# Post pics of your LOUBOUTINS!



## Carrie Bradshaw

I am in LOVE with CL'S - just wanted to see everyone's collections in a condensed space... post away!!


----------



## Bags4me

I love Loubous, I have few pairs..here some random pics

















The ones to the left, the right ones are Jimmy Choo


----------



## Tammy518

Love them all, bags4me!  Hot boots!


----------



## Bags4me

Tammy518 said:


> Love them all, bags4me! Hot boots!


Thanks Tammy, I don't have enough, but maybe one day I will be able to add more in my tiny collection, I need to stop buying bags first


----------



## H_addict

I wish I had some to post pics of!!!Some day!
Bags, HOT HOT HOT!!! LOVE them all!!!


----------



## Tammy518

Bags4me said:


> Thanks Tammy, I don't have enough, but maybe one day I will be able to add more in my tiny collection, I need to stop buying bags first


 
I've only got three pairs of CL's myself, so you're already ahead of me.  We have to share the shoe obsession with the bags, right?


----------



## sammiekat

Bags4me- those black slingbacks are super cute!


----------



## Bags4me

Tammy518 said:


> I've only got three pairs of CL's myself, so you're already ahead of me. We have to share the shoe obsession with the bags, right?


 You better believe it,  my mother always told me..a great bag and good pair of shoes can make you look your outftit like million bucks.


----------



## Bags4me

sammiekat said:


> Bags4me- those black slingbacks are super cute!


Thanks and they are super comfy, I can walk several miles wearing these babies.


----------



## daffie

Bags - Gorgeous heels!!


----------



## icechick

Ohhh Bags4me, those are all so gorgeous    I only have one pair, the striped wedges, yet


----------



## Tammy518

icechick said:


> Ohhh Bags4me, those are all so gorgeous  I only have one pair, the striped wedges, yet


 
Pretty!


----------



## chloe-babe

oooh, any excuse to post piccies of my fave cl's!!!


----------



## icechick

Thanks Tammy, I love them!

And I was waiting for you to come out posting Chloe Babe, you have so many amazing ones


----------



## BQueenGirl

Those shoes are so fn hot i cant stand it, i have to buy some nowwwwwwwwww wooooooo


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I have these and I wore em to no end during the summer. I have another pair(peep-toe patent) coming and I will try to remember to post when they come.


----------



## NYCBelle

WOW girls I love all your shoes....I want some Louboutins now!


----------



## karo

All of your shoes are beautiful, I especially love the striped wedges though.


----------



## Bags4me

icechick said:


> Ohhh Bags4me, those are all so gorgeous  I only have one pair, the striped wedges, yet


OMG I love those, you started a new lemming, thanks for post


----------



## Bagologist

chloe-babe said:


> oooh, any excuse to post piccies of my fave cl's!!!


WATCH OUT FOR THE FIRE TRUCKS WHEN YOU WEAR THESE! YOU WILL BLAZE A TRAIL WHEREVER YOU STEP!! THESE ARE SO INSANELY :censor: HOT!!!!!

Your other shoes are beautiful as well!


----------



## Kat

I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago.  Here's a pic.


----------



## Bagologist

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I have these and I wore em to no end during the summer. I have another pair(peep-toe patent) coming and I will try to remember to post when they come.


 
Beautiful! I love the contrast of the blues! Can't wait to see your peep toe patents...they sound lovely!


----------



## Bagologist

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago. Here's a pic.


 
WOW! Those are gorgeous! I am crazy over animal print shoes and to be Louboutins...just WOW


----------



## rainbow_rose

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago. Here's a pic.


 
*Kat, You CL's are FABULOUS, so sexy! I saw a pic of MK Olsen wearing these not so long ago they are just too gorgeous!  *
*Thanks for posting.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## joia

*My Beloved CLs...

*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ I just ordered the your yoyo's in black(swiped the last pair on Saks.com). so excited. can't wait 

preview of what is to come,Bagologist


----------



## Bagologist

preview of what is to come,Bagologist 




OMG THOSE ARE SOOOO HOTTT I know you're excited to get them!


----------



## Bagologist

joia said:


> *My Beloved CLs...*


 
All of your Louboutins are beautiful!


----------



## BQueenGirl

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago.  Here's a pic.




THOSE ARE THE HOTTEST SHOES EVERY


----------



## aspoint_girl

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago. Here's a pic.


 
Yes! Very nice Kat! LOVE the little platform and nice high stiletto heel. I have the Gwenissimas - almost the same but with a closed toe. Enjoy!


----------



## pyrexia

Here are my patent peep-toes which I just got last week


----------



## Faith

I'm jealous!!


----------



## choco

Very Nice


----------



## Kat

aspoint_girl said:


> Yes! Very nice Kat! LOVE the little platform and nice high stiletto heel. I have the Gwenissimas - almost the same but with a closed toe. Enjoy!


I bet they are fabulous with a closed toe!


----------



## winona77

These are my first, got them last month.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pyrexia said:


> Here are my patent peep-toes which I just got last week


The color is beautiful.  Ok I am freaking out because I can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## joia

Bagologist said:


> All of your Louboutins are beautiful!



Thank you! I really wear them to death, especially the Mia pump


----------



## pyrexia

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> The color is beautiful.  Ok I am freaking out because I can't wait for mine to arrive



Thank you! 
It took almost a month before I could bear to wear them out - I was just content at looking!  Post pics when you get yours!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I love when Saks(or any other online store for that matter) says expected delivery on a certain date but it arrives early


----------



## BlondieGirl

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago. Here's a pic.


 
OMG i am in love


----------



## Amywilliams

Oooo, i love this topic!! If only I had some CL's to put in!!! I want some soo much, gorgeous shoes by the way girls!!!


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Here are my Nantucket sandals:


From two years ago (these are much higher than they look in the pic - 4.5 inches):


*edit* these pics are way HUGE! how can i make them thumbnails?


----------



## karo

joia said:


> *My Beloved CLs...*


 

OMG, I love them all, but the first ones are the best. I've got to buy them.


----------



## Crystal_eyes

My satin Pigalle


----------



## Crystal_eyes

Green satin, I don't know the name.


----------



## stinam

Here are my latest find, black patent platform decolletes:


----------



## Crystal_eyes

Black leather, I don't know the name.


----------



## Crystal_eyes

I also have 2 more pairs but they are at my boyfriend house: Clichy Blue Patent those are my favorite round toe with baby blue patent. And a pair of nude satin round toe with a little bow on top. I'll try to post the pictures once I go there.


----------



## Amywilliams

stinam said:


> Here are my latest find, black patent platform decolletes:



LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## shoegal

stinam said:


> Here are my latest find, black patent platform decolletes:


 

Where did you find those!?!


----------



## chloe-babe

crystal eyes - wow, loving all your louboutins, they are exquisite


----------



## eeyore

crystal eyes, I have your green shoes in brown satin! they are so pretty in green too!


----------



## stinam

shoegal said:


> Where did you find those!?!


 
*Amywilliams,* thanks!  They're surprisingly more comfortable than my regular non-platform decolletes.

*Shoegal,* I bought them at Bergdorf in NYC.  I also tried them on in bright slate blue patent, beige patent, and white patent.  I thought the black really stood out, with the white a close second (but I hear that white patent turns yellow over time, so I didn't want to chance it).  They also came in all black or all brown leather (i.e., the platform and heels were all the same material as the shoe), and there were several all suede versions.


----------



## mellecyn

Crystal_eyes said:


> Black leather, I don't know the name.


 

LOVE them !!!! Do they have the same style with a little lower heel ????
All yours are at least 9-10 cm !


----------



## shoegal

stinam said:


> *Shoegal,* I bought them at Bergdorf in NYC. I also tried them on in bright slate blue patent, beige patent, and white patent. I thought the black really stood out, with the white a close second (but I hear that white patent turns yellow over time, so I didn't want to chance it). They also came in all black or all brown leather (i.e., the platform and heels were all the same material as the shoe), and there were several all suede versions.


 

Thanks! I am calling today!


----------



## gigi615

Crystal_eyes said:


> Green satin, I don't know the name.


 

Awww! I've been wanting those shoes for soooo long!!! I loveeeee the color!! GORGEOUS!  what size r u?


----------



## pyrexia

Crystal_eyes said:


> My satin Pigalle



Wow! These are TDF! How high are the heels?


----------



## flo

pyrexia said:


> Here are my patent peep-toes which I just got last week


 
OMG!! I l    this style. Are they still available? where can I find them??


----------



## pyrexia

flo said:


> OMG!! I l    this style. Are they still available? where can I find them??


\

Flo, I'm not sure if these are still available in stores. I bought them off Ebay. Sorry couldn't have been of much help!


----------



## jlinds

Black Bruges


----------



## Crystal_eyes

mellecyn said:


> LOVE them !!!! Do they have the same style with a little lower heel ????
> All yours are at least 9-10 cm !


 
I know they are high. I don't know if they sell them with lower heels i've never seen it. Try to check out ebay, I don't think there is fake shoes, but never know. I bought all mine in stores like Holt Renfrew, Rosenstein (Montreal) or the Christian Louboutin boutique in NY.


----------



## Crystal_eyes

gigi615 said:


> Awww! I've been wanting those shoes for soooo long!!! I loveeeee the color!! GORGEOUS! what size r u?


 
Size 38 1/2 I paid a smal fortune for those, in Canada everything is so much more expensive. But I love them. I think I see some like those on ebay from time to time.


----------



## Crystal_eyes

chloe-babe said:


> crystal eyes - wow, loving all your louboutins, they are exquisite


Thank you :shame:


----------



## Crystal_eyes

pyrexia said:


> Wow! These are TDF! How high are the heels?


5 inches the first time I wore them I was hurting at the end of the night. Not for taking walks or going shopping


----------



## Blair Waldorf

All your shoes are to die for. I'm so jealous!


----------



## sammiekat

My fav Louboutins-
Very Prive black leather w/black patent leather peeptoe pumps-
pre-wear lol! I had to capture the beautiful red sole before they got 'destroyed'...


----------



## franniegurl3092

sammiekat said:


> My fav Louboutins-
> Very Prive black leather w/black patent leather peeptoe pumps-
> pre-wear lol! I had to capture the beautiful red sole before they got 'destroyed'...


 
Those are super sexy but still classic!  I love the heel!


----------



## frannita

I loooooveee all your shoes ladies! Someday, someday..


----------



## Michele

Here are mine


----------



## sammiekat

Michele said:


> Here are mine


 
Oooo....I love those- the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Michele

^^^^^  Thanks!! These are one of my favorite pairs of shoes!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Michele, I adore that pair of CLs too,

and SammieKat, gosh they are just devine, but far too new looking  get those babies on and have fun in them, they are truly one of the best pairs of Cls ever


----------



## sammiekat

chloe-babe said:


> Michele, I adore that pair of CLs too,
> 
> and SammieKat, gosh they are just devine, but far too new looking  get those babies on and have fun in them, they are truly one of the best pairs of Cls ever


 
Thanks!  
Yes, those pics were pre-wear when I had just received them- I have worn them out and adore them!  
The bottoms are scuffed up now lol!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

beautiful cl's ladies!


----------



## Michele

chloe-babe said:


> Michele, I adore that pair of CLs too,
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## hawaiilei

Those are the perfect black heels.  Does anyone know if these are the decolletes?  I love them.  I have a pair of the decoltissimo, and was thinking about getting the simple style, but I definitely like these better.




Crystal_eyes said:


> Black leather, I don't know the name.


----------



## stinam

hawaiilei said:


> Those are the perfect black heels. Does anyone know if these are the decolletes? I love them. I have a pair of the decoltissimo, and was thinking about getting the simple style, but I definitely like these better.


 
*hawaiilei*, The pumps in the pic are the decollete 868.  I have the simple pump and decolletes -- they're both great shoes.  If it's an option, I would recommend getting the simple pumps in black leather and the decolletes in black patent.


----------



## Bagologist

sammiekat said:


> My fav Louboutins-
> Very Prive black leather w/black patent leather peeptoe pumps-
> pre-wear lol! I had to capture the beautiful red sole before they got 'destroyed'...


 
BEAUTIFUL! I definitely need to add these to my growing list of Louboutins I want!


----------



## Megs

I just love this thread... so much foot candy!! 

Careful ladies, Vlad has a foot fetish


----------



## handbag addict

My babies....


----------



## Bag Fetish

*delicious!!*


----------



## Bag Fetish

Very nice   



Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago.  Here's a pic.


----------



## Bag Fetish

stinam said:


> Here are my latest find, black patent platform decolletes:



HOT!! Congrat's great shoes.


----------



## hawaiilei

Thanks for the tip stinam.  I'm going to try to see if I can buy them in person the next time I go to New York City.  Louboutins are hard to find in DC.  Is there a shorter version of the decollete 868?  Is the simple as tall too?


----------



## vuittonGirl

Those are some gorgeous shoes.  Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## larnette

Just bought these last night--haven't received them yet though...can't wait!!!


----------



## stinam

*Bagfetish, *Thanks!  I love CL's patent shoes!

*hawaiilei,* I haven't seen a shorter version of the decollete 868.  The heel feels a little higher, but sturdier than the heel on the simple pump.  The sizing between both styles is also consistently inconsistent as is true for CL's sizing.  I had to size up a half size for the simple pumps to a 38, and had to size up even further to a 38.5 and 39 for the decolletes.


----------



## stinam

larnette said:


> Just bought these last night--haven't received them yet though...can't wait!!!


 
Those are great summer shoes!!  I love the nude patent color you picked!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted.  Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes.  I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have!  I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.

Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's  (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).


----------



## larnette

stinam said:


> Those are great summer shoes!! I love the nude patent color you picked!


 
Thanks *stinam*!!  I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## hawaiilei

I am absolutely drooling over your shoe collection.  They are beautiful.


----------



## sparklyprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted. Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes. I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have! I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.
> 
> Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

*foxycleopatra - *i am in love with your Lanvin leopard pumps, moonbow CL's and pigalle's!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Foxycleopatra*-awesome collection!!!


----------



## Gingerstar

Got these for Chirstmas.


----------



## fatefullotus

Just wanted to share the Loubies that are out on my floor recently (which is about 1/2 the Loubies I own, in an ever-growing collection).  Enjoy!


----------



## ladystara

WOw!!! I love your shoes!!


----------



## ShoeLover

fatefullotus-love your shoes! I'd love to see the rest of the collection. By the way, I noticed 4 pair of similar black pumps. Can you tell me the style, or any details about them. They look like decolletes, but I'm not sure. And I am curious!


----------



## fatefullotus

ShoeLover said:


> fatefullotus-love your shoes! I'd love to see the rest of the collection. By the way, I noticed 4 pair of similar black pumps. Can you tell me the style, or any details about them. They look like decolletes, but I'm not sure. And I am curious!



Thanks!  

Yes, they are decolletes.  They're actually not all black -- they are black jazz (two -- I love them THAT much!  They fit my feet more perfectly than any other shoe ever!), dark brown patent & oxblood jazz.  Decolletes are the anchors of my Loubie collection -- I've got a couple more colors.  

I'm in the process of overhauling the shoe closet system.  Once the new system is in place, I will def take pics of my collection, which is predominantly Manolo's, Louboutin's a second, and a smattering of other designers, including just as many non-designers (Nine West, Aldo's, etc.).  

Will share when everything's up and running.


----------



## Bagologist

foxycleopatra said:


> Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted. Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes. I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have! I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.
> 
> Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).


 
THAT IS A KNOCKOUT COLLECTION OF SHOES!!


----------



## Bagologist

fatefullotus said:


> Just wanted to share the Loubies that are out on my floor recently (which is about 1/2 the Loubies I own, in an ever-growing collection). Enjoy!


ANOTHER KNOCKOUT COLLECTION OF LOUBOUTINS!  I really love those yellow ones and the beige color ones with sprinkles of crystals on them! Please post the other half when you have time...we would LOVE to see them!


----------



## ilovepugs

wow....great collection ladies....these are mine


----------



## ShoeLover

*fatefullotus-*thanks! I love that you bought 2 identical pairs because I do the same thing. I bought 2 pairs of black leather very prives and my husband thinks I'm crazy !!!


----------



## sammiekat

foxycleopatra said:


> Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted. Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes. I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have! I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.
> 
> Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).


 
Wow! What a collection!


----------



## sammiekat

fatefullotus said:


> Just wanted to share the Loubies that are out on my floor recently (which is about 1/2 the Loubies I own, in an ever-growing collection). Enjoy!


 
Gorgeous collection!


----------



## sammiekat

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago. Here's a pic.


 
Kat, how do those Very Prives run? NAP says they run a bit small is this what you have found? Did you size up 1/2 size? Thanks!


----------



## *jennifer*

*foxycleopatra*, do you have the dominettas?! i would love to see them worn if it isn't too much trouble.
*fatefullotus*, i love the lace pigalles. i wish i could handle 4" heels better. 
*gingerstar*, those wedges are great. i love anything miss marple-like.
fabulous collections, everyone!


----------



## fatefullotus

ShoeLover said:


> *fatefullotus-*thanks! I love that you bought 2 identical pairs because I do the same thing. I bought 2 pairs of black leather very prives and my husband thinks I'm crazy !!!



I've got a weird foot and shoes sometimes don't fit too well, so when one does, I commit!  The collection of decolletes is at 6, and my SA is hopeful she can get her hands on one of the new colors for the next season (nude jazz!).  

Same thing with pigalles (platinum, lovas, lace) and same with un-pictured Very Prives (nude, black, lace & gray python).  

I  my shoes.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^It seems you have the perfect feet to wear super sexy heels. I really love the decolletes, but I've tried them on and I can't walk in them. And I'm sure the same would happen in the pigalles. But they are such beautiful sexy heels! The nude jazz sound incredible!!!
I   your shoes too!


----------



## ShoeLover

These are my babies:
Leopard Very Prive



Black Leather Very Prives X 2



Mrs. Boxe



Simple Pumps



Helmuts


----------



## fatefullotus

sammiekat said:


> Kat, how do those Very Prives run? NAP says they run a bit small is this what you have found? Did you size up 1/2 size? Thanks!




In my opinion, the VP's are about 1/4 size too small.  I usually am a snug 39/fits-but-roomy 39 1/2 in most pump-style Louboutins, but the 39 1/2 VP's are perfect on me.  

They are a rather forgiving shoe, so if you're 1/4 size either way, I think you'll be okay.  If you have a narrow foot though, I would size it normal Louboutin size.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ladystara

I just bought these from the saks sale. I have normal to wide feet so I worry that I won't fit  
Christian Louboutin - Canvas Platform Espadrilles - Saks.com

A little OT...but what colors would look good with these shoes (I got the green ones )?


----------



## fatefullotus

ShoeLover -- 

What a lovely collection!  LOL @ "x2".  I know all too well what that's like!!! 

What do you mean you can't wear decolletes?!  They aren't much higher than helmuts, and shorter than VP's (I know, I know, it's a platform!).  And the heel's a bit plumper at the top, so there's a bit more stability too.  

Honestly, two years ago, the highest heel I could possibly wear was about 3 1/2 inches, no higher.  But now, those are my "comfy" heels.  teehee.


----------



## hmwe46

Finally I got around to snapping pics of my Christmas Louboutins!!









and!






together


----------



## sammiekat

fatefullotus said:


> In my opinion, the VP's are about 1/4 size too small. I usually am a snug 39/fits-but-roomy 39 1/2 in most pump-style Louboutins, but the 39 1/2 VP's are perfect on me.
> 
> They are a rather forgiving shoe, so if you're 1/4 size either way, I think you'll be okay. If you have a narrow foot though, I would size it normal Louboutin size.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
Ok, thanks!


----------



## sammiekat

hmwe46 said:


> Finally I got around to snapping pics of my Christmas Louboutins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together


 
Beautiful!


----------



## hmwe46

thank you!!

I must confess, I wore the booties yesterday and have three painful blisters ush:

Good thing I have plenty of moleskin now that I know the rub points, LOL!!


----------



## sammiekat

hmwe46 said:


> thank you!!
> 
> I must confess, I wore the booties yesterday and have three painful blisters ush:
> 
> Good thing I have plenty of moleskin now that I know the rub points, LOL!!


 
Yeah, I have read that people complain about those being kinda painful- I think it is the way the shoe is angled downward. They sure do look good though!


----------



## superstar

I wish I could wear heels. I need to learn how to walk in them. 
Lovely shoes ladies. One day I hope to have a closet full of these shoes.


----------



## chloe-babe

hmwe, gorgeous louboutins!

how do you find your lastics to walk in?

J x


----------



## hmwe46

OUCH!!  

Thanks for the tip on the 39's C-B!  They fit perfectly.  

It's the heel that bites me when I walk.  But hey, I always have moleskin 

How about you?  You have these too, yes?




chloe-babe said:


> hmwe, gorgeous louboutins!
> 
> how do you find your lastics to walk in?
> 
> J x


----------



## LavenderIce

Here are pics of my Yoyo Zeppa in patent leather red.


----------



## Nola

Kat said:


> I was never really a shoe person but I think I may have crossed over to the dark side. I just bought my first pair of CLs about a month ago. Here's a pic.


 
LOOOOVE these!!

Lavender Ice yours are stunning too!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

LavenderIce said:


> Here are pics of my Yoyo Zeppa in patent leather red.


LavenderIce, my eyes...I love em


----------



## gee

wow, everyone's shoes are TDF!


----------



## sammiekat

Here's pics of my new Nude Patent Very Prive w/nude metallic peeptoe!
They are sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## sammiekat

LavenderIce said:


> Here are pics of my Yoyo Zeppa in patent leather red.


 
Hot mama!  
That color is gorgeous!


----------



## chloe-babe

oh my god, sammiekat, they are just gorgeous 

I love them

how are they to stand in?


----------



## chloe-babe

Lavenderice,

Devine shoes. Gosh I adore louboutins!!


----------



## chloe-babe

hmwe46 said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the 39's C-B! They fit perfectly.
> 
> It's the heel that bites me when I walk. But hey, I always have moleskin
> 
> How about you? You have these too, yes?


 
Sorry honey for not seeing your reply earlier.

Yep, as we discussed, I had to return them, they were unwearable! NAP were fantastic and offered a refund even tho I had worn them.

THey were complete cripplers lol!


----------



## sammiekat

chloe-babe said:


> oh my god, sammiekat, they are just gorgeous
> 
> I love them
> 
> how are they to stand in?


 
Thanks chloe-babe!

They are not bad at all really, I thought the vps would be a lot worse- and they are 4.5" I believe. I have black leather vps too so I knew what to expect- I just wasn't sure if the patent leather ones would be too tight, but they fit the same as my black ones and they are both the same size. I guess I lucked out lol!


----------



## LEF

I just got my first pair of Louboutins a few weeks ago and I adore them.  85 mm heel and very practical and classic.  Hopefully my collection will grow; I envy some of the collections that I have seen around here!!!


----------



## fatefullotus

^---- Decoltissimos!  

I keep saying I'M gonna pic them up the next time I go in to the boutique because they're a great staple shoe but something else always catches my eye. 

Enjoy!


----------



## fatefullotus

sammiekat said:


> Here's pics of my new Nude Patent Very Prive w/nude metallic peeptoe!
> They are sooooo gorgeous!



Have those!  They're so elongating!      Enjoy them!


----------



## handbagdreamer

*Foxycleopatra - Love your CLs and spotted the Lanvins - I missed the leopards with big regrets - Very good taste! 
*


----------



## crystal_orchid

Are Louboutins comfortable..?


----------



## handbagdreamer

Re comfort, I only have the front platform ones so the angle is less high, I think they are amazingly (surprisingly) comfortable . . . to me, they don't look like they would be nearly as comfortable as they are.  I haven't worn them for an all night affair yet - I think they are more comfortable than Manolos. I still haven't tried on a CL flat that was comfortable yet . . . but only tried on a few . . .


----------



## Crystal_eyes

Yes I think they don't look as comfortable as they are. I mean for a 5 inch heel they are comfortable comparing to other brands.


----------



## pquiles

LavenderIce said:


> Here are pics of my Yoyo Zeppa in patent leather red.


 


I love love love love these.  They are so very hot!


----------



## enjlux

All these shoes are gorgeous! My jaw has dropped at every single pair!!!!! Can you say EYE CANDY?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## avery

Here are my bruges!


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

*Avery, *those Bruges look great on you. I really love them.


----------



## ekx012

my louboutins that i got on sale at bergdorf goodman...


----------



## angelie

ekx012 said:


> my louboutins that i got on sale at bergdorf goodman...


 

OMG those are tdf


----------



## bagsforme

Here are some of mine.


----------



## ekx012

angelie said:


> OMG those are tdf



thanks! and the best part was they were on sale!!


----------



## avery

Carrie Bradshaw said:


> *Avery, *those Bruges look great on you. I really love them.



Thanks!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ekx012 said:


> my louboutins that i got on sale at bergdorf goodman...


----------



## archygirl

I am obsessed with Louboutin shoes. Have three pair thus far!


----------



## choco

ekx012, love your Louboutins.     

I wonder whether they still have my size??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

sammiekat said:


> Here's pics of my new Nude Patent Very Prive w/nude metallic peeptoe!
> They are sooooo gorgeous!


 
i want these shoes soooooo badly!!!!!!!!  waaaaaaahhhhhh!!!  where can i find them???  my saks and neimans don't have them!!!!


----------



## bagsforme

What size are you looking for?  I was able to find a pair (not my size).


----------



## ekx012

choco said:


> ekx012, love your Louboutins.
> 
> I wonder whether they still have my size??



i got it like a year and a half ago. so i dont know where to find it?


----------



## foxycleopatra

ekx012 - Those are GORGEOUS!  It's the "miss Caroline" style from 2005, right?  Super classic with a unique touch.  I wanted those in beige....waited & totally missed out; now I can never seem to find a pair even on ebay.


----------



## pr1nc355

Here are mine:


----------



## pie

fatefullotus said:


> Just wanted to share the Loubies that are out on my floor recently (which is about 1/2 the Loubies I own, in an ever-growing collection). Enjoy!


 
Love, love, love  this collection!


----------



## ekx012

foxycleopatra said:


> ekx012 - Those are GORGEOUS!  It's the "miss Caroline" style from 2005, right?  Super classic with a unique touch.  I wanted those in beige....waited & totally missed out; now I can never seem to find a pair even on ebay.



yup its the miss caroline style! i didnt know they came in beige? i saw them a while back on bluefly i think?


----------



## tpa190108

I've so enjoyed everyone's FABULOUS collections! I've recently fallen head over heels (or heels over head!) in love with Louboutins! Here is my little collection...hopefully just a small start to MANY more to come!


----------



## archygirl

pie said:


> Love, love, love  this collection!



 I am completely jealous! your collection is fantastic.


----------



## pquiles

Pie, your collection is TDF.  Simply gorgeous.  I am so very jealous of you right now.


----------



## pquiles

foxycleopatra said:


> Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted. Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes. I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have! I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.
> 
> Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).


 

Your collection rocks big time.  Love your shoes


----------



## handbag addict

My new babies.... Patent decollete


----------



## OrangeCounty

^^ Love your Decolette Zeppas. I have the 868's in black jazz...I cant stop wearing them!


----------



## fatefullotus

archygirl said:


> I am completely jealous! your collection is fantastic.



Thanks, Pie, archygirl!  One of these days, I'll get the BF to take a pic of the whole Louboutin collection and post it here...  Soon!


----------



## fatefullotus

handbag addict said:


> My new babies.... Patent decollete
> 
> View attachment 121121
> 
> 
> View attachment 121122
> 
> 
> View attachment 121123



Congrats on the Decozeps!  Purdy!  I'm down for the all black ones.  Can't wait!


----------



## handbag addict

*OrangeCounty* and *fatefullotus* thank you! I am so in love with them!!!


----------



## aspoint_girl

sammiekat said:


> Here's pics of my new Nude Patent Very Prive w/nude metallic peeptoe!
> They are sooooo gorgeous!


Yes they certainly are gorgeous! Are they as sexy as they look on your feet as well? How are those heels to walk in?


----------



## shibooms

here are my babies!!


----------



## cherriejubilee

LEF said:


> I just got my first pair of Louboutins a few weeks ago and I adore them. 85 mm heel and very practical and classic. Hopefully my collection will grow; I envy some of the collections that I have seen around here!!!



These are BEAUTIFUL!! I'm just a beginner when it comes to the world of shoes so can somebody tell me what is the style or model name of this shoe?  Does it come in patent leather?  And most importantly, how high is the heel? (I tumble and wobble in heels that are too high. haha)


----------



## OrangeCounty

They look like the Decoltissimo, which is availible now on netaporter.com.


----------



## Belinda_GA

What a dreamy thread, filled with incredibly fantastic shoes!  Gosh, you ladies are serious about shoes.    I have got to try walking slightly longer distances in heels...I'm so hopeless, absolutely free of any grace when tottering around in sky high heels!  It probably doesn't help that I spend most of my time at the barn with horses (in "low" heeled boots, ha!).


----------



## painauchocolat

Gawd the nude patent peeptoes are love


----------



## Barbiedoll

Love the shoes ladies here is mine Im at work so this is the best I can do 

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-new-LOVA-PUMPS-heels-stiletto-8-5-9_W0QQitemZ190076107793QQihZ009QQcategoryZ55796QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cwj-tlj

Okay everyone, I just got my Bruge CL's I got a 1/2 size up. I don't think I could have handled smaller but my heel has a slight gap at the back. Has anyone else had this problem? Will innersoles suffice or should I try to get the smaller size. I bought these on ebay. Seller has a return with a 15% restock.. Thanks for any help.


----------



## goiingnuts

got these last summer. they are so pretty that i haven't wore them yet. i'm so scared of ruining the sexy red soles.


----------



## katielou07

i love all of the shoes here and am so jealous


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

goiingnuts said:


> got these last summer. they are so pretty that i haven't wore them yet. i'm so scared of ruining the sexy red soles.




I want RED moonbows ssoooo badly!


----------



## happie_berrie

I am dying for a pair of NUDE VERY PRIVES  but ebay's pricing is MAD and they are all sold out.


----------



## ekx012

goiingnuts said:


> got these last summer. they are so pretty that i haven't wore them yet. i'm so scared of ruining the sexy red soles.




i  those! so cute!!


----------



## vermillion

got them from paris 2 weeks ago


----------



## Barbiedoll

vermillion said:


> got them from paris 2 weeks ago




cute shoes ..I cant wait to shop in Paris Dec 2007


----------



## bagsforme

happie_berrie said:


> I am dying for a pair of NUDE VERY PRIVES  but ebay's pricing is MAD and they are all sold out.


 

I know what you mean.  I've called everywhere.  I also refuse to pay ebay prices no matter how much I want them.

The slingback style is available if your interested in those.  I found quite a few of those.


----------



## pquiles

Vermillion, the grey and red cl is very nice.


----------



## pquiles

Vermillion, the grey and red cl is very nice.


----------



## Star15Rin

Carrie Bradshaw said:


> I want RED moonbows ssoooo badly!


 
This prob. doesn't help you, but Footcandyshoes.com has the beige-ish ones. They're cute too, but I do like the red better.


----------



## pquiles

tpa190108 said:


> I've so enjoyed everyone's FABULOUS collections! I've recently fallen head over heels (or heels over head!) in love with Louboutins! Here is my little collection...hopefully just a small start to MANY more to come!


 

Love your CLs.     Do you know if the espadrille runs in whole sizes only?


----------



## bagsforme

^I think they do.  If your a 1/2 size, get the whole size up from what you wear.


----------



## sellmysoul

I love everyones shoes!  Here a pair of more casual louboutins for spring..


----------



## LavenderIce

sammiekat said:


> Hot mama!
> That color is gorgeous!


 

Thanks, the picture doesn't capture how it looks in person. It looks richer, sort of like a wine color. They're the hottest shoes I own. 

Now I want these:


----------



## sammiekat

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks, the picture doesn't capture how it looks in person. It looks richer, sort of like a wine color. They're the hottest shoes I own.
> 
> Now I want these:


 

I   the Rolandes! I am considering those too- 
I believe they are 5" heels!


----------



## compulsivepurse

foxycleopatra said:


> Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted. Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes. I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have! I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.
> 
> Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).


 
Woman, you rock!


----------



## compulsivepurse

fatefullotus said:


> Just wanted to share the Loubies that are out on my floor recently (which is about 1/2 the Loubies I own, in an ever-growing collection). Enjoy!


 
Wow!


----------



## shibooms

compulsivepurse said:


> Wow!


 

ditto!!


----------



## queenOFcouture

icechick said:


> Ohhh Bags4me, those are all so gorgeous  I only have one pair, the striped wedges, yet


 
these are SICK!  I saw them on net-a-porter and LOVE them!

I myself have the palace zeppa's in black satin.  I got the last pair, in a 9.5, at 50 % off (!!!) from the Louboutin store in the meatpacking district, when I was in NYC at the beginning of january.  

: )


----------



## Nola

WOW Fatefollutus, great shoes!!


----------



## OrangeCounty

Here is my current CL collection. Yes, I know I went crazy with the watermarks.


----------



## sammiekat

OrangeCounty said:


> Here is my current CL collection. Yes, I know I went crazy with the watermarks.


 
Nice!  your leopard vps!


----------



## angelie

love ur cl's wow they are all amazing. The red ones are me favorite


----------



## chloe-babe

gorgeous collection there Orangecounty


----------



## OrangeCounty

Thanks guys!


----------



## bagsforme

Here's a picture of my new Louboutin Lastic.  They are so sexy on.


----------



## superstar

OC your collection is amazing.


----------



## painauchocolat

I love yours, bagsforme


----------



## OrangeCounty

Thanks Superstar!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Wow you all have such beautiful collections of Louboutins.  I only have one pair.  The Miss Marples.


----------



## Sunnydqt

tpa190108 said:


> I've so enjoyed everyone's FABULOUS collections! I've recently fallen head over heels (or heels over head!) in love with Louboutins! Here is my little collection...hopefully just a small start to MANY more to come!


 
Love those espadrilles!


----------



## handbag addict

Smoothoprter said:


> Wow you all have such beautiful collections of Louboutins. I only have one pair. The Miss Marples.


These look great on you!!! One of my favorite models of Louboutins!!


----------



## OrangeCounty

Smooth...I am loving your Miss Marples!


----------



## Barbiedoll

sexxxxy shoes Smooth


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i just got my very first pair of *Christian Louboutins *today, the famed *Pigalle *pumps


----------



## sammiekat

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i just got my very first pair of *Christian Louboutins *today, the famed *Pigalle *pumps


 

Oooolala! Those are gorgeous!

What do you think of them comfort/'walking-wise'?


----------



## sammiekat

Smoothoprter said:


> Wow you all have such beautiful collections of Louboutins. I only have one pair. The Miss Marples.


 

They look great w/your red polish!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

sammiekat said:


> Oooolala! Those are gorgeous!
> 
> What do you think of them comfort/'walking-wise'?



they're actually remarkably comfortable , even more so than the ones with the old heel


----------



## sammiekat

yeuxhonnetes said:


> they're actually remarkably comfortable , even more so than the ones with the old heel


 

I did notice the heel looked a bit different- it looks like it has a lot more support which is a good thing!


----------



## evychew

*yeuxhonnetes, *are your pigalles the 5 inch heels? they are TDF! also, how is the sizing on the CLs, i've tried our styles on before but they seem to be slightly different depending on the actual style. also, if you don't mind me asking, how much were they? i am in dire need...more like desperately want... of a patent pump!


----------



## OrangeCounty

sammie...congrats on the pigalles! I am loving the newer practical heel he did this season.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

What an exciting post...what beautiful (and large) collections you ladies have....Here are my only two pairs  don't underestimate me, I'm just getting started  

Black Patent "Miss Marples"

Leopard Print "Sabotage" Platform Mules


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

sammiekat said:


> I did notice the heel looked a bit different- it looks like it has a lot more support which is a good thing!



yes it does have more support somehow, but if i can get a hold of the older version i'd buy that too . the older heel is so much sexier



evychew said:


> *yeuxhonnetes, *are your pigalles the 5 inch heels? they are TDF! also, how is the sizing on the CLs, i've tried our styles on before but they seem to be slightly different depending on the actual style. also, if you don't mind me asking, how much were they? i am in dire need...more like desperately want... of a patent pump!



yes they're the 5" heels, but they don't really look it because of the new 'sculpted' heel. i have to go down an entire size in them, because they're so steep that your foot slides forward. i'm usually a 36/6, but i had to get these in a 35/5. they retail for $510 before taxes ush:


----------



## Zophie

everybody's CL's are so beautiful!  I am really wanting some lately but don't have any yet.


----------



## guccihucci

Crystal_eyes said:


> Green satin, I don't know the name.



these lime greens ones look delish!


----------



## aspoint_girl

yeuxhonnetes said:


> yes it does have more support somehow, but if i can get a hold of the older version i'd buy that too . the older heel is so much sexier
> 
> 
> 
> yes they're the 5" heels, but they don't really look it because of the new 'sculpted' heel. i have to go down an entire size in them, because they're so steep that your foot slides forward. i'm usually a 36/6, but i had to get these in a 35/5. they retail for $510 before taxes ush:


 
Yes I agree the older style heel looks sexier. Maybe its because it looks a little more precarious or something, know what I mean?

Andrea


----------



## shmoo88

Love them all...more pictures! Ha ha...I love seeing the shoes on actual feet!


----------



## fatefullotus

The pigalles come in a number of different heel types and heights.  There's 85mm, 100mm and 120mm.  There's the now-famous straigh heel that every celebrity made famous two years ago.  There's the sculpted heel that's new for this season, in all the heights mentioned above.  And, my personal favorite, which I will post in the coming days (soon as I can take pictures!), the pigalles in the heel made recognizeable by the Louboutin decolettes.  

Congrats, *yeuxhonnetes*!  They are beautiful!


----------



## fatefullotus

guccihucci said:


> these lime greens ones look delish!



These are the [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Fiorellino*[/FONT].  They came in a muted brown too, but the green ones are so much "wow"!  They're updated, slingback versions of the [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Pompadouce*[/FONT], which are equally lovely, for those who favor pumps.  

Beautiful shoes!


----------



## foxycleopatra

fatefullotus said:


> The pigalles come in a number of different heel types and heights. There's 85mm, 100mm and 120mm. There's the now-famous straigh heel that every celebrity made famous two years ago. There's the sculpted heel that's new for this season, in all the heights mentioned above. And, my personal favorite, which I will post in the coming days (soon as I can take pictures!), the pigalles in the heel made recognizeable by the Louboutin decolettes.
> 
> Congrats, *yeuxhonnetes*!  They are beautiful!



There's an even newer version of the PIGALLE with the DECOLLETE 868-like heel?  Really?  Wow, I never knew that!  Would love to see a photo!  I have the Pigalle's with the original spike heel (in the more walkable 100mm version) and the newer ones with the sculpted heel.....but never thought there would be a third type of heel -- the Decollete heel -- for the Pigalles...?


----------



## sammiekat

fatefullotus said:


> The pigalles come in a number of different heel types and heights. There's 85mm, 100mm and 120mm. There's the now-famous straigh heel that every celebrity made famous two years ago. There's the sculpted heel that's new for this season, in all the heights mentioned above. *And, my personal favorite, which I will post in the coming days (soon as I can take pictures!), the pigalles in the heel made recognizeable by the Louboutin decolettes. *
> 
> Congrats, *yeuxhonnetes*! They are beautiful!


 
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

aspoint_girl said:


> Yes I agree the older style heel looks sexier. Maybe its because it looks a little more precarious or something, know what I mean?



EXACTLY ! i love that they're so precarious, and the fact that women can walk -- and even run -- in them makes them sexier . i still want to find that older heel, even if i have to resort to eBay



fatefullotus said:


> Congrats, *yeuxhonnetes*!  They are beautiful!



thank you !


----------



## Barbiedoll

yeuxhonnetes said:


> i just got my very first pair of *Christian Louboutins *today, the famed *Pigalle *pumps


 

Great Pigalles they look great on your feet congrad's my first pair of Loubou's were the pigalles now I am a addict


----------



## Barbiedoll

Actual Pictures 







Pigalles 












Mary Jane - Iowa


----------



## angelie

^^
very nice


----------



## Barbiedoll

Angelie I cant wait to see your loubou's did you get them yet ?????


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

pyrexia said:


> Here are my patent peep-toes which I just got last week


STUNNING COLOR!!


----------



## fatefullotus

Sammie & Foxy -- 

Here are my new Pigalles.  I've had them for about three weeks.  They are current season, leopard print patent pigalles in 130mm and the heel used for decolettes.


----------



## thinkPINK

*chloe-babe *your red cl's are beautiful!!

everyone's collections are impressive. i can't wait until i own a pair and can show them off!


----------



## di0rwh0re33

louboutins are my new obession! i just recently bought 2 pairs. i loved the first pair sooo much i HAD to get another pair. i may have to put my love for purses on hold!


----------



## jellylicious

^^congrats!!! i really like the nude pair--what style is it?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

seeeexxyyyy...both pairs





Barbiedoll said:


> Actual Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Jane - Iowa


----------



## di0rwh0re33

jellylicious said:


> ^^congrats!!! i really like the nude pair--what style is it?


 
the box says decollete 868 camel


----------



## CL Lover

loves all yours CL's ladies


----------



## Barbiedoll

di0rwh0re33 said:


> louboutins are my new obession! i just recently bought 2 pairs. i loved the first pair sooo much i HAD to get another pair. i may have to put my love for purses on hold!
> 
> View attachment 147970
> 
> 
> View attachment 147971
> 
> 
> View attachment 147972
> 
> 
> View attachment 147973


 
lol I agree ........Love them both the nude color is my next purchase


----------



## Barbiedoll

LOVES IT fatefullotus..........HAWTTTTTTTTT shoes ...where did u find them 

Tx........... DeeDeeDelovely.


----------



## tnc 727

this is my first pair an probably not my last.... oh i am excited. (geez i am pasty)


----------



## sillywahine

my prized Louboutins...just got these...patent prive and patent Yoyo pumps...


----------



## fatefullotus

Picked these Louboutins up this weekend.


----------



## sammiekat

fatefullotus said:


> Picked these Louboutins up this weekend.


 
Cute!


----------



## sammiekat

sillywahine said:


> my prized Louboutins...just got these...patent prive and patent Yoyo pumps...


 
Beautiful!


----------



## sammiekat

tnc 727 said:


> this is my first pair an probably not my last.... oh i am excited. (geez i am pasty)







Very hot!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute




fatefullotus said:


> Picked these Louboutins up this weekend.


----------



## love2travel

Barbiedoll said:


> Actual Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalles


 


Wow, those shoes look totally different when they're on someone's foot!  They look really nice on you anyway.   I swore I didnt like them, but Id never seen them ON.


----------



## LavenderIce

All the shoes you've got ladies are hot!  I just got my second pair--black kidskin Bruges and will post a pic later.


----------



## LavenderIce

Here's the pic. My Bruges can now join my Yoyo Zeppa. Excuse the condition they are in--I have already worn them. Don't mind the heel pad thing on the Yoyo Zeppas. The SA gave them to me to keep the shoe form slipping off my heel.

I am on the hunt for more!


----------



## Barbiedoll

^^^ love the shoes LavenderIce


----------



## chloe-babe

have just managed to bag a pair of v prive's. Could anybody kindly tell me how they fit please? are these generous in size, or narrow?

any assistance would be really appreciated, as ever


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Great CL's everyone...Lovin' this brand!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

I am new on the forums and I couldnt resist starting to post right here. My small collection of the most gorgeous shoes to grace our feet since roger vivier!

Black Patent Iowa Zeppa





Camel Decollete





Blue Leopard Pigalle ( new addition ) 





Red Patent Slingback





Black Eel Decollete





I really enjoyed going through all the eye candy in this thread. Ladies you have some lovely styles. I wish there were more stores here in seattle selling this designer.


----------



## Coldplaylover

Great collection.....all those shoes are so hot!!!!!!


----------



## una

LOVELY shoes everyone!!


----------



## Stinas

I am beyond excited to show everyone my Louboutins!  I LOVE them all!!!  Small collection so far, but many more to come!  
First I want to say how much I LOVEE everyones CL's!!!  

Now on to mine....lol.....

My very first pair of Louboutins... 
VEEE










My 2nd Pair...
Decollete in Black Patent Leather 













My Most Recent Birthday Present
Activa Kid in Black & White  









The Louboutin Family 





Im a shoe obsessed dork & i LOVE it!


----------



## flowergirly

ledaatomica said:


> I am new on the forums and I couldnt resist starting to post right here. My small collection of the most gorgeous shoes to grace our feet since roger vivier!
> Blue Leopard Pigalle ( new addition )


 
If you are able, would you post a picture of these blue leopards from the side on the foot. I'm trying to decide on which heel style to order (old or new)...thanks!


----------



## chako012

stinas you have really nice feet  and the eel decollete is definately veyr unique ^^


----------



## heavunlydevil

i agree, beautiful collection and u have very nice feet!


----------



## ChenChen

Aaahhhh GORGEOUS shoes ladies!  Can't WAIT until I buy my first pair!


----------



## ledaatomica

flowergirly said:


> If you are able, would you post a picture of these blue leopards from the side on the foot. I'm trying to decide on which heel style to order (old or new)...thanks!


 
here you go. let me know if you need more!


----------



## elmel

everyone's cls are so great!


----------



## Stinas

chako012 said:


> stinas you have really nice feet  and the eel decollete is definately veyr unique ^^



Thank you!


----------



## flowergirly

ledaatomica said:


> here you go. let me know if you need more!


 
Those heels look better to me than I thought.....really great. 

I think the older set-back heel looks good on the shoe alone, but I prefer the newer curved-in heels on the foot by far!

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> here you go. let me know if you need more!


I love the blue!!!


----------



## ada726

Stinas said:


> I am beyond excited to show everyone my Louboutins! I LOVE them all!!! Small collection so far, but many more to come!
> First I want to say how much I LOVEE everyones CL's!!!
> 
> Now on to mine....lol.....
> 
> My very first pair of Louboutins...
> VEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2nd Pair...
> Decollete in Black Patent Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Most Recent Birthday Present
> Activa Kid in Black & White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Louboutin Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a shoe obsessed dork & i LOVE it!


 

What a GORGEOUS collection of CL's....


----------



## shoptfs

nice shoes!!


----------



## Zophie

Here's my first pair.  Just got them today and I LOVE THEM!  It's hard to take pictures of your feet I have discovered.  Please excuse my alien feet.  I never realized how many veins I had in my feet until just now!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Zophie said:


> Here's my first pair.  Just got them today and I LOVE THEM!  It's hard to take pictures of your feet I have discovered.  Please excuse my alien feet.  I never realized how many veins I had in my feet until just now!



Stunning!  And they look good on you too!  

Thanks for sharing ... I cannot wait to get mine also


----------



## ms piggy

Zophie said:


> Here's my first pair.  Just got them today and I LOVE THEM!



Gorgeous! Perfect classic black pumps. How high is this?


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> Here's my first pair.  Just got them today and I LOVE THEM!  It's hard to take pictures of your feet I have discovered.  Please excuse my alien feet.  I never realized how many veins I had in my feet until just now!



I loveee them!!!!!!!!
Very hot!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Zophie*-Great choice! The Very Prive is my favorite style (I have 3 pairs)!


----------



## OrangeCounty

Shoelover, me too! I have 2 pairs, including those just posted. Congrats Zophie!


----------



## Zophie

ms piggy I think they are 4" but I haven't measured them.


----------



## blew415

zophie-love your shoes.  Gorgeous


----------



## Queenie

chloe-babe said:


> have just managed to bag a pair of v prive's. Could anybody kindly tell me how they fit please? are these generous in size, or narrow?
> 
> any assistance would be really appreciated, as ever


I don't own V Prives. But someone who has told me they run true.


----------



## ikaesmallz

my first pair of CL's. i dont know what theyre called. i just kind of fell in love with them on the shelf with my mom and michael's help. =) now i'm super addicted and want to buy 3 more pairs. but i want to give these the attention they deserve first


----------



## stinam

*Ikaesmallz*, Those are the Wallis maryjanes and one of my absolute favorite CLs!    Congratulations!!


----------



## petals12

Oh, you gals are killing me with all those gorgeous CLs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OH MY NERD!!! I love those,Ikaesmallz.I recall seeing them in the Christina A Candy Man video and I was hooked on them.  Enjoy them.


----------



## ikaesmallz

thanks ladies =) really deedee? now i have to watch the video! lol they really are adorable! i'm trying to break them in to have extra comfort! hey, how comfy are the bruges??


----------



## Zophie

ikaesmallz, those are beautiful!


----------



## ikaesmallz

thanks! you wont believe what happened! ive been wearing them almost every day to break them in and get used to them. i wore them to a party tuesday night & broke the heel!!! i had to go right back to michael and have them get it fixed. i wanted to cry so bad. i need them for graduation this sunday!!


----------



## rayrayray

Another addition to my CL collection...the 120CM Blue Leopard Pigalles......Super sexy.....!


----------



## shoptfs

those are hot!


----------



## aspoint_girl

Mmmmm rayrayray - those are too HOT! LOVE the color and the heel!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^ W O W!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Hi ladies!

This is my first post here.  I have been reading some of the threads and I'm loving this place!  These are my first (and so far only) pairs of Louboutins.  I love them though and haven't gotten more because they never seem to have my size in the style I like!  These are the Iowa 100


----------



## dallas

^ Welcome, your shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## ikaesmallz

MmmMm those iowa's are super beautiful! i really wanted to get those but they didn't have my size. dammit! and those pigalle's are so vixen-like!! your shoes are beautiful!!


----------



## Saich2

I have just bought these to go with my new spy. They are my first CL.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Saich what a perfect match!  Congrats on finding them!


----------



## guccisima

Saich2 said:


> I have just bought these to go with my new spy. They are my first CL.


  Beautiful shoes and awesome spy. Stunning. The perfect couple.Congrats.


----------



## ikaesmallz

mMm yummy! i saw those on NAP and i was like wow!!! great taste saich!!!


----------



## Saich2

Thank you, yes thats were I got them from, NAP. The colour matches my spy, although they look a bit different colours in the photo do not know why.

These are my first CL stunning shoes but do hurt a bit across the width hope they get a bit bigger across as I wear them


----------



## ikaesmallz

it's funny b/c we all wish our CL's would stretch already. i wish it was easier to break them in. b/c CL's are so damn hot. here are my new decollete zeppas in black patent. they're gorgeous but harder to break in than my wallis mj's. *sigh*


----------



## Saich2

OH MY.....what beautiful shoes, they are stunning.

I followed people advice, thank you and sent my pair back but have re-ordered in 1/2 a size bigger. So hope they shall be OK. Someone has just told me to wear socks than put the hairdryer near the leather where it hurts for about 1 minute that makes the leather expand.


----------



## ikaesmallz

hmm that sounds like a good idea. see the problem with me getting a 1/2 size bigger is that my feet slip out especially since it's such a tall heel. but then when i add the foot petals to give myself cushion, the 35's are a bit too tight. im so confused!


----------



## addicted

rayrayray said:


> Another addition to my CL collection...the 120CM Blue Leopard Pigalles......Super sexy.....!


 
How are these in terms of sizing?  Did you go 1/2 size up?  Or stay true to size?  I love these!!!!


----------



## rayrayray

addicted said:


> How are these in terms of sizing? Did you go 1/2 size up? Or stay true to size? I love these!!!!


 
First of all, I LOVE THEM DEARLY!

For pigalles,most people go half to a full size down....
I usually wear 7 1/2 snuggly for my prives...but for pigalles, I was even able to fit into 6 1/2....the reason why I went with 7 (only half size down then my other CLs) was because 6 1/2 fit better length-wise but 7 fit better width wise......it looks like they are a bit big on me in one of the photos that I posted, but actually they fit pretty well and leaves some room for my feet....'cause sometimes my feet swell up a slightly with fatigue after a long day....

I suggest go either 1/2 to a full size down(try them on....best bet!).  They get stretched out a little too.


----------



## lebagfairy

I only have 2 pairs but am hoping this will grow into a larger collection soon

I got this pair at Saks last summer for 50% off during their summer sale in NYC! I wore them everyday to work during the summer so I had to have a new rubber sole put on them. The shoes feel much much sturdier with the rubber soles.

(Please forgive my Shrek feet. They are really ogre-style and I need nice shoes to cover them up. Fortunately the CLs make them look almost normal)










I got these a month ago at Barney's. I really liked these shoes because they have the black heel instead of the tan color one. The SA told me that this was a mistake and they didn't mean to order these in all black. Took the ribbon/bows off.


----------



## ilovemylilo

lebagfairy said:


> I only have 2 pairs but am hoping this will grow into a larger collection soon
> 
> I got this pair at Saks last summer for 50% off during their summer sale in NYC! I wore them everyday to work during the summer so I had to have a new rubber sole put on them. The shoes feel much much sturdier with the rubber soles.
> 
> (Please forgive my Shrek feet. They are really ogre-style and I need nice shoes to cover them up. Fortunately the CLs make them look almost normal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these a month ago at Barney's. I really liked these shoes because they have the black heel instead of the tan color one. The SA told me that this was a mistake and they didn't mean to order these in all black. Took the ribbon/bows off.


 
Love them!


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

Good call on the rubber sole lebagfairy! I bet it provides A LOT more cushioning! Adorable!


----------



## ikaesmallz

quick question, how comfy are the pointed toe CL's?


----------



## javaboo

ikaesmallz: Did you have to size up for you zeppas?


----------



## lebagfairy

ikaesmallz said:


> quick question, how comfy are the pointed toe CL's?


 
the pointed toes are comfortable, they do not squish my toes at all. The heel is really narrow so it isn't the sturdiest shoe and without the rubber sole you feel like your feel a literally pounding the pavement. But they are bearable as an everyday work shoe.


----------



## ikaesmallz

thanks *lebagfairy*! i think i might end up putting the rubber sole on my CL's.

and as to your question *javaboo*, i actually didn't size up with my decollete zeppas. the problem with me is that my left foot is a tad bigger than my right. so if i do a half size up, my right foot feels like it has a lot of room, while my left feels pretty ok. so i figured, since they are such tall shoes, i'd go with my regular size since they'll stretch anyway. and i think i made the right choice for me. it's hard b/c i think a lot of it depends on how narrow your foot is as well. were you thinking of getting them?


----------



## javaboo

Yeah I'm thinking about it but I already have the decolletes in Black Jazz in 36 which is one or half size up from my shoe size. I do prefer this zeppa design to the [SIZE=-1]Burges [/SIZE]though. Did you see the red ones, they are tdf!


----------



## ikaesmallz

really?? you prefer them to the bruges?? i kinda thought the bruges looked more comfy :shame: the red ones are amazing! but i dont think i'd ever use it. i dont think i'm trendy enough lol.


----------



## javaboo

Yeah I tried the bruges on but didn't like the way they looked. I think the zeppas look slightly better IMO because of the slightly pointy toes.


----------



## ikaesmallz

OOOOH! I never even realized that! I do prefer the slight pointedness (not even a real word lol) of the decozeppa!

umm here is my most recent CL purchase..finally decided on a mid-heel shoe which feels really comfy for everyday use! and it will be my first camel colored CL since i desperately needed one. it's also really pointed toe which makes my feet look so big but you were right lebagfairy in that they don't smoosh your toes!!


----------



## shoptfs

nice shoes!


----------



## stinam

Ikaesmallz -- THOSE are THE perfect camel CL shoe!  I have never seen that style before.  They look beautiful on, and I can only imagine how comfortable they must be on.  Great choice!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks stinam! It really took a lot of contemplating and taking your advice! lol. They had it at the horatio store but I had gotten mine at Saks online! I think it looks better on than when you're looking at the picture. But you should try it! I can walk miles in them!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

duplicate


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My first Louboutins

The crepe Mouche I ordered on Bergdorfs site last week and the Activa Python Roccias I saw at Saks in Tysons Corner, VA this week and they ordered my big size 42 which arrived today! The Python Roccias are not on any of the department store websites but you can see them on the Christian Louboutin website under the evening shoes section.

I am waiting on the dotted peep toe also.

Excuse the 2 week old pedi


----------



## foxycleopatra

BlkLadyLaw - CONGRATS big time!  Those are 2 of my favorite Louboutin styles of ALL-TIME.  Especially the Activa....it looks the best in that white/Roccia python combo.  Love them!


----------



## mooks

The crepe Mouche are......


----------



## ilovemylilo

CL Peeptoe  (kinda "oldie" but it's one of my many CL faves).


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I love the very prive sooo much!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

^ so sexy! but is it more comfy than the yoyo's?


----------



## evychew

*blkladylaw*, those shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Can't go wrong with the v. prive!


----------



## Kamilla850

Louboutins are my all time favorite shoes, here is my colletion.  I did not include my boots becuase they are in winter storage right now.  Although the very prive kills my feet, they are my favorite style.  I also want to get the activa which I think are going on sale this week.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Kamilla850 said:


> Louboutins are my all time favorite shoes, here is my colletion.  I did not include my boots becuase they are in winter storage right now.  Although the very prive kills my feet, they are my favorite style.  I also want to get the activa which I think are going on sale this week.



Beautiful!  You have such a great CL collection!


----------



## xoxo_jess

Wowo Kamilla850 and BlkLadyLaw LOVE your CL's!!!


----------



## aindy360

Kamilla850 said:


> Louboutins are my all time favorite shoes, here is my colletion. I did not include my boots becuase they are in winter storage right now. Although the very prive kills my feet, they are my favorite style. I also want to get the activa which I think are going on sale this week.


 

I LOVE every single pair, which is quite surprising for me since CL does make wacky style sometimes! you have amazing taste. How do you the activa are going on sale? inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## Cherry44

I wish I had so many louboutins!


----------



## angelie

Kamilla850 - all i have to say is u have the most gorgeous collection of cl's ever. Love them all


----------



## Kamilla850

aindy360 said:


> I LOVE every single pair, which is quite surprising for me since CL does make wacky style sometimes! you have amazing taste. How do you the activa are going on sale? inquiring minds would like to know


 

Aindy, my SA at Barneys has filled me in on the styles that are going on sale this week - the presale has already started.  I think the sale officially begins on Wednesday.  The Activa in python/white are going on sale and also some of the patent leather colors (green, purple, etc), as well as the metallic gold.  I tried them on today but they are just too narrow for my feet.  I love them but they did not look good on my foot .  Barneys in NYC currently has a great selection of CLs that will be marked down tomorrow.


----------



## mooks

Here's mine, have one other pair which I'll try and post later


----------



## clucreciala

red patent simple pump


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My first Louboutins
> 
> The crepe Mouche I ordered on Bergdorfs site last week and the Activa Python Roccias I saw at Saks in Tysons Corner, VA this week and they ordered my big size 42 which arrived today! The Python Roccias are not on any of the department store websites but you can see them on the Christian Louboutin website under the evening shoes section.
> 
> I am waiting on the dotted peep toe also.
> 
> Excuse the 2 week old pedi


 
 I once wanted the crepe Mouche then I changed my mind. Now seeing them on you...yummy.


----------



## piaffe

BlkLadyLaw, I am also a big size - 42 in the Louboutin simple pumps, but 41 in Manolo orsays and campari (42 if a true closed-toe pump).

Can you tell me what size you are in either Manolos, or, say Nine West? I consider myself a "true" 11B, and unfortunately, I find that Louboutin's 41s are universally too small (there is one exception - I have the pointy toe black patent pump with the needle point toe in a 41...but no other 41 style comes close to fitting!).

I am too afraid to order on-line, because I'm worried they won't fit.

Also, do you find 42s on line anywhere? Advice appreciated!!


----------



## piaffe

ok... here they are. Just 2 pairs. So far, of course.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

piaffe said:


> BlkLadyLaw, I am also a big size - 42 in the Louboutin simple pumps, but 41 in Manolo orsays and campari (42 if a true closed-toe pump).
> 
> Can you tell me what size you are in either Manolos, or, say Nine West? I consider myself a "true" 11B, and unfortunately, I find that Louboutin's 41s are universally too small (there is one exception - I have the pointy toe black patent pump with the needle point toe in a 41...but no other 41 style comes close to fitting!).
> 
> I am too afraid to order on-line, because I'm worried they won't fit.
> 
> Also, do you find 42s on line anywhere? Advice appreciated!!


 
I am a size 11 in Nine West.  There is no way I could fit a 41 Louboutin.  I would only recommend a 42.  I can fit a 41.5 sedarby style Manolo but 42 fits much better.  Yes I have a couple of other CLs on order one from the online sale and one regular priced from Saks and Bergdorfs websites.  Neimans has 42s online also but so far no style of interest to me.  42s by all the popular designers are typically gone by sale time (heck they are often gone within hours after they are posted on the site) so I try get the ones I absolutely must have as soon as they come out.  I actually wrote Netaporter this week about the fact that they stop at 41 and they replied that they are informing their buyers about the request.  I recommend sending them an email also so they know there is interest.  Hope this helps!  Geez I hope my feet do not grow when I have a kid!


----------



## piaffe

BlkLadyLaw, thanks for the info - you actually have bigger feet than I do! I am a 10 Nine West and definitely 41 in the Manolo sedaraby (0.5 more would make them loose), so this is helful. FYI, believe it or not, both of the Louboutins I have are 41s, and fit me very well (the black patent pump there actually is looser/more comfy than the suede 41). However, with the exception of the simple pump, NO OTHER Louboutin 41 has ever fit me! (some, in fact, seem more like 39s - which is crazy) I fit the 42 simple pump even better.

I feel your pain. When a retail store has my size, I buy then and there. There are *so few* large sizes ordered, drives me crazy... GL to us both!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Kamilla*-you have the best collection ever! Lots of Very Prives, my favorite!!! Please tell me about those purple ones!!!


----------



## creighbaby

Kamilla850 said:


> Louboutins are my all time favorite shoes, here is my colletion. I did not include my boots becuase they are in winter storage right now. Although the very prive kills my feet, they are my favorite style. I also want to get the activa which I think are going on sale this week.


 
I tried on the shoes that are fourth and fifth from the left and would have walked out the store with a pair if I weren't married. My husband would have throttled me. I'm still hoping for a pair. Someday.


----------



## Stinas

My new babies....On sale from Saks for $400!!!!(actuallly 455 but i opened a Saks card and saved 10%)








Family Photo lol


----------



## Kamilla850

ShoeLover - thank you.  I love the v. prives, they are so sexy on, but I can't say they fit me perfectly, those shoes are best for women with narrow feet.  The purple ones are python with a burgundy lacquer toe, I just got them a few weeks ago from Barneys NY.  They also had those python ones in a beautiful turquoise, and a camel brown.  I was originally thinking of playing it safe and going with the camel ones, but I figured that the purple are so much more fun.  

Creighbaby, I love the foxtrot.  Especially the gold and purple ones, and you wouldn't believe how comfortable they are.  When I saw them at Bergdorfs, I just grabbed them because I knew they would be gone very soon.  And of course, the last time that I was there, the gold and purple ones were already sold out.  My SA told me that shoe was very popular because Beyonce has been photographed in them recently.


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas, so funny!  I bought those same shoes from Saks also!!  I also got another canvas pair with the chunky heel, I think that it's called the ginama pump.


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - didn't they have a great selection of shoes on sale at Saks.  Did you also go to Barneys or Bergdorfs, I was so suprised to see how many great Louboutins are currently on sale.  I love the summer time because of the great sales.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - didn't they have a great selection of shoes on sale at Saks. Did you also go to Barneys or Bergdorfs, I was so suprised to see how many great Louboutins are currently on sale. I love the summer time because of the great sales.


Honestly....i was being rushed by a friend...plus it was around 845pm & we had to rush back to Gucci before it closed.  I just ran to Saks to check out the shoes....saw the red sole from far away and dove to them as if they were home plate at a baseball game. lol  As I was waiting for the SA to bring me the match I took a quick look around & saw a lot of Jimmy Choo's.  Not too many Louboutins.  I have not made it to Barneys which i hear have  A LOT of Louboutins.  I will make my way there lol


----------



## Bagologist

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My first Louboutins
> 
> The crepe Mouche I ordered on Bergdorfs site last week and the Activa Python Roccias I saw at Saks in Tysons Corner, VA this week and they ordered my big size 42 which arrived today! The Python Roccias are not on any of the department store websites but you can see them on the Christian Louboutin website under the evening shoes section.
> 
> I am waiting on the dotted peep toe also.
> 
> Excuse the 2 week old pedi


 
 They are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Kamilla*-you made the right choice! Those purple prives are TDF!
*Stinas*-those prive slingbacks look soooo good on you! Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

ShoeLover said:


> *Kamilla*-you made the right choice! Those purple prives are TDF!
> *Stinas*-those prive slingbacks look soooo good on you! Congrats!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Here are some additions to my Louboutin collection, I also got 2 pairs on sale recently that are at the cobbler right now.  The black pigalle may end up being returned because they are a bit too tight on me, but they were such a great price, I just couldn't leave them at the store.  I am going to walk around the house in them tomorrow and see if they break in well.  The pigalle is such a sexy shoe but they are hell to walk in.


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]




----------



## Queenie

*Kamilla850*, what an awesome collection you have! I love the Very Prives.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Queenie!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are some additions to my Louboutin collection, I also got 2 pairs on sale recently that are at the cobbler right now. The black pigalle may end up being returned because they are a bit too tight on me, but they were such a great price, I just couldn't leave them at the store. I am going to walk around the house in them tomorrow and see if they break in well. The pigalle is such a sexy shoe but they are hell to walk in.


If you ever want to get rid of a pair...send to me please...lol
Im in loveeeeeeeee with your entire collection!  Im hoping to have at least half the amount u have by the end of the year!


----------



## babypie

Saich2 said:


> I have just bought these to go with my new spy. They are my first CL.


 
Stunning!


----------



## JRed

omg, i need more louboutins.  i love this thread!!


----------



## Savannah

Here are my Louboutins!


----------



## Savannah

one more.


----------



## Stinas

Savannah - You have a wonderful collection!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - thanks! Acquiring CL shoes is very addicting, so you will get there before you know it.  

Savannah - I love your Camel Brown Decolletes (or is it the Simple Pump) that are in the first photo (top row, far right).  Mind if I ask, did you recently find them?  If so, where did you get them?  I have been searching for that shoe but I can only seem to find it in patent leather.


----------



## Savannah

Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - thanks! Acquiring CL shoes is very addicting, so you will get there before you know it.
> 
> Savannah - I love your Camel Brown Decolletes (or is it the Simple Pump) that are in the first photo (top row, far right). Mind if I ask, did you recently find them? If so, where did you get them? I have been searching for that shoe but I can only seem to find it in patent leather.


 
Thank you, they are camel brown in the simple pump. I got them from Saks NYC. They are really lovely, I also have it in black and chocolate brown.


----------



## flowergirly

Oooo......tell us about the two Mary Janes from CL ( top & bottom row on left )!! What are they called?

Do you have any comparison pics? Any on the foot???

Love them!


----------



## Kamilla850

Savannah - thanks for the info!  I love the simple pump, I think that it is the most comfortable CL style by far.  I have a few versions myself, but I love the neutral caramel color but can't seem to find it.  I was at Saks NYC yesterday and did not see them, I can imagine that they are very popular because they are so neutral.


----------



## Savannah

Kamilla, I just bought the camel simple pump last week, I can't imagine they are all gone. I ordered mine through Saks locator online. Maybe they can locate a pair for you.


----------



## piaffe

Savannah said:


> Kamilla, I just bought the camel simple pump last week, I can't imagine they are all gone. I ordered mine through Saks locator online. Maybe they can locate a pair for you.



What is the "Saks locator"??


----------



## piaffe

Kamilla850 said:


> Savannah - thanks for the info!  I love the simple pump, I think that it is the most comfortable CL style by far.  I have a few versions myself, but I love the neutral caramel color but can't seem to find it.  I was at Saks NYC yesterday and did not see them, I can imagine that they are very popular because they are so neutral.



ITTTTTTTA - I adore the simple pump! I just bought the bone and python (pics to follow shortly!), and tried the camel on as well. But I couldn't justify 3 at one time!!


----------



## Savannah

piaffe, can't wait to see pictures of your bone and python.
if you go to saks.com and log on to their live chat, a customer service rep will answer any questions you may have. if, for example, a pair of shoes you want is sold out in your size, they can usually locate your size for you at a saks store. they can also tell you what other colors the shoes may come in. hope this helps.


----------



## Savannah

flowergirly, here are some more pictures you requested. The name of the shoe is on the bottom of the 2nd and 4th picture.


----------



## piaffe

Savannah said:


> piaffe, can't wait to see pictures of your bone and python.
> if you go to saks.com and log on to their live chat, a customer service rep will answer any questions you may have. if, for example, a pair of shoes you want is sold out in your size, they can usually locate your size for you at a saks store. they can also tell you what other colors the shoes may come in. hope this helps.



Thanks - that's interesting info! I called the 1-877 # and asked about a pair today (the talon grey suede fall boot on pre-order), and they said they won't stock a size 42 in that shoe... I wonder if they are like Barneys, and don't stock 42s in Louboutin! ACK!


----------



## piaffe

Savannah said:


> piaffe, can't wait to see pictures of your bone and python.
> if you go to saks.com and log on to their live chat, a customer service rep will answer any questions you may have. if, for example, a pair of shoes you want is sold out in your size, they can usually locate your size for you at a saks store. they can also tell you what other colors the shoes may come in. hope this helps.



ps. hoping to get some pictures taken tonight... I have to smuggle the pythons into my house first, and it looks like my husband is out late tonight!


----------



## yasjencon2

i will have some of these! I am in seattle, what kind of stores do i find these at? I want the red soles so bad. And will $700 buy me a pair?

I am a handbag and jeans girl, just starting to get into shoes so excuse me


----------



## Kamilla850

Piaffe - that is so funny.  I smuggle my shoes into the house too!!  I usually throw out the department store bag and put the shoe box into a supermarket bag so it looks like I am coming home with groceries - no one is the wiser  .  Oh the web of lies we create to hide our addictions from people that just don't understand!!  So glad that everyone on this forum gets it.  

Yasjencon - if you are just getting into shoes, you have made the right choice by starting with CLs.  I love shoes, and have a large variety of different brands but CLs are my top favorite, they are so comfortable and incredibly sexy.  I cannot control my addiction.  And this is the perfect time to purchase CLs because all of the sales have started at department stores, so you are bound to find a great deal on CLs.  I recommend trying Barneys or Bergdorfs, they have a good selection of CLs on sale right now.  I see that you are in Seattle, so try Barneys.


----------



## Savannah

piaffe said:


> ps. hoping to get some pictures taken tonight... I have to smuggle the pythons into my house first, and it looks like my husband is out late tonight!


 
 you sound like me.


----------



## piaffe

Savannah said:


> you sound like me.



ahhh, you guys... we understand each other!

Here are my beauties:


----------



## piaffe

...and these - which I adore as well!


----------



## Savannah

^ they are gorgeous, and they look great on you.


----------



## ledaatomica

yasjencon2 said:


> i will have some of these! I am in seattle, what kind of stores do i find these at? I want the red soles so bad. And will $700 buy me a pair?
> 
> I am a handbag and jeans girl, just starting to get into shoes so excuse me


 
yasjencon2 I am in seattle too! I buy all of my CLs over the phone or online. I havent tried going to Barneys here but I have been to  Marios http://www.marios.com/ here in seattle quite a few times. They have a reasonably good selection of CLs in stock.


----------



## Queenie

Aren't they great, *piaffe*? So happy that you got it in the end.












You have gorgeous legs by the way.


----------



## Queenie

These are my latest which I got them in March.


----------



## Kamilla850

I love all the shoes here!  So pretty!  Piaffe the simple pump looks great on you, enjoy them!  The python is stunning.


----------



## Tats

piaffe said:


> ahhh, you guys... we understand each other!
> 
> Here are my beauties:



Freakin' gorgeous! Tats = jealous!


----------



## shoptfs

the pythons are gorgeous!!


----------



## dallas

Are they *real* Python?


----------



## Rocky

Here's my first pair:


----------



## stylefly

Everyone's CLs are so gorgeous! Now I can post mine, I finally broke down and bought a pair (pardon the bag, I actually took this photo to show someone in the Bal Forum how the colour of the bag compared with CL soles):





And then, on a roll, I bought these on ebay:


----------



## Savannah

very nice.


----------



## ms piggy

My latest addition - nude Very Prive.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

efusik said:


> Here's my first pair:


 
those pythons are absolutely freaking fabulous! congrats!


----------



## ScarletHarlot

Just got these Rolandes in the mail yesterday:


----------



## socalgrl86

Zophie said:


> Here's my first pair. Just got them today and I LOVE THEM! It's hard to take pictures of your feet I have discovered. Please excuse my alien feet. I never realized how many veins I had in my feet until just now!


 

Those are HOT!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Efusik - I made a great choice for your first pair, they are beautiful.  Enjoy them!


----------



## oL1v1a

My one and only pair


----------



## Rocky

Thanks *BlkLadyLaw *& *Kamilla850.  *I  them.


----------



## Stinas

My new babies!!!!


----------



## angelie

^^
omg those are tdf!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> My new babies!!!!


 

Wow! The color is stunning!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Here are my bruges.  =)  Do you gals do anything to protect the red sole?


----------



## ShoeLover

Love the very prive and the bruges!!!
Here's my latest purchase:


----------



## piaffe

ShoeLover said:


> Love the very prive and the bruges!!!
> Here's my latest purchase:



love these! bone? I have the same ones!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes!


----------



## Litigatrix

Got all of these on sale except the green ones--which are the only ones I've worn.  Not sure I get to keep all of them (but love them all!!!), but here they are for posterity.

Black patent activa
Green studded yoclou
Black satin passy
Luggage decollette


----------



## LavenderIce

The latest in my collection: the nudes.

Rolande and No. Prive


----------



## Stinas

Litigatrix said:


> Got all of these on sale except the green ones--which are the only ones I've worn. Not sure I get to keep all of them (but love them all!!!), but here they are for posterity.
> 
> Black patent activa
> Green studded yoclou
> Black satin passy
> Luggage decollette


 
Im drooling!!!!!!!!!!!  Please dont tell me you got them all at Barneys???  I have not had time to run into the city to check out what they have on sale and I feel like im missing out big time!!! 
Enjoy them!!!  The Activas are very comfy!!!  I have them in the aztec !


----------



## smurfet

rayrayray said:


> Another addition to my CL collection...the 120CM Blue Leopard Pigalles......Super sexy.....!








I just got mine today.  Unf., they don't look as great on me as they do on you (probably b/c I have wide feet).   So, they're probably going back.


----------



## artemisa

Can anybody help me with the sizing of the Decolletes? I don't own any CL yet, and would love the Decolletes in camel and black. How's the sizing compared to Manolos? I am usually a 37.5 in manolo pumps, 37 in some sandals and I heard CL are small and that I should go to a 38. Can anyone help? I want these sooo badly!!

And I am thinking of the Lace prive for my wedding!


----------



## Litigatrix

Stinas said:


> Im drooling!!!!!!!!!!!  Please dont tell me you got them all at Barneys???  I have not had time to run into the city to check out what they have on sale and I feel like im missing out big time!!!
> Enjoy them!!!  The Activas are very comfy!!!  I have them in the aztec !



Nope, just the activas from Barney's.  In fact, these each came from a different department store!  Thanks for your comments!  I love them all, too.


----------



## Barbiedoll

STINAS and LAVENDERICE your shoes are tdf I am drooling im on a shoe ban but I want your shoes


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Gold Fox trots just arrived today from one of the CL boutique's in NYC in hard to find size 42!!!!  These are so me!


----------



## ilovemylilo

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gold Fox trots just arrived today from one of the CL boutique's in NYC in hard to find size 42!!!!  These are so me!



Oooohh ... the Beyonce shoes!  Very nice


----------



## pquiles

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gold Fox trots just arrived today from one of the CL boutique's in NYC in hard to find size 42!!!! These are so me!


 

They are HOT! HOT! HOT! They are so me too.  Do you mind telling the cost for these beauties?


----------



## Barbiedoll

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gold Fox trots just arrived today from one of the CL boutique's in NYC in hard to find size 42!!!!  These are so me!



HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy I love those shoes


----------



## Saich2

Litigatrix said:


> Got all of these on sale except the green ones--which are the only ones I've worn. Not sure I get to keep all of them (but love them all!!!), but here they are for posterity.
> 
> Black patent activa
> Green studded yoclou
> Black satin passy
> Luggage decollette


 


Oh my Liti your collection is stunning, of course I soooo love the green ones as have those to. What a smashing collection would not give any of them up.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

these just arrived today: the *original Christian Louboutin Pigalle 120 pumps in black patent* . i'd ordered them last September from Manhattan's Horatio Street boutique, but they were waiting for the shipment to come in from Paris. and when they got the new 'sculpted heel' version, they sent me that pair, but i told them that if the original version were to come in, i wanted it too. so after nine months of waiting, i finally have my dream Louboutins!












here's the original heel compared with the new 'sculpted' heel that i already had (on the left):


----------



## Litigatrix

Wow, the original heel makes those pigalles look sooo much higher!


----------



## Litigatrix

Saich2 said:


> Oh my Liti your collection is stunning, of course I soooo love the green ones as have those to. What a smashing collection would not give any of them up.



Thanks Saich--you are my green Louboutin inspiration!  I wore them for graduation along with a M Missoni dress


----------



## piaffe

Litigatrix said:


> Wow, the original heel makes those pigalles look sooo much higher!




...my question: which pair is easier to walk in?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

pquiles said:


> They are HOT! HOT! HOT! They are so me too.  Do you mind telling the cost for these beauties?



Thanks!  They were $710 US.  Not on sale in boutiques unfortunately...at least not yet.  The boutique said he rarely authorizes discounting popular styles and these have surged since Beyonce was seen in them.  I've seen the black version of this shoe on sale on one of the dept. store websites this week for about $550....but I think they disappeared quickly. 

More modeling pics and the Beyonce pics...hmmm I can see myself wearing these to her upcoming concert here in DC.  Uh oh Uh oh Uh oh uh no no


----------



## Litigatrix

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Thanks!  They were $710 US.  Not on sale in boutiques unfortunately...at least not yet.  The boutique said he rarely authorizes discounting popular styles and these have surged since Beyonce was seen in them.  I've seen the black version of this shoe on sale on one of the dept. store websites this week for about $550....but I think they disappeared quickly.
> 
> More modeling pics and the Beyonce pics...hmmm I can see myself wearing these to her upcoming concert here in DC.  Uh oh Uh oh Uh oh uh no no



BLL--those look really fab on you.


----------



## louboutin.c

blkladylaw- which site did you see the foxtrots on sale for?
if you see them in a 39.5/40 please let me know!

so what size do you gals think beyonce wears? sometimes her feet look longer and others, they look small..

I must say the foxtrots look super sexy on her! I love her.


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

Litigatrix said:


> Wow, the original heel makes those pigalles look sooo much higher!



i know ! that's why i love them, and the fact that they look more precarious adds to the appeal 



piaffe said:


> ...my question: which pair is easier to walk in?



to me they're both just as easy to walk in, maybe because i'm already used to walking in my first pair. they're both the same 5" heel, so there really isn't much difference. the new heel is supposed to give more support, but they're both the same to me


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

louboutin.c said:


> blkladylaw- which site did you see the foxtrots on sale for?
> if you see them in a 39.5/40 please let me know!
> 
> quote]
> 
> This is where I saw them...not on sale though and not your size unfortunately
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat200648cat203100cat203102cat208401


----------



## Stinas

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gold Fox trots just arrived today from one of the CL boutique's in NYC in hard to find size 42!!!!  These are so me!


Im in loveeee!!!!
They look greatttt!!!!!


----------



## Bride_Woman

Love them all!Nice pictures!


----------



## Stinas

My New Leopard Louboutins!!!















The Updated Louboutin Family


----------



## javaboo

artemisa said:


> Can anybody help me with the sizing of the Decolletes? I don't own any CL yet, and would love the Decolletes in camel and black. How's the sizing compared to Manolos? I am usually a 37.5 in manolo pumps, 37 in some sandals and I heard CL are small and that I should go to a 38. Can anyone help? I want these sooo badly!!
> 
> And I am thinking of the Lace prive for my wedding!



I have the decolletes in black jazz and I went a size up. I am a size 5 and got a size 6. For the Prives I tried a 35.5 in black leather but its kinda squishy around the toe area.


----------



## javaboo

Can some one tell me how the CL prive slings fit? Do they fit true to size or did you guys have to size up? TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> Can some one tell me how the CL prive slings fit? Do they fit true to size or did you guys have to size up? TIA!


 
They're pretty true to size.  I'm normally a 7.5 and got 37.5 in the No. Prive slings and they fit fine.


----------



## ledaatomica

my newest addition to my collection just arrived today , I have been fantasizing for a while getting lace overlay yoyo zeppas ...


----------



## ItsMyWorld

ledaatomica said:


> my newest addition to my collection just arrived today , I have been fantasizing for a while getting lace overlay yoyo zeppas ...


 
OMG. 

I love, love, love those!


----------



## Kamilla850

Ladies, get to Barneys today!!  They just added tons of Louboutins to the sale racks.  I got 3 pairs, the linen t straps, the satin ruffled v. prives, and the tortoise shell decolletes.  Pics to be posted later.


----------



## dallas

^^ *Leaves husband and children half way through breakfast and jumps on a plane to the U.S.*....... I wish.


----------



## Litigatrix

crap!  Don't tell me these things!  I've already bought 5 pairs this sale season!!!


----------



## JellyBean

Beautiful shoes ledaatomica


----------



## ledaatomica

JellyBean said:


> Beautiful shoes ledaatomica


 
Thank you! I think they will be my favourite Louboutins in my collection after my decolletes


----------



## Kamilla850

My latest addition, the tortoise shell decollette.  These are also available in a beautiful beige and brown print - they are very sexy looking. 
Lots of nice sale CL additions at Barneys.  The peep d'orsay in linen are so beautiful and they were just marked down.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> My latest addition, the tortoise shell decollette. These are also available in a beautiful beige and brown print - they are very sexy looking.
> Lots of nice sale CL additions at Barneys. The peep d'orsay in linen are so beautiful and they were just marked down.


 
Were the tortoise shell decollettes on sale?  If so, congrats!  They look good!!  Nordstrom in San Francisco Centre will be getting them for pre-fall and at regular price at that.  I am now a decollette fan.  I just got them in patent brown and they are striking.


----------



## Kamilla850

LavenderIce, no they are full price but I think that the decollettes are pretty reasonably priced.  I mean they are expensive but they are not outrageous.


----------



## ilovemylilo

CL Decollete in Patent


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> LavenderIce, no they are full price but I think that the decollettes are pretty reasonably priced. I mean they are expensive but they are not outrageous.


 
Yes, the decollettes are reasonably priced.  Please post pics of your tortoise shell decollettes on.  I am sure they are gorgeous!  Congrats again!


----------



## hsl521

I am so confused.how does the sizing go for the pigalle and decollete? 1/2 size down would be best for the pigalle because they stretch out right? Do decolletes run true to size? I am a 36. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

hsl521 said:


> I am so confused.how does the sizing go for the pigalle and decollete? 1/2 size down would be best for the pigalle because they stretch out right? Do decolletes run true to size? I am a 36. Please help. Thanks!


 
The best bet would be to try each shoe on.  Patents in general stretch out.  I can't speak for the Pigalle because I don't have a pair, but I got the Decollettes in patent in a 37 because the 37.5 kept slipping off my heel.  I wear anything in sizes 36.5-37.5 in CL.


----------



## dls80ucla

All acquired on sale in the last three weeks! I've been bad!


----------



## javaboo

hsl521 said:


> I am so confused.how does the sizing go for the pigalle and decollete? 1/2 size down would be best for the pigalle because they stretch out right? Do decolletes run true to size? I am a 36. Please help. Thanks!



I have the black calf pigalle and you are suppose to go a half size down but it depends. I'm a 5-5.5 and I got a size 5 because that was the smallest the store had but I think I can do a 4.5. The decolletes I have in black jazz and they ran really small so I had to size up 1 - 1/2 size and got a size 36.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Here's my new one's I just bought and you'll have to excuse the attention wh**e Chloe's that pushed their way into the pic like "Where's Waldo"!!!!


----------



## hsl521

thanks javaboo and lavender ice. went to saks over the weekend to check out all the sales on rodeo and i bought myself a pair of patent decolletes! your right i had to go up 1/2 size cos they run really small. toes were getting squished in there with the 36. love it! i dont even want to wear em. just place them in my closet like a trophy just like the rest of em. friends think im weird.. wanted to buy the pigalles but when i tried them on... it looked my my toes were about to slip out or something and i have narrow feet so it was sad i wasnt able to buy em


----------



## Chaneller

I received my Platform Mary Janes today!


----------



## mea

dls80ucla said:


> All acquired on sale in the last three weeks! I've been bad!


 
congrats! i'm jealous, they are all so gorgeous!!! i just got those red maryjanes too, but in navy patent.  them!


----------



## booga_hui

dls80ucla said:


> All acquired on sale in the last three weeks! I've been bad!



i'm in LOOOOOVE with the fishnet CL!!!


----------



## ylime

My one and lonely pair.  I was going to get another pair, but got in a car accident and instead of a new pair of Louboutins, the $$ is now going towards repairs.  I got alot of negative feedback on them before I purchased, but once I got them, they suddenly became "cute". 

p.s. dls80ucla, you're lucky! I wanted the fishnet slingbacks, but Saks was completely sold out of my size.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^cute,ylime. I want the red version.


----------



## ledaatomica

new lova pigalles .. thanks to Kamilla850 for helping me find them


----------



## jeslyn

dls80ucla said:


> All acquired on sale in the last three weeks! I've been bad!



How much is the black patent one on the very top? where did u get that? TIA

WHAT A GREAT HAUL!!


----------



## dls80ucla

^black shoes were $560 on sale at Barneys/Beverly Hills.  I should take a better pic, the heel is all rhinestones


----------



## ledaatomica

dls80ucla said:


> ^black shoes were $560 on sale at Barneys/Beverly Hills. I should take a better pic, the heel is all rhinestones


 
then I believe the style is called Clichy. Lovely shoe congrats.


----------



## Tiger

Autumn is just around the corner and than my babys will get out to play again. My only pair of CL's so far and I just love them to death. They are definitely not my last pair!


----------



## whiteorleander

i can´t stop staring at the lova pigalle!! they look so cute and fun, as if each shoe is wearing a smoking. 
i have always wondered how one can walk in those skyhigh heels? any secrets´?


----------



## ledaatomica

whiteorleander said:


> i can´t stop staring at the lova pigalle!! they look so cute and fun, as if each shoe is wearing a smoking.
> i have always wondered how one can walk in those skyhigh heels? any secrets´?


 
sorry to dissapoint but I have been wearing heels for years and I am so used to it. I wish I had a good secret to share


----------



## elmel

everyones CLs are SO beautiful!
can anyone tell me what the black patent decolletes retail for?


----------



## ledaatomica

elmel said:


> everyones CLs are SO beautiful!
> can anyone tell me what the black patent decolletes retail for?


 
I dont know if there is a price difference for patent but I got leathers ones and they retailed for $550-$570


----------



## Kamilla850

ledaatomica - the pigalles look beautiful on you!!   ENJOY!


----------



## ScarletHarlot

ilovemylilo said:


> CL Decollete in Patent



I loooove those!  Do they run as small as the satin ones?


----------



## ScarletHarlot

ledaatomica said:


> new lova pigalles .. thanks to Kamilla850 for helping me find them




Those are awesome - I've never seen that color combination, only the leopard.  Where did you find them?


----------



## ledaatomica

ScarletHarlot said:


> Those are awesome - I've never seen that color combination, only the leopard. Where did you find them?


 
I was looking for the lova slingback style which is on the Christian Louboutin website. When I called the Louboutin stores they said they never made this style in the 5 inch heel because of stability issues. The Louboutin Horatio store in NY does have the sling back style both in red satin and black satin in the 4 inch see pictures

[ Note these are from my SA at the NY Horatio store and not shoes I own : I hope its ok to post these ]











However when I contacted Kamilla850 she had also told me that Barneys in NY had them in the pigalle version. I do know though that they are out of this style at the moment. I love the pigalles more because instead of the mesh front they have a white/back pony


----------



## ledaatomica

new Moustique slingback .. just purchased from NAP ongoing sale.


----------



## dls80ucla

^omg, i bought the DVF dress those shoes were modeled with and now i need them! of course they are gone in my size. congrats, they are beautiful


----------



## Litigatrix

very pretty--love that color!



ledaatomica said:


> new Moustique slingback .. just purchased from NAP ongoing sale.


----------



## Chaneller

All shoes in this thread are so beautiful!


----------



## lawchick

ledaatomica said:


> new Moustique slingback .. just purchased from NAP ongoing sale.


Wow, these are beautiful shoes!  I love the style and the color is TDF!  I so enjoy looking at all these beautiful shoes.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Love the color of the Moustique.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

This is my first pair of CL's I picked up @ NM's while on vacation.


----------



## lelgin

Poor woman's CL's.


----------



## foxycleopatra

lelgin said:


> Poor woman's CL's.


 
Oh lelgin those are not poor women's CL's -- they are GORGEOUS in their own right!  I LOVE the "Cataribbon" espadrille style...and despite the high heel, I can walk in those for hours straight.

May I ask where you got the pair on the right (the black with white stitching)?  Any chance those are on-sale (anywhere)?


----------



## delightful

Anyone With The Silver Pigalle? I've Seen All Other Colors Except Silver. Has Anyone Bought These? I'm Considering Getting Them Because It Seems Not Many People Have Them. I Would Appreciate Any Pictures.


----------



## lelgin

Foxycleopatra - I got those shoes on Bluefly, so yes they were on sale. I think after discount they were around $215.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Those are shockingly cute! I hated them on the NM site, but I love them on you! I want a pair now!


----------



## HubbaWubba

I've been busy. All are very comfy.


----------



## White Orchid

fatefullotus said:


> Just wanted to share the Loubies that are out on my floor recently (which is about 1/2 the Loubies I own, in an ever-growing collection). Enjoy!


Would it possible for you to post up a photo of the three in the middle [ie the black lace, ivory satin, and other shoe] for me pwease?


----------



## LavenderIce

foxycleopatra said:


> Oh lelgin those are not poor women's CL's -- they are GORGEOUS in their own right! I LOVE the "Cataribbon" espadrille style...and despite the high heel, I can walk in those for hours straight.
> 
> May I ask where you got the pair on the right (the black with white stitching)? Any chance those are on-sale (anywhere)?


 
They're on sale at footcandyshoes.com.


----------



## clucreciala

here are some of mine that i got this past month


----------



## White Orchid

Man you guys must be on six figure incomes!

Americans...

So tell me, how much did those beige ones set you back?


----------



## applejacks

those beige ones are really pretty, clu.


----------



## clucreciala

*white orchid* hah! the beige ones were on sale for $261
*applejacks* thanks =D


----------



## whiteorleander

only 261?? great deal! they look absolutely fabulous!! congrats


----------



## Mustlovedogs

HubbaWubba said:


> I've been busy. All are very comfy.


 

I LOVE THE RED AND WHITE ONES!!!!  They're also seen just above your post in blue and white.  What is that particular style called?  I have a similar pair of  CL espadrilles but YOURS are TDF!


----------



## lv luver

Pretty!!!!!


----------



## delightful

Lookey, Lookey. I'm So In Love. LIMITED EDITION


----------



## Stinas

My new babies!
Decolette Crepe


----------



## dls80ucla

^i really wanted those! beautiful! is the sizing the same as the patent decolletes?


----------



## HubbaWubba

delightful said:


> Lookey, Lookey. I'm So In Love. LIMITED EDITION



Nice!!!


----------



## excentric920

lovely!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

FYI see this thread ladies

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/ioffer-stealing-our-cl-shoe-photos-154520.html


----------



## HubbaWubba

^^^go away troll.


----------



## shibooms

clucreciala said:


> *white orchid* hah! the beige ones were on sale for $261
> *applejacks* thanks =D


 261?! my gosh lucky you! so jealous 
anyway you guys should stop with this madness! I just don't want our forum to be shut down just 'coz we're not trying to get along..I suggest we don't get very offensive here or else too much drama would start to cause some problems..thank you.


----------



## ylime

White patent Pigalle! I  these.  I'm sad that my feet are a little wide for this shoe, but these shoes were too hot to pass up.

(Watermark is so unattractive, but that can be blamed on the big ioffer fiaso of 2007 )


----------



## lelgin

Stinas - Those shoes make me drool. So beautiful.


----------



## Kamilla850

My new nude patent very prives.  I love them but I feel that they might be washing me out too much.  Any thoughts.  These are still available on BG.com.  I really had my heart set on the nude patent with the red tip but I can't seem to find them anywhere, has anyone seen these lately?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kamilla850 - KEEP THOSE!  They're gorgeous on you....that's exactly how those Numero Prive Slingbacks are supposed to look.  One can NEVER have too many pairs of Louboutin's NUDE patent shoes, as he does the nude color like no other!  It's the ultimat CLASSIC.  I have those, along with the Very Prive's (covered heel) w/ red peep-toe, the nude patent Rolande's, nude (came patent) Decollete's, and I'm still covetting more of his nude shoes.  Never enough.  I don't really go for the trendy styles, and with those nude ones, they go with everything and NEVER go out of style.

Oh and as for the Very Prive (covered heel) with red peep-toe, that was a limited edition run from summer 2006 -- only CL boutiques got that shipment (NY got like 1-2 pairs per size and sold out within 2 days), no dept. stores (a few dept. stores got the Very Prive's with gold peep-toe and those sold-out instantly as well; I tried to get a pair w/ the gold peep-toe through NM and my size was gone before I called).  However you can probably call CL Horatio St. and ask them about custom-ordering.  I've heard of people custom-ordering that shoe with the exact peep-toe color they want.  It just takes a couple of months of waiting and more $.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I agree with foxycleopatra, keep them. They look fab.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Foxy.  I still don't know the difference between prive and very prive - thank you for clarifying.  I envy you for getting the nude patent with the red tip.  Do you have photos of them on tpf?  I would love to see.  
Thanks HubbaWubba!  I think you two have convinced me.


----------



## javaboo

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks Foxy.  I still don't know the difference between prive and very prive - thank you for clarifying.  I envy you for getting the nude patent with the red tip.  Do you have photos of them on tpf?  I would love to see.
> Thanks HubbaWubba!  I think you two have convinced me.



How are the sizing on those sling back peep toes? Do they fit true to size? I've been trying to find those but the seem to be all sold out in my size


----------



## babypie

they look stunning!


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> How are the sizing on those sling back peep toes? Do they fit true to size? I've been trying to find those but the seem to be all sold out in my size


 
I think they're true to size although I am probably not the best person to answer.  I've got the numero prive in a 37.5 and I feel that because of the sling it will help keep from sliding off my heel when I walk.  I have the very prive in a 37 just to keep it snugly on my heel.  I am also planning on getting a heel insert to give me added security.

Kamilla--I have those same exact ones.  I think they are very versatile.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I think you need to go half size bigger, at least I do.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I need a half size to full size bigger in every CL peep toe I've ever tried on or bought.


----------



## LavenderIce

foxycleopatra said:


> Oh and as for the Very Prive (covered heel) with red peep-toe, that was a limited edition run from summer 2006 -- only CL boutiques got that shipment (NY got like 1-2 pairs per size and sold out within 2 days), no dept. stores (a few dept. stores got the Very Prive's with gold peep-toe and those sold-out instantly as well; I tried to get a pair w/ the gold peep-toe through NM and my size was gone before I called). However you can probably call CL Horatio St. and ask them about custom-ordering. I've heard of people custom-ordering that shoe with the exact peep-toe color they want. It just takes a couple of months of waiting and more $.


 
nm.com has the black with red tip very prive for pre-order with shipping in Oct.

Also, if anyone has seen what's coming up for the resort line there's an interesting numero prive--black with red tip and red tip on the top part of the heel.


----------



## Kamilla850

Foxy - Saks.com currently has the nude patent very prive with the gold tip on pre-order.  I just ordered a pair, get them while they are still there.  I think they just popped up today.  I am so excited to get them, I am really loving the nude patent.


----------



## wellow

On one night out...

Here's a picture of what's under the table


----------



## Rocky

Here are the new La Donna Mary Jane's.  I'm just not keeping them because they so don't flatter my feet.


----------



## Butterfly*

Hi Guys, 

Does anyone know how well the fabric holds up on the Mouches?

I love these pumps, but I'm debating whether or not to keep these. I currently have 6 CL's and several on pre-order, so I really need to figure out which heels will give me the most wear so I can invest wisely.  Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly*

efusik,

I love those black patents as well. Sorry to hear that you have to return them. I cannot wear mary janes or ankle strap pumps for the life of me! (cuts off the line on my already petite legs.)


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

efusik...those maryjanes are adorable....they look flattering to me!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I just ordered these....I have been looking at them FOREVER and i finally decided to get them, cant wait till they get here!!!!

https://www.footcandyshoes.com/istarimages/mp/FORMENTERA!LOU-1494_d.gif


----------



## Butterfly*

PurseEnthusiast,

Nice purchase. Are those fairly easy to walk in? 
I can't seam to wear slides without my heels slinding off to the side with each step. (I think this is due to my high arch?)


Here are a few of mine:

And again, Does anyone know how well the fabric holds up on the Mouches after several wears? ...Anyone!? Thanks!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Not sure butterfly, it's my first pair of CL espadrille's, but I'll let you know when they come in.


----------



## Kamilla850

My new CL Mouche which I got at the Barneys sale.


----------



## Butterfly*

efusik,

Woops, I was referring to your leopard slides.



Kamilla, 

Congrats on your Mouche purchase! What's even more fab is that you got them on SALE!
Please let me know how the fabric holds up. I still haven't worn mine, and I don't think I'll be wearing them any time soon.


----------



## NYCBelle

Kamilla850 said:


> My new CL Mouche which I got at the Barneys sale.


 

i love these!!!


----------



## icechampagne

I very recently became addicted to shoes lol..& I LOVE Louboutins. Hopefully I own a pair someday..soon (when I can really walk in high heels without tripping)



Kamilla850 said:


> My new CL Mouche which I got at the Barneys sale.


 
These are one of my favourites!!


----------



## applejacks

beautiful mouche's, Kamilla!!


----------



## applejacks

How is the sizing with the Mouches anyway? should you take your very prive/yoyo zeppa size?


----------



## legaldiva

The mouche are such a gorgeous style.  I'd love a pair in purple ... I have the Very Prive in black suede and they fit TTS or just a tidge small, if that helps.


----------



## applejacks

Thanks legaldiva. I LOVEEEEEE the purple mouches!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

This is an old pic, but the only one I have ... since then I've sold the gold Hi Tinas (mistake), and the camel linen Miss Marples (mixed feelings about that ... they looked awesome with short shorts ). 

I have the black suede very prives, leopard helmuts, green mule espadrilles (my 1st CLs), and the brown suede Bruges cork platform boots.

I've added the white mesh Mlle. Marchands.

Future buys:  tortoise decolletes, blue leopard patent 120mm pigalles, black patent 120mm pigalles ... black calf knee high boots ... do I ever have to stop? 

Should I go for these giraffe print pony hair prives?


----------



## Kamilla850

Legal - I own those zebra print and I love them.  I say go for it.


----------



## Loves It

Love all the shoes in this thread.


----------



## excentric920

GO FOR THE GIRAFFE!!! legaldiva they are wondeful!


----------



## javaboo

kamilla850: How do the zebra ones fit? Did you go up 1/2 or 1 size? They are the yoyo version and not the prives right? TIA


----------



## mimimcqueen

*Has anyone seen the 120mm silver Pigallein 38. I have a pair but my friends wants one for her Birthday. Thanks.*

*It would be forever greatful!!!!!!*


----------



## foxycleopatra

mimimcqueen - try calling Bergdorf Goodman (2nd floor shoe salon) in NYC.  They still have Pigalle 120 in silver & gold patent (I think for $560 or $540).....not a lot of sizes left, but still some remaining.  Good luck!


----------



## LoVe23

my very first pair.  love it!!


----------



## FijiBuni

I have a question about the black ribbon platform espadrilles.......I want to get a pair of these but I was wondering if they rub your heel in the back like other shoes or if the ribbon keeps your foot in and doesn't hurt your ankle when walking?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## dervilfal

My very first pair!  I wore them all day today running errands and they were very comfortable!


----------



## JRed

love23, those activas are hot!  i so wanted a pair but could not find my size.  congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

^^*dervilfal*, love the black wedges!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

My First CL's Too  I just got them & wore them today!! I felt so pretty!!


----------



## PrincessMe

FijiBuni said:


> I have a question about the black ribbon platform espadrilles.......I want to get a pair of these but I was wondering if they rub your heel in the back like other shoes or if the ribbon keeps your foot in and doesn't hurt your ankle when walking?  Thanks!!!!


 
I didnt feel like they were rubbing my heel at all..i just had to make sure i tied the ribbon tightly around my ankle or they flopped off a bit...but once i tied them tight they were fine..
even though i usually wear a 8 or 8.5 but i bought a 9...they did pinch my toes a bit..but not too bad and they looked so great i didnt care


----------



## PrincessMe

one more pic!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

legaldiva said:


> This is an old pic, but the only one I have ... since then I've sold the gold Hi Tinas (mistake), and the camel linen Miss Marples (mixed feelings about that ... they looked awesome with short shorts ).
> 
> I have the black suede very prives, leopard helmuts, green mule espadrilles (my 1st CLs), and the brown suede Bruges cork platform boots.
> 
> I've added the white mesh Mlle. Marchands.
> 
> Future buys: tortoise decolletes, blue leopard patent 120mm pigalles, black patent 120mm pigalles ... black calf knee high boots ... do I ever have to stop?
> 
> Should I go for these giraffe print pony hair prives?


 
get the giraffe. They are so chic. I ordered the tortoise Dcs as well. They should be here Wed.


----------



## FijiBuni

PrincessMe said:


> I didnt feel like they were rubbing my heel at all..i just had to make sure i tied the ribbon tightly around my ankle or they flopped off a bit...but once i tied them tight they were fine..
> even though i usually wear a 8 or 8.5 but i bought a 9...they did pinch my toes a bit..but not too bad and they looked so great i didnt care



Thank you! I totally want them now! They look super cute, Congrats!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

PrincessMe those are so cute!! I didn't really like them in pics, but they look GREAT on you...congrats.


----------



## clucreciala

my newest addition =]


----------



## Kamilla850

clucreciala - wow, those are beautiful, what an amazing color.  Enjoy and Congrats!  What is the style name?


----------



## applejacks

i love the giraffe very prives! you should totally get them legaldiva. does anyone happen to know the original retail price for the giraffe very prives and the purple mouches? im willing to pay more than original retail price, but some of these resellers are ridiculous with their prices...


----------



## foxycleopatra

*clucreciala* - those fuschia suede "Rolando" pumps are hot!  I'm waiting for the black leather ones to come in (sorry I'm kind of boring that way....more of a classic gal I guess).

I didn't think I'd like the Rolande or Rolando styles to begin with (due to the significant amount of toe cleavage) but it turns out that Monsieur Louboutin knows the female form (or foot!) better than I do.....now I've grown to love that style and have 3 pairs of the patent Rolande's.


----------



## foxycleopatra

applejacks said:


> i love the giraffe very prives! you should totally get them legaldiva. does anyone happen to know the original retail price for the giraffe very prives and the purple mouches? im willing to pay more than original retail price, but some of these resellers are ridiculous with their prices...


 
Purple satin "Mouche" (available only from the boutiques) retail + tax was around $880 or something like that.  That shade of purple is the best color for "Mouche" (IMO so much better than the black, red, white, teal ones).  I wish I could get my size but my size sold out the first week those hit the boutiques.


----------



## applejacks

Thank you so much *foxycleopatra*! im obsessed with the purple version.


----------



## chicbabacool

My first (but definitely not last) pair!


----------



## legaldiva

Those are the Simple pumps, right?  Very nice basic CLs.


----------



## chicbabacool

legaldiva said:


> Those are the Simple pumps, right?  Very nice basic CLs.



Yes, they are. And thanks!


----------



## Butterfly*

*clucreciala*,

What a GORGEOUS color! Lucky You! 


*foxycleopatra*,

Same here. I wasn't thrilled about the Rolande/Rolandos the first time I saw them...I kinda thought they had a "witchy" look. But, for some reason, they grew on me, and I now have a few on pre-order.


----------



## babypie

My first louboutins, certaintly not the last. I get what all the hype is about now .

Black patent Pigalle, 5" sculpted heel.


----------



## Miss Louboutin

My goodness, clucreciala... those shoes are GORGEOUSE!!!

I am absolutely desperate for a pair of Louboutin Rolandos.
I have contacted all London stockist to no avail.
Does anyone have any suggestions? I dont mind getting them shipped from USA if needs be, does anyone know where I can buy a pair in black?


BTW I am new to the forum... hi all.
I will post a pick of my first Louboutins when I get a min!


----------



## HubbaWubba

clucreciala said:


> my newest addition =]



Love these! Color is fabulous.  

Welcome MissLouboutin  I would suggest maybe calling Paris if you are in Europe already. I would think it would be easier, no? How about Harrods? I haven't been to the UK in a while so I don't know who sells what designers.


----------



## Miss Louboutin

Have tried Harrods....
I think I will have to give Paris a go as I MUST have a pair!!!


----------



## HubbaWubba

Miss Louboutin, look on their website www.christianlouboutin.fr and you will find the different stores in Europe. There are several near London.


----------



## clucreciala

*Miss Louboutin* have u tried saks or neiman marcus?


----------



## ronsdiva

They are all so cute. I had ordered a pair of CL's from Saks, but they were too small and they did not have my size. I found another pair I may get though.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Miss Louboutin said:


> My goodness, clucreciala... those shoes are GORGEOUSE!!!
> 
> I am absolutely desperate for a pair of Louboutin Rolandos.
> I have contacted all London stockist to no avail.
> Does anyone have any suggestions? I dont mind getting them shipped from USA if needs be, does anyone know where I can buy a pair in black?
> 
> 
> BTW I am new to the forum... hi all.
> I will post a pick of my first Louboutins when I get a min!


 
Black leather "Rolando" pumps haven't arrived in the US yet.  You can wait-list for them at the CL boutiques though.


----------



## kasumi168

i just bought these off NAP yesterday 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22723

Can't wait to get them... They will be my first CLs


----------



## demicouture

miss louboutin,

Al Othman Kuwait will stock the ROLDANDO in electric blue.
good luck


----------



## Butterfly*

ronsdiva said:


> They are all so cute. I had ordered a pair of CL's from Saks, but they were too small and they did not have my size. I found another pair I may get though.



Bummer!
It's almost heart breaking when one receives a pair of CLs and it's not the right size (especially since sizes go so quickly out of stock). 



kasumi168 said:


> i just bought these off NAP yesterday
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22723
> 
> Can't wait to get them... They will be my first CLs



Congrats! I  the Turtle Patent.

----

A couple more added to my humble, yet slowly growing collection of CLs :

Question: Am I crazy to wannna keep both, the gold & silver?

I originally wanted the gold, yet BG sent me the silver. I called around and found the last gold in my size and had it shipped out, thinking that I'd return the silvers once the golds arrived. Well, now the silvers have grown on me and I'm kinda diggin the streamlined silver, as well as the two toned. 
Grrr. Why can't I be more decisive!


----------



## ccgoddess

Do you girls order a size up or half a size on CL's?  I'm interested in buying but still confused about the sizing.


----------



## LavenderIce

ccgoddess said:


> Do you girls order a size up or half a size on CL's? I'm interested in buying but still confused about the sizing.


 
For me it depends on the style.  For round toe pumps I go a half size down.  With pointy toe pumps and slingbacks I go with my true size.  CLs tend to be on the narrow side and inconsistent in sizing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Butterfly* said:


> Bummer!
> It's almost heart breaking when one receives a pair of CLs and it's not the right size (especially since sizes go so quickly out of stock).
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I  the Turtle Patent.
> 
> ----
> 
> A couple more added to my humble, yet slowly growing collection of CLs :
> 
> Question: Am I crazy to wannna keep both, the gold & silver?
> 
> I originally wanted the gold, yet BG sent me the silver. I called around and found the last gold in my size and had it shipped out, thinking that I'd return the silvers once the golds arrived. Well, now the silvers have grown on me and I'm kinda diggin the streamlined silver, as well as the two toned.
> Grrr. Why can't I be more decisive!


 
It is very disappointing to receive a pair of CLs that end up having to be returned.  I have missed out on the Miss Marples and now the Pigalle 120.

Butterfly...decisions, decisions.  I think I like the silver on silver numero prive.


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ Really? Hmm, I thought long and hard about this and I think I'm going to return the silver slingbacks...only because I'm hoping to get the YOZE KUBRIKs and I don't need _two_ silver peep-toes. And, I definitely don't need _two_ glitter slingbacks (yeah, they kinda have a "DIY" look, but they're are _so_ sparkalicious) 

Anyhow, I thought I'd post them to let you all see a real life photo:


----------



## Butterfly*

What do you girls think of the Suede D'ORSAY CASTILLANA?

I love the overall cut of this pump, I'm just not too sure how I feel about the "ties/fringe". 

I feel as if I'm trying to talk myself into keeping these mainly because I have a few bags I'd love to wear with them. :shame:

Any opinions?

(A couple bags I was referring to are in the backround


----------



## JRed

butterfly, i love the cut and colour of those castillana.  the ties actually make them more interesting, imo.


----------



## legaldiva

I snagged the Turtle Patent Decolletes from Nordstrom in Chicago; got a great deal on the black patent Bruges from Ebay.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Butterfly* said:


> What do you girls think of the Suede D'ORSAY CASTILLANA?
> 
> I love the overall cut of this pump, I'm just not too sure how I feel about the "ties/fringe".
> 
> I feel as if I'm trying to talk myself into keeping these mainly because I have a few bags I'd love to wear with them. :shame:
> 
> Any opinions?
> 
> (A couple bags I was referring to are in the backround



love them. very unique.


----------



## mcs1111

kasumi168 said:


> i just bought these off NAP yesterday
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22723
> 
> Can't wait to get them... They will be my first CLs




I love these.  Does anyone know who else will carry the tortoise patent peanut wedge style? I called Barneys in NYC and they didn't think they were getting them.  Haven't called CL in NYc yet though...


----------



## Butterfly*

legaldiva said:


> I snagged the Turtle Patent Decolletes from Nordstrom in Chicago; got a great deal on the black patent Bruges from Ebay.


WooHoo! 
Those DECOLLETEs are darling.



JRed said:


> butterfly, i love the cut and colour of those castillana. the ties actually make them more interesting, imo.





Carrie Bradshaw said:


> love them. very unique.


Oh no. I believe the two of you have just confirmed _why_ I like them so much...I'm keeping them.


----------



## Miss Louboutin

demicouture said:


> miss louboutin,
> 
> Al Othman Kuwait will stock the ROLDANDO in electric blue.
> good luck




Thanks to all of you for the reply!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, Butterfly!


----------



## Miss Louboutin

foxycleopatra said:


> *clucreciala* - those fuschia suede "Rolando" pumps are hot!  I'm waiting for the black leather ones to come in (sorry I'm kind of boring that way....more of a classic gal I guess).
> 
> I didn't think I'd like the Rolande or Rolando styles to begin with (due to the significant amount of toe cleavage) but it turns out that Monsieur Louboutin knows the female form (or foot!) better than I do.....now I've grown to love that style and have 3 pairs of the patent Rolande's.



Where will you be buying your black leather Rolandos, foxycleopatra?


----------



## Miss Louboutin

clucreciala said:


> my newest addition =]


clucreciala- did you find the Rolandos true to size?


----------



## foxycleopatra

*Miss Louboutin *- I'm waiting for the boutiques here in NY to get their black leather Rolando's.  Might be a long wait but I can deal with it (might be better to give my credit cards a much-needed break anyway).  I'm pretty sure those don't run true to size; they run very very small, I'd say even more so than Decollete 868.....size up a full size (or at least a 1/2 size if you have small & narrow feet) would be my advice.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!!  I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!!  Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally.  Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.


----------



## Butterfly*

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!!


Congrats, BlkLadyLaw! They're simply _FABULOUS!_ 


I   mine as well. :shame: 
They look gorgeous out of the box, but look even _better _when worn. (they look like "diamonds' on feet.)


----------



## legaldiva

Edit


----------



## legaldiva

*BlkLdyLaw*--I live for your shoe posts!!  Do you have a group shot of your collection anywhere?


----------



## bang

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!!  I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!!  Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally.  Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.



Wham, bam, thank you ma'am! Sexiest shoes ever  I'd also like to see a collection of yours!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks everyone!  I'm so happy with them. I think the Mouche and these are my two favorite CLs now.  I hope to be rocking these at the Beyonce concert here in DC next week.  I just love his more unique designs/materials.  I swear I do not plan to be getting much else this year beyond awaiting the dotted peep-toe and black patent CL bootie.   I will have to work on that group pic one day.  So far in CLs I have:  Black linen/raffia d'orsay pumps, Black Mouche, Glitter Prives, Cream Activa w/ python heel and gold Foxtrots.  I need to step up my social calendar so I have more excuses to wear them!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!! I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!! Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally. Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.


 
my eyes...my eyes


----------



## 4LV

Beautiful


----------



## maniacalmollie

This is my first ever post here. . . I got sucked into this thread and have been positively SALIVATING over some of your CLs. They are my absolute favorite shoes, but not something I have been indulging in much of late, being a suburban mommy. Although I suppose there is something to be said for vacuuming in CLs, yes? 

So here is my tiny collection:

A pair I bought at the CL boutique in Paris, summer 2000. Prettiest pair I have ever seen, IMO. No idea what the *model* is.





Kitten heels from the same summer. These have seen lots of wear and repair. I love the color!





My only recent pair-- Bronze/pewter Yoyo Zeppas. (They look a bit purple in the picture-- but they're not!) Love the height!





It's tres difficile to take good pictures of shoes, I have discovered. . . And I still can't believe some of the shoes on this thread. Wow!


----------



## guccidiva

Love the Bronze/pewter Yoyo Zeppas!!!


----------



## ashakes

guccidiva said:


> Love the Bronze/pewter Yoyo Zeppas!!!



ME TOO!!!


----------



## ashakes

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!!  I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!!  Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally.  Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.



I love your collection!  I especially love your Foxtrots and the Glitter Prives.   That Beyonce concert is coming up isn't it?


----------



## Jessica21

I just ordered them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and these:


----------



## Kamilla850

I recently wore the tortoise decollettes and I absolutely fell in love.  I found them very practical because the patent tortoise print can be worn with just about anything.  So I got the tortoise very prive during the Saks EGC event.  And since I just sold my mouche on ebay becuase they were just too big, I decided to go for the new Caracolo in red patent, these look so sexy on.  These also were available in black patent, and I believe NM.com has these in the very prive version.    And I picked up the python activa at the BG sale, they are not a perfect fit because the cut is very narrow, but as usual I cannot pass up a good bargain.


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> I recently wore the tortoise decollettes and I absolutely fell in love.  I found them very practical because the patent tortoise print can be worn with just about anything.  So I got the tortoise very prive during the Saks EGC event.  And since I just sold my mouche on ebay becuase they were just too big, I decided to go for the new Caracolo in red patent, these look so sexy on.  These also were available in black patent, and I believe NM.com has these in the very prive version.    And I picked up the python activa at the BG sale, they are not a perfect fit because the cut is very narrow, but as usual I cannot pass up a good bargain.



I got my tortoise decolletes in the mail yesterday and I agree gorgeous!

You have been bad, but  all of them. Modeling pics when you get a chance?


----------



## Gianna

Love them all!


----------



## candycorn

Kamilla850 said:


> I recently wore the tortoise decollettes and I absolutely fell in love. I found them very practical because the patent tortoise print can be worn with just about anything. So I got the tortoise very prive during the Saks EGC event. And since I just sold my mouche on ebay becuase they were just too big, I decided to go for the new Caracolo in red patent, these look so sexy on. These also were available in black patent, and I believe NM.com has these in the very prive version. And I picked up the python activa at the BG sale, they are not a perfect fit because the cut is very narrow, but as usual I cannot pass up a good bargain.


 
how much were the python activas? thanks


----------



## Kamilla850

Candycorn, the python activas are $870.


----------



## candycorn

^that was the SALE price?!?!


----------



## Butterfly*

^^No, That's the retail price. ush:



Kamilla850 said:


> I decided to go for the new Caracolo in red patent, these look so sexy on.


I wasn't too thrilled about these when I saw them online, but they look better in "person'. Very Cute.


----------



## pquiles

My Hi-Tinas.


----------



## pursegirl19

Gorgeous!


----------



## sarmel

candycorn said:


> how much were the python activas? thanks


 
CANDYCORN: I saw them at Neiman Marcus for around $300 about 3-4 weeks ago. But they are sold out now!


----------



## HubbaWubba

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!!  I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!!  Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally.  Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.



   Love them!


----------



## legaldiva

*Kamilla*--major score!!  I love the styles you got.  Will you post some outfit pics with the turtle patent? I think they would look awesome with navy ... or purple ... or anything!


----------



## Kamilla850

Candycorn - $870 was the original price, the sale price was $330.  But they are a very akward fit, they are cut very narrow.  I sized up a half size, hoping that they would fit me but they are still too small.  They are probably going back.  
Butterfly - the caracolo are so beautiful on the foot, I was tempted to get black too.  It is a very special shoe and hopefully it is a style that will not be copied by steve madden, etc.

Ashakes - thanks, I've been bad.  I am on a ban right after I get boots for the fall.  

Legaldiva - thanks!  I will post some outfits later this week.  It is a very practical shoe, perfect as a neutral color.


----------



## poch

kamilla what size were they? (activas)


----------



## Kamilla850

Poch - the activas are a size 7.  Here is my new purchase, the Jaws very prive in white python, they are so beautiful.


----------



## JellyBean

Wow, those 'Jaws' are beautiful, they look great!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Wow, the "Jaws" are absolutely stunning. What was retail on those?


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks!  They also came in red with the black trim.  
ItsMyWorld - retail is $1,050.


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ ...Those JAWS are _adorable_, Kamilla850! 


(I'm so tempted to call around and try to track a pair down in my size )

Congrats! What a sweet purchase!


----------



## irishpandabear

Kamilla, the Jaws are stunning, congrats!


----------



## b00mbaka

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks! They also came in red with the black trim.
> ItsMyWorld - retail is $1,050.


 
I know this might sound dramatic but.... These are the most gorgeous pair of shoes I've ever seen in my *LIFE*!My salary doesn't allow for me to purchase my new dream shoes but I'll just use your pix as my SO's screensaver until he gets the point


----------



## shoegal11

I have to have these shoes!!!! Kamilla they are STUNNING!!!


----------



## excentric920

Kamilla WOW!!!!! just WOOOOW!


----------



## shoegal

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!! I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!! Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally. Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.


 

You know I have Wiz of Oz checks because in my opinion the movie was all about the chase for a fab pair of shoes and what they can do for you when you find them. These shoes make me want to click my heels 3 times, etc....


----------



## legaldiva

^^ Oh man, that just made my whole day!!!


----------



## whiteorleander

wow love the jaws!! great buy!


----------



## mrsDIY88

*kamilla*, that's an amazing fabulous pair of shoes. 

you look great in them. have you taken them out on the town yet?


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Kamilla850 I want to steal your shoes! They're absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Savannah

Just got these:


----------



## ashakes

^^^You did very well! LOL  Gorgeous.  I was thinking about the pewter ones, but I opted for another pair.  Are they comfy?


----------



## Savannah

^ very comfy!


----------



## ashakes

^^^LOL, damn.  I figured since they are 70 mm, but I was hoping you would say no so I don't buy them. haha  Looks like I might have to call my SA this weekend.   Modeling pic?


----------



## keya

kamilla~ the 'Jaws' are TDF!!


----------



## Lyra

Some of my collection


----------



## Lyra

More...


----------



## Lyra

And finally.. 
The photo of the Very Prive is a little dark, but they are the tortoise shell.


----------



## dallas

^ Gorgeous collection Lyra.


----------



## Lyra

^Thank you!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Love the photos!

Keep them coming, ladies!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies for the nice words.  I love the jaws, they are so special.  I haven't worn them yet but maybe this weekend.

Savannah - I love your collection.  I love the nude patent yoyo, I have been trying to find them in that heel but have not had any luck.  
Lyra - lovely collection.


----------



## Viviana325

Here is some of my LV's....














	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love Black shoes!!!!
I have some more scroll down


----------



## Viviana325




----------



## Viviana325

:banned:


----------



## whiteorleander

WOW what a collection viviana!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

My new Mad Mary Suede Studded Mary Janes.  I am so in love with these, they are a similar style to the Rolando but I am still on the fence about the ankle strap, I feel that it cuts the line of my leg in a bad place - please share your thoughts, I have included a pic without the strap.


----------



## Kamilla850

Viviana - great collection!


----------



## Zophie

I just got these Louboutin booties yesterday.


----------



## Zophie

And of course my dog had to check them out...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

congrats!  I am waiting on mine to arrive sometime this Fall.  How is the fit through the toe area and overall?  How high is the heel?



Zophie said:


> I just got these Louboutin booties yesterday.


----------



## Viviana325

Kamilla850 said:


> Viviana - great collection!


I love yours there are beautiful!


----------



## Zophie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> congrats! I am waiting on mine to arrive sometime this Fall. How is the fit through the toe area and overall? How high is the heel?


 

The toe area sort of squeezes your toes together.  I had to buy a size up from normal.  I'm normally a 35.5, sometimes a 35, and I had to buy a 36.  Other CLs I have I can wear my normal size, but these just squeeze the toes too much.  I think the heel is 4.5 inches but about an inch of that is platform inside the shoe.  I haven't worn them anywhere but around the house yet so I'm not sure how comfy they are going to be but I'll suffer if I have to.


----------



## lawchick

Love those booties Zophie.  So you went a half size up from your normal US size?  If I'm an 8.5 US what would you recomend?


----------



## legaldiva

*Viviana*--what is the style name of each?  My favorites are the red eel decolletes ... gorgeous!!!


----------



## babypie

Kamilla850 said:


> My new Mad Mary Suede Studded Mary Janes. I am so in love with these, they are a similar style to the Rolando but I am still on the fence about the ankle strap, I feel that it cuts the line of my leg in a bad place - please share your thoughts, I have included a pic without the strap.


 
You are rocking these!  I love them, they look flattering to me.


----------



## delightful

Viviana325 said:


> View attachment 239137
> 
> 
> View attachment 239138
> 
> 
> View attachment 239139
> 
> 
> View attachment 239141
> 
> 
> View attachment 239142
> 
> 
> The activa looks great. I love the shoes.


----------



## Viviana325

legaldiva said:


> *Viviana*--what is the style name of each?  My favorites are the red eel decolletes ... gorgeous!!!



Hi, legalD. I wish I knew, I don't keep track of names (i am going as of now)...Actually I learned that they name the shoes  every since I came across this site....I have learned so much...I have a guy in Saks that I know for years and knows my style and taste;when he gets shipment in he calls me to let me know what's in, it's easier because I am a size 8 and usually those sell faster....


----------



## Luva Pug

Crystal_eyes said:


> Black leather, I don't know the name.


 
I want i want!


----------



## thinkPINK

*Kamilla850* love those shoes!! Gorgeous.


----------



## mcb100

*They're so beautiful. I love everybody's CL's.*


----------



## Zophie

lawchick said:


> Love those booties Zophie. So you went a half size up from your normal US size? If I'm an 8.5 US what would you recomend?


 

I went 1/2 size up from my usual size, but I also have very narrow feet.  I think the SA said she wears normally an 8 and took a 9 or 9.5 in these booties.  I'd say try them on if you have the option or maybe order two sizes and send back the one that doesn't work.


----------



## legaldiva

*Viviana*--you're so lucky!  I love SA stories like yours!


----------



## legaldiva

*Crystal_eyes*: are those decolletes?  Gorgeous!


----------



## bissouxbissoux

i think *crystal_eyes* they are pigalles.

but i may have them confused with the decolletes...


----------



## OrangeCounty

They are the decolletes. I have them, they are fantastic!


----------



## smallpaperbird

Viviana325 said:


> View attachment 239131
> 
> 
> View attachment 239132
> 
> 
> View attachment 239133
> 
> 
> View attachment 239134
> 
> 
> View attachment 239135


 
holy smokes.  

(awesome.)


----------



## applejacks

wow! all these pictures were a treat. beautiful shoes everyone! 

i have a quick question. for those of you that have patent very prives, did you stick with your regular very prive size or did you size up a half size? tia.


----------



## LavenderIce

Applejacks, I didn't have to size up for my VP.


----------



## lawchick

Here is my little family. Miss Marples, Iowa Zeppa 100 and Decolette Zeppa. 
I am loving your pictures. I drool over them just about every day!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> My new Mad Mary Suede Studded Mary Janes. I am so in love with these, they are a similar style to the Rolando but I am still on the fence about the ankle strap, I feel that it cuts the line of my leg in a bad place - please share your thoughts, I have included a pic without the strap.


Kamilla!!!!!!!!
Im drooling here!!!  Im in loveee with these!


----------



## ms piggy

lawchick said:


> Here is my little family. Miss Marples, Iowa Zeppa 100 and Decolette Zeppa.
> I am loving your pictures. I drool over them just about every day!



Love them all! Miss Marples are the most comfy, wish I've grabbed them when they had my size. Are the Iowa and Decolette comfy?


----------



## JellyBean

Wow, Kamilla850, those Mad Mary Suede Studded Mary Janes ( such a great name!) look great, and i actually really like the look of the shoes with the ankle strap!


----------



## lawchick

ms piggy said:


> Love them all! Miss Marples are the most comfy, wish I've grabbed them when they had my size. Are the Iowa and Decolette comfy?


 
Honestly?  NO!  Miss Marples are the only comfy pair of the three.  

To be fair, the only reason the Iowas are uncomfortable for me is because I ordered them half a size too small.  It's a long story but the bottom line is I was stuck with them.  I had them stretched and that helped a little but patent doesn't stretch much.  They start out very comfortable but by late afternoon they hurt because they are too tight.  I'm fairly sure if I had the correct size they would be very comfortable.  

The Decolettes hurt because the heel is so darned high and the toe box is small.  All things considered, they must be designed pretty well because I was able to go out dancing in them.  By 3 or 3:30 my feet were killing me though!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lawchick, I envy you and your Miss Marples!  They would have been my first CL pair, but my true size 37.5 ended up being too big for me.  It was a hassle to get them so instead of exchanging them I ended up returning them.  Alas, I now have many other pairs to console me.

In addition to having your Iowas stretched, if you have those shoe stretchers keep them in the shoes for eight hours.  I bought a set from Target that I kept in my patent Gucci platforms and another pair of boots and they did widen them.  Also, perhaps you can put some Dr. Scholls liners or something to cushion your shoes.  No need to suffer so much for beautiful shoes!


----------



## lawchick

^^^Thanks for the tip.  I'm going to Target today and I'll look for the shoe stretchers you mention.


----------



## LavenderIce

My only concern with the stretchers are they might be too big for CLs narrow toe box.  They didn't fit all the way in the guccis.  Heed with caution.


----------



## applejacks

LavenderIce said:


> Applejacks, I didn't have to size up for my VP.


 
Thank you!


----------



## legaldiva

*Lawchick*--love your collection.  I had the Miss Marples in camel linen, and sold them.  I'm still kicking myself, especially seeing your gorgeous pair!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Ugh, you guys are killing me!  I'm a grad student and I'm trying my best to get a pair of these.  The only ones I can find that I can actually afford are wedges and I want to be able to see those freakin red soles if I'm gonna buy them, you hear me?  Absolutely love the pictures!  drooling now...oh yeah and ebay just makes me mad!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

BlkLadyLaw said:


> The Glitter Prives in Silver arrived today from my pre-order on Bergdorf.com!!!!!!  I love em, they are too fabulous!!!!!!!!  Glitter does not come off much at all after trying to rub it off intentionally.  Comfy fit, similar to Foxtrot fit in my opinion.


The glitter shoes are great.  Every time I see them I am drawn to them.  What size would you suggest on these.  And for someone who has never bought a pair.  I usually wear a 6.5 (in regular shoes- like nine west or so)


----------



## LavenderIce

Jessica--the best bet for any CL shoe is to try them on as sizing is very inconsistent.  Hoever, I have found the numero prive style to be pretty true to size.


----------



## legaldiva

*jessicaelizabet*--stalk Ebay.  You can never tell when a really special deal with pop up in your size!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Here are some of my CL leopard heels (flats not included) -- ROLANDO (which is Alix pony skin, a darker leopard shade), YOYO ZEPPA ORLATO x 2 (my favorite CL shoe ever, had to get 2 pairs as the leopard print varies from shoe to shoe and so I picked one pair darker and one pair lighter), DICKENSERA slingback......and the rightmost shoe is Lanvin, not CL.  Needless to say I LOVE leopard prints, but ONLY when done right (i.e. to perfection), and so far only CL, Lanvin, and once in a while Dolce & Gabbana truly deliver in that dept.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

jessicaelizabet said:


> The glitter shoes are great. Every time I see them I am drawn to them. What size would you suggest on these. And for someone who has never bought a pair. I usually wear a 6.5 (in regular shoes- like nine west or so)


 

The 42 fit me like a true US size 11 (I wear 11 in Nine West).   I wore them to a wedding this past weekend and got stopped constantly about them.   I danced quite a bit and they were very comfy...though I did slip out of them at the end of the night and into some Burberry slippers that had put in my purse just in case.   These were worth every penny...even if they look like a kids craft project as my boyfriend says.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

legaldiva said:


> *jessicaelizabet*--stalk Ebay. You can never tell when a really special deal with pop up in your size!


 
and Bluefly.com...with a discount code you can get a good deal


----------



## legaldiva

foxy--gorgeous collection!  I have the leopard ponyhair helmuts, and people just go crazy for them.

I was at the courthouse once, getting off an elevator, and this guy was across the hall.  I saw him look at my shoes, and he said: "DAMN."  It was so funny.


----------



## esteelo1

my little collection...my most recent purchase is my silver glitter


----------



## Kamilla850

Foxy - wow!!  I love all your leopard shoes, and all your pairs are the most perfect print.  When and where did you get the leopard rolando?  I pre-ordered those on saks.com a few weeks ago but haven't received them yet, I totally love them.  Congrats!  BTW - did you end up getting the tobacco linen gabine?

estee - love your collection - especially the python VP!


----------



## Kamilla850

Foxy - I have to add on more designer to your list of 'perfect leopard prints', Pierre Hardy did a wedge 2 or 3 seasons ago in a leopard brushed suede (?) that is absolutely perfect!


----------



## pwecious_323

omg..i love all ur shoes..beautiful! and nice collection!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Foxy--your leopard print collection is gorgeous!

Estee--love your collection.


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> Here are some of my CL leopard heels (flats not included) -- ROLANDO (which is Alix pony skin, a darker leopard shade), YOYO ZEPPA ORLATO x 2 (my favorite CL shoe ever, had to get 2 pairs as the leopard print varies from shoe to shoe and so I picked one pair darker and one pair lighter), DICKENSERA slingback......and the rightmost shoe is Lanvin, not CL.  Needless to say I LOVE leopard prints, but ONLY when done right (i.e. to perfection), and so far only CL, Lanvin, and once in a while Dolce & Gabbana truly deliver in that dept.



 I'm .  So glad you finally posted the leopard family. hehe


----------



## foxycleopatra

Here is the NUDE/Camel/skin-tone/Neutral colors shoe family (I can never get enough of skin-tone, neutral basics....and CL has several skin-toned shades which are truly second to none).


----------



## foxycleopatra

A few more shots.....


----------



## foxycleopatra

Kamilla850 said:


> Foxy - I have to add on more designer to your list of 'perfect leopard prints', Pierre Hardy did a wedge 2 or 3 seasons ago in a leopard brushed suede (?) that is absolutely perfect!


 
Thank you for reminding me!  I cannot believe I left that one out -- Pierre Hardy's leopard print is definitely on the list of most PERFECT leopard prints ever done.  Here they are, alongside the CL L'Evidence Orlato leopard wedge flat and two other PH styles that I love to death:


----------



## pwecious_323

FOXYCLEO: I have a question after look at ur nude CL's. Do u like the slingbacks or the covered heels better? I know some people have problems with slingbacks, but I dont'....but what's ur experience like? how's the fit and how's the comfort?? thx


----------



## Butterfly*

Damn, Foxy!

What a dazzling collection of leopards & nudes you have! 

Thanks for posting... Just lookin at your photos put a huge grin on my face. (like little girl in a candy store)


---

I just received my first pair of leopard print pumps today! (Leopard Rolando) Another one I can cross off my wish list! I'm so excited.


----------



## Butterfly*

Estee, Love you cellection as well!


----------



## LavenderIce

Damn Foxy!  I love your nudes and neutrals!  I am still waiting for my pre-ordered nude numero prive to round out my nude collection to three pairs.


----------



## legaldiva

^^ When you get them, post your collection, too!


----------



## legaldiva

*Esteelo1* & *Foxy*--thanks for posting your collections!  Those are my favorite posts second only to the pics of CLs with outfits!


----------



## babypie

Foxy, I love those nudes!


----------



## Shopmoni

This is off topic but I wear a US 9.5 and I was wondering if should I go up a size when buying CL?


----------



## Kamilla850

foxycleopatra said:


> Thank you for reminding me! I cannot believe I left that one out -- Pierre Hardy's leopard print is definitely on the list of most PERFECT leopard prints ever done. Here they are, alongside the CL L'Evidence Orlato leopard wedge flat and two other PH styles that I love to death:


 
Foxy - this is too weird.  I have the same 3 pairs of Pierre Hardy shoes that you have!  The leopard wedge, the silver x-mas ball wedge and the bronze heels.  SPOOKY!  We clearly have similar tastes in shoes!  And I won't try to identify the CL shoes that we share.  I am suprised that we have not bumped into each other on the streets of NY wearing the same shoes!


----------



## legaldiva

*Shopmoni*--probably.  What style are you looking at?  Each is a little different ... sizing can be very erratic.


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> *Esteelo1* & *Foxy*--thanks for posting your collections! Those are my favorite posts second only to the pics of CLs with outfits!


 
Where are the pics of CLs with outfits?


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Wow...foxy...your collection has me speechless....after looking at all your nudes I finally made up mi mind on buying a pair, unfortunately it looks like I'm gonna have a hard time finding one though, I haven't seen any online lately. Amazing collection!!!


----------



## TarasBags

I love Louboutins!ashley, louboutins


----------



## ShoeLover

It depends on what style you want. In louboutin I wear from 35.5 to 38.5. If you tell us the style you're interested in, we could give you more info.


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ That's nuts!
----

I have a huge dilemma.. I just received a few ROLANDOS that are my regular size and some a 1/2 size up.

1. The regulars sizes fit perfectly, though the rim along the toe-box digs into my toe-knuckes (?) (which hurts with every step).

2. The 1/2 size ups, are too large and the heels slip off (even with heel liners)..


* Q:* Will the rim along the toe-box stretch at all? 

(If your still confused, I'm referring to the toe-cleavage area. Since these pumps are a bit low cut, the rim slightly digs into my toes. If the the rim was a bit looser, I'd be good to go since the actual toe-box fits just fine.) 

(BTW: I'm referring to a satin, leather & a pony hair)

Any advice is appreciated, TY!


----------



## Kamilla850

My recent additions, leopard rolandos - I think that the leopard print is very dark, I would really prefer it to be lighter.  Perhaps I will have a different opinion in the fall - I am still in a summer state of mind.  

And a pair of black suede studded pumps which only add to my dilemma with the mad mary situation.  I am not completely in love with them, and I am agreeing with everyone that I should keep the ivory patent.


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - I think you should stick with #1 - you can always get the toe box stretched.  Post pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> My recent additions, leopard rolandos - I think that the leopard print is very dark, I would really prefer it to be lighter. Perhaps I will have a different opinion in the fall - I am still in a summer state of mind.
> 
> And a pair of black suede studded pumps which only add to my dilemma with the mad mary situation. I am not completely in love with them, and I am agreeing with everyone that I should keep the ivory patent.


 
Not to add to your dilemma, but I saw the Mad version of your Mad Mary which instead of the Mary Jane strap has an ankle strap.  Not sure how you feel about ankle straps, but for myself, I cannot pull it off.  My legs are too short.  I think I like the Mad version over the ones you have pictured above because it looks simpler, however probably similar to what you already have.


----------



## Butterfly*

*Kamilla* - I hope you do hold a different opinion on the leopards as winter rolls around. They are just fabulous. This is actually my favorite leopard print (I'm sure you girls will differ). Something about it's simplicity... only two tones and the dark on dark..


----------



## Butterfly*

LavenderIce said:


> Where are the pics of CLs with outfits?


We'd love to see your CLs with outfits, everyone!!


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> A few more shots.....



HOLY **** FOXY! LMAO  AMAZING!!! What size are you?  If you ever want to give up a pair....

Next time in the city, can I come over and cuddle with your shoes?


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> My recent additions, leopard rolandos - I think that the leopard print is very dark, I would really prefer it to be lighter.  Perhaps I will have a different opinion in the fall - I am still in a summer state of mind.
> 
> And a pair of black suede studded pumps which only add to my dilemma with the mad mary situation.  I am not completely in love with them, and I am agreeing with everyone that I should keep the ivory patent.



Love them both!  I agree with Butterfly, I think your opinion will change on them once it starts getting cooler.  Also, I think you should keep these pumps and then return the gray suede Mad Marys and keep the ivory patent pair.   I know for sure now I'm going to keep the ivory patent when they come in.   You are a terrible influence on me too. hahahaha

I was doing so good not logging into TPF and I had to come check out the Glass Slipper threads. lmao


----------



## ashakes

ShoeLover said:


> It depends on what style you want. In louboutin I wear from 35.5 to 38.5. If you tell us the style you're interested in, we could give you more info.



Yeah I just read this too...are you serious? I thought maybe it was a typo!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Thanks guys, you're all awesome!


----------



## OrangeCounty

foxy - gorgeous collection! Where did you manage to score those camel patent decolletes? I have been searching for them for a year w/ no luck.

Omg Kamilla - Those Rolandos are AMAZING!!!! They are so hot on you! Congrats. Keep them for fall!


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> HOLY **** FOXY! LMAO AMAZING!!! What size are you? If you ever want to give up a pair....
> 
> Next time in the city, can I come over and cuddle with your shoes?


lol Ashakes....we think alike!!!
I drool every time I open this thread!!!  
Great CL's everyone!!!  I want them all!!!


----------



## esteelo1

Thanks ladies!!! I'm posting my CL's with my favorite outfits...maybe throw-in a few bags to go with it....I can hear it now...the "Girls just wanna have fun" song coming on as I think of my shoe montage...


----------



## ledaatomica

Alta Ariella black suede boots


----------



## JRed

ledaatomica, they are sooo nice on.  congrats!

kamilla, i just love the leopard rolandos.  too bad it's getting warm where i am!

foxy, beautiful collection!!!


----------



## hsl521

ledaatomica said:


> Alta Ariella black suede boots



those are gorgeous!!


----------



## purplekicks

Maybe this doesn't count, but here is Louboutin wearing his Louboutins.


----------



## angelie

^
lol


----------



## blackbird

purplekicks said:


> Maybe this doesn't count, but here is Louboutin wearing his Louboutins.



Proof that they don't just fit narrow women's feet?


----------



## Laurie909

I love Hayden's CLs, but it's a little too much toe cleavage for my own personal taste.


----------



## LavenderIce

blackbird said:


> Proof that they don't just fit narrow women's feet?


 
Or that he's got little man feet?


----------



## Glynis

purplekicks said:


> Maybe this doesn't count, but here is Louboutin wearing his Louboutins.


 
I'm glad they don't use that picture for general advertising, it really puts me off the shoes


----------



## Lainey

Kamilla~  these are TDF!


----------



## Kamilla850

Hayden is so pretty.  I hope that girls stays on the right track and does not become a typical young Hollywood star a la Lohan.  
I can't see the pic of Mr. Louboutin, where can I find it?  Can someone please post a link.  
Leda - those boots are so hot on you!  Good score.
Lainey - thanks!  I haven't worn them yet but I take them out of the box every few days and walk around the house in them.  I saw these shoes on NAP but in ivory leather - not python.


----------



## blackbird

LavenderIce said:


> Or that he's got little man feet?



"dainty" feet


----------



## mimi23

Lainey said:


> Kamilla~ these are TDF!


 
*Wow! may I ask how much it retailed for?*


----------



## Kamilla850

Mimi - they are $1,050.


----------



## Butterfly*

*ledaatomica* - Congrats on your boots! 

---

Yikes...I'd rather not see Mr. L sporting his own designs. Though, if he's gonna sport one of his master pieces, those would be my pick, as well!  (Grrr, I can't makes those heels work; that chunky heel makes me look like I'm walking on stilts )

----
Here are some photos: 

1. I took a close up of the Kubriks, so you could all see the intricate beading. If anyone is on the fence with his sequined designs, they're sewn on _tight_ and very secure.

2. No Prive Specchio Blue Karey


----------



## Butterfly*

1. Leopard Rolando (reg size)

2. Bronze Rolando (1/2 size up)

(I ended up returning the Satin rolando because I've decided to get patent instead. Also, with the sizing, I have both my regular size _*&*_ a 1/2 size up in the rolandos?!)


----------



## angelie

omg ur shoes are so gorgeous


----------



## bebexirene

my very first pair of louboutins. i purchased them from nordstrom in garden state plaza for only $320! =] i had intended to get a different style, but the sa told me that they didn't have my size in the style that i wanted and would go find something else in my size. she ended up bringing this pair out and told me that they were on sale and was the very last pair left =D


----------



## LavenderIce

bebexirene said:


> my very first pair of louboutins. i purchased them from nordstrom in garden state plaza for only $320! =] i had intended to get a different style, but the sa told me that they didn't have my size in the style that i wanted and would go find something else in my size. she ended up bringing this pair out and told me that they were on sale and was the very last pair left =D


 
Congrats on your first pair and for getting a deal on them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Butterfly* said:


> 1. Leopard Rolando (reg size)
> 
> 2. Bronze Rolando (1/2 size up)
> 
> (I ended up returning the Satin rolando because I've decided to get patent instead. Also, with the sizing, I have both my regular size _*&*_ a 1/2 size up in the rolandos?!)


 
Interesting.  Maybe it's the material?  BTW, the Kubrick's and No. Prive look good.


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - congrats on your new additions.  They are all beautiful, I especially love the Kubriks, they look little diamonds on your feet.  Wear them well.  

Bebe - congrats, you got a great deal on a classic style.


----------



## ledaatomica

butterfly* those kubricks are beautiful! so striking. congrats on the other purchases as well!


----------



## legaldiva

*bebe*--are those black suede or satin?  Gorgeous!  It's even sweeter because of the great deal you got!


----------



## legaldiva

LavenderIce said:


> Where are the pics of CLs with outfits?


 
I don't know ... can we start a pinned thread for people to post them?  Maybe not just for CLs, but a "show off your shoes/outfit" thread.

???


----------



## bebexirene

thanks guys!  *legaldiva*, it says black crepe on the box =]


----------



## katesnight

wow!!!Love them all!


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> I don't know ... can we start a pinned thread for people to post them? Maybe not just for CLs, but a "show off your shoes/outfit" thread.
> 
> ???


 
That's a good idea.  I would love to see a thread like that.


----------



## chanelvgirl

ledaatomica said:


> Alta Ariella black suede boots


 
*These boots are so hot!!! They look so good on you. Is the style still available and where did you get them? *


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks chanelvgirl! I bought these earlier this month from bergdorf goodman. My SA there is Richard in case you would like to give them a call.


----------



## JellyBean

Wow, beautiful boots!


----------



## poshchick

Does anyone have the Silver 'Pigalles' (I think they are called that - pointy toe and silver patent) on? I am thinking of buying a pair but don't live anywhere near somewhere I can try them on first!

Thanks


----------



## ashakes

^^^I have them.  Did you need sizing help?


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla, what are you doing in here?  Posting more of your fab buys and making us all jealous? lol


----------



## Kamilla850

No, just browsing.  I need some eye candy tonight.  My trip to CL today wasn't enough for the day.


----------



## ashakes

^^^lol is it ever?

I tried on a few of my pairs with red polka dot PJS...THEY LOOKED HOT!  I wonder if Jen, legaldiva, wants me to post pics of that in the outfit/shoe thread? LMAO


----------



## poshchick

Hi ashakes, 

If you could post a pic that would be great! 

Also, with the sizing, I am a UK 4 most of the time however sometimes I find a 5 better for comfort.. what should I go for with the CL's? 

Thanks!


----------



## ashakes

I'm not sure if I'm a true 39.5/40 in Louboutin to be honest, but I got a 39.5 in them and they fit me very nicely.

I lived in London for nearly 2 years, but umm a UK 4 is a EU 37 correct? LOL

Is that what size you are in Louboutins, a 37 or a 38?  Most people size down a 1/2 size or get their "true size" in Louboutin.  If I'm really a 40, then I went down 1/2 size, but I sometimes think I'm a 39.5 truly. Confused yet? 

Wait for others to chime in, but I would say go down 1/2 size from your Louboutin size more than likely.

K, really quick pics attached.


----------



## poshchick

Thanks, they look great! 

Yes, a UK4 is an EU 37. So sometimes I am a 37 or 38 un UK shoes. I don't know what size I am in Louboutins as I have never had a pair, the silver will be my first! 


Thanks for all your help


----------



## ashakes

Yes they are very pretty. hehe

I'm assuming you will have to resort to Ebay as these are very hard to find. I had to pay way over retail for mine, which I swore I would never ever do.  I would suggest going to the store first to figure out what your true size is in CL and then take the plunge and buy the silver.  I would hate for you to get them and then they are too tight or too big.


----------



## babypie

ashakes said:


> I'm not sure if I'm a true 39.5/40 in Louboutin to be honest, but I got a 39.5 in them and they fit me very nicely.
> 
> I lived in London for nearly 2 years, but umm a UK 4 is a EU 37 correct? LOL
> 
> Is that what size you are in Louboutins, a 37 or a 38? Most people size down a 1/2 size or get their "true size" in Louboutin. If I'm really a 40, then I went down 1/2 size, but I sometimes think I'm a 39.5 truly. Confused yet?
> 
> Wait for others to chime in, but I would say go down 1/2 size from your Louboutin size more than likely.
> 
> K, really quick pics attached.


 
Look good!  I say we start a "Get Ashake's camera fixed fund" - I wanna see your collection!


----------



## ashakes

^^^lol clearly it's not about the funds, it's about me being lazy to send it into Sony. 

Looking back on the infamous incident, I should have just taken my friend's offer (the one who broke it) for a new one.  Kind of too late now.


----------



## babypie

CL Decollete in black patent


----------



## LavenderIce

Woo hoo babypie!


----------



## blackbird

babypie said:


> CL Decollete in black patent


----------



## legaldiva

*Ashakes*--I have no doubt even polka dot pjs are sexy with a pair of CLs on your feet!!!  Fix the cam!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Yes! We desperately need a thread for us to share our lovely heels & outfits! *perhaps I'll start one*


----------



## babypie

Butterfly* said:


> Yes! We desperately need a thread for us to share our lovely heels & outfits! *perhaps I'll start one*


 
Please do!  Hopefully the mods will make it a sticky?


----------



## legaldiva

Good question--I just saw the new thread.


----------



## Kamilla850

Ohh Babypie, I love the decollete, it is such a perfect shoe.  Looks hot on you!  
Ashakes - those silver pigalles are smoking!


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ I completely missed those pics! 

*just saw them* ...Yes, You can't a sexier silver heel than those pigalles, Ashakes!


----------



## ashakes

legaldiva said:


> *Ashakes*--I have no doubt even polka dot pjs are sexy with a pair of CLs on your feet!!!  Fix the cam!!



LOL.  You get a little glimpse of the red polka dot PJs in the above pics. hahahahaha

Thanks *kamilla* and *buttefly*!

*babypie* those decolletes look HOT on you!


----------



## rebeoliva

Butterfly* said:


> 1. Leopard Rolando (reg size)
> 
> 2. Bronze Rolando (1/2 size up)
> 
> (I ended up returning the Satin rolando because I've decided to get patent instead. Also, with the sizing, I have both my regular size _*&*_ a 1/2 size up in the rolandos?!)


 
i love ur shoes butterfly!!! i want them bronze rolandos!! please post pics wearing them too


----------



## ashakes

^^^saks has a couple pairs of the bronze rolandos showing again so perhaps one is your size

lucky for my wallet it wasn't LOL

butterfly, I just now saw those pics of the shoes you got recently, LOVE them all!


----------



## angelie

just got these from my mom for my b-day


----------



## LavenderIce

Love the color Angelie and happy birthday!


----------



## Barbiedoll

Angelie your CL is hot reminds me of your magenta's..... Happy Birthday


----------



## angelie

thanks girls


----------



## shay86

I knew I should have never looked at this thread 

I just bought my first pairs of pumps (not CL's )

and Im hooked  Ive been wearing them everywhere 

now I want a pair of CL's soooooo badly they are just sooo gorgeous


----------



## DiorKiss

Christian Louboutins rock! I will definitely need a pair in the future.


----------



## yellowybananna

goiingnuts said:


> got these last summer. they are so pretty that i haven't wore them yet. i'm so scared of ruining the sexy red soles.


 
wow.. those are just so adorable!


----------



## Cherry44

Amazing shoes BAGS4me! I love them, esp the boots! I adore them! Can you tell me the price of the boots? Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

My python Simple Pumps I've wanted a pair for the last six months and now I finally found them. They're my first pair of Simple Pumps.


----------



## legaldiva

*lavenderice*--love the python.  Hot.


----------



## babypie

love those lavenderice


----------



## DiorKiss

Eeek, I SO adore those red soles


----------



## Kamilla850

LavenderIce - Congrats, those are hot!  By far my favorite simple pump style.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks ladies!  I can't believe how much I am amazed by this shoe.


----------



## karo

foxycleopatra said:


> Here is the NUDE/Camel/skin-tone/Neutral colors shoe family (I can never get enough of skin-tone, neutral basics....and CL has several skin-toned shades which are truly second to none).


What a stunning collection! I really love the neutral color like these.
Love every single shoe


----------



## karo

Zophie said:


> I just got these Louboutin booties yesterday.


Woooow Love them.


----------



## karo

Kamilla850 said:


> Poch - the activas are a size 7. Here is my new purchase, the Jaws very prive in white python, they are so beautiful.


These are the most beautiful shoes ever! Love them. Really gorgeous.


----------



## shoegal11

foxycleopatra said:


> A few more shots.....


 

FOXY

GREAT COLLECTION!!!!
Might  I ask .. where did you get your cork Gabines from???? Thanks!!!


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> My python Simple Pumps I've wanted a pair for the last six months and now I finally found them. They're my first pair of Simple Pumps.



These are gorgeous!  them!!!

Angelie, I love your shoes too.


----------



## angelie

thanks asha


----------



## gemruby41

LavenderIce said:


> My python Simple Pumps I've wanted a pair for the last six months and now I finally found them. They're my first pair of Simple Pumps.


Those are gorgeous!! Nice choice.


----------



## foxycleopatra

shoegal11 said:


> FOXY
> 
> GREAT COLLECTION!!!!
> Might I ask .. where did you get your cork Gabines from???? Thanks!!!


 
Thank you; the cork w/ gold peep-toe "Gabine" (the Nicole Richie shoe) is from ebay -- that's a pretty exclusive style and one of my favorites (actually quite comfortable compared to other CL styles of similar height).


----------



## listrikmu

LavenderIce said:


> My python Simple Pumps I've wanted a pair for the last six months and now I finally found them. They're my first pair of Simple Pumps.


 
*LavenderIce* these Simple pumps are gorgeous! Cld we get some actions shots perhaps? I'm looking to get my 1st pair of CLs soon and am considering the Simple style.  They don't look as high as the Prives? May I ask how high they are, pls?

To all the ladies...your CL collections are tdf!


----------



## Vickoula

WHOAAAAA!!Love them all!


----------



## Butterfly*

Happy Belated Birthday, *Angelie*! 
Don't you just _love_ that color?! (I have that color in rolandos and just want to eat them up b/c they're so yummy!) We'd love to see modeling pics!

----

Love your pythons, *Lavender*!


----------



## LavenderIce

listrikmu said:


> *LavenderIce* these Simple pumps are gorgeous! Cld we get some actions shots perhaps? I'm looking to get my 1st pair of CLs soon and am considering the Simple style. They don't look as high as the Prives? May I ask how high they are, pls?
> 
> To all the ladies...your CL collections are tdf!


 
Thanks!  You'll get action hots when I get a chance to wear them out.  They are not as high as the Very Prives.  I believe the Simple Pumps have a 3 inch heel and the Very Prives are 4 inch with a platform.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!! 
I really need to get to taking pics of mine....I've bought a couple more pairs....soon girls, really soon.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

So I just ran to my room and took these...lol... 

Eel Skin Decollete's (Smoke color)

Patent leather Clichy's w/ silver heels (love these!!)

Don't remember....(I bought these in Vegas, and my bags were so stuffed I had to leave the box, and I FORGOT to write the name down...help...)


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Just for kicks...When i took this I was thinking of TPF


----------



## babypie

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Just for kicks...When i took this I was thinking of TPF


 
looking good!  You should post this in our outfit thread ...we kinda forgot about that thread after the excitement of starting it ush:


----------



## angelie

THanks Butterfly! I will post modeling pics tomorrow
Did u ever post pics of ur Rolando's???


----------



## LavenderIce

PurseEnthursiast great colleciton!  Your outfit with the Som1 is a knockout!


----------



## Kamilla850

Purse - love them all!  You look great in that photo!


----------



## babypie

babypie said:


> looking good! You should post this in our outfit thread ...we kinda forgot about that thread after the excitement of starting it ush:


 
:shame: oops it would help if I posted the actual link! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/post-pics-of-your-glass-slippers-w-outfits-182131.html


----------



## Viviana325

angelie said:


> View attachment 256224
> 
> 
> 
> just got these from my mom for my b-day



I have been looking for a pink pair of Cl. Where did you find yours? If you don't mind the question... I love that color....


----------



## angelie

my mom got mine from holt renfrew in vancouver. I know barneys had that color too but i'm not sure if they still have it actually there is another store that has this color too. I'm gonna pm u k


----------



## angelie

The rest of my CL collection. Small but i still love it


----------



## angelie

last pair my blk ankle boot. Total waste of money cuz CL didn't put any cushioning in the insole. I wore them once they killed so i put half and insole in and they became to tight. SO these just stay in their box.


----------



## ashakes

I love them all!  I especially love the emerald colored espadrilles!


----------



## angelie

thnks asha


----------



## Kamilla850

Angelie - awesome collection!  Love those hot pink patent wedges, they are adorable.


----------



## angelie

Thanks girl


----------



## Viviana325

angelie said:


> last pair my blk ankle boot. Total waste of money cuz CL didn't put any cushioning in the insole. I wore them once they killed so i put half and insole in and they became to tight. SO these just stay in their box.
> View attachment 262609



Love then Angie, there beautiful!


----------



## ledaatomica

angelie, I love all of your CLs! each one of them is so cute and such a lovely variety of colours.


----------



## angelie

thanks girls ur so sweet


----------



## LavenderIce

Cute shoes Angelie!  My favorite is the bubble gum pink materna.


----------



## angelie

thanks those are my fave too.


----------



## irinaL

My first pair of Louboutins. I was very suprised that they are really comfortable even with such a high heel.


----------



## blackbird

^ Those are amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Beautiful IrinaL!


----------



## irinaL

Thank you so much for compliments! it's my first pair (and I hope not the last ) I wore them all night, and wasn't tired a bit, which really surprised me. My feet are pretty broad so it's hard to find anything comfortable and beautiful at the same time. I am so thrilled I bought this pair. it was soooo worth it.


----------



## pwecious_323

did u size up or get ur regular size??? lovely shoes..i'm still deciding on my first one..these CLs are not a cheap purchase..so i'll have to be very careful! hee hee...congrats!


----------



## guccidiva

irinaL, these are just adorable! I don't like a lot of CL shoes posted here but these are worth it!!!


----------



## Mellz

WoW!!!I love them all!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Irina - congrats!  I love the Python Jaws, so beautiful and practical at the same time.


----------



## gemruby41

Those are beautiful shoes


----------



## gemruby41

PurseEnthusiast said:


> So I just ran to my room and took these...lol...
> 
> Eel Skin Decollete's (Smoke color)
> 
> Patent leather Clichy's w/ silver heels (love these!!)
> 
> Don't remember....(I bought these in Vegas, and my bags were so stuffed I had to leave the box, and I FORGOT to write the name down...help...)


I love the first shoe.  It is gorgeous!


----------



## Viviana325

irinaL said:


> My first pair of Louboutins. I was very suprised that they are really comfortable even with such a high heel.



Great choice for your first pair.. I love the phynon...Congrats!!


----------



## irinaL

pwecious_323, I am 38 1/2 and I got them in the same size. They were so perfect on my feet, so I just had to get them.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Thanks gemruby41...those have been quite a hit on TPF...I feel lucky to have them!!


----------



## ledaatomica

I just got these today in the mail. I know they are a classic and there have been many posted on this thread but I just had to share mine. They are so lovely IRL so much better than all the pictures. I have never have liked pointed toe shoes and dont own any but these are exceptional.. the must have for any CL lover IMO. If I can ever find any more of these in other colours god help me I will be broke! Thanks ladies here on TPF for helping me find them and also with the size suggestions. They fit perfectly! 

CL Helmuts in black leather ( please excuse the bruised feet, my workout routine sometimes gets rough on my body )


----------



## Viviana325

^wow, there beautiful on you. Congrats!.


----------



## Edrine

piaffe said:


> BlkLadyLaw, I am also a big size - 42 in the Louboutin simple pumps, but 41 in Manolo orsays and campari (42 if a true closed-toe pump).
> 
> Can you tell me what size you are in either Manolos, or, say Nine West? I consider myself a "true" 11B, and unfortunately, I find that Louboutin's 41s are universally too small (there is one exception - I have the pointy toe black patent pump with the needle point toe in a 41...but no other 41 style comes close to fitting!).
> 
> I am too afraid to order on-line, because I'm worried they won't fit.
> 
> Also, do you find 42s on line anywhere? Advice appreciated!!


 

*neimanmarcus.com and bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## Edrine

ScarletHarlot said:


> Just got these Rolandes in the mail yesterday:


 
they are gorgeous!!!are they true to size?


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Gold Fox trots just arrived today from one of the CL boutique's in NYC in hard to find size 42!!!! These are so me!


 

omg tdf! i'm having a hard time finding size 42 CL's here in san francisco..best bet is online.


----------



## Edrine

ylime said:


> White patent Pigalle! I  these.  I'm sad that my feet are a little wide for this shoe, but these shoes were too hot to pass up.
> 
> (Watermark is so unattractive, but that can be blamed on the big ioffer fiaso of 2007 )


 

they look great!


----------



## Edrine

they are gorgeous!!i first saw this pair on gwyneth


----------



## TXGAGIRL

ledaatomica said:


> I just got these today in the mail. I know they are a classic and there have been many posted on this thread but I just had to share mine. They are so lovely IRL so much better than all the pictures. I have never have liked pointed toe shoes and dont own any but these are exceptional.. the must have for any CL lover IMO. If I can ever find any more of these in other colours god help me I will be broke! Thanks ladies here on TPF for helping me find them and also with the size suggestions. They fit perfectly!
> 
> CL Helmuts in black leather ( please excuse the bruised feet, my workout routine sometimes gets rough on my body )



Those are amazing...you look great in them!!


----------



## blackbird

^ love them!


----------



## Kamilla850

Leda - CONGRATS!! They look great on you.  I love them.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks ladies you are all so sweet!

*Kamilla* thank you so much for telling us where these were in stock. If it were not for your help and knowledge sharing here I would not have been able to know that I could acquire these at retail price.


----------



## blackbird

Edrine said:


> omg tdf! i'm having a hard time finding size 42 CL's here in san francisco..best bet is online.



Can you try asking a SA at NM or Saks?  I assume that they still get their commission if they have to order it for you.  A friend's friend always has the NM SAs scoping for shoes in his size (even during the NM Last Call).


----------



## LavenderIce

Leda--love your Helmuts!  I am so jealous that they look good on you.  My feet are too wide and the arch too low for them.


----------



## Butterfly*

Gorgeous Helmuts, *ledaatomica*! 
(I'm so jealous of you gals who can wear these type of heels!:shame

----

Here are my Black Patent Decolzeps:
(They fit a bit larger than expected; I'll need insoles/liners for these.)


----------



## Butterfly*

I know that *ashakes *had alreadyposted her Fuxia (Fuschia) Rolandos, but here are some additional pics (with a better camera):


----------



## jessicaelizabet

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My first Louboutins
> 
> The crepe Mouche I ordered on Bergdorfs site last week and the Activa Python Roccias I saw at Saks in Tysons Corner, VA this week and they ordered my big size 42 which arrived today! The Python Roccias are not on any of the department store websites but you can see them on the Christian Louboutin website under the evening shoes section.
> 
> I am waiting on the dotted peep toe also.
> 
> Excuse the 2 week old pedi


Ahhh! How did you manage to get my two fav shoes?!  I have a feeling that I would love your closet if I were to see it based on what I have seen so far in purses and shoes.  I love those shoes and I really need the pythons to go with my new white/python reporter!  Oh my, what a combo that would be!!  And I have been dying for the mouche since the first second I saw it


----------



## jessicaelizabet

efusik said:


> Here's my first pair:


Oh good lord, these are in-freakin-credible.  Why oh why can't I find a pair of CL's that I can afford


----------



## Viviana325

^^^^wow^^^^


----------



## xiannie

angelie said:


> The rest of my CL collection. Small but i still love it
> View attachment 262604
> 
> 
> View attachment 262605
> 
> 
> View attachment 262606
> 
> 
> View attachment 262607
> 
> 
> View attachment 262608



I am new here. but just want to say I love your shoes,would love to see pictures of you wearing them.


----------



## angelie

thanks girl. I'll take pics as soon as i get the chance. maybe in a few days


----------



## gingerfarm

Butterfly* said:


> )


 
So hot!  I NEED these!!!


----------



## blackbird

^ those shoes are hot!


----------



## Butterfly*

^^Thanks, girlies! 

----

*Yay! Photos of the Winter collection in now available on CLs wesite!* 

http://www.christianlouboutin.fr/


----------



## listrikmu

angelie said:


> The rest of my CL collection. Small but i still love it
> View attachment 262604
> 
> 
> View attachment 262605
> 
> 
> View attachment 262606
> 
> 
> View attachment 262607
> 
> 
> View attachment 262608


 
Angelie, I love it how most of your shoes are not sky-high...but gorgeous nontheless! I'm not too big on the 4inch heels...


----------



## angelie

neither am i none of mine go over 3 "


----------



## mimi23

Butterfly! Your shoes are beautiful!!


----------



## richprincess

I love Louboutins. I wish I could afford em'


----------



## delightful

MY MISSION IN LIFE! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT IT COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER


----------



## hsl521

delightful said:


> MY MISSION IN LIFE! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT IT COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER


 
Whoaaa what are those?!!


----------



## ashakes

butterfly, the decollete zeppas w/ the silver platform look hot!


----------



## Viviana325

I go this two pairs of Cl   a couple of didn't post beacuse I am so bad taking pictures   ...There so comfortable . I walked out the store wearing the blue Very Prive. Hope you all like them..


----------



## ashakes

^^^Love them!   I have the no. prive version of the tiger blue print and I'm thinking about getting the tiger red too!


----------



## Viviana325

^^Thanks ASHAKES^^^^^^
they look so pretty, the backgoung leopord, makes them so unique. I couldn't capture the color of the blue, beacuse I am terrible at taking pics. But it's so unique and distintive.. I am in love


----------



## dallas

delightful said:


> MY MISSION IN LIFE! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT IT COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER




*Thud*


----------



## LavenderIce

The first picture is of my top three favorites in my CL collection: The Sevillana in leopard pony hair, The Very Prive in nude patent and The Simple Pump in python. The second picture is of my nudes: Very Prive, Rolande, Numero Prive and Ballerina flat. It is because of these recent purchases that I have to go into semi-retirement from my Louboutin madness. I need to recoup financially from this insanity. I will have to admire all of your fabulous Louboutins instead!


----------



## delightful

delightful said:


> MY MISSION IN LIFE! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT IT COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER



They are definitely CL. Just finding them are impossible.I looked everywhere. Nothing is going to make me give up. I have already decided that these are going to be a early b-day gift to myself. Don't you love them?  I just had to share.


----------



## Butterfly*

Gorgeous, *Viviana* & *Lavender*!! :shame:

----



ashakes said:


> ^^^Love them!  I have the no. prive version of the tiger blue print and I'm thinking about getting the tiger red too!


You sound like me! 

I've been eyeing the red tigers ever since I saw them on CLs site.. well, I finally gave in and purchased them. haha


----------



## Viviana325

LavenderIce said:


> The first picture is of my top three favorites in my CL collection: The Sevillana in leopard pony hair, The Very Prive in nude patent and The Simple Pump in python. The second picture is of my nudes: Very Prive, Rolande, Numero Prive and Ballerina flat. It is because of these recent purchases that I have to go into semi-retirement from my Louboutin madness. I need to recoup financially from this insanity. I will have to admire all of your fabulous Louboutins instead!



Your collection is beautiful and tasteful. I love all the nudes..


----------



## Viviana325

Butterfly* said:


> Gorgeous, *Viviana* & *Lavender*!! :shame:
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> You sound like me!
> 
> I've been eyeing the red tigers ever since I saw them on CLs site.. well, I finally gave in and purchased them. haha



Congrats, show us when you get them..


----------



## Rocky

jessicaelizabet said:


> Oh good lord, these are in-freakin-credible. Why oh why can't I find a pair of CL's that I can afford


 
They really are showstoppers.  I've never gotten so many compliments.


----------



## mychillywilly

duplicate post


----------



## mychillywilly

Viviana325 said:


> I go this two pairs of Cl  a couple of didn't post beacuse I am so bad taking pictures ...There so comfortable . I walked out the store wearing the blue Very Prive. Hope you all like them..


The color of the red No. Prive is stunning.


----------



## angelie

Viviana325 said:


> I go this two pairs of Cl  a couple of didn't post beacuse I am so bad taking pictures ...There so comfortable . I walked out the store wearing the blue Very Prive. Hope you all like them..
> View attachment 269059
> 
> 
> View attachment 269060
> 
> 
> View attachment 269061


 

WOW!!! love 'em


----------



## babypie

*Viviana325*  wow! Those are stunning 

*LanenderIce* I love every single pair of those, you have great taste, all classics


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you ladies and thanks for sharing your pics.  Efusik--I just saw your no. prives and they are indeed showstoppers!    Viviana--Can you see how CLs are addicting?


----------



## Viviana325

Thank you Lavander
               babypie
               angie
               mychylly


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

LavenderIce your collection is beautiful...but I especially love the nudes!!! I'm waiting for my very first pair of Nudes this week...the decolettes. Love your shoes gal!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

nice collection *LavendarIce*


----------



## hsl521

LavenderIce said:


> The first picture is of my top three favorites in my CL collection: The Sevillana in leopard pony hair, The Very Prive in nude patent and The Simple Pump in python. The second picture is of my nudes: Very Prive, Rolande, Numero Prive and Ballerina flat. It is because of these recent purchases that I have to go into semi-retirement from my Louboutin madness. I need to recoup financially from this insanity. I will have to admire all of your fabulous Louboutins instead!


 
beautiful!! Love all of em!!


----------



## hsl521

Viviana325 said:


> I go this two pairs of Cl  a couple of didn't post beacuse I am so bad taking pictures ...There so comfortable . I walked out the store wearing the blue Very Prive. Hope you all like them..
> View attachment 269059
> 
> 
> View attachment 269060
> 
> 
> View attachment 269061


 
TDF!! esp. the red ones!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Viviana - wow love them all!!  That tiger print is growing on me.  Between you and Asha...you guys are tempting me.  Wear them well.

Lavender - I love your nudes, all so pretty.  It looks like you don't wear them though.


----------



## Viviana325

^^We will kamilla, thank you^^


----------



## anufangava

viviana, you Cls are so beautiful.  I really envy all of you who can wear high heels.  I can barely balance on a 2 inches, and looking at all your photos is making me drool.  I really really need to learn how to walk in high heels, so I can finally own a CL.


----------



## legaldiva

WOW.  It's been awhile since I've visited this thread, and you guys have some HOT new CLs!!!!

What's on everyone's wishlist?  I'm looking for black patent decolletes & nude patent numero prives.

I don't seem to like the f/w styles ...


----------



## LavenderIce

PurseEnthusiast said:


> LavenderIce your collection is beautiful...but I especially love the nudes!!! I'm waiting for my very first pair of Nudes this week...the decolettes. Love your shoes gal!!


 
Thank you.  Are you getting the decollettes with a platform or without?  I am  at the thought of a nude decollette.  I wanna see pictures when you get them.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> Lavender - I love your nudes, all so pretty. It looks like you don't wear them though.


 
Thank you.  They only look like that because I tried to hide the scuffs.


----------



## LavenderIce

harlem_cutie said:


> nice collection *LavendarIce*


 
Thanks!


----------



## Kamilla850

Lavender - I love your nude patent collection, I recently fell in love with CL nude patent too and have been trying to snatch up every style I can find in that color.  Your shoes are in pristine condition...that is one of the best qualities about patent leather, it's very easy to get any marks or scuffs buffed out.

I would love to see more collection photos and/or closet shots of everyones CLs.


----------



## JustChar

Wow!  After seeing pics I really want a pair of CLs.  I am eyeing some right now, but they only thing beside the price holding me back is the heel.  I can walk in a 3-4" without any problem, but 5 inches??? Is there a trick to it?


----------



## babypie

JustChar said:


> Wow! After seeing pics I really want a pair of CLs. I am eyeing some right now, but they only thing beside the price holding me back is the heel. I can walk in a 3-4" without any problem, but 5 inches??? Is there a trick to it?


 
The hidden platform in some styles makes the shoe feel much lower than it actually is


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks to the help of some lovely tpf ladies, here are the fuschia rolandos.  Unfortunately they are a bit snug on me so I am hoping to find a larger size, although the current prospect of that seems grim since they are sold out in every Nordstrom.  But I have asked my SA to check the systems daily until they receive a return in my size (which I am sure they will because these are the kind of shoes that you really need to think about keeping because of that bright fuschia color).  But I would still like to share my photos with you.


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> The first picture is of my top three favorites in my CL collection: The Sevillana in leopard pony hair, The Very Prive in nude patent and The Simple Pump in python. The second picture is of my nudes: Very Prive, Rolande, Numero Prive and Ballerina flat. It is because of these recent purchases that I have to go into semi-retirement from my Louboutin madness. I need to recoup financially from this insanity. I will have to admire all of your fabulous Louboutins instead!



 them all Lavender!    I was on the phone with the Nordie's SA when those leopard pony hair actually came in and I had to fight the urge. lol  I'm glad somebody is enjoying them though. They are absolutely beautiful, and of course I love your nudes.


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks to the help of some lovely tpf ladies, here are the fuschia rolandos.  Unfortunately they are a bit snug on me so I am hoping to find a larger size, although the current prospect of that seems grim since they are sold out in every Nordstrom.  But I have asked my SA to check the systems daily until they receive a return in my size (which I am sure they will because these are the kind of shoes that you really need to think about keeping because of that bright fuschia color).  But I would still like to share my photos with you.



Where are your pics?


----------



## Viviana325

anufangava said:


> viviana, you Cls are so beautiful.  I really envy all of you who can wear high heels.  I can barely balance on a 2 inches, and looking at all your photos is making me drool.  I really really need to learn how to walk in high heels, so I can finally own a CL.



Thanks, It's not always easy to wear heels that high almost everyday.. Some days i only do flats beacuse I need a break... but i feel sexiest when i am rocking my  5 inch heels...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

This is not a CL pic post yet but I wanted to report that I just got back from a legal conference in NYC and had a great time.   I was on a tight schedule to shop before heading back to DC on Friday but I managed to hit the CL Boutique on Horatio St. as my top priority 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted to try Jeffreys and the Saks shoe store with its own zip but didn't have time to do it all. I had ordered a pair from the Horatio store before via email and they remembered me and were so wonderful and welcoming. I had a great shopping experience there and I was in size 42 heaven as the manager pulled out all kinds of CLs in my size...a rare experience for me!! Many were just too plain and boring for me and I like my CLs edgy and over-the-top Beyonceish (if no one hasn't already figured that out about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Once he figured out my style he came out with the fringe peep toe or Cha Cha or Para La Cruz (everyone is calling these something different) in green with the black fringe thingy and I fell in love at first sight. I strutted around the store in them and had to take them home.
They did not have them in 42 but they run large and I was able to fit a size 41 to my surprise as I can never fit a size 41 CL. I had been looking for the black in a 42 in this style since I first saw them on BergdorfGoodman.com and no one has had them. I didn't know they came in other colors. The CL website now is showing them in pink. I know the reviews on this shoe have been that most think they are awful but they are just so unique looking and are a perfect fit for my personal style. With a simple black dress these will just take it over the top and that is definitely me. I wore my silver glitters out to a reception at Brasserie? and then to a club called Lotus Thursday night and they were the hit of the evening. Also a TPF member was also a part of the legal conference unbeknownst to me and actually figured out who I was. She came over and asked if I was BlkLadyLaw...she said between the CLs, the Chanel classic flap and being a 6ft attorney she figured it was me. That was just too funny! I had the shoes shipped because my bags were already overpacked (mainly 10 pairs of shoes that I brought for 3 days!) and I saved on sales tax so when they get here I will post...I can't wait!


----------



## keodi

BlkLadyLaw said:


> This is not a CL pic post yet but I wanted to report that I just got back from a legal conference in NYC and had a great time. I was on a tight schedule to shop before heading back to DC on Friday but I managed to hit the CL Boutique on Horatio St. as my top priority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to try Jeffreys and the Saks shoe store with its own zip but didn't have time to do it all. I had ordered a pair from the Horatio store before via email and they remembered me and were so wonderful and welcoming. I had a great shopping experience there and I was in size 42 heaven as the manager pulled out all kinds of CLs in my size...a rare experience for me!! Many were just too plain and boring for me and I like my CLs edgy and over-the-top Beyonceish (if no one hasn't already figured that out about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Once he figured out my style he came out with the fringe peep toe or Cha Cha or Para La Cruz (everyone is calling these something different) in green with the black fringe thingy and I fell in love at first sight. I strutted around the store in them and had to take them home.
> They did not have them in 42 but they run large and I was able to fit a size 41 to my surprise as I can never fit a size 41 CL. I had been looking for the black in a 42 in this style since I first saw them on BergdorfGoodman.com and no one has had them. I didn't know they came in other colors. The CL website now is showing them in pink. I know the reviews on this shoe have been that most think they are awful but they are just so unique looking and are a perfect fit for my personal style. With a simple black dress these will just take it over the top and that is definitely me. I wore my silver glitters out to a reception at Brasserie? and then to a club called Lotus Thursday night and they were the hit of the evening. Also a TPF member was also a part of the legal conference unbeknownst to me and actually figured out who I was. She came over and asked if I was BlkLadyLaw...she said between the CLs, the Chanel classic flap and being a 6ft attorney she figured it was me. That was just too funny! I had the shoes shipped because my bags were already overpacked (mainly 10 pairs of shoes that I brought for 3 days!) and I saved on sales tax so when they get here I will post...I can't wait!


 
congratulations! they sound lovely!


----------



## LavenderIce

ashakes said:


> them all Lavender!  I was on the phone with the Nordie's SA when those leopard pony hair actually came in and I had to fight the urge. lol I'm glad somebody is enjoying them though. They are absolutely beautiful, and of course I love your nudes.


 
Thanks Ashakes.  I have been wanting to add leopard to my collection and was pleasantly surprised when I found them.  I figured leopard styles can be hard to come by, so when you find them in your size you've got to go for them.  I plan on wearing them with a red dress to my cousin's 18th birthday party at the Four Seasons.


----------



## LavenderIce

BLL: you sound like you had a fabulous time in NYC!  Glad you had a wonderful experience at the boutique.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

So my nude decolette's finally came in, which means I broke out my camera and took pics of my new shoes...

fuschia suede rolando
nude decolette
black & gold salopette 120


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

All my CL's are scattered around this forum...but I took them all out for an updated group pic!!! (I now have seven!!!)


----------



## 4LV

Beautiful shoes. Love them


----------



## Viviana325

Congrats. Love you new shoes PURSeENTHUSIAST especially the nude ones..


----------



## dallas

PurseEnthusiast said:


> All my CL's are scattered around this forum...but I took them all out for an updated group pic!!! (I now have seven!!!)




The MAGNIFICENT seven!


----------



## gemruby41

Great collection!


----------



## Kamilla850

Blkladylaw - Congrats, sounds like you had a wonderful experience at the CL boutique.  I love the Horatio St location because of the lovely attentive SAs.  I can't wait to see photos of your new shoes.  Next time you will have to visit the Saks and BG shoe salons, both stores have great shoe selections. Please post pics of your new shoes once you get them.

Purse - congrats on your new purchases, they are all beautiful.  I love the fuschia rolandos on you!


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha - my camera is acting up, all of my photos are over 1MB and I can't figure out how to reduce the size (not sure why this suddenly happened).  

I wish I could share my photos of my new purchases, but for now I will describe:
Fuschia rolandos (as pictured above by Purseenthusiast)
Brown Python Pigalle 100 
And a non-CL purchase, black suede Alaia boots with a lizard heel.


----------



## Kamilla850

I should also add the nude patent VP with gold tip, and red patent VP with gold tip.


----------



## LavenderIce

PurseEnthusiast: I love your shoes, especially the nude decollette!

Kamilla: Upload those pics when you can.  I am intrigued the python pigalle.


----------



## brigadeiro

I only have one pair (so far) of Louboutin's, they're a gorgeous baby blue patent (bad pic, sorry!).  Don't know what they're called: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a size 38 in pretty much every brand, but these are 38.5.  Can anyone please tell me if the Miss Boxe wedges run true to size? I've got my eye on a red pair, and am seriously tempted by the electric Simple pumps on NAP (have until tomorrow to take the plunge - with the free shipping).


----------



## foxycleopatra

brigadeiro - those baby blue patent CL's are gorgeous!  If you take a 38.5 in that style, best to get the 38.5 in Miss Boxe (that is likely to be a better fit than 38).


----------



## legaldiva

OMG.  did I just read the words "python pigalle"?  *swoon*


----------



## Kamilla850

brigadeiro - that color is so pretty, I have never seen that baby blue before.  The style looks very similar to the simple pump.  The style name is usually labeled on the box.  

I wish that I can get my photos up, but all of a sudden all of the pics I take are over 1 MB and I don't know how to change it so that the pics save as smaller files.  If anyone is familiar with Mac I-Photo, please pm me with your suggestions.
Regarding the pyhton pigalles, they are so lovely but my SO seems to think that they are very conservative.  They are 100 mm so I figured that they would make good work shoes because they are very comfy.  But now I am getting second thoughts because the color is a very boring brown and SO is not crazy about them.  I can't wait to hear your opinions.  I hope to post some pics later today.


----------



## gemruby41

Those baby blues are lovely!


----------



## Kamilla850

I finally figured out how to fix the problem with my camera (sorry, I am a bit challenged in that area).  

As you have seen from other TPF ladies, here are the fuschia rolandos, I love these!


----------



## Kamilla850

And here are the brown python pigalles in 100mm.  I am really unsure about these, when I first saw them, I fell in love but after my SO saw them and said they looked very conservative, I am now having second thoughts.  I was planning on wearing them as a daytime/work shoe.  

What are your thoughts on this shoe?  Do they look like shoes my mom should be wearing?


----------



## dallas

^^ I think those Python Pigalles are perfect for work/daytime. My mama never wore shoes like that!


----------



## Butterfly*

*Kamilla* - Ya know I'm all about the vavavoom... but I like these (love the texture). They seem like the perfect classic brown work heel. 

Considering they are python, I'm sure you paid a pretty penny, so if you're still iffy about them in the next few days, you should probably take them back. You could always get a cheaper brown work shoe..


----------



## LavenderIce

IMO the words conservative and Pigalle do not go together.  I think it's nice to bring a little sexy edge to work shoes, but I think the color and texture subdues the sultryness of the Pigalle.


----------



## LavenderIce

Brig--Your shoes are cute.  In a way it reminds me of the simple pump.  What does it say on the box?


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Kamilla...I didn't scroll far down enough to see you had figured out your pic problem, so I sent you a pm..please ignore. BTW...you're shoes are TDF....I love both. Of course the rolando, because I own the same shoe, but the pigalle is fabulous...and so versatile. As you said, it would be great for work, but it's also a very sexy shoe!!! Congrats...great buys.


----------



## Kamilla850

Dallas, Butterfly*, LavenderIce, and PurseEnthusiast - thank you so much for your comments.  

Purse...Hugs for the technical advice.  I pushed some buttons on my camera, and voila it started working properly again.  But I will try your advice about reducing file size on my mac.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Here are my new babies!   The Para La Cruz - Camoscio 523 verde/Stefania - Camoscio Nero (per the box) and a pic of mi CL familia!


----------



## armanigirl

HI EVERYONE! I'M NEW HERE (MY FIRST POST) AND THOUGHT I'D POST UP ON THIS THREAD BECAUSE MY CAMEL LOUBOUTIN'S CAME IN AND WANTED TO TAKE PICS AS WELL..THESE ARE MY FIRST PAIR OF LOUBOUTIN'S BECAUSE I HAD SUCH A HARD TIME TRYING TO HUNT THESE DOWN!! =)


----------



## LavenderIce

Love them armanigirl!


----------



## LavenderIce

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Here are my new babies! The Para La Cruz - Camoscio 523 verde/Stefania - Camoscio Nero (per the box) and a pic of mi CL familia!


 
Love the python activas!  Do you also have the silver foxtrots?


----------



## dallas

Gorgeous shoes armanigirl. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## legaldiva

*BLL*--I was waiting for a pic of your inspiring collection!  Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## legaldiva

armanigirl--does the shoe box say camel or nude?  Gorgeous & congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

Blklady - WOW those shoes look amazing on you!!  Please post more pics, I think that I love them.  Congrats!  
I find it so crazy that I can see a pair of CL shoes on display or a stock photo, and think 'eh' the shoe is ok, but then when I see someone wearing it, I am floored by the beauty.  I continue to be amazed by Mr. Louboutin's talent.


----------



## Kamilla850

Welcome Armani...you have entered the dark side.  Hang out with us for a few weeks and your collection will grow very rapidly.


----------



## armanigirl

legaldiva said:


> armanigirl--does the shoe box say camel or nude? Gorgeous & congrats!


 
legaldiva, the box says camel [:


----------



## armanigirl

Kamilla850 said:


> Welcome Armani...you have entered the dark side. Hang out with us for a few weeks and your collection will grow very rapidly.


 
Oh my goodness, I wish they could and I know I would be tempted...but I hope I can control myself..I've dug a hole from purchasing a LV bag 2 or 3 weeks ago that I haven't even used yet!! lol. 

anyway, everyone has GORGEOUS collections and maybe one day I will be able to have such awesome collections as everyone (when i get the $$$$!) lol. also, since these are my first pair, I've heard that CL run "Small" but at Saks where I got my shoes, they didn't have any sizes for me to try on and I usually wear a 5.5, and I tried the size 6 in another style which was too big...so I went ahead and ordered the 5.5....when I got them in yesterday they were a bit tight in the toe area, I was just wondering if CL's stretch out plenty? The lady who was helping me with the shoes said she could put them on the "stretcher" for a day to make them a little more roomy but I got scared and didn't want to ruin the shoe..My only problem is the toe area where it squishes my toes together with these decollete's...as far as lenght wise, they are perfect....any suggestions if I should return it and go with the 6 or put it on the stretcher or just break them in?? Thanks ladies!!


----------



## blackbird

armanigirl, those are gorgeous! I'm so jealous! Where did you find them?

CLs will stretch out a bit.


----------



## LavenderIce

Armanigirl, I have read posts here where people have mentioned getting their shoes stretched and it working.  You can also just wear them more to break them in.  I have the same shoes in chocolate brown and they do stretch a bit. I think it helps that I got the last pair on display and they were already a little bit loose from people trying them on.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*Armanigirl*...you have great taste I must say (I have the same shoe in nude, hehehe) Congrats on your very first pair...nothing like starting your CL collection!!

*BLL *- Wow, your collection is amazing. I love all your CL's. I know you mentioned the "Para La Cruz" weren't very popular amongst those of us on here, and I must include myself. But they look FAB on you...especially in the green..I had only seen pics of the pink. Wow!! Congrats on such a great collection!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

legaldiva said:


> armanigirl--does the shoe box say camel or nude?  Gorgeous & congrats!



So are there two colors then?? I was under the impression that mine were nude, and now I'm thinking my box says camel too...hmmm...maybe I bought the camel thinking they were what all referred to as nude...I still love the color of mine, but I thought I'd ask to make sure!! I have to go check my box...


----------



## LavenderIce

Purse--I'm interested to know if your box says camel as well.  Your shoes look identical to armanigirl's.  For me, CL nudes have a more pink shade to them.


----------



## armanigirl

PurseEnthusiast said:


> *Armanigirl*...you have great taste I must say (I have the same shoe in nude, hehehe) Congrats on your very first pair...nothing like starting your CL collection!!
> 
> *BLL *- Wow, your collection is amazing. I love all your CL's. I know you mentioned the "Para La Cruz" weren't very popular amongst those of us on here, and I must include myself. But they look FAB on you...especially in the green..I had only seen pics of the pink. Wow!! Congrats on such a great collection!!


 

Purse--I saw your collection on the previous page and saw that you had the same one's I had =) hehe. You know what's funny though is that Almost all the shoes/boots I have are black and these are my first nude pair of shoes, and I don't know what to wear with them!!!!!! lol..well nude meaning you can wear them with anything right! lol.

Thanks everyone for the advice on the stretching, maybe I should just wear them around the house to break them in [:


----------



## armanigirl

blackbird said:


> armanigirl, those are gorgeous! I'm so jealous! Where did you find them?
> 
> CLs will stretch out a bit.


 
i actually had to order them at Saks...you know they have those binders full of things you can order...because the saks here doesn't carry CL's...only CL's that people return from ordering....


----------



## foxycleopatra

Armanigirl - those Decollete's are gorgeous! They are the CAMEL color for sure (as you'll see on the box). So far (for the US market) Decollete 868 has only been mass-produced in the "camel" shade of nude (there's camel patent & camel jazz leather). If it's the blush/pinkish shade of nude, the color will instead be labeled as "Nude" (not "camel") on the box.


----------



## demicouture

everyone has so many fab collections!!!

will now finally post quick pics of some of my shoes. most on the pics are CL shoes 


eeek the files are too big so i will try tomorrow again!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Yup...so mine are deffinitely CAMEL... I'm a little bummed that I wrote NUDE all over this thread and every other one where I posted them, didn't mean to be deceitful....I'm also a little bummed that I thought I had gotten my hands on such a hard to find color....BUTTTTT, I deffinitely DO love my shoes, and I wouldn't return them just cause they're camel and not nude. I love the color!!! And...just to make myself feel better, the SA at Saks Chicago did tell me there were only 3 pairs in the country (in my size of course) left...so do I smell that these are going to be almost as hard to get as the nudes???? Ahhh....CL's....


----------



## Stinas

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Here are my new babies!   The Para La Cruz - Camoscio 523 verde/Stefania - Camoscio Nero (per the box) and a pic of mi CL familia!



WOW!!  Those are all soooo great!!!
They look amazing on you!
By the way...how did u do that kind of watermark on your pic?  Before I post anymore pics I would like to do that too.  I was one of the people that got their CL pics stolen a few months ago...I think your FoxTrots were too if I remember correctly?


----------



## Butterfly*

*Foxy* - I once purchased a pair of _beige_ patent decolletes and they look just like armanigirls _camel_ decolletes (maybe sightly lighter, can't tell from pic). Do you know if his camels are a couple shades _darker_ than his beiges? (for future reference) 

----
*DemiC* - Can't wait to see photos!

----
*BlkLdyLaw* - Is the glitter on your No Prives holding up fairly well after taking them out on the town?


----------



## legaldiva

Aha!  So the camel decollete debate is solved.  Lovely color ... the decollete is my favorite "classic" CL style.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

PurseEnthusiast - Thanks!  I think they do look better on than in the stock pics and the dark green color makes the fringe pop but it is more understated than the pink.  I didn't even know they came in green...I was hoping to find black.  They could have been cheaper though!!!!

Stinas - Thank you!  I used a program called Batch Watermark Creator that I found on Cnet? I think.   You can create a template that repeats the mark throughout.   It isn't the best for great picture quality but it helps avoid the folks that copy it and then just highlight over a one line watermark and then type their own over it.   Drop me a PM and I am happy to share my settings for that template if you can't figure it out.

Butterfly - The glitter is holding up well.  I have worn these out dancing about 5 times now.  I also had them packed in my suitcase to NYC without a dustbag and it didn't get all over everything...only a few lil flakes came off in my bag.  The are getting more comfortable with every wear.  I want the all gold pair (not the multicolor) now!!!  I tried on the 41.5 in all gold glitter at Bergdorfs in NYC during my trip but I really need a 42.  Maybe I will get lucky and find some on sale at season end????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## demicouture

it should work this time

most of my CL shoes are amongst these shots
latest additions are the purple and black simple pump as well as the nude patent legionana flat further down


----------



## hsl521

demicouture said:


> it should work this time
> 
> most of my CL shoes are amongst these shots
> latest additions are the purple and black simple pump as well as the nude patent legionana flat further down


 
*WOW!! *


----------



## pwecious_323

omg..love your collection and organization!!


----------



## fatefullotus

*Demicouture *-- FAB!  Are those the blackened gold Hung Ups up there!?  I  the Nude MB Rringos!


----------



## demicouture

thanks everyone

both hung ups are python. one black the other gold babel (never worn!!)


----------



## Kamilla850

Demi!  I love your collection... I am seriously drooling here.  Please tell me where did you find the nude patent t-strap Alaias?  I have been searching for that shoe endlessly.  It is the most comfortable shoe for a 4.5" heel.  Please if you ever decide to sell it, you know who to contact.  I would love to see more photos of your nude Ringos too!
And my favorite shoes are the yellow Reeboks.

You have such a beautiful collection and they are all so neatly organized.  I really need to get a shoe closet like this.


----------



## Butterfly*

*BlkLdyLaw - *I had my eye on the gold glitters, too. Thank goodness no one had them in my size! lol
*
----
Demi* - ...Fantastic!  Pics, finally...

I just got python VPs that look exactly like your python Simples..


----------



## La Vanguardia

Just got these this week:

- CL "Peanut" wedges in color bronze


----------



## angelie

^^
sweet where did u get them from??


----------



## azia

^^ oh my gosh, those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

demicouture...I love your collection and your "space"...it's so neat. Just one question...my stuff seems to take up so much room but because I keep every shoe in it's box, do you throw the boxes away or just store them elsewhere?? I almost cried when I was coming back from Vegas and I had bought a pair of CL's (Salopette 120) and I had to leave the box because I couldn't squeeze a paper clip inside my bag


----------



## demicouture

la van,
those are so great and practical!!

purseenthusiast,
i actually keep every single box in a different area but its a nightmare so i need to come up with a clever idea soon


----------



## Queenie

*Demicouture* , I love love love your collection!!!


----------



## Queenie

Kamilla850 said:


> And here are the brown python pigalles in 100mm. I am really unsure about these, when I first saw them, I fell in love but after my SO saw them and said they looked very conservative, I am now having second thoughts. I was planning on wearing them as a daytime/work shoe.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this shoe? Do they look like shoes my mom should be wearing?


Sweetie, I am so jealous!!!!! They're extremely sexy and gorgeous!!!  My mom wouldn't wear them. I would hide them from her.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Queenie!  I also saw them in grey python today at Saks.  They were so beautiful.  But I think brown might be more practical.  
I did some damage today also, I will post some photos later.


----------



## Butterfly*

*^^Kamilla* -  Does this mean they're keepers?

*La Vanguardia  *- So cute! * 

----

*Here are a couple of new arrivals:
1. Roccia Python w/ burgandy tip
2. Plum Suede


----------



## JuneHawk

Butterfly, those python shoes are HOT!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly, Congrats!  Nice, I love them both.  
Please tell how did you find the blue (purple) suede rolandos?  I was lucky to snag a pair from BG yesterday.  My SA told me a funny story that as soon as the blue rolandos came in on Friday, a lady called in and ordered every single pair.  Luckily he put a few aside for his good clients and I was able to get them.   They are so hot.  My SO saw them and he said that they were smoking...and he is not into shoes at all, his comment is always 'they're nice'.  But he was floored by the blue/purple rolandos.


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly* said:


> *^^Kamilla* -  Does this mean they're keepers?
> 
> Yes!  I fell in love with them.  But I also got croc yesterday so I have to make some touch choices now.


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - Wow I am really liking the python VP.  They look so awesome.  It's funny how different the No Prive looks compared to these.  I like these more.  Where did you find them?


----------



## purplekicks

Queenie said:


>


 
You don't see snakeskin come in browns like this very often; gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Butterfly*

*Kamilla - *(PM'd you) Oooh, I love Croco! Can't wait to see pics of all your newbies! 
I've never seen python No Prives.. Do you have these?

A while back, I had returned a pair of snakeskin Dolce & Gabbana slingbacks, which I was sad about for quite a while, but now that I have these VP's... it was meant to be!

----
*JuneHawk* - TY!

----
Silly me, I don't want to leave out my Black Patents:
I couldn't decide on the these or the Rolandes...should I have gone with the Rolandes instead?


----------



## hsl521

Butterfly! I love your black patent rolandos!! where did you get em?? price??


----------



## mychillywilly

Butterfly* said:


> Silly me, I don't want to leave out my Black Patents:
> I couldn't decide on the these or the Rolandes...should I have gone with the Rolandes instead?


They are both great.  I just got the Rolande in black patent because they fit better with the adjustable strap. Do you need to go down half a size with the Rolando?
I am hoping to get a red Rolando.


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Here are my new babies! The Para La Cruz - Camoscio 523 verde/Stefania - Camoscio Nero (per the box) and a pic of mi CL familia!


 

i looooove the green so adorable


----------



## brigadeiro

My Electric Blue Simple Pumps are SO hard to photograph, they're not as 'electric' as the pics on NAP, these were the closest I could get to the actual colour:


----------



## Indigowaters

These are gorgeous! 


brigadeiro said:


> My Electric Blue Simple Pumps are SO hard to photograph, they're not as 'electric' as the pics on NAP, these were the closest I could get to the actual colour:


----------



## MickMick

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Here are my new babies! The Para La Cruz - Camoscio 523 verde/Stefania - Camoscio Nero (per the box) and a pic of mi CL familia!


 
Man!  Those are beautiful!  Your shoe game is fabulous!


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly, wow I love the black rolandos too!  I think that the rolando is my new favorite style.  Especially for fall.  It is hard to wear VP/NP in the winter.  
They are fabulous.  I prefer the rolando over the rolande, I think they are so sexy.  Congrats!  You got some great deals!


----------



## LavenderIce

Butterfly--Love your new python VPs!  The python is absolutely stunning.  Both of your Rolandos are gorgeous.  If you were thinking of adding the Rolande, I'd suggest getting the Rolande in black patent and keeping only the purple Rolando.  Unless, you're keeping both Rolandos?  

Brig--I am jealous that you were able to snag a pair of the electric blue simple pumps!  

Kamilla--Can't wait to see your newest additions.


----------



## Kamilla850

Brig - those shoes are so pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

Im soo excited about these shoes ill post them here too!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas, they really are pretty.  Congrats.  I love them!


----------



## Kamilla850

Some family photos:
120mm Pigalles - nude patent and black patent w/ leopard detail
Nude Patents - 110mm yoyo, Very Prive w/ gold tip, 120mm pigalles, and No Prive
Rolandos - Electric Blue Suede, Red Patent, Leopard Pony, Green Smerald Suede, Grey Suede Mad Mary, and Beige Patent Mad Mary


----------



## irishpandabear

brigadeiro said:


> My Electric Blue Simple Pumps are SO hard to photograph, they're not as 'electric' as the pics on NAP, these were the closest I could get to the actual colour:


 
I adore these, such a fab color!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*Kamilla*...your Louboutin collection is TDF!!! I love it!! Such bright and happy colors....and the nudes


----------



## Butterfly*

Thanks, Girls! :shame:

*brigadeiro* - Love that Blue

*Stinas* - Pretty, Pretty

*Kamilla850 *- Love every pair!  
I've always wanted a pair of those black patent Pigalles w/ leopard detailing :shame: 
So, you ended up keeping both mad marys afterall...


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla, the nude Pigalles are TDF!  Love them!  I am seriously   That would be the ultimate to add to my nude collection.


----------



## legaldiva

*demi & Kamilla*--thanks so much for taking pics of your gorgeous collections!

Can someone post action/modelling pics with the simple pumps?  I think I don't like them, but I know if I see them on a foot, it'll convert me into a believer.  TIA.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone! The "Peanut" shoes are so comfy!

*angelie - *I got them from the CL boutique in Rue de Grenelle in Paris


----------



## angelie

i want them!!! i just love 'em. were there any other colors???


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^ It's the only color available at the moment. I've seen though in another boutique here in Zurich a kind of animal print.


----------



## Kamilla850

Purse - thank you!  I love all your shoes, especially the red Chanels in your signature, they are so sexy!
Butterfly - The black patent pigalles with leopard detail are from a few seasons ago, but sometimes they pop up on ebay.  
Lavender - the nude patent pigalle was actually a custom order.  Mr L. should really make that shoe a classic, it is so hard to find his nude patent shoes.
Legal - the simple pump is not a very exciting shoe, but it does look rather nice on the foot, and it is extremely comfortable.  I wear it to work almost daily because I walk long distances.


----------



## delightful

PurseEnthusiast said:


> So my nude decolette's finally came in, which means I broke out my camera and took pics of my new shoes...
> 
> fuschia suede rolando
> nude decolette
> black & gold salopette 120



The fuschia suede rolando


----------



## armanigirl

Butterfly* said:


> *Kamilla - *(PM'd you) Oooh, I love Croco! Can't wait to see pics of all your newbies!
> I've never seen python No Prives.. Do you have these?
> 
> A while back, I had returned a pair of snakeskin Dolce & Gabbana slingbacks, which I was sad about for quite a while, but now that I have these VP's... it was meant to be!
> 
> ----
> *JuneHawk* - TY!
> 
> ----
> Silly me, I don't want to leave out my Black Patents:
> I couldn't decide on the these or the Rolandes...should I have gone with the Rolandes instead?


 

BEAUTIFUL....!! ARE THEY COMFORTABLE AND HOW DO YOU LIKE THEM?? =) 

EVERYONE'S SHOES ARE GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Hey does anyone have the Prive P1845 slingbacks yet? I just found them on saks.com and I'm trying to clean the puddle of drool


----------



## Rocky

^ I've got them. I posted them in this thread a while ago, but here, I'll do it again for you! I *LOVE *them, btw!


----------



## pwecious_323

omg...those are gorgeous!!!! omgomgomg!!! congrats!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stinas said:


> Im soo excited about these shoes ill post them here too!


These shoes are so lovely, does anyone know if they come in a kitten heel? Does CL have kitten heels at all?
TIA
XXXX


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Thanks efusik, ahhh makes my heart happy.  I saw some silver ones too.  lovin it!


----------



## pwecious_323

Here's mine!


----------



## pwecious_323

oops..here it is again!


----------



## Rocky

jessicaelizabet said:


> Thanks efusik, ahhh makes my heart happy. I saw some silver ones too. lovin it!


 
You're welcome.  I'm on the wait list for the silver glitter ones.  They will be my wedding shoes.


----------



## babypie

love those patents pwecious, especially your nude no.prives


----------



## Edrine

Butterfly* said:


> *^^Kamilla* - Does this mean they're keepers?
> 
> *La Vanguardia *- So cute!
> 
> *----*
> 
> Here are a couple of new arrivals:
> 1. Roccia Python w/ burgandy tip
> 2. Plum Suede


 

these are so adorable!!!!love plum suede!


----------



## laksalala

i just spent more than an hour drooling over everyone's gorgeous shoes!  love this thread!


----------



## handbag addict

My new Very Privee CL...


----------



## Kamilla850

Handbagaddict - those are so pretty!  Congrats.


----------



## Queenie

OMG *Kamilla850*!!!! I am so envious of your collection!!! I love your nude especially.


----------



## Queenie

Nice, *handbag addict*!

I almost bought them last week but decided to hold on to it. Are they true to size?


----------



## handbag addict

*Kamilla850* thank you so much,you have an amazing collection as well!!! *Queenie* thank you too!!! I went a half size larger in those.


----------



## Queenie

^ *handbag addict*, as suspected. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> *demi & Kamilla*--thanks so much for taking pics of your gorgeous collections!
> 
> Can someone post action/modelling pics with the simple pumps? I think I don't like them, but I know if I see them on a foot, it'll convert me into a believer. TIA.


 
I don't consider myself as having the best action/modelling pics, but here are my Simple Pumps on the red carpet at CL's personal appearance at NM in San Francisco yesterday.


----------



## hsl521

^ Hot!! ^


----------



## LavenderIce

Someone came up to me and asked me if they were the Decollettes.  I told him they were Simple Pumps and he walked away.  He himself was wearing python cowboy boots.


----------



## angelie

^^ love 'em


----------



## Kamilla850

Lavender - those simple pumps look so great on you.  I would love to hear about the appearance.  Did you get your shoes signed?


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks Kamilla!  The appearance was awesome.  Monsiour Louboutin did indeed sign a pair of shoes for me.  I brought my Bezehelmut.  It was one that I have yet to wear, so I thought it would be best.  However, he was signing the very shoes attendees were wearing.  I didn't think it was right to offer up shoes that were scuffed and worn.


----------



## rebeoliva

my humble collection...missing a pair of ballerinas identical to the champagne ones here but in black...my sis is wearing them...really want some rolandos


----------



## rebeoliva

Kamilla850 said:


> I finally figured out how to fix the problem with my camera (sorry, I am a bit challenged in that area).
> 
> As you have seen from other TPF ladies, here are the fuschia rolandos, I love these!


 

i love your fuschia rolandos!! where did you get them??


----------



## Butterfly*

*rebeoliva* - How do you like your Beige/Black tiger print patent leathers? 
I've been going back and forth on the No Prive version..

----
Get a load of these..


----------



## excentric920

Butterfly* said:


> *rebeoliva* - How do you like your Beige/Black tiger print patent leathers?
> I've been going back and forth on the No Prive version..
> 
> ----
> Get a load of these..



OMIGOD!!!!! Are these on the market? HOw many inches????


----------



## legaldiva

*LavenderIce:*  thanks so much for posting those pics!  Love the python simple ... did you get a pic with CL himself?

I broke my shoe ban to get these at a steal on Ebay (credit: Ebay):


----------



## Kamilla850

Lavender - that must have been so exciting.  I can't believe he was signing shoes that ladies were wearing right then and there.  That is just gross.  What if your shoe was sweaty or dirty, how could you give that to him.  Yuck.
Rebeoliva - thanks, I found the fuschia rolandos at Nordstrom.  I am actually thinking of returning them because I don't know that I need a blue rolando, a green rolando, and a fuschia rolando.  

Butterfly - those shoes are scary looking, I have seen that style before and I can't believe that CL has created it too.  
Legaldiva - I love that color, it looks like a piece of delicious creamy caramel.  Sorry for the visual...


----------



## ledaatomica

excentric920 said:


> OMIGOD!!!!! Are these on the market? HOw many inches????


 

you can find them on barneys.com website, the ones there are 110 mm high.


----------



## rebeoliva

Butterfly* said:


> *rebeoliva* - How do you like your Beige/Black tiger print patent leathers?
> I've been going back and forth on the No Prive version..
> 
> ----
> Get a load of these..


 

hey butterfly!! honestly i love them and got sooo many compliments on them but they are extremely high and though im used to height im not used to something that high with no platform...if your used to decolletes that high i really recommend them...if your thinking of the no prive instead id support that decision times 100 lol


----------



## rebeoliva

Kamilla850 said:


> Lavender - that must have been so exciting. I can't believe he was signing shoes that ladies were wearing right then and there. That is just gross. What if your shoe was sweaty or dirty, how could you give that to him. Yuck.
> Rebeoliva - thanks, I found the fuschia rolandos at Nordstrom. I am actually thinking of returning them because I don't know that I need a blue rolando, a green rolando, and a fuschia rolando.
> 
> Butterfly - those shoes are scary looking, I have seen that style before and I can't believe that CL has created it too.
> Legaldiva - I love that color, it looks like a piece of delicious creamy caramel. Sorry for the visual...


 
no way!! what size are you?? maybe i can snap them up if you return them  also what nordstrom did you get them at?


----------



## fatefullotus

legaldiva said:


> *LavenderIce:*  thanks so much for posting those pics!  Love the python simple ... did you get a pic with CL himself?
> 
> I broke my shoe ban to get these at a steal on Ebay (credit: Ebay):



I'm so glad you picked them up *Legal*!  I was watching these and had they been my size, I would have snatched them up in a heartbeat!  They are GORGEOUS and what a STEAL you got!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Legal, those decollettes are pretty!  Yes, I did get a pic with Mr. CL.


----------



## dallas

*Legal*, I saw those too and was crying tears of blood because they were not my size. Glad you got them, they are beautiful.


----------



## excentric920

ledaatomica said:


> you can find them on barneys.com website, the ones there are 110 mm high.



oh nono I was talking about the xtreme tall ones


----------



## ledaatomica

excentric920 said:


> oh nono I was talking about the xtreme tall ones


 
oh duh ...

No I dont think these are for sale.  They were part of a exhibit called Fetish which was a collaborative effort created by Mr Louboutin and David Lynch. In that show Mr Louboutin showed 5 limited edition pairs of his designs and those are one of them.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Butterfly* said:


> *rebeoliva* - How do you like your Beige/Black tiger print patent leathers?
> I've been going back and forth on the No Prive version..
> 
> ----
> Get a load of these..




LOLOLOLOL.

looks like ballet shoes going on pointe with the support of heels. LOL 

as a former ballerina myself, i wonder how one walks in pointe (at the tip of their toes) on sticks... i mean heels........


----------



## Savannah

Got these this month!


----------



## Savannah

Ballet flats:


----------



## choozen1ne

I love the ones with the snake !


----------



## Savannah

Forget these!


----------



## ledaatomica

Savannah love them all! but most of all the  D'orsays with the serpent. What is that style called?


----------



## Savannah

^ hi, thanks. Those shoes are called serpette. They are made for NM 100 year anniversary!


----------



## kiera00

savannah, lovely shoes! i have the black t strap ones as well. i liked them so much, i also got the brown one. yum!


----------



## ashakes

Savannah said:


> Got these this month!



 These are hot!


----------



## ashakes

pwecious_323 said:


> oops..here it is again!



They are all gorgeous. Have you worn your nude no. prives yet? I have not, but I need to soon! lol


----------



## pwecious_323

No, I haven't got a chance to wear my yet..all these shoes are still new in the box....but I will soon...which nude ones did u get? same as mine or which one(s)..hehee...share the pix with us 



ashakes said:


> They are all gorgeous. Have you worn your nude no. prives yet? I have not, but I need to soon! lol


----------



## ashakes

Oh I did not fix my camera yet so I will post pics soon or when I borrow my sister's, but I have a few pairs actually.  I have not worn any of them yet, this weekend probably. lol  I have the nude no prives, the nude very prives w/ the gold tip, and the nude yoyos in the 110 mm heel.  I did finally wear a few other pairs this past week though, the Jaws, the black patent rolandes, the black/silver/gold foxtrots, and the kelly green simple pumps. lol


----------



## pwecious_323

omg..those sound like great pairs of CLs..you have to show us pix soon!!! thanks for sharing in advance


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Did anyone else catch Oprah this week - episode about getting ahead in your career  - she was wearing the Jaws CLs?


----------



## ashakes

thanks pwecious, will do soon!  I added several more, but I was taking a break from TPF and the like since I put myself on internet ban. lol

Blkladylaw, no I did not! Pics???  I wore mine shopping on Monday and people kept on asking me where I got them. I have the ones from NAP, the nude and black patent ones. I still love Kamillas though, the python ones.  MyTheresa has those as far as online shopping is concerned and they are almost sold out!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks everyone!  I love the new pics, too.

*Ashakes*--have you posted your CL family photos yet?  I'm dying to see your whole updated collection!


----------



## Kamilla850

Savannah - Congrats, I love all your new purchases.  The red suede are adorable!


----------



## Savannah

Kamilla850 said:


> Savannah - Congrats, I love all your new purchases. The red suede are adorable!


 
Thanks Kamilla! I am always admiring your Louboutins, you wear them well.


----------



## Kamilla850

My latest CL purchase...Anemone.  These make my heart skip a beat, but is the bow a little too big, almost clownish looking.


----------



## Kamilla850

Here is the attachment.


----------



## LouisVuittonAddict

*Kamilla850*.....WOW, those are absolutely stunning....love them!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla I love your new anemones! they are breathtaking. Congrats


----------



## ladydeluxe

here are my nude patent yoyos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















i cannot stop swooning over them, they're just simply divine!


----------



## lovespeonies

Ladydeluxe - those are gorgeous on you!  Where did you find them?


----------



## Kamilla850

Ladydeluxe, I love your nude yoyos, they look great on you.  They are great shoes and so versatile.  

Thanks Ledaatomica and LVaddict!  I really do love them!


----------



## Wild_Rose

rebeoliva said:


> my humble collection...missing a pair of ballerinas identical to the champagne ones here but in black...my sis is wearing them...really want some rolandos


wwwoooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Kamilla850 said:


> Here is the attachment.



Kamilla, wow, they are absolutely gorgeous. Oozing glamour and oh so sexy. Real catwalk shoes and they deserve red carpet. Actually most of CL are very glamorous  but these ones are very special, a piece de resistance in his collection.  
I don't think the ribbons are too big and look clownish, they are not for everyday definately but for a special occasion. Congrats!


----------



## JRed

kamilla, the anemones look fab on you! not clownish at all.  are they 120mm?  how are they to walk with?


----------



## Savannah

Kamilla850 said:


> My latest CL purchase...Anemone. These make my heart skip a beat, but is the bow a little too big, almost clownish looking.


 
Kamilla, those shoes are gorgeous! I want them so bad but there is no way I can walk in them. Oooh you lucky girl. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  
Jred - yes they are 120mm so not very comfortable.  
Savannah, thank you, it's funny you say that because I can't really walk in them either but I had to have them.


----------



## aspoint_girl

Kamilla -

Those are some of the sexiest heels I have ever seen and you wear them beautifully! Congrats on being sooooo GORGEOUS!

Andrea


----------



## pwecious_323

Kamilla: where did u get them from??? plz let me know..i've been wanting those for awhile


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies for all your nice comments!  
Pwecious - I got them at Barneys, I think that only NY and Beverly Hills were receiving that style.  They have them in black and red.  Do you need an SA recommendation?


----------



## LavenderIce

Savannah--Love your Serpette!

Lady Deluxe--The Nude Yoyo looks amazing on you!  You've got the legs for them, that's for sure.

Kamilla--Those Anemones are over the top glam!


----------



## fashionispoison

very prive black satin





no. prive black suede with gunmetal heel





same as above





nude rolando


----------



## lululeopard

My new CL burgundy suede rolandos . . . sorry for the bad quality of the pic!


----------



## ledaatomica

lovely *fashionispoison!*

I dont think I have seen the nude rolondos before.. they seem almost white in the picture. gorgeous shoes


----------



## hsl521

Gorgeous CLs fashionispoison and lululeopard.

Those nude rolandos are the same color as my mad marys! but they are called "beige":wondering


----------



## blackbird

absolutely stunning fashionispoison!  I wish I could raid your closet for those beauties!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Lavender!  I am so in love with them, I don't really know if I will ever wear them because these really are for very specific occassions, but that won't stop me from walking around my house in them.  

*Fashionpoison* - I love your new additions!  Congrats.  Please tell us more about the nude patent rolando, what is the name of the color on the box?  Is the color the true nude patent (ie like nude very prive, yoyo, etc) or are they beige?  

Lulu - those rolandos are beautiful, I don't think I have ever seen that IRL.  I have seen the ariella boot in that burgundy suede and it was a stunning color, I can only imagine how it looks on the rolando.  I really think that the rolando is my new favorite CL style.  They look so amazing on the foot.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your nice comments!
> Pwecious - I got them at Barneys, I think that only NY and Beverly Hills were receiving that style. They have them in black and red. Do you need an SA recommendation?


 
They are in Barneys San Francisco as well.


----------



## ashakes

^^^NAP just added this this AM too! 

fashionpoison, LOVE all of your new purchases.


Kamilla, I already told you how much I love the Anemone on you, but wanted to make sure to tell you again. LOL

lulu, did you get those from mytheresa??? Aren't their boxes the shoes come in amazing? hahahaha  I love the rolando style and that color is gorgeous!


----------



## hsl521

Saw the Anemone yesterday at Barneys Beverly Hills too! They are TDF!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Asha!  I hope I get invited to some nice events so I can wear them out, they are definitely not "dinner out" shoes.
Please tell me more about the boxes you get from mytheresa.com...any pics?


----------



## ashakes

^^^You ALL will be happy to know that I bought a new camera a few hours ago. I hadn't looked at cameras in a couple of years and didn't realize how _inexpensive_ they now are. lol  So, I bought one and I'm picking it up shortly (gotta love Best Buy online purchasing and in-store pick ups)!  I'm going out of town for several days as this will be the last week or so of freedom since I've been on house arrest since I was staying at my parents' house and I was studying for my medical licensure exam, BUT I'm no longer on "house arrest".  However, work starts again shortly!  Anyways, will take pics later on of what I will have with me while out of town and will be sure to take photos of everything else next week, including the MyTheresa box. Unfortunately, my box had a small tear in it b/c of overseas shipment, but it's still beautiful. I was telling another g/f this morning this same thing, but CL really needs to do something with his shoeboxes!!!!  They are so cheap looking and they shouldn't look like that considering the pricetag of the shoes.  Barney's accidentally sent me a pair of Lanvin shoes this morning and even though I was ticked b/c I opened the box in excitement thinking it was my shoes I had been waiting FOREVER for b/c they were waiting on the shipments from CL itself.  Well inside was a Lanvin box and I couldn't help but wish that if I opened the Lanvin box itself my Loubies would be in there and I would get the nice Lanvin box instead to store them in. LOL

K, sorry for the long post, but will try to pop in later with some pics!


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha, I am sure that you will now be using your new camera every chance you get.  I AM SO EXCITED TO SEE!!!


----------



## mich327

Asha - looking forward to your photos - you remind me that I need to post at some point! Make sure to enjoy your free time!


----------



## Stinas

Asha - I cant wait to see your new additions!!!  You make me want to shop even more than I already do!


----------



## Crystal_eyes

Kamilla850 said:


> Here is the attachment.



 WOW !!! Those look great.


----------



## ledaatomica

latest addition nude 110mm yoyos  
(excuse dirty mirror )


----------



## lovespeonies

Love those yoyos!  I was just inquiring about those in another thread.


----------



## fashionispoison

thanks ladies! yesss i love my rolandos! they're not nude exactly...but off white =)


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> latest addition nude 110mm yoyos
> (excuse dirty mirror )



WOW!  Those are GREAT!
The more times I see the Nude CL's I want them even more!  That is such a classic shoe.  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks crystal!!

Ledaatomica - hot shoes!  Enjoy them, they look great on you.


----------



## catgirl

Wow, I've been looking for any pair of nudes by CL.  They are hard to come by, especially the latest styles.


----------



## fashionispoison

Kamilla850 the box on my off white rolandos say "beige"


----------



## Crystal_eyes

WOW !! I just love the nude color. 



ledaatomica said:


> latest addition nude 110mm yoyos
> (excuse dirty mirror )


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks crystal_eyes, Kamilla, catgirl, stinas and lovespeonies.  These are the first nude CLs I have purchased. I usually prefer black or coloured CLs but these are ever so versatile!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I agree, the nude CLs are so easy to wear and they look amazing on.  On display, this shoe is just 'eh' but once you put it on, it looks so good.  I love all the nude styles, but my favorites are my nude Pigalles and nude Yoyos.


----------



## ledaatomica

your nude pigalles Kamilla have caused me sleepless nights! but I guess you already know that


----------



## lululeopard

ashakes said:


> ^^^NAP just added this this AM too!
> 
> fashionpoison, LOVE all of your new purchases.
> 
> 
> Kamilla, I already told you how much I love the Anemone on you, but wanted to make sure to tell you again. LOL
> 
> lulu, did you get those from mytheresa??? Aren't their boxes the shoes come in amazing? hahahaha I love the rolando style and that color is gorgeous!


 
Thanks Kamilla, hsl and Ashakes for the compliments! Yes, I did get the burgundy rolandos from mytheresa. The mytheresa box is great! It's a definite keeper.


----------



## Kamilla850

Ledaatomica - But now you have the nude yoyos and they are just as fabulous, and obviously much more comfortable than the pigalles.  
Lulu - I am really liking the burgundy rolandos.  I am so tempted right now but I already have the burgundy patent rolandos, would it make sense to have 2 pairs?
I wish I could see this box from mytheresa.com, I wonder what is so special about it.  I am tempted to place an order just to get this much talked about box.


----------



## lululeopard

Kamilla850 said:


> Ledaatomica - But now you have the nude yoyos and they are just as fabulous, and obviously much more comfortable than the pigalles.
> Lulu - I am really liking the burgundy rolandos. I am so tempted right now but I already have the burgundy patent rolandos, would it make sense to have 2 pairs?
> I wish I could see this box from mytheresa.com, I wonder what is so special about it. I am tempted to place an order just to get this much talked about box.


 
Kamilla - there is a picture of the boxes at the below link:

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/help.php?section=bestellinfo

The box is cute, and is pretty sturdy - it seems to be more substantial than the regular CL shoebox (which was inside the mytheresa box with the shoes.)

These are my first pair of rolandos, and I love them. I have not seen the burgundy patent IRL, so I don't know if the color is different between the patent and the suede. The color of the burgundy suede is great, a rich, deep wine shade.


----------



## chanelvgirl

lululeopard said:


> My new CL burgundy suede rolandos . . . sorry for the bad quality of the pic!


 
*Stunning!!!!*


----------



## Butterfly*

*Ladydeluxe,  **ledaatomica **- *Love those Nude Yoyos!

*fashionispoison*, Love your Satin VP and Off-White Patent! 

I've came to the conclusion that Patent Rolandos me me don't jive, so I'm hoping to find some in the Rolande soon! Crossing my fingers for a good color selection in my size!! (hope he makes one in off-white!)

*lululeopard* - Love those suede burgandys! 

I've never been much of a fan of suede, but I can't get enough of the suede/rolando combo!

*Asha* - Pics, Pics, Pics, por favor!! 

----
BTW, I just came across a Saks 10% off promo code *shopsaks10 ends 11/15! ...Enjoy!! 

----

*Here are a couple photos of the Lady Gres in Saffron..


----------



## lovespeonies

Butterfly* said:


> *Ladydeluxe, **ledaatomica **- *Love those Nude Yoyos!
> 
> *fashionispoison*, Love your Satin VP and Off-White Patent!
> 
> I've came to the conclusion that Patent Rolandos me me don't jive, so I'm hoping to find some in the Rolande soon! Crossing my fingers for a good color selection in my size!! (hope he makes one in off-white!)
> 
> *lululeopard* - Love those suede burgandys!
> 
> I've never been much of a fan of suede, but I can't get enough of the suede/rolando combo!
> 
> *Asha* - Pics, Pics, Pics, por favor!!
> 
> ----
> BTW, I just came across a Saks 10% off promo code *shopsaks10 ends 11/15! ...Enjoy!! *
> 
> *----*
> 
> Here are a couple photos of the Lady Gres in Saffron..


 
Thank you for the code!  And, those Lady Gres are gorgeous.  Love the color.


----------



## artemisa

Are the nudes sold regularly in CL boutiques? I've been to CL in Paris like 2 months ago and the SA said that they had no nudes at all! 
I'm so confused


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - thanks for the codes!  I am so tempted to buy something that I don't need now!  But as my former SO would say, 10% off of expensive is still expensive.  
I love your Lady Gres, the color is stunning.  Congrats!  Post some modeling photos.  I love that shoe but when I try it on, it does not look so good on me.  I believe that color is very rare, I have only seen it a few times.  
Artemisa - nude CL styles are generally very rare to find.  The CL Very Prive was offered in a few department stores recently (Barneys last spring, and Saks this past fall) but I believe that they sold out almost immediately.  I am still waiting for my pre-order from Saks.com to come in.  Saks currently has the nude patent yoyo but very limited sizes.  These also sold out in a matter of days.  Try calling Saks in NY to see if they can find them for you.


----------



## ashakes

ledaatomica, love the nude yoyos. I tried them on a few days ago before I left, and I have been meaning to wear them, but I always find something else. lol 

Butterfly, love those Lady Gres! Do you have any outfits in mind? I have the Lady Gres in pewter coming tomorrow, but I won't be home to see them. 

As promised, a couple of photos. I will post more, but these are the only two I could get before I had to leave.  These are actually the one pair I have worn a few times!!! I wore them last Saturday night in Chicago to the Ohio State alumni bar and girls could not stop complimenting me.  And, the hotel staff that consisted of all men could not stop either!!! LOL 












I will post more in a few days.  I'm out of town, but popped on for a few minutes.  GO BUCKS!!! Have a good weekend.


----------



## JRed

asha, loooove the patent red.  sigh.  so beautiful.


----------



## Stinas

oooooooooooo!!!!!
asha those are soooooooooo hot!!!!!
Im in love with them!!!


ashakes said:


> As promised, a couple of photos. I will post more, but these are the only two I could get before I had to leave. These are actually the one pair I have worn a few times!!! I wore them last Saturday night in Chicago to the Ohio State alumni bar and girls could not stop complimenting me. And, the hotel staff that consisted of all men could not stop either!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post more in a few days. I'm out of town, but popped on for a few minutes. GO BUCKS!!! Have a good weekend.


----------



## Kamilla850

Those are so pretty!  I want to see more!!!!


----------



## lovespeonies

*ashakes* - are those the red patent rolandos?  They look hot on you!  I just ordered them in a 37.5.  I originally ordered them in a 38, but it was too big, which is strange because I wear the decollete in a 38.  So good to know that they look awesome with denim because that's what I'm planning to wear them with most of the time.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ hey sweetie, do you mind telling me where you ordered them?!? i want a pair in the same size too! eeeks! the patent black got sold out in my size =(


----------



## ashakes

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ hey sweetie, do you mind telling me where you ordered them?!? i want a pair in the same size too! eeeks! the patent black got sold out in my size =(


 
Thanks girls! Yes, these are the red patent rolandos. I got them a few weeks ago and I absolutely love them.  

Call Barneys or Saks as these are the two locations that carried them in red patent.  Barneys also has them in black patent.  I think the CL boutique also carries them in the red. I know Horatio did not, but I think the Beverly Hills one did, but I'm not sure about sizes left.  Your best bet is Barneys or Saks though.  

Good luck! You will  them.  The toe cleavage is the perfect amount and that red is just yummy.  I would wear mine today as I'm actually heading out to go to The Ohio State football game, but if I did that, then I would fall on my ass after one too many. LOL


----------



## ms piggy

Just got these this week. Black patent Materna Zeppa (wedges). They actually run a wee big for my size but the half size down were a little snug. Real comfy (70mm) and would be great as a pair of run around/shopping shoes.

This style also comes in nude patent and tortoiseshell patent.


----------



## ladydeluxe

ashakes said:


> Thanks girls! Yes, these are the red patent rolandos. I got them a few weeks ago and I absolutely love them.
> 
> Call Barneys or Saks as these are the two locations that carried them in red patent.  Barneys also has them in black patent.  I think the CL boutique also carries them in the red. I know Horatio did not, but I think the Beverly Hills one did, but I'm not sure about sizes left.  Your best bet is Barneys or Saks though.
> 
> Good luck! You will  them.  The toe cleavage is the perfect amount and that red is just yummy.  I would wear mine today as I'm actually heading out to go to The Ohio State football game, but if I did that, then I would fall on my ass after one too many. LOL




do you have the number?? thanks!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha, the rolandos look so beautiful on you.  I love it!  I want to see MORE!!!
Ladydeluxe  - I know that barneys had them as of yesterday, and so did Saks.  

You should try Barneys NY is 212.826.8900, if you don't already work with an SA there, you can ask for Andreas, he is a sweet Brazilian man that is very accomodating.  He always finds my shoes for me.  

Or Saks at 212.753.4000 but good luck getting through, that shoe department is a nightmare to get connected to.  I have the direct number to shoes CS but cannot locate now.   Your best bet is to go to a saks store and have them do a locator for you, if you need the sku/style #, PM me.


----------



## lovespeonies

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ hey sweetie, do you mind telling me where you ordered them?!? i want a pair in the same size too! eeeks! the patent black got sold out in my size =(


 
I'm in Hawaii on vacation so I went to the NM-Honolulu and they ordered the 38 for me from the Las Vegas NM.  It was too big so they're getting the 37.5 for me.  When they did a search for the 37.5, they mentioned that many NM stores carried them.  You could probably call any NM store and ask them to do a search for you.


----------



## Bag-aholic

ms piggy said:


> Just got these this week. Black patent Materna Zeppa (wedges). They actually run a wee big for my size but the half size down were a little snug. Real comfy (70mm) and would be great as a pair of run around/shopping shoes.
> 
> This style also comes in nude patent and tortoiseshell patent.


 
mspiggy your wedges are lovely  I'd love a tortoiseshell pair, can I ask where you got them from?


----------



## ilovemylife

*Christian Louboutin* Shoes that I got from Paris. 

*In Platform satin Slingbacks*







*In platform velvet open toe pumps*






*In Platform satin open toe pumps*


----------



## Kamilla850

Your additions are beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Stinas

ilovemylife said:


> *Christian Louboutin* Shoes that I got from Paris.
> 
> *In Platform satin Slingbacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In platform velvet open toe pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In Platform satin open toe pumps*


Very Prive's are always my favorite!


----------



## mich327

Here are my CLs - I have one more pair of sandals but they're hidden somewhere right now (they're from a long time ago). I only have 7 pairs of CLs, but I have over 20 pairs of MBs, which I need to finish posting up, too 

My faves are the materna wedges - the color is really fab!


----------



## angelie

^^ nice shoes girls


----------



## ladydeluxe

ilovemylife said:


> *Christian Louboutin* Shoes that I got from Paris.
> 
> *In Platform satin Slingbacks*




OMG I'VE BEEN HUNTING FOR THESE FOREVER! could you please please give more intel on them? like which boutique in paris you bought them from, what sizes are left and what number do i call, pretty please? i'm wondering if you got them from the boutique near the Lourve in 1 eme? ackkks i miss that place, i got my first louboutins there ush:


----------



## ms piggy

Bag-aholic said:


> mspiggy your wedges are lovely  I'd love a tortoiseshell pair, can I ask where you got them from?


 

Thanks, *Bag-aholic*. I got them in a mulit-brand designer boutique in Singapore. Maybe others could chime in as to the availability of these shoes on-line?


----------



## ashakes

ladydeluxe said:


> OMG I'VE BEEN HUNTING FOR THESE FOREVER! could you please please give more intel on them? like which boutique in paris you bought them from, what sizes are left and what number do i call, pretty please? i'm wondering if you got them from the boutique near the Lourve in 1 eme? ackkks i miss that place, i got my first louboutins there ush:



I have seen these in Saks I'm pretty sure.  Call them and see!   The ones in Saks may have had a gunmetal heel, but I can't remember.  I wasn't paying much attention for some reason. lol




mich327 said:


> Here are my CLs - I have one more pair of sandals but they're hidden somewhere right now (they're from a long time ago). I only have 7 pairs of CLs, but I have over 20 pairs of MBs, which I need to finish posting up, too
> 
> My faves are the materna wedges - the color is really fab!



They all look great!  Are the materna wedges comfy?



ilovemylife said:


> *Christian Louboutin* Shoes that I got from Paris.
> 
> *In Platform satin Slingbacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In platform velvet open toe pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In Platform satin open toe pumps*



 all of them, but especially love the very prives as well.  That color is amazing!


----------



## ashakes

SO, I finally was able to take some photos. I wanted to take a group shot, but it got late and I got over it. I will take one soon. 

Sorry for all the photos by the way.

Red Patent Rolandos






Black Patent Very Prive with Pewter Tip









Black/gold/silver Foxtrots





Black Mad Mary






Tiger Blue Karey Numero Prive


----------



## ashakes

Beige Mad Mary














Rouge Vernis Simple Pumps










Nude Jaws


----------



## ashakes

Black Patent Iowa Zeppa









Kelly Green Simple Pump










Red/purple/gold Foxtrot









Nude Patent Numero Prive


----------



## ashakes

Nude Patent Very Prive with Gold Tip













Pewter Lady Gres













Black Patent Rolande


----------



## ashakes

Nude Patent Yoyo 110













Black Leather Simple Pumps









Tortoise Patent Numero Prive













I have a couple more pairs on the way more than likely, but I will post those photos once they arrive.  Hopefully this will be it until Cruise. LOL  I only started collecting CLs probably around May/June, but I learn fast unfortunately.


----------



## Kamilla850

WOW WOW WOW!  I just had to say that again.  They are all beautiful!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ OMG you have one of the most amazing collections i've met here! ahhhhh you're tempting me! i absolutely love your prives especially the nudes and those black rolandes! i've been searching for them as well as the nude numero prive and the iowa zeppas... =( where did you get them, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mich327

Asha, love your shoes! And as for your question on page 74 about my Maternas, yes, they're comfy and I can walk miles in them. They do slip a bit on the back of the heel, but I have thin heels and all of my loubies do that to me!


----------



## 4LV

Beautiful collection!!!!


----------



## mich327

Asha, are you posing your shoes on an eero saarinen tulip table? I can't see the base, but it looks like the top of a table I have!


----------



## pwecious_323

Omg....this Is Such A Great Collection...i Cannot Believe You Got All That!!! Wow....i'm So Jealous! Hee Hee....great Choice And Unique Finds


----------



## Savannah

Gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly*

*ilovemylife* - Your blue satin VPs are darling!

----
*ashakes *- Love, love, love! 
Lovin your Iowa Zeppas!!! 
(One of my fav CL designs that I can never own...Oh, how I wish I could do ankle straps)


----------



## Butterfly*

More pics...
1.Whipsnake VP (Although the Roccias are the _better_ snakeskin, I must say these whipsnakes look _fab_ paired with a black leather jacket )
2. Black Bling Bling


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - nice!!  I love them both.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha girl, you've been busy!  lol  Your collection is TDF!


----------



## ilovemylife

ladydeluxe said:


> OMG I'VE BEEN HUNTING FOR THESE FOREVER! could you please please give more intel on them? like which boutique in paris you bought them from, what sizes are left and what number do i call, pretty please? i'm wondering if you got them from the boutique near the Lourve in 1 eme? ackkks i miss that place, i got my first louboutins there ush:


 
So sorry for being late. I got them at Christian boutique from rue de grenelle. You can call PIERRE at +331-42-22-33-07 or email at grenelleparisboutique@christianlouboutin.fr
He gave me his card and told me to call if I need anything. I think he will send them to you. Good luck.


----------



## ilovemylife

Butterfly* said:


> *ilovemylife* - Your blue satin VPs are darling!
> 
> ----
> *ashakes *- Love, love, love!
> Lovin your Iowa Zeppas!!!
> (One of my fav CL designs that I can never own...Oh, how I wish I could do ankle straps)



Thank you. Yours are so nice too  and *ashakes*'s collection is very impressive.


----------



## Stinas

Butterfly* said:


> More pics...
> 1.Whipsnake VP (Although the Roccias are the _better_ snakeskin, I must say these whipsnakes look _fab_ paired with a black leather jacket )
> 2. Black Bling Bling


Love them!!!!!



ashakes said:


> Nude Patent Yoyo 110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Leather Simple Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortoise Patent Numero Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asha....you did it once again!  I love them all!!!
> Im dying for the red rolandos....you cant find them anywhere now!


----------



## ashakes

mich327 said:


> Asha, are you posing your shoes on an eero saarinen tulip table? I can't see the base, but it looks like the top of a table I have!



*OMG I have no idea. I know what those tables look like and yes it looks similar to one, but it has a base w/ an intricate design. My parents have had it for 30+ years I swear and I *stole* it to set a bunch of books on (or shoes) lol *



pwecious_323 said:


> Omg....this Is Such A Great Collection...i Cannot Believe You Got All That!!! Wow....i'm So Jealous! Hee Hee....great Choice And Unique Finds



*Thanks you so much Lisa! 
* 


Savannah said:


> Gorgeous!



*Thank you! 
* 


Butterfly* said:


> ----
> *ashakes *- Love, love, love!
> Lovin your Iowa Zeppas!!!
> (One of my fav CL designs that I can never own...Oh, how I wish I could do ankle straps)



*Thanks! I'm sure you could pull off the ankle straps. They come down lower than you would think as do the Mad Marys.  
* 


oo_let_me_see said:


> Asha girl, you've been busy!  lol  Your collection is TDF!



*Thanks!  Lol.  Always busy.  *


----------



## ashakes

Stinas said:


> Asha....you did it once again!  I love them all!!!
> Im dying for the red rolandos....you cant find them anywhere now!



*Awww thanks!  What size do you need? Did you call Barneys, Saks, and NM?  I know they are hard to find, but hopefully one of those places will be able to locate a pair!
* 


Kamilla850 said:


> WOW WOW WOW!  I just had to say that again.  They are all beautiful!


*Thanks again Kamilla! *



ladydeluxe said:


> ^^ OMG you have one of the most amazing collections i've met here! ahhhhh you're tempting me! i absolutely love your prives especially the nudes and those black rolandes! i've been searching for them as well as the nude numero prive and the iowa zeppas... =( where did you get them, if you don't mind me asking?



*Thank you! The Iowa Zeppas actually came from a fellow TPFer.  They were too small for her so she was selling them on Ebay several months ago.  She originally purchased them from Neiman Marcus though.  You should call NM to have them try to locate a pair for you.  I know my SA told me several months ago they were available.  The rolandes are from Barneys/Saks.  Sadly I can't remember which and I took the sticker off the box as I like to get rid of evidence here and there.  The nude very prive is from Saks online from a pre-order a while back.  The nude numero prive I snagged from NM online months ago too.  And, the nude yoyo is from Saks NYC.  

PM if you want the Iowa Zeppa details from the box to help you with the NM search.


*


mich327 said:


> Asha, love your shoes! And as for your question on page 74 about my Maternas, yes, they're comfy and I can walk miles in them. They do slip a bit on the back of the heel, but I have thin heels and all of my loubies do that to me!



*Thanks!  Yes, my heels slip in a lot of his heels too, so I have learned to befriend heel inserts. *



4LV said:


> Beautiful collection!!!!



*Thank you! *


----------



## ashakes

Butterfly* said:


> More pics...
> 1.Whipsnake VP (Although the Roccias are the _better_ snakeskin, I must say these whipsnakes look _fab_ paired with a black leather jacket )
> 2. Black Bling Bling



Those are HOTTTTTT!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--I saw red Rolandos at Barneys in San Francisco yesterday.  I don't know what sizes they had available.

Ladydeluxe--I realize you were admiring the Iowa Zeppas, but thought I'd pass on that I just saw a pair of green Iowas on netaporter.com in a size 37 IIRC.

Ashakes--Your collection is astounding!  My head would spin if I looked in your closet.

Miss Piggy--I like your maternas.  They are understated glam.

Ilovemylife--Love your new additions.


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Ashakes, what a gorgeous collection you have, especially the nude Very Prive and No Prive. Drooling... Rolandos are just lush.


----------



## ashakes

Jo-Mitzi said:


> Ashakes, what a gorgeous collection you have, especially the nude Very Prive and No Prive. Drooling... Rolandos are just lush.



*Thank you so much!  I will be adding here and there, but for now I'm done until Cruise for the most part.  *



LavenderIce said:


> Ashakes--Your collection is astounding!  My head would spin if I looked in your closet.



*Haha. Thanks Lavender.  I'm sure I would have a good time in your closet too. *


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> *Awww thanks! What size do you need? Did you call Barneys, Saks, and NM? I know they are hard to find, but hopefully one of those places will be able to locate a pair!** *


 
I was at NM Short Hills, NJ yesterday...my SA is looking for a pair for me.  Right now I should  hold off on it considering I bought the Mad Marys & a few others(that I need to post tonight).  I told him to take his time...let me pay off this bill first lol  They are beautiful though....Since I couldnt find them I temporarly settled for a red Stewart Weitzman Fever pump ...love the fever pump.  So they will do for a little until I get my hands on the Rolando.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I posted these pics in another thread, but I guess I'll post them here too.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

red patent simple pumps


----------



## lovespeonies

*oo_let_me_see - *those are gorgeous! are they comfortable? i would like to get a pair of simple pumps because i keep hearing that they are very comfortable.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lovespeonies said:


> *oo_let_me_see - *those are gorgeous! are they comfortable? i would like to get a pair of simple pumps because i keep hearing that they are very comfortable.




So comfy!!!  Even the higher ones.  The nude ones are 85s, and I think the red are 100s, and they are just as comfy.  Love these!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas  - I just saw the red rolandos at Saks.  I am sure that you can find your size if you search around, that shoe was available at a few stores.

oo_let_me_see - I love those nude simple pumps, I have been thinking about getting them also.  Congrats!  Do you think the 85mm heel is a high heel?  I normally wear a 100mm heel because I needed all the addede height.  That has been the one thing stopping me from getting the nude simple pumps - I have only seen them in the 85mm heel.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas  - I just saw the red rolandos at Saks.  I am sure that you can find your size if you search around, that shoe was available at a few stores.
> 
> oo_let_me_see - I love those nude simple pumps, I have been thinking about getting them also.  Congrats!  Do you think the 85mm heel is a high heel?  I normally wear a 100mm heel because I needed all the addede height.  That has been the one thing stopping me from getting the nude simple pumps - I have only seen them in the 85mm heel.



Kamilla, I think the 85mm is a decent height.  I say go for them.  They are so cute in person and a perfect everyday kind of shoe.  =o)-


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

what a gorgeous shoes you lady's have!
no i need a pair of nude simple pumps and snake skin simple pumps!
well..someday maybe!


----------



## Stinas

My New Mad Marys


----------



## purplekicks

GGGGGGorgeous Mad Marys!!  I love CL's studded shoes.


----------



## Kamilla850

I love the Mad Marys on you Stinas - they look stunning!  Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> I love the Mad Marys on you Stinas - they look stunning!  Congrats and wear them well.



Thanks!!!  Soooo glad I got them!  They are sooo high!  I feel like a dominatrix in them lol  Love it!


----------



## ashakes

^^^LOL You know some girl told me my black ones were "scary" a few weeks ago, but whatever I'll just chop it up to she does not appreciate a fun look. LOL

They look fabulous on you!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*Stinas* your Mad Mary's look FAB on you!!


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> ^^^LOL You know some girl told me my black ones were "scary" a few weeks ago, but whatever I'll just chop it up to she does not appreciate a fun look. LOL
> 
> They look fabulous on you!


Yeah some weird woman at Neimans told me they should only be kept in the bedroom. lol
They just dont understand.


----------



## ledaatomica

*Stinas* you make thoese Mad marys look so hot! congrats on the purchase. 

*Ashakes *its wonderful that you managed to get good photos of your purchases I was very eager to see them... they are all lovely! 

*Butterfly*  I think the bling blings are gorgeous .. I love them and I am dying to get a pair .. I should probably save up for it though 


*ilovemylife *the blue satin vps are such a lovely colour. congrats on your purchases !


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas the MM look hot on you!  Congrats!


----------



## joanniii

Stinas said:


> My New Mad Marys



OMG I've been lurking in this thread for a bit lately.. and my goodness your shoes are HOT!! 
Do they fit you perfectly? Because from where I'm sitting the right shoe looks a bit loose.. I am wondering whether to size up or down in CLs for future reference so any help would be great


----------



## stinam

*Stinas*, Your Mad Marys look amazing!  I had previously only seen these in patent, but I love how lush the suede looks.   Congrats.


----------



## Butterfly*

*oo_let_me_see* - Love your red simples!

*Stinas* - sexy, sexy. I can't get enough of how his studded shoes look from the back:shame:


----------



## ladydeluxe

my new pair of black patent very prives with bronze/gold tips


----------



## mgdinosaur

ladydeluxe.. hehe.. can you walk properly in them? I'm thinking of getting a pair with pewter tips, but I'm more of a flats girl. Do you think I'll be able to walk in them?


----------



## ylime

*ladydeluxe*, they look gorgeous on you! And your legs are tdf! ​


----------



## FijiBuni

ylime said:


> *ladydeluxe*, they look gorgeous on you! And your legs are tdf! ​



ITA! GORGEOUS SHOES!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous, LD! Wherever did you find them? 




ladydeluxe said:


> my new pair of black patent very prives with bronze/gold tips


----------



## ashakes

^^^I'm assuming those are the ones from diabro.net. 

LadyDeluxe, they look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## angelie

omg everyones new shoes look gorgeous.

Asha u buy the most gorgeous shoes love 'em all!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ hey ladies!! thank you for your sweet comments! i got them from a branded shoe/bags boutique here and i got a 10% discount for them! and yes *mgdinosaur*, i can even run in them!! LOL, this is what Paris trained me for!


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Oh wow, they are absolutely gorgeous Ladydeluxe. Congrats! Beautiful legs as well.
You mean you got them from Paris or in the States? I'm coveting nude patent very prive or numero prive - quel surprise!  - but I'm very tempted to buy black patent very prives. This is my favourite style together with Pigalle and Decollete. 
Oh I can't stop drooling over these shoes.... lol


----------



## squeak

Here are a pair i got on sale a few years back. reduced from &#8364;850 to &#8364;220


----------



## ashakes

So, I finally took a couple of modeling pics.  They were taken last night and I don't have a fulll length mirror in my room.  I did not want to go downstairs where our dining room has a wall full of mirrors b/c then my Mom would ask me what the heck I was doing. LOL  The stockings are a sheer black, not sure why they kind of look navy.

Then, here is my new Lady Gres in black leather.  I also have them in pewter leather, but those are a couple of pages back I think.


----------



## ashakes

squeak said:


> Here are a pair i got on sale a few years back. reduced from 850 to 220



WOW what a steal!  The bronze python is gorgeous!!!



angelie said:


> Asha u buy the most gorgeous shoes love 'em all!!!



Thanks Angelie!


----------



## ladydeluxe

ashakes: you have one of the loveliest loub collections! i absolutely love your iowa zeppas, i've been dying to find the exact pair but to no avail!


----------



## Stinas

They are a half size big.  I usually wear a 39 in CL but these are a 39.5.  I put one of those heel liners in & they seem ok for now.  They are at the cobbler as we speak.  
I would suggest you stay at your regular CL size or go down a half size.



joanniii said:


> OMG I've been lurking in this thread for a bit lately.. and my goodness your shoes are HOT!!
> Do they fit you perfectly? Because from where I'm sitting the right shoe looks a bit loose.. I am wondering whether to size up or down in CLs for future reference so any help would be great


----------



## squeak

ashakes said:


> WOW what a steal!  The bronze python is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angelie!



any idea what the name of them is? i bought them and never checked, would it be on the box, think i have it somewhere? i love them so much but have worn them loads and they are a bit destroyed ush:


----------



## ashakes

^^^they are the Palace Zeppa I believe.

Thanks ladydeluxe!

Stinas, it's so strange to me you had to size down for the Mad Mary.  Maybe it's b/c both of my pairs are the patent ones, but I had to get the same size as my Rolandos since they are the same base.  They are too big for me insole wise, but if I went w/ my normal CL size, my toes would be hurting majorly!


----------



## ashakes

ashakes said:


> ^^^they are the Palace Zeppa I believe.
> 
> Thanks ladydeluxe!
> 
> Stinas, it's so strange to me you had to size down for the Mad Mary.  Maybe it's b/c both of my pairs are the patent ones, but I had to get the same size as my Rolandos since they are the same base.  They are too big for me insole wise, but if I went w/ my normal CL size, my toes would be hurting majorly!



Stinas, were yours purchased as used?  I only ask b/c maybe since they were suede they were stretched out and so that's why they are a tad big now?


----------



## hsl521

^^^ yea that is strange. I had to go up 1 whole size for my Mad Mary


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> They are a half size big. I usually wear a 39 in CL but these are a 39.5. I put one of those heel liners in & they seem ok for now. They are at the cobbler as we speak.
> I would suggest you stay at your regular CL size or go down a half size.


 
Let us know how it works out ofr you at the cobbler.



ashakes said:


> ^^^they are the Palace Zeppa I believe.
> 
> Thanks ladydeluxe!
> 
> Stinas, it's so strange to me you had to size down for the Mad Mary. Maybe it's b/c both of my pairs are the patent ones, but I had to get the same size as my Rolandos since they are the same base. They are too big for me insole wise, but if I went w/ my normal CL size, my toes would be hurting majorly!


 
I think she meant to size up.  She said her shoes are a half size up.  I had to re-read everyone's statement because I thought I was misreading something.



squeak said:


> Here are a pair i got on sale a few years back. reduced from 850 to 220


 
Those are lovely!


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha, wow I love your new lady gres!!  They are so fabulous.  
Please share the color of your toe polish, it looks so pretty!


----------



## ashakes

Thanks Kamilla.  

The toe nail polish is Russian Navy by OPI.


----------



## ledaatomica

^ love that line of OPI. But since red is my preference an Affair in Red square and st. petersburgundy are my faves 
I have yet to try the navy though.....looks so luscious


----------



## ashakes

^leda, too funny.  I have all of those colors too (bought 4 from that line at once LOL), but I went w/ the Russian Navy first since it was the new "it" color.  I'm getting a pedicure later today so I will be changing the color actually to one of those.


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha - I love it!  I tried Russian Navy but it was a bit too dark so I went with another OPI color that is also part of that collection called "Who are you Wearing", it is a bit lighter and has purplish hues to it.  And I also love "Have you seen my Limo" - but I think that I like this color moreso because of the name LOL.


----------



## brigadeiro

*oo_let_me_see and ashakes* where oh where did you get your Patent red simple pumps?!?  I've been looking for the perfect red pump for years!!! I  my simples too, but red patent...you can't get more perfect than that.

PS. Do you find that shade of red wearable? They look brighter than the red used for the Miss Boxe wedge...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

briga, they are gorgeous and oh so comfy!  Call CL on Horatio...212-255-1910.  That's where I got mine, but call quick, because the SA told me they fly off the shelf!  The color is fabulous and very wearable, sort of Christina-isk.  Love them.


----------



## panrixx

squeak said:


> any idea what the name of them is? i bought them and never checked, would it be on the box, think i have it somewhere? i love them so much but have worn them loads and they are a bit destroyed ush:


 
I have just bought a pair of these for my wife. They came from the Louboutin press office and were used for several photo shoots before I bought them.

As far as I know, but I am only a bloke, they are Palace Zeppa.

These are the ones I purchased for my wife, Karen.


----------



## squeak

wow, how did you get those? she will love them i am sure, i adore mine!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Electric Blue patent simple pumps 70mm*









*Leopard Print Miss Allen J 85mm (I think its the perfect height for me...) what do you girls think about this shoe on me?  I was hoping I can wear it with enough things..*


----------



## angelie

^^ omg calisnoopy those are gorgeous


----------



## calisnoopy

*Louboutin Red Patent stacked pumps (not sure of the name though)*
*Louboutin Miss Boxe black leather wedges (has anyone thought these were slightly uncomfy?)*


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> Stinas, were yours purchased as used? I only ask b/c maybe since they were suede they were stretched out and so that's why they are a tad big now?


Still waiting for them to come back from the cobbler.  
No they werent...just a display, but the toe box is fine...they are just a little big in the back of the shoe.  The heel liner made it feel fine, but I didnt wear them long enough to really feel if it did the job.


----------



## ladydeluxe

*calisnoopy:* how did you manage to snag up the miss boxe in richie's style! you lucky duck! those are one of her favorites, i keep seeing them on her feet in photos. anyway i do have a pair in black patent and she's my favorite pair of CLs. they're very comfy and will stretch in due time so no worries. are they tight on you?


----------



## Kamilla850

Calisnoopy - those leopard Miss Allens are beautiful, I love them.  These can be worn with anything!!


----------



## calisnoopy

ladydeluxe said:


> *calisnoopy:* how did you manage to snag up the miss boxe in richie's style! you lucky duck! those are one of her favorites, i keep seeing them on her feet in photos. anyway i do have a pair in black patent and she's my favorite pair of CLs. they're very comfy and will stretch in due time so no worries. are they tight on you?


 
I dunno--my SA at Barneys in Beverly Hills is awesome...she even tells me when CLs go on sale!!  LOL...she convinced me to get the miss boxe and i figured sure, why not...i think it may just be the toe box that is slightly tight??  Or the arch?  Im not sure...I have flat feet ush:


----------



## calisnoopy

Kamilla850 said:


> Calisnoopy - those leopard Miss Allens are beautiful, I love them. These can be worn with anything!!


 
aww thanks!!!  i really hope so...im just worried about the pony hair too...i guess i have to wear them in bright nice sunny days only...with no chance of rain or snow:okay:


----------



## LavenderIce

Cali--your collection is stunning!


----------



## fashionispoison

drapo rousso. would have ed them but do not fit me


----------



## calisnoopy

^^awww thanks everyone!!

The Blue Patent Simple Pumps Info that people have been asking me for:

I found the card of the SA i bought it from:

Pauleta Alexieva
212-396-1884

Let her know Cory referred you and you wanted the blue patent simple pumps...theyre 70mm =)


----------



## javaboo

Calisnoopy: I have the exact same pair of Miss Boxe and they are very comfy. I wore them all day once they were broken in and they are the most comfortable heels I have at that height. Don't worry, they will stretch out in due time. I got them half size larger than my normal shoe size.


----------



## cjy

calisnoopy said:


> *Electric Blue patent simple pumps 70mm*
> View attachment 296124
> 
> 
> View attachment 296125
> 
> 
> View attachment 296126
> 
> 
> *Leopard Print Miss Allen J 85mm (I think its the perfect height for me...) what do you girls think about this shoe on me? I was hoping I can wear it with enough things..*
> View attachment 296127
> 
> 
> View attachment 296128


Love them both. Great heel height. You can wear them with alot of things. A black bress would be stunning with the leopard!


----------



## cjy

panrixx said:


> I have just bought a pair of these for my wife. They came from the Louboutin press office and were used for several photo shoots before I bought them.
> 
> As far as I know, but I am only a bloke, they are Palace Zeppa.
> 
> These are the ones I purchased for my wife, Karen.


 
Hey, Can you give my husband a call???!!!:okay:


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Lol!!


----------



## Stinas




----------



## chantel

I love Louboutins, but only managed to buy one pair - Madison boots, this autumn. They are gorgeous and I can't get enough of them! 

You ladies have stunning collections 

Here's a pic but I have them in brown suede.


----------



## LavenderIce

Fashionispoison: I love your drapo.  I am sorry you had to return them.

Stinas: Score!  Another great deal for you.

Chantel: I envy you.  I would love a pair of CL booties, but I think they would not be too comfortable for me.


----------



## Stinas

chantel said:


> I love Louboutins, but only managed to buy one pair - Madison boots, this autumn. They are gorgeous and I can't get enough of them!
> 
> You ladies have stunning collections
> 
> Here's a pic but I have them in brown suede.


They are beautiful!  Take some real pics...would love to see them on!



LavenderIce said:


> Stinas: Score! Another great deal for you.


Im going crazy with shoes lately!  Once you start you really cant stop.


----------



## chantel

Stinas said:


> They are beautiful! Take some real pics...would love to see them on!


 
I'll try to take pics tonight, I don't ever remember but now I have to do it!  I also should take pics of my Chanel and Dior so maybe I'll remeber to take those too.

*Lavenderlce*: When I bought those shoes I was quite afraid if I could ever even wear them (as I have pretty wide feet whereas the shoes are quite narrow) but as I've been wearing them, they have shaped to my feet :okay:


----------



## chantel

Ok here we go! I finally got the pics of my shoes - and now there's many of them  As these Madison boots are so versitale! I lovelovelove them! I couldn't tell my mum how much they cost but I think I didn't need to say anything, she knew it was a  LOT.  Worth of every penny!


----------



## Stinas

chantel said:


> Ok here we go! I finally got the pics of my shoes - and now there's many of them  As these Madison boots are so versitale! I lovelovelove them! I couldn't tell my mum how much they cost but I think I didn't need to say anything, she knew it was a LOT.  Worth of every penny!


LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## fashionispoison

omg those are hotttt


----------



## chantel

Stinas said:


> LOVE THEM!!!!


Thanks, me too


----------



## LavenderIce

Chantel--they are hot and sassy!


----------



## Zophie

I just got these boots today and I love them!  And for me having skinny calves they fit pretty well.  For reference, my calf at the largest part is 12.5 inches.  I'm 5'0" tall.  And my dog wouldn't keep out of the pics!  I finally had to pick her up to take a couple without her in them.


----------



## ledaatomica

Zophie, I love how your new alta ariellas look on you. I have to say that they do work well with smaller calves. I have them in suede and I wear them all the time. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## cjy

Zophie,
They look great! I think your dog likes them too!!


----------



## Zophie

I would set the timer on the camera for 10 seconds and go stand there.  Every time she'd get in the way right in time for it to snap the picture!  I think she just likes having her picture taken because she knows she looks better than any shoes possibly could.


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> I just got these boots today and I love them! And for me having skinny calves they fit pretty well. For reference, my calf at the largest part is 12.5 inches. I'm 5'0" tall. And my dog wouldn't keep out of the pics! I finally had to pick her up to take a couple without her in them.


Zophie those look amazing on you!!!  I love love love them!
and of course I love your maltese!  She looks just like mine!  They do enjoy taking pics! lol
Enjoy your boots!


----------



## mychillywilly

Zophie said:


> I just got these boots today and I love them! And for me having skinny calves they fit pretty well. For reference, my calf at the largest part is 12.5 inches. I'm 5'0" tall. And my dog wouldn't keep out of the pics! I finally had to pick her up to take a couple without her in them.


 
They look so good on you. I am 5' tall too and have small calves... now that I saw how perfect they are on you I want apair for myself too...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Zophie, those are hot!

x


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> I would set the timer on the camera for 10 seconds and go stand there. Every time she'd get in the way right in time for it to snap the picture! I think she just likes having her picture taken because she knows she looks better than any shoes possibly could.


 

Well, she did have a cute little outfit on, she must have thought you forgot to call her over because obviously she was suppose to be in the picture! It was adorable!


----------



## LavenderIce

Zophie--you are rockin' those boots!   I never considered CL boots or booties for myself because I wasn't sure how comfortable they would be.  Your maltese is adorable!  I noticed how she manages to sneak into your pictures.


----------



## BagLady06

i only have these two pairs. cant wear the Bruges (too small) so they have never been worn yet even though i bought them ages ago. i probably could wear the wedges, but i havent worn them yet either.










Pics: mine

also - someone, somewhere....was asking for all the syles of CL's or something....i recently found this site http://www.shopstyle.com/

click on shoes/brand/CL/okay and it will display quite a number of them and where to buy them.


----------



## ledaatomica

my new CL Anemones ... purchased them from Cl boutique in LA on burton way. They are a little over the top but I think they are really fun !


----------



## fashionispoison

^ hot!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> my new CL Anemones ... purchased them from Cl boutique in LA on burton way. They are a little over the top but I think they are really fun !


WOW...now thats the perfect red shoe!!
I love them!


----------



## foxycleopatra

I LOVE your RED satin Anemone's....that red satin truly is IMO the BEST version for the Anemone's.  The PERFECT SHADE of red!  Too bad my size is not available.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *fahionispoision*, *stinas* and *foxy*

foxy, thats really unfortunate you cannot find your size. I am sure you knew all the places to call or search. In any case they had several sizes at the CL boutique in LA in addition to Barneys on wilshire.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ledaatomica said:


> thanks *fahionispoision*, *stinas* and *foxy*
> 
> foxy, thats really unfortunate you cannot find your size. I am sure you knew all the places to call or search. In any case they had several sizes at the CL boutique in LA in addition to Barneys on wilshire.


 
What I really regret now is not wait-listing/pre-ordering that red version of the Anemone ahead of time with Barney's LA.  I'm like a 35-35.5 in that shoe and AFAIK only one pair 35 & one pair 35.5 of the red came into the US -- Barney's LA got them and sold out instantly.  Barneys NY only received sizes 36-40 for the Red Anemone in their shipment so anyone below 36 or above 40 is out of luck.  And CL LA boutique (the only boutique that got the red Anemone's) is out of small sizes as well.  

I've been waiting for CL to re-release the perfect shade of red in satin....and this is it!!  Now here's to hoping he re-releases the satin Pigalle 120 (without the bow) in that exact same shade of red!


----------



## Kamilla850

Ledaatomica - wow, those anemones are absolutely beautiful.  Is your bow red and black?  I have not seen that version, Barneys has them in red with a red and white bow.  That is one incredible shoe.  Congrats and wear them well.  Did you get them on sale by any chance?  I am still feeling the pain of paying $1k+ for that shoe and was hoping to find them on sale somewhere.  I highly doubt that it will get marked down before the holidays though.


----------



## mychillywilly

ledaatomica said:


> my new CL Anemones ... purchased them from Cl boutique in LA on burton way. They are a little over the top but I think they are really fun !


 WOW this is so pretty


----------



## cjy

BagLady06 said:


> i only have these two pairs. cant wear the Bruges (too small) so they have never been worn yet even though i bought them ages ago. i probably could wear the wedges, but i havent worn them yet either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics: mine
> 
> also - someone, somewhere....was asking for all the syles of CL's or something....i recently found this site http://www.shopstyle.com/
> 
> click on shoes/brand/CL/okay and it will display quite a number of them and where to buy them.


 

Lovin that wedge!!!!


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> my new CL Anemones ... purchased them from Cl boutique in LA on burton way. They are a little over the top but I think they are really fun !


 

HOT,SEXY AND CHIC!!! WOW! Have seen them in black also, I love them!!


----------



## Zophie

Those anenomes are gorgeous!  My bank account is very lucky that I have no place to wear those.

And BagLady06, you need to wear those CLs!  If one pair is too small sell them on ebay and buy some that fit.  They are both so pretty.  I love the red.


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> Zophie--you are rockin' those boots! I never considered CL boots or booties for myself because I wasn't sure how comfortable they would be. Your maltese is adorable! I noticed how she manages to sneak into your pictures.


 

Thanks!  I haven't worn the boots yet except to try them on so I'm not sure how comfy they are.  I've worn my booties a few times and while they aren't the most comfortable shoes I've ever had, I can walk a few blocks in them and work all day and walk back to my car and it's not too bad.  Now I did wear them once shopping in the mall for a couple of hours and I wanted to scream my feet hurt so bad.


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> Ledaatomica - wow, those anemones are absolutely beautiful. Is your bow red and black? I have not seen that version, Barneys has them in red with a red and white bow. That is one incredible shoe. Congrats and wear them well. Did you get them on sale by any chance? I am still feeling the pain of paying $1k+ for that shoe and was hoping to find them on sale somewhere. I highly doubt that it will get marked down before the holidays though.


 
Thanks Kamilla, those anemones have a black and red bow indeed and no unfortunately they were not on sale at all. They did have them in red and white at Barneys in Beverly Hills.


----------



## LavenderIce

Leda--Wow!  Now that is a shoe!


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *LavenderIce*, *Zophie*, *cjy*, *mychillywilly*

I have so glad that I ended up buying them. I actually didnt have them in mind when I went shoe shopping this week in LA. I was eyeing a few other tamer choices but my husband was with me and he said something along the lines of his opinion wouldnt make a difference in the shoe department anyway but those were his fave CLs so far. Since he really doesnt approve of my shoe habit altogther I thought I would comply with his choice!!!!!

I bought another pair of CLs but I had it shipped, I will be posting pictures when they arrive. I guess its good for my wallet that we dont have much of a CL selection here in Seattle .... seeing the shoes in person is much more tempting ..


----------



## legaldiva

I just love everyone's new shoes!  Esp those knock out anemones!!


----------



## Joke

BlkLadyLaw you have IMO one of the most interesting CL collections! Love em all!!!


----------



## lorenza

Zophie: 

I have followed your CL boot purchase all along. 

I have been after the Alta ariella´s for so long, but not being able to try them on, has stopped me from buying them. Are they what you expect them to be? Satified with you purchase? I am a CL 6. Should I buy a 6.5?

They do look lovely on you.

Thanks for your time

Lo


----------



## smurfet

*leda*-  the Anemones!  Would love to see you model those with an outfit.  I've only seen them on the Victoria Secret model- and, somehow, I just can't imagine leaving the house like that.


----------



## Zophie

smurfet said:


> *leda*-  the Anemones! Would love to see you model those with an outfit. I've only seen them on the Victoria Secret model- and, somehow, I just can't imagine leaving the house like that.


 

hehehe, me too.  If I had a VS model's body I might be a little more tempted to go out half naked, but I don't.  

lorenza, I'll let you know how the boots are once I actually wear them beyond just putting them on in the house.  I was thinking about wearing them tomorrow but I have to drive two hours each way in a rental car that is uncomfortable to drive for work tomorrow so I think I'll wait.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *legaldiva* and *smurfet*

I have few outfits in mind for the anemones will have to remember to take pictures when I wear them. I certainly wouldnt want to go out wearing lingerie even though I have a few la perlas that would look quite nice with these shoes..


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> thanks *LavenderIce*, *Zophie*, *cjy*, *mychillywilly*
> 
> I have so glad that I ended up buying them. I actually didnt have them in mind when I went shoe shopping this week in LA. I was eyeing a few other tamer choices but my husband was with me and he said something along the lines of his opinion wouldnt make a difference in the shoe department anyway but those were his fave CLs so far. Since he really doesnt approve of my shoe habit altogther I thought I would comply with his choice!!!!!
> 
> I bought another pair of CLs but I had it shipped, I will be posting pictures when they arrive. I guess its good for my wallet that we dont have much of a CL selection here in Seattle .... seeing the shoes in person is much more tempting ..


I know what you mean about being glad you do not live in a city with an incredible CL selection.  I find the CL selection in San Francisco at Saks, NM, Barneys and Nordstrom pales in comparison to those I have seen in Las Vegas and NYC.  Everytime I shop in those cities I run the risk of depleting my bank account.


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> I know what you mean about being glad you do not live in a city with an incredible CL selection. I find the CL selection in San Francisco at Saks, NM, Barneys and Nordstrom pales in comparison to those I have seen in Las Vegas and NYC. Everytime I shop in those cities I run the risk of depleting my bank account.


 

shoot, I just do that shopping online.  I can only imagine if I lived somewhere with a great selection!  I'd have to get a second job just to pay for shoes!


----------



## demicouture

beautiful shoes everyone

i got my 3 pairs today (only part of my order though)
but i love them!!!!!!!!!!!!! specially my *Very Prive strass* in nude suede


----------



## lovespeonies

*demicouture* - those are tdf!  where did you get them?  i have never seen those nude suede vps before.  i am drooling.


----------



## LavenderIce

Demicouture your shoes are stunning!


----------



## pwecious_323

omg..those are lovely...love the nude and blue CLs....where did u order them from?? plz share ...and how much??? thx


----------



## ashakes

leda, love the red Anemones.

Denim, WOW is all I have to say and you know I absolutely love the blue rolandos!


----------



## ashakes

Zophie, HOT HOT HOT!!!!

chantel, those boots look stunning on you. And I too like those jeans.

Gosh, I have some major catching up to do in this thread!  I have made several purchases in the last couple of weeks, but I don't have any of them with me as I'm out of town, so will post as soon as I get back!


----------



## ashakes

Stinas, the pigalles look so good on you!

Calisnoopy, amazing purchases and especially love the blue patent color!


----------



## LavenderIce

My most recent purchase:  gray python Pigalles!


----------



## Kamilla850

Leyla, you already know I love your purchases, they are stunning.  
Lavender - the grey python pigalles are beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## ledaatomica

Thanks *ashakes*! cant wait to see your new purchases hurry back from vacation!

*LavenderIce* I think I went to heaven and saw beauty! Please do post modeling pics...


----------



## Stinas

demicouture said:


> beautiful shoes everyone
> 
> i got my 3 pairs today (only part of my order though)
> but i love them!!!!!!!!!!!!! specially my *Very Prive strass* in nude suede



I loveeeeeeeeeeee the Very Prive!!!!! Please do model pics!!!!!
Where did u get them?>>!  Im in love!  Ive never seen them!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Ashakes*_--you have the best shoe taste; please don't tease us for long!

_*LavIce*_--those pigalles are TDF!!!!  I've just _got_ to see modelling/outfit pics!


----------



## chicbabacool

I finally got my boyfriend to take pictures of me wearing my new Loubies! I still haven't gotten my Lapanos back from Arty the cobbler but I'll post pics of them as soon as I do.

Here's me in my wine Rolandos in my boyfriend's dorm room. I just realized that the hem of my pants is covering my heel but they cup my foot perfectly and there's no space between the shoe and my heel. Next time I wear a skirt I'll take another pic!


----------



## chicbabacool

Here's another picture of the Rolandos just for comparison:


----------



## lovespeonies

They are so sexy on you.  They look like they fit you perfectly!


----------



## ledaatomica

*chicbabacool*  love them! congrats they look fab on you


----------



## Barbiedoll

*chicbabacool gorgeous shoes .......
*


----------



## ashakes

chicbabacool said:


> I finally got my boyfriend to take pictures of me wearing my new Loubies! I still haven't gotten my Lapanos back from Arty the cobbler but I'll post pics of them as soon as I do.
> 
> Here's me in my wine Rolandos in my boyfriend's dorm room. I just realized that the hem of my pants is covering my heel but they cup my foot perfectly and there's no space between the shoe and my heel. Next time I wear a skirt I'll take another pic!



bow chica bow bow haha  GORGEOUS!

Legaldiva, THANK YOU!

Leda, I will as soon as I get them all in one place. I had most of them shipped and they are all over the place. LOL  I am probably going to grab a few of the pairs tomorrow so will try to post pics ASAP!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*These are so hot!!! These would go nicely with my rouge kelly*

*



*


----------



## oo_let_me_see

You are hot, chicbaba!  Love them!


----------



## smurfet

*chicbaba*- Thanks for posting pix of your Rolandos.  Just like my Rolandes, they show a lot of toe cleavage.  I was doubtful at first because they don't show so much cleavage in the celebrity shots, but they look beautiful on you!


----------



## chicbabacool

smurfet said:


> *chicbaba*- Thanks for posting pix of your Rolandos.  Just like my Rolandes, they show a lot of toe cleavage.  I was doubtful at first because they don't show so much cleavage in the celebrity shots, but they look beautiful on you!



Thank you *oo_let_me_see, smurfet, chanelvgirl, ashakes, barbiedoll, ledaatomica,* and *lovespeonies* for your kind comments!

Toe cleavage is one of CL's signatures. There's numerous quotes of him saying how sexy he thinks it is. I have to admit that I was a bit shocked that there was that toe cleavage, but I figured that's the way they were meant to be worn!


----------



## chicbabacool

My beige Lapanos, for reference purposes (they have their own thread )


----------



## Butterfly*

^^Congrats on your purchases, *ChickB*! 

I just got these NP patents today..

Got them for a whopping $120!! 
They were on sale, plus I have a couple gift cards.


----------



## ledaatomica

I love those numero prives butterfly* !


----------



## ledaatomica

Finally I bought the CL Mouche. This was when I was in LA last week. I have been wanting those for over a year but was concerned with fit and wouldnt purchase them over the phone. I am so surprised at how soft and comfortable they are contrary to what I had imagined when I saw pictures ... I also stopped buying black shoes a while back because I have too many so I went with my second black, navy ....


----------



## wantmore

demicouture said:


> beautiful shoes everyone
> 
> i got my 3 pairs today (only part of my order though)
> but i love them!!!!!!!!!!!!! specially my *Very Prive strass* in nude suede


Your V. Prive Strass is yummie!


----------



## Kamilla850

Leda - WOW those are beautiful.  The Mouche is one of my favorite styles, they look amazing on you!  Congrats.  
I hope that I find a pair soon, because I asbolutely love them.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks Kamilla!
I thought you already had a pair?


----------



## Kamilla850

I used to but I ended up selling them because they were one full size too big on me.  The Mouche surprisingly does not run the same as other Very Prives, the Mouche actually run more true to size and so they were just way too big on me.  They are beautiful shoes though!


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla, I am also very surprised how these shoe fit. They mould to the foot and are so comfortable.  I almost got these TTS but sized up 1/2 size for better toe area comfort knowing I probably would not be able to stretch those!


----------



## Stinas

Those are amazing!!!



ledaatomica said:


> Finally I bought the CL Mouche. This was when I was in LA last week. I have been wanting those for over a year but was concerned with fit and wouldnt purchase them over the phone. I am so surprised at how soft and comfortable they are contrary to what I had imagined when I saw pictures ... I also stopped buying black shoes a while back because I have too many so I went with my second black, navy ....


----------



## Stinas

I love love love these!!!!!!!!!


chicbabacool said:


> Here's another picture of the Rolandos just for comparison:


----------



## demicouture

amazing shoes everyone again!!!
thanks everyone 
i got mine from AlOthman Kuwait. Before anyone wonders, it is the store i buy for.. 
i still need to post pics of my bronze bling bling


----------



## ashakes

chica, HOT!!!

leda, gorgeous and classic!

I have a few CL purchases to add to the thread, but these are the only ones I was able to get photos of.

Metallic no. prives


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ oh ashakes you have one of the most fabuleux CL collections here!! where did you get those hot numero prives?? ahhh i want a pair too!! lol what other colors do they come in?


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *Stinas* and *ashakes*!

wow *ashakes* those a such a lovely colour! looking forward to see the rest and while you are at it how about a group shot of your lovely collection


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow asha, those metallic NPs are beautiful, what is the color called, it is stunning.


----------



## LavenderIce

Leda--your mouche look so exquisite on!

Asha--wow!  Love the color of the np!


----------



## ashakes

Thanks girls.  They are a metallic blue.  I am dying to wear them, but it was snowing here last night. lol


----------



## ledaatomica

Thanks *LavenderIce*!

*ashakes *I know how you feel about wanting to wear CLs in the snow but hesistating! I actually dared to go out in my CL suede boots last night while it was snowing.


----------



## legaldiva

^^ My bf is a total enabler, too--he's been known to carry me over snow banks, and give me piggy back rides to save my CLs.

We must look like quite a pair!  LOL.

Chic--love those Laponos!  Very unique.

Just won black patent decolletes from Ebay--$200 _*under*_ retail (with a gift card I had)!  NIB!


----------



## blackbird

^ gah! so jealous!


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> _*Ashakes*_--you have the best shoe taste; please don't tease us for long!
> 
> _*LavIce*_--those pigalles are TDF!!!! I've just _got_ to see modelling/outfit pics!


 
Paired with my black James Perse dress. Excuse the dirty mirror and messy, un-chic bathroom:


----------



## cjy

LavenderIce said:


> Paired with my black James Perse dress. Excuse the dirty mirror and messy, un-chic bathroom:


Thanks for the pictures! You look great! The shoes are flattering on. you can see behind you and the heels look amazing.:okay:


----------



## LavenderIce

I purposely tried to get reflection shots.  Thank you cjy.


----------



## ledaatomica

very chic *LavenderIce*.
I love them on you, they look amazing!


----------



## cjy

LavenderIce said:


> I purposely tried to get reflection shots. Thank you cjy.


 
The only thing you missed that may have made the shot better was if the dog had been in it.


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> The only thing you missed that may have made the shot better was if the dog had been in it.


 

oh, definitely!  I think my dog knows how much she improves pictures so she stands right in front of me when I try to take them.


----------



## stinam

*Lavender* -- Those shoes look gorgeous, classy and sexy all in one, especially paired with your pencil skirt.  Very chic!   I saw the python pigalle at Saks and was pining to get them ... except that my foot is too wide for the pigalle.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks Stinam.  I always thought I would never be able to fit them properly, but these happen to be a half size smaller than my other CLs.  I also think it's the lower height that makes them fit better.


----------



## Edrine

ashakes said:


> chica, HOT!!!
> 
> leda, gorgeous and classic!
> 
> I have a few CL purchases to add to the thread, but these are the only ones I was able to get photos of.
> 
> Metallic no. prives


 

tdf!!


----------



## Stinas

chicbabacool said:


> My beige Lapanos, for reference purposes (they have their own thread )


I love these!!  
I didnt like them until I tried them on, now I cant stop thinking of them.  I tried on my reg size (39) and I think I need a 40.  Did you size up a full size?  I feel like they fit like my Decolletes


----------



## chicbabacool

Stinas said:


> I love these!!
> I didnt like them until I tried them on, now I cant stop thinking of them.  I tried on my reg size (39) and I think I need a 40.  Did you size up a full size?  I feel like they fit like my Decolletes



Yes I had to go up a full size. I usually wear a 37 in CL but I had to get these in a 38.


----------



## ledaatomica

one of my new holy grail shoes ... been looking for them since 2006.


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> one of my new holy grail shoes ... been looking for them since 2006.


 Oh they are TDF!!!


----------



## ashakes

I have had these since October and finally wore them a few days ago. lol

*Leda*, love the pigalles. I recently purchased those too!  I went from 0 leopards to 4 in the last 2 weeks I think. 

*Lavender*, the pigalles look so good on you!

Thank you *Edrine*!

I also have the leopard Sevillanas in hand, but I'm too lazy to post pics. I will visit this thread later and post them and some more!


----------



## diana

ledaatomica said:


> one of my new holy grail shoes ... been looking for them since 2006.



lucky you!!  i wish i could find these in my size, they are TDF!!


----------



## sunny2

Wow. They look GORGEOUS on you! Nice legs


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> I have had these since October and finally wore them a few days ago. lol
> 
> *Leda*, love the pigalles. I recently purchased those too! I went from 0 leopards to 4 in the last 2 weeks I think.
> 
> *Lavender*, the pigalles look so good on you!
> 
> Thank you *Edrine*!
> 
> I also have the leopard Sevillanas in hand, but I'm too lazy to post pics. I will visit this thread later and post them and some more!


 They look so cute on you?


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *cjy, diana , ashakes*!

*asha* your mads are look lovely , you wear them so well. I know what you mean about the leopards being addicting all on their own .. would love the see pictures of your leopard family!!


----------



## blackbird

*ledaatomica, I'm not a huge fan of animal prints, but those are gorgeous!
*


----------



## ledaatomica

*blackbird *I wasnt either until I saw those shoes, lol!


----------



## Zophie

ashakes, those are beautiful!

and diana, I love the leopards.  I own no animal print shoes, at least not yet.


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> one of my new holy grail shoes ... been looking for them since 2006.


I love love love them!!! 
Where did u find them??!


ashakes said:


> I have had these since October and finally wore them a few days ago. lol


I love the creme!
I cant believe you had them since oct & havent worn them!  I cant wait to wear mine when they come! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Leda--I love your leopard pigalle!  

I bought my leopard pony hair sevillanas in September and just wore them a few nights ago for my work's Christmas party.  If I hadn't bought them (or my python pigalle) I would have bought the leopard pigalles.  When I saw them at BG last month I had to fight the urge to start a leopard collection.  


Here they are with my Black Halo Jackie O dress:









Asha--Your mad mary are kick ass!


----------



## ashakes

cjy said:


> They look so cute on you?


*Thank you!*



ledaatomica said:


> *asha* your mads are look lovely , you wear them so well. I know what you mean about the leopards being addicting all on their own .. would love the see pictures of your leopard family!!


*Thank you leda. I will take photos once I have them all in one place.  My SO said a while ago that for some reason he doesn't really like leopard print shoes, but I am making it my job to convert him. LOL  I'm going to guess it's b/c he hasn't seen a Louboutin leopard. *



Zophie said:


> ashakes, those are beautiful!



*Thank you Zophie!*





Stinas said:


> I love the creme!
> I cant believe you had them since oct & havent worn them!  I cant wait to wear mine when they come! lol



*Thank you.  I have black too, but I didn't take any photos.  Did you get the beige as well?

*


LavenderIce said:


> I bought my leopard pony hair sevillanas in September and just wore them a few nights ago for my work's Christmas party.  If I hadn't bought them (or my python pigalle) I would have bought the leopard pigalles.  When I saw them at BG last month I had to fight the urge to start a leopard collection.
> 
> 
> Here they are with my Black Halo Jackie O dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asha--Your mad mary are kick ass!



*Lavender, OMG you look amazing. I love the entire look.  The dress fits you so well and the shoes just finish off the look.  I received my Sevillanas earlier this week and I can't wait to wear them.  I'm going to Vegas in a couple of weeks and I have soooo many shoes I want to take and these are one of the many pairs. lol  

I hope you had a good time at your Xmas party! 
*


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha, wow I love those shoes on you.  They are smokin!  

Leda - I wish that I can see your photo, but I can't   What shoe is it?

Stinas - did you find the beige mad mary on sale by chance?


----------



## ashakes

sunny2 said:


> Wow. They look GORGEOUS on you! Nice legs



*Thank you sunny!  lol*


----------



## ashakes

sunny2 said:


> Wow. They look GORGEOUS on you! Nice legs





Kamilla850 said:


> Asha, wow I love those shoes on you.  They are smokin!
> 
> Leda - I wish that I can see your photo, but I can't   What shoe is it?
> 
> Stinas - did you find the beige mad mary on sale by chance?



Kamilla, thank you! 

The shoes leda posted are the leopard pony hair pigalles with the 4" original heel.

I too am intrigued as to whether Stinas got them on sale b/c the $865 I paid is kind of bugging me especially since I just finally wore them the other day. lol


----------



## ledaatomica

*LavenderIce  .. *love the sevillanas with the Black halo dress .. I have the jackie O as well and usually wear it with my Atwood d'orsays or my Lova Pigalles ... 

*Stinas* I got them at BG.


----------



## *Lo

I just got my 85mm simple pumps today!!! I love them, a little snug but overall comfy


----------



## Stinas

No, I have the black suede.  They are a little big   I put heal liners & they seem ok, but I guess I have to really wear them out to see.  I also put the red rubber soles from ebay on that ended up being not as bad as I thought.  I wish I got the beige.  Ill post pics of my black ones later tonight.


ashakes said:


> *Thank you!*
> *Thank you. I have black too, but I didn't take any photos. Did you get the beige as well?*


 


Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - did you find the beige mad mary on sale by chance?


I dont have them, but didnt see them anywhere yet.



ledaatomica said:


> *Stinas* I got them at BG.


Im going to have to call, but im afraid to...lol...ive spent too much money on myself for Christmas & havent even finished my shopping for everyone else!



*Lo said:


> I just got my 85mm simple pumps today!!! I love them, a little snug but overall comfy


I saw these at Saks yesterday & really want them.  They look great & are classic!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

now he is a keeper!



legaldiva said:


> ^^ My bf is a total enabler, too--he's been known to carry me over snow banks, and give me piggy back rides to save my CLs.
> ;</p>


----------



## blackbird

*Lo said:


> I just got my 85mm simple pumps today!!! I love them, a little snug but overall comfy



absolutely stunning!


----------



## cjy

blackbird said:


> absolutely stunning!


  I love them!! What color, is it the beige?? Model them for us!!


----------



## blackbird

Finally got pictures up of the gorgeous blue helmoons I got for $212 on eBay last month!


----------



## blackbird

Oops..almost forgot...my "most loved" Louboutins.  I actually only bought these in November and wore these for 2 weeks, but it was while on holiday trekking all over Egypt and Dubai.  You can barely see any red left on the soles. 

I definitely wouldn't be selling these on eBay as "only worn 2 weeks! practically brand new!" hahaha


----------



## Kamilla850

Leda - those are beautiful and that is my holy grail shoe too.  I saw them at BG a few days ago and was contemplating but I still have my heart set on the 120mm pigalle.  Not sure if I well ever see it again.  Perhaps SO?
Lavender - those look great on you, and I love the dress too! 
Blackbird - the helmoons are wonderful, that blue is stunning.  Wear them well.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks *Stinas Blackbird* and *CJY*

your correct they are the beige!!  

I love them! Ill take some modeling pics tommorrow


----------



## priiin

LavenderIce:  your sevillanas!


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> Finally got pictures up of the gorgeous blue helmoons I got for $212 on eBay last month!


 

I love love love the Helmoons!


----------



## blackbird

^ so do I!  I haven't figured out when to wear them though .Maybe with jeans to work on Monday. They're not too flashy for work are they?


----------



## Zophie

blackbird said:


> ^ so do I! I haven't figured out when to wear them though .Maybe with jeans to work on Monday. They're not too flashy for work are they?


 

I like them with jeans.  Not sure what else to wear them with though.  the color is beautiful but seems hard to put with an outfit, at least in my wardrobe.


----------



## blackbird

^ the first time I put them on, I was wearing a dark pair of jeans and was like "damn that looks good!"  I think maybe with some red or yellow stuff it would go good also.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *Kamilla*!  120 leopard pigalles  maybe they will be available again since the 100s are. In any case if you ever see my size in those on your side be sure to holler!

*Blackbird* congrats on your helmoons! I love that shoe style.


----------



## Kirie

Hey girls!

I've been stalking this board for quite some time now and finally decided it was time to come out. Just got started on Cl this year and this is what I've acquired so far. I hope I'll have a nice collection in the future ^^









Nude No Privé, Tortoise Wallis, Lova Pigalle.


----------



## cjy

Love your collection! You have nudes!! You are so lucky. I love tortoise in anything they make. Very chic. If you have been reading then you know we are all stalking and waiting for nude patents!! Glad to have you!


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> ^ so do I! I haven't figured out when to wear them though .Maybe with jeans to work on Monday. They're not too flashy for work are they?


I dont think they are too flashy!
I love them!  They would look great with a pair of jeans too!
I have them in beige color & am afraid to wear them out with a pair of jeans so I wont dirty them.  I might risk it because I love the style sooo much.
Post some model pics with different outfits!


----------



## Kamilla850

Kirie - you have a beautiful collection!  Welcome!


----------



## Butterfly*

YAY! Love all the new shoes everyone!!!


----------



## chances88

demicouture said:


> beautiful shoes everyone
> 
> i got my 3 pairs today (only part of my order though)
> but i love them!!!!!!!!!!!!! specially my *Very Prive strass* in nude suede



OMG  these shoes are absolutely amazing! Where did you find them, I haven't seen them  here in any of the stores that offer them! I would love to buy a pair! Fabulous taste!


----------



## chances88

I'm new to this forum, I love CL shoes actually I love all shoes! My digital camera broke and I'm in the process of moving but once I'm done I will come back to post my  modest collection. You ladies have some fabulous collections!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## JRed

those red simple pumps are just to die for, calisnoopy!


----------



## cjy

They really are, makes me want another pair of simples. You have got to tell us where you found these...


----------



## calisnoopy

*JRed & cjy* awww thanks!!

Barneys Beverly hills, CA and 40% off too!!!


----------



## cjy

calisnoopy said:


> *JRed & cjy* awww thanks!!
> 
> Barneys Beverly hills, CA and 40% off too!!!


  I can't believe you got them at 40% off!!  I NEVER have that luck. In a previous life I think I PO'd the shoe Gods or something


----------



## stinam

calisnoopy said:


> *JRed & cjy* awww thanks!!
> 
> Barneys Beverly hills, CA and 40% off too!!!


 
*40% off?!!! *  Congratulations on that amazing find!  Please send me some of your shoe karma -- my size always seems to be sold out by the time sales start.


----------



## dls80ucla

how was i at the first day of the barneys presale and never say the simples! ugh.


----------



## Stinas

My newest addition to my Louboutin family lol


----------



## cjy

Stinas said:


> My newest addition to my Louboutin family lol


  OH MY GOSH I AM IN LOVE!!!!! Those are the YO Yo's, right?? Are they bronze?? Please post modeling pics. I know they are stunning on. Where did you find those beauties


----------



## Stinas

They are like a gun metal grey metallic.  Yes they are the YoYo's.  I got them for a beyond awesome price on ebay.  BIN $185!!!  They had one little scuff on the bottom of the shoe which you cant tell & when you wear them you get the red scuffed up anyways lol
I think it was my lucky day that day.


----------



## Stinas

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 308871
> 
> 
> View attachment 308872


 
Your red simple pumps are to die for!!!!
I love them!


----------



## *Lo

HOLY CANOLI!!! STINAS!!! you are sooo lucky they are beautiful and look great on you!!!  I cant believe you got such a great price.  Are they comfy?


----------



## cjy

Stinas said:


> They are like a gun metal grey metallic. Yes they are the YoYo's. I got them for a beyond awesome price on ebay. BIN $185!!! They had one little scuff on the bottom of the shoe which you cant tell & when you wear them you get the red scuffed up anyways lol
> I think it was my lucky day that day.


 Well they are really something you lucky dog!


----------



## ledaatomica

love this colour Stinas.. congrats on the super great deal!


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> HOLY CANOLI!!! STINAS!!! you are sooo lucky they are beautiful and look great on you!!!  I cant believe you got such a great price.  Are they comfy?


Havent worn them yet, but they feel comfy.



cjy said:


> Well they are really something you lucky dog!





ledaatomica said:


> love this colour Stinas.. congrats on the super great deal!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## JRed

wow, stinas!!  that's an excellent buy.  looks hot with the black polish!


----------



## Stinas

JRed said:


> wow, stinas!!  that's an excellent buy.  looks hot with the black polish!



Thank you!
Never thought I can do the black nail polish, but I tried it once & now im hooked lol
OPI is the best! lol


----------



## legaldiva

Great deal, stinas ... Ebay has been great for CL deals lately.


----------



## ashakes

Stinas, those look great on you!


----------



## ashakes

Kirie said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I've been stalking this board for quite some time now and finally decided it was time to come out. Just got started on Cl this year and this is what I've acquired so far. I hope I'll have a nice collection in the future ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude No Privé, Tortoise Wallis, Lova Pigalle.



I love your collection!  You have some of my favorite pairs!!!  



calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 308871
> 
> 
> View attachment 308872



I have the red simples and Miss Bunny too. LOL  Very cute!


----------



## jobaker

Hello Ladies, I finally got around to joining this board, I stumbled on this site over Thanksgiving weekend.  Just started collecting CL in June so my collection is still small:shame: but growing steadily.  2 pairs of black Foxtrots (the first time I've EVER bought two identical pairs of shoes but i truly do  those shoes and they were on sale , 1 pair for wear and one to display), 1 pair of decollete zeppa  and 1 pair of the taupe satin rolandos.


----------



## lolaluvsu

here's mine....


----------



## cjy

lolaluvsu said:


> here's mine....


   Very nice!!!


----------



## cjy

jobaker said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got around to joining this board, I stumbled on this site over Thanksgiving weekend. Just started collecting CL in June so my collection is still small:shame: but growing steadily. 2 pairs of black Foxtrots (the first time I've EVER bought two identical pairs of shoes but i truly do  those shoes and they were on sale , 1 pair for wear and one to display), 1 pair of decollete zeppa and 1 pair of the taupe satin rolandos.


 
Hey that last pair is in the CL interveiw on Saks. One of the celebrities is wearing it.


----------



## Stinas

jobaker said:


> Hello Ladies, I finally got around to joining this board, I stumbled on this site over Thanksgiving weekend. Just started collecting CL in June so my collection is still small:shame: but growing steadily. 2 pairs of black Foxtrots (the first time I've EVER bought two identical pairs of shoes but i truly do  those shoes and they were on sale , 1 pair for wear and one to display), 1 pair of decollete zeppa and 1 pair of the taupe satin rolandos.


 


lolaluvsu said:


> here's mine....


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

please dont quote my pic but some girls were wondering how the electric blue patent simples may look with outfits...


----------



## cjy

Oh they are too cute!!! I love them on you. Cute sweet smile too!


----------



## blackbird

they look good on you *calisnoopy*!!


----------



## Kirie

^ Wow *calisnoopy* they look fantastic on you!


----------



## Stinas

calisnoopy They look amazing!  I never really looked twice at the simple pumps, but now that I see them on everyone im going to buy myself a black pair & probably either the blue or magenta.


----------



## Kamilla850

Those blue simples look great on you!


----------



## *Lo

my magentas


----------



## calisnoopy

*blackbird, stinas, kirie, cjy, kamilla850*
awww thanks for all your sweet words!!!

i DO love the shoes and if anyone else has them, def post modeling pix!!!


----------



## natassha68

Cali-- Those are lovely on you, I have yet to see that color IRL, thanks for sharing


----------



## jobaker

cjy said:


> Hey that last pair is in the CL interveiw on Saks. One of the celebrities is wearing it.


 
Yeah they are called the Foxtrots S/S07. Best Shoe Ever.


----------



## jobaker

Stinas said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!


 THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## cjy

jobaker said:


> Yeah they are called the Foxtrots S/S07. Best Shoe Ever.


  Very eye catching, I have never seen them available, though. Lucky you!!!


----------



## ashakes

jobaker, I love the foxtrots! Too funny you have two pairs. I have 2 pairs as well, but two different color combinations...the black/gold/silver and the gold/purple/red.   It seems like you are really enjoying them. 

cali, the blue simples look adorable on you.  I really love your top too!


----------



## ashakes

So, here are some of my new additions.  I have more on the way (yes I'm CL crazy lol), but I will post those when I get a chance.

*New additions Group Photo*







*The leopard family





Miss Allen 









Pigalle 100





Sevillana








*


----------



## ashakes

*Chocolate Brown Simples, Magenta Simples, Metallic No. Prive, and Anemone!




















*


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> So, here are some of my new additions. I have more on the way (yes I'm CL crazy lol), but I will post those when I get a chance.
> 
> *New additions Group Photo*


I love them!! I am a leopard fan!! I love how you have them all lined up and posed!!!
I have been trying to download some but it keeps saying my file is too big. I don't know what I am doing wrong! I downloaded my avator with a problem. Can't wait to see your new additions!!!


----------



## *Lo

HOLY MOLEY ashakes!!!  Beautiful additiions one is more beautiful than the next!!  I really love the ones with the bows on the back, they are beautiful


----------



## Stinas

I love your collection ashakes!!!!!!
It keeps getting better & better!
I would love to see all your Louboutins together!  How many do you have now?


----------



## Kamilla850

ASHAKES - OMG I AM HYPERVENTILATING!!
I really can't breathe.  This is a better selection than any store I have been in lately.  Wow you really did well.  And you have more en route?!?!  You have been a busy girl!


----------



## ledaatomica

*ashakes * love them all! anemones and leopard pigalles are my faves .. although maybe its because I have them too are they are just so stunning in person .. lol!


----------



## diana

ashakes, your collection is amazing!!  esp love your leopard family


----------



## Queenie

*ashakes*, I love your collection (esp those sexy Leopard Pigalle)! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JRed

aaargh, ashakes!!!!  i love your shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lothlorien14

Got these in the post today.  I asked the seller is she had a buy it now and she replied £60!!! My first Louboutins and such a great deal!!


----------



## *Lo

WOW REALLY GREAT DEAL!!! congrats on your new shoes they are gorgeous!!! What is the heel like?  Are they comfy?  Oh and welcome to an unhealthy addiction of shoes, the first pair is like a gateway drug


----------



## ashakes

*Lo said:


> HOLY MOLEY ashakes!!!  Beautiful additiions one is more beautiful than the next!!  I really love the ones with the bows on the back, they are beautiful



*Thank you!  I love the Anemone too.  I loved them when Kamilla got them forever ago, but I was convincing myself that I had nowhere to wear them, but they were too beautiful to pass up!  I'm going to Vegas over Christmas so I'm definitely going to wear them there. *



Stinas said:


> I love your collection ashakes!!!!!!
> It keeps getting better & better!
> I would love to see all your Louboutins together!  How many do you have now?



*Thanks Stinas.  I know I would love to see them all together too. I move around too much though that I don't have them all in one place at all times. lol  

I have 32 pairs in my collection.  I have had more, but have since sold/returned b/c I didn't love them.  32 is the number though that I have kept and have worn or will be wearing over the Holidays. lol

It was scary...I actually just wrote down every single pair I own and love to answer your question. hehe*



Kamilla850 said:


> ASHAKES - OMG I AM HYPERVENTILATING!!
> I really can't breathe.  This is a better selection than any store I have been in lately.  Wow you really did well.  And you have more en route?!?!  You have been a busy girl!



*I'm always busy, just like you! LOL  I think I would be in major trouble if I lived in NYC.  The one positive is that while I do have many pairs, I am very picky and don't keep anything I don't love.  Everything in my collection are things I adore and wouldn't think of returning or selling.*



ledaatomica said:


> *ashakes * love them all! anemones and leopard pigalles are my faves .. although maybe its because I have them too are they are just so stunning in person .. lol!



*Haha!  Well I didn't realize until after you stated it and I looked closely, but your pigalles are 120 right?  They are so gorgeous!  I love the red Anemone you have too. They are both so stunning!*



diana said:


> ashakes, your collection is amazing!!  esp love your leopard family



*Thanks Diana.  I went from 0 leopard to 4 in one week, but have since decided to sell the blue leopard ones b/c as you can see I just have too much.*


----------



## ashakes

Queenie said:


> *ashakes*, I love your collection (esp those sexy Leopard Pigalle)! Thanks for sharing.


*Thanks Queenie.  I'm wearing those today actually!*



JRed said:


> aaargh, ashakes!!!!  i love your shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Thanks JRed!  I will post the other new ones once they all come.  It's work taking photos. lol*



lothlorien14 said:


> Got these in the post today.  I asked the seller is she had a buy it now and she replied £60!!! My first Louboutins and such a great deal!!



*WOW Lothlorien! You got such a steal on those. Congrats!  Even on sale in the US, the cheapest I saw them was at NM this summer for 65% off, but again, they weren't an incredible deal like yours.  Love the Iowas! Such a cute, classic shoe IMO. *


----------



## Kirie

Lothlorien> What a fabulous deal! Too bad those never happen to me. 

Ashakes> I love all your shoes, especially the Anemones. I might have to put them on my wishlist. Do they run huge like most Pigalles?


----------



## lothlorien14

*Lo said:


> WOW REALLY GREAT DEAL!!! congrats on your new shoes they are gorgeous!!! What is the heel like? Are they comfy? Oh and welcome to an unhealthy addiction of shoes, the first pair is like a gateway drug


 
Thank you Lo* - I just love them. I wore them today, they are so comfy and the heel is about 3inchs and perfect! 

Ashakes- Thank you. I know your the louboutin queen. I guess i want a collection like yours soon. 

Kirie- i hope you will find your shoes on huge markdown too.


----------



## dls80ucla

Forget posting pictures, start posting how many pairs you have. I swear some of you get a few new pairs a week!


----------



## ashakes

dls80ucla said:


> Forget posting pictures, start posting how many pairs you have. I swear some of you get a few new pairs a week!



lol...this is probably true   In my defense, I wear them all and love them to death.  I have even worn my foxtrots to run to the movie rental place.  I wore the leopard pigalles today and they were a huge hit.



Kirie said:


> Ashakes> I love all your shoes, especially the Anemones. I might have to put them on my wishlist. Do they run huge like most Pigalles?



Thanks Kirie.  Yes, they run big like all the other 120 mm pigalles. I am a US 9 and I have the Anemone in a 39.  They are a bit snug at the toes, but I prefer it that way in these shoes b/c they fit very well at the heels and are much easier to walk in.  We'll see how long I last Xmas day, which is when I plan on wearing them. lol


----------



## Stinas

*Thanks Stinas.  I know I would love to see them all together too. I move around too much though that I don't have them all in one place at all times. lol  

I have 32 pairs in my collection.  I have had more, but have since sold/returned b/c I didn't love them.  32 is the number though that I have kept and have worn or will be wearing over the Holidays. lol

It was scary...I actually just wrote down every single pair I own and love to answer your question. hehe*

Well....since you move a lot...I think your babies need a babysitter...and I think we wear the same size....lol haha....32...wow...I hope to be up to you in the next couple of months.  I am currently selling 2 pairs because im not in love & they are just not my fav anymore.
Your collection is amazing though.  Love them!


----------



## Zophie

I just got my Rolandos that I ordered in 5.5, which is my regular size.  I had ordered 6, thinking that I should size up, and they were very uncomfortable and way too big.  These 5.5's are perfect!  I am so glad I decided to go ahead and get the smaller size.  It makes a world of difference how much more comfortable they are being the correct size.


----------



## Zophie

More pics of the red Rolandos.  I just wish my pictures didn't all come out so dark for some reason.


----------



## Zophie

And finally the last pic I took of the Rolandos...or at least the last I'm going to post.  It's amazing how much I've discovered I like taking pictures of my shoes.


----------



## Kirie

OMG ^ I think I just slobbered all over my keyboard. You look absolutely fantastic in them!


----------



## mgdinosaur

zophie.. very sexy legs.. hahaha.. i envy you... 

(it's a praise, hope you don't take it the wrong way!!)


----------



## ashakes

^^^I second that! haha


----------



## Kamilla850

Zophie said:


> I just got my Rolandos that I ordered in 5.5, which is my regular size. I had ordered 6, thinking that I should size up, and they were very uncomfortable and way too big. These 5.5's are perfect! I am so glad I decided to go ahead and get the smaller size. It makes a world of difference how much more comfortable they are being the correct size.


 

Zophie, wow they look amazing on you.  You have some sexy legs girl!  And is it just me or am I thinking that the top portion of that photo isn't G rated?


----------



## cjy

Yeah girl, you have the legs for those shoes!! Your sweet dog has darling legs as well.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*Zophie* I love your shoes and your maltese, so the two together... mmmm...how cute!! Maybe next time I buy CL's I'll have my maltese Louis pose with me too...lol...


----------



## Zophie

Kamilla850 said:


> Zophie, wow they look amazing on you. You have some sexy legs girl! And is it just me or am I thinking that the top portion of that photo isn't G rated?


 

thanks for the compliments!  And yes, I took the pictures in my underwear, so I don't now how G-rated that would be, but I didn't want anyone seeing my butt so I cropped the pics.  I was actually wearing Juicy sweats but I didn't think anyone would want to see the shoes under sweat pants.

I love these shoes so much I don't want to wear them.  Isn't that silly?  I don't want to get them all messed up by wearing them.


----------



## Stinas

Kirie said:


> OMG ^ I think I just slobbered all over my keyboard. You look absolutely fantastic in them!


lol


mgdinosaur said:


> zophie.. very sexy legs.. hahaha.. i envy you...
> 
> (it's a praise, hope you don't take it the wrong way!!)


I was thinking the same thing!  



Zophie said:


> I love these shoes so much I don't want to wear them. Isn't that silly? I don't want to get them all messed up by wearing them.


lol They look great on you so I dont blame you!


----------



## LavenderIce

Cali--the blue simples look great!  If you're gonna get a simple pump, you gotta do it up and you did it right!

Asha--Congrats on your finds!  Love the leopard pigalles.

Zophie--you are rockin' those red rolandos!  Congrats on getting them in the right size.

Lorien--Congrats on your deal.  Love the color.


----------



## ladydeluxe

i am having the worst chest pains and bad throat ever  but seeing my new CLs make me feel a little better.. lol

here are my new pigalles 70mm in royal blue i believe? correct me if i'm wrong, not too sure what the true color is. mommy bought them for me off a sale today, she's such a dear!


----------



## Celia_Hish

ladydeluxe said:


> i am having the worst chest pains and bad throat ever  but seeing my new CLs make me feel a little better.. lol
> 
> here are my new pigalles 70mm in royal blue i believe? correct me if i'm wrong, not too sure what the true color is. mommy bought them for me off a sale today, she's such a dear!


 
Friend, Gorgeous shoes....U look great on her


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ hehe thank you babe!


----------



## chances88

Nice Color! Those look great on you, enjoy them!


----------



## angelie

wow those are so pretty


----------



## Kirie

That's a great color ladydeluxe!


----------



## Zophie

ladydeluxe, those are beautiful.  hope you feel better soon!  but yes, some new pretty shoes always helps when you feel yucky.


----------



## ledaatomica

ladydeluxe I love that colour! and ofcourse I love the pigalle its such a classy shoe. congrats


----------



## LavenderIce

Ladydexluxe--congrats on the pick me up!  Hope they helped to make you feel better.  When you're up to it, can you post a side view of the shoe?  I'd like to see what the heel on a 70mm Pigalle looks like, particularly one in that stunning color!  How did you find the sizing on that?  I sized down for my 100mm Pigalles and I'd like to know if that's the general consensus with the Pigalles because I want to get more.


----------



## Stinas

ladydeluxe said:


> i am having the worst chest pains and bad throat ever  but seeing my new CLs make me feel a little better.. lol
> 
> here are my new pigalles 70mm in royal blue i believe? correct me if i'm wrong, not too sure what the true color is. mommy bought them for me off a sale today, she's such a dear!


That color is amazing!!
I love them!


----------



## cjy

Great shoes and color. I would love to find some in that height. They look great on you too. I hope you much better soon. It's a you know what feeling bad this time of year!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^^ thank you ladies! you ladies are the best. i'm feeling a lot better but my voice is still hoarse. yikes i sound so much like a guy now!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ladydeluxe - How pretty are those, I want them!


----------



## Kamilla850

My new leopard pigalles with the 100mm heel, they are a bit snug on me, I could really use a 1/2 size larger but it looks like BG is sold out of my size.  I have been kicking myself because I should have grabbed my size when I first saw them a few weeks ago on sale.  Oh well, I am going to try stretching them at a cobbler.  But if anyone sees this in a size 38 or 38.5, please let me know!
Of course, I am still searching for the 120mm leopard pigalle too, these will be a good temporary substitute.


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla , I got these too, the day the pre-sale started, they had alot of sizes then , but still I didnt see any size 8, i got a 37.5, and wore them yesterday for the first time, could have got them in a 37. they will stretch the first time you wear them


----------



## stinam

Kamilla, Those are fantastic.  I actually tried on the 38.5 at BG about 2 weeks ago after the sale started.  Did they check the computer to see if they still had a 38 or 38.5 anywhere in the store?

When I tried on the 38.5, the store was chaotic with shoeboxes strewn everywhere.  I only saw very small sizes for the leopard pigalle out on the sales racks and asked the SA to bring me any size she could find between a 37.5 and a 38.5.  I absolutely loved the shoe, but really needed a 37.5 in this style.  I hope you are able to track them down!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Natassha and Stinam!  I ended up getting a 37.5 as well, although I would be much better off with a 38, in pigalles, I normally wear a 38.  

Stinam - I think I tried on that same pair as you!  I didn't end up getting them at the time because I've always had my heart set on the 120mm leopard pigalle.  But then I realized that these were a pretty good deal and went back last week to pick them up.  I actually found my size on the sale rack, but my SA could not locate the mate.  He promised to keep checking but somehow I don't think that it will turn up.  

I am sure that they just need to be stretched a bit.


----------



## ladydeluxe

i took the pigalles in my TS and they are fine! they're really so comfortable i love them so much and i definitely won't stop at my first pair! LOL

*kamilla*, i love those on you and i do hope you're able to find one in your size or do something about the current ones, they're just too fab to pass up on!


----------



## Benedikte

just bought these...


----------



## dls80ucla

Kamilla850 said:


> My new leopard pigalles with the 100mm heel, they are a bit snug on me, I could really use a 1/2 size larger but it looks like BG is sold out of my size.  I have been kicking myself because I should have grabbed my size when I first saw them a few weeks ago on sale.  Oh well, I am going to try stretching them at a cobbler.  But if anyone sees this in a size 38 or 38.5, please let me know!
> Of course, I am still searching for the 120mm leopard pigalle too, these will be a good temporary substitute.



I saw these on sale at Saks BH. They had a handful of pairs, maybe they have your size.


----------



## Zophie

those leopards are gorgeous, Kamilla850!


----------



## Butterfly*

Congrats everyone on all of your purchases!!

----
* 
Kamilla* - Congrats! It never fails, you're classic pose makes me chuckle everytime.. haha


----------



## fashionispoison

my architeks arrived!















they are definitely a hit or miss. i think the black and red are so hot but i have so many black shoes already and wanted to get something different. not sure if i'll be keeping them.


----------



## Butterfly*

^^Yeah, I'm 50/50 on these, as well.. (in black)

I can't wait to try them on so I can make a final decision.


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla, I am glad you ended up getting the Leopard Pigalles .. they are a must have CL shoe in my opinion. 

The 120 version is also on my radar I do hope we find them someday... I wonder if they made them 120 with the leather heel . I seem to like that look better than the pony hair covered heel.


----------



## *Lo

Very prive's 70mm Peacock, Black, Nude


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> Very prive's 70mm Peacock, Black, Nude


 Where did you get them!!???


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  Butterfly, I was actually thinking of you when I took the photo.  LOL

Lo - nice finds, you did well!  That peacock is a beautiful color.  Congrats.


----------



## fashionispoison

*lo *awesome finds! i'd love to try them on! the colors are great


----------



## fashionispoison

*butterfly *the black ones are better than the nudes IMO but i opted for the nudes. i think i might end up keeping them if i don't find the very prives or no. prives in nude. omg did i mention i found the nude yoyos?!

*kamilla* you have the best CL collection eveeeer!


----------



## *Lo

Cjy, lol, I got the nudes at CL BH, and then the blacks and blue at the Horation St boutique in NYC

Thanks Kamilla!! I was on a mission, hehe

Fashioispoison thank you


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla, the pigalles look great on you! I wore mine last week and got a ton of compliments!

Lo, wow, you did well! I especially love the peacock blue too!

fashion, congrats! Did you decide to keep them?


----------



## ashakes

Benedikte said:


> just bought these...



Congrats! Wear them well. 



ladydeluxe said:


> i am having the worst chest pains and bad throat ever  but seeing my new CLs make me feel a little better.. lol
> 
> here are my new pigalles 70mm in royal blue i believe? correct me if i'm wrong, not too sure what the true color is. mommy bought them for me off a sale today, she's such a dear!



I love this color!!! So fun.  Congrats.


----------



## chances88

Wow a lot of new shoes have been purchased lately! Love all the fun colors and everyone varying tastes. Keep up the good work! I'm on a shoe hiatus until the new year and hopefully my camera will be working by then so I can contribute some pics!


----------



## fashionispoison

ashakes yess i'm keeping them!


----------



## Stinas

fashionispoison said:


> ashakes yess i'm keeping them!



Yay!!!!!
For a moment there I thought I was the only one that likes them in nude!


----------



## Butterfly*

*fashion* - Pics por favor!! 
Are you sure they're not going to get dirty easily?


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> Very prive's 70mm Peacock, Black, Nude


  Lo,
tell me some of your clothing ideas for wearing the peacocks. I want them but a little mind blocked!


----------



## fashionispoison

ok after much debating and going back and forth they are going back. i am just going to have to wait for the nude patents!


----------



## *Lo

cjy said:


> Lo,
> tell me some of your clothing ideas for wearing the peacocks. I want them but a little mind blocked!


 

I have a really cute grey babydoll sweaterdress I was thinking would be cute with them and then my black caviar jumbo

I was also thinking just jeans and this black satin top I have, I wear alot of black tops, boring i know, but bc of my black wardrobe I can wear alot of color with accessories, lol

long tunic-y  (Grey) sweater with jeans and my coco cabas


----------



## illinirdhd

These are my favorites.  Unfortunately, no matter how much I LOVE them, they're just too tight.  Ebay is looking for a new home for them now.  

Choos and Manolos just seem to fit me better.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ ahhh they're cutesy things! what size are they in? i guess you just need to size up. CLs can be erratic in sizing and cutting, so every style varies for sizing.


----------



## illinirdhd

They fit fine in the store, but they absolutely kill my feet about 5 minutes later!  They're a 38.5.  Most of my shoes are 38/38.5/39.  So sad about these.  If anything, I usually size down in a slingback because I hate when I can't keep the back on my heel!


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> I have a really cute grey babydoll sweaterdress I was thinking would be cute with them and then my black caviar jumbo
> 
> I was also thinking just jeans and this black satin top I have, I wear alot of black tops, boring i know, but bc of my black wardrobe I can wear alot of color with accessories, lol
> 
> long tunic-y (Grey) sweater with jeans and my coco cabas


Black is not boring!! If it is then I am boring, too!!!


----------



## lv_forever

I bought these from barneys.com.
Sorry about poor picture quality.  Don't know what happened...must be the light in the garage/storage room!


----------



## fashionispoison

^ they look good! i really like that shoe. at first i thought they looked weird on the rack but i tried them on and they're so comfortable! great buy!


----------



## illinirdhd

lv_forever said:


> I bought these from barneys.com.
> Sorry about poor picture quality. Don't know what happened...must be the light in the garage/storage room!


 
Those are fantastic!  Classic & sexy!


----------



## angel81chick

Oh so bored at work...so thought I would share my shoes!   

I got them 50% off at ShoeIn at the Wynn...oh crap, i forgot to post pics...lol!


----------



## fashionispoison

^ ohmygosh! 50% off sounds great! what style are they?


----------



## ladydeluxe

looks like decolletes? what style are they! such a great deal


----------



## ashakes

Good deal! They look like the black patent simple pump, probably 85 mm.


----------



## angel81chick

ashakes said:


> Good deal! They look like the black patent simple pump, probably 85 mm.


 
What do you know...I actually got busy...and yup, ashakes is right


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on your 50% off simple pump!  I just went to Shoe In at the Wynn and there were still Louboutins in lots of sizes (mostly flats and satin d'orsays) left on sale.  None that I wanted though.


----------



## ledaatomica

angel81chick congrats, what a great deal!


----------



## ashakes

I finally got around to taking photos of the rest of the haul from this month alone LOL.  Here they are!











*Bronze Bling Bling














Black Alta Boots






Red Castillana









*


----------



## ashakes

*Black Patent Castillana





Nude Patent Carocola






*


----------



## angelie

asha they are soooooo beautiful


----------



## LavenderIce

Asha your collection is staggering!


----------



## lv_forever

*ashakes - *Those jeweled pumps are TDF!!!  
Carocola didn't really catch my eyes on barneys (or was it neiman, or saks!  I don't know, I check all of them daily for CLs so can't remember!), but seeing them right now (esp in nude patent!) I quite like them!!!  Do you have any modeling pics???  I'm curious to see how these might look like when worn.


----------



## chances88

ashakes your Blings are TDF!!!! Nice collection! You've had a good month!  I'm on a shopping hiatus until I move LOL But Those blings are really tempting me!


----------



## *Lo

Ashakes!!!! They are ALL sooo beautiful!! I especially LOVE the Lbing blings


----------



## cjy

Wow!!! the bling blings are TDF! You got some great stuff, way to go!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow I love everything you got!  The castillanas especially, they are so beautiful in red! Congrats.  The blings are stunning!


----------



## ladydeluxe

*ashakes*, i especially love the carocola and bling blings! they are just so amazing, do you have any intel on where i can manage to find them in size 37?? hehe


----------



## fashionispoison

^ i gave up my red caracolos last night. i went to pick up shoes i ordered with my SA and they had been used!!!! so glad i opened every single box before i left the store because if i went back trying to return them i might have gotten trouble for it. someone stuck the non slip sticker under the sole and left it very very sticky. i know i'm eventually going to WALK in the shoes but i'd like to be the one to mess them up and not get them messed up before i do it myself


----------



## cjy

I finally am able to post pics!! My small but growing Cl collection. 
Includes Foxtrots, blacks simples, leopard and black patent wedges, balck espadrilles amd nude yoyos.

Sorry about the gel insoles in the yoyos, I have been breaking them in. These things really help!


----------



## Kamilla850

NICE!  I love all of your shoes! Especially the leopard peanut, I would love to get my hands on a pair, they are adorable.


----------



## LavenderIce

cjy said:


> I finally am able to post pics!! My small but growing Cl collection.
> Includes Foxtrots, blacks simples, leopard and black patent wedges, balck espadrilles amd nude yoyos.
> 
> Sorry about the gel insoles in the yoyos, I have been breaking them in. These things really help!


 
Lovely collection cjy!  Now I will have a better idea on what to recommend that you add to your collection.



ladydeluxe said:


> *ashakes*, i especially love the carocola and bling blings! they are just so amazing, do you have any intel on where i can manage to find them in size 37?? hehe


 
ladydeluxe--try NM in SF or the CL boutiques.  I know that Nordies in SF had the red ones on sale.


----------



## cjy

LavenderIce said:


> Lovely collection cjy! Now I will have a better idea on what to recommend that you add to your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ladydeluxe--try NM in SF or the CL boutiques. I know that Nordies in SF had the red ones on sale.


 Great, and you know I will be asking
Thank goodness I downloaded photo shoot. I could never get my pics to download before.


----------



## natassha68

cjy said:


> I finally am able to post pics!! My small but growing Cl collection.
> Includes Foxtrots, blacks simples, leopard and black patent wedges, balck espadrilles amd nude yoyos.
> 
> Sorry about the gel insoles in the yoyos, I have been breaking them in. These things really help!



 Cjy -What program did you download to get your pics up??.... btw, love your leopard peanuts, sooo cute


----------



## angelie

wow cjy ur shoes are beautiful


----------



## *Lo

CJY I loooove all your shoes!!! especially the peanuts!! They are just sooo comfy!  How high are those yoyo's? GREAT collection


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> CJY I loooove all your shoes!!! especially the peanuts!! They are just sooo comfy! How high are those yoyo's? GREAT collection


 The yoyo's are 100, 4 inches.
I am wearing them now. I try to break them in a little bit at a time. The left shoe is tighter, so I have a sock on that foot. Very attractive.


----------



## cjy

natassha68 said:


> Cjy -What program did you download to get your pics up??.... btw, love your leopard peanuts, sooo cute


photo shop. It was so easy and it's free. Be carefull though, the text you a code number righ away and so my cell phone rang instantly and woke up hubby. It was in the bedroom,oops!


----------



## natassha68

cjy said:


> photo shop. It was so easy and it's free. Be carefull though, the text you a code number righ away and so my cell phone rang instantly and woke up hubby. It was in the bedroom,oops!



Ooo, thanks !... good to know.. Ill try downloading it


----------



## cjy

natassha68 said:


> Ooo, thanks !... good to know.. Ill try downloading it


 Just goole it and follow the instuctions.


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> I finally am able to post pics!! My small but growing Cl collection.
> Includes Foxtrots, blacks simples, leopard and black patent wedges, balck espadrilles amd nude yoyos.
> 
> Sorry about the gel insoles in the yoyos, I have been breaking them in. These things really help!


 

nice collection.  What kind of gel insoles are those?  I have some in my booties but the ones you have look better.  I also like that they are clear.


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> nice collection. What kind of gel insoles are those? I have some in my booties but the ones you have look better. I also like that they are clear.


Dr.Schols. I found them roday at the drugstore


----------



## jobaker

ashakes, those bronze bling bling's are sick. In fact, your whole collection is.  What's the height on those babies? cjy, nice collection.  Love the foxtrots and I can co-sign on the Dr. Scholls.


----------



## cjy

jobaker said:


> ashakes, those bronze bling bling's are sick. In fact, your whole collection is. What's the height on those babies? cjy, nice collection. Love the foxtrots and I can co-sign on the Dr. Scholls.


 Is sick good??
Yeah those Dr, Scholls are great. I like footpetals but with heels the Dr. the way to go. Helps you walk better in heels too!


----------



## jobaker

cjy said:


> Is sick good??
> 
> Yes sick is good. You made my night, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Zophie

I need to get some of those Dr. Scholls insoles.  Yesterday I had a man comment on my black patent booties (I forget the name of them) and he said they were so pretty but looked painful.  I admitted I had pads in them to him.


----------



## cjy

jobaker said:


> cjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is sick good??
> 
> Yes sick is good. You made my night, thanks for the laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good!!! I am glad I was able to make you laugh. Guess I am not all up on some of the lingo!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ashakes

LavenderIce said:


> Asha your collection is staggering!



Thank you lavender. 



lv_forever said:


> *ashakes - *Those jeweled pumps are TDF!!!
> Carocola didn't really catch my eyes on barneys (or was it neiman, or saks!  I don't know, I check all of them daily for CLs so can't remember!), but seeing them right now (esp in nude patent!) I quite like them!!!  Do you have any modeling pics???  I'm curious to see how these might look like when worn.



I don't have any modeling photos right now, but I may next week.



chances88 said:


> ashakes your Blings are TDF!!!! Nice collection! You've had a good month!  I'm on a shopping hiatus until I move LOL But Those blings are really tempting me!



lol i have had a good month.  I was on a ban too, but they never last very long. 



*Lo said:


> Ashakes!!!! They are ALL sooo beautiful!! I especially LOVE the Lbing blings



Thanks Lo!


cjy said:


> Wow!!! the bling blings are TDF! You got some great stuff, way to go!!



Thanks cjy!


----------



## ashakes

angelie said:


> asha they are soooooo beautiful


Thanks girl!



Kamilla850 said:


> Wow I love everything you got!  The castillanas especially, they are so beautiful in red! Congrats.  The blings are stunning!



Thanks Kamilla.  The castillanas will be a nice pop of color.  I love the Blings too, can't wait to wear them this coming week and for New Years!



ladydeluxe said:


> *ashakes*, i especially love the carocola and bling blings! they are just so amazing, do you have any intel on where i can manage to find them in size 37?? hehe



Thanks ladydeluxe.  The caracola is from CL Beverly Hills (was on sale 40% off! I'm excited b/c that never happens to me lol) and the blings are from NAP, but I know many sizes sold out immediately on the US site and the International site and the 37 was one of them.  You should try CL Beverly Hills b/c I know they unexpectedly got a shipment in of the blings. I'm irritated I didn't buy from them b/c I would have rather given my SA there business than a computer. lol  I know they were selling out too, but it's worth a shot.  



cjy said:


> I finally am able to post pics!! My small but growing Cl collection.
> Includes Foxtrots, blacks simples, leopard and black patent wedges, balck espadrilles amd nude yoyos.



  Lovely collection. I love your foxtrots and your leopard wedges. 

I might have to break down and get a pair of espadrilles b/c I really like the ones you have!  



LavenderIce said:


> ladydeluxe--try NM in SF or the CL boutiques.  I know that Nordies in SF had the red ones on sale.



Nordies had red on sale, but the CL Beverly Hills boutique had red, nude, and black all on sale for 40% off. I know sizes were really limited though.


----------



## ashakes

jobaker said:


> ashakes, those bronze bling bling's are sick. In fact, your whole collection is.  What's the height on those babies? cjy, nice collection.  Love the foxtrots and I can co-sign on the Dr. Scholls.



Thanks jobaker!  The blings are 120 mm.   You can get them from www.netaporter.com or CL Beverly Hills, but sizes are really limited! I went out last night and really wanted to wear them, but I was going to a dive bar and I already stood out as is...the blings would have definitely been too much. lol


----------



## jobaker

ashakes said:


> Thanks jobaker!  The blings are 120 mm.   You can get them from www.netaporter.com or CL Beverly Hills, but sizes are really limited! I went out last night and really wanted to wear them, but I was going to a dive bar and I already stood out as is...the blings would have definitely been too much. lol



Thanks for the tip on the blings.  You should have worn them to the dive bar.  I like being subversive  and I do things like that all the time - a target dress with my foxtrots or wearing my rolandos to church. It amuses me.


----------



## Zophie

jobaker said:


> Thanks for the tip on the blings. You should have worn them to the dive bar. I like being subversive  and I do things like that all the time - a target dress with my foxtrots or wearing my rolandos to church. It amuses me.


 

I work my CL booties to the horse races a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jobaker

Zophie said:


> I work my CL booties to the horse races a couple weeks ago.


 

Good,!!! I'm sure you jazzed up the joint.  I love horse-racing (go to the Preakness every year) and I'm addicted to Dick Francis books. Sorry got off topic. Back to pics.


----------



## fashionispoison

i finally got my nude yoyos in the mail today but was surprised to get a sculpted heel


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ i guess yours is the 100mm version instead of the 110?


----------



## pwecious_323

beautiful shoes..i got the black ones with gold tip, too 
congrats!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha, my heart belongs to your CL collection.


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## ladydeluxe

^ ahhh i want the bling blings but i feel so bad for my pockets if they're at retail prices. does anyone know where to get them off a sale? LOL, as if!


----------



## LavenderIce

Ladydeluxe-Those silver bling blings were on sale at Nordstrom and are sold out.
Fashion--love your collection.


----------



## chicki-dy

foxycleopatra said:


> Was organizing my closet the other day & took a few photos of my shoe collection....which is constantly being editted.  Louboutin's are my greatest  (even more so than bags!), just the most perfect designs in my eyes.  I have 1 pair of Jimmy Choo's, 0 Manolo Blahnik's, but every time I walk into the CL boutique, there's always a pair staring at me that I don't have but need to have!  I guess I'm just a hopeless CL addict.
> 
> Top 2 rows are my beloved CL's  (bottom row is miscellaneous other designers).



OH MY GOD! Your shoes are A-MA-ZING!!!! no wonder you know so much about CL shoe sizing!!! I love love love your shoe style!! i love love love all of these!!


----------



## Kirie

Ashakes> The bronze blingblings are tdf! So lovely!


----------



## Kamilla850

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ ahhh i want the bling blings but i feel so bad for my pockets if they're at retail prices. does anyone know where to get them off a sale? LOL, as if!


 

I am sure that Bob Ellis is going to mark them down after New Years, but I think that there was pretty limited sizing to begin with.  I got mine from Nordstroms but this was before the sale even started and I heard then that there were only a few pairs remaining at that time.  But you never know with people returning them so try calling around.


----------



## Kamilla850

fashionispoison said:


>


 
All of my favorite styles from this season, congrats and wear them well!


----------



## ladydeluxe

my yellow patent simple pumps are here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 got the last pair (display pair i think) on 40% off at barneys.


----------



## fashionispoison

^ wow awesome deal!


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ I love the yellow simple pumps! I have never seen them in that color! Congrats!


----------



## cjy

Wow!! Great color!!


----------



## priiin

I took this picture for the Chanel action thread, but I am wearing black decolettes in this picture. They look a little brown in this picture.


----------



## Savannah

pretty color!!


----------



## cjy

Nice!They look great on your feet.  I like that top, too.


----------



## priiin

Thank you everyone


----------



## ronsdiva

ladydeluxe said:


> my yellow patent simple pumps are here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the last pair (display pair i think) on 40% off at barneys.



Love them, they are so cute in that color.


----------



## chicki-dy

here are my first pair of CLs... tortoise decollete 868... enjoy!


----------



## cjy

chicki-dy said:


> here are my first pair of CLs... tortoise decollete 868... enjoy!


They are TDF


----------



## Kamilla850

LadyD - those yellow simple pumps are TDF!  I would love to get my hands on a pair, they are so pretty.  Wear them well.

Chicky - I love that shoe, very pretty and so classic.  They look a little big on you?


----------



## sunny2

Love your shoes priiin! I would love to see more pics of the shoe close-up. They look like the perfect "work" shoe.


----------



## chicki-dy

Kamilla850 said:


> LadyD - those yellow simple pumps are TDF!  I would love to get my hands on a pair, they are so pretty.  Wear them well.
> 
> Chicky - I love that shoe, very pretty and so classic.  They look a little big on you?



oh i have heel grips on the back of the shoes so my foot doesnt fall out! so it pushes my foot forward a bit.... does it look really bad? i was hoping it wouldnt be noticable....


----------



## Stinas

ladydeluxe said:


> my yellow patent simple pumps are here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the last pair (display pair i think) on 40% off at barneys.


Im in love with these!!!
Amazing color!
Please do model pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

Chiki the tortoise decollettes look great!  You are better off having a little room for comfort.

Ladydeluxe--love your yellow simples!


----------



## Kamilla850

Here are photos of my new Minibout Zep in nude leather and blue suede declics.


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are photos of my new Minibout Zep in nude leather and blue suede declics.


 Where did you find the Minibout in nude????? How do you like it???


----------



## Kamilla850

CJY - I got them at Saks in NY.  Still undecided about them.  I picked them up on a day when I was wearing tights and my SA told me it was the last pair in my size so I just grabbed them figuring that I would take them home and try them on a bare leg.  Now that I have, I am not 100% in love.  I just think that I should stick with nude patent, I feel that the nude leather washes me out.


----------



## lv_forever

LavenderIce said:


> Ladydeluxe-Those silver bling blings were on sale at Nordstrom and are sold out.
> Fashion--love your collection.



Which Nordstrom was that? (There might be returns, lol). 
TIA


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fashionispoison said:


> i finally got my nude yoyos in the mail today but was surprised to get a sculpted heel


 
i have these in black and bought them just because of the sculpted heel


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Ok after being waitlisted since May my Ricamo Mouche CLs are FINALLY here.  Here is a pic next to the original Mouche...They seem too similar to keep both.  What do you all think?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love em... you have the best taste in cls


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hot shoes BlkLadyLaw!


----------



## chances88

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Ok after being waitlisted since May my Ricamo Mouche CLs are FINALLY here.  Here is a pic next to the original Mouche...They seem too similar to keep both.  What do you all think?



I think they are different enough to keep both and this way there is less wear & tear on the shoes! I think they are both sexy and because they're black you can rock them forever!


----------



## ledaatomica

*BlkLadyLaw *I think the ricamos are quite different. The original mouche is sexy, almost like wearing lingerie on your feet. The ricamo is more girly. You might be able it dress down better than the other pair.  

Are the ricamos just as comfortable as the original Mouche?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks for the input.  The toe box on both were too snug at first but with the original Mouche I used a shoe stretcher and (believe it or not) pliers to stretch the opening around the toe more.  Now the original one is super comfy as far as 5 inch heels go.  I can do the same thing to the Ricamo to get the toe box area to be a bit roomier.  They jacked the price up over $300 on these a couple months after my order so they were pretty affordable as CLs go.



ledaatomica said:


> *BlkLadyLaw *I think the ricamos are quite different. The original mouche is sexy, almost like wearing lingerie on your feet. The ricamo is more girly. You might be able it dress down better than the other pair.
> 
> Are the ricamos just as comfortable as the original Mouche?


----------



## LavenderIce

lv_forever:  Nordies that carry CLs are in SF and Canoga Park.  I think there are others.

BLL: I agree with leda's statements about both shoes.  However, I prefer the much more mature and "lingerie for the feet," Mouche!


----------



## compulsivepurse

*BlkLadyLaw* - I like them both but I agree, I think they are awfully similar and would return Ricamo's if there is another pair of CLs you want.

*Kamilla850 *- I really like the nude Minibouts! I find patent leather uncomfortable and almost always go with kid leather, but if it is not for you than return them and get something else you love!


----------



## Kamilla850

Blkldy - I think they are both different enough to keep both.  The ricamo is stunning and the mouche is one of my favorite shoes of all time.


----------



## Kamilla850

chicki-dy said:


> oh i have heel grips on the back of the shoes so my foot doesnt fall out! so it pushes my foot forward a bit.... does it look really bad? i was hoping it wouldnt be noticable....



It isn't very noticeable.  Decolletes are a difficult fit to begin with so it is best to have a pair slightly bigger than on the smaller side because that is torture.  I have that shoe and absolutely love it, it's perfect with both blacks and browns.  
I was so happy to see them on sale just recently, I am actually thinking of getting a second pair since I get so much use out of them.  I am just hoping that they will last to the second markdown so that I can get them for under $250, not sure if I want to pay $400 for a second pair right now.  
Enjoy them!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Kamilla850 said:


> It isn't very noticeable. Decolletes are a difficult fit to begin with so it is best to have a pair slightly bigger than on the smaller side because that is torture. I have that shoe and absolutely love it, it's perfect with both blacks and browns.
> I was so happy to see them on sale just recently, I am actually thinking of getting a second pair since I get so much use out of them. I am just hoping that they will last to the second markdown so that I can get them for under $250, not sure if I want to pay $400 for a second pair right now.
> Enjoy them!


 
I agree, I have a pair of decolletes in 38.5 and a pair in 39 (I am a TTS 38).  The 39s are too big on the left foot but I can only wear the 38.5s in the winter becasue in the summer when your feet sweat and widen they are too tight.  Having the gap is better than too small.


----------



## lolaluvsu

*new shoes! don't you love new shoes!*


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ Ooooh! I love the color! Great choice!


----------



## lolaluvsu

thanks! i  them.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bagologist

Here are my very first pair of Louboutins, the No Prive Glitter- and absolutely worth the wait thanks to my SA who hunted them down for meThe pictures don't do them any justice..they are too beautiful for words...Definitely my new party shoes!


----------



## priiin

^ Those are gorgeous! Congrats! I have nude No Prives, they are so cute


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Congrats! What a great pair of first CLs!  These have been one of the funnest pairs of mine to wear to parties...you will be complimented all night and feel like Cinderella!



Bagologist said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutins, the No Prive Glitter- and absolutely worth the wait thanks to my SA who hunted them down for meThe pictures don't do them any justice..they are too beautiful for words...Definitely my new party shoes!


----------



## Bagologist

priiin said:


> ^ Those are gorgeous! Congrats! I have nude No Prives, they are so cute


 
Thanks priiin! Your nude ones are beautiful, so classic!


----------



## Bagologist

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Congrats! What a great pair of first CLs! These have been one of the funnest pairs of mine to wear to parties...you will be complimented all night and feel like Cinderella!


 
Awww you are so sweet! I hope I do get complimented all night in them and believe me everytime I try them on I do indeed feel like Cinderella and I can't wait to wear them out!

Btw, you have the most AMAZING bag and shoe collection!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolaluvsu--Love the color of the simple pumps.  How high is the heel?

Bagologist--congrats on the glitter no. prive!  I think the reason why I love CLs so much is not for the shoes themselves, but how they make me feel once I slip my feet into them.


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> Here are photos of my new Minibout Zep in nude leather and blue suede declics.



 the blue suede declics (perhaps I'm biased hehe), but I think I prefer the Minibout in nude patent as well.



BlkLadyLaw said:


> Ok after being waitlisted since May my Ricamo Mouche CLs are FINALLY here.  Here is a pic next to the original Mouche...They seem too similar to keep both.  What do you all think?



BlkLadyLaw, these are so hot!  Did you decide to keep the Ricamo? And, did you get your castillana yet?! 



lolaluvsu said:


> *new shoes! don't you love new shoes!*



 I love new shoes too! haha Love the blue simples.  These are the 70 mm right?



Bagologist said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutins, the No Prive Glitter- and absolutely worth the wait thanks to my SA who hunted them down for meThe pictures don't do them any justice..they are too beautiful for words...Definitely my new party shoes!



You picked a great 1st pair!   I love them. I tried these on in Vegas for the 3rd time and still walked out of NM w/o them. LOL  Maybe after the New Year I will end up buying them b/c after seeing your photos I might just have to.  Are you wearing them tonight? They are the perfect NYE shoe!


----------



## ashakes

Kirie said:


> Ashakes> The bronze blingblings are tdf! So lovely!



Thanks Kirie. I am wearing them tonight for NYE. 



chicki-dy said:


> here are my first pair of CLs... tortoise decollete 868... enjoy!



I love the tortoise decolletes. I had them several months ago and I had to sell them b/c they were too small, but I'm on the hunt for them again. They look gorgeous on you! 

fashion, love your new additions!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

ashakes said:


> BlkLadyLaw, these are so hot!  Did you decide to keep the Ricamo? And, did you get your castillana yet?!




Thanks!  For now I think I will keep them and walk around the house in them until I can decide.  The Mouche Ricamo seem a bit more casual looking so that I could wear them more with jeans than the original Mouche.  To find a 42 CL and under $600 is a rare event for me so I am hesitant to make a hasty decision.  For black CLs now that will bring my collection to a Chiki low heel d'orsay which is good for work, Mouche, Mouche Ricamo, patent Castillana and the Architeck? when they arrive.   Maybe if I see another black that I like better I will have to dump one at that time.  The Castillana should get here today hopefully...if not then sometime this week.



Bagologist said:


> Awww you are so sweet! I hope I do get complimented all night in them and believe me everytime I try them on I do indeed feel like Cinderella and I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Btw, you have the most AMAZING bag and shoe collection!



I feel like a sexy Amazon in his shoes lol...5 inch heels and I am 6 ft already...can you imagine when I walk into a room?  Thanks for the compliment....TPF has definitely introduced me to a lot of beautiful designs.


----------



## cjy

lolaluvsu said:


> thanks! i  them.


Great job!!! Love them!!


----------



## Zophie

I've already posted pics of these shoes, but I just visited my friend and her husband loves photography and took some pics of me with my shoes so I thought I'd post them.


----------



## shoegal

^Those are great pics!


----------



## shibooms

Zophie said:


> I've already posted pics of these shoes, but I just visited my friend and her husband loves photography and took some pics of me with my shoes so I thought I'd post them.


 
I love it!!


----------



## cjy

Lovely!!! Those shoes were made for you!!


----------



## Kirie

Fab pics Zophie!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous pictures gorgeous shoes ladies, i'm panting here!


----------



## ashakes

Zophie, those photos are amazing!  Your friend is a great photographer.

Here are photos of the bronze blings I wore last night for NYE.


----------



## Edrine

ashakes those bronze blings are gorgeous!


----------



## shibooms

ashakes said:


> Zophie, those photos are amazing! Your friend is a great photographer.
> 
> Here are photos of the bronze blings I wore last night for NYE.


 
lovely!! I'm jealous I want one too! but nope I'm not ready to max out my plastic just yet...and that's actually part of my new years resolution!   I hope I get to stick with it this time!


----------



## angelie

asha those are hot!


----------



## mcb100

illinirdhd said:


> These are my favorites. Unfortunately, no matter how much I LOVE them, they're just too tight. Ebay is looking for a new home for them now.
> 
> Choos and Manolos just seem to fit me better.


 

What style shoe is this??? I totally  them.


----------



## Zophie

ashakes said:


> Zophie, those photos are amazing! Your friend is a great photographer.
> 
> Here are photos of the bronze blings I wore last night for NYE.


 

Those look great on you with your skin tone.  I love the blings!

I'll have to tell my friend's husband that people are liking his pics.  There were more he took that are a little too racy I think to post on here.  He just got a new lens for his camera so was trying it out.  I guess us women spend money on bags and shoes and men buy camera lenses and stuff.


----------



## catcat

Zophie said:


> I've already posted pics of these shoes, but I just visited my friend and her husband loves photography and took some pics of me with my shoes so I thought I'd post them.


 


Simply gorgeous, I love those shoes on you and you do have beautiful skinny legs!


----------



## JRed

zophie, those are great pics!!!  love love the colour of your rolandos!

ashakes, thanks for the pics!!!  i love your blings so much, i almost bought a pair just then.  the only thing that stopped me was the fact that it will cost me almost 2K with customs and all.  raaaaa!!!


----------



## catcat

I finally got to take a couple of pics of my tiny collection...I started about a month ago and am officially hooked....:shame:
These shoes are just addictive.

Black VP's with red tip, Nude Patent YoYo's 110, NP's in fabric, Nude patent Capri's (they are a bid more beige than the yoyo's) 
and Black patent Activa's are on the way...


----------



## catcat

double post


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ hot stuff to begin your collection, catcat. you're well on your way lol!


----------



## Zophie

beautiful collection, catcat. I love the Very Prive with the red tip.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Bagologist said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutins, the No Prive Glitter- and absolutely worth the wait thanks to my SA who hunted them down for meThe pictures don't do them any justice..they are too beautiful for words...Definitely my new party shoes!


 
love love love em


----------



## JRed

great shoes, catcat!!  love the modelling pics too!


----------



## cjy

Very nice!!!


----------



## ashakes

catcat, you have a lovely collection thus far.  You are doing well for only a month! LOL

I broke down and got the glitter no prives today from my SA b/c after seeing bagologists' pair I knew I better hurry before they are all sold out.  Plus, I had a good selling day yesterday and practically paid for them. lol

Thanks Jred!  I know the blings are crazy expensive, but they are so worth it.  Sssshhh, that is just between myself and you TPF gals. haha If other people heard me say that, they would think I was insane.


----------



## ashakes

shibooms said:


> lovely!! I'm jealous I want one too! but nope I'm not ready to max out my plastic just yet...and that's actually part of my new years resolution!   I hope I get to stick with it this time!



Haha. Thanks shibooms. 



angelie said:


> asha those are hot!



Thanks angeli. 



Zophie said:


> Those look great on you with your skin tone.  I love the blings!



Thank you Zophie.


----------



## ashakes

So, somebody asked me about the nude caracola photos a while ago so here they are. I also wore the electric blue suede declics again today so I took some photos finally.  I have worn them twice within a week of getting my hands on them so you know I love them. lol  The whole time I was in Vegas I was so excited to open up the box, but it was at my sister's house. haha


----------



## lolaluvsu

ashakes i love your declics! they look fantastic on you.


----------



## angelie

asha ur shoes are killer


----------



## foxycleopatra

ashakes, the blue suede Declic's look stunning on you!  I'm still not completely won over by the Declic style but might just get them in blue suede as that pop of color is truly TDF.


----------



## cjy

Ashakes  you always have the best shoes!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

So many great new styles!  I'd love to see outfits with those electric blue pumps, Asha!


----------



## ashakes

lolaluvsu said:


> ashakes i love your declics! they look fantastic on you.



Thanks lola!



angelie said:


> asha ur shoes are killer



Thanks again angelie. 



foxycleopatra said:


> ashakes, the blue suede Declic's look stunning on you!  I'm still not completely won over by the Declic style but might just get them in blue suede as that pop of color is truly TDF.



Foxy, I think you should definitely get them.  The color is very pretty.  They don't measure exactly the same as the rolandos, but they are very very close.  And, they are definitely much more comfortable. 



cjy said:


> Ashakes  you always have the best shoes!!!!



lol, thanks cjy!



legaldiva said:


> So many great new styles!  I'd love to see outfits with those electric blue pumps, Asha!



Well, I have worn them w/ all black and stockings (black v-neck thin sweater top and black pencil skirt), and I have worn them w/ jeans and an electric blue top as well. Some people think it's strange to do a top w/ jeans and the same color shoes, but I don't care b/c I wear David Yurman jewelry otherwise so I like having my shoes pop.  I carried my Chanel black caviar clutch with the 1st outfit and my Chanel black lambskin diamond stitch w/ the 2nd.


----------



## LavenderIce

The blue suede declic looks fabulous when paired with black outfits!


----------



## natassha68

error


----------



## JRed

ashakes, it's official -- you're a bad influence.  your shoes are just too fabulous!!!!


----------



## cjy

Just got these today! Love them! Very comfy!! One of the pics is the pose made famous by Kamilla! Also a surprize pic. She was watching me so I put her in. She is as cute as any shoes!!
These are the nude patent's with gold tip and heel.


----------



## JRed

cjy, those shoes are gorgeous!!!!  

your pooch looks great too.  what a poser!!


----------



## Kamilla850

CJY - that shoe looks great on you!  Congrats.


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> CJY - that shoe looks great on you! Congrats.


Hope you don't mind that I did the Kamilla


----------



## angelie

cjy those are really nice


----------



## ashakes

cjy, those look great on you!  

Haha, thanks JRed.


----------



## LavenderIce

Glad you finally got a pair of nude prives cjy!  You cannot go wrong with them.


----------



## cjy

LavenderIce said:


> Glad you finally got a pair of nude prives cjy! You cannot go wrong with them.


 I am hooked on that style now! Does anyone know if other styles fit like those? Example the Architek or the Minibout?


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> cjy, those look great on you!
> 
> Haha, thanks JRed.


Thank you!!:shame:


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha, your new additions all look great on you.  I love the nude caracolos and those declics are just lucsious on your foot.  Just stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## fmd914

Asha - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue delics on you!!!!!  I am interested in your comment about wearing them with David Yurman jewelry.  I am a huge Yurman fan.  Are you speaking about wearing them with the more subtle silver pieces or the blue topaz pieces?


----------



## fashionispoison

*Bagologist* awesome 1st pair

*cat cat *that's a good collection!

*ashakes *they are gorgeous!!!!! love the blue rolandos

*cjy* looking very comfy, love them


----------



## sara999

cjy looking good, i love nude patent! (still searching for the perfect pair myself)


----------



## toiletduck

wow, everyone has such beautiful shoes!  cjy, those are so pretty! congrats!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love your EBs, asha!!!


----------



## miss_ritz

Everyone's CLs are so gorgeous  I can't start naming every pair I like or this message will end up being a very long paragraph!


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> Asha, your new additions all look great on you.  I love the nude caracolos and those declics are just lucsious on your foot.  Just stunning.  Congrats!



Thanks again Kamilla!



fmd914 said:


> Asha - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the blue delics on you!!!!!  I am interested in your comment about wearing them with David Yurman jewelry.  I am a huge Yurman fan.  Are you speaking about wearing them with the more subtle silver pieces or the blue topaz pieces?



Thanks fmd.  Well I have blue topaz DY pieces, but no I was referring to my everyday Yurman jewelry.  I was bored so I took some photos last night before I went out for the evening. LOL  I have been buying Yurman jewelry for a long time now so between myself and my sister, we have quite the collection.  But, as far as my daily pieces, I tend to wear the same ones-my favorites.  I do want to add another bracelet sometime soon, but my shoe collection has interfered. 



fashionispoison said:


> *ashakes *they are gorgeous!!!!! love the blue rolandos



Thanks fashion.  These are actually the declics.  



oo_let_me_see said:


> Love your EBs, asha!!!



Thanks Eleni!  What are EBs? LOL  I usually know my chat lingo. haha


----------



## ashakes

Excuse the dirty mirror please and this was before I was able to find my inserts and heel grips. LOL  So, there is room for a finger back there.  They looked right when I left the house. 

fmd, here is my everyday Yurman Jewelry.  The one bracelet does have the blue topaz at the ends, but I wear it all the time with the buckle bracelet.  The necklace is from the silver ice collection and is called the tapestry.  And, the ring is from the silver ice collection as well.  The earrings are the Chanel camelia.  I don't wear those everyday, but they are what I wore last night so I tossed them in the photo.






And, this is a diamond necklace I wear during the day if I want some more bling, but it's not "everyday" by any means. I did wear it in Las Vegas last week, but it's Vegas. You can do whatever you want there. lol


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> Excuse the dirty mirror please and this was before I was able to find my inserts and heel grips. LOL So, there is room for a finger back there. They looked right when I left the house.
> 
> fmd, here is my everyday Yurman Jewelry. The one bracelet does have the blue topaz at the ends, but I wear it all the time with the buckle bracelet. The necklace is from the silver ice collection and is called the tapestry. And, the ring is from the silver ice collection as well. The earrings are the Chanel camelia. I don't wear those everyday, but they are what I wore last night so I tossed them in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this is a diamond necklace I wear during the day if I want some more bling, but it's not "everyday" by any means. I did wear it in Las Vegas last week, but it's Vegas. You can do whatever you want there. lol


Yum!!! I love jewelry! I love your shoes! I wish I could find VP's with a red tip.


----------



## fmd914

Asha,

  Thanks for posting the pics of your Yurman jewlery.  I too am a Yurman junkie.  I have been collecting for over 7 years and have over 60 pieces!  I often think of how many shoes and bags (my original addiction) that would translate into.  LOL.  I need to get off my lazy butt and post some pics over in the Jewelry forum.  Lately everytime I buy a bag or shoes I think "now that could have been "****" Yurman piece.   That's how I knew I had a problem.

Love the Vegas bling necklace!!!  I'm also glad to hear that you wear it casually also.  I have a Roberto Coin Appassionata diamond necklace that I KNOW is too dressy for everyday, but I wear it on those days I need a "pick me up"!!!


----------



## ashakes

cjy said:


> Yum!!! I love jewelry! I love your shoes! I wish I could find VP's with a red tip.


 
Thanks Claudia!  I love jewelry too.  I have lots of Yurman and Lagos as far as silver jewelry, but my Mom is the one w/ the major bling.  My father is very good to her. LOL  He has no problem buying the jewels b/c he knows that all of us ladies get use out of it so it's nice.  My poor BIL and father are surrounded by ladies-my mom, my sister, myself, and my two little nieces. 



fmd914 said:


> Asha,
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics of your Yurman jewlery. I too am a Yurman junkie. I have been collecting for over 7 years and have over 60 pieces! I often think of how many shoes and bags (my original addiction) that would translate into. LOL. I need to get off my lazy butt and post some pics over in the Jewelry forum. Lately everytime I buy a bag or shoes I think "now that could have been "****" Yurman piece. That's how I knew I had a problem.
> 
> Love the Vegas bling necklace!!! I'm also glad to hear that you wear it casually also. I have a Roberto Coin Appassionata diamond necklace that I KNOW is too dressy for everyday, but I wear it on those days I need a "pick me up"!!!


 
Thanks fmd!  I got my first Yurman piece when I was 15 and it was the buckle braclet.  Thanks to my sister who is 10 years older my parents started me young on my love of Yurman.  I usually get 1-2 pieces a year and then my sister has a ton so it's nice to be able to share things.

I would love to see your collection too and especially the Roberto Coin piece!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My new black patent Castillanas!


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new black patent Castillanas!


 WOW!! Work those babies!! Theylook great on you, enjoy!!


----------



## babypie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new black patent Castillanas!


 
Wow!  Now those are some major head-turners!  They look hot on you


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new black patent Castillanas!


 
gorgeous!!!


----------



## *Lo

Beige grease paint yoyo's


----------



## ladydeluxe

^


----------



## LavenderIce

That's such a pretty color Lo!


----------



## cjy

Awwww!!! Pretty!! How do they feel???? I have had a total YoYo saga going on for a month now! How much did you size up??


----------



## *Lo

Thanks *lavenderice ladydeluxe* and *cjy*, I am really in love with them...I cant tell you, i am head over heels, LMAO.  CJY actually i usually wear a 41.5 in a simple and they only had a 41 so i ordered it and it actually fit perfectly!  I wear a 41 in a peanut, so it fit me the same as the peanut did.  its a little snug in toe box (as always for me) but not bad at all.  So i didnt size up at all.

Oh and I called CL BH this morning and they just got them in, in black grease paint!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ hehe why is it called grease paint? it cracks me up! it's just too pretty to be called that and since when did grease have glitter? LOL i love those shoes!! i'm trying to get my hands on a yoyo deal now so i'm keeping my fingers crossed, wish me luck!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lo said:


> Beige grease paint yoyo's


 
lo, i adore these


----------



## fashionispoison

*lo* those are cute! i tried them on in pink and the ones you have~ adorable! enjoy them =)


----------



## angelie

love the grease paint! awesome shoe! whats the heel height?


----------



## cjy

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ hehe why is it called grease paint? it cracks me up! it's just too pretty to be called that and since when did grease have glitter? LOL i love those shoes!! i'm trying to get my hands on a yoyo deal now so i'm keeping my fingers crossed, wish me luck!!


Good point!


----------



## *Lo

Ladydeluxe i dunno why they call it grease paint, lol, makes it sound so icky....

Thank you *DeeDeeDelovely* *Fashionispoison* and *angelie*!!  ....they are actually 85mm, so they are super comfy, I am not sure about whether it comes in higher or not?


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> Ladydeluxe i dunno why they call it grease paint, lol, makes it sound so icky....
> 
> Thank you *DeeDeeDelovely* *Fashionispoison* and *angelie*!! ....they are actually 85mm, so they are super comfy, I am not sure about whether it comes in higher or not?


The are 85??? Please tell me where you got them! I was told the BH store had only 100. PLEASE MUST KNOW!!!


----------



## *Lo

CJY I got them from CL BH.  I ordered them they day b4 NYE.  Maybe they didnt have them when you called?  But I got mine there they said they had them in beige and red and today when i spoke to them they had just gotten in the black grease paints (85mm as well)  I ordered them too. ush:


----------



## Edrine

lo, those are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## shibooms

my loves!!


----------



## Edrine

lovely


----------



## DamierAddict

wow VERMILLION!! 
i loveeeeee the ones in the middle!!!


----------



## cjy

shibooms said:


> my loves!!


Nice collection!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Shibooms--your collection looks well loved.  I love the diversity of styles and colors.


----------



## ledaatomica

*shibooms* lovely collection! they do indeed look very loved


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nice cl goodies, shibooms.

got these last week: cl menorca


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^I have been looking at those and I really like them. Are they comfy?


I finally get to post my first pair of red soles. They remind me of my pair of nine west that I love so much and are really unique...see my broke grad student collection thread lol.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jessicaelizabet said:


> ^I have been looking at those and I really like them. Are they comfy?


 
they are pretty comfy, jess. I was quite surprised.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new black patent Castillanas!



You add more and more reasons I like you with every new pair.  I think you have incredible taste!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love that green color!  where did you find them?  footcandy had one left ...not my size 



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> nice cl goodies, shibooms.
> 
> got these last week: cl menorca


----------



## babypie

jessicaelizabet said:


> ^I have been looking at those and I really like them. Are they comfy?
> 
> 
> I finally get to post my first pair of red soles. They remind me of my pair of nine west that I love so much and are really unique...see my broke grad student collection thread lol.


 
Congrats on the first pair! They are lovely


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

xboobielicousx said:


> i love that green color! where did you find them? footcandy had one left ...not my size


funny you mentioned Footcandy because that is where i got them and i too noticed that they only had one size left


----------



## blackbird

I swear..when did I become ashakes?

Here is the latest haul (and oh god...for a long long long time). One I've received and the other 3 are still on their way to me!


----------



## danicky

Ladies all your shoes are gorgeous. I can't wait to gather a huge collection of Louboutins. I am working on that.
Here is my first pair 
http://DSC01605
http://DSC01602

lol i hope this works )


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> Ladies all your shoes are gorgeous. I can't wait to gather a huge collection of Louboutins. I am working on that.
> Here is my first pair
> http://DSC01605
> http://DSC01602
> 
> lol i hope this works )


 
Those links don't work for me.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^  moi aussi..


----------



## danicky

OK, I'll try to post them again later on today. (


----------



## Stinas

Just got a pair of No. Prive - another great ebay find.
(Excuse the dust...my brother is not a duster, nor am I his maid lol)


----------



## ledaatomica

love them Stinas! a great purchase.  Everytime I see pictures of them I keep telling  myself I need some NPs


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> love them Stinas! a great purchase. Everytime I see pictures of them I keep telling myself I need some NPs


Thanks!
yeah, you should def have a pair of NP's in your collection.  Im suprised you dont by now.  The slingback just makes me feel ultra sexy in them lol
If you do get a pair, I totally suggest getting a pair like this...with the tip a metallic color.  I love them.  They pop a lot more than my other NP's.


----------



## LavenderIce

They are gorgeous Stinas!  Love the No. Prive.  Congrats on the ebay find!


----------



## danicky

Ok, I managed to upload the photos of my first Decolletes.
YEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Danicky--congrats!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

babypie said:


> Congrats on the first pair! They are lovely



Thanks, I'm still prancing around the house in them because it won't stop raining long enough here for me to wear them outdoors!  Ugh and we had crazy hail two days ago.


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Ok, I managed to upload the photos of my first Decolletes.
> YEY!!!!!!!!!!


 
They look great in leopard!!
They will be uncomfy the first few wears, but once you break them in they are great!
Congrats!


----------



## danicky

"STINAS" that's exactly what I was going to ask, because they are uncomfortable. I am a size 7, and these are a 7.5, but still tight. 
But I love them, and am willing to deal with the pain.

"LAVENDERLCE" thanks )


----------



## danicky

"STINAS" I love the NO. Prive you just got. Are they comfy? I would love to be able to wear a shoe like that, but I'm too tall. My fiance will be way too short. lol


----------



## chances88

Stinas said:


> Just got a pair of No. Prive - another great ebay find.
> (Excuse the dust...my brother is not a duster, nor am I his maid lol)



I love these! They look great on you!


----------



## natassha68

Picked these up from foot candy


----------



## cjy

natassha68 said:


> Picked these up from foot candy


I saw those and loved them! Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

cjy- they are probably the most comfortable of all the styles I have tried. They are truly lovely


----------



## danicky

Picked these up from foot candy 
Attached Thumbnails

 



I absolutely love these. I have to get them!!!! Even more now, after you said how comfy they are.


----------



## natassha68

they truly are, no toe bite at all what so ever, that was the only thing I was afraid of because they are thin strappy, and are extremely comfortable, you could go all night in these, not just a few hours or moments which is the usual lol !!... for the price??? wow, I highly recommend them, they were also shipped beautifully if I may add., thought I'd share


----------



## danicky

"natassha68 " lol thanks.


----------



## natassha68

Your welcome !


----------



## *Lo

PAtent no prive in dark blue 70mm and black grease paint yoyo's in 100mm


----------



## danicky

*Lo  I love the Yoyo's. You are a lucky girl


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> Ok, I managed to upload the photos of my first Decolletes.
> YEY!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh man, these tiger patents have been my dream shoe for a while now, I can never find them in my size!  I'll forever kick myself the day I had my size in my hands and let them go (albiet, I was broke at the time).  Congrats, any chance of some modelling shots?


----------



## babypie

jessicaelizabet said:


> Thanks, I'm still prancing around the house in them because it won't stop raining long enough here for me to wear them outdoors! Ugh and we had crazy hail two days ago.


 
lol I prance around in mine constantly too, often in sweats...:shame:


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> PAtent no prive in dark blue 70mm and black grease paint yoyo's in 100mm



*Lo i LOVE LOVE LOVEEEE your YoYos
Where did you get them?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Stinas, I got them from CL Beverly Hills, they said they had just got them in when i ordered them on monday


----------



## danicky

babypie  lol, I will post some pictures of them modeled. I am walking around the house wearig them also


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Danicky, I am also wearing my new shoes around the house in my PJ's in hopes they stretch a little, lol


----------



## catcat

Beautiful shoes love the strappy ones and that blue of the VP's so pretty !

Here is my latest purchase :
Activa's in black patent:

àà


----------



## gemruby41

Babypie, those are stunning!


----------



## ashakes

shibooms said:


> my loves!!



Great collection!  Lots of diversity. 



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> nice cl goodies, shibooms.
> 
> got these last week: cl menorca



These are so cute!  Love the color!!!


jessicaelizabet said:


> I finally get to post my first pair of red soles. They remind me of my pair of nine west that I love so much and are really unique...see my broke grad student collection thread lol.



Adorable!  Enjoy them! 



blackbird said:


> I swear..when did I become ashakes?
> 
> 
> Here is the latest haul (and oh god...for a long long long time). One I've received and the other 3 are still on their way to me!



lol, funny. 

They all look great blackbird!  Please post photos when they arrive in person.



danicky said:


> Ladies all your shoes are gorgeous. I can't wait to gather a huge collection of Louboutins. I am working on that.
> Here is my first pair
> http://DSC01605
> http://DSC01602
> 
> lol i hope this works )



Congrats on a great 1st pair. It's all downhill after this though just so you know. lol


----------



## ashakes

Stinas said:


> Just got a pair of No. Prive - another great ebay find.
> (Excuse the dust...my brother is not a duster, nor am I his maid lol)



Stinas, those NPs look hot on you!  You do always find the great Ebay deals.  Congrats!


natassha68 said:


> Picked these up from foot candy



The Lady Noeud looks great on you-very sexy!



*Lo said:


> Beige grease paint yoyo's



Adorable Lo! I love the color of these!



*Lo said:


> PAtent no prive in dark blue 70mm and black grease paint yoyo's in 100mm



More great purchases! I think you will get a lot of wear out of them. I find it's hard to find really cute navy/blue heels!



catcat said:


> Beautiful shoes love the strappy ones and that blue of the VP's so pretty !
> 
> Here is my latest purchase :
> Activa's in black patent:
> 
> àà



The Activas look amazing on you catcat!  HOT!!!


----------



## blackbird

^ I'm waiting for all four to arrive in my hands!  I can't believe in the last two weeks I've somehow managed to buy FOUR pairs of shoes when I'm supposed to be on a shoe ban. They were all such great deals though!  You'll be able to hear my squeel out in Ohio when I get the decollete zeppas!


----------



## natassha68

ashakes said:


> Stinas, those NPs look hot on you!  You do always find the great Ebay deals.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> The Lady Noeud looks great on you-very sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Lo! I love the color of these!
> 
> 
> 
> More great purchases! I think you will get a lot of wear out of them. I find it's hard to find really cute navy/blue heels!
> 
> 
> 
> The Activas look amazing on you catcat!  HOT!!!



Ashakes - Thanks so much  !!!... I  them, and the price??, silly really


----------



## danicky

"catcat " beautiful shoes. Please tell me, do they make you alot taller? I love tham, but I'm hesitant because I don't want to look very tall wearing them. lol

"ashakes" thanks ). Well, I'm working on a few other pairs. ))


----------



## LavenderIce

Natassha--The Lady Noeud look fabulous!  I never would have thought they look that HOT on.  Congrats on the deal and the comfort level.  What a steal!

Lo--Your blue No. Prive and black greasepaint Yoyos are cute!  No doubt you will get lots of wear out of them.


----------



## Butterfly*

You ladies have been quite busy...love all the new purchases!! 

Congrats to all of you who purchased the Declics! 
I purchased both the yellow and blue suede, received the yellow pair first and unfortunately am not a huge fan of this style. They are great in terms of comfort, but they just don't do it for me since they seem to be cut a bit wider than I was expecting and don't make the foot look as narrow as typical CLs would. Needless to say, back these went..and I also canceled the blue suedes before they even arrived, I hope that wasn't a bad decision!  I already have the blue suede rolandos, which was the _only_ reason I was able to nix the blue declics.

*Kamilla*, Did you ended up keeping yours?


----------



## ashakes

natassha68 said:


> Ashakes - Thanks so much  !!!... I  them, and the price??, silly really



You're welcome. Yes the Footcandy price was great!



danicky said:


> "ashakes" thanks ). Well, I'm working on a few other pairs. ))



Aren't we all? LOL 


So, here are the red patent castillanas.  I'm wearing them out this evening so I thought I would post photos of me actually wearing them.  Also attached are my glitter no prives.  They came on Monday, but I have been really sick so I was taking a break from TPF, etc.  My moon bow yoyos also arrived earlier this week along with some great Chanel, Manolo, Gucci, and Prada I will post later!


----------



## Butterfly*

^^Will post pics of the yellow suede declics as soon as I can..


----------



## ashakes

And, the red patent castillanas, which I'm sporting for the night.  I have worn my black ones a few times and they are so comfy!


----------



## stinam

*Butterfly, *I had the same experience with the Declics.  I stopped by Barneys this week to see the suede Declics IRL.  I saw the yellow and absolutely loved the color -- I was so excited while I waited for them to bring out a pair to try on ... 

... sadly, I was really disappointed when I tried them on.  They were really comfortable, but they are cut really short and really wide and made my foot look like a little round bun.  I loved the color of the suede, but just didn't love the style on me.


----------



## ashakes

Sorry the declics didn't work out for you guys.  They don't make my feet look wide at all, but who knows?  Butterfly, at least you have the rolandos as well!  My rolandos are due to arrive any day now and I can't wait b/c I know the shades are different.


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> You're welcome. Yes the Footcandy price was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all? LOL
> 
> 
> So, here are the red patent castillanas. I'm wearing them out this evening so I thought I would post photos of me actually wearing them. Also attached are my glitter no prives. They came on Monday, but I have been really sick so I was taking a break from TPF, etc. My moon bow yoyos also arrived earlier this week along with some great Chanel, Manolo, Gucci, and Prada I will post later!


You are always in the right place at the right time!! I love all of them!! Wow!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Asha--the glitter no. prive and red castillanas have the razzle dazzle to fit right into your collection!  The moonbows are a demure touch.   the color combo, so exquisite!

Butterfly--do post pics of the declics.  I did not get a chance to see the yellow on.  I am afraid with my splotchy skin and yellow undertones they would not look good on me.  I would pick the electric blue rolandos over the blue declics any day.  However, the declics fit and feel better and I never got a hold of the electric blue rolandos, so the declics it is for me.

Stinam--did you try the leather version?  Maybe your feet will fare better in them?


----------



## chances88

ashakes said:


> You're welcome. Yes the Footcandy price was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all? LOL
> 
> 
> So, here are the red patent castillanas.  I'm wearing them out this evening so I thought I would post photos of me actually wearing them.  Also attached are my glitter no prives.  They came on Monday, but I have been really sick so I was taking a break from TPF, etc.  My moon bow yoyos also arrived earlier this week along with some great Chanel, Manolo, Gucci, and Prada I will post later!



Oh my Ashakes your collection is TDF!!! I really love those moon bow yoyos. simply divine! I guess I'll be on the look out for those. You always look great in your shoes! glad you're feeling better can't wait until you post the rest!


----------



## babypie

ashakes said:


> And, the red patent castillanas, which I'm sporting for the night. I have worn my black ones a few times and they are so comfy!


 
Woah Ashakes, those are DTF!  They look amazing!  Hubby walked past just as I clicked on your picture and he said "Those are nice, you should get them"... Yes hubby, yes I _should_... lol


----------



## natassha68

ashakes said:


> And, the red patent castillanas, which I'm sporting for the night.  I have worn my black ones a few times and they are so comfy!



Ashakes- they look FANTASTIC on you!!, I've never seen the red, I have the black, I would had scooped them in a NY minute!!


----------



## natassha68

ashakes said:


> Stinas, those NPs look hot on you!  You do always find the great Ebay deals.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> The Lady Noeud looks great on you-very sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Lo! I love the color of these!
> 
> 
> 
> More great purchases! I think you will get a lot of wear out of them. I find it's hard to find really cute navy/blue heels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Activas look amazing on you catcat!  HOT!!!



Ashakes- Thanks !! I really like them alot!


----------



## natassha68

LavenderIce said:


> Natassha--The Lady Noeud look fabulous!  I never would have thought they look that HOT on.  Congrats on the deal and the comfort level.  What a steal!
> 
> Lo--Your blue No. Prive and black greasepaint Yoyos are cute!  No doubt you will get lots of wear out of them.



Lavender. Thanks so much, I was a bit worried about them too, but when I saw tem, then put them on      love em'


----------



## gemruby41

My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today.


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today.



Those are simply stunning on you, and love the outfit you put together with them !


----------



## danicky

ashakes OMG thoese red patent castillanas are tdf. Congrats on all the new shoes.


----------



## danicky

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gemruby41* 

 
_My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today._

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha, I'm drooling over your moon bow yoyos!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today.


Don't you just love them?? They look great on you and I love the outfit! Sharpe top!


----------



## chances88

I had wanted to post a bunch of my louboutin but I couldn't get them to fit so this one worked my very prive leopard pony hair. I have some sevillana's in a similar print coming soon so when they get here I will try to size the other pics  better. excuse the crappy photo.


----------



## babypie

gemruby41 said:


> My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today.


 
Love it!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

gemruby41 said:


> My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today.



Congrats!  Very cute.


----------



## Butterfly*

*stinam* - Ahhh, the infamous "bun" occurrence! 
I guess with some feet, that bun feature tends to stand out more on some because this doesn't seem to effect _everybody_. That yellow suede is pretty, but after seeing it IRL, it's a bit impractical because it would stain very easily.

*lavender* - If you don't have the blue rolandos, you'll love the blue declics, I'm sure!

*babypie* - long time no see 

*asha* - you're going to keep both?! ...Crazy lady.:shame:
*
chances* - I have those leopard VPs, as well! -Love! Can't wait to see your Sevilannas!!

----

Here are the Yellow declics...I tried to capture the bun effect but it's tough to capture on film. The last three photos capture it best..


----------



## Butterfly*

Congrats *gemruby*!

*blkldylaw* - Have you decided to keep both the mouche and ricamo? I think you should keep the ricamo and purchase the mouche in another color..


----------



## stinam

Butterfly* said:


> *stinam* - Ahhh, the infamous "bun" occurrence!
> I guess with some feet, that bun feature tends to stand out more on some because this doesn't seem to effect _everybody_. That yellow suede is pretty, but after seeing it IRL, it's a bit impractical because it would stain very easily.
> [...]
> ----
> 
> Here are the Yellow declics...I tried to capture the bun effect but it's tough to capture on film. The last three photos capture it best..


 
*Butterfly* - I think my foot is a little on the wide side, which probably accentuated the "bun" effect on the yellow declics. 

The color is beautiful, but I think you're right about the potential for staining to show quickly on the yellow suede.  The pair on display at Barneys was starting to look a little beaten up, and the pair I tried on already had a light smudge on the front of one of the shoes.ush:


----------



## babypie

Butterfly* said:


> *babypie* - long time no see


 
Nice to see you again butterfly , I've been travelling/re-locating so was MIA for a while...


----------



## danicky

"Butterfly* " OMG thoese are gorgeous!!! I love the color, but I think is very hard to keep it clean. Gorgeous though


----------



## Stinas

Butterfly* said:


> Here are the Yellow declics...I tried to capture the bun effect but it's tough to capture on film. The last three photos capture it best..


WOW
That color is AMAZINGG!!
Where did you get them?


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Wow butterfly*- those are great!  I want the purple ones so badly, was my favorite color when I was little so would be nice to have purple shoes to go with my purple cowboy hat lol.


Asha did you get a good price on the glitter prives?  I still haven't found any that I can afford.  Keep waiting for some miracle sell.  I WILL have those shoes one day!  Great finds.


Gemruby41 I love those shoes on you.  Bet you're having a great weekend huh?


----------



## catcat

danicky said:


> "catcat " beautiful shoes. Please tell me, do they make you alot taller? I love tham, but I'm hesitant because I don't want to look very tall wearing them. lol
> 
> "ashakes" thanks ). Well, I'm working on a few other pairs. ))


 
They do make me look taller that's normal with that kind of heel but personally I like it. I am about 172 cm which is 5.7 I belive so with these I am appoaching modelsize......


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly, I love the yellow declics, it such a perfect spring time shoe.  Enjoy!


----------



## ashakes

cjy said:


> You are always in the right place at the right time!! I love all of them!! Wow!!



Haha, thanks Claudia!



LavenderIce said:


> Asha--the glitter no. prive and red castillanas have the razzle dazzle to fit right into your collection!  The moonbows are a demure touch.   the color combo, so exquisite!


 
Thanks Lavender.  I love them all. I think I might wear the glitters tonight for BIL's bday dinner w/ the fam!





chances88 said:


> Oh my Ashakes your collection is TDF!!! I really love those moon bow yoyos. simply divine! I guess I'll be on the look out for those. You always look great in your shoes! glad you're feeling better can't wait until you post the rest!



Thanks you so much chances.  I think the moon bows are so cute!



babypie said:


> Woah Ashakes, those are DTF!  They look amazing!  Hubby walked past just as I clicked on your picture and he said "Those are nice, you should get them"... Yes hubby, yes I _should_... lol



LOL.  Too funny! My b/f would laugh if he knew I post photos of my shoes and me wearing them on here. LMAO



natassha68 said:


> Ashakes- they look FANTASTIC on you!!, I've never seen the red, I have the black, I would had scooped them in a NY minute!!



Thanks Natasha.  The red is from the CL boutique. I loved the black so much and get so many compliments when I wear them so I knew I needed the red!


----------



## ashakes

Stinas said:


> WOW
> That color is AMAZINGG!!
> Where did you get them?



Stinas, the blue and yellow suede declics are available at Barneys.



jessicaelizabet said:


> Asha did you get a good price on the glitter prives?  I still haven't found any that I can afford.  Keep waiting for some miracle sell.  I WILL have those shoes one day!  Great finds.


These babies are still full price at $690. Nobody put them on sale and they are very hard to find so I figured I should jump on them before it was too late.



gemruby41 said:


> My new CLs I got yesterday. I sported them to work today.



Love them! The outfit you put together looks so amazing with them too!!!



danicky said:


> ashakes OMG thoese red patent castillanas are tdf. Congrats on all the new shoes.



Thanks danicky. They were quite the hit at dinner on Fri. night.



oo_let_me_see said:


> Asha, I'm drooling over your moon bow yoyos!!!  Gorgeous!


Thanks Eleni.  They are an older shoe, but they are so cute. I really want to wear them tonight, but I'm going to go w/ the glitters I think.  We'll see.


----------



## ashakes

chances88 said:


> I had wanted to post a bunch of my louboutin but I couldn't get them to fit so this one worked my very prive leopard pony hair. I have some sevillana's in a similar print coming soon so when they get here I will try to size the other pics  better. excuse the crappy photo.



They are gorgeous chances.  I also have the leopard sevillanas! Mr. Louboutin knows how to do a leopard print and nude patent. LOL



Butterfly* said:


> *stinam* - Ahhh, the infamous "bun" occurrence!
> I guess with some feet, that bun feature tends to stand out more on some because this doesn't seem to effect _everybody_. That yellow suede is pretty, but after seeing it IRL, it's a bit impractical because it would stain very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> *asha* - you're going to keep both?! ...Crazy lady.:shame:
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Here are the Yellow declics...I tried to capture the bun effect but it's tough to capture on film. The last three photos capture it best..



LOL @ "bun effect".  I saw the yellow last month and I thought the color was very pretty, but I agree that they will stain easily. Did you decide to return them?  I'm still in love with my blue suede declics and they are very comfortable, but I agree that they may not be for everybody's feet...as is the case with some CLs for whatever reason. 

And, yes I have both the declics and rolandos. Both are seriously slightly different shades and different looks so I have no 2nd thoughts about keeping them both.


----------



## Kamilla850

ashakes said:


> You're welcome. Yes the Footcandy price was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't we all? LOL
> 
> 
> So, here are the red patent castillanas.  I'm wearing them out this evening so I thought I would post photos of me actually wearing them.  Also attached are my glitter no prives.  They came on Monday, but I have been really sick so I was taking a break from TPF, etc.  My moon bow yoyos also arrived earlier this week along with some great Chanel, Manolo, Gucci, and Prada I will post later!



Not sure how I missed these photos, but those moonbows are adorable!  I absolutely love them!


----------



## babypie

ashakes said:


> And, yes I have both the declics and rolandos. Both are seriously slightly different shades and different looks so I have no 2nd thoughts about keeping them both.


 
LOL spoken like a true addict!


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> Not sure how I missed these photos, but those moonbows are adorable!  I absolutely love them!



Thanks Kamilla!



babypie said:


> LOL spoken like a true addict!



 At least I admit I have a major shopping addiction right???


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ashakes said:


> These are so cute! Love the color!!!


 
thanks, ashakes


----------



## Butterfly*

*Stinas* - Yup, they're available at barneys.

*Kamilla* - No, I actually returned the yellow suedes...I don't think the Declic style is for me.

----

Got these Ambrosinas in 'Beige' the other night and love that there aren't any pink tones... but after sleeping on it, it looks like these will be going back, as well.. 

I don't find myself being wowed by anything of his this season; I hope this turns around..

These are a gorgeous "nude" evening shoe for anyone who's looking for a pair


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly, that shoe is just beautiful.
In response to your comment about not being wowed...I felt that way too up until this evening when I visited the CL boutique and had a look through the Spring look book. All I can say is OMG, there are going to be some beautiful shoes in the coming months, I cannot remember all the names but one that stuck out the most in my mind was a python saponette (sp?).  I was floored by so many beautiful shoes, there goes my damn shoe ban.


----------



## abcecas123

jessicaelizabet said:


> Wow butterfly*- those are great! I want the purple ones so badlyquote]
> 
> There is some showing up at NAP


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^thanks, I'll go look.  I really want some glitter prives so lemme know if you see those for a decent price.  I can't afford retail.  Must be on sale.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

*Asha* Thanks I keep waiting.  I'm hoping eventually they will come down to my level or someone will sell their used ones.  Congrats on your new acquisitions.  Hope you have a good week!  ~jess


----------



## abcecas123

jessicaelizabet - No problem. I 2 have been looking for the purple rolandos but they do not have my size. 

There is a pair of the glitter prive at NM size 5 I believe, do not know if is your size or not but heres the link either way.

GP 

Is this the style u were looking?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

So far I think I am going to keep both.  I just can't seem to part with one.  And the big annual bonus comes next month so I have justified it in my mind financially   I do have the red Mouche on the way sometime in March also.



Butterfly* said:


> Congrats *gemruby*!
> 
> *blkldylaw* - Have you decided to keep both the mouche and ricamo? I think you should keep the ricamo and purchase the mouche in another color..


----------



## poshchick

Finally I am able to post in here! Got these through today... 












They are a little big and slip a bit when I walk, might need to get a heel grip? Just realised how weird my feet look in pictures!


----------



## catcat

*poshchick* congrtas to your VP's it's such a great shoe, my favorite CL style for now.

*butterfly *Oh dear I love these, really gorgeous shoe!



>


----------



## gemruby41

Poshchick, your feet doesn't look weird at all.  They look great, and the heel grips will work for the slipping.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

catcat said:


> Beautiful shoes love the strappy ones and that blue of the VP's so pretty !
> 
> Here is my latest purchase :
> Activa's in black patent:
> 
> àà


 
sooo sexy...love em


----------



## Lynn12

Butterfly* said:


> *Stinas* - Yup, they're available at barneys.
> 
> *Kamilla* - No, I actually returned the yellow suedes...I don't think the Declic style is for me.
> 
> ----
> 
> Got these Ambrosinas in 'Beige' the other night and love that there aren't any pink tones... but after sleeping on it, it looks like these will be going back, as well..
> 
> I don't find myself being wowed by anything of his this season; I hope this turns around..
> 
> These are a gorgeous "nude" evening shoe for anyone who's looking for a pair


 
Is the shoe pictured call Ambrosina?  It looks like the Mouche.  What is the difference in color.  I LOVE THE SHOE you have pictured!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Butterfly* said:


> ----
> 
> Got these Ambrosinas in 'Beige' the other night and love that there aren't any pink tones... but after sleeping on it, it looks like these will be going back, as well..
> 
> I don't find myself being wowed by anything of his this season; I hope this turns around..
> 
> These are a gorgeous "nude" evening shoe for anyone who's looking for a pair



Butterfly, the Ambrosina is gorgeous. I have them on pre-order myself in red.  They are supposed to arrive in March, but hopefully they come sooner.

I haven't been "wowed" by much from the resort collection as well, but some of the spring styles are great. I have several on pre-reserve and just actually purchased a couple this AM.  Fortunately, a few of the others aren't due to arrive until March/April so that will give my CC a much needed break. lol

Have you thought about the Ambrosina in black or red since you don't think the beige will do?  The black is available at CL boutiques now as well as NM and the red is available for pre-order via NM.com.


----------



## pwecious_323

when you say pre-order, does it make it cheaper??? and where can i find the link for pre-orders?? thx


----------



## ashakes

poshchick said:


> Finally I am able to post in here! Got these through today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a little big and slip a bit when I walk, might need to get a heel grip? Just realised how weird my feet look in pictures!



Poshchick, don't know why I forgot to tell you they look AMAZING on you! I love them.  I'm sure you took those babies out today (unless it was raining in the UK which it likes to LOL). 



pwecious_323 said:


> when you say pre-order, does it make it cheaper??? and where can i find the link for pre-orders?? thx



No nothing is cheaper.  I wish! LOL.  I just put things on pre-reserve or pre-order to guarantee I get them in my size and color choice.  Pre-reserve holds the size for me so as soon as they come in, they notify me and then ask for payment.  If you no longer want the shoe, they just go down the remainder of the list.  

Pre-order reserves your size.  They take your CC information and charge your card upon shipment.  This generally guarantees you get the shoe (assuming the vendor fills the order).

Some of the pre-orders on NM.com were priced cheaper at the order time b/c of mistakes on NM's part so some ladies got the minibout at $660 instead of $760 and I got the Ambrosina at $820 instead of $850.


----------



## ashakes

^^^However, the Ambrosina is priced at $820 IN STORE so I'm not sure why NM.com increased the price to $850 anyways.


----------



## poshchick

Hey Ashakes, thanks! I didn't take them out today unfortunately - the UK has had flash floods everywhere - we're all underwater nearly! Also they slip a little so I will need to go shopping tonight and get some heel grips to see if that solves it!


----------



## sara999

poshchick i'm not sure we're ever going to see the end of this rain, it's been going nearly nonstop since march! ugh rain rain go away please!


----------



## poshchick

hehee, good point sara! Although I'LL see the end of it when I jet off to America in the summer!


----------



## babypie

poshchick said:


> Finally I am able to post in here! Got these through today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a little big and slip a bit when I walk, might need to get a heel grip? Just realised how weird my feet look in pictures!


 
These look hot!


----------



## javaboo

My Bourge Boots! I finally got the chance to wear them today, I'll try to take a modeling picture later when I get home from work.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^sexy


----------



## Noegirl05

Holy COW those Bourge boots are amazing!! I want em really bad!!!!


----------



## angelie

wow those boots are amazing


----------



## Lynn12

Hot boots!!!!  Congrats.


----------



## Stinas

javaboo said:


> My Bourge Boots! I finally got the chance to wear them today, I'll try to take a modeling picture later when I get home from work.



Those are soooo sexy!
I wish my calves were skinny so I could buy them.!


----------



## dallas

I want those Bourges. I want them now.


----------



## babypie

My Yoyo Zeppas .  I've had these for a few months, never got around to taking pics of them for some reason...but here they are!


----------



## catcat

javaboo said:


> My Bourge Boots! I finally got the chance to wear them today, I'll try to take a modeling picture later when I get home from work.


 

Beautiful and classic, congrats they are stunning can't wait to see modelling pics.

*babypie* Really great shoes congrats!

My latest arrival:

VP's Karey in tiger/blue 


Again sorry for the bad lightning in the modelling pic, weather was so crappy yesterday today the sun comes out but we are expecting rain again tomorrow grhhhhh


----------



## JRed

love the new shoes, everyone!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Javaboo*_--I'm so jealous!!!!  I've been lusting after the Bourge for at least a year now ... if not longer.  Congrats, you lucky lady!

Pics please please please!!!


----------



## legaldiva

What are the chances I can pre-order nude patent numero or very prives?


----------



## Kamilla850

Lynn12 said:


> Is the shoe pictured call Ambrosina? It looks like the Mouche. What is the difference in color. I LOVE THE SHOE you have pictured!!!!


 
It looks like the difference between the Mouche and Ambrosina is the hidden platform.  The Mouche has a visible platform, much like the zeppas, whereas the Ambrosina has a covered platform which looks absolutely stunning.  I think I am going to take the plunge on these shoes because they are just divine.


----------



## Kamilla850

I love all the new shoes.
Javaboo - your bourge boots are beautiful, such a great classic boot. 
Cat - love those VPs, very sexy.


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> What are the chances I can pre-order nude patent numero or very prives?


 
nm.com has nude numero prives for pre-order right now!


----------



## Lynn12

Kamilla850 said:


> It looks like the difference between the Mouche and Ambrosina is the hidden platform. The Mouche has a visible platform, much like the zeppas, whereas the Ambrosina has a covered platform which looks absolutely stunning. I think I am going to take the plunge on these shoes because they are just divine.


 
Where do you buy the Ambrosina?  I guess the CL boutiques since I haven't seen them anywhere online.


----------



## Rocky

^NM
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## gemruby41

*Javaboo-*those boots are stunning!! If only I had small calves.


----------



## fashionispoison

*javaboo* congrats on the boots! i have the same ones and loooove them to death


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo--congrats!  Love the boots.


----------



## ashakes

Lynn12 said:


> Where do you buy the Ambrosina?  I guess the CL boutiques since I haven't seen them anywhere online.



I showed you the Ambrosina last week! LOL  It's available on NM.com for preorder in red (which is what I got), but the CL boutiques already have them in black and that gray color and NM IN STORE has them in black and beige already too.

Javaboo, love the bourge boots! SO HOT!!!


----------



## Lynn12

ashakes said:


> I showed you the Ambrosina last week! LOL It's available on NM.com for preorder in red (which is what I got), but the CL boutiques already have them in black and that gray color and NM IN STORE has them in black and beige already too.
> 
> Javaboo, love the bourge boots! SO HOT!!!


 
Sorry, I got confused.  I remember!  Ooops.


----------



## chances88

My leopard print sevillannas that I got from the fire sale! It's snowing here so I can't wear them out.  But I think they look nice indoors LOL


----------



## Noegirl05

^Oooh they look soo good on you


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

chances88 said:


> My leopard print sevillannas that I got from the fire sale! It's snowing here so I can't wear them out.  But I think they look nice indoors LOL


 
sexy


----------



## chances88

Noegirl05 said:


> ^Oooh they look soo good on you



Thanks Noe and Dee!


----------



## Stinas

chances88 said:


> My leopard print sevillannas that I got from the fire sale! It's snowing here so I can't wear them out.  But I think they look nice indoors LOL


Those look great on you!!
Its snowing here too, so I know how to is when your dying to wear your new shoes out and totally cant.
What is a Fire sale?  Where?  I like those.


----------



## chances88

Stinas said:


> Those look great on you!!
> Its snowing here too, so I know how to is when your dying to wear your new shoes out and totally cant.
> What is a Fire sale?  Where?  I like those.


 
Thanks!!! 

Apparently Nordstrom's on the west coast and I guess in Houston since this is where the  shoes came from, are having these blow out shoe sales where everything is 199.00. I happened to ask my SA about the shoes and when she found them for me she told me the price and that certain stores were having this sale. I should have had her look for more styles LOL.


----------



## Stinas

chances88 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Apparently Nordstrom's on the west coast and I guess in Houston since this is where the shoes came from, are having these blow out shoe sales where everything is 199.00. I happened to ask my SA about the shoes and when she found them for me she told me the price and that certain stores were having this sale. I should have had her look for more styles LOL.


WOW!!
Thats all you paid???!!!???


----------



## chances88

Stinas said:


> WOW!!
> Thats all you paid???!!!???



Yep! That was my reaction when she told me LOL! It's weird I have uncanny luck when it comes to shoes I really want  and are willing to pay top dollar  but wait late in the season to get; more often than not I will catch them on sale. I would have bought more but I'm trying to get some new furniture ya know priorities and all that !


----------



## Stinas

chances88 said:


> Yep! That was my reaction when she told me LOL! It's weird I have uncanny luck when it comes to shoes I really want and are willing to pay top dollar but wait late in the season to get; more often than not I will catch them on sale. I would have bought more but I'm trying to get some new furniture ya know priorities and all that !


WOW!!!!!!!!!!
Is there any way you can PM the Nordstom number you got them from?  Maybe I can call tom to see what they have.  I doubt the Nordstom by me has anything.


----------



## Noegirl05

mee too! please send me a PM too


----------



## *Lo

I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute



I think these are beyond cute!!!
I love the grease colors.  They have a grease flat too.  Saw it at Saks today.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute


good gravy,lo...i love em


----------



## Lynn12

Such a great shoe!  Love it.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love those, Lo!


----------



## Kamilla850

Chances - I love your leopard sevillanas, they are so beautiful. I can't wait for spring to roll around so that we can start wearing our pretty open toed shoes, I hate wearing snow boots every day


----------



## Noegirl05

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute


 


Oooh I love these... htey are almost anthracite  I am soo getting these!!!


----------



## JadedEmerald

They are beautiful shoes, *Lo


----------



## mychillywilly

*ashakes*, you have the most amazing collection of CLs. I would love to death to see a group pic of everything in a pic, but that will probably be a lot of trouble to you... :shame:organising all your beautiful shoes together... 
How do you store your shoes... do you keep them all in box or on the shelf for drooling... show us how you store them, please?
And what is the latest count of CLs now? It is hard to keep track..


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Stinas!!! Yes I saw the beige grease in flats in saks wednesday in Short HIlls, lol, we just missed each other by a day , I saw the nude yoyo's but they didnt have my size , booo.

Thank you DeeDeeDelovely, Lynn12, Oo_Let_me_See, Kamila, Noe, and JadedEmerald.  I was pleasently surprised at the difference in color from the website.


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> Thanks Stinas!!! Yes I saw the beige grease in flats in saks wednesday in Short HIlls, lol, we just missed each other by a day , I saw the nude yoyo's but they didnt have my size , booo.


 
Awwww!!!
We should make a date and look at CL's together at Saks lol
I was going to go on wed too but got caught up at the salon longer than I thought I would.


----------



## chances88

Kamilla850 said:


> Chances - I love your leopard sevillanas, they are so beautiful. I can't wait for spring to roll around so that we can start wearing our pretty open toed shoes, I hate wearing snow boots every day



Thanks Kamilla! I love them too I can't wait for spring either, the snow/rain boots are boring everyday LOL!


----------



## chances88

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute



Nice color ! Love the little bit of shine that the grease paint offers!


----------



## natassha68

chances88 said:


> My leopard print sevillannas that I got from the fire sale! It's snowing here so I can't wear them out.  But I think they look nice indoors LOL



HUGE  affair with these !!! congrats on such a great purchase !!!!... they look awesome!!!!!


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute


Totally love those!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## chances88

natassha68 said:


> HUGE  affair with these !!! congrats on such a great purchase !!!!... they look awesome!!!!!



Thanks Natassha, I have been coveting these shoes for a while!


----------



## sweetsparkle28

poshchick said:


> Finally I am able to post in here! Got these through today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a little big and slip a bit when I walk, might need to get a heel grip? Just realised how weird my feet look in pictures!


 
I love these!! So hot! where did you get them?


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh wow sweetsparkle, those are gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute


Thoese are gorgeous. The perfect shoe for any event. Congrats!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Uhhhhh, I'm stupid.  ignore my above post sweetsparkle.  Didn't see the quote at the top


----------



## *Lo

Stinas we DEFINETly have to make plans to shop CL's at short hills one of these days. It will be totally fab, lol

Thank you Chances88, CJY, and Danicky I cannot wait to wear them


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> Stinas we DEFINETly have to make plans to shop CL's at short hills one of these days. It will be totally fab, lol
> 
> Thank you Chances88, CJY, and Danicky I cannot wait to wear them


It would be fun!!!  Expensive, but fun lol
Ill be there is week actually.  I have a bunch of returns.


----------



## BellaShoes

My new anthacrite Metallika's.......

(personal pic)


----------



## Lynn12

Bella, I LOVE you Metallikas.  They look great with your tights.  I might have to consider a pair after seeing them on you.  Congratulations.  Beautiful picture. 

BTW, where do you live that it is so sunny?  Did you take that today?  I am in NC and it has been snowing/raining here all day.  YUCK.


----------



## babypie

BellaShoes said:


> My new anthacrite Metallika's.......
> 
> (personal pic)


 
Wow!  Simply fab!


----------



## dallas

BellaShoes said:


> My new anthacrite Metallika's.......
> 
> (personal pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Holy mother of everything... they are gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## priiin

BellaShoes said:


> My new anthacrite Metallika's.......
> 
> (personal pic)



Love these with the tights!!


----------



## cjy

Too snazzy!!


----------



## ashakes

*Lo said:


> I got the Silver grease paints in the mail today from saks and they are darker irl than in the pics at saks.com but i love them and think they are too cute



I love this color. You are on a roll lately! 



chances88 said:


> My leopard print sevillannas that I got from the fire sale! It's snowing here so I can't wear them out.  But I think they look nice indoors LOL



HOT HOT HOT!!!  I can't wait to wear mine either, but I occasionally put mine on too indoors. LOL





BellaShoes said:


> My new anthacrite Metallika's.......
> 
> (personal pic)



These look amazing on you.  You pull of these booties so well and the anthracite is gorgeous!



mychillywilly said:


> *ashakes*, you have the most amazing collection of CLs. I would love to death to see a group pic of everything in a pic, but that will probably be a lot of trouble to you... organising all your beautiful shoes together...
> How do you store your shoes... do you keep them all in box or on the shelf for drooling... show us how you store them, please?
> And what is the latest count of CLs now? It is hard to keep track..



Thank you *mychillywilly*!  One day I will take a group shot for you. It would take a lot of time, but I have been meaning to do it as well.  

Currently I store all of them in the boxes and there are about 10 pairs or so that I just keep in the dustbags b/c the original boxes are at my parent's home (I travel a lot).  Luckily I have a pretty big closet.  Eventually when I'm settled down I will store everything in custom built cases or something, but until then I just manage w/ what I have. LOL  

I stack all the boxes on top of one another but face the boxes so that the white label w/ the name of the shoe is on the outside.  That way I can easily find what I'm looking for.  Too bad I can't peel any of the price tags off.  My b/f actually looked at all of them the other day and was just laughing looking at the price tags.  The bronze blings are the only ones I have facing away b/c nobody needs to see the damage that was done on that lone pair.


----------



## Kamilla850

CB - Ohh I love those Metallicas, they look great with those tights.  Lovely shoes, I might look into ordering a pair after seeing your beautiful photo.  Congrats.


----------



## chances88

BellaShoes said:


> My new anthacrite Metallika's.......
> 
> (personal pic)



Great pic, great shoes , that color is gorgeous! You look great!


----------



## Zophie

ashakes said:


> I stack all the boxes on top of one another but face the boxes so that the white label w/ the name of the shoe is on the outside. That way I can easily find what I'm looking for. Too bad I can't peel any of the price tags off. My b/f actually looked at all of them the other day and was just laughing looking at the price tags. The bronze blings are the only ones I have facing away b/c nobody needs to see the damage that was done on that lone pair.


 
I tear all my price tags off no matter how hard it is to get them off!  I have too or else one of my family members might come over and see them and have a coronary.


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> I love this color. You are on a roll lately!
> 
> 
> 
> HOT HOT HOT!!! I can't wait to wear mine either, but I occasionally put mine on too indoors. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look amazing on you. You pull of these booties so well and the anthracite is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *mychillywilly*! One day I will take a group shot for you. It would take a lot of time, but I have been meaning to do it as well.
> 
> Currently I store all of them in the boxes and there are about 10 pairs or so that I just keep in the dustbags b/c the original boxes are at my parent's home (I travel a lot). Luckily I have a pretty big closet. Eventually when I'm settled down I will store everything in custom built cases or something, but until then I just manage w/ what I have. LOL
> 
> I stack all the boxes on top of one another but face the boxes so that the white label w/ the name of the shoe is on the outside. That way I can easily find what I'm looking for. Too bad I can't peel any of the price tags off. My b/f actually looked at all of them the other day and was just laughing looking at the price tags. The bronze blings are the only ones I have facing away b/c nobody needs to see the damage that was done on that lone pair.


I write the name and color on the outside of the box. Really helps!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Ashakes!! 

Stinas Ill let you know if i can get there this week unfortunatly for me my semester begins this week...boohoo


----------



## Butterfly*

*CB* - Fancy to see you here, lady! ..Love the Metallicas!!

btw, you take lovely photos, as well..


----------



## Saich2

BellaShoes said:


> My new anthacrite Metallika's.......
> 
> (personal pic)


 

You look stunning in these, very very tempted to get a pair after seeing them on you. Are they comfortable???


----------



## catcat

Very pretty, they look great on you!


----------



## chances88

Thanks Asha, I can't wait to see your group shot as your taste is diverse and colorful,  so it will be  interesting to see all together. I imagine it would take quite a bit of time to set that up. LOL


----------



## bebexirene

Legionanas, Tenues, Yoyo Zeppas, and Anemones (I'm thinking of returning these cause they're so hard to walk with!)


----------



## Kamilla850

Bebe, I love your collection.  The anemones are difficult to walk in but they sure do look beautiful.  They are really sit and look pretty shoes.


----------



## ladydeluxe

*bebe:* i love your CLs! how do the glitter legionanas fit? they're so cute! anyone knows where i can get them? wowie, i love those anemones most! i've been looking for them in size 37 / 37.5 but i can't seem to find them, the Saks i buy from doesn't carry them! eeps!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all of the louboutin love for my new Metallika's! I just LOVE them!!!! 

*Saich*...oddly enough..the first 10 minutes I thought I was going to scream they hurt so bad...the arch is intense due to the 5 inch heel (no platform) HOWEVER.... after the inital 10 minutes..._voila!_ They are a dream!!!! I have worn them several times now...and can in all honestly say...an ALL DAY Louboutin! I have fallen in love with these boots...I have the black patent Metallika's due in later this week

*BUTTERFLY**!!!! Hello my CL friend....nice to 'see' you too lady! Thanks for the CL
Funny..alot of the CL ladies from tFS are floating around here Love it!


----------



## purplekicks

bebexirene said:


> Legionanas, Tenues, Yoyo Zeppas, and Anemones (I'm thinking of returning these cause they're so hard to walk with!)


 
 WWWWow!!


----------



## legaldiva

BellaShoes said:


> Funny..alot of the CL ladies from tFS are floating around here Love it!



ITA.  I love it, though, esp when you figure out who someone is that has a diff username!


----------



## rebeoliva

how have you guys become members of tFS?? ive been wanting to for over three years and never figured it out


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I think that membership to TFS is by invite only now, so an existing member has to refer you, I personally don't understand why that is the case.  I belong to both, and I prefer TPF!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ yeppp! i agree. tpf moves a lot faster too


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks, Kamilla850! =D

ladydeluxe, I feel that the Legionanas run a little big.  I'm a 36 and my Legionanas are a size 36 as well, but it feels a little loose.  I would suggest getting half size a smaller.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ thanks!! where did you manage to get them? i would love to snag a pair up!


----------



## Kirie

bebe> I absolutely adore the Anemones! You should keep them and then just sit down and look fabulous!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Looky...my leopard peanut wedges.  I'm so happy!  heheheh


----------



## tomato4

i love a your louboutins! after i work through an obsessive purse phase, im definitely investing in a ton of pairs of these!


----------



## Butterfly*

*oo* - How funny, I was just contemplating whether I should get a pair of the leopard wedges, too! 

Congrats!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Butterfly* said:


> *oo* - How funny, I was just contemplating whether I should get a pair of the leopard wedges, too!
> 
> Congrats!



Get them!!!!!!!  You will love them!


----------



## Edrine

oo_let_me_see said:


> Looky...my leopard peanut wedges. I'm so happy! heheheh


  these are super cute!!


----------



## ashakes

bebexirene said:


> Legionanas, Tenues, Yoyo Zeppas, and Anemones (I'm thinking of returning these cause they're so hard to walk with!)



Gorgeous.  I agree the Anemones are not the easiest shoe to walk in, but you look really gorgeous wearing them! LOL  I have them too, but my parents despise the bow so I might be getting rid of them. 



oo_let_me_see said:


> Looky...my leopard peanut wedges.  I'm so happy!  heheheh



I already told you in your thread, but so cute!


----------



## Kamilla850

oo_let_me_see said:


> Looky...my leopard peanut wedges. I'm so happy! heheheh


 
These are adorable!  I love them and they look great on you.  They must be very comfortable too.


----------



## ashakes

AHHHH I'm dying right now. My pre-order of the red crepe Ambroinsa very prives shipped out unexpectedly yesterday and NM even did Fed Ex overnight for some reason (I did free shipping so not sure what is going on there). Regardless, they are at my parent's house instead of here b/c I thought they weren't shipping until March and I wasn't sure where I would be in March so I just put their address since it's the safe bet. I might be going there tomorrow to grab a few things so hopefully I can grab those. I'll post pics ASAP! The ANTICIPATION! LOL


Oh, and my Ernesta sandals came today and they were so incredibly jacked up.  I had a nice chat w/ NM about their online dealings and sending out merchandise that should be damaged out and the supervisor gave me 10% off my Ambrosinas w/o me arguing so something is better than nothing and I prefer the $82 discount.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ can't wait for piccies, Asha! yippeee


----------



## stinam

I have these in a thread, but thought I would add them here too.  Here are my new Electric Blue Declic 120 mm.


----------



## mcb100

They are gorgeous. congrats


----------



## danicky

stinam said:


> I have these in a thread, but thought I would add them here too. Here are my new Electric Blue Declic 120 mm.


 
They are absolutely breathtaking!!!!!! Are they comfy? I love the color.


----------



## Stinas

stinam said:


> I have these in a thread, but thought I would add them here too. Here are my new Electric Blue Declic 120 mm.


Love it!


----------



## babypie

stinam said:


> I have these in a thread, but thought I would add them here too. Here are my new Electric Blue Declic 120 mm.


 
Wow! TDF!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I ordered the red Ambrosinas also and got the same email.  I was surprised since I wasn't expecting them until March!  I have a PO box at my local post office and I send orders there...1) so they don't sit on my porch and 2) for pre-orders like this since I don't know if I will be out of town.  May want to try that.  Mine only costs like $30 a year I think.  They just put notices in my box and I go to the counter to pick the packages up.  They don't return to sender if you take a while to pick up.



ashakes said:


> AHHHH I'm dying right now. My pre-order of the red crepe Ambroinsa very prives shipped out unexpectedly yesterday and NM even did Fed Ex overnight for some reason (I did free shipping so not sure what is going on there). Regardless, they are at my parent's house instead of here b/c I thought they weren't shipping until March and I wasn't sure where I would be in March so I just put their address since it's the safe bet. I might be going there tomorrow to grab a few things so hopefully I can grab those. I'll post pics ASAP! The ANTICIPATION! LOL
> 
> 
> Oh, and my Ernesta sandals came today and they were so incredibly jacked up.  I had a nice chat w/ NM about their online dealings and sending out merchandise that should be damaged out and the supervisor gave me 10% off my Ambrosinas w/o me arguing so something is better than nothing and I prefer the $82 discount.


----------



## natassha68

stinam said:


> I have these in a thread, but thought I would add them here too.  Here are my new Electric Blue Declic 120 mm.



Gorgeous!!!!!... wow  wee


----------



## natassha68

my newest


----------



## canismajor

I got leopard patents!!!  

Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


----------



## cjy

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


Ohh la la!! I like!!


----------



## chances88

natassha68 said:


> my newest



very nice! I love those shoes they look great on you!


----------



## chances88

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...



Lovely! They look great! I like, I really like!


----------



## natassha68

thank you Chances88


----------



## natassha68

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...



they look super !!! love those !


----------



## canismajor

natassha68 said:


> they look super !!! love those !





chances88 said:


> Lovely! They look great! I like, I really like!





cjy said:


> Ohh la la!! I like!!



Thank you, everyone!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...



Those are uber cute!!!


----------



## danicky

natassha68 said:


> my newest


Thoese are hot!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## danicky

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


 
Having thoese shoes on, would make anyone forget about their sore feet. Lol, I absolutely love them!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


 
Sooooo great ! I  em!  If you don't mind me asking where did you find these??? I had my eye on this style, but in a tortise shell finish (I think)... Congrats!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

:okay:





natassha68 said:


> my newest


 
Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


 


natassha68 said:


> my newest


Love them both!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

These babies came early....
Minibout


----------



## canismajor

Stinas said:


> These babies came early....
> Minibout



Wow, that bit of red peeking out at the toe really stands out more when on.

Hot shtuff!


----------



## canismajor

Luv*Mulberry said:


> Sooooo great ! I  em!  If you don't mind me asking where did you find these??? I had my eye on this style, but in a tortise shell finish (I think)... Congrats!



Got them from good 'ol eBay!  Got a quick, last minute tip at the 'HTF or great deals' thread.


----------



## Zophie

xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


 

ooooh, I really like these!  I've been wanting some leopard myself.


----------



## Edrine

natassha68 said:


> my newest


 
natasha these are just lovely congrats on your great purchase!



xnplo said:


> I got leopard patents!!!
> 
> Despite all day long on my feet and sore, I still needed to try these on first thing getting home...


 
xnplo there's othing like coming home and wearing a gorgeous pair of CL's wear them well~~


----------



## natassha68

Edrine said:


> natasha these are just lovely congrats on your great purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> xnplo there's othing like coming home and wearing a gorgeous pair of CL's wear them well~~





 thanks to everyone that loves them as much as me !!


----------



## Cristina

Woohoo, HOT! 



Stinas said:


> These babies came early....
> Minibout


----------



## peppers90

Wow I am loving all the CLs!!!  I never knew this blog existed~ I was always hanging out at the "handbags"- mostly balenciaga- section...anyway here are my two CL families:

SUMMER





WINTER





 Hoping to add some color into my summer collection-maybe some Magenta simples.....


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Here are a couple of pics from my first CLs. I ordered a pair earlier, but they were too small. So, these are my second bought, but my first kept. Yay!!!!!


----------



## danicky

"peppers90 " nice collection congrats!!!


----------



## danicky

"Stinas " OMG!! Thoese are to die for!! They look incredible on your feet. 
Congrats!


----------



## Cristina

*LaDoctora,* the Som1's look great on your feet.  I was on the fence about them until I saw modeling photos here on the forum.  I love them! 

*peppers90*, love your collection!  What is the name of the third pair from the left?


----------



## peppers90

Cristina said:


> *LaDoctora,* the Som1's look great on your feet. I was on the fence about them until I saw modeling photos here on the forum. I love them!
> 
> *peppers90*, love your collection! What is the name of the third pair from the left?


 

  Which ones Summer or Winter?


----------



## Cristina

peppers90 said:


> Which ones Summer or Winter?


 
Summer


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Great shoes ladies....*LaDoctorFutura*, congrats on the Som1's, they look fab on you...*Stinas*, WOW, I'm so jealous, those minibouts are TDF....great pics ladies.


----------



## peppers90

Cristina said:


> Summer


 
 Cristina~ I believe they are called "chika d'orsay"... They usually come in linen, but I got them with beige leather....


----------



## Shasta

*Yes, I agree, Peppers your collection is gorgeous!*


----------



## Ilovepurse007

great shoes everyone...i really really really want one in black now...


----------



## Zophie

LaDoctorFutura, those look great on you!  Watch out, once you buy one pair, you'll want more!


----------



## peppers90

Shasta said:


> *Yes, I agree, Peppers your collection is gorgeous!*


 


 Hey fellow bbag girl~ Good to see you in the CL section


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

peppers90 said:


> Cristina~ I believe they are called "chika d'orsay"... They usually come in linen, but I got them with beige leather....


  thats right, I have them in black linen; it is my lowest CL heel!


----------



## peppers90

I _think_ I might have misspelled the name...it should be Chiki d'orsay-


----------



## javaboo

Sorry for the delay but I finally manage to unload the pictures off my camera!

Me modeling my Bourge Boots during the second wear!


----------



## angelie

whoa sab those boots are hot


----------



## ladydeluxe

wahhh those boots are totally smokin' hot!!


----------



## peppers90

LOVE those boots~~  They are SUPER hot!!!!!


----------



## cjy

Love those boots!


----------



## gingerfarm

javaboo, those boots are HOT on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

javaboo, the boots are killer


----------



## Kirie

Wow @ the boots! So pretty!


----------



## Kamilla850

Javaboo - I love your boots.  The bourge boot is such a wonderful classic style, you will be wearing it forever.  Enjoy!  They look great on you.


----------



## babypie

Javaboo, HOT boots!!!


----------



## danicky

Javaboo, love the boots. They look great on you. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Stinas

peppers90 said:


> Wow I am loving all the CLs!!! I never knew this blog existed~ I was always hanging out at the "handbags"- mostly balenciaga- section...anyway here are my two CL families:
> 
> SUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to add some color into my summer collection-maybe some Magenta simples.....


LOVE them all!!!
Nice collection!



LaDoctorFutura said:


> Here are a couple of pics from my first CLs. I ordered a pair earlier, but they were too small. So, these are my second bought, but my first kept. Yay!!!!!


YAY!!!  Glad you finally found your size!
They look great!



danicky said:


> "Stinas " OMG!! Thoese are to die for!! They look incredible on your feet.
> Congrats!


Thank you!!



PurseEnthusiast said:


> Great shoes ladies....*LaDoctorFutura*, congrats on the Som1's, they look fab on you...*Stinas*, WOW, I'm so jealous, those minibouts are TDF....great pics ladies.


They really are great! lol  I got lucky!
Thanks!



Zophie said:


> LaDoctorFutura, those look great on you! Watch out, once you buy one pair, you'll want more!


Yup...once you start you cant stop.  Its a sickness lol


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Stinas said:


> Yup...once you start you cant stop.  Its a sickness lol



Oh, don't I know it! I am already searching for another pair that I love. My SO is not too happy about that.


----------



## Stinas

LaDoctorFutura said:


> Oh, don't I know it! I am already searching for another pair that I love. My SO is not too happy about that.


lol
They never are & never will be! lol


----------



## panrixx

peppers90 said:


> Wow I am loving all the CLs!!! I never knew this blog existed~ I was always hanging out at the "handbags"- mostly balenciaga- section...anyway here are my two CL families:
> WINTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to add some color into my summer collection-maybe some Magenta simples.....


 
I really like the Green Drapanovas, they were the first CL I bought for my wife.  Unfortunately, I bought a size too large and had to sell them to a now very happy new owner.


----------



## panrixx

Quote:
Originally Posted by LaDoctorFutura  
Oh, don't I know it! I am already searching for another pair that I love. My SO is not too happy about that. lol


Stinas said:


> lol
> They never are & never will be! lol


In that case I'm just a freak


----------



## ashakes

peppers, lovely collection.

Javaboo, HOT HOT HOT boots.  Seriously, they look amazing on you.  You have great legs!

LaDoctorFutura, the Som1 look great on you.  Wear them well.


----------



## ashakes

Updating this thread with the most recent purchases/photos, since TPFers like to use them as a reference.  

*Nude Patent Jolie 100 mm










Red Crepe Ambrosina Very Prive 120 mm














Black Satin Cabaret 100 mm











*


----------



## ashakes

*Electric Blue Catwoman 130 mm










Black Leather Declic 130 mm










Fuchsia Paillettes Very Prive Heels 120 mm













*


----------



## ashakes

*These aren't recent purchases, but I can't remember if I posted them in this thread and I did take the red rolando photo on Thursday when I wore them. lol


Electric Blue Declic (box states 100 mm from Barneys, but they measure higher much like the red rolandos)
















*


----------



## angelie

love all the shoes asha (as always). WHat red nail varnish are u wearing???


----------



## chaneljewel

beautiful collection of Loubs!!!!


----------



## ashakes

^^^Thanks angelie.  Some of you ladies have already seen all of them, but I posted them in threads, so I figured I should update the main sticky.

Ummm I *think* it's Essie and the color is bordeaux. Nicole Richie wears it I think. I read about it last year in some article and I bought it on Ebay. lol


----------



## peppers90

*  Ashakes~  *I'm LOVING your collection....esp the blue catwomans~~WOWza!!! They look so nice on


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow, the red crepe Ambrosinas are BEAUTIFUL! I think I just decided on my next purchase!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Javaboo*_--I need NEED a pair of bourge boots!!!  Does anyone know if they're a classic style, as in: if I wait til A/W 2008 I might get my own pair?

Also, I PM'd you re: sizing.


----------



## gemruby41

I asked for opinions on these and after the go ahead from you lovely ladies, here they are.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love em


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ashakes...my eyes...talk about footcandy


----------



## danicky

"ashakes " Wow!!! I absolutely love your new shoes!!


----------



## babypie

gemruby41 said:


> I asked for opinions on these and after the go ahead from you lovely ladies, here they are.


 
Oh yeah I rememeber you wanted them to wear with dresses and skirts during the day?  They look cute, cant wait to see them in the outfit thread!


----------



## legaldiva

We need a sticky of "CL Family Portraits" so people can show off their whole collections.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

nice to see a low heel for a change! you will get a lot of use out of these I am sure



gemruby41 said:


> I asked for opinions on these and after the go ahead from you lovely ladies, here they are.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas!  Here is the look on a darker complexion!


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas! Here is the look on a darker complexion!


That is a sexy shoe! They look wonderful on you!


----------



## gemruby41

Oooh la la, *BlkLadyLaw!*


----------



## canismajor

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas! Here is the look on a darker complexion!


 
Very elegant!


----------



## Kamilla850

Blkladylaw - I love the red ambrosinas, they look fabulous!  Wear them well.  How do they compare to your mouche, are they just as comfortable?


----------



## danicky

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas! Here is the look on a darker complexion!


Thoese are HOT! The perfect shoe for Valentine's Day!!!! LOL


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas! Here is the look on a darker complexion!


 

they look gorgeous on you!!congrats!


----------



## Cristina

Oooh, the Ambrosinas look lovely on you, BLL


----------



## babypie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas! Here is the look on a darker complexion!


 
Very pretty!


----------



## ashakes

peppers90 said:


> *  Ashakes~  *I'm LOVING your collection....esp the blue catwomans~~WOWza!!! They look so nice on



Thank you!  I really love that shoe.



My Purse Addiction said:


> Wow, the red crepe Ambrosinas are BEAUTIFUL! I think I just decided on my next purchase!



Thanks.  They are beautifully made shoes.



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ashakes...my eyes...talk about footcandy



Thanks!



danicky said:


> "ashakes " Wow!!! I absolutely love your new shoes!!



Thank you again! 



gemruby41 said:


> I asked for opinions on these and after the go ahead from you lovely ladies, here they are.



I like them. KEEP THEM!


----------



## ashakes

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas!  Here is the look on a darker complexion!



They look fantastic on you. I'm biased though. lol


----------



## ledaatomica

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas! Here is the look on a darker complexion!


 
They look absolutely amazing on you!!! congrats on such a divine purchase, definately one of those must have CLs. Its on my list!!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks all!  I do love them.  They fit just like my original Mouche...I've had them on for a few hours (working from home today) and the toe box starts to feel a bit snug after a while.  I will have to stretch it out some like I did the original Mouche.  Very comfy otherwise (as far as 5 inch heels go).  



Kamilla850 said:


> Blkladylaw - I love the red ambrosinas, they look fabulous! Wear them well. How do they compare to your mouche, are they just as comfortable?


----------



## javaboo

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! I love them and I'm so glad I was able to hunt down a pair in my size this season!


----------



## Stinas

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Finally went to my PO Box to get the Ambrosinas!  Here is the look on a darker complexion!



They look great!
I love the red!  It looks great on you & Asha!


----------



## legaldiva

_*BlkLadyLaw*_--you have the best collection of bags/shoes ... when will you pretty please post in the outfits thread?

(As if you weren't busy enough, right?!)


----------



## peppers90

BlkLadyLaw~  VERY pretty red!! Looks great on you.....
 Just in time for Valentine's~~


----------



## ashakes

Here are my *electric blue suede rolandos*.  I finally was able to grab them. LOL


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Those are beautiful and look great on you.


----------



## peppers90

ashakes~~  LOVE the EB rolandos!!  The color pops so well.  They look good on you!!!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

Ashakes-

BEAUTIFUL SHOES! they are so bright I love em! Congrats!... What heel size are they?


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> Here are my *electric blue suede rolandos*. I finally was able to grab them. LOL


Dear goodness you are me hero!  Love them


----------



## priiin

asha- the blue is STUNNING! love it!


----------



## angelie

OMG ASHA those are beyond wicked i'm in love


----------



## Stinas

Asha - Look great!!!  Glad you could grab them!!!


----------



## canismajor

Fun Ganduras!


----------



## danicky

"Asha", I love the color. They look great on!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## danicky

xnplo said:


> Fun Ganduras!


 
Sexy!! I love thoese!!! Congrats!


----------



## priiin

xnplo- Those are so cute.


----------



## peppers90

*xnplo~*ooohhhh!!! very sexy- love 'em!


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> Fun Ganduras!


Very fun!!!
I likeeeee!


----------



## canismajor

Stinas said:


> Very fun!!!
> I likeeeee!





peppers90 said:


> *xnplo~*ooohhhh!!! very sexy- love 'em!





priiin said:


> xnplo- Those are so cute.





danicky said:


> Sexy!! I love thoese!!! Congrats!



 Thank You!


----------



## natassha68

What do you ladies think about my latest addition to the family, nude leather architecks?


----------



## peppers90

*natassha~* Those are VERY pretty.  I like them A LOT!!! esp with the hint of metallic at the toe.....


----------



## Stinas

natassha68 said:


> What do you ladies think about my latest addition to the family, nude leather architecks?



I love these!
The gold looks sooo good with the nude.  They look great on you!


----------



## danicky

natassha68 said:


> What do you ladies think about my latest addition to the family, nude leather architecks?


 
Thoese are HOT! They match with everything, and they look comfy also. Nice choice!Congrats!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks everyone, they are lovely, probably the most soft and comfy ones right out of the box.


----------



## gemruby41

*xnplo*, those shoes are so sexy on your feet.

*natassha*, you make me want those shoes.  I've been debating because of the back part. :s


----------



## sara999

wow those architek's are amazing


----------



## natassha68

*Gem*- they are TDF!!.... I was a bit nervous myself about the way the sling back looked because i'm so used to the same cut of the numero's, I think they are fabulous because they are DIFFERENT from them now,  !!... they are fantastic, and butter soft leather, sooo comfy, which is unusual when you first take them out of the box, Im so used to fighting with stretching them, these went on like a dream !!... thanks 

Thank you *Sara*


----------



## babypie

natassha68 said:


> What do you ladies think about my latest addition to the family, nude leather architecks?


 
I love them! They are so pretty!


----------



## babypie

xnplo said:


> Fun Ganduras!


 
I likey


----------



## babypie

peppers90 said:


> ashakes~~ LOVE the EB rolandos!! The color pops so well. They look good on you!!!


 
Stunning as always


----------



## poshchick

Got my pony hair Very Prives the other day, do you think it looks like they are a bit small? I guess it's because I got used to wearing those ones that were a little bit big I feel like my foot is falling forward, but I'm thinking a few wears around the house with socks on might loosen them up a little? 

Anyway here they are:


----------



## *Lo

poshchick those are fabulous!!! and i feel like they look even better on your feet.  They look really gorgeous, CONGRATS!!


----------



## canismajor

poshchick said:


> Got my pony hair Very Prives the other day, do you think it looks like they are a bit small? I guess it's because I got used to wearing those ones that were a little bit big I feel like my foot is falling forward, but I'm thinking a few wears around the house with socks on might loosen them up a little?



Those look so fun on you!  
Definitely use Foot Petals to keep from falling forward; they work wonders.


----------



## canismajor

The Formenteras are safe ... :okay: and here they are.
They're so comfy!


----------



## peppers90

*  POSH~* they look picture perfect!! CONGRATS!


----------



## cjy

I really like them! I love the fact that you can change the look!


----------



## purplekicks

peppers90 said:


>


 
The Ariella is TDF


----------



## peppers90

*xnplo~  *your formenteras look so comfy...*Where's the beach?* It is snowing right now (where I live in PA)... those are a great spring pick me up!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

*Posh*, those shoes look amazing! They look great on you!


----------



## Noegirl05

Asha~ Just how many pair of blue CL's do you have now lol love the rolandos on you!


----------



## angelie

finally picked up my wedges today


----------



## canismajor

angelie said:


> finally picked up my wedges today
> 
> View attachment 347306



Love the color/pattern!


----------



## Stinas

Posh!!---OMG those are TDF!!!!!!
If they dont fit, send them my way! lol
They look sooooooo good on you!
Wear them well!


----------



## Lynn12

I love everyone's new acquisitions!!!  

Asha, the electric blue color looks fantastic with your dark skin tone.  Stunning!
xnplo the black sandals are HOT!  Glad your wedges arrived safely.
angelie - the tortise patent is such a striking shoe!
CONGRATS to everyone!  "Wear them in good health"  -Oprah Winfrey (in reference to CLs)


----------



## Lynn12

Posh - the ponys are such a great shoe!  Make them work for you.  I can see it with RED.

Natassha - Nice to know that the Architeks are comfortable.  Bonus for a 5" heel. They look great on you.


----------



## babypie

poshchick said:


> Got my pony hair Very Prives the other day, do you think it looks like they are a bit small? I guess it's because I got used to wearing those ones that were a little bit big I feel like my foot is falling forward, but I'm thinking a few wears around the house with socks on might loosen them up a little?
> 
> Anyway here they are:


 
These are completely amazing!!  I hope you can post in the outfit thread, I'd love to see these in a "complete package"


----------



## danicky

"poshchick " they look so cute on your feet!!! Congrats!!


"xnplo" I absolutely love them. Green is my favorite color, and thoese are soooooo cute!!! And comfy too!! Congrats!!!


----------



## danicky

angelie said:


> finally picked up my wedges today
> 
> View attachment 347306


 

Congrats!! Very nice!!!!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks girls I'm glad you like them, they are a little bit different..  
I will try and post in the outfit thread once I find something to go with them AND the courage to wear them out!! 

xxx


----------



## gemruby41

Poshchick, they look amazing on your feet!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

xnplo said:


> The Formenteras are safe ... :okay: and here they are.
> They're so comfy!


 
xnplo, i am sucka for CL espadrilles..love em


----------



## blackbird

So here are the six that I've acquired in the last month (after declaring myself on a shoe ban!! damn sales!)


----------



## blackbird

the rest...and I included a picture of my closet. I keep the ones that have dustbags in the dustbags..Dolce & Gabbana, Manolo Blahnik, Theory, Casadei, Prada, and of course, Christian Louboutin. I can stack them too so my boyfriend doesn't catch on...or so I like to tell myself! Also, I got all of these between $99 and $399!!


----------



## Lynn12

Blackbird, your recent haul looks fantastic!!!  Way to score the sales.  It makes it so much sweeter to know what an incredible shoe you got on sale.  CONGRATS!  

BTW, I love how you try to hid the volume of red bags from your BF.  I know the feeling, but luckily we don't live together so I just keep all "the good stuff" in my spare room closet.


----------



## blackbird

^ I wore my black patent dec zep in the rain today.  Ever see someone try and scoot quickly into and out of a grocery store? I've noticed that the red soles really don't hold up well to contact with water. I scraped the left tip though on the shopping cart. grr!

I didn't think I'd be too happy with the flats, but since they're different patterns on both, I really like them. I think I'm happiest with the black espadrilles as they go with absolutely everything without looking too dressed up!

Luckily my boyfriend still has no idea who CL is..except some French dude (based on the name).


----------



## Kamilla850

Blackbird - nice additions for 1 month!


----------



## babypie

great stack of dustbags blackbird


----------



## blackbird

Thanks *Kamilla850* and *babypie*!!

I'm definitely on a shoe ban now though. I didn't even realize that I had bought 6 pairs so far this year!


----------



## Cristina

OMG *poshchick!*  Your pony VPs are amazing! 

*Blackbird,* wonderful additions!  They're all lovely.


----------



## LavenderIce

blackbird said:


> Thanks *Kamilla850* and *babypie*!!
> 
> I'm definitely on a shoe ban now though. I didn't even realize that I had bought 6 pairs so far this year!


 
And it is only the beginning of February!  Congrats on the great deals!  

Posh--love your pony VPs.  Natassha--your nude architeks look lovely on you.  Angelie--LOVE your tortoise shell wedges.


----------



## ashakes

xnplo said:


> Fun Ganduras!



Congrats. They look great on you. I think it's very hard to pull off strappy heel, but you manage to do a beautiful job!



natassha68 said:


> What do you ladies think about my latest addition to the family, nude leather architecks?



Amazing!  HELLO EVA! 



poshchick said:


> Got my pony hair Very Prives the other day, do you think it looks like they are a bit small? I guess it's because I got used to wearing those ones that were a little bit big I feel like my foot is falling forward, but I'm thinking a few wears around the house with socks on might loosen them up a little?
> 
> Anyway here they are:


Congrats poshchick! I'm glad you were able to finally grab a pair that worked out. You look amazing in them!


xnplo said:


> The Formenteras are safe ... :okay: and here they are.
> They're so comfy!



Those are perfect for summer!



Noegirl05 said:


> Asha~ Just how many pair of blue CL's do you have now lol love the rolandos on you!



Ummm, 3.  I have the catwoman, the suede declics, and the suede rolandos. lol  Sadly I'm also looking at another pair, but not CLs.


----------



## ashakes

blackbird said:


> So here are the six that I've acquired in the last month (after declaring myself on a shoe ban!! damn sales!)






blackbird said:


> the rest...and I included a picture of my closet. I keep the ones that have dustbags in the dustbags..Dolce & Gabbana, Manolo Blahnik, Theory, Casadei, Prada, and of course, Christian Louboutin. I can stack them too so my boyfriend doesn't catch on...or so I like to tell myself! Also, I got all of these between $99 and $399!!



Love the stack of dustbags. LOL  Congrats on grabbing some terrific shoes.  Plus, you can't beat that you grabbed them on sale!!!  



angelie said:


> finally picked up my wedges today



Yay! So glad you were finally able to pick them up. I know you have been wanting these forever. I think the tortoise peanuts are so cute! Congrats again.


----------



## angelie

thanks girls. THey are soooo comfy.


----------



## ashakes

^^^I'm sure.

And thank you to the rest of the ladies for all your kind words.  I thought I wrote it in the previous post, but it didn't show up for some reason?


----------



## cjy

angelie said:


> finally picked up my wedges today
> 
> View attachment 347306


Oh my gosh I would KILL for those shoes!!! I love them I have two pair of CL wedges and I think they are very comfy. Enjoy them!


----------



## cjy

blackbird said:


> the rest...and I included a picture of my closet. I keep the ones that have dustbags in the dustbags..Dolce & Gabbana, Manolo Blahnik, Theory, Casadei, Prada, and of course, Christian Louboutin. I can stack them too so my boyfriend doesn't catch on...or so I like to tell myself! Also, I got all of these between $99 and $399!!


Love all the new shoes!!!


----------



## angelie

i wore them yesterday and i got a handful of compliments.


----------



## catcat

Great shoes congrats everybody , *angelie* they must be so comfy!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ladies ladies ladies...loving the new footcandy


----------



## danicky

*Blackbird, love all your new additions. Not bad for one month!! lol*


----------



## toiletduck

great collection, Blackbird!


----------



## shopalot

angelie said:


> finally picked up my wedges today
> 
> View attachment 347306


 
Angelie, I'm seriously considering getting these!
They look beautiful!


----------



## trulyobsessed

Stinas said:


> These babies came early....
> Minibout





Seriously wow!!!  I lve them!!!


----------



## po0hping

Yup yup, the Mini Bouts do look better on feet.  Loving them more and more.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!
Love them!  I had to put a heel liner in and the next time I wore them It felt like the heel liner made them tight lol  They ended up working out.  They look great with a lot of outfits.


trulyobsessed said:


> Seriously wow!!!  I lve them!!!


 


po0hping said:


> Yup yup, the Mini Bouts do look better on feet. Loving them more and more.


----------



## angelie

shopalot said:


> Angelie, I'm seriously considering getting these!
> They look beautiful!


 

thanks u should consider they are worth it.


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas,

How do these Minibouts fit?  I have some on the way...

Caroline


----------



## slavetohermes

Foxylove....I just died and landed in your closet..Heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!xxki


----------



## Stinas

cfellis522 said:


> Stinas,
> 
> How do these Minibouts fit? I have some on the way...
> 
> Caroline


 
They fit TTS for me.  Im normally a 39 and thats what I got in them.  Just like the VP.


----------



## Lynn12

Those Minibouts look fantastic on your foot!  Great purchase.


----------



## Cristina

Simple Pump 100 camel  I know these are going to get a lot of wear.


----------



## panrixx

Cristina,

Looking good


----------



## gemruby41

I really like the color of those simple pumps.  
Enjoy Christina!


----------



## ashakes

Christina, love the camel simples.  I always think of Angelina Jolie when I see these.  Too bad I can't have Brad Pitt on my arm. LOL

Some "BAN" huh? LMAO


----------



## Cristina

ashakes said:


> Christina, love the camel simples. I always think of Angelina Jolie when I see these. Too bad I can't have Brad Pitt on my arm. LOL
> 
> Some "BAN" huh? LMAO


 
I always think of Angelina, too!  After seeing the picture in the celebrities thread, I was really sold on getting them.  I tried them on in dark brown, but it doesn't have the same look as the camel.

Ban, schman.  I call it like I see it   Though I will say that I have to do a one pair in, one pair out deal.  I am not 100 percent sold on keeping the leopard Rolandos  I wore them once, last Monday, but they proved to be so difficult to walk in because even with the heel grips and foot pads, my foot slipped out of them quite a few times.  I know if they stretch anymore, I'll be back to square one in terms of them slipping off my foot 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## flowergirly

Cristina said:


> Simple Pump 100 camel  I know these are going to get a lot of wear.


Pure class, with some sexy added in.


----------



## Lynn12

Cristina those Camel Simples look GREAT on you.  The color is perfect and I support you getting rid of the leopard Rolandos if they are uncomfortable.  There are too many fantatstic CLs to choose from, so you might as well purge the ill fitting ones.

Good luck!


----------



## shopalot

Wow Christina,
I'm really loving the look of the camel simples!
They look great on you


----------



## cjy

Christina I am loving those simples!!! The color is fab!!


----------



## catcat

The camels are lovely congrats Christina you made the right decision!


----------



## toiletduck

Cristina, I really like your camel Simples!  Hmm...I am trying to decide on a color for my first pair of Simples and now I'm thinking camel since they don't have bright colors in patent..


----------



## panrixx

Toiletduck

You were the 2000th reply on this thread - I wonder if you've won a prize


----------



## shopalot

Actually Catcat was and her prize is any pair of CL's that she likes! LOL


----------



## panrixx

shopalot said:


> Actually Catcat was and her prize is any pair of CL's that she likes! LOL


Sorry to disagree but Toiletduck was the 2000th *reply*, as the first entry in the thread is not counted as a reply .  If you see the number as you enter this thread you will see what I mean. So Toilletduck gets the CLs.


----------



## Cristina

flowergirly said:


> Pure class, with some sexy added in.


 
A perfect description 

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## danicky

Christina, thoese are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## peppers90

Beautiful camel simples *Cristina!!  *You will get a lot of wear out of those-what a great color for all seasons~~


----------



## priiin

Cristina- The simples look good on you! Was it the pic I posted of Angelina and Brad at the Beowulf premiere?


----------



## babypie

Fantastic color on those Simples Cristina!


----------



## catcat

shopalot said:


> Actually Catcat was and her prize is any pair of CL's that she likes! LOL


 

Oh thats so sweet of you *shopalot *...so I would like, I will try to be modest: black kid simples 100, where do I need to sign, lol  ???


----------



## Cristina

priiin said:


> Cristina- The simples look good on you! Was it the pic I posted of Angelina and Brad at the Beowulf premiere?


 
Yes!  When she was wearing the beige trench, I think.  They look fabulous on her 

Thanks, guys!  I'll probably wear them tomorrow - must plan the outfit


----------



## catcat

Cristina said:


> Yes! When she was wearing the beige trench, I think. They look fabulous on her
> 
> Thanks, guys!  I'll probably wear them tomorrow - must plan the outfit


 
Can't wait to see them _in action _!


Here is my newest addition, I can't believe how beautiful these shoes are, I am  !!!


----------



## gemruby41

Those shoes are definite head turners.  They look fab on you!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Catcat*, those shoes are gorgeous!!! They look great on you!


----------



## blackbird

Thank you SO much *toiletduck*, *danicky*, *cjy*, *ashakes*, *LavenderIce*, *Cristina*!

*catcat*, those are amazing!

*Cristina*, I love those simple pumps you got!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I love your new python CLs!  I am dying for a pair ...are they still selling these in France?  I don't think these are available anymore in the US.



catcat said:


> Can't wait to see them _in action _!
> 
> 
> Here is my newest addition, I can't believe how beautiful these shoes are, I am  !!!


----------



## danicky

"catcat " OMG!!! I can't believe you found a pair!! You have no idea, how many ladies on the tPF are going crazy looking for thoese shoes.... I'm one of them......... 
They look great on your feet!! Wear them well!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cjy

Catcat!!! How sexy are YOU in those shoes!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

* MEOW* *catcat!~*  Those pythons look *great* on your feet!!  Post some outfits soon....we're drooling over here


----------



## babypie

Wow! Perfection!


----------



## angelie

catcat those are gorgeous


----------



## fashionispoison

catcat they look amazing on you and the red makes the shoes POP so well!


----------



## ylime

catcat said:


> Can't wait to see them _in action _!
> 
> 
> Here is my newest addition, I can't believe how beautiful these shoes are, I am  !!!


----------



## catcat

Thanks everybody I really think this is my favorite CL not as versatile as the nude but soooo beautiful.

*BlkLadyLaw *no they don't sell them here anymore, CL Paris has a tun of "croc" but no python right now. 
*danicky *I bought these thru ebay (NWT), just "fell" over them and hit BIN instantly 

Thanks *cjy,babypie,angelie,fashionispoison,ylime, *you make me :shame: but I can't stop looking at them ahhhh

*peppers90 *I will try to play around with some outfits if I have time it's still a little to cold to go tightless and my legs need a little tan


----------



## babypie

*catcat* - Now I _cannot_ _wait_ for outfit pics for the pythons!


----------



## Cristina

Cat, I am so green with envy right now.  Your python NPs are TDF.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Wear them in good health


----------



## catcat

Cristina said:


> Cat, I am so green with envy right now. Your python NPs are TDF. Absolutely gorgeous. Wear them in good health


 

Great color will go so well with your python yoyo's....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nice,catcat


----------



## panrixx

catcat said:


> Can't wait to see them _in action _!
> 
> 
> Here is my newest addition, I can't believe how beautiful these shoes are, I am  !!!


Sexy shoes, beautiful feet


----------



## ashakes

^^^ITA! Those ayers NPs look fantastic on you.  I saw a size 37 list this AM. Somebody needs to grab them and that seller is great.  I haven't personally purchased from her, but she is always quick to answer questions, etc.


----------



## tnc 727

i just ordered these from barney.com i think i bought the last size 7 (cuz it' showing unavailable now). i hope they run tts. I am between a 6.5 and 7 in normal shoes (yeah weird i know, if only they made a 6.75 lol) and I have narrow feet, so I think i'm good. I'll post pics in 7-10 business days. good deal too for $235 + s/h + tax = $265!!!!! 

photo curtosey of footcandy.com


----------



## javaboo

I just brought the ballerinas and they do run TTS for me. They are still feel a little lose on me even.


----------



## archygirl

I picked up one pair at Duet last week, two pair at Doubletake this week. Here are photos...anyone know names of styles?


----------



## Stinas

My signed Nude YoYo's












Minibout in Taupe


----------



## Stinas

My long awaited Helmuts!


----------



## catcat

Wonderful additions Stina, the helmuts are so unique and look great on you my feet woudn't allow me that shape, but they look really hot on you! Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow Stinas, excellent additions to your CL family!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

stinas,talk about sexy...love the helmets


----------



## lorrmich

wow I can't believe how sexy these shoes are.  I love looking at all these gorgeous photos.  I can't wait to get my first pair.


----------



## ahayward

I don't even know you, but I can't wait for you to get them either! You'll be amazed at how much these shoes pick you up on a dreary day.


----------



## babypie

Yay, Stinas your helmuts arrived!  They look great, congrats


----------



## Stinas

catcat said:


> Wonderful additions Stina, the helmuts are so unique and look great on you my feet woudn't allow me that shape, but they look really hot on you! Congrats!





gemruby41 said:


> Wow Stinas, excellent additions to your CL family!





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> stinas,talk about sexy...love the helmets


Thank you!!!  Ive been looking for them forever.  


lorrmich said:


> wow I can't believe how sexy these shoes are. I love looking at all these gorgeous photos. I can't wait to get my first pair.


Its a sickness, once you get a pair you cant stop.  Its a rollercoaster that never ends haha



babypie said:


> Yay, Stinas your helmuts arrived! They look great, congrats


I wore them last night in honor of you!  
Thank you!!


----------



## babypie

My new babies arrived yesterday! Blue/black Karey VP. They actually dont look so "blue" IRL, the flash really highlights the blue detail. I received them and wore them out a couple of hours later, so didnt get a chance for modelling shots other than the one in the outfit thread 

(Also have to say, the sizing info on the sizing thread was very helpful and accurate, thanks ladies!)


----------



## danicky

Wow Stinas, your new shoes are TDF!!!!!  Love the signes Yoyo's!!


----------



## danicky

"babypie " thoese are HOT!! Congrats!!!


----------



## priiin

Yum..Helmuts


----------



## chances88

archygirl said:


> I picked up one pair at Duet last week, two pair at Doubletake this week. Here are photos...anyone know names of styles?



I have a pair similar to the second pair and they are called bow-bow. Mine shoes don't lace up but they have the pvc and the bows. I hope that helps


----------



## chances88

Stinas, all of your shoes look fabulous!!! I want those taupe minibouts they look amazing on your foot! Your feet looking great in every shoe you model lol! That's a dangerous thing, it makes me want to buy what you are modeling!


----------



## peppers90

*stinas*~ love all your new shoes!!  Those *helmuts* look GREAT~ 

* babypie~* I like your kareys with that hint of blue....looks great dressed up or with your jeans~~


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - wow your patent helmuts are amazing!!   I know that was your HG shoe so congrats on finding it.  Nude yoyos look adorable with the signature.


----------



## shopalot

Stinas - Love the haul!  The helmuts are TDF!

Babypie - I love your Blue/black Karey VP.

Archygirl- I love the bow CL's they look amazing on you!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Stinas*  so glad you finally got your Helmuts! they look amazing on you. I really know how it must have felt to find them since for the longest time I thought I would never find them


----------



## lorrmich

ahayward said:


> I don't even know you, but I can't wait for you to get them either! You'll be amazed at how much these shoes pick you up on a dreary day.


 
Hi, I have been drooling over here for the last several days.  The only thing holding me back is I am nervous about knowing what size to get.  I would most likely get from ebay and there are no returns and I keep reading how the sizes can vary especialy depending on the style.  But I do think I would sit and stare at them all day, I definitely could see them as a pick me up.


----------



## lorrmich

babypie said:


> My new babies arrived yesterday! Blue/black Karey VP. They actually dont look so "blue" IRL, the flash really highlights the blue detail. I received them and wore them out a couple of hours later, so didnt get a chance for modelling shots other than the one in the outfit thread
> 
> (Also have to say, the sizing info on the sizing thread was very helpful and accurate, thanks ladies!)


Babypie I love your shoes.  This is one of the two pairs I am trying to find, but I don't know what size to look for.  This would be my first pair of CLs.  Can you tell me what size you generally wear in shoes and what size you ordered for these beauties.  TIA


----------



## archygirl

chances88 said:


> I have a pair similar to the second pair and they are called bow-bow. Mine shoes don't lace up but they have the pvc and the bows. I hope that helps




THANKS chances88. They look great on! Real Sexy.


----------



## peppers90

*Magenta 85 leather simples~*haven't decided if I'm gonna keep them.  I like the color, but don't know how wearable they are.  I purchased them to match my pale magenta Balenciaga, and they are not the same shade~ arrggg!! Do you think can I wear the bag and shoes together?


*




*


----------



## danicky

"peppers90 " I love the color. They are definately Spring/Summer shoes. You can match them with nice dresses, and summer clothes. I would wear the shoes and bag together.


----------



## JRed

peppers90, i love those simples.  i would wear them with the bag but only if i was wearing neutral coloured clothes.


----------



## Stinas

chances88 said:


> Stinas, all of your shoes look fabulous!!! I want those taupe minibouts they look amazing on your foot! Your feet looking great in every shoe you model lol! That's a dangerous thing, it makes me want to buy what you are modeling!


Thanks!!  It is a dangerous thing.  Very evil...I end up getting almost everything I try on!


peppers90 said:


> *stinas*~ love all your new shoes!! Those *helmuts* look GREAT


Thanks!


Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - wow your patent helmuts are amazing!! I know that was your HG shoe so congrats on finding it. Nude yoyos look adorable with the signature.


Thanks!  Wish you could have came to the signing!  Next time!


shopalot said:


> Stinas - Love the haul! The helmuts are TDF!


 


ledaatomica said:


> *Stinas* so glad you finally got your Helmuts! they look amazing on you. I really know how it must have felt to find them since for the longest time I thought I would never find them


 
It feels amazing!!!  I love them to death!! 
I want every color now!

peppers90 - LOVE the simples!!!  I still think the color goes with the pale magenta Balenciaga.  Its nice that its a little darker.  It makes them pop more.


----------



## shopalot

peppers those simples look amazing on you!
I think that you could definately wear them with your Balenciaga.
You are going to look smokin' this summer!


----------



## gemruby41

*Peppers*-your simples will look great with your Bbag. I like the fact that it doesn't match exactly.


----------



## purplekicks

They would look perfectly fine together peppers.. and your Work is TDF!


----------



## cjy

peppers90 said:


> *Magenta 85 leather simples~*haven't decided if I'm gonna keep them. I like the color, but don't know how wearable they are. I purchased them to match my pale magenta Balenciaga, and they are not the same shade~ arrggg!! Do you think can I wear the bag and shoes together?
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yes!!


----------



## snowwhite

Ooooooh--I love those shoes, *Peppers*!!!    I would wear them any chance I got--with jeans too!  I think they work with the bag--they compliment it without being overly matchy-matchy.


----------



## Lynn12

Love the magenta!!!  Think how good it will look with white pants or jeans!  Keep them.


----------



## shopalot

Here are my newest nudes!!!


----------



## babypie

lorrmich said:


> Babypie I love your shoes. This is one of the two pairs I am trying to find, but I don't know what size to look for. This would be my first pair of CLs. Can you tell me what size you generally wear in shoes and what size you ordered for these beauties. TIA


 
I'm generally a 8-8.5 in US sizes and usually a 39 in European shoes.  For these, I took the advise in the sizing thread and ordered a 39, which turned out to be perfect!  Even though the toe box is small (a usual problem with CL shoes) they felt looser and more comfortable within the first hour of wear!  After the first night out with them they fit perfectly around the toes and are really comfortable.  For reference, my Decolletes and YoyoZeppas are a 39.5 (I should've got a 39 in the yoyozep because the toe box stretched and now I need a heel grip).  

What is the other style you are considering?

The other thing to think about is whether your feet are narrow or wide as some people like to size up 1/2 size for comfort.


----------



## babypie

*Peppers* - I wouldn't part with those magenta simples for anything!  They look hot!


----------



## Stinas

shopalot said:


> Here are my newest nudes!!!


I have fallen in love with the nudes!!!
I love them!


----------



## danicky

shopalot said:


> Here are my newest nudes!!!


I love them. Congrats!!:okay:


----------



## Cristina

Great buys, *peppers and shopalot!*  I love them both


----------



## gemruby41

shopalot said:


> Here are my newest nudes!!!


I love them!! I really need to get on the nude bandwagon.


----------



## lorrmich

babypie said:


> I'm generally a 8-8.5 in US sizes and usually a 39 in European shoes. For these, I took the advise in the sizing thread and ordered a 39, which turned out to be perfect! Even though the toe box is small (a usual problem with CL shoes) they felt looser and more comfortable within the first hour of wear! After the first night out with them they fit perfectly around the toes and are really comfortable. For reference, my Decolletes and YoyoZeppas are a 39.5 (I should've got a 39 in the yoyozep because the toe box stretched and now I need a heel grip).
> 
> What is the other style you are considering?
> 
> The other thing to think about is whether your feet are narrow or wide as some people like to size up 1/2 size for comfort.


 
My feet are probably average to a little wide.  I double checked and in heels it seems I usually wear a 9 more than an 8.5.  So you would suggest a 40 for the patent very prives?  And the other pair, if I can track it down is the yoyo zeppa leopard.  There is one on ebay now in size 40.  I thought it might be two big but maybe not.  (it is also top dollar it looks like!). Is the pony hair also hard in terms of stretching?  Do  you think I should order a 40.  Is it better to try and stretch a little smaller size or put pads in a little bigger size?

Sorry so many questions.  i am a newbie and appreciate all the help you guys offer.  Thanks!!!


----------



## peppers90

Thanks ladies~ The magentas are a keeper!!

*Shopalot~*  love your nudes!  *Super classy*~~


----------



## catcat

*peppers *I love those simples with the B-bag great springy combo
*shopalot* are these the horatios ? They look great any modellinc pics, pleeeeeeeeeeaaase ?


----------



## shopalot

*Stinas, Danicky, Cristina, peppers90* - Thanks so much!

*Gemruby41*- You MUST get a nude pair

*Catcat*- Yes they are the Horatios!  I'll take a couple of modeling pics!


----------



## ladydeluxe

wahhh me likey those nudes alot, peppers! what style are they called? oh my? do they come in SP? i heard they do, but i'm not sure if the nude patent SPs are out yet.. anyone has any intel? tia!


----------



## Chins4

Stinas said:


> My long awaited Helmuts!


 
OMG Stinas those are sooooooo sexy. I've got a pair of leather Helmuts on their way to me at the moment and I have to admit a bit of me thought they could be a little conservative. But seeing these pics that cutaway is TDF - you have the best taste in CLs! Can't wait for mine now, thanks for sharing


----------



## Zophie

Stinas, those helmuts are gorgeous!  Those are truly a work of art!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!!
I fell in love with the Helmuts a while ago and never got my hands on them.  They really are a sexy shoe.  I wore them the day I got them & all I was doing was looking down hehe
Please share yours when you get them.  I think anytime I see a pair in my size im getting them.  



Chins4 said:


> OMG Stinas those are sooooooo sexy. I've got a pair of leather Helmuts on their way to me at the moment and I have to admit a bit of me thought they could be a little conservative. But seeing these pics that cutaway is TDF - you have the best taste in CLs! Can't wait for mine now, thanks for sharing


----------



## dls80ucla

Stinas said:


> Thank you!!
> I fell in love with the Helmuts a while ago and never got my hands on them.  They really are a sexy shoe.  I wore them the day I got them & all I was doing was looking down hehe
> Please share yours when you get them.  I think anytime I see a pair in my size im getting them.



They are stunning on you.  I know my feet would be far to wide for them and they would spill out


----------



## cjy

Stinas your feet were made to wear CL's!!


----------



## lorrmich

i agree.  Fabulous shoes on fabulous feet.


----------



## peppers90

cjy said:


> Stinas your feet were made to wear CL's!!


 
 Totally agree!  You should be their model!!!!


----------



## Stinas

cjy said:


> Stinas your feet were made to wear CL's!!


 


dls80ucla said:


> They are stunning on you. I know my feet would be far to wide for them and they would spill out


aww...its ok...ill wear them for you whenever you like.


lorrmich said:


> i agree. Fabulous shoes on fabulous feet.


 


peppers90 said:


> Totally agree! You should be their model!!!!


lol you guys are funny.  Now if only my mother & boyfriend thought like you do...every time the mail man comes it would make my life easier. hehe


----------



## Lynn12

I said it before, Stinas's nickname is *tPF* - "the Perfect Foot".  Her piggies are pretty too.  We all have foot envy.


----------



## JRed

wow, i love all the new pics in this thread.  not good for the bank balance.


----------



## ashakes

*Stinas*, congrats on finally getting the helmuts. They look fantastic on you along with the Minibouts and nude yoyos! 

*peppers*, the magenta simples look great w/ the Bbag!

*shopalot*, your new nudes are amazing. Enjoy them!

*babypie*, I  the blue tiger karey VPs.  I just saw the pic of you wearing them and you look HOT!


----------



## Kirie

Stinas> Those Helmuts are sooo sexy! I love them on you.


----------



## azure418

Hi everyone!  Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives.  I  them.  







I loooooove red soles!! 










I can't wait for my next pair   BTW, loving everyone's collection!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> I said it before, Stinas's nickname is *tPF* - "the Perfect Foot". Her piggies are pretty too. We all have foot envy.


lol  Your funny


ashakes said:


> *Stinas*, congrats on finally getting the helmuts. They look fantastic on you along with the Minibouts and nude yoyos!
> Thanks Asha!  I thought of you when I had all my new boxes in front of me.  I thought to myself, "this is what Ashakes probably feels like when she gets her haul of new CL's in" lol


 


Kirie said:


> Stinas> Those Helmuts are sooo sexy! I love them on you.


Thanks!


azure418 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives. I  them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loooooove red soles!!
> I can't wait for my next pair  BTW, loving everyone's collection!


LOVE them!!
They look great on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

azure418 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives. I  them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loooooove red soles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my next pair  BTW, loving everyone's collection!


 
OMG! my eyes my eyes


----------



## compulsivepurse

Peppers, Babypie, & Azure - I love your shoes!!  You've each taken such good pictures. Azure, I love how you took the picture in the sunlight to show off the sparkles.

Stinas, when I grow up I want to be you (except that I'm 33, so it's too late, LOL).


----------



## Cristina

Man, *azure* - I'm drooling over your glitter NPs!


----------



## shopalot

azure418 said:


> Hi everyone!  Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives.  I  them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loooooove red soles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my next pair   BTW, loving everyone's collection!



These are beautiful!


----------



## blackbird

Wow..I love everyone's new shoes, especially Stinas' patent helmuts!  eek!

I need to take pictures of my new additions (only one CL...yeah I know.I said shoe ban but then I found the Marcia (50 mm fishnet) for $150 at the Barneys outlet and couldn't resist such a deal).


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> Wow..I love everyone's new shoes, especially Stinas' patent helmuts! eek!
> 
> I need to take pictures of my new additions (only one CL...yeah I know.I said shoe ban but then I found the Marcia (50 mm fishnet) for $150 at the Barneys outlet and couldn't resist such a deal).


I was on a ban too! lol  Please post pics.  Every time you ladies get a new pair I feel like I am too! haha


compulsivepurse said:


> Peppers, Babypie, & Azure - I love your shoes!! You've each taken such good pictures. Azure, I love how you took the picture in the sunlight to show off the sparkles.
> 
> Stinas, when I grow up I want to be you (except that I'm 33, so it's too late, LOL).


lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Azure*, your new shoes are HOT!!!


----------



## canismajor

Stunning Glitters, *azure418* !  (Great photography on those, btw.)


----------



## cjy

azure418 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives. I  them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loooooove red soles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my next pair  BTW, loving everyone's collection!


Wow they look amazing on you! I agree, the pics are wonderful! They could be print ads!! Great purchase, enjoy! I love them!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Azure, you model those well 
Congrats, Enjoy!!


----------



## gingerfarm

azure418 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives. I  them.


 
Me likey!!!!  The look very very hot on you!   

Can't wait to see your next pair!!!


----------



## Edrine

azure418 said:


> Hi everyone! Here are pics of my first pair of CLs, glitter No Prives. I  them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loooooove red soles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my next pair  BTW, loving everyone's collection!


 
them on you!!they're like cinderella shoes


----------



## canismajor

_Linen D'Orsay w/ lizard trim... _
*beauty shots*





















... Okay, done w/ those...

*modeling shots*













Thank you for joining me... Tune in next time!


----------



## Stinas

OMGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!
I have been wanting these forever!!!!!!!!
They look sooo great!!
How is the sizing on them???


xnplo said:


> _Linen D'Orsay w/ lizard trim... _
> *beauty shots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]


----------



## peppers90

Azure~  great shots of your Glitter NPs!!

  Xnplo~ Very cute spring style~ they look great on your feet!


----------



## Cristina

WOW, *xnplo!*  Those shoes look amazing on you!


----------



## pwecious_323

xnplo - OMG: where did u the linen shoes?? I've beeen looking for those FOREVER!! Please share with us..how's the sizing? comfort???thx


----------



## danicky

Azure, great shots. Beautiful shoes.


xnplo , thoese are gorgeous. Are they aomfy? How is the sizing? Congrats!!


----------



## canismajor

Heehee... Thank you...  :shame:

They are very, VERY comfy for me and here is more info on fit.  I got this from a fantastic eBay seller who's still got one in a size 40!    I've posted in the *HTF* thread.



pwecious_323 said:


> xnplo - OMG: where did u the linen shoes?? I've beeen looking for those FOREVER!! Please share with us..how's the sizing? comfort???thx





danicky said:


> xnplo , thoese are gorgeous. Are they aomfy? How is the sizing? Congrats!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

xnplo...i your new babies...they are too pretty


----------



## Lynn12

Edrine said:


> them on you!!they're like cinderella shoes


 
Cinderella shoes indeed!  That is what I call my Glitters.  Azure that is such a PERFECT shoe on your foot!  Beautiful.  Kudos to the photographer.  CONGRATS!!!  

I warn you that CLs are addictive and soon you will have more CL friends to keep Cinderella company.


----------



## Lynn12

xnplo, your linen lizards are fantastic on your foot!!!  They will be great in the summer.  So versatile.  Nice find!!!


----------



## priiin

xnplo- OMG I love those d'orsays! Hot!


----------



## jobaker

My newest additions black Minibouts, picked up at the Saks signing.


----------



## danicky

jobaker said:


> My newest additions black Minibouts, picked up at the Saks signing.


 
Very nice, congrats!! Nice picture with Mr. Louboutin!!! Lucky you.


----------



## Stinas

jobaker said:


> My newest additions black Minibouts, picked up at the Saks signing.


your going to LOVE these!!  
I picked up the Taupe ones at the signing.


----------



## babypie

*Jobaker* - Great shoes and _really_ great pic avatar pic!


----------



## babypie

*xnplo* - I really like these, they are funky! Look great on you!


----------



## catcat

*azure*, these look stunning on you great pics too!!!

*xnplo* congrats really beautiful, I am shure they will be incredibly versatile 
*jobaker* congrats these are really great shoes so sexy!


----------



## nmlondon

My first pair - Hora slingbacks, very formal and very universal. I have promised the SA at Harrods I would be back soon!!


----------



## Cristina

Nice picture, *nmlondon!*  Beautiful shoes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nmlondon said:


> My first pair - Hora slingbacks, very formal and very universal. I have promised the SA at Harrods I would be back soon!!


----------



## *Lo

here are 3 pairs i picked up this weekend, miss bunny leapard patent, miss bunny black patent with gold bow, gold low wedges


----------



## Edrine

*Lo said:


> here are 3 pairs i picked up this weekend, miss bunny leapard patent, miss bunny black patent with gold bow, gold low wedges


 

congtas on your lovely purchases!!


----------



## gemruby41

Great purchases!!!


----------



## *Lo

thanks ladies


----------



## Kirie

*Lo> I love Miss Bunnies! Very cute shoes!

jobaker> Great pic with Mr Louboutin!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lo* loving your new goodies


----------



## flowergirly

*Lo said:


> here are 3 pairs i picked up this weekend, miss bunny leapard patent, miss bunny black patent with gold bow...


Oooo, modeling pics of the Miss Bunnys, please.


----------



## babypie

Dark red patent Rolando. These hurt like a b*tch, they are going to take some major breaking in . And I thought the Decollete had a snug toebox!


----------



## Kamilla850

Babypie, nice!  They look great on you.  I love rolandos!


----------



## babypie

nmlondon  - beautiful, classic shoe.  They look great on you!


----------



## Rocky

*Un Voilier Ballet Flats:*









*Graffiti Ballet Flats:*


----------



## Stinas

*Lo said:


> here are 3 pairs i picked up this weekend, miss bunny leapard patent, miss bunny black patent with gold bow, gold low wedges


Very cute!!!


nmlondon said:


> My first pair - Hora slingbacks, very formal and very universal. I have promised the SA at Harrods I would be back soon!!


Perfect first pair!  Its all downhill from now. 


babypie said:


> Dark red patent Rolando. These hurt like a b*tch, they are going to take some major breaking in . And I thought the Decollete had a snug toebox!


YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!  They look great!!!!!!


efusik said:


> *Un Voilier Ballet Flats:*
> 
> 
> *Graffiti Ballet Flats:*


I want both of these!!!  Perfect!!!!  Wear them well!


----------



## *Lo

babypie those shoes are STUNNING!!!!  i love them I am dying to get a pair of rolandos, congrats your a lucky girl


----------



## babypie

Thanks *Lo, Stinas, Kamilla


----------



## Rocky

Stinas said:


> I want both of these!!! Perfect!!!! Wear them well!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Noegirl05

Dammit now I HAVE to find the graffiti ballet flats (someone PM me if they know where some are in a 38.5)AND the wine rolandos... after I just paid off ALL my bills LOL


----------



## Rocky

Noegirl05 said:


> Dammit now I HAVE to find the graffiti ballet flats (someone PM me if they know where some are in a 38.5)AND the wine rolandos... after I just paid off ALL my bills LOL


 
I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## dknigh21

Babypie - They are beautiful and look great on you. I think I'm having Rolando envy.


----------



## Zophie

I think Rolandos are one of the prettiest CLs.  I wish I'd gotten more than one pair.


----------



## gemruby41

The rolandos are soooo pretty!!


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> I think Rolandos are one of the prettiest CLs. I wish I'd gotten more than one pair.


 
Zophie, did you by any chance find the toebox brutal to break in?  It's really hurting so far while wearing around the house...:s


----------



## danicky

"babypie " love the Ronaldo's. I am "hunting" for a pair also. 
As far as the braking in, just think of Victoria Beckham and all her Rolando's. LOL imagine the pain she goes through braking all thoese shoes in. 
They look great on your feet!!! Congrats!


----------



## danicky

nmlondon said:


> My first pair - Hora slingbacks, very formal and very universal. I have promised the SA at Harrods I would be back soon!!


 
Very classy! Congrats!


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> "babypie " love the Ronaldo's. I am "hunting" for a pair also.
> As far as the braking in, just think of Victoria Beckham and all her Rolando's. LOL imagine the pain she goes through braking all thoese shoes in.
> They look great on your feet!!! Congrats!


 
 How sad is it that I really was thinking about her?!  Limping around the kitchen with gritted teeth, thinking of the pics I've seen of her walking around the streets with her kids....


----------



## canismajor

VB has actually shared in some interview that she breaks her shoes in at home, wearing CLs w/ socks.  Source



babypie said:


> How sad is it that I really was thinking about her?!  Limping around the kitchen with gritted teeth, thinking of the pics I've seen of her walking around the streets with her kids....


----------



## babypie

OMG I have something in common with VB, how embarassing!


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> I think Rolandos are one of the prettiest CLs.  I wish I'd gotten more than one pair.





danicky said:


> "babypie " love the Ronaldo's. I am "hunting" for a pair also.
> As far as the braking in, just think of Victoria Beckham and all her Rolando's. LOL imagine the pain she goes through braking all thoese shoes in.
> They look great on your feet!!! Congrats!



Me too!!!  I totally regret not getting those purple ones at the Saks signing even though they were tight at the toe box.  They might have been able to stretch?? lol


----------



## ashakes

babypie, love the new rolandos! Those are one of my favorite pairs still!

Stinas, great purchases.  I love your new avatar too! LOL


----------



## ashakes

efusik, cute flats!

*Lo, your new Miss Bunnys are too cute. And, those wedges will be great to give your feet a break from the heels!

I have some new purchases to post, but I have been too lazy to take photos. I'll attempt this evening.


----------



## shopalot

*Lo, Babypie*  I love your new additions!

*efusik* I am in love with your Graffiti Ballet Flats how is the sizing?  Would I need to up 1/2 a size as I need to do with all my CL's?


----------



## Rocky

shopalot said:


> *Lo, Babypie* I love your new additions!
> 
> *efusik* I am in love with your Graffiti Ballet Flats how is the sizing? Would I need to up 1/2 a size as I need to do with all my CL's?


 
I went up a 1/2 size to 36 1/2.


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> babypie, love the new rolandos! Those are one of my favorite pairs still!
> 
> Stinas, great purchases. I love your new avatar too! LOL


Thanks lol


----------



## blackbird

*nmlondon*...gorgoues! Love the picture also, that could also be an ad shot! 

**Lo *those are awesome! I love the name "Miss Bunny" but the shoes aren't for me. I do like the leopard better than the all black.  Modeling pictures please!


----------



## peppers90

*babypie~  *loving those red Rolandos  they look great on you-you'll have 'em broken in in no time!!

*Stinas~* great new avatar!!!


----------



## nettenette

red patent yoyo 85s from saks


----------



## Zophie

beautiful, nettenette!  They look good with your toe color.


----------



## Zophie

I just got these Piafs.  They are a little roomy in the back, but I think because of the pointy toe if I got a smaller size they might jam my feet all up.  And I don't even think they had them in a smaller size.   I'm just a little worried about them stretching though.  Argh, I don't know whether to keep them or not.


----------



## dknigh21

nettenette - Those are gorgeous. The color is tdf.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nettenette said:


> red patent yoyo 85s from saks


 love em


----------



## cjy

nettenette said:


> red patent yoyo 85s from saks


Oh my God!!!!


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> I just got these Piafs. They are a little roomy in the back, but I think because of the pointy toe if I got a smaller size they might jam my feet all up. And I don't even think they had them in a smaller size. I'm just a little worried about them stretching though. Argh, I don't know whether to keep them or not.


Baby did not want to pose??? How are they comfort wise? They look nice on your feet. Have you thought about the 70 simples if these don't work? Or do you want the pointed toe??


----------



## cjy

nettenette said:


> red patent yoyo 85s from saks


BYW Where did you find these?? The heel height and color are "perfect"


----------



## priiin

OMG I love the red yoyos and Piafs! Lovely shoes ladies.


----------



## danicky

babypie said:


> How sad is it that I really was thinking about her?! Limping around the kitchen with gritted teeth, thinking of the pics I've seen of her walking around the streets with her kids....


 

LOL, you are so cute!!! Happy V-Day!!! " Eyes on the prize"!!! Keep up the breaking in!!


----------



## danicky

nettenette said:


> red patent yoyo 85s from saks


 
Perfect shoes for V-DAY!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## danicky

Zophie said:


> I just got these Piafs. They are a little roomy in the back, but I think because of the pointy toe if I got a smaller size they might jam my feet all up. And I don't even think they had them in a smaller size. I'm just a little worried about them stretching though. Argh, I don't know whether to keep them or not.


 
Keep them! They look gorgeous on your feet!!!


----------



## nettenette

cjy said:


> BYW Where did you find these?? The heel height and color are "perfect"


 
saks tysons corner, va has them! i wasnt planning on buying, but then i tried them on and it was all over!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nettenette said:


> i tried them on and it was all over!


 
thats what happened to me when i tried on the yoyo 85


----------



## snowwhite

Zophie said:


> I just got these Piafs. They are a little roomy in the back, but I think because of the pointy toe if I got a smaller size they might jam my feet all up. And I don't even think they had them in a smaller size. I'm just a little worried about them stretching though. Argh, I don't know whether to keep them or not.


 
In my experience, patent leather doesn't stretch much.  Mine were a bit roomy in back as well, so I got some of those foot pad thingies that take up a bit of volume.  It helped.  Did you try a half size smaller?


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> LOL, you are so cute!!! Happy V-Day!!! " Eyes on the prize"!!! Keep up the breaking in!!


 
LOL I'll have to start "work" on them in a minute, just got home from dinner with Decolletes....ohhh it's a tough job!


----------



## babypie

nettenette  - Wow, those are TDF! Love that color!

*Zophie* - They look great, nothing makes the red sole pop like classic black.  As for the stretching, if they aren't really all that tight they shouldn't stretch much since your feet aren't pressuring the leather, KWIM?


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Baby did not want to pose??? How are they comfort wise? They look nice on your feet. Have you thought about the 70 simples if these don't work? Or do you want the pointed toe??


 

Nah, she was hiding somewhere when I took the pic.  I like the pointy toe better.  For some reason rounded toes make my feet hurt.





snowwhite said:


> In my experience, patent leather doesn't stretch much. Mine were a bit roomy in back as well, so I got some of those foot pad thingies that take up a bit of volume. It helped. Did you try a half size smaller?


 

These are actually regular leather, but I'm hoping since they aren't too snug they won't stretch.  This is a 5.5 and they didn't have a 5.  Now Saks doesn't seem to have them at all in any size, so I think I'll keep them.  I might put some foot pads in if it bugs me though.


----------



## FanAddict

I have to take better pics of my other new acquisitions, but I'm still feeling the love from my new nude crepe/black lace VPs


----------



## nettenette

Those VPs are stunning!


----------



## priiin

I have to say it again..those VPs are delicious.


----------



## ashakes

FanAddict said:


> I have to take better pics of my other new acquisitions, but I'm still feeling the love from my new nude crepe/black lace VPs



I saw these a few weeks at NM! LOVE THEM!  So glad a TPFer got them.  Do you happen to shop at Somerset NM?


----------



## blackbird

^ stunning!


----------



## peppers90

LOVE them!!!


----------



## peppers90

I've joined the nudie club!!  110 yoyos


----------



## babypie

Woah! Stunning Peppers!   ... I wanna join the nudie club too <pout>


----------



## danicky

peppers90  they are stunning! Love them.


----------



## gemruby41

babypie said:


> Woah! Stunning Peppers! ... I wanna join the nudie club too <pout>


I feel the same way babypie.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My new fuschia glitter patent numero prive or per the box Pink nappa/grease numero prive!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Cute!


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new fuschia glitter patent numero prive or per the box Pink nappa/grease numero prive!


 
gorgeous


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new fuschia glitter patent numero prive or per the box Pink nappa/grease numero prive!


Va Boom!!! Hot!!They look great on you, too!!


----------



## Kamilla850

I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 

they are just perfect on you kamilla!!!i pre-ordered the white/gold version at nordies..so far no callback yet..


----------



## babypie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new fuschia glitter patent numero prive or per the box Pink nappa/grease numero prive!


 
This is the first time I've seen these modelled, they look FAB!


----------



## babypie

OMG Kamilla! Just OMG!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Gorgeous shoes ladies!


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 No words! Jaw on floor! Heart just stopped! Can't breath!


----------



## Rocky

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 
Fabulous!


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 
OMG Kamilla, I am drooling!!! Thoese are the most beautiful shoes I have ever seen. Lucky you!!


----------



## priiin

Kamilla, BlkLadyLaw- Gorgeous!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies!  The multi color python is so pretty.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Kamilla*- gorgeous shoes!!! 

*BlkLadyLaw*- what a stunning color!

You both wear them well!


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 

I swear I just passed out Those are the most stunning shoes, I REALLY LOVE them, I cant even explain it, haha.  They are soooo beautiful you are soooooooooo lucky to have them.  CONGRATS


----------



## jessicaelizabet

BlkLadyLaw- those are incredible!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

thanks ladies!  I love fuschia!  I need another red besides the chiffon material and a purple next!


----------



## chances88

Fan addict. love love those shoes simply gorgeous! 
Peppers, the nude club is great club to be in, looking good! 
Blkladylaw, gorgeous color. looks great on the foot!
Kamillia WOW those shoes are TDF, simply divine!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Those pythons are beeeutiful Kamilla!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

BlkLadyLaw:  I have looked all over tonight and can't find that color anywhere, where did you find them


----------



## shopalot

efusik said:


> I went up a 1/2 size to 36 1/2.



Thanks so much for letting me know!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies for the nice comments!  I believe that there may be some other versions of the multi-colored python premiering soon.  I like the gold/blue version on this shoe since it's so neutral and easy to wear.  I was worried about the strap cutting into the line of my leg, but I guess because it's so light, it works well.

Blkladylaw - I saw a beautiful pair of purple suede VPs with the cut outs (I keep forgetting the name of that style).  It is such a rich purple!


----------



## shopalot

Kamilla- OMG these are stunning, I am so in love with python at the moment!!! 

BlkLadyLaw- That grease fushia color looks stunning on you!

Terrific buys ladies


----------



## peppers90

Kamilla~ LOVE your pythons, and the ankle strap is ...veeeryyyy sexy!!  CONGRATS~


----------



## shopalot

I've just ordered these beauties!


----------



## catcat

Whow I just saw all the recent addition congrats and welcome to the "nude" club *peppers, fan* the lace VP's are just gorgeous and *blkladylaw* the pink glitter suits you incredibly, hot!
*kamilla *what can I say, these pythons are stunning I just love the gold/turquoise combo reminds me of sun, beach and a beautiful mermaid,lol, beautiful! Congrats *shopalot* the som are really pretty and so comfy I heard.


----------



## catcat

My last two addition the long awaited 110 nude yoyo's this time in the right size and these gorgeous python VP's:


----------



## nettenette

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 
Simply AMAZING...so jealous. Congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

Catcat - every time I see you model a pair of your new shoes, I want them so badly.  Those python VPs are just beautiful!  Enjoy them both.
I blame you for my new obsession with finding the ayers numero prive that are in your avatar.


----------



## fmd914

A couple of weeks ago I picked up the roccia python simples to match my python bag...yes - Christina - you were my inspiration! Thanks! I love them.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those pythons are beautiful!!! Where did you find them?


----------



## cjy

Yes please, do tell!


----------



## priiin

Ooh that bag is just gorgeous!


----------



## catcat

Kamilla850 said:


> Catcat - every time I see you model a pair of your new shoes, I want them so badly. Those python VPs are just beautiful! Enjoy them both.
> I blame you for my new obsession with finding the ayers numero prive that are in your avatar.


 

I wish you the best of luck finding them, they really are amazing but I must say the VP's come pretty close very diffrent but incredibly beautyful as well.
Now your new pair  makes me ... But I need to resist and be good!

*fmd914 *Those simples are gorgeous and what a great match!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

shopalot said:


> I've just ordered these beauties!



I really love these. I have them in black, but if they had my size in the gray, I would have definately ordered. Beau-ti-ful!


----------



## peppers90

I had to make this larger!!! this combo fmd914~~


----------



## danicky

fmd914 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I picked up the roccia python simples to match my python bag...yes - Christina - you were my inspiration! Thanks! I love them.


 
Simply gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

catcat said:


> My last two addition the long awaited 110 nude yoyo's this time in the right size and these gorgeous python VP's:


 
You are killing me with all your gorgeous shoes. You have great taste.


----------



## gemruby41

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new fuschia glitter patent numero prive or per the box Pink nappa/grease numero prive!


I finally get to see someone modeling these.  They are beautiful BlkLadyLaw.


Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


Kamilla, all I can say is WOW!


shopalot said:


> I've just ordered these beauties!


I have these in black, and I find them very comfortable. It took a little sock stretching at first, but now they are a perfect fit. Enjoy!


catcat said:


> My last two addition the long awaited 110 nude yoyo's this time in the right size and these gorgeous python VP's:


Catcat can I have your shoes?   They are TDF! 


fmd914 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I picked up the roccia python simples to match my python bag...yes - Christina - you were my inspiration! Thanks! I love them.


Fmd, you will look like a million bucks with this combo.  The shoes and bag are super HOT


----------



## shopalot

fmd914 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I picked up the roccia python simples to match my python bag...yes - Christina - you were my inspiration! Thanks! I love them.


 
You're killing me with your pythons!!!!!
Simply Gorgeous!

*Catcat*- You wear your shoes so well! Your pythons and nudes look stunning on you!


----------



## FanAddict

*asha*...Do you come to MI often? Let me know, we can GTG at the shoe dept 

*BlkLadyLaw*, I love the pink greasepaint NPs on you! I swear, that shade just makes me happy...like I'm watching "Legally Blonde" or something!

*Kamilla* - I am so glad that you keep buying shoes, because honestly you just buy the most amazing CL styles ever! LOVE the Privitatas!!

*peppers90*...I can't wait to become a Nudie-oo either! I'm waiting for my VPs to show up. Your Yoyos look stunning on you!

*fmd914* - your roccia python Simples are bringing me one step closer to my first exotic shoe purchase, ever! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Edrine

ok, so i finally got my black/red architeks...BUT they are slightly defective(pls see pics below)..the SA i'm talikng to said that they do not offer descounts on defective merchendise..i don't want to return it because it's to hard to wait for  a size 42 to be available online..idk what to do for now..


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


 
stunning. what a  unique color! looks so much better in your pictures than on the stock photo on the barney site. congrats!!!


----------



## JRed

edrine, they look gorgeous!!!  can they repair it for you at least?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Edrine said:


> ok, so i finally got my black/red architeks...BUT they are slightly defective(pls see pics below)..the SA i'm talikng to said that they do not offer descounts on defective merchendise..i don't want to return it because it's to hard to wait for  a size 42 to be available online..idk what to do for now..



Congrats on receiving them!  I pre-ordered one of the few size 42 online myself and can't wait until they arrive.  I'm sorry to hear about the defect.



FanAddict said:


> *BlkLadyLaw*, I love the pink greasepaint NPs on you! I swear, that shade just makes me happy...like I'm watching "Legally Blonde" or something!



Thanks Fan, they make me happy too!  I love the color on my complexion.  I'll be Legally Brunette 



fmd914 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I picked up the roccia python simples to match my python bag...yes - Christina - you were my inspiration! Thanks! I love them.



LOVE THEM!!!  This is the color combo python I want so badly...more of an ivory and brown tone.  I was wanting to pair them with this Gucci bag if I ever find them.  I don't own the bag yet since I refused to pay the original retail but may get it one day.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those pythons are beautiful!!! Where did you find them?



yes do tell where you found the python simples?



catcat said:


> Whow I just saw all the recent addition congrats and welcome to the "nude" club *peppers, fan* the lace VP's are just gorgeous and *blkladylaw* the pink glitter suits you incredibly, hot!



Thanks Cat!  I love pink and love glitter so how much better can it get!



jessicaelizabet said:


> BlkLadyLaw:  I have looked all over tonight and can't find that color anywhere, where did you find them



I ordered them on Bergdorfs.com.  When they were first posted I hesitated and my size was sold out by the time I decided but they reposted my size a week or so ago and I promptly ordered.  They come in black glitter also.  It looks like they have been removed from the sites for NM and BG.com which I cannot figure out why they do this but still have the shoe available if you can find the original link.   I did a google search and found the link on NM.com  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48480021  I couldn't find it for Bergdorfs.


----------



## danicky

Edrine  they are beautiful. Can they be fixed by a cobbler?


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Bags your collection is awesome and they look so hot on you!


----------



## Cristina

OMG,* fmd* - AMAZING!  What a perfect match, your beautiful new python Simples and the bag.  Wonderful!


*Edrine*, the black Architeks look amazing on you.  I'm sorry to read that they're defective.  I hope you find a solution soon.  They're gorgeous.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Peppers those are great!  What a perfect match.  What kind of bag is that?


----------



## BellaShoes

Alas...my 'soles have been saved'!!!

My Very Prive with their new red Zipsoles!!

(personal pic)


----------



## danicky

Thoese are awesome. What a good idea.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, Peppers! I love the matching python bas & shoes!

Edrine, Hopefully you can get those repaired.

Bellashoes, I love how the heel was done!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

My new acquisitions!

I fell prey to the gorgeous pictures of Stinas and catcat's nude patent 110mm yoyo!  And my magenta (box says fuxia) patent 85mm Simple pumps that I had to buy for over retail cost on eBay since the never released them in the US.:


----------



## cjy

Oh I love the fushia in patent!!!! You will love both of these!!! Great purchases!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ Thank you, cjy!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love em,compulsivepurse...why do the simple pumps have me feening for a piece of candy...they look so yummy.


----------



## *Lo

Bella they look great, really!  And BTW are those Tortoise VP's, they are dreamy

Compulsivepurse I love your shoes!!! I have never seen the magenta patent they are soo fab! and they yoyo's are of course just perfection


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Lo!!

Good eye!!! Yes, they are the patent tortoise Very Prives.....they are simply fabulous IRL and now they will have forever red soles

Compulsive...congrats! I just adore my nude YoYo110's sorry to hear about the price of the simples...they were available for all but a minute at NM..honestly....the sold out that quick! Wear them in fabulous health


----------



## Stinas

peppers90 said:


> I've joined the nudie club!! 110 yoyos


YAY!!! LOVE THEM!!!


BlkLadyLaw said:


> My new fuschia glitter patent numero prive or per the box Pink nappa/grease numero prive!


These are great!!!  Very fun!


Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


Thats all I can say!


fmd914 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I picked up the roccia python simples to match my python bag...yes - Christina - you were my inspiration! Thanks! I love them.


Perfect pair!  I want these sooo bad!!!


BellaShoes said:


> Alas...my 'soles have been saved'!!!
> 
> My Very Prive with their new red Zipsoles!!
> 
> (personal pic)


They did an amazing job!!!
I have like 8 pairs of soles that I need to do soon!!!


----------



## danicky

compulsivepurse they are gorgeous. Lucky you!! I am so jealous of your nude Yoyo's. I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Danicky, or anyone else, have you heard of seller olivemaude on ebay?  I'm looking at some shoes but don't know anything about the seller.  TIA


----------



## Edrine

JRed said:


> edrine, they look gorgeous!!! can they repair it for you at least?


 
i didn't get to ask them i'm just so bummed..



BlkLadyLaw said:


> Congrats on receiving them! I pre-ordered one of the few size 42 online myself and can't wait until they arrive. I'm sorry to hear about the defect..


 


danicky said:


> Edrine they are beautiful. Can they be fixed by a cobbler?


 
thank you i think i'm just gonna hold on to them for now..or atleast super glue it..or, i can exchange it with the black minibouts..



Cristina said:


> OMG,* fmd* - AMAZING!  What a perfect match, your beautiful new python Simples and the bag. Wonderful!
> 
> 
> *Edrine*, the black Architeks look amazing on you. I'm sorry to read that they're defective. I hope you find a solution soon. They're gorgeous.


 
thank you ladies


----------



## catcat

*compulsivepurse* Ah yes welcome to the "nudeclub", lol! Those simples look great on you so nice for spring!

*BellaShoes *Whow they really did an amazing job, looks great and those tortoise VP's 

*Edrine *I am really sorry to hear they are defective, this shoul not happen, now they do look stunning on you!


----------



## fmd914

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those pythons are beautiful!!! Where did you find them?


 
Thanks Purse Addiction - Got them at CL Madison

Thanks gemruby, Stinas, Christina, danicky, shopalot.  I do love them and Love how they match the bag.

Blackldylaw - I saw that Gucci bag right after I bought my bag last year.  I am totally in love with Gucci but love my bag.  I received the spring catalog yesterday and it is ALL python.  They have a wallet!!!  Gotta get it

Peppers - Thanks for enlarging my pic.  I gotta get better at my posting.

FanAddict - I know.  I've never been big on exotics, but have bought 3 pairs in the past 3 months.  I have a feeling there will be more to come!!!


The bag is Oscar de la Renta from last Spring.


----------



## fmd914

Cat Cat - You can make any pair of CLs look out of this world!  I love all of your latest purchases!!!!

Blackldylaw - those glitter are wonderful. I was going to pre-order and changed my mind.  I am now so wishing I had!!!

Compulsive - great purchases.  I would love to have those patent simples!  Simply awesome!!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Danicky and Jessicaelizabet - I got mine at the Saks in Philadelpia, PA.  They had other sizes left. The telephone number is 610-667-1550 ext 352.  I bought mine from the SA Michael.  He was very nice and held both the 37.5 & 38 for me until I got there, and let me look through the whole Louboutin lookbook.

Thanks also DeeDee, *Lo, CatCat, & fmd914!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

OMG such wonderful additions over the past few days.

FMD - that bag/shoe combo is simply TDF.  The bag is absolutely gorgeous and well I'm sure you know how I feel about the python simples 

Edrine - I love the red/black architeks.  I don't think that is a defect because I actually noticed that on almost every pair that I tried on.  But if it bothers you, then I think that a cobbler could probably glue it together.  Good luck!  Those shoes are so hot and I think you might regret it if you returned them.  They are also MUCH more comfy than any other CLs that I have.  

Compulsive - welcome to the nudist colony 
And those simples are so cute, you may have just inspired me to go for the bubblegum pink simple pump.  
They look great on you, ENJOY!

Bella - those red soles look amazing, are those the vibram soles?  It looks a 100% perfect match with the Louboutin sole.  
My soles are a bit lighter from the Louboutin sole but they still look good.


----------



## danicky

compulsivepurse said:


> Danicky and Jessicaelizabet - I got mine at the Saks in Philadelpia, PA. They had other sizes left. The telephone number is 610-667-1550 ext 352. I bought mine from the SA Michael. He was very nice and held both the 37.5 & 38 for me until I got there, and let me look through the whole Louboutin lookbook.
> 
> Thanks also DeeDee, *Lo, CatCat, & fmd914!!!


 
Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## panrixx

Kamilla850 said:


> Bella - those red soles look amazing, are those the vibram soles? It looks a 100% perfect match with the Louboutin sole.
> My soles are a bit lighter from the Louboutin sole but they still look good.


Vibram only do one colour red and although it is very, very close to CL's Red it is not an absolutely identical match.

Bella's soles do look identical so it can either be the photo making it look a slightly darker red or the cobbler has applied some form of paint/finish to the rubber. If the later, then that may partially flake off with wear.

Obviously, Bella would be able to clarify this better than I.


----------



## ashakes

Fmd, I love the python roccia simples and that bag together (but you already knew that LOL). 

Kamilla, WOW! HOT HOT HOT!!!

Edrine, congrats on the architeks!

Compulsive, congrats on your puchases again. Please post modeling pics of the nude yoyos when you recover.


----------



## ashakes

Nude leather/patent rolandes.  The patent part is the heel.  I'm a bit confused by the combination to be honest, but I don't care b/c I finally found them.  I'm a big fan of the rolandes/rolandos so I jumped at the chance. lol


----------



## ashakes

Python Roccia Simple Pumps 100 mm

Mine were purchased at Saks via locator, but they are also available at CL Madison.


----------



## ashakes

Black Python Simple Pumps 100 mm (from CL Horatio)


----------



## ashakes

And I was extremely bored so here's a pic of just my CLs in the closet at my sister's home.  I really need the closet space that I have at my parents' home b/c it's a huge walk in closet, but considering I haven't really lived there since going off to college and medical school, I have learned to adapt.  When I get married and move into my dream home, a huge shoe closet is a must have. 

I have some more hidden on the bottom of the closet under the hanging clothes b/c I'm running out of room on the shelf. I move around a ton so I keep the majority of things at my sister or parents' home and I just take my shoes in the dustbags as needed. I have four more pairs from this week to add to the pile.  Yes it's a sickness, but in my defense I love and wear them all. lol

I was reorganizing my closet yesterday and my older niece started counting and I had to tell her to stop so that she didn't blurt it out to a family member at dinner. 

And, I don't even have the other goodies on any of those shelves.  There are other random things in the closet b/c it's really the "guest room", but I'm about to discard of them so I have more room.


----------



## poshchick

Ashakes that is so not even funny! Oh my goodness I would love to come and have a play in that closet!! 
xxx


----------



## compulsivepurse

ashakes, I looove the pictures of your closet (at your sister's house)!!!! I have such shoe envy! And I love your latest purchases too!! I am a huge python fan and and have 2 bags, and used to have 1 more bag and a pair of choos.  I sold the bag and shoes because my Dh says the python gives him the willies, but I still love python!  Especially in the black, how classy! Congratulations!!


----------



## fmd914

Asha - as usual I LOVE everything.  The black pythons are gorgeous.  You already know that I am so craving those.  Think I will be making the call soon.  I've held out but can't any longer.  Good thing it is Sunday!  The closet is hilarious!!!!!!!  Yes - a separate shoe closet is a must.  Forget his and hers - shoes and clothes are my mantra!!!

Kamilla - You are killing me with the python's.  I love those, but they are super similar to the Oscar's I bought last fall to match my bag.  I can't justify...can I?


----------



## fmd914

Here are my pewter simples. As you can see, they are the ones I had signed by Mr. Louboutin at the event in NY last week (no, unfortunately I didn't go....just had a nice SA)!! The first pic is with the flash and the second without. They were a little more "bronzy" than I was expecting, but I like them!


----------



## shopalot

*Asha* I'm really not sure what to say! I am in total shoe envy!
I LOVE your pythons!  They look stunning on you.
The nude Rolandes are stunning as well.
And your closet is great, so many boxes!!!!!!

*fmd914*- I love your pewter simples!  This is fast becoming my new favorite color.  What a great SA you have to get them signed for you!


----------



## peppers90

*Ashakes~*  I am in love!!  wow, girl you have a LOT of CLs....  Those pythons are TDF....


----------



## jessicaelizabet

*Asha*-I love the closet!  After pharmacy school, I will definitely build myself a big closet too. I might just sleep in it!  Hey I will take that bubble quilt up there since it's just sitting on the shelf lol.


----------



## *Lo

Wow Asha!!! I want to look in all those boxes, hehe.  The rolandes are absolutely amazing and look great on you!! The simples are TDF as well.  I tried on the lizard simples at horatio the other day and almost bought them but decied against it, no i have regret.


----------



## peppers90

Do they still have python simples at CL horatio? or Madison?  I am going there next weekend~~


----------



## Stinas

Asha---WOW!  I have extra closet space for you if you would like to store more at my place 


fmd914 said:


> Here are my pewter simples. As you can see, they are the ones I had signed by Mr. Louboutin at the event in NY last week (no, unfortunately I didn't go....just had a nice SA)!! The first pic is with the flash and the second without. They were a little more "bronzy" than I was expecting, but I like them!


oooooooo--------I was there!  These are the simples I wanted but they didnt have my size.  Glad a fellow TPFer got a pair!


----------



## compulsivepurse

fmd914 said:


> Here are my pewter simples. As you can see, they are the ones I had signed by Mr. Louboutin at the event in NY last week (no, unfortunately I didn't go....just had a nice SA)!! The first pic is with the flash and the second without. They were a little more "bronzy" than I was expecting, but I like them!


 
fmd914 I love your bronze simples! I am having alove affair with simple pumps.  Congratulations on getting them signed!!


----------



## danicky

Asha, you just made me  over your shoes. OMG girl, you are soooooo lucky!!!! Good for you! One can never have too many pairs of CL's.


----------



## danicky

*fmd914* very nice. Congrats on getting them signed. Lucky girl!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha,  those rolandos.  that color is super rare.  They look amazing on you.  And python simples are dreamy.  ENJOY!  They are so beautiful.  
Your closet looks very familiar


----------



## poshchick

Asha do you think your sister secretly parades around in your shoes when you aren't there?! I know I would lol 

xxx


----------



## Cristina

*Asha,* great additions!  Both python Simples are fabulous, but the roccia python stands out and makes such a statement.  I'm glad you bought them.  I love mine   Look at all of those CL boxes! 

*fmd,* loving your pewter Simples!  They're TDF.


----------



## FanAddict

*fmd* I love your pewter Simples...and love the special autograph M. Louboutin made for you!

*asha*...your closet is just sick!


----------



## Lynn12

Asha, I love the nude rolandes and both of your pythons!  I'm all for putting those snakes on our feet!  At least they are good for something.  

Your closet looks like the stock room at the CL boutique!  Can I take a nap on that bubble quilt CC bag???


----------



## ewhitake

BellaShoes said:


> Alas...my 'soles have been saved'!!!
> 
> My Very Prive with their new red Zipsoles!!
> 
> (personal pic)



BellaShoes - I have to ask- where did you get red Zipsoles.  I've only seen black and biege!


----------



## Stinas

poshchick said:


> Asha do you think your sister secretly parades around in your shoes when you aren't there?! I know I would lol
> 
> xxx


haha ....I would too!!!


ewhitake said:


> BellaShoes - I have to ask- where did you get red Zipsoles. I've only seen black and biege!


A fellow TPFer in the UK sells them on ebay.  Arties Shoe Repair in NYC has them too, so does Shoe Service Plus in NYC(i think thats the correct name).  
I first bought mine from the seller that sells bad red soles(too thick and not really rubber)  You need Vibram ones which the TPFer was selling.  I bought them and they are great!  Vibram are the ones in the pic above.
Here are a couple helpful threads
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/red-rubber-soles-229817.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ht-some-red-vibram-soles-off-ebay-234297.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/artys-shoe-repair-ny-237253.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/pictures-of-artys-shoe-service-work-213750.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...istian-louboutin-cobbler-resource-241592.html


----------



## Zophie

ashakes said:


> And I was extremely bored so here's a pic of just my CLs in the closet at my sister's home. I really need the closet space that I have at my parents' home b/c it's a huge walk in closet, but considering I haven't really lived there since going off to college and medical school, I have learned to adapt. When I get married and move into my dream home, a huge shoe closet is a must have.
> 
> I have some more hidden on the bottom of the closet under the hanging clothes b/c I'm running out of room on the shelf. I move around a ton so I keep the majority of things at my sister or parents' home and I just take my shoes in the dustbags as needed. I have four more pairs from this week to add to the pile. Yes it's a sickness, but in my defense I love and wear them all. lol
> 
> I was reorganizing my closet yesterday and my older niece started counting and I had to tell her to stop so that she didn't blurt it out to a family member at dinner.
> 
> And, I don't even have the other goodies on any of those shelves.  There are other random things in the closet b/c it's really the "guest room", but I'm about to discard of them so I have more room.


 

I'm jealous...look at all those CLs!  I am not that neat.  I have them all on the floor in a couple different spots.  My actual closet is teeny tiny so my office doubles as a closet.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ashakes, seriously...i have to steal the UPS slogan...what can brown do for you?...all those brown boxes..


----------



## babypie

Asha - I am awed by that closet!  It's really hard to look at the pics and not count those boxes...


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Asha - I am awed by that closet! It's really hard to look at the pics and not count those boxes...


ahahahaaa......I did too!  
Im soo glad I have this forum...no one else understands the beautiful brown box! hehe
I hate when people say "YOU PAID WHAT FOR YOUR SHOES?!!!??" after they rudely ask. lol  Its nice to know that others share the joy I do when the UPS/FEDEX/USPS...etc...lol...men come to the door.  
Im telling you...NOTHING. wakes me up...NOTHING...but when I hear that front door bell ring...I jump out of bed, run down those stairs, fling open the front door & basically attack the mail guy lol  Now he just goes "another pair of shoes huh?" lol


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> ahahahaaa......I did too!
> Im soo glad I have this forum...no one else understands the beautiful brown box! hehe
> I hate when people say "YOU PAID WHAT FOR YOUR SHOES?!!!??" after they rudely ask. lol Its nice to know that others share the joy I do when the UPS/FEDEX/USPS...etc...lol...men come to the door.
> Im telling you...NOTHING. wakes me up...NOTHING...but when I hear that front door bell ring...I jump out of bed, run down those stairs, fling open the front door & basically attack the mail guy lol Now he just goes "another pair of shoes huh?" lol


 


Hahaha, I'm not a morning person AT ALL but when I'm waiting for some shoes to be delivered and I think I hear the door I jump out of bed half asleep to go sign for my package!


----------



## shopalot

I get giddy when I see the UPS or Canada Post truck driving around my neighbourhood!  I'm always hoping that they are going to stop at my house!LOL


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> Hahaha, I'm not a morning person AT ALL but when I'm waiting for some shoes to be delivered and I think I hear the door I jump out of bed half asleep to go sign for my package!


LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one!


shopalot said:


> I get giddy when I see the UPS or Canada Post truck driving around my neighbourhood!  I'm always hoping that they are going to stop at my house!LOL


Me too!  I just want to direct them all to my house.


----------



## catcat

Oh *asha* I love all these brown boxes the roccia simples and python simples .....and the rolandas are hot too....but thse pythons just make my heart beat faster

*fmd914 *these are lovely they will look great with beige and white in spring, great addition!


----------



## Edrine

asha, i seriously suggest a shoe room apart from a 'clothes' closetlove the nude rolandes!!they are stunning!!!


----------



## catcat

Stinas said:


> LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> Me too! I just want to direct them all to my house.


 
You guys are so funny I am totally the same, just that delivery is usually around one in the afternoon, that's when my girls are home for lunch (school is not far so they have lunch at home) I try to hide my boxes from my kids.....bad mom :shame:!


----------



## ashakes

You girls are hilarious.  I was a bit hesitant to post the closet pic, but after my niece started counting the boxes I knew I had to.  

The photo will have to be updated I'm sure b/c there are always more shoes to add. haha

Since my last post of the collection, I have edited out a few pairs b/c of practicality purposes and wanting to purchase other things like some new purses (Anemone, Som1, and 130 mm declics).  Yes I know the Anemone and the Declics were gorgeous, but the declics were just going to sit in the box and even though I personally loved the Anemone, I couldn't get past the time when I attempted to wear them and a minute after putting them on my father kept on saying how stupid the bow looked. lol

*jessicaelizabeth*, I know I love that Chanel Bubble Quilt Bowler too!  I just wish it had been made in black so I would use it more.  I don't have it in the box b/c the box is HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE.

*poshchick*, luckily my sister does not wear the same size OR very high heels.  Her max is 3" and that's even pushing it. 

*Bellashoes*, your tortoise VPs look great!  They look brand new now.

*fmd,* I love the pewter simples. I was going to get that pair signed as well, but the NYC store didn't have anything bigger than a 38.5 at the time.  Glad you were able to get a pair. 

*peppers*, there are a few pairs of the python roccia simples floating around Saks.  I would try there first if it's the roccia you are after b/c they are $795 still vs. $895 at the boutiques. Otherwise, I know CL Madison has the roccia and that Horatio has the black python.  Madison might have the black python as well, but I'm not positive since I don't shop there as often.

*Kamilla*, I'm sure the closets are very familiar. lol Do you just shove as many clothes as you can in there like I do so you can maximize the shoe space?  The sad thing is there is a method to the madness and I know exactly where everything is. In order to make room for all the CL boxes, I actually donated a ton of old clothes that were just sitting there to the Salvation Army.  

* Stinas, Zophie, and shopalot*, LOL @ the UPS/Fed Ex thing.  I actually pray that nobody else is home when they drop off a package and that I'm home at the time so that way I can hide any evidence quickly.  That means opening up the box, cutting it down and throwing it in the recycling pile, and putting the purchase in my closet.  Then when somebody asks when I got such and such pair, I just say "oh these, I have had them forever"!

*Edrine*, I know I need a separate shoe and clothing closet.  All of my poor clothes are just jam packed in there. lol  When I'm actually settled, the huge walk in closet w/ tons of space for my accessories is an absolute must!  My SO just laughs and shakes his head when I open the closet doors.


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> ahahahaaa......I did too!
> Im soo glad I have this forum...no one else understands the beautiful brown box! hehe
> I hate when people say "YOU PAID WHAT FOR YOUR SHOES?!!!??" after they rudely ask. lol Its nice to know that others share the joy I do when the UPS/FEDEX/USPS...etc...lol...men come to the door.
> Im telling you...NOTHING. wakes me up...NOTHING...but when I hear that front door bell ring...I jump out of bed, run down those stairs, fling open the front door & basically attack the mail guy lol Now he just goes "another pair of shoes huh?" lol


 

LOL, I do the same thing. My BF freaks out when he hears the door bell ring. He already knows, his credit card is melting, AGAIN!!!! It's nice to know you're not alone in the CL addiction world.


----------



## catcat

> asha:
> 
> there are a few pairs of the python roccia simples floating around Saks. I would try there first if it's the roccia you are after b/c they are $795 still vs. $895 at the boutiques. Otherwise, I know CL Madison has the roccia and that Horatio has the black python. Madison might have the black python as well, but I'm not positive since I don't shop there as often.


 

Oh dear I am in trouble, I love these shoes but, but, but should stop right here and now. I think if I could find a way to locate a 39.5  in these ......phhh now the black ones are gorgeous too asaha _you are killing me ._ I think I better go to bed soon...will be dreaming of a myriad of shoooes


----------



## javaboo

Ashakes: I love your black pythons! Do you think it will be too late for me to order a pair?


----------



## mimi23

ashakes said:


> Nude leather/patent rolandes. The patent part is the heel. I'm a bit confused by the combination to be honest, but I don't care b/c I finally found them. I'm a big fan of the rolandes/rolandos so I jumped at the chance. lol


 

*Love love love them!!! are they comfortable??? and did u go up half a size or a full size?*

*Congrats on finding they are really boooooooootiful!*


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> *Kamilla*, I'm sure the closets are very familiar. lol Do you just shove as many clothes as you can in there like I do so you can maximize the shoe space?
> ---lol
> 
> *Stinas, Zophie, and shopalot*, LOL @ the UPS/Fed Ex thing. I actually pray that nobody else is home when they drop off a package and that I'm home at the time so that way I can hide any evidence quickly. That means opening up the box, cutting it down and throwing it in the recycling pile, and putting the purchase in my closet. Then when somebody asks when I got such and such pair, I just say "oh these, I have had them forever"!


---I ALWAYS use that line!!!  "Oh, these?  Got them a few years back!" lol No one believes me, but oh well, it was worth a try.


danicky said:


> LOL, I do the same thing. My BF freaks out when he hears the door bell ring. He already knows, his credit card is melting, AGAIN!!!! It's nice to know you're not alone in the CL addiction world.


Its sooo nice!!!  I think my cards will be forever melting.  Ill keep playing the Mega Millions too!


----------



## Lynn12

ashakes said:


> You girls are hilarious. I was a bit hesitant to post the closet pic, but after my niece started counting the boxes I knew I had to.
> 
> 
> *Kamilla*, I'm sure the closets are very familiar. lol Do you just shove as many clothes as you can in there like I do so you can maximize the shoe space? The sad thing is there is a method to the madness and I know exactly where everything is. In order to make room for all the CL boxes, I actually donated a ton of old clothes that were just sitting there to the Salvation Army.
> 
> *Edrine*, I know I need a separate shoe and clothing closet. All of my poor clothes are just jam packed in there. lol When I'm actually settled, the huge walk in closet w/ tons of space for my accessories is an absolute must! My SO just laughs and shakes his head when I open the closet doors.


 
Asha, the longest bar in my closet collapsed last month from clothing overload (particularly jeans).  Fortunately, the shoes are neatly stacked on the floor, but the clothes were a mess.  I had to purge a lot too!  My bf wanted to help me put up new brackets to repair it, but I was so embarrassed at the shear volume of STUFF that I repaired it myself!  :shame:


----------



## Lynn12

Last week, I saw the brown suede d'orsay CL on sale from $950 to $475 online at NM.  I have been drooling over that shoe since it debuted, but unfortunately my size was not listed on the sale - typical.  

I called my wonderful SA at NM Charlotte (Carlynn) and gave her the sku number and asked her if she was ready to go on a scavenger hunt.  She was up for the challenge since it was Monday and slow.  Low and behold, she called me that afternoon and said that she FOUND IT!!!!  I just about wrecked my car when I heard the news....only $475.  This is a great example of what a dedicated SA can do for you!

They arrived this weekend and I had to wear them out to dinner with BF on Saturday night.  They are comfortable and sexy......what a combo!


----------



## Rocky

Lynn they look great!  They completely make that outfit.


----------



## Lynn12

efusik said:


> Lynn they look great! They completely make that outfit.


 Thanks efusik.  The dress is ivory and I have worn it before with tall brown boots, but it never looked right, so it has been shelved in the closet.  When I got the Castillanas on Saturday morning, I knew exactly what dress would be simple enough to let the CLs do the talking!!!


----------



## *Lo

LOL!!!! *ASHA STINAS* I do the SAME thing!!!! Its bc I live with my parents and they are forever giving me "the look", lol.

*Lynn* those shoes are FAB!!! and they look great on you


----------



## Kamilla850

Lynn, I love that shoe!  So pretty.  And it goes perfect with the dress and belt.  Just lovely!


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn, that dress and CL's are TDF!  Your BF will definitely


----------



## Kamilla850

My Saks points gift card finally arrived so you know what I splurged on!  A few pairs of CLs!   I originally did not care for the Lady Gres BUT that was because I never tried it in pewter.   I am a bit upset that I couldn't find them on sale since I know that the suede versions were marked down.  
Here are the pewter lady gres, fuchsia suede fontanete, and red patent joli noued.  

I am still undecided about the fuchsia fontanete since I saw a beautiful purple suede fontanete at Barneys.  I am not sure if I prefer fuchsia or purple, and the colors are too similar to have both.

 the mirrors are so dirty here!  I swear I just wiped them down yesterday.  Do cameras just pick up every speckle of dirt and dust on a mirror?!?!


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> My Saks points gift card finally arrived so you know what I splurged on! A few pairs of CLs! I originally did not care for the Lady Gres BUT that was because I never tried it in pewter. I am a bit upset that I couldn't find them on sale since I know that the suede versions were marked down.
> Here are the pewter lady gres, fuchsia suede fontanete, and red patent joli noued.
> 
> I am still undecided about the fuchsia fontanete since I saw a beautiful purple suede fontanete at Barneys. I am not sure if I prefer fuchsia or purple, and the colors are too similar to have both.


 

kamilla, the fuschia fontanete looks stunning on you!! how is the sizing for the joli??your nailpolish matches the red joli perfectly


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Edrine!  I sized up one full size for the joli BUT I could have also went 1/2 a size up, I prefer the full size since I have a high instep and that bow was digging into my skin.  
They are very pretty shoes.


----------



## fmd914

Kamila - they are all great, but I particularly LOVE the fuschia fontanete.  I haven't seen the purple so I am no hope there.

Lynn - i did not like those shoes when I saw them on NM and they were in my size.  But that OUTFIT is PERFECT and now I am so wishing that I had gotten them.  Earth tones = especially brown and cream are my absolute favorites.  Great shoe on you!!!


----------



## Cristina

Wow, Kamilla!  AWESOME purchases.  The Joli looks amazing on you.  Love them all!


----------



## Lynn12

Thank you for the compliments Lo, Kamilla, and Gemruby!  Kamilla, I LOVE all three of your new purchases!  Looking at your toes makes me want to run out and get a pedi!



fmd914 said:


> Lynn - i did not like those shoes when I saw them on NM and they were in my size. But that OUTFIT is PERFECT and now I am so wishing that I had gotten them. Earth tones = especially brown and cream are my absolute favorites. Great shoe on you!!!


 
I think that you have to be very careful what you pair with the Castillanas so you don't look "hoochie".  My SA said to keep it simple and classy so your outfit doesn't compete with the shoes.  I think that skinny jeans and a cute tee would look sharp with these shoes.


----------



## dknigh21

Kamilla - Simply beautiful. You got some great pairs. I almost planted my face into my monitor when I saw the Joli. They are simply exquisite. The color is tdf.


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> Last week, I saw the brown suede d'orsay CL on sale from $950 to $475 online at NM. I have been drooling over that shoe since it debuted, but unfortunately my size was not listed on the sale - typical.
> 
> I called my wonderful SA at NM Charlotte (Carlynn) and gave her the sku number and asked her if she was ready to go on a scavenger hunt. She was up for the challenge since it was Monday and slow. Low and behold, she called me that afternoon and said that she FOUND IT!!!! I just about wrecked my car when I heard the news....only $475. This is a great example of what a dedicated SA can do for you!
> 
> They arrived this weekend and I had to wear them out to dinner with BF on Saturday night. They are comfortable and sexy......what a combo!


Wow mama!!! Very sexy!!! You look terriffic!


----------



## cjy

Kamilla.... You are KILLING ME!


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG you girls!!!! Wow!!! 

Asha... I really want those rolandes NOW!!!! LOL


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla those shoes are FAB!!!! I love all of them!  The Jolies are sooo great what is the heel height on those 100mm?  also are the lady gres comfy?


----------



## cjy

Kamilla are the fushia's comfy?? What is the heel height? They also have them in black and I was eyeing those, but want to hear what you think. Also, where did you get these..all of them??


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!!  
*Lo - The jolis are 100mm.  I have not yet worn the lady gres, but I am sure that they will be very comfortable.  I just wish that they showed more toe cleavage.


----------



## Kamilla850

cjy said:


> Kamilla are the fushia's comfy?? What is the heel height? They also have them in black and I was eyeing those, but want to hear what you think. Also, where did you get these..all of them??



I haven't worn them yet since I just picked these up on Saturday.  They fuchsias are basically a VP with cutouts on the side.  I picked them up from Saks but I have seen this shoe at almost every other store, NM/BG has them in taupe and lilac here:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

And the CL boutiques have them in black and other colors.  I am actually waiting for the green lizard version to come in!  I can't wait for that.  

All of these came from Saks in NYC.

I tried on this shoe in black and honestly I did not like it so much.  For some reason, I prefer the black VP, I think that the fontanete looks better in bright colors.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow Kam, all are gorgeous, but those red jolis are SO eye catching!!!


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> I haven't worn them yet since I just picked these up on Saturday. They fuchsias are basically a VP with cutouts on the side. I picked them up from Saks but I have seen this shoe at almost every other store, NM/BG has them in taupe and lilac here:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
> 
> And the CL boutiques have them in black and other colors. I am actually waiting for the green lizard version to come in! I can't wait for that.
> 
> All of these came from Saks in NYC.
> 
> I tried on this shoe in black and honestly I did not like it so much. For some reason, I prefer the black VP, I think that the fontanete looks better in bright colors.


Girl you did good! They are all totally hot! They all look so great on you! I call that pose "doing the Kamilla" hehe!! I ordered the black suede VP's and I need to be patient, but seeing all these makes me want something right NOW!!!: Green lizard, say it;s not so!!! I would love that! yahoo:


----------



## stinam

*Kamilla - *Gorgeous additions, all of them!!  Congratulations!

This is too crazy - I just got the red Joli Noued this past weekend as well, and the Pewter Lady Gres are my favorite color in this style.  I agree with you that I wish the Lady Gres showed a little more cleavage.  

The Fontanete also looks terrific on you.  I highly recommend keeping these if you don't already have a fuchsia pair of CLs.  Of course, you should definitely get the Fontanete in green lizard when it comes out.  I am holding out on using my Saks point card to get this style in python (similar to your gorgeous privatita, but with fuchsia accents).  If I didn't already have a few pairs of all magenta/fuchsia CLs, then I would opt to get the Fontanete in the same fuchsia that you have.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you for the sweet comments!  
Stinam - aren't they great shoes!  I love that it is a true fire engine red.  I can't wait to wear them once the weather gets warmer.  

I already have the fuchsia rolando which I absolutely love, and when I wear them, I always get stopped in the street.  So I love this color and the fontanete will be a nice spring/summer shoe in fuchsia.  This is the other color that I am considering, purple which is available at Barneys but I am not sure that I need another shoe in a similar color scheme.  Here is a photo that I snapped at Barneys, this photo didn't capture the color well but you can get an idea.  

Please tell me more about the python fontanete, is it going to be at Saks?  I saw that CL boutiques will be receiving it in lizard, but I don't recall python.  I am starting to hyperventilate.


----------



## Lynn12

NM will be carrying the python fontanete in the pastel colors.  The Charlotte NM will be getting it in the blue/tan and I think that other stores will have it in the pink/tan.  These are examples of the colors from other styles.  It will be hard to resist scooping that shoe up and I KNOW it won't last until sale season!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

WOW that color combo in the fontanete is going to be amazing!  
I agree that this shoe in python is basically going to sell out immediately.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I saw it at NM in the book in the pink/tan combo and it is TDF!

Kamilla, as always, gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - LOVE the new addition!!!
Kamilla - WOW!  The fontanete looks AMAZING on!!!  hmm...thats another one on my never-ending list!


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850 said:


> My Saks points gift card finally arrived so you know what I splurged on! A few pairs of CLs! I originally did not care for the Lady Gres BUT that was because I never tried it in pewter. I am a bit upset that I couldn't find them on sale since I know that the suede versions were marked down.
> Here are the pewter lady gres, fuchsia suede fontanete, and red patent joli noued.
> 
> I am still undecided about the fuchsia fontanete since I saw a beautiful purple suede fontanete at Barneys. I am not sure if I prefer fuchsia or purple, and the colors are too similar to have both.
> 
> the mirrors are so dirty here! I swear I just wiped them down yesterday. Do cameras just pick up every speckle of dirt and dust on a mirror?!?!


 
Great additions!!! You always make me drool over your beautiful shoes!!!!


----------



## danicky

Lynn, love the new shoes!! You look great!!!!


----------



## fashionispoison

*Lynn12* your entire outfit is perfect!
*kamilla *i love the fuscia ones!


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!
> Stinam - aren't they great shoes! I love that it is a true fire engine red. I can't wait to wear them once the weather gets warmer.
> 
> I already have the fuchsia rolando which I absolutely love, and when I wear them, I always get stopped in the street. So I love this color and the fontanete will be a nice spring/summer shoe in fuchsia. This is the other color that I am considering, purple which is available at Barneys but I am not sure that I need another shoe in a similar color scheme. Here is a photo that I snapped at Barneys, this photo didn't capture the color well but you can get an idea.
> 
> Please tell me more about the python fontanete, is it going to be at Saks? I saw that CL boutiques will be receiving it in lizard, but I don't recall python. I am starting to hyperventilate.


Loving this too!!!


----------



## dls80ucla

Edrine said:


> kamilla, the fuschia fontanete looks stunning on you!! how is the sizing for the joli??your nailpolish matches the red joli perfectly



i sized down the for Joli.  Almost all my CLs are 38.5, but Joli are 38. And i have a wide foot.  Apparently these stretch out quite a bit.


----------



## BellaShoes

ewhitake said:


> BellaShoes - I have to ask- where did you get red Zipsoles. I've only seen black and biege!


Hello! Thank you for all of the CL for my new zipsoles!! To reply to an earlier post...it is not the only appearance, they are just that perfect!! They are red vibram soles that a friend of mine in NYC had done for me. Her cobbler did an amazing job and with the new heel pad...they are brand new again

Just CL perfection... I am so thankful for my friend and her magic 'shoe doctor' cobbler


----------



## BellaShoes

Lynn12 said:


> Last week, I saw the brown suede d'orsay CL on sale from $950 to $475 online at NM. I have been drooling over that shoe since it debuted, but unfortunately my size was not listed on the sale - typical.
> 
> I called my wonderful SA at NM Charlotte (Carlynn) and gave her the sku number and asked her if she was ready to go on a scavenger hunt. She was up for the challenge since it was Monday and slow. Low and behold, she called me that afternoon and said that she FOUND IT!!!! I just about wrecked my car when I heard the news....only $475. This is a great example of what a dedicated SA can do for you!
> 
> They arrived this weekend and I had to wear them out to dinner with BF on Saturday night. They are comfortable and sexy......what a combo!


 
Lynn!!:okay:

They are fabulous! Great, great buy


----------



## catcat

Whow I missed a lot you guys chatting while I sleep over here, *Lynn* what a sexy outfit I love the castillanas on you! *kamilla* beautiful additions I can't wait to see the python fontanete, and I thought I was all set for summer.... the more I see the more I want....must resist!


----------



## Queenie

Haven't been here for a while and *Kamilla* you sure scored some great loubies!


----------



## ashakes

Lynn, those suede castillanas look amazing on you and I love the outfit you paired it with. It's funny what a pair of CLs can do for an outfit isn't it or if anything your attitude? hehe

Kamilla, now you are making me regret returning the red patent jolis. LOL  THey came and some of the color on the patent had rubbed off so I sent them right back.  They look gorgeous on you and the red polish goes so well.  The fontanele in fuchsia suede look fantastic too. I have seen the purple suede at Barneys, but not IRL so I'm not sure which I would pick.  But, you love your fuchsia rolandos so I would probably stick with these for a fun shoe this spring/summer!  And, of course I love the pewter lady gres.


----------



## ashakes

This is the python fontanele that Stinam was talking about.  It is supposed to be available at Saks b/c I saw it in the lookbook.


----------



## ashakes

^^^Just click on the attachment and it will enlarge.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Kamilla, again you have fantastic CLs! I personally love the fuchsia fontanete ! But then I love fushia/magenta/purply-pink.  Actually I just described my living room furniture and artwork.  My DH hates it.  LOL.  But it looks good on me and the color brings me joy!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ashakes, thank you for the picture of the python fontanete!! I love it! And I just got my Saks credit card, LOL...


----------



## catcat

compulsivepurse said:


> Ashakes, thank you for the picture of the python fontanete!! I love it! And I just got my Saks credit card, LOL...


 
Yes thanks* asha*, I love them but personally I fear they might be a bid "too much" for me. I am so boring, I love color but rarely wear it...always black, brown, beige, gray, white and the rare lightblue, vieux rose in summer.

Now your roccia simples as well as the black ones keep haunting my dreams...


----------



## gemruby41

catcat said:


> Yes thanks* asha*, I love them but personally I fear they might be a bid "too much" for me. I am so boring, I love color but rarely wear it...always black, brown, beige, gray, white and the rare lightblue, vieux rose in summer.
> 
> Now your roccia simples as well as the black ones keep haunting my dreams...


Catcat, I'm just like you.  I just wear the basic colors.  I get excited when I see bold colors but afraid to try them. I need to diversify my little collection.


----------



## ledaatomica

*Kamilla *thefontanetes are gorgeous. I think they look best in this color actually. good choice there! I also really love the Jolis .. they are tres Joli indeed. I am contemplating whether to get the D'orsay style or the Joli Sling.. kind of leaning towards the Sling. I wish my CL wishlist was shorter *sigh*


----------



## FanAddict

OMG I did not see the updates in this thread until just now - Kamilla you have purchased some real beauties there!! The Fontaneles are amaaazing (and I am just giggling that M. Loub called them that) - you must get the purples to compare before you decide!


----------



## stinam

FanAddict said:


> OMG I did not see the updates in this thread until just now - Kamilla you have purchased some real beauties there!! The Fontaneles are amaaazing (and I am just giggling that M. Loub called them that) - you must get the purples to compare before you decide!


 
 I just looked up the definition of *Fontanel*.   It means, "Any of the soft membranous gaps between the incompletely formed cranial bones of a fetus or an infant. Also called _soft spot_," according to http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/fontanel (emphasis in original).


----------



## poshchick

lol I knew I had heard that word somewhere! It's the wee soft part on top of a babies head! xxx


----------



## ashakes

With the medical background, I knew what it meant, but it's definitely an odd name for the shoe. LOL


----------



## po0hping

Rolandes from NAP, came today!!! 

When I saw that the VP were back up, I preordered from NM and then canceled it when I realized BG didn't charge tax and preordered it there.  Then, the morning after I placed my order, I get a call from NAP saying that they got my size back and that I had 48 hours to order it.  So I canceled my VP preorder and bought up the Rolandes.  I know mostly all the girls here love VP, but Rolandes are pretty much like Rolandos and I just can't stop obsessing over them.

I was soo angry when NAP emailed back in January that they made a rare mistake and let me place an order when there wasn't anymore in my size.  So I gave up.  Thank goodness someone returned.  The toe box is still tight (oh the pain ) I know that even patent Rolandos can be stretched *a little* can Rolandes be stretched too, even though it's a slingback style?  Its just the toebox that bothers me a bit.


----------



## FanAddict

^ I'd say the Rolandes/Rolandos are very popular styles in the forum  Congrats, they're gorgeous!

(I can't do them either due to insufferable toe box pain)


----------



## madamelizaking

My louboutins  plus my two new bags...






My wedding shoes from the side




I just got these. Do you think I should take off the tassle?




oh my round toe slingback in camel




My first pair of CL's...


----------



## gingerfarm

po0hping said:


> Rolandes from NAP, came today!!!


 
Beautiful!  I always go to the NAP website just to look at these...if I were to get a pair of patent slingbacks, these would be IT!  They are so sexy...


----------



## priiin

madamelizaking- Your wedding shoes are so gorgeous! When are you getting married? Congrats! I love the Oh My's too! I must get a pair


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm getting married in April . Aren't the oh my's so cute!!! I first got a pair of 38's then tried on 39 and exchanged them. The length wasn't different but the width around my foot was SO MUCH more comfortable.


----------



## po0hping

gingerfarm said:


> Beautiful!  I always go to the NAP website just to look at these...if I were to get a pair of patent slingbacks, these would be IT!  They are so sexy...



Looking at them now, I can't believe how much toe cleavage it has, for me at least; I see all 4.  I've seen celebs who don't have much, some who do, and some who don't have any.  I guess it depends on the kind of toes you have (I have wide feet and fatty big toe).  No matter what size I get the toe cleavage will remain the same for me, so I'm pretty sure I'm keepin them, they just need a bit of stretching.  40 was a bit small 40.5 is appropriate for my left foot and my right is barely hanging on to the slings.

Walking in them isn't so hard.  The pain on the other hand... 
What do I care as long as I look good?


----------



## priiin

madamelizaking said:


> I'm getting married in April . Aren't the oh my's so cute!!! I first got a pair of 38's then tried on 39 and exchanged them. The length wasn't different but the width around my foot was SO MUCH more comfortable.



Well congrats! You have to post some pics for us to see. I hope your day goes beautifully. I love the Oh Mys..they are so simple and classic but really gorgeous. It's a definite plus that they are comfy too.


----------



## Zophie

I just got these LaDonna Mary Janes, and I'm having the same issue I had with the Piaf.  There is such a gap at the back of my foot.  I'm still not certain if I should keep them or what.  I tried putting a gel pad in the Piafs and it didn't really help much and made it harder to keep the shoe on my foot.  So I'm kind of really wondering if I should return these.  Last I checked NM still had a pair in a smaller size.  I just don't know if I should go through all of the trouble of returning them or not.  The last picture shows the right shoe with a pad in it.  This foot is actually a little smaller than the left.  It doesn't take up the gap at the back and the pad even shows under my foot some.  Maybe I should put just the pads in the front under the ball of my foot?


----------



## jellybebe

Zophie said:


> I just got these LaDonna Mary Janes, and I'm having the same issue I had with the Piaf. There is such a gap at the back of my foot. I'm still not certain if I should keep them or what. I tried putting a gel pad in the Piafs and it didn't really help much and made it harder to keep the shoe on my foot. So I'm kind of really wondering if I should return these. Last I checked NM still had a pair in a smaller size. I just don't know if I should go through all of the trouble of returning them or not. The last picture shows the right shoe with a pad in it. This foot is actually a little smaller than the left. It doesn't take up the gap at the back and the pad even shows under my foot some. Maybe I should put just the pads in the front under the ball of my foot?


 
They look hot on you - you have nice legs! But if they are bugging you I would exchange them, although they don't look too big to me.


----------



## Zophie

po0hping said:


> Rolandes from NAP, came today!!!
> 
> When I saw that the VP were back up, I preordered from NM and then canceled it when I realized BG didn't charge tax and preordered it there. Then, the morning after I placed my order, I get a call from NAP saying that they got my size back and that I had 48 hours to order it. So I canceled my VP preorder and bought up the Rolandes. I know mostly all the girls here love VP, but Rolandes are pretty much like Rolandos and I just can't stop obsessing over them.
> 
> I was soo angry when NAP emailed back in January that they made a rare mistake and let me place an order when there wasn't anymore in my size. So I gave up. Thank goodness someone returned. The toe box is still tight (oh the pain ) I know that even patent Rolandos can be stretched *a little* can Rolandes be stretched too, even though it's a slingback style? Its just the toebox that bothers me a bit.


 

Beautiful.  I love the Rolandes!  I wish NAP carried my size.  It seems the smallest they go is 36.


----------



## Zophie

jellybebe said:


> They look hot on you - you have nice legs! But if they are bugging you I would exchange them, although they don't look too big to me.


 

I'm just worried they look too big.  They feel okay and the strap keeps them from slipping around.  I just don't want to look goofy walking around in shoes that are too big.


----------



## jellybebe

Lynn12 said:


> Last week, I saw the brown suede d'orsay CL on sale from $950 to $475 online at NM. I have been drooling over that shoe since it debuted, but unfortunately my size was not listed on the sale - typical.
> 
> I called my wonderful SA at NM Charlotte (Carlynn) and gave her the sku number and asked her if she was ready to go on a scavenger hunt. She was up for the challenge since it was Monday and slow. Low and behold, she called me that afternoon and said that she FOUND IT!!!! I just about wrecked my car when I heard the news....only $475. This is a great example of what a dedicated SA can do for you!
> 
> They arrived this weekend and I had to wear them out to dinner with BF on Saturday night. They are comfortable and sexy......what a combo!


 

Wow Lynn you look so chic!


----------



## priiin

Zophie, I love Piafs! The Mary Jane Piafs are even hotter.


----------



## Stinas

po0hping said:


> Rolandes from NAP, came today!!!


I LOVEEEEEEEEE the Rolande!!!  I totally regret not grabbing a pair I had found on sale a while back.  Every time I see them it hurts me lol
Enjoy them!


madamelizaking said:


> My louboutins  plus my two new bags...


LOVEEE all the shoes(of course)...the bags are both great!  Love the Gucci!
As for your wedding shoe...PPEEERRRRFFEEECCTT!!  Congrats!....wear them well!!!



Zophie said:


> I'm just worried they look too big. They feel okay and the strap keeps them from slipping around. I just don't want to look goofy walking around in shoes that are too big.


I think they look fine on...I have a couple CL's that have a tiny gap in the back, but the next half size down were too small.  If you feel uncomfy, return them.  You will never feel right in them if you dont feel right in them at home walking around.


----------



## danicky

po0hping said:


> Rolandes from NAP, came today!!!
> 
> When I saw that the VP were back up, I preordered from NM and then canceled it when I realized BG didn't charge tax and preordered it there. Then, the morning after I placed my order, I get a call from NAP saying that they got my size back and that I had 48 hours to order it. So I canceled my VP preorder and bought up the Rolandes. I know mostly all the girls here love VP, but Rolandes are pretty much like Rolandos and I just can't stop obsessing over them.
> 
> I was soo angry when NAP emailed back in January that they made a rare mistake and let me place an order when there wasn't anymore in my size. So I gave up. Thank goodness someone returned. The toe box is still tight (oh the pain ) I know that even patent Rolandos can be stretched *a little* can Rolandes be stretched too, even though it's a slingback style? Its just the toebox that bothers me a bit.


 
Thoese are hot! Good luck stretching them.


----------



## danicky

*madamelizaking  you got some hot shoes there!Lucky you!! Love them.*

Zophie I love the Mary Janes on you. They are really elegant and classy. I think you should keep them, and bring them to a cobbler, maybe he can add an extra insole. That would make them fit better.:okay:


----------



## babypie

*Zophie* - The MaryJanes look beautiful on you! Very sexy shoe!  They honestly dont look that bad with the gap to me.


----------



## Rocky

Zophie said:


> So I'm kind of really wondering if I should return these.  Last I checked NM still had a pair in a smaller size.  I just don't know if I should go through all of the trouble of returning them or not.



I think they look fine.  Keep them if your feet swell during the day (or night).  It will give you that extra room you need.  Believe me.


----------



## Zophie

well, if nobody seems to think the Mary Janes look silly being slightly big, I'll keep them.  And I doubt people are going to be staring at my feet and looking at the gap anyway.  I have worn the Piafs a couple times now with the gap in the back and with pants you don't even see it.


----------



## Zophie

I think I've filled my brown quota now.  I went from wanting a pair of brown CLs to now getting two in a couple of days.  These brown VPs came today.  I sort of last minute decided to buy them at Saks and am so glad I did because I love VPs and I wear a lot of brown, so it's perfect!


----------



## canismajor

Pretty shade of brown!



Zophie said:


> I think I've filled my brown quota now.  I went from wanting a pair of brown CLs to now getting two in a couple of days.  These brown VPs came today.  I sort of last minute decided to buy them at Saks and am so glad I did because I love VPs and I wear a lot of brown, so it's perfect!


----------



## blackbird

Lynn12 said:


> Last week, I saw the brown suede d'orsay CL on sale from $950 to $475 online at NM.  I have been drooling over that shoe since it debuted, but unfortunately my size was not listed on the sale - typical.
> 
> I called my wonderful SA at NM Charlotte (Carlynn) and gave her the sku number and asked her if she was ready to go on a scavenger hunt.  She was up for the challenge since it was Monday and slow.  Low and behold, she called me that afternoon and said that she FOUND IT!!!!  I just about wrecked my car when I heard the news....only $475.  This is a great example of what a dedicated SA can do for you!
> 
> They arrived this weekend and I had to wear them out to dinner with BF on Saturday night.  They are comfortable and sexy......what a combo!



Those look FABULOUS on you!


----------



## catcat

po0hping said:


> Looking at them now, I can't believe how much toe cleavage it has, for me at least; I see all 4. I've seen celebs who don't have much, some who do, and some who don't have any. I guess it depends on the kind of toes you have (I have wide feet and fatty big toe). No matter what size I get the toe cleavage will remain the same for me, so I'm pretty sure I'm keepin them, they just need a bit of stretching. 40 was a bit small 40.5 is appropriate for my left foot and my right is barely hanging on to the slings.
> 
> Walking in them isn't so hard. The pain on the other hand...
> What do I care as long as I look good?


 

Congrats They look very very sexy! Every time I see them or the rolando's I am so tempted but I know I can't. I can walk for hours in the ariellas talons now (which are the same shape) because I got them a whole size up so I have lots of space when my feet start swelling, when I pull them off hours later my poor feet have swollen and are all red because of the heel height and ouch they hurt.....so I can't imagine that in a shoe...

*madamelizaking* Lucky girl I love weddings, aI am an "old" married women and your shoes are all gorgeous!

*Zophie *The brown VP's are perfect, they look great on you. I just love VP's too! What the gap in the Mary Janes is concerned I have the same problem with my yoyo's I think you should put a gelinlay in the front so that your foot doesn't slide down, it does help.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Po0hping, what a CL adventure! I'm glad you got the Rolandes you wanted in the first place! They look incredible on you!!!

madamelizaking, I love your collection, and especially your wedding shoes!!  Congratulations on you upcoming wedding & on your gorgeous shoes!

Zophie, I always love when you get new shoes, the VPs look great!  I love CLs in the neutral colors because the red sole really pops on them!


----------



## Kamilla850

Zophie - I think that both pairs look great on you.  My concern about getting a smaller size in the La Donna would be the toe box, are your toes going to have that wrinkled effect if you size down?  I don't think that your current pair look big on you, but I guess that they will also stretch with wear.  I guess that was really no help, but at least they look good on you!  

pooh - great rolandes!  

madame - I love your wedding shoes, so pretty!


----------



## Cristina

*Pooh*, those Rolandes look beautiful on you!  Gorgeous.  I want a pair myself 

*Zophie,* I love both the La Donna and the VP.  Great buys!


----------



## Zophie

Kamilla850 said:


> Zophie - I think that both pairs look great on you. My concern about getting a smaller size in the La Donna would be the toe box, are your toes going to have that wrinkled effect if you size down? I don't think that your current pair look big on you, but I guess that they will also stretch with wear. I guess that was really no help, but at least they look good on you!


 

Well, I wore the La Donnas to work today, and I don't think a smaller size would have been good.  They were comfortable and felt fine on my feet.  When I sit down I am able to wiggle my toes a little, which is good.  I think the smaller size might just have my toes all jammed up in there.


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> I think I've filled my brown quota now. I went from wanting a pair of brown CLs to now getting two in a couple of days. These brown VPs came today. I sort of last minute decided to buy them at Saks and am so glad I did because I love VPs and I wear a lot of brown, so it's perfect!


Oh good, pup made an appearance!


----------



## danicky

Zophie said:


> I think I've filled my brown quota now. I went from wanting a pair of brown CLs to now getting two in a couple of days. These brown VPs came today. I sort of last minute decided to buy them at Saks and am so glad I did because I love VPs and I wear a lot of brown, so it's perfect!


 
They are gorgeous. I love them in brown. Congrats!!


----------



## Rocky

Zophie said:


> Well, I wore the La Donnas to work today, and I don't think a smaller size would have been good.  They were comfortable and felt fine on my feet.  When I sit down I am able to wiggle my toes a little, which is good.  I think the smaller size might just have my toes all jammed up in there.




See, I told you they would be perfect!


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> Well, I wore the La Donnas to work today, and I don't think a smaller size would have been good. They were comfortable and felt fine on my feet. When I sit down I am able to wiggle my toes a little, which is good. I think the smaller size might just have my toes all jammed up in there.


I knew they would work out!
Sometimes we just want things to be too perfect.  Its better to have a little gap sometimes.  Glad they worked out for you!  They really do look great!


----------



## Noegirl05

Aww man I wonder if I will be able to find the rolandes? I LOVE them! Anyone know?


----------



## Zophie

Noegirl05 said:


> Aww man I wonder if I will be able to find the rolandes? I LOVE them! Anyone know?


 

I've seen them on NAP but I can't remember how recently.


----------



## canismajor

Materna - Copper Metallic Patent


----------



## jroos

This is my collection it's not very big but I love them all


----------



## jroos

One more


----------



## gemruby41

Xnplo, I like those and they look comfortable.

Jroos, nice way to start!


----------



## sandyyy

the leopard ones are soo hot!!!


----------



## danicky

xnplo  love the color. I bet they're comfy! Wear them well!


----------



## danicky

jroos said:


> This is my collection it's not very big but I love them all


 
Nice collection, love the leopard's.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

xnplo said:


> Materna - Copper Metallic Patent


----------



## Stinas

Xnplo - Cute color!!!
Jroos - Great start!  Love the leopard!


----------



## Zophie

jroos said:


> This is my collection it's not very big but I love them all


 
Nice choices.  I love those studded boots but I don't know how often I'd get to wear them.


----------



## catcat

*Xnplo* I am usually not really into wedges but these look very pretty and  comfortable I just love the color.

*Jroos* lovely collection, those leopards are hot!


----------



## FanAddict

Thought it was time that I took some family pics!

*Group shot:*





My first pair and my sentimental favorites  - *Margarita* in Aqua from NAP









*Miss Marple* from Saks









*Decoltissimo 85*, grey from NAP









to be continued...


----------



## FanAddict

And here are the shoes I've bought so far in '08!

*New Simple Corta* in black patent from Saks









*Simple 100* in brown (almost bordeaux) from Saks - signed by M. Louboutin









*Very Privé *in black with red tip, also from Saks and also signed









*Very Privé *in nude crêpe with black lace overlay, from NM









Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nice nice nice FanAddict


----------



## jroos

love your collection fanaddict


----------



## canismajor

SWEEEEEET... Thank you for sharing, FanAddict!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Nice collection FanAddict!


----------



## FanAddict

Thanks, ladies! I just realized that I go in waves - the fun ones at the beginning, the "standby classics" in the middle, and my new fun ones at the end  I'm in the mood for summer shoes now for sure!


----------



## shopalot

xnplo said:


> Materna - Copper Metallic Patent



I love the color of the wedges! They look so comfy!



jroos said:


> This is my collection it's not very big but I love them all



Beautiful collection!  I love the leopards!


----------



## shopalot

*Fanaddict* - I love your collection!  Great 2008 additions and it's only February!


----------



## ledaatomica

*FanAddict* I love love love the margaritas! I have been trying to find the perfect summer CL sandal and really the only ones to come to mind are from much older seasons .. he sure did some stunner sandals then and I am still awaiting something that will top some of those older styles. Love the color too! 

beautiful collection thanks for sharing


----------



## shopalot

Here are my new additions!

Pony Hair Rolandos and Som1 in Grey


----------



## jobaker

shopalot, I luv your new additions esp. the pony Rolandos.  Just lovely.


----------



## Edrine

shopalot said:


> Here are my new additions!
> 
> Pony Hair Rolandos and Som1 in Grey


 

tdf!congrats on the lovely purchases!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks jobaker and edrine I do love them!


----------



## danicky

shopalot said:


> Here are my new additions!
> 
> Pony Hair Rolandos and Som1 in Grey


 
Love, love, love your new additions. Congrats!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Fanaddict, what a great group shot!! Thanks for sharing!

shopalot, your new shoes are fantastic!


----------



## Stinas

*FanAddict*  - Great Collection!
Shopalot - The Rolandos are TDF, I really like the Som1 in grey!!!  Pretty!  That shoe looks much better on than in stock photos.


----------



## FanAddict

Thank you ladies!

*shopalot* your new shoes are soooo pretty - I love the grey SOM1 

*leda* I know what you mean! They used to be so delicate - well I know with wedges and espadrilles in style for the last few seasons, it's hard to come with something strappy and delicate. I hope there are some good summer shoes to come!


----------



## blackbird

congrats xnplo and jroos! They all look great!


----------



## blackbird

FanAddict...I LOVE those nude lace and your entire collection is awesome! What do you think of the Miss Marples? I thought maybe the platform would be a bit too much for me (although I have the Wallis).

Shopalot..arg! You hav ethe tiger print! I love them!!


----------



## dknigh21

FanAddict - Great collection. I want to come live in your closet with your shoes. lol

Shopalot - I love the Rolandos. So hot.


----------



## danicky

FanAddict  wow!!! You have been busy bee. Lol, great additions. Love them all.


----------



## cjy

Nice Fan Addict!!!


----------



## FanAddict

Thank you again, ladies! I'm a complete amateur compared to some of our big time collectors but I seem to have caught the fever this year. I think it's because Chanel is pricing itself out of my league 

*blackbird*, I have completely trashed my Miss Marples (I hid the worst bits in the pics ) because I loved them so much. They're going to need an overhaul! But the platform is great and the shoes are pretty comfy.


----------



## Kamilla850

Fanaddict - fabulous collection!  the margarita is so pretty in that color!


----------



## sunny2

Two of my fave CLs







Black patent VPs





Beige Mad Marys


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Lovely shoes! I love the patent VPs!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks everyone for the kind words.
*Stinas* -  The Som's ARE so much better in person, and I'm glad that I got them in grey, black is easy to do.


----------



## shopalot

*Sunny2* -  Beautiful shoes, I love your Mad Marys!


----------



## Stinas

shopalot said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> *Stinas* -  The Som's ARE so much better in person, and I'm glad that I got them in grey, black is easy to do.



I still have not worn mine. But im glad I got mine too.
They are an odd looking shoe until you put them on.  Now that I see yours I like them better than mine! Post outfit pics!


----------



## Stinas

Sunny2 - Love your fav's.  Show us them all!  Its like a tease seeing the others half way


----------



## danicky

sunny2  wow, you have some hot CL's there. Show them to us. Your fave's are awesome.


----------



## LoubouLush

I was sorting out some of my shoes the other night and took a picture of some of my favourites though it was only with my iphone so they aren't that clear but my CL's are the 2 on the bottom right


----------



## mychillywilly

*Ashake*,  what an amazing collection. I wish I can buy CLs like you. I really need to show hubby this pic so he knows how little CLs I have. I hope he will not challenge me that this is the store back room.


----------



## catcat

danicky said:


> sunny2 wow, you have some hot CL's there. Show them to us. Your fave's are awesome.


 
Yes show them all !

*fanaddict*: great collection I just love your lace VP's

*LoubouLush: The *Activas are so beautiful on the foot are the other ones the glitter N° P's?

Great pic thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Edrine mine just arrived this week and have the same problem.  The sides that are glued to the red heel part is coming apart.   On my Para La Cruz fringe peep toe the fringe part is also kind of loosely glued on to the top of the shoe.  I could easily pull it off if I wanted.   I would expect better construction on a Louboutin shoe but I plan to keep them...they are hot.   



Edrine said:


> ok, so i finally got my black/red architeks...BUT they are slightly defective(pls see pics below)..the SA i'm talikng to said that they do not offer descounts on defective merchendise..i don't want to return it because it's to hard to wait for  a size 42 to be available online..idk what to do for now..


----------



## panrixx

BlkLadyLaw,

If you are keeping them a cobbler should be able to glue them back properly.  If I was you I'd send a photo to the shop you bought them from and demand a partial refund, even if it's only to cover the cobbler charge.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sunny2, pls show your entire collection...it looks yummy


----------



## ashakes

Fanaddict, gorgeous collection. My faves are the black lace VPs!

sunny2, quit teasing and show us more! LOL  Great collection!

mychillywilly, it kind of does look like a mini stock room.  If you show those photos to your husband, he may think I'm insane!  I added 3 more boxes alone on Tuesday. LOL


----------



## compulsivepurse

Sunny & louboulush, I love your shoes! You have great shoe collections! Sunny, we need to see more!

BlkLadyLaw & edrine, I've been known to glue my own leather back to the shoe using apoxy (not super-glue, but has a glue side and another gel side and you mix them together and then apply with a q-tip).  I've done it to a pair of Guiseppe Zanottis and a pair of Manonlos.  BUT these were both older shoes I had worn a lot.  I haven't done it with brand new shoes.  I think a cobbler could do it, but I would probably send them back.


----------



## shopalot

Stinas said:


> I still have not worn mine. But im glad I got mine too.
> They are an odd looking shoe until you put them on. Now that I see yours I like them better than mine! Post outfit pics!


 
I know exactly what you mean!  Looking at stock pics, I passed on this shoe several times, but looking at your pics made me WANT them!


----------



## shopalot

ashakes said:


> Fanaddict, gorgeous collection. My faves are the black lace VPs!
> 
> sunny2, quit teasing and show us more! LOL Great collection!
> 
> mychillywilly, it kind of does look like a mini stock room. If you show those photos to your husband, he may think I'm insane! *I added 3 more boxes alone on Tuesday*. LOL


 
Pic's Please!!!


----------



## LoubouLush

catcat said:


> Yes show them all !
> 
> *fanaddict*: great collection I just love your lace VP's
> 
> *LoubouLush: The *Activas are so beautiful on the foot are the other ones the glitter N° P's?
> 
> Great pic thanks for sharing!


 

Thanks for your lovely comments, I'm loving drooling over everyone's collections - I'm so jealous!!

Yes they are the glitter no prives I bought both those CLs in NYC on honeymoon and love the glitter ones - soo comfortable!!  I haven't worn the activas out yet but will soon hopefully.  

I also have a pair of decollletes but think I'll be getting rid of them when the ebay strike stops as they are just too tight ush: and could use the money towards something more comfortable.


----------



## danicky

LoubouLush  very nice collection. Love the glitter VP's. Lucky you!!


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Edrine mine just arrived this week and have the same problem. The sides that are glued to the red heel part is coming apart. On my Para La Cruz fringe peep toe the fringe part is also kind of loosely glued on to the top of the shoe. I could easily pull it off if I wanted. I would expect better construction on a Louboutin shoe but I plan to keep them...they are hot.


 
i decided to keep mine too i was kinda bummed with it for a while but i can't bear the thought of returning it..can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Edrine said:


> i decided to keep mine too i was kinda bummed with it for a while but i can't bear the thought of returning it..can't wait to see your modeling pics!



I know how it is..especially with a hot size 42 shoe that is so hard to come by!  Thanks for the tip ladies!  I just negotiated a 15% discount!  They offered 10%.


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I know how it is..especially with a hot size 42 shoe that is so hard to come by! Thanks for the tip ladies! I just negotiated a 15% discount! They offered 10%.


 
lucky you!the girl i was talking to told me to just return it!


----------



## panrixx

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I know how it is..especially with a hot size 42 shoe that is so hard to come by! Thanks for the tip *ladies*! I just negotiated a 15% discount! They offered 10%.


That's good news. 15% should more than cover the cost of getting them fixed professionally.

Just in case you did'nt realise, I'm actually a fella . Came on here to get some information about CLs I was buying for my wife and have stayed an active member ever since.

Please let us know how you get on with your repair work.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

panrixx said:


> Just in case you did'nt realise, I'm actually a fella . .



oops!  thanks ladies and gents


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My new-to-me pair just came in the mail today! Thanks to *poshchick* for helping me with sizing- your advice was perfect and they fit really well! I need a heel insert for the left shoe, because my left foot is a tiny bit smaller than the right, but once I get one they'll fit perfectly!  For some reason I can't for the life of me take a good picture from the other side- which has most of the fun print! I need to work on my picture taking skills!


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ My Purse, these are fabulous!!!

My left foot is 1/2 size smaller than the right so I know just what you're talking about.


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> My new-to-me pair just came in the mail today! Thanks to *poshchick* for helping me with sizing- your advice was perfect and they fit really well! I need a heel insert for the left shoe, because my left foot is a tiny bit smaller than the right, but once I get one they'll fit perfectly!  For some reason I can't for the life of me take a good picture from the other side- which has most of the fun print! I need to work on my picture taking skills!


I love these!!!
It takes time to learn how to take your own model pics lol  It sounds stupid, but its true.  Its hard to take that perfect pic.  I have a gift box from Sephora that a friend got me for Christmas that I put my camera on and take pics.  Behind the camera is the mirror, so I can see what im taking.  I sound like a dork.  
Anyways... love the new addition!


----------



## Stinas

My new brown Simples!!!
Yay!!!  Im not a Simple virgin anymore!!!














this one came out blurry


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Stinas- love the Simples! What a nice addition to your collection!

I didn't realize until today that out of all the times I've posted, I've never posted my own picture on here! Then I started taking pictures and realized why- it's too hard! haha! Maybe I'll try the box idea next.


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Stinas- love the Simples! What a nice addition to your collection!
> 
> I didn't realize until today that out of all the times I've posted, I've never posted my own picture on here! Then I started taking pictures and realized why- it's too hard! haha! Maybe I'll try the box idea next.


Thank you!  
The box helps! haha....try it out!


----------



## letsgoshopping

*MPA*- glad to see you finally found those shoes! The print is lovely! You have great legs too, btw! 

*Stinas*- welcome to the Simples club! The brown is such a great color and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## blackbird

mychillywilly said:


> *Ashake*,  what an amazing collection. I wish I can buy CLs like you. I really need to show hubby this pic so he knows how little CLs I have. I hope he will not challenge me that this is the store back room.



So far I count 38 boxes!


----------



## FanAddict

^ Yay we're shoe twins!!!!  they look GORGEOUS on you

and MPA - I LOVE your new shoes. Stunning.


----------



## Stinas

letsgoshopping said:


> *MPA*- glad to see you finally found those shoes! The print is lovely! You have great legs too, btw!
> 
> *Stinas*- welcome to the Simples club! The brown is such a great color and they look fabulous on you!


 


FanAddict said:


> ^ Yay we're shoe twins!!!!  they look GORGEOUS on you
> 
> and MPA - I LOVE your new shoes. Stunning.


YAY  Thank you!!!  I have a green pair on the way too!  They should have been here today  but UPS is scared of the snow I guess and re-routed my package
Should be here by monday so ill post pics


----------



## danicky

My Purse Addiction love your new additions. Thay look great on your feet.

Stinas  lol, I was waiting for you to post pictures of your simples. They are gorgeous. Wear them well.


----------



## gingerfarm

My Purse Addiction said:


> My new-to-me pair just came in the mail today! Thanks to *poshchick* for helping me with sizing- your advice was perfect and they fit really well! I need a heel insert for the left shoe, because my left foot is a tiny bit smaller than the right, but once I get one they'll fit perfectly!  For some reason I can't for the life of me take a good picture from the other side- which has most of the fun print! I need to work on my picture taking skills!



These are nice!!!


----------



## canismajor

Wow, they look so much better worn... Thanks for modeling!  
_(Nice pedicure, btw... )_



My Purse Addiction said:


> My new-to-me pair just came in the mail today! Thanks to *poshchick* for helping me with sizing- your advice was perfect and they fit really well! I need a heel insert for the left shoe, because my left foot is a tiny bit smaller than the right, but once I get one they'll fit perfectly!  For some reason I can't for the life of me take a good picture from the other side- which has most of the fun print! I need to work on my picture taking skills!


----------



## ledaatomica

leopard lova pigalle 120 mm 
an oldie but those are the ones on my wish list for the moment and slowly working through that list.. . I cannot even begin to describe the excitement I felt when opening my UPS package! 


Va-va-voom!!!!


----------



## canismajor

They are beauuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

ledaatomica- Ooo la la! Very sexy! I LOVE that clutch!!!


----------



## danicky

ledaatomica  wow, thoese are gorgeous!! Wear them well.


----------



## natassha68

ledaatomica said:


> leopard lova pigalle 120 mm
> an oldie but those are the ones on my wish list for the moment and slowly working through that list.. . I cannot even begin to describe the excitement I felt when opening my UPS package!
> 
> 
> Va-va-voom!!!!




 They look fantastic on you


----------



## natassha68

My Purse Addiction said:


> My new-to-me pair just came in the mail today! Thanks to *poshchick* for helping me with sizing- your advice was perfect and they fit really well! I need a heel insert for the left shoe, because my left foot is a tiny bit smaller than the right, but once I get one they'll fit perfectly!  For some reason I can't for the life of me take a good picture from the other side- which has most of the fun print! I need to work on my picture taking skills!



Those are sooo much nicer on the off, I  them !!.. wear them in great health !!


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you *xnplo*, *natasha*, *danicky*, *my purse addiction *!!!
I know its not so exciting when its a style thats been posted here so many times but it sure feels like a treasure to me when its been something I have been hunting for such a long time. 

*my purse addiction*  that clutch is an anya hindmarch. I purchased it a few months back when I bought my leopard pigalles. I am afraid I am one of those the purse should match the shoes kind of gal ..


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks for your compliments everyone! I'm so excited to wear them out!

*ledaatomica*- thanks for the info! Her clutches are TDF! I'd only known her from I'm Not A Plastic Bag, but never looked up her other stuff! I'm still drooling over your leopard one, and I already have my eye on a few others!


----------



## Zophie

ooooh, those are some foxy looking shoes!  I love them!  Are they hard to walk in?



ledaatomica said:


> leopard lova pigalle 120 mm
> an oldie but those are the ones on my wish list for the moment and slowly working
> 
> through that list.. . I cannot even begin to describe the excitement I felt when opening my UPS package!
> 
> 
> Va-va-voom!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Zophie said:


> ooooh, those are some foxy looking shoes! I love them! Are they hard to walk in?


 
this is my fifth pair of Pigalles so I am pretty used to walking in these, so no they are not hard to walk in for me. However when I got my first pair it took a little getting used to. I can dance fine with  them on  but wouldnt run a marathon


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> thank you *xnplo*, *natasha*, *danicky*, *my purse addiction *!!!
> I know its not so exciting when its a style thats been posted here so many times but it sure feels like a treasure to me when its been something I have been hunting for such a long time.
> 
> *my purse addiction* that clutch is an anya hindmarch. I purchased it a few months back when I bought my leopard pigalles. I am afraid I am one of those the purse should match the shoes kind of gal ..


I love them and the accessorries are dead on!! I have got to look up this purse designer!!


----------



## gemruby41

ledaatomica said:


> leopard lova pigalle 120 mm
> an oldie but those are the ones on my wish list for the moment and slowly working through that list.. . I cannot even begin to describe the excitement I felt when opening my UPS package!
> 
> 
> Va-va-voom!!!!


OMG, like Tyra Banks would say "FIERCE".  They look fantastic on your feet


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Stinas lol, I was waiting for you to post pictures of your simples. They are gorgeous. Wear them well.


lol One more on the way hehe...thank you!!!


ledaatomica said:


> I am afraid I am one of those the purse should match the shoes kind of gal ..


Me too!!!
Im glad you got them!!!  These and the tuxedo(?) Pigalle are also on my list!
Wear them well!!  Make sure to take an outfit pic when you do wear them!!


----------



## ledaatomica

gemruby41 said:


> OMG, like Tyra Banks would say "FIERCE". They look fantastic on your feet


 
thanks *gemruby *for the compliment!



Stinas said:


> Me too!!!
> Im glad you got them!!! These and the tuxedo(?) Pigalle are also on my list!
> Wear them well!! Make sure to take an outfit pic when you do wear them!!


 
thanks *Stinas*. If I am guessing correctly the tuxedo you are refering to are also called lova pigalles. I have them too but I guess you might already know that ...I love that style! You should definately get yourself some pigalles to add to your already wonderful collection


----------



## need not want

sunny2 said:


> Two of my fave CLs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Mad Marys


 
Hi Sunny, question about the natural color Yo-Yo Peep Platform's in the Beige Mad Mary photo...  how do they fit?  comfy?  TIA!


----------



## Stinas

need not want said:


> Hi Sunny, question about the natural color Yo-Yo Peep Platform's in the Beige Mad Mary photo...  how do they fit?  comfy?  TIA!



The ones in the back left hand corner are nude VP's or NP's.  
They are comfy.  TTS for the VP and half size up for the NP's.


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> *Stinas*. If I am guessing correctly the tuxedo you are refering to are also called lova pigalles. I have them too but I guess you might already know that ...I love that style! You should definately get yourself some pigalles to add to your already wonderful collection


I really do need to add a pair to my collection.  The only Pigalle I have is the Finzi, but its not as high as I would like.  I want the both of the ones you have and that purple/plum color.  
Im telling you, every time I open this thread I add another CL to my "wish list". haha  I do need to put myself on a real ban, but I dont know how. hehe


----------



## Zophie

ledaatomica said:


> this is my fifth pair of Pigalles so I am pretty used to walking in these, so no they are not hard to walk in for me. However when I got my first pair it took a little getting used to. I can dance fine with them on but wouldnt run a marathon


 

I recall some clothing from Wheels and Dollbaby that would go perfect with those shoes, but it was at least a year ago I think.  Now their stuff is all different.


----------



## ledaatomica

Zophie said:


> I recall some clothing from Wheels and Dollbaby that would go perfect with those shoes, but it was at least a year ago I think. Now their stuff is all different.


 
funny you mention them. I just got two dresses from their "weekend at the waldorf" collection this month


----------



## catcat

*My Purse Addiction*

What a great shoe they are lovely congrats!

*Stinas *Your simples look beautiful can't wait to get my first pair too. 


*ledaatomica* They look amazing so sexy, great addition!


ledaatomica said:


> leopard lova pigalle 120 mm
> an oldie but those are the ones on my wish list for the moment and slowly working through that list.. . I cannot even begin to describe the excitement I felt when opening my UPS package!
> 
> 
> Va-va-voom!!!!


----------



## sara999

you guys have the best shoes.


----------



## toiletduck

I finally got around to taking a 'family portrait' of my CL's 

From L-R: Gray patent flats (that hurt like HELL and have only been worn once), Black kidskin Horatio pumps 70mm, Swarovski crystal satin orange evening shoes 85 mm, (NEW!!) Red Simple Pumps in 85 mm, Black suede Very Prives with silver tip.


----------



## toiletduck

Wow, Catcat, those are really HOT!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Toiletduck, what a lovely collection! I LOVE the red patent Simples  

I just bought the black Horatio pumps, but they might have to go back because they're really narrow and they scrunch my toes.


----------



## shopalot

ledaatomica said:


> leopard lova pigalle 120 mm
> an oldie but those are the ones on my wish list for the moment and slowly working through that list.. . I cannot even begin to describe the excitement I felt when opening my UPS package!
> 
> 
> Va-va-voom!!!!


 
Beautiful shoes, and the accessories are dead on!
I love your clutch!


----------



## shopalot

*Toiletduck* - Excellent collection.  I love the look of the red simples and I'm really not a red kinda girl!


----------



## cfellis522

Here are my latest haul. And I have VPs on the way!!!  I will have to wait for my husband to disappear for the day and I will get out all of my CLs and have a love fest with them! Yeah, I started out with one pair of Bourge boots and now I have 5 pairs of his boots, 2 booties, and 6 pairs of heels. And I just started in January! You all enable way to much! Thank whoever that my husband doesnt watch the checkbook! 

Caroline

My Gifts!!!





My Black 130mm Declics!!!





My Black Minibouts!!!





My Taupe Minibouts!!!





Hail the UPS guy had to fight through...  Texas Sized!!!





My Cuties playing while I play with my shoes!!!





Caroline


----------



## gemruby41

WOW, what a haul this is!!! I'm jealous  
What a cute picture with your kids and the dog.  
BTW is the heel height of the Minibouts the same as the Declics?


----------



## natassha68

Gem - Minis are 5" , declic 130 5.5", the minis IMO are 1000 times easier to walk & comfort scale.


----------



## LavenderIce

Everybody has gorgeous shoes!  I cannot keep track of all the stuff people are getting!


----------



## cfellis522

Gemruby,

The Declics come in two heights, 100mm and 130mm. I got mine from NAP and they are the 130s. Barneys has the 100mms on their site. The Declics dont have a platform vs the Minibouts have a platform that makes them more comfortable and seem not so high (box states 120mm). I am used to wearing the 5"+ heel. I have had a slight "fetish" for them since first wearing heels way back when in high school (probably dating myself somewhat!)

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...9&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719

Hope this helps and thanks!!!

Caroline


----------



## natassha68

cfellis522 said:


> Gemruby,
> 
> The Declics come in two heights, 100mm and 130mm. I got mine from NAP and they are the 130s. Barneys has the 100mms on their site. The Declics dont have a platform vs the Minibouts have a platform that makes them more comfortable and seem not so high (box states 120mm). I am used to wearing the 5"+ heel. I have had a slight "fetish" for them since first wearing heels way back when in high school (probably dating myself somewhat!)
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...9&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks!!!
> 
> Caroline




 Caroline- I also purchased my declic 130 ( 5.5 ")mm actual height, on box states 120 mm from net - a - porter.... strange that mine have a hidden platform inside...... wonder if this is another addition?, any one else have the declics 120 mm actual on box without hidden platform?


----------



## natassha68

BTW Caroline,  your new taupe mini's.... I have the black, but the taupe is really growing on me !!!


----------



## cfellis522

Natassha,

You are right about the platform on the Declic.  I just wasnt thinking.  Too much CL in the blood this morning I guess!  It is indeed strange tho, that both boxes state that they are 120s, but the MBs seem shorter.  I will break out the ruler later!  Heading off for a bite to eat with the family before a soccer game!

Caroline


----------



## catcat

Great shoes, I love the minis and the declics are amazing I also thought that they had a hidden platform?!


----------



## catcat

toiletduck said:


> I finally got around to taking a 'family portrait' of my CL's
> 
> From L-R: Gray patent flats (that hurt like HELL and have only been worn once), Black kidskin Horatio pumps 70mm, Swarovski crystal satin orange evening shoes 85 mm, (NEW!!) Red Simple Pumps in 85 mm, Black suede Very Prives with silver tip.


 
You have a lovely collection, I was thinking about the flats but since everybody says they hurt badly I will pass , I am ok to suffer pain to wear heels, but really not raedty to sffer in flats!

I really love the last two, the red is great and I never saw suede VP's with silver tip!


----------



## gemruby41

natassha68 said:


> Gem - Minis are 5" , declic 130 5.5", the minis IMO are 1000 times easier to walk & comfort scale.


Thanks for the info.  The Minis are really growing on me, but I'm afraid they might be too high.  My knees are starting to creek in heels that are too high. LOL


----------



## danicky

toiletduck  gorgeous collection. Love them!!!!

cfellis522  gorgeous. I love the mini's. I keep contemplating on getting a pair.... By the way, your "cuties" are adorable.


----------



## angelie

i love this thread. all of u have such fab taste and buy such gorgeous louboutins.


----------



## babypie

Ohh I dont check in for a couple of days and find it's been raining CLs in here! Love all the new additions ladies!


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> Gemruby,
> 
> The Declics come in two heights, 100mm and 130mm. I got mine from NAP and they are the 130s. Barneys has the 100mms on their site. The Declics dont have a platform vs the Minibouts have a platform that makes them more comfortable and seem not so high (box states 120mm). I am used to wearing the 5"+ heel. I have had a slight "fetish" for them since first wearing heels way back when in high school (probably dating myself somewhat!)
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...9&query=5323&dsnrIndex=true&categoryId=276719
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks!!!
> 
> Caroline


 
Are the ones from Barneys the higher or the lower Declic?  They say 115.

How are they to walk in?  I love the way they look.


----------



## cfellis522

At the Barneys store here in Dallas, the SA told me they were the 100sJust like NAP called the ones I got 130mm, the box says 120mm.  On teh box at Barneys that the SA pulled out, they say 100mm.  I would expect them to be the same as they had the same stock numbers as the ones on the website.

I wore the Declics tonight to go see a movie on date night with the hubby and they werent bad for first night shoes.  Definitely need to be broken in, but the inner platform makes them easier to walk in.  I would bet the 100mm are fairly easy as well.  

Caroline


----------



## Stinas

natassha68 said:


> Gem - Minis are 5" , declic 130 5.5", the minis IMO are 1000 times easier to walk & comfort scale.


I am DROOLING over you Python VP's!!!  I want them sooooooooo bad!!!


cfellis522 said:


> My Gifts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline


YAY!!!
I love your new additions!
I have both Minibouts and love them!  Im contemplating getting the pink ones  They are too cute!
Wear them well!


danicky said:


> cfellis522 gorgeous. I love the mini's. I keep contemplating on getting a pair.... By the way, your "cuties" are adorable.


I TOTALLY suggest getting them!  I have both and I love them!


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> I am DROOLING over you Python VP's!!! I want them sooooooooo bad!!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> I love your new additions!
> I have both Minibouts and love them! Im contemplating getting the pink ones They are too cute!
> Wear them well!
> 
> I TOTALLY suggest getting them! I have both and I love them!


 
Thanks Stinas, I am going to get them. I just have to convince my BF that I really have to have them. LOL


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks for the info.  The Minis are really growing on me, but I'm afraid they might be too high.  My knees are starting to creek in heels that are too high. LOL




Gem - they are high, but they don't feel to bad, try them on and see how the knees work  your funny


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> I am DROOLING over you Python VP's!!!  I want them sooooooooo bad!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Stinas ... they are one of my favs too


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

leddaatomica...sexy...love the purse and is that a beret? too cute


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow lots of nice additions!
Leda, your pigalles are beautiful!  That shoe looks perfect on you, and to get your HG must be very satisfying!  
Sunny - please don't tease us with that small shot of your collection, please show us the entire collection!
Caroline - beautiful gifts!  The 130mm declics are just so sexy for a basic black shoe.  Congrats.


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas,

Thanks!  I have thought about the pink ones as well, I just dont know that I would get the wear out of them.  I'll bet you would look great in them.

Gem,

I agree with Natassha.  Give them a try!  You could always sell them again if they dont work out for you (but I bet you end up keeping them!!)

Natassha,

I am with Stinas!  I sooooo want those Python VPs.  Did you get them at a boutique?  I am so jealous of those of you who have CL boutiques near you or Saks that sell CLs.  You would think that Dallas would have more places that sell CLs!  

Caroline


----------



## letsgoshopping

Everyone's shoes are so beautiful! Wear them well!


----------



## toiletduck

My Purse Addiction said:


> Toiletduck, what a lovely collection! I LOVE the red patent Simples
> 
> I just bought the black Horatio pumps, but they might have to go back because they're really narrow and they scrunch my toes.



Thank you!  Yes, the Horatio pumps really are quite narrow but once you break them in they're soooo comfy!


----------



## toiletduck

shopalot said:


> *Toiletduck* - Excellent collection.  I love the look of the red simples and I'm really not a red kinda girl!



Thank you, Shopalot!!


----------



## toiletduck

catcat said:


> You have a lovely collection, I was thinking about the flats but since everybody says they hurt badly I will pass , I am ok to suffer pain to wear heels, but really not raedty to sffer in flats!
> 
> I really love the last two, the red is great and I never saw suede VP's with silver tip!



Thank you, catcat!  

I really don't know what to do with the flats so they just sit there in the dust-bag.


----------



## Stinas

cfellis522 said:


> Stinas,
> 
> Thanks! I have thought about the pink ones as well, I just dont know that I would get the wear out of them. I'll bet you would look great in them.
> 
> Caroline


Thanks!!!!
I dont know what I would wear them with either.

Does anyone have them??? Post pics if you do!


----------



## ledaatomica

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> leddaatomica...sexy...love the purse and is that a beret? too cute


 
Yes it is... probably wont do the clutch + beret with the same outfit but alternate. 



Kamilla850 said:


> Wow lots of nice additions!
> Leda, your pigalles are beautiful! That shoe looks perfect on you, and to get your HG must be very satisfying!


 
very satisfying indeed... unfortunately my HG list is a bit long and oh boy are they hard to find. I guess it would be same for any shoe thats from much older seasons. Maybe I will give in from this torture hunt one day and do a bulk SO .. but its so much more fun the hard way


----------



## natassha68

cfellis522 said:


> Stinas,
> 
> Thanks!  I have thought about the pink ones as well, I just dont know that I would get the wear out of them.  I'll bet you would look great in them.
> 
> Gem,
> 
> I agree with Natassha.  Give them a try!  You could always sell them again if they dont work out for you (but I bet you end up keeping them!!)
> 
> Natassha,
> 
> I am with Stinas!  I sooooo want those Python VPs.  Did you get them at a boutique?  I am so jealous of those of you who have CL boutiques near you or Saks that sell CLs.  You would think that Dallas would have more places that sell CLs!
> 
> Caroline




 Caroline- I got them at Barney's summer 2006, since then I've also purchased another pair as well,  they are one of my all times favs.


----------



## ledaatomica

natassha68 said:


> Caroline- I got them at Barney's summer 2006, since then I've also purchased another pair as well, they are one of my all times favs.


 
I was watching that auction a while back when you scored your second pair. I was going to bid but was pretty sure they would be too big on me. I am glad someone on Tpf got those!  Since that last auction they havent popped up again .. *sigh* on my list.


----------



## natassha68

Leda - So glad I did too !.......they do come up every now and then, if I see any Ill let you know .. what sz. are you ?


----------



## ledaatomica

natassha68 said:


> Leda - So glad I did too !.......they do come up every now and then, if I see any Ill let you know .. what sz. are you ?


 
thats so sweet of you!
For VPs I am a  37.5 but could probably get away with a 37.


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> thats so sweet of you!
> For VPs I am a 37.5 but could probably get away with a 37.


How was your Oscar party?? What a cool theme!


----------



## ledaatomica

cjy said:


> How was your Oscar party?? What a cool theme!


 
It was a lot of fun thanks for asking, I usually dont watch the oscars but figured I could use that as an excuse to watch a full show. The hosters of the party really did a good job and had an Oscar trivia game going throughout the night.  

but as I suspected there wasnt much Oscar watching 

Oh well all that matters is having a good time with friends


----------



## *Lo

Ok so after a few days of wearinng the nude yoyo's around the house (only on carpet of course) I think i decided to keep them so here they are nude yoyo 110's, as well as red patent yoyo 85's


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> Ok so after a few days of wearinng the nude yoyo's around the house (only on carpet of course) I think i decided to keep them so here they are nude yoyo 110's, as well as red patent yoyo 85's


Oh I love the red!!! Where did you find those babies!!!????? I am wearing my nude 100's right now for the ritual nightly breaking in of a CL!! 
I bet the 85 are pretty comfy, too!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks CJY!! I love the red too I actually found them in Virginia, lol.  I am soo sorry I dont remember who it was but one of our lovely CL member's posted them and said she got them at SAKS at Tysons Galleria, maybe its not VA.  I actually have no idea, haha.  but i called them up and they shipped me up a pair the number is 703-761-0700.  They are very comfy.  I actually have other yoyo 85's and wore them out dancing one night and was ok, so i cant tell you how much i love this shoe.

I soo need to start the fluffy sock ritual with the nudes ASAP, they make me crazy, but theyll be ok i have faith, lol

OOOOO and I found a trick, haha.  IF you have a pair of shoes you LOOOOOOVE but they hurt so bad you rarely wear them, just get new shoes that hurt worse and the others wont seem bad anymore, haha


----------



## dknigh21

*Lo - Those are both gorgeous. The nudes are so classy, and the reds are smokin' hot.


----------



## cjy

Well they are TDF!


----------



## Lynn12

*Lo said:


> I soo need to start the fluffy sock ritual with the nudes ASAP, they make me crazy, but theyll be ok i have faith, lol
> 
> OOOOO and I found a trick, haha. IF you have a pair of shoes you LOOOOOOVE but they hurt so bad you rarely wear them, just get new shoes that hurt worse and the others wont seem bad anymore, haha


 
Too funny *Lo!!!  I like the way you think.  

Beautiful shoes ladies!!!  I had to scroll back several pages to see all the beautiful new acquisitions!  I have one to post, but I need to take pics. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

BTW, Caroline, can you post modeling pics of your Minibouts?  I haven't seen that shoe on yet.


----------



## gemruby41

Lo, I'm just *drooling* over your yoyo's


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Omg those red patent yoyos are HOT! The color is TDF!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lo* the yoyo 85 are yummy...makes me want to get a sister pr to my black ones


----------



## cjy

I know every time I think about those red's my heart skips a beat!!! There is something serisously wrong with me! I use to only get this about puppies and babies!


----------



## danicky

*Lo  they are stunning. You are one lucky lady. Wear them in good health!!


----------



## priiin

Lo, I love the red yoyos!!!


----------



## Shasta

*Stinas -  what size did you end up getting in your gorgeous new simples?  I want to order a pair from Barneys, but I am having a hard time deciding what size to get.  TIA!  Very HOt on you , BTW!*


----------



## pazt

here are mine :


----------



## toiletduck

wow...absolutely stunning, Pazt!!


----------



## toiletduck

i LOVE your red Yoyo's, Lo!


----------



## Stinas

Lo & Pazt - Great new additions!  Wear them well!


----------



## danicky

pazt  they are beautiful. Congrats, and wear them well.


----------



## JRed

i've had these for a while but i haven't posted them.  

the anemone (i've attached some insolia inserts to make them more comfortable):








the declic:





i love them both but i'm slightly iffy about how i look in them since i am slightly paranoid about toe cleavage.


----------



## catcat

*Lo said:


> OOOOO and I found a trick, haha. IF you have a pair of shoes you LOOOOOOVE but they hurt so bad you rarely wear them, just get new shoes that hurt worse and the others wont seem bad anymore, haha


 


That sounds familiar !

Congrats the nude yoyo's are wonderful shoes and I just love your red ones!

Great shoes *patz* I especially like the black patent, congrats!


----------



## catcat

JRed said:


> i've had these for a while but i haven't posted them.
> 
> the anemone (i've attached some insolia inserts to make them more comfortable):
> 
> View attachment 368116
> 
> 
> View attachment 368117
> 
> 
> 
> the declic:
> 
> View attachment 368118
> 
> 
> 
> i love them both but i'm slightly iffy about how i look in them since i am slightly paranoid about toe cleavage.


 

Gorgeous shoes...how are the declics to walk in?


----------



## JRed

the declics are hard to walk in but since i put the insolia inserts in, it's made it so much more bearable.  there is less stress on my legs.  i am yet to wear them out but i think i can last around four hours with them with no issues.


----------



## dknigh21

Pazt - I love Mary Janes, and yours are TDF. Love them.


----------



## ashakes

*Lo said:


> Ok so after a few days of wearinng the nude yoyo's around the house (only on carpet of course) I think i decided to keep them so here they are nude yoyo 110's, as well as red patent yoyo 85's


 
Gorgeous additions Lo*!  I love the color of the red yoyos and you can't go wrong w/ getting some nude in your life. 



pazt said:


> here are mine :


 
Your mary janes are so cute.  Lovely collection!



JRed said:


> i've had these for a while but i haven't posted them.
> 
> the anemone (i've attached some insolia inserts to make them more comfortable):
> 
> View attachment 368116
> 
> 
> View attachment 368117
> 
> 
> 
> the declic:
> 
> View attachment 368118
> 
> 
> 
> i love them both but i'm slightly iffy about how i look in them since i am slightly paranoid about toe cleavage.


 
You have been hiding these lovelies!  I love the color on the Anemone and the declic is hot!  I sadly returned mine b/c I knew I wouldn't wear them, but I miss them a bit now after seeing yours. lol

Caroline, I love your CL family.  Please post modeling photos when you get a chance. And, your babies are just beautiful!


----------



## gemruby41

Pazt & JRed, love the shoes!!!!


----------



## chantel

Oh my, I ove the anemone most of all the louboutin shoes!  It's so pretty I could kill for a pair! I also like the declics, but nothing compares to anemones!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jred, i believe anemone are one of the sexiest pr of CLs out there


----------



## Kamilla850

Jred - wow that color in the anemone is just stunning!  I didn't care for it when I first saw it months ago in the boutiques but now I am drooling all over your photos.  So pretty, enjoy them.  Do you find them easy to wear?  I've had my black/white anemones for a few months now and I have only worn them once.  I feel that these shoes can only be worn with a very demure dress so that all the focus is on the shoes.


----------



## cfellis522

Ashakes-

Thanks so much for the comliments on my babies!  You can never hear enough on them!  I will post pics of my minis and declics as soon as I can get a quick break!

Caroline


----------



## ledaatomica

*JRed* love that color on the anemones!

*Kamilla* I agree about the dress being demure to go with those shoes. I am planning to wear mine this Sat so I should remember to take pics!


----------



## FanAddict

*pazt*, I can't see your pics (probably blocked here)

*JRed*....omg....






This is my favorite color combination for the anemone (I'm a sucker for blues/teals). Congrats on getting those - they are beyond stunning!


----------



## natassha68

JRed said:


> i've had these for a while but i haven't posted them.
> 
> the anemone (i've attached some insolia inserts to make them more comfortable):
> 
> View attachment 368116
> 
> 
> View attachment 368117
> 
> 
> 
> the declic:
> 
> View attachment 368118
> 
> 
> 
> i love them both but i'm slightly iffy about how i look in them since i am slightly paranoid about toe cleavage.



Jred - those are the nicest color of them all, wow.... what will you wear with them?


----------



## danicky

JRed  love, love, love the Anemone's. They are so elegant and sexy. Love the teal....


----------



## sara999

those anemones and red yoyos


----------



## shopalot

*Lo -* I love your yo-yo's!
*Pazt* - I love your mary janes, such great colors! 
*JRed -* What a stunning combination!


----------



## Stinas

Green Simples!!!


----------



## boslvuton

Wow these look great Stinas!!  Where'd you find them?


----------



## danicky

Stinas  wow, thoese are soooo pretty!! Green is my favorite color, so you know I'm digging thoese. LOL!! Congrats, and wear them well.:okay:


----------



## ledaatomica

*Stinas* , I love the color.. congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stinas those Simples are hot! I love the color!


----------



## cjy

Oh my!!! I love those shoes!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!


boslvuton said:


> Wow these look great Stinas!! Where'd you find them?


ebay is a wonderful thing. lol


----------



## FanAddict

very pretty color, *Stinas*!


----------



## Shasta

*Stinas-  I love these green simple's!  The look fantastic on you!  What size did you go with?  I want to order some simples, but I have no clue on sizing.  I have 38.5 in yo-yo's.  What do you think?*


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas, you are one lucky girl


----------



## natassha68

Stinas - Love the green, they are simply fabulous!!!


----------



## wantmore

Stinas - those are fantastic! Can't wait to see them in action!!!


Shasta said:


> *Stinas- I love these green simple's! The look fantastic on you! What size did you go with? I want to order some simples, but I have no clue on sizing. I have 38.5 in yo-yo's. What do you think?*


Well, I got the Yoyo's in the same size as my Simples and the Yoyos are painful, but the Simples are very comfy. So If your YoYos are comfy for you, then get the Simples in the same size.


----------



## peppers90

Paxt~ great colors for your Mary Janes; can't go wrong with those 
Jred~ Wow those anemones are like a work of art!  the are TDF!!!!!!
Stinas~ those green simples are great addition to your collection; I haven't seen that color before.....


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for the comments everyone!!!
Peppers - Im guessing they are an older color...they were a ebay steal, acutally better than a steal, $250 for a brand new pair is not bad at all.  I compared them to my other simples and everything matches up, so authenticity is not an issue.  


Shasta said:


> *Stinas- I love these green simple's! The look fantastic on you! What size did you go with? I want to order some simples, but I have no clue on sizing. I have 38.5 in yo-yo's. What do you think?*


Thanks!
My Yoyo's are a 38.5 too.  I got the simples in a 39 and they are good.  My usual CL size is a 39, but Yoyos in a 39 would slip off.  Simples in a 38.5 might of been ok, but I just wanted to play it safe.  I could always use a heel liner later if they start to slip off.


----------



## Zophie

chantel said:


> Oh my, I ove the anemone most of all the louboutin shoes!  It's so pretty I could kill for a pair! I also like the declics, but nothing compares to anemones!


 

I agree.  I love the anenomes and wish I could find myself a reason to justify buying them.


----------



## canismajor

Perfect and just in time for you-know-what "holiday" is coming up! 



Stinas said:


> Green Simples!!!


----------



## Lynn12

xnplo said:


> Perfect and just in time for you-know-what "holiday" is coming up!


 
Great point xnplo!!!  They will be her Leprechaun Louboutins.  I love those Simples!!  You got a fantastic deal.


----------



## Lynn12

*Blue Karey patent NP with gold heel and tip - on sale for $350*.  My SA at NM stumbled upon them when calling other stores search for another CL for me.  A good SA is like gold!!!  

The color is a mixture of dark blue and brown - very deep color.  Still figuring out what color outfits to wear with it yet aside from jeans, brown top, etc.  Suggestions??  Anyone else have this color CL?  What do you wear with it?  THANKS!


----------



## canismajor

Beautiiiiiiiiful deal on those Blue Karey NPs!


----------



## gingerfarm

wow, *Lynn*, awesome find!!!!  I'm so envious!  enjoy them.  =)


----------



## JRed

thanks for the lovely comments, ladies!  i haven't had the opportunity to wear the anemones but i just found out that my cousin is going to have a blue/gold theme for her wedding so i will definitely have to wear them then.  the thing is, the wedding is in november so i have aaaages to wait.  they are hard to walk in but i will grin and bear it.  

omg stinas, i love your simple pumps!!!  i love that style and want one in every colour.  love the colour green. congrats!


----------



## JRed

here's a pic of my salopettes that i haven't posted.  i wore them the other night and they are comfortable.  i was a bit hesitant when i saw them on display but loved them when i tried them on.


----------



## JRed

Lynn12 said:


> *Blue Karey patent NP with gold heel and tip - on sale for $350*.  My SA at NM stumbled upon them when calling other stores search for another CL for me.  A good SA is like gold!!!
> 
> The color is a mixture of dark blue and brown - very deep color.  Still figuring out what color outfits to wear with it yet aside from jeans, brown top, etc.  Suggestions??  Anyone else have this color CL?  What do you wear with it?  THANKS!




wow lynn, they look really great on!  you are so lucky.


----------



## catcat

Gorgeous simples *stinas*, I love the Karey *Lynn* it's a gorgous combo and whow to the price! I have them in the VP but they are a bid too tight.
*JRed* Congrats can't wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## Edrine

xnplo said:


> Perfect and just in time for you-know-what "holiday" is coming up!


 
the color is lovely!!!



Lynn12 said:


> *Blue Karey patent NP with gold heel and tip - on sale for $350*. My SA at NM stumbled upon them when calling other stores search for another CL for me. A good SA is like gold!!!
> 
> The color is a mixture of dark blue and brown - very deep color. Still figuring out what color outfits to wear with it yet aside from jeans, brown top, etc. Suggestions?? Anyone else have this color CL? What do you wear with it? THANKS!


 
Lyn, they are gorgeous!!!i think you ca wear it w/blues and gold/bronze metallic colors..



JRed said:


> here's a pic of my salopettes that i haven't posted. i wore them the other night and they are comfortable. i was a bit hesitant when i saw them on display but loved them when i tried them on.
> View attachment 368998
> 
> 
> View attachment 368999


 
JRed, i lovethe salopettes


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn, I love the NP's.  The sale is an added bonus!!
JRed, would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## sara999

yeah id love salopette modelling pictures if you can!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Stinas, I love the green simples!  Lynn, your NPs look great, and JRed, your salopettes are so classy! Congrats!


----------



## FanAddict

such beautiful new shoes for everyone


----------



## shopalot

*Stinas* your green simples are amazing, and the price was certainly right! 
*Lynn* - Love your Karey NP's and what a deal! I would love to score a deal like that on Kareys'.
*JRed*- I would love to see more modeling pics, it's nice to know that they were comfortable!


----------



## Kirie

Jred> The color combination on your anemones is fantastic! They are so incredibly pretty. I really want anemones but I don't know when I would wear them so I can't really justify spending the $$$.


----------



## canismajor

EB Suede Rolandos!


----------



## shopalot

so pretty!


----------



## danicky

Lynn12  love the NP's. They are stunning!!! I wish I could find a great deal on a pair.

JRed  they are beautiful. Wear them well.


----------



## danicky

xnplo  thoese are stunning. They look great on your feet. Gorgeous!!


----------



## hlfinn

_and I found a trick, haha. IF you have a pair of shoes you LOOOOOOVE but they hurt so bad you rarely wear them, just get new shoes that hurt worse and the others wont seem_ bad anymore, haha

lmao!  good trick!

omg stinas i love love love the green simples!!!  i have got to find a pair of them!!!

love the eb rolandos too! and every shoe!


----------



## natassha68

xnplo said:


> EB Suede Rolandos!



Color looks awesome with your skin tone!!


----------



## shopalot

Here are my lt. blue wedges


----------



## canismajor

Thanks *natassha68*... 
I was feeling like my skin started looking transparent, I'm so pale!


----------



## gemruby41

shopalot said:


> Here are my lt. blue wedges


Cute, very cute


----------



## catcat

danicky said:


> xnplo thoese are stunning. They look great on your feet. Gorgeous!!


 
ITA totally stunning
*shopalot *so pretty, and good for a future mommy's back!


----------



## canismajor

Very nice up-lifting color! 


shopalot said:


> Here are my lt. blue wedges


----------



## *Lo

Thanks ladies on all your lovely compliments!!  I really love the red yoyo's too.  

Stinas I loooove your green simples they will be great for St Patricks day parade, lol.

xnplo those rolandos are beautiful congrats


----------



## cjy

Shopalot you are really going to enjoy those!!! They are very cute on you!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks everyone, I figured they would be nice for the summer, this is not a color I would normally buy.  I will also be running after a toddler and newborn, so I did take that into consideration.


----------



## Lynn12

Great shoes!!!  Lt blue.....so are you having a little boy???  I love your cute baby bump!


----------



## blackbird

^ I thought about getting those shoes once, but didn't. Now that I seem them on someone else's feet I'm kicking myself for not grabbing them!!


----------



## shopalot

Lynn no we don't know the sex of the baby.
We decided to leave it as a surprise, we didn't know the sex of our first either.

Blackbird, I'm the same way exactly, sometimes stock photos don't do the shoes justice.
This happened with me and the SOM1


----------



## danicky

shopalot  they are really pretty. I agree, they are perfect for summer. I see the baby bump, how adorable


----------



## ashakes

Lynn12 said:


> *Blue Karey patent NP with gold heel and tip - on sale for $350*. My SA at NM stumbled upon them when calling other stores search for another CL for me. A good SA is like gold!!!
> 
> The color is a mixture of dark blue and brown - very deep color. Still figuring out what color outfits to wear with it yet aside from jeans, brown top, etc. Suggestions?? Anyone else have this color CL? What do you wear with it? THANKS!


 


JRed said:


> here's a pic of my salopettes that i haven't posted. i wore them the other night and they are comfortable. i was a bit hesitant when i saw them on display but loved them when i tried them on.
> View attachment 368998
> 
> 
> View attachment 368999


 


xnplo said:


> EB Suede Rolandos!


 


shopalot said:


> Here are my lt. blue wedges


 

Gorgeous shoes ladies!

*shopalot*, those are the perfect wedge for summer.  And your baby bump is so cute!

*xnplo*, love the EB rolandos! Be ready for tons of compliments b/c they literally stop traffic. lol

*Jred*, those saponettes are fun! Modeling pics please when you get a chance! 

*Lynn12*, great score! Carlynn is an awesome SA isn't she?


----------



## gemruby41

Here's the VP's I got today.


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Love 'em. They look so great. Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> Here's the VP's I got today.



gem - they look spectacular !!!.. one of my favs, wear them well


----------



## cjy

Gemruby!!! Wow!!! Love them!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

*danicky, ashakes* - thanks so much!  My "bump" is getting bigger it seems by the minuet!

*Gem* - Love your VP's I'm so glad that they were in stock and not on pre-order.


----------



## Kamilla850

gem - I love those VPs!
xnplo - those rolandos are amazing!  That color is so perfect.  
shopalot - you look great, I am sure those shoes are very comfy too.


----------



## cjy

Ok here are my new black kid with red tip VP's!!! They really are more comfy that I thought!!!!


----------



## wantmore

*gemruby* and *cjy *- your VPs are TDF! I can't wait to gwt mine (like gemruby's) and I really want the same ones as *cjy's*! **confused**


----------



## KillerTofu

*shopalot*, I  those wedges!! What is the style name and color?


----------



## danicky

gemruby41 said:


> Here's the VP's I got today.


 
Wow, they look great on your feet. Love them. Wear them well.


----------



## danicky

cjy said:


> Ok here are my new black kid with red tip VP's!!! They really are more comfy that I thought!!!!


 
They are stunning. You must be so happy!! They look great on. Congrats!!


----------



## RRSC

cjy said:


> Ok here are my new black kid with red tip VP's!!! They really are more comfy that I thought!!!!


 
Claudia I got mine today too!! They are really comfortable!! I was really suprisedThey look great on you!!!

I also got these lace pigalles today too. They are not comfortable at all but I really liked the lace pattern. I haven't mastered taking pics of my feet yet so sorry if the pics aren't that great.:shame:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love the new shoes! I'm dying for a pair of the lace Pigalles- they look amazing on you!


----------



## priiin

RRSC- Love the pigalles!


----------



## cjy

RRSC is thst not gtreat we both got them today!!! I love the lace pair, very chic on you. I too was shocked that the VP's felt as good as they did!!!!


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> *Blue Karey patent NP with gold heel and tip - on sale for $350*. My SA at NM stumbled upon them when calling other stores search for another CL for me. A good SA is like gold!!!
> 
> The color is a mixture of dark blue and brown - very deep color. Still figuring out what color outfits to wear with it yet aside from jeans, brown top, etc. Suggestions?? Anyone else have this color CL? What do you wear with it? THANKS!


 
Lynn, those are stunning and what a deal!  I have blue karey VPs, but, yours look way more brown than mine do.  Mine are a black with streaks of subtle blue, no brown shades at all.  Were there 2 types of "blue karey"? :s


----------



## danicky

RRSC  congrats on both pairs. They look awesome. Love the pigalles. Wear them well!!


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> *gemruby* and *cjy *- your VPs are TDF! I can't wait to gwt mine (like gemruby's) and I really want the same ones as *cjy's*! **confused**


 

me too!

gemruby, where did you find them in stock?  I have them on preorder from NM expect to ship by July....I figure if I have to wait that long it'll be just like getting a surprise.

cjy, where did you find them with the red tip?  I want them!


----------



## Stinas

RRSC, CJY, Gemruby - Love the new additions!  Wear them well!  You all look great in them!!!

Here is my new ones that I got today! hehehehe "Ban" shazam..hehe im a dork.
Fontanete


----------



## danicky

Stinas  thoese are hot. LOL, you seem to get a new pair every day. You go girl!!! Congrats and wear them well!!


----------



## RRSC

thank you *mypurseaddiction,priiin, cjy,danicky, and stinas  *I can't wait to wear them out!

Stinas: i posted already in the other thread you had but I have to say WOW again!! They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## canismajor

O
.
.
.
M
.
.
.
G... Those lace pigalles are *amazing*! 



RRSC said:


> Claudia I got mine today too!! They are really comfortable!! I was really suprisedThey look great on you!!!
> 
> I also got these lace pigalles today too. They are not comfortable at all but I really liked the lace pattern. I haven't mastered taking pics of my feet yet so sorry if the pics aren't that great.:shame:


----------



## Edrine

cjy said:


> Ok here are my new black kid with red tip VP's!!! They really are more comfy that I thought!!!!


 
cjy these are so prettycongrats!


----------



## Edrine

Stinas said:


> RRSC, CJY, Gemruby - Love the new additions! Wear them well! You all look great in them!!!
> 
> Here is my new ones that I got today! hehehehe "Ban" shazam..hehe im a dork.
> Fontanete


 

love the color on you


----------



## catcat

Oh whow so many new arrivals *gemruby, cjy RRSC*...love all the VP's and the lace pigalles look great on you, very sexy indeed!
*Stinas* I really like the fontanete how are they to walk in are the toes ok (I fear the opening a bid)


----------



## legaldiva

stinas--what a unique pair ... gorgeous & worth breaking a ban, for sure.


----------



## legaldiva

RRSC--did you get the same size in both the kid leather VPs and the lace pigalles?  TIA!


----------



## natassha68

RRSC said:


> Claudia I got mine today too!! They are really comfortable!! I was really suprisedThey look great on you!!!
> 
> I also got these lace pigalles today too. They are not comfortable at all but I really liked the lace pattern. I haven't mastered taking pics of my feet yet so sorry if the pics aren't that great.:shame:



rrsc- they are both amazing on you  wear them well !


----------



## dknigh21

*RRSC *- Both of them look fab on you. Congrats!

*Stinas* - They look amazing on your feet! Gorgeous.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Everyone's VPs look fabolous!!

Stinas, I also like your new pair on you!


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas, this was worth breaking your ban!!!


----------



## Lynn12

babypie said:


> Lynn, those are stunning and what a deal! I have blue karey VPs, but, yours look way more brown than mine do. Mine are a black with streaks of subtle blue, no brown shades at all. Were there 2 types of "blue karey"? :s


 
Thanks babypie!  I don't know if there were two types.  My NP have a gold heel and tip.  Do yours?

RRSC - Love your lace pigs.  Endure the pain because they are so lovely.  
Stinas - Fun new CLs!!!  Your toes look perfect, of course!

Gem & Claudia - I'm glad that everything worked out and you both got your new CLs so quickly.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

shopalot...those wedges are too cute...i want them in yellow.

for the rest of my ladies...love the new goodies


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> me too!
> 
> gemruby, where did you find them in stock? I have them on preorder from NM expect to ship by July....I figure if I have to wait that long it'll be just like getting a surprise.
> 
> cjy, where did you find them with the red tip? I want them!


I got them from Ernest at the Bal Horbour Saks in Fla.


----------



## cjy

Stinas I love how those look on!!! They look like they may fit like the VP. Very pretty, I can not be tempted!!!


----------



## RRSC

legaldiva said:


> RRSC--did you get the same size in both the kid leather VPs and the lace pigalles? TIA!


 
I went with my TTS in the kid leather VP's and i went up 1/2 size in the pigalles.

Thank you *xnplo, catcat, lynn,dknigh,natassha, legaldiva!!*


----------



## Stinas

dknigh21 said:


> *Stinas* - They look amazing on your feet! Gorgeous.


 


compulsivepurse said:


> Everyone's VPs look fabolous!!
> 
> Stinas, I also like your new pair on you!


 


gemruby41 said:


> Stinas, this was worth breaking your ban!!!


 


Lynn12 said:


> Stinas - Fun new CLs!!! Your toes look perfect, of course!


lol lynn
Thanks everyone!!!


cjy said:


> Stinas I love how those look on!!! They look like they may fit like the VP. Very pretty, I can not be tempted!!!


My VP's are a 39 and I got these in a 38.5.  I broke in my Simples yesterday while shopping, so my feet were really sore, so when I tried these on, my toes hurt lol, but I think they will be fine.


----------



## priiin

Stinas, OMG those are so unique and GORGEOUS! Please enjoy them and wear them in good health!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Priiin!!!


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> *Thanks babypie! I don't know if there were two types. My NP have a gold heel and tip. Do yours?*
> 
> RRSC - Love your lace pigs. Endure the pain because they are so lovely.
> Stinas - Fun new CLs!!! Your toes look perfect, of course!
> 
> Gem & Claudia - I'm glad that everything worked out and you both got your new CLs so quickly.


 
Yep, they do.  Oh well, both look good


----------



## babypie

*Stinas* - Those look hot!!  If you get one more pair after this, I'm going to HAVE to break my ban too....(buy another pair, buy another pair!!!)


----------



## priiin

Bad cell phone pic..but I had to post the brand new soles.  They don't last after a few wears though. 
I forgot, these are leather simples.


----------



## sunny2

priiin said:


> Bad cell phone pic..but I had to post the brand new soles. They don't last after a few wears though.
> I forgot, these are leather simples.


 
I'm confused, I have this ebay auction on my watch list and that pic is in that auction. That pic was taken from the auction I think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## priiin

Where did my other picture go? I had uploaded another one but it isn't here.  The attached is a picture from eBay where I got my shoes, but not that seller you posted. Someone isn't using their own pictures. :s


----------



## ledaatomica

priiin said:


> Bad cell phone pic..but I had to post the brand new soles. They don't last after a few wears though.
> I forgot, these are leather simples.


 
I guess you finally took the plunge and posted pics of your shoes! 

Did you just get these? congrats


----------



## ledaatomica

RRSC said:


> Claudia I got mine today too!! They are really comfortable!! I was really suprisedThey look great on you!!!
> 
> I also got these lace pigalles today too. They are not comfortable at all but I really liked the lace pattern. I haven't mastered taking pics of my feet yet so sorry if the pics aren't that great.:shame:


 
RRSC love your Lace pigalles! I am hoping to get a pair someday


----------



## cjy

Yeah Priiin! Congrats!


----------



## cfellis522

shopalot said:


> Here are my lt. blue wedges


 

Love them.  I like that pregnant look even more tho!  I kind of miss that even though it was just 4 months ago!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

*priin* when you get a chance you should post your pewter lady gres. I remember you saying those were your fave Cls!


----------



## babypie

ledaatomica said:


> *priin* when you get a chance you should post your pewter lady gres. I remember you saying those were your fave Cls!


 
Yes, post modelling shots! No one can recognize you from your feet Priin, dont be shy, we want to see your collection!


----------



## Kamilla850

priiin said:


> Bad cell phone pic..but I had to post the brand new soles. They don't last after a few wears though.
> I forgot, these are leather simples.


 
Simple pumps are my favorite.  Not only do they look great, but they are so comfy too!  Did you get a good deal on them?  
BTW what happened to that cheery photo in your avatar?


----------



## Leefi

ledaatomica said:


> *priin* when you get a chance you should post your pewter lady gres. I remember you saying those were your fave Cls!



Ooh, I'd love to see those too!! I've been lusting after the Lady Gres Pewter ever since I almost bought them a few month ago, but then decided to get another bag instead ...
I always enjoy Lady Gres modeling pictures, especially if they're pewter!!


----------



## ms piggy

My latest buy, New Simple pumps (is this style also known as Corta or something?). These are black patent in 120mm with 20mm platform.


----------



## blackbird

^ those look hot!


----------



## ms piggy

They are really comfy despite the killer height (thanks to the platform and the cut/style being the Simple). I took a half size down from my usual Simple size (mainly because the store ran out of my size) but given the high arch, sizing down makes sense too. 

Some action pics (with and without flash).


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *blackbird*. Love the lady-like cut of the Simple but done in this style added spice in the look.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love the new shoes Ms Piggy! They look great on you!


----------



## canismajor

They look _fantastic_, *ms piggy*!  
Thank you for modeling... Makes me want a pair now!


----------



## ms piggy

*My Purse Addiction*, *xnplo* thanks! Always happy to be the enabler. Go grab one NOW. LOL.


----------



## shopalot

ms. piggy, great shoes! I love simples.
It's good to hear that the cortas are comfy despite the heel height.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Priin & ms piggy, very nice!  I like how the Corta pumps look on!


----------



## pazt

my CLs :


----------



## danicky

ms piggy  they are really pretty on. Good to know they are comfy. Congrats on them.


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful set, *pazt*...


----------



## angelie

lovely shoes pazt


----------



## ms piggy

Great buys *pazt*!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Yummy,pazt,yummy


----------



## gemruby41

ms piggy said:


> They are really comfy despite the killer height (thanks to the platform and the cut/style being the Simple). I took a half size down from my usual Simple size (mainly because the store ran out of my size) but given the high arch, sizing down makes sense too.
> 
> Some action pics (with and without flash).


Those are gorgeous ms piggy 



pazt said:


> my CLs :


What great shoes!!!  I  the NP's.  Where did you get them in that color?


----------



## pazt

gemruby41 said:


> Those are gorgeous ms piggy
> 
> 
> What great shoes!!!  I  the NP's.  Where did you get them in that color?



in-store saks. thanks all! i finally found a few pairs that fit me in CLs. i used to hate that nothing fits me!


----------



## cjy

pazt said:


> my CLs :


Very pretty!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Ms Piggy - love the new simples!  I didnt like the stock pics, but now seeing them on you I might just have to  buy them!
pazt - nice new additions!  Love the NPs!


----------



## gingerfarm

I like these!!!  they are pretty...great buys!



pazt said:


> my CLs :


----------



## wantmore

ms piggy said:


> My latest buy, New Simple pumps (is this style also known as Corta or something?). These are black patent in 120mm with 20mm platform.


Yes, they are called the Corta too. I'm waiting for the Nude Patent in these .



ms piggy said:


> They are really comfy despite the killer height (thanks to the platform and the cut/style being the Simple). I* took a half size down from my usual Simple size (mainly because the store ran out of my size) but given the high arch, sizing down makes sense too.*
> 
> Some action pics (with and without flash).



Whaaaaat???? I reserved the same size as my Simples 85. Should I order 1/2 size down? My feet are wide though and my Simples 85 are fine (I sized up 1/2 inches).



pazt said:


> my CLs :


 
I LOVE THIS! I just wish that the tip and heel would also come in Silver Grease Paint too instead of black. I need an all Silver shoes. Unless they do and I just don't know about it


----------



## wantmore

Okay Ladies and 2 gents, I've been lazy to watermark my photos and I finally did it. So here are my CLs..... 

I got a great deal on the Red Patent Matadors, but the Right heel wasn't stable, so I returned them....





Ernesta 100mm in Patent Silver (very nice for dancing, b/c of the ankle strap):





N. Prive in Patent Tiger:





Simples 85mm in Kid Black:





Simple 85 in Beige:





2 YoYos (Patent Nude 100mm and Beige 85mm Grease Paint), but I'm not sure if I'm keeping them or not....


----------



## gemruby41

wantmore, what a lovely collection.


----------



## Edrine

wantmore, your collection is just fab!!


----------



## LavenderIce

pazt & wantmore:  Love your CLs.  And wantmore I think you should keep both yoyos.


----------



## natassha68

pazt said:


> my CLs :



 the glitter/grease n. prives!!!


----------



## natassha68

wantmore - Love your collection, they look super !!


----------



## RRSC

Love your new additions wantmore and pazt!!!

I just got these silver greasepaint NP's too..not sure I want to keep them though
and I was bored so I thought I'd post some of the new additions I got the last few months (NP's, nude patent jolie noeud,camel decollete 868, blue patent simple 100)

Excuse the dirty mirror, I tried to clean it but it must be too dirty


----------



## cjy

Wow RRSC you have been busy!! I love all of them!! Why are you not sure about the NP's?? I think they look  great on you, but it's not my $$ now is it?? You have a nice collection!!! Hope you have a fantastic weekend!!!! Give that puppy a pat and rub behind the ear for me!


----------



## cjy

natassha68 said:


> the glitter/grease n. prives!!!


The glitter's are amazing! I think I may want those!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wantmore, they are all beauties..i have never noticed the Ernesta before and i love metallics shoes..they are lovely


----------



## ledaatomica

ms piggy said:


> They are really comfy despite the killer height (thanks to the platform and the cut/style being the Simple). I took a half size down from my usual Simple size (mainly because the store ran out of my size) but given the high arch, sizing down makes sense too.
> 
> Some action pics (with and without flash).


 
I really love those new simples more than the older style. I guess cause of the higher heel! lovely congrats



pazt said:


> my CLs :


 
I really think those NPs are gorgeous! color is amazing. 



wantmore said:


> Okay Ladies and 2 gents, I've been lazy to watermark my photos and I finally did it. So here are my CLs.....
> 
> I got a great deal on the Red Patent Matadors, but the Right heel wasn't stable, so I returned them....


 
cute collection! I also have the red matadors and got them a long while back for a good deal too. I love how the  shoe looks on  the foot but I am very disapointed with sturdiness of the heel and how quickly the patent cuts out and scruffs off.  I wonder if there is anyway to fix that. Those might be the only CLs where I have managed to ruin the heels from only one wear.


----------



## ledaatomica

RRSC said:


> Love your new additions wantmore and pazt!!!
> 
> I just got these silver greasepaint NP's too..not sure I want to keep them though
> and I was bored so I thought I'd post some of the new additions I got the last few months (NP's, nude patent jolie noeud,camel decollete 868, blue patent simple 100)
> 
> Excuse the dirty mirror, I tried to clean it but it must be too dirty


 
I like the greasepaints because they are quite glam yet not overly so like some other "sparkly" CLs. I think they are worth keeping if you need that kind of shoe. 

Jolies look fab on you and well the decolletes are just classic beauties congrats on all your recent purchases!


----------



## do u love it ?

Ladies i neeed help  !!! Can anyone please tell me where i can find a pair of electric blue suede rolandos in a size 35.5 ! im in dire neeeeeed of a pair and cannot find a pair anyone... apart from ebay NGG who just decided to price them up a little higher last night... please help ! any idea !

xx


----------



## Stinas

Wantmore- love your new additions!
RRSC- Your killing me here!!!  I want those Jolie's soooooooooo baddddddd!!!  But I have to be good for one month.


----------



## minami

my first CLs:


----------



## cjy

minami said:


> my first CLs:


You certainly started with a classic pair!! Wear them well!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## babypie

Ms Piggy, those are smoking hot! Congrats!


----------



## Zophie

ms piggy said:


> They are really comfy despite the killer height (thanks to the platform and the cut/style being the Simple). I took a half size down from my usual Simple size (mainly because the store ran out of my size) but given the high arch, sizing down makes sense too.
> 
> Some action pics (with and without flash).


 
Those look really pretty on you ms piggy.  I hadn't really as much of a fan as simples, but I really like the way they look on your feet.  I might have to try them on.


----------



## minami

thanks a lot *cjy* I am looking forward to wearing them out!


----------



## babypie

minami said:


> my first CLs:


 
Oh how I need these shoes! Congrats, I am _very_ envious!


----------



## ledaatomica

minami said:


> my first CLs:


 
a fab first choice! you will wear them forever they are a timeless classic.


----------



## bogeyjay

i bought these for my wife last week.  it's her very first pair of CL's.  i think i like them more than she does.  when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?"  i should send her a link to this page .


----------



## natassha68

Bogeyjay - Great choice!!... they look divine, I picked those up myself last fall, they are TDF!


----------



## ledaatomica

bogeyjay said:


> i bought these for my wife last week. it's her very first pair of CL's. i think i like them more than she does. when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?" i should send her a link to this page .


 
when my husband asks ME "what the hell are you doing?" I am sending him a link to your post.

leopard pony hair pigalles are a must have shoe period. congrats to her for your purchase!


----------



## foxycleopatra

bogeyjay said:


> i bought these for my wife last week. it's her very first pair of CL's. i think i like them more than she does. when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?" i should send her a link to this page .


 

Wow, this photo just about captured the whole zsa zsa zu or va va voom hotness of leopard Pigalle's!


----------



## Zophie

Those look great on her!  I wish I had a guy who would take pictures of my shoes for me.



bogeyjay said:


> i bought these for my wife last week. it's her very first pair of CL's. i think i like them more than she does. when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?" i should send her a link to this page .


----------



## canismajor

Great choice 



bogeyjay said:


> i bought these for my wife last week.  it's her very first pair of CL's.  i think i like them more than she does.  when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?"  i should send her a link to this page .


----------



## KillerTofu

Can anyone tell me the style/color name of these shoes that *Shopalot* posted? TIA!


----------



## dknigh21

bogeyjay said:


> i bought these for my wife last week.  it's her very first pair of CL's.  i think i like them more than she does.  when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?"  i should send her a link to this page .




Those are gorgeous and super sexy. You and panrixx get great husband awards for buying your wives CLs.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Two pairs of CLs arrived in the mail today! The Horatio black leather pump from ebay (got them for $200!!!), and from NM the 120mm magenta Pigalles. The Horatio fits in length but the toe box is ridiculously small (my toes actually push the middle part of the tox box outwards, you can kind of see it in the picture if you look really hard), and the lady I bought them from said she'd already tried to have them stretched. The Pigalles are SO hot on, but I can't stand for more than a few seconds because they KILL my feet and I definitely can't walk right in them. I sized down from my normal US size (I normally take a 38.5 in CLs, these are a 37.5) and there's still a lot of room in the back. I'm going to get heel grips and pray those work. In the mean time I'm going to walk around in them on carpet. If I can't learn to walk in them without looking like a gorilla (lol), they'll have to go back. 

 Anyway, here they are!


----------



## danicky

wantmore  awesome collection. Wow, I love them all!!!

RRSC lovely shoes. I am in love with the greasepaint NP's. Where did you get them from? They are TDF!!!


----------



## danicky

minami  wow, congrats!! You definately started with one of the most desired pairs of CL's. They are stunning! Wear them well!!

*bogeyjay*  how sweet of you. Your wife must be in CL Heaven. LOL!!! Great choice, they look great on her!! I wich my BF would be so sweet!!

My Purse Addiction they are very pretty! I love the Pigalles. You know what they say : practice makes perfect!!! I'm sure you'll learn how to walk in them, just practice. They are gorgeous!!


----------



## RRSC

cjy said:


> Wow RRSC you have been busy!! I love all of them!! Why are you not sure about the NP's?? I think they look great on you, but it's not my $$ now is it?? You have a nice collection!!! Hope you have a fantastic weekend!!!! Give that puppy a pat and rub behind the ear for me!


 
Yes I have gone on a CL craze the last few months.:shame: I have officially banned myself from buying anymore for a loonnngggggggg time I'm on the fence abt them bcuz I've bought too many and I'm not sure these are worth the money(I have 2 more pairs arriving next week..shhhhh) Have a good weekend too!!



ledaatomica said:


> I like the greasepaints because they are quite glam yet not overly so like some other "sparkly" CLs. I think they are worth keeping if you need that kind of shoe.
> 
> Jolies look fab on you and well the decolletes are just classic beauties congrats on all your recent purchases!


 
Thank you..these 2 are my favs



Stinas said:


> Wantmore- love your new additions!
> RRSC- Your killing me here!!! I want those Jolie's soooooooooo baddddddd!!! But I have to be good for one month.


 
Thanks to you I bought the minibouts so now you better go buy the Jolie's and the pink minis..



danicky said:


> wantmore awesome collection. Wow, I love them all!!!
> 
> RRSC lovely shoes. I am in love with the greasepaint NP's. Where did you get them from? They are TDF!!!


Thank you..I got them at Saks Bal Harbour


----------



## minami

danicky said:


> minami wow, congrats!! You definately started with one of the most desired pairs of CL's. They are stunning! Wear them well!!
> 
> *bogeyjay* how sweet of you. Your wife must be in CL Heaven. LOL!!! Great choice, they look great on her!! I wich my BF would be so sweet!!
> 
> My Purse Addiction they are very pretty! I love the Pigalles. You know what they say : practice makes perfect!!! I'm sure you'll learn how to walk in them, just practice. They are gorgeous!!


 
thanks a lot *danicky! *I do love them


----------



## panrixx

KillerTofu said:


> Can anyone tell me the style/color name of these shoes that *Shopalot* posted? TIA!


They look like Marpoil Wedges to me. The two crossing straps at the front normally signify 'Marpoil'. Hopefully, another member with more experience can confirm this either way.


----------



## ms piggy

wantmore said:


> Whaaaaat???? I reserved the same size as my Simples 85. Should I order 1/2 size down? My feet are wide though and my Simples 85 are fine (I sized up 1/2 inches).



I am not too sure but I think your usual size in Simples would work well. I usually take 38 in my Simples 85 but I highly suspect 37.5 would do just fine too (maybe just a tad fitter on the toe back initially). The black patent Corta is 37.5. HTH.  

Corta in Nude Patent would be fabulous (one can never get enough of nude right?) Please post pics! As for me, am now eyeing the Corta in patent bronze.


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!  The New Simples (or Cortas) do look great on (kinda plain looking in stock pics or on the shelf)! Due to the height, you see loads of the sexy red soles  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## ms piggy

*RRSC* love every single pair you posted. But the camel docollete is super  And you have such nice feet, nothing would look bad on you! *envy envy* I tried the jolie noeud in black and it looked awful on me (even my sweet SA agrees ush, the ribbon was so huge and stiff. Hopefully its the colour, I think nude patent is so pretty for that bow style.


----------



## ms piggy

*minami* welcome to the CL club, it def wouldn't be your last pair. 

*bogeyjay* those CLs are fab with jeans! What a sweet DH you are.

*MPA* love the patent magenta Pigalles. Hope you keep them.


----------



## RRSC

ms piggy said:


> *RRSC* love every single pair you posted. But the camel docollete is super  And you have such nice feet, nothing would look bad on you! *envy envy* I tried the jolie noeud in black and it looked awful on me (even my sweet SA agrees ush, the ribbon was so huge and stiff. Hopefully its the colour, I think nude patent is so pretty for that bow style.


 
Thank you *Ms piggy*!! I love your new simples on you! Very classy and sexy! You should definitely try the jolie noeud's in nude patent, I haven't seen it look bad on anyone


----------



## Stinas

minami said:


> my first CLs:


GREAT choice!!!!!  I LOVEEEE these!  



bogeyjay said:


> i bought these for my wife last week.  it's her very first pair of CL's.  i think i like them more than she does.  when i took this picture she said, "what the hell are you doing?"  i should send her a link to this page .


They look soooo good on her!!!!
Love them!


My Purse Addiction said:


> Two pairs of CLs arrived in the mail today! The Horatio black leather pump from ebay (got them for $200!!!), and from NM the 120mm magenta Pigalles. The Horatio fits in length but the toe box is ridiculously small (my toes actually push the middle part of the tox box outwards, you can kind of see it in the picture if you look really hard), and the lady I bought them from said she'd already tried to have them stretched. The Pigalles are SO hot on, but I can't stand for more than a few seconds because they KILL my feet and I definitely can't walk right in them. I sized down from my normal US size (I normally take a 38.5 in CLs, these are a 37.5) and there's still a lot of room in the back. I'm going to get heel grips and pray those work. In the mean time I'm going to walk around in them on carpet. If I can't learn to walk in them without looking like a gorilla (lol), they'll have to go back.
> 
> Anyway, here they are!


Every time im in NM I ALWAYS try the magenta Pigalle on.  They are such a F** me shoe!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!  You instantly feel sexy in them.  I know I cant walk in them, but they are on my never ending CL wish list.  
They both look great on you!


----------



## Zophie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Two pairs of CLs arrived in the mail today! The Horatio black leather pump from ebay (got them for $200!!!), and from NM the 120mm magenta Pigalles. The Horatio fits in length but the toe box is ridiculously small (my toes actually push the middle part of the tox box outwards, you can kind of see it in the picture if you look really hard), and the lady I bought them from said she'd already tried to have them stretched. The Pigalles are SO hot on, but I can't stand for more than a few seconds because they KILL my feet and I definitely can't walk right in them. I sized down from my normal US size (I normally take a 38.5 in CLs, these are a 37.5) and there's still a lot of room in the back. I'm going to get heel grips and pray those work. In the mean time I'm going to walk around in them on carpet. If I can't learn to walk in them without looking like a gorilla (lol), they'll have to go back.
> 
> Anyway, here they are!


 
They both look great, but if you totally can't walk in either one probably not the best to keep.  I sure love those pigalles especially.


----------



## ledaatomica

My Purse Addiction said:


> Two pairs of CLs arrived in the mail today! The Horatio black leather pump from ebay (got them for $200!!!), and from NM the 120mm magenta Pigalles. The Horatio fits in length but the toe box is ridiculously small (my toes actually push the middle part of the tox box outwards, you can kind of see it in the picture if you look really hard), and the lady I bought them from said she'd already tried to have them stretched. The Pigalles are SO hot on, but I can't stand for more than a few seconds because they KILL my feet and I definitely can't walk right in them. I sized down from my normal US size (I normally take a 38.5 in CLs, these are a 37.5) and there's still a lot of room in the back. I'm going to get heel grips and pray those work. In the mean time I'm going to walk around in them on carpet. If I can't learn to walk in them without looking like a gorilla (lol), they'll have to go back.
> Anyway, here they are!


 
very nice! I have magenta 120mm with the straight original heel coming in the mail next week. Cant wait to get them!

I love the pigalle 120s and it does take a little getting used to.


----------



## sakura

KillerTofu said:


> Can anyone tell me the style/color name of these shoes that *Shopalot* posted? TIA!





panrixx said:


> They look like Marpoil Wedges to me. The two crossing straps at the front normally signify 'Marpoil'. Hopefully, another member with more experience can confirm this either way.



I also have a pair and checked the box.  It only says light blue patent wedge.
Here's the details on it from the NM site - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod38710019&parentId=cat13030767&masterId=cat13030734&index=6&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat13030767


----------



## legaldiva

I thought it was called "materna."


----------



## panrixx

panrixx said:


> They look like Marpoil Wedges to me. The two crossing straps at the front normally signify 'Marpoil'. Hopefully, another member with more experience can confirm this either way.


On reflection, I don't think they are Marpoil as those have a narrower cross-over strap on one side and a wider one on the other. Yours seem to have both coss-over staps the same width.

Picture shows the Marpoil in Cork.


----------



## ms piggy

legaldiva said:


> I thought it was called "materna."



Maternas are peep-toe wedges. Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## legaldiva

I have seriously neglected this thread--everyone's shoes look so FAB!!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

I LOVE these!  It's such a great casual shoe! Got in too late in the CL 'game' and missed them and now I can't find them _anywhere_... 



panrixx said:


> On reflection, I don't think they are Marpoil as those have a narrower cross-over strap on one side and a wider one on the other. Yours seem to have both coss-over staps the same width.
> 
> Picture shows the Marpoil in Cork.


----------



## Rocky

KillerTofu said:


> Can anyone tell me the style/color name of these shoes that *Shopalot* posted? TIA!





sakura said:


> I also have a pair and checked the box.  It only says light blue patent wedge.
> Here's the details on it from the NM site - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat13030767



They look like a wedged version of the Un Voilier Ballerina Flats.


----------



## catcat

Oh havn't checked enough lately but really like everybody's new additions, I will check this thread more regularily from now....even if it feeds the thirst ...


----------



## bogeyjay

thanks everyone for the sweet comments.  i forwarded this link to my wife who got a good kick out of it.  she said thank you as well.  everyone here is so nice!  where are you people in the real world?  i swear it feels like all we encounter on a daily basis is insecurity and cattyness so it's refreshing to not experience any of that here.


----------



## gemruby41

Come and join us more often *bogeyjay*.  We may not know each other personally, but it's like we're a family.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks for all your help ladies on trying to ID an actual name on these shoes.
They look like a cross between so many other CL's!




sakura said:


> I also have a pair and checked the box.  It only says light blue patent wedge.
> Here's the details on it from the NM site - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod38710019&parentId=cat13030767&masterId=cat13030734&index=6&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat13030734cat13030767



That's what the box said on mine as well!
No real "name"



gemruby41 said:


> Come and join us more often *bogeyjay*.  We may not know each other personally, but it's like we're a family.



Agreed!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Another pair came in the mail today! I absolutely love the color, and they fit perfectly, but when I look down at my feet I think the toe area makes my feet look like a platypus LOL. The seller said these are an older pair of CLs, and when I compared them to my other Simples (these look like Simples to me, no?) the toe is definitely cut differently. I got a really great deal on them ($250!!) from one of my favorite sellers on ebay, so maybe I just won't look down at them haha.


----------



## shopalot

These are beautiful!
What color are they? That color is going to look great in the summertime!
They look great on your feet!


----------



## pazt

i just picked up my new privatita in nappa/roccia python :


----------



## *Lo

^^^  WHOA!!! Those arre nothing short of spectacular!! I ADORE Them, your a lucky girl


----------



## ms piggy

*patz*, those are HOT!!!


----------



## Zophie

oooh, these are gorgeous!



pazt said:


> i just picked up my new privatita in nappa/roccia python :


----------



## sara999

wow! python makes me


----------



## dknigh21

My Purse Addiction - I love the color. It's so pretty.

Pazt - Those are amazing!!


----------



## gemruby41

My Purse Addiction said:


> Another pair came in the mail today! I absolutely love the color, and they fit perfectly, but when I look down at my feet I think the toe area makes my feet look like a platypus LOL. The seller said these are an older pair of CLs, and when I compared them to my other Simples (these look like Simples to me, no?) the toe is definitely cut differently. I got a really great deal on them ($250!!) from one of my favorite sellers on ebay, so maybe I just won't look down at them haha.


Great addition!! I love the color.



pazt said:


> i just picked up my new privatita in nappa/roccia python :


I was drooling over these yesterday at NM.  You are a lucky girl


----------



## canismajor

Cool color on those Simples, *MPA*!



My Purse Addiction said:


> Another pair came in the mail today! I absolutely love the color, and they fit perfectly, but when I look down at my feet I think the toe area makes my feet look like a platypus LOL. The seller said these are an older pair of CLs, and when I compared them to my other Simples (these look like Simples to me, no?) the toe is definitely cut differently. I got a really great deal on them ($250!!) from one of my favorite sellers on ebay, so maybe I just won't look down at them haha.



Python Privatita!!!  Modeling pics, please... 



pazt said:


> i just picked up my new privatita in nappa/roccia python :


----------



## catcat

*My Purse Addiction* - Congrats, I can't wait to get my first simples, these are amzing, love the color!

*Pazt* - These are gorgeous and such an eyecatcher, please post modelling/outfit pics


----------



## pazt

thanks all! i'll try to find time later to post action pics...i'm loving them!


----------



## letsgoshopping

*MPA*- your new simples look fabulous on you! The color is amazing!


----------



## Shasta

*aaaahhhhh!  Pazt, those are so amazing!  I have seriously fallen for python!*


----------



## danicky

ms piggy said:


> Maternas are peep-toe wedges. Here's a pic of mine.


 
Love them. They are a classic shoe. I adore mine.


----------



## danicky

My Purse Addiction the color is gorgeous. Wow, they are really pretty. The more I look at the pictures, the more I want them. Congrats!!


pazt  stunning. I am in the process of convincing my BF to get thoese for me. Anything under $1000, he's OK with, but with these, I need to do more convincing. LOL!! Congrats and wear them well!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ms piggy said:


> Maternas are peep-toe wedges. Here's a pic of mine.


 
ms piggy...love love love the maternas


----------



## *Sophie*

So I never thought i liked python... but those are just sooooo hot pazt!!! 

Modeling pictures needed!!!


----------



## *Sophie*

So I finally got round to figuring out how to post my pictures of my very first Louboutins!!
I got them from saks in New York in October and I am totally in love 

Here they are making their very first outing on Christmas day! I also wore them on valentines day because my boyfriend LOVES them! But i dont have any pictures from then.


----------



## poshchick

Wow Sophie loving them! What style are they I don't think I've ever seen those before! Loving the colour too. They are proper 'Barbie' style shoes if you don't mind me saying ! lol 

Also, where abouts are you from? Is that a river or a road behind you??


----------



## danicky

*Sophie*  they are really pretty. They look great on your feet. Congrats on them!!


----------



## *Sophie*

poshchick- thank you so much! All I know about the shoe is its called Decolzep and it came in bright orange and electric blue as well. I do know what you mean about them looking like a barbie style shoe! I had never looked at them like that before! forgot to say as well, I live in a little village in the west midlands of england! behind me is the private road down to our house.

danicky- thank you very much! You are so kind!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

**Sophie** those are gorgeous! My Saks has them in bright blue- I hadn't seen the pink, which is probably a good thing for my bank account LOL! They look great on you!


----------



## poshchick

lol it looks like a river in your pic! I thought you were in England somewhere but wasn't sure because you said it was christmas day! wish our christmas days were as clear as yours! (im in scotland!) xxx


----------



## Stinas

SOPHIE - you look great!!!!!  Love the way you paired them with your outfit.


My Purse Addiction said:


> Another pair came in the mail today! I absolutely love the color, and they fit perfectly, but when I look down at my feet I think the toe area makes my feet look like a platypus LOL. The seller said these are an older pair of CLs, and when I compared them to my other Simples (these look like Simples to me, no?) the toe is definitely cut differently. I got a really great deal on them ($250!!) from one of my favorite sellers on ebay, so maybe I just won't look down at them haha.


They look great!!!  Love the price! 


pazt said:


> i just picked up my new privatita in nappa/roccia python :


These are too pretty!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

That color looks fabulous... Congratulations!


*Sophie* said:


> So I finally got round to figuring out how to post my pictures of my very first Louboutins!!
> I got them from saks in New York in October and I am totally in love


----------



## babypie

*Sophie* said:


> So I finally got round to figuring out how to post my pictures of my very first Louboutins!!
> I got them from saks in New York in October and I am totally in love
> 
> Here they are making their very first outing on Christmas day! I also wore them on valentines day because my boyfriend LOVES them! But i dont have any pictures from then.


 
These are both cute and sexy! Love them on you!


----------



## peppers90

Sophie~  great pop of color~~CONGRATS


----------



## peppers90

pazt~~  love those pythons~~  I NEED some pythons in my life!!!


----------



## jroos

Sophie I love your pumps they are fabulous!! I need to find them I am obssesed!!


----------



## archygirl

Hi Ladies, 
Look what I picked up today at Neiman Marcus Last Call, Woodbury Commons!


----------



## cjy

Wow very pretty! How much were they??


----------



## archygirl

They were $304. 
Oops, forgot to ask...they did not come with a box, so I don't know what style they are, can anyone help? They are suede! There were a few pairs there after I purchased these, two pair of pink ballet flats 35 and 36 and one pair of orange ballet flats 38. There were also a pair of two-toned pink wedges, 38.5. Lots of Manolos there!


----------



## Zophie

I love those, Sophie!  I had only seen them in blue before.


----------



## Kamilla850

Pazt - love those python privitatas, that color combo is so pretty.  I wish that it looked good on me.  
Sophie - wow that pink is just stunning, I love them!  I wonder if I can still find a pair, I can't believe how pretty they are!  And you are very pretty too!


----------



## shopalot

Pazt OMG I am in love with your pythons!  The color combination is amazing!
Sophie - Beautiful pink!  They look great on you!


----------



## pazt

thank you guys! the nappa/roccia color is pretty versatile and i love it!


----------



## danicky

archygirl  wow, pretty. What a great deal!!


----------



## Stinas

archygirl - lucky you!!!  Great price!  I never find ANYTHING when I go there!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Pazt *im normally not a fan of animal skins BUT oh my those shoes of yours made me fall in love with them

Anyway here's my louboutin ..havent made appearance yet ..still learning how to walk in them for the last few months


----------



## babypie

immashoesaddict said:


> *Pazt *im normally not a fan of animal skins BUT oh my those shoes of yours made me fall in love with them
> 
> Anyway here's my louboutin ..havent made appearance yet ..still learning how to walk in them for the last few months


 

Gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

immashoesaddict said:


> *Pazt *im normally not a fan of animal skins BUT oh my those shoes of yours made me fall in love with them
> 
> Anyway here's my louboutin ..havent made appearance yet ..still learning how to walk in them for the last few months



I love these!!!!!
They have been on my list for ages!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

I love them very very much but they are soo hard to walk in ush: 
*Stinas * i know there was a pair on ebay a while back  in size 40

I'm trying to decide what louboutin to get next hahaha
What do you girls think of the robocopina ( sp? ) and is the sizing true to size?


----------



## catcat

*sophie *these are so pretty congrats!
*archygirl,* what a great bargain I just love the color
*immashoesaddict* whow I love this shoes eyecatching but elegant!


----------



## Edrine

Stinas said:


> I love these!!!!!
> They have been on my list for ages!!!


 
OMG


----------



## ashakes

WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them!  You ladies have been busy. 

I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol

I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera!  Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!


----------



## xboobielicousx

those are TDF gorgeous!!!



ashakes said:


> WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them! You ladies have been busy.
> 
> I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol
> 
> I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera! Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!


----------



## ms piggy

These are just so pretty!!


----------



## ms piggy

*ashakes*, those python NPs are TDF!!! :


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ashakes,*sophie*, and immashoesaddict *love love love your shoes


----------



## catcat

*ashakes*, those are divine, I saw you sold one on the bay but not my size sniff...this is just an amazing shoe!


I realized that I didn't post my latest additions here so I decided to keep them:
wine patent rolande!








And today UPS brought my Black Kid Simple Pumps, they are great but I kind of regret to not have waited until autome. I should have ordered the python instead. Now they fit well but I have the impression that they are less comfy than my VP etc...


----------



## poshchick

Wow love the Rolandes! Are they comfy? Hoping my black ones look as good on me as yours do! 

xxx


----------



## BAMBI_AS

@catcat
love,love the rolandes  and a great color ! enjoy it !!!


----------



## ms piggy

*catcat* I've already told you the wine Rolande are gorgeous and I'm saying it again. Are they comfy?

I have the same kid leather black Simple 85mm and they are comfy. Are yours the 100mm?


----------



## ladydeluxe

*catcat*, i love those wine red rolandes!! where did you manage to get them? ahhh i need a pair! i've been dying to get the rolandes.. help!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Ashakes*- those pythons are TDF! 
*Catcat*- both shoes look great on you! I think Simples are extremely comfy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Oh asha, my heart will forever belong to your python NPs!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

immashoesaddict said:


> Anyway here's my louboutin ..havent made appearance yet ..still learning how to walk in them for the last few months


 
Love the Lovas!  you have to take yours out soon for some action 


*askakes* GORGEOUS that shoe is one of my HGs as well. So lovely you found yours!!! Isnt wonderful when women AND men come up to you and compliment your shoes? Certainly makes you feel like you did something right !


----------



## danicky

catcat  great new additions. They are both very pretty.

immashoesaddict  very nice. As they say: practice makes perfect. I'm sure you will be able to walk in them soon, with no problem.

ashakes  wow, thay are TDF!! I am totally  just looking at them. Congrats on such an amazing pair!


----------



## natassha68

Catcat- They look spectacular on you ! wear them well  


catcat said:


> *ashakes*, those are divine, I saw you sold one on the bay but not my size sniff...this is just an amazing shoe!
> 
> 
> I realized that I didn't post my latest additions here so I decided to keep them:
> wine patent rolande!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today UPS brought my Black Kid Simple Pumps, they are great but I kind of regret to not have waited until autome. I should have ordered the python instead. Now they fit well but I have the impression that they are less comfy than my VP etc...


----------



## *Lo

OMG Asha those No. Prive's are like heaven!!! they are sooo pretty I LOVE them, congrats your sooo lucky!

Catcat I love your rolande's!  Congrats they look great on you


----------



## Edrine

ashakes said:


> WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them! You ladies have been busy.
> 
> I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol
> 
> I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera! Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!


 

congratulations asha!!!!these are totally gorgeous!can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## shopalot

immashoesaddict said:


> *Pazt *im normally not a fan of animal skins BUT oh my those shoes of yours made me fall in love with them
> 
> Anyway here's my louboutin ..havent made appearance yet ..still learning how to walk in them for the last few months


 
These are so beautiful! I love the elegance of the bow



ashakes said:


> WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them! You ladies have been busy.
> 
> I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol
> 
> I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera! Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!


 
Kill me now!



catcat said:


> *ashakes*, those are divine, I saw you sold one on the bay but not my size sniff...this is just an amazing shoe!
> 
> 
> I realized that I didn't post my latest additions here so I decided to keep them:
> wine patent rolande!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today UPS brought my Black Kid Simple Pumps, they are great but I kind of regret to not have waited until autome. I should have ordered the python instead. Now they fit well but I have the impression that they are less comfy than my VP etc...


 
Impecible taste as always!
I would love to get my hands on a pair of those Rolande!


----------



## foxycleopatra

ashakes said:


>


 
These are just TDF!!   I could stare at them all day long.  I got the VP version of these, passed on the NP version, and now I kind of regret not picking up the NP version as well.  BG has them in the lower chunky heel now; I wish they would re-order the higher heel version from last year!  My SA said one of the SA's found the last 3 "lost" pairs of this high-heel version sizes 37.5 and up stranded in the stockroom last week and they were all sold to somebody in one instant.  Stores definitely need to start buying more Roccia python styles from CL!


----------



## Zophie

Wow, these are gorgeous!  I'd never seen them before.



ashakes said:


> WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them! You ladies have been busy.
> 
> I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol
> 
> I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera! Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!


----------



## cjy

Oh my goodness!!!!! I would so buy these!


----------



## Stinas

Ashaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!--------
WHERE DID YOU GET THEEMMM??!?!?!?
I have been wanting the VP version of them, but I want these now too!!!  oooooooo if you know where I can grab a pair of 39-40 in them, I will love you forever, babysit your kids/shoes, anthing!!!!!  lol


----------



## peppers90

*Asha~ *I'm drooling over those pythons!!  I see why you got compliments-they are so hot~

*CatCat~ *your wine rolandos look nice.  I am still debating about this shoe-it looks so good on everyone.  CONGRATS!


----------



## peppers90

I got these Graffiti Clichys on sale at NAP~ Don't know what the heck I will wear with them, but I thought they were pretty unique....


----------



## Stinas

ooooo----I like those a lot Peppers!
They look sooo much better on than in stock photos!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Peppers*- those are so cute! They look great on you! I have the Pigalle version of them on my watch list on ebay.


----------



## danicky

peppers90  very pretty. I agree, they look much better in person. Congrats on them!


----------



## RRSC

wow so many nice new additions!!
Asha: I can't stop staring at your python NP's!!!! AHHHHHH!!! I NEED to have those!!  Tell me where too!!!


----------



## babypie

Peppers those look cool! You wear them well.  They look much better on than stock photos.


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you ladies  i'm still trying to hunt down the leopard version of the lova 
ahh yes practice makes perfect..sometime soon they will make their appearance 

*ashakes* &* peppers*  i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your new additions  

If only i can still get my hand one the VP with burgundy tip


----------



## shopalot

peppers - very HOT!


----------



## surlygirl

ashakes - The python and the wine on that shoe is GORGEOUS! Love, love, love them. Congrats on finding that shoe! It's amazing.


----------



## cfellis522

Beautiful shoe!  I want!!!  *stamping feet*


----------



## Edrine

peppers90 said:


> I got these Graffiti Clichys on sale at NAP~ Don't know what the heck I will wear with them, but I thought they were pretty unique....


 

peppers, these are so prettyhow do they fit?


----------



## blackbird

wow..I love all the new shoes!

And seeing all the open toe shoes are making me want to dig up my Raffia YoYo Slingbacks that I haven't worn in awhile. They definitely fall under the category of "these shoes hurt my feet, but I love them."


----------



## starryviolet

python roccia numero prive heels = absolutely stunning!


----------



## peppers90

*Edrine*~ I usually wear 35.5 in CLs, but I got a 36 in these and they fit perfect-no heel pads or anything!!  I would say they have the same fit as a Decolette.  


  THANKS for the compliments ladies, now what to wear with them...?


----------



## ms piggy

^ How about a simple shift dress in black or dark brown?


----------



## fmd914

Last Week's Mail Arrivals:

Black Grease YoYos




Black Python Simples




Navy Blue Mouche


----------



## catcat

fmd914 said:


> Last Week's Mail Arrivals:
> 
> Black Grease YoYos
> 
> View attachment 374508
> 
> 
> Black Python Simples
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Mouche
> 
> View attachment 374510


 

Beautiful additions... I really love all three the yoyos are very practical the simples classy & the python adds a little edge and the Blue Mouche is just TDF... impeccable tast!
*Peppers* the graffiti look great on you what a fun shoe!


----------



## fmd914

catcat said:


> Beautiful additions... I really love all three the yoyos are very practical the simples classy & the python adds a little edge and the Blue Mouche is just TDF... impeccable tast!
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks catcat.  You HAVE to get the black pythons.  With your style - I think you would wear them so much!!!!


----------



## pazt

fmd914 said:


> Last Week's Mail Arrivals:
> 
> Black Grease YoYos
> 
> View attachment 374508
> 
> 
> Black Python Simples
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Mouche
> 
> View attachment 374510



everything is gorgeous!


----------



## eggpudding

the blue mouche is TDF, indeed!! and ashakes--all i can say is, WOW!!!!!! *sigh*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*pepper and fmd914 *, love your new babies


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*fmd914*- love your new additions!


----------



## danicky

fmd914  lol, what a busy week. I love the grease Yoyo's, and the Python's and the Blue Mouche. Love them all!!!


----------



## fmd914

peppers90 said:


> *Edrine*~ I usually wear 35.5 in CLs, but I got a 36 in these and they fit perfect-no heel pads or anything!! I would say they have the same fit as a Decolette.
> 
> 
> THANKS for the compliments ladies, now what to wear with them...?


 

Peppers - Love those.  In addition to the others suggestions, how about cream or off white?


----------



## fmd914

Patz, eggpudding, DeeDeeLovely, MPA and danicky - thanks for the compliments.  Was feeling a little guilty so thanks for helping to enable!!!!


----------



## sara999

asha i am IN LOVE!!!


----------



## cjy

fmd914 said:


> Last Week's Mail Arrivals:
> 
> Black Grease YoYos
> 
> View attachment 374508
> 
> 
> Black Python Simples
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Mouche
> 
> View attachment 374510


WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leefi

fmd914 said:


> Last Week's Mail Arrivals:
> 
> Black Grease YoYos
> 
> View attachment 374508
> 
> 
> Black Python Simples
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Mouche
> 
> View attachment 374510



wow, all of them are gorgeous but i ESPECIALLY love the Navy Bloue Mouche!!! so pretty!!! enjoy your new beauties!!


----------



## shopalot

*fmd914* the mailman was kind to you!
I Love your pythons!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks cjy, leefi and shopalot.  

The Navy mouches are my favorite also (but don't tell my black pythons...).


----------



## ashakes

*Thanks ladies. The shoes are from BG, but they were a random find in the stock room; they were literally lost.  Foxy, I was that buyer, but your SA got the information wrong. I purchased 2 pairs, one for myself and one to sell.  As some of you ladies know, I sometimes sell here and there, but I am not a regular seller and I do not by any means clean out stock like some Ebayers do.  I figured it was a good opportunity to make a little chump change to fund this purchase.  Anyways, I was very lucky to find one of my HG shoes and they have quickly become a favorite.*



catcat said:


> *ashakes*, those are divine
> 
> 
> I realized that I didn't post my latest additions here so I decided to keep them:
> wine patent rolande!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today UPS brought my Black Kid Simple Pumps, they are great but I kind of regret to not have waited until autome. I should have ordered the python instead. Now they fit well but I have the impression that they are less comfy than my VP etc...


*Congrats catcat.  I love the color and style of the rolande and the simples are such a great basic!*



fmd914 said:


> Last Week's Mail Arrivals:
> 
> Black Grease YoYos
> 
> View attachment 374508
> 
> 
> Black Python Simples
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Mouche
> 
> View attachment 374510


 
*You did well!   I especially love the navy blue mouche and the black python simples.*

*Peppers, those graffitis look great on you!  I can't wait to see your outfits. You always have great taste when you are putting together your bags and shoes!*


----------



## peppers90

*fmd*~  love your new additions;  the blue mouche is very pretty!!  Also, like your pythons


----------



## LavenderIce

We're all on a tear with our CLs!  Love all the additions, especially Asha's roccia python NPs with burgundy tip.


----------



## ladydeluxe

ashakes said:


> WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them! You ladies have been busy.
> 
> I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol
> 
> I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera! Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!


 

WAHHHH! *asha*, are there any left in size 37? holy moly, these are TDF! hope i can find these one day...


----------



## natassha68

fmd914 said:


> Last Week's Mail Arrivals:
> 
> Black Grease YoYos
> 
> View attachment 374508
> 
> 
> Black Python Simples
> 
> View attachment 374509
> 
> 
> Navy Blue Mouche
> 
> View attachment 374510




 Great purchases!! love the navy mouches .. wear them well !


----------



## natassha68

Python n. prives = Ridiculous  .... why did you have to give them up? fit?   





ashakes said:


> WOW. I missed a whole lot of gorgeous additions. Congrats on all of them! It took me a while to catch up on all of them!  You ladies have been busy.
> 
> I got these last week, but I've been out of town so I was just able to post now. These were my HG so I was happy to get a phone call that a random pair in my size was found amongst a sea of simple pumps! I wore them this weekend and I got so many compliments from women AND MEN! My best friend's husband even commented on them. lol
> 
> I will try to post modelings photos this evening. I wish I had taken a camera!  Ok, enough rambling, here are my python roccia numero prive heels with burgandy tip and heel!
> 
> 
> Python n. prives = Ridiculous  .... why did you have to give them up? fit?


----------



## ms piggy

*fmd914*, awesome choices. I love the python Simples in your avatar!


----------



## hlfinn

oh ashakes those are stunning! i want to have the kind of SA who will call me when they find something fabulous in my size! or when something i want gets returned or goes on sale!


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Ashakes* and *fmd*, fantastic finds! Congrats!!

P.S. Ashakes, if you have them, list them! I want to see if one is my size, LOL!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Introducing my new silver oxfords!  Box says Sometimes Laminata ???  I love them!  I was worried at first as the elastic on the slingback did not seem to want to accomodate sliding over the back of my long foot but with much tugging and strain on the elastic they finally went on.  There is only a small elastic area on one side but I am going to wear them around the house some as I am sure the leather will stretch as well.  I've never had issues with the Numero Prive slingbacks but this one did not go on with ease out of the box as I am used to.  These are keepers and total diva shoes like I like em!  I see me sporting these possibly to the Jay Z-Mary J. Blige concert in April where I scored 5th row from stage seats!  These will fit right in and also go with many of my bags.  Silver Sedaraby Manolo for my classy moods and these for my sassy moods 

You ladies are killing me with the python roccias!  Ashakes what a find!  I so want to find these in a 42 one day.


----------



## canismajor

Those look fabulous on you!  Congrats, *BlkLadyLaw*!


----------



## ledaatomica

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Introducing my new silver oxfords!
> You ladies are killing me with the python roccias! Ashakes what a find! I so want to find these in a 42 one day.


 

wow wow you wear them so well! congrats on your new wonderful addition to your already unique collection!

I totally know what you mean about the ladies here killing us with those roccia pythons. My heart stops for a while when I first see any pictures of them....


----------



## JRed

blkladylaw, you wear the oxfords so well.  the normal stock pics don't do them any justice.  they look stunning on you.  congratulations!


----------



## Chins4

Soooooooo funky . Love them!


----------



## shopalot

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Introducing my new silver oxfords!  Box says Sometimes Laminata ???  I love them!  I was worried at first as the elastic on the slingback did not seem to want to accomodate sliding over the back of my long foot but with much tugging and strain on the elastic they finally went on.  There is only a small elastic area on one side but I am going to wear them around the house some as I am sure the leather will stretch as well.  I've never had issues with the Numero Prive slingbacks but this one did not go on with ease out of the box as I am used to.  These are keepers and total diva shoes like I like em!  I see me sporting these possibly to the Jay Z-Mary J. Blige concert in April where I scored 5th row from stage seats!  These will fit right in and also go with many of my bags.  Silver Sedaraby Manolo for my classy moods and these for my sassy moods
> 
> You ladies are killing me with the python roccias!  Ashakes what a find!  I so want to find these in a 42 one day.



Beautiful Oxfords!
You look fierce in them!
The do look better IRL than in the stock picture


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats BLL!  I LOVE your collection.  You have the para la cruz (cha cha) tugging at my heart and the sometimes has surely piqued my interest.


----------



## nyc_besos

i dont have louboutins but I have been thinking about b/c my bf wants to get me a pair or manolos because i always say i spend on bags but not shoes you ladies have great pairs makes me want these instead of manolos?


----------



## danicky

BlkLadyLaw  they are really pretty. Congrats, and wear them well!!Let us know how the concert was. Im sure you will get lots of compliments on your CL's.


----------



## cjy

BlkLadyLaw those look AWESOM on you!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Blkladylaw~  Those silver oxfords look great on your feet!  I bet you got some compliments on those at the concert~~


----------



## gemruby41

*BlkLadyLaw-*very pretty!!! I saw those in a beige color at NM, but the silver ones are definitely breathtaking. Enjoy the concert


----------



## Edrine

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Introducing my new silver oxfords! Box says Sometimes Laminata ??? I love them! I was worried at first as the elastic on the slingback did not seem to want to accomodate sliding over the back of my long foot but with much tugging and strain on the elastic they finally went on. There is only a small elastic area on one side but I am going to wear them around the house some as I am sure the leather will stretch as well. I've never had issues with the Numero Prive slingbacks but this one did not go on with ease out of the box as I am used to. These are keepers and total diva shoes like I like em! I see me sporting these possibly to the Jay Z-Mary J. Blige concert in April where I scored 5th row from stage seats! These will fit right in and also go with many of my bags. Silver Sedaraby Manolo for my classy moods and these for my sassy moods
> 
> You ladies are killing me with the python roccias! Ashakes what a find! I so want to find these in a 42 one day.


 

these are so pretty..i'm so getting a pair  too


----------



## dknigh21

BlkLadyLaw - Those are gorgeous, show stopping shoes. They look great on you.


----------



## danicky

Here are my Nude Architek's. I will post modeling pics tomorrow (lol, I need a pedicure bad).


----------



## RRSC

BlkLadyLaw: Those oxfords look gorgeous!! I love the silver 
danicky: OMG you're making me want to get a pair too!!!


----------



## canismajor

Yay!  Congratulations, danicky!  
Awaiting tomorrows pics... :tumbleweed:  (lol... always wanted to use that!)


danicky said:


> Here are my Nude Architek's. I will post modeling pics tomorrow (lol, I need a pedicure bad).


----------



## Stinas

BlkLadyLaw - I never liked those until now that I see them on your foot!  They are cute!!!  
Danicky - Love those!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

danicky said:


> Here are my Nude Architek's. I will post modeling pics tomorrow (lol, I need a pedicure bad).


 
congrats! lovely pair. I badly need a pedi as well... its been so cold here that I have been postponing it... shame on me


----------



## danicky

RRSC , you should. I love them! I keep looking at them!

xnplo  thanks. I will post tomorrow.:shame: Witing to get that pedi. lol


----------



## danicky

Stinas  me too.  I am sooo in love. They are next to me on the bed..

ledaatomica  thank you. I have been waiting to get a pedi for too long. Lol, here is still winter.


----------



## shopalot

danicky great shoes!

Funny about the pedi's, it's freezing here, and we're going through snow storm after snow storm, but I went for a pedi, and the only reason I did was because I did not want to show off my new CL's with horrible looking toes!


----------



## ledaatomica

I am officially on a *Pigalle* ban after this pair for 2008 ( unless some nude patent, leopard pony or lace 120 mm magically appear my way begging to be purchased) I really wanted something pink or around this color so these Magenta 120 mm Pigalles are muted enough and fit the bill....


----------



## Rocky

ledaatomica said:


> ( *unless some nude patent, leopard pony or lace 120 mm magically appear my way begging to be purchased*)



Ha!  I love it and I love your Pigalle's.


----------



## Stinas

shopalot said:


> danicky great shoes!
> 
> Funny about the pedi's, it's freezing here, and we're going through snow storm after snow storm, but I went for a pedi, and the only reason I did was because I did not want to show off my new CL's with horrible looking toes!


lol  I do the same thing!


ledaatomica said:


> I am officially on a *Pigalle* ban after this pair for 2008 ( unless some nude patent, leopard pony or lace 120 mm magically appear my way begging to be purchased) I really wanted something pink or around this color so these Magenta 120 mm Pigalles are muted enough and fit the bill....


These are great!  I love the color!


----------



## canismajor

OMG, I was just lusting after these the other day I tried them on! 
 Congratulations on getting them!!!  


ledaatomica said:


> I am officially on a *Pigalle* ban after this pair for 2008 ( unless some nude patent, leopard pony or lace 120 mm magically appear my way begging to be purchased) I really wanted something pink or around this color so these Magenta 120 mm Pigalles are muted enough and fit the bill....


----------



## ledaatomica

Rocky said:


> Ha! I love it and I love your Pigalle's.


 
lol yes sometimes boundaries are important. thanks for the compliment!



Stinas said:


> These are great! I love the color!


 
thanks *stinas *!



xnplo said:


> OMG, I was just lusting after these the other day I tried them on!
> Congratulations on getting them!!!


 
thanks 
what made you not get them?


----------



## canismajor

I was rather indecisive about fit.  
The 36 would have been perfect lengh-wise for me, but width-wise, 36.5 was the perfect size.   The 36 caused 'extra flesh' at the sides which would need to be 'stuffed' back in from time to time and that was rather unattractive...  The 36.5 would be way too loose to maneuver in 120s and I doubted that heel grips would work enough to correct that flop.  Then when looking at myself in the mirror, I saw the reflection of patent white Yoyos on the table, got distracted and went to try those on.  So I never got to revisit the Pigalles.   



ledaatomica said:


> thanks
> what made you not get them?


----------



## babypie

Ledaa those are amazing! Sexy! Hot! Beautiful! <-- all at the same time!

Every time I see these I want them but I refuse to buy another Pigalle until I wear my current ones.


----------



## babypie

xnplo said:


> I was rather indecisive about fit.
> The 36 would have been perfect lengh-wise for me, but width-wise, 36.5 was the perfect size. The 36 caused 'extra flesh' at the sides which would need to be 'stuffed' back in from time to time and that was rather unattractive... The 36.5 would be way too loose to maneuver in 120s and I doubted that heel grips would work enough to correct that flop. *Then when looking at myself in the mirror, I saw the reflection of patent white Yoyos on the table, got distracted and went to try those on. So I never got to revisit the Pigalles.*


 
You're so cute


----------



## canismajor

:shame:





babypie said:


> You're so cute


----------



## Edrine

ledaatomica said:


> I am officially on a *Pigalle* ban after this pair for 2008 ( unless some nude patent, leopard pony or lace 120 mm magically appear my way begging to be purchased) I really wanted something pink or around this color so these Magenta 120 mm Pigalles are muted enough and fit the bill....


 

leda,the color!!these are tdf!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *Erdine*!  



babypie said:


> Ledaa those are amazing! Sexy! Hot! Beautiful! <-- all at the same time!
> 
> Every time I see these I want them but I refuse to buy another Pigalle until I wear my current ones.


 
aww thanks you are so sweet. You should take yours out soon!


----------



## babypie

ledaatomica said:


> thanks *Erdine*!
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks you are so sweet. You should take yours out soon!


 
imagine the stares then!


----------



## danicky

ledaatomica  they are gorgeous. Love the color. Congrats!!


----------



## danicky

shopalot said:


> danicky great shoes!
> 
> Funny about the pedi's, it's freezing here, and we're going through snow storm after snow storm, but I went for a pedi, and the only reason I did was because I did not want to show off my new CL's with horrible looking toes!


 
Thanks. That's why I didn't want to model my new CL's, also. Maybe tomorrow. Can't wait for nice weather.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *danicky*! we both have experienced that 'in the clouds' sensation today receiving new shoes


----------



## Lynn12

Congrats Leda!  Those Pigalles are amazing!  I bought the Trina Turk top on the left to match a Dior hot pink/rasberry patent peep-toe pump.  Here are a few other suggestions from the Trina Turk website.  I swear that all her clothes are a perfect match to CL!!!


----------



## danicky

ledaatomica said:


> thanks *danicky*! we both have experienced that 'in the clouds' sensation today receiving new shoes


 
LOL, YEY for us!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Lynn12 said:


> Congrats Leda! Those Pigalles are amazing! I bought the Trina Turk top on the left to match a Dior hot pink/rasberry patent peep-toe pump. Here are a few other suggestions from the Trina Turk website. I swear that all her clothes are a perfect match to CL!!!


 
thanks Lynn!
ooo I love that top and such a good match too... I have to check out that designer a little more closely.  I appreciate so much the suggestion.


----------



## Lynn12

ledaatomica said:


> thanks Lynn!
> ooo I love that top and such a good match too... I have to check out that designer a little more closely. I appreciate so much the suggestion.


 
www.trinaturk.com


----------



## dknigh21

*Danicky* - They look really pretty. Can't wait for modeling pics.
*
Ledaatomica* - Those are just beautiful. The color is so gorgeous.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thank you ladies!  I think this makes pair #11 for me.




ledaatomica said:


> I am officially on a *Pigalle* ban after this pair for 2008 ... these Magenta 120 mm Pigalles are muted enough and fit the bill....



They look great on you...I love the color!  Hotness!



dknigh21 said:


> BlkLadyLaw - Those are gorgeous, show stopping shoes. They look great on you.




Show-stoppers...that is my criteria for CLs   If I am spending that much they had better be show-stoppers!



Edrine said:


> these are so pretty..i'm so getting a pair  too



FYI these come in black also apparantly for the ladies that like the style but find the silver too much for their lifestyle/wardrobe


----------



## compulsivepurse

*ledaatomica *- I love our Pigalles!! They are the perfect splash of color!
*BlkLadyLaw - *Fantastic Boots!


----------



## catcat

> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> BlkLadyLaw - I never liked those until now that I see them on your foot! They are cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they look much nicer irl real eyecatchers
> 
> *Danicky* the archi is such a beautiful shoe really tempting but I have the nude patent VP's preordered so I am covered on the nude side, lol !
> 
> 
> *ledaatomica  whow ,* lovely color congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - Nice additions.  

Blkldylaw - Those look so much better on than the pics could ever make you think!!!!  Please post modeling pics of the outfit you wear with them.


----------



## stinam

Lynn12 said:


> Congrats Leda! Those Pigalles are amazing! I bought the Trina Turk top on the left to match a Dior hot pink/rasberry patent peep-toe pump. Here are a few other suggestions from the Trina Turk website. I swear that all her clothes are a perfect match to CL!!!


 
*Lynn*, I couldn't agree more that Trina Turk's clothing is a perfect match for CLs.  I bought my first peice from her this past fall to match my fuschia suede Lady Gres and now I am hooked!!  The fit on her clothes is amazing and I love the colors she uses.


----------



## natassha68

Wow Leda, those look unreal!!


----------



## danicky

dknigh21  thanks. I will post some today. After my pedi. lol

catcat thanks. I would trade them for your VP's. LOL


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I always forget to post these here instead of having to start a new thread.  lol  Well here they are again...my gold flats, black kid w/red tip VPs, black Simples 85, and nude patent Yoyos 110.


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you for all the compliments *dknigh21*, *BlkLadyLaw*, *complusivepurse*, *catcat*, *natassha68*


*oo_let_me_see*  lovely new additions! all truly classics and timeless. congrats!  Yoyos


----------



## eggpudding

oooh i am really liking your red tip kid VP's *oo_let_me_see*!!!


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> I always forget to post these here instead of having to start a new thread. lol Well here they are again...my gold flats, black kid w/red tip VPs, black Simples 85, and nude patent Yoyos 110.


Wowza girl great new addittions! Donn't you just love the VP's???


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks leda, eggpudding, and cjy.

Yes cjy, there are gorgeous, plus comfortable!


----------



## compulsivepurse

oo_let_me_see, your shoes are lovely!! Tey all look great on you! I also like your Burberry rainboots.  I have different pair and love wearing them.


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see  wow, love the new additions. Love the VP's.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

compulsivepurse said:


> oo_let_me_see, your shoes are lovely!! Tey all look great on you! I also like your Burberry rainboots.  I have different pair and love wearing them.



Thanks!  It's been rainy and crappy all day today.  Makes me want to go to bed!  lol


----------



## peppers90

Finally got a pair of Pythons~  had to go up a 1/2 size, but that's what padding is for


----------



## cjy

peppers! OMG!!!!! TDF and they look so wonderful on you!!!


----------



## RRSC

Peppers:  wow!! Oh my goodness those are beautiful!!


----------



## wantmore

I missed so much posts and I   at a lot of your shoes. You ladies scored!

*ashakes* - those python Roccia are TDF! I have yet to find a good SA that will give me that kind of service...I'm so envious!

*xnplo* - where did you see the White patent yoyo? (I'm really wishing I could find the right size for me in these shoes. I just love the style of it - after the NP/VP).


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Peppers- those are TDF! They look amazing on you!


----------



## poshchick

Wow ! Loving the new additions! Here's mines:


----------



## danicky

peppers90  love the pythons. They look great on your feet.

poshchick thoese are sexy!!! They look great on.


----------



## dknigh21

*oo_let_me_see* - Those are all great additions. I'm loving the VPs and the Yoyos. Both are so beautiful.

*poshchick* - Your Rolandes are gorgeous. They look beyond amazing on you. Absolutely TDF.


----------



## gingerfarm

poshchick, they look awesome!!! congrats!


----------



## Shasta

*Wowee girls amazing additions!  I love every pic!  *


----------



## peppers90

Posh~ *WOW* girl-you should be the CL model for those!  Great shoes and great legs~~ Very classy and sexy


----------



## oo_let_me_see

peppers...your python simples are so gorgeous.  I got some too and am waiting for them to be delivered.  I can stare at yours in the meantime!!!!


----------



## natassha68

*Peppers & Posh*  ....... WOW !!!!!!.......  wear them well & enjoy every bit of them !!


----------



## gemruby41

*ledaatomica*-those are HOT!!!!

*oo_let_me_see*-great additions!! You model them well!!!

*peppers*- I  the python simples!

*danicky*-can't wait to see modeling pics.

*posh*-the Rolandes are TDF.  Are they comfortable to walk in?


----------



## fmd914

Loving all of them.  Peppers - you know how I feel about anything python!!!

Posh - those are so HOT on.  Now you got me thinking about another pair....


----------



## canismajor

White patent Yoyos are at NM in Newport Beach  
(as of 2 Saturdays ago, at least)



wantmore said:


> *xnplo* - where did you see the White patent yoyo? (I'm really wishing I could find the right size for me in these shoes. I just love the style of it - after the NP/VP).


----------



## Stinas

Posh - Those Rolandes are BEAUTIFUL!
Peppers -


----------



## Stinas

I have been dreaming about these Joli's ever since I tried them on last week.  So I returned my taupe Minibouts and bought these babies!


----------



## *Lo

^^^Stinas I loooove those, they are sooo cute!


----------



## canismajor

They look so pretty on!  Good choice & Congrats! 


Stinas said:


> I have been dreaming about these Joli's ever since I tried them on last week.  So I returned my taupe Minibouts and bought these babies!


----------



## alessandra83

My latest addition...


----------



## ledaatomica

alessandra83 said:


> My latest addition...


 
congrats! these are cute.


----------



## danicky

Stinas  thoese are some sexy shoes!!! Love them! Congrats!!!

alessandra83 very pretty. Love the color!


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> I have been dreaming about these Joli's ever since I tried them on last week. So I returned my taupe Minibouts and bought these babies!


 
for returning the taupe minibouts 

and for getting these gorgeous sexy feminine beauties instead


----------



## canismajor

OMG, these are awesome!  
Modeling pics, please... 


alessandra83 said:


> My latest addition...


----------



## babypie

Those are so cute Stinas! Va-va-voom!


----------



## Stinas

alessandra83 said:


> My latest addition...


WOW those are great!!!


*Lo said:


> ^^^Stinas I loooove those, they are sooo cute!


 


xnplo said:


> They look so pretty on! Good choice & Congrats!


 


danicky said:


> Stinas thoese are some sexy shoes!!! Love them! Congrats!!!
> 
> alessandra83 very pretty. Love the color!


 


ledaatomica said:


> for returning the taupe minibouts
> 
> and for getting these gorgeous sexy feminine beauties instead





babypie said:


> Those are so cute Stinas! Va-va-voom!




Thanks!!!  I have been dreaming of them since I tried them on.  Im telling you, go shopping alone!!  You think better alone than with people.  I like my first opinion best lol
Can you believe I went down a full size in these?  weird...maybe my foot is shirinking?


----------



## dknigh21

Stinas - Those are so pretty, and the color is great. They look absolutely fab on you.


----------



## ledaatomica

Stinas said:


> Thanks!!! I have been dreaming of them since I tried them on. Im telling you, go shopping alone!! You think better alone than with people. I like my first opinion best lol
> Can you believe I went down a full size in these? weird...maybe my foot is shirinking?


 
what??? you took your helmut size? I thougt these were TTS ( not CLTS)


----------



## lawchick

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Introducing my new silver oxfords! Box says Sometimes Laminata ??? I love them! I was worried at first as the elastic on the slingback did not seem to want to accomodate sliding over the back of my long foot but with much tugging and strain on the elastic they finally went on. There is only a small elastic area on one side but I am going to wear them around the house some as I am sure the leather will stretch as well. I've never had issues with the Numero Prive slingbacks but this one did not go on with ease out of the box as I am used to. These are keepers and total diva shoes like I like em! I see me sporting these possibly to the Jay Z-Mary J. Blige concert in April where I scored 5th row from stage seats! These will fit right in and also go with many of my bags. Silver Sedaraby Manolo for my classy moods and these for my sassy moods
> 
> You ladies are killing me with the python roccias! Ashakes what a find! I so want to find these in a 42 one day.


I LOVE thise!!!


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica said:


> what??? you took your helmut size? I thougt these were TTS ( not CLTS)


ok, last week I tried on a 38.5 and it felt a little loose, so this week I picked up the display & my heart sank when it said "last pair", it was a 38..soooo....I tried it on and it was perfect.  Snug, but not too tight snug, just right.  So, I guess I can say I sized down.  Maybe its just my foot?  Lately ive been sizing all weird with CL.  
I think Asha has these too, wonder how she sized in them?
Maybe its because its a Dorsay(sp?) pump?


----------



## gaffer1128

would  you like to sale it the black one


----------



## gaffer1128

hi the purple christian heels look great can you try to wear it and post some images lovely thank





[/quote]


----------



## RRSC

OMG *Stinas *you got the Jolies!!!!! My god the red looks soooooo good on you!! The more I look at the red the more I want to get it too!!


----------



## catcat

whow so many great additions, I have a hard time keeping up with this thread...

*oo_let_me_see*.....great additions I love them all (we do have a bid of the same taste I do have all of them too apart the flats)

*peppers* those are stunning can't say thas enought

*stinas* congrats such a fun shoe, love the red

*poshchick* the rolandes look amazing on you I am jelous with all my wrinkles and the toecleavage your's don't even show!


----------



## catcat

alessandra83 said:


> My latest addition...


 

Whow I really like thse the stiching is amazing, congrats, would love to see modelling pics!


----------



## poshchick

Hi everyone - my goodness, I go to bed for the night and this thread moves on so quickly! So here goes: 

danicky, dknigh21, gingrfarm, natassha68 - thankyou for your lovely comments! 

peppers90 - beleive me I would love to be a model for CL - can you imagine that?! All the shoes to try on, I think it would come under the definition of heaven! 

gemruby41 - walking in these, well, I wore these last night to my work and at first no they weren't easy to walk in. I actually felt like I was moving the heel forward, i.e the heel hit the ground, then the ball of my foot was sliding forward if you know what I mean? But I tightened the straps and that seemed to make it a lot better. I think it is just practice really. 

fmd914 - get another pair! lol 

stinas - wow I love your red Jolis, so gorgeous! Will look fab with denim and white! Love them.

Alessandra - love the shoes! We need modelling pics! lol 

Catcat - I always think my feet look very veiny in pictures haha... I suppose its because there is so much pressure on them! The shoe actually has quite a lot of toe cleavage - I'll try find a pic, but I like it, do you not? 

xxx

Also how do I do little smilies in the replies?! xxx


----------



## Kamilla850

I cannot keep up with this thread, I love all the new additions!
Stinas - the red jolis are adorable.  Wear them well.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

stinas, the jolies are soooo puuuurdddyyyyy


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> I have been dreaming about these Joli's ever since I tried them on last week.  So I returned my taupe Minibouts and bought these babies!



Your feet look PERFECT in them !!!!


----------



## natassha68

alessandra83 said:


> My latest addition...



Love them , wear them well !


----------



## shopalot

oo_let_me_see said:


> I always forget to post these here instead of having to start a new thread. lol Well here they are again...my gold flats, black kid w/red tip VPs, black Simples 85, and nude patent Yoyos 110.


 
Love the new additions!
Love the nudes!



peppers90 said:


> Finally got a pair of Pythons~ had to go up a 1/2 size, but that's what padding is for


 
I'm dying here! The simples are TDF!!!



poshchick said:


> Wow ! Loving the new additions! Here's mines:


 
I love these Rolande! They look amazing on you!



Stinas said:


> I have been dreaming about these Joli's ever since I tried them on last week. So I returned my taupe Minibouts and bought these babies!


 
I love the color!
I've never been a fan of red shoes or red anything for that matter, but these have definatley attracted my attention!


----------



## Edrine

alessandra83 said:


> My latest addition...


 
TDF!!i had my SA watch out for a pair on my size..



ledaatomica said:


> for returning the taupe minibouts
> 
> and for getting these gorgeous sexy feminine beauties instead


 
stinas the joli's are gorgeous!!!


----------



## ashakes

I disppear for a couple of days and I can't keep up in CL land!

*oo_let_me_see*.....you cleaned up girl! If I don't hear from you soon, I'll call the authorities. 

*peppers* those are stunning on you.  I love the python roccia simples!  OT, but I wore mine last week I think and my little niece said "Ashie (nickname), I love all of your shoes, but these are kind of weird b/c they look like a fishie".  I had a good laugh.

*stinas* love the jolie.  They are so pretty in red! 

*poshchick* the rolandes look amazing on you!  Congrats on getting them!  You are going to get so many compliments!


----------



## ashakes

*leda*, whoops, I didn't go back enough pages.  I love the magenta pigalles!  They are such a hot color and I know with your wardrobe they will look fantastic!


----------



## ashakes

danicky said:


> Here are my Nude Architek's. I will post modeling pics tomorrow (lol, I need a pedicure bad).


 
Congrats!  Can't wait for modeling photos!






natassha68 said:


> Python n. prives = Ridiculous .... why did you have to give them up? fit?


 
No I didn't give them up.  They fit me perfectly. They are sitting in my closet as we speak. I wore them twice already since getting them and that's a lot for one pair of CLs considering the choices I have. 



BlkLadyLaw said:


> Introducing my new silver oxfords! Box says Sometimes Laminata ??? I love them! I was worried at first as the elastic on the slingback did not seem to want to accomodate sliding over the back of my long foot but with much tugging and strain on the elastic they finally went on. There is only a small elastic area on one side but I am going to wear them around the house some as I am sure the leather will stretch as well. I've never had issues with the Numero Prive slingbacks but this one did not go on with ease out of the box as I am used to. These are keepers and total diva shoes like I like em! I see me sporting these possibly to the Jay Z-Mary J. Blige concert in April where I scored 5th row from stage seats! These will fit right in and also go with many of my bags. Silver Sedaraby Manolo for my classy moods and these for my sassy moods
> 
> You ladies are killing me with the python roccias! Ashakes what a find! I so want to find these in a 42 one day.


 
Blkladylaw, you always get the coolest "DIVA" shoes!  Have a fabulous time at the concert!


----------



## Shasta

*Holy Mary Mother of God!   Are the exact words that came out of my mouth when I saw your new shoes Stinas!!! What size did you get in these?  I think our size is the same.  They are so amazing on your feet.  I didn't even know that they came in red!*


----------



## peppers90

*Stinas*~  Those are jaw dropping shoes!!  You will def get some compliments on those~~


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-Those are certainly beautiful!!!!!!
BTW, all the shoes you show us look great on your feet.  It's like you have the perfect feet for modeling shoes!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ashakes said:


> *oo_let_me_see*.....you cleaned up girl! If I don't hear from you soon, I'll call the authorities.



hehehehehehehe  you've got my back.  lol


----------



## danicky

Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.


----------



## babypie

Oh wow, those are gorgeous Danicky! They look great on you, perfect for you skin tone.


----------



## poshchick

Wow danicky, love love love! They are just so absolutely gorgeous! xxx


----------



## so-phisticated

danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222


 
ooh very pretty.. saw them at the store today, tried them on in black but they were too big.. didnt have my size as usual


----------



## *Lo

Danicky they look perfect on you!!!!  Congrats! they are beautiful


----------



## starryviolet

Beautiful


----------



## natassha68

danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222



 them !!!... I got these also 2 months ago, and have  them since... wear them well !


----------



## dknigh21

Danicky - They look so great on you. Very pretty.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

danicky.....ssssseeeeexxxxxyyyy


----------



## danicky

babypie ,poshchick , so-phisticated , *Lo , shopbopchic , natassha68 , dknigh21 , DeeDeeDelovely , thank you ladies. You are all so sweet. Now I'm only hoping for nice, warm weather so I can wear them.


----------



## shopalot

danicky, they are beautiful and they look amazing on your feet!


----------



## *Lo

My new horatio slings (my new favs)


----------



## danicky

shopalot  thanks so much. I am so in love


*Lo  gorgeous. Love, love, love them. Congrats!!


----------



## cjy

danicky they a fabulous! That last shot really shows you are a model! Such a pretty pose!!


----------



## danicky

cjy said:


> danicky they a fabulous! That last shot really shows you are a model! Such a pretty pose!!


 
Ohh, thank you. You are so sweet. :shame:


----------



## RRSC

danicky: they are gorgeous on you!! Gosh the more I look at your pics the more I want them!!! I need to stop opening up this thread!


----------



## gemruby41

danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222


They are so pretty on you!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo said:


> My new horatio slings (my new favs)


Congrats on a beautiful pair!!
I received the o my slings today and they were too small.   Did you have to size up on these?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Danicky!

Thanks Gemruby!  Im sorry to hear about the O My's, I hate that feeling, your sooo excited for them to come and they dont fit its a huge let down.......I did not have to size up for these, I usually need a 41.5 in closed toes and the 41 fit great


----------



## canismajor

Very pretty on you, *danicky*!  
Congrats... 


danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> 
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222


----------



## danicky

RRSC  thanks. LOL, you should get them. They are super comfy.

gemruby41  thank you so much!!

xnplo thanks alot!


----------



## Shasta

*Danicky, those are just lovely.  Very elegant, now I may have to order these! *


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Everyone's additions are so beautiful!!!!

My python simples have arrived too.


----------



## danicky

Shasta said:


> *Danicky, those are just lovely. Very elegant, now I may have to order these! *


 
 Thanks so much.


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see said:


> Everyone's additions are so beautiful!!!!
> 
> My python simples have arrived too.


 
Very pretty. Congrats. Modeling pcs?


----------



## archygirl

danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222



WOWSA! They are fab! Look great on you danicky!


----------



## babypie

oo_let_me_see said:


> Everyone's additions are so beautiful!!!!
> 
> My python simples have arrived too.


----------



## Chins4

Ok, so I finally got around to the family portrait for my growing collection of CLs . Given that that I only bought my 1st pair in January this year I think you can see that I have fallen hard and fast..................

I also did shot of each pair seperately so this could take 2 posts 

Back row L to R Black patent Deceollete Zeppas 38 (bit too big, might have to Ebay these), Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tip 37.5, Black Kid Simple 85s 37.5, Miss Freds 38, Black Kid Helmuts 36.
Front row L to R Red Karey Decolletes 37.5, Teal Suede Stevas 38, Nude Satin Lady Gres 37.5 (also a little big - I'm trying desperately to make them fit!)


----------



## Chins4

.......part 2. I also have to admit that a pair of Leopard Sevillanas and a pair of slingbacks are on their way to me as we speak


----------



## ms piggy

*Chins4*, what a gorgeous collection. One can never have too many pairs of black shoes or in this case CLs!


----------



## Kamilla850

Chins, you have a lovely collection, I especially love the nude satin Lady Gres.


----------



## dknigh21

Chins - You have a lovely collection. It's gown so fast! I need to catch up.


----------



## cfellis522

danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222


 

Danicky,

Those are beautiful!  Wear them well!  

Caroline


----------



## natassha68

Chins4 said:


> Ok, so I finally got around to the family portrait for my growing collection of CLs . Given that that I only bought my 1st pair in January this year I think you can see that I have fallen hard and fast..................
> 
> I also did shot of each pair seperately so this could take 2 posts
> 
> Back row L to R Black patent Deceollete Zeppas 38 (bit too big, might have to Ebay these), Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tip 37.5, Black Kid Simple 85s 37.5, Miss Freds 38, Black Kid Helmuts 36.
> Front row L to R Red Karey Decolletes 37.5, Teal Suede Stevas 38, Nude Satin Lady Gres 37.5 (also a little big - I'm trying desperately to make them fit!)



 Once again, you made my  skip a beat !!!


----------



## danicky

archygirl  thanks so much. 

cfellis522  thank you Caroline.


----------



## danicky

Chins4  stunning collection. The Nude Satin Lady Gres are sooooo pretty!


----------



## canismajor

You've been busy Chins4! 
 your CL family...


Chins4 said:


> Ok, so I finally got around to the family portrait for my growing collection of CLs . Given that that I only bought my 1st pair in January this year I think you can see that I have fallen hard and fast..................
> 
> I also did shot of each pair seperately so this could take 2 posts
> 
> Back row L to R Black patent Deceollete Zeppas 38 (bit too big, might have to Ebay these), Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tip 37.5, Black Kid Simple 85s 37.5, Miss Freds 38, Black Kid Helmuts 36.
> Front row L to R Red Karey Decolletes 37.5, Teal Suede Stevas 38, Nude Satin Lady Gres 37.5 (also a little big - I'm trying desperately to make them fit!)


----------



## Stinas

Chins, great collection!!  Lots of classics!


----------



## eggpudding

*Chins *you've got a pair of leopard Sevillanas on the way??! Oh god, I am green with envy. modeling pics when they do arrive pretty please


----------



## mawsey

Beautiful collection Chins, love them all


----------



## Chins4

eggpudding said:


> *Chins *you've got a pair of leopard Sevillanas on the way??! Oh god, I am green with envy. modeling pics when they do arrive pretty please


 
Thanks to Natasha68 and can008! :tpfrox:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*chins4*, you have a very beautiful collection


----------



## shopalot

chins outstanding collection!
I'm loving your Red Karey Decolletes, how did you find the sizing?


----------



## Chins4

shopalot said:


> chins outstanding collection!
> I'm loving your Red Karey Decolletes, how did you find the sizing?


 
I'm a 37 so I went up half a size to 37.5. These are snug on the toes and ok lengthwise, although I'm taking a while to get used to the low cut heel at the back - doesn't always feel as secure as I'd like. But they make me feel soooooo sexy whenever I wear them  I can't stp taking a peek at them during the day :shame:


----------



## poshchick

Gorgeous Chins! Was it not yourself that the Lady Gres were too big for? x


----------



## Chins4

poshchick said:


> Gorgeous Chins! Was it not yourself that the Lady Gres were too big for? x


 
In all honesty the 37.5 is about half a size too big - I really need a 37 (TTS) but they are so gorgeous I'm doing my best with heel grips etc


----------



## babypie

Chins, I'll say it again, those red kareys are my HG 
Love your patent VPs and helmuts


----------



## Edrine

Chins4 said:


> Ok, so I finally got around to the family portrait for my growing collection of CLs . Given that that I only bought my 1st pair in January this year I think you can see that I have fallen hard and fast..................
> 
> I also did shot of each pair seperately so this could take 2 posts
> 
> Back row L to R Black patent Deceollete Zeppas 38 (bit too big, might have to Ebay these), Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tip 37.5, Black Kid Simple 85s 37.5, Miss Freds 38, Black Kid Helmuts 36.
> Front row L to R Red Karey Decolletes 37.5, Teal Suede Stevas 38, Nude Satin Lady Gres 37.5 (also a little big - I'm trying desperately to make them fit!)


 
chins4, what a lovely collection!!!


----------



## gemruby41

I picked these up today.
Black patent Iowa Zeppa


----------



## gemruby41

Cont'd
Nude patent Kika


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> Cont'd
> Nude patent Kika



Gem - wow, they are both fab on you !! wear them well, enjoy


----------



## mimi23

gemruby41 said:


> I picked these up today.
> Black patent Iowa Zeppa


 

*Gorgeous!!!!!! congratss*

*how did u find the sizing in the iowa zeppa?*


----------



## Kamilla850

gemruby41 said:


> I picked these up today.
> Black patent Iowa Zeppa



Wow these are beautiful!  One of my favorite CL styles.  Wear them well.


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  gorgeous additions. Love the Iowa Zeppa's. Congrats!!


----------



## *Lo

Congrats Gemruby!!  You really did well today!!  They both look terrific on you!


----------



## Zophie

gemruby41 said:


> I picked these up today.
> Black patent Iowa Zeppa


 

These are gorgeous!   Where did you find them?


----------



## shopalot

Gemruby41, excellent choices in shoes!
They both look fabulous on you!
I love the Iowa Zeppa


----------



## gemruby41

mimi23 said:


> *Gorgeous!!!!!! congratss*
> 
> *how did u find the sizing in the iowa zeppa?*


I got my regular CL size in these.



Zophie said:


> These are gorgeous!  Where did you find them?


Purchased at NM.


----------



## ledaatomica

gemruby41 said:


> I picked these up today.
> Black patent Iowa Zeppa


 
love these very much. I wear mine almost weekly. They are just a solid pair so versatile.. good purchase.


----------



## ledaatomica

Chins4 said:


> Ok, so I finally got around to the family portrait for my growing collection of CLs . Given that that I only bought my 1st pair in January this year I think you can see that I have fallen hard and fast..................
> 
> I also did shot of each pair seperately so this could take 2 posts
> 
> Back row L to R Black patent Deceollete Zeppas 38 (bit too big, might have to Ebay these), Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tip 37.5, Black Kid Simple 85s 37.5, Miss Freds 38, Black Kid Helmuts 36.
> Front row L to R Red Karey Decolletes 37.5, Teal Suede Stevas 38, Nude Satin Lady Gres 37.5 (also a little big - I'm trying desperately to make them fit!)


 
Chin4 you have a really super collection. I just love that you have the stevas! They are such a rare classic style that few have gotten a hold of. You have really some nice classics  there.


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - Gorgeous!!!

Chins - only since January?  You do quick work.

Gemruby - Nice additions.  How do the Iowa Zeppas feel? The regular Iowas aren't comfortable for me. I haven't tried the Zeppas.


----------



## babypie

Aww Gem, you always get the best shoes! Love love love them


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow *Chins*, what a great collection you already have- I can't believe you just started! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## cjy

Gem I love the both!! We must be on the same wave length! I love the Kilkas on you!! Thanks for posting pics! Where did you find them in nude???? I am this close to getting the black! Are they comfy??? Had not seen them in the nude before!!
The Zeppas look sooo sexy on you!!!


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> Everyone's additions are so beautiful!!!!
> 
> My python simples have arrived too.


OH DEAR LORD!! ThAT IS ONE HOT<SEXY<CLASSY SHOE!
I know you are thrilled beyond belief to get your little hands on those!


----------



## cjy

Chins4 you work fast and well! That is some collection. The teal are very pretty, too. I love them all, post your new ones as soon as they arrive, we live for these moments. Thank you for giving me one!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

oo_let_me_see said:


> Everyone's additions are so beautiful!!!!
> 
> My python simples have arrived too.


 

WOW- These are absolutely GORGEOUS! 

I ordered a pair last week and for whatever reason (and against my better judgement) I let the SA convince me to size up to a 39. I got them this week and they're too big so they are going back


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Gem I love the both!! We must be on the same wave length! I love the Kilkas on you!! Thanks for posting pics! Where did you find them in nude???? I am this close to getting the black! Are they comfy??? Had not seen them in the nude before!!
> The Zeppas look sooo sexy on you!!!


I got the Kikas at NM also.  They just came in today in nude & lime green and my SA called me because she knew I was waiting for the nudes.  They are super comfy, and I plan to get them in black also.


----------



## Edrine

gem, lovely additions!!!


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> I got the Kikas at NM also. They just came in today in nude & lime green and my SA called me because she knew I was waiting for the nudes. They are super comfy, and I plan to get them in black also.


WHAT STORE?????


----------



## peppers90

*Chins~*  thanks of the pics of your collection; you have some great ones...love the stevas!

*Gem~  * good pic of the Iowas.....they look really nice on~~


----------



## canismajor

These look fantastic on you, *gem*!
Congrats! 


gemruby41 said:


> I picked these up today.
> Black patent Iowa Zeppa





gemruby41 said:


> Cont'd
> Nude patent Kika


----------



## Stinas

gemruby41  - great new additions!!!


----------



## catcat

natassha68 said:


> Gem - wow, they are both fab on you !! wear them well, enjoy


 
ITA I usually don't like t-straps that much but these kika's look wonderful!


----------



## Chins4

Ladies, thanks for all your compliments - hope you know that you're at least partially to blame for the speedy growth of my collection 

Anyway, I'm on a catch-up mission with the camera this weekend so come and see the modelling pics for my new...............................black patent VPs


----------



## ms piggy

^ *Chins4*, love those gorgeous patent VPs, just oozes sexiness!


----------



## ms piggy

*Gem*, those Iowa Zeppas are awesome. And the strap across is not too thick nor situated too high.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

cjy said:


> OH DEAR LORD!! ThAT IS ONE HOT<SEXY<CLASSY SHOE!
> I know you are thrilled beyond belief to get your little hands on those!



Yes, finally!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My Purse Addiction said:


> WOW- These are absolutely GORGEOUS!
> 
> I ordered a pair last week and for whatever reason (and against my better judgement) I let the SA convince me to size up to a 39. I got them this week and they're too big so they are going back



Oh no!  Where did you get them??  I got mine from CL and I'm thinking I may even be able to use a 38, in case they stretch...like I've heard.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## ms piggy

I realised I never posted the very first pair of CL from my collection, Steva 100 in black kid leather, when I read *ledaatomica* mentioned a few post back that Stevas are rather rare. I got them in 2005 at 80% off (which still came up to more than US$250 due to the huge mark up of imported goods in that country) as it was the last pair in that style the multi-brand shoe boutique was clearing. I never saw them anywhere else after that and even my SA and his colleagues were checking them out when I first wore them to my regular store. 

They are my most go to pair of black CLs as they could easily go from day to evening to casual (with jeans). And they are comfy too. Only Monsieur Louboutin could take the understated loafer-inspired style and make it oozes with sexiness. Here are some pics (pardon the darkened back heel area as these babies have been put to good use lol).


----------



## Chins4

*ms piggy* they are so classy - I just  them.


----------



## ms piggy

Some action pics of the Stevas!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you *Chins4*, I know you'd love them as I love all your choices too! LOL.


----------



## Chins4

ms piggy said:


> Thank you *Chins4*, I know you'd love them as I love all your choices too! LOL.


 
Shoe Buddies!


----------



## Chins4

ledaatomica said:


> Chin4 you have a really super collection. I just love that you have the stevas! They are such a rare classic style that few have gotten a hold of. You have really some nice classics there.


 
Thanks Leda any suggestions for what I should add to my collection next?


----------



## ms piggy

Chins4 said:


> Shoe Buddies!





I have some suggestions (just need to think along what I need ) :
- patent nude Yoyos
- beige python Simples/VPs
- patent New Simples (in Silver or Burgandy - if they have)


----------



## Chins4

ms piggy said:


> I have some suggestions (just need to think along what I need ) :
> - patent nude Yoyos
> - beige python Simples/VPs
> - patent New Simples (in Silver or Burgandy - if they have)


 
I have to admit I was eying these on Ebay - my problem is that I can't really pay much over $600 dollars for anything from the US because I have to factor in about 30% additional cost in import duty and tax into UK (unless I have a v.friendly seller who doesn't declare full value on customs form/marks it as a gift). It's very frustrating .


----------



## ms piggy

My, these are seriously delicious! And I know what you mean about buying overseas and importing in. Reason why I'm still deciding on the python Simples on ebay you showed me.


----------



## dknigh21

*gemruby* - Very pretty additions. The Iowa Zeppas are just TDF. 

*chins* - Your VPs are gorgeous. Very sexy.


----------



## natassha68

Chins4 said:


> I have to admit I was eying these on Ebay - my problem is that I can't really pay much over $600 dollars for anything from the US because I have to factor in about 30% additional cost in import duty and tax into UK (unless I have a v.friendly seller who doesn't declare full value on customs form/marks it as a gift). It's very frustrating .



Chins- It cost you 30% in taxes??? also, wanted you to know these pigalle's run more like a 7.5 then a 7, if I were you I'd look for 6.5's in them , I have a few pairs of the pigalle 100's and I always size a half size smaller in them rather then my normal CL size, most ladies I know and from this forum, did the same, it's just how they run


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Chins- It cost you 30% in taxes??? also, wanted you to know these pigalle's run more like a 7.5 then a 7, if I were you I'd look for 6.5's in them , I have a few pairs of the pigalle 100's and I always size a half size smaller in them rather then my normal CL size, most ladies I know and from this forum, did the same, it's just how they run


 
Thanks for the tip Natasha - yeah I think import duty & VAT are designed purely to keep a lid on my CL habit. It normally stacks up to around 30% of declared value


----------



## natassha68

Chins4 said:


> Thanks for the tip Natasha - yeah I think import duty & VAT are designed purely to keep a lid on my CL habit. It normally stacks up to around 30% of declared value



wow  that sux!


----------



## shopalot

Chins4 said:


> Ladies, thanks for all your compliments - hope you know that you're at least partially to blame for the speedy growth of my collection
> 
> Anyway, I'm on a catch-up mission with the camera this weekend so come and see the modelling pics for my new...............................black patent VPs



Awesome VPs!
I can't believe the taxes that you have to pay!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  The Kika's are my first nude patent shoes!!! 

Chins-love the VP's!!

Ms piggy-those are truly a classic pair.  I could see myself wearing them to work on a daily basis.


----------



## catcat

Chins4 said:


> I have to admit I was eying these on Ebay - my problem is that I can't really pay much over $600 dollars for anything from the US because I have to factor in about 30% additional cost in import duty and tax into UK (unless I have a v.friendly seller who doesn't declare full value on customs form/marks it as a gift). It's very frustrating .


 
It's the same thing here in France, which meens I only buy from _friendly_ sellers !


----------



## ms piggy

Chins4 said:


> Thanks for the tip Natasha - yeah I think import duty & VAT are designed purely to keep a lid on my CL habit. It normally stacks up to around 30% of declared value



And here I was complaining about the 7% I had to pay.  Well, at least these days the US$ is more to my favour.


----------



## ledaatomica

ms piggy said:


> They are my most go to pair of black CLs as they could easily go from day to evening to casual (with jeans). And they are comfy too. Only Monsieur Louboutin could take the understated loafer-inspired style and make it oozes with sexiness. Here are some pics (pardon the darkened back heel area as these babies have been put to good use lol).


 
*ms piggy* these such beauties and yes its really such a simple concept but he really took this style and transformed it into a really stunning shoe in effect to make you feel like a naughty school girl all grown up. Love it!!!! 

I am really dying to get a pair.


----------



## panrixx

Chins4 said:


> Thanks for the tip Natasha - yeah I think import duty & VAT are designed purely to keep a lid on my CL habit. It normally stacks up to around 30% of declared value


Yes that's about the figure. 10% of value, including shipping, for Import duty and then 17.5% Value Added Tax on top of that total.

So if the cost was £90 + £10 shipping, Import Duty is £10 and VAT is £19.25. That makes £129.25 or *PLUS 29.25%*


----------



## danicky

ms piggy  they are beautiful on you. Congrats.


----------



## Rocky

I have gone through all 203 pages of this thread and would like to put in a formal request for some Nude VP w/red tip modeling pics, PLEASE!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rocky said:


> I have gone through all 203 pages of this thread and would like to put in a formal request for some Nude VP w/red tip modeling pics, PLEASE!


 
Rocky, there are pics of Christina Aguilera wearing them in the celebs thread and they are in oo_let_me_see's avatar.


----------



## Rocky

LavenderIce said:


> Rocky, there are pics of Christina Aguilera wearing them in the celebs thread and they are in oo_let_me_see's avatar.




I know, I just wanted to see someone model them, other than a celebrity, that's all.  It just came as a surprise that no one had modeled them.


----------



## natassha68

Rocky said:


> I know, I just wanted to see someone model them, other than a celebrity, that's all.  It just came as a surprise that no one had modeled them.



I believe the only one that I can recall that had them is FoxyCleopatra if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## shopalot

Well I don't have any nude VPs with red tips but I do have these to offer up!
Nude yoyo 85


----------



## natassha68

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=247109&d=1188527776 here is the link to foxy's nude vp w/burg tip   she is the queen of the nudes !!


----------



## Rocky

natassha68 said:


> I believe the only one that I can recall that had them is FoxyCleopatra if I'm not mistaken.



I thought I saw two or three people with them.  Oh well.



shopalot said:


> Well I don't have any nude VPs with red tips but I do have these to offer up!
> Nude yoyo 85



The more I see the more I want them


----------



## Rocky

natassha68 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=247109&d=1188527776 here is the link to foxy's nude vp w/burg tip   she is the queen of the nudes !!



Yup.  I went through the whole thread this morning, I just would like to see them on a pf'ers foot.  Maybe I should go through the outfits thread?  Hopefully someone posted them there.


----------



## natassha68

Rocky said:


> Yup.  I went through the whole thread this morning, I just would like to see them on a pf'ers foot.  Maybe I should go through the outfits thread?  Hopefully someone posted them there.



Well maybe if you ask Foxy she will post a pic for you


----------



## azure418

New additions to my CL collection:

Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tips:





 And the shoes that got me to fall in love with Louboutins in the first place, Satin Navy Mouche Crepes .  They're actually i little too big for me, but I added heel grips and foot petals to make it stay on my feet better.  The heels still slip off, but if I walk slower then it's ok


----------



## eggpudding

natassha68 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=247109&d=1188527776 here is the link to foxy's nude vp w/burg tip she is the queen of the nudes !!


 
WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW. amazing nude collection!


----------



## eggpudding

and *azure418* --loving the VP's and the Mouches!


----------



## danicky

azure418  wow, great CL's. I love them both!! They look hot on your feet. Congrats!!


----------



## Chins4

azure418 - they are stunning - congrats!


----------



## Rocky

natassha68 said:


> Well maybe if you ask Foxy she will post a pic for you



Good idea


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ms piggy,shopalot, and chins4, *love your new additions


----------



## blackbird

azure418 said:


> And the shoes that got me to fall in love with Louboutins in the first place, Satin Navy Mouche Crepes .  They're actually i little too big for me, but I added heel grips and foot petals to make it stay on my feet better.  The heels still slip off, but if I walk slower then it's ok



those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## mimi23

*azure418*

*your Satin Navy Mouche Crepes are beautiful!!! sooo classy! *

*how did u find the sizing?*


----------



## gemruby41

Azure-the VP's are gorgeous!!  You will find them pretty comfortable as well.  
The Satin Navy Mouche Crepes are TDF!!!  I just love the navy blue color.


----------



## Edrine

azure418 said:


> New additions to my CL collection:
> 
> Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shoes that got me to fall in love with Louboutins in the first place, Satin Navy Mouche Crepes . They're actually i little too big for me, but I added heel grips and foot petals to make it stay on my feet better. The heels still slip off, but if I walk slower then it's ok


 
congrats!!they both look stuning on you!!


----------



## natassha68

Azure- I  your navy mouche's !!... they look fantastic on you!


----------



## Stinas

Azure - WOW  those Mouches are TDF!  The color is amazing!


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG those are amazing!!!!


----------



## ashakes

danicky said:


> Ok here they are. Sorry for the dust on the floor, but we are doing construction.
> View attachment 377220
> 
> 
> View attachment 377221
> 
> 
> View attachment 377222


 
They look gorgeous on you *Danicky*. Congrats!



*Lo said:


> My new horatio slings (my new favs)


 

The horatio slings in black patent are really growing on me. They look like they are so comfy too. Congrats **Lo*!



Chins4 said:


> Ok, so I finally got around to the family portrait for my growing collection of CLs . Given that that I only bought my 1st pair in January this year I think you can see that I have fallen hard and fast..................
> 
> I also did shot of each pair seperately so this could take 2 posts
> 
> Back row L to R Black patent Deceollete Zeppas 38 (bit too big, might have to Ebay these), Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tip 37.5, Black Kid Simple 85s 37.5, Miss Freds 38, Black Kid Helmuts 36.
> Front row L to R Red Karey Decolletes 37.5, Teal Suede Stevas 38, Nude Satin Lady Gres 37.5 (also a little big - I'm trying desperately to make them fit!)


 
*Chins*, gorgeous collection.  Congrats on grabbing all these beauties! Enjoy them! My favorite is also the nude satin lady gres. 



gemruby41 said:


> I picked these up today.
> Black patent Iowa Zeppa


 


gemruby41 said:


> Cont'd
> Nude patent Kika


 
LOL, gem you couldn't stay away from the Iowa Zeppas.   These are one of my favorite pairs. Congrats on getting your first pair or nude patent shoes too! 

*azure*, the navy mouche looks absolutely gorgeous on you. Congrats on those and the black patent VPs!


----------



## danicky

ashakes  thanks so much.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Ashakes!!  They really are so comfy


----------



## ashakes

danicky said:


> ashakes thanks so much.


 


*Lo said:


> Thanks Ashakes!! They really are so comfy


----------



## ashakes

I know I promised to take modeling pics of my python roccia NPs with the burgandy tip and heel, but my camera died. These are the only ones I was able to snap before the battery went. I will try to take modeling photos of both this week.

These are my bronze python VPs with gold tip.


----------



## Stinas

WOW Ashakes!!!
Those are AMAZING!!!


----------



## *Lo

OMG Those ARE TDF!!!!!!!!I have never seen them before you are so lucky, I am in love with them.....I love a gold shoe.


----------



## danicky

ashakes  OMG, thoese are TDF!!! I am loving them. Are there any more available?


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha, those python VPs are absolutely stunning.  I cannot believe how amazing they look, they must be TDF once you slip them on.  Congrats and wear them well, they are definitely keepers.


----------



## foxycleopatra

That truly is a gorgeous metallic color!  Not too bronze, not tooo gold, just a perfect metallic shade/texture.  My SA from Madison Ave. boutique was trying so hard to talk me into getting those the other day.  Am still thinking about it


----------



## babypie

Ashakes those are beautiful!! Wow!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*Ashakes*....gorgeous!! I had never seen them either, but they're TDF!!! Congrats.


----------



## ashakes

foxycleopatra said:


> That truly is a gorgeous metallic color! Not too bronze, not tooo gold, just a perfect metallic shade/texture. My SA from Madison Ave. boutique was trying so hard to talk me into getting those the other day. Am still thinking about it


I know! I saw them and immediately fell in love with them.  



danicky said:


> ashakes OMG, thoese are TDF!!! I am loving them. Are there any more available?


 
They are exclusive to CL Madison. I don't know how many sizes are left.  I'm sure they will eventually sell out though.  But, at $1145 they aren't flying off the shelves probably. lol


----------



## fashionispoison

ashakes they're amazing!


----------



## azure418

thanks everyone.  i love them both  My friend and I have been finding excuses to wear out our new CLs.



mimi23 said:


> *azure418*
> 
> *your Satin Navy Mouche Crepes are beautiful!!! sooo classy! *
> 
> *how did u find the sizing?*



My normal sizing is a 38, but I only found them in the Navy in 38.5 so I thought it would be ok with heel grips and foot petals, but it still felt a little loose at the heel.  I would say get them tts or possibly 1/2 size down.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lynn12

WOW, I had missed several of the new acquisition.  Great choices ladies.

danicky - the nude Architek looks wonderful on your foot.

Lo* - I have been eyeing the same black patent Horatio.  GORGEOUS
Chins - what can I say but 

azure - your navy blue Mouche are so beautiful!!!

gem - the Iowas look fantastic on you.  I love the nude Kika - great for Miami!

Of course the grand finale is Asha's bronze pythons.  I stopped and  when I saw the pictures of them.  Absolutely incredible!!!

WAY TO GO EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas.  I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!   to vb


----------



## ledaatomica

*ash* those bronze python VPs are absolutely stunning. I wish I had some pythons I guess I am saving it all for the roccia burgundy tip ones. I dont even own VPs because I think those are the best combo for that style. But these are just ... going to have to go on the list... 

*Lynn12 * congrats on the sevillanas certainly a good buy there.. cant go wrong with the leopard pony hair CLs.


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas. I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!  to vb


 
Thanks.
Love the Sevillanas. They look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## lychee124

I'm new to CL, but I just went crazy and bought several pairs!

CL ankle strap pumps




CL yoyo patents          CL simple 85              CL xatrinxia



 

 



CL very prive


----------



## shibooms

please meet my new love


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - Those look GREAT on you!!!!
lychee124 - Nice selection.  Post pics when you get them!!
Shibooms - Those are sooo great!


----------



## catcat

*asha* - These are amazing, heeeee I just love python this is a great color, wear them well
*Lynn *- Those look stunning, I wish I could wear the d'orsey styles!
*lychee124 *- great variety and yes please post pics when you get them!!
*Shibooms* - These are really lovely shoes! Modelling pics ?


----------



## Chins4

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas. I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!  to vb


 
OMG Lynn those Sevillanas are TDF - I have a pair on their way and now I'm even more excited! They look so good on you :okay:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha, is this the delivery you were waiting for?  They are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn, those are fabulous!  They look great on you!


----------



## mimi23

*Asha - those are gorgeous!!!!! congrats on ur purchaseeee*


----------



## gemruby41

ashakes said:


> I know I promised to take modeling pics of my python roccia NPs with the burgandy tip and heel, but my camera died. These are the only ones I was able to snap before the battery went. I will try to take modeling photos of both this week.
> 
> These are my bronze python VPs with gold tip.


Asha-you take my breath away 



Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas. I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!  to vb


Lynn-just beautiful!!! 



lychee124 said:


> I'm new to CL, but I just went crazy and bought several pairs!
> 
> CL ankle strap pumps
> 
> 
> CL yoyo patents CL simple 85 CL xatrinxia
> 
> CL very prive


Wow, you made out like a bandit! Congrats & Enjoy!!!


shibooms said:


> please meet my new love


I just love the Lady Gres!! Excellent purchase.


----------



## natassha68

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas.  I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!   to vb



They look fantastic on you Lynn, don't you love them?, they are one of my all time favs!.... wear them well, enjoy!!


----------



## natassha68

Ash - Ridiculous  !!!.... I saw them in the silver at Madison last week, they are lovely too !... I just grabbed an all black python pair, with black python tip, Ill post them when I receive them.... congrats Ash on these, they are beyond!!!!!!


ashakes said:


> I know I promised to take modeling pics of my python roccia NPs with the burgandy tip and heel, but my camera died. These are the only ones I was able to snap before the battery went. I will try to take modeling photos of both this week.
> 
> These are my bronze python VPs with gold tip.


----------



## catcat

Who just said zll black python with python tip ???


----------



## natassha68

catcat said:


> Who just said zll black python with python tip ???



Me ... I'll post pics as soon as I receive them!


----------



## ms piggy

Those bronze python VPs are seriously STUUUUNNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas. I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!  to vb


 
Lynn,

These are great!  You always have good luck in finding CLs in your size!    I wish I had your luck!

Caroline


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lynn12,shibooms,and ashakes*,...love the new additions..so sexy


----------



## Rocky

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas. I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!  to vb


 
Lynn these look like a fun pair of shoes.  I really like the way they look on a foot.

I wish I could comment on the other shoes, but my work computer filters out the pics.  I can't wait to get home and see!


----------



## fashionispoison

*lychee124* i loooove your purchases!! how do they xatrinxias fit? i want to get them


----------



## mawsey

Ashakes - be still my beating  - your new shoes are drop dead gorgeous


----------



## mawsey

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas.  I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!   to vb





Stunning Lynne


----------



## cjy

Goodness lots of drop dead gorgeous shoes were posted!! Ladies congrats I love them all!!!! I want each one of them!!


----------



## Edrine

Lynn12 said:


> OK, my turn....my new Leopard pony hair Sevillanas. I LOVE THEM and they are soooo comfy!  to vb


 

lynn, these are just hot!!congratulations!!!


----------



## danicky

lychee124  great shoes. Let the addiction begin!!!! Congrats!!


shibooms  they are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## fmd914

Asha - .  I 'm so happy for both you and me!!!  I have those coming but they were bought sight unseen!!!  I buy my Cls from the Madison store so the SA called and said they had them and I said - send them!!!  Love them.  For those wondering, they still had quite a few pairs on Saturday.   


Natasha - all black with black tip?  Can't wait to see.  May be my next pair...for someone who can't stand snakes....I'm loving them on my feet.

Lynn - Love your new leopards.  I want a pair so bad, but I have a few non-Cls and can't justify a new purchase.


----------



## fmd914

azure418 said:


> thanks everyone. i love them both  My friend and I have been finding excuses to wear out our new CLs.
> 
> 
> 
> My normal sizing is a 38, but I only found them in the Navy in 38.5 so I thought it would be ok with heel grips and foot petals, but it still felt a little loose at the heel. I would say get them tts or possibly 1/2 size down. Hope that helps!


 

Same here.  My SA couldn't find me the navy in a 38 so I took a 38.5  They fit great in the toe box.  The heel is a little narrow, but works just fine.  azure - love them.  I liked them when they came out in black, red and white, but went gaga when I saw the navy.  Navy is my "black".   Wear them in good health.  I haven't worn mine yet, but love staring at them.


----------



## natassha68

Congrats on your purchase for these lovlies !! great pair for sight unseen!! can't go wrong with these... not sure if my black on black were ever here in the states, anyone??? the ones I ourchased are coming from abroad, and I can't wait to get them !!





fmd914 said:


> Asha - .  I 'm so happy for both you and me!!!  I have those coming but they were bought sight unseen!!!  I buy my Cls from the Madison store so the SA called and said they had them and I said - send them!!!  Love them.  For those wondering, they still had quite a few pairs on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Natasha - all black with black tip?  Can't wait to see.  May be my next pair...for someone who can't stand snakes....I'm loving them on my feet.
> 
> Lynn - Love your new leopards.  I want a pair so bad, but I have a few non-Cls and can't justify a new purchase.


----------



## ashakes

Natasha, I saw a black on black VP listed on Ebay in the UK a while ago and I was going to buy them, but then I was worried about what the customs charges would be.  Plus, I figured I would wear the black python simples more as far as a day shoe goes.  I can't wait to see your pics! 

fmd, glad you were able to get these too!  I saw them last week and knew I had to get them.  I think another TPFer pulled the trigger on them this AM so a few of us will have a bronze python family. LOL 

Lynn, gorgeous addition! I can't wait until it gets warmer so I can wear mine too.  The leopard is too hot to stay in a box!


----------



## ashakes

And, thank you again ladies for all the compliments. I charged the camera battery this AM, so I will try to take some modeling pics.  Oh, and the box sais bronze, but they are like a silver/bronze to me.  They are hard to describe.  I can't wait to wear them out though!

lychee, congrats on all the shoes!

shibooms, lovely addition to your family.


----------



## lychee124

fashionispoison said:


> *lychee124* i loooove your purchases!! how do they xatrinxias fit? i want to get them


 
Not sure yet. They're on pre-order, but I'll post when I get them.


----------



## lychee124

danicky said:


> lychee124 great shoes. Let the addiction begin!!!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> shibooms they are gorgeous!! Congrats!


 

Yes, but I must hide this addiction from hubby. LOL!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I just won these....can't wait for them to come in!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=290210591735&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## Leefi

lychee124 said:


> I'm new to CL, but I just went crazy and bought several pairs!
> 
> CL xatrinxia



ooohh please let me know how these fit!! i'm about to order them myself and would really love to know!! congrats on all your great purchases!!


----------



## Rocky

ashakes said:


> I know I promised to take modeling pics of my python roccia NPs with the burgandy tip and heel, but my camera died. These are the only ones I was able to snap before the battery went. I will try to take modeling photos of both this week.
> 
> These are my bronze python VPs with gold tip.



Wow!


----------



## ashakes

Modeling pics of the bronze python VPs.  I will try to get some of the python roccia NPs tomorrow!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

They look gorgeous on you *ashakes*...I love love love the color!!


----------



## Stinas

Asha those are purrrdddyyy!!!  Love the toe polish color btw!


----------



## babypie

ashakes said:


> Modeling pics of the bronze python VPs. I will try to get some of the python roccia NPs tomorrow!


 
Holy Loubs! Those are exquisite!


----------



## angelie

asha those are hot! hot! hot!


----------



## Lynn12

Asha, those CLs look amazing on you!!!  CONGRATS.  Sexy legs BTW.


----------



## cjy

Asha, there are no words!


----------



## danicky

ashakes  OMG, they are TDF!!! They look so sexy on your feet. Gorgeous!


----------



## lolaluvsu

so i haven't been doing too well with self control these past weeks. :shame: here's what i mean...


----------



## shibooms

here you go ladies!! please excuse my dirty mirror!!  I've been busy shoe-shoppin!!and believe it or not ladies I bought my lady gres for only $350!!!!! barney's been good to me!!!


----------



## lolaluvsu

damn shiboms, those lady's look good. congrats!


----------



## Edrine

ashakes said:


> Modeling pics of the bronze python VPs. I will try to get some of the python roccia NPs tomorrow!


 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

shibooms said:


> here you go ladies!! please excuse my dirty mirror!!  I've been busy shoe-shoppin!!and believe it or not ladies I bought my lady gres for only $350!!!!! barney's been good to me!!!


 

wahhhh! are there anymore left in size 37??  might wanna grab a pair too weee!


----------



## sara999

i would like to state that CL women have the best legs!


----------



## peppers90

* Asha~*  WOW those pythons look nice~~  Love the polish.

* Lynn*~ great pic with the lep sevillanas~ classy with a sexy touch~

*Lolaluv*~  Great spring buys~ let's see some mod pics!!

* Shibooms*~   lady gres looks good on you


----------



## Leefi

*shiboms* - the Lady Gres look amazing on you!! and your polish is almost a perfect match to the sole, congrats!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

here are my black patent VPs with bronze/gold tips taken during my birthday dinner by a photographer we hired lol  he was amazed how high my shoes were and how fast i could walk in them!

and my friend's metallic gold NPs 70mm peeking out in the background lol


----------



## Leefi

*lolaluvsu* - self control/shmelf control who needs it when you got those gorgeous shoes!! love the last ones!!
modeling pictures??

*ladydeluxe* - i love the shot!! and the VPs look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Good lord, so many beautiful shoes! Ahsa, lolaluvsu, shibooms, & ladydeluxe, you all look fantastic and are so lucky to have found (OK, paid for too, LOL) your new shoes!!


----------



## blackbird

so jealous of everyone's new additions! I'm on a CL ban right now (seriously..after those 6 pairs I bought already this year!).


----------



## gemruby41

All the CL's are beautiful ladies!!!


----------



## cfellis522

ashakes said:


> Modeling pics of the bronze python VPs. I will try to get some of the python roccia NPs tomorrow!


 
These look so great on you!!!!

Caroline


----------



## Lynn12

lolaluvsu - Your new haul is fantastic!  I love the red ones.
shibooms - Great score at Barneys!!!  So much sweeter when they are on sale.
ladydeluxe - Sexy black patent VPs!!!


----------



## danicky

lolaluvsu  nice diversity. I like it!! Congrats!

shibooms  great deal! They look great on you! Wear them well!!

ladydeluxe  they look very pretty on you.


----------



## cjy

lolaluvsu said:


> so i haven't been doing too well with self control these past weeks. :shame: here's what i mean...


YUMMY!!


----------



## cjy

ladydeluxe said:


> here are my black patent VPs with bronze/gold tips taken during my birthday dinner by a photographer we hired lol  he was amazed how high my shoes were and how fast i could walk in them!
> 
> and my friend's metallic gold NPs 70mm peeking out in the background lol


Awesom! A two for one shot!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ladydeluxe, I love the angle of the shot of your VPs...very sexy


----------



## shopalot

Lynn12 said:


> Asha, those CLs look amazing on you!!!  CONGRATS.  Sexy legs BTW.



Asha these are TDF!  They look amazing on you!



lolaluvsu said:


> so i haven't been doing too well with self control these past weeks. :shame: here's what i mean...



Excellent purchases!



shibooms said:


> here you go ladies!! please excuse my dirty mirror!!  I've been busy shoe-shoppin!!and believe it or not ladies I bought my lady gres for only $350!!!!! barney's been good to me!!!



I love these lady gres!  They look great on you, and what a deal!  I wish I could find these in my size at a decent price.



ladydeluxe said:


> here are my black patent VPs with bronze/gold tips taken during my birthday dinner by a photographer we hired lol  he was amazed how high my shoes were and how fast i could walk in them!
> 
> and my friend's metallic gold NPs 70mm peeking out in the background lol



Beautiful VPs!  Great photography angle.  I love that your friend is wearing CLs as well!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love all the new stuff!

Asha--my jaw hit the floor when I saw your new bronze python VPs!


----------



## Zophie

That's a great picture!  And those VPs look super sexy on you.



ladydeluxe said:


> here are my black patent VPs with bronze/gold tips taken during my birthday dinner by a photographer we hired lol  he was amazed how high my shoes were and how fast i could walk in them!
> 
> and my friend's metallic gold NPs 70mm peeking out in the background lol


----------



## fmd914

Okay, I got these back in October and never posted pics (used to lurk a lot more but figured if I got the joy, I ought to help out by posting every now and then). I posted them in another thread today for hlfinn. Kamilla mentioned that she hadn't seen them, so I figured if our Kamilla hadn't seen them maybe they were rare enough to post....so...

Royal Blue Simple 85.


----------



## boslvuton

FMD these are stunning!  Where did you find them?  They really look to be the same color of my EB rolandos!


----------



## Edrine

fmd914 said:


> Okay, I got these back in October and never posted pics (used to lurk a lot more but figured if I got the joy, I ought to help out by posting every now and then). I posted them in another thread today for hlfinn. Kamilla mentioned that she hadn't seen them, so I figured if our Kamilla hadn't seen them maybe they were rare enough to post....so...
> 
> Royal Blue Simple 85.
> 
> View attachment 381011
> 
> 
> View attachment 381012
> 
> 
> View attachment 381013


 
pretty


----------



## Kamilla850

fmd914 said:


> Okay, I got these back in October and never posted pics (used to lurk a lot more but figured if I got the joy, I ought to help out by posting every now and then). I posted them in another thread today for hlfinn. Kamilla mentioned that she hadn't seen them, so I figured if our Kamilla hadn't seen them maybe they were rare enough to post....so...
> 
> Royal Blue Simple 85.


 

  I said it before and I'll say it again, those are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cjy

Edrine they are stunning!


----------



## danicky

fmd914  beautiful. Love the color. Congrats


----------



## foxycleopatra

fmd914 said:


> Okay, I got these back in October and never posted pics (used to lurk a lot more but figured if I got the joy, I ought to help out by posting every now and then). I posted them in another thread today for hlfinn. Kamilla mentioned that she hadn't seen them, so I figured if our Kamilla hadn't seen them maybe they were rare enough to post....so...
> 
> Royal Blue Simple 85.


 
Sooo gorgeous!    That color is like the blue Declic's (more blue than purple.....the royal purple on the Rolando's are more intense/purple-ish in color).  This was one of my biggest CL not-buying-on-the-spot regrets for fall '07.  Saw it at CL Madison in early fall, tried it on in my size, second-guessed myself (probably b/c it was suede), then when I called a few days later the shoe was completely sold-out.  Gosh it would've been such a unique, stunning, *and* walkable shoe!  Now we're all going to live vicariously through you (and your photos here)


----------



## danicky

Patent Black Rolando's.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

fmd914, those are AMAZING! I never knew that Simples came in EB. I'm drooling over them!


----------



## ledaatomica

danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.


 
wow danicky those look amazing you wear them so well! congrats


----------



## po0hping

danicky
*bows down to worship*

Lucky girl you.  How did you happen upon those lovely heels?


----------



## shibooms

ladydeluxe said:


> wahhhh! are there anymore left in size 37??  might wanna grab a pair too weee!


oh no  I don't think they have anymore but you can call Barneys! maybe they'll have it somewhere out there!  but I suggest you check barneys every now and then coz they put out some good stuff once in a while...don't you guys feel so much better when you score a greal deal for a pair of Louboutins!!!especially when the retail price was just ridiculous!!!


----------



## ashakes

Thanks ladies re: the bronze python VP.

*fmd*, I love those royal blue suede simples!

*lolaluvsu*, what a haul. Congrats!

*shibooms*, I love the lady gres and even better at a steal. Congrats on such a gorgeous pair!

*ladydeluxe, *happy belated Bday!  I love that photo too.


----------



## ashakes

Danicky, great buy! I love the rolando!


----------



## Kamilla850

ashakes said:


> fmd, glad you were able to get these too!  I saw them last week and knew I had to get them.  I think another TPFer pulled the trigger on them this AM so a few of us will have a bronze python family. LOL



You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence.  After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair.  While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


----------



## mimi23

*WoW Kamilla - both are beautiful!!*


----------



## babypie

Danicky, gorgeous! They look great on you.  Now I want them in black too!


----------



## ashakes

Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence. After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair. While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


 
Yes I am a bad influence, but you are also one on me. 

We are too much alike b/c I also got the nude patent clichy. LOL  It was 50 today so hopefully it keeps getting warmer so I can break out all the nude patent shoes!

They look great on you!  It's a good thing most of the other exotics aren't coming in for several months b/c that way we can start a "CL Exotics" fund.


----------



## shopalot

*fmd914* - Love the simples!  That is such a striking color.
*Danicky* - Your patent Rolando are TDF, they look amazing on you
*Kamilla* - your new purchases are beautiful! I'm drooling over the python of course, but I also love the nude clichys as well.


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence.


 


ashakes said:


> Yes I am a bad influence, but you are also one on me.


 
you gals are too funny 

Kamilla love the new additions they are gorgeous as usual. I need to take the plunge as well into the exotics ... still looking for my HG pair though.


----------



## fmd914

Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence. After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair. While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


 


Oh my goodness!!!  I hate that I live in the Midwest.  My pythons still haven't arrived (I have hopes of tomorrow).  I agree - I have to stay off tPF or I'm going to have to file for bankruptcy and move in with the SO - who will NOT let me bring my shoes.  Can't wait until I can post my pics.

I don't own a single pair of the nudes, but everytime I see you in them, I think hmmm.....

Congrats on both pairs!!!!


----------



## fmd914

danicky said:


> fmd914 beautiful. Love the color. Congrats


 
Thanks, danicky. Love those black patent Rolandos...might have to give Rolandos another try.



foxycleopatra said:


> Sooo gorgeous!  That color is like the blue Declic's (more blue than purple.....the royal purple on the Rolando's are more intense/purple-ish in color). This was one of my biggest CL not-buying-on-the-spot regrets for fall '07. Saw it at CL Madison in early fall, tried it on in my size, second-guessed myself (probably b/c it was suede), then when I called a few days later the shoe was completely sold-out. Gosh it would've been such a unique, stunning, *and* walkable shoe! Now we're all going to live vicariously through you (and your photos here)


 
Foxy, thanks!! I didn't know if this was a SO that someone hadn't picked up or what. I'm glad you were able to explain. Also, since I haven't seen the EB Rolando's or Declic's IRL I have always wondered....thanks for clearing that up!



My Purse Addiction said:


> fmd914, those are AMAZING! I never knew that Simples came in EB. I'm drooling over them!


 
Neither did I - just happened to be at the right place at the right time.



ashakes said:


> *fmd*, I love those royal blue suede simples!
> 
> Thanks you enabler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> shopalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *fmd914* - Love the simples! That is such a striking color.
> 
> Shop - thanks. I feel bad for not posting them sooner. Other tpfers could have gotten a pair.
Click to expand...


----------



## canismajor

Yay!  They look great! 
Congrats! 


danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381137



Hot shtuff, *Kamilla*!



Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence. After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair. While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


----------



## gemruby41

danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381137
> 
> 
> View attachment 381138
> 
> 
> View attachment 381139
> 
> 
> View attachment 381145


Those are gorgeous danicky!!! You rock them well 



Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence. After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair. While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


Kamilla-Two great buys!! All I can do is


----------



## danicky

ledaatomica , po0hping  ( I was lucky to find them on Ebay!), ashakes , babypie , shopalot ,  thank you so much ladies.


----------



## danicky

fmd914 , xnplo , gemruby41  thanks so much. 

*Kamilla850*  simply gorgeous. They look lovely on you.


----------



## fashionispoison

amazing kamilla!


----------



## Zophie

Kamilla, these look super hot with your red toes!


----------



## dls80ucla

another nude pair kamilla?? how many are you up to now?!?!


----------



## wantmore

*Kamilla *- I thought you put yourself on a NUDE ban? LOL! Those 2 pairs are TDF!


----------



## Lynn12

*fmd* - LOVE the EB Simples.  They will look great with white pants/skirts this summer and a cute yellow clutch!
*danicky* - Those Rolandos are amazing.  We are all jealous!!!

*kamilla* - Good thing you and Asha don't live in the same town....you would be twins.  Both the PYTHONS and nudes are gorgeous on you.  Perfect red polish on the little piggies.

P.S. Check out the RAOK Reveal Thread......got a little gift in the mail today!


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence. After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair. While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


 
gorgeous shoes as always kamilla



danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381137
> 
> 
> View attachment 381138
> 
> 
> View attachment 381139
> 
> 
> View attachment 381145


 

danicky,congrats on the rolandos!!they look hot!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> You are a BAD influence, in fact tPF is a bad influence.  After drooling at your photos for many hours, I decided to pick up a pair.  While I was there, I also got another pair of clichys in nude patent leather.


I KNEW you would give in and get them! lol  But if I could I would too!  They are both AMAZING!!  Ok so now both you and Asha need to post pics of them in action so we can really drool!!!  Maybe you are both long lost sisters? hehe  
they look great on you!  How many nudes do you have now?  I have one and im dying for my HG VP nude.  I know you have them...wear them for me please lol



danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381137
> 
> 
> View attachment 381145


Ahhh...love these.  They are beautiful!


----------



## javaboo

I love everyone's shoes!

Ashakes & Kamilla850: Is the color more on the gold side like in the photos?


----------



## RRSC

asha & kamilla: I need to stop looking at both your python pics before I end up buying a pair too!!!  My heart almost stopped 2 times already, first your pics asha and now kamilla's!! They are absolutely beautiful on both of you and kamilla I'm loving the nude clichys too!!! ok I need to stop looking :s

danicky: love the rolandos on you! love your modeling pics too


----------



## trulyobsessed

danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381137
> 
> 
> View attachment 381138
> 
> 
> View attachment 381139
> 
> 
> View attachment 381145





Seriously WOW!!! I would buy those shoes based on your modeling pics!!


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Some new acquisitions


----------



## boslvuton

Seriously I've tried to stay quiet, but I just can't.... ASHA and KAMILLA your PYTHONS ARE TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want them so bad but SO, bills, 'rents, friends, and bank account will kill me!  They are absolutely beautiful... I need to win the lottery.


----------



## eggpudding

boslvuton said:


> I want them so bad but SO, bills, 'rents, friends, and bank account will kill me! They are absolutely beautiful... I need to win the lottery.


 
THAT IS EXACTLY MY SITUATION.  Couldn't have said it better myself! heh. 

*greenleaflettuc*, your pink NP's are gorgeous!


----------



## Edrine

greenleaflettuc said:


> Some new acquisitions
> 
> View attachment 381829
> 
> 
> View attachment 381828


 
pretty!can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## ladydeluxe

wahhhh i cannot stop  *asha* and *kam*, i so want a pair of that python VPs ('need' a pair to match my new python clutch lol)! did they go beyond 1.1k? LOL, i better be good! i just bought a pair of red patent yoyo zeppas off ebay  and i'm _not_ supposed to be wearing heels for at least a few months!


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 , Edrine , Stinas , javaboo , RRSC , thankks so much ladies.


----------



## danicky

Double post


----------



## danicky

trulyobsessed said:


> Seriously WOW!!! I would buy those shoes based on your modeling pics!!


 
Ohh, thank you. You are very kind.:shame:


----------



## danicky

greenleaflettuc said:


> Some new acquisitions
> 
> View attachment 381829
> 
> 
> View attachment 381828


 
Great additions. Wear them well.


----------



## Chins4

eggpudding said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY MY SITUATION.  Couldn't have said it better myself! heh.



I am so with you girls - there's a pair of my HGs on Ebay - EB suede Declics in MY SIZE and I can't buy them  . They're way over retail and I'd get hit with customs on top but I WANT THEM NOW! [insert stamping feet etc etc here]


----------



## ladydeluxe

*danicky*, i absolutely LOVE how those black patent rolandos look on you! i haven't exactly caved into buying a pair of rolandos yet (but after seeing them on you, i might change my mind.. ) since they aren't on my priority list but i'd definitely get a pair of rolandes if i can even find them in my size LOL!


----------



## danicky

ladydeluxe said:


> *danicky*, i absolutely LOVE how those black patent rolandos look on you! i haven't exactly caved into buying a pair of rolandos yet (but after seeing them on you, i might change my mind.. ) since they aren't on my priority list but i'd definitely get a pair of rolandes if i can even find them in my size LOL!


 
Thank you for the lovely compliments. You should get a pair. I love mine, and I find them pretty comfy.


----------



## archygirl

I am soooo excited! Picked up decollete 868 pumps in black patent leather at Saks (got my giftcard too) and they are soooo sexy. Will post photos when I get home from work! Had to tell someone....


----------



## danicky

archygirl said:


> I am soooo excited! Picked up decollete 868 pumps in black patent leather at Saks (got my giftcard too) and they are soooo sexy. Will post photos when I get home from work! Had to tell someone....


YEY, congrats. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## archygirl

kamilla--HOT!!!
danicky, your patent rolandos are great too! I was deciding between those and the decollete, but went with the decollete as the toe box was not as tight on me.


----------



## archygirl

greenleaflettuc said:


> Some new acquisitions
> 
> View attachment 381829
> 
> 
> View attachment 381828


 
great additions! That pink is really sweet for the summer.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the new additions,ladies


----------



## fmd914

Okay.  I am seriously on a ban.  (After the couple on order come in).

My pythons are here!!!!!  They are even more beautiful in person!

Kamilla - Asha - Welcome me to the club!!!

















Kamilla - Hope you don't mind that I borrowed your pose!


----------



## fmd914

More pythons....seriously...should I be worried about my addiction (both to CL and exotics?)

Passed these up a few weeks ago. Saturday noticed a pair on the floor on display in the Armani section and I took them!!!!


----------



## fmd914

Now even you ladies are going to think that I am crazy. After returning these 3 weeks ago b/c I didn't like the fit, I couldn't get them off my mind. Went to SAKS today for EGC and asked if they still had them or had they shipped them off....came home with them!!!











I'm :banned:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^Girl, you have been busy.  Seriously gorgeous!!!


----------



## archygirl

Here they are, Decollete 868


----------



## Chins4

*fmd914* what can I say but OMG ! Especially loving the Rolandos - they're one of my HGs . I'm very jealous :greengrin: but so glad your babies came home!

*archygirl* they are such a classic shoe - good choice


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank You Ladies For All Your Lovely Compliments!  
The bronze python VPs are truly beautiful and I highly recommend them.   The color is very subdued so it doesn't look very gaudy like gold/bronze python sometimes can, and the scales are flat and smooth.  This shoe reminds me of the yoze kubrik in a way, very glam and blingy but in a classy way so that they are not too OTP.  

And the nudes are just fabulous like all CL patent nude shoes always are, although this is really my last pair of nude shoes unless I find my HG nude shoe.


----------



## Kamilla850

fmd WOW I LOVE your new additions.  The python VPs are stunning and I love the color combo of the privitata.  These all look fabulous on you.  Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## gemruby41

WOW *fmd*, I'm speechless and .  All the shoes are gorgeous!!!

*archygirl*-congrats on a beautiful pair!!


----------



## archygirl

fmd914 said:


> More pythons....seriously...should I be worried about my addiction (both to CL and exotics?)
> 
> Passed these up a few weeks ago. Saturday noticed a pair on the floor on display in the Armani section and I took them!!!!
> 
> View attachment 382093
> 
> 
> View attachment 382094
> 
> 
> View attachment 382095
> 
> 
> View attachment 382096



Where is St. Patrick when you need him?  Just kidding, the pythons are gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## cjy

Girls! I can't take it!! All so...wonderful and special. I have to stop looking, the drool is going to ruin my desk and hardwood floors!


----------



## purplekicks

fmd914 said:


> More pythons....seriously...should I be worried about my addiction (both to CL and exotics?)
> 
> Passed these up a few weeks ago. Saturday noticed a pair on the floor on display in the Armani section and I took them!!!!
> 
> View attachment 382093
> 
> 
> View attachment 382094
> 
> 
> View attachment 382095
> 
> 
> View attachment 382096


 
The multicoloured python is stunning and contrasts beautifully with the gold!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

fmd914....OH MY GOD!!!!! 
I thought I was crazy for the bronze pythons...but that second pair almost made me fall off my chair!!!!!
I have never seen those, please give me some info (name, sizing info...) and of course, since you own both which do you like better??? I wouldn't buy the two pythons (at least not at once) but since I haven't seen either in person and you are the perfect person to compare which would you recommend, stylewise, comfort, etc...Thanks....You lucky, lucky gal!!!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks, ladies for all of the compliments.  I almost wish you wouldn't - it enables me to buy more!!

Chin - Yes, I know that the purple Rolando are your HG.  That is partially why I rebought them.  I saw your tag line and was hating that the size I returned was not your size.  Then I started thinking more and more about them and they came back home!


PurseEnthusiast - Thanks for the enthusiasm!  These are the Privatita nappa/roccia.  I got them at Neiman's.  I know Barney's has them in another color combo. (blue/gold I think).  I was surprised by the sizing.  I got them TTS for my US size.  I was thinking b/c of the platform I should go to my normal CL size, but these fit. (probably the strap helps).  They retail for $1095.  I am surprised how comfy they are.  I haven't worn either pair yet, but they both seem to be very comfy.  My bronze pythons are probably 1/2 size too big, so I will need inserts (was ordering them sight unseen so I decided to play it safe.)  Should have gotten them in my normal CL size.  The bronze will probably "go" with more outfits, b/c they are a spectacular neutral.  But for some reason even though I am short and normally avoid ankle straps, the multicolor do not make me appear shorter.  Hope this helps.  Let me know if I can offer more info.


----------



## danicky

fmd914  wow, you've been busy!! Love, love, love your new additions. Congrats!!


archygirl  lovely Decolletes. You wear them well. Congrats!!


----------



## Stinas

*fmd - WOW -* Great new exotics!!!  Love them all!
*archygirl*- The Decollete is one of the classics!  LOve them! They are one of my favorites!


----------



## wantmore

*Asha, Kamilla, fmd914* - all TDF shoes!

I really have to catch up with this thread, I keep forgetting to check here and I've missed so many gorgeous shoes. You all have been getting some awesome shoes (unlike me, always the ol' boring Simples).


----------



## po0hping

fmd914, I'm drooling over your pythons.  I want.  Is it true that python is banned in California ?


----------



## LavenderIce

I am dying.  I love python and I love VPs.  All that love is not compatible with a ban.

Love all of your new additions!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Thanks so much fmd914...I am still very much undecided but I'm sure your info will make it easier for me to make up my mind....Wow...CL's in general are amazing, but I'd dare to say you have two of the trophy worthy pairs!! congrats...


----------



## archygirl

I finally got around to taking photos of my collection of CLs, since I am off work this week and added the Decolletes to my closet. Here they are, what do you think I should add?

I am desperately searching for Helmuts in 37.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

archygirl,beautiful collection


----------



## archygirl

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> archygirl,beautiful collection




*DeeDeeDelovely *thanks!
*Stinas *what do you think I should add to the family?
*Danicky *thanks, also. 

You ladies are the best!
Still waiting to see if I have won the gold Passmules I bid on a few days ago, after you were so kind as to authenticate!


----------



## natassha68

archygirl said:


> I finally got around to taking photos of my collection of CLs, since I am off work this week and added the Decolletes to my closet. Here they are, what do you think I should add?
> 
> I am desperately searching for Helmuts in 37.



 the nude d'orsey's !!


----------



## Kamilla850

archy - that is one awesome collection you have!  I don't believe that I have ever seen the nude d'orsay, that is a great find.


----------



## archygirl

Kamilla850 said:


> archy - that is one awesome collection you have!  I don't believe that I have ever seen the nude d'orsay, that is a great find.



Kamilla found those at a consignment shop I frequent...do you know roughly how old they are? They were never worn, grabbed them ASAP because everyone is always raving about nude. THANKS!!


----------



## sara999

archy those are great!! you should watermark them just in case


----------



## ledaatomica

*archygirl*  I love the nude d'orsays! never seen them before. Also I think the white wrap around sandals are super cute. Ever since I saw a post about white shoes I have been seriously considering a pair for the summer.


----------



## archygirl

ledaatomica said:


> *archygirl*  I love the nude d'orsays! never seen them before. Also I think the white wrap around sandals are super cute. Ever since I saw a post about white shoes I have been seriously considering a pair for the summer.



I purchased the white wrap shoes last year for a wedding, wore them with a black gown. They were so comfortable, looked great on, and I am looking forward to wearing them more this summer. The white, while easily dirtified (is that a word), is a great option for the season! Go for it. 

Oh, and I WON these yeah! I will post pics as soon as they arrive. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=330216956277&_trksid=p3984.cBID.m312.lVI
Just bought a Michael Kors bag to match....


----------



## gemruby41

Lovely collection archygirl!!! Some simples are needed for your collection


----------



## danicky

archygirl  very pretty collection.


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> I finally got around to taking photos of my collection of CLs, since I am off work this week and added the Decolletes to my closet. Here they are, what do you think I should add?
> 
> I am desperately searching for Helmuts in 37.


 

what a lovely collection!!the nude d'orsays are TDF!!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks, to everyone who commented on my collection (which I started just 1 year ago!). I won the gold d'orsay shoes, will post photos as soon as they arrive!


----------



## dknigh21

Wow. I've missed this thread as I've finished up finals at school this quarter. I see that I've missed a lot. Everyone's pythons are gorgeous.  Love them.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My new additions arrived today- fuschia suede Lady Gres and deep burgundy Decolette 868s (the actual name is Oxblood Jazz but that just sounds gross). Here they are!


----------



## Leefi

i love your deep burgundy jazz decolette's *my purse addiction*!! i really wish i could find decolette's in black jazz!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

MPA, they are both gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## babypie

My Purse Addiction - Those burgandy Decolletes are gorgeous! I dont think I've seen them in that color before, where did you find them?


----------



## lolaluvsu

fmd914...girl those shoes are tdf! but the exotic with the wrap around strap are fierce! i love love love those.

mypurseaddiction..the ladys are fabulous.


----------



## hlfinn

here are my two new pairs. taupe simples (not sure of the heel height- 100s maybe?) and black materna peep toes. love them both. i still can't figure out the color but the best way i can describe it is etoupe in hermes leathers...

the taupe simple have a cut in the front but i think i can have my shoemaker fix it. well, i'm hoping i can.


----------



## hlfinn

one more pic of the maternas. along with the rest of the shoes i got this week that i've posted in threads but not here....  my nude/rose yoyo zeppa slingbacks, my denim blue patents 100 simples and my camel leather 85 mias.


----------



## archygirl

hlfinn said:


> one more pic of the maternas. along with the rest of the shoes i got this week that i've posted in threads but not here....  my nude/rose yoyo zeppa slingbacks, my denim blue patents 100 simples and my camel leather 85 mias.



Wow, hlfinn, what a shopping spree! Love them all, especially the nude/rose yoyo zeppas


----------



## danicky

My Purse Addiction great additions. You wear them well. Congrats!


hlfinn  they are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## babypie

hlfinn  what a week!! Love them all


----------



## hlfinn

thanks archy, danicky and baby! 

i feel i need to redeem myself from my no-polish ogre feet that i posted in my satin yoyos and one of my friends just shamed me in to taking pics with my toes polished so here they are in all their glory....


----------



## Edrine

hlfinn said:


> thanks archy, danicky and baby!
> 
> i feel i need to redeem myself from my no-polish ogre feet that i posted in my satin yoyos and one of my friends just shamed me in to taking pics with my toes polished so here they are in all their glory....


----------



## hlfinn

what? what?  are they terrible?


----------



## Edrine

it's bad enough that my feet are huge..they're wide too these just arrived today..they're snug at the toe box but a bit loose on the heel..i hope my shoe stretcher can do the trick..wish me luck

linen roccia d'orsay


----------



## babypie

hlfinn said:


> thanks archy, danicky and baby!
> 
> i feel i need to redeem myself from my no-polish ogre feet that i posted in my satin yoyos and one of my friends just shamed me in to taking pics with my toes polished so here they are in all their glory....


----------



## Edrine

hlfinn said:


> what? what? are they terrible?


they're pretty


----------



## hlfinn

edrine those look AMAZING on you!!!  your feet are not wide! they look stunning! love the polish!


----------



## hlfinn

oooh thank you!


----------



## Edrine

hlfinn said:


> edrine those look AMAZING on you!!! your feet are not wide! they look stunning! love the polish!


 

thank you so much


----------



## javaboo

Edrine said:


> it's bad enough that my feet are huge..they're wide too these just arrived today..they're snug at the toe box but a bit loose on the heel..i hope my shoe stretcher can do the trick..wish me luck
> 
> linen roccia d'orsay



Wow, they look good on you. Where did you find them?


----------



## danicky

hlfinn  lol, much better. Just kidding. They're great.


Edrine  they are really pretty. Congrats


----------



## dallas

hlfinn said:


> what? what?  are they terrible?




Yes they are. So terrible that...





You should give them to me.

Edrine: those look beautiful on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

My Purse Addiction:  Love your Decollette in oxblood jazz!  I want to know too, where did you find them?

Hlfinn:  I think it is funny your friends shamed you into painting your toes.  I already shame myself.  If I take pics I have to make sure I shaved my legs and got a pedicure.

Edrine:  You're such a rockstar with your new D'orsays!  Looks good with your polish and the guitar in the background.  Your feet do not look huge or wide at all, it is the magic of a Louboutin.


----------



## RRSC

my purse addiction:love both colors on your new additions! 

hlfinn: wow you've been busy! gorgeous new additions!

edrine: OMG!!! Those linen d'orsays are gorgeous on you!!!! The color is TDF!


----------



## canismajor

OMG, they're here!  That was fast... And they're beautiful on you!!!!!    I'm so very happy for you, *Edrine*!   You will love them more and more!   And the yes, the toe box will stretch easily enough that I don't think a stretcher will be necessary; IMO, these stretch easier than suede does.  CONGRATS... 

(I want navy ones now also!... :ninja



Edrine said:


> it's bad enough that my feet are huge..they're wide too these just arrived today..they're snug at the toe box but a bit loose on the heel..i hope my shoe stretcher can do the trick..wish me luck
> 
> linen roccia d'orsay


----------



## canismajor

Outstanding red popping from that nude satin! 


hlfinn said:


> thanks archy, danicky and baby!
> 
> i feel i need to redeem myself from my no-polish ogre feet that i posted in my satin yoyos and one of my friends just shamed me in to taking pics with my toes polished so here they are in all their glory....


----------



## Chins4

Wow - some seriously gorgeous shoes have landed this week 

My Purse Addiction - loving those fuschia LGs - I would have those shoes in every colour if I could!

hlfinn - I don't really do nude colours but those Yoyo zeppas are TDF (love that polish as well!)

Edrine - my eye has always skipped over those d'orsays but having seen your modelling shots I just have to start hunting a pair down - how did you find the sizing?? 

Funny how some shoes don't really do it for you until you see them on someone else's foot


----------



## ms piggy

archygirl said:


> I finally got around to taking photos of my collection of CLs, since I am off work this week and added the Decolletes to my closet. Here they are, what do you think I should add?
> 
> I am desperately searching for Helmuts in 37.



How about some pythons?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

hfinn and edrine...love love love your new additions


----------



## archygirl

*Edrine *your feet look great in those...


----------



## gemruby41

Edrine said:


> it's bad enough that my feet are huge..they're wide too these just arrived today..they're snug at the toe box but a bit loose on the heel..i hope my shoe stretcher can do the trick..wish me luck
> 
> linen roccia d'orsay


 Those are beautiful....where did you get them?


----------



## toiletduck

wow, *danicky* those Rolandos look perfect on you!


----------



## Edrine

Chins4 said:


> Edrine - my eye has always skipped over those d'orsays but having seen your modelling shots I just have to start hunting a pair down - how did you find the sizing??
> 
> Funny how some shoes don't really do it for you until you see them on someone else's foot


 
thanks these run fairly large so i sized .5 down from my CL size



xnplo said:


> OMG, they're here! That was fast... And they're beautiful on you!!!!!  I'm so very happy for you, *Edrine*! You will love them more and more!  And the yes, the toe box will stretch easily enough that I don't think a stretcher will be necessary; IMO, these stretch easier than suede does. CONGRATS...
> 
> (I want navy ones now also!... :ninja


 
yey!the upgraded me to 2 day shippingthank you so much!



javaboo said:


> Wow, they look good on you. Where did you find them?


 



danicky said:


> Edrine they are really pretty. Congrats


 
thanks ladies, i found them on bluefly last week..i got a fast response frm the sizing guideso i quckly ordered them before going to work




LavenderIce said:


> Edrine: You're such a rockstar with your new D'orsays! Looks good with your polish and the guitar in the background. Your feet do not look huge or wide at all, it is the magic of a Louboutin.


 
:shame:


----------



## JetSetGo!

My Purse Addiction said:


> My new additions arrived today- fuschia suede Lady Gres and deep burgundy Decolette 868s (the actual name is Oxblood Jazz but that just sounds gross). Here they are!



Ohhh. I love the Oxblood Jazz! They are so perfectly classic.


----------



## Edrine

My Purse Addiction said:


> My new additions arrived today- fuschia suede Lady Gres and deep burgundy Decolette 868s (the actual name is Oxblood Jazz but that just sounds gross). Here they are!


 

congrats!!they're tdf!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful shoes everyone....One day soon, I'm going to post my CL collection here. Hello to my friends from tFS!


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> *Stinas *what do you think I should add to the family?


I love the Helmut, so If you can find your size, grab them.
I have a new found love with the Joli...I totally suggest them in nude or red.  They are beautiful.


archygirl said:


> Kamilla found those at a consignment shop I frequent...do you know roughly how old they are? They were never worn, grabbed them ASAP because everyone is always raving about nude. THANKS!!


They are beautiful


archygirl said:


> Oh, and I WON these yeah! I will post pics as soon as they arrive.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=330216956277&_trksid=p3984.cBID.m312.lVI
> Just bought a Michael Kors bag to match....


Congrats!!!  They were on my watch list too!


My Purse Addiction said:


> My new additions arrived today- fuschia suede Lady Gres and deep burgundy Decolette 868s (the actual name is Oxblood Jazz but that just sounds gross). Here they are!


 Love them all!


----------



## Stinas

Edrine said:


> it's bad enough that my feet are huge..they're wide too these just arrived today..they're snug at the toe box but a bit loose on the heel..i hope my shoe stretcher can do the trick..wish me luck
> 
> linen roccia d'orsay


These are beautiful!  I have had my eyes on them for a long time!  Great buy!



hlfinn said:


> thanks archy, danicky and baby!
> 
> i feel i need to redeem myself from my no-polish ogre feet that i posted in my satin yoyos and one of my friends just shamed me in to taking pics with my toes polished so here they are in all their glory....


lolll


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks for all your wonderful compliments! 

Everyone's additions are gorgeous- tPFers have GREAT taste!


----------



## Stinas

My new ebay steal...
Salopette


----------



## Edrine

Stinas said:


> My new ebay steal...
> Salopette


 
wow!very nice


----------



## hlfinn

wow those are nice stinas! i wasn't sure how i liked the style but they look really good on!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas, those are very cool!


----------



## danicky

Stinas  they look great on you. Congrats


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My black patent Simples finally came today! They're actually black cherry- when you go outside or the light hits them just right there's a hint of red. 

They came with a big black line on the inside (I had to suck it up because they were only $200 on ebay!), so I took everyone's advice and got a Magic Eraser- it worked! The mark is gone, well almost, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it was before (you can see it in the picture). Here they are:


----------



## danicky

My Purse Addiction said:


> My black patent Simples finally came today! They're actually black cherry- when you go outside or the light hits them just right there's a hint of red.
> 
> They came with a big black line on the inside (I had to suck it up because they were only $200 on ebay!), so I took everyone's advice and got a Magic Eraser- it worked! The mark is gone, well almost, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it was before (you can see it in the picture). Here they are:


 
They are gorgeous. What a great deal!!! Congrats!!


----------



## cjy

I love them my purse addiction!!!


----------



## RRSC

stinas: those look great on you as usual
my purse addiction: Love the black cherry color! Looks gorgeous on you as well

Here's my new addition the black patent Wallis. I just wish the strap fit a little tighter:s but overall I love them! My nude ones are coming next week!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*RRSC*- those are gorgeous and they look great on you! I'm dying for a pair myself. Can't wait to see the nude ones!


----------



## danicky

RRSC  really, really pretty. You wear them well. Congrats!


----------



## letsgoshopping

*my purse addiction*- wow have you been busy this week with all your new CLs rolling in! all your new additions look amazing, but i can't stop drooling over your fuschia lady gres. absolutely stunning! may i ask how you found the sizing of them? 

*rrsc*- love the shoes! they look great on you!


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas said:


> My new ebay steal...
> Salopette


Stinas-Those CL's really look good on you!!!



My Purse Addiction said:


> My black patent Simples finally came today! They're actually black cherry- when you go outside or the light hits them just right there's a hint of red.
> 
> They came with a big black line on the inside (I had to suck it up because they were only $200 on ebay!), so I took everyone's advice and got a Magic Eraser- it worked! The mark is gone, well almost, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it was before (you can see it in the picture). Here they are:


Gorgeous! 

 *RRSC*, Where did you find those beauties?


----------



## babypie

Stinas, _everything_ looks good on you!


----------



## babypie

My Purse Addiction - those look great on you! You got such a deal too!


----------



## babypie

RRSC, those are hot! And nude on the way too...


----------



## volleyballgal

Oh my gosh. I seriously have a puddle of drool on my lap, all of these shoes are so GORGEOUS!!! I know what Im asking for on my birthday now


----------



## Stinas

hlfinn said:


> wow those are nice stinas! i wasn't sure how i liked the style but they look really good on!


Thanks...yeah...they are one of those shoes that look better on.


oo_let_me_see said:


> Stinas, those are very cool!





Edrine said:


> wow!very nice





danicky said:


> Stinas  they look great on you. Congrats


Thanks!!!


My Purse Addiction said:


> My black patent Simples finally came today! They're actually black cherry- when you go outside or the light hits them just right there's a hint of red.
> 
> They came with a big black line on the inside (I had to suck it up because they were only $200 on ebay!), so I took everyone's advice and got a Magic Eraser- it worked! The mark is gone, well almost, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it was before (you can see it in the picture). Here they are:


They look great on you!  That magic eraser is pretty good!


----------



## Stinas

RRSC said:


> stinas: those look great on you as usual





gemruby41 said:


> Stinas-Those CL's really look good on you!!!





babypie said:


> Stinas, _everything_ looks good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## RRSC

Thank you *mypurseaddiction, danicky,letsgoshopping, gemruby, and babypie!*

gemruby: I ordered them from CL Madison. After seeing Asha's gorgeous pics of hers I HAD to get them too.


----------



## toiletduck

My Purse Addiction said:


> My black patent Simples finally came today!



I LOVE the black Simples! Sexy, classy and comfortable!



RRSC said:


> stinas: those look great on you as usual
> my purse addiction: Love the black cherry color! Looks gorgeous on you as well
> 
> Here's my new addition the black patent Wallis. I just wish the strap fit a little tighter:s but overall I love them! My nude ones are coming next week!



I've been lusting over a pair of Wallis in black patent myself...those look fab on you!


----------



## fashionispoison

*stinas* those are hot!!


----------



## Stinas

fashionispoison said:


> *stinas* those are hot!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## honu

I got Hai 100mm pump last week, I love them! I've always wanted something classic for work and going out.


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful!  Congrats, *honu*!


----------



## toiletduck

honu those shoes are YUMMY!  i love the height of the heel!


----------



## Edrine

My Purse Addiction said:


> My black patent Simples finally came today! They're actually black cherry- when you go outside or the light hits them just right there's a hint of red.
> 
> They came with a big black line on the inside (I had to suck it up because they were only $200 on ebay!), so I took everyone's advice and got a Magic Eraser- it worked! The mark is gone, well almost, but it's not nearly as noticeable as it was before (you can see it in the picture). Here they are:


 
very nice!!what a steal too!!



RRSC said:


> Here's my new addition the black patent Wallis. I just wish the strap fit a little tighter:s but overall I love them! My nude ones are coming next week!


 
congrats!!they're lovely


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I LOVE them, honu!  Gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

honu  they are very pretty. Congrats


----------



## honu

Thank you for the kind words everyone 

I'm itching to wear my new shoes but I can't until I can get the Vibram sole for them...I'm a klutz so I need all the traction I can get


----------



## Savannah




----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love them all Savannah!  Congrats!


----------



## canismajor

WOW! Conrats on your new haul, *Savannah*!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Savannah*- love the magenta Simples!


----------



## cjy

Love them Savannah!


----------



## gemruby41

*Savannah!*


----------



## Savannah

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## hlfinn

sqeeeee!!!!  omg savannah those blue mary janes!!! omg love them! i think they're the same color as my simples!!  love them all but esp those! wow!


----------



## natassha68

Savannah said:


>



very nice Savannah !  I especially love the last ones ... wear them well !


----------



## lorrmich

wow savannah, you've been busy.  Beautiful choices!


----------



## archygirl

*Savannah,* Luv them all, especially the magenta!


----------



## honu

Savannah, I love all your CLs, especially the magenta Simple!!!!


----------



## danicky

Savannah  wow. They are all very beautiful. You did some *damage *there girl!!! Congrats on all!


----------



## lychee124

Here are my new purchases!

Black Very Prive 85






Silver Yoyo 85


----------



## danicky

lychee124  very pretty. Love the yoyo's. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## archygirl

lychee124 said:


> Here are my new purchases!
> 
> Black Very Prive 85
> View attachment 384933
> 
> 
> View attachment 384934
> 
> 
> Silver Yoyo 85
> View attachment 384935
> 
> 
> View attachment 384936




Love the silver Yoyo's on you!


----------



## Stinas

Savannah & lychee124 - GREAT choices!!!  Love them all!


----------



## toiletduck

*Savannah:* I am in love with your magenta Simples and your Wallis MJ's (I think they are??)

*Lychee:  *Those silver Yoyos are TDF!!

Congrats on all!! You guys did some damage today, didn't you?


----------



## Edrine

wonderful shoes ladies!


----------



## Zophie

Those are gorgeous, *honu*!  Great choice for an all purpose shoe.


----------



## dknigh21

Savannah - Great additions. They are all making me .

Lychee - Your yoyos are so pretty. Love them.


----------



## Chins4

So having posted a HUGELY over-excited new thread when the postman arrived and I opened the box, I have now calmed down enough to take some modelling pics of my new babies 

A couple of you asked me about sizing on the Sevillana - these are a 37 (my natural size) and they are comfortably snug on the toe box and as so often with d'orsays, slightly loose on the heel (but nothing heel pads can't deal with). This makes them a half size smaller than my VP and Decollete sizes. Hope this helps

Thanks again to Natasha68 and can008 for helping me get hold of these 

:tpfrox:


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Oh, here are the modeling pics. They look so good on you. Just TDF. Super lovely. You are making me want to buy a pair.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

chins4, beautiful


----------



## ashakes

*fmd*, you have been very busy! LOL  I love the python additions the most.  Congrats on all of them though. 

*Hlfinn*, you too girl!  Gosh I'm off of TPF for a few days and I can barely keep up with you ladies!  The nude satin yoyos and the blue simples are my favorites.  

*archygirl*, lovely collection.  My favorite are also the nude d'orsays and the decollete 868!  I finally broke down and bought the decollete 868 over the weekend too.  They look gorgeous on you! 

*MPA*, those are both gorgeous. I think my favorite color in the suede lady gres is the fuchsia.  And, the oxblood decollete is just lovely. 

*Edrine, *love the cipria peep d'orsays on you!  I have them in beige and they are so hot.  I think we may have the same polish on.  Is yours OPI from the new India collection?  I think it's called "Yoga-ta Get This Blue" or something like that.  It's very similar to Russian Navy, but a bit brighter. 

*Honu, *those are very pretty. Congrats on your Hai pumps!  

*Savannah*, you've been busy. hehe  My favorites are the magenta simples and the navy blue patent Eventa mary janes.  Congrats on all of them!  You have been busy with all of your Chanel footwear too.  Have you bought the new camelia flower  d'orsay wedge yet???  It's on my list! 

*lychee*, congrats!  They both look fantastic on you.  I especially love the silver glitter yoyo. 

*Chins*, congrats on the leopard pony hair sevillana!  They are such a gorgeous shoe. I'm sad I had to sell mine this weekend b/c my toe on my left foot was pushing forward and inserts were not helping.  My foot was kind of swollen thanks to twisting my ankle last week, so maybe I should have waited, but oh well. LOL  I'm glad you were able to find one of your HG shoes! 

*Jetset*, fancy seeing you over here. You should post more often. I promise we won't bite.


----------



## danicky

Chins4  you wear them well. Congrats!!


----------



## Savannah

.


----------



## Savannah

ashakes said:


> *Savannah*, you've been busy. hehe My favorites are the magenta simples and the navy blue patent Eventa mary janes. Congrats on all of them! You have been busy with all of your Chanel footwear too. Have you bought the new camelia flower d'orsay wedge yet??? It's on my list!


 
heehee, you noticed. my SA just sent me pictures of the new chanels last week, so yes, i did get the navy/red camellia wedge. it should be here this week. thanks for the compliments


----------



## natassha68

Stunning!!!    enjoy them!





Chins4 said:


> So having posted a HUGELY over-excited new thread when the postman arrived and I opened the box, I have now calmed down enough to take some modelling pics of my new babies
> 
> A couple of you asked me about sizing on the Sevillana - these are a 37 (my natural size) and they are comfortably snug on the toe box and as so often with d'orsays, slightly loose on the heel (but nothing heel pads can't deal with). This makes them a half size smaller than my VP and Decollete sizes. Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks again to Natasha68 and can008 for helping me get hold of these
> 
> :tpfrox:


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats Chins!


----------



## toiletduck

Beautiful shoes, Chins!


----------



## cjy

Great Chins!


----------



## Kezzi<3

Chins..
Pleaseee tell me where you got your leopard pony hair CL's from.
Ive wanted them for ever!!


----------



## Chins4

Kezzi<3 said:


> Chins..
> Pleaseee tell me where you got your leopard pony hair CL's from.
> Ive wanted them for ever!!



The usual...............Ebay  Think that there are still some size listed with a reputable seller (Rodeodrivefashionista).


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> So having posted a HUGELY over-excited new thread when the postman arrived and I opened the box, I have now calmed down enough to take some modelling pics of my new babies
> 
> A couple of you asked me about sizing on the Sevillana - these are a 37 (my natural size) and they are comfortably snug on the toe box and as so often with d'orsays, slightly loose on the heel (but nothing heel pads can't deal with). This makes them a half size smaller than my VP and Decollete sizes. Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks again to Natasha68 and can008 for helping me get hold of these
> 
> :tpfrox:



Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## fmd914

Wow ladies - I take a weekend off and get to go through pages and pages of beautiful shoes!  

*Honu* - so glad that you were able to find a pair in your size.  Especially such a classic pair.  I'm sure more to come.

*My Purse* - Love those simples.  Black Cherry - Wow.  

*Stinas* - Is there any shoe that you can't make look great?!

*RRSC* - I love the Wallis 

*Savannah* - LOVE THOSE!  I have the navy Eventa and you will love them.  They are a go to shoe!  I love the magenta simple.  And the last pair of blacks - I had those on pre-order at NM and they cancelled.  Thought I was over it, but I'm not.  Wear them well!!

*Lychee* - The silver yoyo's are so cute on you.

*Chins* - Congrats on a HG!  You give the rest of us hope!


----------



## Edrine

Chins4 said:


> So having posted a HUGELY over-excited new thread when the postman arrived and I opened the box, I have now calmed down enough to take some modelling pics of my new babies
> 
> A couple of you asked me about sizing on the Sevillana - these are a 37 (my natural size) and they are comfortably snug on the toe box and as so often with d'orsays, slightly loose on the heel (but nothing heel pads can't deal with). This makes them a half size smaller than my VP and Decollete sizes. Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks again to Natasha68 and can008 for helping me get hold of these
> 
> :tpfrox:


 

wow!!!!congrats!!!


----------



## Kezzi<3

Chins,
Just found those shoes in my size 
Would you say they fit perfect to size. I have a problem with having slightly wide feet, reckon this could be a problem with the shoe?


----------



## Chins4

Kezzi<3 said:


> Chins,
> Just found those shoes in my size
> Would you say they fit perfect to size. I have a problem with having slightly wide feet, reckon this could be a problem with the shoe?



Mine were spot on to size - fit snugly across the toe but d'orsays generally do. I don't have especially narrow feet so I would go for it - you can always stretch the toe box a little if it's uncomfortable for you


----------



## Kezzi<3

Ok.. Thanks!! 
They would be a size bigger than my normal size anyway because I tend to do that with heels anyway so hopefully it will fit. 
Ive been told they are easily stretched anyway? Am I correct?
Now I have to persuade the boyfriend to purchase them on my behalf


----------



## BellaShoes

*Chins*.... your new pony hair leopard CL D'Orsay's are FANTASTIC! Congrats!!


----------



## babypie

Those look great on you Chins!


----------



## Edrine

ashakes said:


> *Edrine, *love the cipria peep d'orsays on you! I have them in beige and they are so hot. I think we may have the same polish on. Is yours OPI from the new India collection? I think it's called "Yoga-ta Get This Blue" or something like that. It's very similar to Russian Navy, but a bit brighter. .


 
thanks asha! mine's OPI midnight in moscow..the russian navy looks gorgeous on you btw


----------



## lychee124

Chins, your shoes are adorable. That's a great buy!


----------



## Zophie

Chins4 said:


> So having posted a HUGELY over-excited new thread when the postman arrived and I opened the box, I have now calmed down enough to take some modelling pics of my new babies
> 
> A couple of you asked me about sizing on the Sevillana - these are a 37 (my natural size) and they are comfortably snug on the toe box and as so often with d'orsays, slightly loose on the heel (but nothing heel pads can't deal with). This makes them a half size smaller than my VP and Decollete sizes. Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks again to Natasha68 and can008 for helping me get hold of these
> 
> :tpfrox:


 
These are beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Chins - WOW...Love them!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Chins we are twins now.....


----------



## sara999

chins & lynn those shoes are sooo pretty!


stinas i think you have perfect Cl feet, they always look so good on you...maybe you should be a shoe model!


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> Chins we are twins now.....


 
Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

sara999 said:


> stinas i think you have perfect Cl feet, they always look so good on you...maybe you should be a shoe model!


lol  Thanks...I always wanted to be one...wonder how it works? hmmm...what an easy job that would be.  I would def. have to put in my contract that I must keep all the shoes I model hehehe  That would be amazing!


----------



## jobaker

Chins love the print. Newest additions.  CL zipper sandals aka the Rodita aka my bad girl sandals.


----------



## Edrine

jobaker said:


> Chins love the print. Newest additions. CL zipper sandals aka the Rodita aka my bad girl sandals.


 
wow!!!very nice!!!


----------



## Joke

Wow, I'm loving the zipper sandals!


----------



## panrixx

jobaker said:


> Chins love the print. Newest additions. CL zipper sandals aka the Rodita *aka my bad girl sandals*.


How bad would that be jobaker??


----------



## javaboo

Action pictures of some shoes I have received. I'm too lazy to model everything but here a two I recently got.

Rodita / Zipper Sandals:










Leopard Yoyo Zeppa:


----------



## gemruby41

WOW *javaboo*, you make me want to order the Roditas.  The white pair in the stock photos does this shoe no justice. The leopard Zeppa's are definitely hot!
Congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lynn12,jobaker and javaboo, *seeeeeeeexyyyyyy


----------



## peppers90

Wow girls~ those zipper sandals look great- you rock them well!!


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - Neiman's needs to use you guys as models for the zipper sandals - more would be sold that way!

javaboo - love the leopards!


----------



## RRSC

The zipper sandals didn't appeal to me when i saw them at Saks but WOW *jobake*r and *javaboo *they look gorgeous on you ladies!!! Great modeling pics  *Javaboo* I'm also loving your leopards!!


----------



## Leefi

wow *javaboo*, love the leopard and the zippers!! they look very hot on you!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Javaboo*- LOVE the leopards! They look great on you!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks ladies, I'm not really convinced if I should keep the Rodita (Zipper Sandals). What do you guys think? Yay or Nay?


----------



## cjy

Are you NUTS!!??? They look Fab ON YOU!!!!!!


----------



## danicky

jobaker  very pretty. They look great on you! Congrats!

javaboo  hot, hot, hot new additions. Congrats! You wear them well! Are the Rodita's comfy?? I am thinking about getting them...


----------



## danicky

javaboo said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm not really convinced if I should keep the Rodita (Zipper Sandals). What do you guys think? Yay or Nay?


WHAT??? They look great on you. Don't get rid of them. They are sooo sexy!


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *cjy *and *danicky*, I need some sense knocked into me.

*Danicky*: Surprisingly they are very comfy, I got my Rodita true to size and they feel great. I haven't wore them out yet though.


----------



## azhangie

My first pair!!!!! I'm sooo excited! I'll post pictures of me modeling when I fix my toenails... its been a long winter!


----------



## cjy

I want to see them on those fab feet!!!


----------



## azhangie

^ok..lemme shave first. Haha


----------



## danicky

azhangie  very pretty. Congrats


----------



## danicky

javaboo said:


> Thanks *cjy *and *danicky*, I need some sense knocked into me.
> 
> *Danicky*: Surprisingly they are very comfy, I got my Rodita true to size and they feel great. I haven't wore them out yet though.


 
Thanks, I want to go try them on.


----------



## Stinas

azhangie said:


> My first pair!!!!! I'm sooo excited! I'll post pictures of me modeling when I fix my toenails... its been a long winter!
> 
> View attachment 387129
> 
> 
> View attachment 387130
> 
> 
> View attachment 387131


I had these but retuned for the red Jolis that I could not stop thinking about....now im starting to regret returning them!  Damn TPF!!  GETS ME EVERY TIME! LOL


RRSC said:


> The zipper sandals didn't appeal to me when i saw them at Saks but WOW *jobake*r and *javaboo *they look gorgeous on you ladies!!! Great modeling pics  *Javaboo* I'm also loving your leopards!!


I say keep them!  I didnt like them at all until I saw them on you.  I guess these are another pair on the list of ugly stock photos.


----------



## Edrine

javaboo those are hot!!


----------



## Chins4

Girls, thanks for all the lovely compliments 

*Lynn* - lovely to have a shoe twin!

*Jobaker* and *Javaboo* - love those new additions . Never really got the Rodita until I saw it modelled by you guys. And leopard makes my  beat faster!

*Azhangie* - welcome! Once you have your first pair there's no going back


----------



## dknigh21

*Lynn* - Love your Sevillanas. So gorgeous.

*Jobaker *and* Javaboo* - Great additions. I really couldn't stand the Rodita in the stock pics, but I'm having a change of heart because they look so great on both of you.

*Azhangie* - Congrats on your first pair!!! Very pretty.


----------



## can008

Hey, I just saw these pics! Wow, they looked great on you!!!!
Woowww!!!!



Chins4 said:


> So having posted a HUGELY over-excited new thread when the postman arrived and I opened the box, I have now calmed down enough to take some modelling pics of my new babies
> 
> A couple of you asked me about sizing on the Sevillana - these are a 37 (my natural size) and they are comfortably snug on the toe box and as so often with d'orsays, slightly loose on the heel (but nothing heel pads can't deal with). This makes them a half size smaller than my VP and Decollete sizes. Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks again to Natasha68 and can008 for helping me get hold of these
> 
> :tpfrox:


----------



## lorrmich

wow javaboo, I love both.  The zipper look fabulous on you.  And the leopard yoyo zeppa were the ones I first feel for.  I adore them but couldn't find them anywhere.  You are very lucky.  They are two fabulous shoes!!!  Congrats.


----------



## lorrmich

azhangie congrats on your beautiful shoes, can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## sara999

wow you guys really make those zipper sandals look good!! what on EARTH were they thinking using that ugly blah stock photo!?


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow jo and java, roditas look great on both of you.  Good buys!  I am also starting to like these shoes whereas I was originally not a fan.


----------



## bebexirene

I just received these an hour ago from Fedex.  I believe the style name is Boulogne.  I don't know if I should keep these or not.  I'm not really a fan of ankle boots, but I bought them because they were on sale ush:  Also, on the bottom of the right boot, there are a lot of black markings   Should I keep these or no?


----------



## sakura

I also ordered these booties, but decided to return them.  They didn't look that great on me and the bow was a pain.  Have you tried them yet?


----------



## danicky

bebexirene  very pretty. Congrats.


----------



## MKWMDA

hlfinn said:


> thanks archy, danicky and baby!
> 
> i feel i need to redeem myself from my no-polish ogre feet that i posted in my satin yoyos and one of my friends just shamed me in to taking pics with my toes polished so here they are in all their glory....





I am seriously deeply in love with your shoes.


----------



## azhangie

I'll put them on and take some pictures soon! And i already have in mind the next pair i want!!! I'm just waiting to see if Saks is going to have another egc event.


----------



## blackbird

bebexirene said:


> I just received these an hour ago from Fedex.  I believe the style name is Boulogne.  I don't know if I should keep these or not.  I'm not really a fan of ankle boots, but I bought them because they were on sale ush:  Also, on the bottom of the right boot, there are a lot of black markings   Should I keep these or no?



I love those boots (although don't own them). I wasn't a big fan of ankle boots either, but bought a pair of Prada suede ones and absolutely love them to death! I'd keep them if I were you.


----------



## Kamilla850

bebexirene said:


> I just received these an hour ago from Fedex. I believe the style name is Boulogne. I don't know if I should keep these or not. I'm not really a fan of ankle boots, but I bought them because they were on sale ush: Also, on the bottom of the right boot, there are a lot of black markings  Should I keep these or no?


 
I don't agree with buying or keeping something just because it was on sale or discounted.  My ex used to say 'half off expensive is still expensive".  My recommendation is to return them and put a little extra towards something that makes your heart skip a beat.  
Plus, I am not sure what kind of climate you live in, but considering that spring/summer is right around the corner, you likely won't be able to wear these until next fall and you might hate them by then.  
I would still love to see modeling photos.


----------



## Kamilla850

azhangie said:


> I'll put them on and take some pictures soon! And i already have in mind the next pair i want!!! I'm just waiting to see if Saks is going to have another egc event.



I love your new fontanetes, that is one of my favorite styles this season.  
I believe the next EGC event is this weekend, either the 22nd or 23rd.  Check the deals and steals section to confirm the date.


----------



## sakura

Kamilla850 said:


> I believe the next EGC event is this weekend, either the 22nd or 23rd.  Check the deals and steals section to confirm the date.



It's on Saturday.


----------



## gemruby41

Kamilla850 said:


> *I don't agree with buying or keeping something just because it was on sale or discounted.* My ex used to say 'half off expensive is still expensive". My recommendation is to return them and put a little extra towards something that makes your heart skip a beat.
> Plus, I am not sure what kind of climate you live in, but considering that spring/summer is right around the corner, you likely won't be able to wear these until next fall and you might hate them by then.
> I would still love to see modeling photos.


ITA Kamilla. I use to do that and ended up with shoes that I didn't really like.  Now, I rather spend more on a shoe that I know I will keep and wear.


----------



## Stinas

bebexirene said:


> I just received these an hour ago from Fedex.  I believe the style name is Boulogne.  I don't know if I should keep these or not.  I'm not really a fan of ankle boots, but I bought them because they were on sale ush:  Also, on the bottom of the right boot, there are a lot of black markings   Should I keep these or no?



I love these!!


----------



## hlfinn

aw thanks mkw!

love the fontanetes!


----------



## lychee124

Here is my latest addition: The Yoze Kubrick

These are a tad tight in the toe box, but I'm hoping they'll stretch.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

beautiful!!!!


----------



## Leefi

gorgeous shoes *lychee*!!


----------



## Edrine

lychee124 said:


> Here is my latest addition: The Yoze Kubrick
> 
> These are a tad tight in the toe box, but I'm hoping they'll stretch.


 

congrats!!they're pretty


----------



## Kamilla850

Lychee - those are so pretty.  I kind of regret returning mine now.


----------



## RRSC

*lychee *those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## danicky

lychee124  thoese are really pretty. You wear them well.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kamilla850 said:


> I kind of regret returning mine now.



Don't worry Kam, you've got more than enough pairs to keep you from regretting a return.  lol


----------



## Edrine

i was getting ready for work..then the dhl man rang the doorbell w/ my grey gwenissimas from blueflyithem..they're a tad bit large but the toe box is just right..i'll post better outfit pics..excuse my white scrub pants


----------



## cjy

Very pretty Edrine!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lychee*-Congrats, they look great!

*Edrine*-Great buy! You will definitely get compliments.


----------



## ledaatomica

Edrine said:


> i was getting ready for work..then the dhl man rang the doorbell w/ my grey gwenissimas from blueflyithem..they're a tad bit large but the toe box is just right..i'll post better outfit pics..excuse my white scrub pants


 
Erdine those are fabulous!!!! Gwens. are such a beautiful style I wish CL made more of those. They are supposed to be Pigalles with a platform.. gorgeous


----------



## blackbird

Edrine said:


> i was getting ready for work..then the dhl man rang the doorbell w/ my grey gwenissimas from blueflyithem..they're a tad bit large but the toe box is just right..i'll post better outfit pics..excuse my white scrub pants



ARG! I am SO jealous! Those are the ones that I want!


----------



## archygirl

lychee124 said:


> Here is my latest addition: The Yoze Kubrick
> 
> These are a tad tight in the toe box, but I'm hoping they'll stretch.



Really cute! They look great on you....

Edrine: Those gwennies are fab!


----------



## Stinas

Edrine said:


> i was getting ready for work..then the dhl man rang the doorbell w/ my grey gwenissimas from blueflyithem..they're a tad bit large but the toe box is just right..i'll post better outfit pics..excuse my white scrub pants


 


lychee124 said:


> Here is my latest addition: The Yoze Kubrick
> 
> These are a tad tight in the toe box, but I'm hoping they'll stretch.


WOW!!! to both of you!!!
Great picks!!


----------



## danicky

Edrine  they are very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Edrine, those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Edrine~ I love em!!!


----------



## azhangie

Ok me modeling my new shoes!!  










I need a better camera....


----------



## babypie

azhangie , those are gorgeous and they look fantastic on you!!


----------



## danicky

azhangie  wow, they look great on you.


----------



## RRSC

*edrine*: Love the grey color! They look fabulous on you.
*azhangie*: those are gorgeous on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## azhangie

Thanks girls!!!!! I'm soooo excited I got these shoes. Time to start a collection!


----------



## Zophie

those are so pretty azhangie!  That's a great start to a collection.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

azhangie said:


> Ok me modeling my new shoes!!
> 
> 
> ..



Those look great on you!  What are they called.  Are you from anywhere near SD?  I was just there and had a great time but wish the bars didn't close so early.  We definitely ran out of time.  TIA


----------



## LavenderIce

Lychee & Edrine Love your new CLs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lychee,edrine,and azhangie, *love your new additions


----------



## Leefi

Edrine said:


> i was getting ready for work..then the dhl man rang the doorbell w/ my grey gwenissimas from blueflyithem..they're a tad bit large but the toe box is just right..i'll post better outfit pics..excuse my white scrub pants



oh my god, thank you SO much for posting these!! I have spent the last hour trying to find modeling pictures of the Gwenissimas on tPF and for the life of me, couldn't find any!! I am considering getting these (in this exact style) so this was great for me!!

Thanks so much & they look great on you!!

These run TTS right? I'm usually a 39 and would get these in a 39 as well?


----------



## Kamilla850

Edrine - you're on a roll lately.  I love this style.  Congrats.


----------



## ladydeluxe

Edrine said:


> i was getting ready for work..then the dhl man rang the doorbell w/ my grey gwenissimas from blueflyithem..they're a tad bit large but the toe box is just right..i'll post better outfit pics..excuse my white scrub pants


 
i absolutely love those gwenissimas!! they are my HG CLs! too hard to find.. even on ebay :s i'm so glad you found them! i just bought a pair of nude pigalles yesterday and my red yoyo zeppas arrived as well! will post piccies hehe


----------



## dknigh21

*lychee* - Those are gorgeous. 

*Edrine* - That is the start to a great day! Very pretty.

*azhangie* - Those look so good on you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My newest family member:  CL - Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pump


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Love those.  You have to take a picture of your feet together because it's suppose to look like a big bow, right.  Love it!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*DC-Cutie*- those are gorgeous! They look amazing on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^Love those.  You have to take a picture of your feet together because it's suppose to look like a big bow, right.  Love it!



well I'll be damned, I didn't even realize it.  I just liked the bow on each shoe.  Learn something new everyday! :okay:



My Purse Addiction said:


> *DC-Cutie*- those are gorgeous! They look amazing on you!



Thanks ladies


----------



## danicky

DC-Cutie  thoese are really cute. You wear them well. Congrats!!


----------



## gemruby41

DC-Cutie-just gorgeous!!


----------



## Stinas

DC - WOW  those are amazing!


----------



## lychee124

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. 
Edrine, Azhangie, and DC cutie, great shoes! Now I want more!


----------



## sara999

edrine, wow!


----------



## Edrine

DC-Cutie said:


> My newest family member: CL - Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pump


 

wow


----------



## Edrine

thanks ladies for all the wonderful compliments:shame:

i thought these were going to arrive next week.. i think i've crossed over to the dark side..and i also have another modeling pic of the gwenissima..


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ They both look great on you!


----------



## blackbird

absolutely stunning!


----------



## gemruby41

Edrine-the shoes are beautiful, and they look great on your feet!


----------



## danicky

Edrine  they look great on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Gosh all the shoes look amazing!!!! I have some new ones coming soon


----------



## lychee124

Edrine, I love those new shoes.


----------



## peppers90

Nice ones, edrine~~


----------



## sammydoll

My first pair of CL's!  Red Glitter Numero Prives


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats *sammydoll*!


----------



## danicky

sammydoll  very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## sammydoll

^^thank you!! )


----------



## blackbird

ban? what ban?

I'm finding these a good home. Just won them on eBay for $299!  It's my consoliation prize for taking a class right now that freakin' sucks. I needed something to make me feel better!


----------



## cjy

Oh I like those Blackbird!!


----------



## danicky

blackbird  they are really cute. What a deal. It was worth braking the ban.


----------



## cjy

Love them Sammydoll!! They are really stunning!! You will have a lot of fun with those!!


----------



## peppers90

blackbird~ you can wear those with everything!  CONGRATS wear them to your class


----------



## azhangie

sammidoll- sooooo cute!!! Omg...i want the glitter shoes now too. I saw it the other day at Niemans and it was way hot.


----------



## archygirl

sammydoll said:


> My first pair of CL's!  Red Glitter Numero Prives



[GASP] beautiful!


----------



## archygirl

Edrine said:


> thanks ladies for all the wonderful compliments:shame:
> 
> i thought these were going to arrive next week.. i think i've crossed over to the dark side..and i also have another modeling pic of the gwenissima..



Looking good *Edrine!*


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My camera is taking crappy pics lately, but here are my new additions: glitter NPs, nude patent Clichys, and EB Rolandos.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

oo_let_me_see said:


> My camera is taking crappy pics lately, but here are my new additions: glitter NPs, nude patent Clichys, and EB Rolandos.



Wow girl you did good~~   the rolandos!!!  What are you going to wear with them?


----------



## Chins4

oo_let_me_see said:


> My camera is taking crappy pics lately, but here are my new additions: glitter NPs, nude patent Clichys, and EB Rolandos.


 
You have the best taste in shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

Edrine, sammydoll, and oo_let_me:  Congrats on your lovely CLs!


----------



## blackbird

*cjy*, *danicky*, *peppers90*, THANK YOU! It was in part because of the other ones in baby blue that got posted in this thread!

peppers90, my class is online so I can't wear them to class. These are sandals that I can wear to work though and still feel like I'm wearing "professional attire". Some of my coworkers wear FLIP FLOPS to work and it's like ugh! I work in an office where many people in upper management still wear suits to work and it's possible that they're dragging clients around the office..not a tank top/shorts/flip flop kind of situation.

*oo_let_me_see*, I love your Clichys!! I wish I could pull off the other two, but I'd just look stupid in them. Post modeling pictures?


----------



## LavenderIce

blackbird, your wedges are cute!  Congrats on the ebay deal.  And, I cannot think of anything that would help me through a situation like yours than a pair of CLs.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*oo_let_me_see*- gorgeous new additions! I especially love the EB rolandos- how did you size in them? Post modeling pics please!


----------



## blackbird

LavenderIce said:


> blackbird, your wedges are cute!  Congrats on the ebay deal.  And, I cannot think of anything that would help me through a situation like yours than a pair of CLs.



Thanks! My shoes are my babies!  Every time I look at them, I smile. Every time my sister looks at my niece, she smiles. Okay, I smile too when I see her. But you get my drift.


----------



## gemruby41

*blackbird*, your wedges are cute! They look comfortable too.

*oo_let_me_see*, great additions! All three are gorgeous!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you Noegirl, peppers, Chins, Lav, blackbird, and gemruby.

peppers, I wore the EBs the other day with a black top and skinny jeans.    I'll probably wear them with lots of black and/or white.

blackbird, I'll have to take modeling pics soon.  I would like to take pics of my collection too and post them.

MPA, I got a size 38.5 in the EBs, but they are too tight.  I wore them for an hour and almost cried.  A 39 would have been better.


----------



## dknigh21

*oo_let_me_see* - Your additions are all gorgeous. Simply beautiful.


----------



## sweetza

Just got these for $260 from NeimanMarcus.com.  The style name is "matador". If they werent $260 I wouldn't have bought them to be honest, as I already have simple pumps and the back slips off of these all of the time although they fit perfectly. But they sure look nice!  I had to meet the FedEx guy across town so I took pics as took as I unboxed them in my car!


----------



## Edrine

oo_let_me_see said:


> My camera is taking crappy pics lately, but here are my new additions: glitter NPs, nude patent Clichys, and EB Rolandos.


 
wow..gorgeous additions!!congrats!


----------



## Edrine

blackbird said:


> ban? what ban?
> 
> I'm finding these a good home. Just won them on eBay for $299! It's my consoliation prize for taking a class right now that freakin' sucks. I needed something to make me feel better!


 

exactly..what ban???nothing like a pair of CL's to make your day..congrats!


----------



## Edrine

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ They both look great on you!


 


blackbird said:


> absolutely stunning!


 


gemruby41 said:


> Edrine-the shoes are beautiful, and they look great on your feet!


 


danicky said:


> Edrine they look great on you. Congrats!!!


 


lychee124 said:


> Edrine, I love those new shoes.


 

thank you _mypurseaddiction, gem,lav,danicky,lychee,blackbird!_


----------



## Chins4

sweetza said:


> Just got these for $260 from NeimanMarcus.com.  The style name is "matador". If they werent $260 I wouldn't have bought them to be honest, as I already have simple pumps and the back slips off of these all of the time although they fit perfectly. But they sure look nice!  I had to meet the FedEx guy across town so I took pics as took as I unboxed them in my car!


 
Congrats Sweetza - that's a classic at a bargain price


----------



## Stinas

Sweetza - Perfect price!
oo_let_me_see - Great selection


----------



## ashakes

Wow, I can't get through everybody individually or else I will be here the rest of the evening. lol  Congrats on all of the beautiful shoes ladies. They all look fantastic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*sammydoll*,*blackbird *and *sweetza*...love your new additions
*oh_let_me_see*,love love love the glitter NP...may I ask where did you get them...I have been looking everywhere.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *oh_let_me_see*,love love love the glitter NP...may I ask where did you get them...I have been looking everywhere.



Sure, I got them from feeBay and paid a ridiculous price!  So worth it though.


----------



## blackbird

*gemruby41*, *DeeDeeDelovely *thank you! I hope they are comfortable also! I'll take modeling pictures when i get them, which may not be until next week as I'll be in Chicago the later half of this coming week when they'll probably arrive.

*sweetza*, excellent price on the Matador! I got mine for $250 last summer in white! Love how they look in black!


----------



## Kamilla850

oo - I love all your new shoes, congrats.  How did the rolandos work out, do they fit you well?  The nude clichys are so pretty.

Blackbird - so cute, I love those wedges.  

Sweetza - what a great deal, that is a great classic style.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Thanks!!!  The rolandos are small, but I'm going to try to work with them and see if they stretch.  =)


----------



## Lynn12

Great selections everyone!!!  Oh_let_me_see - take your Rolandos to a cobbler and have them stretch the toe box.  It worked for me.


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see said:


> My camera is taking crappy pics lately, but here are my new additions: glitter NPs, nude patent Clichys, and EB Rolandos.


Love, love, love all of them!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

sweetza said:


> Just got these for $260 from NeimanMarcus.com.  The style name is "matador". If they werent $260 I wouldn't have bought them to be honest, as I already have simple pumps and the back slips off of these all of the time although they fit perfectly. But they sure look nice!  I had to meet the FedEx guy across town so I took pics as took as I unboxed them in my car!



Hey, how did you find them? I'm trying now to find ANY pair on sale and can't see anything but the regular price stuff.  Just wondered if you still happened to have the link where you got to them.  I don't know how I always miss the Lous on sale.  It kills me!  TIA
Jess


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Oh no! My heart is broken....I just was looking on NM.com and saw that my glitter prives popped up and I literally gasped out loud!  When I clicked on it, it said not in stock so I called them and she said they had been discontinued   Now I'll never be able to get a pair unless I go through Ebay, which is outrageous with the prices and after my ordeal today, I don't know if I can even trust it.  This sucks.  I am so in love with those shoes!!  I have been waiting and waiting for them to go on sale since the first time I saw them. So sad, boo hoo


----------



## sweetza

jessicaelizabet said:


> Hey, how did you find them? I'm trying now to find ANY pair on sale and can't see anything but the regular price stuff.  Just wondered if you still happened to have the link where you got to them.  I don't know how I always miss the Lous on sale.  It kills me!  TIA
> Jess



Aww I'm sorry! I'm always really unlucky and usually my orders get cancelled so I was very very relieved when these actually shipped!! As far as tips I have a shortcut to items I like on my iphone and save all my checkout info so I can check the pages throughout the day even when I'm on the go (obsessive i know!! even when i'm in the car sometimes!). I go thru bad months where it seems like I miss deals left and right, then I'll have a good one that makes up for all of the bad, so hang in there!  Here's the link, hope it still works:


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat8380737cat12540760


----------



## sweetza

blackbird said:


> *sweetza*, excellent price on the Matador! I got mine for $250 last summer in white! Love how they look in black!



Thank you! White would look sooo cute with capris in the Summer and really stunning against the red.  wish I found both for $260!!! That would be too lucky though!


----------



## LavenderIce

jessicaelizabet said:


> Oh no! My heart is broken....I just was looking on NM.com and saw that my glitter prives popped up and I literally gasped out loud! When I clicked on it, it said not in stock so I called them and she said they had been discontinued  Now I'll never be able to get a pair unless I go through Ebay, which is outrageous with the prices and after my ordeal today, I don't know if I can even trust it. This sucks. I am so in love with those shoes!! I have been waiting and waiting for them to go on sale since the first time I saw them. So sad, boo hoo


 
I saw a small size (a 6?) in Barneys Las Vegas last month and a large size (10?) at NM in San Francisco last month.  barneys.com also listed a 6.  Check around in stores.  There just might be one still around.  BTW, I do not think they ever went on sale at those stores.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Edrine said:


> thanks ladies for all the wonderful compliments:shame:
> 
> i thought these were going to arrive next week.. i think i've crossed over to the dark side..and i also have another modeling pic of the gwenissima..


 
Hi, could you post pics of the sides front and back of the last pair you posted?


----------



## shopalot

Wow the rate at which we are all acquiring these beautiful shoes is staggering!
I'm going to have to check this thread every hour so as not too miss all these beauties.


----------



## Lynn12

I also posted this in the thread that oh_lets_see started about this shoe being priced lower than it is supposed to be, but I thought that it would be more helpful in this thread since it is sized a little different than other NPs.

I received the blue/gold Privatitas on Friday and I am lukewarm about them. I REALLY want the dark pink/gold ones instead, but they are at the regular price of $1095.  I ordered my regular VP/NP size of 40 and got the 39.5 after hearing from the gang that the python stretches. The 40 was definitely too big (even the toe box was loose) and the 39.5 fit my insole length very well. The ankle strap is very loose and will need a couple more holes punched in it. Not sure about these shoes. If they were in pink/gold I think that I would keep them, but I might send them back. I wear a lot more pink than turquoise. 

Here are my pics.....notice that the size 40 on the rug have darker coloring of the blue/gold. I actually like the darker, more vibrant colors better than the ones on my feet.


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - I thought those fit weird too!  I tried them on in the store & had the same sizing issues...ankle strap was HUGE.  They do look cute on you though!


----------



## lychee124

Lynn, those shoes are lovely on you.  But for the price of the shoes, you should only keep them if you are in love with them.


----------



## Charlie Lush

hey girls it's my first time posting, but you girls are the reason why i love love love CL's soo much. MY bf was actually the one that put me on to this site. YOU GIRLSS ARE MY HEROES! hahaha! I've be wanted a pair for so long and on Valentine's my bf bought me a pair of black patent leather decolletes for a starter classic pair..and i cried! i can't wait to get another pair!


----------



## danicky

Lynn, thoese shoes are lovely, but if you don't love, love, love them, return them. I agree, I like the ones with pink/gold better. They look great on you though...


----------



## Edrine

lynn i think the pink ones would look gorgeous on you


----------



## ladydeluxe

Lynn, I've missed you!  HOT loubies you've got there! And yes, python really stretches. I've not worn my python yoyos yet but I heard from a fellow tpfer whom I found the same shoes for that they stretch quite a bit. I love how the python looks on these shoes! If only I care for ankle straps.. LOL, I'm such a lazy bummer - I love shoes that I can slip on easily so hopefully I can find VPs in these or something!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Lynn those shoes look so great on you, but I can see in the pic how big the strap is.  I just love the coloring on all the pyhons and when the light hits them, they look almost iridescent.  Hope you ladies are having a great week so far.  If not, tomorrow will be better, I promise!


----------



## sara999

yeah you can see that the strap is too big! i agree that the pink would be more warm...but don't keep python shoes just for the sake of them being python!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Charlie Lush said:


> hey girls it's my first time posting, but you girls are the reason why i love love love CL's soo much. MY bf was actually the one that put me on to this site. YOU GIRLSS ARE MY HEROES! hahaha! I've be wanted a pair for so long and on Valentine's *my bf bought me a pair of black patent leather decolletes for a starter classic pair..and i cried!* i can't wait to get another pair!



How cute!  lol

Hello and welcome!  Nice to have you.  We love to see pictures around here (as I'm sure you can tell), especially modeling ones.  Would love to see your gorgeous patent decolletes!


----------



## ashakes

Lynn12, I agree, if you don't love them return them. They are still $800+ shoes. LOL  They do look good on you though (minus the ankle strap fitting, but that could easily fixed w/ more holes punched in).

Charlie Lush, congrats on your new decolletes!  What a sweet boyfriend! Welcome to our little family!


----------



## blackbird

Lynn12, I agree with everyone..if you're not 100% in love with the pythons, return them!  Spend that $800 on something that you're really going to love!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

i agree with the rest of the ladies,lynn12. Return em if they don't have your heart


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn, I'm with the other ladies on returning them if you don't really like them.  I tried on the Privatitas, and I didn't like the ankle strap.  Maybe you could find some python VP's instead.


----------



## Lynn12

ladydeluxe said:


> Lynn, I've missed you!  HOT loubies you've got there! And yes, python really stretches. I've not worn my python yoyos yet but I heard from a fellow tpfer whom I found the same shoes for that they stretch quite a bit. I love how the python looks on these shoes! If only I care for ankle straps.. LOL, I'm such a lazy bummer - I love shoes that I can slip on easily so hopefully I can find VPs in these or something!


 
Thanks ladydeluxe!!!    Missed you all too.  

Thanks for all the feedback on my python Privatitas.  I think that I will return these.  I am trying to decide if I want to use my $300 EGC at Saks for the pink/brown/ivory Fontanete........Hmmmm!


----------



## LavenderIce

Charlielush--welcome and congrats on your first pair!  Your BF is very sweet to get them for you.

Lynn, I have to agree the 39.5 Privatita does not have the best coloring.  If you are spending $800 for them, the color should be virbrant and the ankle strap perfect.  Sure, you can add holes, but if your heart is not 100% in it, it's not worth it.  So, if using your GC on the Fontanete brings the cost to approximately what you paid for the Privatitia, I say go for it.  Judging by your collection, it seems the hidden platform peeptoe styles work the best for you.


----------



## Lynn12

LavenderIce said:


> Lynn, I have to agree the 39.5 Privatita does not have the best coloring. If you are spending $800 for them, the color should be virbrant and the ankle strap perfect. Sure, you can add holes, but if your heart is not 100% in it, it's not worth it. So, if using your GC on the Fontanete brings the cost to approximately what you paid for the Privatitia, I say go for it. Judging by your collection, it seems the hidden platform peeptoe styles work the best for you.


 
Awww thanks Lav!!!  I love the fact that we know each other's CLs collections.  Yes, I love the platform CLs.  They are so comfortable and they look unique to CL!!!


----------



## danicky

Lynn12  I say go with the Fontanete, I think they're gorgeous.


----------



## blackbird

Lynn12 said:


> I love the fact that we know each other's CLs collections./quote]
> 
> It's like a support group. At least our husbands/boyfriends aren't around to see some of the price tags quoted in this forum!!


----------



## Stinas

blackbird said:


> Lynn12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fact that we know each other's CLs collections./quote]
> 
> It's like a support group. At least our husbands/boyfriends aren't around to see some of the price tags quoted in this forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> we would all be dead! lol
> Lynn - I say go with the Fontanete since your not in love with the other ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn, I think you should go for them!  They are SO hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panrixx

blackbird said:


> It's like a support group. At least our husbands/boyfriends aren't around to see some of the price tags quoted in this forum!!


Best hope I never meet up with them one day then   Still it's very unlikely as I'm in the UK.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

I say go for the fontanete as well Lynn. They are incredible and I'm sure they will fit better too. And most definitely post a modeling pic of them when they arrive.  I've yet to see a pic of someone wearing these.


----------



## *Lo

Ladies I am seriosly drooling over all your new purchases!!!  I am sooo jealous!  Congrats to all of you, they are ALL beyond gorgeous!  

I have bought a few new pairs since i was on break last week, but stupid me left my camera in my friends car after a night of drinking and dancingush: (lord knows when ill get it back)  anyhoo, i got Nude architeks (I couldnt resist after seeing Danicky's, a pair of low black patent simples and a pair of lady gres.....pics to come, hehe.......I am still dying for fontatets


----------



## jessicaelizabet

*Lo said:


> Ladies I am seriosly drooling over all your new purchases!!! I am sooo jealous! Congrats to all of you, they are ALL beyond gorgeous!
> 
> I have bought a few new pairs since i was on break last week, but stupid me left my camera in my friends car after a night of drinking and dancingush: (lord knows when ill get it back) anyhoo, i got Nude architeks (I couldnt resist after seeing Danicky's, a pair of low black patent simples and a pair of lady gres.....pics to come, hehe.......I am still dying for fontatets


 

I haven't seen you on here for a while Lo, or maybe it's just that I haven't been on here for a while consistently, either way, it's good to see you.  I would love to see the lady gres.  I am in love with those shoes and have never seen them IRL or modeled on a real person.  Do post when you return.


----------



## danicky

*Lo  he, he, glad I was able to influence you!!


----------



## Charlie Lush

thank you girls for the warm welcome..and for your viewing pleasure my first pair..
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/lilbabyfriesh/DSC05114.jpg


http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/lilbabyfriesh/DSC05113.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/lilbabyfriesh/DSC05107.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Charlie Lush said:


> thank you girls for the warm welcome..and for your viewing pleasure my first pair..
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/lilbabyfriesh/DSC05114.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/lilbabyfriesh/DSC05113.jpg
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f29/lilbabyfriesh/DSC05107.jpg



ahhh...the Decollete 868 in black jazz hehe...my favorite pair!  Your going to be in pain a couple times but sooo worth it!!!  Very sexy shoe.  Classic must have Louboutin.  Great first pair.  Just to warn you, once you get one, its all downhill from here.  hehe


----------



## danicky

Charlie Lush  they are gorgeous. My favorite style. Congrats!


----------



## Charlie Lush

*stinas- *thank you so much for the comment, but i have far more to collect to get on your level..i've seen your collection and WOW! absolutely STUNNING! i've actually worn them for the first time on Sun..and it was painful, but not as bad i thought they would be. no blisters thank god!

*danicky-* thank you!


----------



## Lynn12

jessicaelizabet said:


> I would love to see the lady gres. I am in love with those shoes and have never seen them IRL or modeled on a real person. Do post when you return.


 
Here are some pics of the black kid leather and pewter leather Lady Gres.  It is a beautiful shoe and VERY comfortable.  It is higher on the sides of your foot, so you feel more secure than the VPs.


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> Here are some pics of the black kid leather and pewter leather Lady Gres. It is a beautiful shoe and VERY comfortable. It is higher on the sides of your foot, so you feel more secure than the VPs.


I love them more each time I see them!


----------



## Edrine

Lynn12 said:


> Here are some pics of the black kid leather and pewter leather Lady Gres. It is a beautiful shoe and VERY comfortable. It is higher on the sides of your foot, so you feel more secure than the VPs.


 
OMG lynn!!i'm drooling over here!!!!


----------



## angelie

Lynn & charlie lush -love ur shoes


----------



## Chins4

Lynn, love those pewter Lady Gres


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*charlie rush and lynn12*, love your new additions


----------



## oo_let_me_see

C-Lush, gorgeous!  And how cute is your little flower tatoo!  lol


----------



## danicky

Lynn12  ohh, they are very pretty. I love them. They look so pretty on you.


----------



## archygirl

These shoes FINALLY arrived today.


----------



## Edrine

^^lovely archygirl!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those are hot!


----------



## archygirl

*Edrine *and*oo_let_me_see *THANKS!! I have these in fuschia too. Love the comfy fit and the look with jeans and skirts/dresses.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oh my nerd!!! *archygirl*, love the heels on those beauties


----------



## gemruby41

Very pretty *archygirl*!!


----------



## archygirl

gemruby41 said:


> Very pretty *archygirl*!!



*gem* Thanks! I was sweating out that auction, I thought for sure someone was going to outbid me. So happy, I figured metallic was good for the summer.


----------



## archygirl

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> oh my nerd!!! *archygirl*, love the heels on those beauties



*DeeDee *Thanks too! They are perfect, not too high, not too low. They are being offered this season as well (Passmule), in blue, grey and fuschia (I also have the fuschia).


----------



## peppers90

Archygirl~ Very nice!!


----------



## Stinas

Archy - Love them!  Very cute!  I have been eyeing them for a while.


----------



## danicky

archygirl  sexy!! I love them. Congrats!!


----------



## bogeyjay

blackbird said:


> It's like a support group. At least our husbands/boyfriends aren't around to see some of the price tags quoted in this forum!!


 
that's what you think. don't forget i'm in SF, and you know how small the bay area is nowadays. everyone knows everyone. but...i suppose i can be persuaded to remain quiet. did i mention i accept cash and paypal? 

btw - nice shoes ladies!


----------



## JetSetGo!

My new Declic 130s


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> My new Declic 130s


 
They are gorgeous . Are they comfy/walkable?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you!!!
I wouldn't call them comfortable, but they aren't painful. They are super high though. A little higher than I'm used to. I usually wear 100s, but even with the platform these are slightly higher.


----------



## dknigh21

JetSetGo! - So beautiful and classic.


----------



## gemruby41

*JetSetGo-*WOW!! They are beauuuutiful!  I wouldn't even dream of trying to walk in those.


----------



## sara999

JetSetGo! said:


> My new Declic 130s


those are GORGEOUS! how on EARTH can you stand!? walk!?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you all!
Hahaha! I haven't taken them out for a stroll yet. These may be home shoes... but I HAD to have them. 

I have tons of other pix to post. Will do that soon.... CLs are my greatest weakness.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

my eeeyyeeees..*jetsetgo*,they are veerrryyy nice


----------



## ladydeluxe

JetSetGo!, I tried the declics and I could barely walk in them! LOL, I usually wear 100-110mm but these are crazy. The heels are really high I guess. I'm more used to VPs than these lol! Wouldn't dream of walking fast in these, let alone chasing after a taxi!


----------



## cjy

JetSetGo WOW!!! They look stunning on you!!! You MUST tell what hose/tights you are wearing with the sparkles!!! Gotta have those!


----------



## ashakes

JetSetGo! said:


> My new Declic 130s


 
Gorgeous!  I had these and returned them b/c I didn't think I would get much walking out of them, but I'm regretting it now. lol  Love your stockings too!



archygirl said:


> These shoes FINALLY arrived today.


 
Congrats. Another gorgeous pair!


----------



## javaboo

*JetSetGo!* I love them! They are on my list to get for sure if I get around to looking for a pair in my size. Is it hard to walk in those like the Rolandos?


----------



## danicky

JetSetGo!  stunning!! Congrats and wear them well!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

JetSetGo...my hat goes off to you and all the other ladies who are able to manage declic 130s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Black Patent Horatio Sling!


----------



## *Lo

Gorgeous Noe!!! Arent they sooo comfy?


----------



## Chins4

They are such a classic - are they as comfy as they look?


----------



## danicky

Noegirl05  stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## Noegirl05

They are the most comfortable CL's I own besides the simple... LOL


----------



## *Lo

^^^NOE ITA!!! I was surprised bc for the height they are rediculously comfy....wear them in good health they look great


----------



## Noegirl05

^^Exactly! I was thinking these are pretty high to be so comfy I actually wore these around the store while looking at other shoes LOL


----------



## Kamilla850

Jetset - the declics look great on you.  I agree about the stockings - they look great with those shoes.

Noe - congrats, they look great on you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful *Noe*! Love them 

Thank you everyone for your sweet sweetness! 

*javaboo* I think the Declics are a little easier than the Rolandos because the foot is held in just a bit more.

*cjy* The tights I am wearing in my pix are Wolfords. If you don't already have a collection of these, it's time to start one! 

*Ashakes* I remember yours! They looked amazing on you! I understand about the height. It's a bit decadent to have a pair of shoes you can't really wear out in to the world... 
Do you still have your Catwomans? I dream of those.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Jetsetgo, your shoes look amazing! I love them on you! 

Noegirl I love the slingbacks on you as well! They doo look sexy & comfy at the same time!


----------



## canismajor

They look great on you, *Noe*!  And what a perfect fit... 


Noegirl05 said:


> Black Patent Horatio Sling!


* * *
Yay DECLICs!! You've totally transformed the look just by adding shimmery stockings... 


JetSetGo! said:


> My new Declic 130s







* * *
I think you've captured this shoe better than the stock pictures and they look so much better on!  Congrats!


archygirl said:


> These shoes FINALLY arrived today.







* * *
Congrats and great choice for a first pair! 


Charlie Lush said:


> thank you girls for the warm welcome..and for your viewing pleasure my first pair..


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*noe*,love the horatio slingbacks


----------



## peppers90

Beautiful posts~ NOE~ those slings look great!


----------



## Stinas

Jetset & Noe - WOW...those are purrrddyyyyyy!  BLack always looks great!
BTW Jetset - Where did you get those tights? I loveee the sparkles!!!


----------



## cjy

Stinas said:


> Jetset & Noe - WOW...those are purrrddyyyyyy! BLack always looks great!
> BTW Jetset - Where did you get those tights? I loveee the sparkles!!!


Yes, we know about the tights!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you again! 

I got the tights at the Wolford store on Madison Ave. They have a webstore out of London too. They have such a great selection of beautiful hosiery...


----------



## cjy

JetSetGo! said:


> Thank you again!
> 
> I got the tights at the Wolford store on Madison Ave. They have a webstore out of London too. They have such a great selection of beautiful hosiery...


I will google them! thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They also sell them at dept. stores. Barneys and Bloomingdales for sure.


----------



## dknigh21

Noe, those are so beautiful. They look great on you.


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - So many new additions!!!  They all look great!!!!  That'swhat i love about this group. Even when there are no "new releases" we still find gorgeous shoes to admire!!!!  I am traveling (cold and snow - as home was cold and snow).  The good news is that I am surrounded by CLs!!!!  Have had a blast.  Found a couple of surprises.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Wow Noe, thoes are incredible!


----------



## tigaboy

OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Archygirl, I love the gold.. Haven't seen those before


----------



## jessicaelizabet

tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Eeek!  Did you get gold and silver or do they just look different in the pics. I love them.  First time I have actually seen these modeled. Fabulous!


----------



## angelie

tigaboy- i love ur blings


----------



## tigaboy

No I only got the silver - the first pics were taken with the sunlight on them and the others were in my wardrobe so low/bad lighting.  They look more bright and sparkly in true life like the first pics.


----------



## Charlie Lush

thank you girls for the wonderful comments! 

jetsetgo!- wow! i agree with the other girls how can you walk in those.. i could barely walk in my decolettes on sunday! OH AND BEAUTIFUL TIGHTS! i'm looking for nice ones like those.. might go check out the madison store tom..


----------



## Charlie Lush

*tigaboy*-can i say *WOW!* those are gorgeous!


----------



## fashionispoison

wooohoooo tigaboy!!


----------



## canismajor

Omg, I feel inadequate in their presence!  I'd probably drop them if I held them.
They're so pretty I can cry... 
Thank you for sharing *tiga*... They look so very awesome... 


tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy



And guess what matches...


----------



## Edrine

Noe, ITA!!the horatio slings are soooo comfy!!!they look gorgeous!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

tiga do you have the ice cube bag cause that is a pretty fantastic match there!  I wanna see both together.  You need to go out and take pics to document their first night out so we can see Yipee!


----------



## Chins4

WOW *tigaboy*!

I never really got the blings until I saw your modelling shots. Dammit, another shoe to add to the list ush:


----------



## eggpudding

*tigaboy *they are freakin' BEAUTIFUL. GOD I LOVE THEM.


----------



## fmd914

tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy


 

tigaboy - those are gorgeous!!!!!  They look great on you.  I believe you can wear those casual or dressed up!!!


----------



## jroos

Wow they are certainly making me drool!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow tigaboy! those are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*tigaboy,*


----------



## sara999

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *tigaboy,*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful! They are soooo stunning.


----------



## Kamilla850

Tigaboy - I love your blings!  That shoe is so amazing.  Try it with a white dress or outfit, they really shine against white.


----------



## danicky

tigaboy  they are gorgeous. Very blingy!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

tigaboy...love those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lo

tigaboy those blings are beauuuutiful!!  They look great opn you too very glamarous


----------



## RRSC

*tigaboy: *OMG those are gorgeous!!! Love them!


----------



## archygirl

While waiting to win the Helmuts, went to Saks today and got these. Camel Decollete 868 and then at Duet found these patent/pony wedges....I am jonesing for those black Helmuts (less than a day to go...).


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> While waiting to win the Helmuts, went to Saks today and got these. Camel Decollete 868 and then at Duet found these patent/pony wedges....I am jonesing for those black Helmuts (less than a day to go...).


 

woweee!!!congrats!!!




tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy


 
TDF


----------



## oo_let_me_see

archygirl, I love the camel decolletes!


----------



## Zophie

tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy


 
wow!  Those are just stunning!


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful Decolletes! 
How cute are those wedges! 
Congrats archygirl! 


archygirl said:


> While waiting to win the Helmuts, went to Saks today and got these. Camel Decollete 868 and then at Duet found these patent/pony wedges....I am jonesing for those black Helmuts (less than a day to go...).


----------



## gemruby41

Tigaboy-gotta love the Blings!!!

Archygirl-I  the wedges!


----------



## danicky

Archygirl- beautiful shoes. Love the Decolletes.


----------



## archygirl

Thanks to everyone that has commented on my recent acquisitions! The Decolletes are my new fav shoe! I love the fit of them and despite the heel height are uber comfy!  The wedges were a surprise find, ran to consignment shop to see if handbag sold, and there they were...


----------



## archygirl

Zophie said:


> wow!  Those are just stunning!



I LOVE those Bling Blings! HOT shoes!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*archygirl* I love the Decolletes too! They are the most beautiful classic pump. I really want the Taupe ones too. I'm so fair, I wish they came in Nude!


----------



## *Lo

congrats Archygirl!! I love the Decollete's, they look great on you


----------



## RRSC

Archygirl: love your new additions! The camel decollete's are one of my favs!


----------



## tigaboy

Thanks everyone - I do love my blings as well, my definite fav's. And people always come up to me and ask/drool over my shoes!

Now, I just have to get the ice-cube bag!  Good thinking!


I'll just take some pics of my most recent additions - the fuschia paillette peep-toe pumps!  I do love a bit of sparkle!


----------



## LavenderIce

tiga--the blings are TDF!

Congrats archy!  I am so glad the decollettes are working out for you and those wedges are cute.


----------



## Kamilla850

I picked up the seersucker NPs from Saks yesterday, they are so adorable.


----------



## canismajor

Congrats, Kamilla!  They are so very adorable and very spring!  ...And very 4th of July.   Pretty how the polish matches red sole (it looks like from here).


Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up the seersucker NPs from Saks yesterday, they are so adorable.


----------



## gemruby41

*Kamilla* you are ready for spring! Those look so good on you


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850  they are really pretty. Very summery! Congrats!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, those are gorgeous!  Curious...what size did you get???


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies.  I couldn't decide if I liked the red version or the blue version better.  I figured that the blue would be easier to wear, and I like that the blue is a traditional seersucker color.

oo - I got them in a size 38.5, they fit the same as my other NPs.


----------



## ashakes

tigaboy, gorgeous! Love a little bling myself. 

Kamilla, too cute.  You know I got the red version earlier this week and I had to return them b/c the fabric had dirt on it that I couldn't get out, but now I'm already ready to rebuy them. LOL


----------



## ashakes

archygirl said:


> While waiting to win the Helmuts, went to Saks today and got these. Camel Decollete 868 and then at Duet found these patent/pony wedges....I am jonesing for those black Helmuts (less than a day to go...).


 
Gorgeous additions! Love the camel decolletes!


----------



## Stinas

Archy - LOVE the Decolletes!  They are another one of my fave.  Can never find my size in that color though.  I cant wait for you to win the Helmuts!
Kamilla - Another great pair for your collection!  They look good on you!
Tiga - Love the Blings.  Great & sexy!


----------



## natassha68

caternitas w/chanel??  thumbs up, or down?


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up the seersucker NPs from Saks yesterday, they are so adorable.



Cute  .. love the red ones too


----------



## cjy

natassha68 said:


> caternitas w/chanel?? thumbs up, or down?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

natassha...thumbs way up!


----------



## danicky

natassha68 said:


> caternitas w/chanel?? thumbs up, or down?


 Lovely combination. WOW, I really admire you for being able to walk in the Catenitas. I love them, but they are too high for me.


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies. I couldn't decide if I liked the red version or the blue version better. I figured that the blue would be easier to wear, and I like that the blue is a traditional seersucker color.
> 
> oo - I got them in a size 38.5, they fit the same as my other NPs.


 
love them Kamilla, perfect for the summer congrats! I didnt know they came in red! I would have probably gone for those as they would work better with my spring summer wardrobe...


----------



## archygirl

Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up the seersucker NPs from Saks yesterday, they are so adorable.




*Kamilla*, Really cute! Show photos of what you wear them with in outfit thread...I am dying to see what they will go with.


----------



## RRSC

Kamilla: those look great on you!! I've been eyeing those too but I've been back and forth on them because I'm not sure what I can wear them with but seeing them on you I think I'm gonna go for it!  Did you have to scotchguard the fabric?


----------



## *Lo

Natassha definetly two thumbs up....they look GREAT!

Kamilla Those Seersucker NP are soooo cute, I dont know if you go to matches but IMO they would be perfect for watching a tennis match.  (sorry if thats totally random) Or they would be good Hapmtons/Fire Island shoes


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Natassha*! Yes! What a gorgeous match! Modern & classic!

*Kamilla* Congratulations! The Seersucker NPs are so fun! What a perfect summer shoe!


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up the seersucker NPs from Saks yesterday, they are so adorable.


 

sooo adorable, kam!!!


----------



## natassha68

cjy,OO-let,Dan,lo,Jetset...thanks for the compliments


----------



## Kamilla850

Natassha - that combo is pure perfection!  You can't go wrong with Chanel and Louboutins.  

Thanks ladies for your comments about the seersucker NPs.  Now I am wondering if I should get the red instead.  I hate these CL decisions.


----------



## ally143

Hey guys!! I've been away for a while, and I'm loving all your new additions! Kamilla those NP are TDF!! I would def keep the blue ones! 

Here's a pic of my loubs. Maybe some of you remember my issue with the leopard patent NP, I found a pair that was perfect after returning a couple of pairs!!! I'll post modeling pics later (I'm in desperate need of a pedi:shame

Enjoy!! LOL!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up the seersucker NPs from Saks yesterday, they are so adorable.



My SA at Saks was telling me how fun and cute they were! Wish I had the feet for CL's NP... I'm in between sizes (the sizing just gets too erratic!) and I can never fit into a CL sling back! Such headache


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies for your comments about the seersucker NPs.  Now I am wondering if I should get the red instead.  I hate these CL decisions.



No way!!!  LOVE the blue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

*Ally*,  that is such a cute 'peas in a pod' shot. Loving the Sevillanas - only just got mine and still madly in love


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies for your comments about the seersucker NPs. Now I am wondering if I should get the red instead. I hate these CL decisions.


 
Oh Kamilla, I hope my comment didnt make you hesitate about them! I just said the red would have worked better for me because I can accessorize more with what I have in my wardrobe for the summer.  I do think its best to have seersucker in its original color though as you had said earlier.


----------



## ledaatomica

ally143 said:


> Here's a pic of my loubs. Maybe some of you remember my issue with the leopard patent NP, I found a pair that was perfect after returning a couple of pairs!!! I'll post modeling pics later (I'm in desperate need of a pedi:shame
> 
> Enjoy!! LOL!!


 
Ally really like your leopard NPs. I dont think I have ever seen this combo before! I really like the gold against this print compared to the other variations. Nice collection!


----------



## Stinas

natassha68


----------



## sara999

ally yours are beautiful!


----------



## ashakes

ally143 said:


> Hey guys!! I've been away for a while, and I'm loving all your new additions! Kamilla those NP are TDF!! I would def keep the blue ones!
> 
> Here's a pic of my loubs. Maybe some of you remember my issue with the leopard patent NP, I found a pair that was perfect after returning a couple of pairs!!! I'll post modeling pics later (I'm in desperate need of a pedi:shame
> 
> Enjoy!! LOL!!


 
Lovely collection ally!  Each pair is stunning. I really like the gold tip on the leopard NPs!



natassha68 said:


> caternitas w/chanel?? thumbs up, or down?


 
As Kamilla stated, you can't go wrong w/ a pair of Loubies and a Chanel. I love your new lambskin Jumbo. I just got the caviar one last month (was too scared of lambskin for everyday use) and it's really versatile!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Kam,Stinas & Ash ... your right, you can't go wrong with that combo, kind of like old world vs. new in a sense  lambskin can be scary, normally I try not to wear the same bag all the time, this one will be reserved for special outtings


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful collection *Ally*!!! 

Here are my new lovelies that I got yesterday... 

Black Patent Pigalle 120


----------



## cjy

Great pics Jetsetgo! They look professional!!! The shoes are stunning on you!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

JSG, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!  They look great on you.


----------



## ally143

chins4, leda, sara, ash, JSG thanks for your comments!!! JSG the shoes look amazing on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Jet - perfection :okay:


----------



## ledaatomica

JetSetGo! said:


> Beautiful collection *Ally*!!!
> 
> Here are my new lovelies that I got yesterday...
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle 120


 

the most perfect head-turning black shoe! congrats


----------



## LavenderIce

ally--Nice seeing a group pic of your collection.  You are inspiring me to post mine.

JSG--You have sold me on the Pigalles!


----------



## lychee124

Jet set go: Beautiful, classic shoes! They look lovely on you.

I just got these "Sometimes lace up". I like them and they are surprisingly comfortable for the heel height. I'm just a little concerned about how practical these are and how often I would be able to wear these. What do you guys think?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lychee, those look amazing on you!!!


----------



## cjy

Ditto!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lychee* those are fab on you! 

Thank you everyone for your kind words. 
Soooo sweet! :shame:

​


----------



## gemruby41

*Jet*-those are truly lovely!! I wish I could walk in heels that high 

*Lychee*-your lace ups are beautiful.   I tried them on at NM, and like you said they are comfortable.  The only reason I didn't get them is because I wear jeans alot and I was afraid the dye would transfer.


----------



## Noegirl05

Lychee~ I love them but I agree with gem I'm soo afraid of transfer!


----------



## ShkBass

wow - i'm drooling now


----------



## Kamilla850

Jet - love the pigalles, that shoe is pure sex.

Lychee - the sometimes is so cute.  I am thinking about getting it in black so I am glad to hear that they are comfy.

Ally - great collection.


----------



## Charlie Lush

*Natassha- *i agree with the other ladies on this.. thumbs up alllll the way! 

*Jetsetgo*- sweet mother... those are so sexy!

*Ally143*- GREAT COLLECTION! post pics asap!

*Kamilla850*- DEF. the blue Seersucker NPs... i love the color contrasts between blue and red.


----------



## fmd914

Kamilla850 said:


> Natassha - that combo is pure perfection! You can't go wrong with Chanel and Louboutins.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your comments about the seersucker NPs. Now I am wondering if I should get the red instead. I hate these CL decisions.


 

Kam - I thought about it for months before the shoes were released at Saks.  Couldn't decide so went for both!!!!!:shame:  Guess I'm no help.  The blue look great on you.  I can't wait for summer!!!!!  I think this is going to be a great shoe for us!!


----------



## fmd914

natassha68 said:


> caternitas w/chanel?? thumbs up, or down?


 
CLASSY!!! Can't go wrong with that combo! Lunch with the queen - go for it!



archygirl said:


> While waiting to win the Helmuts, went to Saks today and got these. Camel Decollete 868 and then at Duet found these patent/pony wedges....I am jonesing for those black Helmuts (less than a day to go...).


 

archygirl - hate that you didn't get the Helmuts, but love what you did get. I had to get the Camel Decollete - they are my nude HG!!!!



JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my new lovelies that I got yesterday...
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle 120


 
My foot is too wide for the Pigalle so I will live through your beautiful shots!



ally143 said:


> Here's a pic of my loubs. Maybe some of you remember my issue with the leopard patent NP, I found a pair that was perfect after returning a couple of pairs!!! I'll post modeling pics later (I'm in desperate need of a pedi:shame
> 
> Nice colection!!!!
> 
> Enjoy!! LOL!!


----------



## lychee124

Thanks for the compliments, ladies. Now I'm more inclined to keep them.  Better put in more overtime!


----------



## lawchick

*Lychee*, I love your Sometimes and I think they are totally practical.  In that color I would wear them in the spring and summer with skirts, dresses, short cigarette pants (so no worry about color transfer) or even dressy shorts.


----------



## bogeyjay

JetSetGo! said:


> Beautiful collection *Ally*!!!
> 
> Here are my new lovelies that I got yesterday...
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle 120


 
i will repost what i said in the other thread simply because it is worth saying again - good Lord these look hot on you!


----------



## danicky

JetSetGo!  gorgeous! Love them.

ally143  nice collection.

lychee124  very cute.


----------



## bogeyjay

these arrived last week and i just got around to convincing the wife to model them for me. she's starting to worry that i have serious issues. i must say that i wasn't a huge fan of the rolando pump at first. i mean, i thought they were okay, but this board made them grow on me! now i think they're gorgeous, especially the wine red! i'm glad i was still able to find a pair.


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> Beautiful collection *Ally*!!!
> 
> Here are my new lovelies that I got yesterday...
> 
> Black Patent Pigalle 120


 
JetSetGo! I am loving those Pigalles, what a classic . I'm looking for a pair myself - how did you find the sizing?

Lychee - I'm loving those shoes, but I am in the dark jeans camp and expensive, light coloured shoes will worry me.

bogeyjay - love, love, love those Rolandos. I'm waiting by the door for my purple suede babies to arrive


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you everyone!  You are too sweet! :shame: 
For those of you who wish _you_ could walk in them...I have to admit, I wish _I_ could too!  

*BogeyJay* The Rolandos are gorgeous on your wife!!!  She has the perfect feet for them! I have them and love them, but I can promise you they look no where near as beautiful on me. I might think something's afoot too if my husband spent time perusing the ladies' shoe forums...  

*Chins4* The sizing on the Pigalle 120 is surprisingly large. It does take some work to get them on right. A little bending and squeezing. I took a 39.5, which is my Manolo Sedaraby size. I usually take a 40.5-41.5 in CLs! These are a little tight, but they seem right.


----------



## ashakes

lychee124 said:


> I just got these "Sometimes lace up". I like them and they are surprisingly comfortable for the heel height. I'm just a little concerned about how practical these are and how often I would be able to wear these. What do you guys think?


 
These shoes are really growing on me.  They look great on!  Congrats on another gorgeous pair.



bogeyjay said:


> these arrived last week and i just got around to convincing the wife to model them for me. she's starting to worry that i have serious issues. i must say that i wasn't a huge fan of the rolando pump at first. i mean, i thought they were okay, but this board made them grow on me! now i think they're gorgeous, especially the wine red! i'm glad i was still able to find a pair.


 

  They look great.  Your wife must think it's funny when you take photos.  I never tire of rolando/rolande photos. 

*JetSetGo*, .  The pigalles look amazing on you.  I know I always say this on our other little forum, but you have some great legs. lol


----------



## natassha68

Thanks FMD ..... Bogeyjay- great purchase !!.. they look terrific!


----------



## peppers90

Bogeyjay~  Those Rolandos look great on your wife~~ congrats!


----------



## panrixx

Bogeyjay - your wife must have been over the moon with those.  Quadrouple Brownie Points for you I think


----------



## compulsivepurse

I'm late to the thread!

Kam, I love your seersuckers! They are sold out on the NM website and now I had a dream last night that I was calling around Saks to buy them.  But, I just bought 3 pairs!! I am just going to keep looking at the pictures, I guess!

JetSetGo, fantastic Pigalles! 

Lychee, I love the shoes on you! Wear them with wool pants or a skirt and you should be fine!  

bogeyjay, your wife looks fabulous in her Rolandos! I am so jealous! (Of the rolandos and the fact that she has a husband that will buy them for her.)

I'm sorry if I missed anyone! I love seeing everyone's new shoes!!


----------



## Lynn12

bogeyjay said:


> these arrived last week and i just got around to convincing the wife to model them for me. she's starting to worry that i have serious issues. i must say that i wasn't a huge fan of the rolando pump at first. i mean, i thought they were okay, but this board made them grow on me! now i think they're gorgeous, especially the wine red! i'm glad i was still able to find a pair.


 
Bogeyjay, you are so sweet and thoughtful buying CLs for your wife!!  She is a lucky lady.  Now you are going to have to take her out to dinner more often to show off her sassy shoes!!!  GREAT JOB.


----------



## panrixx

I've finally found the time to take some photos of Karen's CL (*) collection, which I started buying her at the end of last year.

(*)You'll probably notice that the lace boots and white snake skin shoes on the extreme left are not CLs but Alaia Azzedine.


----------



## cjy

Wow Panrixx! You have done very well!!! Nice collection!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lychee--Seeing the Sometimes on you makes them grow on me.  You wear them well.

bogeyjay--The Rolandos look great on your wife!  I wish they would look that good on me.

Brian--Love the CLs and Alaia's that you bought for you wife.  Her collection is shaping up very well thanks to you.


----------



## lychee124

Bogeyjay, Panrixx, you guys are the best! I love the Rolandos-I'm keeping an eye out for a pair.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

These came in today.  I'm so in love with them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you everyone for your sweetness. 

*Panrixx* GORGEOUS collection.  It's such a beautiful assortment of styles! Your wife is set for anything, anytime, anywhere!

*oohletmesee* congrats on the new VPs!  Will you show us some modeling pix?


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats Eleni!  They are seriously making my heart skip a beat.  I will have to live vicariously through you and wantmore!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Thanks Lav!!!  You can borrow them anytime.


----------



## Kamilla850

E, I really like those!  Your pics look so much better than the ones on nm.  Congrats.  Modeling pics please


----------



## Chins4

oo_let_me_see said:


> These came in today. I'm so in love with them.


 
Gorgeous


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks Kam!  I'm so glad I got them.  They are a little tight.  Do the NPs stretch too?  Even if they don't, I'm still keeping them.  I love them!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks Chins!!!


----------



## panrixx

JetSetGo! said:


> .........*Panrixx* GORGEOUS collection.  It's such a beautiful assortment of styles! Your wife is set for anything, anytime, anywhere!.........quote]
> 
> Thank you JetSetGo.
> 
> I was actually wondering if there was anything missing, apart from long boots which I would not choose on my own.
> 
> I bought each pair as a surprise for Karen so she had no input into what I chose for her. What do you ladies think, have I missed something?


----------



## babypie

*Bogeyjay*, those Rolandos look amazing on your wife!  I have the same pair and my husband didn't think much of the pictures when I showed him, but he sure did change his mind once I modelled them.  :shame:


----------



## babypie

oo_let_me_see said:


> These came in today. I'm so in love with them.


 
 Gorgeous!  You have such a hot collection!


----------



## danicky

bogeyjay  good job!!! They look great on your wife! You are too sweet!!

panrixx  great collection. You've done an awesome job, choosing thoese shoes!! They are all stunning!


----------



## JetSetGo!

panrixx said:


> I was actually wondering if there was anything missing, apart from long boots which I would not choose on my own.
> 
> I bought each pair as a surprise for Karen so she had no input into what I chose for her. What do you ladies think, have I missed something?



There are a couple of CL essentials that she might like. 
One is the Decollete in Black Jazz, a specially polished leather (or Taupe Jazz). It is the most perfect classic pump ever made IMO. It's not too round, not too pointed, and it has a beautiful arch.
Also, I would consider the Very Prive. It is a signature CL style that comes in many colors, and has a little throw to the Pin Up era. Simply stunning.


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see said:


> These came in today. I'm so in love with them.


 
I love, love, love them!! They are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## fmd914

oo_let_me_see said:


> These came in today. I'm so in love with them.


 

Ooh, so pretty.  I agree with Kam - the pics on NM are not doing this shoe justice.  We all should strike a deal with NM, BG and Saks.  They send us a free pair of shoes and a camera- we take pics - they get the camera and the use of the pics in return.


----------



## shopalot

*Panrixx* you've done very well!  I'm sure Karen is over the moon with all of her beauties.

*ooh let me see* Love the VPs!!!  Modeling pics are in order!


----------



## Stinas

oo_let_me_see  - Another great pair!  Love them!
bogeyjay - I love the Rolandos & love how you are into CL's!  I can imagine what your wife thinks lol


----------



## Stinas

Ponyhair Helmuts!!!


----------



## Chins4

I love those shoes so much!




Stinas said:


> Ponyhair Helmuts!!!


----------



## Lynn12

*oo let me see* - I love your greasepaint metallic NPs.  Where did you get them???

*panrixx* - You have created a beautiful collection for your wife.  I would recommend a couple of classic CL styles to add to Karen's collection - Black kid leather or black patent *VP*, *Rolando*, or *Decollette*.  Personally, I think the VP would be a great addition.

*Stinas *- There is a reason to why you love the Helmuts.....they look FANTASTIC on you!!!  Love them.


----------



## Stinas

Chins4 said:


> I love those shoes so much!


 


Lynn12 said:


> *Stinas *- There is a reason to why you love the Helmuts.....they look FANTASTIC on you!!! Love them.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn12 said:


> *oo let me see* - I love your greasepaint metallic NPs.  Where did you get them???



Thanks Lynn!!!  I got them from Saks in Beverly Hills.


----------



## gemruby41

*bogeyjay* & *panrixx*-you such excellent taste!!

*oo_let_me_see*-beautiful NP's 

*Stinas*-they look fab on you, but what CL's dont!!


----------



## bogeyjay

*chins, jetsetgo, asha, natassha, peppers, compulsivepurse, lynn, lavenderice, lychee, babypie, danicky, stinas, & gemruby*: thank you so much for your feedback. you are all very sweet.
*panrixx*: thank you. i believe you have a few brownie points yourself .


funny story - we were at barneys in SF yesterday looking at these suede CL boots. they were the last pair and a size 36.5. i was explaining to my wife that since the shape of the boot is similar to the rolando pump, the sizing may be similar also, in which case, they might actually fit. so we continued shopping and my wife picked up a shoe and asked, are these my pigalles? to which i replied, no sweetie, those are decolletes. the SA (Gia) then approached me and asked, how do you know the names of all the shoes? i was so embarrassed i just said, dont ask. we ended up buying the boots .

i think my wife is right. i do have issues ush:.


----------



## danicky

Stinas  yey, you got them! They are very pretty on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## redlittlewing

bogeyjay said:


> funny story - we were at barneys in SF yesterday looking at these suede CL boots. they were the last pair and a size 36.5. i was explaining to my wife that since the shape of the boot is similar to the rolando pump, the sizing may be similar also, in which case, they might actually fit. so we continued shopping and my wife picked up a shoe and asked, are these my pigalles? to which i replied, no sweetie, those are decolletes. the SA (Gia) then approached me and asked, how do you know the names of all the shoes? i was so embarrassed i just said, dont ask. we ended up buying the boots .
> 
> i think my wife is right. i do have issues ush:.


 

Hahaha! I think a lot of ladies here would love to have men like you and panrixx, haha.


----------



## cjy

bogeyjay said:


> *chins, jetsetgo, asha, natassha, peppers, compulsivepurse, lynn, lavenderice, lychee, babypie, danicky, stinas, & gemruby*: thank you so much for your feedback. you are all very sweet.
> *panrixx*: thank you. i believe you have a few brownie points yourself .
> 
> 
> funny story - we were at barneys in SF yesterday looking at these suede CL boots. they were the last pair and a size 36.5. i was explaining to my wife that since the shape of the boot is similar to the rolando pump, the sizing may be similar also, in which case, they might actually fit. so we continued shopping and my wife picked up a shoe and asked, are these my pigalles? to which i replied, no sweetie, those are decolletes. the SA (Gia) then approached me and asked, how do you know the names of all the shoes? i was so embarrassed i just said, dont ask. we ended up buying the boots .
> 
> i think my wife is right. i do have issues ush:.


I LOVE that story!!


----------



## gemruby41

Architek, Declic, & python NP's


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Ponyhair Helmuts!!!





OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!


----------



## LavenderIce

bogeyjay, can I clone you?  I'd like to have a guy CL sidekick IRL and you seem just about right.


----------



## Lynn12

*Gem* - Your new additions are fantastic!  I especially like the python!!!  

*bogeyjay* - Funny story about your shopping trip in SF.


----------



## panrixx

Thank you to everyone with your kind comments and to JetSetGo and Lynn12 for your suggestions. I'll be keeping my eye out for the *Decollette*, *VP*, or* Rolando*.


----------



## Kamilla850

I picked up these nude metallic VPs at Saks yesterday.  I never met a nude shoe that I didn't fall in love with.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^So cool Kam!!!!!  Are these different from the metallic gold VPs on Barneys.com?


----------



## Noegirl05

Kam~ Those are amazing!

Stinas~ You know I love them!!! Can you please find me a hlmust 7.5 pleeeeaaseee!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Gem~ You are on a roll girl!!!!! Love them!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks Noe and oo!  

E - yes they are different.  The ones from Barneys are called gold, these are from Saks and they are called nude, although I think they are best described as a rose gold.  The color is very pretty IRL.


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up these nude metallic VPs at Saks yesterday. I never met a nude shoe that I didn't fall in love with.


Ahhh.. very pretty!!! What color is your polish?? Very sexy!!


----------



## Kamilla850

cjy said:


> Ahhh.. very pretty!!! What color is your polish?? Very sexy!!



Thank you!  The polish is Trombone by Essie, I think it is the perfect shade of fire engine red.


----------



## bogeyjay

oo_let_me_see - oo let me see modelling pics please . nice shoes, but i'm sure they'll look even better when worn.

stinas - yet another pair of CL's i thought were just okay until i saw them modelled. holy s**t these are nice!

gemruby - they are all beautiful. i like the declic's the best.



LavenderIce said:


> bogeyjay, can I clone you? I'd like to have a guy CL sidekick IRL and you seem just about right.


you most certainly can :shame:.

kam - another beautiful pair for your collection. you and asha buy CL's like i buy groceries - weekly, sometimes two or three times a week . it would take you guys an entire weekend to take pics of all your shoes.


----------



## gemruby41

Kam, they are beautiful!!  I haven't seen that color IRL.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kam, I saw those nude metallic VPs at Saks SF on Friday and, as is the case with the nude Joli and nude paillette VPs, they look so much better on than in the store.  You bring them to life!


----------



## RRSC

kamilla: those are gorgeous on you! My SA sent me a pic of those when they came in but they didn't look that good in the pic and he described them as a rose gold so I wasn't too sure but WOW on you they look fantastic! I'm going to have to reconsider these


----------



## peppers90

Kamilla~ very nice nude metallic~def look better on  than in the store pics

 Stinas~ hottt lep helmuts!!  Your feet were made for those

  Gem~ glad you are keeping those pythons.   Great new additions!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hilarious *BogeyJay*! 

Beautiful shoes Kamilla & Gemruby!!!!! 

*Stinas* Do they do plastic surgery so I can have perfect feet like yours? Hehehehe. They are beautiful, both your feet and your shoes.


----------



## Stinas

Noegirl05 said:


> Stinas~ You know I love them!!! Can you please find me a hlmust 7.5 pleeeeaaseee!!!!!


Ill try my hardest!!!!


Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up these nude metallic VPs at Saks yesterday. I never met a nude shoe that I didn't fall in love with.


LOVEE them!  You have the best nude collection EVER!  


bogeyjay said:


> stinas - yet another pair of CL's i thought were just okay until i saw them modelled. holy s**t these are nice!


lol  yes, they do look better on.


peppers90 said:


> Stinas~ hottt lep helmuts!! Your feet were made for those


Thank you!


JetSetGo! said:


> *Stinas* Do they do plastic surgery so I can have perfect feet like yours? Hehehehe. They are beautiful, both your feet and your shoes.



Thank you!


----------



## Zophie

*gemruby*, three new pairs, aren't you lucky!  I love them all.

*Kamilla*, those are beautiful!  I don't think I'd seen VPs in that color before, but I really like them.


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla I really love those VP's they look great on you, I wonder if they have alot of sizes avail?


----------



## ally143

*Stinas*--> those look perfect!! I wish I had thinner feet to be able to wear those!!!
*Gem*--> enjoy those 3 new additions!!! I have the declics, and I simply love them!! I wish I could splurge on sooo many pairs at once, I feel kind of guilty, oh well maybe not so much anymore
*Kamilla*--> that's a cute color! what bag are gonna wear w/ those? I would love to see an outfit!

Congrats to all!!


----------



## lychee124

Archygirl, Kam, Gemruby, Stinas- gorgeous shoes!  I need to stop looking at this forum.  It makes me want more and more...


----------



## Lynn12

Kamilla - the color of your rose/gold nude VPs looks like the same color as the tip of my nude patent VPs......


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 you are giving me a heart attack!!! Thoese patent nudes VP's are stunning!!!


----------



## blackbird

tosl, those nude patent VPs are gorgeous! And they look fabulous on you!


----------



## babypie

bogeyjay said:


> *chins, jetsetgo, asha, natassha, peppers, compulsivepurse, lynn, lavenderice, lychee, babypie, danicky, stinas, & gemruby*: thank you so much for your feedback. you are all very sweet.
> *panrixx*: thank you. i believe you have a few brownie points yourself .
> 
> 
> funny story - we were at barneys in SF yesterday looking at these suede CL boots. they were the last pair and a size 36.5. i was explaining to my wife that since the shape of the boot is similar to the rolando pump, the sizing may be similar also, in which case, they might actually fit. so we continued shopping and my wife picked up a shoe and asked, are these my pigalles? to which i replied, no sweetie, those are decolletes. the SA (Gia) then approached me and asked, how do you know the names of all the shoes? i was so embarrassed i just said, dont ask. we ended up buying the boots .
> 
> i think my wife is right. i do have issues ush:.


 
 You're my hero!


----------



## bogeyjay

babypie said:


> You're my hero!


 
:shame:


----------



## lvpiggy

WOW.  i've been away and just catching up on the forums but . . . I've been looking at these forever and now I'm *definitely* getting a pair!  they look amazing IRL!!!  congrats!



Stinas said:


> My new ebay steal...
> Salopette


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up these nude metallic VPs at Saks yesterday.  I never met a nude shoe that I didn't fall in love with.




 Kamilla - are they the same leather that is tip of the toe of the nude patent's?? .... they are so shiny, can't tell the material


----------



## Kamilla850

Lynn, Natassha - I believe that the metallic nude VP *is *the same color as the tip on the nude patent VPs, I will have to look at each pair side by side tonight.


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla- so they are indeed leather, not patent, correct??


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Yes, they are nappa leather.  They are so soft that they are already creasing.


----------



## natassha68

they are lovely, I'd just be careful with scratching them you know??... very delicate leather. but lovely none the less .. wear them well


----------



## Kamilla850

^^I noticed that also.  I *think* I'm having second thoughts because the same day that I purchased these, I found out that my HG shoe was finally available and I have that coming to me now.  Not sure that I need so many nude VPs.


----------



## natassha68

wow, I'll be very happy for you !!!!...... yeah, Id have second thoughts myself


----------



## fmd914

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^I noticed that also. I *think* I'm having second thoughts because the same day that I purchased these, I found out that my HG shoe was finally available and I have that coming to me now. Not sure that I need so many nude VPs.


 

You found your Holy Grail!!!  So many of us has had that luck the past week or two.  As someone else said, this board is great karma!


----------



## hlfinn

oooh kamilla what's your HG? i saw the nude metallic at saks on friday. it look better on you than in the box. it was so pink! the SA totally got my hopes up saying "i think we also got in a nude" i swear i was happy dancing everywhere.  and then he brought those and was like- forget it. lol. i wish they had black with black tip or nude patent.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Thank you!  I agree that these shoes look much better worn than on display as is the case with CLs most of the time.  I think they are going to look even better against tan skin.  
I am constantly doing the happy dance at Saks, their CL collection is unreal.


----------



## *Lo

Few new pairs Black patent simple 70mm, Nude Architek, Bronze Lady Gres


----------



## jobaker

Nice Lo.  I luv those bronze Lady Gres. They are perfect.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lo you've got some great additions!  The nude on the architek's look nice and the lady gres is so pretty!


----------



## Liv7

Hi! Does anyone know where I can find any open toe Leopard Louboutins?  There are two styles that are closed back with open toe & I'd love to find some! 
*read our rules!*








or these in a 36 or 36.5:  either one! or both!


----------



## Liv7

p.s. - love the bronze/gold lady gres


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-your CL's are amazing!! Let's see some modeling shots!


----------



## foxycleopatra

**Lo,* your bronze Lady Gres pumps are absolutely DIVINE!!  I remember seeing a photo of Jennifer Connelly donning on those shoes with a floral print Balenciaga dress (at some film premiere) and the overall look was smashing.  That must be my favorite version of the Lady Gres in leather (next to my HG the purple satin Lady Gres)   Is it actually still available in stores?  I thought those sold out a long time ago?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks *Jobaker* & *LavenderIce* (I absoleteyly love the architeks sooo comfy, now im searching for the black ones)

Thanks *Liv7 *and *Gemruby*!!! Gem Ill post some modeling pics in a bit, lol, but im warning you ladies i dont have a pedicure, lol

Thanks *Foxy*, I LOOOVE them too, its actually a strange story how i got them, I had another pair I got from saks NYC in burgundy but when I got home I realized they were just tooo small so I callled Christian Louboutin Bev Hills and asked my SA if she had the lady gres in ANY color in my size and she said she had a bronze color, which I had never seen before, so she just sent them, I hadnt seen them prior to me buying them, lol.  But I do LOOOOOOOVE them.  So maybe CLBH has a few left and I was lucky. (PS I agree the purple satin ones are beautiful)  you should try and give them a call Alesha is my SA she is the BEST


----------



## foxycleopatra

*Liv7*, the only place those two styles can turn up at this point is ebay (as they are from 2+ years back and sold out quickly back then), and even on ebay they're few and far between.  I love the leopard Yoyo Zeppa's to death


----------



## Kamilla850

*Lo - those bronze Lady Gres are amazing.  Congrats, all your shoes are beautiful!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*Lo said:


> Thanks *Foxy*, I LOOOVE them too, its actually a strange story how i got them, I had another pair I got from saks NYC in burgundy but when I got home I realized they were just tooo small so I callled Christian Louboutin Bev Hills and asked my SA if she had the lady gres in ANY color in my size and she said she had a bronze color, which I had never seen before, so she just sent them, I hadnt seen them prior to me buying them, lol. But I do LOOOOOOOVE them. So maybe CLBH has a few left and I was lucky. (PS I agree the purple satin ones are beautiful) you should try and give them a call Alesha is my SA she is the BEST


 
Thanks for the info!  Yeah, if the CL boutiques are the only places that stocked the bronze Lady Gres, then I'm out of luck.  I knew they had sold out of almost all the sizes earlier on last fall (a great, popular color for them, sort of out of my expectations as I had hesitated getting that shoe at first and then it sold out).....but I still called BH again today just to double-check, and they only have sizes 40 & 41 (big sizes) left.  Someone who's a size 40/41 should get them quick!


----------



## Liv7

FoxyCleo - yeah, that's what I thought, but I will hold out hope that I will find one at some point!  I've been looking sooo long for them on ebay, but no hopes so far!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that I'll find one on there!xxxxxxxxx
Thanks for the info.!


----------



## *Lo

*Kam* I got them from CL beverly hills, I had never seen them either but my SA there told me that they were gorgeous and I love a metallic shoe.  I called desperate for ANY Lady Gres and she said that that was all she had in my size, I got lucky.

Aww thats too bad *foxy*, I got them in 41.5 for my gigantic feet so that makes sense, lol


----------



## surlygirl

Lo - Love the bronze Lady Gres. I really wish that I could try these shoes on, but I haven't seen them at any local store. What's the return policy of the CL boutiques? Is it exchange only? I think the 40 would work for me. I'm so tempted!


----------



## danicky

*Lo  LOL, we're Architek sisters now!!! Congrats on all of the new additions!


----------



## LavenderIce

surlygirl said:


> Lo - Love the bronze Lady Gres. I really wish that I could try these shoes on, but I haven't seen them at any local store. What's the return policy of the CL boutiques? Is it exchange only? I think the 40 would work for me. I'm so tempted!


 
I believe the return policy of the CL boutiques is exchange or store credit only.  Having that credit is handy, so you never know!


----------



## fmd914

Lo - congrats!!!!  You  got a great shoe in a great color in the Lady Gres.  I bought the red patent 70mm on Saturday and it is so comfortable!  Now I'm thinking about the black patent.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## cjy

Lo!! Perfect!!!


----------



## *Lo

Surlygirl you should try and get the 40's you could always reutrn them fo rht estore credit, you know you will always find something else if they dont fit

Yes *Danicky* now we are Architek twins, hehe, I just had to get them after seeing yours, and they are soo comfy I love them to bits, I cant wait for the warm wheather!!

Thanks *fmd914* I was desperate for a pair, lol.  The 70mm simples are VERY comfy I agree I ordered a pair of nudes from BG I am praying it doesnt get canceled.

Thanks *CJY*!!!


----------



## canismajor

They're so pretty... Congrats *Lo*!
And those BRONZE Lady Gres... 


*Lo said:


> Few new pairs Black patent simple 70mm, Nude Architek, Bronze Lady Gres


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy


 
Wow, these shoes are gorgeous!!!

This is why i never get tired of of checking out this thread. So many beautiful shoes!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And this is my CL collection

Python simple pumps in electric blue
Fiorellino in violet
Margueritta in mint
Horacio in black kid leather
Seersucker flats
Mirabella slingbacks (??? i think that's the name) in fuschia


----------



## KillerTofu

Wow! Those EB python Simples are amazing (and I normally hate python)!!


----------



## danicky

Brasilian_Babe  your collection is beautiful. Very elegant!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Lo* and Danicky, I love the nude Architeks!  Everytime I see that option on the website, they never have an actual pic of the shoe, only the black one is shown.  I was expecting Nude leather with a red tip and wasn't sure what I thought about that but the gold tip is beautiful


----------



## danicky

jessicaelizabet said:


> Lo* and Danicky, I love the nude Architeks! Everytime I see that option on the website, they never have an actual pic of the shoe, only the black one is shown. I was expecting Nude leather with a red tip and wasn't sure what I thought about that but the gold tip is beautiful


 
LOL, me and Lo* are Architek twins now. I am actually getting them in black also. I saw them in white, and they are TDF!


----------



## can008

" Mmmm.... Python simple pumps in electric blue " 
" Mmmm.... Bronze lady gres " 

(you ladies made me drool like Homer Simpson meets bacon!)


----------



## Chins4

can008 said:


> " Mmmm.... Python simple pumps in electric blue "
> " Mmmm.... Bronze lady gres "
> 
> (you ladies made me drool like Homer Simpson meets bacon!)


 
ITA


----------



## jessicaelizabet

tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy



Here ya go!  The matching bag.  We would have to have a few more inside pics to verify authenticity of this bag but it does match your shoes perfectly~!! Eeeek

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Chanel...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## oo_let_me_see

My nude patent NPs are here!!!  So excited, I love them!  Does the fit look okay?  

And my 3 NPs.  I love them all.  (The greasepaint are tight on the heel, so I hope they stretch.)


----------



## pwecious_323

oo_let_me_see : LOve ur CLs...theyr'e just alll so lovely!!  I noticed you like slingbacks, do u have any problems with them? thx


----------



## Noegirl05

ooletmesee~ They look amazing!!! I have the glitters and now I want those nudes!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^thanks pwecious!  This style is very comfortable for me, but the elastic on the greasepaint and nude patent are a little tight so that kinda hurts a little.  (The glitter are perfect.)  But I imagine after a couple of wears, they will be okay.  =)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks noe.


----------



## fmd914

BB - What a fun and diverse collection!   So cute.

oo - your NP collection contains the best.  You could take those 3 shoes on vacation and that would be all you need to be the best dressed in any occassion!


----------



## lvpiggy

danicky - looking to pick up a pair of patent rolandos . . . been checking thru the sizing guide, and i'm trying to decide on a size . . . do you find they fit compared to your other styles?  i'm 36 in 120mm pigalle, 36/36.5 in vp and np and 36.5 in jaws . . . 



danicky said:


> Patent Black Rolando's.
> 
> View attachment 381137
> 
> 
> View attachment 381138
> 
> 
> View attachment 381139
> 
> 
> View attachment 381145


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ I'm not danicky~ But I would get a 36.5 or even a 37 in rolandes since the toe box is kinda small for some


----------



## gemruby41

*Brasilian_Babe*, nice collection!! I like how you have different colors.  I need to do that.

*oo, *everytime I see a nude NP I get mad at myself for not pre-ordering them.
Congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

BB--love the simples!

E--congrats on the nude NPs!  I am so jealous of your glitter & silver greasepaint NPs.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Brasilian_Babe, I love your collection! Especially the Python simple pumps in electric blue!! I am so jealous!!

oo_let_me_see, the nude NPs look great on you!


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see OMG, they are gorgeous on you!!! Love them! Congrats!!


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy said:


> danicky - looking to pick up a pair of patent rolandos . . . been checking thru the sizing guide, and i'm trying to decide on a size . . . do you find they fit compared to your other styles? i'm 36 in 120mm pigalle, 36/36.5 in vp and np and 36.5 in jaws . . .


 
Hi, I would get a 36.5 if your foot is narrow, and a 37 if it's wider. I have narrow feet, and I went up only 1/2 size. Good luck!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

I would comment on everyone's additions individually, but I'm so far behind that would take me the next week to do. But I did go through the pages and look at everything. There are so many gorgeous new shoes here lately. The ladies of this forum (or their significant other in a couple cases) have got to have the best dressed feet around.


----------



## Edrine

oo_let_me_see said:


> My nude patent NPs are here!!! So excited, I love them! Does the fit look okay?
> 
> And my 3 NPs. I love them all. (The greasepaint are tight on the heel, so I hope they stretch.)


 

wow!!!!very pretty!!!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## lvpiggy

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ I'm not danicky~ But I would get a 36.5 or even a 37 in rolandes since the toe box is kinda small for some


 


danicky said:


> Hi, I would get a 36.5 if your foot is narrow, and a 37 if it's wider. I have narrow feet, and I went up only 1/2 size. Good luck!!!!


 
thanks for the expert advice!


----------



## danicky

fashionispoison  wow, thoese are sexy!!! I like them, any modeling pics??

lvpiggy  your welcome. Anytime!


----------



## bogeyjay

wanted to post these here too . black patent pigalle 120mm.


----------



## lvpiggy

those are gorgeous!!!  i think the 120mm pigalle is one of my favorites 



bogeyjay said:


> wanted to post these here too . black patent pigalle 120mm.


----------



## lvpiggy

so here's a scary fact . . . . these are the shoes i've purchased beginning in October 2007 - that's only 6 months!!!  

(i know i know, not technically all louboutins, but i figure if they constitute a majority it qualifies? )






hurrah! it makes me so happy to see them all lined up there like a lil designer shoe army


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG *BrazillianBabe*... My breath is taken away. Those blue pythons....I love the selection of color you have. It's a perfect foot wardrobe!  

Congrats to you and your wife *BogeyJay*! They look stunning on her!!! Now we're partners in Pigalles! 

*Ivpiggy* Beautiful collection.  I started my collection just last year too. It's kind of scary to think of just how much money I've spent on shoes. nI guess I jst don't want to own a home that bad...hahaha.


----------



## xboobielicousx

brasillian babe- i LOVE your EB python simples ...all the colors in your collection are so beautiful...

ooletmesee-the nude NPs look great on your feet...your NP collection is TDF 

fashionispoison-those are really pretty! love the glitter...can we see modeling pics?


----------



## gemruby41

*lvpiggy*-love the collection!! I like the first shoe, who's the designer?


----------



## Stinas

Fashion - LOVE LOVE LOVE them!  The red goes great with the silver!
oo_let_me_see   - Great Nudes!  I need to get a pair!
bogeyjay   - Those are beyond sexy!
LV - Great collection!  It is shocking what this forum can do to you lol


----------



## compulsivepurse

lvpiggy what a fabulous collection!!!

Your CL's look greawt fashion & bogey! Congrats on your purchases!!


----------



## hlfinn

omg. those blue python simples.  *dying*  love! i am SO jealous!

lv- i think i asked you before- where did you get the grey python vp. i love them!


----------



## danicky

bogeyjay  they are very sexy.

lvpiggy  gorgeous collection. Love, love, love them all!! Lucky you!


----------



## Edrine

lychee124 said:


> Jet set go: Beautiful, classic shoes! They look lovely on you.
> 
> I just got these "Sometimes lace up". I like them and they are surprisingly comfortable for the heel height. I'm just a little concerned about how practical these are and how often I would be able to wear these. What do you guys think?


 





omg i just saw these when i looked back a few pages!!i pre-ordered these they look so pretty on you lychee!!!


----------



## cjy

My new burgandy 85 patent yoyo's!! Love the color!!


----------



## Noegirl05

CJY~ gorgeous!!!!


----------



## danicky

cjy  Yey, I love them. They look fab on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

cjy  - LOVE the color!


----------



## natassha68

Brazilian- absolutely stunning collection 

Ooo-Let -  they are amazing on you congrats! 

Bogey- Wow, they are such a classic TDF aren't they??.. she wears them well  

Cjy- Lovely yoyo's, they look lovely on you 

Lv- love them all


----------



## natassha68

fashion -  the red glitter np's !!... they are quite different and really make a statement


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks everyone!!!

Claudia, your yoyos are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!  Do you love them??


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> My new burgandy 85 patent yoyo's!! Love the color!!


 
 That is the nicest color.


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> Claudia, your yoyos are gorgeous!!! Congrats! Do you love them??


Yes! But I had a BIG saga regarding the black grease paint yoyo's. Now I am thinking about the tortiose pigalles!! But I have never tried them on!!!


----------



## *Lo

fashionispoison very sexy shoes!!

CJY they came!!!!! Oh they look GREAT on you!  Congrats


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> fashionispoison very sexy shoes!!
> 
> CJY they came!!!!! Oh they look GREAT on you! Congrats


yeah but these are really comfy!!!! he he!! Foot Petals Slippers!!!! TDF!!! REALLY!!!!


----------



## *Lo

^^^LOL!!! SOOOO SEXY!!  they really do look comfy, now i want a pair


----------



## cjy

*Lo said:


> ^^^LOL!!! SOOOO SEXY!! they really do look comfy, now i want a pair


They are!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^You are cute!

OMG, the tortoise pigalles sounds dreamy!  Is there any pics of that shoe floating around here?


----------



## Stinas

CJY - lol....they really do look comfy actually!
I have a pair of UGG lookalike slip ons that I wear all year around.  LOVE them!


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^You are cute!
> 
> OMG, the tortoise pigalles sounds dreamy! Is there any pics of that shoe floating around here?


Not that I have found....


----------



## gemruby41

cjy-that color is divine!!


----------



## canismajor

!!!  !!!


cjy said:


> My new burgandy 85 patent yoyo's!! Love the color!!


----------



## cjy

cjy said:


> yeah but these are really comfy!!!! he he!! Foot Petals Slippers!!!! TDF!!! REALLY!!!!


Oh those are PJ's, not my real pants!!


----------



## danicky

cjy  the slippers look so comfy!!


----------



## RRSC

I just got these fontanetes today. I exchanged my black patent NP's for them (that's a whole other story:shame I noticed that the inside lining doesn't say "Paris" I wonder if the new shoes are now going to have this lining. And my python privititas from Saks. I've been wearing jeans/sweats everyday so excuse the scary white legs!


----------



## cjy

Holy cow!! I love them!!!!!!Pup is very interested as well!


----------



## foxycleopatra

RRSC said:


> I just got these fontanetes today. I exchanged my black patent NP's for them (that's a whole other story:shame I noticed that the inside lining doesn't say "Paris" I wonder if the new shoes are now going to have this lining. And my python privititas from Saks. I've been wearing jeans/sweats everyday so excuse the scary white legs!


 
OMG those Fontanete's are TDF!  Are those black glitter with a silver heel?  I've never seen that version before.....and that's the version I'm now lusting after!  You've got exquisite taste!  Which store is that version from?


----------



## RRSC

foxycleopatra said:


> OMG those Fontanete's are TDF! Are those black glitter with a silver heel? I've never seen that version before.....and that's the version I'm now lusting after! You've got exquisite taste! Which store is that version from?


 
Yes its the black glitter w/silver heel!! I almost died when I saw them! I got them at the CL boutique in Beverly Hills. They told me they just got them in and so far they are the only ones that have them. They also had it in the beige glitter and red glitter with silver heel and tip.


----------



## cjy

RRSC said:


> Yes its the black glitter w/silver heel!! I almost died when I saw them! I got them at the CL boutique in Beverly Hills. They told me they just got them in and so far they are the only ones that have them. They also had it in the beige glitter and red glitter with silver heel and tip.


When did you get them???? I can't believe Alisha has not sent me those pics!!! They are mouth watering!! Were the same $ as the others of that style????


----------



## RRSC

cjy said:


> When did you get them???? I can't believe Alisha has not sent me those pics!!! They are mouth watering!! Were the same $ as the others of that style????


 
I just got them today! Alisha wasn't there today. Emily and some guy, don't know his name, were working today. It's $795 so I think it's the same price as the leather ones.


----------



## cjy

RRSC said:


> I just got them today! Alisha wasn't there today. Emily and some guy, don't know his name, were working today. It's $795 so I think it's the same price as the leather ones.


I think I know that guy! I have spoken to him on the phone, is he real dramatic? But so nice and fun??
Million $$$ question, how do they fit?? Compared to say the VP's of the same height????
I really love them??


----------



## RRSC

cjy said:


> I think I know that guy! I have spoken to him on the phone, is he real dramatic? But so nice and fun??
> Million $$$ question, how do they fit?? Compared to say the VP's of the same height????
> I really love them??


 
 Yes that's the guy!! I got the same size as my VP's. They're pretty comfy I'd have to say. The leather is a bit stiff so I think once I wear them they'll soften up. I've always loved this style but wasn't crazy about the leather and suede colors and I've always loved the glitter/greasepaints so this is just too perfect!


----------



## cjy

RRSC said:


> Yes that's the guy!! I got the same size as my VP's. They're pretty comfy I'd have to say. The leather is a bit stiff so I think once I wear them they'll soften up. I've always loved this style but wasn't crazy about the leather and suede colors and I've always loved the glitter/greasepaints so this is just too perfect!


He is a trip!! I adore Alisha!! So they just came in??? Gonna call her in the am!! Well, by the time it is am there it will be lunch here!


----------



## RRSC

cjy said:


> He is a trip!! I adore Alisha!! So they just came in??? Gonna call her in the am!! Well, by the time it is am there it will be lunch here!


 
All 3 of them that work there are all super nice. Yes they both told me that they just came in. Definitely call her and let me know when you get them!


----------



## Edrine

cjy said:


> My new burgandy 85 patent yoyo's!! Love the color!!


 

very lovely claudia!!


----------



## Souzie

868 decollete and super 868


----------



## canismajor

That's pretty!  Great Fontanete color! Congrats... 


RRSC said:


> I just got these fontanetes today. I exchanged my black patent NP's for them (that's a whole other story:shame I noticed that the inside lining doesn't say "Paris" I wonder if the new shoes are now going to have this lining. And my python privititas from Saks. I've been wearing jeans/sweats everyday so excuse the scary white legs!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

RRSC said:


> I just got these fontanetes today. I exchanged my black patent NP's for them (that's a whole other story:shame I noticed that the inside lining doesn't say "Paris" I wonder if the new shoes are now going to have this lining. And my python privititas from Saks. I've been wearing jeans/sweats everyday so excuse the scary white legs!



OMG!  Why didn't the privatta style look good on me?!?!?!?!  Those are soooo gorgeous and look so good on you.  I'm experiencing total envy right now.  lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

*RRSC* Those Fontanetes are tdf in grease!!!! And they look amazing on you! 

*xsousie* Hooray for decolletes!!!! 

I got the Nude Yoyos yesterday, along with the Jazz Decollete in Taupe, but I think I'm going to bring them back... Neither are wowing me (on me). I guess that only makes room for something better!


----------



## themgdinosaur

RRSC said:


> I just got these fontanetes today. I exchanged my black patent NP's for them (that's a whole other story:shame I noticed that the inside lining doesn't say "Paris" I wonder if the new shoes are now going to have this lining. And my python privititas from Saks. I've been wearing jeans/sweats everyday so excuse the scary white legs!


 
how do the privatitas run? i've been thinking abt them for weeks (i can't try one because i've never seen them in melbourne)!!

tia..


----------



## lychee124

Wow, RRSC, those fontanetes are stunning! I can't wait to see you in them.


----------



## lvpiggy

whoops!  i keep thinking i responded already but i gues i didn't   actually bought the pythons online, totally overpaid, but for louboutins, price is no object, IMO 



hlfinn said:


> omg. those blue python simples. *dying* love! i am SO jealous!
> 
> lv- i think i asked you before- where did you get the grey python vp. i love them!


----------



## Noegirl05

those fontanetes are amazing!!!!! I think I love them


----------



## lychee124

lychee124 said:


> Wow, RRSC, those fontanetes are stunning! I can't wait to see you in them.


 
Oops, there are modeling pics. I didn't go back far enough. They look even better on! Beautiful.


----------



## gemruby41

RRSC- both of them!! Maybe I need to try the privatita style again because everyone's modeling pics look so good.

xsouzie-beautiful CL's.  You should show us some modeling pics.


----------



## Chins4

gemruby41 said:


> RRSC- both of them!! Maybe I need to try the privatita style again because everyone's modeling pics look so good.
> 
> xsouzie-beautiful CL's.  You should show us some modeling pics.



 I love the colour of both those shoes. Wish I could wear the privatita but I haven't found it flattering if you have chunkier ankles - somehow the ankle strap just emphasises the fact? Has anyone else found this


----------



## MKWMDA

Chins4 said:


> I love the colour of both those shoes. Wish I could wear the privatita but I haven't found it flattering if you have chunkier ankles - somehow the ankle strap just emphasises the fact? Has anyone else found this



Really? I think I have big ankles (swimmer's ankles - all muscle-y in the wrong places) and I found that the Privatita was actually very flattering. Also my Yasmin make my legs look teeny tiny. Maybe you are just psyching yourself out


----------



## danicky

RRSC  congrats. Both pairs are TDF!!!

xsouzie  love the Decolletes! Congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

Chins4 said:


> I love the colour of both those shoes. Wish I could wear the privatita but I haven't found it flattering if you have chunkier ankles - somehow the ankle strap just emphasises the fact? Has anyone else found this


 
Chins, I disagree because I have very chunky ankles and I think that the privatita in the blue/gold python is very flattering because the ankle strap is so light colored, almost flesh tone so it blends right in to your leg.  You should give them a second chance.


----------



## Souzie

gemruby41 said:


> RRSC- both of them!! Maybe I need to try the privatita style again because everyone's modeling pics look so good.
> 
> xsouzie-beautiful CL's. You should show us some modeling pics.


 
I will try to take some pics maybe tonight.

I want to get a pair of pythons. Those privatitas are hot! But I'm undecided between the lady noeud and activa. What do you guys think?


----------



## Noegirl05

I personally love the activa! I'm thinking about getting a pair as well!


----------



## ledaatomica

I like both the activas and the lady noeud but my guess is that the activas are a more comfortable looking shoe. The ladys are very elegant and feminine so I guess it depends on the 'look' you are after as well.


----------



## gemruby41

I like the activa better.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Activa!


----------



## MKWMDA

Okay after two weeks I am finally getting pictures of my CLs! Sorry for the fuzziness of some of them, I dont know how to work my camera.

These are my VP Black Kid with Burgundy Tip















My leopard pony hair NPs















Nude Declics that I returned


----------



## MKWMDA

I think I may have to get those Declics back, I like them more every time I look at the picture.


----------



## MKWMDA

My Yasmin in black patent









Some better pics









Tell me what yall think!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

MKWMDA said:


>


 
WOW I CAN SEE WHY YOU RETURNED THEM!


----------



## danicky

MKWMDA  lovely shoes!!! Love them on you. Congrats!!


----------



## gemruby41

Great selection *MKWMDA*!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Today when I got home from work my two newest additions were waiting outside for me!  

Still haven't mastered self picture taking LOL!


----------



## mjvictamonte

My Purse Addiction said:


> Today when I got home from work my two newest additions were waiting outside for me!
> 
> Still haven't mastered self picture taking LOL!


 

hello! i'm new to the forum but i'm a longtime christian louboutin fan and i just had to use my first post here to tell you the first pair (silver) are the most gorgeous shoes i've ever seen (not that the other pair aren't great too)! where did you get them/how much were they/what size did you get in them relative to your US size?

- maria


----------



## ledaatomica

My Purse Addiction said:


> Today when I got home from work my two newest additions were waiting outside for me!
> 
> Still haven't mastered self picture taking LOL!


 
the Lady Strass is gorgeous!!! congrats they look amazing on you.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ Hi Maria! Welcome to the forum! Thank you for your sweet compliment! I actually got them yesterday on ebay for $350 but they retail for around $1200. I was so excited I had the seller overnight them to me LOL! I took my usual CL size in them (1/2 size up from my US size). Since I just got them I can't really say whether they're comfortable or not yet. I just keep staring at them- the pictures don't really do them any justice!

Saks has a size 37 on their website:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446157560&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709667&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1207352717694&ev19=4:12


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the Declics *MKWMDA*! You should totally re-buy them! 

Gorgeous shoes *MPA*!!!!


----------



## peppers90

MPA~ I have never been a real fan of metallics, but those silvers look superb!  CONGRATS on your purchases!


----------



## danicky

My Purse Addiction  lovely new pairs. Congrats!!


----------



## Kamilla850

cjy - those red yoyos are super sexy!  The slippers...not so sexy 

RRSC - I love the fontanetes, they look fabulous on you and the privatita is a great shoe, I hope that you got it from saks for the reduced price?

MKWMDA - lovely collection...I'm sorry that you had to part with the declics because they look really good

MPA - wow great choices and what a deal for $350, major score!


----------



## MKWMDA

futurerichGirl! said:


> WOW I CAN SEE WHY YOU RETURNED THEM!



I assume you must mean how distorted my foot looks. Thats just my incredibly freakishly high arches, they do that "Victoria Beckham" thing in CLs. It doesnt hurt and it is actually more comfortable in high heels than in flats for me, because of them.

I love the Declics and will be going back to get them in the next week I think. I loved the color, now that I will be getting the beige patent ones I want the declics too.


----------



## cjy

MKWMDA!! I love your new shoes!! You wear them well, they look fantastic!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Yay thank you! I was afraid that my legs looked fat in those pics, becuase I was taking them myself in a slanted mirror. My legs are actually really skinny, which is SUCH a pain because the boots I buy are always really big and sag really bad. Thats what has kept me from having Loubie boots, Im afraid my chicken legs will make them ugly.


----------



## MKWMDA

Whew so my DF doesnt want me using my tax return to buy my Declics back. He wants so pay down stupid credit cards. I told him that with the economy the way it is, the whole POINT of the tax returns and the extra money we get in May is to put them back in the system, and buying my Declics back is a perfect way to do that. He thinks I am crazy. Big argument. I told him I would rather have my nude Declics or my black patent Pigalles (my two pairs I am deciding between) rather than an extra month up on his credit cards. I guess I am just a tad biased toward CLs though.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

MKWMDA said:


> I assume you must mean how distorted my foot looks. Thats just my incredibly freakishly high arches, they do that "Victoria Beckham" thing in CLs. It doesnt hurt and it is actually more comfortable in high heels than in flats for me, because of them.
> 
> I love the Declics and will be going back to get them in the next week I think. I loved the color, now that I will be getting the beige patent ones I want the declics too.


 
Yes that is exactly what I mean.


----------



## MKWMDA

Haha I guessed  It is actually more comfortable for me to wear 4" heels than flats, because of my arch. I liked how those Declics fit, cause they were closer to my natural arch than most shoes. But they do look pretty weird in that picture.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Yea they certinly did look weird, but why did you return them?


----------



## MKWMDA

I really liked the beige patent better than the nude matte leather. It was a budget thing of one or the other. I am waiting on the beige patent to arrive, and am seriously reconsidering the Declics!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

I too really like the nude patent better then regular leather, but I can never find ANY shoe that fits. Anyways I hope everything goes well with your shoes.


----------



## Noegirl05

MKWMDA said:


> I really liked the beige patent better than the nude matte leather. It was a budget thing of one or the other. I am waiting on the beige patent to arrive, and am seriously reconsidering the Declics!


 


Remember you aren't supposed to get anymore shoes...YOU HAVE A WEDDING TO PAY FOR


----------



## babypie

MKWMDA said:


> Whew so my DF doesnt want me using my tax return to buy my Declics back. He wants so pay down stupid credit cards. *I told him that with the economy the way it is, the whole POINT of the tax returns and the extra money we get in May is to put them back in the system, and buying my Declics back is a perfect way to do that.* He thinks I am crazy. Big argument. I told him I would rather have my nude Declics or my black patent Pigalles (my two pairs I am deciding between) rather than an extra month up on his credit cards. I guess I am just a tad biased toward CLs though.


 
OMG girl, even I haven't thought about that angle! Nice one!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

xsouzie said:


> I will try to take some pics maybe tonight.
> 
> I want to get a pair of pythons. Those privatitas are hot! But I'm undecided between the lady noeud and activa. What do you guys think?



I don't know what size you need but there were actually some python activas on Ebay yesterday.  Check out the HTF or great deals CL thread


----------



## Souzie

jessicaelizabet said:


> I don't know what size you need but there were actually some python activas on Ebay yesterday. Check out the HTF or great deals CL thread


 
I wear 5.5.  Alot of people say most CL's run half a size to a full size smaller, but for me, they seem to run true to size.  I have 2 pairs of decolletes which I got in 6 and I had to reinforce them with a combination of  foot petals because they kept slipping off my foot.  I saw a pair last week on ebay in a 7, so I guess I'll keep looking.

I emailed you the pics.  Not sure if you got them, Oh and I forgot to add, I'm 5'2 for reference.


----------



## Chins4

Kamilla850 said:


> Chins, I disagree because I have very chunky ankles and I think that the privatita in the blue/gold python is very flattering because the ankle strap is so light colored, almost flesh tone so it blends right in to your leg. You should give them a second chance.


 
Maybe it's just me - you're always more critical of yourself I guess  I tried them in black patent with silver heel and I loved the shoe but felt a bit self conscious with my chunky ankles/calves. Maybe I should try it again, after the ban, obviously


----------



## Chins4

gemruby41 said:


> Great selection *MKWMDA*!!!


 
 That's a beautiful basis for a collection, some real classics there..........


----------



## MKWMDA

babypie said:


> OMG girl, even I haven't thought about that angle! Nice one!



Haha yeah I have to get a little creative when convincing my ulta-penny-pinching DF to spend $700 on a single pair of shoes!

I had a wedding to pay for, not anymore. We are just gonna JP it and have a nice reception/vow renewal in a year or so when he have both gotten our promotions. It seems to work out better that way.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Got these today! Yay!!!


----------



## lychee124

JetSetGo! said:


> Got these today! Yay!!!


 
Those are gorgeous!  Model please!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jetsetgo~ Please post a modeling pic!!! Those are hot!!!


----------



## lorrmich

JetSet, those are just gorgeous.  I love looking at them.  They are just fabulous!!


----------



## dknigh21

So pretty. I vote for a modeling pic, too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love your new purchases,ladies


----------



## danicky

JetSetGo!  sexy!!! I love them. Congrats!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

*MPA*- LOVE the Lady Strass. Those are my ideal wedding shoe!!! I never even saw those up on ebay- you must have been quick! 

*JetSetGo*- those are so sexy!


----------



## purplepinky

OK, I'm about to give up. I wanted to post some pics of my Louboutin collection but it keeps saying my pics are to big....too many KB's or something. How did you ladies make it work?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

letsgoshopping said:


> *MPA*- LOVE the Lady Strass. Those are my ideal wedding shoe!!! I never even saw those up on ebay- you must have been quick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I got really lucky- as soon as I refreshed, they popped up and I snagged them!
Click to expand...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you all for your sweet, kind words.

Here they are (in the flesh).


----------



## JetSetGo!

purplepinky said:


> OK, I'm about to give up. I wanted to post some pics of my Louboutin collection but it keeps saying my pics are to big....too many KB's or something. How did you ladies make it work?



To make the picture have fewer kb, try doing a "save as"
and lower the quality. Good Luck! Can't wait to see your pix!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jsg~ Those Are Amazing!!!!


----------



## canismajor

Absolute LUXURY... 


JetSetGo! said:


> Thank you all for your sweet, kind words.
> 
> Here they are (in the flesh).


----------



## purplepinky

Hmmm ok, here goes again...pics of my Louboutin collection. I have a MAC and it's new so I'm kinda fumbling around...but here's the link to my web gallery. http://gallery.mac.com/maxinewaters#100008


----------



## cjy

Wow!!! Lots of great shoes!! Very nice collection!! Nice closet too!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Purplepinky~ Great shoes!!! Congrats!


----------



## canismajor

Nice collection, *purplepinky*... 
I _LOVE_ the *ORANGE* Activas... 


purplepinky said:


> Hmmm ok, here goes again...pics of my Louboutin collection. I have a MAC and it's new so I'm kinda fumbling around...but here's the link to my web gallery. http://gallery.mac.com/maxinewaters#100008


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Gorgeous collection, *purplepinky*!

*JetSetGo*- they look amazing on you!


----------



## purplepinky

XNPLO!!!
Thanks so much...I love the orange activas too but I have to say...finding outfits to wear them with has been tough. But it's one of those great colours that when you do get the outfit right...they are so much fun!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you all for your kindness! s to everyone!


*purplepinky*! Wow! I love ALL of your shoes. I really want those Black/Gold Ernestas. Are those Pink Paillete Decolletes??? I've never seen that color! And your shoe shelves! TDF!


----------



## purplepinky

*JetSetGo!!!*
Thank you sooo much!! I loovveeee your modeling pics of the black paillette decolletes!!!
Yes, those are the pink version of your black ones!! I was going to try and post the Iisli dress I found to wear with them on my birthday. Also, I get sooooo much wear out of the black/gold ernestas!! I couldn't recomend them more. So many times that gold heel and toe is JUST what the outfit needed to bring it all together. When I moved into my new condo I gutted one of the closets in my bedroom and had bag and shoe shelves put in (it was always a dream of mine sine I became shoe and bag obsessed ) so thanks for noticing Also, did u find the paillettes fit smaller!!?? I'm a consistent 40 and so I ordered them in a 40 and I really wish they were a half size bigger.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

purplepinky,if I haven't said it already(been on spring break)..your collection is dreamy


----------



## hlfinn

omg purplepinky i love all your shoes!!! what are the green ones? those orange activas are tdf! we're the same size so if you ever get sick of any of them.   LOL.


----------



## purplepinky

*hlfinn*....thank you so much!! And I will most certainly remember that we are the same size for future  Umm do you mean the green ones that you can barely see? The are a really nice kelly green suede peep toe slingback with a wood heel and sole. Just the perfect green for when an outfit is calling for green!!


----------



## hlfinn

tee hee.  i love color so much i totally caught like a whiff of it and needed to know. omg stunning  do you have any other pics of them? pretty please!


----------



## Kamilla850

Purplepinky - great collection, I love the python Jimmy Choos too.


----------



## purplepinky

*HLFINN!!*
Ok, i'm still new at this pic thing so I'm gona take a pic of the green ones and add it to my mac gallery. The link is in my first post on page 260!!!!!

*Kamilla850*....I JUST got those last week and I am soooo much in love. They are so different! Thank you for noticing them


----------



## Souzie

Finally got around to taking some modelling pics...


----------



## tigaboy

my leopard pony hair..


----------



## natassha68

Jet - your sequin decolletes look unreal on you


----------



## natassha68

Purple - Gorgeous collection !!!!.... wear them well


----------



## lorrmich

JetSet, they look gorgeous on you
Purplepinky, your shoes are fabulous, love your collection
Tigaboy, they look great on you too!  You have some beautiful shoes.  I love them all.


----------



## xboobielicousx

*purplepinky - *great collection!  i love your shelves too...
*JetSet* - your sequins look awesome! your pics always look so professional..
*tigaboy - *they look great ! and i esp LOVELOVELOVE your bling blings


----------



## Noegirl05

WOW beautiful shoes ladies!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, here's to hoping I don't forget anyone!

*Noegirl, Lychee, Lorrmich, dknigh21, DeeDeeDelovely, Danicky, letsgoshopping, xnplo, mypurseaddiction, purplepinky* & *natasha68*
thank you all for your kind words. :shame: I am thrilled with them! 

*Tigaboy* & *xsouzie* Wowza! Your shoes are beautiful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*PurplePinky* In my quest to include everyone in my 'thank you,' I forgot to answer your question! Silly me!

Yes, the Decollete runs even smaller than other CLs. I have them in Black Jazz to and I went up even more in that fabrication. Anyway, I adore your Pinks.  

I'm starting to see some Ernestas in my future...but I've GOT to recover from my shopping sprees of late first.


----------



## can008

Okay, I finally got around to do this. :shame:
I have to say thank you soo much to everyone who have helped me get these and everyone else who have replied my PM and help me get information and everybody else in the forum who have helped me with sizing and all.

RRSC for helping me with the pink minibout, also 4LV with the sizing. Chins4, *Lo and kamilla850 for sharing their SA info, also gemruby. mawiggins and fmd914 with eventa sizing, but i am not lucky with those. 
Javaboo, foxycleopatra and all the others (I'm sure I have forgotten some, I'm sorry...) who constantly helping other tpfs with sizing issues. THANK YOU SO MUCH! 

Chins4, RRSC and 4LV, these are the photos of my collection as it stands now. More modelling pics will come for the other 4 pairs and hopefully I will have more life outside my thesis soon to actually have some real life pics to post in the CL outfits sticky!

I'm sorry for the long post but I am just too happy and proud to show you all my babies! I hope you like them, too.


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow Can that is some collection!  I love the pink minibouts, was Andres able to find those for you?  Enjoy your shoes, they are all beautiful.


----------



## danicky

*can008*  lovely collection. Congrats!!!


----------



## *Lo

Can your collection is AMAZING!!! I love every peice, great choices and they look so good on you.


----------



## Noegirl05

Amazing!!!! Can you model the helmuts for us... I NEVER tire of seeing them!


----------



## RRSC

Can:Oh my goodness you have a beautiful collection! They all look gorgeous on you! What size did you end up getting in the minibouts?


----------



## can008

Kamilla850 said:


> Wow Can that is some collection!  I love the pink minibouts, was Andres able to find those tor you?  Enjoy your shoes, they are all beautiful.



I actually ended up getting them from Kyle in Seattle, Kamilla. I could never speak to Andres everytime I tried calling (bad timing? sometimes no one even pick up the phone in the shoes dept). Besides, I think shipping is probably cheaper from Seattle anyway? They were my birthday presents so I don't have to worry about them in the end!  
Thank you, Kamilla. I sure will enjoy them. I am totally in love with all of them and the pink minibout is very very special as it's my only pink pair!


----------



## peppers90

*Can008*~ nice collection; great mod pics!   the pink minis are perfect!


----------



## can008

Thanks, danicky and *Lo!!!
Yes, I would model the Helmut, Noegirl05. But maybe in the coming weeks?? (Sorry!)  I am not even supposed to be doing this today. LOL!!!
RRSC: I ended up getting them in 36, my true size. Only because my left feet true size is 5.5 so I am worried 36.5 would be too big. And, they fit perfectly. Well, a bit snug on my right foot but I think 36.5 will slip right off my left feet.
So yes, happy with 36. Thank you for helping me, RRSC!!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## can008

peppers90 said:


> *Can008*~ nice collection; great mod pics!   the pink minis are perfect!


Yes, they are perfect, peppers90!
Thank you!


----------



## cjy

Oh Can!!! I am in love!!!!! wow!!!! We need a pic of the glitters too! You have the tortiose peanuts!! i tried so hard to get those!! I love them ALL!!!!!! Thanks for the eye candy!!!


----------



## lorrmich

wow can, you have so many that I love!!  Great collection.


----------



## canismajor

Sweet collection and fun pics, *can*~


----------



## can008

cjy said:


> Oh Can!!! I am in love!!!!! wow!!!! We need a pic of the glitters too! You have the tortoise peanuts!! i tried so hard to get those!! I love them ALL!!!!!! Thanks for the eye candy!!!



LOL! Sure, cjy. So that's one order for the helmut and one order for the glitter NP now. =) I'll try to do these in the coming weeks.
I bought my tortoise peanut from ebay, be-luxe. Maybe you can try and ask her if she have more? I think there are a few on ebay, maybe not your size? They are comfy and cute.
No problems, cjy. Love to show them!!!



lorrmich said:


> wow can, you have so many that I love!!  Great collection.


Thanks, lorrmich! I'm glad you like them, too! I also love your pony leopard NP(isn't it?)!!! I would love one of those!!!!



xnplo said:


> Sweet collection and fun pics, *can*~


Thanks, xnplo! I should have mentioned and thanked you, too!!!


----------



## fashionispoison

*jetset *i know i've said this before but gosh you seriously have some killer legs!!


----------



## shibooms

can008 said:


> Okay, I finally got around to do this. :shame:
> I have to say thank you soo much to everyone who have helped me get these and everyone else who have replied my PM and help me get information and everybody else in the forum who have helped me with sizing and all.
> 
> RRSC for helping me with the pink minibout, also 4LV with the sizing. Chins4, *Lo and kamilla850 for sharing their SA info, also gemruby. mawiggins and fmd914 with eventa sizing, but i am not lucky with those.
> Javaboo, foxycleopatra and all the others (I'm sure I have forgotten some, I'm sorry...) who constantly helping other tpfs with sizing issues. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> Chins4, RRSC and 4LV, these are the photos of my collection as it stands now. More modelling pics will come for the other 4 pairs and hopefully I will have more life outside my thesis soon to actually have some real life pics to post in the CL outfits sticky!
> 
> I'm sorry for the long post but I am just too happy and proud to show you all my babies! I hope you like them, too.


love the collection!


----------



## Lynn12

*can008* - I love how your pictures are in a collage, and the shoes are FANTASTIC!!!  You have a such a diverse collection and they look beautiful on your feet.  The Lady Gres are so classy and the pink Minibouts are drool worthy.  It makes me want a pink Mini too!  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## can008

Thanks shibooms and Lynn!!!
Lynn: The lady gres has really grown on me. I wasn't crazy about them when I first saw them but I can say that they are really dear to my heart now. So lady-like! You have got 1 or 3 pairs, right?
So, are you going to get the pink mini??? LOL!


----------



## Lynn12

can008 said:


> Thanks shibooms and Lynn!!!
> Lynn: The lady gres has really grown on me. I wasn't crazy about them when I first saw them but I can say that they are really dear to my heart now. So lady-like! You have got 1 or 3 pairs, right?
> So, are you going to get the pink mini??? LOL!


 
Good memory can008.  I have the Lady Gres in charcoal grey suede and  black kid leather.  The only think that I don't like about them is that they show more of your toes in the peep.  My second toe is longer than my big toe and it is really obvious in the Lady Gres peep.

I don't have any pink shoes and I love how the pink Mini looks on you!!!  That style has grown on me.  Did you get them at Barneys?  I bought so many CLs in Jan and Feb that I have been good in March and refrained from the temptation.


----------



## fmd914

can - what a lovely collection!!!  They all look great on you.  So happy that you found some that you love.


----------



## Chins4

*Can008* - all I can say is WOW!  You sure know how to pick 'em!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Can* Wow! Congrats on so many gorgeous pairs! I adore your Blue Karey Very Prives...So gorgeous! You wear them all well! 

*Fashion* :shame: Thank you


----------



## can008

Lynn12 said:


> Good memory can008.  I have the Lady Gres in charcoal grey suede and  black kid leather.  The only think that I don't like about them is that they show more of your toes in the peep.  My second toe is longer than my big toe and it is really obvious in the Lady Gres peep.
> 
> I don't have any pink shoes and I love how the pink Mini looks on you!!!  That style has grown on me.  Did you get them at Barneys?  I bought so many CLs in Jan and Feb that I have been good in March and refrained from the temptation.



Yes, I saw the picture. I can see what you mean about the second toe but I don't find it annoying/bad or anything like that. I think it's more in your mind. You wear them really well and because of your pics I want more Lady gres!!!
I bought the pink minibout from Barney's. They are really pretty and they are as precious as my lady gres (read: won't leave the house much). They are both my pretty pairs, while my patent pairs like the peanut, blue karey VP and the helmut will get more wear. And Lynn...now is already April...


----------



## can008

fmd914 said:


> can - what a lovely collection!!!  They all look great on you.  So happy that you found some that you love.


Thank you, fmd914!!! Yes, eventhough I missed out on the Eventa, these ones are not bad huh? 



Chins4 said:


> *Can008* - all I can say is WOW!  You sure know how to pick 'em!


 thanks, Chins4! I am trying really hard to get the best ones and so far very happy with what I have got!  you are doing well, too, i see....keep em coming! LOL!



JetSetGo! said:


> *Can* Wow! Congrats on so many gorgeous pairs! I adore your Blue Karey Very Prives...So gorgeous! You wear them all well!


Thanks jetsetgo. I am loving the sequined decollete on you, too! Funny that you mentioned the blue karey VP, I am wearing them right now (and I am only at home, writing on my computer.)


----------



## compulsivepurse

Purplepinky & can008, what gorgeous collections! I am jealous of so many of your shoes!!

xsouzie & tigaboy, congrats on your new purchases! They look great on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Can*, the glitter NPs...my eyes. Your collection is lovely.


----------



## ladydeluxe

can008: I am in complete  with your bordeaux suede lady gres! I missed the chance to get them on ebay and have been regretting ever since  You look fab in them!


----------



## 4LV

can...., how did I miss your pictures? They are lovely. I am glad the minibout fit perfect on you.


----------



## can008

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Can*, the glitter NPs...my eyes. Your collection is lovely.


 yes... i know how much you love them! I love them too. I hope you will find a pair, soon! 



compulsivepurse said:


> Purplepinky & can008, what gorgeous collections! I am jealous of so many of your shoes!!






ladydeluxe said:


> can008: I am in complete  with your bordeaux suede lady gres! I missed the chance to get them on ebay and have been regretting ever since  You look fab in them!


I hope you'll find a pair soon, too!



4LV said:


> can...., how did I miss your pictures? They are lovely. I am glad the minibout fit perfect on you.


Thank you, 4LV.

Thanks you for the comments, ladies!!!! I am even prouder and happier now!


----------



## sara999

Lynn12 said:


> Good memory can008. I have the Lady Gres in charcoal grey suede and black kid leather. The only think that I don't like about them is that they show more of your toes in the peep. My second toe is longer than my big toe and it is really obvious in the Lady Gres peep.


lyn i have seen pictures of your feet in lady gres and they look fine!


can your collection is lovely


----------



## ladydeluxe

Yesterday's outfit - I had an interview with the auditors. Dress code was smart casual so I got the chance to debut my periwinkle patent Pigalles 70!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Looking good, those shoes look so comfy too.


----------



## DamierAddict

ladydeluxe! you look AMAZING!
love your bag too


----------



## Chins4

That blue is soooo pretty . That splash of colour really tops off a classic outfit 



ladydeluxe said:


> Yesterday's outfit - I had an interview with the auditors. Dress code was smart casual so I got the chance to debut my periwinkle patent Pigalles 70!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ladydeluxe,that blue just pops...the chanel does as well


----------



## natassha68

Lady - love your Pig's and your modern chain !!!.... you look great


----------



## cjy

Lady you look fab! Shoe color and style are amazing!! Oh and HOT bag too!!!!!


----------



## *Lo

Ladies I just received my Silver kid NP's!! they are sooooo perfect, I really love them.  They fit great and are soooo comfy, i actually thin I prefer the NP over VP as far as comfort now.  I highly recomend them!!  Get out your credit cards, lol.


----------



## Chins4

Ohhh those are gorgeous  What a beautiful colour 

Can we see modelling pics?



*Lo said:


> Ladies I just received my Silver kid NP's!! they are sooooo perfect, I really love them. They fit great and are soooo comfy, i actually thin I prefer the NP over VP as far as comfort now. I highly recomend them!! Get out your credit cards, lol.


----------



## Edrine

*Lo said:


> Ladies I just received my Silver kid NP's!! they are sooooo perfect, I really love them. They fit great and are soooo comfy, i actually thin I prefer the NP over VP as far as comfort now. I highly recomend them!! Get out your credit cards, lol.


 
very lovely Lo, i can't wait to see modeling pics w/your outfits!!


----------



## Edrine

ladydeluxe said:


> Yesterday's outfit - I had an interview with the auditors. Dress code was smart casual so I got the chance to debut my periwinkle patent Pigalles 70!


 

very chic lady!


----------



## natassha68

Lo - those are breathtaking!!!!... wow, I  them, modeling pics???


----------



## Noegirl05

Lo*~ WOW... I am on a ban and you had to go and post these LOL PLease model them!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ladydeluxe - the blue really does pop!  i love how it makes your outfit really look polished!

lo - wow the silver is amazing!  please post modeling pics!!


----------



## danicky

*ladydeluxe*  lovely outfit!!!

**Lo*  they are stunning!!! So happy you got them, and they are comfy!!! Congrats and wear them well!!


----------



## babypie

*can008*  - Congrats on your CLs!!  I bet you're the only woman in Melb with a collection like that! (well, now that I'm no longer there )


----------



## babypie

**Lo*  - those are soooo pretty!


----------



## Stinas

*Lo - Those are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ladydeluxe, I love your outfit! The pigalles look great with yout jeans (and your Chanel!)

*lo, your new NPs are fabulous!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lady*-you look great!! I love the bag too!

*Lo*-those are beautiful.


----------



## ledaatomica

*Lo those Silver NPs are soo pretty!  I honestly need to get myself some NPs I keep getting distracted by other styles.


----------



## peppers90

*Lo~*  Beautiful silver NPs!!  I am tempted to get these myself-does saks carry them??  Post some mods pics please.....

*Ladydelux*~ nice outfit-I like your Chanel ;  the blue CLs give it just the right color pop~


----------



## ronsdiva

Lo, love the silver NP's

LD, I love the periwinkle pigalles. What a great color for that shoe.


----------



## lorrmich

I was asked to post my greasepaints, so I thought I would add them in here for the record. However, I am not sure I am keeping them It is hard to capture the sparkle even though i tried. And I am not sure I am loving them. (Also, please don't blame the shoes for any poor showing because the model's feet past the half century mark over a year ago). Without further ado, here they are... drum roll please!


----------



## can008

babypie said:


> *can008*  - Congrats on your CLs!!  I bet you're the only woman in Melb with a collection like that! (well, now that I'm no longer there )


 I am sure you are very familiar with the challenge of getting CLs here!!! It's not easy!!! But I guess because it has been a real fight trying to get them, I love and treasure them even more!

Sara999: thank you!!!

Ladydeluxe: I love the outfit!!!

*Lo:


----------



## peppers90

*lorrmich*~whether you decide to keep them or not-they look great on you!


----------



## *Lo

Thank you *Chins, Edrine, Nataasha, Noe* (lol, ban breaking may be necessary), *Boobielicious, Daniky, Babypie, Stinas, copulsivepurse, Gem, Leda* (you should get some bc they are REALLY comfy, one of my fav, they would look great on you),*Peppers* ( I dont know if saks has them but Horatio St does, you should give them a call), *ronsdiva,* and *Can*.

Modeling pics coming ladies


----------



## lorrmich

Lo, any chance you will have them up tonight.  I think I must get a pair of these.  They are beautiful.


----------



## Lynn12

Lorrmich - Your greasepaints are fantastic!  They look great on your foot and you pedi is perfect!  Nice anklet.


----------



## Kamilla850

Lo - your silver NPs are so beautiful.  Please post modeling photos, I am sure that they are even more stunning on.  
Lorr - looking good, you have the perfect pedicure for these NPs.  Enjoy.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lo** and *lorrmich*, love em...I can't get enough of NPs...wow I was missing out.


----------



## MKWMDA

My newest addition!


----------



## bagmad73

I was thinking of starting a thread but thought I'd just post my humble collection here.
My CLs - Dark Red patent MJs, Nude patent pigalles, Black patent Iowas. All 70mm heels (perfect for me!!!!)


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Nice shoes, C!! You're such an 'iowa' girl! LOL, I recently had a deal on the iowa zeppas and fell through, acks! I need better luck and we might be sisters


----------



## danicky

*MKWMDA*  very cute and perfect for summer.


*bagmad73*  beautiful collection. Congrats!!


----------



## Lynn12

*mkwmda* - those will be great for summer.  5'10" - WOW, that makes you 6'3" with 5" CLs!!! Hope you DF is tall.

*bagmad73* - I love your collection!  They are unique and they look so good on you.


----------



## madamelizaking

ladydeluxe said:


> Yesterday's outfit - I had an interview with the auditors. Dress code was smart casual so I got the chance to debut my periwinkle patent Pigalles 70!


 
OH OOH! i'm starting to LOVEEEE blue! You look absolutely great!


----------



## can008

Lorrmich - they look really good on you!!!!! i think it's a great pair to keep.
MKWMDA - those are cute and summery!
Bagmad73 - sensible, walkable beauties! I love them. especially the maryjane and the nude (well... and the black patent iowa as well!!! LOL). great variety of styles and colors.


----------



## fashionispoison

i'm getting ready for this weekend! breaking them in at home =)


----------



## Chins4

fashionispoison said:


> i'm getting ready for this weekend! breaking them in at home =)


 
Those are so pretty  and I love your polish!


----------



## can008

fashionispoison said:


> i'm getting ready for this weekend! breaking them in at home =)



 I am seeing another classic beauties .... looks great!


----------



## peppers90

*fashion*~ nice linen VPs-I like the combo of the linen with gold! :okay:


----------



## fmd914

fashionispoison said:


> i'm getting ready for this weekend! breaking them in at home =)


 


Fashion - Those look so good on your feet!  Love them even more on than I did when you first posted (and loved them a lot then).


----------



## fmd914

peppers90 said:


> *lorrmich*~whether you decide to keep them or not-they look great on you!


 

Ditto!!!!


Lo - Those silver ones are gorgeous.  Please post modeling pics!


----------



## xboobielicousx

fashionispoison - oooh i love those linen NPs!  the gold combo looks really good...does linen attract dirt easily? i'm always scared to buy any shoe that isn't leather or patent bc i'm scared they will get dirty really quickly


----------



## flowergirly

bagmad73 said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread but thought I'd just post my humble collection here.
> My CLs - Dark Red patent MJs, Nude patent pigalles, Black patent Iowas. All 70mm heels (perfect for me!!!!)


 
bagmad,

Those all fit you perfectly & lot great!

Do you have a sideways picture of the "Dark Red patent MJs"??? Trying to decide on ordering or not.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Fashionispoison* and *bagmad73*...adore your shoes
*MKWMDA*,sseeexxyyy...they look super on you...looks like you decided to keep em


----------



## gemruby41

*bagmad73*-love the collection!! Great start.

*MKWMDA*-they make your legs look even longer. Very nice!

*fashionispoison*-beautiful!!! I like the color of your nail polish.


----------



## compulsivepurse

fashionispoison, I love your linen NPs!!

Bagmad, your collection is great and they all look wonderful on you!! Thank you for modeling them!


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks everyone!!! I'm so happy with my collection!!! . I actually bought the peep toe Iowas without trying them on - thankfully they fit. LOL!
I hope you all don't mind but *flowergirly*, this is for you!!!


----------



## Aurora

bagmad73 said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I'm so happy with my collection!!! . I actually bought the peep toe Iowas without trying them on - thankfully they fit. LOL!
> I hope you all don't mind but *flowergirly*, this is for you!!!


 
Babe I love your collection!!! Love the nude pigalles so much! I've told you a hundred times how good they look on you! heh..The MJ and Iowas are so "you". Congrats on your lovely family..looking forward to more additions..lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lady D* Beautiful Periwinkle Pigalles!

*Lo* Stunning Silvers!

*bagmad73* Incredible! I love the nude Pigalles!

*Fashion* So gorgeous! I know I've already told you this, but Vegas isn't going to know what hit them! Happy Birthday!


----------



## fashionispoison

thaaaank you *Chins4, can008, peppers90, fmd914, xboobielicousx, DeeDeeDelovely, gemruby41, compulsivepurse, and JetSetGo!
* 

it's my 1st time using a coral on my nails  and i love it! 

i am super excited. i'll also be wearing my black pigalles (the shoe that started it ALL for me) in vegas! i will make sure to report when i get back


----------



## cjy

Great addittions!


----------



## blackbird

bagmad73 said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I'm so happy with my collection!!! . I actually bought the peep toe Iowas without trying them on - thankfully they fit. LOL!
> I hope you all don't mind but *flowergirly*, this is for you!!!



I LOVE them!


----------



## madamelizaking

fashionispoison said:


> i'm getting ready for this weekend! breaking them in at home =)


 
SOOOO HOT! i want those really really bad! What's the actual color name for that??


----------



## Edrine

lovely shoes ladies!


----------



## archygirl

bagmad73 said:


> I was thinking of starting a thread but thought I'd just post my humble collection here.
> My CLs - Dark Red patent MJs, Nude patent pigalles, Black patent Iowas. All 70mm heels (perfect for me!!!!)



I think your collection is great! May not be extensive, but certainly a good start. Love the dark red!


----------



## danicky

*fashionispoison*  thoese are lovely!!! I love them. Congrats!!!!


----------



## *Lo

I posted the pics in another thread but im posting them here too, hope you dont mind


----------



## danicky

**Lo*  they look lovely on you. Congrats!!


----------



## lychee124

Lo, those are hot!  And you can definitely get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## Zophie

Lo, those are soooo pretty!  I love them!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Lo, those are beautiful!  they look great on you


----------



## fmd914

*Lo said:


> I posted the pics in another thread but im posting them here too, hope you dont mind


 

Mind?  Are you kidding?  Thank you!!!!  Those look so GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Love them on you.  Terrific!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lo, those are gorgeous and look great on you!  You will be the envy of many in those!!!


----------



## honu

I bought 2 pairs this week. I am officially on a ban!!!  *REALLY!!!*

Bruges:












Iowa Zeppas:


----------



## Stinas

Lo - they look great on you!
*honu*  - Nice!!!  Its funny how we are all on a "ban"...welcome to the "ban" club!


----------



## peppers90

OH Lo~ they look  on your feet as I imagined!  Congrats those silver NPs are one great buy!


----------



## danicky

*honu*  they are both beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## babypie

Lo you are rocking those!!


----------



## Edrine

*lo*, i love your new shoes!!

*honu*, congrats !!


----------



## lvpiggy

FINALLY! the long anticipated moment has arrived . . . . before i became a CL addict, in fact before i even knew the meaning of the words "christian louboutin" (bizarre!!), a pair of graffiti pumps caught my eye at barneys . . . of course at the time, i didn't think to snatch them up . . . . a decision i regretted ever since . . . UNTIL TODAY 















a lil big, need to add heel grips but i'm SO HAPPY


----------



## Chins4

*lvpiggy*  those shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lvpiggy* I so adore those! I've been eyeing them for so long, but I already have another graff style. You really work them well. They are puuuurrrfct! Congrats! 

*honu* Two lovely pairs! Real classics and truly beautiful! 

*Lo* Two words:


----------



## dknigh21

Lo - So pretty


----------



## lorrmich

Lv, those are gorgeous!  Very unique.  And they look fab on you.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lvpiggy, those are so neat!  I love them...tooooo cute!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*honu* and *lv*,beautiful new additions wear well
*lo** seriously the silver...my eeeeyyyyeeessss....love em


----------



## gemruby41

Lvpiggy-they look great!!! Post an outfit when you wear them.


----------



## MKWMDA

I LOVE those pigalles. I have been wanting to get them for so long, but was undecided! Seeing yours makes me want them! I still dont know if they would work for me, but you totally rock them!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lvpiggy -those are so cute! i love them...a perfect accent piece to an outfit 

honu - congrats on your two pairs!  they are both classics and so beautiful...


----------



## flowergirly

bagmad73 said:


> ...I hope you all don't mind but *flowergirly*, this is for you!!!


He did such a great job with that shoe......perfectly styled -- simple, elegant, and sexy. 

They look & fit beautiful(ly), bagmad....thanks. 

_*removing credit card from wallet and dialing...*_


----------



## Edrine

lvpiggy said:


> FINALLY! the long anticipated moment has arrived . . . . before i became a CL addict, in fact before i even knew the meaning of the words "christian louboutin" (bizarre!!), a pair of graffiti pumps caught my eye at barneys . . . of course at the time, i didn't think to snatch them up . . . . a decision i regretted ever since . . . UNTIL TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil big, need to add heel grips but i'm SO HAPPY


 




Congrats in finding your HG shoe!!!


----------



## *Lo

Thank you Danicky, Lychee, Zophie, xboobieliciousx, fmd914, oo_let_me_see, Stinas Peppers, Babypie, Edrine, JetSetGo, and DeeDeeLovely!!  Iyou ladies!!  

I got my Black JAzz NP's with burgundy tip TODAY!!!! OMG I am sooo in love with these, they ae sooo sexxxxxxxy.  I know many of you know already but they have them at CL Horatio!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lo* ~ Damn girl those are hot hot hot!!!! I think I am adding those to my list LOL  We are neck and neck


----------



## Chins4

Lo* - OMG, those are gorgeous . If I didn't already have the black/burgundy patent VPs I would be calling Horatio right NOW


----------



## *Lo

Noegirl05 said:


> Lo* ~ Damn girl those are hot hot hot!!!! I think I am adding those to my list LOL We are neck and neck


 
 whose gonna make the next move, lol.  Thank you, I am still praying for returns on the nude np.

Thanks Chins  I actually have the VP's from BG coming to me too, but Ill probably return them, I cant force myself to cancel the order before I see themush:


----------



## Chins4

[/quote]Thanks Chins I actually have the VP's from BG coming to me too, but Ill probably return them, I cant force myself to cancel the order before I see themush:[/quote]

Well, it wouldn't be right not to even LOOK would it?


----------



## jobaker

lvpiggy big congratulations on getting those.  It must feel great to get a long desired pair. 

lo, first those crazy been haunting my dreams Lady Gres now this? Seriously you have to stop, you're making the rest of us look bad. Just kidding, congratulations to you.


----------



## natassha68

*Lo said:


> Thank you Danicky, Lychee, Zophie, xboobieliciousx, fmd914, oo_let_me_see, Stinas Peppers, Babypie, Edrine, JetSetGo, and DeeDeeLovely!!  Iyou ladies!!
> 
> I got my Black JAzz NP's with burgundy tip TODAY!!!! OMG I am sooo in love with these, they ae sooo sexxxxxxxy.  I know many of you know already but they have them at CL Horatio!



 Lo- those are RIDICULOUSLY outstandingly gorgeous!!!!!, first the silver nps now these???.... modeling pics???..... congrats they are unreal


----------



## danicky

**Lo*  Wow, thoese are SEXYYYY!!! I love them!!


----------



## Stinas

LV - Are those velvet?????
Lo- ooo..they look soooo puurrrdddyyy!


----------



## madamelizaking

I  ebay!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Cute!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> I LOVE those pigalles. I have been wanting to get them for so long, but was undecided! Seeing yours makes me want them! I still dont know if they would work for me, but you totally rock them!!


get them get them!!!  they're super fun 



Stinas said:


> LV - Are those velvet?????
> Lo- ooo..they look soooo puurrrdddyyy!


yes they are!!  i love it!  

DeeDeeDelovely, oo_let_me_see, chins4, jetset, lorr, xboobielicousx, Edrine, jobaker - thanks!!   i'm so totally in love with them, i keep pullin up the pix @ work 

gemruby - i totally will post pix when i wear them on their inaugural outing!!


----------



## danicky

*madamelizaking*  thoese are so cute. I love them. Congrats!!


----------



## Edrine

madamelizaking said:


> I  ebay!


 

lovely!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Madame~ great shoes and great tan!! Very nice~~


----------



## cjy

madamelizaking said:


> I  ebay!


Very pretty!


----------



## Chins4

Those are so pretty 

And I love that polish!



madamelizaking said:


> I  ebay!


----------



## can008

As promised to Noegirl05 and cjy. Modelling pics of glitter NP and Helmut.
Also, a picture of my high heels collection. The Louboutins are in the top row.
Then Missoni (this one is flat), 3 Ferragamos (the white one is flat), MJ sandal, Bal pump and vintage Bally pump.
Then the Aussie brands Zoe Wittner, Robert Robert, 2 Urban souls, Tony Bianco, Zu and Zoe Wittner again.
I went crazy yesterday and took a group shot. My BF likes the MJ sandal, CL pink minibout, CL lady gres, CL silver robokid and the brown Zoe Wittner (bottom right). 
Me?
ALL of them, especially the CLs!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Hoooootttt! Love the Helmuts and those cutesy glitter NPs!


----------



## ladydeluxe

*Lo said:


> Thank you Danicky, Lychee, Zophie, xboobieliciousx, fmd914, oo_let_me_see, Stinas Peppers, Babypie, Edrine, JetSetGo, and DeeDeeLovely!!  Iyou ladies!!
> 
> I got my Black JAzz NP's with burgundy tip TODAY!!!! OMG I am sooo in love with these, they ae sooo sexxxxxxxy.  I know many of you know already but they have them at CL Horatio!




Darn *Lo, you find the hottest CLs (besides asha and kam lol)!! You need to post modeling and close up pics of those (heard from a pfer abt the black jazz coating? it's not patent?) and and your entire CL collection! 

I can't wear CL sling backs for nuts b/c of the sizing issues and you're making me all jealous!! First your silver NPs now these! Hmpf! LOL


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lo** yet another hot pr
*Madamelizaking*,man I love those...I want them in pink or yellow


----------



## LavenderIce

can--you have a gorgeous collection!  How do you make your collages?

Lo--I love both of your new NPs!


----------



## Chins4

*Can* - love those Helmuts in patent. Mine are kid and having seen your pics I'm beginning to hanker after patent as well . 

That's a great collection you have - love the black and gold sandals (3rd from left bottom row) - can I see a close up?


----------



## nada

My 2 pairs of lovely CLs!

Pewter No Prive 70





Rose Gold Miminette 70


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Gorgeous! Where did you get the Miminettes?


----------



## Chins4

Love the pewter NPs


----------



## DamierAddict

nada said:


> My 2 pairs of lovely CLs!
> 
> Pewter No Prive 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold Miminette 70




33 your shoes.
is that a rubber sole 

can you show us pics of the bottom cuz it looks so neatly put on (=


----------



## nada

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Gorgeous! Where did you get the Miminettes?


 
Thks *My Purse Addiction*, got them from On Pedder, Singapore.



Chins4 said:


> Love the pewter NPs


 
Thks, *Chins4!*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

nada said:


> Thks *My Purse Addiction*, got them from On Pedder, Singapore.


 

Ahh, of course it wasn't in the US! I swear lately every time I see a gorgeous new CL on here, it's not available in the US! LOL!


----------



## ladydeluxe

LOL, nada, I saw your shoes at OP! Are you a VIP there? I think you would be after your 3rd purchase.. or maybe you already are  Love those 70mm NPs but could never fit into those! Darn the sizing!


----------



## nada

This is for you, *DamierAddict. *


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ Nice! Did you order those from panrixx too?


----------



## nada

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Nice! Did you order those from panrixx too?


 
Nope! Got it done at Masterfix - basement of Paragon. It's only $30/pair.


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ LOL, Webster finally heeded my advice and got those? I made him bring them in!! But $30 a pair? Whhhaaatttt!


----------



## nada

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ LOL, Webster finally heeded my advice and got those? I made him bring them in!! But $30 a pair? Whhhaaatttt!


 

You should claim your commissions from him then!!


----------



## babypie

*can008*  those Helumts look amazing on you!


----------



## Stinas

can008 - Great collection.   You all know my favorite is the Helmuts!!!
nada - Nice color choices!!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ LOL, Webster finally heeded my advice and got those? I made him bring them in!! But $30 a pair? Whhhaaatttt!


 

The black ones are also $30 per pair..


----------



## compulsivepurse

Nada, you have beatiful new shoes!! What fantastic choices! And I love the rubber soles!


----------



## lorrmich

I'm not keeping these, but I wanted to post them for reference. The box says VP Nude Nappa and the sticker says Rose Gold. I got them from Saks if anyone is interested. They really have a strong pink cast, but they might be photographing more gold/bronze. They are very pretty, just not what I am looking for.


----------



## lychee124

Can, Nada, Lormich- gorgeous shoes.  I love that pink gold color.


----------



## sailornep5

lorrmich - I LOVE those!  What a beautiful color!  For my sake, please don't tell me those are 38s....


----------



## ladydeluxe

They're so hot Lorrmich! Are those in 37??? LOL!


----------



## danicky

*lorrmich*  I really like thoese. Pretty color.


----------



## lorrmich

Sorry girls they are a 39.  If anyone wants in that size, I will be returning tomorrow or tuesday to Saks.  PM me and I will give you info.


----------



## ashakes

*cjy* - those red yoyos are sexy!

*RRSC* - The red grease paint fontanetes and privatita look great on you!  Congrats!

*MPA-*Wow!  What an Ebay find!  They look gorgeous. Congrats!

*JSG*-Gorgeous pailletes decolletes!  You seriously have killer legs. I know I say it every time, but it's true. lol

*Purplepinky*-What a fab collection! I love your nude lace very prives. 

*tigaboy*-Love the blings and the rest of the collection!

*xsouzie*-the decolletes look great on you! I can't believe you only size up 1/2 size and then on top of that you have to put inserts in. You must have extremely narrow feet!

*can008*-awesome collection!  The helmuts look fantastic on you.  I love the way you organized your group shot too. 

*ladedeluxe*-you look so chic! I love the color on your 70 mm pigalles too! 

*Lo*-*love the silver napa leather numero prives and the black NPs w/ burgandy tip. I was trying to justify the purchase of the black NPs and even had them on hold last week, but I couldn't since I already have the patent VP w/ burg. tip. LOL

*lorrmich*-did you return the black grease paint NPs??? They looked great on you! And, the same goes for the nude metallic VPs!  But, I understand if they weren't what you were hoping for. Better to invest the money in another pair you absolutely love!

*fashionispoison*-those NPs look great on you!  I hope you had a fabulous Vegas weekend and I'm sure you were a total knockout!  Happy belated by the way! 

*MKWMDA* - those Ibiza espadrilles look fab on you! Congrats. 

*Bagmad73*-gorgeous collection. The nude patent pigalles are so pretty!

*honu*-the bruges and Iowa Zeppas look great. Congrats again!

*lvpiggy*-you have the perfect feet for pigalles! Congrats on finding them!

*madame*-the jolies look so cute on you!  I love the red nail polish with them too.  Congrats on your Ebay find.

*nada*-lovely collection. I really love the color on both of them, especially your NPs!

Wow that took forever. You ladies have been busy!  I had to go through so many pages of this thread to catch up, but I did! lol


----------



## hlfinn

those look stunning on your lorr!  i know what you mean about the color though- the last time i was at saks they brought them out to show me but i wasn't feeling it. but the style especially looks amazing on you!


----------



## Noegirl05

Go asha LOL what a recap!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

LOL Asha!


----------



## cjy

You never cease to amaze me Asha! Thanks I love my yoyo's!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*nada* and *lorrmich,*love the new additions


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Jobaker, Natassha68, Danicky, Stinas, Ladydeluxe (:shame: wow thanks for the great compliment, hehe I have been bad lately) DeeDeeLovely and LavenderIce!  Thank you alls o much for the compliments! This is the best forum, we have such a great community.

Nada great new additions love the minimettes

Lorr OMG I loooooooove your new VP's!! THey are soooo beautiful, I adore the color.  

Thanks Asha!


----------



## can008

babypie said:


> *can008*  those Helumts look amazing on you!





ladydeluxe said:


> ^ Hoooootttt! Love the Helmuts and those cutesy glitter NPs!



Thanks, *babypie*, *ladydeluxe*.




LavenderIce said:


> can--you have a gorgeous collection!  How do you make your collages?  Lo--I love both of your new NPs!



Thanks, *LavenderIce*. I did my collage in Microsoft powerpoint. Just paste some photos and add text and background colour. 




Chins4 said:


> *Can* - love those Helmuts in patent. Mine are kid and having seen your pics I'm beginning to hanker after patent as well .
> 
> That's a great collection you have - love the black and gold sandals (3rd from left bottom row) - can I see a close up?



Thanks, Chins4! You mean the gladiator-ish sandal, right? I'll let you know when I have put it up. But might be a while before I get to do it. 



nada said:


> My 2 pairs of lovely CLs!
> 
> Pewter No Prive 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold Miminette 70



I love the miminette, Nada!


----------



## can008

Stinas said:


> can008 - Great collection.   You all know my favorite is the Helmuts!!!
> nada - Nice color choices!!!



Thanks, Stinas! I know I am drooling for your leopard Helmut!
Btw, I also think that you should be a foot model. 



lychee124 said:


> Can, Nada, Lormich- gorgeous shoes.  I love that pink gold color.



Thanks, lychee124!



ashakes said:


> *can008*-awesome collection!  The helmuts look fantastic on you.  I love the way you organized your group shot too.



Thanks, ashakes! That is the first time that I did a group photo. My boyfriend helped me. He wanted me to realise I have enough great pairs already. But, I just realise even more that I love shoes and need more colourful pairs.


----------



## Chins4

Girls, just realised I never posted modelling pics of my HG Purple Suede Rolandos so here they are. Sorry about the poor pic quality - did ask my BF to honour this special shoe by taking pics but he fell over laughing.........

There are not words to tell you how much I  this shoe. Now for the wine patent.............:devil:


----------



## eggpudding

^^*Chins *THEY ARE SOOO LOVELY!!!!


----------



## keya

Chins ~ They are gorgeous. 
And lol@your bf laughing at the shoe pics, I've had that happen before too


----------



## sailornep5

I looooove that purple suede!  Gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> Girls, just realised I never posted modelling pics of my HG Purple Suede Rolandos so here they are. Sorry about the poor pic quality - did ask my BF to honour this special shoe by taking pics but he fell over laughing.........
> 
> There are not words to tell you how much I  this shoe. Now for the wine patent.............:devil:



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chins4, they are lovely on you.


----------



## gemruby41

Very beautiful *Chins4*!!


----------



## fmd914

chins - love those on you.  So happy you got your HG!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Wahhh Asha! LOL, that was a whole long list there!

Chins4, those purple suede Rolandos are hella haawwwttt! Congrats! Can't wait to see the infamously hot red wine version on you soon


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

chins4


----------



## lychee124

Gorgeous shoes, Chin! So glad you found them.


----------



## Lynn12

*Chins* - that color is AMAZING!!!  You wear it well.    Kudos to your BF for being the photog.


----------



## danicky

*Chins4*  they are lovely!! They look great on you.


----------



## *Lo

Chins I LOVE the purple sued Rolandos!!! Congrats they look great on you


----------



## Shasta

*Oh Chins, those are absolutely stunning!*


----------



## cjy

Chins they are TDF! You look lovely in them! Enjoy!!


----------



## Stinas

can008 said:


> Thanks, Stinas! I know I am drooling for your leopard Helmut!
> Btw, I also think that you should be a foot model.


  Thanks!  


Chins4 said:


> Girls, just realised I never posted modelling pics of my HG Purple Suede Rolandos so here they are. Sorry about the poor pic quality - did ask my BF to honour this special shoe by taking pics but he fell over laughing.........
> 
> There are not words to tell you how much I  this shoe. Now for the wine patent.............:devil:


 LOVE them.  I regret not getting them at the shoe signing.


----------



## peppers90

Chins~  Me likey those purple Rolandos!!  HOT!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Chins those Rolandos look magnifique on you.  Hey if ANYONE gets a pair of the Desire sandals, please please post a pic!  Those are TDF!!! :greengrin:


----------



## lvpiggy

jessicaelizabet said:


> Chins those Rolandos look magnifique on you. Hey if ANYONE gets a pair of the Desire sandals, please please post a pic! Those are TDF!!! :greengrin:


 
ohhh those sandals are so cute!! i've only ever seen them in black, didn't know they had this color as well!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> Girls, just realised I never posted modelling pics of my HG Purple Suede Rolandos so here they are. Sorry about the poor pic quality - did ask my BF to honour this special shoe by taking pics but he fell over laughing.........
> 
> There are not words to tell you how much I  this shoe. Now for the wine patent.............:devil:


 
wow, seeing your modeling pix makes me super super excited to get my wine rolandos this week!  they look beautiful on you


----------



## compulsivepurse

Chins, LOVE the purple suede Rolandos on you! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Chins - I am seriously in love with those purple rolandos, they look so good on you. 

I couldn't help myself with the recent EGC events so I picked up the Sometimes sandal. These run very small, I had to size up 1 1/2 sizes to a 39.5. I am still deciding between these and the beige version, I think that the black are too heavy for spring/summer.


----------



## gemruby41

Kamilla please model them for us! I like them.


----------



## MKWMDA

lorrmich said:


> I'm not keeping these, but I wanted to post them for reference. The box says VP Nude Nappa and the sticker says Rose Gold. I got them from Saks if anyone is interested. They really have a strong pink cast, but they might be photographing more gold/bronze. They are very pretty, just not what I am looking for.



LOVE! 

Be strong, on a ban.

Those are TDF though!


----------



## nada

*Thanks* *lychee124, ashakes, DeeDeeDelovely, Lo & Can008!! *

*Chins4 - *Your purple suede Rolandos are HOT! HOT! HOT! It goes absolutely well with my Bal violet city!Maybe I need a pair!?!


----------



## Stinas

ooooooooo Kamilla---Model...strike a pose baby!!!!! hehehe


----------



## Noegirl05

Stinas said:


> ooooooooo Kamilla---Model...strike a pose baby!!!!! hehehe


 

YEAH what she said


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wowzers...*Kam*...love em


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies, these shoes are so pretty and I was inspired by blackldylaws photos from a while back.  But I think that I prefer this shoe in a color other than black since I will mostly be wearing these in spring/summer and so I think they would look better in beige or silver.  
Sorry about the lack of modeling shots...I had a very long weekend with my parents in the Berkshires, I can only bear my parents in small doses, 3 full days was very taxing and clearly caused me to lose my mind.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kamilla*_ - Keep the black pair!


----------



## fmd914

A couple of pairs from the events this past weekend:

Blue Python Fontanete




and a pair that surprised me that I bought....tried display on just to pass time while SA brought out other shoes ...so comfy! Love them.

White Moyen Empire:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are both AMAZING! Where did you get the white moyens? I saw them online in a tan color but the white and silver is a gorgeous combination!


----------



## cjy

Wow they are both just beautiful on you!!! The moyens are so pretty, I really like them!! Congtrats, you got two TDF shoes!!!!


----------



## dukechickie

*fmd914:* Wow! Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous and look amazing on you! 

I started threads on this, so sorry for the double posting, but I was just so excited that I could finally post on _this_ thread!!

[Sidenote: I'm just looking the pictures again now and noticed how awkward my stance looks, blech!]

*Blue Oh My Slings:* returned but loved them! 




*Beige Grease Yoyo 85:* probably will return because didn't make my heart flutter! 




*Yellow Patent Joli Noeud:* Can't wait to bust these out!




*Nude Patent Yoyo 110:* LOVE




*Black Rodita:* shoes for when I'm feeling like a bad*ss!




*Violet Grease Decolzeps:* Love the color, the shape, everything about this shoe!




*Black Grease Pigalle 120:* Don't know what I was thinking when I bought these! So so so pretty, but not practical! As painful as it is to say goodbye, these must go back.




*Nude Patent Clichy:* Quite comfortable & the Clichy was the first CL I fell in love with years ago...


----------



## danicky

*fmd914*  thoese are stunning. Congrats on both!!!

*dukechickie*  lovely collection. Congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dukechickie- what a great collection! I especially love the yellow Joli!


----------



## fmd914

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Those are both AMAZING! Where did you get the white moyens? I saw them online in a tan color but the white and silver is a gorgeous combination!


 
thanks - MPA!  I love them both also.  I got the white moyens at Neiman Marcus.  PM me if you need SA or item number.


cjy, danicky, dukechickie - thanks. These are both pairs that I can't wait to wear when the weather changes.

Dukechickie - I love the diversity of your collection.  The colors are amazing!


----------



## peppers90

*FMD*~  love the moyens~ look super-fantastic on your feet!!

*Dukechickie*~ great collection!  You have some nice ones there- esp those purple decozeps!!!


----------



## *Lo

Duke chickie I love your collection, esp the clichy's and rodita's!  HOT!

FMD those Moyens are HOT!! they look great on you


----------



## natassha68

FMD -  the fontanete's !!! ,, they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Kamilla850

fmd - it's obvious that the python fontanetes are stunning but I am so surprised that the moyen empire looks so good.  I didn't like at all on saks.com but in that white/silver it looks incredible, and of course all CLs look beautiful on you, but these are just amazing.


----------



## fmd914

peppers90 said:


> *FMD*~ love the moyens~ look super-fantastic on your feet!!


 


*Lo said:


> FMD those Moyens are HOT!! they look great on you


 

Thanks guys. I was so surprised by the Moyens. I've passed them in the store a dozen times and they did nothing for me. I picked them up b/c I was bored!!! They now rise to my top 10 list! I highly suggest that everyone try them. 


natassha68 said:


> FMD -  the fontanete's !!! ,, they look gorgeous on you!!


 
Thanks Natassha - you know how I feel about anything python! (So do my SAs - they see $$$ when python comes in - let's call fmd!!!)



Kamilla850 said:


> fmd - it's obvious that the python fontanetes are stunning but I am so surprised that the moyen empire looks so good. I didn't like at all on saks.com but in that white/silver it looks incredible, and of course all CLs look beautiful on you, but these are just amazing.


 

Ahh Kamilla....you make me :shame:. Thank you.


----------



## Shasta

*DukeChickie!!!!  I am dying over those yellow jolie's!!!!!!!!  Wear did you find those?*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely new additions,*fmd914*
*dukechickie*, your collect is awesome


----------



## gemruby41

I have seen them at NM, and I have passed them because they just didn't look right. Boy was I wrong, they look fantastic on you *FMD*!! I might just give these a try myself.


----------



## fmd914

Thanks, DeeDee



gemruby41 said:


> I have seen them at NM, and I have passed them because they just didn't look right. Boy was I wrong, they look fantastic on you *FMD*!! I might just give these a try myself.


 

Gem - I totally understand what you are saying.  Passed them many, many times and wrote them off without picking them up!  Do give them a try.  With your locale and your great style, I think you would get a lot of wear out of them!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

*DukeChickie- beautiful collection!  seeing your pics makes me sooooo excited to get my jolies !!!*

*fmd-agree with the others that the moyens look great on you...love the white silver...*


----------



## rmarie

hello, here are my nude yoyo 85. honestly, do the shoes look too small? like i have a little toe overhang?  :sthanks for looking!!


----------



## danicky

*rmarie*  Ohh, they are beautiful. I don't think they are too small. They look good on you. Congrats!!


----------



## rmarie

danicky said:


> *rmarie* Ohh, they are beautiful. I don't think they are too small. They look good on you. Congrats!!


thanks!  i like them a lot but was iffy of the peep toe because of my freakishly long 2nd toe


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ LOL, same! I feel you!! I took the same yoyos but in 110mm in my TS and my 2nd toes are poking out like nobody's business. I feel so shy whenever people look at my shoes b/c it feels like they're staring right at my 2nd toes instead!


----------



## Chins4

fmd914 said:


> A couple of pairs from the events this past weekend:
> 
> Blue Python Fontanete
> 
> View attachment 408769
> 
> 
> and a pair that surprised me that I bought....tried display on just to pass time while SA brought out other shoes ...so comfy! Love them.
> 
> White Moyen Empire:
> 
> View attachment 408771
> 
> 
> View attachment 408770


 
Wow *fmd914 *Wouldn't have looked twice at those Moyens on the shelf but they look gorgeous on (and comfortable) - maybe I need a pair 



dukechickie said:


> *fmd914:* Wow! Those shoes are absolutely gorgeous and look amazing on you!
> 
> I started threads on this, so sorry for the double posting, but I was just so excited that I could finally post on _this_ thread!!
> 
> [Sidenote: I'm just looking the pictures again now and noticed how awkward my stance looks, blech!]
> 
> *Blue Oh My Slings:* returned but loved them!
> 
> 
> *Beige Grease Yoyo 85:* probably will return because didn't make my heart flutter!
> 
> 
> *Yellow Patent Joli Noeud:* Can't wait to bust these out!
> 
> 
> *Nude Patent Yoyo 110:* LOVE
> 
> 
> *Black Rodita:* shoes for when I'm feeling like a bad*ss!
> 
> 
> *Violet Grease Decolzeps:* Love the color, the shape, everything about this shoe!
> 
> 
> *Black Grease Pigalle 120:* Don't know what I was thinking when I bought these! So so so pretty, but not practical! As painful as it is to say goodbye, these must go back.
> 
> 
> *Nude Patent Clichy:* Quite comfortable & the Clichy was the first CL I fell in love with years ago...


 
dukechickie that is such a beautiful collection, especially the blue and yellow pairs 



rmarie said:


> hello, here are my nude yoyo 85. honestly, do the shoes look too small? like i have a little toe overhang? :sthanks for looking!!


 
They look perfect - that's such a classic shoe


----------



## natassha68

LOL, I know, I'm also on that call list !!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

rmarie, they look gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Oh,Marie...oh,Marie,sorry Louis Prima and Dean Martin stuck in my head..forgive me...lol. Love the 85s they are dear to my heart and they looked perfect on you


----------



## dknigh21

rmarie - They look beautiful on you. Not too small at all. I just  the nude Yoyo.


----------



## ashakes

*Chins*, the purple suede rolandos look great on you! Congrats again!

*fmd*, lovely additions AGAIN!  I saw those white Moyens at NM the last time I was there and they look so much cuter on!  And, love the fontanetes as well! I bought them over the weekend in the pink version, still waiting for everything to arrive! 

*Dukechickie*, you have an amazing collection!  Every pair is gorgeous. You will love the nude clichys b/c they are so classic and chic!

*rmarie*, those nude yoyos look PERFECT on you!  You are probably just being self-conscious.  Don't worry the view from here is fab!

*Kamilla*, MODELING PICS! LOL


----------



## xboobielicousx

i posted this in my own thread but wanted to add it to here ...

i took these in a half size up from my US size thanks to Stinas...they slip at the heel but nothing heel grips wont fix...they seem to be really comfy , although i've yet to leave my office lol...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^got to say it again....yummy


----------



## gemruby41

*rmarie*-my toes are the same as yours.  I always think my shoes are too small because of the long second toe.  They look FAB on you!!


----------



## rmarie

thank you all for your kind words!!


----------



## danicky

*xboobielicousx*  they are gorgeous. Love the color!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gorgeous yellow joli.  Sofa king jealous.  lol


----------



## Stinas

*xboobielicousx*  - Glad you got them!!!  They look great!  I cant wait to get mine any day now!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Xboobie*_ - How darling! So cute!! Congrats.


----------



## angelie

i just love the yellow patent


----------



## Stinas

Madelines...they dont fit & are going back, but still worth posting.  They are beyond cute...hmmm....might just re-order them in the right size lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Stinas*, those are adorable!


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction said:


> *Stinas*, those are adorable!


I know!!  Too bad they dont fit!


----------



## lorrmich

wanted to post these for the archives. The box says Pewter Nappa VP. They are a hard to describe color. I was hoping they would be like *lo's silver, but obviously not. They also are going back. I am so sad because my HG that I thought was coming, the tortoise VP, I think vanished into thin air. I really wasn't holding my breath, but I have been dreaming about them, so I am a little sad. But my black satin very noeud came and they are gorgeous. Perfect for the bar mitzvah. Will post pics later.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*stinas*,seeeexxxyyyy


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> Madelines...they dont fit & are going back, but still worth posting.  They are beyond cute...hmmm....might just re-order them in the right size lol



Awww man!  I'm sorry if I gave you wrong advice for the size.  They fit me, but then again, I'm really a 7.5 length wise, but mostly wear an 8 because of my big toes.  lol  At least you have the yellow jolis for your b-day!


----------



## dknigh21

xboobielicousx - I  the yellow Jolis. The color is great. So fun for summer.


----------



## Kamilla850

xb - your yellow Jolis are so adorable, that color is so festive.  They look great on you, enjoy.  
Stinas - I'm sorry about the Madeline, I hope you find your right size because I think this shoe is so pretty, especially in this color scheme. 
Lorr - I saw those pewter VPs at Saks today and was not fond of them either.  Perhaps they look better on?


----------



## mancho

i'm selling these but i think they are DEFINITELY worth sharing! i had these in the "authenticate these CLs" thread but they were not watermarked so i deleted them, and here they are again with watermarks! they're so pretty


----------



## *Magdalena*

Here are my Lapono booties!


----------



## mancho

*magdalena* those are so pretty! i love love love the laponos and really want a pair in black patent or kid. they're so stylish. are yours metallic? they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## cjy

*Magdalena* said:


> Here are my Lapono booties!


NICE!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks sweetie!  yeah, they're metallic with light gold zippers.  i think the black patent ones are hot, too!!


----------



## keya

mancho ~ The Mad Marys look AMAZING on you, I can't believe you're letting them go. If only they were my size 


Magdalena ~ The metallic Laponos are HOT!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Keya, they also have Beige Mad Marys at Barneys.  Beautiful!!  only one size left 37.5

http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...dex=true&perPageElements=10&categoryId=281235


----------



## mancho

thanks *keya*! what size are you? there's a pair on ebay right now in size 35!


----------



## Stinas

oo_let_me_see said:


> Awww man!  I'm sorry if I gave you wrong advice for the size.  They fit me, but then again, I'm really a 7.5 length wise, but mostly wear an 8 because of my big toes.  lol  At least you have the yellow jolis for your b-day!


I had already ordered them when you told me your sizing....I ordered this size because the 39 & 39.5 were on pre-order...now they are just not showing up.
Hopefully the Jolis come tom.  I got the 2 day shipping.


Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - I'm sorry about the Madeline, I hope you find your right size because I think this shoe is so pretty, especially in this color scheme.


They are beyond cute.  I would love to keep them.  Well....at least now I know my size in them.


----------



## aira108

My first CLs:  Kid simples and maternas.  They are great shoes with a classic style.  They are extremely comfy and fit any occassion, from work to going out at night.  Now that I have the basics I need some colorful, higher-heeled shoes!  (Please excuse the sock lines! Hee hee!)


----------



## danicky

*Stinas*  they are so cute. I love them. I think you should get a bigger size.

*lorrmich*  they are beautiful.

*mancho*  yeah, they are definately pretty.

**Magdalena**  really, really pretty.


----------



## danicky

aira108 said:


> My first CLs: Kid simples and maternas. They are great shoes with a classic style. They are extremely comfy and fit any occassion, from work to going out at night. Now that I have the basics I need some colorful, higher-heeled shoes! (Please excuse the sock lines! Hee hee!)


 
Gorgeous new additions.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*aira,mancho,magda,lorr,*awesome new additions


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas - those are so cute! i'm so sorry that they didn't fit...i hope you can get your correct size bc they are so pretty!  today is the day your joils will be in! i cant wait for your pics

mancho - the mad mary's look awesome on you!


----------



## keya

*Magdalena* said:


> Keya, they also have Beige Mad Marys at Barneys.  Beautiful!!  only one size left 37.5
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...dex=true&perPageElements=10&categoryId=281235



Aww, if only they were black...





mancho said:


> thanks *keya*! what size are you? there's a pair on ebay right now in size 35!



I saw them! The suede ones for $599 or something? Although I have my heart set on patent, I totally would've jumped if those were my size. I'm a 37.5, maybe a 38 if they fit like the Rolandos 

Aw, I just noticed a pair in my size on ebay UK, but they have the ankle strap and I want the mary jane style.


----------



## cfellis522

sailornep5 said:


> lorrmich - I LOVE those! What a beautiful color! For my sake, please don't tell me those are 38s....


 
Saks in SF had these in a 38 this past weekend.  I tried them on.  I jsut picked out different shoes...

Caroline


----------



## Stinas

My Yellow Jolis have arrived!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas, they look amazing.  I'm so glad you were able to find them!


----------



## Chins4

Congrats, they look perfect on you


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*stinas*,talk about sunshine everyday...those are beauties


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas - yay!!!!!!!!!! they look PERFECT on you...looks like they were made just for your feet!  i'm so glad that you got them


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-your feet are made for CL's!!! They always look great on you.

*aira108*-lovely additions!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stinas- those look amazing on you! The yellow is so cheerful!


----------



## cjy

Stinas they are perfect!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!! They look like they fit like a glove! You do have the perfect CL feet I swear!


----------



## lychee124

Aira- great work shoes. Now, time to add some funk to the collection.  

Stinas- gorgeous shoes. Love the yellow color.  So perfect for summer.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous yellow Neouds Stinas!!!!

Speaking of funk...

Just posted a pair on the HTF thread and it reminded me of my lovelies!


----------



## dknigh21

Stinas - I love the yellow Jolis. They look fabulous on you! I can't get over the color.

JetSetGo - Mad Marys are awesome. So pretty with some attitude.


----------



## mancho

^AAAAAAAACCCKKKK! *jetsetgo* those MMs are just GORGEOUS on you! they're such a perfect hybrid of sexiness and badass..ness...  ! i wish i could have kept mine  beautiful!


----------



## mancho

oooooh i love the yellow *stinas*! so cheerful and cute!


----------



## danicky

*Stinas*  they are lovely. I love the color. Can't wait to see them in person.lol


*JetSetGo!*  they are gorgeous.


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - the yellow jolis look great and the yellow looks perfect with french pedi.  Perfect match!

JSG - your mad marys are beautiful.  I would love to get a black pair with the gold studs, I don't know why I passed on them when I first saw them....I always do stupid things like that.


----------



## surlygirl

Congrats, Stinas! The yellow is so pretty. They look fab!


----------



## lychee124

Jetset, you've got great style. I'd love to see all of your outfits with your shoes.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Thank you!  I'm really a shoes and bag girl. My clothes are pretty boring.


----------



## Kamilla850

Here are the nude patent VPs with the red tip, the red is the exact same color as the red on the sole.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sexy shoes,*Kam* and *Jet*


----------



## *Magdalena*

Oh My Gawd....Stinas!!! Those Jolis are stunning!!!  I want a pair


----------



## gemruby41

*Kamilla*-those nudes are TDF!!! I like how your nail polish matches.


----------



## dknigh21

Kamilla - Those look so pretty on you. I love the nude. When I was scrolling down and saw that I pose, I was like, "Kamilla has new shoes." lol I think it kind of cute how we all know that pose means that it's you.


----------



## danicky

*Kamilla850*  they are gorgeous. Love them.


----------



## cjy

Oh Kamilla!!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, what do you think about them???  Do you like them as much as your burgundy tip?  Are you going to keep them?  Did you get 'our' normal size?  lol


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies for your sweet comments.  I seriously have an issue with nude shoes, I just can't resist them.  
E - I do like them because the bright red was unexpected and a pleasant surprise.  But I think that I still like the burgundy tip better since that was the pair that originally started my nude infatuation.  These VPs are running surprisingly big, I got a size 38 which I never do in VPs since that is my true US size.  The 38.5 and 39 were huge on me which I was shocked by.  They are running pretty true to size.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!  I cant wait to wear them on sat!
Kam - OMG....I didnt like the red/nude combo when I saw a pic of them, but on your feet & IRL....WOW....i love them...but I do agree with you, the nude/burgandy combo is more head turning.


----------



## Queenie

*Kamilla*, you know I am so jealous of your collection! You get the nicest CL!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies for your sweet comments.  I seriously have an issue with nude shoes, I just can't resist them.
> E - I do like them because the bright red was unexpected and a pleasant surprise.  But I think that I still like the burgundy tip better since that was the pair that originally started my nude infatuation.  These VPs are running surprisingly big, I got a size 38 which I never do in VPs since that is my true US size.  The 38.5 and 39 were huge on me which I was shocked by.  They are running pretty true to size.



Cool!!!  Any chance of getting a picture of the two side by side?  :s

I can't believe they are running that way.  I'm sure mine will be big then.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooohhh Kamilla! I like the red tip even more than the burgundy!!!!! Those are gorgeous on you! 

Thank you all for your sweetness about my Mad Marys. 
I can't tell you how powerful I feel when I wear them!


----------



## Chins4

Postman delivered a surprise box today - wasn't expecting these for another week or so  Ladies, may I present my latest Fleabay impulse buy ush: navy satin Tenues. 

Have to admit I was a bit unsure about the ankle strap on my little stumpy legs but I think I could grow to love these shoes...........now I might have to look again at black and silver Privatitas


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chins4, I adore the fact that it has an ankle strap...they looks great on you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins* Those look beautiful on you! You may be swaying me from my no-ankle-strap rule!


----------



## hlfinn

oooh chins! pretty! i've been coveting navy shoes and those look great on you!

kamilla- very pretty! **sigh** how i want nude patent shoes!

jetsetgo- wow! you have the coolest style i swear. the mad marys look great!

stinas- YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! the jolies look AMAZING! and it's the funnest color!  so happy for you!


----------



## canismajor

**Lo*-  You've got lured me over to the 'silver' side... Fantastic on you! 





*bagmad*-  Beautiful color!




*fashionispoison*-  Bet you had fun going out with these! 




*lor*-  Yay for greasepaints!    They look great on you!


----------



## canismajor

**Lo*-  Love your black jazz... 




*
lvpiggy*-  Orange is so cool!  I'd like to see a suit w/ this one... 





*honu*-  Aren't both so comfy?!   Great choices..


----------



## canismajor

*Kam*-  Sometimes are so funky-cool!  I lean towards the beige ones.





*Chins*-  Great color on your skin.  Don't you love petting the suede?





*nada*-  Beautiful metallics.. 









*madamelk*-  Great find!  I think they look like they fit fine and it looks cute on you.


----------



## canismajor

*xboo*-  Congrats on your lovely new yellows!  They're so energizing.  






*dukechickie*-  Nice, diverse selection to start your collection...  Congrats!

*fmd*- Beautiful blue python Fontanete!   Now it's time to get a matching bag! 




These look much better modeled and they look great w/ a pop of color with that polish.


----------



## canismajor

*Kam*-  Love your nude w/ red tip...   What a different look than the burgundy.  This one's a to-get!





*aria*-  One of the comfiest classics, they look great on you!      








*Mag*-  I've always wondered what this color looks like on.  Thanks for posting this; they're better than I imagined. 





*mancho*-  Mad Marys!  Makes you look like such fun just wearing them here!


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful and elegant!  Congrats! 


Chins4 said:


> Postman delivered a surprise box today - wasn't expecting these for another week or so  Ladies, may I present my latest Fleabay impulse buy ush: navy satin Tenues.


----------



## Chins4

xnplo said:


> *Chins*- Great color on your skin. Don't you love petting the suede?


 
Thank you  All my friends have been laughing at me because when I'm wearing them I keep stroking them :shame:


----------



## ladydeluxe

Love the loubies you ladies got!!
*
Kam*, I especially love the nudes ones... sigh if only I was lucky enough!


----------



## danicky

*Chins4*  they are very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

Chins - the tenues look great on you.  I always try to stay away from ankle straps but these look so good on you that I may reconsider.  

Thanks ladies.  
C - I am crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## babyb0o

the collections on this forum. well here's mine. enjoy!


----------



## Chins4

Nice Helmuts  (er, if that doesn't sound too suggestive )


----------



## danicky

*babyb0o*  gorgeous collection.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful Babyboo!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

babyb0o said:


> the collections on this forum. well here's mine. enjoy!


 
ohhh it's like your own little personal bit of heaven


----------



## Stinas

babyb0o - You know im drooling over those bronze Helmuts!  Beautiful!  Please post model pics so I can drool more lol


----------



## MKWMDA

Babyb0o, 
 LOVE the leopard pigalles! I really am trying hard to find a pair of those in my size. Yours look gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*babyboo*,you have a very well rounded collection...love it


----------



## gingerfarm

Chins4 said:


> Postman delivered a surprise box today - wasn't expecting these for another week or so  Ladies, may I present my latest Fleabay impulse buy ush: navy satin Tenues.
> 
> Have to admit I was a bit unsure about the ankle strap on my little stumpy legs but I think I could grow to love these shoes...........now I might have to look again at black and silver Privatitas



I like the blue!  Looks very good on you.


----------



## RRSC

Just got my nude patent NP's today!!  Sorry for the bad modeling pic and I know I need a pedicure :shame:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

They look gorgeous on you RRSC!


----------



## cjy

Awesom RRSC!!!!They look great! Love your polish!!


----------



## danicky

*RRSC*  they are gorgeous. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## *Magdalena*

RRSC, Love them!  I think the nude is soooo pretty!  I ordered my Architeks in nude as well. Will post pics when they arrive!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, congrats for all the new additions everyone !!... Chins- the tenues are on fire ... Kam- the nude/red combo is UNREAL ... baby- I  your collection, the helmets are TDF!!.... here is my new bag ... sorry the pics are so small, just can't figure how to get them bigger


----------



## Kamilla850

babyboo - great collection, I can see that you love helmuts.
RRSC - they look great, enjoy.

NATASSHA WOW, I love that bag.  I wish that I could see your pics better.  Is that the leather or patent bag?  It is amazing.  Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

hey Kam, Thanks !...I got the nude leather, same leather as the nude achitecks, TDF !!... sorry the pic is so small


----------



## *Magdalena*

My new T-strap sandals just came in today!!


----------



## peppers90

Looks like we got some more nudies!!  Love the patents *RRSC*  & *NATASSHA* girl you are putting me over the edge with those VPs with gold them!!


----------



## Stinas

**Magdalena**   - Love them...too cute!
*natassha68*   - GREAT bag...matches the CL's perfectly!
*RRSC*   - ahhhhh....the nudes are just stunning!


----------



## azure418

Chins4 said:


> Postman delivered a surprise box today - wasn't expecting these for another week or so  Ladies, may I present my latest Fleabay impulse buy ush: navy satin Tenues.
> 
> Have to admit I was a bit unsure about the ankle strap on my little stumpy legs but I think I could grow to love these shoes...........now I might have to look again at black and silver Privatitas



These are so gorgeous!  This is why blue is my favorite color


----------



## danicky

natassha68 said:


> Wow, congrats for all the new additions everyone !!... Chins- the tenues are on fire ... Kam- the nude/red combo is UNREAL ... baby- I  your collection, the helmets are TDF!!.... here is my new bag ... sorry the pics are so small, just can't figure how to get them bigger


 
The bag is gorgeous. Congrats!!!




*Magdalena* said:


> My new T-strap sandals just came in today!!


 
They are lovely. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Magdalena, Natasha68 and RRSC - those are fabulous new additions


----------



## RRSC

Thank you ladies! I lucked out when they popped up in my size a month ago on BG. 

natassha: love the bag, perfect combo with your CL's
magdalena: Very nice and gorgeous color!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Mag*, *Nata* and *RRSC*, loving the new shoes


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks girls!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## gemruby41

babyb0o said:


> the collections on this forum. well here's mine. enjoy!


Love the collection!! I like the variety of colors.



RRSC said:


> Just got my nude patent NP's today!!


I'm jealous, I want those so bad. Congrats!!



natassha68 said:


> here is my new bag ... sorry the pics are so small, just can't figure how to get them bigger


The bag matches perfect with the shoes. What designer is it?



*Magdalena* said:


> My new T-strap sandals just came in today!!


Wow, those look great on you!! 



calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 411864
> 
> 
> View attachment 411865


Fantastic additions. Any modeling pics for us??


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Calisnoopy*- those are both gorgeous- but the pink are just WOW! I absolutely adore those! Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Fed up this morning having missed a delivery of not one but two little boxes (Lynn 12 - you know what they are!) whilst out grocery shopping  So determined to have 1 pair of new shoes today I finally took everyones advice got busy with my too large but much loved Lady Gres. After a morning spent with various combinations of insoles and heels pads I can now report that THEY FIT


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Chins*...Love, love, love them!!  Im just crazy about nude lately!!!  Sorry to hear about missing the delivery.  Im supposed to get my nude Architeks today so I'm stalking the window not to miss my BFF, Mr. FedEx.  

*Calisnoopy*--The pink ones are sooo fun!  TDF!!

*Gemruby41*--Your collection is stunning!  Love the leopard ones


----------



## ladydeluxe

Chins, I LOVE YOUR LADY GRES!!! Gosh, where did you find these amazing beauties??


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins--I just about fell over looking at your nude Satin Lady Gres.  Absolutely stunning!!  I think this is the one of the most UHG there is.  You've got quite a few of them, you sassy minx!  Between the purple suede Rolandos, helmuts, and your two to come...

Calisnoopy--your greasepaint simples are cute!

RRSC & natassha--love your nudes!

mags--congrats on your lovelies!

babybo0--Your collection is TDF!  Love them all.


----------



## keya

babyb0o ~ Nice collection 

Chins ~ I've never been that crazy about the Lady Gres, but those are TDF! 

calisnoopy ~ Love the pink!


----------



## ikaesmallz

My newest addition - Anthracite 70 mm simples I believe? Gosh I haven't posted in a VERY long time


----------



## cjy

ikaesmallz said:


> My newest addition - Anthracite 70 mm simples I believe? Gosh I haven't posted in a VERY long time


Very pretty color! Where did you find them?


----------



## cjy

Chins4 said:


> Fed up this morning having missed a delivery of not one but two little boxes (Lynn 12 - you know what they are!) whilst out grocery shopping  So determined to have 1 pair of new shoes today I finally took everyones advice got busy with my too large but much loved Lady Gres. After a morning spent with various combinations of insoles and heels pads I can now report that THEY FIT


Thud!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*RRSC* Stunning NPs!

*Magdalena* I love the Ernestas(?) in red!!!

*Natassha* Gorgeous Architeks! What a perfect match for your bag!

*Chins* Your Silk Lady Gres are TDF! I'm so glad you were able to make them work. 

*ikaesmallz* Wow! I don't think I ever saw the Simples in that color. It's fab!

*Calsnoopy* Love the Grease! What a fun twist on the Simples.


----------



## danicky

*Chins4*  they are lovely.


*ikaesmallz*  very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Calisnoopy~ You should know better than to post those WITHOUT modeling pics 

Chins~ Gorgeous!!!!!!

ikaesmallz~ Love them... the heel height gives me a better idea of the nudes ones!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Peppers .. yeah, I  the vp/gold nude combo, the most wore shoe of all !! ....Thanks Stinas,Danicky,Chins,RRSC,DeeDee,Lavender,and JetSet  you all are very sweet  - Gem- It is a Louboutin bag , same nude nappa as the architecks & declics, and nude mini's, perfect match  !!


----------



## Leefi

*chins4* - i looove, love your lady gres!! the combination of nude satin is GORGEOUS!!! I would love to own these but have never found them in my size...congrats!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Natassha*_ - Gorgeous Nudes! Woo..

_* Chins*_ - You helped me to decide to keep my Plums...what the hell was I thinking?!  And Love the Nude Lady Gres...that combo is pretty rare

_* RRSC*_ - Again, Who doesn't love a nude?! Congrats!

_* Magdalena *_- I wish I could do a T-Strap...and if i could...I'd do them in red! Congrats!

_*Calisnoopy*_ - Adorable simples!

_*Kamilla*_ - I wasn't too sure about the Nude/bright red... but they are Beautiful!!!

_*Babyboo*_ - Nice collection!

_*Ikaesmallz *_- Love how your new simples match your dog!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*chins*...seriously those are too pretty..I am falling for the nudes more and more
*ikae*,the simples look super on you


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Natassha *_- Your pics are so small..  But I came across a larger photo of the nude bag.. Look at those tiny pigalles...how cute!


----------



## irishiris8

So here they are, my first pair of Pigalles!  I LOVE them...  Actually kind of comfy, and darn sexy if I do say so myself   I can't wait to save up for another pair!  


I got these on eBay from naturalgasgirl, and I would definitely recommend her...  Pricey, but at least you know what you're getting is real!


----------



## Stinas

*irishiris8*  - Very sexy!!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Stinas

*calisnoopy*   - Love the greasepaints!!
*Chins4*   - Those are TDF!!!
*ikaesmallz*   - That color is great!!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

Everyone's new additions are fab!


----------



## natassha68

Butterfly - Hi !! ... thanks so much for posting that pic!!... don't know how to get my pics bigger, so thanks !!


----------



## danicky

*irishiris8*  thoese are hot. Congrats!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 411864
> 
> 
> View attachment 411865



Oooooh yummy! i didn't even know the new simples came in these colors! lovely. Smile when you wear them just for me please


----------



## mancho

oh wow everyone's new shoes look so beautiful!! congrats 
 those nude lady gres are just sooooooooo MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## *Magdalena*

My Architeks have arrived yesterday and I absolutely cannot wait to wear them out!!!  They seem to be pretty comfy, too!!!  what else can a girl ask for!


----------



## guccigirl2000

Congrats!! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

Beautiful shoes....can you post an outfit photo when you do wear them out?


----------



## Chins4

Those shoes are such a pretty colour combination


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love the Architeks!!!


----------



## keya

Magdalena ~ Those are gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

Congrats, Magdalena. They look good on you!


----------



## Noegirl05

My 3 UHG's!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Said it in the other thread but so worth repeating again WOW


----------



## ladydeluxe

I almost fainted LOL!! I want all those shoes, noe!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Loooove the glitters!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hey *Iris* those look...GRRREEAATT on you
*Mag*, very sexy
*Noe*, you know my heart belongs to the Glitters..Love love love em


----------



## *Magdalena*

archygirl said:


> Beautiful shoes....can you post an outfit photo when you do wear them out?


I definitely will!!  You girls are all SOOOOO sweet!  
Noe..Love the nudes and the glitters!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Irishiris*_ - Hot pigalles!

_*Magdelena*_ - Congrats on your nude!

_*Noegirl*_ - Love. all. three!


----------



## RRSC

Magdalena: love the nude architeks on you. Gorgeous!
Noe:Wow!! All 3 look fantastic on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

*Magdalena* said:


> My Architeks have arrived yesterday and I absolutely cannot wait to wear them out!!! They seem to be pretty comfy, too!!! what else can a girl ask for!


ahhhhh this totally makes me want the nude architeks too!!!!!  omg too many beige/nude shoes recently


----------



## lvpiggy

wine rolandos are here!!! 












hehe - i got bored of the same pose


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats mag--noe--lvpiggy!  They all look wonderful!


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> My 3 UHG's!!!!



oooooooh. They are all so wonderful and look excellent on you! CONGRATS on obtaining your UHG shoes Noe!


----------



## dknigh21

lvpiggy - Love your Rolandos. So pretty.


----------



## danicky

*Magdalena**  congrats they are lovey.

*Noegirl05*  gorgeous additions. Congrats.


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy*  they are hot. Congrats!!


----------



## fashionispoison

i haven't been on here for a few days and i'm SO out of the loop! great purchases...so much eye candy!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous all around! 
Congrats *Noegirl, Magdelina* and *lvpiggy*!!!!


----------



## sw33p3a

Magdalena- those are stunning! I love the color combo!

Noe- you have the most beautiful HG shoes EVER!

lvpiggy- you got the wine rolandos


----------



## Missrocks

lvpiggy~ You make me want a pair of Rolandos..like right now! HOT.
btw, love your screen name.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*lvpiggy*...the wine rolandos look sooo good on you!  
*sw33p3a*...love your signature. HILARIOUS!!!

so i really need to be :banned:  and this time for real!!  getting married in 47 days...so many expenses and our main water line broke....that's like 2 pairs of CLs to get that sucker fixed...soo upsetting!!:cry:  i dont think i can add anything new to my collection til at least end of June....GRRR...but i'll still be here to drool over your new additions.


----------



## sw33p3a

*Magdalena* said:


> *lvpiggy*...the wine rolandos look sooo good on you!
> *sw33p3a*...love your signature. HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> so i really need to be :banned: and this time for real!! getting married in 47 days...so many expenses and our main water line broke....that's like 2 pairs of CLs to get that sucker fixed...soo upsetting!!:cry: i dont think i can add anything new to my collection til at least end of June....GRRR...but i'll still be here to drool over your new additions.


 
Congrats on getting married dear.  You HAVE to break your ban to get a pair of CL's for your wedding!


----------



## ashakes

irishiris8 said:


> So here they are, my first pair of Pigalles! I LOVE them... Actually kind of comfy, and darn sexy if I do say so myself  I can't wait to save up for another pair!


 


*Magdalena* said:


> My Architeks have arrived yesterday and I absolutely cannot wait to wear them out!!! They seem to be pretty comfy, too!!! what else can a girl ask for!


 


Noegirl05 said:


> My 3 UHG's!!!!


 


lvpiggy said:


> wine rolandos are here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe - i got bored of the same pose


 
Gorgeous additions ladies! 

*RRSC, *love the nude NPs! So glad your size popped up. 

*Magdalena, *love the color on the Ernestas!

*Natassha* Gorgeous Architeks! They look gorgeous w/ your new CL bag! 

*Chins* your nude satin Lady Gres are TDF. I'm so glad you were able to finally get them to fit! 

*ikaesmallz* The Simples look gorgeous in that color!

*Calisnoopy* Your simples look so cute. I love the colors!


----------



## Edrine

congrats on the new shoes ladies!!they are all so pretty


----------



## *Lo

LVpiggy Love your rolandos!!! congrats they look great on you


----------



## *Lo

Nude CL's with bright red tip


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, Lo!!!!!! I'm loving the bright red tip! 

Here are my new Tiger Decolletes! I posted them in my thread Pssst...the Tiger has landed but I have to shoe them off to all of you!


----------



## danicky

Lo, thoese are HOT!!!! Lucky you! I love them. Congrats and wear them well.

*JetSetGo!*  lol we are twins now. They look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Jet *_- You already know how I feel about them

_*
Lo*_ - You got a pair of the Nude/red VPs, too!! So freakin gorgeous...I just love that combo.


----------



## surlygirl

JSG - Oh my goodness! I am kicking myself for not getting the pair that was up in my size not too long ago. They look amazing! Congrats on your UHG!


----------



## fmd914

lo - please post some modeling pics!

Jet - That shoe was one of my HG too.  It is so beautiful.  So glad you found it!


----------



## peppers90

* JET~*  Those tigers look SUPERB on you! Congrats on your HG~

*Lo~*  those nudies look delicious~ please post some mod pics!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

JSG~ OMG simply beautiful!!!! I MUST find a pair now!!!!! LOL

Lo*~ Giiiiirrrrllll its just me and you now


----------



## Missrocks

JetSetGo!~ Those are absolutely amazing on you!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Lo* .... I want these soooooo badly!!!!!  Gorgeous combo!  I just love nude patent
JSG....absolute purrfection!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lo* and *jet* super sexy shoes


----------



## JRed

raaa, i want all the shoes posted on this thread!!


----------



## sw33p3a

Lo and Jet, OMG!! Just had a CL-gasm!


----------



## fashionispoison

*Lo* OMG!!! you are SO lucky! congrats!!*
jetjet *great buy, they look amazing on you


----------



## Stinas

Lo - yay!  You got them!  
JetSetGo! - grrrr!!!  love them!


----------



## canismajor

Sock Mary Janes...


----------



## Stinas

xnplo - Nice color!  They look great on you!  Were you one of the lucky ones that got them from NM sale?  I never ever get lucky with them!


----------



## canismajor

The person I bought it from on bay prob got them at NM sale... However, I got it at a great deal: $212! 


Stinas said:


> xnplo - Nice color!  They look great on you!  Were you one of the lucky ones that got them from NM sale?  I never ever get lucky with them!


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> The person I bought it from on bay prob got them at NM sale... However, I got it at a great deal: $212!



Bravo!!!


----------



## Edrine

xnplo said:


> Sock Mary Janes...


ver pretty xnplo!!great deal too!!





*Lo said:


> Nude CL's with bright red tip


 

WOW!!




JetSetGo! said:


> Gorgeous, Lo!!!!!! I'm loving the bright red tip!
> 
> Here are my new Tiger Decolletes! I posted them in my thread Pssst...the Tiger has landed but I have to shoe them off to all of you!


 

them!congrats!!


----------



## Chins4

xnplo - love the colour of those MJs 
JSG - those shoes look so hot on you it's untrue :okay:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Lo, do you like VPs?

Opinions on the color combo?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I'm soooooo jealous of ALL you girls with CLs!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks _everyone_! I am soooo happy I finally got them! I am now complete...uhhh...okay that's not possible, but it feels good.
Again, I must extend my thanks to *MyPurseAddiction*. You are an angel.
Hahaha, I feel like I've just won an award.

*xnplo* what a steal! congratulations!


----------



## natassha68

Lo-    your new vp's !!, .... Jet- another gorgeous pair!


----------



## natassha68

Noe -  all 3 are GORGEOUS!!!... enjoy them


----------



## xboobielicousx

lo - WOW! congrats on getting the nudes...they look gorgeous!

xnplo - those mjs look great on you...i didn't like them in pictures that i have seen but they look really good on you ...i really like the color!

noe - i've said it before but those 3 are all so drool worthy!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks ladies... I really do love them! Sooo drool worthy!


----------



## fmd914

oo-let-me-see - I love that color combo!  The red tip with the heel is gorgeous!

xnplo - I love the color of your shoes!  That is one of the best neutrals!

Jet and Noe - said it in your threads, but hot hot hot!  Congrats on your HGs!


----------



## Kamilla850

Lo and oo - your nude VPs are so pretty.  I really like the bright red tip and I think it was a nice change from the burgundy, the bright red tip feels more spring/summer appropriate.  I love them, congrats!

JSG - the tiger decolletes look beautiful.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*xnplo*_ - Pretty color!


_*OO*_ - You got them, as well!  
That bright red tip is just:  (and this said a lot considering I don't drool much!)


----------



## canismajor

Thank you everyone...


----------



## Butterfly*

I've been laying low on new purchases, but I've finally been able to take photos of my Catenitas:


----------



## Butterfly*

One of my _first_ HGs - Leopard VP








I'm not a boots person, but this is my one and only pair:







Enjoy the eye candy...


----------



## Butterfly*

This HG Nude deserves it's own post.   But, Now I think I NEED the red!!


----------



## Edrine

butterfly, very nice shoes!!!congrats!!


----------



## sw33p3a

Wow Butterfly, beautiful shoes.. laying low?? I don't think so.. hehe!


----------



## danicky

*Butterfly**  gorgeous new purchases. Congrats!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Butterfly!!!! What amazing purchases!!! They are all beautiful.

Today the tigers are in the world...


----------



## MKWMDA

yay go tigers!

so effin hot, I wish I had some! Not enough 41s in the world to go around.


----------



## Edrine

the tigers are just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Butterfly*....your new additions are beautiful!  I just saw the very same boots on Rachel Bilson in the newest issue of InStyle magazine...hot!!

*JSG*...are you not working but taking pics of your gorgeous CLs in the office??? LOL


----------



## sw33p3a

JetSetGo! said:


> Butterfly!!!! What amazing purchases!!! They are all beautiful.
> 
> Today the tigers are in the world...


 
Jet the tigers look fab with jeans! You go girl, work them kitties!  Just because of this jeans pic, if I see some in my size I'm snatching them up, no hesitation!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Jet*_ - Nice to see you out in them!


----------



## danicky

*JetSetGo!*  looking fab!!!


----------



## JRed

butterfly, those leopard vp are on my hg list too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  so lucky.  they're just so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  are they still available anywhere?


----------



## peppers90

*Butterfly*~ great collection!!  Esp those nude VPs

*Xnplo*~ the mjs look fab on you; very classy and versatile

* Jet*~  GRRRRRR!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Nice additions,*butterfly*


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - your photos are always so artistic, are you a photographer?  I love your VPs...and I agree, I think you need the red tip too.


----------



## natassha68

Butterfly  both of your caternitas !!!!.... I have the all black and the nude leather w/ natural wood ones  &  them !... i bet they are soo cute on you .... enjoy them


----------



## *Lo

Nude Clichy 100mm  Special thanks to Kamilla


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^^ Oh My Gosh Girl They Are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lo - Very purrrddyyy.  I love nudes!


----------



## RRSC

Here's my glitter NP's that I've been waiting forever for! I wish they were 1/2 size bigger but I was lucky just to get these ones. Thanks J for letting me know!!  Also my white architeks finally arrived as well. Asha's pics won me over on these


----------



## sw33p3a

^^ Two majorly gorg shoes RRSC! Congrats!


----------



## sweetza

OMG *JetSetGo!*

How I long for your amazingly gorgeous shoes!!! Ahhh! Hard to find at that, not fair!!! Enjoy them for me, please..


----------



## danicky

**Lo*  they are gorgeous. Congrats!!!

*RRSC*  stunning purchases. Wear them well!!


----------



## bogeyjay

nice shoes ladies!  this thread is so hard to keep up with.  if you don't check it for a few days, you'll need to read 10 pages just to get caught up!


----------



## fashionispoison

*butterfly* yayy you're back! omg gorgeous!!!
*RRSC *love the white architeks!!
*Lo* you're on a roll!


----------



## Edrine

RRSC said:


> Here's my glitter NP's that I've been waiting forever for! I wish they were 1/2 size bigger but I was lucky just to get these ones. Thanks J for letting me know!!  Also my white architeks finally arrived as well. Asha's pics won me over on these


 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo* Fab Clichys!!! 
Beautiful shoes *RRSC*! I adore those White Architeks! 
And at least the Glitters look great even if they feel a little small.

*sweetza* I will wear and love them for both of us!


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> Butterfly!!!! What amazing purchases!!! They are all beautiful.
> 
> Today the tigers are in the world...



*Jet*: Gorgeous! You have convinced me that I need these desperately. How do they fit, are they TTS or did you need to size up or down? I wear a 38.5-39


----------



## fmd914

RRSC - LOVE those whites on you - Gorgeous!  Glitters look okay - are they comfortable?  Don't give up on the half size up if you truly need them.


----------



## MKWMDA

RRSC said:


> Here's my glitter NP's that I've been waiting forever for! I wish they were 1/2 size bigger but I was lucky just to get these ones. Thanks J for letting me know!!  Also my white architeks finally arrived as well. Asha's pics won me over on these



LOVE the white architeks!


----------



## MKWMDA

Lo,
Nude Clichys = 

Where did you find yours?


----------



## xboobielicousx

lo - love those nude clichys!

rrsc - the glitters are white architeks are so beautiful!! congrats


----------



## Kamilla850

*Lo - the nude clichys are amazing, congrats!  
RRSC - both pairs are beautiful, the glitters look like they fit you well but I guess you have to be comfy.


----------



## lvpiggy

yet another set of nude patent vp pix to add to this thread's growing collection :shame:


----------



## lvpiggy

bogeyjay said:


> nice shoes ladies! this thread is so hard to keep up with. if you don't check it for a few days, you'll need to read 10 pages just to get caught up!


 
ITA!!! work put me out of commission for a while, and now i'm soooooo behind!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^^ WOW!!!!!!!!  God, i want these...like NOW!  stunning-the nudes are just to die for.  love them


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lo**...what no modeling pics in those beauties?
*RRSC*,ya know I am gonna drool all over your glitters
*LV*...the nudes are gorgeous


----------



## Noegirl05

LV~ WHERE did you find those! They are stunning!!!!!!


----------



## UliUli

This is my first picture post  Here are my new Satin Very Noeud [anyone know how to pronounce that? ]


----------



## UliUli

And another new addition that came today - Nude Patent Rolande. 
These are a bit too tight. they are goint to be my "car-restaurant-car" shoes. I don't think I can do a lot of walking in these, but they are too gorgeous to return!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Uli - both pairs are beautiful, I especially love the nude rolandes, I have been trying to find nude rolandes for so long.  Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

*JetSetGo, lvpiggy, UliUli*-Gorgeous additions!!


----------



## Edrine

LV-i love our nude VP's!!

Uli-the nude rolandes are TDF!


----------



## *Magdalena*

ULI...your pink Very Noeuds are absolutely gorgeous!  

so I just went on Barneys website and found the Tiger decolettes(JSG made me want them sooo badly).....they miraculously appeared in my size.  so I snagged them in a second.  But what about my ban!  It never works!  I'm going to be like the cat lady, but surrounded with shoes...grrr...will post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kamilla*_ - TY! No I'm not a photographer, although I did dabble in it in High school. 

_*Lo**_ - Simply Gorgeous!  His clichys, decolletes & pigalles have the most beautiful silhouettes. 

_*RRSC*_ -  What sparkly fun!  And that white/gold combo is perfect!

_*lvpiggy*_ - Enjoy, they are yummy!

_*uliuli*_ - What a fun pop of color!  So flirty and pretty.
And don't get me started on your Nude Rolandes... my HG!  LOVE!


----------



## Butterfly*

*Thank You:* 
*edrine, sw33p, danicky, Jet, magdalena, Jred, Peppers, DeeDeeLovely,  Kamilla,  Natassha and  fashion!  *


----------



## xboobielicousx

uli - i LOVE both pairs! the pink is such an eye popping color...the nude rolandes look so gorgeous too!  i've been wanting a pair of rolandes


----------



## lvpiggy

UliUli said:


> This is my first picture post  Here are my new Satin Very Noeud [anyone know how to pronounce that? ]


omg i LOVE this color and you have the perfect feet for these!

this totally makes me want to run out to barney's now and pick up a pair


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy*  they are soooo pretty. Love them.

*UliUli*  nice additions.


----------



## keya

lvpiggy ~ They look great on you, congrats! 


UliUli ~ Great choices! 


JetSetGo ~ Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena* said:


> so I just went on Barneys website and found the Tiger decolettes(JSG made me want them sooo badly).....they miraculously appeared in my size.  so I snagged them in a second.  But what about my ban!  It never works!  I'm going to be like the cat lady, but surrounded with shoes...grrr...will post pics when they arrive.




Wow! Congrats Magdalena!!!! Tiger Sisters!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

*UliUli*  - OMG!  Im in love with both!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Ladies for all your lovely compliments

Uli I loooooooove both pairs they are gorgeous on you


----------



## canismajor

*UliUli* - Beautiful nude Rolandes and fuchsia Very Noeuds.

*lvpiggy* - Congrats on those nude VPs & wine Rolandos; they're a lovely choice. 

*RRSC* - Congrats on getting the "lucky" Glitter NPs.  The white Architeks look great!  ...And so do the nude NPs!

**Lo* - Yay!  Nude Clichys! & nude red-tip VPs !!!! 

*JetSetGo!* - I love those tiger patent Decollete w/ that shade of dark jean.

*Butterfly* *- What a haul!  Love them all... Esp the studded Ariella... 

*oo_let_me_see* - Nude red-tip VPs  are, of course, a _fabulous_ combo!

*Noegirl* - _Luck girl_ to find ALL three UHGs!!!!  Congrats! 

**Magdalena** - Very pretty nude Architeks... _Fantastic_ color on that Kika! 

*irishiris* - Isn't patent leopard so fun!  Great look in the Pigalle!

*Chins* - Those are some heavenly satin Lady Gres! 

*calisnoopy* - What gorgeous Simples... I love both those colors!


----------



## sw33p3a

Lvpiggy and UliUli- OMG! Beautiful nudes!


----------



## fashionispoison

UliUli and LV *WOOOOWW!!*


----------



## ladydeluxe

UliUli said:


> And another new addition that came today - Nude Patent Rolande.
> These are a bit too tight. they are goint to be my "car-restaurant-car" shoes. I don't think I can do a lot of walking in these, but they are too gorgeous to return!!



Wahhh I just fell off my seat and managed to pick myself up again. OMG! Where did you find those hotties??


----------



## MKWMDA

UliUli said:


> And another new addition that came today - Nude Patent Rolande.
> These are a bit too tight. they are goint to be my "car-restaurant-car" shoes. I don't think I can do a lot of walking in these, but they are too gorgeous to return!!





Oh dear god I think I just had a heart attack! Those are gorgeous! Where on earth did you find them? And do they have Rolandos as well in nude patent?


----------



## UliUli

Ladies, thank you so much for the sweet words  
I think I want the Very Noued now in every other color possible  The thing is - satin is quite fragile. I've already managed to scuff the side by brushing against some furniture . 
Nude Rolande were available at foot candy shoes sometime last year.... I don't know if a Nude Rolando exists... if it does - I bet it's gorgeous!


----------



## ashakes

Congrats ladies. All gorgeous additions!

RRSC, so glad you got the architeks.  I need to wear mine soon!

Loving all the nudes ladies!  MKWMDA, the nude patent rolandes were available at Footcandyshoes a while ago.  And, there was a pair listed on Ebay last week so these are reasons why Ebay can be your friend. You can find some great HTF previous season shoes!   The rolandos came in nude patent, but I believe were only available in the UK or possibly EU countries.


----------



## lvpiggy

**Magdalena*** | DeeDeeDelovely | gemruby41 | Edrine | Butterfly* |danicky | keya | xnplo | sw33p3a* . . . . . thanks so much !!! you ladies are the absolute best!

*Noegirl* - thanks!  actually bought them off ebay, i couldn't wait


----------



## lvpiggy

vegas acquisitions have arrived!!



pigalle 120 - black grease:











ambrosina - crepe satin sandal


----------



## keya

lvpiggy ~ Those greasepaints look HOT and the ambrosinas are _gorgeous!_


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loving the new additions,ladies


----------



## Noegirl05

Lvpiggy~ Girl those are hot!!!!!!! You are on a roll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy*  wow, they are simply gorgeous!!! You are one lucky ducky!!! Congrats and wear them well! BTW, they look stunning on your feet.


----------



## fmd914

lvpiggy - love all of your new acquisitions!!!! Looks marvelous on you! I'm waiting for my Vegas acquisitions to arrive!

Uli - Those shoes are hot!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Edrine

lv-lovin your new acquisitions!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*lvpiggy*_ -  :shame:: your pigalle grease!


----------



## Chins4

*lvpiggy* - love those greasepainst . Can't wait for mine to arrive from Vegas


----------



## *Lo

LvPiggy congrats!!! they look beautiful on you!!  I wish i could wear the 120 pigalles


----------



## Stinas

*lvpiggy*  - WOW those greasepaints are TDF!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful Pigalles & Ambrosinas, *LVPiggy*! They both look stunning on you!


----------



## fmd914

Here are my Vegas winnings....

Tortoise Eventa





Leopard Satin NPs



Wine Rolandos (couldn't pass them up IRL)



Stinas' - This one is for you! (Black Helmut)


----------



## fmd914

and my favorite!!!  This color is so intense!!!

Blue Joli-Noeud


----------



## *Lo

FMd great choices!!!! I love them all the color of those Joli-Noued's is amazing, the NP's are soo pretty ive never seen those before, sooo gorgeous


----------



## lvpiggy

fmd914 said:


> Here are my Vegas winnings....
> 
> Tortoise Eventa
> View attachment 416919
> 
> View attachment 416920
> 
> 
> Leopard Satin NPs
> View attachment 416921
> 
> 
> Wine Rolandos (couldn't pass them up IRL)
> View attachment 416922
> 
> 
> Stinas' - This one is for you! (Black Helmut)
> View attachment 416923




*speechless*


----------



## Stinas

*fmd914*  - WOW!  Great haul!  You know my fav!  The blue Jolis are TDF!  I have never seen the satin NP's either.  Very pretty!


----------



## Kamilla850

fmd - nice haul!  Those blue jolis are so pretty, the color is so vibrant.


----------



## danicky

*fmd914*  gorgeous additions. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*fmd*_ - I wish your pics were larger!   Congrats!!


----------



## Kamilla850

The python new simple pump that I pre-ordered a few months ago finally arrived.  Is it just me or does this shoe look a lot better in the Saks.com photo.


----------



## Butterfly*

Wow, they do look awfully different (darker mainly). :s 

IRL they seem to look quite reptilian (yes, I know they're python, lol) which isn't too pleasing on the eyes. In the stock photo, the colors are much softer.

Hmm, I'd have to see it with an outfit to make my final verdict..

Hope others can help!


----------



## danicky

*Kamilla850*  they are very pretty. I think the stock photo is lighter in color. But I like them IRL also.


----------



## dukechickie

*fmd914:* OMGosh, they're all so gorgeous! I bet you had such a fun time in Vegas! Congrats!

Here are my latest additions: my Leopard Pony Hair Pigalle 100s & Burgundy/Red Yoyo 85s! I'm so in love with the Pigalles, it's probably obscene! [Please excuse the dirty mirror!]


----------



## dukechickie

*Kamilla:* They are much darker than in the picture, but still gorgeous nonetheless!! I think this gives the shoe an edgier, more rock look  Would look great with darker-washed jeans & tee!


----------



## wantmore

*fmd* - that's major shopping! First time I've ever seen a tortoise Eventa MJ.....lovely! All your loot's gorgeous and I love the color of the Satin Blue Joli

*kamilla* - the New Simples look lighter on the Saks website, but it's still gorgeous IRL.

*duke* - If I didn't get my Wine Patent Rolandos, I would've gotten the YoYo in Wine Patent, albeit painful on me. Both of your shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## danicky

*dukechickie*  great purchases. Congrats!


----------



## canismajor

*lvpiggy*-  Those Pigalles look cool in greasepaint!  And very lovely Ambrosinas!









*fmd*-  You were busy in LV!  Insane gets... 








   Lovely Helmuts and Rolandos!  Def must-haves.





   That leopard print comes out beautifully on satin!





   OMG, I LOVE tortoise!!!! And in Eventa MJs too!





   Stunning choice in blue...

*kamilla*-  They're awesome!  They do look different, but I like them better in your pictures; the stock picture seems washed out and 'weaker' in comparison.


----------



## Chins4

xnplo said:


> *lvpiggy*- Those Pigalles look cool in greasepaint! And very lovely Ambrosinas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fmd*- You were busy in LV! Insane gets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Helmuts and Rolandos! Def must-haves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That leopard print comes out beautifully on satin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I LOVE tortoise!!!! And in Eventa MJs too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning choice in blue...
> 
> *kamilla*- They're awesome! They do look different, but I like them better in your pictures; the stock picture seems washed out and 'weaker' in comparison.


 
ITA - OMG Girls we could teach the world how to shop - there have been some truly TDF purchases posted recently. I can't keep up! And it's nice to see how all of our bans are going LOL


----------



## Edrine

fmd914- OMG this is beyond jackpot!!!!i'm drooling over your purchases!!!

kam- python new simples are TDF!!

dukechickie- lovely shoes!


----------



## Edrine

after waiting for months..it has *finally *arrived!! _Sometimes lace-up_


----------



## Chins4

Love that Sometimes *Edrine*  One of those shoes you don't really appreciate until you see modelling pics........it looks lovely on you. Really flexible as well, bet you'll get loads of wear out of it.


----------



## wantmore

Chins4 said:


> And it's nice to see how all of our bans are going LOL




*Edrine* - your Sometimes looks stunning! It'll look cute with capris. What color is that, taupe?


----------



## bogeyjay

lvpiggy - the greasepaint pigalle 120's.  my goodness they're hot!  if i ever see them in downtown i'll know it's you.

fmd - love the wine patent rolandos!

kam - it looks like you have a couple of pythons wrapped around your feet.  they look just as good on you as in the saks photo.

dukechickie - the leopard pony hair pigalles.  nuff said.  one of my favorites.  they look great on you.


----------



## legaldiva

_*fmd*_--I'm in AWE of your new CLs; every single pair is TDF!!!!!!!

_*Edrine*_--I'm so surprised at how great the Sometimes look on a real foot.  Love them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*FMD *Those Sating Leopards are the most beuatiful CLs I've seen in a long time. Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

fmd- wow girl. when you shop you SHOP. love them all but i almost swallowed my tounge with the tortoise mjs. WOWOWOWOW!  they're stunning! and the blue jolis!  love!

edrine- those look great on you! i agree- you don't get how hot they are until you see them modeled. i saw 2 women trying them on on sunday at saks and they looked AMAZING on them.


----------



## keya

fmd914 ~ Nice haul!   I especially like the leopard satin NPs. The color of the Jolis is spectacular!


Kamilla ~ I like them, but they do look different in the stock photo. 


duckiechickie ~ Nice choices


----------



## Noegirl05

Stinas said:


> *fmd914* - WOW! Great haul! You know my fav! The blue Jolis are TDF! I have never seen the satin NP's either. Very pretty!


 

Exactly what she said !!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm just loving everyone's new additions.  You ladies have such excellent taste!!!


----------



## ashakes

*LVPiggy*, gorgeous additions. You seriously can rock those 120 mm pigalles. I have given up on them. LOL

*fmd*, I knew you would come back with some serious loot. LOL  Amazing!  I think the color on the jolies is so beautiful!

*dukechickie*, love the leopard pony hair pigalles and yoyos!  The pigalles look great w/ jeans or trousers, but be careful with the pony hair balding, especially since the heel is pony hair as well. I have the version where the heel is not covered in pony hair so that helps.

*kamilla*, as usual everything looks great on you, but they are definitely darker IRL than in the stock photo!

*Edrine, *the Sometimes in that color looks great on! I love how edgy they are, but the are totally wearable at the same time. Congrats!

I finally took photos of my latest Louboutins and I have a couple more pairs still coming, but I will post them next week. I'm sure all of you thought b/c I haven't posted in a while that I hadn't been buying, but unfortunately that wasn't the case. lol


----------



## sara999

hooray asha i can't wait!


----------



## Noegirl05

ashakes said:


> I finally took photos of my latest Louboutins and I have a couple more pairs still coming, but I will post them next week. I'm sure all of you thought b/c I haven't posted in a while that I hadn't been buying, but unfortunately that wasn't the case. lol


 
I actually NEVER thought that... I just knew you were being a slacker about posting your pics


----------



## ashakes

Ok this took a while and I ran out of steam so there aren't very many modeling pics. I store everything in the original boxes and dustbags so you can imagine how long it took to do this. lol  Also, going to get a pedi later this afternoon, so excuse the current one.


----------



## ashakes

Ssssshhhh these are Jimmy Choo Lumieres in fuschia patent (finally got the right size), but I pretty much hang out in the CL forum so I had post them. 

Then there are the red new simple pumps and the gold very prives.  The red was photographing strange, but they are a candy apple red IRL.


----------



## ashakes

More gold VP pics and pictured together w/ my white architeks I got a while ago and my Chanel metallic gold wallet on a chain.  They are all a perfect match!


----------



## Noegirl05

Dammit Asha... I think I freakin need the Wallet on a chain to go with my glitters and the white/gold architeks LOL


----------



## ashakes

Black Kid VPs and black patent decolletes. I got these a while ago, but never posted so here they are for reference.  And, here are my black/silver privatitas and camel decolletes.  The privatitas are loose on me on the ankles so I need to have a cobbler put more holes in the straps. I wore them with trousers earlier in the week so nobody saw. LOL


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful acquisitions, *ashakes*!!!  


















SO wants me to get these... I must show him your modeling pic!





Great pairing of the Chanel w/ these two CLs...





And _these_ absolutely made my pupils *dilate*!


----------



## Noegirl05

Simply beautiful Asha!!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Nude/Black Lace Numero Prives (GORGEOUS IRL) and nude patent clichys. I got the clichys when Madison first got them, but as Noe said I was lazy to post. 

Noe, I got that wallet on a chain from NM last month. It's so pretty IRL and it goes perfectly w/ my glitters, architeks, and gold VPs!


----------



## Chins4

OMG *Asha *those are beautiful - and you are so well co-ordinated :okay:You make me feel such a klutz - I shop CLs like a magpie, then get home and realise I have nothing to go with them . 

Love the NPs and the Privatta (how did you find the fit on the Privatta?) but I have to say (_and I'll whisper_.............._I like those Choos best _)


----------



## eggpudding

*Asha *they are all STUNNING. but again I must say I can't stop drooling over your white Architeks


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 - WOW..I cant believe I missed your post yesterday!  Love these!  They do look MUCH better IRL.
dukechickie - Great new additions!  
Edrine - Those are sooo cute & different!  They are another CL that look better on than in stock photos.
ashakes - love them all as usual.  How do those JC's fit?  Ive been wanting them, but dont know how they size.  
I love love love the color combo on the privatitas!  The camel Decolletes are always TDF...the red simples look much nicer IRL too.


----------



## Kamilla850

WOW I just died and went to CL heaven.  Asha, you have some absolutely amazing new shoes.  The nude/lace NPs are my favorite, just stunning!


----------



## hlfinn

^^ mine too.  i love them so much i was sitting here wondering if i could applique some black lace on my nude satin yoyo zeppas and make them myself. LOL. i wish i was kidding.


----------



## danicky

*ashakes*  wow, now that's what I call shopping spree!!! I absolutely love them all!!! Where did you get the Nude/Black Lace Numero Prives from?? Do they still have them?
Congrats on all your beauties and wear them well!!! BTW, love the Chanel WOC!!!


----------



## danicky

.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kamilla*_ - Looking back at your simples, I don't think them being dark is the issue, I think I was just expecting them to be more in the peach/cream/rust family, like the stock photo of the python declic 130s, kwim?

_*dukechikie*_ - Love em!

_*xnplo*_ - Love! Wish there was a larger pic of the leopard NPs! 

_*edrine*_ - So cute! Thanks for posting!!! I really needed a modeling pic for this color. 

_*asha*_ - Love the Choos!   LOVE, Love the bright red simples!! -so pretty.
Fab combo of shoes and bag!  You're making me want the white Architeks!


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly* said:


> _*Kamilla*_ - Looking back at your simples, I don't think them being dark is the issue, I think I was just expecting them to be more in the peach/cream/rust family, like the stock photo of the python declic 130s, kwim?


 
I completely agree, I was expecting them to be more natural looking whereas IRL they are very dark.  I was at Saks last night and they also have this same color python skin in a Very Prive which somehow looks so much better.   I am considering returning the new simples and getting the VPs instead.


----------



## Butterfly*

^I think the Vps will be a better choice. I don't know if it's just the angle of the 'head-on' shot in the first photo, but that rounded toe-box reminds me of a head of a reptile. But that's just me. The VPs I'm sure look FAB!


----------



## Butterfly*

He should design some python Rolandos!  (if he hasn't already)


----------



## Sammyjoe

ashakes said:


> Nude/Black Lace Numero Prives (GORGEOUS IRL) and nude patent clichys. I got the clichys when Madison first got them, but as Noe said I was lazy to post.
> 
> Noe, I got that wallet on a chain from NM last month. It's so pretty IRL and it goes perfectly w/ my glitters, architeks, and gold VPs!


 
Ashakes, your whole collection is TDF and I turning with the nudes your legs rock!!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ahsa, you new shoes are gorgeous!! I lobe the lace NPs!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

asha - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your new collection is TDF! so amazing...every single pair is just beautiful

i love those choos and have been wanting them too ...esp since this weekend is their F&F at saks and for the first time thye are including choos...how's the sizing?


----------



## wantmore

*asha* - After looking at your pictures, I had to wipe my drool, LOL! I love every single pair!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha...um...just so you know, when I read your email earlier, I trust your taste 100% that I picked up the phone to order the pink JCs with my SA!  lol  Now that I got to see them on you, I'm soooo glad I did!  I am drooling over all your new purchases...especially the chanel!!!  The privattas look sooo amazing on you...the best I've seen modeled.  Congrats on all!


----------



## peppers90

* Edrine~* Very cool lace-ups; I like the neutral color~~

* Asha*~  Need I say more???  Wow what a haul!  My favorite is 
the architeks/VPs with the Chanel WoC!!  I'm in   I'd like to see a mod pic with those!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

lvpiggy said:


> vegas acquisitions have arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> pigalle 120 - black grease:


 

HOT!!!! 

.


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> Asha...um...just so you know, when I read your email earlier, I trust your taste 100% that I picked up the phone to order the pink JCs with my SA! lol Now that I got to see them on you, I'm soooo glad I did! I am drooling over all your new purchases...especially the chanel!!! The privattas look sooo amazing on you...the best I've seen modeled. Congrats on all!


Oh what color did you get??? I love those!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

WOW Asha! I had to remember to close my mouth after looking at your CL's.  They are definitely  worthy.  You have such excellent taste.


----------



## angelie

omg asha they are all bloody amazing


----------



## fmd914

LO, LVPIGGY, STINAS, Kamilla, Danicky, Butterfly, DukeChick, Wantmore, CHINS, Edrine, Bogeyjay, LegalDiva, JetSetGo, Hlfinn, Keya, Noe, Gem and Asha!!!  Thank you all for the lovely comments!!!  


Kam - You know I have never met a python I didn't like (well as long as its dead and wrapped around a bag or shoe!).  I do think it is a lot darker than the photo shows.  Can't wait to see the VP...trying not to pic up the phone...

Duke - two of my favorites!  Ponyhair  and if the YoYo did not KILL my feet I would be all over those wine - the wine and wantmore's beige grease are the best color on the yoyou in my opinion!!!

Edrine - your pic made me call my SA at NM and ask him to hold that shoe in my size.  I think those will be so much fun!!!

Asha - So what is left to say - GIRL , the red simples, the gold VP, the lace NPs, the JCs and yes - the Chanel Wallet!!!!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

OMG guys, you're all killing me!*lvpiggy* I am in love with those greasepaints and they look fabulous on you.  *Asha*, You have the most incredible taste.  I would feel perfectly comfortable sending you out shopping and telling you to get whatever you like and I would love everybit of it. Please let me live in your closet, please 


Just to everyone, since my short term memory has already forgotten who's I looked at, I bow to you because those are all magnificent and to the marvelous Mr. Louboutin, God Bless You!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Edrine - I love the beige Sometimes, congrats!  Thanks to you, I am going to Saks tomorrow to exchange my black pair for the beige.


----------



## azure418

OMG Asha!! I love all your shoes!!!!  Great collection!


----------



## irishiris8

azure- I LOVE the CL's in your profile photo!!


----------



## sw33p3a

Ash- I have to chime in with everyone, all you new CL's are fab, and the Choo's too, shhh   Love those lace NP's!


----------



## sw33p3a

Here is my new CL loot, all on sale!

Graffiti Pigalle 120's, Graffiti Flats and Suede Tie d'Orsay's

Sorry for the low quality pics, all I had was my camera phone :shame:


----------



## jessicaelizabet

sw33p3a said:


> Here is my new CL loot, all on sale!
> 
> Graffiti Pigalle 120's, Graffiti Flats and Suede Tie d'Orsay's
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pics, all I had was my camera phone :shame:



Congrats, they all look so good on you.  How cute.
Where, where where was the sale! Oh and Hi sw33p3a BTW, lol.  I've really been considering those graffitti ballet flat's but don't know what I would wear them with, although, I've never seen them IRL cause they don't have them here at Joseph's


----------



## sw33p3a

^^ Hello Jess! I got the graffiti pigalle's and flats at my local NM Last Call.  I can hardly believe I found them!  

The Suede Tie d'Orsay's I got from Bergdorf when DamierAddict posted them in the HTF/Deals Thread.


----------



## Chins4

ashakes said:


> Ssssshhhh these are Jimmy Choo Lumieres in fuschia patent (finally got the right size), but I pretty much hang out in the CL forum so I had post them.
> 
> Then there are the red new simple pumps and the gold very prives. The red was photographing strange, but they are a candy apple red IRL.


 
*Asha*, just to let you know that I hold you responsible for the fact that  have just ordered the Fuschia Lumieres  After securing my EB Rolandos yesterday that was meant to be IT until the end of May. But your pics left me with no choice but to place an order


----------



## oo_let_me_see

cjy said:


> Oh what color did you get??? I love those!!!!!



I got fuchsia just like Asha's.  I got a size 38 so I hope they fit.  (Asha, JCs run pretty true to size, right?)  Claudia, get them too...they would look hot on you.  Then we can all be Asha wannabe's.  lmbo


----------



## archygirl

Here are my new Helmuts. Question, ladies, the kid leather is a little stiff and so they are not fitting as well as they could on the toe box area. Do you think I should have them stretched, or try to do it myself. They look like they are constricting my toes, but they are not feeling like I needed to go up a size (would have major heel slippage). What do you think? Oh, and I have really high arches like VB, so do you think they look silly?


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Chins4 said:


> *Asha*, just to let you know that I hold you responsible for the fact that  have just ordered the Fuschia Lumieres  After securing my EB Rolandos yesterday that was meant to be IT until the end of May. But your pics left me with no choice but to place an order



Hey Chins, I just noticed your signature...have you actually gotten them yet and did you post pics?  I have been diligently searching everywhere I look to see if they are there for you, but I'm so happy you found them and now I can call off the search


----------



## Chins4

jessicaelizabet said:


> Hey Chins, I just noticed your signature...have you actually gotten them yet and did you post pics? I have been diligently searching everywhere I look to see if they are there for you, but I'm so happy you found them and now I can call off the search


 
Hey *Jess* - thank you so much for looking out for me . That goes for all you other girls who have pm'd me too, especially *wantmore* and *MLK ** xboobieliciousx *enabled me a pair from BGs new delivery yesterday so I will be waiting by the door until they arrive


----------



## Noegirl05

Archy~ I do think they look a litte too tight in the front but I am not sure that they could stretch them sideways to make the opening bigger! Can you show a pic with you standing in them?


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Archy~ I do think they look a litte too tight in the front but I am not sure that they could stretch them sideways to make the opening bigger! Can you show a pic with you standing in them?



Noe, here they are from top view and side view. As you can see, they look a bit scrunched from the top view, but the leather is already beginning to stretch when I was walking in them around bedroom. From the side view they look fine, it is just looking down they seem a bit short across foot. But I have to say, I really want to keep them and I have another pair of white kid CLs and the leather gives more the more you wear it. These were never worn, so I think that once the leather softens a bit, they may be ok. No one really looks at your shoes from the top, so I felt as long as the side view is sexy, that is all that matters. I really don't want to have to sell them and go on another Helmut mission...


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Hmmm from the top view they look way too tight to me... but its up to you! Do you think they will stretch a lot more?


----------



## keya

archygirl ~ I'd take them to the cobbler and have them stretched if I were you


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ Hmmm from the top view they look way too tight to me... but its up to you! Do you think they will stretch a lot more?



I know...from the top they look poor, I am going to wear them in the bedroom and see how much the leather gives in the next day or so...if still looks same from top, I may have to sell them. Darn it!


----------



## archygirl

keya said:


> archygirl ~ I'd take them to the cobbler and have them stretched if I were you



It seems like it is the right shoe that is a bit tighter than the left...cobbler is a great idea!


----------



## Noegirl05

I hope it works out for you! If not leat me know


----------



## Noegirl05

Yeah a cobbler may be able to work wonders!!!


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> I hope it works out for you! If not leat me know



Sure will!


----------



## legaldiva

_*White helmuts?*_

*THUD*

Those are absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Thank you *Noegirl, xnplo, eggpudding, Stinas, Chins4, Danicky, Kamilla, hlfinn, Butterfly, sammyjoe, compulsivepurse, xboobieliciousx, wantmore, oo_let_me_see, peppers, cjy, fmd, angelie, gemruby, jessicaelizabeth, sw33pa, and azure!*

*Danicky*, my lace NPs I got a couple of weeks ago from CL Madion, but Horatio just got them in this week too. They also come in the ivory/gold lace (great wedding shoe) like my moon bow yoyo 110 (attached photos).


The privatitas are a bit loose on me b/c of the strap. I am a US 9 and got a 40 b/c I fear toe overhang since my foot naturally pushes forward w/ the high heel. They are a bit big, but I'm going to take them to a cobbler to put more holes in the strap and that should help. The Jimmy Choo lumieres run TTS. I wanted a 39, but only 39.5 was available at the time so I went w/ that. They fit really well, so I would suggest sticking with your normal US size if you can and at most go up a half size.  I did get them from Saks F&F, but my SA presaled them for me so I got them in the mail on Wednesday. LOL


----------



## ashakes

Noegirl05 said:


> ^^^ Hmmm from the top view they look way too tight to me... but its up to you! Do you think they will stretch a lot more?


 
I have to agree with Noe. They look great from the side, but from the top they look too tight.  Hopefully the stretching works. Keep us updated!

*sw33pa*, .  They look great on you!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Wow Asha, I have those lace CLs too but in VP instead. Yours in NP looks hotttt! I love your nude patent clichys and black kid leather VP with red tips too!!


----------



## archygirl

legaldiva said:


> _*White helmuts?*_
> 
> *THUD*
> 
> Those are absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous!!!!



THANKS!! That is why I am so unwilling to part with them. Taking them to cobbler on Monday, will keep everyone posted on progress.


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> Thank you *Noegirl, xnplo, eggpudding, Stinas, Chins4, Danicky, Kamilla, hlfinn, Butterfly, sammyjoe, compulsivepurse, xboobieliciousx, wantmore, oo_let_me_see, peppers, cjy, fmd, angelie, gemruby, jessicaelizabeth, sw33pa, and azure!*
> 
> *Danicky*, my lace NPs I got a couple of weeks ago from CL Madion, but Horatio just got them in this week too. They also come in the ivory/gold lace (great wedding shoe) like my moon bow yoyo 110 (attached photos).
> 
> 
> The privatitas are a bit loose on me b/c of the strap. I am a US 9 and got a 40 b/c I fear toe overhang since my foot naturally pushes forward w/ the high heel. They are a bit big, but I'm going to take them to a cobbler to put more holes in the strap and that should help. The Jimmy Choo lumieres run TTS. I wanted a 39, but only 39.5 was available at the time so I went w/ that. They fit really well, so I would suggest sticking with your normal US size if you can and at most go up a half size. I did get them from Saks F&F, but my SA presaled them for me so I got them in the mail on Wednesday. LOL


Where on EARTH did you find these??? How cool are they?????? You know I love yoyo's. I have an 85 and 100 and I like the way they ft. They are so pretty!!!


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> I know...from the top they look poor, I am going to wear them in the bedroom and see how much the leather gives in the next day or so...if still looks same from top, I may have to sell them. Darn it!


 


your white helmuts are TDF!!!hopefully it will al be perfect after you have it stretched..i'm a bit nervous about mine...they are the black patent ones and i'm afraid i might have to have the toe box stretched too..


----------



## archygirl

Edrine said:


> your white helmuts are TDF!!!hopefully it will al be perfect after you have it stretched..i'm a bit nervous about mine...they are the black patent ones and i'm afraid i might have to have the toe box stretched too..




*Edrine*, We can send positive energy to each other that our shoes will be fine! I LOVE those black patent ones too...


----------



## danicky

ashakes said:


> Thank you *Noegirl, xnplo, eggpudding, Stinas, Chins4, Danicky, Kamilla, hlfinn, Butterfly, sammyjoe, compulsivepurse, xboobieliciousx, wantmore, oo_let_me_see, peppers, cjy, fmd, angelie, gemruby, jessicaelizabeth, sw33pa, and azure!*
> 
> *Danicky*, my lace NPs I got a couple of weeks ago from CL Madion, but Horatio just got them in this week too. They also come in the ivory/gold lace (great wedding shoe) like my moon bow yoyo 110 (attached photos).
> 
> 
> The privatitas are a bit loose on me b/c of the strap. I am a US 9 and got a 40 b/c I fear toe overhang since my foot naturally pushes forward w/ the high heel. They are a bit big, but I'm going to take them to a cobbler to put more holes in the strap and that should help. The Jimmy Choo lumieres run TTS. I wanted a 39, but only 39.5 was available at the time so I went w/ that. They fit really well, so I would suggest sticking with your normal US size if you can and at most go up a half size. I did get them from Saks F&F, but my SA presaled them for me so I got them in the mail on Wednesday. LOL


 

Thanks Asha, I will go check them out. They are so pretty.


----------



## danicky

*archygirl*  they are sooo sexy. But, I agree, they look a little too tight. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I think a cobbler will be able to stretch them.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*sw33pa *_- Hope the stretching works! Those helmuts are gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

archygirl - You know i love these.  They do stretch out with wear.  Wear them around with thick socks, they should open up.  I read somewhere if you put a potato (one that fits perfectly) in the shoe it helps it stretch faster?  Never tried it, but its a thought.  
Try everything, I know you have been searching for them for a long time.  I have my fingers crossed...if not, send them my way lol


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> archygirl - You know i love these.  They do stretch out with wear.  Wear them around with thick socks, they should open up.  I read somewhere if you put a potato (one that fits perfectly) in the shoe it helps it stretch faster?  Never tried it, but its a thought.
> Try everything, I know you have been searching for them for a long time.  I have my fingers crossed...if not, send them my way lol



Is it a whole potato or a cut potato? How interesting?! I am planning to wear them all day in the house tomorrow...and then still take them to Rago Brothers on Monday after work. I think the combination of my stretching them and the cobbler should hopefully make all the difference. If not...some lucky tPFer will end up with them.


----------



## Edrine

ashakes said:


> *Edrine, *the Sometimes in that color looks great on! I love how edgy they are, but the are totally wearable at the same time. Congrats!


 


Stinas said:


> Edrine - Those are sooo cute & different! They are another CL that look better on than in stock photos.
> .


 


hlfinn said:


> edrine- those look great on you! i agree- you don't get how hot they are until you see them modeled. i saw 2 women trying them on on sunday at saks and they looked AMAZING on them.


 


legaldiva said:


> _*Edrine*_--I'm so surprised at how great the Sometimes look on a real foot. Love them!


 
thanks ladies:shame:i'm so excited to wear them!!..so i've been wearing them around the house doing chores



wantmore said:


> *Edrine* - your Sometimes looks stunning! It'll look cute with capris. What color is that, taupe?


 
it's says beige in the box..it's much lighter IRL..thanks


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> Edrine - I love the beige Sometimes, congrats! Thanks to you, I am going to Saks tomorrow to exchange my black pair for the beige.


 

you are going to _love _the beige one!!another addition to your *nude* collection!!


----------



## Edrine

fmd914 said:


> Edrine - your pic made me call my SA at NM and ask him to hold that shoe in my size. I think those will be so much fun!!!


 

we are such enablers..that's why i love this CL subforum family


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Asha* You _kill_ me!!!! I swear you get one of everything!!!! I am sooo jealous. :shame: Be honest now, are you keeping them all? I love each and every one of 'em and they all look stunning on you, so I can't see how any of them would go back. *sigh* 

*Archy* Honestly, though I love the Helmuts, they are really meant for a girl with a narrow foot. I don't don't have a narrow foot either, so I have to just admire others from afar. I would sell them and get a better fitting shoe if I were you. Sorry!


----------



## irishiris8

Well, after allll the trouble (see the thread "Oh, the heartbreak...) I now have BOTH of my magenta 120 pigalles    I'm in luv!  hehe


----------



## JetSetGo!

*irishiris* Holy Gorgeous!!!!! TDF!  Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## danicky

*irishiris8*  gorgeous! I love the color!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

Irish! The Color Is Gorgeous


----------



## cjy

OMG that color is just...WOW!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

Irish- i think jetset said it best- holy gorgeous!! yay for having the right (matching) shoes!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*irishiris*_ - What stunners!!!

Congrats!


----------



## sw33p3a

Goodness Iris, I wanted those so badly.  I saw some at NM SF, but I passed, and now I can't stop thinking of them, I wonder if they're still there...


----------



## irishiris8

sw33p3a- I bet you can find a pair.  What size are you looking for?  I know there will be a complete pair of 39's at NM Scottsdale by Wednesday   I've heard several people mention seeing them at various NM's- call around!


----------



## Stinas

irishiris8  - I love them...they are sooo sexy.  Great color!



archygirl said:


> Is it a whole potato or a cut potato? How interesting?! I am planning to wear them all day in the house tomorrow...and then still take them to Rago Brothers on Monday after work. I think the combination of my stretching them and the cobbler should hopefully make all the difference. If not...some lucky tPFer will end up with them.


Not sure....I would cut it to fit im guessing.  I should have read it better when I saw that thread or magazine.


----------



## lvpiggy

irishiris8 said:


> Well, after allll the trouble (see the thread "Oh, the heartbreak...) I now have BOTH of my magenta 120 pigalles  I'm in luv! hehe


TDF!  OMG . . . . . . my other pigalles are getting jealous b/c i keep drooling over yours


----------



## lvpiggy

sw33p3a said:


> Here is my new CL loot, all on sale!
> 
> Graffiti Pigalle 120's, Graffiti Flats and Suede Tie d'Orsay's
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pics, all I had was my camera phone :shame:


 
OMG you live in silicon valley *and* we're graffiti twins?!?!?!  why was i not alerted of this????


----------



## lvpiggy

Chins4 said:


> ITA - OMG Girls we could teach the world how to shop - there have been some truly TDF purchases posted recently. I can't keep up! And it's nice to see how all of our bans are going LOL


 
:ninja: shhhhh not too loud about the bans!!!


----------



## peppers90

*Irishiris*~  LOVE the magenta pigalles!  I think your puppy wants a pair!  They look great on you  CONGRATS


----------



## nada

I totally agree with the gals here!! Your magenta pigalles are soooooo droolworthy!! I need a pair to go with my magentas bbags!

Congrats *Irishiris!!*


----------



## irishiris8

Thanks everyone   It's nice to share the joy!!


----------



## nada

My 3rd of CL in this month!

NP 70 Burgundy! The color is gorgeous and I love it!


----------



## themgdinosaur

Woah... Nada...

They look hot!! On the other hand, the heels look comfy..


----------



## irishiris8

nada- how classy!  i love them


----------



## Chins4

Irishiris - what gorgeaous Pigalles 

Nada - that is such a classy colour


----------



## legaldiva

I love all the new acquisitions--this thread moves _*FAST*_!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats Nada! Beautiful_ and_ sensible!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Nada*- love the color, and they look really comfortable!


----------



## danicky

Nada, they are very cute and classy. Congrats!


----------



## aira108

Nada - I saw those on barneys.com and was sooooo close to ordering them!  But I just bought two CLs within the past month, and I'm on a ban!  They are so gorgeous on you!  Congrats!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Nada*_ - Love that burgundy! Congrats!


----------



## Butterfly*

*GIRLS/LADIES*, Similar to the '_*Showcase your Bags*_' sub-forum, we should post individual threads showcasing our CL collection. 

We can even post pics of CLs we've had and let go.. this way, we'll have a wealth of CL photos. Plus, if one needs to search for a photo of a particular style/color, they can visit an individuals thread, since we all pretty much know, who has what... Since I'm initiating, I'll start my thread as soon as possible. 

*
MODS* - Would having a '_*Showcase your Shoes*_' sub-forum be worth having?


----------



## irishiris8

Butterfly- good idea


----------



## Sammyjoe

Nada, i love your 70 VP!!


----------



## sw33p3a

lvpiggy said:


> OMG you live in silicon valley *and* we're graffiti twins?!?!?! why was i not alerted of this????


 
*LVPiggy*- We are twins! I love the graffiti pigalles but geez are they hard to walk in.  I've been practicing around the house since I plan to wear them in Vegas this coming weekend.  I can't wait to go to the Palazzo CL Boutique.  I am bringing something home for sure!  Maybe if they still have those wine rolando's, even though I just bought the EB Rolando's from BG.


----------



## ally143

Excuse the cell phone pics, but I had to post these!! I love them! IRL, the color looks more like the first pic!


----------



## babyb0o

modeling in my bronze helmuts


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ WOW those are gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*ally*_ - Those are adorable! What a flirty color!

_*babyboo*_ - Sexy!


----------



## archygirl

babyb0o said:


> modeling in my bronze helmuts



OMG "hits floor"


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow, *babyboo*, those are HOT! They look great on you!


----------



## ashakes

Jetset, thank you!  Yes, I am keeping them all other than possibly the camel decolletes. They all have been worn actually other than the white architeks and the camel decolletes.  I hate wearing closed toe shoes when it's warm outside. The only ones that might be going back for exchange are the camel decolletes because even though they are gorgeous, I prefer peep toe pumps to closed toe ones.  

I mainly edit my collection when I tire of a pair or they made their "debut". I have so many that after I wear some of them a few times I'm kind of over them. lol  I'm always buying new ones so eventually the closet space dwindles and I know it's time to send them to another home.   And, then sometimes I sell before returning/exchanging so my SA does not lose his/her commission.  Even w/ my recent closet cleaning, I still have nearly 50 pairs of Louboutins alone. WHOOPS. 

*irishiris*, those look gorgeous on you! I'm so glad you were able to find the mate!

*nada, *love the color on the 70 mm VPs!

*ally*, those Horatio slings look great on you. I love them in bubblegum pink!

*babyb0o*, those bronze helmuts look amazing on you.  You and stinas must have helmut feet!


----------



## irishiris8

wow *ally*, those are hot!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

nice additions ladies!


----------



## ashakes

My blue imperiale and hot pink satin Lady Gres:


----------



## lvpiggy

^^ omg!!!! those are gorgeous!!!  talk about show stoppers!


----------



## ashakes




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Went away for the weekend...just caught up...love the new additions,lovelies


----------



## ashakes

And, here are my python roccia NPs that I promised photos of ages ago. LOL


----------



## danicky

*ally143*  very cute. Lovely color.

*babyb0o*  thoese are really sexy!!!


----------



## danicky

Wow *ashakes*  I am soooo in love with your shoes...... And the python roccia NPs are TDF!!!! You rock girl!!!!!


----------



## canismajor

They had to be next to each other.... BEAUTIFUL!   The colors are incredible.  


ashakes said:


> My blue imperiale and hot pink satin Lady Gres:





ashakes said:


>



Gorgeous NPs, *ashakes*!  This would be my exotic of choice... 


ashakes said:


> And, here are my python roccia NPs that I promised photos of ages ago. LOL


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Asha*_ - Stunning, stunning, and wild!


----------



## Stinas

ally143 - Those are too cute! I love the color
babyb0o - Those are breathtaking!
Asha - I drool over your collection every time you post.  Those pythons are my HG!  They are just perfect!


----------



## DamierAddict

ashakes omgggggggggggggggg 

im picking my jaw off the floor as we speak!


----------



## irishiris8

*ashakes*- OH MY LORD....  All three pairs are amaaaaazing!!  The python one are TDF- are they still selling those?  lol


----------



## fashionispoison

*babyb0o *love those!

*asha* amazing loot!!


----------



## Chins4

Wow and double wow, *Asha* - I am in awe of your collection 

*BabyB0o* - love those Helmuts, they look so good on you :okay:

*Ally* - how pretty are those?


----------



## lvpiggy

ashakes said:


> And, here are my python roccia NPs that I promised photos of ages ago. LOL


 
you.have.the.hottest.shoes.ever.

*thunk*

sorry, lvpiggy has fainted, come back later


----------



## eggpudding

*Asha* your collection is amazing!! - and those pythons - DROOOOOOL


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow Asha! Those are all TDF!


----------



## JRed

asha, all i can say is omg!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

asha - the colors are beyond beautiful!  i love love love love both pairs...talk about putting an oommph to an outfit!

your  python NPs are tdf


----------



## Noegirl05

Asha~ You just made me WANT thos pink satin Lady gres !!!!!!!! Love the pythons!


----------



## Kamilla850

Asha - amazing! They are so beautiful.  Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## keya

ashakes ~ Love the Lady Gres, the colors are amazing!


----------



## ashakes

Thank you ALL so much! I really didn't want to keep both colors in the lady gres initially, but it was LOVE as soon I opened the box on Saturday.

In re: to the python NPs. I stated this earlier in the thread, but it was a random find in the stock room at BG.  These are from a previous season and I had asked my SA about them a while back and she found them months later and let me know ASAP. I actually sent her the pics of Katherine Heigl wearing another version of them. lol  I love them so much and they are def. one of my favorite pairs.


----------



## Butterfly*

^ I agree. I would definitely trade my roccio VP version for the slingback version!!!!  

I love that burgundy heel!


----------



## canismajor

A mellow following to *ashakes*, but my new kid Simple 100s and Som1...


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Wow * ashakes* your additions are amazing, especially the satins....they're TDF!!!!!


----------



## angelie

xnplo- very pretty


----------



## cjy

xnplo said:


> A mellow following to *ashakes*, but my new kid Simple 100s and Som1...


They are beautiful and I know you will enjoy them!!! That silver heel is fun!


----------



## *Lo

Ashakes your shoes are sooooooooo beautiful! I would expect nothing less, I love them they look gorgeous.  Congrats


Xnplo Absolutely LOVE som1's


----------



## Chins4

Hhhmmmmm, I keep being drawn back to those Soms Are they comfy?


----------



## canismajor

^ Som1 are very comfy!  I'm so happy... My feet are so happy...   Cut a little lower on the sides, but as comfy as patent Simples, I would say.
They want you to take them home w/ you *chins*...


----------



## danicky

*xnplo*  very pretty. I love them.


----------



## Chins4

xnplo said:


> ^ Som1 are very comfy! I'm so happy... My feet are so happy...  Cut a little lower on the sides, but as comfy as patent Simples, I would say.
> They want you to take them home w/ you *chins*...


 
Oh don't  I've been so bad already this month, without even starting on my Ebay watchlist.......................


----------



## jobaker

xnplo, you've changed my mind about thick heels.  I like those Som1s.


----------



## Edrine

*babyboo*- the helmuts are gorgeous!!!

*asha*- the roccia pythons are TDF!!love the satin lady gres!!

*xnplo*- lovely purchases!


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> Here are my new Helmuts. Question, ladies, the kid leather is a little stiff and so they are not fitting as well as they could on the toe box area. Do you think I should have them stretched, or try to do it myself. They look like they are constricting my toes, but they are not feeling like I needed to go up a size (would have major heel slippage). What do you think? Oh, and I have really high arches like VB, so do you think they look silly?



Oh well, ladies...my HG Helmuts are a tragedy. 
I have to give them up.they will not stretch enough to fit properly.


----------



## Noegirl05

Archygirl~ I am really sorry... I know how many pair you bid on until you won these... I hope you find another pair you love just as much!


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Archygirl~ I am really sorry... I know how many pair you bid on until you won these... I hope you find another pair you love just as much!



Thanks Noe. It is very sad, but I would rather go on another quest for a pair that fit properly, than to keep these and stare at them on my shelf (which would be even more torture).


----------



## Chins4

archygirl said:


> Oh well, ladies...my HG Helmuts are a tragedy.
> I have to give them up.they will not stretch enough to fit properly.


 
Sorry to hear that *Archy*  I know how disappointing it is when a long-awaited CL doesn't fit. But there will be a better one around the corner for you, I just know it


----------



## blackbird

wow..I want *ashakes *to adopt me!


----------



## ally143

Thanks to all!! Asha beautiful colors!! Are those SOs? 

Congrats to all on their new additions!


----------



## Edrine

.


----------



## Edrine

i never thought i would finaly get my hands on these beauties...

eversince i saw them on kirsten dunst, i knew i wanted it to be my first pair of CL's..but it took a while to track these in my size...thanks for backing me up *Noe*..here they are!!!!!

Black Patent Helmuts











will post more pics..today just kept getting better and better)


----------



## danicky

*Edrine*  they are sooo sexy!! Congrats!!


----------



## blackbird

great black patent helmuts!


----------



## Edrine

thanks _*danicky*_ and _*blackbird*_!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

BEAUTIFUL EDRINE!  i couldnt find the patent so i settled for black jazz...where did you find yours?  they look awesome on you!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Edrine, they look so good on you!  Congrats on finding a gorgeous pair!!!


----------



## babyb0o

*xboobielicousx* ^i would like to see how the black jazz helmuts look like on. i decided to order a pair after i read the black jazz were available  cant wait- they should arrive on 5th of may


----------



## purplepinky

Ashakes...those hot pink lady gres are UNREAL!!! WHere did you ever find them?? Also, does anyone know if the new pink satin heels  with the bows..Noeud Satin Bows are the same hot pink??? Because if so I am going to NEED to have them


----------



## Stinas

xnplo - Love the simples!
Edrine - Those are my HG!!!  Wear them well!
Archy - Sorry they dont fit!!!  Im upset for you.  Dont worry...we are on a mission to get you a pair of Helmuts!!!


----------



## Chins4

*Edrine*, those really are TDF


----------



## peppers90

*Edrine~*  They look great!  CONGRATS on finding them-the ultimate classy and sexy shoe


----------



## archygirl

Edrine said:


> i never thought i would finaly get my hands on these beauties...
> 
> eversince i saw them on kirsten dunst, i knew i wanted it to be my first pair of CL's..but it took a while to track these in my size...thanks for backing me up *Noe*..here they are!!!!!
> 
> Black Patent Helmuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post more pics..today just kept getting better and better)



*Gasp* archygirl faints dead on the floor!


----------



## Noegirl05

Edrine~ They are fabulous!!! I am glad you snagged them and at a "great" price!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## JRed

congrats edrine!  they're fabulous.  you'll get lots of compliments!


----------



## compulsivepurse

*babyb0o*, your bronze python helmuts are stunning!!!

*Edrine*, I also luve your black patnet helmuts!  What a statement shoe!

*Xnplo*, your simple 100s and Som1s look fantastic on you!  Black CLs always show off the red heel the best!

and *Ashakes*, all three of you shoes are stunning!!  Every CL you buy looks incredible on you (and the python roccia NPs are one of my HGs - you are so lucky to have found them!!)


----------



## Butterfly*

_*xnplo*_ - Cute! Never can go wrong with black!

_*Edrine*_ - Black patents helmuts?!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> *Gasp* archygirl faints dead on the floor!


 


xboobielicousx said:


> BEAUTIFUL EDRINE! i couldnt find the patent so i settled for black jazz...where did you find yours? they look awesome on you!


 
thank you..i found them on *bay

thank you so much *Stinas,* *Chins, Peppers, Magdalena, Achygirl, Noe,* *Jred Compulsivepurse & Butterfly*..:shame:


----------



## fmd914

baby & Edrine - Love those helmuts!  I so appreciate those shoes now thanks to Stinas modeling shots!

xnplo - The Soms look so good on you.  Definitely a shoe that you bring to a new level.

Asha - STOP with the shots of the python NPs.  You know I am still upset that I don't have those!!!!  Love those satin Lady Gres. You and Kam are killing me!  (or at least my wallet.)


----------



## Kamilla850

I was at Saks this weekend returning the python New Simples that I received from saks.com last week because I felt that they just didn't look as good IRL compared to the stock photo.  So I decided to exchange them for this pair instead, python VP in beige.  Somehow this skin and color combo look much better to me in a VP than a simple.


----------



## fmd914

KAM - Thanks a lot!!!!  You know that I will now be calling for those!!!!!!!!


Goregous!!! Looks great!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

LOL... Kam - I've had those on order since Jan !!!, got mine yesterday , you are to funny ...was trying to post them yesterday, but tpf was down, so I posted them on TFS .... I will pm you later about tomorrow, im so excited


----------



## Chins4

Wow Kam - that colour and pattern are TDF  So much more striking than the Simples


----------



## xboobielicousx

kamilla - gorgeous! i agree, i like these better in the VPs than simple...congrats


----------



## Noegirl05

Kam~ They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kam*-sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kam, WOW!!!!  your new additions are so hot! Absolutely gorgeous....


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  I was seriously underwhelmed with the python new simples because I was really anticipating their arrival for so long, they looked so gorgeous on saks.com, but when I actually opened the box, I was just ehhh.  I thought that they might grow on me but the few times that I tried them on they just didn't do much for me.  So I decided to return...when I saw the VPs at Saks, I felt so much better.  
Natassha - I am super excited about tomorrow!  I can't wait to see your photos of the python VP, they must look amazing on you.


----------



## *Magdalena*

...and here are my newest additions....

declics and jolinoed dorcet


----------



## *Magdalena*

and this one....absolutely love my minibout zep, just not too sure on the color. I have a lot of clothes this will go with, but i keep thinking that maybe i should have bought the black ones...grrrr. decisions, decisions! then again, i feel like i have so many black shoes. what you guys think???


----------



## Kamilla850

Magdalena - very pretty additions.  I actually prefer that taupe color for the minibout zeps.  I'm sure that you have plenty of black shoes so this will be a nice change.


----------



## xboobielicousx

My green patent simple 85s thanks to asha


----------



## natassha68

Kam - here they are , yours look absolutely stunning as well !...it will be a fun time !

Mag-  Wow !  love your new additions, congrats wear them well


----------



## *Magdalena*

Natassha and Kam-you'll be shoe twins LOL....gorgoeus! I dont think I have seen these in the store yet.


----------



## fmd914

Natassha - you and Kam are killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love those - you know I buy anything python!!!  I am so supposed to be on a ban.  How is the fit?  Is it the old VP sizing or new?  

Mag - love the new additions - I can't stop eyeing the minbouts!!!


xboo - I know it is not politically correct - but I am so jealous!!!!  I looked everywhere for those green patent simples!!!!  LOVE them!!!!!!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ooooh, *Kam *and *natassha*, Love the python VPs on you!! They look fabulous!!

*Magdelena* you picked some fantastic shoes. I'm a big fan of the jolinoed dorcet, and the other two also look great on you!  I tried on the declics (130) and minibouts and decided that my ability to walk in heels, even those with a platform, ends at 4.5 inches.  So I simply love to see how good they look on other people!

*xboobielicousx*, what a fun summer color! Enjoy your new simples!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

OT, but this is my 2000th post! I wonder how many are in this subforum, LOL!


----------



## natassha68

FMD - Thanks so much !!! I adore them  ... to tell you the truth, they are to big for me, Im exchanging them tomorrow, IMO they are running true to size .. weird


----------



## *Magdalena*

compulsivepurse said:


> OT, but this is my 2000th post! I wonder how many are in this subforum, LOL!


 

Congrats!!  I dont know if I'll ever catch up...LOL


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kamilla*_ - Yay...Much better! 

_*Magdalena*_ - So pretty! ...you're also making me wish I had kept my minibouts! :shame: 

_*xboobielicousx*_ -  Eye popping! 

_*Natassha*_ - I love the VP versions so much more...


----------



## archygirl

xboobielicousx said:


> My green patent simple 85s thanks to asha



LOVE these, especially the color!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

*Magdalena* said:


> ...and here are my newest additions....
> 
> declics and jolinoed dorcet


 
I LOVEEE both of these! Are they comfy?


----------



## *Magdalena*

the Declics are super comfy (the ones I have are 100MM). The Jolined Dorcets surprisingly aren't bad at all, either.


----------



## keya

Kamilla ~ They look great!


Magdalena ~ Love the declics and the Jolis  The minibout zeps are a very versatile color, I think you made a good choice.


xboobieliciousx ~ What a HOT color! 


natassha ~ They're gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Love the new additions *mag*,*boo* and *nat*


----------



## keya

Maybe it's time I share some pics too. 
I got the Laponos yesterday 



























...and these were waiting for me at the post office today


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850 said:


> I was at Saks this weekend returning the python New Simples that I received from saks.com last week because I felt that they just didn't look as good IRL compared to the stock photo. So I decided to exchange them for this pair instead, python VP in beige. Somehow this skin and color combo look much better to me in a VP than a simple.


 
WOW, thoese are gorgeous.


----------



## danicky

*Magdalena** very nice new additions. Congrats and wear them well!!


*natassha* wow, they look amazing on you. Congrats!!


*keya * gorgeous additions. Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

*Mag*~ love the additions and the LV!!  TDF!

* Natassha*~ over those python VPs~~  

* Keya*~  Wow, they all look great on you!!!  CONGRATS


----------



## Noegirl05

Keya~ Gorgeous!!! ALL of them! I am totally wanting a pink shoe right now! May I ask where you got those?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks girls, you're all such sweethearts!!

Keya~Love the Laponos!  They look so good on you!


----------



## keya

thanks, danicky and peppers 


Noegirl ~ I got the pink decollete 868s off ebay. I  them. 



edit: Thanks, Magdalena


----------



## compulsivepurse

Keya - great choices! You picked some great shoes! I stalked the pink satin decolletes on eBay but there was no way I could make them fit   I'm glad you love them!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

thank you everyone for your sweet comments! 

keya - that pink is gorgeous! what a great pop of color


----------



## Noegirl05

Keya~ Thanks!!!!

Mag~ Beautiful!!!


----------



## marchesa lover

Keya Congrats!!!! They all look great on you!!!
I can't wait til my collection arrives...


----------



## Edrine

i cant seem to keep up with this thread!!!

lovely shoes everyone!!


----------



## cfellis522

*Magdalena* said:


> ...and here are my newest additions....
> 
> declics and jolinoed dorcet


 

I love your new Declics.  These are a great addition to your collection!  Now I want a pair!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

when I tried these on at the LV CL store I fell in love with them instantly. While I struggled between them and the Champus, I eventually chose these Platine Evitas. They also had them in black\purple. Since its quite unlikely I am ever finding some gold Podiums these metallic lovelies for spring and summer will have to do. Now I need to go off and pray for some warm weather. Can you ladies believe it snowed here two weeks ago?


----------



## danicky

*ledaatomica*  ohhh, they are so pretty. They look great on you. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## *Lo

Leda those are GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## *Magdalena*

cfellis522 said:


> I love your new Declics. These are a great addition to your collection! Now I want a pair!!!!


 
Thanks sweetie!  You should definitely get a pair


----------



## letsgoshopping

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies! I was seriously underwhelmed with the python new simples because I was really anticipating their arrival for so long, they looked so gorgeous on saks.com, but when I actually opened the box, I was just ehhh. I thought that they might grow on me but the few times that I tried them on they just didn't do much for me. So I decided to return...when I saw the VPs at Saks, I felt so much better.
> Natassha - I am super excited about tomorrow! I can't wait to see your photos of the python VP, they must look amazing on you.


 
What Saks did you find those at?! They are absolutely stunning! How much were they and how did you find the sizing (usual VP size?). Congrats on such a beautiful purchase!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Ledaatomica, I  the color!  Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! looks awesome with your nail polish...


----------



## ledaatomica

Thank you *danicky*, **Lo* .. I love that they are a bit different than your regular CL pump and a bit over the top, All this cold weather made me crave some sandals! 



*Magdalena* said:


> Ledaatomica, I  the color! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! looks awesome with your nail polish...


 
The color is very hard to describe and the pictures dont do them justice either. Its not gold or silver but rather as they are named more like Platinum?? I have been wearing "I am not really a waitress" OPI polish for years but I recently upgraded myself to "affair in red square" LOL.. I move really slow when it comes to these things... Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> when I tried these on at the LV CL store I fell in love with them instantly. While I struggled between them and the Champus, I eventually chose these Platine Evitas. They also had them in black\purple. Since its quite unlikely I am ever finding some gold Podiums these metallic lovelies for spring and summer will have to do. Now I need to go off and pray for some warm weather. Can you ladies believe it snowed here two weeks ago?


That is a seriously beautiful, gorgeous shoe. I am in love with it. So classy!!


----------



## lawchick

[B said:
			
		

> xboobielicousx[/B];6191060]My green patent simple 85s thanks to asha


 

I LOVE your green simples.  I am green with envy.  I would love a pair of green CLs.


----------



## Edrine

ledaatomica said:


> when I tried these on at the LV CL store I fell in love with them instantly. While I struggled between them and the Champus, I eventually chose these Platine Evitas. They also had them in black\purple. Since its quite unlikely I am ever finding some gold Podiums these metallic lovelies for spring and summer will have to do. Now I need to go off and pray for some warm weather. Can you ladies believe it snowed here two weeks ago?


 
leda..they are TDF!!!gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chins4

*leda*, *natasha*, *xboobieliciousx*, *keya* and *magdalena* - wow, you ladies rock Some lovely colour choices there . Can't keep up with all the new additions in this thread..............


----------



## ashakes

Gorgeous additions *xnplo, Kamilla, Natasha, leda, keya, Magdalena, xboobieliciousx, and Edrine!*  Everybody's new shoes look great!

And, thanks for all the kind words as usual!


----------



## keya

Chins4, ashakes, xboobieliciousx, marchesa lover and compulsivepurse ~ Thanks!! 


 ledaatomica ~ nice


----------



## balmiu

keya said:


> Maybe it's time I share some pics too.
> I got the Laponos yesterday




wow! i've never really wanted these before but seeing your pics makes me want a pair... badly!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*keya*_ - Congrats! P.s. I hope everything got sorted out with your rolandos!

_*ledaatomica*_ - I've never seen those, very dainty and pretty!


----------



## Butterfly*

My nude nappa Catentitas arrived the other day, these are perfect for when I'm not tan! (which would be now, since I'm pasty pale.)

I know these aren't popular, but I do love that they are casual (not patent) and that it has peach undertones, as oppose to pink. So here's a couple pics for those who'd like to see this shoe IRL...


P.s. I got Red Grease patent/silver heel NP from sak's pre-sale!!


----------



## keya

balmiu ~ Thanks! 


Butterfly* ~ Thanks!  I still haven't received a refund for the Rolandos, I'm going to contact the seller again if I don't get one by the end of the week. 
And WOW!, I love the Catentitas. They look like they'll be great for summer, congrats!


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you all *cjy, Erdine, Chins4, Ashakes, Keya, Butterfly**

I am still working my way through the new additions in this thread .. all you ladies have sure been busy purchasing a few masterpieces ..


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

*Keya*...your new additions are fabulous...I'm especially loving the brown decolettes...please share, what are they called? And if you don't mind, how much were they? I've never seen them before.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Butterfly* Your new Catentitas are soo sexy!  Great choice for summer!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Omg the python VPs are TDF! I wish I could afford them. It would take a LOT of sweet-talking to my DF to get him to let me have those. Plus many nights of Ramen by candelight!


----------



## keya

PurseEnthusiast said:


> *Keya*...your new additions are fabulous...I'm especially loving the brown decolettes...please share, what are they called? And if you don't mind, how much were they? I've never seen them before.



The style is named Sirene and they're made from ostrich leg. Barneys have an ostrich leg pump right now (link) and the item description says that they're called Sirene too, but the ones on the Barneys site look more like simples in ostrich leg   Here's a catalogue pic posted by another forum member in the thread about them. I posted there yesterday so it shouldn't be too many pages back  These were originally around 1100 Euros, I think someone said in the thread about them that they retailed for around $1600 in the US.


----------



## Butterfly*

*Thank You:*
_*keya and *Magdalena*! *_

_*keya*_ - keep us posted! 
-----


OK, I finally have a mirror to post some modeling shots! 
Nude nappa catenita (that are posted above)


----------



## Butterfly*

Black Sometimes


----------



## *Magdalena*

your pictures are always soooo pretty ...


----------



## keya

WOW, the Catenitas are HOT, butterfly!! 
I like the Sometimes too


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - simply amazing.


----------



## keya

I'm _really_ loving the catenitas... Are they difficult to walk in? 
(please don't tell me they're comfortable, I've put myself on a ban )

I just got my refund for the Rolandos, btw. I wasn't refunded return shipping charges as promised, though, but I'm not sure I have the energy to make a fuss about it (I paid $60 in return shipping, but I could've had them sent signed for but without tracking or insurance for $30, so that's what I would've asked for) At least I got most of it back, thank you for asking


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous *Butterfly*! How very 'Biba' your pix are! Awesome!


----------



## danicky

*Butterfly**  beautiful shoes. They look great on you.


----------



## fashionispoison

*butterfly* i love your pictures!


----------



## mychillywilly

butterfly, great shoes! 
I want the red grease paint NP too...


----------



## mychillywilly

My shoes...


----------



## Stinas

mychillywilly - Great selection!


----------



## danicky

*mychillywilly*  beautiful collection.


----------



## fashionispoison

where's the modeling pic of the CL brown sandals *chilly*!


----------



## Edrine

mychillywilly said:


> My shoes...


 

lovely collection!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

mychillywilly, what a beautiful collection!! Thanks for posting!x


----------



## Edrine

Butterfly, gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## mychillywilly

*poison:* 
brown sandals?  u mean the one next to the activa?
they are not really brown, it is the light i think..
it is tan fabric, with a chunky heel.. 
I can post pic tomorrow... hubby is asleep now...


----------



## lvpiggy

ohhhh what a fun idea!!! shoes as art!! i  it


----------



## sara999

man activas and laponos...im' so torn they're so gorgeous!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Mychillywilly~I really like the black Very Noeuds.  Absolutely stunning!!!    You're making we want these BADLY...


----------



## natassha68

Butterfly - we are twins again !!... they look incrediable  on you !!... I purchased mine for the signing in NYC yesterday  them !!... Mychilly - the very noeud's are sooo elegant on you


----------



## keya

MyChillyWilly ~ nice collection 


natassha ~ I really love those!


----------



## Noegirl05

Natasha~ those look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

*Thank You:*

_**Magdalena*, keya, Kamilla, Jet, danicky, fashionispoinson, mychillywilly, Edrine, Natassha!*_ 

_*keya*_ - And the catenitas, unfortunately, are pretty comfy! -I know you just said you were on a ban!

_*Jet*_ - I've never heard of Biba  so I had to go and goole it. haha


----------



## Butterfly*

_*mychillywilly*_ -  Nice collection!! LOVE the Rolande, I so need a pair! 

_*sara*_ - activas, activas, activas!

_*Natassha*_ - Hey twinsy! YAY! Glad to see another pair floating around tPF! And yours are signed by the adorable man himself!!


----------



## keya

Butterfly* said:


> _*keya*_ - And the catenitas, unfortunately, are pretty comfy! -I know you just said you were on a ban!



ah, darnit! I was kind of hoping you'd say they're impossible to walk in


----------



## danicky

*natassha68*  girl, thoese look fierce on you!!!! Love them!! It was a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## natassha68

thank you Keya, Noe !!.. butterfly, I'm starting to think that the caternita's may be one of my fav style of all !!... Love the color, don't you?? I was contemplating getting this pair signed, and now so happy I did , are you going to the BH signing??.

danicky ... thank you, I do truly  them, they make my  skip a beat .... did you get your yoyo's?


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

thanks Keya for the info about your Ostrich Sirene's..they're GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*natassha*_ - I know!  I'm really loving them!  All I need now is the black nappa!


ARG...My red grease patents arrived today.....but the heel is _pewter_, not _bright silver_ as I was expecting!!  
Although, I DID get them at _sale_ price! I don't know if I should keep them. I wish the heel was SILVER! 

*Yay or Nay??  *
*





*


----------



## *Magdalena*

I think the silver would look better, but they're still hot!


----------



## Chins4

Butterfly* said:


> _*natassha*_ - I know! I'm really loving them! All I need now is the black nappa!
> 
> 
> ARG...My red grease patents arrived today.....but the heel is _pewter_, not _bright silver_ as I was expecting!!
> Although, I DID get them at _sale_ price! I don't know if I should keep them. I wish the heel was SILVER!
> 
> *Yay or Nay?? *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Those are still hot but my rule remains the same - if they don't give you the CL shiver, if you are even slightly disappointed, if you don't say OMG and drool when you open the box - back they go


----------



## Edrine

^^ita


----------



## Butterfly*

^^^Very, very true! Thanks for the input, girls! 

I'm gonna sleep on it; I'm so bad!


----------



## keya

butterfly ~ I like them, although you're right; silver probably would've been a better color. You should post modeling pics, it'd make it easier to have an opinion on whether or not you should keep them. 




PurseEnthusiast said:


> thanks Keya for the info about your Ostrich Sirene's..they're GORGEOUS!!!



Thanks


----------



## danicky

natassha68 said:


> thank you Keya, Noe !!.. butterfly, I'm starting to think that the caternita's may be one of my fav style of all !!... Love the color, don't you?? I was contemplating getting this pair signed, and now so happy I did , are you going to the BH signing??.
> 
> danicky ... thank you, I do truly  them, they make my  skip a beat .... did you get your yoyo's?


 
NO, they didn't have them. They only had the 85.


----------



## danicky

*Butterfly**  I saw them yesterday at Saks, and I wasn't to thrilled about them. I would have liked them better if they had bright silver heel.


----------



## natassha68

danicky said:


> NO, they didn't have them. They only had the 85.



oh no .  sorry ...If I find them, you will be the first to know, what color do you favor??


----------



## natassha68

Butterfly - I'm with you 100 %, I'd need the super silver heels too, so It's a nay for me...... just thought I'd mention it to you, did you ever see the  candy apple red grease privatita w/ the shiny silver heel?? I beleive those would be more or less the color you are indeed looking for 


Butterfly* said:


> _*natassha*_ - I know!  I'm really loving them!  All I need now is the black nappa!
> 
> 
> ARG...My red grease patents arrived today.....but the heel is _pewter_, not _bright silver_ as I was expecting!!
> Although, I DID get them at _sale_ price! I don't know if I should keep them. I wish the heel was SILVER!
> 
> *Yay or Nay??  *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Danicky*_ - I know...I'm kinda upset. Oh well. They're still gorgeous, though.

_*natassha*_ - Yes! I though they were going to look exactly like those privatitas, and since I can't do anklestraps,  I got these NPs. Oh well, back to the drawing board..

(I wierdly find that I keep talking myself into keeping them, since I got them at sale price even though they weren't marked down)


----------



## natassha68

Yeah, I know, I'm not an ankle strap kind of girl either, but they were pretty !


----------



## natassha68

GORGEOUS !! 


keya said:


> The style is named Sirene and they're made from ostrich leg. Barneys have an ostrich leg pump right now (link) and the item description says that they're called Sirene too, but the ones on the Barneys site look more like simples in ostrich leg   Here's a catalogue pic posted by another forum member in the thread about them. I posted there yesterday so it shouldn't be too many pages back  These were originally around 1100 Euros, I think someone said in the thread about them that they retailed for around $1600 in the US.


----------



## laureenthemean

My (humble) CL collection:




Left to right:  black Minibout Zeps, red patent Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks, EB Rolando (my UHG shoe!), green satin Pigalle 100, nude Declic.

I'm a very new (all bought within the past couple months) but confirmed addict.


----------



## danicky

natassha68 said:


> oh no . sorry ...If I find them, you will be the first to know, what color do you favor??


 
Thanks hun. I really like them in silver and black, in a size 37.


----------



## danicky

*laureenthemean*  very pretty. I like all the different colors. Congrats on all of them.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean - LOVE the green Pigalle


----------



## laureenthemean

danicky said:


> *laureenthemean*  very pretty. I like all the different colors. Congrats on all of them.



Thanks!  I think everyone should have at least one black, one nude, one red, and one really fun-colored Louboutin!



Stinas said:


> laureenthemean - LOVE the green Pigalle



Thanks! They were actually my first Loubs, and I was able to get them for around $250 on ebay (new, but resoled).


----------



## *Magdalena*

laureenthemean said:


> My (humble) CL collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: black Minibout Zeps, red patent Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks, EB Rolando (my UHG shoe!), green satin Pigalle 100, nude Declic.
> 
> I'm a very new (all bought within the past couple months) but confirmed addict.


 
Gorgeous collection!  Declics are my fave!!


----------



## marchesa lover

Mychillywilly - Omg what a collection!!!!!!!! Luv ur shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

I LOVE THEM! where did you get them on sale and how much!?!?!



Butterfly* said:


> _*natassha*_ - I know!  I'm really loving them!  All I need now is the black nappa!
> 
> 
> ARG...My red grease patents arrived today.....but the heel is _pewter_, not _bright silver_ as I was expecting!!
> Although, I DID get them at _sale_ price! I don't know if I should keep them. I wish the heel was SILVER!
> 
> *Yay or Nay??  *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena* said:


> Gorgeous collection!  Declics are my fave!!



Thanks!  Yeah, the shape of the Declic is so cute and unique!  I almost returned them because I am so paranoid about getting the leather dirty, but I just couldn't bring myself to do that.


----------



## Chins4

laureenthemean said:


> My (humble) CL collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: black Minibout Zeps, red patent Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks, EB Rolando (my UHG shoe!), green satin Pigalle 100, nude Declic.
> 
> I'm a very new (all bought within the past couple months) but confirmed addict.


 
Love those Pigalles - what a great colour


----------



## Edrine

laureenthemean said:


> My (humble) CL collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right: black Minibout Zeps, red patent Yoyo Zeppa slingbacks, EB Rolando (my UHG shoe!), green satin Pigalle 100, nude Declic.
> 
> I'm a very new (all bought within the past couple months) but confirmed addict.


 
i love your collectio laureen!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Love those Pigalles - what a great colour





Edrine said:


> i love your collectio laureen!!



Thank you, both of you!


----------



## keya

laureenthemean ~ Very nice collection! I love the variety of colors, and the electric blue rolandos and nude declics are TDF. 
I won an auction for a pair of declics in black 2 days ago and still haven't heard back from the seller with a total (I'm in Europe and the item description didn't say how much shipping were)  I tried contacting the seller with no luck, so I just sent payment anyway and added $30 shipping with a message to let me know if it's more. I'm wondering if the seller doesn't want to sell me the shoes or if something happened.


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> laureenthemean ~ Very nice collection! I love the variety of colors, and the electric blue rolandos and nude declics are TDF.
> I won an auction for a pair of declics in black 2 days ago and still haven't heard back from the seller with a total (I'm in Europe and the item description didn't say how much shipping were)  I tried contacting the seller with no luck, so I just sent payment anyway and added $30 shipping with a message to let me know if it's more. I'm wondering if the seller doesn't want to sell me the shoes or if something happened.



Thanks!  Aw, I hope you get your Declics.  The shape is so cute.  I think a lot of people have said that they look kind of weird when you look down at them because of the short toe box, but it kinda grows on you.  The hidden platform also makes the shoe more comfortable than most 4-inch heels, or did you get the 130mm?  I didn't realize the ones on NAP were 130, and I was kicking myself when I realized my mistake and my size was gone!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^but that's what I love about the declics; the short toe box shows a lot of toe cleavage and I think that's sexy


----------



## LavenderIce

laureen--you have an absolutely wonderful collection of CLs!  I LOVE the variety of color you have.  Very beautiful!


----------



## lorrmich

I also love your collection.  I love the variety and the color is wonderful, cheery, makes me feel happy.  Looks like you are prepared for all situations!!


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks!  Aw, I hope you get your Declics.  The shape is so cute.  I think a lot of people have said that they look kind of weird when you look down at them because of the short toe box, but it kinda grows on you.  The hidden platform also makes the shoe more comfortable than most 4-inch heels, or did you get the 130mm?  I didn't realize the ones on NAP were 130, and I was kicking myself when I realized my mistake and my size was gone!



I have a feeling I wont be getting my declics. It's been more than 48 hours and no sound from the seller. I really wanted those shoes too :s 
I'm glad you think they're comfortable, it looks like the perfect classic shoe


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I got my camera fixed just in time for the arrival of my new CLs- black Helmoons, leopard Yoyo Zeppas, Tiger patent VPs, and EB Rolandos! I was really nervous about how the Rolandos would fit but they're surprisingly a good fit and quite comfy (might be singing a different tune after wearing them out LOL)!

Black Helmoons and leopard Yoyo Zeppas:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

And the rest- tiger patent VPs, EB Rolandos, and an updated pic of my collection (minus my black VPs):


----------



## Kamilla850

MPA - the helmoons look perfect on you, such a perfect formal event shoe with  those glistening crytals.  And the leopard yoyo zeppas...a classic CL!  Enjoy they are wonderful.
And those tiger patent VPs...I was just admiring those on ebay, why didn't I hit BIN sooner before someone else beat me to it.
Beautiful collection!


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> laureen--you have an absolutely wonderful collection of CLs!  I LOVE the variety of color you have.  Very beautiful!





lorrmich said:


> I also love your collection.  I love the variety and the color is wonderful, cheery, makes me feel happy.  Looks like you are prepared for all situations!!



Thank you!  I like having a little rainbow of CLs. 



keya said:


> I have a feeling I wont be getting my declics. It's been more than 48 hours and no sound from the seller. I really wanted those shoes too :s
> I'm glad you think they're comfortable, it looks like the perfect classic shoe



Good luck!  I hope things work out.


----------



## letsgoshopping

WOW *MPA*! You certainly had a good week, and you have great taste! I am  over each and every single one of them! 
Those helmuts (helmoons? I still don't know the difference between the two) look like they were made for you! Not many people can pull that style off. Do you have narrow feet? 
The rolandos are gorgeous. How much did you size up, if at all? 

Love the collection pic! I like how your collection has a combo of prints and solids. The only thing is I think it needs an exotic to complete it.


----------



## letsgoshopping

(working backwards here)

*Laurenthemean*- you have a gorgeous collection as well! So many nice collections on here ladies! Where did you get the green pigalles? They are perfection! Love the variety of colors- they're all so bright and vibrant. Wear them well!


----------



## letsgoshopping

*MyChillyWilly*- WOW another knockout collection! I adore the gold VPs! I love the collection pic too- the circle idea is so cute!


----------



## keya

My Purse Addiction ~ Excellent additions!


----------



## Noegirl05

My Purse Addiction said:


> And the rest- tiger patent VPs, EB Rolandos, and an updated pic of my collection (minus my black VPs):


 


LOV ALL OF THEM!!! Aren't those tortoise/turtle patent VP's though?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ You're right! I had just looked at the Tiger Decolletes on Barneys.com and kept writing "tiger" even though they're tortoise! Thanks for setting me straight LOL! Too bad I can't go back and edit my posts!

Thanks everyone! Kamilla- I literally jumped on those VPs! They were fairly cheap too! The seller originally didn't have a BIN posted but when she added it I just happened to be refreshing my ebay page. Hopefully we're not the same size :s


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Yep, the three of us are all the same size...38.5.  NGG had a size 38.5 in those for the longest time and when I finally decided I was going to get them, I placed a bid...and then fell asleep and someone else won the auction.  I will always be heartbroken about them.  lol  Congrats MPA, what a great find!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

letsgoshopping said:


> WOW *MPA*! You certainly had a good week, and you have great taste! I am  over each and every single one of them!
> Those helmuts (helmoons? I still don't know the difference between the two) look like they were made for you! Not many people can pull that style off. Do you have narrow feet?
> The rolandos are gorgeous. How much did you size up, if at all?
> 
> Love the collection pic! I like how your collection has a combo of prints and solids. The only thing is I think it needs an exotic to complete it.


 
Thank you! I was nervous about how the Helmoons would fit because I don't have a narrow foot. I could probably size down to a 37 length wise but I'm not sure the toe area would work. In the Rolandos, I sized up a full size from my US size and luckily they fit very well length wise- a little snug but I'm sure they'll stretch out since they're suede. Now I'm looking for the Red patent ones in a 39. Keep your eye out for me haha! 

I also agree that I need an exotic, but with the new prices I'm not sure I'll be able to afford one any time soon. I'm drooling over the python Simples Barneys has but $1200 is a lot! I am absolutely in love with the python VPs a few ladies have posted recently. Maybe I'll sell a few of my lesser worn pairs and get them.


----------



## geranium

*My Purse Addiction* I love your collection!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

My purse addiction, such lovely additions to a great collection! I am jealous of you laidies with large collections as I only have one pair. Is it rude if I ask how much you paid for those patent very prives and rolandos and where did you find them?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

mjvictamonte said:


> My purse addiction, such lovely additions to a great collection! I am jealous of you laidies with large collections as I only have one pair. Is it rude if I ask how much you paid for those patent very prives and rolandos and where did you find them? What is your US size?


 
Thanks! I bought the patent VPs on ebay for $450 (I think) and the Rolandos from Barneys for $610. As far as sizing, I'm a US 8. The VPs are a 38.5 (my usual CL size) and the Rolandos are a 39. HTH!


----------



## laureenthemean

letsgoshopping said:


> (working backwards here)
> 
> *Laurenthemean*- you have a gorgeous collection as well! So many nice collections on here ladies! Where did you get the green pigalles? They are perfection! Love the variety of colors- they're all so bright and vibrant. Wear them well!



Thank you!  I found the Pigalles on ebay.  It's kind of funny because I remember seeing the same color in the 120mm version in Vogue and falling in love with them.  When I saw them on ebay, I had to have them, of course, and so started my addiction.


----------



## laureenthemean

*My Purse Addiction*, very nice collection!  I absolutely love the fuchsia Lady Gres!


----------



## mychillywilly

laurenthemean, you have all the colors needed in a collection!
butterfly, I actually like the red NP. I think it's hard for me to say no to anything red.. 
letsgoshopping, thank you
my purse addiction, what a fab collection.

After looking at all your shoes, I found mine soo boring, I really need colors!


----------



## mychillywilly

fashionispoison, here is the tan shoes...





When I purchased them last year, I tried on the nude NP too.. and I found tan went a lot better than the nude on my yellowish skin tone..


----------



## laureenthemean

mychillywilly said:


> laurenthemean, you have all the colors needed in a collection!
> butterfly, I actually like the red NP. I think it's hard for me to say no to anything red..
> letsgoshopping, thank you
> my purse addiction, what a fab collection.
> 
> After looking at all your shoes, I found mine soo boring, I really need colors!



Haha, thanks!  All I need now is some yellow Declics and fuchsia Joli Noeuds...


----------



## danicky

*My Purse Addiction* gorgeous additions. Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## marchesa lover

*My Purse Addiction* I'm sooooo jealous of ur collection!!!!!!


----------



## ms.fashionista

Here a couple of pics of my very prives...DH got them for me. He came home one day with a BIG smile on his face and said, "Honey, I got you the sexiest shoes on the face of the earth!!"


----------



## danicky

*ms.fashionista*  very pretty. Congrats!!!! Your DH was right!


----------



## Stinas

My Purse Addiction - great collection!!
ms.fashionista - He has great taste!  Classic pair!  Congrats!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Nice collection My Purse Addiction!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edrine

brasilian babe- i love your collection!!

ms fashionista- he was right!!they are hot!!


----------



## Azusa

ms fashionista! your DH is such a lovely man!!! they are GAWJUS!

brasilian babe your collection is marvellous! me want!


----------



## keya

ms. fashionista ~ aw, what a sweet DH, he's a keeper!


----------



## natassha68

Ms. fash. - wow, those VP's look really pretty on you !


----------



## *Magdalena*

My Purse Addiction said:


> Thanks! I bought the patent VPs on ebay for $450 (I think) and the Rolandos from Barneys for $610. As far as sizing, I'm a US 8. The VPs are a 38.5 (my usual CL size) and the Rolandos are a 39. HTH!


 
You're exactly the same exact size I am.    Anyways, beautiful additions!  I especially love the tortoiseshell VPs and EB Rolande....GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

mychillywilly said:


> fashionispoison, here is the tan shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I purchased them last year, I tried on the nude NP too.. and I found tan went a lot better than the nude on my yellowish skin tone..



I really LOVE those shoes. I don't think they'd look particularly complementary with my brown skin, but they do look wonderful on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

ms.fashionista said:


> Here a couple of pics of my very prives...DH got them for me. He came home one day with a BIG smile on his face and said, "Honey, I got you the sexiest shoes on the face of the earth!!"


 
awwww your husband is so cute!!!  i have to find myself a guy like that   hehe right now the one i'm dating just gives a bemused smirk and tells me i'm ridiculous


----------



## irishiris8

Ms. Fashionista-   WOW, the shoes are soo sexy, and the DH sounds like a dream


----------



## Butterfly*

_*laureenthemean*_ - What a colorful collection!  Those pigalles are so spring-y!! Like fresh baby grass 

_*madamelizaking*_ - Thank you! pm'd you

_*mypurseaddiction*_ - What sparkly helmuts!  Can't go wrong with leopards!  EB rolandos -Forget about it!  I miss my fuchsia Lady Gres, please wear them well for me! Fab collection!

_*mychillywilly*_ -Nice tan VPs!

_*ms.fashionista*_ - What a sweet hubby, Congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

MPA--stunning collection!!!  Each and every single one is gorgeous!

msfashionista--your DH is sweet!  I think the black kid VP is a quintessential classic, sexy and elegant at the same time.  Congrats on the shoe and on your thoughtful DH.


----------



## Chins4

MPA - what a beautiful collection (especially loving the EB Rolando - UHG ).

Msfashionista - your DH has the best taste


----------



## sweetkady

I just got this last week...what do you think?


----------



## Chins4

What a lovely colour. That is such a great go-anywhere, do-anything shoe for summer  Looks really comfortable too. Congrats


----------



## danicky

*sweetkady* I love them. Such a great shoe. Congrats!


----------



## MKWMDA

ms.fashionista said:


> Here a couple of pics of my very prives...DH got them for me. He came home one day with a BIG smile on his face and said, "Honey, I got you the sexiest shoes on the face of the earth!!"



I have that exact pair, and seeing them on you just reinforces how much I LOVE them! They are so gorgeous! Your DH couldnt have picked a better pair! Congrats, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## MKWMDA

My Purse Addiction said:


> And the rest- tiger patent VPs, EB Rolandos, and an updated pic of my collection (minus my black VPs):



MPA I am seriously drooling over your leopard yoyo. WANT! So gorgeous!


----------



## MKWMDA

My Purse Addiction said:


> And the rest- tiger patent VPs, EB Rolandos, and an updated pic of my collection (minus my black VPs):



Omg I didnt even see the tortoise VPs. I wish I had those! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## ms.fashionista

Thank you *Chins4*, *LavenderIce*, *Butterfly**, *irishiris8*, *lvpiggy*, *natassha68*, *keya*, *Azusa*, *Edrine*, *danicky* and *Stinas*!

It took 11 years of "training"...LOL...but I think I've finally got DH to fully understand my shoe and purse addictions!! 

I love everyone's CLs...keep them coming!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Here is my humble collection, finally together!


Back Row:
Ibiza espadrille, formentra espadrille, chocolate brown VP, black VP with burgundy tip, nude nappa metallic VP.

Front Row:
Yoyo 110 nude patent, Leopard Pony NP, Black calf Miss Marple


These are my babies! I havent worn the nudes yet, I'm supposed to be taking the metallics back, and the Yoyos are my wedding shoes. Everything else has been worn to death though!


----------



## danicky

*MKWMDA*  very pretty collection.


----------



## MKWMDA

Hey, I took that on my phone camera, and that came out really clear! Boo on broken cameras though.


----------



## DamierAddict

mkwmda! beautiful collection!


----------



## cjy

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Thanks guys, its not as big as alot of others, but I am so happy with them! And hey its only been a month or two, after all! I'm just getting started!


----------



## azhangie

Yay!! I finally got my new CL's!!! After a mishap with Saks I found them at Barneys!


----------



## cjy

GORGEOUS!!!! The polish is dead on!


----------



## danicky

azhangie said:


> Yay!! I finally got my new CL's!!! After a mishap with Saks I found them at Barneys!
> 
> 
> Congrats, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MsTina

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Nice collection My Purse Addiction!!!!!!!!!!!



GASP! AMAZING!


----------



## laureenthemean

Butterfly* said:


> _*laureenthemean*_ - What a colorful collection!  Those pigalles are so spring-y!! Like fresh baby grass
> 
> Thanks Butterfly!


----------



## Queenie

*ms.fashionista*, good to see you here!

*MKWMDA*, love your VPs!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

azhangie said:


> Yay!! I finally got my new CL's!!! After a mishap with Saks I found them at Barneys!
> 
> View attachment 425320
> 
> 
> View attachment 425321
> 
> 
> View attachment 425322


 
I love these!  They look great on you!  I have the same ones in Taupe


----------



## ms.fashionista

_*waves*_ Hi *Queenie*!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, so many great additions and collections!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

haven't been here in a while, but seriously loving the new additions,ladies


----------



## JuneHawk

ms.fashionista said:


> Here a couple of pics of my very prives...DH got them for me. He came home one day with a BIG smile on his face and said, "Honey, I got you the sexiest shoes on the face of the earth!!"



Your husband is amazing!  Mine would sooner wear barbed wire underwear than directly contribute to my shoe addiction 

June


----------



## MKWMDA

Ditto for me too, June. I cant imagine him EVER coming home with a pair of CLs for me. Or pretty much anything over $100 for me. He's a little cheapskate.


----------



## Edrine

mkwmda, azhangie, queenie-lovely CL's!!


----------



## savvy23

JuneHawk said:


> Your husband is amazing! Mine would sooner wear barbed wire underwear than directly contribute to my shoe addiction
> 
> June


Hello...I am new here...but a fan of CL's for quite sometime!  What is the style of this shoe???  I NEED IT!


----------



## Chins4

savvy23 said:


> Hello...I am new here...but a fan of CL's for quite sometime! What is the style of this shoe??? I NEED IT!


 
Hi Savvy - that's a Very Prive I think - black kid with a red tip


----------



## *Magdalena*

I just got home and found these at my doorsteps. Thank You DHL Man and Bluefly!  as some of you know, I got these for $225 when they were mistakingly mis-marked from $528.....


----------



## danicky

*Magdalena* said:


> I just got home and found these at my doorsteps. Thank You DHL Man and Bluefly!  as some of you know, I got these for $225 when they were mistakingly mis-marked from $528.....


 

They are very cute. Congrats on such a good deal.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Magdalena* said:


> I just got home and found these at my doorsteps. Thank You DHL Man and Bluefly!  as some of you know, I got these for $225 when they were mistakingly mis-marked from $528.....




Great deal!  They are adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## fmd914

Magdalena - Those are so cute!!  What a fun pair to have.


----------



## keya

azhangie ~ They look great on you 


Magdalena ~ Congrats on such an awesome deal!


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks girls!  I totally know I wont get much wear out of these, but how can I return such a good deal?!  right!?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love em,mag


----------



## Noegirl05

Meg~ LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## goldiegreen

This is my first pair of CLs (and the start of my addiction) but i'm probably gonna exchange them for a half size down. But still, i'm so proud of them!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow they look sooo amazing on your skin! Sooo milky ENJOY thats a great first!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

you can never go wrong with nude patent!  Gorgeous and congrats on your first pair!  Welcome to the dark side :devil:


----------



## danicky

Goldie, thoese are great!!!


----------



## goldiegreen

noegirl, magdalena, danicky: Thanks ladies! I love them to bits! Am abit sad abt the sizing though. Exchanging them may cost me abt 1/4 of the shoe price so am still deciding.


----------



## fashionispoison

oooo i like!!


----------



## Edrine

magdalena-those are hot!!

goldie- i love the nude patent on you!


----------



## Chins4

Mag, those are funky  and what a bargain.

Goldie, loving those nudes - but if you wear your Simples as much as I wear mine, go for the half size down and make sure they fit right  Mine get so much wear and every CL I own has stretched - if they feel big now, they will feel bigger when you've broken them in


----------



## sara999

savvy23 said:


> Hello...I am new here...but a fan of CL's for quite sometime! What is the style of this shoe??? I NEED IT!


hey lady! welcome to the shoe side of life!


mag those are GORGEOUS! you should wear them all the time! just rock them with an all black outfit or somethin. black top, black pencil skirt...perfect for work! swoon!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^thanks Sara!  you're absolutely right-with these, I need to keep my outfit very simple!


----------



## Stinas

*azhangie* - Love the Minibout!  
*MKWMDA* - Great collection! 
**Magdalena**   - Glad they fit!!  They look great!
*goldiegreen* - Welcome to the club!  lol They look soo pretty! Congrats


----------



## Stinas

Barneys NY Signing shoes..


----------



## danicky

Stinas, Hot, hot, hot!!!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Stinas said:


> Barneys NY Signing shoes..



*Swoon*




Those are so amazingly gorgeous on you. I LOVE the color!

Oh woe is me, stupid ban, it has kept me from having so many nice things.


----------



## keya

Stinas ~ Those are HOT!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Yowza!!! Stinas those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## babypie

Those are gorgeous Stinas!  Just when we think nude can't get any better we get _sparkling nude! _


----------



## dknigh21

Stinas - Those are beautiful! They look great on you.


----------



## fmd914

Stinas - Don't shoot me -but those look even better on you than the Helmuts!  GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!  Please post outfit shots when you where!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stinas those are stunning! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## ledaatomica

lovely stinas! congrats on the glam shoes. I always thought those nude paillettes were a subtle divine thing.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*STINAS....these shoes are ridiculously HOT!!!!!!!!!!  Gorgeous color, they look sooo good on you!  Congrats!*


----------



## peppers90

Stinas~  BEAUTIFUL!  CONGRATS on getting another pair signed


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Barneys NY Signing shoes..



ooooooohhhhh! Awesome!


----------



## marchesa lover

Soooooooo nice!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

stinas, what a great shoe for the signing!!! i love it!


----------



## goldiegreen

WOW stinas!! Soooo pretty!! Your feet seem to be made for CLs.


----------



## natassha68

Stinas - You KNOW I love those  !!!


----------



## canismajor

I'm so happy I got these... Thanks again for the enabling everyone! 
They're a heavenly fit and such shimmery fun... I wish I could follow myself when wearing these, to watch the heel move... 

*Clichy Strass*


----------



## *Magdalena*

wow...true work of art!!  love the color....beautiful xnplo!!


----------



## fmd914

xnplo - so pretty!!!  Love these!  You should get someone to video tape you as you walk in them.  Your on private "porn"!


----------



## canismajor

*Salopina Strass*
Unfortunately, these are not staying... So pretty though.  Normally being a 36/36.5, I thought I could make these 37 work... but darn, no way.   These are TTS.


----------



## ledaatomica

those Clichys are really pretty xnlpo! I love the crystal heeled shoes. Too bad about the Salopina not fitting right but I am sure you will find a replacement soon!


----------



## aira108

I love seeing everyone's CLs!  Stinas and xnplo, gorgeous shoes!

Here are my new black suede yoyos...


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone!!!  I loveee them.  They are in my top favorites.  I was staring at my feet the entire time while I was at a wedding. lol  They sparkle sooo much.  


xnplo - Loveeee the heel on those! wow!  great find!
aira - Perfect shoe...classic!


----------



## danicky

Xnplo, very pretty. Love them.
Aira, very nice.


----------



## Lynn12

*xnplo* - Great new finds.  Sorry the Sals don't fit.
*aira* - They look perfect on you!

and last but not least.....

There is *Stinas's* TPF again!!!  You have TPF in The Perfect Shoe with The Perfect Signature - PRICELESS.


----------



## fashionispoison

*Stinas *faint*
*


----------



## keya

xnplo ~ Love the clichys! Sorry the salopinas don't fit you, they look so pretty on you.


aira108 ~ Congrats on the yoyos! I see you have them with the silver insole, I'd never seen that before until recently


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Goldie* those Simples are Fabulous! Welcome to the CL club!

*Stinas* I have such a weakness for the Pailletes! I love your Nudies especially!

*Airas* Beautiful Yoyos! I've never seen the silver lining before!

*xnplo *Okay, I am soooo dying over your Clichys...so totally, ridiculously, fabulously TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*Stinas-  *so yeah, i'm drooling now 
*xnplo-* love the clichys, how gorgeous   sorry about the salopinas
*aira- *  totally classic!


----------



## natassha68

My latest purchase Nude/Black lace Numero Prive's


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Natashha*_ - Beautiful! x

_*xnplo*_ - Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MKWMDA

aira108 said:


> I love seeing everyone's CLs!  Stinas and xnplo, gorgeous shoes!
> 
> Here are my new black suede yoyos...



Did you get those off ebay recently? I think I posted that auction in the authenticate thread, because I had never seen silver insoles before! Leda said they were authentic though, so congrats! They are super pretty!


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> My latest purchase Nude/Black lace Numero Prive's


 
Natassha they are beautiful  where did you find them!

Xnplo - those Clichys are TDF - they look so much better on the foot than they did in display pics

Stinas - wow, I can understand why you couldn't take your eyes off those beauties


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*stinas,xnplo,aira,nat* lovely new additions


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-those VP's are beautiful!!

*xnplo-*sorry the salopinas didn't fit.  The clichys are so adorable!

*Aira*-great classic everyday shoe.

*Natassha*-just beautiful!!!


----------



## keya

natassha ~ Those look amazing, congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Natassha*, thoese are gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## Chins4

I put them in a seperate thread but I love them sooooo much I'm going to post here as well  My new EB Rolandos thanks to a TPF enabler


----------



## cjy

natassha68 said:


> My latest purchase Nude/Black lace Numero Prive's


That is a very elegant and sexy shoe!


----------



## danicky

Chins, I absolutely love them. Congrats!


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas - what a gorgeous pair of shoes!  

xnplo - your clichys are so pretty!!! LOVE the heel

chins- YAY!!! you got them!! they look absolutely beautiful on you! cant wait to see your posts with them in the outfit thread!!!! congrats!


----------



## Edrine

*stinas*- another addition to the 'nudes' gorgeous!!

*xnplo*- love the sparkle on both shoes!

*chins*-congrats for finding your EB rolandos!!wohoo!!they lok so pretty on you!!

*aira*- congrats on the yoyo's

*natassha*- those are now on my 'to get' list!!


----------



## lvpiggy

natassha68 said:


> My latest purchase Nude/Black lace Numero Prive's


omg *major*  where did you get them?????  100% in , congratulations!!!


----------



## dls80ucla

xnplo said:


> I'm so happy I got these... Thanks again for the enabling everyone!
> They're a heavenly fit and such shimmery fun... I wish I could follow myself when wearing these, to watch the heel move...
> 
> *Clichy Strass*



So glad you got them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

natassha68 said:


> My latest purchase Nude/Black lace Numero Prive's


 
Natassha, what a great pick!  They're soo pretty-I recenlty came across the same ones but in Pigalle style during the presale at Saks and didnt get them. Now, after seeing yours, I regret it.   GRRRR


----------



## panrixx

JetSetGo! said:
			
		

> There are a couple of CL essentials that she might like.
> One is the Decollete in Black Jazz, a specially polished leather (or Taupe Jazz). It is the most perfect classic pump ever made IMO. It's not too round, not too pointed, and it has a beautiful arch.


 



Lynn12 said:


> *panrixx* - You have created a beautiful collection for your wife. I would recommend a couple of classic CL styles to add to Karen's collection - Black kid leather or black patent *VP*, *Rolando*, or *Decollette*. Personally, I think the VP would be a great addition.


 
Well, it took a little time to find them but I have now bought Karen a pair of Simple Pump 100 Decollettes in Black kid leather. Thank you both for your excellent advice.

They are size 38.5 which would normally mean one foot was ok and the other foot was slightly loose. However, the general opinion was that they do come up small to size and that is born out by the fact that both are a little tight at the moment. As they are kid leather I am sure they will loosen a little with wear. If not, then I'll get a cobbler to do it. Still, it's much easier to deal with than a loose pair


----------



## peppers90

*
  Natassha*~  Very pretty nudes with lace!!  So elegant~~

*Chins*~ Congrats on those EBs!!  Love the pop of color~

*Xnplo*~  Nice buy; they look super on!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Leopard Patent NPs


----------



## archygirl

oo_let_me_see said:


> Leopard Patent NPs



OMG where did you find those! *falls to floor!*h


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Saks!  =)


----------



## natassha68

Chins4 said:


> I put them in a seperate thread but I love them sooooo much I'm going to post here as well  My new EB Rolandos thanks to a TPF enabler



OMG   I am OVER the moon for you !!... enjoy them, and wear them well !!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you ladies for all the wonderful comments on the nude/black lace n. prives, I got them at CL madison yesterday, if you are interested in getting them, I would call FIRST thing in the morning when they open, they are extremely limited, and few sizes*... and SOO soooo elegant, pretty and every other lovely word I have forgotten, as you can see I really, really am in  with them, thanks again !


----------



## natassha68

oo_let_me_see said:


> Leopard Patent NPs



... I just can't take it anymore, they are unreal !!!!...


----------



## archygirl

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^Saks!  =)



I am there tomorrow baby! THANKS *oo_let_me_see*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^You're welcome!  GL  =)


----------



## Stinas

Natassha,chins & oooo - Lovely new additions!  Love them all as usual! lol


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see said:


> Leopard Patent NPs


 
They are lovely, congrats!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*oo let me see*, I like those


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins*, *Natassha*, *ooh_let_me_see* Fabulous purchases everyone!!!! Tooo beautiful!

*Panrixx* Congrats! What a beautiful choice!


----------



## Bagnista

Guess what came in the mail today!!!! My Black/Blue Leapord Pigalle!! OMG.. I'm in love... they are gergous but... Gals....120...is kinda hard to walk in all day... I wanted to take these babies to party in BUT... who can dance in these......​


----------



## fashionispoison

*natassha68 *hot!

*Chins4*


----------



## laureenthemean

From the Barneys BH signing:




















He was such a nice guy!  If these weren't my favorites before, they sure are now!


----------



## can008

My latest two additions...
I cancelled the nude patent simples for these pigalles (same height, 70mm) and am sooo happy I did. Then to satisfy my craving for simples, I get the magenta simples. Both are from ebay.
I love them and they are shorter heels than what I normally go for in Louboutins. I am sure I'll get a lot of wear from these...
But, now that I have tried the nude on me, gosh I really really, really really want the nude patent VP with GOLD tip!


----------



## laureenthemean

*can008*, great buys!  The Pigalles look fantastic on you!


----------



## danicky

*Bagnista,* they are gorgeous.

*Laureen,* the EB Rolando's are my faves. Lovely pics.

*Can,* they are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## can008

Thanks, *laureenthemean*! Wow, love your bright green pigalle!
Thanks, *danicky*!


----------



## goldiegreen

can: your simples fit you perfectly!! They're both so gorgeous! Enjoy them!


----------



## *Lo

Can love your new shoes congratulations


----------



## Chins4

Panrixx, Can, Oo, Bagnista - great additions guys


----------



## can008

Thank you *goldiegreen*, **Lo* and *Chins4*!!


----------



## bebexirene

my new very prives in royal blue satin.  i purchased these at the barneys ny signing =]


----------



## Chins4

They are such a beautiful colour


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bagnista* I adore your Blue Leopard Pigalles!!!!! They are stunning. (I have 'em too :shame

*Can008* Beautiful!

*bebexirene* Holy gorgeous! and I love your Anenomes too!

I went to Horatio yesterday and I can't believe I walked out empty-handed. Ahhhhh! Bans hurt! ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here are my new Hung Ups hot out of the mailman's hands! And that's my slightly bedraggled bouquet too!


----------



## sara999

brian you're such a great husband, karen is very lucky!


----------



## sara999

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my new Hung Ups hot out of the mailman's hands! And that's my slightly bedraggled bouquet too!


ooo, modelling pics PLEASE! this is one shoe that looks great on and (IMO) bad on its own!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Panrixx*_ - Congrats! Your wife must be thrilled!

_*Bagnista*_ - Hot!

_*can008*_ - the nude pigallesa look awesome!

_*bebexirene*_ - What a pretty color!

_*Jet *_- Congrats! Modeling pics please (when you get a chance)!   I've all ways wanted a pair, and was also thinking about getting a bright colored Lola, but I don't think I can pull them off because of the higher cut. Awe, is that bouquet from your wedding?!


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my new Hung Ups hot out of the mailman's hands! And that's my slightly bedraggled bouquet too!


 
Show us your modelling pics!


----------



## danicky

bebexirene said:


> my new very prives in royal blue satin. i purchased these at the barneys ny signing =]


 
They are very pretty. Congrats!



Jetsetgo, they are really cute. Love them. Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I will post modeling pix, but I'm just not up to it right now. 
I am actually dealing with a little drama myself. 
The left shoe appears to have been repaired (poorly) and I am now stuck dealing with the seller on this, 
as the damage was not stated in the auction. 
I think she's an honest seller, but I made the mistake of leaving feedback immediately before noticing the flaw.
Duh!!!!

Check this out:

Both sides off the "repaired" heel





Comparison of perfect right heel and repaired left










Yes! That is my wedding bouquet. It's starting to look a little sad, but it's still fun to have around.


----------



## Bagnista

danicky said:


> *Bagnista,* they are gorgeous.


 
Thanks hun


----------



## Bagnista

Butterfly* said:


> _*Bagnista*_ - Hot!


 
Thank u much... I love them.. can't wait 2 wear them...


----------



## Bagnista

JetSetGo! said:


> *Bagnista* I adore your Blue Leopard Pigalles!!!!! They are stunning. (I have 'em too :shame
> 
> ush:


 
Thanks.. can I see pics of yours?  What do u wear them with???


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bagnista* Here are mine...






I wear them with skinny jeans mostly, as that is my uniform 

Thank you for taking my mind off my Hung Up problems!


----------



## panrixx

JetSetGo! said:


> I will post modeling pix, but I'm just not up to it right now.
> I am actually dealing with a little drama myself.
> The left shoe appears to have been repaired (poorly) and I am now stuck dealing with the seller on this,
> as the damage was not stated in the auction.
> I think she's an honest seller, but I made the mistake of leaving feedback immediately before noticing the flaw.
> Duh!!!!
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> Both sides off the "repaired" heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison of perfect right heel and repaired left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! That is my wedding bouquet. It's starting to look a little sad, but it's still fun to have around.


 
You must be disappointed with that poor repair now but I'm sure a GOOD cobbler could repair them properly. What you need is for the seller to agree to pay the repair costs, plus a little extra for your time and the aggrevation.

Hope it all sorts itself out to you satisfaction soon.


----------



## MKWMDA

That heel looks terrible! I cannot BELIEVE she would sell that! You should file a SNAD and ask her through paypal to pay for repairing costs. Cause DAMN, that looks BAD.


----------



## peppers90

*JET*~ I like the hung ups; maybe a cobbler can fix them up!  Nice addition

*BAGNISTA*~  HOtttt pigalles!  They are an eye catcher!

*BEBE*~  the VPs in blue satin~~  WOW!  beautiful!  What will you wear them with??

*LAUREN*~ Congrats on getting your CLs signed- that green

*CAN*~ Nice new additions!!  the nudes are so versatile


----------



## gemruby41

*oo let me see*-congrats, they are beautiful.

*bagnista*-all I can is SEXY, SEXY SEXY!!!

*can*-great additions. The magenta is such a pretty color.

*bebexirene*-TDF!!

*jetsetgo*-modeling pics pleeeese.


----------



## danicky

Here are my new additions.


----------



## gemruby41

*danicky*-  The color is beautiful!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

*danicky* I love love this color .. but I have this thing with red shoes!!!! they are stunning. congrats!


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> Here are my new additions.
> 
> View attachment 428389
> View attachment 428390
> 
> View attachment 428391


 
Ohhhh I love Red Karey .  They look beautiful on you!! Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

*danicky* they are beautiful  I love that colour, makes you feel soooo sexy


----------



## danicky

Thank you *gemruby*, *leda, baby, and chins. *


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Dan*, that color is delicious


----------



## peppers90

*Danicky*~   I like the red karey with the gold tip!  Very nice


----------



## Roe

i got my python privatate's about 2 months ago and today was the second time i wore them. i figured i take a quick snap and put them up.


----------



## peppers90

Oh ROE!  They are gorgeous!!  Your polish is a perfect match


----------



## Roe

thank you peppers90!

you think..lol....i was skeptical about wearing them since i haven't had a pedi in a week. lol! sorry who else i can share that with but with my girl on the forum.  but my toesis cant really be seen


----------



## Chins4

Roe, those colours are TDF


----------



## danicky

*DeeDee* and *Peppers *thank you ladies. You are very kind.

*Roe,* they are gorgeous. Congrats on them!!!


----------



## Roe

danicky said:


> *DeeDee* and *Peppers *thank you ladies. You are very kind.
> 
> *Roe,* they are gorgeous. Congrats on them!!!



danicky yours are tdf as well.  enjoy them. don't you feel sexy.  i have to say though cl's are the only shoes that when purchased, i feel them a bit snug but at the same time i have to be careful because my left foot slips out...go figure!


----------



## *Lo

Danicky they are BEEEEAAAAUTIFUL!!!! they look great on you.


----------



## Stinas

Dana - You know I love the red!!!  hehe
Roe -  I love those!!


----------



## danicky

*Roe*, *Lo,* and *Stinas,* thanks ladies for your lovely compliments.


----------



## cjy

Dana those are so pretty!! Love the color!!!!! That is a very hot shoe...congrats!!!


----------



## danicky

cjy said:


> Dana those are so pretty!! Love the color!!!!! That is a very hot shoe...congrats!!!


 
Thanks hun.


----------



## Roe

these are an oldy but  goodies.  i've had them for about 4 years and i've been them up for the last 4 summers.


----------



## cjy

I like Roe!!!


----------



## Roe

thank you cjy


----------



## peppers90

Very unique Roe~ perfect for spring and summer


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Roe* Both are fabulous! 

*Danicky*


----------



## danicky

*Jetsetgo,* me too. Thanks

*Roe,* thoese are really cute.


----------



## aira108

Danicky and Roe...gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Roe said:


> i got my python privatate's about 2 months ago and today was the second time i wore them. i figured i take a quick snap and put them up.


 
ROE~  ...WOW, absolutely AH-MAZING!!!  so gorgeous!!! i want these...NOW


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Mee tooo... do you think we could share? LOL


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^LOL, ok...but i get them for all major holidays and every other weekend


----------



## Noegirl05

Mag~ Can I at least get them on my birthday and memorial day and if you are gonna have christmas I need easter and thanksgiving... its only fair! LOL


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Roe*, my gosh...those are fierce


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Jet*_ - Show them sexy legs! 
Yikes. Hope things get sorted out with you seller. That shoe looks so sad.  All the best! 

_*Danicky*_ - They look fantastic on you! Yay! 

_*Roe*_ - Congrats on your pythons! And those pink sandals are adorable!


----------



## danicky

*Aira* and *Butterfly,* thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks* Butterfly*! :shame:
I haven't heard back from the seller yet, but I have my fingers crossed that she will pull through.


----------



## annaspanna33

Danicky, those shoes are gorgeous!! Whats the name of them?


----------



## Roe

thank you ladies....
the fontante's were def a treat. 
i don't even remember what the pink ones were called....again...i got them about 4 years ago. but they still rock!!!!


----------



## keya

bagnista ~ Love the blue leopard pigalles! 


laureenthemean ~ congrats on having your beauties signed!


can008 ~ Congrats on the new additions! 


bebexirene ~ congrats! 


JSG ~ Sorry about your Hung Ups, I hope you're able to resolve it with the seller.
 The blue leopard Pigalles are HOT!


 Danicky ~ congrats! 


  Roe ~ Love the pythons and the pink are cute!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Roe - the pythons are so beautiful!  the pink are pretty too 

Danicky - congrats!!!!!

JetSet - Love your pigalles!! 

bebexirene - the blue VPs are so pretty!


----------



## *Magdalena*

danicky said:


> Here are my new additions.
> 
> View attachment 428389
> View attachment 428390
> 
> View attachment 428391


 
Dana~they're gems!  I am  over the color combo....TDF!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

bebexirene said:


> my new very prives in royal blue satin.  i purchased these at the barneys ny signing =]




I love them!

June


----------



## danicky

*Annaspanna,* thanks. They are the Red Karey NP.
*Keya, Xboo,* *Magdalena,* thanks for the lovely comments.


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - Love the new additions!  Roe - aren't the fontatenes fun?  bebe - that blue color is divine!!! Danicky, Jet, can, bagnista, laureen - BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## fmd914

I know everyone is tired of fmd914 and her pythons...but I had to post this combo. You may recall I bought the bag a couple of months ago (Gucci) but was upset that Gucci didn't make matching shoes. Should have known CL would not let me down! These are the VP pythons that Kam and natassha have posted. I was so excited to see that the darker color in the shoe was the gold of my bag!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

How could we ever tire of such gorgeosity??? Simply fabulous FMD!


----------



## danicky

fmd914 said:


> I know everyone is tired of fmd914 and her pythons...but I had to post this combo. You may recall I bought the bag a couple of months ago (Gucci) but was upset that Gucci didn't make matching shoes. Should have known CL would not let me down! These are the VP pythons that Kam and natassha have posted. I was so excited to see that the darker color in the shoe was the gold of my bag!!
> 
> View attachment 429369


 

Wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Edrine

fmd914 said:


> I know everyone is tired of fmd914 and her pythons...but I had to post this combo. You may recall I bought the bag a couple of months ago (Gucci) but was upset that Gucci didn't make matching shoes. Should have known CL would not let me down! These are the VP pythons that Kam and natassha have posted. I was so excited to see that the darker color in the shoe was the gold of my bag!!
> 
> View attachment 429369


 
fmd-those are divine!!



Roe said:


> these are an oldy but goodies. i've had them for about 4 years and i've been them up for the last 4 summers.


 

i love the pink!!!



danicky said:


> Here are my new additions.
> 
> View attachment 428389
> View attachment 428390
> 
> View attachment 428391


 
danickywow!!!



Roe said:


> i got my python privatate's about 2 months ago and today was the second time i wore them. i figured i take a quick snap and put them up.


 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

FMD, I swear I almost went up to python heaven!!! LOL, how can we (or rather, I) get SICK of seeing those lovely exotic goodies?? No way!


----------



## Chins4

Very excited by the arrival of 2 pairs of Rolandos this week so I thought I'd post a few pics of my little Rolando family


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are just fabulous! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

CHins~classics!!!  the colors are beautiful!


----------



## BambiKino

My Catenitas:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Woohoo!!!! Beautiful! Stunning! Sexy! Fabulous! 
Congrats Bambi!
Are you actually standing your dresser???? I  that!!!!


----------



## BambiKino

JetSetGo! said:


> Woohoo!!!! Beautiful! Stunning! Sexy! Fabulous!
> Congrats Bambi!
> Are you actually standing your dresser???? I  that!!!!



Haha, yes, I am in fact standing on my dresser. Doing that, plus wearing the heels, I felt like the tallest person ever.


----------



## irishiris8

Wow *Chins*, I'm totally jealous of your Rolando family 

Those are HOT, *BambiKino*!!


----------



## natassha68

Danicky - Wow !!!!!  super hot red's !! they look sooo sexy !

Roe - Nice old school pink's 


Bagnista - Gorgeous Blue patent leopard pigalles. one of my favs !


Laureen - Congrats on getting those gorgeous green satin pigalles signed, great choice !


Bebe -  your new blue satin VP's !!! wear them well ! 

JetSet - Love the shot of the bouquet !!... sorry about your hung up's 

Fmd - Wow, Wow !! ... twins!!... over your gucci bag !

Chins - LOVE your rolando family, wear them well ! 

bambi - Nice Caternita's ! 


 here is my latest purchase, had to get the black too only because these are like slippers comfort wise


----------



## keya

Chins ~  the Rolandos!


Bambi ~ I really love the Catenitas. Do you find them difficult to walk in? 


natassha ~ Congrats on the architeks!


----------



## danicky

*Natassha*, thank hun. I love your Architeks, they look stunning on you.

*Chins,* your Rolando family is TDF!!! Congrats!

*Bambi,* very nice.


----------



## Edrine

Chins4 said:


> Very excited by the arrival of 2 pairs of Rolandos this week so I thought I'd post a few pics of my little Rolando family


 
congratulations chins!!!they`are lovely!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

chins - Your rolando family is so beautiful! i cant even pick a favorite out of those 3...they are all absolutely TDF!

natasha - love the architeks! do you think they are more comfy than the NPs?


----------



## marchesa lover

Chins great collection of Rolandos!!!!! Sooo nice..


----------



## Chins4

Natasha - the Architekts look great on you  Are they really that comfortable? I'm beginning to hanker after the nude/gold combo - how did you find the sizing?


----------



## blackmango

Got this pair of nude patent decolletes from Lane Crawford in HK.....so deliriously happy when i saw them!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Boobie. Danicky  and Chins  !!

 Yes, they are more comfortable then any ones... they are cut a bit wider, so fair to say, more forgiving ....also with them being leather, instead of patent they stretch nicely  I also have the nude w/ gold combo and they are TDF too !.....I half sized up, and they are a tad loose, but extra comfy :okay:... highly recommended


----------



## natassha68

Black mango - They are TDF !!... never seen them IRF, not available in the US, congrats and wear them well


----------



## JetSetGo!

*blackmango * Those are actually the Clichys and they are TDF! They look ab fab on you!!!!!! I actually have a pair that I've been waiting for better weather to wear. Maybe tomorrow! 

*Natassha* I adore your Architeks! Divine!


----------



## natassha68

..... Thank you soo much Keya for making me size pictures normally !!.. Wow, I can see


----------



## natassha68

natassha68 said:


> Thanks Boobie. Danicky  and Chins  !!
> 
> Yes, they are more comfortable then any ones... they are cut a bit wider, so fair to say, more forgiving ....also with them being leather, instead of patent they stretch nicely  I also have the nude w/ gold combo and they are TDF too !.....I half sized up, and they are a tad loose, but extra comfy :okay:... highly recommended


----------



## lvpiggy

speechless! 



natassha68 said:


> ..... Thank you soo much Keya for making me size pictures normally !!.. Wow, I can see


----------



## keya

natassha68 said:


> ..... Thank you soo much Keya for making me size pictures normally !!.. Wow, I can see



no problem 
And those lace over nude satins are *gorgeous*!!
Love the architeks too!


----------



## irishiris8

*natassha- *oh my lord, those lace NP's (right?) are TDF!!!  Where did you find them?.  The architeks are gorgeous, too!


----------



## danicky

Blackmango, they are gorgeous!!

Natassha, lovely modeling pics. You Rock girl!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Nice clichys, *blackmango*. Absolutely love them! How much do they cost? I have discount at LC and can't wait for my pups to drop by there and pick those up!!!

PS: very nice home you have btw!


----------



## lolitablue

Hi Natassha, are the architeks comfy enough for an 8 hour work day at an office?


----------



## Edrine

Natassha- you will love your architeks more and more each time!congrats!!

bambi- the catenitas are gorgeous!


----------



## peppers90

*Blackmango~*  Those nudes look super on!!  Very sexy and classy~~

* Natassha~* you are on a spree girl~ Love all your new additions~ the nude NPs with gold tip are TDF!!


----------



## peppers90

*Bambi*~  hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Natassha - Architeks look great on you!
Chins - Looking at your Rolando collection reminds me that I really need a pair!
Bambi - HOTTT!!!


----------



## blackmango

JetSetGo! said:


> *blackmango *Those are actually the Clichys and they are TDF! They look ab fab on you!!!!!! I actually have a pair that I've been waiting for better weather to wear. Maybe tomorrow!


 
thanks JetSetGo for correcting me!  as you can tell, i am not great with models/styles...:okay:


----------



## fashionispoison

*roe* fabulous fabulous!
*
natassha68 *happy birthday! great collection!


----------



## JRed

python simple pumps.  love them.


----------



## sara999

DAMN YOU CHINS! now i need rolandos. in EVERY colour. haha, i'm not doing to well in the 'acquiring practical CLs' department!


----------



## Chins4

sara999 said:


> DAMN YOU CHINS! now i need rolandos. in EVERY colour. haha, i'm not doing to well in the 'acquiring practical CLs' department!


 
:devil: I'm terrible though because I get a little bit more of a buzz when the shoe seems completely impractial  Having said that I wear my Ros to work and they are comfortable (although I do take the lift rather than attempting 2 flights of stairs - I'm working up to stairs in 5 inch heels, honestly ).


----------



## Sammyjoe

Chins4 said:


> Very excited by the arrival of 2 pairs of Rolandos this week so I thought I'd post a few pics of my little Rolando family


 

Such a lovely collection!x


----------



## sara999

Chins4 said:


> :devil: I'm terrible though because I get a little bit more of a buzz when the shoe seems completely impractial  Having said that I wear my Ros to work and they are comfortable (although I do take the lift rather than attempting 2 flights of stairs - I'm working up to stairs in 5 inch heels, honestly ).


i see every rolando you own in my future, bank accounts be DAMNED! haha! i am going to add them to my list now, you devil woman!


----------



## Chins4

:devil::devil: Mmwwaahhaahhh!!!! It begins............


----------



## JetSetGo!

blackmango said:


> thanks JetSetGo for correcting me!  as you can tell, i am not great with models/styles...:okay:



not correcting, just sharing...a girl's gotta know what she's got! 

we are all still learning! 

btw, your house is amazing!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Chins4 said:


> although I do take the lift rather than attempting 2 flights of stairs - I'm working up to stairs in 5 inch heels, honestly ).



me too!!! I used to run up and down all day in my flats, but no more.... 

*Natassha* Those Nude Lace NPs are spectacular  Thanks for the big pix!


----------



## sara999

BambiKino said:


> My Catenitas:


SWOON! these are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## LoubouLush

sara999 said:


> SWOON! these are AMAZING!!!!


 
They are stunning!!


----------



## vikianderson

danicky said:


> Here are my new additions.
> 
> View attachment 428389
> View attachment 428390
> 
> View attachment 428391



*wOw !! *d* ~ those are hot !! ~ poss the most gorgy loubs i've ever seen *


----------



## vikianderson

*^ absolutely  these too !!

*


----------



## lvpiggy

vikianderson said:


> *wOw !! *d* ~ those are hot !! ~ poss the most gorgy loubs i've ever seen *


 
WHOA!!  how did i miss these when they were posted?!?!?!  they are sexy sexy sexy


----------



## JetSetGo!

Too fab for words!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Viki *and *lvpiggy*, you ladies are too sweet. Thanks


----------



## *Magdalena*

and my little eye candy.....My gorgeous EB Suede Declics-thanks to Laureenthemean 










and.....

my Bubblegum pink patent Decolettes-thanks to Lynn's Vegas  CL "investigation"







http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i157/mandrysi/IMG_1325.jpg?t=1210625177
love, love, love them!!!!!!!


----------



## keya

^ those are both gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## danicky

Magda, stunning additions. Love the colors. Congrats and wear them well!


----------



## MKWMDA

Whoa! LOVE the bubblegum pink decs!!

I must have been out of the office when the EB suede craze memo went around. I just don't have the fever. I mean of course they are gorgeous, but maybe I have to see them in person? Even a lady in my office who is like 50+ and has never heard of CL was lusting after them (I have no idea where she saw them, maybe on TV). I must be totally missing something. 

But they are gorgeous, of course! There is no denying that!!


----------



## Edrine

*Magdalena* said:


> and my little eye candy.....My gorgeous EB Suede Declics-thanks to Laureenthemean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and.....
> 
> my Bubblegum pink patent Decolettes-thanks to Lynn's Vegas CL "investigation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love, love, love them!!!!!!!


 
lovely!!!!



JRed said:


> python simple pumps. love them.
> 
> View attachment 430875


 
them too


----------



## Butterfly*

_*fmd*_ - Wow, that's some serious python! Very wild! Very cool!

_*chins*_ - Your Rolandos are lookers!

_*BanbiKino*_ - I love the backround, and of course, your Cats!

_*Natassha*_ - Congrats on both your architeks! I wish I could get a nude or white pair. Which reminds me,  I hope he makes a lace cat!. haha

_*blackmango*_ - those clichys are so purdy!

_*Magdalena*_ - They're both fantastic! But, right now, I'm really diggin the pink Decolletes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*magdalena*  wow! wow! wow! and oh yeah...wow!


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks girls for all the compliments!   :kiss:


----------



## fashionispoison

the pink one are fabulous!!


----------



## ledaatomica

When I first saw the Nordstrom Ruben Toledo Ads I knew then I wanted a pair of these. It took me a while though and I wasnt sure about the color I wanted. After several purchases and exchanges this was my final choice. When I opened the CL box and saw such a vibrant burst of color I had no doubt in my mind I was keeping these. I have just the right outfits too even a trench that color 

Welcome my new boudoir cobalt blue lovelies 100mm Rosazissimos


----------



## Stinas

Leda - those are TDF!!!!!!!  Great color choice!


----------



## Stinas

*Magdalena* - those colors are great!!!!! Love them!


----------



## fashionispoison

*ledaatomica *


----------



## Lynn12

WOW, leda that color is fantastic!!!  Great choice.


----------



## danicky

Leda, thoese are gorgeous. Love the color. Congrats!


----------



## irishiris8

Wow Leda, those are incredible!!


----------



## Chins4

Leda and Mags - WOW - what hot colours !


----------



## sara999

MKWMDA said:


> Whoa! LOVE the bubblegum pink decs!!
> 
> I must have been out of the office when the EB suede craze memo went around. I just don't have the fever. I mean of course they are gorgeous, but maybe I have to see them in person? Even a lady in my office who is like 50+ and has never heard of CL was lusting after them (I have no idea where she saw them, maybe on TV). I must be totally missing something.
> 
> But they are gorgeous, of course! There is no denying that!!



i know what you mean. i thought they were nice shoes and i really wasn't that into them until i saw chins photos and then suddenly it just hit me and i had to have them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Leda* Fabulous shoes and fun photos!  I love these and I'm so glad to see someone finally got them  even if it can't be me!  The Blue is stunning!


----------



## peppers90

Leda~ they are truly stunning!  They look so much better on~ They shout "OH LA LA!"  CONGRATS


----------



## xboobielicousx

leda and mag - i LOVe the blue color!! TDF!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Leda ~ Wow gorgeous and you have great legs!!!! I really want the red in this shoe!

Mag~ You know I love your purchases!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## stinam

*Leda - These are stunning shoes!  Absolutely gorgeous.  If you don't mind my asking, where did you find them in the cobalt blue?*





ledaatomica said:


> When I first saw the Nordstrom Ruben Toledo Ads I knew then I wanted a pair of these. It took me a while though and I wasnt sure about the color I wanted. After several purchases and exchanges this was my final choice. When I opened the CL box and saw such a vibrant burst of color I had no doubt in my mind I was keeping these. I have just the right outfits too even a trench that color
> 
> Welcome my new boudoir cobalt blue lovelies 100mm Rosazissimos


----------



## Kamilla850

Leda - absolutely beautiful, you made the right choice with this color.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ledaatomica

Thank you *Stinas, Fashionispoison, Lynn12, Danicky, Irishiris8, Chins4,xboobielicousx, Kamilla*!!! (gosh I hope I didnt miss anyone) The color really is stunning in person the pictures do it no justice. Like I said I didnt hesistate one second when I saw them and mind you I think I saw every color they made in those!



JetSetGo! said:


> *Leda* Fabulous shoes and fun photos!  I love these and I'm so glad to see someone finally got them &#8211; even if it can't be me!  The Blue is stunning!


 
Thank you! Now that I think about it yes, I havent seen any on the forum. Then again over the years I think my choices tend to be either the 'lingerie shoes' or the Pigalle 120s... thankfully taking a temporary break  from them. Variety is good. 



peppers90 said:


> Leda~ they are truly stunning! They look so much better on~ They shout "OH LA LA!" CONGRATS


 
Thank you! True, but I was always sure they would look good. There are CLs afterall and who can resist delicate feathers?



Noegirl05 said:


> Leda ~ Wow gorgeous and you have great legs!!!! I really want the red in this shoe!


 
Aww you are so sweet :shame:. At one point I did purchase the red ones. For some reason the red was a bit muted on those so I let go even though red is my fav color. Plus I couldnt find them in a 100mm heel. 



stinam said:


> *Leda - These are stunning shoes! Absolutely gorgeous. If you don't mind my asking, where did you find them in the cobalt blue?*


 
Thank you! I got those from NAP. There are plenty of sizes left. Nobody seems to be interested in purchasing them - lol.


----------



## keya

Leda. Love the color.


----------



## cjy

Leda I have always loved that shoe!!! The color is great on you and they look so nice on your feet!! Congrats!! I want a pair now!! I even like the red too.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

leda, those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Thanks *Keya* and *oo_let_me_see *



cjy said:


> Leda I have always loved that shoe!!! The color is great on you and they look so nice on your feet!! Congrats!! I want a pair now!! I even like the red too.


 
thanks *cjy* for the sweet compliments! I like the red too but this color was perfection for me. Something about already having too many red shoes


----------



## Butterfly*

*leda* -  Congrats on your new Rosazissimos! They're so purdy! :shame:

We wanna see your family portrait!!


----------



## ledaatomica

Butterfly* said:


> *leda* -  Congrats on your new Rosazissimos! They're so purdy! :shame:
> 
> We wanna see your family portrait!!


 

thank you 

I will get around to it someday when I am 'satisfied' with my collection. I am close but not there yet. All my CLs are on my myspace and I created an album with my collection. The family shot will have to wait :shame:


----------



## natassha68

Leda -  your new rosazissimo's. you could not have picked a more gorgeous color


----------



## natassha68

Thank you so much - LVpiggy, JetSet,Keya,Danicky , Edrine, Peppers, Stinas.. you are all too sweet !!
Irishiris - Got them at CL boutique !...

Lolita - Yes, I'd say definately can wear them all day !

Fashionispoison - thanks for the birthday wish !

Butterfly - lace Cat's would truly be TDF !!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*leda*, seriously those beauties are stunning


----------



## socalboo

Love Leda's blue shoes! They are so beautiful and they look so great on her!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

red glitter pigalle 100

Just for reference, I got a size 38.5 (my normal CL size) and they are a tiny bit big...could have used a 38.


----------



## ledaatomica

Thank you *Natassha, DeeDee and socalboo* 


*oo_let_me_see *congrats on your glam shoes! If only dorothy was really wearing those she would have easily knocked out the wicked witch with her fabulousness


----------



## danicky

oo_let_me_see said:


> red glitter pigalle 100
> 
> Just for reference, I got a size 38.5 (my normal CL size) and they are a tiny bit big...could have used a 38.


 
They are so pretty. Congrats and wear them well!!


----------



## cjy

WOW!!!! Gorgeous shoes!!!!!!!


----------



## keya

oo_let_me_see ~ Gorgeous!


----------



## dknigh21

Beautiful! Total Dorthy shoes. I love the red glitter.


----------



## socalboo

*oo_let_me_see *Great shoes! That's funny, I was thinking the same thing as leda when I saw them. That's Dorothy glam at it's best!


----------



## lvpiggy

oo_let_me_see said:


> red glitter pigalle 100
> 
> Just for reference, I got a size 38.5 (my normal CL size) and they are a tiny bit big...could have used a 38.


 
OMG these are GORGEOUS!!   *sigh* if only they came in the 120mm!!!!   wear them well!


----------



## peppers90

* Oh let me see*~  HOT HOT HOT!!  beauties~ what are you going to wear them with?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

WOW!!! OO_let_me_see...there is not place like home in those beauties...enjoying clicking your heels


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks everyone!!!  

peppers, good question!  I have no idea!  LOL  I have this one Theory light blue shirt I thought might look cute.  Of course, when all else fails, I wear black.  Any other suggestions???


----------



## JetSetGo!

oo_let_me_see said:


> red glitter pigalle 100



There's no shoe like CL...There's no shoe like CL....

Love 'em!


----------



## ledaatomica

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> peppers, good question! I have no idea! LOL I have this one Theory light blue shirt I thought might look cute. Of course, when all else fails, I wear black. Any other suggestions???


 

black for sure but also some sapphire blues and emeralds .. yum


----------



## archygirl

Here are my new...going back tomorrow VPs. SA gave me wrong size and they have a scuff on the side...But, took photos anyway.


----------



## karwood

Finally I have taken some pictures of my CL shoes .I have been wanting to post pictures of my  shoes since I recently became a member of tPF . I enjoy seeing everybodys snapshots of their CLs and look forward to seeing more .


----------



## Missrocks

socalboo said:


> Love Leda's blue shoes! They are so beautiful and they look so great on her!


 
 Agreed!  Oh, I have been eyeing these for a while and finally...a modeling pic to tempt me even more..


----------



## Stinas

*oo_let_me_see*  - Those are perfect Dorthy shoes!!!  I love them! Congrats!
*karwood*  - Great collection!  Expect it to grow within the year.  When I joined I only had 3 pairs...now I have around 18?


----------



## karwood

Stinas said:


> *karwood* - Great collection! Expect it to grow within the year. When I joined I only had 3 pairs...now I have around 18?


 
Stinas- thank you for your compliments. I totally understand how it is possible for CL's to multiply rapidly in one's closet. I purchased my very first pair of CL shoes this past October and I just  pre-ordered two more pairs today.


----------



## laureenthemean

My BF would kill me, because I'm on a ban.  It's so pointless to say I'm on a ban, because I never stick to it.  Anyway, these were just too cute to pass up, and such a bargain, too.  The toe box is a little tight (probably could have sized up 1/2 a size), but I guess I can always get them stretched.  I heard that Simples stretch out a lot anyway, right?

Oh, can anyone give me any info on these?  Are they just called striped Simples?  When did they come out, and what was the retail?  TIA!


----------



## keya

laureenthemean ~ I love those, they're so fun! Where did you get them??


karwood ~ great collection 


archygirl ~ hope you're able to exchange them for a pair in your size.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

laureen, those are so funky-fresh!  lol  I've never seen them before.  Very cute.


----------



## Kamilla850

Lauren - those are so cute, where did you find them?  

This is my newest pair, purple satin Very Noueds.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, those are gorgeous!  I LOVE the color!


----------



## po0hping

Kam 
the color is WOW


----------



## peppers90

*Lauren~*  cool simples!  Very unique~

* Kam*~  Ohhhh my favorite color purple/lavender!  Those are *TRUE *beauties!!


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> laureenthemean ~ I love those, they're so fun! Where did you get them??
> 
> 
> karwood ~ great collection
> 
> 
> archygirl ~ hope you're able to exchange them for a pair in your size.





oo_let_me_see said:


> laureen, those are so funky-fresh!  lol  I've never seen them before.  Very cute.





Kamilla850 said:


> Lauren - those are so cute, where did you find them?
> 
> This is my newest pair, purple satin Very Noueds.



Thanks, guys!  Kamilla, I saw those at Barney's BH, I just love the color!

I found my shoes on ebay late Sunday night.  According to the auction details, my BIN was an hour and a half after they were listed!  I contemplated them for a minute, but I just couldn't let them get away.  They're used, so the soles are bit worn and the leather is a little wrinkled, but otherwise the condition is great.  I got them for $144, including shipping!  Definitely the cheapest Loubs I've bought so far.


----------



## dknigh21

Kam, those are beautiful. The purple is simply gorgeous. Love 'em.


----------



## laureenthemean

peppers90 said:


> *Lauren~*  cool simples!  Very unique~
> 
> * Kam*~  Ohhhh my favorite color purple/lavender!  Those are *TRUE *beauties!!



Thank you!  I'm not usually a huge fan of Simples (nothing against them, I just prefer something a little more unique), but I really love these.


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Thank you! I'm not usually a huge fan of Simples (nothing against them, I just prefer something a little more unique), but I really love these.


 
right up there with you on the simples!!!! but I definately love the uniqueness of yours. congrats!


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> Lauren - those are so cute, where did you find them?
> 
> This is my newest pair, purple satin Very Noueds.


 
lovely Kamilla. I love purple! I have been on a quest for purple shoes recently. This is such a beautiful shade . I hope CL makes more of this color.


----------



## laureenthemean

ledaatomica said:


> right up there with you on the simples!!!! but I definately love the uniqueness of yours. congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## irishiris8

Kamilla-  LOVE those!  Def next on my list


----------



## karwood

keya said:


> karwood ~ great collection


Thanks keya I just read your post, I was watching Season Finale of ANTM


----------



## archygirl

keya said:


> laureenthemean ~ I love those, they're so fun! Where did you get them??
> 
> 
> karwood ~ great collection
> 
> 
> archygirl ~ hope you're able to exchange them for a pair in your size.



Oh yes, there was my size there...the SA grabbed the wrong box! Hopefully no one purchased them this evening!


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> Thanks keya I just read your post, I was watching Season Finale of ANTM



I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO glad that Whitney Won!!!! Sorry, not CL, but the Versace dresses were awesome!


----------



## karwood

archygirl said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO glad that Whitney Won!!!! Sorry, not CL, but the Versace dresses were awesome!


Yeeaaahhh Whitney!


----------



## *Lo

Leda I absolutely LOOOOOOVE those!!! The color is soo beautiful and the shoe is just soo chic, they look great on you CONGRATS!!

Kam I love the color of those, IMO that is my favorite, they will look gorgeous I know it!  Congrats on a beautiful pair

Oooo I loooove your dorothy shoes, they are very special, I know you must feel like a princess with them on


----------



## danicky

Wow, ladies gorgeous additions.
Kam, I love the color.


----------



## mytwocents

fatefullotus said:


> Sammie & Foxy --
> 
> Here are my new Pigalles. I've had them for about three weeks. They are current season, leopard print patent pigalles in 130mm and the heel used for decolettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Now this would be the definition of fierce]


----------



## danicky

^^ Very nice. Congrats on them.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean - Those are sooo cool!!!!  Love them!
Kamilla - I want those soo bad!!!  They didnt have my size at Barneys signing.  They look great!  Congrats!  How many signed ones to you have now?
Mytwocents - Very Sexy!


----------



## danicky

Here are my long awaited Black Grease Yoyo's 100.


----------



## Stinas

Dana - OMG!!!  Those are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> laureenthemean - Those are sooo cool!!!!  Love them!
> Kamilla - I want those soo bad!!!  They didnt have my size at Barneys signing.  They look great!  Congrats!  How many signed ones to you have now?
> Mytwocents - Very Sexy!



Thanks, Stinas!


----------



## ledaatomica

danicky said:


> Here are my long awaited Black Grease Yoyo's 100.


 
congrats *danicky*! good choice


----------



## danicky

*Stinas* and *Leda,* thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Danicky, those are beautiful


----------



## peppers90

Danicky~  Perfect!  Hopefully my next pair will be some black/grease yoyos!


----------



## natassha68

danicky said:


> Here are my long awaited Black Grease Yoyo's 100.
> View attachment 433590
> View attachment 433591
> 
> 
> View attachment 433592
> View attachment 433593
> 
> 
> View attachment 433594



Dan - Oh my !!! you got them at long last !! I'm soo happy for you ! they look so great !.. wear them well, congrats!

MyTwoCents- very nice patent leopard pigalle's !

Kam- Love the purple color, It's my fav of all the very noeud's, enjoy them


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh! this thread moves so fast I can hardly keep up.

*Laureen*  I've pm'd you about your stunning striped beauties. 
I think they are famous &#8211; having once belonged to British socialite Daphne Guinness! 
I would not be surprised if they were one of a kind.
They are "simply" fabulous. An incredible part of CL history.

*Karwood *I lve your collection! They variety is superb. I especially love your Taupe Fontanettes! 

*Archy *Sorry they didn't work out!!! :flower:

*Mytwocents* Adore those Leopard Pigalles! 

*Danicky* one word:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Danicky*, you know the yoyos are my first love...those look so yummy in the grease paint
*mytwocents*,those are fierce


----------



## cjy

Dana!....... You know how much I love them!!


----------



## sara999

hey you spoiled ANTM for me! i haven't seen the finale yet!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

danicky - those are TDF! i love the greasepaint ...i love how the sparkle 

kam - ok purple is my favorite color and those are about as perfect of a shoe as you can get!


----------



## karwood

*Karwood *I lve your collection! They variety is superb. I especially love your Taupe Fontanettes! 

Thank JetSetGo!

sara999:" hey you spoiled ANTM for me! i haven't seen the finale yet!!!!"

Sorry sara999- next time I will make sure to put the warning "SPOILER ALERT"


----------



## ledaatomica

Ladies I just wanted to clarify something - *mytwocents *I think was commenting on the fierceness of the shoes and not that they were an aquisition. The photos belong to *fatefullotus.*


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here are my Hung Ups. 
It's not the best pic, but I really do love them on. 

Thankfully, the seller and I resolved the issues. 

Forgive the white showing at the edges of the sole. 
I covered them sloppily with my not-preferred tape this morning. 
I will got back and do it properly with the good stuff tonight.


----------



## lvpiggy

JetSetGo! said:


> Here are my Hung Ups.
> It's not the best pic, but I really do love them on.
> 
> Thankfully, the seller and I resolved the issues.
> 
> Forgive the white showing at the edges of the sole.
> I covered them sloppily with my not-preferred tape this morning.
> I will got back and do it properly with the good stuff tonight.


 
wow!  these are so cool!  they never caught my eye on the shelf, but now that i've seen your modelling pic, i'm definitely running out to look for a pair!


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> wow!  these are so cool!  they never caught my eye on the shelf, but now that i've seen your modelling pic, i'm definitely running out to look for a pair!



*JetSet* always does that for me!  She always models things I never knew I wanted until I saw them on her!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehe! Thanks *lv* & *laureen*! 

They are so comfortable it's crazy!!!!

I will post more modeling pix after I square away my sole coverage.


----------



## danicky

*Chins, Peppers, natassha, Deedee, Claudia, xboobie,* you ladies are so sweet. Thanks alot!!


*Jetset*, thanks for the compliment. BTW, I love the Hung Ups on you. They are stunning.


----------



## keya

My Declics arrived today, sadly they're too big for me. 
They didn't come with a box or the dust bag, the seller (who took a week to get back to me with shipping costs, and promised to ship "tomorrow" for days) had jammed them in a Jimmy Choo box and gave me a Choo dust bag. I still can't figure out how she got them in that tiny box, after I took them out I can hardly fit _one_ shoe in there! I guess that's why the toe box of one of the shoes has a dent/crease in the leather ush:












(the box belongs to another pair, the dust bag is an extra I had)













They're stunning shoes, I wish they fit me right.


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> My Clichys arrived today, sadly they're too big for me.
> They didn't come with a box or the dust bag, the seller (who took a week to get back to me with shipping costs, and promised to ship "tomorrow" for days) had jammed them in a Jimmy Choo box and gave me a Choo dust bag. I still can't figure out how she got them in that tiny box, after I took them out I can hardly fit _one_ shoe in there! I guess that's why the toe box of one of the shoes has a dent/crease in the leather ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the box belongs to another pair, the dust bag is an extra I had)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're stunning shoes, I wish they fit me right.




Aren't those Declics?  Just looks like there's a platform to me.  Also, if they don't fit, what size are they?  Maybe I can take them off your hands.


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Aren't those Declics?  Just looks like there's a platform to me.  Also, if they don't fit, what size are they?  Maybe I can take them off your hands.



Oh, I meant Declics!!
Gosh, my brain must've shut down for a sec there, I think I need some sleep 

I've edited it now, thanks! 
They're a 38.5.


----------



## ledaatomica

*Keya *those Declics do look amazing! I am really sorry they dont fit right. Is the space at the back really huge? can liners/insole pads help at all or is it just too big?


----------



## keya

ledaatomica said:


> *Keya *those Declics do look amazing! I am really sorry they dont fit right. Is the space at the back really huge? can liners/insole pads help at all or is it just too big?



Thanks  They don't look so big in the pic, but I feel like I'm just swimming in them. I might try add an insole and a heel grip and see if that helps, but I'm more tempted to try to get a pair in the right size.


----------



## *Lo

Danicky those yoyo's look FABULOUS on you!!! congrats, they are really beautiful!


----------



## Chins4

Oh Keya, what a shame - they are so cool . They look so much hotter in your pics than on the websites  How much did you size up?


----------



## dknigh21

Danicky - Those Yoyos are hot! I love the subtle sparkle.

JetSet - I love how the Hung Ups look on you. They seem to emphasize the way your foot arches in the shoe. Very pretty.


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> Thanks  They don't look so big in the pic, but I feel like I'm just swimming in them. I might try add an insole and a heel grip and see if that helps, but I'm more tempted to try to get a pair in the right size.



Didn't mean to step on your toes before, Keya!  They do look amazing, I would just love a pair for myself.  Hopefully the insoles will help.  I would try Apara Gel Heel inserts, you can put them in the heel and the vamp. 
http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?category=cat20179&prodId=120527&brand=


----------



## keya

Chins4 said:


> Oh Keya, what a shame - they are so cool . They look so much hotter in your pics than on the websites  How much did you size up?



Thanks! I got them off ebay and couldn't find my size so I got them a full size up. I think they'd be pretty comfortable and easy to walk in if they'd just stay on my foot


----------



## keya

laureenthemean said:


> Didn't mean to step on your toes before, Keya!  They do look amazing, I would just love a pair for myself.  Hopefully the insoles will help.  I would try Apara Gel Heel inserts, you can put them in the heel and the vamp.
> http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?category=cat20179&prodId=120527&brand=



Thanks! I'll check those inserts out  And you didn't step on my toes, so no worries


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Keya *I love them.  They look beautiful on you. Sorry they're big. The 130s are htf, so at least you know if they don't work, you will have no trouble finding them a new home.

Thank you *dknigh21*!  I'm lving them!


----------



## archygirl

Here are my recent photos of the VPs that actually FIT. They are awesome!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay! They are beautiful! Congrats *Archygirl*!


----------



## fmd914

Wow!!!  I won't try to recap b/c I think I have not had a chance in two days and you ladies move fast!!!!  But I love the variety of styles that are being obtained.  The beautiful vibrant colors of blue and purple, the twists on classics like the grease yoyos (yeah), hung ups and declics as well as the beautiful classics like VPs!!!


----------



## danicky

*Lo said:


> Danicky those yoyo's look FABULOUS on you!!! congrats, they are really beautiful!


 
Thanks so much for the info on them. Yey now we're twins!!!


*Dknigh*, thanks so much.


*Archy*, thoese are beautiful. Wear them well.


*Keya,* sorry to hear the Declics didn't fit. They are beautiful though.


----------



## ledaatomica

really pretty *archygirl! *

3 years of purchasing the brand, 5+ years of  drooling for them and I havent gotten myself some of those VPs yet. *sigh* I will find the right pair someday!


----------



## archygirl

ledaatomica said:


> really pretty *archygirl! *
> 
> 3 years of purchasing the brand, 5+ years of  drooling for them and I havent gotten myself some of those VPs yet. *sigh* I will find the right pair someday!



THANKS!! *ledaatomica*. These dark brown calf leather were my first VPs, and certainly not my last! They are UBER comfortable! Saks had them in bronze and rose gold, as well as the dk brown and luggage (lighter brown). They also had black satin with black tip and black calf with red tip. I was THIS close to the black, but since I have so many black shoes...went for the brown.


----------



## fashionispoison

*kamilla* those are sooo pretty! 

*laureenthemean *awesome color! reminds of that cat in alice in wonderland  they're cute
*
danicky* 

*jetset* 

*keya* hope you find a pair that fits, they're beautiful


----------



## danicky

*Fashionspoison,* lol, I love them.


----------



## laureenthemean

fashionispoison said:


> *kamilla* those are sooo pretty!
> 
> *laureenthemean *awesome color! reminds of that cat in alice in wonderland  they're cute
> *
> danicky*
> 
> *jetset*
> 
> *keya* hope you find a pair that fits, they're beautiful



Thanks!  I think I'm going to have to get them stretched, though; they're really too tight.  I refuse to let them go!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*keya*...very very very sexy...they seem to pin girl too me love em
*archygirl*...those are beautiful


----------



## ashakes

I have been out of town for days so I can't possibly catch up individually.  Gorgeous additions everybody!  This thread does move way too fast. I have made some purchases myself, but I haven't even had time to take photos. Congrats!


----------



## keya

archygirl ~ They look great on you, congrats! 


Thanks! fmd914, danicky, fashionpoison, DeeDeeDelovely 




JetSetGo! said:


> *Keya *I love them.  They look beautiful on you. Sorry they're big. The 130s are htf, so at least you know if they don't work, you will have no trouble finding them a new home.


 
 Thanks!  I'm gonna hang on to them until I find another pair my size. Because of my location and the fact that no one really wears CLs or are aware of them here, it might not be that easy for me to find a new home for them (shipping costs are higher, buyers from out of the country would probably be worried about customs fees etc. It just seems like a headache I could do without) Plus, they're just too beautiful to let go. I've ordered a bunch of foot petals soles/heel caps so I'm going to try my best to make them work 



Anyway, to go with the theme of this thread, here's a pair of Kikas I got for my mom. They seem a bit tight in the toe box, though, so I'm worried they wont fit her :s


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Archygirl*, the VPs are perfect for you!

*Mytwocents*, the leopard print is so fun! 

*Danicky*, the yoyos look great on you! And so classy!

& *Kam*, the signed Noueds are beautiful!  What a classy pair to have signed! Congrats!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Oooh, missed *Keya's *new shoes, too - sorry the declics didn't fit.  I love the pair you got for your mom!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ashakes*  Can't wait to see you new beauties!


----------



## archygirl

compulsivepurse said:


> *Archygirl*, the VPs are perfect for you!
> 
> *Mytwocents*, the leopard print is so fun!
> 
> *Danicky*, the yoyos look great on you! And so classy!
> 
> & *Kam*, the signed Noueds are beautiful!  What a classy pair to have signed! Congrats!



THANKS! I am getting another pair next week, now that I have EGC to spend!!


----------



## archygirl

keya said:


> archygirl ~ They look great on you, congrats!
> 
> 
> Thanks! fmd914, danicky, fashionpoison, DeeDeeDelovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm gonna hang on to them until I find another pair my size. Because of my location and the fact that no one really wears CLs or are aware of them here, it might not be that easy for me to find a new home for them (shipping costs are higher, buyers from out of the country would probably be worried about customs fees etc. It just seems like a headache I could do without) Plus, they're just too beautiful to let go. I've ordered a bunch of foot petals soles/heel caps so I'm going to try my best to make them work
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, to go with the theme of this thread, here's a pair of Kikas I got for my mom. They seem a bit tight in the toe box, though, so I'm worried they wont fit her :s



They are cute and I love the color...are they a late Mother's Day gift?


----------



## panrixx

Karen wearing the black kid leather Decollettes I recently bought her.


----------



## Edrine

kamilla-OMG

archygirl- congrats!!they are lovely

keya- love the declics

danicky- the yoyo's they look amazing on you


----------



## Edrine

panrixx said:


> Karen wearing the black kid leather Decollettes I recently bought her.


 

nice choice as always panrixx!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Keya* Love those! I hope they fit your mom! 

*Panrixx* Hooray for Karen!


----------



## panrixx

I had to zoom into the shoes more than I would have liked because some one else wanted to get into the picture


----------



## danicky

Thanks *compulsive* and *edrine!!!*

*Panrix, *Karen's shoes are very pretty.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hahahaha! Panrixx, that's hilarious! So cute.


----------



## keya

Thanks! compulsivepurse, archygirl, Edrine and JetSetGo 


panrixx ~ Your wife is lucky to have you to buy her such fab shoes 
Your dog is too cute!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Karen is so cute!  But whose the woman in the background?  LMBO  Joking.  Karen looks cute with her hot jeans and CLs and your doggie is so lovable!


----------



## canismajor

I had to go back to look at the picture for a few seconds more, but....


oo_let_me_see said:


> *Karen is so cute!  But whose the woman in the background?  LMBO  Joking.  *Karen looks cute with her hot jeans and CLs and your doggie is so lovable!


----------



## cjy

panrixx said:


> I had to zoom into the shoes more than I would have liked because some one else wanted to get into the picture


Look at that face!!!!! Great shoes too by the way!!


----------



## sara999

awwwwww brian! karen's shoes are gorgeous as is your pup!


----------



## peppers90

*  Panrixx~*  Too cute; and the shoes look great


----------



## JetSetGo!

I have been working on a series of pix to put on my shoe boxes now that I am not keeping my shoes out on display. Finally, I am ready to share this more close-up view of my collection...

Check it out here

Enjoy!


----------



## socalboo

panrixx! That's so classic as are your wife's beautiful shoes!


----------



## panrixx

Thank's every one for your nice comments, Karen and I appreciate them all.


----------



## can008

I think I seriously have dog "problem"... here I am in TPF obsessing over Louboutin shoes and Chanel everything, except shoes... but I noticed that dogs make me want to buy whatever item photographed with them! 
Lovely decolletes, panrixx!!! They look really good on Karen (trust me, I have covered the cutie and took a good look at Karen's shoes).


----------



## sweetza

Got a new pair of CL's on Saturday from Mr. FedEx. They were $383 on neimanmarcus.com! So happy they came in perfect condition.  Black patent Ernestas, even my mom liked these!!


----------



## Chins4

Those are so cute Sweetza  And what a bargain


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sweetza, those are gorgeous and what a fantastic price!  Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sweetza said:


> Got a new pair of CL's on Saturday from Mr. FedEx. They were $383 on neimanmarcus.com! So happy they came in perfect condition.  Black patent Ernestas, even my mom liked these!!



OMG! The Ernesta Plateau is a pair I am dying for!!! 
I am truly hoping to find a pair once the sales start.
Congrats!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

sweetza - love the ernestas with a platform!  great deal too! congrats


----------



## keya

sweetza ~ What a bargain! I love the platform Ernestas, enjoy them!


----------



## fmd914

sweetza - what a steal for such a beautiful shoe!!  Congrats.


----------



## keya

So my Decolletes arrived today, after being stuck in customs forever... and I am not loving them. I got them off ebay, and I was certain they were black patent but it turns out they're black _jazz_.ush: I guess the reason why I don't love them as much is because they just don't "Wow" me like the Declics (speaking of which, does anyone know if the black leather Declic 120mm or 130mm is available anywhere?? I'd really really like a pair of these in a size that actually fit me ) So anyway, am I crazy for not loving these?


----------



## laureenthemean

keya said:


> So my Decolletes arrived today, after being stuck in customs forever... and I am not loving them. I got them off ebay, and I was certain they were black patent but it turns out they're black _jazz_.ush: I guess the reason why I don't love them as much is because they just don't "Wow" me like the Declics (speaking of which, does anyone know if the black leather Declic 120mm or 130mm is available anywhere?? I'd really really like a pair of these in a size that actually fit me ) So anyway, am I crazy for not loving these?



Yes, you are!  I think they look great on you.  On the other hand, I can understand the disappointment if you were expecting patent.


----------



## LavenderIce

keya--they're gorgeous.  I am sorry you're not loving them.  Do you think they'll grow on you?  I think they're such a versatile shoe.  Dress it up or dress it down.  They look sensible and sexy at the same time.


----------



## irishiris8

*keya*- they are truly beautiful!  i understand it's a shock when you get something you don't expect, after you've formed a picture in your mind, but those are really incredible on you!


----------



## marchesa lover

They look great on you but... If ur not happy get the pair u really want there is nothing worse than settling...  you will always say I wish I had those declics.
I gotta ask what is black jazz?? It looks shiny like patent.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Keya* i  hate to say it, but you are nuts. They are fabulous.  
So much sexier than the Declics.


----------



## karwood

Keya, those look gorgeous on you


----------



## Noegirl05

Keya~ I think they look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Keya, those are beautiful!  I'm sorry you are disappointed, I know how that can be.


----------



## keya

laureenthemean ~ Thank you  The fact that they're not patent is probably the reason why I was disappointed. I really wanted patent. 


LavenderIce ~ Thanks! I'm hope they'll grow on me since I kind of have to keep them (I paid more than retail for them (high customs fees) and I'd rather hang on to them than take a loss)


IrishIris8 ~ Thanks!   I guess the disappointment of them not being patent just got the best of me. Maybe they'll grow on me. 


marchesa lover ~ Black jazz is less shiny than patent. I wanted the shiny shoes :shame: I do have the Declics, but they're a size too big so I want a pair that fits me. 


JetSetGo ~ lol (I do feel kind of nutty ) You think these are hotter than the Declics?? I have to say I prefer the Declics, but maybe that's because I find them to be more comfortable. The Decolletes are cut so narrow.


Karwood ~ Thanks!


----------



## keya

Noegirl and oo_let_me_see ~ Thanks! 
They really are beautiful shoes, it's just that I wanted patent.:shame:


----------



## *Lo

some of my new purchases......red patent clichy 100's and black suede fontanetes


----------



## keya

^ great new additions, *Lo


----------



## Noegirl05

Lo* ~ Those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So are you ahead of me know LOL


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Keya


----------



## *Lo

LOL Noe!! Thanks!!  I dunno, you got did get an HG recently, lol


----------



## karwood

*Lo, great additons. Every time I see the black suede fontanetes, I am always tempted to buy a pair.  I already own a pair in leather taupe, so I think I have met my quota for the Fontanete.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Karwood!  I was actually surprised at how comfy they are!  I always resisted them bc they looked to me like they would hurt but saturday i finally tried them on and i LOVE them.  Now I am wishing i also had the purple ones that KAmilla has, lol


----------



## Noegirl05

Lo* You are right and I am on the edge of having one in my siggy shipped to me... want a hint


----------



## *Lo

^^^OMG Noe!!! I will be soooo J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!!!  LOL!  those are one of my HG's too


----------



## danicky

Keya, I love the Decolletes, they are beautiful. I really hope they grow on you, they are really pretty.

Lo, I love, love, love your new additions. Congrats!!!


----------



## Chins4

OMG Lo those Clichys are TDF  Those heels look very walkable too Think that I could have found my next purchase  How much did they retail for, if you don't mind me asking? 



*Lo said:


> some of my new purchases......red patent clichy 100's and black suede fontanetes


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Danicky


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> OMG Lo those Clichys are TDF  Those heels look very walkable too Think that I could have found my next purchase  How much did they retail for, if you don't mind me asking?



I believe the Clichy 100 retails for $535.  I'm looking for a pair myself...


----------



## Chins4

laureenthemean said:


> I believe the Clichy 100 retails for $535.  I'm looking for a pair myself...



$535  Thanks Laureen - think these have to be my May CLs! Rolando sizing as a guide, right? And in stock at Horatio?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Chins they are $535!  A steal, lol.  They are actually REALLY RREALLLY comfy too.


----------



## natassha68

Lo -  your new additions !!... wear them well


----------



## fmd914

LavenderIce said:


> keya--they're gorgeous. I am sorry you're not loving them. Do you think they'll grow on you? I think they're such a versatile shoe. Dress it up or dress it down. They look sensible and sexy at the same time.


 

DITTO!!!


LO - LOVE those Clichys!!!! Would love to see modeling pics of those!!!!!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Natassha and FMD!!!  Ill post modeling pics soon


----------



## keya

Thanks, LavenderIce and fmd914 

I've worn them around the house a bit and they're starting to grow on me. I still wish they were patent, though.












And a couple more pics of the Declics


----------



## Noegirl05

Keya~ I love both of them on you!!!!! I hope they grow on you!


----------



## babypie

*Leda*, those blue Rosazissimos are so pretty.

*oo_let*, gorgeous princess shoes. 

*laureenthemean*, wow, those are beyond cute! I've never seen them before.

*Kamilla*, yum, I love purple.

*Mytwocents*, I love those, they are so much fun!

*Danicky*, yay you got your grease!  Love them!

*JetsetGo*, very cool.

*Archygirl*, very nice, I love them! 

*Sweetza*, I love those! What a deal! 

*keya, *I love them, Decolletes are so classic.  But if they don't wow you...

*LO*, OMG I love them both!  But the red clichys are TDF!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Keya*,love em they are so cheesecake/vintage pin up
*Lo*,the clichy in red are so yummy


----------



## Stinas

Keya - Yes you are crazy for not loving them!!!  They look great on you!
Lo - I lovee them!  Where did you get the red ones from?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks BabyPie, DeeDeeLovely!

Thank Stinas!!   I got them from CL Horatio!  You should give them a call they would look fab on you


----------



## Stinas

^^^Im not allowed. lol  Im saving for pythons and a Chanel. hehehe


----------



## peppers90

*  Lo~* beautiful red clichys!!  too hot~

* Keya*~ great pic of those declics-they fit PERFECT!


----------



## ronsdiva

Keya, love the decolletes in the jazz. They look great on you.

Lo, I really love the color of the clichy's. The fonenetes look great also.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *babypie*!


----------



## gingerfarm

I really love these!  the contrast of the platform w/ the suede is beautiful.  



*Lo said:


> some of my new purchases......red patent clichy 100's and black suede fontanetes


----------



## *Lo

Stinas those are toooo fabulous things you are saving for!!  Cant wait to see them, when you get them!

Thanks Peppers, Ronsdiva, and gingerfarm!!


----------



## Kamilla850

*Lo congrats on your new additions, I love the black fontanetes, so pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congratulations Lo!!!!  They are both super-stunners!!!! You are so making me wish I got the Red Clichys when I had the chance! ush:

*Keya* They are both gorgeous! I didn't know you got the Declic 130s! Declicious!  FSR, I thought you meant the 100s. I think both of your new acquisitions are super hot. The Jazz is so much more "naughty librarian" than the Patent. Fabulously unexpectedly sexxxy...as in "Who me?"


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Lo, love them both!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Chins4 said:


> $535  Thanks Laureen - think these have to be my May CLs! Rolando sizing as a guide, right? And in stock at Horatio?


 
Yup, I did my Rolando size for them.  CL LV has the black patent as well.  I got my red ones from CL Madison.

Keya--I am glad the black jazz decollettes are growing on you.  They and the Declics look TDF on you.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Kamilla, Jetsetgo, and Ooo_let_me_see!


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Keya*, great decolletes!!

**lo*, what fantastic choices!!  Congrats!

*sweetza*, great buy!!


----------



## cjy

Wow Lo both of thoses are TDF!!!!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Compulsivepurses and CJY!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Man, You girls move fast! _*


OO*_ - Those red sparlkies are sooo _glamorous_!

_* karwood*_ - Love the setup! Love your collection!

_* laureenthemean*_ -  Love those striped simples!  I just love pink and burgandy paired together! 

_*Kamilla*_ - Again, those purple Noueds are elegant yet playful! 

_*daniky*_ - Love the black grease yoyos! Finally, the wait is over! 

_*Jet*_ - yay! Glad everything worked out with those Hungup! Love them!

_*keya*_ - wow, those declics are sky high. I wish they fit ya. And shame on your seller for cramming them into a tiny shoe box! Any what a fun pop of color for your mom with those kikas(?)! I also think those decolletes are gorgeous on you!

_*archygirl*_ - Congrats! Your VPs are fab!

_*panrixx*_- They look lovely on her! And what a sweet dog! lol

_*sweetza*_ - Congrats! What a great deal!

_*Lo*_ - Your red clichys are sooo adorably sweet. I want a pair. badly. Congrats!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Anyone know where the NUDE clichys are?


----------



## marchesa lover

Keya, Glad ur loving them you can never have too many CL shoes!!!


----------



## danicky

Thanks *Babypie* and *Butterfly*, lol the wait is over indeed!!


----------



## fmd914

Some of the ladies asked me to post a family pic of my Rolandos....So here you go, Ms. Plum, Ms. Wine, Ms. Green and the infamous Ms. EB!


----------



## Noegirl05

WOW now all you need is a black patent on the end!!!!! Fabu!


----------



## marchesa lover

Im soo jealous of your rolando family so beautiful!!!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Butterfly!!

Noe CL Madison Ave

FMD OMG OMG I loooove them they are all so beautiful!! I think I just fell in love with the emeralds


----------



## sophia_v

emerald rolando!!! Your rolando family is gorgeous!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Didn't quite do them justice, but here are my nude Clichy 120s.  They're quite a challenge to walk in, but I love them nonetheless.  The 100s would have been much more manageable, though.


----------



## danicky

FMD, wow the Rolando family is gorgeous!!!


----------



## danicky

laureenthemean said:


> Didn't quite do them justice, but here are my nude Clichy 120s. They're quite a challenge to walk in, but I love them nonetheless. The 100s would have been much more manageable, though.


 
Wow, they are gorgeous. I was going to ask how you manage to walk in them.


----------



## Edrine

laureenthemean said:


> Didn't quite do them justice, but here are my nude Clichy 120s. They're quite a challenge to walk in, but I love them nonetheless. The 100s would have been much more manageable, though.


 
they are just TDF!!!!



fmd914 said:


> Some of the ladies asked me to post a family pic of my Rolandos....So here you go, Ms. Plum, Ms. Wine, Ms. Green and the infamous Ms. EB!
> 
> View attachment 438291
> 
> 
> View attachment 438292
> 
> 
> View attachment 438293
> 
> 
> View attachment 438294


 
i love your rolando family!!!



gingerfarm said:


> I really love these! the contrast of the platform w/ the suede is beautiful.


 
ITA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

danicky said:


> Wow, they are gorgeous. I was going to ask how you manage to walk in them.



Haha, it's not easy.  There's actually a little bit of room in the heel, because the height pushes my foot forward so much, but a half size down would have been too tight.  Anyway, it hardly matters because the heel doesn't really slip off because when I walk, it's like tip-toeing; you don't really bend your foot with each step, you just kind of place it in front of you about this much: 
<--------------------> 
That said, I still love them.


----------



## danicky

laureenthemean said:


> Haha, it's not easy. There's actually a little bit of room in the heel, because the height pushes my foot forward so much, but a half size down would have been too tight. Anyway, it hardly matters because the heel doesn't really slip off because when I walk, it's like tip-toeing; you don't really bend your foot with each step, you just kind of place it in front of you about this much:
> <-------------------->
> That said, I still love them.


 
LOL, sounds interesting. I agree, they are just stunning.


----------



## Stinas

FMD - wow!  I didnt realize you had almost all of them.  Now all you really do need is the black patent.  lol....gosh....we are never satisfied are we? lol

Laureen - Those are HIGH!  but what a sexy shoe!  You know what to do in those! lol


----------



## fmd914

Noe - You get the black patent and I will borrow yours - at least for the group shot! Thanks Noe, lo, marchesa, danicky, sophia and stinas!!!  I must admit with the exception of the plum, they have all been just sitting in the closet.  I just can't bring myself to face the pain!  (plus we have had rain everyday but 1 for the past 40).  

Laureen - the clichys are gorgeous - car to dinner shoes?


----------



## laureenthemean

fmd914 said:


> Laureen - the clichys are gorgeous - car to dinner shoes?



Haha, yeah, pretty much.  Thanks, *fmd  *and *Stinas*!


----------



## Stinas

fmd914 said:


> Noe - You get the black patent and I will borrow yours - at least for the group shot! Thanks Noe, lo, marchesa, danicky, sophia and stinas!!!  I must admit with the exception of the plum, they have all been just sitting in the closet.  I just can't bring myself to face the pain!  (plus we have had rain everyday but 1 for the past 40).
> 
> Laureen - the clichys are gorgeous - car to dinner shoes?



Ill come over & wear them for you! lol
I know what you mean about the rain...same here(not sure if your in NYC area)  
Make sure you pre-treat them.  Kamilla suggested a certain thing to put on suede in another forum.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen* *gulp* OMG....Holy Gorgeous! 

*fmd914* Wowza! _She's like a rainbow...._


----------



## Chins4

fmd914 said:


> Some of the ladies asked me to post a family pic of my Rolandos....So here you go, Ms. Plum, Ms. Wine, Ms. Green and the infamous Ms. EB!
> 
> View attachment 438291
> 
> 
> View attachment 438292
> 
> 
> View attachment 438293
> 
> 
> View attachment 438294


 
Sooo beautiful


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Haha, it's not easy. There's actually a little bit of room in the heel, because the height pushes my foot forward so much, but a half size down would have been too tight. Anyway, it hardly matters because the heel doesn't really slip off because when I walk, it's like tip-toeing; you don't really bend your foot with each step, you just kind of place it in front of you about this much:
> <-------------------->
> That said, I still love them.


 
That's how they fit on me too.  I didn't try a half size down though.  I don't like room in the back of my heel, so I did not get these.  They and the Pigalle 120 aren't bad for the height comfort-wise.  Glad you  them.

fmd--all you need are the fuscia and black patent and your rolando family would be perfectly complete!  They are so gorgeous.


----------



## karwood

fmd914-  Your Rolandos are gorgeous Especially the purple and blue pair are tdf!!!


----------



## natassha68

laureenthemean said:


> Didn't quite do them justice, but here are my nude Clichy 120s.  They're quite a challenge to walk in, but I love them nonetheless.  The 100s would have been much more manageable, though.



 makes me shead tears ..... congrats!


----------



## ashakes

*Panrixx*, what a great picture. Karen's shoes look fantastic!

*sweetza, *great deal on the Ernestas. I ordered those from nm.com and they were so damaged. I'm glad yours arrived in perfect condition!

*keya*, I love the decolletes. I hope they grow on you because they look beautiful!

*Lo**, great purchases! I love the clichy and I'm eying those fontantes too, but in plum.  Congrats on the lovely additions. 

*fmd*, I love your rolando family. They all look so happy. LOL  Enjoy them all! Noe is right...all you do need is black patent! haha

*laureen, LOVE *your new clichy 120s.  I gave up on 120s a while ago unless they are NPs, VPs, or something w/ a platform, but those are gorgeous. Wear them well!

If I missed anybody, I apologize.  I haven't been keeping up on TPF land and there are always so many pages and threads to attempt to catch up. LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

*JSG, Lavender, natassha, and ashakes*--Thanks!


----------



## lvpiggy

mail lady brought a present yesterday!!


----------



## Edrine

lvpiggy said:


> mail lady brought a present yesterday!!


 

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Noegirl05

Oooh congrats!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*lv*, I'm not usually a fan of python, but I love the color on those!


----------



## MsFrida

Ohh, congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Beautiful,*Lv*...simply beautiful
*Fmd914*, love you Rolando rainbow
*Laureenthemean*...each day I am falling in love with the clichys


----------



## xboobielicousx

fmd - i absolutely love your rolando family!!

laureen - the clichys look TDF! there is no way i could walk in those though...i already have such a hard time with my 100s lol..

lv - beautiful! congrats


----------



## keya

Thanks!  Noegirl05, babypie, DeeDeeDelovely, Stinas, peppers90, ronsdiva, JetSetGo, LavenderIce, compulsivepurse, Butterfly, marchesa_lover and ashakes


----------



## keya

fmd914 ~ gorgeous Rolando family! I don't think I've ever seen the green suede Rolandos before, they're stunning! 


laureenthemean ~ Those nude Clichys are gorgeous! 


 lvpiggy ~ Wow! Those are HOT, I love the color!


----------



## fmd914

karwood, asha, deedee, xboo - thanks!  

Piggy - those look FANTASTIC on you!  I have them and they are just the most beautiful pair of shoes!!!!!!  You have a pair that has a great color combination!  Aren't they comfortable?


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, keya!


----------



## Missrocks

*LV Piggy~ *totally loving that color of python


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Ashakes!!! I am actually dying to get my hands on the plum ones too, I saw kamillas and its all i can think about now that i took the fontanete plunge, lol

Lauren I loooove your clichy, i wish i could walk in 120's without a platform but id probably kill myself, lol, knowing how much of a klutz i am

LVpiggy gorgeous pythons!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*fmd*_ - Ooooh...Your Rolandos look yummy. Love the green and blue!

_*Laureen*_ - Those clichys are beautiful!

_*lvpiggy*_ - Congrats on your privatitas!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Butterfly* *and **Lo*!


----------



## fmd914

keya - Thanks!  I love the green also.  I think they will be the next pair I break in!


----------



## shewaslo

laureenthemean - May I ask where you got those gorgeous 120 Clichys?


----------



## laureenthemean

shewaslo said:


> laureenthemean - May I ask where you got those gorgeous 120 Clichys?



I ordered them from the LV boutique.  I know they had them in size 40 when I called last week, and you'll have to fill out and either fax or email them back a form (do it ASAP, or they might sell the shoes they are supposedly holding for you).  Good luck!


----------



## shewaslo

Thank you so much!


----------



## Stinas

LV - those are TDF


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lvpiggy*!!!!  Is that what you got in Vegas???? Too fabulous for words! You definitely won the jackpot!


----------



## *Magdalena*

LVPiggy~total eye candy!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## natassha68

lvpiggy said:


> mail lady brought a present yesterday!!



Wow Wee !! LV - you have superb taste


----------



## danicky

LVPiggy, wow, thoese are sooooo hot!!! I love, love, love them!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

LVPiggy, fantastic buy!! I love the python in pink!!


----------



## Edrine

i've posted this on a thread yesterday..Simple 100 in electric blue patent and Africa Cork Sling in natural..


----------



## danicky

Very pretty Edrine!!


----------



## Kamilla850

I am loving all the new purchases ladies!  I can't keep up with this thread because it moves so fast.  
Edrine - those blue simples are beautiful!


----------



## xboobielicousx

edrine - i LOVE your blue simples...everytime i see a blue CL, i'm reminded how much i love this color!


----------



## blackbird

Sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work and some personal ****.  I'm on retail therapy right now though to try and make myself feel better due to something significant that happened to put  me straight down into the dumps. 

I did just score these though:


----------



## Stinas

^^ Sorry to hear about your rough times.  hugs & kisses to you~
This is the time when you can buy whatever you like & not feel guilty about them.  So buy buy buy! lol
Love the boots!


----------



## blackbird

^ Thanks Stinas! That's what I said. Got approval from my shoe-loving friend also. I bought a bunch of feel-good bath stuff also that should be arriving in the mail soon.


----------



## Stinas

^^Take a nice long bath, think about your shoes & relax.  All bad things eventually come to an end.  Things usually always turn around.  There are always bumps in the road...its what makes us stonger.


----------



## bogeyjay

blackbird said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work and some personal ****. I'm on retail therapy right now though to try and make myself feel better due to something significant that happened to put me straight down into the dumps.
> 
> I did just score these though:


 
nice boots.  i hope things get better soon, my fellow san franciscan .


----------



## Edrine

blackbird said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work and some personal ****. I'm on retail therapy right now though to try and make myself feel better due to something significant that happened to put me straight down into the dumps.
> 
> I did just score these though:


 

those are lovely!!i hope you feel better soon


----------



## fashionispoison

*keya* my fav classics!
*LO* **drool*
*fmd* you are the queen of rolandos!! so awesome
*laureen* ommmmg!!! they look so hot!
*lvpiggy* can't wait to see a hot outfit of yours with these amazing shoes!
*Edrine* the blue ones are so great!


----------



## Chins4

blackbird said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work and some personal ****. I'm on retail therapy right now though to try and make myself feel better due to something significant that happened to put me straight down into the dumps.
> 
> I did just score these though:


 
Cute boots Blackbird  Hang in there


----------



## laureenthemean

fashionispoison said:


> *keya* my fav classics!
> *LO* **drool*
> *fmd* you are the queen of rolandos!! so awesome
> *laureen* ommmmg!!! they look so hot!
> *lvpiggy* can't wait to see a hot outfit of yours with these amazing shoes!
> *Edrine* the blue ones are so great!



Thanks!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

blackbird said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work and some personal ****.  I'm on retail therapy right now though to try and make myself feel better due to something significant that happened to put  me straight down into the dumps.
> 
> I did just score these though:



They are gorgeous!  Sorry you're sad.  Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## JetSetGo!

blackbird said:


> Sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work and some personal ****.  I'm on retail therapy right now though to try and make myself feel better due to something significant that happened to put  me straight down into the dumps.
> 
> I did just score these though:



I am so sorry about your tough times... 
Sending you lots of love and kindness.


Fab boots btw


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*erdine*,love your new addictions
*blackbird*, those boots are too cute...sending you some love,doll


----------



## keya

Edrine ~ Love the EB simples, and the Africa cork slings too! 


blackbird ~ love the boots! Sorry you've hit a bump in the road, I hope things get better for you soon. *hugs*


----------



## Edrine

danicky said:


> Very pretty Edrine!!


 


Kamilla850 said:


> I am loving all the new purchases ladies! I can't keep up with this thread because it moves so fast.
> Edrine - those blue simples are beautiful!


 


xboobielicousx said:


> edrine - i LOVE your blue simples...everytime i see a blue CL, i'm reminded how much i love this color!


 


fashionispoison said:


> *keya* my fav classics!
> *LO* **drool*
> *fmd* you are the queen of rolandos!! so awesome
> *laureen* ommmmg!!! they look so hot!
> *lvpiggy* can't wait to see a hot outfit of yours with these amazing shoes!
> *Edrine* the blue ones are so great!


 


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *erdine*,love your new addictions
> *blackbird*, those boots are too cute...sending you some love,doll


 
thank you ladies!!


----------



## Veelyn

Lo, can I just say that these are THE most gorgeous shoes I have ever seen!


----------



## danicky

.


----------



## juneping

thou i had a little problem w/ this pair..but i really love them...the style and the color


----------



## Edrine

juneping said:


> thou i had a little problem w/ this pair..but i really love them...the style and the color


 

wow!!


----------



## laureenthemean

juneping said:


> thou i had a little problem w/ this pair..but i really love them...the style and the color



Love the En Passant!  I was thinking about getting them.


----------



## ledaatomica

juneping I love the En Passant. I was really close to getting a pair last month but the CL boutique in LV didnt have the 120mm version


----------



## danicky

Juneping, very pretty.


----------



## laureenthemean

I thought they were nude (SA said they were nude, and they look nude to me), but the box said "cream," and they do look cream in my other pictures.  Here are some with the flash:







So, what color are these?  I love them regardless, just wanted to know the correct color.


----------



## juneping

^...i think nude has bit tint of pink in it....the shoes sort of look nude to me...


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^OMG I love how high thoes look, how high are they?^^


----------



## laureenthemean

futurerichGirl! said:


> ^^OMG I love how high thoes look, how high are they?^^



They're the Clichy 120.  A challenge to walk in, but they sure do look sexy.


----------



## MsFrida

Oooh, they look lovely! are they ½ or 1 size up?


----------



## laureenthemean

MsFrida said:


> Oooh, they look lovely! are they ½ or 1 size up?



I went a whole size up.  There's a little bit of space in the back, because the shoes are so high they push my feet forward, but I think a smaller size would have been too tight in the toe box.  If your feet are narrow to normal, you might get away with going up only 1/2 a size.


----------



## danicky

Laureen, thoese are gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

danicky said:


> Laureen, thoese are gorgeous. Congrats!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Edrine*_ - Again, Congrats on your CLs!

_* blackbird*_ - Sorry you're having to go through a tough time, we've all been there! Stay positive... and I'm lovin those boots! (I just got a pair of wedge boots, too) 

_*juneping*_ - your red n passants are adorable!

_*Laureen*_ - They look nude in the photos..


----------



## laureenthemean

Butterfly* said:


> _*Laureen*_ - They look nude in the photos..



Thanks, just trying to get a straight answer!


----------



## juneping

thanks girls!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hey everyone.  I got my replacement nude patent simples in today.  Oh how I wish they were a 85mm heel.  Of course they are much better than the damaged pair I got last week, but I'm still not sure about the 70mm heel.  Tell me the truth...are they okay?


----------



## laureenthemean

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hey everyone.  I got my replacement nude patent simples in today.  Oh how I wish they were a 85mm heel.  Of course they are much better than the damaged pair I got last week, but I'm still not sure about the 70mm heel.  Tell me the truth...are they okay?



They look nice, though I personally am not a fan of lower heels in general.  Not sure if these are nude (with bad lighting) or beige, but maybe you could ask?
http://www.bobellisshoes.com/christianlouboutinnewsimpledecolletenudepat.aspx


----------



## blackbird

thanks everyone for the well wishes.  It'll take time I know for me to get better. I just wish I could fast forward to that point. I'm taking a bath tonight which should hopefully help somewhat.

I should hopefully get those boots next week and can take modeling pictures then.


----------



## lorrmich

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hey everyone. I got my replacement nude patent simples in today. Oh how I wish they were a 85mm heel. Of course they are much better than the damaged pair I got last week, but I'm still not sure about the 70mm heel. Tell me the truth...are they okay?


 
oo, sorry but I also don't love the lower heels.  If I am going to do Louboutin, I want the sexiness of the stilletto heel.  JMO


----------



## Kamilla850

OO - you know that my weakness is nude patent leather, but somehow the 70mm heel doesn't do much for me.  I think that these would be much nicer in 85 mm and superb in a 100mm.  JMO


----------



## Lynn12

^^^ I completely agree with Kam.  That color is too sexy to not be on a 85mm or 100mm.  I think that you need to keep hunting for the higher heel.  You will eventually find it.  What size are you?  We can help!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks so much girls.  I agree with you all...I just didn't want to admit it because I so desperately want a closed-toe nude patent shoe, but they just aren't doing much for me!  So say bye bye to them.  Easy come easy go, I guess.  LOL!


----------



## danicky

*oo_let_me_see*, love them. The color is gorgeous, and I agree the 100's are better than 85's.


----------



## juneping

personally i like the 85mm heels - more comfortable...but 100mm looks better...depends on how you are going to wear them
love the color...


----------



## bebexirene

*juneping*, they are gorgeous and the color is tdf!

*laureenthemean*, I love the clichy so much. They are really pretty!

*oo_let_me_see*, I love the color, but I personally would prefer a higher heel.


My two new purchases over the last week (I tried to watermark the pictures, and I think it looks so horrible with the watermark right on top of the shoes.  It just takes away the beauty of the shoes ):
Rolando Patent Leather in Wine
Rolando Suede in Plum

I'm in love with the Rolandos now! I want to start a Rolando family, just like some of the other girls 

Is it just me, or is the length of the toe box different for the patent rolandos and the suede rolandos?  For me, the patent one covers more of my toes and the suede one covers a lot less.  I hope that that's normal..


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^beautiful!!  I especially love the wine rolandos....


----------



## danicky

Bebe, they are gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lynn12

bebexirene said:


> Is it just me, or is the length of the toe box different for the patent rolandos and the suede rolandos? For me, the patent one covers more of my toes and the suede one covers a lot less. I hope that that's normal..


 
I agree.  My patent Rolandos cover more of my toes, but my new EB suede Rolandos are cut very low.  I am not sure if I like them like that.


----------



## juneping

*bebe*, beautiful shoes.

*ladies*, may i ask you *how long can you stand being in those 5"* *heels???* all day?
for me, i only wear them at work (i carry my 4" heels to work) and sometimes going out...but i can't last more than 8 hours or walking too much on the streets...and wonder if i am being lame...


----------



## Lynn12

juneping said:


> *bebe*, beautiful shoes.
> 
> *ladies*, may i ask you *how long can you stand being in those 5"* *heels???* all day?
> for me, i only wear them at work (i carry my 4" heels to work) and sometimes going out...but i can't last more than 8 hours or walking too much on the streets...and wonder if i am being lame...


 
I wear them when I go out, so a couple of cocktails help with the numb toes.  If you can make it 8 hours, then you are definitely not being lame!  The secret is the platform.  It makes all the difference in the world.

BTW, I love your avatar.  It makes me want to pet your kitty's cute paws!!!


----------



## juneping

lynn,
thanks ....now i know better.
oh, the kitty is not mine...i saw it somewhere on the internet and couldn't resist.


----------



## Stinas

ooo - I agree with the other ladies....but it all depends on what you need them for.  If they are work shoes, the shorter heel is not bad at all.  If they are play shoes, the higher heel is always sexier.
Bebe - Every time someone posts Rolandos I think of how stupid I was for passing them up  on Sale last season at Barneys(?cant remember exactly)
I really need to get a pair.  They all look so lovely!


----------



## fashionispoison

*laureenthemean* omg that color is soooo perfect!

*oo_let_me_see* hmm i think they're a perfect work shoe. depends on how you usually dress out of work. make them work, baby!


----------



## lawchick

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hey everyone. I got my replacement nude patent simples in today. Oh how I wish they were a 85mm heel. Of course they are much better than the damaged pair I got last week, but I'm still not sure about the 70mm heel. Tell me the truth...are they okay?


 
Please excuse my PSA but please be careful with your nudes and don't make the same mistake I did.  Your photos made me cringe a little because it took me to a very dark place in my CL love.  Well, I am being melodramatic but seriously I wore jeans with my nude patent Yoyos and the blue transferred onto the back seam of the shoes.  I was horrified.  I got most of it out but I want to warn others not to make the same mistake I did.    

Anyway, enough of me sounding like a mom giving a lecture.  I like your shoes.  I prefer a higher heel even for a low heel.  I have the simple 85 rather than the 100 and that is the lowest I go.  I think for work and for days you don't really feel like wearing heels but you want to be dressier than flats, they are great.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> ooo - I agree with the other ladies....but it all depends on what you need them for.  If they are *work *shoes, the shorter heel is not bad at all.





fashionispoison said:


> *oo_let_me_see* hmm i think they're a perfect *work* shoe. depends on how you usually dress out of work. make them work, baby!





lawchick said:


> I think for *work* and for days you don't really feel like wearing heels but you want to be dressier than flats, they are great.



*Work?!?!*  What's that?!    Well, I decided to return them.  Thanks everyone.  I feel fine about it...cause I was never 100% sure.  And $550 is still a lot of money to be unsure.

lawchick, thanks for the warning.  I had forgotten about that.  If I ever got color transfer on my nude patent NPs or Yoyos, I would !!


----------



## JetSetGo!

juneping said:


> *bebe*, beautiful shoes.
> *ladies*, may i ask you *how long can you stand being in those 5"* *heels???* all day?
> for me, i only wear them at work (i carry my 4" heels to work) and sometimes going out...but i can't last more than 8 hours or walking too much on the streets...and wonder if i am being lame...



I don't do streets either. I'm strictly indoors! 

*bebexirene* 

*Ooh_let_me_see* I think you made a good choice. That low heel is too low for the shape in my opinion. It's always good to make room for the perfect shoe. :flower:


----------



## xboobielicousx

that sounds just like me lol...i wear my flip flops coming into and out of work...from the parking garage to the office while carrying my CLs...then when i get into the office i put on my CLs ...i am in awe of you ladies that can walk in them all day long!



juneping said:


> *bebe*, beautiful shoes.
> 
> *ladies*, may i ask you *how long can you stand being in those 5"* *heels???* all day?
> for me, i only wear them at work (i carry my 4" heels to work) and sometimes going out...but i can't last more than 8 hours or walking too much on the streets...and wonder if i am being lame...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely new additions, *bebe*


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *bebe *and *fashionispoison*!


----------



## natassha68

Good decision Oo_Let.... I would not have kept them.


----------



## MKWMDA

SO I realize that I got my brown VPs and my Rose Gold VPs and never posted the modeling pics. It is also my first attempt at watermarking, and I didnt have a transparency tool, so they are pretty bright. 

Rose Gold VP (color is pinker than this, it looks very gold)











Chocolate Brown VP (sorry one of them looks dark, I tried to edit the photos, and I pushed a button and it made it darker, and I couldnt undo it)


----------



## keya

juneping ~ love the color! 


 laureenthemean ~ Those look HOT!


oo_let_me_see ~ Sorry you didn't get a pair that wow'ed you, good luck finding a pair with a higher heel. 


bebexirene ~ love the Rolandos!


MKWMDA ~ great new additions!


----------



## Edrine

MKWMDA said:


> SO I realize that I got my brown VPs and my Rose Gold VPs and never posted the modeling pics. It is also my first attempt at watermarking, and I didnt have a transparency tool, so they are pretty bright.
> 
> Rose Gold VP (color is pinker than this, it looks very gold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Brown VP (sorry one of them looks dark, I tried to edit the photos, and I pushed a button and it made it darker, and I couldnt undo it)


 

they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## gemruby41

Bebe-the Rolandos are gorgeous!!! Too bad I can't walk in 5" heels.  Too much pain for me.

MKWMDA-love the VP's.


----------



## peppers90

* Bebe~* Congrats on your new rolando additions!  Those plums are TDF

*MKWMDA*~ Very pretty VPs; the color looks very pretty!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

MKWMDA, gorgeous additions!!!!!


----------



## Missrocks

*MKWMDA~* I especially love those rose gold VP's on you!


----------



## MKWMDA

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stinas

*MKWMDA* - love them!


----------



## Noegirl05

Martha~ I sooo need some VP's in my life!


----------



## *Lo

MKWMDA I love your VP's especially the rose golds!  They are gorgeous


----------



## danicky

*MKWMDA *great new additions. Wear them well!!!


----------



## peppers90

Oldie but goodie; and super comfy!  Cork VPs


----------



## danicky

Peppers, love the cork VP's.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Peppers, I love those!  I ordered a pair from Saks last year but they were too big.  I was so upset.


----------



## socalboo

*MK & peppers *- love those VPs they look great on you girlies!


----------



## cjy

Peppers I love them!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Peppers they look amazing on you!


----------



## xboobielicousx

agree with everyone..the corks look great peppers!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous *Peppers *& *MKWMDA*!!!!


----------



## Chins4

JetSetGo! said:


> Fabulous *Peppers *& *MKWMDA*!!!!



ITA


----------



## Edrine

peppers90 said:


> Oldie but goodie; and super comfy! Cork VPs


 
peppers i love the vp's!!


----------



## peppers90

THANKS ladies!! Have a happy Memorial Day weekend~~


----------



## catcat

whow peppers these look beautiful on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

nice,pepper


----------



## Chins4

*Lo said:


> some of my new purchases......red patent clichy 100's and black suede fontanetes



Lo - just wanted you to know that I've bought a pair of the red Clichys for my May CLs and it's all your fault :devil:! Without your pics I wouldn't have even thought of them


----------



## MKWMDA

Noegirl05 said:


> Martha~ I sooo need some VP's in my life!



You do! And since you have so many other styles, you need some SPICY VPs. Something with a little kick.


----------



## keya

peppers90 ~ Love the cork VPs!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Peppers*! I don't think I said it before, but Mama, you got legs!!!


----------



## karwood

*Peppers *& *MKWMDA: You both look fabulous in those VP's*


----------



## Noegirl05

MKWMDA said:


> You do! And since you have so many other styles, you need some SPICY VPs. Something with a little kick.




You are right... what do you suggest?


----------



## keya

I posted these in other threads, but anyway.. :


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG!  Keya, every time I see your Sirenes, I die a little. They are sooooo spectacularly beautiful. 

I just ordered these from Saks.com 






I know they're not for everyone, but they are beautiful to me.


----------



## keya

^ Thanks, JSG 

I can't wait to see modeling pics of those lolas


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

keya...oh my nerd...love the yoyos in pythons...my eyes


----------



## gemruby41

keya said:


> I posted these in other threads, but anyway.. :


, those are TDF!!!


----------



## Edrine

JetSetGo! said:


> OMG!  Keya, every time I see your Sirenes, I die a little. They are sooooo spectacularly beautiful.
> 
> I just ordered these from Saks.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're not for everyone, but they are beautiful to me.


 
i saw these IRL they are so lovely...


----------



## ladylouboutin

Keya - those are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## archygirl

I just ordered these, to arrive on Friday!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1211830213868&ev19=2:15
Almost purchased these, but I think I like the slingback better...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1211830280270&ev19=1:9

Do you think I made the right decision?


----------



## lorrmich

^^yes I think you made a good decision. Both are really pretty, but I like the slings better and would have chosen the same way if I were buying them!!  Congrats and please post pics.


----------



## lorrmich

and keya those are so unique and stunning, congrats!! what great taste you have.

And to all the others, I love looking at everyone's shoes, I just don't get in here to often so it would take me forever to go back and comment.  But you all have such wonderful taste in shoes.  keep them coming.


----------



## fashionispoison

Some of my shoes


----------



## fashionispoison

more to come...


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## LavenderIce

Wow fashionispoison!  You hit the jackpot!  They are gorgeous!

keya--love your sirenes and yoyos!


----------



## Stinas

fashionispoison - im speechless!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Wow* fashionispoinson!!! Love your new additions!


----------



## Chins4

OMG Fashionpoison - you have been busy


----------



## MsFrida

Fashionispoison - I'd KILL to get your collection!


----------



## keya

fashionispoison ~ What a great collection!


----------



## mjvictamonte

fashionispoison- gorgeous new purchases! i love the blue simple cortas (new simples??)! we need an updated family pic now! i'd love to see your whole collection!


----------



## shoecrazy

fashionispoison - thanks for the eye candy! those blue new simples are gorgeous - I want to see modeling pictures!


----------



## JRed

wow fashionpoison, love them!

here are my latest pairs.  red patent new simples and black patent rolandos.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Gorgeous, JRed!


----------



## shoecrazy

JRed said:


> wow fashionpoison, love them!
> 
> here are my latest pairs.  red patent new simples and black patent rolandos.



These are both gorgeous - great choices!


----------



## keya

Nice additions, JRed!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love the red new simples!  Congrats!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks Lorrmich!


----------



## kanaij1

Love the Rolandos and the Simples.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fashion! What a fabulous collection!!! I want your Camel Decolletes!!!


----------



## socalboo

*fashion* omg! Gorgeous shoes!
*JRed* Love the Rolandos, dying for a pair in black myself! Red Simples are lovely!


----------



## loulouchic

This is shoe heaven, love your collections ladies.
Here is a picture of my CL shoes.


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you *lavender, stinas, jetset, socalboo, chins4, msfreda, ooletmesee, shoecrazy, jred, and mjvictamonte*

*jred* the red simples are hot!
*
kanaij1*- me, too!!  

i'll be sure to get a fam pic once i move into my new place


----------



## bebexirene

*MKWMDA*, I love the rose gold VP so much!

*peppers90*, absolutely gorgeous!

*keya*, both pairs are tdf!

*JetSetGo!*, those are so cute!!

*fashionispoison*, I love your collection so much!

*JRed*, love the Rolandos!

*loulouchic*, I love the yellow Joli Noeud slides!  I wanted to get a pair, but I couldn't find it in my size ;[


----------



## Missrocks

Fashionpoison~ your collection rocks!
JRed~ Love those classics!


----------



## JRed

thanks everyone!


----------



## lvpiggy

loulouchic said:


> This is shoe heaven, love your collections ladies.
> Here is a picture of my CL shoes.


 
seeing your collection makes me feel a MAJOR need to buy some more colorful CLs!


----------



## lvpiggy

i swear, one of these days, i'm going to die of pure CL overload in this thread!!!



keya said:


> I posted these in other threads, but anyway.. :


----------



## lvpiggy

oink oink oink . . . . this little piggy bought some louboutins . . . 

so my best girlfriend showed me this book she's reading, and i just had to share the opening lines with everyone here on tpf . . . 

_"sex in a box. that's what it was. spine-tingling, heart-stopping, decadent sex in a box. _

_Lorna Rafferty pushed the tissue aside, and the heady smell of leather filled her nostrils, sending a familiar tingle straight through her core. the feeling - this *thrill*, never got old, no matter how many times she went through this ritual."_

wonder what she could be talkin about? 

so anyway, before i post any vegas pix, MOUGE ZEPPAS ARE HERE! NO i'm not getting married anytime soon, but yes, i've found the shoes i'm wearing! much as i'm tempted to break them out now, i'm determined to keep them in tissue until i get married  so i've got my something blue:


----------



## laureenthemean

Love them, *lvpiggy*!  I've really wanted some Mouche Zeppas or Ambrosinas, they're like lingerie for your feet.  Definitely "sex in a box."


----------



## panrixx

They look great lvpiggy and they are a Limited edition as well .  What more could a girl want, apart from a husband


----------



## Azusa

Omg lvpiggy they look gorgeous!! i wish i have wedding shoes like those!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lvpiggy* fabulous!!!! I love that you're waiting until you get married...hehehehe

*loulouchic* divine collection!


----------



## xboobielicousx

fashionispoison - your collection is TDF!

lvpiggy - those are sooooooooooooooo beautiful!  congrats!  so sexy 

jred - love love love the rolandos


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lvpiggy, THOSE ARE THE BEST WEDDING SHOES EVER.  I would get married all over again if I could wear those.  (I'd still pick the same guy.  )  Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

LVpiggy - just WOW, that is all I can say, these shoes are amazing.


----------



## danicky

Gorgeous shoes ladies. 
LV, I love thoese. That is the perfect wedding shoe.


----------



## bebexirene

*lvppiggy*, those are soo gorgeous!


----------



## keya

loulouchic ~ nice collection!


lvpiggy ~ Those are the _perfect_ wedding shoe!


----------



## Chins4

lv piggy - OMG it's like your feet have been shopping at Agent Provocateur  Sex on legs


----------



## babypie

*lvpiggy* those are absolutely beautiful-sexy.


----------



## natassha68

the mouche's LV !!!


----------



## eggpudding

*lvpiggy - *DIIIIIIIVINE indeed! The most stunning wedding shoes ever


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Lvpiggy*- I think I saw these in a thread a while back and had to seriously restrain myself! They are so gorgeous and they look amazing on you!


----------



## peppers90

LV~ beautiful!  They look fab on you


----------



## laureenthemean

Hope you guys aren't sick of Anemones yet, because I've got pictures of my new loves:


----------



## ledaatomica

laureenthemean said:


> Hope you guys aren't sick of Anemones yet, because I've got pictures of my new loves:


 
cant ever get sick of those! congrats!!!! they look divine as expected


----------



## keya

laureenthemean ~ beautiful! congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *leda* and *keya*!  I keep pulling them out of the box to look at them, and then putting them back for safekeeping.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Laureen
They seriously just took my breath away. 
My husband said "are you okay?"
Congratulations, Laureen. 
They are nothing short of stunning.


----------



## peppers90

Laureen~ How could we get sick of THOSE??  They are truly a work of art


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> They seriously just took my breath away.
> My husband said "are you okay?"
> Congratulations, Laureen.
> They are nothing short of stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

peppers90 said:


> Laureen~ How could we get sick of THOSE??  They are truly a work of art


Thanks, *peppers*!


----------



## eggpudding

*laureen, *my oh my!! They are truly stunning!


----------



## shoecrazy

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks, *leda* and *keya*!  I keep pulling them out of the box to look at them, and then putting them back for safekeeping.



That's my new 'should I buy this shoe?' test - do I keep going back just to look at and admire them.

Congratulations on your beautiful anemones!


----------



## Kamilla850

peppers90 said:


> Laureen~ How could we get sick of THOSE??  They are truly a work of art




This is SO true.  Lauren, congrats.  The anemones are seriously beautiful.  Enjoy them and wear them well.  They are beyond words.


----------



## cjy

Lauren, they are seriously beautiful. Enjoy them!!!


----------



## danicky

Laureen, thoese are gorgeous.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Most of my more exciting purchases are on the way, but I figured I'd post these while I'm waiting for those to get here. My yellow patent Joli Noued Dorcets just came in the mail today and I got my Bruges about a week ago- an ebay steal for $202 (yes, they're authentic- they used to belong to another tPFer!). They fit like a glove and they're seriously the most comfortable CLs I own! Anyway, here are my newest babies (excuse the horrible pedicure- I have an appointment for tomorrow!):


----------



## danicky

MyPurseA, I love your new additions. Wear them well.


----------



## cjy

Great new additions!


----------



## marchesa lover

laureenthemean they are sooo beautiful!


----------



## letsgoshopping

*MPA*!!! WHERE DID YOU FIND THOSE YELLOW JOLI? OHMYGOD THOSE ARE SPECTACULAR!

We both know I won't mention how you outbid me for the Bruges. Still bitter. Just so you know. 

*Laureenthemean*- great a great deal on such a beautiful shoe!


----------



## Souzie

Hey all! Guess what came in the mail today?? Good Lord, I've been searching forever for these!!!


----------



## irishiris8

what great additions everyone!


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> This is SO true.  Lauren, congrats.  The anemones are seriously beautiful.  Enjoy them and wear them well.  They are beyond words.





cjy said:


> Lauren, they are seriously beautiful. Enjoy them!!!





danicky said:


> Laureen, thoese are gorgeous.





marchesa lover said:


> laureenthemean they are sooo beautiful!


 Thank you for the nice comments, everyone!


----------



## Missrocks

*LVPiggy~* Thanks for posting pics! Those are great wedding shoes.


----------



## ledaatomica

xsouzie said:


> Hey all! Guess what came in the mail today?? Good Lord, I've been searching forever for these!!!


 
congrats! these are my fave version of the activas AND perfect for summer too!


----------



## Stinas

LV - Those are too pretty!!!  
Laureen - Love them!  No one can ever get sick of them!
My Purse - The Jolis are TDF...thats why I have them too lol
xsouzie - I love the Activas, but they are soooo yummy in python!!!  Did you grab them off ebay?  I might have to grab myself a pair even though I have them in the Aztec version. lol


----------



## *Magdalena*

My Purse Addiction said:


> Most of my more exciting purchases are on the way, but I figured I'd post these while I'm waiting for those to get here. My yellow patent Joli Noued Dorcets just came in the mail today and I got my Bruges about a week ago- an ebay steal for $202 (yes, they're authentic- they used to belong to another tPFer!). They fit like a glove and they're seriously the most comfortable CLs I own! Anyway, here are my newest babies (excuse the horrible pedicure- I have an appointment for tomorrow!):


 
I WANT the yellow patent Jolis.....BADLY!!!!!  They look beautiful on you.  I couldnt find them anywhere!?!  where did you get them???? thanks in advance

xsouzie~these look sooo good on you, especially with your tan!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *stinas*!


----------



## bogeyjay

souzie - those are hot!  they definitely look better on than in the box.  how does sizing run?


----------



## Souzie

*ledaatomica*, *magdalena: *Thank you!!

*stinas:* Yes, I did get them from ebay...best deal ever!  Since you already have the aztec, why don't you get the pythons in black?

*bogeyjay:* Thanks!  They run half a size smaller.  I normally wear 5.5 and I got them in 6.


----------



## bebexirene

*laureenthemean*, I love the Anemone!  They are absolutely gorgeous!  I have a pair as well, but I still haven't worn them yet cause I'm scared that I'm going to ruin them.  Wear them well =]

*My Purse Addiction*, the yellow patent Joli Noeud Dorcets are beautiful!  I'm looking for a pair in my size as well.

*xsouzie*, those Activas are so sexy!


----------



## Stinas

xsouzie - I haven't found them on ebay yet....I dont feel like paying retail for them, even though I probably wont be able to find them in a regular store.  Ill snatch them up when I find them on ebay.


----------



## laureenthemean

bebexirene said:


> *laureenthemean*, I love the Anemone!  They are absolutely gorgeous!  I have a pair as well, but I still haven't worn them yet cause I'm scared that I'm going to ruin them.  Wear them well =]
> 
> *My Purse Addiction*, the yellow patent Joli Noeud Dorcets are beautiful!  I'm looking for a pair in my size as well.
> 
> *xsouzie*, those Activas are so sexy!


Thanks, *bebe*!  Yeah, I'm a little afraid myself, but they're too pretty not to wear out!


----------



## bogeyjay

i've been busy/lazy the past month and a half but finally got around to taking some pictures. here are the latest acquisitions:

bourge zeppa suede boots, declics, & silver NP glitters. the glitters get to appear in full size for the simple fact that they're silver NP glitters .

we also picked up python VP's over the weekend, but i will hold off on posting pics until the new love of my life posts hers  . i don't want to steal her thunder.


----------



## Edrine

bogeyjay said:


> i've been busy/lazy the past month and a half but finally got around to taking some pictures. here are the latest acquisitions:
> 
> bourge zeppa suede boots, declics, & silver NP glitters. the glitters get to appear in full size for the simple fact that they're silver NP glitters .
> 
> we also picked up python VP's over the weekend, but i will hold off on posting pics until the new love of my life posts hers  . i don't want to steal her thunder.


 

wow


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Bogeyjay*- the glitters are beyond beautiful in the silver! They are one of my HG shoes...don't know why I passed on them in the first place!


----------



## Chins4

bogeyjay said:


>


 
 the silver glitters - don't know why I love these and not the gold but I think I just found a new HG ush:


----------



## xboobielicousx

bogeyjay - i LOVE the glitters! esp in silver...i wish my wardrobe had more things to wear them with but unfort i'm boring so i can only live vicariously through you guys! they are beautiful!

laureen - those Anemone are TDF!  they are such a statement shoe! i cant wait to see modeling pics

mypurseaddiction - welcome to the yellow joli club   they are gorgeous!!! i LOVE them...cant wait to see what outfits you will pair them with


----------



## keya

My Purse Addiction ~ Love the yellow Jolis and your pictures makes me want a pair of bruges. 


xsouzie ~ love the Activas! 


Bogeyjay ~ Nice new additions!


----------



## keya

The mailman brought me my new leopard Pigalle 70 today. I know the low heel height and the patent leopard isn't a crowd favourite, but I passed on a good deal on them recently and told myself that if I came across one again I'd get them, so when I did my ban didn't really count . I'm on one for real this time, though (unless something really spectacular comes up  ) I generally find the lower heels heights to be more comfortable, especially if I'm going to be on my feet most of the day. 







Would this scratch bother you if it wasn't mentioned in the item description? 







And the semi-mandatory modeling shot:


----------



## sara999

i think they're cute!


----------



## danicky

*Bogey*, love your new additions. The glitter NP's are stunning.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I love those leopards Keya!


----------



## socalboo

*bogeyjay* - love those glitters!
*keya* - I have those and I love, love, love them! They are so comfy and cute! They look great on you! I would be bothered about the scratch not being mentioned, but you can't really see it when they're on. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Jay *contrats on the new additions. the silver glitters are my fave glitters! They are so stunning. And ofcourse the others new additions are fab. In fact CL boots are a must and well the bourges are one of the best styles. Excellent taste once again!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Keya* I think they're fab and fun! 

*Bogey* Gorgeous new shoes! Congrats on finding the Declics!

I know this sounds crazy, but...
One day, when one of my pairs is beat, I plan to 
glue glitter all over them so I'll have my own!
Of course, I don't know how beat they'd have to 
be for me to take such drastic measures....
but it's a thought in my head.


----------



## ledaatomica

JetSetGo! said:


> I know this sounds crazy, but...
> One day, when one of my pairs is beat, I plan to
> glue glitter all over them so I'll have my own!
> Of course, I don't know how beat they'd have to
> be for me to take such drastic measures....
> but it's a thought in my head.


 
I have been thinking of doing that to my matadors with the thin patent heel peeling off... I love that shoe but I hate walking around with them with the scuffed heel. Its minor but it gets to me!


----------



## lvpiggy

*laureenthemean, panrixx, Azusa, JetSetGo!, xboobielicousx, oo_let_me_see, Kamilla850, danicky, bebexirene, keya, babypie, natassha68, eggpudding, My Purse Addiction, peppers90, **Missrocks, Stinas, Louboutin Lover* - oh wow thanks to every single one of you for the outpouring of kind words!  don't you feel like such a warm & fuzzy atmosphere  this past weekend with alll the excitement & anticipation of Stinas getting her HG?!?   and all around i say!



Chins4 said:


> lv piggy - OMG it's like your feet have been shopping at Agent Provocateur  Sex on legs


 


laureenthemean said:


> Love them, *lvpiggy*! I've really wanted some Mouche Zeppas or Ambrosinas, they're like lingerie for your feet. Definitely "sex in a box."


 

heheheh i know~~~ 



JetSetGo! said:


> *lvpiggy* fabulous!!!! I love that you're waiting until you get married...hehehehe


----------



## bogeyjay

lvpiggy said:


> oink oink oink . . . . this little piggy bought some louboutins . . .
> 
> so my best girlfriend showed me this book she's reading, and i just had to share the opening lines with everyone here on tpf . . .
> 
> _"sex in a box. that's what it was. spine-tingling, heart-stopping, decadent sex in a box. _
> 
> _Lorna Rafferty pushed the tissue aside, and the heady smell of leather filled her nostrils, sending a familiar tingle straight through her core. the feeling - this *thrill*, never got old, no matter how many times she went through this ritual."_
> 
> wonder what she could be talkin about?
> 
> so anyway, before i post any vegas pix, MOUGE ZEPPAS ARE HERE! NO i'm not getting married anytime soon, but yes, i've found the shoes i'm wearing! much as i'm tempted to break them out now, i'm determined to keep them in tissue until i get married  so i've got my something blue:


 

almost forgot to comment on this.  i think the pictures say it all.  these deserve to be in a display case until they're ready to be worn on that special day.  gorgeous!


----------



## Edrine

keya-very nice


----------



## danicky

Keya, very pretty and comfy. Congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*keya*....those are greeaattt pun intended
now *bogey*...hand over the glitters and no one gets hurt. Wear em well..heck wear for me...lol


----------



## honu

*lvpiggy:* Your Mouge Zeppas are gorgeous!!!!!   I can't wait to see them with your dress when you get married 

*bogeyjay*: I need sunglasses! The glitters are amazing!!!


----------



## Stinas

bogeyjay said:


> i've been busy/lazy the past month and a half but finally got around to taking some pictures. here are the latest acquisitions:
> 
> bourge zeppa suede boots, declics, & silver NP glitters. the glitters get to appear in full size for the simple fact that they're silver NP glitters .
> 
> *we also picked up python VP's over the weekend, but i will hold off on posting pics until the new love of my life posts hers  . i don't want to steal her thunder.*


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jay, your too funny!  Love your wifes new additions!


lvpiggy said:


> *laureenthemean, panrixx, Azusa, JetSetGo!, xboobielicousx, oo_let_me_see, Kamilla850, danicky, bebexirene, keya, babypie, natassha68, eggpudding, My Purse Addiction, peppers90, **Missrocks, Stinas, Louboutin Lover* - oh wow thanks to every single one of you for the outpouring of kind words! don't you feel like such a warm & fuzzy atmosphere  this past weekend with alll the excitement & anticipation of Stinas getting her HG?!?  and all around i say!


I know!!!  I love our TPF family!


----------



## javaboo

Beautiful new additions everyone!

*Stinas*: I can't wait to see your HG pictures!


----------



## bebexirene

*laureenthemean*, I agree with you.  I'm just waiting for a special occasion so I could wear them out.

*bogeyjay*, I love the glitter NP!  They are tdf!

*keya*, they're pretty!


----------



## gemruby41

keya said:


> The mailman brought me my new leopard Pigalle 70 today. I know the low heel height and the patent leopard isn't a crowd favourite, but I passed on a good deal on them recently and told myself that if I came across one again I'd get them, so when I did my ban didn't really count . I'm on one for real this time, though (unless something really spectacular comes up  ) I generally find the lower heels heights to be more comfortable, especially if I'm going to be on my feet most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this scratch bother you if it wasn't mentioned in the item description?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the semi-mandatory modeling shot:


 
I love those!! I could totally wear them since I also find the lower heels more comfortable for me.


----------



## gemruby41

*bogeyjay*-the glitters are stunning!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Magdalena* said:


> I WANT the yellow patent Jolis.....BADLY!!!!! They look beautiful on you. I couldnt find them anywhere!?! where did you get them???? thanks in advance


 
Thank you! I finally got them on ebay after many locator attempts at Saks came back unfilled. They are so unlike me but I love them! If you happen to be a size 8 or 11, there's a 38 and a 41 listed at the retail price on ebay (I got my US size in these and they're still a little bit big).


----------



## marchesa lover

Bogeyjay - love all ur new purchases!! What a great collection you have.
What is the size like for the declics compare to the rolandos?


----------



## bogeyjay

*Edrine, MyPurseAddiction, Chins4, xboobielicousx, keya, danicky, socalboo, Jetsetgo, Deedeedelovely, honu, Stinas, bebexirene, gemruby41* - THANK YOU!!!




ledaatomica said:


> *Jay *contrats on the new additions. the silver glitters are my fave glitters! They are so stunning. And ofcourse the others new additions are fab. In fact CL boots are a must and well the bourges are one of the best styles. Excellent taste once again!


 
thanks, Mira.  so sweet.




marchesa lover said:


> Bogeyjay - love all ur new purchases!! What a great collection you have.
> What is the size like for the declics compare to the rolandos?


 
declics ran TTS in a 35.  size up for the rolandos to 35.5 - 36.


----------



## bogeyjay

keya - i'm not a fan of patent leopards but these look great on you!


----------



## fashionispoison

thanks for the compliments ladies! i'll be sure to post all my shoes once i get organized


----------



## archygirl

I arrived back last night from a job interview in South Carolina, to find a brown box sitting on my bed....my Dear Nans I ordered from Saks arrived 2 days early! They were quite a deal $398 minus my $100 EGC! Modeling photos to come...and helmuts on the way!


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> I arrived back last night from a job interview in South Carolina, to find a brown box sitting on my bed....my Dear Nans I ordered from Saks arrived 2 days early! They were quite a deal $398 minus my $100 EGC! Modeling photos to come...and helmuts on the way!


 

yay!!can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## archygirl

Edrine said:


> yay!!can't wait to see pics!!


*Edrine*, waiting to take pics until my UHG shoe arrives, Helmuts!!!!!!! I ordered them from NYC Horatio Street today (thanks to whomever it was--I think it was Lorrmich who mentioned they had Helmuts!). No black in 38, but RED. 
Will take photos of both. TPF ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## wantmore

I am seriously very behind with this thread! Sorry guys!

*bogey* - The NP MC w/ Silver heels are my 1st love. Wifey is a lucky woman! 



bogeyjay said:


> we also picked up python VP's over the weekend, but i will hold off on posting pics until the new love of my life posts hers  . i don't want to steal her thunder.


I got mine too yesterday and I'm also waiting for Stinas to post hers before I post mine. 

*lvpiggy* -  I wish I had these when I got married. BTW, don't get a bum off the streets of SF just so you can wear your "something blue" LOL! ush:


----------



## bogeyjay

wantmore said:


> I am seriously very behind with this thread! Sorry guys!
> 
> *bogey* - The NP MC w/ Silver heels are my 1st love. Wifey is a lucky woman!
> 
> 
> I got mine too yesterday and I'm also waiting for Stinas to post hers before I post mine.


 
thanks, Jean.  i guess it's safe to assume that your pair is free of flaws.


----------



## wantmore

bogeyjay said:


> thanks, Jean. i guess it's safe to assume that your pair is free of flaws.


Dare I say what's wrong with them ? The sole on the left shoe is not flat. It has a lump in the middle of the left sole, so the left shoe wobbles. Other than that, the heels are straight and the prints are _almost_ symmetrical with each other (which is understandable with prints). I've received other CLs with severe damages, so I'm okay with the pair I got.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*My newest CL additions~ Black Satin Rolando*











*...and I had to post this one since my pups ended up being in the background and he is tooooo cute!!!!!*


----------



## archygirl

*Magdalena* said:


> *My newest CL additions~ Black Satin Rolando*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...and I had to post this one since my pups ended up being in the background and he is tooooo cute!!!!!*



All I can say is WOW!


----------



## danicky

Magda, love them. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## Stinas

Magda - LOVE the Rolando....sooo sexy.  BTW your pom is tooooooooooooooooo cute!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## cjy

Mag what a sexy shoe and your "little" pup is the cutest thing!!


----------



## bogeyjay

magdalena - smokin!  i love the rolandos.


----------



## gemruby41

Archygirl nailed it, WOW!!!


----------



## Edrine

*Magdalena* said:


> *My newest CL additions~ Black Satin Rolando*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...and I had to post this one since my pups ended up being in the background and he is tooooo cute!!!!!*


 

what lovely shoes!!the cute little pup-pup wants to be in the picture too!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^LOL, he does since he's so photogenic....anyways, thank you everyone for all the sweet comments.


----------



## *Lo

Magda I love your rolandos but your pups is stealing the show


----------



## lvpiggy

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^LOL, he does since he's so photogenic....anyways, thank you everyone for all the sweet comments.


 
hot shoes and an adorable pup - what more could a girl want in life uh? :okay:


----------



## socalboo

Great shoes and pups is too adorable!  to both!


----------



## babypie

Magda love your Rolandos, they look great on you!


----------



## lvpiggy

bogeyjay & honu - thanks!  I can't wait to wear them someday, don't you have any like-minded friends for me jay? 



wantmore said:


> *lvpiggy* -  I wish I had these when I got married. BTW, don't get a bum off the streets of SF just so you can wear your "something blue" LOL! ush:


 
hehehehe don't worry!  as i told my friend, the guy had better live up to the shoes . . .


----------



## laureenthemean

lvpiggy said:


> hehehehe don't worry!  as i told my friend, the guy had better live up to the shoes . . .


LOL, that's a pretty darn high standard!


----------



## more_CHOOS

LV, where did you get those Mouche Zeppas?  I want one!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ooooo,*mag*,I love em in satin...wear em well


----------



## xboobielicousx

mag-love the satin rolandos! they look so sexy on yoU!


----------



## danae

My two recent CL purchases... with my bbags!

pink Maternas








black Pigalle 100 









Now I have to let my cc breathe for a month or two... After that I want to get these fabulous greasepaint Yoyos that I tried on at Saks last month in NYC. I sooo regret not buying them right then.  At least I took a pic 
My other HG is the Pigalle 70 or 85 in fun colors and of course Nude!


----------



## danicky

Danae, very pretty additions. Love your bags as well.
I think you can still find the grease yoyo's in store.


----------



## socalboo

danae - Your shoes and bags are beautiful! I ordered the black greasepaint Yoyos from Saks, still waiting for them. I was going to return them since they weren't on sale, but after seeing them on you, I might have to keep them! They are gorgeous! Great purchases! I also love the Pigalles!


----------



## danae

Thanks, danicky! 
Do you think I might be able to find the greasepaints on sale?  I have blown my fashion budget big time.


----------



## danae

Ooooh congrats socalboo, the Yoyo in black greasepaint must be fabulous. The one I'm wearing in the pic above is the blue. Can't believe I didn't buy them, silly me.


----------



## archygirl

*danae*, Fab additions! I love the pigalle 100's!


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> LV, where did you get those Mouche Zeppas? I want one!


 
i actually found them b/c of tpf on this thread! 

:tpfrox:


----------



## danicky

danae said:


> Thanks, danicky!
> Do you think I might be able to find the greasepaints on sale?  I have blown my fashion budget big time.


 
I don't think they are on sale. I got mine from the CL store in BH. I totally recommend them. I am so in love with mine. lol


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Danae, I love the pink Maternas! Those always catch my eye. And those greasepaints...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Danae*, they are all beauties...however the greasepaints my eyesss..love em. And come to think it, this is the first time I have even noticed the Maternas and I adore wedges...that color is yummy


----------



## purplekicks

danae said:


>


 
 Gorgeous!


----------



## xboobielicousx

here are 2 of my sale purchases ...since my cc was slammed with the python VPs then i must return a few ...before i received them, i was 100% sure that i didnt like the striped NPs too much but after looking at them, i'm starting to really like them!  perhaps i should return them and wait to see if they'll make it to second mark down? you think they will???










and my red karey NPs












http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/cc517/resized/me010.jpg


----------



## Noegirl05

I like the red kareys! I am not in love with the striped


----------



## fmd914

xboobie - I LOVE them both, but prefer the red karey over the stripe.  I wanted the stripe and was waiting for the sales to buy them but then bought a LOT of other stuff.  I too thought about waiting for the second markdown, but they appear to be rather popular and unless you have an  unpopular size, they are not going to make it. Having said that - I would go with the python and the red karey (but then again I am biased as I have both!)

They look great on you!


----------



## danicky

I like them both, but I agree with the other ladies, the Red Karey's are nicer.


----------



## fmd914

Danae - Nice additions, but agree - you have to go get those yoyos!!!  They look great on you!!!!


----------



## Stinas

*danae* - Very pretty!!!
*xboobielicousx* - Great colors!!!


----------



## Edrine

xboobielicousx said:


> here are 2 of my sale purchases ...since my cc was slammed with the python VPs then i must return a few ...before i received them, i was 100% sure that i didnt like the striped NPs too much but after looking at them, i'm starting to really like them! perhaps i should return them and wait to see if they'll make it to second mark down? you think they will???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my red karey NPs


 

love the red kareys


----------



## eggpudding

Keep the red Kareys *boobielicious, *they're gorgeous!!


----------



## bogeyjay

lvpiggy said:


> don't you have any like-minded friends for me jay?


 
friends yes.  like-minded?  not quite.  i'll help you look .


danae - nice additions!  my favorite by far is the black leather pigalle 100's.  where did you get them?  i'm guessing horatio or madison.  i'm looking for a pair...sort of.


xboobielicousx - gotta go with the red karey's.


----------



## gemruby41

*xboobielicousx* , love the red Kareys. Those are keepers.


----------



## danicky

bogeyjay said:


> friends yes. like-minded? not quite. i'll help you look .
> 
> 
> danae - nice additions! my favorite by far is the black leather pigalle 100's. where did you get them? i'm guessing horatio or madison. i'm looking for a pair...sort of.
> 
> 
> xboobielicousx - gotta go with the red karey's.


 
LOL, you are too sweet. 
So nice to see that men love CL's just as much as we do.


----------



## gemruby41

danae said:


> My two recent CL purchases... with my bbags!
> 
> pink Maternas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black Pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to let my cc breathe for a month or two... After that I want to get these fabulous greasepaint Yoyos that I tried on at Saks last month in NYC. I sooo regret not buying them right then.  At least I took a pic
> My other HG is the Pigalle 70 or 85 in fun colors and of course Nude!


BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## socalboo

*xboobielicousx* - I LOVE the red kareys! KEEP those!!!


----------



## socalboo

danae said:


> Do you think I might be able to find the greasepaints on sale?  I have blown my fashion budget big time.



*danae* - hey again! me too on the budget thing ush: they weren't on sale either. When I called they didn't have anything that I wanted in my size on sale so these were a total impulse buy, plus the SA was really hot about these which didn't help! I love the blue ones that you had on, those were gorgeous! here are mine...should I keep them?


----------



## socalboo

^^^Do you guys think they look too big/long around the toes? I have short squishy toes. What's a girl to do?


----------



## Jennabee

lvpiggy said:


> oink oink oink . . . . this little piggy bought some louboutins . . .
> 
> so my best girlfriend showed me this book she's reading, and i just had to share the opening lines with everyone here on tpf . . .
> 
> _"sex in a box. that's what it was. spine-tingling, heart-stopping, decadent sex in a box. _
> 
> _Lorna Rafferty pushed the tissue aside, and the heady smell of leather filled her nostrils, sending a familiar tingle straight through her core. the feeling - this *thrill*, never got old, no matter how many times she went through this ritual."_
> 
> wonder what she could be talkin about?
> 
> so anyway, before i post any vegas pix, MOUGE ZEPPAS ARE HERE! NO i'm not getting married anytime soon, but yes, i've found the shoes i'm wearing! much as i'm tempted to break them out now, i'm determined to keep them in tissue until i get married  so i've got my something blue:



lvpiggy those HAVE to be the best wedding shoes . . . _*EVER!!!*_ Congrats on your new lovelies! they're so purrr-ty!


----------



## lorrmich

wow socalboo those are really pretty.  I see what you mean about the toes, but honestly I wouldn't have noticed if you didn't point it out.  Personally I think its much worse to have them hanging over than to be a little further back if you know what i mean.  It wouldn't bother me, and if you love them you should keep them.  JMO


----------



## danicky

Socal, I love them. Congrats!! LOL, we're twins. I have the grease yoyo's too, and love them.


----------



## babypie

Socal, those are so pretty!


----------



## socalboo

*lorrmich* - Thank you, I feel better about the toes now! I do love them!

*danicky* Yay! A CL twin, I guess I'll have to keep them now!


----------



## socalboo

Thank you *babypie*!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

socalboo, those are definite keepers! I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

xboobielicousx said:


> here are 2 of my sale purchases ...since my cc was slammed with the python VPs then i must return a few ...before i received them, i was 100% sure that i didnt like the striped NPs too much but after looking at them, i'm starting to really like them! perhaps i should return them and wait to see if they'll make it to second mark down? you think they will???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my red karey NPs


 
Boobieliscious...I really, really like the striped NPs on you. I never liked them when I saw them on Saks.com before...but with your tan and that nailpolish....I think it looks HOTTT!!!!!!! such an awesome summer shoe....


----------



## Missrocks

*Socal~* I really love the grease yoyos! You should definitely keep them.
*Xboobie~* Those red kareys look great on you!


----------



## wantmore

*magda* - gorgeous Satin Rolandos!

*danae* - Your  pink Maternas are gorgeous! I love all your purchases including the bbags.

*xboobie* - I tried those Red-Yellow Senegal and they were gorgeous! I thought they were flattering on my feet. I also like the Red Karey. Which one are you going to return.


----------



## wantmore

VP in Black Kid w/ Red Tip





Decollette in Patent Camel





Declic in Black Kid (returned)





Decolzep in Patent Blue w/ Silver Platform/Heels - I love these!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

wantmore, did you get those Decolzeps at NM? I think I saw them!  Gorgeous buys!


----------



## Jennabee

wantmore, those are some really seductive shoesies!  I especially love your VPs


----------



## wantmore

*laureen* - yes i did! Did you see the watermelon color pointy shoes with curved heels by MiuMiu? I bought them but returned them b/c of my VP Python purchase. I'm still thinking about them though - boohoo! 

Thanks!

*Jenna *- Thanks!


----------



## danae

bogeyjay said:


> friends yes.  like-minded?  not quite.  i'll help you look .
> 
> 
> danae - nice additions!  my favorite by far is the black leather pigalle 100's.  where did you get them?  i'm guessing horatio or madison.  i'm looking for a pair...sort of.
> 
> 
> xboobielicousx - gotta go with the red karey's.



Madison!  



socalboo said:


> *danae* - hey again! me too on the budget thing ush: they weren't on sale either. When I called they didn't have anything that I wanted in my size on sale so these were a total impulse buy, plus the SA was really hot about these which didn't help! I love the blue ones that you had on, those were gorgeous! here are mine...should I keep them?



They are super fabulous! Keep them and wear them with pride. The nailpolish you're wearing looks great with the soles.  
ITA with the previous poster that said that it's better to have short toes rather than having them hang out the front. The Yoyos look cute on you, don't worry!


----------



## laureenthemean

wantmore said:


> *laureen* - yes i did! Did you see the watermelon color pointy shoes with curved heels by MiuMiu? I bought them but returned them b/c of my VP Python purchase. I'm still thinking about them though - boohoo!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *Jenna *- Thanks!



I did see them, they were cute!  But, python VPs are python VPs!


----------



## sara999

wantmore can i have your legs? they are amazing!

(not in a creepy way i promise! )


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Sorry sara, I already have first dips.  (but in a creepy sort of way, I promise.  )  LMBO!

Wantmore, love love love them all!!!!!!  The blue/silver are really cool.  Didn't you get those on sale too?  And you will get so much use out of the black/red VPs.  I love mine!  Congrats!!!


----------



## danicky

Wantmore, love your new additions. They look great on you. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## blackpantyhose

Awesome, Heels and Jeans are a perfect combination


----------



## blackpantyhose

Awesome, Heels and Jeans are a perfect combination


----------



## archygirl

Red Helmuts did not arrive today (boohoo) so I took photos of my Dear Nan shoes that I picked up at Saks during the sale for really cheap!

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hit 1,000 posts!


----------



## Stinas

*archygirl*   - WOW those are sooo much prettier on than on display!!!
Wantmore - GReat new additions!


----------



## cjy

Very pretty Archygirl!


----------



## gemruby41

*Wantmore*-HOT HOT HOT shoes!!

*blackpantyhose*-I never get tired of seeing wine Rolandos because they are indeed beautiful.

*archygirl*-classic and sexy!!


----------



## Roe

blackpantyhose said:


> Awesome, Heels and Jeans are a perfect combination


 

awesome combo!

some of my small hand held treasures:
Roe's Clutch Faves


----------



## archygirl

*Stinas, cjy and gem: *THANKS!! I was not really sure about them but after they arrived and I tried them on, felt they were a good replacement for my decolletes that had to go back (too small). Very comfy shoe!


----------



## keya

danae ~ Nice new additions, love your BBags too! 


xboobielicious ~ They both look great! 


socalboo ~ Congrats, they're gorgeous! 


Wantmore ~ Great new additions! 


blackpantyhose ~ They're TDF! 


 archygirl ~ They look great on you!


----------



## keya

These aren't really mine, I got them for my mom to replace the Kikas, who were too tight in the toe box so I sold them. Hopefully these will fit her. I'm not sure of the model name so if anyone knows, please share


----------



## Stinas

Keya - Your mom is lucky.  Those are soo pretty!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Keya  very nice! Your mom should love them!

Xboobielicoiusx - how pretty! Both pairs are lovely on you!

Wantmore  I love all of your new pairs! Especially the VPs because I dont have those and am jealous :-p

I cant see danaes, archygirls, socialboos, or blackpantyhoses pictures.  Probably because of the upgrade last night.  Boo, but Im sure they are beautiful!!


----------



## socalboo

*neverenough, Missrocks, danae, Keya & compulsivepurse* - Thank you! I am going to keep them!

*wantmore* - Love all of them, especially the VPs and the Decol Zeps, love that color!

*blackpantyhose* - Wine Rolandos and jeans rock!

*Archygirl* - Couldn't see the the pics but the Dear Nans are so cute! Can't wait to see the red Helmuts, hope they come soon!

*keya* - Those red shoes are gorgeous! Your mom will love them!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Oooh, now I can see them all!! Socalboo, you should definitely keep them! Good choice!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Here are my beautiful nude patent 85 yoyos that I bought from Catcat.  I've worn them to work twice already! I got a ton of compliments and then everyone asked who made the shoes with the red soles, so I told them, and now they'll probably google Louboutin and figure out how much I spend on shoes.


----------



## guccigirl2000

I just got these pumps last weekend. They are the simple 85s in blue greasepaint. The color is gorgeous and I tried to capture it in the photo. I took these photo on my laptop so hope they workout!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Wantmore* Wow! You sure have got some sexy legs to go with them sexy shoes! 

*Archy* Your Dear Nans are TDF!!!! 

*Gucc*i! OMG! I looooove the Blue Grease! 

*Compulsive Purse *Your Yoyos are divine! 

*Keya* Can I be your mom?  Love those shoes! I don't know the name though, sorry!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Guccigirl2000*- those are so pretty! The color is very striking. I'm sooo jealous of those of you in Canada- I want a pair of greasepaints Simples in the worst way!!! *pouts*


----------



## keya

thanks, everyone 


Compulsivepurse ~ They look great on you!


guccigirl2000 ~ The color is TDF!


----------



## natassha68

Imagine that blue grease in a VP style


----------



## Stinas

compulsivepurse - Nude is the best!!!
Gucci - WOW...love the blue greasepaints!!! I didnt know they came in that color!!


----------



## babypie

guccigirl2000 WOW!! Those are stunning! I love them!
compulsivepurse those are so pretty and classy.


----------



## wantmore

sara999 said:


> wantmore can i have your legs? they are amazing!
> 
> (not in a creepy way i promise! )


 


oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^Sorry sara, I already have first dips. (but in a creepy sort of way, I promise. ) LMBO!
> 
> Wantmore, love love love them all!!!!!! The blue/silver are really cool. Didn't you get those on sale too? And you will get so much use out of the black/red VPs. I love mine! Congrats!!!


 
WHOA! Slow down ladies! Each one of you can have a leg.....who wants the left? 

Thanks *sara* and *Eleni *! 



*danicky*, *Stinas*, *gem*, *keya*, *JetSet* - Thanks ladies ! 

*blakpantyhose* - awesome Rolando!

*archygirl* - The Dear Nans look very nice on you! 

*keya* - Thanks! You're such a thoughtful daughter, giving your mom such a nice present!

*compulsivepurse* - Thanks! I love the patent nude! great choice!

*gucci* - I think everyone here on CL board already knows by now that the GreasePaint is one of my favorites! The Blue GP is so gorgeous!


----------



## lvpiggy

hellooo ladies!  time to post vegas shoes (finally!)  i was so swamped catching up @ work this week, didn't have time to watermark & such until now!

first up - cream jazz pigalle 120!~
















every time i put these shoes on, i feel like eliza dolittle in "my fair lady," ready for ascot opening day


----------



## lvpiggy

then as i was over the cream jazz pigalles, another 120 caught my eye . . . i always thought the pigalle 120 would be my one true love, until i discovered . . . . 

black patent CLICHY 120!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wowza! Those are both so stunning *lv*!!!!! Congrats on hitting the jackpot in Vegas!!! 

I am a HUGE fan of the Clichys...


----------



## lvpiggy

and finally, i scored one more pair . . . which my girlfriend calls "the ULTIMATE vegas shoe" . . . beige paillette VP!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

JetSetGo! said:


> Wowza! Those are both so stunning *lv*!!!!! Congrats on hitting the jackpot in Vegas!!!
> 
> I am a HUGE fan of the Clichys...


 
thanks jetset!  i  the clichys . . . they make your feet look MINISCULE.  as i said to my friend, it's like i don't have feet at all when i wear them with jeans!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Hahahaha! Maybe that's why my size 41s love them so much! 
I adore your Paillette VPs, too! They truly are the ultimate Vegas shoe!


----------



## xboobielicousx

blackpantyhose - the red rolandos and skinny jeans are a perfect combo!

archygirl - i realy like the dear nans on you...good classic!  cant wait to see the red helmuts!

compulsive purse - love the nudes...i know what you mean about them googling Louboutin and finding out how much the shoes are...i had a coworker (male) the other day compliment my shoes and then he insisted on finding out where i bought them ( i tried to say 'the mall' which didnt satisfy him...then i said 'oh...i don't remember...i think macy's lol)  and then he kept asking what brand are they...i tried to say christian louboutin really fast but he was like ..wait! christian...lou..?? 

i'm afraid he went to google it and now knows how much i spend on shoes 

guccigirl - LOVE the greasepaints! the sparkle makes me smile

lvpiggy - WOW! you hit the jackpot in vegas quite a few times!! the creme jazz pigalles are BEAUTIFUL! i wish i could walk in 120s..the clichy really is TDF..they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ooooh, LVpiggy, Love the clincys!! And the VPs are a great Vegas shoe!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Guccigirl, what an standout color! Congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love love love the new additions,lovelies.


----------



## blackpantyhose

New additions to my CL collection:


Beautiful

_* please do not "steal" photos here and pass them as your own.*_


----------



## keya

lvpiggy ~ Great choices, I especially love the Clichys! 


blackpantyhose ~ Great new additions!


----------



## xboobielicousx

blackpantyhose - they both are beautiful! where did you find the black patent VPs with burg tip? i've been on backorder on bg.com for ages for those !


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

guccigirl, beautiful color!

lvpiggy, I love the new additions! So pretty! Those paillettes are 

blackpantyhose...those black VPs are just the perfect shoe!


----------



## danicky

*archygirl* - very pretty.

*keya* - love the color. Congrats.

*compulsivepurse* - great choice.

*gucci* - love them. Great color.

*Lvpiggy*- gorgeous additions. You wear them very well.

*blackpanty*- love them. So classy. Congrats.


----------



## guccigirl2000

thanks everyone! I was also shocked to see them in that color and even more shocked to get them on sale! (nothing ever goes on sale here)

blackpantyhose...those new shoes are gorgeous!

LV..LOVE the clichy!


----------



## gemruby41

*compulsivepurse*-love the nudes!

*gucci-*your greasepaints are radiant!

*LV*-you wear 120's so well.  They are very sexy on you! Beautiful VP's!

*blackpantyhose*-TDF CL's!! Congrats!


----------



## ledaatomica

*lvpiggy *I am in love with your pigalles and clichy! I am so happy that shoe is back and hopefully to stay


----------



## babypie

*blackpantyhose, *I love your VPs!! Both paris are beautiful.

*LVpiggy, *You were made for Pigalles, they always look so fab on you!


----------



## bogeyjay

wantmore - nice additions!  i like the patent camels the best.  i can see why there are dibs on your legs!

piggy - the cream jazz pigalle 120's look fantastic on you!  how did i not see these in vegas?  i must've been too focused on the python vp's.


----------



## english_girl_900

blackpantyhose said:


> New additions to my CL collection:
> 
> Black Patent VPs with Burgundy tips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful


 
Guys, I know you don't know me, but I had to say this - these pictures do not belong to this user. They belong to azure418, and were originally posted http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-204.html#post5581513 here.

:dftt:

PS I would like to thank you all for the amazing pictures tho- I've been lurking in this forum for a little while now, and, well - wow! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## shoecrazy

LVpiggy - I love all three pairs. I wish I could walk in 120s.

blackpantyhose - the VPs are a great find and the mouches are beautiful - I love seeing the mouches and ambrosinas modeled - the stock photos don't do them justice


----------



## socalboo

*compulsivepurse* - thank you! And I LOVE your nude Yoyos, they look great on you!
*guccigirl* - The blue grease is tdf! I have an SA looking for those for me too!
*lvpiggy* - Those are gorgeous! You have the best shoes!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*bebe*_ - Sexy rolandos! 

_*mkwmda*_ - Your rose gold vps are gorgeous! What a pretty color.

_*peppers*_ - Gorgeous legs! Perfect shoe.

_*keya*_ - Your exotics are yummy!

_*fashion*_ - Fab collection! 

_*jred *_- I sooo love that shade of red! 

_*loulouchic*_ - congrats!

*lvpiggy* - You got them!!!! A major congrats! Those babies are a rare find.

_*laureen*_ - Modeling pics of the anomes, please!  So beautiful.

*mypurseaddictcion* - What a perfect yellow shoe for a lady living in the sunshine state!

*xsouizie* - Your activas are gorgeous! Wish I had a pair!

*bogeyjay* - Yay! So glad your wife finally has a pair of the silver glitters! *karma*

*keya* - What a fun print! And love that red!!

*magdelena* - What elegant rolandos!

*danae *- Love your shoe/bag photos...we need a thread like this, one that's devoted to shoes and bags only!

*xboobie* - Fun NPs! And your kareys are so pretty, you're making me miss mine.. lol

*socal* - You can't go wrong with black greasepaint yoyos!

*wantmore* - Your camel decolletes are _gorgeous_! Perfect for your legs!

*archygirl* - Thanks for the pic of the dear nans! Love that you got them on sale!!

*compulsivepurse*- Congrats! Yay, so glad you were able to get them from another tPFer!

*guccigirl *- That blur shade looks fantastic against your skin!

_*lvpiggy*_ - Your clichys are yum, yum yummy!  Straight up pin-up!

*blackpantyhose* - Your navy mouches are lovely! That color is so elegant!



Man...I need to visit this thread more often! We (CL followers) *don't* mess around, do we!!!!


----------



## babypie

english_girl_900 said:


> Guys, I know you don't know me, but I had to say this - these pictures do not belong to this user. They belong to azure418, and were originally posted http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-204.html#post5581513 here.
> 
> :dftt:
> 
> PS I would like to thank you all for the amazing pictures tho- I've been lurking in this forum for a little while now, and, well - wow! Congrats to everyone.


 
  Not cool.  

I'm not sure how to report to mods..?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

^^Its already been removed!^^


----------



## archygirl

MY HG came today! Here are photos of my NEW BABIES!!!
The red is incredible, a cherry red color, not burgundy or pinky red. I  them so much! Thanks to the tPF, I now have these shoes. Thanks also to Michael at Horatio St!


----------



## babypie

*archygirl*, those are so pretty! What a pretty color!


----------



## ledaatomica

archygirl said:


> MY HG came today! Here are photos of my NEW BABIES!!!
> The red is incredible, a cherry red color, not burgundy or pinky red. I  them so much! Thanks to the tPF, I now have these shoes. Thanks also to Michael at Horatio St!


 
wow I love love this color! congrats on getting on of the best CLs styles! Enjoy them. I adore helmuts and its so lovely to have them in color.


----------



## danicky

Archy, they are gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## socalboo

*archygirl* - Those are beautiful! I can see your Dear Nans now too, so classy!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Archygirl*_ - Fabulous!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Oooh, Archygirl, how lovely!


----------



## bogeyjay

archygirl - the helmuts look fab on you.

english_girl - nice catch.  i thought i remembered seeing those pics before.


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> MY HG came today! Here are photos of my NEW BABIES!!!
> The red is incredible, a cherry red color, not burgundy or pinky red. I  them so much! Thanks to the tPF, I now have these shoes. Thanks also to Michael at Horatio St!


 

OMG they are here i love them congratulations!!what a gorgeous [pair!!!


----------



## karwood

Everybody congrats on your new CL, they are all fabulous

Except for *BLACKPANTYHOSE*: I have nothing nice to say to you, except it is NOT cool to steal pictures from other tPFers. 

English_Girl_900:


----------



## archygirl

Thank you EVERYONE for your sweet comments! I did not want to get another pair of black shoes (with my Dear Nans I am up to 23 pair of black shoes!), so the red Helmuts are just what the CL doctor ordered! I appreciate all of your wonderful words....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*archy*..oh la la


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, what a pretty red color!!


----------



## keya

congrats, archygirl!


----------



## guccigirl2000

congrats archygirl! that color is gorgeous!


----------



## fmd914

lvpiggy - those are some beautiful shoes! The pigalles don't fit my feet and I have never been too disappointed, but seeing those cream jazz - uhhh I now feel otherwise!  I would love that color in a VP or NP!

Archygirl - congrats!  Just shows you that good things come to those that wait.  Perfect color, perfect fit!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Yes!!!!! I have finally found my beautiful Jolie Noed Dorcet in Yellow patent ---cant wait to wear them on my honeymoon this upcoming week..yaaay!!!!


----------



## babypie

Magda those look great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## danicky

Magda, they are beautiful. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## azure418

wow...thanks for catching that *english_girl*!!  Sorry I didn't catch it myself.  Sorta been a busy couple of months, but thankfully I had a fellow tpfer alert me.  And I'm glad we got good people watching out for one another!!

I can't believe people do such things.  Not cool!  Guess that watermarking is really important!

Lovely shoes everyone!!!!



english_girl_900 said:


> Guys, I know you don't know me, but I had to say this - these pictures do not belong to this user. They belong to azure418, and were originally posted http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-204.html#post5581513 here.
> 
> :dftt:
> 
> PS I would like to thank you all for the amazing pictures tho- I've been lurking in this forum for a little while now, and, well - wow! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Magdelena*_ - Congrats on your Jolies! aka the mustard pumps


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena *Congrats on you wedding! And on your beautiful shoes  A lifetime of happiness to you and your groom!

*Archygirl* Those look divine on you! The size is perfect!

Big props to *english_girl*! _WTF????_ Who would do that????!!!!


----------



## ashakes

I can't even try to catch up right now. LOL  So, I'm just going to have to say the generic "congrats and lovely additions" to everybody.  I will try to catch up later individually!


----------



## fmd914

Mag - Love those!  They are so beautiful.  They are such a happy shoe for a honeymoon!  How did you size for them?  Compared to VP or the Joli slides (I remember we both have them).


----------



## socalboo

*Magda* - Those are beautiful on you! I love the color!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank you Babypie, Dana, FMD, JSG, Butterfly*, Socalboo.......you're all so sweet!  

Jet Set Go-Thank you!!!!!!  I know you got married recently as well.....congrats as well!!!!!!

FMD- I am a regular 38 US size, all my Louboutins are 38.5(including VPs), but I got these in 38 and they fit perfectly. Hope this helps


----------



## fmd914

Thanks, Magdalena.  I may have to start the hunt!!!  BTW - I have a LV Multicolore Ursula (noted your sig line) and I think the yellow Joli's woud go so well with it!


----------



## Stinas

LV - ALL your new additions look amazing on you!  Congrats!
Archy - YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!  Those Helmuts look TDF!!!!  Finally!!!!  Im soo happy for you!!!!
Magdalena - Im glad you found the yellow Jolis!!!  They look great on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*mag*,my eyes...I adore em in the color..wear em well


----------



## *Magdalena*

fmd914 said:


> Thanks, Magdalena. I may have to start the hunt!!! BTW - I have a LV Multicolore Ursula (noted your sig line) and I think the yellow Joli's woud go so well with it!


 
Ahhhh...I am sooooo jealous!!!!!  and yes, it would look PERFECT!!!  Do you love that bag?  it is sooo beautiful...

Stinas-Thank you. Only you know how much I wanted these LOL

Dee Dee-thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## peppers90

*Archy*~ WOWza those red helmuts are supersexy!!  Beautiful color

* Magdalena*~ Congrats on your wedding; the yellow jolis are such a happy shoe; enjoy them on your honeymoon!!


----------



## karwood

Archy-Your Helmuts are gorgeous.

Magdalena- Your Yellow Jolis are fabulous. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and a lifetime of happiness to you both!


----------



## Stinas

*Magdalena* said:


> Ahhhh...I am sooooo jealous!!!!!  and yes, it would look PERFECT!!!  Do you love that bag?  it is sooo beautiful...
> 
> Stinas-Thank you. Only you know how much I wanted these LOL
> 
> Dee Dee-thanks sweetie!!!



LOL  Trust me...I KNOW!  I was in the same boat two months ago!


----------



## shoecrazy

archygirl said:


> MY HG came today! Here are photos of my NEW BABIES!!!
> The red is incredible, a cherry red color, not burgundy or pinky red. I  them so much! Thanks to the tPF, I now have these shoes. Thanks also to Michael at Horatio St!



Congratulations - they look great on you!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow everyone has such beautiful new shoes.  I can't keep up with this thread because it moves so fast.  
Here are some photos of shoes that I picked up during the last sale, I really need to take some photography classes because my photos are so bland compared to others here.
My new additions:
Red Croc Yoyo Zeppa
Gold Croc Iowa Zeppa
Black/White New Ali - one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried
Nude/Black Lace Crepe Pigalle
Fluorescent Pink Yoyo


----------



## Kamilla850

And the red anemone which is going to be a shoe that I remove from the box every so often and admire because there is no way that I can walk anywhere with them on.


----------



## surlygirl

Lol, Kamilla! The anemones in red are gorgeous! They look amazing on you. Love your other new additions as well. Your collection is fabulous!


----------



## karwood

kamilla850- ALL your new CLs are gorgeous, but  I am mostly falling in love with your Red Croc Yoyo Zeppa


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kam, love, love, love the black and white Alis.....and of course the red Anemones....TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kamilla*_ - Red croc YZ - Yum.  
Croc IZ - What the...!   
Lace Pigalles - Beautiful.
Neon pink Yoys - Love, love, love! I can stare at these babies all day!
Anemones - exquisite!

_*
Jet*_ - You have really inspired some of us here with your Neon pink lovelies. (And I'm not even a 'pink' person!) With that said, I had to quench my hot pink thirst....sooo, since I'm a double platforms fanatic, I got a pair of the pink/silver Catenitas!  Kamilla and the rest of us gals thank you! haha


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## sara999

kam you have the best shoes!! those iowa zeppas are TDF!!!!



magda i love your yellow shoes, they will be lovely and cheerful to celebrate your wedding!! congrats in advance!!yay!


----------



## Jennabee

Kamilla850 said:


> And the red anemone which is going to be a shoe that I remove from the box every so often and admire because there is no way that I can walk anywhere with them on.



OH . . . MY . . . GOD!!! . . . Kamilla! Those Anemones are *HOT!!!* Talk about an orgasm on a stick, my goodness those lovelies are GORGEOUS!  Total drool-worthy in my book! Congrats on your new babies! You've just about made a few hundred people envious tonight lols .


----------



## lvpiggy

Kamilla850 said:


> And the red anemone which is going to be a shoe that I remove from the box every so often and admire because there is no way that I can walk anywhere with them on.


 
i love them kamilla!!!  you have to wear them out!!!  


i know!  when i come out to nyc, we can meet up for a practice session


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Kamilla* Wow! Wow! Wow! And did I say Wow? Wow!  What a beautiful lot of shoes. Truly amazing. Each is so divine. And those Anemones...TDF!!! Congrats on the Croc pairs. I know they are pricey, but they are true classics. 

*Butterfly*  Congrats on the Catentitas! Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## xboobielicousx

mag - Congrats on the yellow jolis!!!! they will be such a wonderful addition and ray of sunshine to your honeymoon!! they look great on you  

kamilla - *thud* omg...i just had to pick myself up from fainting!  all of your new additions are just simply .....amazing.  the crocs are soooooooooooooooooo TDF! i LOVE the iowa zeppas!  the those anemones are def show stoppers!
congrats again...beautiful..just beautiful


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

omg,*kam*...love em all,especially the anemones and yoyos.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you surlygirl, karwood, Magdalena, Butterfly, fashionpoison, sara, Jennabee, lvpiggy, JetSetGo, xboobielicousx, and DeeDeeDelovely THANK YOU!!

Butterfly - I am so glad that you reconsidered about the pink catenitas!  That is one hot shoe, and I think that pink will look fabulous on you.  Wear them well and I can't wait to see your photos.  

JetSetGo - Butterfly is absolutely right, your wedding day photos inspired me to get the neon yoyos, after seeing how beautiful you looked in your dress and those shose, I picked up a pair too.  

lvpiggy - I love 120 pigalles, but I can barely walk one block in them unless I am holding on to someone for dear life.  

Thank you to everyone!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Kam, great shoes!  And the Anemones look great on you!

Magdelena, the yellow on those jolis are perfect!  What a wonderful holiday shoe!!


----------



## ashakes

*Kamilla*, they are all so beautiful, but my favorites are the red croc yoyo zeppas!  That shade of red is just stunning.  And, DUH I love the red satin Anemone too!  

*Magdelena*, congrats on your upcoming wedding!  Those will be perfect for the honeymoon!

*archygirl*, FINALLY you got the perfect helmut!  I love the red.  Michael is the best!


----------



## danicky

Kamilla, your new purchases are TDF!! The red Anemones are gorgeous.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Kamilla, all I can say is WOWWWWW!!! Your new additions are stunning! I'd be wearing a pair around the house doing laundry just so I could see them on my feet. lol


----------



## Lynn12

Kamilla, this pic takes my breath away!!!  Simply gorgeous.  They will be perfect with a little black dress for a Holiday party in December - PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Chins4

Girls - I cannot even begin to catch up with all the beautiful new additions :okay:. They are all so gorgeous........................and so many fabulous colours as well . I can't believe how many shoes we have bought as a group over 5 days I have been offline . 

Archygirl - so glad you finally got your perfect HG and in such a knock 'em dead colour as well


----------



## marchesa lover

Kamilla u are the Queen CL. 
Love your collection!!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Kamilla *congrats on all your new purchases! I am glad you finally got the red anemones they are so stunning in this color!


----------



## cjy

Kamilla HOLY COW!!!!!!! Thud! I am speachless! I can only wipe the drool away right now.


----------



## fmd914

Kam - great purchases - love the reds - both of them!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Kamilla850 said:


> Wow everyone has such beautiful new shoes.  I can't keep up with this thread because it moves so fast.
> Here are some photos of shoes that I picked up during the last sale, I really need to take some photography classes because my photos are so bland compared to others here.
> My new additions:
> Red Croc Yoyo Zeppa
> Gold Croc Iowa Zeppa
> Black/White New Ali - one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever tried
> Nude/Black Lace Crepe Pigalle
> Fluorescent Pink Yoyo



*Kamilla*, Beautiful additions! I particularly love the crocs...how much on sale were they? I am curious...


----------



## socalboo

Kamilla - Beautiful shoes! The Anemones look stunning on you!

Butterfly - I've been looking those pink and silver Cantentitas too! I'm jealous! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - Great new purchases!!!


----------



## wantmore

*lvpiggy* - I so envy you for being able to wear 120s without platform! All your shoes are so sexy! 

*Jay*, *Butterfly* - Thanks !



english_girl_900 said:


> Guys, I know you don't know me, but I had to say this - these pictures do not belong to this user. They belong to azure418, and were originally posted http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-204.html#post5581513 here.
> 
> :dftt:
> 
> PS I would like to thank you all for the amazing pictures tho- I've been lurking in this forum for a little while now, and, well - wow! Congrats to everyone.


 
Good Job! That's just PATHETIC and moronic! Didn't that troll think that we pay attention with people's purchases??? 


*archygirl *- very nice red and what a change to your 23 pairs of black shoes!

*Magdalena* - awesome color! I wanted the Joli Neoud D'orsay in white, but it was only available in Europe. CONGRATS on your upcoming wedding!

*Kamilla *- what else can I say? I  the crocs (and the rest of your loot). The Anemones are a peice of art. I would put that in a glass case, LOL!


----------



## lvpiggy

*Jennabee, JetSetGo!, xboobielicousx, compulsivepurse, keya, neverenoughhandbags, danicky, guccigirl2000, gemruby41, ledaatomica, babypie, shoecrazy, socalboo, Butterfly*, fmd91, Stinas* - thank you all for the compliments on my vegas haul!!!  hehe i'm loving ALL the shoes i bought there - just wore my clichys out over the weekend and have the cream jazz on right now! 



bogeyjay said:


> piggy - the cream jazz pigalle 120's look fantastic on you! how did i not see these in vegas? i must've been too focused on the python vp's.


 
don't you know pigalles are the first thing i always check for? 



Kamilla850 said:


> lvpiggy - I love 120 pigalles, but I can barely walk one block in them unless I am holding on to someone for dear life.
> 
> Thank you to everyone!


 
i volunteer to be support staff~  hehe can u imagine how funny that might look, two girls traipsing down the street in 120 pigalles, one holding on for dear life?


----------



## gemruby41

*Kamilla*, you always know how to take our breath away! FABULOUS purchases!!!


----------



## Stinas




----------



## purdy13

^^^ ooooooohhh... I don't know what else to say!! They are just beautiful Stinas!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Stinas said:


>



*
 Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.*  (...There are no words to describe these python beauties)


Can we ever get sick of seeing these VPs?   ...I think not.


----------



## wantmore

*Stinas* - TDF!


----------



## shyne1025

I have been looking at your photos.. and I love them all! I just got my first CL, O my sling, still waiting for it to be shipped..Is the simples on sale?


----------



## danicky

Stinas, they are TDF!!! Simply gorgeous!!! Can wait to see them IRL.


----------



## bebexirene

**Magdalena**, love those Rolandos.  They're pretty and extremely sexy!

*danae*, I love the color the Maternas.  The greasepaint Yoyos are also very pretty!

*xboobielicousx*, the red karey NPs are absolutely tdf!

*socalboo*, love the greasepaint Yoyos.  You should definitely keep them!

*wantmore*, I love the new additions, especially the Decolzep.  They are really pretty and I love the color!

*archygirl*, I love it!  They are so sexy, but yet a classic at the same time.

*keya*, you're so nice to your mommy.  I bet she will love them!

*compulsivepurse*, ohhh, I love those shoes so much!

*guccigirl2000*, love the color of the shoes!

*lvpiggy*, those Pigalles are tdf.  I love the color!  The rest of your additions are lovely as well.  I, especially love the Clichys!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Stinas*, your new pythons are hot, hot, hot....absolutely beautiful.  

Thank you all the girls for warm wedding wishes.  I love TPF....you're all like my second family LOL


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


>



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! it is all I can say...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Stinas*  I adore your new babiessssssss...! Congratsssssssss...!


----------



## bebexirene

*archygirl*, they are gorgeous and congratulations on getting your hg shoes!

**Magdalena**, I love the yellow patent Joli-Noed Dorcet.  They are so stunning!

*Kamilla850*, very pretty additions.  I love the Pigalle especially!  I always do that with my Anemones as well =x

*Stinas*, congrats on getting your HG shoes.  They are tdf!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*stinas*...seeeeexxxxyyyyy


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies for your nice comments!  

Stinas - wow, this shoe is just pure beauty, enjoy!


----------



## xboobielicousx

kamilla - i totally agree with you !! i can barely walk in my 100s much less 120!! I thinkn the only way i can move around in 120s would be if someone carried me lol...big kudos to lvpiggy and all those that can function daily in 120s

stinas- i said it in your separate thread but it deserves to be said again...they are TDF! congrats


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!
I had to post them here too because i love them lol


----------



## wantmore

bebexirene said:


> *wantmore*, I love the new additions, especially the Decolzep. They are really pretty and I love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Stinas, AMAZING. Really!


----------



## Zophie

Here are the Pigalles I got on my trip to the Las Vegas CL.  Sophie snuck into one pic but unfortunately she chewed up her side really badly so it's not as cute as usual.  I'm also including a stripper pole pic.


----------



## babypie

Zophie they are stunning!  And the perfect pair for the pole!


----------



## ledaatomica

congrats zophie! Pigalles are the sexiest CLs in my opinion. The pole pose is so neat.. works best with the pigalles in the shot ofcourse


----------



## lvpiggy

Zophie said:


> Here are the Pigalles I got on my trip to the Las Vegas CL. Sophie snuck into one pic but unfortunately she chewed up her side really badly so it's not as cute as usual. I'm also including a stripper pole pic.


 
zophie!  you have a stripper pole in your house?  how cool!!


----------



## ledaatomica

lvpiggy said:


> zophie! you have a stripper pole in your house? how cool!!


 
I have one too!  There is a little stripper pole club here in the CL forum. I cant remember who else has one too ...


----------



## Zophie

Yep, I have a stripper pole.  Unforunately I'm a little lazy about getting on it because it's an awesome workout.  I wish I didn't have all the stuff in the background of the pic.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

What a great picture, Zophie.  Love the pigalles!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*zophie*...love em...that last shoot is too cute


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Zophie* Wow!  
Have no doubt that last shot will be kept by many a lurker!


----------



## toiletduck

*kamilla:*  those are HOT HOT HOT!!

*zophie:* Love the last picture!


----------



## xboobielicousx

zophie - that last picture is perfect! so so sexy


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*, Pigalles truely scream SEXY!!! Nice pole shot!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Here is another one of my recent sale purchases...that must go back to make room for the python VPs...

i actually really like them though...i got them at saks but barneys has them for about $90cheaper so if i really wanted to keep them, i should get them at barneys instead...anyone think they'll make it to second markdowns???


----------



## fmd914

Zophie - the epitome of the sexy shoe with the pole shot!  Glad you got something good out of Vegas.

xboob - I really like those also.  Ummm second cut sale.  I think you have a better chance of these making it.  Can you wait another week or two to return them.  I think the second cuts start in another couple of weeks.  If you can wait a while, then you know at least there is a chance that one pair in your size may be available.  Do you have good SAs at Saks and Barneys that will do some tough tracking for you?


----------



## socalboo

gemruby41 said:


> *Zophie*, Pigalles truely scream SEXY!!! Nice pole shot!



Just what I was going to say! 

Poor little Sophie, hope she feels better soon!


----------



## jillykitty

Been following this thread for a while and finally I got my first CL... 

Loving it... hope I will get the comfort of walking in them....


----------



## karwood

jillykitty said:


> Been following this thread for a while and finally I got my first CL...
> 
> Loving it... hope I will get the comfort of walking in them....


 
Those are fabulous and what a great pair of CL to start your collection!! Congrat on your first purchase!!


----------



## socalboo

*jillykitty* - Those are gorgeous! So classic! Congrats, wear them well!


----------



## Chins4

OK - time to post my May and June pairs so first of all here's May : Red Patent Clichy 100s.............


----------



## Chins4

And here's June : Ponyskin Leopard Pigalle 100s - I  how the furry leopard contrasts with the shiny red sole.


----------



## socalboo

^^^ Yay *Chins*!  They are so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh *Chins*!!!! How fabulous are you????? I lve them both, but those Red Clichys are TDF 

*jillykitty* Congrats! What a perfect way to kick off your collection! 
Beware. Your wallet is about to find out what wear and tear really means....CLs are truly addictive.


----------



## gemruby41

Chins, you made great selections.  They look fab on you!! Where did you get the Pigalle 100s?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*jillykitty *...great first pr
*chins*...sexy


----------



## karwood

Chins4- Your new CLs are fabulous. Those Leopard Pigalles look "PUURRFFECT!" on you


----------



## Chins4

gemruby41 said:


> Chins, you made great selections. They look fab on you!! Where did you get the Pigalle 100s?


 
Thank you - it was from the new Mount Street Boutique in London - contactable on +44 207 4910033 :devil:


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

chins, love both of your purchases! I have a thing for leopard. 

jillykitty, great pair to start off! Congratulations!


----------



## Chins4

karwood said:


> Chins4- Your new CLs are fabulous. Those Leopard Pigalles look "PUURRFFECT!" on you


 
 Thank you - I'm on  with them.


----------



## fmd914

Chins - BEAUTIFUL!  Love them both.  I so agree abut the fur of the leopard contrast with the red sole.  I have been searching for the perfect pair to add to my collection!  That red clichy is to die for!

Jilly - What a perfect wearable pair to have as your first!


----------



## danicky

Zophie, love the Pigalles. The last photo is super cool.

Xboob, they are perfect for summer. You should get them at Barney's cheaper.

Jillykitty, love them. Perfect first pair. Congrats.

Chins, great purchases.


----------



## Lynn12

JetSetGo! said:


> *Zophie* Wow!
> Have no doubt that last shot will be kept by many a lurker!


 
I can only imagine what *bogeyjay* and *panrixx* will think about your Pigalle/pole shot!!!  








*Chins* - your Clichys and leopard Pigalles are incredible.  Those are gorgeous and they look fantastic on you.  I LOVE the color of the Clichys.  Great purchases!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Zophie said:


> Yep, I have a stripper pole. Unforunately I'm a little lazy about getting on it because it's an awesome workout. I wish I didn't have all the stuff in the background of the pic.


 
OMG what an amazing picture!  I totally envy you for having a pole at home.  I've been taking classes through S Factor and ever since I started, I always wanted a pole at home but unfortunately there is just no room at home.  Awesome picture.

Leda - so glad to hear that you are into it also!  We should start a thread about it.  I started one about a year ago but got very little response, I wonder if it's more popular now?


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Jilly *& *chins*, nice choices!

*Zophie*, nice pigalles!


----------



## lvpiggy

wow chins!  love the clichys in red patent!!


----------



## babypie

Chins I love them both!


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> Leda - so glad to hear that you are into it also! We should start a thread about it. I started one about a year ago but got very little response, I wonder if it's more popular now?


 
I think I responded to your thread where you talked about it in the glass slipper forum I think... I remember well that you take the s-factor classes. 

I have been taking classes on/off for a few years now. My pole is around 2-3 years old.


----------



## Kamilla850

^^We should revive it.  I think that it was in the Health & Exercise Forum but I can't find it now because the search function is down.  Do you also take S Factor?

Chins - lovely new additions.  The leopard pigalles are beautiful!


----------



## Zophie

Kamilla850 said:


> OMG what an amazing picture! I totally envy you for having a pole at home. I've been taking classes through S Factor and ever since I started, I always wanted a pole at home but unfortunately there is just no room at home. Awesome picture.
> 
> Leda - so glad to hear that you are into it also! We should start a thread about it. I started one about a year ago but got very little response, I wonder if it's more popular now?


 

I would love to take an actual class, but there are none around here.  It's hard to find enough room to put a pole.  Mine barely has enough room.  I also need room around the pilates machine.  That is basically a whole room of my house that has a pilates machine, pole, and a fax machine in it.

I need to get someone to crop out the rest of the stuff in the background or try to do it myself because the pic would look so much cooler without all that behind me.


----------



## Butterfly*

*Zophie* -  This is the first time a CL has taken second place in a CL photo! I can't believe you have a stripper pole! I bet you have a killer bod!

*Leda* - I can't believe you have one, too!  

I've had friends who've taken S factor classes and have heard it's a hell of a workout!  I'm definitely getting a pole once I'm married! heh 


*Kamilla* - I remember that thread...can't wait for the search function to come back, so it can be revived..

*xboobie* - How lovely!  Great color combo!

*jillykitty* - Congrats on your first pair!

*Chins* - One of my loves...the red patent clichy! And those leopard pigalles... You did good!


----------



## lvpiggy

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^We should revive it. I think that it was in the Health & Exercise Forum but I can't find it now because the search function is down. Do you also take S Factor?
> 
> Chins - lovely new additions. The leopard pigalles are beautiful!


 
ohhh i take s factor too, how coincidental!


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Didn't quite do them justice, but here are my nude Clichy 120s. They're quite a challenge to walk in, but I love them nonetheless. The 100s would have been much more manageable, though.


 
ahhhh i wanted these so badly in vegas but they sold out of my size


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

xboobx...those are so festive...I love em on you


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> ^^We should revive it. I think that it was in the Health & Exercise Forum but I can't find it now because the search function is down. Do you also take S Factor?


 
no but my instructor was s-factor trained. Its a local school here in seattle



Butterfly* said:


> *Leda* - I can't believe you have one, too!


 
Believe it! Its quite possible that most Pigalle lovers will have pole dancing urges or possibly to put it delicately have an inner sensual alter-ego


----------



## lvpiggy

Zophie said:


> I would love to take an actual class, but there are none around here. It's hard to find enough room to put a pole. Mine barely has enough room. I also need room around the pilates machine. That is basically a whole room of my house that has a pilates machine, pole, and a fax machine in it.
> 
> I need to get someone to crop out the rest of the stuff in the background or try to do it myself because the pic would look so much cooler without all that behind me.


 

zophie i have a gift for you! heh - done really fast, i'll prob go in and clean up the edges later todae


----------



## lvpiggy

ledaatomica said:


> no but my instructor was s-factor trained. Its a local school here in seattle
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it! Its quite possible that most Pigalle lovers will have pole dancing urges or possibly to put it delicately have an inner sensual alter-ego


 
hehe . . . pigalle lovers . . . pole dancing urges . . . love it!


----------



## Kamilla850

^^Wow that looks amazing.  

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that so many of us are into s factor/pole dancing considering our passion for Louboutins.


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^that's cool LV, how'd you do that?  did you need a special software program to edit that picture?


----------



## keya

So many new additions, I'm having a hard time keeping up 


Magdalena ~ Congrats on the upcoming wedding and the spectacular jolis! 


Kamilla ~ Great new additions. I love the Anemones! The color is fab!


Stinas ~ Congrats!  


Zophie ~ I hope Sophie gets better soon!   Hot pics! 


xboobieliciousx ~ Those look really great on you!


jillykitty ~ Great first pair! 


Chins ~ Love the new additions, they both look great on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I feel so out of it....
I don't have a pole! 
And I've never taken any pole classes...


----------



## babypie

Me neither Jet.  I do have a lap dancing DVD though


----------



## lvpiggy

more_CHOOS said:


> ^^that's cool LV, how'd you do that? did you need a special software program to edit that picture?


 
it's pretty easy!  basic photoshop tools - magnetic lasso, black & white adjustment, gaussian blur - that's it!


----------



## lvpiggy

JetSetGo! said:


> I feel so out of it....
> I don't have a pole!
> And I've never taken any pole classes...


 
awww jetset you're so cute!


----------



## natassha68

LOl, you ladies are cute !............. wow SOO many new pairs !

LVPIGGY - those cream pigalles !! I think I had to pull my jaw off the floor !

Kam -  Red anemone.. need I say more???

Chins - I'm very jealous of your leopard's, my 100's do not have a furry leopard heel, yours are GRAND!!!... congrats !!

Stinas - WOW Wee !!... I know how much those mean to you,, wear them well


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - SEXY!!!!
xboobielicousx - I LOVE them!!!  I had them but they didnt fit 
Jilly - Perfect Classic Pair!! Congrats!\
Chins - WOW!  Nice!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> zophie i have a gift for you! heh - done really fast, i'll prob go in and clean up the edges later todae


 
wow,  thanks!  That's so cool!


----------



## Butterfly*

Cool,* LV*!  I wish I had basic computer graphic skills... I'm sooo behind on technology, it's not even funny.


P.s. An all WHITE backround would look smokin!  

...Black patent Pigalles, a white backround, red soles and a silver pole..


----------



## Stinas

My new Ballerina flats!  I love CL flats!...even better when on sale! hehe


----------



## keya

Stinas ~ They're cute, are they comfortable?


----------



## Stinas

keya said:


> Stinas ~ They're cute, are they comfortable?


After a couple wears,  yes.  I have them in gold.  I just got these today, but the leather feels softer than the gold ones did, so they will probably be more comfy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are great Stinas! I love the perfed leather.


----------



## mjvictamonte

Stinas are those from Nordstrom? I almost bought the pink pair but was hesitant because I did not know what they looked like. Boy do I wish I had purchased them! They look great on you.


----------



## lvpiggy

Butterfly* said:


> Cool,* LV*! I wish I had basic computer graphic skills... I'm sooo behind on technology, it's not even funny.
> 
> 
> P.s. An all WHITE backround would look smokin!
> 
> ...Black patent Pigalles, a white backround, red soles and a silver pole..


 

per your request


----------



## Stinas

Yes!!  My nordstrom had to order them from Seattle for me, but I would totally get the pink if I knew I would wear them more.


mjvictamonte said:


> Stinas are those from Nordstrom? I almost bought the pink pair but was hesitant because I did not know what they looked like. Boy do I wish I had purchased them! They look great on you.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Zophie said:


> wow, thanks! That's so cool!


 

Zophie...you're beautiful.

:shame:


----------



## danicky

Stinas, they are so cute. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## cjy

Zophie! I am impressed!!! How did you take the pic???


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - great pole shot with great shoes! 



ledaatomica said:


> I have one too! There is a little stripper pole club here in the CL forum. I cant remember who else has one too ...



I wanted it, but unfortunately, I have very high ceilings throughout the house and cannot have the pole - boohoo!

BTW, I've been wanting to take the pole dancing class along with the belly dancing class, but none of my friends want to go and I don't want to go by myself. Maybe one of these days, I'll muster the courage to go alone. 



*xboobie* - The Madelines are gorgeous, but I think they will make it to the 2nd cut.

*jillie* - great 1st pair! Enjoy them!

*Chins *- gorgeous Clichy and Pigalle!

*Stinas* - nice flats!


----------



## lorrmich

well I would have loved to try either/or with you but I am on the east coast.


----------



## Butterfly*

*Stinas* - Congrats on your flats! They're cute!  I've been wanting a pair myself, but i doubt I'll ever get any...I guess wedges will have to do.

*LV* -  Awe, thanks! I love it! All I see now is a hot curvy silhouette! fab!


----------



## wantmore

lorrmich said:


> well I would have loved to try either/or with you but I am on the east coast.


Too bad !


----------



## daisyduke947

Hi everyone! I'm a new member here. My name is Catherine. Here's a picture of my 1st pair of Louboutins. I'm actually annoyed (even though Louboutin will always be my favourite), but this pair is really uncomfortable on me for some reason, especially the heel. It feels like I'm walking on a brick or a heavy piece of metal. Anyone know what's inside of the Mallorcas? I have the same pair Mariska has here, in black:


----------



## *Magdalena*

wow, I am gone for about a day and a half, and there are all these new additions. so exciting!!!
*Zophie*-love the Pigalles on the pole....LOL
*Jillykitty*-those VPs are TDF-what a wonderful classic!!!!!!! goes with everything
*Boobieliscious*-those Madelines look soooo gooood on you!!!!  Beautiful!  I love them in purple
*Chins*-love both of your new additions, but your red patent clichys are YUM!!!!  super sexy...im sure they look awesome with simple jeans.  
*Stinas*-the flats are soo adorable. Wear them well
*Keya*-thank you for the wedding wishes.  xoxo


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Jillykitty* - Those kid VPs are TDF... what an amazing first pair!! 

*chins4* - LOVE both pairs... the red Clichy is so gorgeous (talk about traffic stopping!), and the leopard pigalle looks fabulous on you! 

*Zophie*, that's one hell of a creative picture haha... love the black patent pigalle's! 

*Stinas*, your flats are so cute (and they look comfy too)!


----------



## shyne1025

Hello Im a newbie in the CL forum and this my very first Loubs.. and definitely not the last ( I have the O my sling in nude and black coming to me this week)


----------



## Stinas

shyne - Great pair!!  Very cute & perfect for summer!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My newest CL's!   I found the Burma (metallic lava I think) VPs on ebay for a great price!  Also, my HG "Cinderella" silver glitter NP's came into my life!   I was so excited when they showed up in my size (randomly the only size available!) on NM a month or two ago (but in gold)... I was secretly hoping to get the silver (even though the gold is gorgeous), and somehow my fairy CL godmother must have heard me haha, because NM sent me the silver ones instead!  

Electric Blue Declics, Violet Greasepaint Decol Zeps and Black Patent Jolie's!






Ebay find: Burma VPs!





My HG!





My HG on me!


----------



## danicky

Shyne, really cute.

Fiery, gorgeous additions. Love the glitter NP's. Congrats!!!


----------



## shyne1025

Stinas said:


> shyne - Great pair!!  Very cute & perfect for summer!


 Thank you! Im still waiting my two pairs!!


----------



## shyne1025

fieryfashionist said:


> My newest CL's!   I found the Burma (metallic lava I think) VPs on ebay for a great price!  Also, my HG "Cinderella" silver glitter NP's came into my life!   I was so excited when they showed up in my size (randomly the only size available!) on NM a month or two ago (but in gold)... I was secretly hoping to get the silver (even though the gold is gorgeous), and somehow my fairy CL godmother must have heard me haha, because NM sent me the silver ones instead!
> 
> Electric Blue Declics, Violet Greasepaint Decol Zeps and Black Patent Jolie's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay find: Burma VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HG on me!


 I looveee your Jolies.. I wish they came in 85mm. I was abt to get one but the heels are too high.. I have scoliosis and the doctor told me not to wear high heels..


----------



## shyne1025

danicky said:


> Shyne, really cute.
> 
> Fiery, gorgeous additions. Love the glitter NP's. Congrats!!!


 THanks..:shame:


----------



## Stinas

Fiery - Great haul!  Glad you found your HG's!!!  I know how hard it can be!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## Zophie

Here are the black kid Rolandos I only just recently pre-ordered.  I wasn't even sure I wanted them and thought I might cancel the pre-order, and then bam, they are here!  I sure don't plan to send them back though.


----------



## wantmore

*shyne* - ENJOY your 1st pair!

*fiery* - you're one lucky duck! Those MC Glitter with Silver heel/Tips were my 1st choice, but I got the ones with the gold heels/tips instead. 

I love all your loot.

*Zophie*- One of these days you have to take your Rolandos for a spin! Both your Wine and Black Kid look gorgeous on you!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Shyne, congrats, those are adorable. 

Fiery...OH MY! What a load! Every single pair is something special. Those glitters... And do you love your Joli's? I have them coming, I can't wait!


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Zophie! I am impressed!!! How did you take the pic???


 
I put the camera on the box that goes with my pilates reformer and set the timer and climbed the pole.  The first try didn't come out too good because my butt wasn't high up enough and there was a lovely view of cellulite.   I'm hoping when my friend and her husband come to town at the end of the month I can get her husband to actually take some pole pics for me.  He's pretty serious into photography as a hobby.



wantmore said:


> *Zophie* - great pole shot with great shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted it, but unfortunately, I have very high ceilings throughout the house and cannot have the pole - boohoo!
> 
> BTW, I've been wanting to take the pole dancing class along with the belly dancing class, but none of my friends want to go and I don't want to go by myself. Maybe one of these days, I'll muster the courage to go alone.


 
My ceilings are fairly high too.  I got a pole that comes in pieces and got an extra piece or two so it reaches.  I think my ceiling might be 13 feet or so.


----------



## wantmore

Zophie said:


> My ceilings are fairly high too. I got a pole that comes in pieces and got an extra piece or two so it reaches. I think my ceiling might be 13 feet or so.


Oh....the additional pieces is a good idea. The web site that I checked out a long time ago had a ceiling height limit. Anyway, our Master's bedroom has uneven ceiling, it goes up form one end to another so IDK how I could make it work even with the addiontal pieces. Any ideas? 



*fiery* - one more thing, how did you size for your Joli?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *danicky*! 

*shyne1025* - Aww, I'm sorry you can't wear them... but hmm, I thought they came in 85mm?  I got mine on sale at NM, but hopefully you can track down the lower heeled ones!   If not, the 85mm yoyo's are gorgeous too! 

Aww, thanks *Stinas*!  Haha, I somehow lucked into them, and I couldn't be happier!  Your HG's are something else, hot damn... and they look absolutely amazing you on btw! 

*Zophie *- I love the black kid Rolando's... I wouldn't send them back either haha. 

Aww, thanks so much *wantmore*!  Ohh, the gold ones you have are amazing, but yeah haha, I did get pretty damn lucky! 

Hi* neverenoughhandbags*!  Aww, thank you!!   I actually just got the Jolie's today from NM, and they are really comfortable... I wasn't sure if they would be, but they are!  I know you'll love yours!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Actually, I went with a 38.   I wear a 38.5 (but I _could _do a 38) in Decol Zeps, simple pumps, etc. but in VPs/NPs I need a 38 for sure.  Even with the 38 for the Jolie's, there's a bit of extra room at the back... but, I have strange feet haha... wiide feet, with a very high arch, and a small heel!    I think maybe if you go with the size you normally wear in VPs you'll be okay... but someone more CL savvy might be able to chime in!  




wantmore said:


> Oh....the additional pieces is a good idea. The web site that I checked out a long time ago had a ceiling height limit. Anyway, our Master's bedroom has uneven ceiling, it goes up form one end to another so IDK how I could make it work even with the addiontal pieces. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> *fiery* - one more thing, how did you size for your Joli?


----------



## toiletduck

*fiery:* I am so jealous of your loot! They look amazing!!!!!

*zophie:* they look fabulous on you!! they are definitely a keeper!!


----------



## wantmore

Here are my new additions --
*I'm choosing between the Rolando in Black Patent (I also have these in Wine Patent) and the Decollette in Black Patent (I also have these in Camel Patent). *DH thinks they are the same shoes. He thinks I'm tricking him by asking him which pair he prefers  .....












Sorry, I didn't know the flash wasn't on....





Then the infamous VPs (thanks to Stinas for having them as her UHG, to bogeyjay for the tip, and to LavenderIce for making me aware of them)........


----------



## Chins4

Wantmore - those new additions are so hot  And you have the best legs - I'm green with envy :greengrin:


----------



## wantmore

Chins4 said:


> Wantmore - those new additions are so hot  And you have the best legs - I'm green with envy :greengrin:


Awww, you're too kind . THANKS a bunch !


----------



## Edrine

wantmore-i love your new additions!!


----------



## sara999

wantmore (queen of legs!) - rolandos rolandos rolandos!!!!!!

LOVE your pythons


----------



## singtong

wantmore - rolandos def!!!!!!!!!

ooooohhhh, love those pythons, you girls are so lucky (you know who you are  )

x


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love em both,*wantmore*


----------



## oo_let_me_see

J, you are fabulous!  Love them all...keep them all...enjoy them all.


----------



## natassha68

Wantmore - the rolando's look gorgeous 

Here are my new additions, cork caternita's and african queen natural cork slings.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

natassha, I love them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*wantmore* Can you keep them all? They all look so beautiful on you! If you have to return a pair, I think it would be the BP Rolando. The red is the hot color in those, imo. And the Decollete is soooo perfectly stunning. I know I differ from the group here...


*natassha* Sizzzzzzlllin' hot! Congrats!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

wantmore - i LOVE ALL OF THEM !!! esp the pythons   but to decide between the two black pairs, i would keep the rolandos


----------



## xboobielicousx

fiery - your additions are beautiful! congrats!

zophie - they look great on you ...i wouldn't send them back either


----------



## karwood

wantmore- The python is stunning! And i would absolutely keep the BP Rolandos.

natassha- OOHHH! How I regret not buying those Cantenitas when I had the chance. I guess I will have to admire them from your pics Needless to say, your  new additions are gorgeous!


----------



## bebexirene

*Zophie*, I love the stripper pole pic!  Very, very sexy!   The new Rolandos are so pretty!

*xboobielicousx*, they are extremely cute!  I think they would make the second markdowns.  I would wait on those.

*jillykitty*, love them!

*Chins4*, the leopard Pigalles are so sexy!

*Stinas*, your flats are so cute!

*daisyduke947*, you look gorgeous!  Love the CLs too 

*Shyne1025*, congrats on your first CLs.  They look very cute!

*fieryfashionist*, love all the new additions!  They are all so pretty!

*wantmore*, love the Rolandos and the VPs!

*natassha68*, very cute!


----------



## fmd914

WOW - goes to everyone!

Stinas - Thanks to you I bought the gold CL flats!  Now, you got me thinking.....please stop shopping!

Shyne - cute and comfortable (?) pair!

fiery - love them all!!!!!  I have been eyeing the burma VPs.  You have a nice variety!  Same thing happened to me with the glitters at NM.  I ordered thinking I was getting the gold and got the silver!  

Zophie - Thanks for finally showing us what was in the box!  No more teasing.  I have never seen the black kid Rolandos.  Nice!  

Wantmore - I am totally in agreement with Jet.  Keep all, but if not - keep the black Decollettes!

Natassha - said it in the other thread - but wow -girl - don't ever give me your address - you might find a few pair missing!


----------



## Chins4

Natasha, love the new additions - so summery 

And thanks to all you lovely ladies for your sweet compliments on my latest purchases  You guys know how to make a girl feel good


----------



## karwood

Fieryfashionista- they are all gorgeous!


----------



## compulsivepurse

fiery, what a wonderful CL haul!

Zophie, the Rolandos look awesome! Great buy; I'm glad you didn't cancel them!


----------



## natassha68

Oo_Let - Thanks soo much !

JetSet - You think???, THANKS !

Thank you Bebe !

Karwood - Keep checking you never know a pair may pop up !!.. thank you 

FMD - LOL, you are too cute !! thank you... I  your dark ones too, modeling shots perhaps ??... also wanted to mention the cream/python activa's, WOW !!!... I  them, they never pop up in my size 


Chins - Thank you, and yeah, they do scream summer


----------



## Edrine

natassha-congrats they are both lovely!


----------



## natassha68

Edrine-  thank you


----------



## danicky

Zophie, love the Rolando's on you.

Wantmore, great additions. The python VP's are TDF!!!! Congrats!!!

Natassha, really pretty. Perfect for summer. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## keya

Shyne ~ Those are cute 


fieryfashionist ~ I love ALL of them!


Zophie ~ Gorgeous! I like the kid even better than the black patent. They look more comfortable too 


wantmore ~ My vote is for the Rolandos 


natassha ~ Nice new additions!


----------



## babypie

*natassha68*, they both look great! 
*wantmore*, Love them all!
*Zophie*, they look amazing on you!  Do they feel more comfortable than your wine patents?


----------



## babypie

*fieryfashionista*, I love them all but those Violet Greasepaint Decol Zeps are TDF!


----------



## daisyduke947

bebexirene said:


> *Zophie*, I love the stripper pole pic!  Very, very sexy!   The new Rolandos are so pretty!
> 
> *xboobielicousx*, they are extremely cute!  I think they would make the second markdowns.  I would wait on those.
> 
> *jillykitty*, love them!
> 
> *Chins4*, the leopard Pigalles are so sexy!
> 
> *Stinas*, your flats are so cute!
> 
> *daisyduke947*, you look gorgeous!  Love the CLs too
> 
> *Shyne1025*, congrats on your first CLs.  They look very cute!
> 
> *fieryfashionist*, love all the new additions!  They are all so pretty!
> 
> *wantmore*, love the Rolandos and the VPs!
> 
> *natassha68*, very cute!



LOL, that isn't a picture of me! Hold on, I'm taking pictures of mine now...


----------



## socalboo

*wantmore* - Gorgeous shoes! That's so funny about DH thinking they're the same! You are so cute! I like the Rolandos better myself, if I had to choose between the 2. The python VPs are tdf!!!

*natassha* - Those corks are so fab! They look great on you!


----------



## Missrocks

Got these at the Barney's sale. I was originally thinking of them as a wedding shoe, but not quite sure they are right for my dress. But I may keep them anyways because they are so girly, if I can find enough matching outfits in my closet to justify keeping them.


----------



## Missrocks

*Wantmore*~ Those are some of my favorite styles! They look great on you.
*Natassha~* Love the corks!


----------



## Edrine

*Missrocks*-those are so pretty


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MissRocks* Those are stunning! Keep 'em!


----------



## danicky

Missrocks, they are beautiful.


----------



## danicky

Here are my Silver Grease NP's.


----------



## Chins4

Danicky & Miss Rocks - beautiful new metallics


----------



## Edrine

danicky said:


> Here are my Silver Grease NP's.
> 
> View attachment 452499
> View attachment 452500
> 
> 
> View attachment 452501
> View attachment 452507


 

omg  they are gorgeous!!they look great on you danicky!!
did you get them at saks?


----------



## danicky

Chins, thanks.

Ederine, thanks so much. Yeah, I got them at Saks pre-sale, a few weeks ago.


----------



## LavenderIce

I cannot name everybody individually, but all I can say is you all blow me away.  Wow.  Just wow!


----------



## ledaatomica

Missrocks said:


> Got these at the Barney's sale. I was originally thinking of them as a wedding shoe, but not quite sure they are right for my dress. But I may keep them anyways because they are so girly, if I can find enough matching outfits in my closet to justify keeping them.


 
I love the Champus!!! I almost bought a pair myself a month ago but ended up getting evitas instead. They are so lovely, I hope you keep them.

and *Danicky* those are such beauties too! so versatile


Its so hard for me to catch up with this thread ladies so many divine purchases recently!


----------



## socalboo

^^^I know, I can't keep up!

*danicky* - Those are BEAUTIFUL!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> Here are my Silver Grease NP's.
> 
> View attachment 452499
> View attachment 452500
> 
> 
> View attachment 452501
> View attachment 452507


 
Beautiful!  They look perfect on you, silver grease is so pretty


----------



## Edrine

white patent privatitas


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - Love them!!
Wantmore - Those look familiar! lol  Love them on you.  Yours look a little darker than mine right?
Natassa - They both look great on you!  Love the African Queen!  
MissRocks - Those look sooo nice!  Too bad they dont go with your dress!
Dana - I dont think ive ever seen them before lol...Like I told you on sunday..I love the greasepaints!
Edrine - Those are hot!  Perfect summer shoe!


----------



## babypie

Edrine, those are hot! Your pedi looks great with it.


----------



## Edrine

thank you _stinas and babypie_


----------



## natassha68

Missrocks - soo pretty !

Danicky - those are like a heart attack!!!! wow, on FIRE!!! LOVE them!

Stinas - thank you ... they are really lovely on, and very comfy 

Edrine - again, wow.. they are gorgeous on you !


----------



## Butterfly*

*shyne* - Congrats! Welcome to our wacky world! 

*fiery* - That's so awesome that they accidentally sent you a different pair. It was meant to be!

*zophie* - That was quick! I really like the kid leather...it's a nice change from patent.

*wantmore* - Man those pythons are gorgeous!!!!

*natassha* - I was wondering when you were gonna get those! haha

*missrocks* - How darling! i relaly love how they're a sparkly neutral!

*daniky* - I want those!! Love!

*edrine* - Those are such a fab summer shoe!


----------



## Butterfly*

^^ oh my gosh...I want the red/black jaws, too!!  This was the only reason I didn't go with the white version this week!  Hope they pop up!


----------



## danicky

Thank you ladies for all the lovely compliments.

Ederine, I love them. They look great on you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Danicky* 

*Edrine*


----------



## xboobielicousx

danicky - those are so so beautiful!!!! i love the sparkle!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

MissRocks - I love those! I really wasn't sold on them until I tried them on during the Barneys sale. I sort of wish I had gotten some - they look great on you!


----------



## karwood

danicky said:


> Here are my Silver Grease NP's.
> 
> View attachment 452499
> View attachment 452500
> 
> 
> View attachment 452501
> View attachment 452507


 
Danicky- those are TDF!!!! Where did you find them???


----------



## socalboo

edrine - I almost got those! I'm glad you got them, they look great on you! ~on me, not so much!

*Missrocks* - You have to keep those! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## karwood

Edrine: Those shoes are HOT!!


----------



## wantmore

WOW! This thead moved so quickly since last night! You guys are  terrible....such enablers .

*sington*, *DeeDee*, *oo_let_me_see*,* xboobie*, *karwood*,* bebe*, *keya*, *babypie*, *socalboo*, *LavenderIce*, *Butterfly* - Thank you so much forall the nice compliments and enabling, LOL! 





sara999 said:


> wantmore (queen of legs!) - rolandos rolandos rolandos!!!!!!
> 
> LOVE your pythons


 Thanks girl, you and *Eleni* always make my day!



*natassha* - Thanks! Your Catenitas and African Queen look good on you! 

*JetSet *- I really would just want to keep one of the Black Patents but I can't decide, although I like the Decollettes better. ITA with you about the Wine being the best color in the Rolando. What confuses me about the decision making is I got the Rolandos for $560, which was a mistake b/c they were put in the wrong box. So I feel like I should keep them just b/c they are $50 less. Isn't that nuts???

*fmd* - Thanks! I'm leaning towards the Black Decollette (watch me keep both at the end, LOL!).

*danicky* - Thanks! One of my favorite styles and finishes - NP GreasePaint!!! They look fantsatic on you! You are lucky! I got mine regular price. How much did they go on sale for?

*Missrocks* - Thanks! Those are gorgeous and you can match it with just about anything, even with white bermuda shorts.

*Edrine* - Thanks! Gorgeous Privatita!




Stinas said:


> Wantmore - Those look familiar! lol Love them on you. Yours look a little darker than mine right?


Thanks, girl! I used the flash when I took the pictures and they seem darker than yours. I really didn't have any preference whether it be dark or light since they are my 1st Pythons . I love all the VP Pythons...yours, bogey's, Lavender's, and hopefully the rest will post theirs too.


WHEW! I think I got everyone!


----------



## MKWMDA

Zophie said:


> Here are the black kid Rolandos I only just recently pre-ordered. I wasn't even sure I wanted them and thought I might cancel the pre-order, and then bam, they are here! I sure don't plan to send them back though.



Oh my gosh Zophie I am waiting on a pair just like this that I got on Ebay.uk, (OMG they had a 41.5 there!) and your pics just got me SO excited for them! They are SOO gorgeous! I hope you dont send them back!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Erdine* congrats! indeed a great summer shoe!


----------



## natassha68

Wow ! those violet greasepaint's are INSANE!!!... dont know how I missed your post... glad I found it, modeling shots???

Thanks Wantmore ! 





fieryfashionist said:


> My newest CL's!   I found the Burma (metallic lava I think) VPs on ebay for a great price!  Also, my HG "Cinderella" silver glitter NP's came into my life!   I was so excited when they showed up in my size (randomly the only size available!) on NM a month or two ago (but in gold)... I was secretly hoping to get the silver (even though the gold is gorgeous), and somehow my fairy CL godmother must have heard me haha, because NM sent me the silver ones instead!
> 
> Electric Blue Declics, Violet Greasepaint Decol Zeps and Black Patent Jolie's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay find: Burma VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My HG on me!


----------



## natassha68

Does anyone else have those Violet decolzeps???....how do they run and fit??? and pics pretty please?? :okay:


----------



## lovely&amazing

wantmore said:


> Here are my new additions --
> *I'm choosing between the Rolando in Black Patent (I also have these in Wine Patent) and the Decollette in Black Patent (I also have these in Camel Patent). *DH thinks they are the same shoes. He thinks I'm tricking him by asking him which pair he prefers  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know the flash wasn't on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the infamous VPs (thanks to Stinas for having them as her UHG, to bogeyjay for the tip, and to LavenderIce for making me aware of them)........


 
Smoking Hot.  For the record, I think Mr. Louboutin designs for you!


----------



## Missrocks

So many new purchases on here, I'm in CL heaven!

Thanks everyone for the compliments!

Danicky~ LOVE those. HOT.
Edrine~ Congrats on your find. Perfect summer shoe.


----------



## danicky

Thank you for all the lovely compliments, ladies.


----------



## Kamilla850

Ok I just went through the past 6 pages and I think that I had a shoegasm, I can't believe that there are 6 pages of new Louboutins in ONE DAY!!!  Absolutely everyone has beautiful new purchases, congrats to everybody. 
My favorites are the purple greasepaints and the glitter NPs - I feel that the silver heel is so rare and I LOVE IT!

Wantmore - my vote goes for the decolletes, especially since you already have red rolandos.


----------



## lvpiggy

danicky said:


> Here are my Silver Grease NP's.
> 
> View attachment 452499
> View attachment 452500
> 
> 
> View attachment 452501
> View attachment 452507


 

these may be my new HG . . . . are they still available anywhere?!?!?!?


----------



## bogeyjay

Jesus Christ Almighty! are you freakin kidding me?!? Zophie - these are truly amazing and this is the money of all money shots. i don't check this thread for two days and this is what i miss? never again!

i can't believe i get to hang out here with pigalle wearing stripper pole dancers. i am officially in heaven ladies and gentlemen.

seriously, it's funny how these things are related (sexy shoes, stripper poles) but i guess it makes sense. my wife has wanted a pole but we just don't have the space for it. i thought all along that she was just kidding around, but now i know she's dead serious. i must make room somehow!


----------



## danicky

^^^ LOL, you are too funny.


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy said:


> these may be my new HG . . . . are they still available anywhere?!?!?!?


 
I don't know if they are available anymore. I got them at saks NYC. Good luck!!!


----------



## bogeyjay

nice additions, Chins. rock those pigalles!


"Its quite possible that most Pigalle lovers will have pole dancing urges or possibly to put it delicately have an inner sensual alter-ego." i couldn't have said it better myself, leda. am i still on the pole thing? you can't really blame me. i'm a guy after all.


cute flats, stinas! what happened to the ban? that didn't last long. lol


fieryfashionist - silver glitter NP's! woohoo! they're beautiful!




Zophie said:


> I'm hoping when my friend and her husband come to town at the end of the month I can get her husband to actually take some pole pics for me. He's pretty serious into photography as a hobby.


 
hmmm...something tells me your friend's husband won't mind one bit. i can hear him already. "what do you want me to do, honey? she asked me to take these pictures. what am i going to tell her, no?" 


nice pythons (once again), wantmore. i got a sneak peak . i choose the rolandos over the decolletes but they're both hot.


danicky - love your NP's!


edrine - i don't think i would reach for this shoe in the store, but you just changed my mind. they look great on!




Kamilla850 said:


> Ok I just went through the past 6 pages and I think that I had a shoegasm, I can't believe that there are 6 pages of new Louboutins in ONE DAY!!!


 
yes, thank you Kam for pointing that out. aren't we in some sort of recession or something? that's what i read in the news at least.


----------



## Daydrmer

wantmore said:


> Here are my new additions --
> *I'm choosing between the Rolando in Black Patent (I also have these in Wine Patent) and the Decollette in Black Patent (I also have these in Camel Patent). *DH thinks they are the same shoes. He thinks I'm tricking him by asking him which pair he prefers  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know the flash wasn't on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the infamous VPs (thanks to Stinas for having them as her UHG, to bogeyjay for the tip, and to LavenderIce for making me aware of them)........


 
Where did you find the Rolandos and Decollette? Those VPs are hot!


----------



## shyne1025

Here's my second pair of CL, Oh My Sling in 85mm.. ( third one on its way) got it at Barneys for 325.00


----------



## socalboo

Very pretty *shyne*! They look great on you & nice price too!


----------



## danicky

Shyne, really pretty. Congrats.


----------



## gaffer1128

very nice and sexy christian heels i want to buy it all


----------



## fieryfashionist

*wantmore *- Love your new additions!  Wow, what a tough call... they both look amazing on you, but I'm partial towards the wine Rolando's (have and love them) and the black patent decollete's... so if it were me, I'd probably return the black patent Rolando's, but it wouldn't be easy haha! 

*toiletduck, xboobielicousx*, *bebexirene*, *karwood*, *compulsivepurse*, *keya*, *babypie* (I need to wear them out soon haha!) - Thank you so much ladies! 

*fmd914* - Aww, thank you!  The Burma VPs are great!  Ohhh haha, we both got really lucky then... for once I was happy about a "botched" order! 

*Missrocks* - I love them!!  I'm a sucker for a girly shoe, and they look fabulous on you!  I think they would look so pretty with dresses, skirts, etc.! 

*danicky*, wow, I am  over your NP's, good lord!!  So stunning, and they look beautiful on you!!   

*Edrine* - The privatitas look so great on you... white with gold is such a pretty combination!! 

*Butterfly** - Haha, I know right... I guess it was!


----------



## gaffer1128

christian heels they are all beautiful


----------



## danicky

Bogey, thanx.

Fiery, thanks so much.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*natassha68 *- Your new additions look amazing on you!   Fabulous summer shoes!  Aww, thank you!   I'll try to post modeling pics soon!  I went with a 38.5, although I probably could have done a 38, but my toes may have been pissed off!   I wear a 38 in VPs/NPs, 38.5 in simples (could do a 38 there too), 38.5 in decollete's, etc.  I have strange foot... very high arch, wide, with a small heel ... I would probably go with the size you take in decollete's!  Hope that helps a bit! 

* bogeyjay* - Thank you!  They're my Cinderella shoes... now where is my Price Charming haha!? 

* shyne* - Fabulous find, and you wear them so well!!


----------



## shyne1025

^^ Thank you..


----------



## shyne1025

socalboo said:


> Very pretty *shyne*! They look great on you & nice price too!


  Thanks!! Im now waiting for her sister in nude!! Your posts made me buy more!!


----------



## shyne1025

danicky said:


> Shyne, really pretty. Congrats.


 Thanks and I love your CLs too!


----------



## bebexirene

This thread is moving so fast!

*Missrocks*, wow, they are stunning!  I love them!

*danicky*, they look perfect on you!  I love the color as well!

*Edrine*, very sexy!

*shyne1025*, they are lovely!


----------



## Zophie

very pretty, *shyne*.  and what a great price too!

*bogeyjay*, I say get your wife a pole!  But I have to warn you, when I first got mine and started playing on it I was bruised from head to toe.  What is funny to me is that because men have more upper body strength they can easily do so much more on a pole.  My ex did an invert in his boxer shorts the first time he tried and it took me a while to get up the courage to even try.

*wantmore*, have you decided what you want to keep?  I say the patent Rolandos, but they are both gorgeous, of course.  Your pic is making me wish I'd pre-ordered those as well, but I need to STOP!  

*danicky*, those greasepaints are tdf!   I so wish I had more use for colors like that....but my bank account is happy that I don't!


----------



## shyne1025

bebexirene and Zophie : thanks and Im so happy with her!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Shyne* Your Oh Mys are gorgeous.

*Natassha* I believe the Violet Grease Decolzep is from LV. I adore them!!!! My guess is that they would run the same as the Decollete, but hopefully, someone with experience will weigh in.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks JetSet   , I knew LV had them awhile ago. when they werent soo important to me until now as that happens all to often


----------



## JetSetGo!

I sooooo know how that goes!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love em,*skyne*


----------



## jillykitty

Thank you ladies.... here I post a pic of me wearing them... My feet seems a little too fat to fit in them. 

Now I am thinking of how to protect the sole...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

jilly, I think they look great on your feet.  Love those!


----------



## jillykitty

oo_let_me_see said:


> jilly, I think they look great on your feet. Love those!


 

Thanks! I am wearing them everyday at home to expand it before wearing it for my summer ball. Hopefully by then, they will be comfortable enough.


----------



## LavenderIce

My python VPs:







IMG]http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a126/LavenderIce218/VPpythons/VPpython4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chins4

Jilly - they look hot on you 

Lavender - OMG  Those are amazing, such beautiful patterns


----------



## danicky

Thanx everyone for your lovely compliments!!!

*Jillykitty*, they are beutiful. Wear them well.


*Lav,* stunning!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Lavender* Those are drop dead gorgeous on you! Congratulations, simply divine.


----------



## shoecrazy

Lavender - those are just fantastic on you


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Jilly* Beautiful!

*Lavender* Wowza!


----------



## karwood

Jilly- Gorgeous- they look lovely on you

Lavender- Those python are SSSSStunning!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Jilly* - They look great on you!! 

*Lavender* - Talk about a statement making shoe... you wear it fabulously, wow!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ah, *wantmore*, *jilly*, *lavenderice *& *shyne*, what fabulous shoes!

Wantmore, the decollete and the rolando are the same shoe, lol, just one with a platform.  BUT, I feel the decollete is more for classy and the rolando for sexy - tell your DH they have different uses!


----------



## Edrine

thank you so much ladies:buttercup:

jilly-lovely shoes!they match your pedi

shyne- those look so comfoartable great choice!

lavander-omg, those are truly gorgeous!congrats again!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Jilly, love those.

Lavender....Oh my! Just jaw droppingly gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you 
*Chins, danicky, leda, shoecrazy, JSG, karwood, fiery, compulsivepurse, edrine and neverenough*.

I was in such a rush to post these before going to the gym I did not realize one of my favorite modeling pics didn't come out:


----------



## babypie

Pewter New Simples


----------



## Chins4

OMG Babypie - I  that colour! And they look comfortable - can you tell yet?


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrat babypie!  I guess you're off your what seems like an eternal ban.  I love that the platform takes the simple to a whole new level.  They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## babypie

Yup, the rumor with these are true, they are very comfortable


----------



## babypie

Thanks Lavender.  Yep, off the ban at last


----------



## Zophie

those are beautiful on you,* LavenderIce*!  I really love that shoe and need to stop looking at pictures of it so I'm not tempted.

and *babypie*, I bet your super happy to be off a ban.  They look great on you, and to be comfy too, that's even better!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lavendar *and *babypie*...fabo shoes


----------



## Edrine

babypie said:


> Pewter New Simples


 
they are just gorgeous babypie!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Beautiful babypie! i love the New Simples.


----------



## Stinas

Lav - You know I love them.  Do you feel better about the color now?
Baby - YAY!!!!  Love them on you.  Perfect color to your collection!


----------



## wantmore

*natassha* - I have the Decolzep in Patent Blue (see previous pages for my picture) and they fit similar to Decollettes and VPs. My Decolzep, Decollettes and VPs are all the same size. HTH.

*lovely&amazing* - Oh my, what a compliment . THANK YOU!

*Kamilla *-  the Decos are more of a classic.

*bogey* - Thanks again for the tip. I  my pair!!!

*Daydrmer* - Thanks! I got the Rolandos and the Decollettes from Saks (from Reghan -- Luv*Mulberry).

*shyne* - Another great choice for your 2nd pair and what a deal! ENJOY them and you'll go broke hanging around us, LOL!

*fiery* - Thanks! 
Uh-huh, I'm in such a bind! I go back and forth from leaning towards the Black Deco to keeping both the Patent Blacks, LOL!

*Zophie* - Sometimes I think I'm sure I'll keep just the Deco and return the Rolando, then I decide to keep both, and back again to keeping just the Deco ....The Rolandos are such agreat price! 

NO! Don't get the Patent anymore, b/c you already have the Kid and that looks great on you! (OMG! Someone slap me for being the voice of reason ).

*jilli *- they look good on you.

*Lavender* - Very Nice ! 

*compulsive* - Thanks! DH got confused b/c they are both blacks, MEN (except for Jay and Brian, of course )! 

*babypie* - YAY, you got them! GORGEOUS! These are so comfortable to start with and gets even better - can you just imagine that? ENJOY them!


LADIES, now we need pictures in the outfit thread


----------



## socalboo

shyne1025 said:


> Thanks!! Im now waiting for her sister in nude!! Your posts made me buy more!!



Ha! I know, I'm an enabler, guilty as charged! Aren't we all though? I want the nude too! 

*Lav* - Those pythons are beautiful on you!

*Babypie* - I love the New Simples on you, great color!


----------



## karwood

babypie-  i am loving your new simples, especially the color.


----------



## sara999

gorgeous mary! your unban shoes!


----------



## danicky

Baby, yey they are gorgeous. Congrats, they look great on you.


----------



## javaboo

I got to start posting in here also.... Red Clichy and Nude No Prive I got before the sale haul.


----------



## peppers90

* Babypie*~ Congrats on a *gorgeous* new pair of simples!!

*Javaboo*~ Welcome to the nudie club hehe~ Those red clichys are HOT!  They are definite eye-catchers


----------



## danicky

Java, I love the nude NP's, so pretty. The Clichy's are hot too. Congrats !!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Wowzas...I spent all last night looking through pages of this thread. I am SO jealous of all you incredibly lucky ladies!! My name is Catherine and I'm fairly young, only 19, so I don't have a lot of money or anything to buy Louboutins right now. I do have one pair though, and I said I'd post pictures, so here you go! All of you have SUCH beautiful shoes and each and every one of you looks fabulous in them! Don't ever sell your beautiful shoes if you don't absolutely have to!!!

These pictures are a little weird because I took them from the floor (should have put my camera on a book or something), but I'll take pictures again if you want.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Christian Louboutin Rosazissimo  - love them


----------



## lvpiggy

what a gorgeous color!!!  it'll go with everything!!  what's the heel height on those?



babypie said:


> Pewter New Simples


----------



## lvpiggy

AHHHH i wish they made the red clichy in 120!!!! 

nude patent = 



javaboo said:


> I got to start posting in here also.... Red Clichy and Nude No Prive I got before the sale haul.


----------



## danicky

*Daisy,* they are very cute, and perfect for summer. Congrats!!

*DC,* what a pretty color. Love them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow, *DC-Cutie* -- what hot shoes!! That colour is amazing.

Thanks *danicky*!


----------



## wantmore

*java* -  on both pairs!



daisyduke947 said:


> Wowzas...I spent all last night looking through pages of this thread. I am SO jealous of all you incredibly lucky ladies!! My name is Catherine and I'm fairly young, only 19, so I don't have a lot of money or anything to buy Louboutins right now.


 
That's okay, you're still welcome in the CL forum . We just don't want people here who pretend and who are posers. Also, some of us don't have as much as one would think, but we still come here to enjoy other people's purchases. 

Your wedges look very nice on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

*DC*, I love the color!


----------



## daisyduke947

wantmore said:


> That's okay, you're still welcome in the CL forum . We just don't want people here who pretend and who are posers. Also, some of us don't have as much as one would think, but we still come here to enjoy other people's purchases.
> 
> Your wedges look very nice on you!



Hahaha, aww! Thank you! But looking through all the pictures, it's been like for me, "Who cares about jeans or a handbag, I'm saving for a pair of Very Prives!" 

Thank you! I love them, they are so cute. I know they are Louboutins, but I feel like they aren't the "real" Louboutin heels he always makes, so I think I'll be even happier to have a pair of stilettos. Haha.


----------



## socalboo

*java* - Those are gorgeous!

*daisy* - Cute wedges, perfect for summer! Don't worry, I like to drool over everyone's beautiful shoes too! It's hard not to want to run out & get every pair you wish you could have, but you work hard, go to school, save your money and you'll be posting all of your new purchases soon enough. I know, I sound like a mom, but hey, I am one so that makes it okay, right?

*DC* - I love those! They look great on you, nice color!



wantmore said:


> That's okay, you're still welcome in the CL forum . We just don't want people here who pretend and who are posers. Also, some of us don't have as much as one would think, but we still come here to enjoy other people's purchases.



wantmore - You're funny, poser, that's definitely LA lingo! I love it! & ita!


----------



## daisyduke947

socalboo said:


> *daisy* - Cute wedges, perfect for summer! Don't worry, I like to drool over everyone's beautiful shoes too! It's hard not to want to run out & get every pair you wish you could have, but you work hard, go to school, save your money and you'll be posting all of your new purchases soon enough. I know, I sound like a mom, but hey, I am one so that makes it okay, right?



Haha you do sound like my mum. Well, she's more like, "You could buy a CAR for that much!" Hahaha! She and I did with those espadrilles is that she paid half and I paid the other half (they were on sale at Barneys), or, in my terms, she paid for one shoe and I paid for the other. 

I just think...if I don't buy a lot of clothes and work hard and only spend money on utility bills and food, I could buy Louboutin once every few months! Oh, dreeeaam.


----------



## fashionispoison

ohmyGod everyone has such great shoes! i'm going to pass out just looking


----------



## laureenthemean

Already posted these in a separate thread, but here they are again 
(sorry for the poor quality, I had to take them with my phone)
Yellow Declic:

















Black Anemone:


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia satin Joli Noeud:


----------



## Edrine

^omg laureen they are just lovely!!!how did you find the sizing on the joli's?


----------



## heat97

laureen -----


----------



## karwood

Laureen-the yellow declic are TDF! I have seen these in pictures and I  never liked the color. NOW that I see you wearing them, "WOW!"
The Anemone  and the Joli are gorgeous! Congrats on your lovely shoes!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod! Those black Anemone -- those are heaven! _And those pink slides!!!_


----------



## laureenthemean

Edrine said:


> ^omg laureen they are just lovely!!!how did you find the sizing on the joli's?





heat97 said:


> laureen -----





karwood said:


> Laureen-the yellow declic are TDF! I have seen these in pictures and I  never liked the color. NOW that I see you wearing them, "WOW!"
> The Anemone  and the Joli are gorgeous! Congrats on your lovely shoes!!



Thank you everyone!

*Edrine*, I went up a half size for the Jolis (my usual CL size), but I think I could have gone with my true size.  My feet are a bit wide, though, so my true size might have been a little too narrow.

*karwood*, they are even better IRL!  I love the color yellow in general, and these are such a nice shade, not too bright, not too dark.  The suede is even softer than my EB Rolando, I actually pet them sometimes!  I think these would get dirty really easily, though, so I need to find some kind of spray protector or something before I wear them out.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *daisyduke*!


----------



## peppers90

*DC Cutie~*  Love those feathers~  Such a pretty color!!

*Laureen*~ Girl, you are on a ROLL!  Jolis, Anemones, & Declics!!  Such great buys!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

peppers90 said:


> *Laureen*~ Girl, you are on a ROLL!  Jolis, Anemones, & Declics!!  Such great buys!!!!!


Thanks, *peppers*!  CLs on sale = bad news for my bank account...


----------



## peppers90

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks, *peppers*!  CLs on sale = bad news for my bank account...



 But, that's good news for us, so we can admire them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

So many beautiful shoes!!!!!!   


*Lavender* They get more beautiful with every picture!

*Babypie* _Simply_ fabulous!

*Javaboo* Those Red Clichys are SAAAA-WEET!!!! And your Nudes are hot!!!!

*DaisyDuke* What a fun summer shoe!

*DCCutie* Ooooh I love the Rosazissimos! If only I had that glamorous of a life!

*Laureen*... Holy ($#%$)!!!!! Beautiful shoes. Every single one of them. I'm sooooo jealous of your Anemones...*sigh*


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Okay so I'm thinking I should post pics of some of my last weeks' purchases (yikes)...and a family picture of my Simples - since I went from 3 pairs to 6 in the last 6 days (big yikes)I owe Laureen a big thank you for helping me find the Activa's which I got in the mail today and  
Okay I've never posted pictures so we'll see how this goes! Wish me luck!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Can't wait....


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

So here are my new's the palest pink Simple 100's ever....and what I bought instead of sale shoes that I went to BH to peruse!

Totally OT - Argh - can anyone tell me with Widows Vista how you shrink/compress the size of your pics so they will upload? I cant upload and it's a new computer and I am befuddled!


----------



## xboobielicousx

laureen - WOW! i LOVE the yellow declics!  that yellow  brings such a smile to my face  and the anenomes are def show stoppers...congrats on all your new additions


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

X - quick helmut question....I thought they only came in 100's....but you got an 85 in black patent....in the same size I need....so may I ask where you found them?


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

DCcutie, javaboo, laureen, daisyduke....awesome purchases! I'm dying over the red Clichys!


----------



## Stinas

Java - The Nudes are my fav!!!  Congrats
Laureen - Great selection! Those Jolis are too cute.  I need to call Nordstroms to grab a pair now that they are on sale!
Daisy - Welcome!!!  One pair is better than none!  Keep an eye on the deals & steals section...you never know what we can find for you at a much better price!


----------



## bogeyjay

lav - your pythons are gorgeous!  i don't see any color issues from the pictures.

sab - i'm digging the nudes!  i think it's time for a pair.

laureen - love the declics and anemones!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks for the tidbit, Stinas!! 

Thank you, neverenoughhandbags!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *Jetset, boobielicious, NEH, Stinas*, and *Jay*!


----------



## danicky

Laureen, love the new additions. Were the Declics on sale? 
Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## laureenthemean

danicky said:


> Laureen, love the new additions. Were the Declics on sale?
> Congrats and wear them well.


Thank you!  I believe Javaboo said the yellow ones were on sale, but I bought mine before then. ush:  It's okay, though, they were the only ones in my size at any Barneys, so I'd rather have them at full price than not at all.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Here are some pics. Thanks to Laureen for her advice. You are my own tPF angel! 







My pale pink Simple 100's.






My bubble gum Simple 100's





My Simple Little Family...black, brown, milk, bubble gum, purple grease paint & pale pink


----------



## danicky

laureenthemean said:


> Thank you! I believe Javaboo said the yellow ones were on sale, but I bought mine before then. ush: It's okay, though, they were the only ones in my size at any Barneys, so I'd rather have them at full price than not at all.


 

LOL, I agree, better have them than not. They look great on you.
Thanx for the info.

ShoesIntheCity, love your collection. Congrats on all of them!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Shoesinthecity...I LOVE your Simples collection! The bubblegum in particular is so luscious!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

danicky said:


> LOL, I agree, better have them than not. They look great on you.
> Thanx for the info.
> 
> ShoesIntheCity, love your collection. Congrats on all of them!!!


 

*Danicky *- Thanks! I always thought of myself as tech savvy - until I tried to upload pics - it took me awhile, but now I am getting the hang of it. I'd love to do a full family portrait one of these days!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

neverenoughhandbags said:


> Shoesinthecity...I LOVE your Simples collection! The bubblegum in particular is so luscious!


 

Thanks Never - they were my Barney's purchase when I went looking for sale items and found nothing on sale but loved these and had to bring them home!


----------



## Stinas

Shoes - Love your simple collection!!!  The bubblegums are too cute!!!


----------



## wantmore

*laureen* - Love your Declics ,and the Anemones, and the Joli. I can't wait to see your outfits with these shoes. 

Couldn't you call Barneys and ask for the price adjustment? Also, try sparaying it with Appleguard. It works well with the kid leather.

*Shoes* - WOW! I think you have the most Simple collection, I mean in number not that your collection is simple ....you know what I mean, LOL! They are all very nice colors!


----------



## babypie

Thanks for all the kind comments ladies :shame:

*LVpiggy *the description says 120mm but they don't look or feel like it at all, maybe because of the platform.  

*ShoesintheCity *wow I love your Simple collection!  The purple grease looks (and sounds) luscious!


----------



## Chins4

Beautiful new additions Laureen - especially those yellow Declics  They look so hot on you but when I tried on the fuschia in London they just didn't look right on my feet 

Shoes - I love your Simple family, especially the purple grease


----------



## laureenthemean

wantmore said:


> *laureen* - Love your Declics ,and the Anemones, and the Joli. I can't wait to see your outfits with these shoes.
> 
> Couldn't you call Barneys and ask for the price adjustment? Also, try sparaying it with Appleguard. It works well with the kid leather.


Thanks, *wantmore*, and thanks for the tip!  I'll definitely have to look for Appleguard.  I've emailed Barneys about the price adjustment, though I'm not sure if it's within the allowed time frame.  Still, they should do it, because it's the SA's fault that I got them late.


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Beautiful new additions Laureen - especially those yellow Declics  They look so hot on you but when I tried on the fuschia in London they just didn't look right on my feet
> 
> Shoes - I love your Simple family, especially the purple grease


Thank you, *Chins4*!  Argh, I thought I was done for a while, but now I want those fuchsia Declics (or Rolando)!

*SITC* - I love the pink Simples!  Bubblegum too.  Lovely!


----------



## lvpiggy

karwood said:


> Laureen-the yellow declic are TDF! I have seen these in pictures and I never liked the color. NOW that I see you wearing them, "WOW!"
> The Anemone and the Joli are gorgeous! Congrats on your lovely shoes!!


 

laureen!!! love all of the styles but ITA with karwood, i never liked the yellow declic until now when i see them on you!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ShoesInTheCity said:


> Here are some pics. Thanks to Laureen for her advice. You are my own tPF angel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pale pink Simple 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bubble gum Simple 100's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Simple Little Family...black, brown, milk, bubble gum, purple grease paint & pale pink


 

awww what an adorable family!


----------



## lvpiggy

nude patent number 2! yes, indeed you are correct, i was gazing lovingly @ my nude patent vp's the other day, and i had a terrible thought: what will i do if they break? or wear out? or get stolen/lost?!?!? 

but, being blessed with a sound & logical mind, i quickly realized the only reasonable course of action was - buy a backup pair!   thus i would like to introduce: 

nude patent vp w/gold tip! (my others have a burgundy patent tip, so i didn't *exactly* replicate )


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*java*,the red...my eyes...i love em
*dc*...those are too too cute
*daisy*...i am a sucker for cl espadrilles and wedge...love em on you
*laureen*...be still my beating heart...love em all
*shoeinthecity*...your collection is like candy...yummy
*lv*..love love love the new addition


----------



## JetSetGo!

*SITC* Holy Simple Fiesta! I want to be at that party!  I LOVE your pinks. Those are so fun!!!!!!

*lvpiggy*!!!! I am sooo jealous of you. Those Nude/Gold VPs are a true weakness of mine...Ahhhhhh!!! Must resist wanting more.....!


----------



## Stinas

LV - OMG!!!!!! I WANT THEMM!!!  Where did you find them???!???


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lvpiggy, SO JEALOUS!  lol  Congrats!!!


----------



## karwood

lvpiggy, the nude/gold VP are DIVINE!!!!!!! If I find those in my size, I will buy them in a heart beat!!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Lauren - your new additions are lovely.  I was never a fan of the yellow declics but seeing them on you has changed my mind, they look so good on you.  You have to get the price adjustment, that is not fair at all. 

Shoes - your simple family is adorable, pink is one of my favorite colors and the bubble gum pink is just the perfect shade.  


LVpiggy - I am SO happy to hear that I am not the only neurotic person that has the same crazy thoughts and I usually end up buying duplicates of things that I absolutely love too.  The nude/gold tip VP is one of my favorites and I think that they are actually VERY different looking from your nude/burgundy tip VPs.  Ok maybe VERY different is pushing it, but they do serve different purposes so I don't think it's a repetitive shoe in your collection.  Congrats and wear them well.  

I see that you are an NYU alum - me too!  I graduated from Stern in 2001.


----------



## danicky

LV, I love them. They look gorgeous on you.!!! Congrats!!
Where did you get them from, if you don't mind me asking???I need a pair....


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> Lav - You know I love them. Do you feel better about the color now?


 
Yes!  When I was in the process of taking the modeling shots, resizing the pics and uploading them I realized they were fine.  Thanks for being reassuring.



bogeyjay said:


> lav - your pythons are gorgeous! i don't see any color issues from the pictures.


 
I know!  What was I thinking?

Thank you *Zophie, DeeDeeLovely, wantmore, socalboo and JSG* for all your kind comments.  



laureenthemean said:


> Thank you! I believe Javaboo said the yellow ones were on sale, but I bought mine before then. ush: It's okay, though, they were the only ones in my size at any Barneys, so I'd rather have them at full price than not at all.


 
Laureen your purchases are exquisite!  Good luck on getting a price adjustment on the Declics.  To wait or not to wait, when it comes to CLs it can be a lose/lose situation.  When you really love something, you have to act on it whether it's full price or not.



ShoesInTheCity said:


> Thanks Never - they were my Barney's purchase when I went looking for sale items and found nothing on sale but loved these and had to bring them home!


 
You have an amazing Simple collection!  Nothing at all 'simple' about it.  I am the same way, I go to the sale intending to buy a sale item, but find something else instead.

lvpiggy--I thought I was perfectly content with my nude patent w/gold tip VP, now I see the logic for getting the nude patent w/burgundy tip too.


----------



## socalboo

*Laureen* - Your shoes are so gorgeous!!! I love them all, I especially like your yellow Declics!

*Shoes* - I love all of your Simples! Great range of colors! So beautiful!


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Christian Louboutin Rosazissimo - love them


 
You wear them well! Beautiful!


----------



## babypie

LVPiggy, those are so amazingly drool-worthy


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you JetSetGo! Thank you DeeDeeDelovely!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *lvpiggy, DeeDee, Kamilla, Lavender*, and *socalboo*!  

*lvpiggy*, love the nudes, of course (who wouldn't?)!  I've been trying to resist the nude VP craze that is going around here, but pictures like that make it hard...nude/gold tip is my favorite combo.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks everyone for the kind and lovely comments!

*Jay*: LOL! I think its time you got a pair for your wife as well 

*laureen*: Your yellow Declic looks fabulous on you!

*lv*:  the new addition!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *javaboo*!


----------



## shewaslo

Shoesinthecity - I couldn't see the photo of the pale pink simples... could you try again?  I've been waiting for pale pink.  Are they patent or kid leather?  Thanks!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Shewaslo - they are pale pale patent pink. From BH CL boutique.






Hope you can see this one...........


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^What a pretty color!  Congrats!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

Thanks to all of you tPF'ers for the nice comments on my simple family. I havent a clue what i'll wear the pale pinks with...but when I figure it out i'll post pics!


----------



## shewaslo

Love them!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*wantmore*_ - You're roccias are _dreamy_.. 

_*shyne*_ - fab Oh my slings! And what a deal!

_*jillykitty*_ - Congrats!

_*lavender*_ - Another _dreamy _pair! 

*babypie* - YAY! I finally get to see some pewter new simples!  They're gorgeous!

_*Java**boo*_ - I've posted in your individul thread...but those clichys deserve another hooray! Congrats!

_*Catherine*_ - Awe, your CLs look so great on you! Welcome.

_* DCCutie - *_FABULOUS!

_*laureen - *_Congrats on both! yay! You finally got an anemone! Fantab!  And what a pretty Joli!

_*shoesinthecity*_ - Lovely collection! I see you're a pink girl! 

_*LV*_ - There is no such thing as too many nudes!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy, I like your logic!  

I need to stop looking at everyone's shoes though because just as quick as I went off of a ban I'm back on one, and a serious one now!


----------



## Zophie

daisyduke947 said:


> Wowzas...I spent all last night looking through pages of this thread. I am SO jealous of all you incredibly lucky ladies!! My name is Catherine and I'm fairly young, only 19, so I don't have a lot of money or anything to buy Louboutins right now. I do have one pair though, and I said I'd post pictures, so here you go! All of you have SUCH beautiful shoes and each and every one of you looks fabulous in them! Don't ever sell your beautiful shoes if you don't absolutely have to!!!
> 
> These pictures are a little weird because I took them from the floor (should have put my camera on a book or something), but I'll take pictures again if you want.


 

Those are adorable.  Did you get them recently?  I'd really like a pair like that.  I think your pics came out good enough to see the shoes, so they look fine to me.


----------



## Kamilla850

I know that I am really late with buying this style but I only recently changed my feelings about this shoe and decided that I had to have them.  However, after searching for this shoe for many days, I knew that I had to transfer my mission to a real expert.  So of course the tPF CL Angel was able to find these for me and I am so grateful!!  Here are my new Glitter NPs.


----------



## Kamilla850

My new glitters enlarged from my last post.  And I picked up the pink python Privitita which I think may end up being returned, the dark colors just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## natassha68

LVPiggy - they look gorgeous on you !!!... I have both as well, and waiting for the nude toe to if it justifies it for you ... you wear them well !

Kamilla - the glitters look soo pretty and sparkley !....enjoy them, better late then never , right?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, did Asha find those for you???  So gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kam, congrats on the glitters!  Who is this agent and can they go on a mission for me?  lol  I happen to like the darker colors on the Privatita, but if you're not feelin' them, then you should return them.  I know you'll find something fabulous!


----------



## danicky

Kam, the glitter NP's are gorgeous. Better late than never. Congrats!!! I like the Privatitas, but if you are not happy with the colors, return them.


----------



## lvpiggy

*DeeDeeDelovely, JetSetGo!, oo_let_me_see, karwood, babypie, laureenthemean, javaboo, Butterfly*, Zophie, **natassha68* - thanks for the compliment, support, and of course, additional enabling 



Kamilla850 said:


> LVpiggy - I am SO happy to hear that I am not the only neurotic person that has the same crazy thoughts and I usually end up buying duplicates of things that I absolutely love too. The nude/gold tip VP is one of my favorites and I think that they are actually VERY different looking from your nude/burgundy tip VPs. Ok maybe VERY different is pushing it, but they do serve different purposes so I don't think it's a repetitive shoe in your collection. Congrats and wear them well.
> 
> I see that you are an NYU alum - me too! I graduated from Stern in 2001.


 
Kamilla - maybe it's a Stern thing!!  yup, I was in Stern as well!!  What did you study?



danicky said:


> LV, I love them. They look gorgeous on you.!!! Congrats!!
> Where did you get them from, if you don't mind me asking???I need a pair....


 


Stinas said:


> LV - OMG!!!!!! I WANT THEMM!!! Where did you find them???!???


 
danicky & stinas - i know you'll hate to hear this, but i got them on ebay, seller only had this one pair . . . but don't worry, i know you will find them soon!  I'll keep my eyes peeled 



LavenderIce said:


> lvpiggy--I thought I was perfectly content with my nude patent w/gold tip VP, now I see the logic for getting the nude patent w/burgundy tip too.


 
glad I could enable you!


----------



## lvpiggy

Kamilla850 said:


> My new glitters enlarged from my last post. And I picked up the pink python Privitita which I think may end up being returned, the dark colors just aren't doing it for me.


 
i think you should return if you don't love them.  I find that when i buy something that's *almost* perfect except for [insert reason] i end up never wearing it, because all the other options seem so much better . . .


----------



## wantmore

*Kamilla* - I can't get sick of looking at the Glitters. They are magical! Please PM *Lavender*, she needs to get one of these.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Kamilla* Wow!  You never cease to amaze! Such beautiful new additions! 
If you are not in love with the Privatitas, don't settle. There are too many gorgeous options out there! 

Here are my new Black Pigalle 120s in Kid Leather.






I was dying for these when Horatio got a surprise shipment. But, when I went down to get them, they had already sold out of my size. Then, when I went to the presale party, voila! A return had come in and Michael had remembered my undying love. Unfortunately, I already got the Black Patents too, so I fear my collection is getting a little heavy with the "unwearable" shoes...


----------



## karwood

*Kamilla-* The Glitters will ALWAYS be fabulous, there is no such thing as "late" for these beauties. Congrats on FINDING and purchasing them. I have given up on finding the Glitters in my size, so I will have to admire them on  someone else from afar.
I think the Privitita looks gorgeous on you. But If you are not getting the same vibes from them as your Glitter, then they you should return them.


----------



## Chins4

JSG - those are gorgeous


----------



## Zophie

*Kamilla*, are you sure you want to return those Privatitas?  I think they are gorgeous on you.  Like others have said, if you aren't totally in love with them, don't keep them, but I love them!


*JetSetGo*, those pigalles are TDF!


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> My new glitters enlarged from my last post. And I picked up the pink python Privitita which I think may end up being returned, the dark colors just aren't doing it for me.


 

congrats on the glitter np's girl!


----------



## karwood

*JSG*-These GORGEOUS babies can speak for themselves!! STUNNING!!!


----------



## karwood

My *"ELVIS"* shoes (that what my DH calls them) has arrived!!!!!


EB Suede Rolandos


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ *Karwood* those are gorgeous! Everytime I see that shoe I fall even more in love with them!


----------



## Chins4

Karwood, I  that shoe!


----------



## Edrine

karwood said:


> My *"ELVIS"* shoes (that what my DH calls them) has arrived!!!!!
> 
> 
> EB Suede Rolandos


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *Butterfly*!!

*Zophie*, I didn't get them too recently. I'm new to the forum, but I bought those almost a year ago. I believe I picked them up at the beginning of last August in New York. I actually got a size too big from Barneys.com when I saw them were on sale, so I exchanged them when I went to New York a week or so later. 
Here's a better image maybe, but of course, it's a little shaky. LOL. 





OMG KARWOOD!! *drools*


----------



## ronsdiva

Kamilla, the glitters look great on you. I love the colors of the privitatta, especially the darker pink and darker tones on your pair, but if you don't love them you are right to return them.

Karwood, love the blue suede rolandos. They look great on you.

Jet Set, love the pigalles, but I would never be able to walk in those.


----------



## karwood

Thank you Ronsdiva,Chins and Purse Addiction for the nice compliments. The color is truly gorgeous in IRL.


----------



## lvpiggy

JetSetGo! said:


> *Kamilla* Wow!  You never cease to amaze! Such beautiful new additions!
> If you are not in love with the Privatitas, don't settle. There are too many gorgeous options out there!
> 
> Here are my new Black Pigalle 120s in Kid Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was dying for these when Horatio got a surprise shipment. But, when I went down to get them, they had already sold out of my size. Then, when I went to the presale party, voila! A return had come in and Michael had remembered my undying love. Unfortunately, I already got the Black Patents too, so I fear my collection is getting a little heavy with the "unwearable" shoes...


 
unwearable?  nonsense!   seriously though, they're divine . . . .


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - Im suprised you didnt already have the glitters!  They look great!  Ill take the Privatitas off your hands lol
Jet - You take great pics! lol  Love the Pigalles.  Model pics!
Karwood - I need to get on the Rolando bandwagon lol ...they look great congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

JSG--love your Pigalles!  They are my favorite closed toe style.

karwood--those EB Rolandos are gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* Somehow, I missed the EB Ro's! They are GORGEOUS on you!

As requested...


----------



## laureenthemean

JSG, they are gorgeous on you!  I think I have a love affair with your legs!


----------



## Stinas

Jet - OMG!  I totally want your legs!!!  Very sexxyyy grrr hehe


----------



## karwood

JSG- You got gams!!


----------



## babypie

Jet they look amazing on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you, ladies. You're all pretty hot yourselves!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*JSG*- look at those legs!!! Those pigalles look absolutely amazing on you- they're gorgeous!


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow, *JetSetGo!* Those look absolutely fabulous on you!


----------



## danicky

JST, love your new additions. Hot, legs!!!

Karwood, love them. Congrats!!


----------



## bogeyjay

Kam - hooray for the glitters!  glad you were able to find a pair.

JSG - a wonderful addition.  smokin hot as usual.


----------



## wantmore

*karwood* - I responded on your individula thread. Again, they are gorgeous!

*Jet* - HOT! I envy you and *lvpiggy *for being able to wear these gorgeous Pigalle 120.


----------



## Edrine

JSG-those are hot!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

:shame: 

*babypie, karwood, Stinas, laureenthemean, LavenderIce, lvpiggy, ronsdiva, chins4, Zophie, MyPurseAddiction, daisyduke947, danicky, bogeyjay, wantmore & Edrine* Thank you! :kiss: Sharing with you is soooo fun!

I seriously hope I have not left anyone off! Know that I love you all....


----------



## fmd914

karwood - I think it is impossible for anyone to resist that particular pair of Louboutins!  So gorgeous and they look good on you!

Kam - I love them both, but then again I am biased!  They both look wonderful on you!  I too was late to the glitters and my CL angel (our) had to find me a pair!

Jet - Oh my goodness!  I can't wear that shoe, but everytime I see you or lvpiggy in them it makes me try them on one more time......


----------



## xboobielicousx

Jetset- those pigalles look so sexy on you! WORK those legs !!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the new shoes,ladies.
*kam*, ya know i am feening on the glitters,right?


----------



## gemruby41

*Jet*, how do you do it?? Those look so HOT on you!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Jet - wow smokin hot!  Pigalles are the sexiest shoes in the world.  Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## ledaatomica

I am determined to try to keep up with this thread the moves so fast!

*dc-cutie* - green rosazissimos! I am in love with this style. Glad another TPFer got a pair of these. 

*Javaboo* -  red clichys  I think I love that color on that shoe more than any other!


*Laureenthemean* -  nice new additions, so lovely to have the yellow declics. I have been considering some yellow shoes recently .. hmmm. 
Welcome to the anemone club .. its such a showstopper shoe. Let us know how many new friends you make when you go out with these babies!

*ShoesInTheCity *- cute collection! I see you have the Roccia Helmut on your WL... what a dreamy shoe! did they ever make that one?

*lvpiggy* - congrats on your VPs!

*Kamilla* - you did it again and have aquired some new lovelies!!!!  It makes it even more valuable  when a TPF angel finds your shoe dont you think? 

*JetSetGo -* the Pigalle is my fave CL of all time .. an amazing classic style! You will never tire of these I am sure. Glad you returned the Lolas and got these instead!!! 

*Karwood* - congrats on the EB rolondos! gorgeous color


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *leda*!  I am excited to wear the Anemones!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

My Jolis arrived today and I am so excited! They came from Bluefly, thanks ledaatomica for the tip...I was hesitant because I know Bluefly gets mixed reviews, but they are perfect and fit perfectly too. My second, oops make that third pair!







And one of my little family. The Drapanovas are going goodbye because they are huge on me...but I'm sure I'll find something else I have to have! lol


----------



## danicky

^^Neverenough, they look great on you. Congrats and wear them well. Cute family.


----------



## Edrine

neverenoughhandbags said:


> My Jolis arrived today and I am so excited! They came from Bluefly, thanks ledaatomica for the tip...I was hesitant because I know Bluefly gets mixed reviews, but they are perfect and fit perfectly too. My second, oops make that third pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my little family. The Drapanovas are going goodbye because they are huge on me...but I'm sure I'll find something else I have to have! lol


 

they are lovely!!congrats!!


----------



## Chins4

Neverenough - they look so cute on you, congrats!


----------



## ledaatomica

*neverenoughhandbags* congrats! You have some beautiful classics. I love the drapanovas such a lovely shoe. Too bad they are not a good fit. I hope you find a replacement soon.


----------



## babypie

*Neverenoughhandbags*, they looks so pretty on you, congrats!


----------



## MsFrida

JetSetGo! said:


> *Karwood* Somehow, I missed the EB Ro's! They are GORGEOUS on you!
> 
> As requested...


 

Holy ****  They look amazing on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

Va va voom!  Holy mother of shoe god! You sexy thing!  They look great on you.

June



JetSetGo! said:


> *Karwood* Somehow, I missed the EB Ro's! They are GORGEOUS on you!
> 
> As requested...


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kamilla*_ - Yay, Glad you finally found a pair of sparklies! 

_*Jet*_ - Yay! Modeling Pics! ...Simply A m a z i n g! 

_*Karwood*_ - Wow, glad you found a HG! That Blue is mesmerizing!!!

_*Neverenough*_ - Love your black family! And your Jolies are adorable!


----------



## javaboo

*JSG*: WOW, you have nice legs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*never*,i love em..so girly


----------



## SugarRx

I ADORE these shoes but for the love of God I cannot walk in them without suddendly grabbing onto my boyfriend or a bannistor a complete stranger!  I've worn stilletos before no problem.  these just make m legs so hot i cant control them lol!


----------



## peppers90

*JetSet*  Girl, you have got some gams!!  Those pigalles are too sexy  CONGRATS on one HOT shoe

*Never*  Back in Black~ you have some great classics.  Too bad the Draps gotta go; they are one of my more comfy CLs...


----------



## socalboo

kamilla ~ The glitters are soooo beautiful on you!

karwood ~ Always in love with the EB Rolandos, they look great!

Jet ~ Super sexy!

Never ~ The Jolis are so cute on you! Congrats! I know it's part perspective, but the Drapanovas look huge! Get rid of 'em and get something else! They are pretty though!


----------



## lvpiggy

*jetsetgo!* - ahhhhh i do *not* need black jazz pigalles!!!!  you are not helping ms. long legs 

*neverenough* - i love them!  they look beautiful on your feet :okay:


----------



## irishpandabear

JSG, that is how a pair of shoes should be worn!  Stunning, just perfection, you are a hot mama!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! *fmd914, xboobielicousx, DeeDeeDelovely, gemruby41, Kamilla850, ledaatomica, MsFrida, JuneHawk, Butterfly*, javaboo, peppers90, socalboo, lvpiggy & irishpandabear, *Thank you all so much!  Your kind words are such a lift! You really know how to make a girl feel good. 

Wanna hear something funny? _I got my legs from my dad..._ 

*NEH*, Lve your new Jolies

Ooohhhh...I was at Saks today and saw Hot Pink Suede Decolletes...you KNOW I was dying, right????


----------



## lvpiggy

omg hot pink suede!  that sounds sooooooo TDF . . . .


----------



## karwood

*Thank you!!!!!* Socalboo,Leda,Butterfly,Danicky and Wantmore. Lovin the nice words from everybody!

NeverEnough-Congrats on your new pair of CLs, the Jolis are lovely!


----------



## laureenthemean

JetSetGo! said:


> Ooohhhh...I was at Saks today and saw Hot Pink Suede Decolletes...you KNOW I was dying, right????


OMG, must have...


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thank you everyone, you are so sweet. It's so nice to be able to share them with you girls (and guys) who understand


----------



## bebexirene

Oh wow, gorgeous new additions everyone!


----------



## daisyduke947

*neverenoughhandbags*, I love them!! You have a great collection. I love Bluefly too, so I'm glad it has worked out for you. Fabulous purchase!! They look so cute on you.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

ledaatomica said:


> I am determined to try to keep up with this thread the moves so fast!
> 
> *dc-cutie* - green rosazissimos! I am in love with this style. Glad another TPFer got a pair of these.
> 
> *Javaboo* - red clichys  I think I love that color on that shoe more than any other!
> 
> 
> *Laureenthemean* - nice new additions, so lovely to have the yellow declics. I have been considering some yellow shoes recently .. hmmm.
> Welcome to the anemone club .. its such a showstopper shoe. Let us know how many new friends you make when you go out with these babies!
> 
> *ShoesInTheCity *- cute collection! I see you have the Roccia Helmut on your WL... what a dreamy shoe! did they ever make that one?
> 
> *lvpiggy* - congrats on your VPs!
> 
> *Kamilla* - you did it again and have aquired some new lovelies!!!! It makes it even more valuable when a TPF angel finds your shoe dont you think?
> 
> *JetSetGo -* the Pigalle is my fave CL of all time .. an amazing classic style! You will never tire of these I am sure. Glad you returned the Lolas and got these instead!!!
> 
> *Karwood* - congrats on the EB rolondos! gorgeous color


 

Leda -thanks! I actually am on the WL at the CL boutique for the Helmut in Roccia. It's part of the fall line up! I think Helmuts were the first pair I really noticed of CL's so getting a pair (or 3) is like UHG on speed! So darn excited. Cant wait for them to come rolling in. Not sure if they're getting them at BH or if she has me on the list somewhere else. I am in!~!!~!~


----------



## Stinas

neverenoughhandbags - Congrats!  I love the Joli!


----------



## socalboo

Here are my multi-striped green canvas VPs from Bluefly, with a big thanks to *Leda*!




Yay! My first VPs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Awesome first pr...they look too cute on, *socal*...wear em well


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

socal, those are adorable, I've never seen them in the VP before!


----------



## cjy

I love them!!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Socal,* very pretty. They look great on you. Wear them well!!!


----------



## Stinas

Social!! - Great first pair!!  Congrats!


----------



## ledaatomica

so cute *socalboo, *congrats a lovely summer shoe!


----------



## laureenthemean

*socalboo*, I really like the VP version of these!  Very cute, love the colors!


----------



## Zophie

JetSetGo, those are totally hot on you.  Watch out or you'll attract the boys with the foot fetishes everywhere you go!


----------



## natassha68

JetSet - Truly unreal how great those black kid Pig's look on you  wear them well


----------



## lvpiggy

ohhhhh very nice!!! i didn't even know they came in vp, i thought it was np only!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous *Socalboo*!!!! It really is a great summer (and fall) style!

Thank you, *Zophie* & *Natassha*! Your words are sooooo sweet! Everyone's feedback has been such a great boost for me. Thanks.


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## karwood

socalboo said:


> Here are my multi-striped green canvas VPs from Bluefly, with a big thanks to *Leda*!
> View attachment 456084
> 
> View attachment 456085
> 
> Yay! My first VPs!


 Socalboo, I LOVE those very much. I have No Prive in the red/yellow/brown fabric, but I wish they were VPs. Excellent purchase!!!


----------



## wantmore

*neverenough* - I love all your blacks! The Jolis look sexy on you.

*socalboo* - Your VP Khaki-Yellow Senegal are very nice and fun. Post pictures of your outfit when you wear this.


----------



## ledaatomica

I am going to post my new purchases here too just because its a reference thread too. 

Roccia Pigalles 120 mm











Python Activas


----------



## danicky

Leda, they are stunning, simply stunning. Congrats!!!


----------



## Jennabee

ledaatomica said:


> I am going to post my new purchases here too just because its a reference thread too.
> 
> Roccia Pigalles 120 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Activas



Holy Crap! those are some hot shoesies!  I'm such a sucker for Python :shame: lols


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks again *danicky *
*Jennabee *I think I am going to become a sucker for those too!


----------



## wantmore

*leda *- just gorgeous! I love seeing the Activa.


----------



## hellobabie

ledaatomica said:


> I am going to post my new purchases here too just because its a reference thread too.
> 
> Roccia Pigalles 120 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Activas


 
 Amazing !!
You wear them so well ! Enjoy !


----------



## sara999

love the pigalles!


----------



## Chins4

Socalboo - that's a cute shoe for the summer 

Leda - OMG, those Pigalles


----------



## wantmore

I bought my White Patent YoYo 2 months ago. Unbeknownst to me, I would find my 1st "White" true love.....the NP White Patent.....

(I don't need 2 white shoes, so the YoYo will have to go)


----------



## Chins4

Oh I  the NPs - they look so perfect with your tan!


----------



## lvpiggy

wow.

everyone on this forum has amazing legs!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

wantmore said:


> I bought my White Patent YoYo 2 months ago. Unbeknownst to me, I would find my 1st "White" true love.....the NP White Patent.....
> 
> (I don't need 2 white shoes, so the YoYo will have to go)


 
these are gorgeous!!!  i've never seen these before IRL . . .


----------



## babypie

*Wantmore*, those look great on you!


----------



## wantmore

*Chins*, *lvpiggy*, and *babypie* - Thanks so much! I was so excited to finally get them and post them ASAP but I had to watermark the pictures, which is such a pain in the a$$.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

J, those white patent NPs look awesome on you!  I like this version above the gold or silver tip!  So gorgeous.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Leda* Too gorgoeus!!!!! The Pigalle are smokin' on you!


----------



## chances88

DC-Cutie said:


> Christian Louboutin Rosazissimo  - love them


  That shoe looks lovely on your foot!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

leda, WOW...is all I can say!  Wow!


----------



## xboobielicousx

leda-omg! those pigalles are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM on you!!!!! congrats

wantmore - as i'm searching for the black patent NPs, I've come across the white patent NPs and always wondered what they look like IRL...they look so great on you!! i love how the white really pops with your tan and great legs


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Leda*, the roccia...my eeeeyyyyyeeesss. They one of the most sexiest shoes I have ever seen.
*Wantmore*...love that yoyos on you. The white looks so yummy against you skintone.


----------



## chances88

ledaatomica said:


> I am going to post my new purchases here too just because its a reference thread too.
> 
> Roccia Pigalles 120 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Activas



Both shoes are simply divine! I've read about 15 pages and I just wanted to say *Javaboo**,Laureenthemean* *ShoesInTheCity *- *lvpiggy* - *Kamilla* - *JetSetGo -* *SoCal. Wantmore ,   *Lovely additions! Everyone is looking Fabulous! Hopefully I haven't forgot anyone!


----------



## socalboo

*DeeDee, neverenough, cjy, danicky, Stinas, leda, laureen, lvpiggy, Jet, karwood, wantmore & Chins*...whew! - Thank you so much for the compliments! You guys are so sweet!

*kar* - I wanted the red/yellow/brown ones originally, I like those colors better! But I wanted the VP more than the NPs too.

*wantmore* - I really love your white patent NPs! I wish I was more comfy in a sling back shoe like your NPs, they look so amazing on you! (I wore my VPs today, I'll post a pic in outfit thread!)


----------



## LavenderIce

Leda--the python Pigalle are giving me heart palpitations.  In a good way.

wantmore--those white NPs are jaw droppingly gorgeous on you.  Glad you were reunited with your first love.


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you again *wantmore, hellobabie, sara, chins4, JetSetGo, xboobielicousx, DeeDeelovely, chances88* for all your lovely comments! *Lav*, my Roccia Pigalle angel, thank you again. They have the same effect on me!  


*Wantmore*, I love those white NPs! they look amazing on you. Congratulations of finding a wonderful pair of white CLs


----------



## sakura

wantmore said:


> I bought my White Patent YoYo 2 months ago. Unbeknownst to me, I would find my 1st "White" true love.....the NP White Patent.....
> 
> (I don't need 2 white shoes, so the YoYo will have to go)



They are definitely more stunning than the yoyos!  Where did you find them?


----------



## wantmore

*oo_let_me_see* - Thanks! Can you believe I was ready to buy the White Privatita with the gold tip and get the strap converted to a slingback?  

*Lavender* - Thanks girl for pointing me to the light .

*xboobie*, *DeeDee*, *chances 88*, *socal*, *leda - *Thank you so much for all your uplifting comments.

*socal* - Thanks! I saw your outfit with your VP and you look so adorable. I love skirts with slits!

*sakura* - Thanks! The YoYo was just a bandaid for not having the NP. I got them from LV.


----------



## Stinas

Wantmore - Love the white!


----------



## Edrine

*socalboo*-congrats on the vp's

*leda*- OMG they are hot!!loving the pythons!!

*wantmore-* makes me wanna have a pair too..congrats!!!


----------



## peppers90

*Leda* ~ Man, those python pigalles are SO TEMPTING; you make them look good!  Congrats on those and the activas~~

*Want*~  good call with keeping the NPs- they are a bit more showy (in a good way) and the platform will probably be a bit more comfy


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Two new additions...white patent Joli Noeuds and black patent VPs.  (And more to come.  )  I've gone a little overboard.  I blame my accomplice, wantmore, who has been shopping with me all week long (even though we are half way across the country from each other).  LOL    Actually wantmore found my UHG for me...which I'll post pictures of in a few days...so a big shout out to her!  

Oh, I had to do the Kam pose because there's no one home to take pics for me.


----------



## LavenderIce

Beautiful shoes E!  Wasn't DD around to take pics for you?  I am excited to see the outfits you pair the white patent J. Noeuds with.


----------



## gemruby41

*oo_let_me_see*, the white Joli Noeuds are sooo pretty!!  I hope you post some outfits for us.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> Beautiful shoes E!  Wasn't DD around to take pics for you?  I am excited to see the outfits you pair the white patent J. Noeuds with.



Thanks Lav.  DD went to a pool party...and boys are going to be there too.    We spent a whole day last week trying to find the perfect bathing suit for the party.  lol

I'm really not sure what to pair the jolis with.  I'm excited about them though.  They are a little big, but I'll pimp them out with pads and heel grips.


----------



## ledaatomica

*oo_let_me_see* what lovely new additions! The Jolis look so cute in white.   I cant wait to see the rest. Lots of ladies have been purchasing some white shoes recently, typically an uncommon color choice, but I think its truly fabulous on CL styles  in particular and extremely wearable. Its becoming quite the TPF trend!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gemruby41 said:


> *oo_let_me_see*, the white Joli Noeuds are sooo pretty!!  I hope you post some outfits for us.



Thanks gem!  I need to stop buying shoes and buy some new clothes so I can post more on the outfit thread!  lol


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ledaatomica said:


> *oo_let_me_see* what lovely new additions! The Jolis look so cute in white.   I cant wait to see the rest. Lots of ladies have been purchasing some white shoes recently, typically an uncommon color choice, but I think its truly fabulous on CL styles  in particular and extremely wearable. Its becoming quite the TPF trend!



Thanks leda!!!  White patent is so irresistible!  I'm glad I can be part of a trend here!


----------



## socalboo

*oo_let* - I love the new additions! 1 white, 1 black, both look great on you! I love the whtie patent Jolis, they are so fun! Can't wait to see what you pair with them!

Thanks Edrine!


----------



## Kamilla850

Leda, your new python additions are stunning, I absolutely love the pigalles.  You wear pigalles perfectly, you really do have the perfect foot for a pigalle.  
oo - so cute.  Where did you find the all black patent VPs, they look so good in all black. 
 Congrats to both of you!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you socalboo!

Thanks Kam.  They are from CL Madison.  I figured since I have the black kid w/red tip VPs, I'd go for the all black patent VPs (versus the burgundy tip).  I love them!


----------



## lovely&amazing

oo_let_me_see said:


> Two new additions...white patent Joli Noeuds and black patent VPs. (And more to come. ) I've gone a little overboard. I blame my accomplice, wantmore, who has been shopping with me all week long (even though we are half way across the country from each other). LOL  Actually wantmore found my UHG for me...which I'll post pictures of in a few days...so a big shout out to her!
> 
> Oh, I had to do the Kam pose because there's no one home to take pics for me.


 
Drool-worthy...simply divine!


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful white Jolis! 


oo_let_me_see said:


> Two new additions...white patent Joli Noeuds and black patent VPs.  (And more to come.  )  I've gone a little overboard.  I blame my accomplice, wantmore, who has been shopping with me all week long (even though we are half way across the country from each other).  LOL    Actually wantmore found my UHG for me...which I'll post pictures of in a few days...so a big shout out to her!
> 
> Oh, I had to do the Kam pose because there's no one home to take pics for me.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks lovely and xnplo!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

thanks to all these lovely additions I now officially NEED a white shoe... the NP	is one of my favorite styles so that may be it! although if I were to get a jolie it would definately be in white!great additions ladies!


----------



## peppers90

*oo-let*~ great new additions; can't wait to see your UHG!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*leda*, you KNOW I love your Pythons... 

*wantmore*, those look SO good on you!!! They look awesome. Fantastic purchase!!

*oo_let_me_see*, I love your Jolis! So cute. And I adore your black patent Very Prives so much! My favourite shoe ever. They look awesome on you!


----------



## purly

I am loving all these pictures of white Loubs!


----------



## evolkatie

I'm so jealous of all these nice CLs being posted. I want a pair of white and python CLs now. Oh the addiction has already started.

On a good note, I just bought my first pair today  I don't know how high the heel is but they feel perfect 

please excuse my legs. Here are my Decolette 868s


----------



## daisyduke947

*evolkatie*, those are so cute!!! Patent leather shoes are so awesome. Congrats on your first purchase!!


----------



## socalboo

*evolkatie* ~ Those are gorgeous! I love the black patent! I think it looks so stunning with the red sole! Great first purchase!


----------



## Lynn12

*evolkatie* - CONGRATULATIONS on your first CL!!!!!  It is so exciting when someone finally crosses to the RED side.  They look great on your feet!


----------



## ledaatomica

*evolkatie* congrats on your first CL! a truly amazing classic and timeless style you will wear forever


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Wantmore and oo-let: love the whites! They make some of my favorite shoes look extra amazing.

evolkatie: congratulations! What a beautiful first purchase!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks everyone  Hearing nice comments from everyone really just makes my day even better


----------



## natassha68

wantmore - OMG !!!... I  your n. prive's !!.... I just got them as well, looked for them for a long, long time !.. wear them well, they look great!


 Leda - You know how I feel about your roccia pigalle's, everytime I look at them, they completely take my breath away !..

OO_let - Love your white Joli's , soo great with your skintone ...love the black vp's too, I  when the toe matches the rest, very clean looking !!... I do like all the combo's to, but prefer the all one color !!, they are great on you !... enjoy them both


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisyduke947 said:


> *evolkatie*, those are so cute!!! Patent leather shoes are so awesome. Congrats on your first purchase!!



Excuse your legs???? They are beautiful!

That is the absolute most delicious CL style of all time, imo. Congrats on a perfectly chosen first pair!!!!!


*OLMS* Wowza! Love the Jolis and the VPs! That black tip is so classy.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*oo*_,My God I thought the Joli in yellow where yummy but the white is simply dreamy
*evolkatie*,they look too sexy on you.


----------



## ruskyakooklla

evolkatie- those decolete look great on you ! They were my first pair as well! enjoyyyyyy


----------



## evolkatie

JetSetGo! - Thanks for the nice comment, I'm super self conscious about my legs and the only way I'll ever wear them with a skirt on is if I have perfect lasered legs lol.

DeeDeeDelovely, ruskyakooklla - thanks


----------



## wantmore

*Stinas*, *Edrine*, *peppers*, *Noegirl*, *daisyduke*, *purly*,* neverenough* - Thanks for sharing my happiness . 





oo_let_me_see said:


> Two new additions...white patent Joli Noeuds and black patent VPs. (And more to come. ) I've gone a little overboard. I blame my accomplice, wantmore, who has been shopping with me all week long (even though we are half way across the country from each other). LOL Actually wantmore found my UHG for me...which I'll post pictures of in a few days...so a big shout out to her!


It was fun! Nothing like cyber-shopping buddies , LOL!

E, the white Jolis are TDF. You already know that I would've totally gotten them had I not found my NPs and the VPs are so sexy and practical as well .

*evolkatie* - They are 100mm heel height. You made a good choice for your 1st pair! You look sexy in them! ENJOY!!!

*natassha* - YAY! I'm so happy for us!


----------



## danicky

Wantmore, I love the white NP's. They look great on you!! Congrats and wear them well!!!

Oo-let-me, gorgeous additions. The Jolis are lovely, and the VP's stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## Stinas

*oo_let_me_see* - Im totally drooling over the white Jolis!!!  Beautiful!
*evolkatie* - Welcome to the wonderful world of CL's!  You started off with a classic!  Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Oo - loving the white Jolis - a perfect summer shoe 

Evo - that's a fantastic choice for your first CL - it looks beautiful on you. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Zophie

*evolkatie*, great choice for a first pair.  They look great on you!


----------



## eggpudding

gorgeous new additions everyone, but OMG *wantmore - *where did you find the white NP?!!??!?!?!? Are they patent?? They are my UHG!!  And they look absolutely amazing on you! (Sorry for the outburst.)


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

*evolkatie - *congrats and welcome to the wonderful world of addiction!!!! You picked a classy & sexy first pair that you will have forever. Enjoy and wear them well. And be sure to post pics when they get siblings! Trust us - it wont take long!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missrocks

*Evolkatie~* Such a sexy shoe- they look great on you! Congrats on the first pair!
*Wantmore~* Wow! I didn't even know those existed. Great find!
*OO_let*~ I want a pair of those in the worst way. Agreed, the color is perfect on you!


----------



## Missrocks

My newest addition- the Marplissime. An older style, but I've always loved it in this color combo and I got the BEST deal on these. Sorry if my whiteness is blinding- I promise to get a tan by the end of this month .


----------



## Chins4

Those are cute Missrocks - great office shoe  Love the red/burgundy colour combo.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MissRocks *Those are gorgeous! So vintage looking! Are those the ones from HW you posted in Authenticate? Congrats on an awesome deal! BTW, I think your fair tone is lovely.


----------



## karwood

Missrocks- Those are adorable!! I love the color and the fair tone of your legs does compliment the red of your shoes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*missrocks*,those are yummy


----------



## betty*00

*Missrocks* those look gorgeous on you! The red is beautiful. And didn't you know pale is the new tan?


----------



## Missrocks

*Chins*~ Thanks! I got them mostly for wear to work to replace my lusting for the new simple pump.
*JetSet*~ Yes, those are the one's I posted on Authenticate. Thanks!
*Karwood, DeeDee, Betty*~ Thanks for the compliments!
..And thanks everyone for making me feel better about my paleness..


----------



## irishpandabear

MissRocks- I adore that color combo!


----------



## wantmore

*danicky* -Thank You!

*eggpudding* - LOL! That's okay, I understand your excitement. Yes, they are White Patent. I got them from LV. Hurry and call them b/c they are running out of sizes. Were you the one who started a thread about pre-odering them? I was trying to remember whose UHGs these were but couldn't and the search function is still disabled. 

*Missrocks* - Your Marplissime are so beautiful. You wear them well!

Thanks! I first saw them on Christina Aguilerra a few years back and fell in love with them.


----------



## danicky

Missrocks, love them. The color is beautiful. Wear them well!!


----------



## Stinas

Missrocks - An oldie but a goodie!  Congrats!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Missrocks* simply divine! I remember that shoe in the authenticate thread. What a great deal. Classy shoe I love it!


----------



## xboobielicousx

missrocks -- love the shoe in that color...classy


----------



## 8seventeen19

Some of my collection.... pictures on this computer. Will add more later! I have 4 pairs of Louboutins on the way!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

shoeaddictklw - great collection - I love those beige rolandes  - can't wait to see more!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Missrocks*, those are sooo cute! They are very hot too. LOVE the colour. Beautiful purchase!!

*shoeaddict*, your shoes are awesome!! I love those leopard prints.


----------



## redlittlewing

Here are my new Xmas Pony Rolandos  :







sorry, camera died whilst I was taking on-the-foot pics, so here's a couple phone shots, they're bad:









shoes alone:









the colour looks different depending on the lighting:


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow those are crazy! I've never seen those before *redlittlewing* but they look great on you!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

redlittlewing, WOW, those are amazing!


----------



## Chins4

Shoeaddictklw - love the collection, especially those black patent peep toe MJs  They are hot  how did you find the sizing? 

redlittlewing - those are so cool - and what a perfect name for them, they are SO christmassy, they make me think of tinsel sparkling on the tree. I  them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> Shoeaddictklw - love the collection, especially those black patent peep toe MJs  They are hot  how did you find the sizing?
> 
> redlittlewing - those are so cool - and what a perfect name for them, they are SO christmassy, they make me think of tinsel sparkling on the tree. I  them!


 
They run really true to size. I bought the exact size that I normally wear in his, 35.5. 
BTW, I am LOVING your avatar!!! That squirl represents me to a "T"!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Because you can never have enough nuts, I mean shoes!!!!


----------



## Chins4

shoeaddictklw said:


> Because you can never have enough nuts, I mean shoes!!!!


 
 but ITA!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

those rolandos are awesomee !!!!!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

can i ask- did the patent vps just come in? i was at cl madison on the 31st and they told me they had no vps whatsoever.  in any color.  so i'm trying to tell if they were telling me the truth or not because i'd be pretty upset if they didn't. thanks.

oo- both pairs are stunning and look great on you!


----------



## hlfinn

missrocks- love theMarplissime! i'd been eyeing them on bluefly but they never had my size. so cute!


----------



## danicky

Shoeaddict, very nice collection.

Redlittlewing, love your Rolando's.


----------



## JRed

everything here is to die for!

redlittlewing, your rolandos look beautiful.

shoeaddict, love your collection!


----------



## lvpiggy

shoeaddictklw said:


>


----------



## lvpiggy

they're here!!!! fall 2008 burgundy glittart patent no. prive


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Those are beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMGOSH!!!! Those are a PERFECT shade of red *lvpiggy*!!!! Loves them!!!


----------



## babypie

lvpiggy those are gorgeous!!  Do you know if the come in VP?


----------



## wantmore

*shoeaddict* - you have a good collection. I'll be waiting for more to come.

*redlittlewing* - GAH! Those are gorgeous! Where did you ever find these beauties?

*lvpiggy* - HOT!


----------



## lvpiggy

babypie said:


> lvpiggy those are gorgeous!! Do you know if the come in VP?


 
someone on in the christian louboutin fan group on fb has them in VP . . . but i haven't heard of them showing up in the states??  I think the girl who has them is in France


----------



## danicky

LV, I love them. I have to get them too. lol
Congrats and wear them well!!!!


----------



## babypie

*Nude patent Yoyo 110*


----------



## karwood

*LVPIGGY- *YEAH!!!!! You got them!!! I have been enamoured with those shoes ever since I first  laid my eyes on them in Saks. Congrats on your absolutely lovely shoes.


----------



## karwood

*RED- *Your Stunning Rolando will make everybody GREEN WITH ENVY!!


----------



## ronsdiva

babypie said:


> *Nude patent Yoyo 110*



They look great on you BP. Great modeling pics!


----------



## Missrocks

*Irishpanda, Wantmore, Danicky, Stinas, Leda, Xboobie, Daisyduke, Hlfinn*~ Thanks for the compliments. I wore them to work today 

*Shoeaddict~* Great collection, really love those leopards!
*Littleredwing*~ I love that color of green!
*LVpiggy~* I can't even tell you how badly I wanted those after seeing them at Saks. Why was I cursed with self control???
*Babypie~* Love those nudes!


----------



## ledaatomica

congrats on your nude babypie! classy elegant choice


----------



## ruskyakooklla

Hey guys these are my 2 pairs of CL's.. ( the third one is on the way ! )


----------



## laureenthemean

Very nice choices, *rusky*!


----------



## ledaatomica

what a fantastic starter collection *rusky. *cant wait to see the third addition! welcome to the addiction


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Gorgeous, rusky!


----------



## daisyduke947

HOLY SH*T, *redlittlewing*!!!!!!!!!! Those are SO hot! 

*lvpiggy*, congrats on the fall shoes!!! Those look GORGEOUS! I want a pair!! You MUST post a modeling pic, mmkay?

*babypie*, those look fabulous on you! They are so cute! Looking great with your skin tone, not too pale. 

*rusky*, hot!!! I loove those nude lace ones. Gorgeous! Both pairs look fabulous on you, and I cannot wait to see your third pair.


----------



## ruskyakooklla

thanxx guysss !! the 3rd pair is coming in a weeek !! ill have pictures for u when theyy comeeee lol


----------



## karwood

*Babypie*- You Nude Yoyos are a fabulous pair and an instant classic! 

*Rusky- Congrats !!! *Your two pairs of CLs are gorgeous and look great on you. Can't wait to see pix of your third pair.


----------



## babypie

Thanks everyone :shame:

Rusky those are two classics, they look great on you!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

thanx babypiee !!! and i love your nude yoyoss ! i really want nude vp's but thats gunna be a while till i get thoseeeee lol


----------



## babypie

ruskyakooklla said:


> thanx babypiee !!! and i love your nude yoyoss ! i really want nude vp's but thats gunna be a while till i get thoseeeee lol


 
Every woman and her dog wants the nude VP! Someday...someday...


----------



## ruskyakooklla

If you think about them enough, maybe they will magically appear by our doorstep..... just a thoughttt lol !


----------



## babypie

I tried that once, almost gave myself a migraine!


----------



## lolitablue

babypie said:


> I tried that once, almost gave myself a migraine!


 
LOL! I have done that, too!  It did not work for me, either!  All your shoes are fabulous, guys!!

Praying for a money tree!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*ruskyakooklla * Gorgeous! Congrats!

*Babypie*....Simply Divine!!!!! 

*lvpiggy* I looooooove the Glitarts!!!! I am soooo jealous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Babypie--the nude Yoyos look fabulous on you!  Congrats, I know you have wanted them a long time.

LV--Every time I see those NPs I fall in love.

Rusky--great styles to start a CL collection with!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*redlittlewing *- Hot Rolando's, wow!!  
*
lvpiggy* - They are so fabulous, ahh! 

*babypie* - I wish I could wear the nude Yoyo's half as beautifully as you do... stunning!! 

*rusky* - Two stunning additions and a fabulous start to your CL collection!!


----------



## purplekicks

babypie said:


> *Nude patent Yoyo 110*


 
I think these shoes are soooo underappreciated.  I love 110 yoyos.


----------



## wantmore

*babypie* - love the NUde YoYo in 100 straight heel.

*rusky *- great starters! I love the YoYo Zeppa. Can't wait to see your 3rd pair.


----------



## Zophie

*lvpiggy*, those burgundy glitters are gorgeous!


----------



## ledaatomica

I agree *purplekicks* its definately an underappreciated shoe! every CL lover must have these. They are actually the only nudes I own and I wouldnt mind if they were the only ones I puchased ever. I wonder if this subject would be worth a poll. "If you could only own one nude which ones would it be?"


----------



## elegantlywasted

I have just jumped onto the Decollete bandwagon! And I'm soo glad I did.. they make your feet look so incredibly sexy! I gasped and oohed and ahhed when I had these on my feet..


----------



## JRed

beautiful, elegantlywasted!!!!

lvpiggy, omg!!!!!

babypie, if you ever get sick of your nude yoyos, i'll happily have them...


----------



## Chins4

LVpiggy - why did you have to post those pics just when I'd convinced myself that I didn't need those shoes? ush:

Rusky - perfect start to a collection! I had my eye on thoe Yoyo Zeppas 

Babypie - I don't have a nude pair, now I think I might need one - those look fab on you 

Elegantly wasted - They look beautiful on you. I have those too, they make me feel so sexy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

elegantly, WOW...those are sooooo beautiful.  You wear them well!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I love the new shoes,ladies


----------



## babypie

Thanks *ronsdiva*, *Missrocks* , *ledaatomica*, *daisyduke947*, *karwood* , *ruskyakooklla* , *JetSetGo!* , *LavenderIce* , *fieryfashionist*, *purplekicks*, *wantmore* , *JRed* , *Chins4* 

I agree, the Yoyo with straight heel doesn't get as much attention as other styles, but I think it's just so pretty and feminine


----------



## JuneHawk

Well, here are my (for now) Mini Bouts.  I'm unsure if I'm gonna keep them  because they are so tight around the toe box but I'll pimp them anyway.

June


----------



## danicky

*Baby*, the yoyo's are stunning. They look great on you. Congrats and wear them well!!!

*Rusky,* very nice. They both look great on you.

*Elegant,* very pretty.

*June,* we're Minibout sisters!!!! LOL, congrats !


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> *Nude patent Yoyo 110*


 Love 'em!!! They look fab on you girl!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## karwood

elegantlywasted said:


> I have just jumped onto the Decollete bandwagon! And I'm soo glad I did.. they make your feet look so incredibly sexy! I gasped and oohed and ahhed when I had these on my feet..


 Those are gorgeous. I can easily see why anybody would jump onto the Decollete Bandwagon!


----------



## karwood

June-Those Minibout are fabulous!! Hopefully the toebox will loosen up, so you can keep them.


----------



## karwood

My Newly Arrived NP Patent Black Leather Burgandy Tip:


----------



## xboobielicousx

I LOVE your black patent NPs with burg tip...those are one of my HGs!!! could i ask wehere you got them ? i've been trying to find some for months with no luck...thanks


----------



## Chins4

June and Karwood - great buys ladies


----------



## babypie

*elegantlywasted*, I've wanted those Red Karey's forever!  Congrats, Decolletes are so classic.  (Welcome to another Aussie, I'm originally a Melb girl too )

*Karwood*, those look hot on you!


----------



## babypie

Thanks danicky & cjy


----------



## ronsdiva

Rusky, congrats. Both of your shoes look great on you.


----------



## ronsdiva

Elegantly- I love those decolettes on you. That new red sparkle is gorgeous.

Karwood- you are rockin' those NP's. They look great.


----------



## karwood

xboobielicousx said:


> I LOVE your black patent NPs with burg tip...those are one of my HGs!!! could i ask wehere you got them ? i've been trying to find some for months with no luck...thanks


Thank you so much!  
I go them from NM. I pre-ordered them last May. They were scheduled to be shipped not until the end of July. To my very pleasant suprise, they arrived super early. I also read that  Zophie is also getting hers very soon. She also got an email from NM that her NPs have been shipped.


----------



## karwood

Ronsdiva,Babypie,Chins4: Thanks soooo Much for the compliments!


----------



## natassha68

karwood - They look great !! .. I have the VP version that I get a heck of alot of wear out of, I just got my black tip N. prive's too, here they are


----------



## karwood

natassha- I am loving your black tip NPs! Did you get those at NM?


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, *natassha*, those are SO hot!! 

*elegantlywasted*, I loove your Decolletes! That colour looks awesome on you!

*karwood*, love them! Such hot shoes. Great purchase!


----------



## danicky

*Karwood*, I love them. Congrats!!!

*Natassha*, they are gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you Karwood, No, I purchased them from BG  

Thank you Daisy for the nice compliment 

Danicky - Thank you girl !!!... they are lovely IRL !


----------



## karwood

Hey Daisy and Danicky, thank so much


----------



## Stinas

Baby - One of my faves!
RUsk - Nice haul!
Elegant - Decolletes are the best!
June - beautiful
Karwood - Classic!
Natassa - OMG!  Beautiful!!  Model pics please!


----------



## Chins4

Natasha, love those black tips


----------



## elegantlywasted

Thank you *JRed, Chins4, oo_let_me_see, danicky, karwood, babypie *(do you miss melbourne? You're so lucky to have easy access to CLs there!)*, ronsdiva, daisyduke947, *and *stinas *for your lovely compliments! I still haven't perfected the art of walking gracefully in them yet, but I'm nearly there. I can't even begin to understand how so many ladies here can walk effortlessly in pigalles!


----------



## karwood

Stinas- Thank you!


----------



## bogeyjay

J - those white NP's are yummy indeed!  you pull them off very well.  i think white shoes don't get the credit they deserve.

E - nice additions!  i love them both.

piggy - the burgundy NP's!  wow those are hot!

babypie - love the nudes!

karwood - nice addition!

natassha - a timeless classic.


----------



## socalboo

omg! miss a day on this thread...

*Missrocks* - I love your Marplissime! That is a great vintage look and you wear them well!
*shoeaddict* - Beautiful collection! The Rolandes are so nice!
*redlittlewing* - Your Christmas Rolandos are so fun! I would not be able to wait 'til Dec. to wear those!
*lvpiggy* - That color is tdf! The Glittart is so gorgeous!
*babypie* - The nude Yoyos look fabulous on you! I love that 110 height and anything in nude!
*rusky* - Gorgeous collection! Love the lace! Can't wait to see your 3rd!
*elegantlywasted* - I love those red karey Decolletes! I'm still _trying_ to resist a pair of those on ebay! You are not helping, they look so great on you!
*June* - The Minibouts are gorgeous! I hope they stretch so you can keep them, they look awesome on you!
*karwood* - The NPs are so beautiful! I love the black w/ burgandy! You've waited so long for those, you must be so happy! I would be!
*natassha* - Black patent w/black NP, equally as gorgeous!

I hope I didn't miss anyone! Everyone's shoes are so gorgeous! Congrats to you all and thanks for posting! I can never get enough of everyone's beautiful shoes!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

lvpiggy- those glittersss are amazingg.. wear them well !!
karwood- those NP's fit u perfectlyyy and look greattt !!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*June*,*Karwood* and *Nat,*very nice additions


----------



## karwood

DeeDee, Socalboo and Rusky-Your compliment are very much appreciated:buttercup:

Socal- Actually I did not have to wait as long as I expected. I pre-order them from NM when the Pre-Fall Collection came out in May. They were not schedule to be shipped out until late July. I am totally lovin NM for this pleasant early suprise


----------



## may3545

My Clichy in patent burgundy w/ graffiti art


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Those are gorgeous! Every time a pair pops up on ebay, they're not my size and I'm crushed. Enjoy them- they look great on you!


----------



## Chins4

May, those are hot


----------



## LaDonna

may3545 said:


> My Clichy in patent burgundy w/ graffiti art



 'em


----------



## oo_let_me_see

May, those are really cool!


----------



## keya

So many new additions in the past week, I can barely keep up 

    may ~ love the graffitis!


   natassha ~ great new addition, I bet you'll get tons of wear out of those 


  elegantlywasated ~ The Decolletes look amazing on you! 


  JuneHawk ~ They look great on you, you should keep them 


  babypie ~ love them!


  karwood ~ The NPs look great on you! 


 rusky ~ excellent choices! 


redlittlewing ~ WOW, those are amazing! 


shoeaddictklw ~ nice collection! 


lvpiggy ~ love the color!


missrocks ~ those look great on you, congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*May*,love that pic...could be used in an ad


----------



## bebexirene

I just received my two latest purchases: the pink nappa/greasepaint NP and the nude patent NP!  I've been searching for these two pairs in my size for a while already.  I'm so excited that I finally have them!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bebe, those are great and the NP style is so comfy, IMO.  Love them!


----------



## danicky

*May,* love them. Congrats!!

*Bebe,* gorgeous new purchases.


----------



## LavenderIce

May--love your graffiti Clichys!

bebe--both of your NPs are gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oooo,*bebe*, we need modeling pics..tee hee hee


----------



## karwood

May- Your Clichys are an absolute work of gorgeous art!!

Bebe- Your two pairs of NP are fabulous! Congrats on getting your long-search Loubies.


----------



## babypie

*Bebe* those are both so pretty beyond words 
*May *those are so cool, I love them. They are funky and different without being over the top.


----------



## babypie

Thanks for the kind words *stinas*, *bogeyjay*, *socalboo*, *keya*


----------



## redlittlewing

Thanks everyone for the comments on my rolandos! I'm so excited to have them! 
*socalboo* - oh, I'm definitely not waiting to wear them. I'm gonna get red vibram soles put on first but I'm going to wear them as often as possible! 
*shoecrazy* - Haha, thanks! I saw a pic of them being worn somewhere and I had to track em down and get em. 
*chins4 - *haha, they are tinsel-y! very christmassy but I'll be wearing them year round.


----------



## daisyduke947

*bebe*, those are so hoooot!


----------



## keya

bebexirene ~ great additions!


----------



## cjy

Bebe I love them both!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bebe- both of those are gorgeous! I am absolutely drooling over the pink NPs! Congrats!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

bebe, I LOVE the pink NPs! Stunning!


----------



## ledaatomica

playing catch up again! boy this thread moves really fast!!!!!

congrats *bebexirene* .. lovely new additions
*may3545* LOVING the clichys!
congrats *Natassha* on a solid wardrobe staple type shoe!

*elegantlywasted*  such a unique decollete! I love this style its simply sexy and super elegant

*JuneHawk* you are totaly rocking those Minibouts!

*Karwood* lovely style and the burgundy tip always looks so special and distinguished


----------



## socalboo

may - Those are really fun shoes! They look great on you!

bebe - Yay!!! You got them, that is so exciting! I think the pink greasepaint are tdf and of of course, always love the nudes! Congrats!


----------



## javaboo

Here are some of my new purchases:

Nude Declic:







Beige Mad Mary:






Blue Satin Very Noeud:






Grease Paint Jolie:






Fuchsia Suede Fontanete:





and one modeling picture of my Metallika Booties


----------



## danicky

*Java*, they are all gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## babypie

Silver grease Jolie??  Wow, just when I thought red and pink were as good as it got 

Great purchases *javaboo!*


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Wow, I love every single one of them javaboo!


----------



## honu

*My newest "precioussss"! *


----------



## xboobielicousx

java - love all your new additions! esp the nude declics and the pink fontante!


----------



## daisyduke947

*javaboo*, I STOPPED BREATHING! 

*honu*, you knoooow I love them!


----------



## Stinas

Saks & Neimans Steals!!!
Pilucas - $153..something like that












Declic in nude kid leather - $365 around there lol  too excited to remember


----------



## irishiris8

I think I'll have a heart attack, ladies!! What amazing purchases!!!

Greasepaint Jolies?  Dear lord...  I think my self-imposed ban is crumbling (I've been saving up for a handbag).


----------



## ledaatomica

lovely additions *Stinas!*   I seriously have some catching up to do with you! My wallet cannot handle it at all right now.. and I am becoming more picky than ever. Then again I am glad I am not near any stores that stock a decent CL selection... helps out tremendously ...lol


----------



## danicky

Honu, really cute.

Gorgeous additions Stinas. Congrats


----------



## Stinas

Leda - these were impulse cheap buys...lol...the Pilucas were free lol...gc.  The others were too cheap to pass up...but you dont need to catch up...those Anemones are enough for all my new purchases...TDF!  Can I borrow them lol

Dana - Cafe this week?


----------



## babypie

Lovely Stinas, love the color of those Pilucas!


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> Leda - these were impulse cheap buys...lol...the Pilucas were free lol...gc. The others were too cheap to pass up...but you dont need to catch up...those Anemones are enough for all my new purchases...TDF! Can I borrow them lol
> 
> Dana - Cafe this week?


 

LOL, but of course!!!!!


----------



## babyreesa

Hey Stinas,
I was just wondering where you got the nude declics from and also if you know they had other sizes? I'm from Australia so will have to give them a call but if you knew maybe it would save a phone call.
Thanks


----------



## Stinas

^^NM...but they were a return that a SA stashed away for his top client...it just so happened that he didnt call her about them yet, so he let me have them lol
It was a weird lucky day for me.


----------



## bogeyjay

sab - you've been really busy lately haven't you?  the declics are my favorite of the group.  did you end up getting the 35's and do they fit okay?

stinas - love the declics!  nice modeling shots.


----------



## elegantlywasted

Oh *javaboo*, that colour of blue is absolutely stunning! And greasepaint Jolies?!? So pretty! 

*honu*, those are really cute  and practical!

*Stinas *you always get such beautiful shoes at fantastic prices!


----------



## sara999

java great haul! stinas nude declics, i'm so jealous!


----------



## Chins4

Stinas, Honu, Java - fabulous new additions  Especially those silver grease Jolies Java - very, very hot


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

I'm really shy to be posting a pic of my very very humble collection which I started in Feb this year...:shame:But a fellow pfer has been encouraging me to post so here goes...


----------



## sara999

not humble, gorgeous!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas, both pairs are look great on you.  I can't believe the prices.  What a steal!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

javaboo said:


> Here are some of my new purchases:
> 
> Nude Declic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beige Mad Mary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Satin Very Noeud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grease Paint Jolie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia Suede Fontanete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one modeling picture of my Metallika Booties


 
everytime i see someone with the silver grease paint i am gnawed by envy!  in a good way tho b/c they're TDF!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ahhhh stinas i thought i was done but i *love* the way the pilucas look on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Stinas said:


> Saks & Neimans Steals!!!
> Pilucas - $153..something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Declic in nude kid leather - $365 around there lol too excited to remember


----------



## Rog

Fabulous shoes.  I made my first purchase this week so waiting, unpatiently, for them to arrive eeekkkkkkkk.... will they be right size or not


----------



## laureenthemean

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm really shy to be posting a pic of my very very humble collection which I started in Feb this year...:shame:But a fellow pfer has been encouraging me to post so here goes...


Lovely collection!  Are those nude Pigalles??  And what are the wine red patent shoes?


----------



## peppers90

*Java*~ WOW what a haul!!  Beautiful jolis and blue noeud!!  

* Stinas*~ Those Pilucas are so cute on; now I want a pair!!  They are the perfect summer wedge.  They are navy, correct?  And is the detailing creme or white?


----------



## keya

mscawaii ~ What a great collection! 


 javaboo ~ Wow, what great choices!! I'm totally jealous, those are all TDF! 


 Stinas ~ What an amazing deal on the nude Declics, I'm jealous of you too! 


honu ~ They look great, congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

mscawaii, nice collection!!

Stinas, you got great deals. I wish I could find steals like that.


----------



## keya

I know I'm late on the EB Rolando bandwagon, but here's mine 
They're actually pretty comfortable, thanks to everyone for the help with the sizing


----------



## karwood

*Java*- WOW!!!!!Every single one of them are Beautiful!!!Congrats!

*Stina*-What a deal!!! I wish I had gotten those Declics for that price! Congrats on your two lovely pair of CLs.

*Keya-* You EB Rolandos are divine! I recently got my "Elvis" (EB Rolandos) and I am soooo mesmerized by their gorgeousness. Congrats on your fabulous Cls


----------



## karwood

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm really shy to be posting a pic of my very very humble collection which I started in Feb this year...:shame:But a fellow pfer has been encouraging me to post so here goes...


 
Humble? Just started buying CLs this past February?
OK, that is NOT humble at all. What you have is a FABULOUS collection of CLs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Honu* and *mscawaii*, love your collections
*Jav*, the blue VN and greasepaint jolie...my eyes have glazed over
*Stinas*,I love you steals...that piluca are winning my heart
*Keya*,that blue is electric


----------



## Chins4

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm really shy to be posting a pic of my very very humble collection which I started in Feb this year...:shame:But a fellow pfer has been encouraging me to post so here goes...


 
 Beautiful, especially love the nudes (Pigalles?)

Keya - welcome to the EB club, they look made for your feet


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Keya, gorgeous!!!  I miss mine.


----------



## mscawaii

laureenthemean said:


> Lovely collection! Are those nude Pigalles?? And what are the wine red patent shoes?


 
Thanks!! Yup, those are nude pigalles 70. And the wine red patents are Simples... I haven't gotten around learning how to walk in anything higher than 3 1/2"... LOL


----------



## mscawaii

*Sara999, Chins4, DeeDeeDelovely & Karwood, *thanks!!  

I can't seem to stop after the first pair!! LOL!!


----------



## bagmad73

Hi there C,
I am so glad you finally posted your loubie family.
I think it's definitely more than just a drop in the ocean.
Love them GF!!! All are GORGEOUS!!! Can't wait to see what you're getting next (NPs????? )


----------



## ashakes

*lavender-*love the python VPs. I wore mine yesterday evening for my birthday dinner. 

*laureen* - Love the yellow suede Declics , the Anemones, and the Joli!

*ShoesintheCity-*you have an amazing simple collection!

*babypie-*congrats on the pewter new simples and the nude yoyo 110! They both are gorgeous!

*lvpiggy*-now you are like Kamilla and I with multiple pairs of nude VPs. LOL  Love the new NPs too! 

*Kamilla-*LOOOOOVE the glitter NPs. So glad somebody was able to find a pair. hahahaha 

*JSG*-those black pigalles were made for you. They look amazing on your HOT legs! 

*Karwood-*love the EB rolandos!  LOL @ DH calling them "Elvis" shoes. 

*socalboo*, Congrats on your first pair of VPs!  They look great on you!

*laureen* - Love the yellow suede Declics , the Anemones, and the Joli!

*ShoesintheCity-*you have an amazing simple collection!

*babypie-*congrats on the pewter new simples and the nude yoyo 110! They both are gorgeous!

*lvpiggy*-now you are like Kamilla and I with multiple pairs of nude VPs. LOL  Love the new NPs too! 

*Kamilla-*LOOOOOVE the glitter NPs. So glad somebody was able to find a pair. hahahaha 

*JSG*-those black pigalles were made for you. They look amazing on your HOT legs! 

*Karwood-*love the EB rolandos!  LOL @ DH calling them "Elvis" shoes.   And I have those black NPs w/ burgandy tip too.  LOVE THEM!

*socalboo*, Congrats on your first pair of VPs!  They look great on you!

*laureen* - Love the yellow suede Declics , the Anemones, and the Joli!

*ShoesintheCity-*you have an amazing simple collection!

*babypie-*congrats on the pewter new simples and the nude yoyo 110! They both are gorgeous!

*lvpiggy*-now you are like Kamilla and I with multiple pairs of nude VPs. LOL  Love the new NPs too! 

*Kamilla-*LOOOOOVE the glitter NPs. So glad somebody was able to find a pair. hahahaha 

*JSG*-those black pigalles were made for you. They look amazing on your HOT legs! 

*Karwood-*love the EB rolandos!  LOL @ DH calling them "Elvis" shoes. 

*socalboo*, Congrats on your first pair of VPs!  They look great on you!

*Leda-*GASP!  The roccia python pigalles and Activas are amazing.  You are definitely one of the TPF pigalle queens. They look absolutely breathtaking. Enjoy them!

*wantmore*-congrats on the white patent NP!  They look awesome on you.  And, I'm so jealous of your hot legs. LOL

*Eleni*-Wow! I love the white patent jolies and the black patent VPs.  LOL @ the Kamilla poses.  Too cute!

*evolkatie-*Congrats on your first pair of Louboutins!  The decollete is a great classic and so sexy!

*Missrocks*-what a lovely addition. Congrats!

*shoeaddictklw*-What a great collection.  I love the lace yoyo zeppas and rolandes.  I can't wait to see the 4 new additions as well!

*redlittlewing-*Congrats on the rolandos!

*rusky*-what a awesome collection! I absolutely love the lace yoyo zeppa. I can't wait to see the 3rd pair!

*JuneHawk*-congrats on your minibouts!  I hope the toe box stretches for you. Did you decide to keep them?

*elegantlywasted*-the decolletes were a fantastic purchase. Congrats!

*Natasha*-those black NPs are gorgeous. Wear them well!

*May-*congrats on the graffiti clichy. It's such a fun shoe!

*bebexirene-*2 gorgeous additions. You can't go wrong w/ nude NPs and the glitter NPs are so fun!

*Sab-LOVE *all of the new additions, but you already knew that. lol  The metallika booties look great on you too!

*Honu-*congrats on finding your HG!  That's so awesome they were on sale too!

*Stinas*-seriously you make those Pilucas look so great!  Such a great summer shoe. Congrats on the nude declic deal too!


*mscawaii*-what a fabulous collection!  Congrats on all of the beauties!

*Keya*-it's never too late to get on the EB rolando bandwagon. Congrats! They look stunning on you!

OMG I'm so tired.  You girls move way too fast. I go out of town for a week and this is what I have to do. SLOW DOWN! hahahaha

I don't think I missed anybody, but if I did it was unintentional and I apologize.  So, lovely additions everybody!


----------



## betty*00

Sab! OMG!!! Those fuchsia fontanete's are ...there are no words to describe how gorgeous they are!! Where did you get them? Dying here, seriously dying.


----------



## ashakes

Whoops, sorry. I had to do the copy and paste from page to page and I must have done something when I posted. It's not letting me edit.  So, yeah you are seeing double. LOL


----------



## ashakes

betty*00 said:


> Sab! OMG!!! Those fuchsia fontanete's are ...there are no words to describe how gorgeous they are!! Where did you get them? Dying here, seriously dying.


 
Sorry, I'm not Sab, but I saw your post so I figured I would answer. lol  They are from Saks.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ Which Saks??? I didn't see them in Houston that's for sure!!! I was so upset I missed the pink ones in leather!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh, and thanks ashakes for the sweet coment! You are *DEVOTED* girl!!!


----------



## betty*00

*keya*, I wasn't sure about the EB Rolandos (for myself) but they look so good on you! They make your legs look so long and skinny. Congrats!


----------



## betty*00

*ashakes*! Thanks so much I am going to go look now...


----------



## ashakes

Well, I didn't see them at a particular Saks to be honest. At one point they were at Saks in NYC and other Saks around the nation probably as returns, but I actually secured that particular pair for Sab myself with my fabulous SA.  If you want the SKU, I would be more than happy to provide it, but your only chance is probably returns at this point because they went on sale at Saks the week of May 28th and just took another cut the 11th of this month.  However, I know that many of the "hot" shoes didn't make it past the first cut.  

Yes, seriously I went out of town on business and I came back and had like 30 pages to go through. LOL  And it doesn't help that my head hurts from going out for a bit for my birthday. haha


----------



## betty*00

Nope they're gone...


----------



## danicky

*mscawaii*- very nice collection.

*Keya,* love them, the color is gorgeous.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh *keya*, those fit you BEAUTIFULLY!


----------



## bebexirene

Here are the modeling pictures for the two NPs.


----------



## bebexirene

I received these today: the black patent VP with the burgundy tip.  I'm returning these because they're too tight on my left foot and it hurts when i walk.  Thankfully, I already pre-ordered half a size up as well, but BG hasn't shipped them to me yet.


----------



## wantmore

*Jay* - Thanks! I'm looking forward to wearing the NP White for an outing.

*asha* - Thanks! 

Happy Belated Birthday! I'm sure you rocked your Python VPs on your b-day celebration!

*elegantly* - very pretty color!

*June* - GL on what you decide to do with this!

*Karwood *- Gorgeous classic!

*natassha* - Gorgeous!

*may* - I love your Graffiti. Enjoy them!

*bebe *- Persistence pays off! Congrats on finding your 2 long-sought for shoes. They look awesome on you.

Too bad your 3rd pair - VP Black Patent/Burgundy Tip are too tight. I hpe the 1/2 larger size fits better.

*honu* - They're great! So glad you found another pair for your small sized feet. 

*javaboo* - Whoah! You got so many shoes! I love the Joli Silver GP the best! ENJOY all of them!

*Stinas* - I swear, woman, anything looks good on your feet! The Declics in Nude look really good!

*mscawaii* - gorgeous collection!

*keya* - I love the EB! I wish my wardrobe called for this color....


----------



## betty*00

*bebe*, I love your NPs and of course you know I love, love, love the patent VPs!! They all look so good on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*JAVA*- PLEASE please PLEASE model those Very Noeuds.. Ive been going back and forth.. back and forth... I cannot make up my mind. I live in Jackson, Ms. Gosh I cringe every time I say that. It is land of NO Louboutin. TIA!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Man!!! _*Bebe*_ those are TDF!!! *SERIOUSLY*!!! I may need to hold off on the Armadillos that I pre-ordered and get those patent VPs. I just LOVE them!!! Do you have a close up picture of the hot pink ones? Are they glittery?


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks for the lovely compliments: *oo_let_me_see*, *danicky*, *LavenderIce*, *DeeDeeDelovely*, *karwood*, *babypie*, *daisyduke947*, *keya*, *cjy*, *My Purse* *Addiction*, *neverenoughhandbags*, *ledaatomica*, *socalboo*, *ashakes*, *wantmore*, *betty*00*, and *shoeaddictklw*!

*shoeaddictklw*, here's the close up picture of the pink NPs.  They are glittery


----------



## ledaatomica

ashakes said:


> Well, I didn't see them at a particular Saks to be honest. At one point they were at Saks in NYC and other Saks around the nation probably as returns, but I actually secured that particular pair for Sab myself with my fabulous SA. If you want the SKU, I would be more than happy to provide it, but your only chance is probably returns at this point because they went on sale at Saks the week of May 28th and just took another cut the 11th of this month. However, I know that many of the "hot" shoes didn't make it past the first cut.
> 
> Yes, seriously I went out of town on business and I came back and had like 30 pages to go through. LOL And it doesn't help that my head hurts from going out for a bit for my birthday. haha


 
I know the feeling of going through so many pages!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY though!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, *bebe*, SERIOUSLY DROOL WORTHY!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks *bebe* sooooo girly!!! I LOVE them!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha, you are too funny...going through the whole list.  Happy belated Birthday, ol' lady!artyhat:  Missed ya!


----------



## Chins4

Bebe, lovin' the pink NPs


----------



## keya

Thanks, DeeDeeDelovely, Chins4, oo_let_me_see, ashakes, betty*00, danicky,  daisyduke and wantmore. 


 karwood ~ lol. Funny enough, I think of Elvis when I see them too 


bebexirene ~ love them all!


----------



## peppers90

*Bebe*  Are both glitter NPs??  They are gorgeous!  The second pair is totally wearable and I like the pinks too!!  Congrats on your VPs even tho they are tight, at least you planned a backup!  Smart girl!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! So many beautiful shoes on the past 10 pages! I was only out of town for a few days and look how many new shoes there are!!! I love it! 
Asha, you have way more energy than me....I will just say congrats to you all. I love every single one of your new pairs, ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

*bebe*, love the pink greasepaints!


----------



## laureenthemean

Alright, I was trying to do an update of my CL family, but my camera pooped out.  I'll post them in a separate thread later, but here is the newest member (had to take some pictures with my phone):  pale pink Mouche.

















Still need some practice with the "Kamilla pose," the angle makes my foot look huge! ush:


----------



## socalboo

*asha* ~ You are so cute to run down the whole list! And thank you!

I really _want_ to do that, but I'll just say that I love everyone's shoes! And I only missed one day! I love to drool over all of your pics, good thing they're not in person or they would drown!


----------



## socalboo

*laureen* ~ Your shoes just popped up, those are gorgeous! They look so delicate, I love them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *socalboo*!  I have wanted a pair of Mouche or Ambrosinas for a long time, and finally got them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen* Gorgeous!


----------



## daisyduke947

OH LAUREEN DARLING. I think you already know what I think of those...


----------



## karwood

Laureen- those are so lovely and they have such an allure!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *JetSet, daisy*, and *karwood*!


----------



## keya

Beautiful, Laureen!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!
Peppers - They are Navy & the detail is white.
mscawaii - Great Collection!  Dont be shy to post...we dont bite!
Keya - LOVEE those Rolandos!
Bebe - Great purchases.  The pink is TDF
Asha - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! - We all miss you here!  
Laureen - Those are soooo cutee!!


----------



## ledaatomica

lovely Laureen! I just love the mouche style sooo feminine!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OOH *Laureen* those are GORGEOUS!!! My husband actually picked up a pair of those at NM and was like you NEED these... he never, *ever* condones CLs!!!


----------



## babypie

shoeaddictklw said:


> OOH *Laureen* those are GORGEOUS!!! My husband actually picked up a pair of those at NM and was like you NEED these... he never, *ever* condones CLs!!!


 
Now _that's_ what you call a keeper!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, keya, Stinas, leda, and shoeaddict!  

*leda*, I totally agree, they are definitely super feminine.


----------



## azhangie

I got the magenta pigalle finally!!! But...I'm a little disappointed, I thought I would be getting the slim heel and not the decolette heel. 




I didnt want to start a whole new thread so can someone help explain to me how would I know which pigalle shoe has the slim heel and which ones dont? 
I got the blk jazz pigalle as well from the LV boutique...but those had to go back. Wayyy too small for some reason. But those had the slim heel.. I'm really confused...HELP?


----------



## laureenthemean

azhangie said:


> I got the magenta pigalle finally!!! But...I'm a little disappointed, I thought I would be getting the slim heel and not the decolette heel.
> 
> View attachment 462801
> 
> 
> I didnt want to start a whole new thread so can someone help explain to me how would I know which pigalle shoe has the slim heel and which ones dont?
> I got the blk jazz pigalle as well from the LV boutique...but those had to go back. Wayyy too small for some reason. But those had the slim heel.. I'm really confused...HELP?


As far as I know, you just have to ask.


----------



## danicky

*Bebe,* they look stunning on you.

*Laureen,* gorgeous. Wear them well!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *danicky*!


----------



## ledaatomica

*azhangie*  these are real beauties and a fab color! dont fret about it too much next time you should ask. Most pigalles will come in 3 heel versions and several heights as well. Sculpted, Decollete and the straight original heel. I think (but not sure) that the heights go from 70-80mm to 120-130mm (for larger sizes) Just ask before you make the purchase or request a picture from your SA to be sure.


----------



## azhangie

^Thanks laureen and leda! I knew I shoulda asked...oo well. It was a steal though so I still love them.


----------



## laureenthemean

azhangie said:


> ^Thanks laureen and leda! I knew I shoulda asked...oo well. It was a steal though so I still love them.


Absolutely, they're still cute!


----------



## purdy13

azhangie said:


> ^Thanks laureen and leda! I knew I shoulda asked...oo well. It was a steal though so I still love them.


 
They still look fantastic with this heel and for me the decollete heel is soooo much easier to walk in too. Enjoy them!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

AZHANGIE ! i ordered those magenta pigalles as well !!!! and then the SA clalled me back and sed they were the decollete heel. i was also upset but they are also hott shoess !!! looks like we fell into the same trap ! lol


----------



## azhangie

Rusky - we can be twins!! Ur SA called you back which was better than me opening the box, all excited, today to find that it wasn't what I thought it would be. But yes still a hot ass shoe!!! And I did find it easy to walk in...suprisingly easy. So I guess its a good trap!


----------



## lvpiggy

YOU GOT THEM!!!!! 

i've been waiting for these modeling pix! when do the in-action ones come huh huh huh? 



laureenthemean said:


> Alright, I was trying to do an update of my CL family, but my camera pooped out. I'll post them in a separate thread later, but here is the newest member (had to take some pictures with my phone): pale pink Mouche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need some practice with the "Kamilla pose," the angle makes my foot look huge! ush:


----------



## lvpiggy

azhangie said:


> I got the magenta pigalle finally!!! But...I'm a little disappointed, I thought I would be getting the slim heel and not the decolette heel.
> 
> View attachment 462801
> 
> 
> I didnt want to start a whole new thread so can someone help explain to me how would I know which pigalle shoe has the slim heel and which ones dont?
> I got the blk jazz pigalle as well from the LV boutique...but those had to go back. Wayyy too small for some reason. But those had the slim heel.. I'm really confused...HELP?


 
awwww the black jazz had to go back?  strange.  my cream jazz i had to size down to a 35 . . . 

the magentas are  beautiful though, don't send them back!!


----------



## azhangie

lvpiggy - the height of the heel pushed my feet forward. I have freakishly wide feet and both sides of my foot were literally pouring out of the shoe. I tried the foot petals and walked around my house, but it only made things worse - my feet were cramped from all four sides. And I could put two fingers between my heel and the back of my shoe...it looked odd.

These magentas are a little better...but I have yet to take a dry run around the house. I will post modeling pictures tomorrow (when i'm not sooo bloated) and I promise it will be a foot-freak show!

I think im destined to not be able to wear sexy shoes....my miserable feet!


----------



## laureenthemean

azhangie said:


> lvpiggy - the height of the heel pushed my feet forward. I have freakishly wide feet and both sides of my foot were literally pouring out of the shoe. I tried the foot petals and walked around my house, but it only made things worse - my feet were cramped from all four sides. And I could put two fingers between my heel and the back of my shoe...it looked odd.
> 
> These magentas are a little better...but I have yet to take a dry run around the house. I will post modeling pictures tomorrow (when i'm not sooo bloated) and I promise it will be a foot-freak show!
> 
> I think im destined to not be able to wear sexy shoes....my miserable feet!


I have the same problem with a lot of Pigalles, though the Anemones are surprisingly not that bad.  I guess it's just trial and error. 

Thanks, *lvpiggy*!  I was actually thinking about wearing them this weekend, I'll definitely post pics!


----------



## mscawaii

Thank you, lovely ladies, for all the kind compliments!!


----------



## Pimbi77

foxycleopatra said:


> Here is the NUDE/Camel/skin-tone/Neutral colors shoe family (I can never get enough of skin-tone, neutral basics....and CL has several skin-toned shades which are truly second to none).


 

I love your CL collection!So beautiful. I',m in love with all those nude colors!
Just GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lauren*...love those...they look even better on


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *DeeDee*!  They're actually just a tad too small, but for these shoes, I can stand it.


----------



## shoecrazy

Laureen - I love the mouches on you! Congratulations on getting a great deal and I'm glad you could make them fit.


----------



## laureenthemean

shoecrazy said:


> Laureen - I love the mouches on you! Congratulations on getting a great deal and I'm glad you could make them fit.


Thanks, *shoecrazy*!  (Hope you got the Ambrosinas!)


----------



## Chins4

Laureen, I  the Mouches - they really are like lingerie for your feet


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Beautiful Mouches Laureen. I have been eyeing that shoe for a long time!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Chins4*, thanks!  ITA, I love it!
*neverenoughhandbags*, thank you!  I had been wanting them for a long time too, so when I saw them on sale I snatched them up!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

AZHANGIE hopefully ill be just as comferable in those shoess when they come !! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Laureen--the Mouches are G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!  I do want to see action shots!

azh--I like the Pigalles!

bebe--You cannot go wrong with NPs.  Congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *Lav*!


----------



## bebexirene

*javaboo*, I love the blue Very Noeud!  The color is so pretty.  The greasepaint Joli is gorgeous!

*honu*, very cute!

*Stinas*, the Pilucas are so cute!

*mscawaii*, love your collection, especially the Pigalle!

*keya*, I love the EB Rolandos so much!

*laureenthemean*, I love those shoes so much!  The color and the style is tdf!  They are so pretty.  I keep hoping that they're pop up on the NM website in the pink color and in my size.

*azhangie*, love the color of the Pigalles!


----------



## daisyduke947

*azhangie*, those are SO HOT!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *bebe*!  I wasn't sure if they'd fit, but they seemed close enough to my size, so I just bought them without really thinking.  Luckily, they worked out.


----------



## karwood

azhangie said:


> I got the magenta pigalle finally!!! But...I'm a little disappointed, I thought I would be getting the slim heel and not the decolette heel.
> 
> View attachment 462801
> 
> 
> I didnt want to start a whole new thread so can someone help explain to me how would I know which pigalle shoe has the slim heel and which ones dont?
> I got the blk jazz pigalle as well from the LV boutique...but those had to go back. Wayyy too small for some reason. But those had the slim heel.. I'm really confused...HELP?


 
Azhangie- very nice. I would post a new thread and ask about the pigalle heels.


----------



## wantmore

*Laureen* - I love the Mouche. It's so feminine.


----------



## wantmore

azhangie said:


> I got the magenta pigalle finally!!! But...I'm a little disappointed, I thought I would be getting the slim heel and not the decolette heel.
> 
> View attachment 462801
> 
> 
> I didnt want to start a whole new thread so can someone help explain to me how would I know which pigalle shoe has the slim heel and which ones dont?
> I got the blk jazz pigalle as well from the LV boutique...but those had to go back. Wayyy too small for some reason. But those had the slim heel.. I'm really confused...HELP?


If you look at your Pigalle, your heels curve in below the bed of the foot. That's the Deco heels. The straight heel version comes down directly below the foot of the bed, so eventhough they are the same heel height, the straight heels look so much higher that the Deco heels.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *wantmore*!


----------



## ally143

Hey everybody!! I haven't had much time to visit the forum lately!! Oh boy, you ladies have acquired some beautiful shoes!!! Anyways, this pics were taken about a month ago...Since then, I've returned and bought...I'll post pics of my additions later :okay: 

Enjoy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Nice collection!


----------



## wantmore

*ally143*- Very Nice collection! I love your Sevillanas!


----------



## laureenthemean

wantmore said:


> *ally143*- Very Nice collection! I love your Sevillanas!


Me too!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, *ally*, so beautiful!


----------



## ally143

Thanks *My Purse Addiction *, *Wantmore*, *laureenthemean*, and *daisyduke947*!!!

As I promised, my new pics below


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute! I love your collection, *ally*. Are those cork/black patent heels comfortable?


----------



## LavenderIce

I like the colorfulness of your collection ally!


----------



## ally143

daisyduke947 said:


> Cute! I love your collection, *ally*. Are those cork/black patent heels comfortable?


 
Super comfy!! The platform is so thick, that there is very little inclination, YKWIM? 

Thanks Lavender! I try to avoid getting more black, and include some fun colors but sometimes I can't help it!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

ally143 said:


> Thanks *My Purse Addiction *, *Wantmore*, *laureenthemean*, and *daisyduke947*!!!
> 
> As I promised, my new pics below


 
omg your collection is so pretty!  you have such a diverse array


----------



## daisyduke947

ally143 said:


> Super comfy!! The platform is so thick, that there is very little inclination, YKWIM?
> 
> Thanks Lavender! I try to avoid getting more black, and include some fun colors but sometimes I can't help it!!!



Ooh, cool! That's always nice.


----------



## lvpiggy

as promised, modelling pix of the burgundy glittart NPs:












i love this color more every time i wear them!


----------



## ally143

lvpiggy said:


> as promised, modelling pix of the burgundy glittart NPs:
> 
> i love this color more every time i wear them!


 
As always, great choice lvpiggy!!! Congrats!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are so hot, *lvpiggy*!! They look awesome on you. Thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## danicky

*Ally*, what a pretty collection. Congrats on all of them.

*LV,* I love them. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## karwood

Ally-Lovely collection!!!


----------



## babypie

*Ally*, great collection, lots of variety.
*lvpiggy*, they are such a gorgeous color.


----------



## karwood

LV- they look even more gorgeous on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ally*, what a lovely collection
*LV*,those are yummy


----------



## 8seventeen19

*LOVELY* LV!!!!


----------



## betty*00

*ally*, great collection. I love how you take both the front and backs of the shoes. 
*lvpiggy*, those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Stinas

Ally - Nice collection!!!
LV - those are even better on!


----------



## Chins4

Ally - beautiful collection  Love the mix of classic neutrals with some fun stuff 

LVP - hot, hot, hot


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks *Chins4*, *peppers90*, *laureenthemean*, and *Stinas*.

*peppers90*, only the pink NPs are glitter.  The nude NPs are not.

*laureenthemean*, glad they fit you!

*ally143*, lovely collection!  I love the glitter NPs.

*lvpiggy*, gorgeous NPs!  Love the color!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ally - what  a great collection!

lv - ok i loved them when you first posted them but i am obsessed with them now that i've seen your modeling pics!!! gorgeous!


----------



## keya

azhangie ~ I think they're gorgeous, even with the Decollete heel. 


ally ~ nice collection!


lvpiggy ~ They look great on you!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lv-gorgeous!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Oh this just made my day. I found these for a steal on fleabay and they only had a couple lousy pics. I took a chance and they fit like a dream...and they have a freaking burgundy tip! I'm in love!

I know VP 70's aren't for everyone, but they may be the perfect shoe for me. Just the right height to where I don't feel like I'm tottering around. I love them, I love them, I love them....I need them in every color. lol

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Stinas

Neverenough - congrats on the ebay steal!!!  They look great on you!


----------



## Chins4

neverenough, that colour looks great on you  what a bargain!


----------



## danicky

*Never*, very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## cjy

Never I like them and that is a good heel for me too. I have two pairs!! Congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

*neverenoughandbags*, those look lovely on you!! They were a great purchase.


----------



## keya

neverenoughhandbags ~ Congrats on scoring a great deal!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*NeverEnough* Wow!!!!! What a score! Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

*  Neverenough*~ 70s are so comfy- you will wear them all day!!  The color is so pretty too; you will definitely get a lot of use out of those babies


----------



## irishiris8

*neverenough-* they're classics, and I'm sure you'll get a lot of use out of them   Congrats!


----------



## babypie

*NeverEnough* , great color! Congrats.


----------



## canismajor

Gorgeous...   Great color choice!


lvpiggy said:


> as promised, modelling pix of the burgundy glittart NPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this color more every time i wear them!


----------



## ally143

Thanks *danicky*, *karwood*, *babypie*, *DeeDee*, *betty*, *Stinas*, *Chins4*, *bebe*, *xboobielicousx*, and *keya*!!! 

Those look great and comfy *NeverEnough*!! I've been contemplating those for a while!! Hopefully I'll be able to find a good deal as well!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thank you everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## toiletduck

I 'settled' for a pair of Clichy 100s in black patent while I wait for a pair of Decolletes to pop up 

Here they are!


----------



## Chins4

TD, those are gorgeous. I  them!


----------



## peppers90

*
  Tolietduck*~Clichys look great on you;  they could pass for decollete!


----------



## ashakes

*Azhangie*, congrats on the magenta pigalles!  I think the color is gorgeous and I love the decollete heel on them.  Of course, the regular 120 mm pigalle heel is fantastic, but these make them wearable for other occasions too. I plan on wearing mine to work. lol  Did you decide to keep them?

*Laureen*, what a fabulous shoe!  I just love the mouche in the nude/pink satin.  They look fantastic on you. Congrats on another beautiful pair!

*ally*, BEAUTIFUL collection!  It's so well rounded!  I'm glad the leopard pony hair sevillanas are happy too. hehe 

*lvpiggy*, those look fabulous on you!  But, what shoe doesn't? LOL  Congrats again on the NPs!

*neverenoughhandbags*, the 70s are probably very comfy!  Congrats on such an Ebay steal.  It always makes it that much sweeter. LOL

*toiletduck*, congrats on the clichys! I love them!  They look gorgeous on you too.  Sidenote, but what size did you need in the decollete and does it have to be black jazz/patent or what?  I know of some retailers that could do a search for you.


----------



## ashakes

Oh, and look what happens if you somewhat keep up. I only had 5 pages to go through this time.  I'm not as tired now. lol


----------



## xboobielicousx

td - love the clichys!! they look great on you


----------



## JetSetGo!

*toiletduck* I love those Clichys!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*never*, they look so so comfy
*toiletduck*, they look lovely on you


----------



## irishiris8

*toiletduck*-  Those are fabulous!


----------



## toiletduck

Thank you, *Chins, peppers, ashakes, xboobieliciousx (*couldn't help giggling when I typed that, lol!)* JetSetGo, DeeDee and Iris!!*

*Peppers:* I was thinking the same thing!  Since I'm having issues with the Decolletes I figure I'd get something similar to it...for now 

*ashakes:* Now that I have the Clichy's in black patent...I suppose the colour of the Decolletes wouldn't matter too much.  I wear a 36.5 in the Clichys and Decolletes...


----------



## karwood

toiletduck- Claasic, yet stylish. those are fabulous and you look great wearing them


----------



## danicky

*Toilet*, they are so cute, and look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## toiletduck

*karwood, danicky:* thank you!!


----------



## socalboo

*azhangie* ~ You got them! Yay! They are so hot! Sorry about the heel not being what you expected, but it's good to have different style heels in your collection. And, they are still gorgeous!

*ally* ~ You have a beautiful collection! I love all of them!

*lv* ~ The burgandy glitterart is SOOOOO gorgeous!

*never* ~ Those are a great color! I like the VPs in any height!  

*toiletduck* ~ Love those Clichys! I was waiting for blk patent Decolletes too, but now that I see your Clichys...


----------



## *Lo

Toiletduck Love the clichy's!!! They look beautiful!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Asha*!


----------



## daisyduke947

*toiletduck*, those are so beautiful!!! Absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Not sure if I will keep them yet (thought they were on sale, but they were full price), but for now, here are pictures:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are so cute laureen!! I thought those and the yellow ones went on sale?


----------



## laureenthemean

shoeaddictklw said:


> Those are so cute laureen!! I thought those and the yellow ones went on sale?


Thanks!  Apparently at Saks, neither yellow nor navy are on sale.


----------



## babypie

Oh *Laureen* they are so pretty!  Navy patent, wow!


----------



## socalboo

*laureen* ~ Those are so pretty! I really like the navy, it looks great on your feet! Questioning them because they weren't on sale, or other reasons? Because I think they look fab on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *babypie* and *socalboo*!  Yeah, I'm questioning them b/c of the price.  I honestly wasn't really looking for this shoe, I only went for it b/c I thought they were on sale.  Still, these are quickly growing on me, and the color is very versatile without being black, so I just might keep them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Laureen*! I adore your navy pair. You should definitely keep both!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oh my...*lauren*...i adore those


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *daisy* and *DeeDee*!  *daisy*, the pictures are all of the navy ones, but they come out looking black in the poor lighting.


----------



## danicky

Laureen, I like them.


----------



## LaDonna

*laureen* those are fab.


----------



## Edrine

i've missed out on a lot of pretty shoes..congrats ladies!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *danicky* and *LaDonna*!


----------



## mancho

OH MY GOODNESS KEYA I LOVE THOSE EB ROLANDOS ON YOU!!! they look so amazing!!!!! lucky girl


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen* Love the Navy Jolies! Such class!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh lol, laureen, I noticed both a navy pair and a black pair.  I thought you mentioned something about a yellow pair so as I was looking at them, I was thinking, "which one is yellow?" Hahaha!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *JetSet*!  I guess if I needed convincing to keep them, this was the right place to go...


----------



## Chins4

Laureen, I  that Jolie. The navy is such an elegant, sophisticated colour choice


----------



## mrslaygo

mini bout in black....


----------



## sara999

i really like the minibouts...just not on me


----------



## toiletduck

Thank you, *socalboo, Lo, daisyduke!!*

wow, *lauren* those navy Jolies are gorgeous!

I also love the minibouts but they don't look right on me either.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*mrslaygo* those look gorgeous on you!


----------



## keya

toiletduck ~ nice Clichys! 


laureen ~ I really like those Jolis on you!


----------



## ally143

*toiletduck *
Very pretty and classic clichys!!

*laureenthemean*
I dont think you need any more convincing, but just in case, please keep those navy jolis!!!! They look gorgeous!

*mrslaygo*
Cute minibouts!! Your pics convinced me to finally get the taupe ones (I just ordered them)

Thanks *Asha*, Im def taking care of the sevillanas!!:okay:
Thanks *socalboo *


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *Chins, toiletduck, keya, *and* ally*!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*mrslaygo*, they looks lovely on you...enjoy wearing em


----------



## danicky

*Mrslaygo*, very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## mrslaygo

JetSetGo, Danicky, DeeDeeDelovely, ally 143...



THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!! that's my 1st CL shoes!!!! 
I love it!!!!
have a great week...


----------



## babypie

*mrslaygo*, those minibouts looks great on you.  It's sucha classic shoe, congrats and welcome to the CL addiction


----------



## keya

mrslaygo ~ I missed your post there, the minibouts look great on you, congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

*mrslaygo*, you look hot in your Mini Bouts! Fabulous purchase!


----------



## Stinas

Laureen - you should sooo keep them!!
Toilet - Great choice!
MrsLaygo - Love the Minibout...they are very comfy


----------



## karwood

mrslaygo said:


> mini bout in black....


 
Those look gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## LaDonna

*mrslaygo* love, love, love the minibouts.  i really need to get a pair of those.


----------



## mrslaygo

La Donna, Karwood, Stinas, DaisyDuke947, Keya,  Babypie:


THANK YOU VERY MUCH....
SUPER DOOPER HAPPY WITH MY 1ST CL....
YAHOO!!!!
thanks ladies


----------



## Chins4

Minibouts look made for your feet mrslaygo


----------



## toiletduck

*keya, stinas and ally:* Thank you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*you Must Keep Them...they're Gorgeous!*
*-l&a*




laureenthemean said:


> not Sure If I Will Keep Them Yet (thought They Were On Sale, But They Were Full Price), But For Now, Here Are Pictures:


----------



## smurfet

*laureen*- gorgeous Jolie Dorcets!  where did u get the navy blue ones?


----------



## LavenderIce

lvpiggy--love the NPs on you!
neverenough--congrats on the VPs.
toiletduck--hope the clichys are good enough to tide you over until the decollettes come your way.  They're lovely.
mrslaygo--the minibouts look good on you!
laureen--the navy joli noeud dorsets look stunning!  Such a darling shoe in all the colors it comes in, but I think I love that style/color combination the most.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *Stinas, Lovely, smurfet, *and *Lavender*!  

*smurfet*, I got them from Saks BH.  They had a couple in size 8.5, not sure about others.  Good luck!


----------



## lovely&amazing

My two new babies...I'm finally content! The City Girl was worth the wait...and _every_ penny!
Cheers!


----------



## laureenthemean

^Yay, congrats!  Both look great on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*l&a*,the both looking look beautiful on you


----------



## LaDonna

*lovely* congrats on your new purchases.  both look great on you, especially the city girl


----------



## Stinas

Lovely - they look lovely on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*L&A* Congrats!!!! They look great on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Laureen*, *DeeDee*, *LaDonna*, *Stinas* & *Jet*!

You all know how to make a girl feel so good...


----------



## danicky

*Lovely,* great new additions. Congrats!!


----------



## betty*00

*laureen*, the Jolis are gorgeous! I haven't seen the navy before, they are TDF!!
*lovely*, congrats on both. The pink is so pretty and the City Girl looks great on.


----------



## *Lo

Lovely ggreat purchases!!! congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

*lovely&amazing*, they look great on you!! I'm glad they were worth it!


----------



## irishiris8

*lovely-* wonderful finds!  congratulations- they both look fantastic on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Many thanks, *Danicky*, *Betty*, **Lo*, *Daisy* & *Irish*!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *betty*!


----------



## babypie

*lovely *great shoes, both totally different looks!


----------



## karwood

lovely&amazing said:


> My two new babies...I'm finally content! The City Girl was worth the wait...and _every_ penny!
> Cheers!


 
Lovely-Congrats on your two new lovely pairs of CLs! I have the City Girl and you will get your money's worth. I have worn these shoes so many times this summer and they are super comfy


----------



## toiletduck

they both look fabulous on you, *lovely!*


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Lovely, great choices. Both beautiful and so different!


----------



## Chins4

L&A - love the new additions  Those City Girls look especially hot on you


----------



## xboobielicousx

l&A - those are great new additions! i've been going back and forth on the city girls but after looking at your pics, i DEF like them!  they look great on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Babypie*, *Karwood*, *Toiletduck*, *Neverenough*, *Chins* and *Xboobie*!

What makes those City girls even sweeter is that I wrote this back on April 4th:

_"I want, need, may die without the CITY GIRL SANDALS. My size range is avail on __Saks__...has anyone out there tried this on or talked to someone who has??"_ 

They really are the most comfortable heels I've ever had on my feet, no joke! *Karwood* convinced me they were as perfect in person as well as in pics, *XB*, I bet they would look amazing on you!


----------



## karwood

lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks *Babypie*, *Karwood*, *Toiletduck*, *Neverenough*, *Chins* and *Xboobie*!
> 
> What makes those City girls even sweeter is that I wrote this back on April 4th:
> 
> _"I want, need, may die without the CITY GIRL SANDALS. My size range is avail on __Saks__...has anyone out there tried this on or talked to someone who has??"_
> 
> They really are the most comfortable heels I've ever had on my feet, no joke! *Karwood* convinced me they were as perfect in person as well as in pics, *XB*, I bet they would look amazing on you!


 
Glad I was able to assist you


----------



## socalboo

*mrslaygo* ~ Those Minibouts are gorgeous on you! I love the look of those!

*lovely* ~ The pink Jolies are so fun and your City Girls are tdf! They both look fabulous on you!


----------



## liness92

Okay, this is the first time I've posted on this thread but I had to share this great find... Apparently they are limited (numbered) edition CLs (at least here in Canada) and now Piaffe is off to get her hands on them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ OHH those are gorgeous *liness*!!! Great find!


----------



## Edrine

liness92 said:


> Okay, this is the first time I've posted on this thread but I had to share this great find... Apparently they are limited (numbered) edition CLs (at least here in Canada) and now Piaffe is off to get her hands on them.


 
wow~!lovely!!


----------



## karwood

*liness92- *those are really fabulous. I have never seen that style before. A very SPECIAL Congrats on finding a pair of limited edition CLs!


----------



## Sammyjoe

These are my HG SHOES!!x



neverenoughhandbags said:


> Oh this just made my day. I found these for a steal on fleabay and they only had a couple lousy pics. I took a chance and they fit like a dream...and they have a freaking burgundy tip! I'm in love!
> 
> I know VP 70's aren't for everyone, but they may be the perfect shoe for me. Just the right height to where I don't feel like I'm tottering around. I love them, I love them, I love them....I need them in every color. lol
> 
> Thanks for looking!


----------



## Edrine

i got these as an impulse buy..i never knew they were my HG until i held them..i still have sizing issues w/these but i can't simply part with them..i guess i have to stretch them out to perfection

nude patent joli noeud dorcet


----------



## 8seventeen19

They are _*gorgeous*_ Edrine!!!


----------



## Edrine

^thanks shoeaddictklw~~


----------



## gemruby41

*Edrine*-you should not part with those because they look great on you!!


----------



## liness92

Thank you karwood, Edrine and sheoaddictklw!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

edrine, I love those. I want em so bad


----------



## socalboo

*Edrine* ~ Those are gorgeous on you! I love them! Don't let them go!


----------



## Edrine

thank you gem, deedee,socalboo..i'm going to use shoe stretchers bec.i refuse to let them go!!they are so dreamy...


----------



## danicky

Ederine, they are beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## karwood

Edrine- your Jolis are fabulous! From the pics they look like they do fit you perfectly, but you obviously know best.


----------



## lovely&amazing

liness92 said:


> Okay, this is the first time I've posted on this thread but I had to share this great find... Apparently they are limited (numbered) edition CLs (at least here in Canada) and now Piaffe is off to get her hands on them.


 

Absolutely Stunning!!! Really Lovely on!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I must admit, those are amazing and they'll go with _everything_! 



Edrine said:


> i got these as an impulse buy..i never knew they were my HG until i held them..i still have sizing issues w/these but i can't simply part with them..i guess i have to stretch them out to perfection
> 
> nude patent joli noeud dorcet


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Edrine *Congrats!!!! They are truly stunning!!!!


----------



## peppers90

*Edrine* Those nudes are PERFECT!!


----------



## irishiris8

Wow Edrine- they're gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

Liness- OMG...lucky you!!!  I have never seen those before!
Edrine!!! -- WOW....I love them in nude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Edrine, liness - beautiful shoes ladies


----------



## luxlover

Here's a picture of my signed CL's... I dont think these babies are ever going to leave the house hahaa. Which is a pity, since the shoes are so gorgeous. However, I am going to keep them as a collectors item so I don't think I will ever wear them out.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Love the camo pigalles!   I probably wouldn't have the heart to wear them out either.   Also, I had to do a complete double take haha, because we have that exact same dining room set!


----------



## Edrine

thankyou ladies for all the wonderful comments


----------



## luxlover

^^ haha really! Thats awesome Fieryfashionist!


----------



## daisyduke947

I adore them, *luxlover*! Gorgeous, gorgeous shoes! Maybe you can find another pair in that style and same size and have a second pair to wear out and about. Haha. I would do that, if I could, with a pair I love.


----------



## luxlover

^^ hahaa I would do that....however, I have too many CL styles that I want and lets be honest these babies arent exactly cheap..haha. I would rather use the money to get all the styles I want instead of getting 2 of the same style??


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, of course. I would do that for the pair I wanted more than anything in the world though. I'd put the signed pair in one of those clear shoe cases. Hahaha. On display. I'd only do that though if I had all of the other shoes I wanted though, and if I had a signed pair I really didn't want to be worn or ruined in some way.


----------



## Joke

lovely, the city girls look amazing on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

luxlover said:


> Here's a picture of my signed CL's... I dont think these babies are ever going to leave the house hahaa. Which is a pity, since the shoes are so gorgeous. However, I am going to keep them as a collectors item so I don't think I will ever wear them out.



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

edrine - LOVE the nudes! they are so pretty


----------



## liness92

luxlover said:


> Here's a picture of my signed CL's... I dont think these babies are ever going to leave the house hahaa. Which is a pity, since the shoes are so gorgeous. However, I am going to keep them as a collectors item so I don't think I will ever wear them out.



Wow!!! I would put them in a display case so I could look at them everyday.  Totally agree, wouldn't wear them unless on a carpet in my house!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*luxlover*,those are beautiful. the sig on the sole is like icing on a cupcake


----------



## lovely&amazing

Joke said:


> lovely, the city girls look amazing on you!


 

Why, thank you!


----------



## Chins4

My 2 newbies - RonRon and Privatita


----------



## luxlover

Chins4, you look amazing in the black privatita. what a sexy shoe!


----------



## luxlover

Thanks for all the compliments on the shoe everyone. Btw, are we suppose to post modeling pics here or in the action thread thats a none sticky right now??


----------



## danicky

Chins, very pretty, wear them well!!!


----------



## Edrine

chins-lovely shoes


----------



## Stinas

Lux - Love the Pigalle in that pony!
Chins - Very pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

I looove those Ron Ron, *chins*! Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## ledaatomica

*Erdine *they are so sexy on you.. must keep them!

and *Chins4*  congrats on your new addition!


----------



## danae

OMG I want these!  Congrats for a great find, liness92.


----------



## luxlover

^^ wow, those are an awesome color!


----------



## ledaatomica

danae said:


> OMG I want these!  Congrats for a great find, liness92.


 
OMG! THESE ARE GORGEOUS? where did you find them liness92? what a perfect green shoe


----------



## daisyduke947

^ OHMIGOD, those look AMAZING!


----------



## socalboo

*lux* ~ Love those! I have them too, not signed though. Since mine aren't signed, I'm going to wear them pick-up my DBF from the airport when he gets back from active duty training! Hey, if you did want a second pair for wearing, they're on sale at NM right now!

*Chins* ~ I love your new purchases! That brown glittart is tdf and I love the black w/silver Privatitas!

*liness* ~ Where did you find those?!!! They are gorgeous and fun too!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*chins*,both prs are beautiful on you


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins* I looooove your Ron Rons 

*lines* Those VP Flores are so fun!


----------



## karwood

Lux- Those are lovely and just the fact that Mr. Louboutin's signature is on the sole of shoes is absolutely priceless


----------



## karwood

Chins: I had posted in your other thread about your two new lovely shoes. Again, they are gorgeous!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

Haven't decided if they are keepers yet, but I'll post pics...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

They look hot on you,*ladoctor*


----------



## danicky

*LaDoctor,* I love them. They look great on you.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> They look hot on you,*ladoctor*





danicky said:


> *LaDoctor,* I love them. They look great on you.



Thanks so much! I'm leaning towards keeping them. Everyone has really made me love them so much!


----------



## gemruby41

*Chins*-the Ron Rons are so beautiful!!

*LaDoctor*-you should keep those!

After my fiasco of getting suede VP's instead of kid leather, I decided to go for the satin VP's. I posted a thread about whether I could wear these daily, and of course you lovely ladies told me to go for it. Please excuse my spotty legs. That's from chicken pox when I was a kid. I really like these!!


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* they are very pretty on you. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## ledaatomica

congrats *gem *on taking the VP plunge! they look great on you.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Chins4 said:


> My 2 newbies - RonRon and Privatita


 
HOT! Those Privatita's are TDF!


----------



## laureenthemean

That's it.  Chins, you've convinced me that I need some Ron Rons!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gem* Those look fabulous on you!!! 

*LaDoctor* You must keep them. They are stunners!


----------



## peppers90

* Chins~* I like your two newbies!!  Esp those Ron Rons!  Beautiful tortoise color~

*LaDoc*~ I like your fontanetes; they look good.

   GEM~ Congrats on your satin VPs; the satin looks good with your skin and you can definitely wear them as a day shoe!!


----------



## dknigh21

Gem - Those VPs look great on you! I'm loving the satin.


----------



## keya

Edrine ~ Lovely new addition, they look great on you!


luxlover ~ They look great, congrats! 


chins ~ love the new additions 


 liness ~ great color!


 ladcotorfutura ~ They look great on you! 


  gemruby ~ Those look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the compliments!! I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gem, they look FAB on you.. I wear my to death! All the time, jeans, skirts, dresses, you name it!!!


----------



## ally143

Congrats to all your new purchases!! So hard to keep up w/ you ladies!!

*Lovely&amazing*: love the City Girls!!

*Liness92*: such a rare color!! Beautiful! How are those called?

*edrine*: simply perfect!!

*Luxlover*: great choice to keep as a collectors item!!

*Chins*: nice additions!! Please post pics of your collection!!!

*LaDoctor*: please keep them!! The fit is perfect on you!!

*Gem*: as always, pretty addition!!! enjoy them!!


I just received my Taupe Mini Bouts and Metallic New Simples today!! Let me know what you guys think...I'm not sure if I'm going to keep the MiniBouts, I have wide feet, so I'm still not convinced


----------



## Stinas

LaDoctor - I say keep them!  They look good on you.
Gem - Yeah, you made a right decision going with the satin.  I love them!
Ally - Those simples look great on you!


----------



## socalboo

*LaDoctor* ~ I posted on your thread too, keep those! They look great on you!

*gem* ~ Yay! Your VPs are gorgeous!

*ally* ~ Your New Simples look beautiful on you! Minibouts, always classic!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

peppers90 said:


> *LaDoc*~ I like your fontanetes; they look good.





JetSetGo! said:


> *LaDoctor* You must keep them. They are stunners!





gemruby41 said:


> *LaDoctor*-you should keep those!





danicky said:


> *LaDoctor,* I love them. They look great on you.





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> They look hot on you,*ladoctor*





keya said:


> ladcotorfutura ~ They look great on you!





ally143 said:


> *LaDoctor*: please keep them!! The fit is perfect on you!!





Stinas said:


> LaDoctor - I say keep them!  They look good on you.





socalboo said:


> *LaDoctor* ~ I posted on your thread too, keep those! They look great on you!



Thanks so much everyone! I will definitely be keeping them.


----------



## babypie

*luxlover* those are hot!  
*Chins *OMG you've made me want those RonRons! They are beautiful!  And the privatitas look so sexy on you! 
*LaDoctorFutura* they look great on you! I hope you keep them!
*Gem* they look great on you! 
*Ally* I love New Simples!  That is such a great color, where did you find it?


----------



## ally143

babypie said:


> *luxlover* those are hot!
> *Chins *OMG you've made me want those RonRons! They are beautiful!  And the privatitas look so sexy on you!
> *LaDoctorFutura* they look great on you! I hope you keep them!
> *Gem* they look great on you!
> *Ally* I love New Simples!  That is such a great color, where did you find it?



Thanks to Stinas, Socalboo, LaDoctor, and babypie!!! I'll post better pics this week!

The New Simples are from NAP, I got them on sale


----------



## babypie

ally143 said:


> Thanks to Stinas, Socalboo, LaDoctor, and babypie!!! I'll post better pics this week!
> 
> The New Simples are from NAP, I got them on sale


 
I got mine from NAP too, I'm staring at your picture because I at first thought they were _gold_, but I think they're the same as mine (silvery-goldish-depending on the lighting.  "pewter" ).  We're shoe twins!


----------



## toiletduck

Chins4 said:


> My 2 newbies - RonRon and Privatita



GORGEOUS shoes, Chins!!

*Gem:* Those satin VP's are TDF!!


----------



## luxlover

Thank you to everyone for all of your kind compliments. You guys are all so sweet and all such enablers hahaa. I've added to my CL collection quite intensively since showing up on the CL sub-forum...hahaa.


----------



## socalboo

Me too *lux*! Here are my latest


----------



## daisyduke947

^ So pretty, darling!


----------



## luxlover

Socalboo, we're shoe twins! I have the exact pair but my are signed so I dont think I will ever wear them out. However, the shoes are gorgeous and I'm sure you're going to have fun with them .


----------



## Edrine

*LaDoctor*-please keep them/..
*Gem*-fab choice!!they are so lovely!!
*Ally*-congrats on the lovely editions!
*Socalboo*-whoa camo pigalles!!hott!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ally* Congrats!!!! What fun!!!! I really like the New Simples.


----------



## sara999

gem the satin is so elegant!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Socalboo, lovely shoes! Ally, I love both pairs, the new simples are gorge - the new colour looks great. The minibouts are ace too!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*gem*,the VPs were made for you. 
*ally*, I think both beautiful and the mini are a keeper


----------



## 8seventeen19

Socal I didn't know you had a pair of camo Pigalles.. love love LOVE those!!! If I would have found those on sale.... none in my size 

Ally those Mini bouts are TDF!!


----------



## Chins4

LaDoctor -  that colour in the Fontanetes (love your polish as well - gorgeous)

Gem, those VPs look made for your feet.

Ally, those 2 new pairs will get so much wear, I just know it. They both look great 

Socal - I love your pony Pigalles 

And thanks Ladies for all your kind compliments on my 2 new additions


----------



## danicky

Ally, very pretty.
Socal, love them.


----------



## socalboo

*daisy, lux(shoe twins yay!), Edrine, Sammyjoe, shoeaddict, Chins & danicky* ~ Thank you!

*shoe*  I just got them! Sorry you couldn't find your size  But you got your glitters!


----------



## gemruby41

*Ally*-both are classics, so you can't go wrong. The minibouts will probably stretch with wear, so give them a try.


----------



## karwood

Socal-Fabulous shoes! I saw these once and I thought to myself- "Who knew Camo could look so Hot!"

Ally- Both shoes are lovely addition. If you are still deciding to keep one-I vote for Minibouts


----------



## rubyshoesday

I just joined the forum and will be uploading some pictures soon, but I can't resist spilling about the black pony hair with gold sheen Rolando's I just scored!


----------



## laureenthemean

rubyshoesday said:


> I just joined the forum and will be uploading some pictures soon, but I can't resist spilling about the black pony hair with gold sheen Rolando's I just scored!


Welcome to the forum, ruby!  I have a feeling your collection is going to grow soon...


----------



## karwood

rubyshoesday said:


> I just joined the forum and will be uploading some pictures soon, but I can't resist spilling about the black pony hair with gold sheen Rolando's I just scored!


 

Welcome Rubyshoesday!! Can't wait to see pics of your Rolandos!


----------



## archygirl

Stopped into my favorite consignment shop today, and found these! Did not think I would like them, but they are cute and comfortable! Got them for a steal ($180).  They were worn once for a few hours!!


----------



## danicky

*Archy*, they look great on you.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Alright... Here are my black and gold pony Rolando's! Photo's don't really do them justice. They are stunning in person IMHO


----------



## rubyshoesday

P.S. Sorry to post again but I forgot to thank everyone for welcoming me to the forum in my shoe-daze :shame:


----------



## archygirl

rubyshoesday said:


> Alright... Here are my black and gold pony Rolando's! Photo's don't really do them justice. They are stunning in person IMHO



OMG those are bee-u-tee-ful!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ruby*! Yippee!!! We are shoe sisters! I have those too!


----------



## daisyduke947

*ruby*, those are beautiful! A fabulous purchase there.


----------



## redlittlewing

ruby - where did you find the black/gold pony rolandos?


----------



## danicky

*Ruby,* very nice.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks archygirl, I was digging your pair of sabotage's.

That's awesome JetSetGo! Now all I need is an excuse to wear them... Tomorrow being Thursday seems like as good a reason as any!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I bought them in the UK last week while I was in London visiting family. I mailed them home to avoid getting caught by customs *tisk tisk* and they arrived today!


----------



## socalboo

karwood said:


> Socal-Fabulous shoes! I saw these once and I thought to myself- "Who knew Camo could look so Hot!"



Thanks karwood! I thought the same thing!


----------



## socalboo

*archy* ~ Those are fabulous! What an awesome find! Congrats! Be sure to post those pics with the other lovely leopards! They look great on you!

*rubyshoesday* ~ Great Rolandos! They are so beautiful! Have a happy Thursday in them!


----------



## karwood

Archy-Gorgeous!!!

Ruby- Those are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## LaDonna

*ruby* those are so pretttttttty!!!  congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

Ruby-love your new shoes!
Archy-what an amazing buy-they look beautiful on you!


----------



## redlittlewing

rubyshoesday said:


> I bought them in the UK last week while I was in London visiting family. I mailed them home to avoid getting caught by customs *tisk tisk* and they arrived today!



LOL they are worth it. I have the sister shoe, the green pony rolandos. I love them, and I'm sure you're gonna get a lot of use out of those!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My black patent VPs came in today!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*chins*, I'm head over heels in love with your new additions (especially the Ron Ron, ahh)! 

*LaDoctorFutura *- They are definite keepers! 

*gemruby41* - I absolutely love the satin VPs on you!! 

*ally143 *- I love those bronzey/pewtery simples!! 

*socalboo* - Awesome camo pigalles... they're so fun! 

*archygirl *- We're twins!  Wow, you got an amazing deal on your Sabotage's!   I think I paid around $290 for mine on sale! 

*rubyshoesday *- What a unique, standout pair of Rolandos!!


----------



## danicky

*Fiery,* they are stunning on you. Wear them well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you so much!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are incredibly hot, *fieryfashionist*.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!!


----------



## Stinas

Fiery - I love them!!!  Congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thanks Stinas!   If only I could have your feet haha ... no matter what size I get, my heels are so freakishly small (and my right foot is a bit smaller than my left foot haha) that there's always a little gap in the back... I hope it doesn't look awful, because it makes me a little self-conscious sometimes  (although most of the time I'm staring at my feet thinking "Wow, I love these shoes)!"


----------



## Stinas

^^^LOL
They look great!  Everyones feet are a different sizes.  Mine are too....so are my boobs lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, thanks for the reassurance!   Ohh man, that's too funny, mine are too haha!


----------



## Chins4

Archy, OMG what a steal!

Ruby - those are such a HOT pair of CLs!

Fiery - we are shoe twins! I have the black patent VPs with the burgundy tip as well. They are sooo sexy


----------



## azure418

*Fiery* - Congrats on the VPs!!  I definitely love mine, so you'll surely have lots of fun with yours!!!

Well, after drooling over everyone's nude shoes for quite some time, I finally got a pair for myself  Temporary lift of my shoe ban cuz I finally found one of my favorite Nude pairs.... Nude patent yoyo 110s!!!  Mmmm...I  new shoes.  Anyway, here's my mini-photoshoot:





















sorry about all the photos...just too excited  This'll be my first non-platform pair of CLs...I hope they're comfy.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Fiery and Azure, both of your shoes look so sexy! Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Azure, those are very sexy shoes  The lower heel Yoyos don't really do it for me but the 110s are TDF - congrats 

ps great pics too


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Azure* I soooo love your Nude Yoyos!!!!! I have a couple of pairs of nudes, so it would be quite extravagant for me to buy them, but seeing them on you makes me want to throw caution to the wind and just buy! buy! buy! Stunning! 

*Fiery* Those VPs look perfect on you! Truly gorgeous!!!! 

*Ruby* yep, Those Rolandos would make any day a party! I wear mine with jeans and all kinds of everyday outfits. If I waited for an occasion I'd never wear half of my shoes!


----------



## archygirl

*archygirl *- We're twins!  Wow, you got an amazing deal on your Sabotage's!   I think I paid around $290 for mine on sale! 

They were a big surprise to me...had not even made it out on the floor. I walked into shop (and they KNOW my tastes) and the SA said, we have a pair of CLs for you to try on. They also had an awesome pair of LV shoes (gold) size 40 (too big for me). Love your new VPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

azure - those yoyos look HOT on you! your pictures are beautiful too...i need to learn to take better pics !

fiery - love the patent VPs...one of my HGs!


----------



## gemruby41

*Fiery*-FABULOUS!!!
*azure*-so SEXY!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

beautiful shoes,*fiery* and *azure*


----------



## xboobielicousx

here are my new navy jolie dorcets...love them!


----------



## Chins4

^ Oh I just  that colour! Saw a pair of Clichy 100s in that when I was in London - it's so elegant!


----------



## laureenthemean

xboobielicousx said:


> here are my new navy jolie dorcets...love them!


Yay, we're shoe twins!  BTW, thanks for giving the heads up about the sale price, I got the adjustment!


----------



## xboobielicousx

^ oh yippeeee!!! for that price, they are keepers for SURE! i love that we are shoe twinkies


----------



## LavenderIce

Playing catch up with 10 pages, sorry if I miss anyone...
lovely and amazing--two great new pairs!  
liness--love your VPs!
edrine--ooh!  Your nude dorcets are stunning!  Hope they get more comfy for you.
Chins--love your two new calendar girls.
ladoctora--keep them!
ally--they look great!
archy--I am so envious that you always find such great deals!
ruby--congrats!
azure--such lovely pictures for a lovely shoe!  Hope they prove to be as comfy as your platform pairs.
fiery--congrats on the VP!  You simply cannot go wrong with one.
luxlover--enjoy your signed pigalles.
xboobie--your collection is growing to be quite enviable.


----------



## laureenthemean

Edrine said:


> i got these as an impulse buy..i never knew they were my HG until i held them..i still have sizing issues w/these but i can't simply part with them..i guess i have to stretch them out to perfection
> 
> nude patent joli noeud dorcet


Edrine, try the sock trick!  Worked for my navy ones.


----------



## Stinas

*azure418*  - They look great on you!!!  Your going to love them!
*xboobielicousx*  - ahhhhhhhhhhh love them!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Chins* - Ohhh, yay, we're twins!!  They're so sexy it's insane! 

*azure418* - Wow, those nude yoyos look amazing on you!!   I wish I could rock nude patent 1/10000th as well as you do!! 

Thank you *Sammyjoe*! 

Aww, thank you *JetSetGo! *

*archygirl *- Wow, what an amazing surprise!   Thank you!!

Aww, thanks* xboobie*!  I'm sure they would look fabulous on you!  I love your navy patent Jolis, wow!! 

Thank you *gemruby41 *and* DeeDeeDelovely*

Aww, thanks *Lavender*!   I know I'll get a ton of use out of these!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gosh,*boobie*,those are breathtaking


----------



## krv

These are my most recent additions Cork Catenita, Black and Nude Jolis


----------



## Edrine

i can"t seem to keep up with this thread!!lovely shoes ladies!!

laureen- i've used my shoe stretchers..and i'm so happy bec.they feel broken in now..the heel part is actually slipping off this time so i might have to use foot petals or heel grips


----------



## Chins4

Looking hot krv Especially those Catenitas - lovely summer shoe


----------



## danicky

*Azure,* I love them. Congrats.
*Xboobie,* such a pretty color. They look great on you.
*Krv,* great additions.


----------



## socalboo

*fiery* ~ Thank you! _and_ I love your black patent VPs, so stunning on you!

*Azure* ~ Those nude Yoyo 110s are gorgeous!

*xboobie* ~ Your navy Jolie Dorcets are sooooo pretty!

*krv* ~ I love them all! Especially the cork Catenitas!


----------



## 8seventeen19

My heart just stopped a little!!!! Those are just DEVINE!!!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> My black patent VPs came in today!


----------



## daisyduke947

Your navy Joli Dorcets are stunning, *xboobie*! You make me want a pair for myself...

*krv*, your Jolis are beautiful!! They look fabulous on you.

*azure*, your nude Yoyos look perfect with your skin tone. Beautiful, beautiful shoes!


----------



## betty*00

I can't seem to keep up either!!
*xboobie* and *krv*, I am so in love with your Jolis!! So many different colors! I love them all!


----------



## betty*00

*azure*, I adore the Nude Yoyo's. Are they comfortable? I have read that they are and then some others say they are killer?? Not sure if I should get them or not?


----------



## betty*00

*fiery*, the patent VPs are my HG!! Congrats they look fabulous on you!!


----------



## betty*00

*ruby*, your Rolando's are gorgeous!! What a beautiful color!


----------



## Stinas

My first pair of Rolandos!!!  Thanks to a fellow TPFer!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

simply lovely,*krv* and *stinas*


----------



## betty*00

Again *Stinas*, they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## peppers90

OH Stinas!  Are those bronze??  They are HOT!


----------



## Stinas

^^^Yes!!!!  Im following my only color CL's rule I put myself on lol
Now im on a sort of ban lol


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are so sexy, *Stinas*!!! That colour is just incredible. Where'd you find those? BEAUTIFUL purchase!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~ Those bronze Rolandos are tdf! I'm really lovin' the color! Awesome first pair of Rolandos!


----------



## danicky

Stinas, they are lovely.


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats *Stinas*!! They are beautiful. Do you have to break them in? Did you size up or down from your normal CL size? Sorry for all the questions, just curious.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Here's another pair of CL's from my humble collection, they are eel skin prive's in a plum/chocolate colour (it's a bit hard to describe and the picture doesn't show the true colour).  

Everyone here is giving me shoe envy *lol* I don't think my bank account is going to like that I've found this forum, all I want to do is run out and buy Loubies! Unfortunately I've spent my shoe allowance for the month and then some on those Rolando's and a pair of Gucci's... le sigh ush:


----------



## socalboo

*ruby* ^ those are beautiful, I love the color, it's so rich! Yes, your bank account is going to hate you! I know where you're coming from! I don't even want anything else in my closet!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ruby & Stinas those are gorgeous purchases!! 
I am with Socal.. I don't want any other shoes in my closet except Loubies unless they're really special!


----------



## danicky

Ruby, they are gorgeous. I love them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are gorgeous, *ruby*!! That's such an interesting colour. I'd love to see more pictures if you ever get the chance! Thanks for posting that one. They are _very_ cool.


----------



## betty*00

Well I can finally post a pic of my own on this thread since I just got my very first pair today! The red patent NPs.


----------



## danicky

Betty, they are very pretty. Wear them well. Congrats!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *betty*!! Enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## betty*00

Thank you *danicky* and *daisy*!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Stinas* Lve the bronze Ro's! Congrats! 

*Betty* Those are delicious!

*Ruby* Wow! That eel in Plum is TDF!!!


----------



## toiletduck

*stinas:* LOVE those Rolandos! I didn't even know they came in that gorgeous color!

*ruby:  *those eels skins are beautiful and classic!

*betty:* wow, those are stunning! 

Congrats to all!


----------



## luxlover

As promised, pictures of my python Decolletes.


----------



## archygirl

betty*00 said:


> Well I can finally post a pic of my own on this thread since I just got my very first pair today! The red patent NPs.



Congrats on your first pair! They are hot...


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *luxlover*!! They are so hot!

Thank you for the picture!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Congrats on your new shoes *luxlover*! They're so gorgeous, and what an absolutely amazing deal!


----------



## socalboo

*lux* ~ Beautiful! They look amazing on you!


----------



## Zophie

Since I decided to keep my black patent VP with burgundy tip I took some pics.  In the last pic you can see where the front of the burgundy on the toe on the right shoe is coming up a little bit, but I didn't feel like waiting until I glued it to wear them.  I never realized that they sort of look big on me until I took the pictures, but they are the same size as my kid leather VPs and feel fine.


----------



## Zophie

And one more picture....


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* ~ I'm jealous! Those are gorgeous! Glad you're keeping them, they look great on you! I'm sure once you glue that side you won't even be able to tell, you can barely tell now. My Pigalles look like that on me too, but they fit okay, well, I have to put heel grips, but whatever. Your VPs are tdf!


----------



## Zophie

I think I need to try heel grips in all my VPs.  Sometimes they slip off when I walk.  I just haven't found heel grips that seem to fit right in there.  I have one foot a little bigger than the other too, so it's sort of a lopsided way that they slip.


----------



## socalboo

^Ooo yeah, that sucks! Mine do that too. Have you tried the footpetals heavenly heelz? They work for me, they kind of mold to your foot so they're not that intrusive.


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are so beautiful, *Zophie*. I'm in looove...

There are some gel ones I have that are great...let me see if I can find out what they are called, for the heel.


----------



## luxlover

Zophie said:


> I think I need to try heel grips in all my VPs.  Sometimes they slip off when I walk.  I just haven't found heel grips that seem to fit right in there.  I have one foot a little bigger than the other too, so it's sort of a lopsided way that they slip.



I've found that heel grips have been able to solve this problem for me. Hopefully, they'll work for you too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ruby,betty,zophie*,and *lux*...love your new CL footcandy


----------



## daisyduke947

*Zophie*, I believe this is what I use, and it works great. They kinda mold to your heels too. Hopefully it will work out for you. I believe I have the Dr. Scholl's, but I can't remember, but they are gel and the look exactly the same.

http://www.drscholls.com/drscholls/productSearch.do?method=doProductDetailsLookup&searchArg=49


----------



## Butterfly*

I'm soooooooo behind (grrr)...  but I really LOVE all the new eyecandy, my CL lovlies!   


YAY!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*krv* - Gorgeous additions!!  Every pair looks fabulous on you! 

*socalboo* - Aww, thank you girl!! :shame:

*shoeaddict* - Haha, my heart stopped when I opened up the box!   

*betty*00 *- Aww, thank you... I hope you score a pair soon!  Wow, I love your red patent NPs... congrats on scoring your first gorgeous pair of CL's, yay! 

*Stinas *- Omg, I absolutely LOVE them!   I remember seeing a pair on ebay a long while back (size 37 I think), and would have hit BIN if they were a 38 haha!  They look amazing on you, congrats!! 

*rubyshoesday *- What a unique, pretty pair of NP's ... I completely know what you mean... I need to ban myself! 

*luxlover *- Your decolletes look great on you!!

*Zophie* - They look absolutely stunning on you!  I have the same gaping issue in virtually all of my CL's (my high arch and tiny heels don't help haha!)... I should probably find a pair of heel inserts too!


----------



## Chins4

Stinas and Ruby  the Ros and NPs! Beautiful and unusual colours!

Betty - congrats on such a hot 1st pair!

Lux, python Decolletes are TDF 

Zophie, you look great in those VPs - we're shoe twins!


----------



## Edrine

ruby shoes- waht a lovely color!!congrats!!
betty- love the red!
luxlover- wow!!those are hot!
zophie- please keep themthey are just gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Zophie *your VPs look divine. The front part looks totally fixable  and they'll be perfect! 

Congrats *Luxlover*! Those are sooo unique.


----------



## toiletduck

*luxlover:* Your new CL's look beautiful! I'd love to get my hands on a pair like that....yum!

*Zophie:* congrats on your new VP's! They look lovely! Also, they look fixable, like you said.


----------



## xboobielicousx

are these keepers?  i really really wanted a pink shoe , esp NPs since they are so comfy...but i bought these full priced...do you think they'll be on sale before i know it? i LOVE them but i'd feel like sh!t if a few weeks/months down the line, they go on super sale...


----------



## shoecrazy

^ NPs don't seem to go on sale very often. I couldn't pull that pink off myself but I absolutely love it on you. I think my favorite thing about these shoes is the lighter metallic color of the tip. It's a beautiful contrast and makes them more interesting.


----------



## laureenthemean

I agree with *shoecrazy*.  These have been out for a while, and yet no one seems to have seen them on sale.  I love the NP in this color!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ooooo pls keep those,*boobie*,those are yummy


----------



## Chins4

xboobielicousx said:


> are these keepers?  i really really wanted a pink shoe , esp NPs since they are so comfy...but i bought these full priced...do you think they'll be on sale before i know it? i LOVE them but i'd feel like sh!t if a few weeks/months down the line, they go on super sale...



Trust me, those are keepers - even at full price. The colour is just OMG gorgeous  Wish I could find a pair in my size


----------



## keya

xboobieliciousx ~ Those are amazingly cute, you should keep them!


----------



## betty*00

Thanks for the love everyone! You guys are great!!!
*Zophie*, those are my HGs!!! Love them....but again no Sophie?? LOL!
*xboobie*, I love the pink!!! They are gorgeous and yes you should totally keep them!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*xboobie* - They are absolutely gorgeous on you!!   I love pink, and the lighter metallic pink tip coupled with the fuschia greasepaint is TDF IMO!   Keep them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--congrats on the bronze Rolandos!  Of course, they look wonderful on you.

betty--You're a full fledged member of the CL club!  Your first pair is awesome.

Ruby--those NPs are rich!

Zophie--Loving those patent VPs.  I'm like you, I need heel grips on all of my VPs as well.

luxlover--congrats on the python Decollettes!

xboobie--the pink grease NPs are cute!


----------



## ledaatomica

[catching up again ..]

*archygirl *what a great steal! congrats

*rubyshoesday* thats such a unique color for rolandos and I love the eel skin NPs... lovely! and welcome to the forum!

*fieryfashionist* congrats on the black patent VPs! such a classic and timeless they also look fab on you!

*azure418* .. welcome to the nude  yoyo club.   its such a beauty and feminine! Love the pics!

*xboobielicousx* .. Navy is my black (which I mix with black often, so very dior)  I love that color on navy  Jolis!  and I think your pink NPs are keepers they look amazing on you

*Krv* the jolis look amazing on you! congrats!

*Stinas* these are such a lovely color and of course you wear them so well!
betty*00 I will say it again here but those are indeed divine and such a pretty color!

*luxlover* those python decolletes are a work of art! congrats on getting them

*Zophie* congrats they look great how about a pole pic ?


----------



## 8seventeen19

That pink is _killer_ boobie!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh *xboobie*, those are _fabulous!_ They are so hot.


----------



## danicky

*Zophie*, they look amazing on you. Congrats.

*Xboobie,* I love them. I say keep them.


----------



## keya

luxlover ~ They look great, congrats!! 


      Zophie ~ Great new addition!


     rubyshoesday ~ They look great! 


    fieryfashionist ~ They're perfect, congrats!


    Stinas ~ Wow, what an amazing color!!  Those are amazing!


   xboobieliciousx ~ The Jolis are so pretty!


   krv ~ Great new additions! Love the Jolis and the Catenitas.


  azure418 ~ The nude Yoyos looks great on you!!


archygirl ~ What a steal, congrats!! 


ally143 ~ Love the simples!!


socalboo ~ What a fun pair, congrats!


----------



## karwood

I have been away for two days only and look at ALL these NEW lovely shoes!!!

*Betty- *Love your Red Patent NP!
*XB- *The Navy Jolie are fabulous. The Pink NP look gorgeous on you, I would keep them!
*Azure- *The Nude Yoyos looking amazing on you!!
*RubyShoe- *Those are to ABSOLUTLEY LOVELY
*Fiery- *GORGEOUS!! but then again, I own a pair of these as well.
*Stinas- *BRONZE ROLANDO!!??!! OMG, those are TDF!!! 
*KRV- *Gorgeous times three!
*Lux-*  Beautiful
*Zophie- *I am glad you decided to keep them. Those are an excellent addition to any CL collection. BTW- your puppy look so cute  in the pix. I have read in other posts  that she hasn't been feeling well. I hope she is feeling better


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *keya*!   I think they're perfection too! 

*karwood *- Ohhh, we're twins, yay!   I know many ladies here have them, and they are absolutely stunning... we all have great taste haha!


----------



## morfoula

love this picture!


----------



## Chins4

morfoula said:


> love this picture!


 
ITA    that manicure and my nails are long enough to carry it off. The girl who did it works in the Daniel Galvin salon in London. Next time I'm in London I'm definitely going to have that done.


----------



## laureenthemean

morfoula said:


> love this picture!


I am so doing this.


----------



## morfoula

i dunno who does it the best. but just make sure u have ur chanel red


----------



## karwood

My nails def. are not long enough for this. If you get this done Laureen, you have to post pics.


----------



## laureenthemean

karwood said:


> My nails def. are not long enough for this. If you get this done Laureen, you have to post pics.


Definitely!  It's too bad I just trimmed my nails.  I will have to wait another couple weeks.  I'll wear a pair of Loubs when I go to find the red polish, to make sure the color is as close as possible.


----------



## MKWMDA

socalboo said:


> Me too *lux*! Here are my latest
> View attachment 470620



OMG SOCAL I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MK, I do too! I think she needs to trade with me on something, I keep telling her that! How hot would those look with just a plain tee and some crop cargos??


----------



## daisyduke947

morfoula said:


> love this picture!



Those are SO cool! I'd love to have my nails painted like that once. Anyone know what the shoe is?


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Those are SO cool! I'd love to have my nails painted like that once. Anyone know what the shoe is?


 
They look like the Black Satin Rolando


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  

Gem - I used my VP size, which is my regular CL size.  Some people sized up, but I stayed the same.

*rubyshoesday*   - Great classic pair!
*betty*00* - Congrats!  Great first pair!
Zophie - Im glad you kept them!  They look great on!
Lux - Again....mmmmmmmmmm
Xboobie - That color always reminds me of barbie.  I love it


daisyduke947 said:


> Those are SO cool! I'd love to have my nails painted like that once. Anyone know what the shoe is?


Looks like a satin Decollete


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisyduke947 said:


> Those are SO cool! I'd love to have my nails painted like that once. Anyone know what the shoe is?



Looks like the Decollete to me (no platform)


----------



## shoecrazy

Look what came today! I think I have to return these since I already have red Ambrosinas and I can't really see wearing them all that often. Some other color/material would probably be more practical. But I just wanted to snap a few pictures before they go back.

BTW, I ordered these in my NP/VP size and they fit perfectly. They're extremely comfortable.

(Please ignore my ugly scarred and veiny feet - this is why I don't usually post modeling pics, but I wanted to post some here since I know not a lot of people have armadillos yet).


----------



## Kamilla850

Those are beautiful Shoecrazy!  I love that the red is so bright.  But I think that I still love red ambrosinas better, so I think you are making the right choice.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Chins4

Shoecrazy they look beautiful on you  The colour is TDF  Are you sure they have to go back?


----------



## karwood

*ShoeCrazy:  THOSE ARE GORGEOUS TO THE MAXIMUM LEVEL!!!!!!!* I absolutely LOVE them


----------



## laureenthemean

*shoecrazy*, those are TO DIE FOR!!!  I love them!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow, the color is so vibrant!!! LOVE IT! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## luxlover

^^ Those are some sexy shoes! the color is hot!


----------



## sdesaye

Thank you so much!!!!!  I must order these immediately!!!!!  LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Shoecrazy* Those are gorge! But I understand why you wouldn't need both. 
My favorite part of the Armadillos is the back. I love the seamless design.


----------



## gemruby41

The red really pops. GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shoecrazy *- Those red satin Armadillos are so standout and pretty!!   I agree if you have the Ambrosinas you don't *need* these, but they still look fabulous on you!


----------



## natassha68

Those are absolutely lovely !!!... wow, the ambrosina's are beyond as well though    thanks for sharing 


shoecrazy said:


> Look what came today! I think I have to return these since I already have red Ambrosinas and I can't really see wearing them all that often. Some other color/material would probably be more practical. But I just wanted to snap a few pictures before they go back.
> 
> BTW, I ordered these in my NP/VP size and they fit perfectly. They're extremely comfortable.
> 
> (Please ignore my ugly scarred and veiny feet - this is why I don't usually post modeling pics, but I wanted to post some here since I know not a lot of people have armadillos yet).


----------



## javaboo

Love the shoes *shoecrazy*! How does this shade of red compare to your red Ambrosinas?


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Shoecrazy*_ - I love those armadillos, but I also love the ambrosinas.  Maybe you should get the armadillos in leather.


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHHHHHH! *Stinas*....FABULOUS! Get used to stealing the air out of the room in those beauties...wear them in fabulous health my friend..



Stinas said:


> My first pair of Rolandos!!! Thanks to a fellow TPFer!


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful! 


shoecrazy said:


> Look what came today! I think I have to return these since I already have red Ambrosinas and I can't really see wearing them all that often. Some other color/material would probably be more practical. But I just wanted to snap a few pictures before they go back.
> 
> BTW, I ordered these in my NP/VP size and they fit perfectly. They're extremely comfortable.
> 
> (Please ignore my ugly scarred and veiny feet - this is why I don't usually post modeling pics, but I wanted to post some here since I know not a lot of people have armadillos yet).


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, you MUST KEEP THOSE SHOES, *shoecrazy*!!! They are delicious! They look just amazing on you...I'd be very sad to see you return them.

Thanks, *karwood*, *Stinas*, and *JetSetGo!*!


----------



## danicky

*Shoecrazy*, they are gorgeous.


----------



## canismajor

Congrats *Stinas*! 
They look great on you... as usual! 


Stinas said:


> My first pair of Rolandos!!!  Thanks to a fellow TPFer!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My Burgundy glittart decolletes came today!   After such a crappy day, I was really happy to open up the BG package and see these beauties...  sorry the pics suck (the last two are a bit blurry)!


----------



## Edrine

Stinas-those are gorgeous!!!!

shoecrazy- please keep them..they look so lovely on you..

fieryfashionist- love the color!!looks fab on you!


----------



## daisyduke947

Stunning, *fiery*!!! Those are so beautiful! I think those are now my favourite colour of the "coloured" Decolletes. Thank you for images! They look great on you!


----------



## joanniii

Minal,
your glittarts  are HOT!! 
Can I ask, what size you are normally in non CLs? I am still trying very hard to work out my CL sizings and it's hard when there aren't many places I can try them on


----------



## Chins4

Fiery those Decolletes are HOT  If I didn't already have the red kareys I would be after these for sure 

Congrats on such a beautiful pair


----------



## dknigh21

Fiery - I was thinking about ordering these but was hoping that someone would get them first so I can see how the Decolletes look in this color. Your pics look awesome, and the color is beautiful. You got a great pair.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh *FieryFashionist*! I sooo want those! Congrats! They are just beautifull!


----------



## bambolina

My birthday presents, from me to me.


----------



## Chins4

Great birthday presents  Especially  the black glitters - very hot


----------



## bambolina

Thanks *Chins4*!!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoecrazy--The red satin Armadillos look gorgeous on you!  Red must be your color!  Maybe you can sell your red Ambrosinas and then get them in another color?

fieryfashionist--The burgundy glittart Decollette are so pretty!  I have been avoiding acquiring Decollettes, but those sure are tempting.

bambolina--I like both of your Pigalles!  Nothing says happy birthday like a pair of CLs.


----------



## danicky

*Fiery,* I absolutelt love them. Congrats!!!

*Bambolina,* great B-day presents!!


----------



## ally143

I hope I didnt miss anybody:shame:!! Here it goes

*Socalboo*- very pretty

*Archygirl*- I love leopard print!! Those look very nice on you!


*Ruby*- welcome to the forum!! simply amazing!!! You must post modeling pics!! Specially that chocolate color!!!

*Fiery*- those VP are so classic!! Wear them well! Im the other way around, my right foot is bigger than my leftThe glittart is so much fun! Congrats on both pairs

*Azure*- super sexy!!! BTW, love the quality of the pics!

*xboobielicousx*- the navy blue is perfect!! I could never find them in my size!! I had to settle with black onesIll post pics as soon as I get them!! The NP are sooo pretty, they look like candy!! Check you closet and try a couple of outfits on, if you find stuff to wear them with, def keep themotherwise, I would return them 

*krv*- nice additions!! I love all of them!!!

*Stinas*- love the color!! Congrats! Im gonna have to put myself on that only color rule as well!! 

*betty*- gorgeous!!!

*luxlover*- never seen those before!! They look super cute!

*Zophie*- glad you are keeping them!!

*Shoecrazy*- I love dorsays.the red nailpolish looks perfect w/ the shoes!! Thanks for the eyecandy!!

*bambolina*- perfect purchases!! Happy b-day!

Thanks *Edrine*, *Jet*, *Sammy*, *DeeDee*, *shoeaddict*, *chins*, *danicky*, *gem*, *karwood*, *fiery*, and *keya*


----------



## babypie

This thread moves so fast, good to see us CL girls are keeping the economy moving!

*bambolina* happy birthday! Gorgeous shoes, love the glitters especially.

*fiery* omg, so hot, I think I _need_ to have these.  I've been craving the red karey's but these seem so much more versatile with what they can be worn with! They look great on you!

*shoecrazy *I hope you get to keep them because they are simply divine!

*xboobie *wow, so pretty! I love the color! Loooks perfect with your pedi.  If I saw a woman at my office wearing those I'd be her groupie! 

*Zophie* they look great on you, I got mine this week too!  Oh and one of my burgandy tips was coming up a tiny bit too, not as much as yours is, but because of your post I inspected mine really closely.  

*luxlover*, wow! There are no words for those decolletes! Perfection!

*betty* I love those red NPs! 

*rubyshoesdays*, those are gorgeous!  Love your ID name 

*stinas* what an amazing color!  They look perfect on you!

*krv*, lovely!  The jolies are so pretty!

*xboobie*, wow I'm really behind in this post if I'm commenting on two shoes at once.  Navy patent Jolies....wow 

*azure* they look great on you, so pretty.


----------



## sdesaye

Don't these just make you drool. I just got them today from BG and dutifully snapped a picture. I am the photographer on these.


----------



## babypie

Wow *sdesaye* that is such a TDF color! Would love to see modelling pics!


----------



## daisyduke947

Oh *SDESAYE*!!! You know what I think of those...

And *bambolina*, those are so hot! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *Edrine*! 

Thank you *daisy*!  Haha, when I opened up the box I was instantly in love... I really love the look of the swirly, sparkly colors in such a classic, sexy shoe!  It makes it fun but not OTT, and I know I'll get a lot of wear out of them! 

Hi *joanniii*!  In non-CL's I usually wear a 7.5!  All of my CL's are a 38 or 38.5, but the way I need to size isn't necessarily in keeping with the sizing suggestions (I have strange feet... a very small heel, super high arch, and a wide foot)!   For the simple pumps, I can wear either a 38 or 38.5, patent decolletes/decollete zeppas I need a 38.5 (but with the latter I could do a 38!), 38 in the VP/NP, 38 for the Declic, and my wine patent Rolandos are a 38 (they fit perfectly now after several sock sessions haha)... I could have done a 38.5 with a ton of inserts, but I didn't want to go that route!  Hmm, maybe you can buy a pair in two different sizes and return one (if that's not too inconvenient and expensive)? 

Hi *chins*!  Aww, thank you!  Thank you for your help too (I must have asked you 293293 questions in the thread you posted haha)!  Ohhh, I love the red kareys, so you're definitely set with them!    

*dknigh21* - Ohhh, you should definitely consider getting them!  The color is even more stunning IRL than my pictures depict, and I'm sure they would look fabulous on you! 

*JetSetGo!* - Aww, thank you... you should get them girl! 

*bambolina* - Happy Birthday to you, yay!!  I especially love the black glitters too... enjoy both pairs!!

*Lavender*, I know what you mean!  I have three pairs of patent Decolletes now (black, Tortoise, and these!), so I think I'm done haha.  Problem is, I consider them to be the ultimate "sexy secretary" shoe, and I'm always drawn to them! 

Aww, thank you *danicky*!! 

*ally143 *- Hi!  Aww, thank you!  Haha, that's funny we have the same issue... hopefully people notice the shoes and not our lopsided feet (just kidding)! 

Hi *babypie*!  Haha, I think you need them too... I definitely think these will be versatile, and it'll be all over when you open up the box (my pictures do not do them any justice)!

*sdesaye *- I love those!!  My favorite shade of blue, ahh!  I can't wait to see them on!


----------



## JuneHawk

sdesaye said:


> Don't these just make you drool. I just got them today from BG and dutifully snapped a picture. I am the photographer on these.



:::swoon::: I LOVE THEM!  OMG, I MUST HAVE THEM!


----------



## JuneHawk

that smiley is just supposed to read "swoon", not be a smiley


----------



## bambolina

Many thanks to all of you ladies!!


----------



## bambolina

sdesaye said:


> Don't these just make you drool. I just got them today from BG and dutifully snapped a picture. I am the photographer on these.


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Stinas

shoecrazy- wow....those look amazing!

fieryfashionist- That color is great.  Classic

Bambolina - OMG...those glitters are GREAT


----------



## babypie

*Bubblegum pink patent Simple 100 *


----------



## Stinas

^^OMG I love them!  congrats!


----------



## bambolina

*babypie - *They are absolutely beautiful! Love them!


----------



## lvpiggy

wow, love the color on these!!!!!!!!!



Stinas said:


> My first pair of Rolandos!!! Thanks to a fellow TPFer!


----------



## lvpiggy

pigalles!!   LOVE THEM BOTH!



bambolina said:


> My birthday presents, from me to me.


----------



## lvpiggy

that is the *perfect* shade for bubblegum!  looks yummy 



babypie said:


> *Bubblegum pink patent Simple 100 *


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> My first pair of Rolandos!!!  Thanks to a fellow TPFer!




*Stinas*: What size did you take in the Rolandos? I am contemplating them but don't know what size to get. I believe we wear the same size...


----------



## danicky

*Baby*, love them. Such a yummy color.


----------



## bambolina

*lvpiggy* - Thank you!! 

*stinas* - I am in love with your Rolandos! The colour is amazing!


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> *Stinas*: What size did you take in the Rolandos? I am contemplating them but don't know what size to get. I believe we wear the same size...


Same as my VP size. 39


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bambolina*! Wow! Those are some hot Pigalles! Happy birthday! 

*Babypie* I adore your B-Pink Simples. So fun! 

*sedesaye*  Those are downright Hollywood. T.D.F.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Babypie, I LOVE THOSE SIMPLES! Just adorable!

Stinas, those Rolandos are TDF. Every time I say I don't need more shoes....lol


----------



## bambolina

Thanks, *JetSetGo!* By the way I almost fainted looking at your collection just now! Amazing family portraits!


----------



## Chins4

sdesaye and babypie - wow, you girls chose the cutest colours  Congrats


----------



## daisyduke947

Your Simples are so much fun, *babypie*!


----------



## lvpiggy

i swear, i wasn't intending to buy anything today, but then, it starting raining, so we ran into barney's for refuge!!!

anthracite armadillo 120:






black patent triclo 100 (first ever <120 heel in CL, but i fell in love . . . )


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy*, I love them both!


----------



## LavenderIce

sedesaye--enjoy your blue satin Lady Gres!  They are beautiful!

babypie--I can't wait to see the outfits you come up with for your bubblegum pink simples!  Congrats!

lvpiggy--Ah, the anthracite Armadillo!  Thank you for posting, I was beginning to think they were a figment of my imagination/faulty memory.  You're going to have to post modeling pics of your new lovelies.  I'm snickering at your first non-120 pair.  With love, of course!


----------



## daisyduke947

*lvpiggy*, they are fabulous! I reeeaally love those Armadillo. And Barneys is always the best place to go when it's raining!


----------



## Stinas

lv - WOW


----------



## dknigh21

*Sedesaye* &#8211; I love the Lady Gres, and that color is so beautiful and vibrant! 


*Babypie* &#8211; Bubblegum is such a cute color for the Simples. They look great on you. 


*LV* &#8211; The anthracite Armadillos are a great color. And the Triclo is gorgeous! I can totally see why you bought them even though they aren&#8217;t your normal 120. Do you mind sharing how much they cost?


----------



## socalboo

*sdesay* ~ Those satin Lady Gres are a beautiful blue!

*bambolina* ~ Those Pigalles look great on you! How fun!

*babypie* ~ I love those, shoe sister! They look awesome on you!

*lvpiggy* ~ I really love the color of your Armadillos! I was in Neimans yesterday and I tried on the Triclo, they are so gorgeous! I said those are the ones that I'm going to get next!!! Congrats on your purchase, beautiful shoes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*babypie*,ILOVE the simples (we have great taste haha)!  

*lvpiggy *- Beautiful additions!   Haha, taking shelter in Barney's is dangerous!


----------



## canismajor

Wow, those anthracites looks so exciting!  Can't wait for an outfit picture with these... 

Very classy buy with the Triclo... 


lvpiggy said:


> i swear, i wasn't intending to buy anything today, but then, it starting raining, so we ran into barney's for refuge!!!
> 
> anthracite armadillo 120:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent triclo 100 (first ever <120 heel in CL, but i fell in love . . . )


----------



## xboobielicousx

I LOVE your pink simples babypie!!

lv - both pairs are amazing!!!!!!!! lol at the < 120mm...again, i dont know how you do it!


----------



## canismajor

How fun!    And bubblegum pink looks great with your skintone! 


babypie said:


> *Bubblegum pink patent Simple 100 *


----------



## babypie

*lv* hot pairs!! You're overdue for a collection thread girl!


----------



## babypie

Thanks for all the compliments ladies


----------



## intheevent

lv- I definitely want some armadillos! I saw irl at barneys and fell in love. Want to see modeling pics!

Very curious how the patents look on


----------



## danicky

*Lv,* OMG they are both stunning. Great purchases!!! Wear them well.


----------



## rjd2340

well, i thought i was receiving the burgundy pigalle 70 in the mail today, but there was some kind of mix-up and i received these.....which i actually think i might keep! 

Magenta Pigalle 120 from the NM sale


----------



## daisyduke947

120 Magenta Pigalle?! KEEP THEM!!! Those are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Chins4

Great buys LV - can we see modelling pics? Especially of the Triclo 

rjd - KEEP THEM!!! They are so hot


----------



## dknigh21

rjd - You should definitely  keep them! They are smokin'.


----------



## lvpiggy

rjd2340 said:


> well, i thought i was receiving the burgundy pigalle 70 in the mail today, but there was some kind of mix-up and i received these.....which i actually think i might keep!
> 
> Magenta Pigalle 120 from the NM sale


 
MY DEAR  - it would, in my most humble opinion, nearly constitute a crime to send these lovelies away


----------



## lvpiggy

*Laureenthemean, daisyduke947, Stinas, Socalboo, xnplo, xboobielicousx, danicky, Chins4* - thanks for all the compliments!!  

*LavenderIce *&#8211; thanks, and np!!  They do exist!  hehehe

*dknigh21* &#8211; thanks!  Don&#8217;t mind at all!  The triclos were 795 and the armadillos were 895 &#8211; both seem to run TTS as I am 36 in both

*Fieryfashionist *&#8211; thanks!  I know, next time I&#8217;ll have to take refuge at the men&#8217;s wearhouse or something instead 

*Babypie* &#8211; thank you!  I&#8217;ve actually been waiting for post-nyc to start a collection thread, b/c I *somehow* suspected the collection would grow!


----------



## lvpiggy

*intheevent*  - per your request!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lvpiggy* holy fabulous acquisitions!!!!! They are both absolutely stunning!!! I wish I could go shopping with you...

*rjd* those Magenta Pigalles are delicious! The 120s can be tough (for me at least) but they sure are pretty!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Same as my VP size. 39



Cool, THANKS!!!


----------



## karwood

rjd2340 said:


> well, i thought i was receiving the burgundy pigalle 70 in the mail today, but there was some kind of mix-up and i received these.....which i actually think i might keep!
> 
> Magenta Pigalle 120 from the NM sale


 
Those Pigalle look gorgeous on you. I would keep them


----------



## karwood

Absolutely fabulous CLs !! Those Armadillos are to TDF!!!




lvpiggy said:


> *intheevent* - per your request!!


----------



## karwood

Those look lovely on you!




babypie said:


> *Bubblegum pink patent Simple 100 *


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> Don't these just make you drool. I just got them today from BG and dutifully snapped a picture. I am the photographer on these.


 

GORGEOUS! GORGEOUS! AND GORGEOUS! I  love those Satin Blue Lady Gres and that color is mesmerizing!!


----------



## karwood

*FIERY: *Love the Burgandy Glittart docolletes! They look fabulous on you! Congrats!

*Bambolina: *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!artyhat:  Your Birthday presents are STUNNING!!


----------



## babypie

*rdj* they look perfect on you!


----------



## keya

rjd2340 ~ They look great on you, much better than the 70, IMO 


  lvpiggy ~ I love the Armadillos! But $895?! Jikes! 


  babypie ~ love the bubblegum Simples!


 sdesaye ~ Love the color! I'd love to see modeling pics.


 bambolina ~ Great b~day presents! I especially like the black glitters.


shoecrazy ~ Those look AMAZING on you!!  I love the color.


fieryfashionist ~ They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## Chins4

lvpiggy said:


> *intheevent* - per your request!!


 
LV - OMG those Triclos are TDF! I think you have just found my next purchase ush:ush: From Barneys, you say?


----------



## irishiris8

Ohhhh, those Armadillos are killing me


----------



## bambolina

*babypie* - We are almost shoe twins now! 
I was at Holt Renfrew this morning and saw these Simples on sale, so I took them home.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Omg, I LOVE the fuschia greasepaint!!!    On sale too?!  Why don't I live in Canada?!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Those fuschia greasepaints are TDF! I can't believe we didn't get them in the US!!! They look gorgeous on you- congrats!


----------



## bambolina

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Omg, I LOVE the fuschia greasepaint!!!   On sale too?! Why don't I live in Canada?!


 
I love them too! 
And on sale for 379$, I couldn't walk away without taking them home with me!

I got really lucky, I grabbed the last fuschia pair that they had at my store!
So all in all, that little shopping spree was a very very good start to my Sunday! 



My Purse Addiction said:


> Those fuschia greasepaints are TDF! I can't believe we didn't get them in the US!!! They look gorgeous on you- congrats!


 Thank you!!  I adore them in fuschia greasepaint too!


----------



## jlinds

*LVPiggy*- both pair are STUNNING!!

*bambolina- *LOVE the greasepaint simple! I really wish I could find those somewhere in my size!!


----------



## bambolina

Thanks *jlinds*! 
Here's the number for Holt Renfrew here in Montreal (514) 842-5111
The SA told me the pair that I bought was the last one in fuschia that the store had, but I also saw a pair in light blue that was beautiful! It wouldn't hurt to give them a call and see if they can locate a pair in your size in another store and if they could ship them to you! 


*lvpiggy* - LOVE them!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## babypie

*bambolina *they are so pretty!  I never wouldn've thought I'd be the type to buy pink shoes but OMG I am so converted now   Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Bambolina - too cute  and what a great deal :okay:


----------



## daisyduke947

*bambolina*, looove the fuchsia! Beautiful, so beautiful!

*lvpiggy*, gorgeous! I actually like those black ones more now that I've seen them on. They look fabulous on you! I'm glad you got them because they look hot.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

lvpiggy...wow, amazing! They look fabulous!

rjd...I love the 120's, they look great on you.

bambolina...., amazing color for the Simples!


----------



## liness92

bambolina said:


> *babypie* - We are almost shoe twins now!
> I was at Holt Renfrew this morning and saw these Simples on sale, so I took them home.



Oh why weren't these at my Holt's store.  They are delicious!


----------



## javaboo

*jlinds*: What size are you looking for. I remember seeing a size 38.5 a while a go but I'm not sure if they are gone now.


----------



## joanniii

rjd2340 said:


> well, i thought i was receiving the burgundy pigalle 70 in the mail today, but there was some kind of mix-up and i received these.....which i actually think i might keep!
> 
> Magenta Pigalle 120 from the NM sale




These are HOT! 
I was actually considering these. Would you mind sharing how much they were  at the NM sale?

thanks


----------



## joanniii

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *joanniii*!  In non-CL's I usually wear a 7.5!  All of my CL's are a 38 or 38.5, but the way I need to size isn't necessarily in keeping with the sizing suggestions (I have strange feet... a very small heel, super high arch, and a wide foot)!   For the simple pumps, I can wear either a 38 or 38.5, patent decolletes/decollete zeppas I need a 38.5 (but with the latter I could do a 38!), 38 in the VP/NP, 38 for the Declic, and my wine patent Rolandos are a 38 (they fit perfectly now after several sock sessions haha)... I could have done a 38.5 with a ton of inserts, but I didn't want to go that route!  Hmm, maybe you can buy a pair in two different sizes and return one (if that's not too inconvenient and expensive)?



Cool! Thanks for your reply. It's definitely very helpful! I am normally a 7.5 (38) in non-CL's too!  So your sizing 'guide' is very helpful. heehee 
Just saw that your wine patent Rolandos are 38 only? I was eyeing some black patent one and looked at the Christian Louboutin sizing guide thread and it said to go half to 1 size up ush: 
Ahh it's so hard when you can't try them on first!


----------



## rjd2340

joanniii said:


> These are HOT!
> I was actually considering these. Would you mind sharing how much they were at the NM sale?
> 
> thanks


 
they were $270 and i got them at the NM Tampa Bay store!
& thank you everyone for your sweet words. they felt like stilts at first but after 2 days walking around in them i'm actually getting used to them! i think ill just be *FORCED* to keep them...!


----------



## intheevent

LVPiggy

Love-love-love the armadillos BUT
Those triclo's are INSANE! Soo sexy! Congrats




lvpiggy said:


> *intheevent*  - per your request!!


----------



## luxlover

[/quote]

Looks like you're coming back to the Bay Area with some awesome new items for your collection! I especially love the black shoes


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  Ahh, okay, so that works out then haha.   Ohhh, and I was  about to PM you too!   When I purchased my wine patent Rolandos, they only had a 38 in stock.  They were pretty tight at the toebox, but perfect for me length wise.  I tried on a 38.5 in a different color at Barney's to compare, and they were much bigger on me... my feet flopped out.  I decided to keep the wine patent Rolandos and do the thick sock trick haha... a few hours of stuffing my feet into the shoes with the socks on is "all" is took, and now they are perfect!   I suppose in hindsight I could have gotten the 38.5s and tricked them out with pads, etc. but then I doubt I could have worn them with tights.   I also think if I'd gone with the 38.5, and they stretched with wear, I never would have been able to keep them on my feet haha.  The things we do for CL's! 




joanniii said:


> Cool! Thanks for your reply. It's definitely very helpful! I am normally a 7.5 (38) in non-CL's too!  So your sizing 'guide' is very helpful. heehee
> Just saw that your wine patent Rolandos are 38 only? I was eyeing some black patent one and looked at the Christian Louboutin sizing guide thread and it said to go half to 1 size up ush:
> Ahh it's so hard when you can't try them on first!


----------



## luxlover

As promised earlier, here is a clear picture of my python decolletes.


Also pictures of one of my newer additions: Louboutin Architek


----------



## danicky

*Lux,* OMG the Decolletes are TDF!!! Where did you find thoese?
Congrats on both!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOVE the Architek, *luxlover*! The python are also so beautiful. Great purchases!


----------



## Stinas

Lux - They truly are beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lux- I love your new steals from ebay! I know there are at least twenty women on here kicking themselves for not buying those python Decolletes!!


----------



## intheevent

congrats lux


----------



## shoecrazy

Thank you *Kamilla, Chins, Karwood, Laureen, MPA, luxlover, sdesaye, JetSet, GemRuby, FieryFashionist, Natassha, Javaboo, Butterfly, xnplo, daisyduke, danicky, edrine, LavenderIce, ally143, babypie*, and *Stinas* for your compliments on the red armadillos.

Sorry for my delayed response - I'm traveling this week so my tPF time is limited  

Javaboo - I'm not sure how the Ambrosina and Armadillo reds compare because I haven't seen them side by side.

Actually...I tried on the Ambrosinas Friday evening (I had left the armadillos at my office - didn't want to get to attached or anything) and decided that they're not all that great on me...plus my heel was slipping out of them a bit. So I decided to return them to Footcandy, where I got them on sale. 

I'm still not sure whether or not to keep these though - I love them but I think I would get a lot more wear out of leather ones. I've been admiring the bronze ones on the Barneys website but would like to see non-stock photos of them.

I think I'll hang on to these for a little while while I make my decision 

Sorry I don't have time to respond to everyone's posts but I'm seeing some gorgeous shoes here - I love the glittart Ron Rons, the bubblegum simples, magenta pigalles, python decolletes, architeks, the anthracite armadillos and I think those triclos might have to go on my "want" list - I probably wouldn't have looked twice at them based on stock photos but the modeling pictures are gorgeous! I love the V shape and the toe cleavage! (Sorry if I missed anyone - I'm running out the door!)


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lux- I love your new steals from ebay! I know there are at least twenty women on here kicking themselves for not buying those python Decolletes!!


 

I'm definately one of those 20.


----------



## gemruby41

Lux-Congrats!! The python Decolletes are so  worthy!


----------



## bagmad73

You gals have such gorgeous gorgeous heels.
My CLs arrived today - they're not heels but I think they are adorable 
Here are my legionanas.


----------



## Chins4

^Congrats, they are super-cute


----------



## Aurora

bagmad73 said:


> You gals have such gorgeous gorgeous heels.
> My CLs arrived today - they're not heels but I think they are adorable
> Here are my legionanas.


 
They're really nice on you! Congrats dear  Love it


----------



## bagmad73

Thank you *Chins *and *A*, they are adorable and I'm already thinking of what I am going to wear them with tomorrow.


----------



## danicky

*Bagmad,* they are really cute.


----------



## socalboo

*rjd2340* ~ I LOVE the magenta Pigalle 120s! I think that's one of those happy accidents, you should keep them! They are fabulous!

*lv* ~ Gorgeous modeling pics! The Armadillos are beautiful, but I love your Triclos!

*bambolina* ~ Great buy on the pink greasepaint Simples! I love that color!

*lux* ~ Your Architeks are classic and your python Decolletes are stunning!

*bagmad* ~ Cute flats!


----------



## socalboo

I was at NM on Friday getting a price adjustment on my Pigalles and I found these!


I know they've been around but with the adjustment and the additional 25% off, they were $225. including tax!


----------



## gemruby41

bagmad-lovely flats!

socal-what a find!! I love them!


----------



## Stinas

Bagmad - Very cute!
Social - Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## karwood

luxlover said:


> As promised earlier, here is a clear picture of my python decolletes.
> 
> 
> Also pictures of one of my newer additions: Louboutin Architek


 
Lux- Fabulous!! Those python decolletes are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## karwood

bagmad- Those are very cute. I think of Audrey Hepburn when I see the pics of your shoes.

Socal- What a great deal! Those are fun and lovely.


----------



## luxlover

Socal- great deal! did they have any more left?


----------



## daisyduke947

Those flats are so cute, *badmad*! I love them! They look great on you.

*socalboo*, hot!!!! That blue is stunning. And a total steal! Congrats on the awesome purchase!


----------



## ladylouboutin

My New Black Patent Very Prives


----------



## Butterfly*

_*LV*_ - Your armadillos are amazing!!


----------



## Butterfly*

sdesaye said:


> Don't these just make you drool.


I'm sooo drooling over here! Your lady gres are magnificent in that color!!!!


----------



## intheevent

socal- I love those, tried them on and left the store drooling
ladylouboutin- I love your shoes, they look great on you.


----------



## luxlover

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lux- I love your new steals from ebay! I know there are at least twenty women on here kicking themselves for not buying those python Decolletes!!



haha this is actually a good thing..then I would have gone into bidding wars with fellow Tpfers and thats not a good thing


----------



## canismajor

Congrats, *socalboo*!  These are such fun to wear!... 


socalboo said:


> I was at NM on Friday getting a price adjustment on my Pigalles and I found these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they've been around but with the adjustment and the additional 25% off, they were $225. including tax!


----------



## sara999

lux i am DYING over your decollettes. i've never SEEN such gorgeous-ness


----------



## karwood

My New Castillana Purple Patent:


----------



## rdgldy

OMG, they are gorgeous, *Socalboo* and *Karwood.   *Love the bright colors!!!


----------



## bambolina

*karwood* they are stunning on you! Beautiful colour! Congratulations!


----------



## jlinds

karwood said:


> My New Castillana Purple Patent:


 

OH MY GOSH!! THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chins4

Socal and Karwood -  the colours ladies


----------



## daisyduke947

What a great shoe, and a great colour, *karwood*! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,Chins4,bambolina,jlinds,daisyduke947-* Thank you So Much!


----------



## 8seventeen19

GASP!!!! KARWOOD!!! They are gorgeous!!! I am so jealous that I found those and they weren't my size. They look better on you anyways!!! 
That color is TDF!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Socal*- WHAT a find! I saw these on ebay today for over $500!! I love the color! Was this one of your BH finds??


----------



## fmd914

Socal - Nice find.

Karwood - GASP!!!  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> GASP!!!! KARWOOD!!! They are gorgeous!!! I am so jealous that I found those and they weren't my size. They look better on you anyways!!!
> That color is TDF!!


 
That is true!! If you had not found these, I would have never known about them. They are so gorgeous and I am so excited they are a part of my CL collection. Thank you so Much!!!!


----------



## karwood

fmd914- Thank you!


----------



## Edrine

socalboo-omg i love them!!what a steal too!!

karwood-i'm drooling over here..

ladylouboutin- great choice!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I finally got my "Sometimes"!!! YAY! I am still at work so sorry for the crappy pictures but I had to share!!


----------



## luxlover

shoeaddictklw, I love the Sometimes. its an awesome shoe!


----------



## socalboo

*gem, Stinas, karwood, lux, daisy, intheeven, xnplo, rdgldy, Chins, shoeaddict, fmd and Erine! *~Thank you for the compliments girls!

*lux*~I'm not sure, I think there was a 37, but I'm not positive. I went to BH store, you might want to give them a call!

*shoe*~Yes it was one of my BH finds! I went to get a price adjustment on my camo pony hair Pigalles, it was about $120.! And I happened across those while there!


----------



## socalboo

ladylouboutin said:


> My New Black Patent Very Prives



Very hot *ladylouboutin*! I love them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Socal- 120 TOTAL or 120 off?!?!


----------



## socalboo

120 off of the Pigalles, 25% off of the Decolzeps, $225. inc tax!


----------



## socalboo

*karwood* ~ Those Castillanas look GORGEOUS on you! I saw when shoe posted that and I wished they were my size. I'm so glad you got them, they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG! BUT of course no 35s.. or 35.5s


----------



## socalboo

*shoe* ~ I love your Sometimes! You are so cute! (I see your Black Satin toes!)


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> OMG! BUT of course no 35s.. or 35.5s



Yeah, I know, I looked. Mine were actually one of those things where I walked past that shelf a half a dozen times and the last time, there they were! I think there might have been a 37 too though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> Yeah, I know, I looked. Mine were actually one of those things where I walked past that shelf a half a dozen times and the last time, there they were! I think there might have been a 37 too though.


 
If you see another pair, you know where I live!!! LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> *shoe* ~ I love your Sometimes! You are so cute! (I see your Black Satin toes!)


 
LOL Thank you! I think I am going to get a pedi though and put Rodeo Dr on though!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood*  I LOOOOOOVe your new Castillanas!!! I so wish those had been my size...but then again, they look stunning on you. I'm glad I can enjoy them from afar!

*socalboo* What a score! I would have bought those in a flash at that price!!!!! Gorgeous!

*Shoeaddict* Your Sometimes are fab! Congrats!


----------



## bambolina

socalboo said:


> I was at NM on Friday getting a price adjustment on my Pigalles and I found these!
> View attachment 475692
> 
> I know they've been around but with the adjustment and the additional 25% off, they were $225. including tax!


 
Beautiful colour! I love them! 
And what a great deal you got!


----------



## jlinds

shoeaddictklw said:


> I finally got my "Sometimes"!!! YAY! I am still at work so sorry for the crappy pictures but I had to share!!


 
LOVE!!


----------



## LaDonna

*shoeaddictklw*  yeaaaa...you got your sometimes!!!  they're preeeetty...congrats


----------



## Stinas

*shoeaddictklw* - Those are soo cute.  Much better on than in stock pics.


----------



## danicky

*Shoeaddict*, they look really good on you.


----------



## canismajor

Gorgeous color and they fit wonderfully!    Congrats! 


karwood said:


> My New Castillana Purple Patent:


----------



## betty*00

*karwood*, I had no idea the Castillanas came in purple. Gorgeous!! Thanks for modelling, I always wanted to see how these looked on. 
*shoeaddict*, I love your Sometimes!! Again nice to see what these actually look like on too. They look great!


----------



## sdesaye

Here they are... They're Fuchsia (on the box from NM/BG) From CL they say Hot Pink. They still make me drool!!!!!!

I'll do modeling pics after a proper pedicure.


----------



## karwood

*Edrine,JSG,Xnplo,betty*00-* SOOOOO  MUCH!!!

*ShoeAddict-  *Love your Sometimes! They look great on you!


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> Here they are... They're Fuchsia (on the box from NM/BG) From CL they say Hot Pink. They still make me drool!!!!!!
> 
> I'll do modeling pics after a proper pedicure.


 

Those are ABSOLUTELY LOVELY!!


----------



## surlygirl

sdesaye said:


> Here they are... They're Fuchsia (on the box from NM/BG) From CL they say Hot Pink. They still make me drool!!!!!!
> 
> I'll do modeling pics after a proper pedicure.


 
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

karwood said:


> My New Castillana Purple Patent:


 
karwood - Those look stunning on you! Awesome find. Love the color and style!


----------



## xboobielicousx

*ShoeAddict - LOVE *the sometimes on you!!! they def look better on you than in stock pics!! congrats on finally getting them 

karwood - wow the Castillanas in purple is TDF! they look so hot on you

sdesaye- LOVE LOVE LOVE that color!!!!! i cant wait to see modeling pics! congrats


----------



## karwood

*Surlygirl and xboobie:*


----------



## danicky

*Karwood*, I love them. The color is beautiful!!!

*Sdesaye, *very pretty.


----------



## lily25

My new Loubs!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE that color on your Oh my's Lily!!


----------



## lily25

I do too! I think it's so versatile, and someone can wear it with a variety of other colors (clothes and bags) all year round!
Thanks!


----------



## Chins4

lily, that colour looks so much better on you than in stock pics - it's so versatile 

sdesaye, they are so hot  I'm such a sucker for fuschia


----------



## ledaatomica

Amazing shoe *karwood*! I love this style so edgy.

*shoeaddictklw*  cool pose on your Sometimes. Congrats on getting them. 

*sdesaye* love the Lady gres .. this is such a feminine and sexy style, gorgeous color!

*Lily25* its so rare that I see this color ... its very unique, congrats


----------



## ally143

Ladies it is impossible to keep up w/ this thread!! Congrats to all!


----------



## danicky

*Lily,* they are very pretty.


----------



## canismajor

Congrats, *lily*!  They look great on you! 


lily25 said:


> My new Loubs!


----------



## bambolina

LOVE the colour *lily*!


----------



## rjd2340

got my yellow jolis in the mail today!!! 
i am utterly & completely OBSESSED with them!


----------



## LaDonna

rjd2340 said:


> got my yellow jolis in the mail today!!!
> i am utterly & completely OBSESSED with them!



congrats.  those are so pretty!!!  when you ordered yours did they have any left?  i would really love a pair of these in yellow.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

rjd2340 said:


> got my yellow jolis in the mail today!!!
> i am utterly & completely OBSESSED with them!



those are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! they look great on you!!!!!


----------



## rjd2340

LaDonna said:


> congrats. those are so pretty!!! when you ordered yours did they have any left? i would really love a pair of these in yellow.


 i actually found them on ebay...luckily i saw them about 10 mins after they were listed and did a BIN right away! and with the microsoft cashback it ended up being the same as the saks sale price was...so definitely keep checking around there if you want them. i was desperately searching around saks and no luck in the navy and yellow colors. (the ones i wanted)


----------



## daisyduke947

GORGEOUS, *rjd2340*!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*rjd*- They are soooo PRETTY! I just love that color!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lily - I love that color!  Nice legs too! 
rjd - Enjoy them!  I love mine!


----------



## danicky

*RJD,* they are so pretty. Congrats!!!


----------



## canismajor

Congrats!  They're such a fun color... 


rjd2340 said:


> got my yellow jolis in the mail today!!!
> i am utterly & completely OBSESSED with them!


----------



## LavenderIce

socal & karwood & rjd --love the vibrant colors of your decolzep and castillanas and jolis!  Congrats!

shoeaddict--woohoo!  You're finally united with your sometimes!

lily--you're working those Oh Mys!


----------



## socalboo

*sdesaye* ~ I LOVE your fuchsia Jolies! Great color!

*lily* ~ Your Oh Mys look so good on you! I really like the color, it's so neutral and easy to wear!

*rjd* ~ Those yellow Jolies are so fun, they look great!


----------



## Chins4

rjd, they look GORGEOUS on you


----------



## lily25

rjd2340,
Your yellow Jolis brighten up my morning! congrats!!! They look fab on you!

Thanks everyone for their compliments.


----------



## rdgldy

*rjd *and *lily*,
beautiful new CLs!


----------



## karwood

*Danicky,Lavender,ally, Leda- *Thank you sooo Much. 

*Lily-  *Beautiful! Love the Color!

*rjd- *Those are fabulous!


----------



## fmd914

Karwood - love the slide show of your collection!


----------



## karwood

fmd914 said:


> Karwood - love the slide show of your collection!


 
Thank you! Although I should give the credit mostly to my DH. He was really the Director of my slideshow. On the other hand,  I did produce the money to fund my Loubies, so I guess that makes me the Exective Producer.


----------



## betty*00

*sdesaye*, love the fuchsia! Beautiful!
*lily*, the Oh Mys are so gorgeous on you! Love the color!
*rjd*, your yellow Jolis are so pretty!! I am seriously thinking about getting a pair but not sure about the sizing for myself. Congrats!!


----------



## wantmore

I still need to catch up with this thread so comments to come...



karwood said:


> Thank you! Although I should give the credit mostly to my DH. He was really the Director of my slideshow. On the other hand, I did produce the money to fund my Loubies, so I guess that makes me the Exective Producer.


 It's all about partnership. I call DH my financier and I'm the executor, since I do the spending, LOL!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Karwood-total drool!  i love, love, love your purple Castillanas. Where did you find them in this amazing color?????
Vjd-enjoy your yellow patent Jolis.  They look awesome on you. I love that color. I'm definitely enjoying mine


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just posted a bunch of pix in my 23 and counting thread, but in case you don't stop by, here are my new Swing Swings!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lily* I LOOOOVE your O Mys! They look so hot on you!

*rjd2340* Your Yellow Jolies are gorgeous! I am so dying for some yellow shoes!


----------



## surlygirl

JSG - Those are SO cool!


----------



## daisyduke947

*JetSetGo!*, WOOHOO!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*J**etSet Go!
*

Love them!!!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Jetset*, very cute.


----------



## Stinas

Jet - Those are soo pretty!  I love your legs too BTW lol


----------



## rdgldy

I am totally lame at this stuff, so I am doing a test.  This is my first pair of CLs, purchased on e-bay a couple of months ago.  If this works, I will post the other pairs in my small but growing collection.


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *rdgldy*!! That shade of purple is exquisite.


----------



## gemruby41

*Jet*-so pretty!! I like the color combo.

*rdgldy*-congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Rdgldy* very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## canismajor

These are _COOL_!  
Lovely legs too.. 


JetSetGo! said:


> I just posted a bunch of pix in my 23 and counting thread, but in case you don't stop by, here are my new Swing Swings!


----------



## intheevent

congrats on finally landing your HG Jestsetgo


----------



## rjd2340

thank you everyone for your compliments on my yellow jolis!! ive been wearing them around the house nonstop....the brand new red soles are too pretty to take out in the middle of this crazy seattle weather! we've been having "severe thunderstorms" lol and im not taking any chances!!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> Karwood-total drool! i love, love, love your purple Castillanas. Where did you find them in this amazing color?????


Thank you so much, Magdalena.   Shoeaddict posted these on the "Good Deal and HTF" Sticky about two weeks ago. I got them from EBay


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> I am totally lame at this stuff, so I am doing a test. This is my first pair of CLs, purchased on e-bay a couple of months ago. If this works, I will post the other pairs in my small but growing collection.


 
Very cute! Like the color


----------



## karwood

JSG- I posted in your other thread.  These are fabulous!!! Congrats



JetSetGo! said:


> I just posted a bunch of pix in my 23 and counting thread, but in case you don't stop by, here are my new Swing Swings!


----------



## betty*00

*JSG*, I didn't even know these came in any other colors:shame: They look so good on you. And gorgeous legs btw girl
*rdgldy,* great color!! Love it!


----------



## Missrocks

Jetset~ Those are amazing! I love that color combo!


----------



## socalboo

*Jet* ~ They look fabulous on you! Great legs girl! I'm so happy you finally got them! 

*rdgldy* ~ Love the color, so fun!


----------



## Chins4

socalboo said:


> *Jet* ~ They look fabulous on you! Great legs girl! I'm so happy you finally got them!
> 
> *rdgldy* ~ Love the color, so fun!


 
ITA  Hot choices ladies!


----------



## Chins4

Check out Miss September ....................................................my new lace Pigalles 

And apologies for the dusty mirror :shame:


----------



## *Stellina*

i NEED those in black and white!



JetSetGo! said:


> I just posted a bunch of pix in my 23 and counting thread, but in case you don't stop by, here are my new Swing Swings!


----------



## fmd914

Chins - Is there a pair of CLs that DON'T look great on you!  Congrats on the pigalles.  I love them!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love your Pigalles, Chins.  I so want those!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you so much everyone! I am so happy to have them.

*Chins*, Those Lace Pigalles are fabulous on you! I would love to have a pair!


----------



## 8seventeen19

JSG, I am SOOO loving those!!! If I run across those in my size in those that color or black/white I just might need them!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins Ms. September is TDF!!!


----------



## lily25

Jet set, Fantastic shoes, great legs! I'm too conservative for this design, but they look fantastic on you!

Chin, I love your Pigalles! Sexiest thing ever! I've seen the exact same pair IRL and almost had a stroke! Enjoy them!


----------



## betty*00

*Chins*, those are beautiful!! I was wondering about Miss September because in your last thread you'd mention you were on to Miss October already. Now I see and ! LOL! Congrats sweetie!


----------



## intheevent

Chins those are lovely on you


----------



## danicky

*Chins,* they are lovely.


----------



## babypie

Jet, those are so cool MsLegs!!


----------



## babypie

Chins! Those are fab!


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats Chins!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *chins*! They look great on you! They are a fabulous pair to have.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Chins*~what a beautiful addition to your CL collection.  They're soooo pretty!  I had a chance to get these during Saks presale couple months ago and didnt.....grrrr, now i regret it after seeing them on you.  wear them well!!


----------



## Stinas

Chins - Yummy!!!


----------



## canismajor

them, *Chins*!


Chins4 said:


> Check out Miss September ....................................................my new lace Pigalles
> And apologies for the dusty mirror :shame:


----------



## karwood

Chins4 said:


> Check out Miss September ....................................................my new lace Pigalles
> 
> And apologies for the dusty mirror :shame:


 
Absolutely gorgeous. They look fantastic on you!


----------



## karwood

wantmore said:


> I still need to catch up with this thread so comments to come...
> 
> 
> It's all about partnership. I call DH my financier and I'm the executor, since I do the spending, LOL!


 
 Just read this! LOL!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hey,lovelies. Wanted to say love the new additions. Enjoy wearing em.


----------



## Missrocks

*Rgdldy*~ Congrats! Love the color.
*Chins~* Those are amazingly droolworthy.


----------



## JRed

i love your lace pigalles, chins!


----------



## socalboo

*Chins* ~ Your lace Pigalles look so gorgeous on you! Super hot girl! Love them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks again, lovely ladies of tPF. You are so sweet!


----------



## *Lo

Burgundy Glittart Ronron's  a litle tight but i think ill keep them


----------



## cjy

OOHHHHH AAWWWW!!!!! Very pretty!!!!


----------



## socalboo

Burgundy! I LOVE them! That is a sexy shoe *Lo*! Congrats!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks CJY and Socalboo!! I do love them, I cant wait to wear them after i do a bit of "sock therapy"   They also came in blue I have a pic from my SA if anyone wants to see it


----------



## shoecrazy

^ ooh ooh I want to see the blue! (Love the red!)


----------



## socalboo

^YES please!!! Me too! I know, I love the red too! I thought I loved the brown, can't wait to see blue!


----------



## canismajor

Oh, these look deliciously luscious... Congrats, *Lo*! 


*Lo said:


> Burgundy Glittart Ronron's  a litle tight but i think ill keep them


----------



## *Lo

ok here they are i hope the pic is ok, i had to shrink it down bc the file was too big to attatch


*edit: this pic might be a better size


----------



## babypie

wow


----------



## socalboo

ita  thanks Lo!

Which do you like better, brown or the blue?


----------



## *Lo

I dunno I love how the brown has a kind of goldish effect, but i like the blackish blue, lol.  It was tough deciding between the burgundy and blue i actually received the pics then called my SA for advise bc i loved them both.


----------



## socalboo

I know, I love your red ones too! Brown, red or blue, I wish I could buy them all! It's so hard to decide! Good choice with the red, what made you get the red?


----------



## Stinas

Lo - oooooooooooooooooo those are purrrdddyyyy!!!


----------



## *Lo

Yeah I know me too!!  I was slightly leaning towards the red and then talked with my SA bc i hadnt seen them irl and she thought she liked the red a little more too and told me most ppl who were coming in and trying both on were picking the red too, so i guess it was also being afraid my size would be taken especially since i have such a rare size, bc of my gigantor feetush:

Thanks Stinas!!
Thanks Xplno!


----------



## babypie

It's a close call but I agree, I prefer the burgandy.


----------



## betty*00

**Lo*, those are beautiful!!!


----------



## irishiris8

WOW *Lo!!! I think I'm in love 

They're both gorgeous, but I think the burgandy is incredible!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Holy Schnikes... It took me forever to catch up after a week of vacay. Congrats to everyone on their new and lovely purchases, we have some busy shoppers it seems (not that I'm surprised). Well done ladies! I was on the verge of buying a pair of VP's when I found myself at a Gucci sale and somehow all my shoe money turned into two really cute dresses ush:  I've got to work on that will-power thing...

I noticed that there was a request for me to model my CL's so here are a few pics...


----------



## Chins4

Lo, those RonRons are HOT!!!

But I am so pi**ed at you - I was doing really well, not needing the burgundy because I already have red karey Decolletes - then you showed me the blue just as I was going to go on a ban ush: 

Please tell me where had the blue in stock?

And thanks for all your lovely compliments on Miss September ladies


----------



## *Lo

^^^LOL!!!! You know we always do this to each other HAHAHA!!  CL Beverly Hills Has them, I was on ban too but then the emails started coming and i cracked under pressure


----------



## rainyjewels

lo - i have no idea why my SO was looking at this thread, but he spotted your ronrons, yelled for me to go over to this desk, and told me i need to get them  are some places calling these ronrons and some calling them decolletes? ive gotten pics from SAs where the lookbook says decollete...either way, just emailed my SA to check for my size....hehehe....the picture itself is so enabling! they're GORGEOUS!


----------



## Chins4

^^Don't suppose you could PM me your SA's email address? Not that I'm going to get them you understand - but just in case y'know?


----------



## Chins4

rainyjewels said:


> lo - i have no idea why my SO was looking at this thread, but he spotted your ronrons, yelled for me to go over to this desk, and told me i need to get them  are some places calling these ronrons and some calling them decolletes? ive gotten pics from SAs where the lookbook says decollete...either way, just emailed my SA to check for my size....hehehe....the picture itself is so enabling! they're GORGEOUS!


 
Hi Rainy - no the RonRon and Decollete are 2 different shoes. But both are available in the burgundy glittart finish this season


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Betty*00  and IrishIris8

rainyjewels lol I hope I get the same reaction from the men when i wear them, lol.  They are RonRons I dont think that they are refered to the decolettes bc i actually was asking about the decolettes and my SA told me to try the RonRons bc they are more comfy


----------



## Stinas

rubyshoesday said:


> Holy Schnikes... It took me forever to catch up after a week of vacay. Congrats to everyone on their new and lovely purchases, we have some busy shoppers it seems (not that I'm surprised). Well done ladies! I was on the verge of buying a pair of VP's when I found myself at a Gucci sale and somehow all my shoe money turned into two really cute dresses ush:  I've got to work on that will-power thing...
> 
> I noticed that there was a request for me to model my CL's so here are a few pics...



What color are those Rolandos??!??  Where did u find them!!???!?


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ im sure you will. they are HOT! 

hmm i wonder why ronrons are more comfy...what's the heel height? and where did you get yours so i can call in as well


----------



## *Lo

^^^I dont know bc i've never even tried on the decolette but my SA told me they were more comfy.  They are 100mm, and I got them from CL beverly hils


----------



## rubyshoesday

Stinas- They are a black and gold pony hair, I picked them up in the UK a few weeks ago.


----------



## JetSetGo!

**Lo* Your Ron Rons are gorgeous!  I think you made the right choice. Red is so versatile!

*rubyshoesday* Beautiful NPs! And you make me love my Gold Pony Rolandos all that much more. They look so stunning on you!


----------



## Kamilla850

I picked up the watersnake AltaDama at Saks the other day, but still deciding on them.  It was the last pair so I figured I would decide later.


----------



## laureenthemean

KEEP THEM!  I love them on you!


----------



## bambolina

*Kamilla* they are GORGEOUS!! 

And they look great on you, I think you should totally keep them!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks JetSetGo! I appreciate it as I aspire to your CL collection *lol*


----------



## irishiris8

OMG *Kamilla-* I absolutely think they're gorgeous!!!  KEEP THEM!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*rubyshoesday*-  both the NP's and the Rolandos (?)  are incredible!!  What a unique color on the Rolandos!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks irishiris8... I love the more unique colours/fabrics... well to a point, I wanted to shear those mohair prives CL did a few seasons ago.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lo*...those are yummy
*ruby*...beautiful
*Kam*...that skin looks good against your skin...tee hee hee


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - They look great on you!!  I say keep them.


----------



## surlygirl

Kamilla - Nice! Those look really good on you. Haven't seen the watersnake in person. How did you find the sizing on the Altadama? I'm thinking maybe a 1/2 size up from VP size. Also, do you feel the sides of the Altadama are higher than the VP? I always feel like my foot is going to fall out of VPs. I'm hoping the Altadama is more stable! Hope you decide to keep them! Thanks!


----------



## karwood

*Kamilla- KEEP THEM!!!!!!* Those look gorgeous on you.

**Lo*- The Burgandy Glittart Ron Ron are beautiful. I have those exact shoes but in bronze, but I am liking yours alot.

*Rubyshoes- *Your CLs are absolutely lovely!And ITA there has been some serious shopping going on  as of lately. I can't keep up with this thread


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla those are GORGEOUS!!! and look beautiful on you I say definetly KEEP them

Thank you DeeDeeLovely and Karwood


----------



## babypie

Kamilla those are gorgeous, look great on you!


----------



## cjy

kamilla they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## betty*00

*ruby*, both CLs look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## betty*00

*kamilla*, gorgeous!!! Must keep!


----------



## babypie

Finally got around to posting these: *Very Prive in black patent w/ burgandy tip 




*


----------



## Chins4

Babypie, they look so hot on you - do you  them?

Kam - you make any shoe look hot but imho I'm not feeling the watersnake. The texture puts me off a little - maybe it's just the pics but it doesn't look as smooth as the python?? The color and shading is beautiful tho'. Which way are you leaning - keepers or no?


----------



## babypie

I totally love them!  Not loving the bug bites all over my legs though!


----------



## rdgldy

*Kamilla*, they are unbelievably beautiful.  You should definitely keep them.  The watersnake color is so versatile too!

*Babypie, *love your VPs-they look lovely on you.


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-beautiful RonRons!

*Ruby*-I love the colors of your CL's.  They look like they fit you perfectly.

*Kam*- I agree with everyone else about keeping them.  They look amazing!

*Babypie*-gorgeous!!


----------



## danicky

*Kam,* they look great on you. Keep them!!

*Ruby,* very pretty.

*Lo,* I love the RonRon's, congrats on them. Did you get them from the Madison store?

*Baby,* they are gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## irishiris8

*babypie-* love them!!  they look great on you!


----------



## bambolina

*babypie*, they are stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## joanniii

kamilla,
Very pretty shoes!! You must keep them 

babypie,
The VPs look HOT on you 
I think I need a pair


----------



## dls80ucla

I think i am the only one who doesn't like the AltaDama. They are such a weird "print" IMO


----------



## daisyduke947

They are INCREDIBLE, *Kamilla*!! You must keep them! I'd give my right arm for that pair. 

*babypie*, hot! A beautiful purchase you have there.


----------



## *Lo

Babypie I LOVE your new VP's!! They are gorgeous and look great on you.

Thanks gemruby and Danicky!  Danicky I actually got them from CL beverly hills


----------



## betty*00

*babypie*, love the VPs!! And I totally know what you mean about bug bites. I just got back from visiting the in laws and my arms and legs are covered in bites!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies for all your wonderful comments, I think that I am going to keep them because they are very different from any other CLs that I currently have.  And I really like the "striped" effect of the skin (especially on the side view).

Chins - The scales are certainly not as smooth as python but I think it gives the shoe a nice texture.  Still not 100% in love but I think that I am going to keep them because I feel super tall in them.

Babypie - awesome VPs, that is my favorite combo in the black VPs.


----------



## socalboo

*ruby* ~ Great modeling pics! They both look lovely on you!

*kam* ~ OMG! Those look fabulous on you! Keep them, they are beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I haven't posted pictures of my new purchases in quite a while (what can I say, I'm lazy!), but when I got these I ran for my camera. The seller took a week to ship them out so I've been anxiously awaiting their arrival, but boy was it worth it because I love them! Here are my new "candy canes" (not sure of the official name...)


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, my shoe twin!  They look great on you!


----------



## Kamilla850

My Purse Addiction - those are adorable.  I have never seen that shoe IRL but it looks great in your photos, great find.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks to everyone for the lovely compliments!


----------



## canismajor

them... keep, Keep, KEEP!!! 


Kamilla850 said:


> I picked up the watersnake AltaDama at Saks the other day, but still deciding on them.  It was the last pair so I figured I would decide later.


----------



## canismajor

Congrats on this beautiful classic, *babypie*! 





babypie said:


> Finally got around to posting these: *Very Prive in black patent w/ burgandy tip
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bambolina

I love them, *My Purse Addiction*!!


----------



## socalboo

*babypie* ~ I love your VPs! So classic! They look really amazing on you!

*My Purse Addiction* ~ Those are so *fun*! They look so fabulous on you!


----------



## danicky

*MPA,* they are so cute.


----------



## letsgoshopping

MPA those have to be THE coolest CLs I have ever seen! Are they Simples, and how high are they? Also, is the color a true red or maroon as they look in the photos? I would love those but I'm afraid they would not go with my admittedly boring wardrobe. You wear them well! May we see an updated picture of your collection, since you've been holding out on your new buys?

Kamilla I vote for you to keep them! When those came on Net-A-Porter I swear I almost fainted. But I could never walk in a double platform- I struggle to do my decollettes. Do you find them difficult to walk in? They certainly are stand-out shoes and you wear them very well! Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Kamilla* they look amazing on you. You've got the perfect CL feet! I am not cray about the double platform in general (since I'm 5'7" barefoot), but if you are comfortable in them, keep them. They are beautiful.

*MPA* Those candy stripes are soooo hot! What an absolute score! Thank you so much for posting pix.... If I could just find a pair of those for myself, I could be part of the club with you and* Laureen*!

*Babypie* Stunning! The quintessential CL in full force! Sizzzzzzile


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks everyone! You ladies are too kind! 

Laureen- we're finally shoe twins! Yay! 

LGS- I'm not sure what style they are. I don't think they're Simples because the vamp comes up much higher on the foot so there's less toe cleavage than the Simples. They're probably closer to Mias. They're also a tad higher than my 85mm Simples but not as high as my 100mm Pigalles. The box the seller shipped them to me in says the style name is Pose but it also says Red Crepe so I'm assuming it's not the correct box or name. The colors are pink and maroon but definitely not a true red. The colors in the last picture are pretty accurate. I've been meaning to post a collection thread but I'm waiting on quite a few pairs to come in so I'll post one in a few weeks after I get them all.

JSG- until you find a pair, just bring your Swing Swings (or Sing Sings or whatever their proper name is haha)! Unless of course you want to part with your Sing Sings because a *certain someone* just so happens to be a 38.5 *cough cough*. LOL!


----------



## 8seventeen19

YOWSA Kamilla! Those are hot! "Cab" shoes meaning you're not walking anywhere in those babies but they are HOT! 

Those Simples are so fun My Purse Addiction!!


----------



## mjvictamonte

Kam ~~ ay chi wawa! KEEP KEEP KEEP! 

My Purse Addiction ~~  Love them and appreciate them because god knows they are rare! They look amazing on you- you've got some tiny ankles girl!


----------



## daisyduke947

They are SO gorgeous, *My Purse Addiction*!!! They are the cutest Simples ever. Congrats!!!


----------



## Stinas

Baby - Those are sooo classic!!  I didnt know you were off your ban lol
My Purse - Lovee them!  Those are such a hard to find shoe.


----------



## betty*00

*My Purse Addiction*, great shoes!! I've never seen those before but love the color combo! So much fun!!


----------



## karwood

*Baby- *Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!

*Purse Addiction- *Congrats! Those are lovely and fun!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks everyone!  I think that I am going to keep them because considering that they are 140mm, they are super comfy (I've been wearing them around the house so far).


----------



## ashakes

I missed like 2 weeks worth of Loubies....so it was like major eye candy for me! LOL  Gorgeous additions everybody!!! I'm sorry I don't have time to go through each of you individually.

Kamilla, you better keep those shoes! LOL


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think that I am going to keep them because considering that they are 140mm, they are super comfy (I've been wearing them around the house so far).


 

YEEEAAAAHHH! I am so glad you decided to keep them. Those are wwaaaayy to gorgeous to return.


----------



## LavenderIce

JSG--Congrats on the Swing Swings!  They look delicious on you!
Chins--the lace Pigalles are so elegant and lovely on you.
Lo--Seeing the pics of both RonRons is making me appreciate them in ways I have not before!  You're a bad influence.
Babypie--The black patent VPs are such a gorgeous classic and pull at my heart strings all the time.
Kamilla--and I thought the VPs was a throwback to old pin up girl glamour?  The AltaDamas take it to another level!
MPA--Your candycanes are adorable!


----------



## Missrocks

Lo~ I absolutely LOVE that color. Congrats!
Ruby~ Love both of your additionals. 
Kamilla~ Nice exotics! You should definetly keep them- 
MypurseAddiction~ Those are too cute- congrats on your unique find!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*MPA*, those are too cute..very whimsical
*babypie*...very puurdy


----------



## ally143

OMG I can never keep up w/ all the new purchases, I'm drooling!!!
Swing Swings, VP, AltaDamas, Striped Simples!! Sooo much eye candy! Congrats to all! 
Here are my new peanuts, thanks to Jet...already posted them in another thread...


----------



## daisyduke947

I love your Peanuts, *ally*! They look great on you, and super comfy!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ally- I just got the leopard peanuts too! Don't you love them? I'm normally not a wedge girl but I couldn't resist. They look great on you- congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Ally,* very pretty.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love both prs,*ally*


----------



## ally143

Thanks to *Daisy*, *MPA*, *danicky*, and *DeeDee*!!! They are indeed very comfy!!


----------



## rainyjewels

ah, didn't see your pics before! im so jealous!!!! hope i get a pair soon too!!!


----------



## Stinas

Ally - Very cute!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*ally-* i've never seen those- how CUTE!  and they look comfy... congrats!!


----------



## dmdsinchampagne

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f116/diamondsinchampagne/CLS2.jpg

These beauties I just received from NAP.. but they don't fit  I am so distraught they are so beautiful


----------



## LaDonna

^ooooh, those are so pretttty!  sorry, they didn't work out for you.  can you get them stretched?


----------



## Leescah

At last I've finally gotten around to taking some pics of my very first pair of CL's - the Laponos!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Leescah* Wowza! They are so sexy beautiful! 

*dmds* I looooooove the Catwomans! I'm so sorry they don't fit!

*Ally* I love both of your Peanuts! Congrats! They are stunners! One day, I hope to have a pair to call my own!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*dmds*,those look so good on your. Bumper that they didn't work out
*leeschan*,lovely


----------



## karwood

*Ally-Congrats!! *Your Peanuts are so cute!!

*Leescah- *Love your Laponos! They look great on you!

DMDS- Love your Catwomans! I am so sorry they did not fit! =(


----------



## Chins4

Ally,  the leopard Peanuts, look so cool with jeans 

Leescah - those Lapnos look so hot on you 

dmds - feeling your pain


----------



## betty*00

*ally*, cute peanuts!! Especially love the leopard ones, gorgeous!!
*Lee*, very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## socalboo

*ally* ~ Those are so cute, your peanuts look great on you! I love the leopard too!
*dmds* ~ Beautiful Catwomans, sorry they work out for you!
*leescah* ~ Congrats on your Laponos! They are fabulous!


----------



## daisyduke947

*dmds*, those are cool! They look great on you! A shame they don't fit. Hopefully you can find another pair that is more comfortable!

Love the Lapono, *leescah*! They are such awesome shoes. Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I came home from my 4th of July holiday to find my glitters waiting on me!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous glitters! Very pretty, *shoeaddict*.


----------



## Stinas

Leescah - Love the Lapanos!


----------



## Stinas

Shoe - OMG!  I love them!!  Congrats!


----------



## betty*00

Yeah *shoeaddict*, you finally got them!!! Congrats, they are so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

sorry, photos didn't post correctly-will try again!


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Shoeaddict & rdgldy - great scores


----------



## danicky

*Shoe,* I love them. Congrats and wear them well!!


----------



## karwood

ShoeAddict- Those are a gorgeous!!! I have always loved those!


----------



## rdgldy

Here goes again-pictures of my nude architeks, beige grease simples and graffiti pigalles.  I hope they come through this time.  I definitely need computer classes!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous shoes, *rdgldy*! I looove the beige grease Simples. Very cool purchases!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> Here goes again-pictures of my nude architeks, beige grease simples and graffiti pigalles. I hope they come through this time. I definitely need computer classes!


 
rdgldy- Congrats! What Lovely Cls you have.  I especially love your Nude Architeks!!


----------



## dknigh21

Leescah - I love the Lapanos. They are on my list of shoes I'd love to get, and they look great on you.

Shoeaddict - Glitters!!! I love them!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Leescah*-the Lapanos are so cute!!

*Shoeaddict*-lovely Glitters!!

*rdgldy*-nice haul!  The pigalles are HOT!!


----------



## gemruby41

Got the city girl today.


----------



## daisyduke947

Great City Girl, *gemruby*! They look and fit you fabulously!


----------



## socalboo

*shoeaddict* ~ I already posted to you about those, you know I love your glitters, so beautiful!

*rgdldy* ~ Congrats on your purchases, I love them all! Especially your graffiti Pigalles!

*gem* ~ Those look great on you! They're so fun and summery! Love them!


----------



## karwood

*Gem- *I absolutely love the City Girl!! I have the same exact pair and they have been my "It" shoes for this summer. They are super comfy and you will get lots of compliments when you wear them out.


----------



## ally143

Thanks to *Rainy*, *Stinas*, *Irish*, *Jet* (all thanks to your leads:okay, *karwood*, *Chins*, *betty*, *socalboo*

*dmdsinchampagne-* def HOT! There is no way u can make them work?

*Leescah-* beautiful!! When I tried them on, I felt like the back of the shoe didnt cover my heel completely, I felt like they were going to fall offDo you feel the same thing? If so, was it easy to get used to it?

*Shoeaddict-* what a nice surprise!! Congrats!

*rdgldy-* NiceLove the Simples!!! BTW, no need for computer classes, I think everybody has a hard time uploading their first pics!!! 

*gem-* perfect for FL weather!! Sooo pretty


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *daisy, socal, karwood, ally*!!

So far I find them pretty comfortable.  I always looked at them when I go to NM, but today they had the last pair in my size and I decided to go for it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Congrats *Gemruby*! Those are so fun and they look fab on you! 

*rdgldy* Great shoes! I love those Pigalles!

*Shoeaddict* There's no place like home  especially when you've got shoes like that waiting for you!


----------



## irishiris8

*shoeaddictklw-*  I'm soooo jealous- those are unbelievable!


----------



## surlygirl

Gem! So freakin' cute! Now I absolutely want the City Girl in that color. Oh my goodness. Perfect for summer! May I ask where you found a pair? I'm off to check eBay right now ... 

ETA: Any sizing advice for the City Girl? karwood feel free to chime in, too! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Those look sooo much better on you than me!  Congrats!


----------



## danicky

*rdgldy *great shoes.

*Gem,* very pretty.


----------



## Chins4

Gem, those City Girls look made for your feet - congrats


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins, Daisy, Gem, Socalboo, Ally, JSG and Danicky-*thanks for your kind words!
Now that I was successful at sending them, I will try to post some more.

*Gem,*  love the City Girls on you.


----------



## karwood

surlygirl said:


> Gem! So freakin' cute! Now I absolutely want the City Girl in that color. Oh my goodness. Perfect for summer! May I ask where you found a pair? I'm off to check eBay right now ...
> 
> ETA: Any sizing advice for the City Girl? karwood feel free to chime in, too! Thanks, ladies!


 
Went 1/2 size up from true size. Keep us posted !


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> *Chins, Daisy, Gem, Socalboo, Ally, JSG and Danicky-*thanks for your kind words!
> Now that I was successful at sending them, I will try to post some more.
> 
> *Gem,* love the City Girls on you.


 
I must be chopped liver( just kiddin!)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely collection,*rdgldy*
Those look lovely on you,*gem*


----------



## betty*00

*rdgldy*, OMG! I love the Nude Architeks!! Gorgeous! And the Graffiti Pigalles and Beige Grease Simples are beautiful too. Congrats sweetie! Can you take some modelling pics of the Graffiti Pigalles? I would love to see what those look like on. 
*gem*, the more and more I see the City Girl, the more I likey!!! They look fab on you, congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

karwood said:


> I must be chopped liver( just kiddin!)


Shame on me, how could I miss you!We're city girl twins!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood,*  love the city girls on you too!!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

These were waiting on my door step when I got home yesterday from work. Yellow Lady Gres.  I already wore them out last night to dinner to celebrate. Sorry that the pictures are kind of blurry.


----------



## *Lo

^^OMG they are sooo beautiful! congrats I love them?  How do they fit?


----------



## guccigirl2000

*shoeaddictklw*...LOVE those congrats!
*rdgldy*...love the pigalles!
*gemruby*...congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## gemruby41

*dknigh21*-TDF!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Here are some more of my small collection-smoke eel decollettes, leopard ernestas.  I seriously need to stop after this.......


Excuse the non-matching polish and the very long second toe LOL!


----------



## rdgldy

betty*00 said:


> *rdgldy*, OMG! I love the Nude Architeks!! Gorgeous! And the Graffiti Pigalles and Beige Grease Simples are beautiful too. Congrats sweetie! Can you take some modelling pics of the Graffiti Pigalles?



*Betty *00, *here are attempting modeling pictures of the pigalles.  It is virtually impossible to do this yourself and if I asked anyone here they'd think I was nuts.


----------



## guccigirl2000

*dknigh21*...totally missed your shoes...those are amazing! great color!


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> Shame on me, how could I miss you!We're city girl twins!!


 
Oh Gosh! Gem, I was not posting the "chopped liver" comment to you or seeking compliments for my City Girls. I was just kiddin with *Rdgldy *because I had posted a compliment on her CLs and she thanked everybody but me.
I guess I need to work on my "joking" :shame:


----------



## Kamilla850

dknigh wow that color is just stunning.  Congrats, they look so beautiful on you.


----------



## betty*00

rdgldy said:


> *Betty *00, *here are attempting modeling pictures of the pigalles. It is virtually impossible to do this yourself and if I asked anyone here they'd think I was nuts.


 
*rdgldy*, you are SO cute!!! I totally know what you mean about taking pics yourself. I was thinking that exact thing when I was taking pics of my red patent NPs. I was wondering how some of the gals on here do it themselves and make it look so simple, lol!!
Thanks for the pics, they are simply gorgeous on!!


----------



## karwood

dknigh21 said:


> These were waiting on my door step when I got home yesterday from work. Yellow Lady Gres.  I already wore them out last night to dinner to celebrate. Sorry that the pictures are kind of blurry.


 
I Absolutely love them!!!! The color is insanely gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*dknigh *I love the color. They look great on you.

*rdgldy*, they are very pretty.


----------



## betty*00

*dk*, the yellow Lady Gres is so pretty! What a great color for summer, congrats!
*rdgldy*, girl you have shoes comin' out of the woodwork, lol!! Those Eel Decollettes are TDF!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*dknigh21, *love the beautiful yellow color!  They are beautiful.


----------



## xboobielicousx

*dknigh21 - THEY LOOK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gorgeous!  the yellow is tdf!!!*


----------



## 8seventeen19

DK- I heard yellow LG's on the other page and my heart stopped!!! I need those I am collecting the rainbow you know?!? Those are just gorgeous on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

New ORANGE Pass Mules! LOVE LOVE LOVE them... They are Day-Glo orange.. seriously.. you need your sunnies to look at them. I have not a CLUE what to wear with them maybe my new zebra skirt!! WHEWW check the Outfit page tomorrow mmmk??


----------



## socalboo

*dknigh* ~ Your yellow Lady Gres are gorgeous on you! Good reason to celebrate, congrats!

*rdgldy* ~ I love your new purchases, especially your smoke eels! Very nice!

*shoeaddict* ~ WOW! I love them! They look hot on you girl! So cute!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy- *Your smoke eel decollettes, leopard ernestas nad pigalles are fabulous!!


----------



## karwood

*Shoeaddict:*  Those are super cute! That color is summery, fun and bright!


----------



## 8seventeen19

RDG, I just LOVE the Ernestas!


----------



## danicky

*Shoe,* lol I love the color. Congrats!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

OML So many beauties!!!

*dknigh* Wow! The Satin Lady Gres are stunning! Congrats!

*Betty* I would just die without my timer! you know I loooove your Velvets!

*rdgldy* I am so in love with both of your shoes! They are so perfectly unique. I would kill for those Eel Decolletes!

*Shoeaddict* The Passmules are so fun! i want a pair, but I am soooooo  broooooooke! ush:


----------



## Stinas

*dknigh*  - Those are TDF!  Where did you find them?
*rdgldy - *Great Collection!
Shoeadd - That color is stunning!  I love it.  Totally 80's cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

I  yellow shoes!  Congrats, *dknigh*!


----------



## *Lo

shoeaddictklw I love those Passmules! They are gorgeous and i love the color for summer!  Congrats


----------



## betty*00

*shoeaddict*, you got the orange! I love it! So bright and cheery, congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

*dknigh*, gorgeous!! The yellow is very beautiful on you. A very fun colour too!

*rdgldy*, I LOVE the eel! Very, very interesting looking shoes. They are so cool! Your Pigalles look great on you too.

*shoeaddict*, lovely Passamules! The colour is beautiful.


----------



## morfoula

dknigh21 said:


> These were waiting on my door step when I got home yesterday from work. Yellow Lady Gres.  I already wore them out last night to dinner to celebrate. Sorry that the pictures are kind of blurry.


 

stunning! i absolutely LOVE yellow shoes!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*Shoeaddictklw-* How hot are those?  WOW- Such a fun color!

*dknigh*-  Love them!  Gorgeous color- congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*dk*, that yellow is yummy
*rdgldy*,simply lovely
*shoe*...I have always been a lover of orange since the kindergarden. And I adore wedges. I loved em on Lo from the hills but wondered if they hurt after long wear.


----------



## Leescah

Wow thanks everyone for the lovely compliments!!! God this is quite addictive.. I almost want to buy more CL's just so I can post the pics on here and get lovely comments!! Hehehe... 

*Ally143* - In reply to your question below, yeah I do know what you mean actually, the back of the shoe is quite low isn't it? Although I haven't found it an issue at all apart from the slight heel slippage which I think is common anyway in CL's. Although I do wear these with those tiny little socks you can get with just about fit over your toes and heel - so they are low enough to wear with these. That makes a huge difference - no patent-induced rubbing/pinching etc - my feet are (secretly) protected by the teeny little socks!!!! 



ally143 said:


> *Leescah-* beautiful!! When I tried them on, I felt like the back of the shoe didnt cover my heel completely, I felt like they were going to fall offDo you feel the same thing? If so, was it easy to get used to it?


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks everyone for your positive comments. 

I am definitely taking a little break from buying-I'm up to 11 pairs since this obsession began a few months ago, but I will get my joy through all your new purchases!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i FINALLY got my UHG thanks to a TPF'er 

nude VPs with burgundy tip


----------



## dknigh21

^^^ Those are beyond gorgeous.  They look beautiful on you.


----------



## daisyduke947

SO BEAUTIFUL, *xboobie*!!! That pictures makes me love the nudes more!


----------



## LaDonna

those are pretty *xboobie*.  love the polish too!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*boobie*, those are yummy


----------



## karwood

*XB- CONGRATS!!!! *You got your UHG!!! Those Nude VPs are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Jzlyn

Electric blue pigalle


----------



## betty*00

*xboobie*!! OMG those are gorgeous!!! Those are my HG too only I am looking for the gold tip. Oh they're so pretty on you. And love the polish too! Fab!!
*Jzlyn*, I love your outfit! So chic! And the blue is so vibrant. I love how it matches your Balenciaga, beautiful!


----------



## betty*00

Oh dear *Jzlyn*, I can't stop looking at your Pigalles. Now I want a pair!!


----------



## karwood

*Jzlyn- *Those are beatiful!!!Lovely and stylish outfit!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Dang, this thread moves faaaast! 

*All of you look simply amazing*! This has been shoe voyeurism at its best this morning...


----------



## karwood

lovely&amazing said:


> Dang, this thread moves faaaast!
> 
> *All of you look simply amazing*! This has been shoe voyeurism at its best this morning...


 

I know!! You get a workout here from all the typing you do to  keep up with all  postings!!


----------



## shoecrazy

*xboobielicousx* - those are gorgeous! I'm so so jealous!


----------



## shoecrazy

*Jzlyn* - I love your outfit and your EB pigalles go so well with your EB Balenciaga. Are those straight-heeled? Do you mind telling me where you found them?


----------



## irishiris8

*xboobie*-  whoa, those are fabulous! damn, i think you've added to my HG list! 

*Jzlyn-* those are beautiful- there's nothing better than a pigalle 120, and with that bag, they look awesome!


----------



## xboobielicousx

shoecrazy,betty, karwood, deedee, ladonna,dknigh21, daisy ,irish- thank you so much! 


jzlyn - you look so AWESOME!!!!  i love that EB color so much...i have been looking for an EB Bal work bag like yours forever now with no luck..do you mind me asking where you purchased it?


----------



## Chins4

Ladies, I am loving all the bright colours here - I need shades for this thread at the moment


----------



## jlinds

Loving the EB with the Balenciaga and the NUDE VP!!!


----------



## Jzlyn

*shoecrazy*  They are straight heeled, got them from the CL boutique in Hong Kong in March. They still have a pair of size 40 or 41 last Friday.

*irishiris8 * Thanks dear. They are actually 100mm but straight heeled so they look higher. KWIM? I love your Mag ones in your avatar. I've been seaching for a pair forever!

*xboobieliciousx*  I got them from Paris back in Feb. It was sold out everywhere (that ships international) then and I had a hard time tracking down one. Recently a few girls at the Bal forum paid over retail for EB Work from Diabro. Try asking at the Bal forum, there may be a couple lying around NM or Saks somewhere. GL!


----------



## dknigh21

Thanks for the complements, everyone.  I&#8217;ve been wanting some yellow shoes for my collection, and when I saw these in the Lady Gres thread, I knew that these would be the pair.

**Lo* &#8211; I got them half a size up from my regular US size, and they fit perfectly.

*Shoeaddict* &#8211; You should definitely get them. The yellow makes them show stoppers. And no rainbow is complete without yellow. And I love, love, love your orange Pass Mules. I keep eyeing those shoes but don&#8217;t normally wear wedges. But that color is TDF, and they look fab on you.

*Stinas* &#8211; Thank you. I got them from BG after another tPfer posted a picture they received.


----------



## 8seventeen19

*boobie*!! OMG those are gorgeous!!! I am working on those next!!! My DH needs to get me those for Xmas!
*Jzlyn*, I love Love LOVEEE those Pigalles I NEEEED those for my Rainbow!! Where can I get a pair in 35.5????


----------



## krv

I finally got my Nude NPs, am so excited I had to share!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Woohoo!!!! Congrats! They look stunning on you, *krv*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jzlyn said:


> Electric blue pigalle




OOOOh, *Jzlyn*! I loooove your outfit so much! Those EB Patent Pigalles are TDF!

*xboobielicousx* Congrats on you UHG! They look gorgeous!


----------



## shoecrazy

beautiful, krv!


----------



## karwood

*krv- those are fabulous!!!*


----------



## sdesaye

Love that blue!


----------



## danicky

*Xboobie*, I absolutely adore them. Congrats!! I am searching for the same pair in a 7. I hope I find them some day! lol

*Jzlyn *very pretty.

*Krv,* they are stunning!


----------



## 8seventeen19

KRV- one of my HGS!!! Congrats!


----------



## betty*00

*krv*, beautiful!! I want the Nude VPs so badly!!! Lucky you, congrats! And love the red polish, looks great!


----------



## glamgrl921

i'm posting these all over the place cuz i'm in love!!! woo!!! at least for now my shoes can substitute for a person!


----------



## betty*00

*glam*, those are hot! hot! hot!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*xboobie....*I want...i want...i want...they are my HG as well!!!!!!  absolutely gorgeous on you!  sooo jealous...
*Jzlyn*-i love how your electric blue Pigalles match your Balenciaga bag!  your whole outfit is fab!!!
*Glamgirl*-beautiful!  wear them well!
*KRV*-love your nude VPs. So beautiful in you!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Glamgirl* those are soooo crazy beautiful!!!!


----------



## krv

sweet comments, thanks ladies!


----------



## daisyduke947

HOT, *glamgirl*!

*krv*, so beautiful!! They look great on you! LOL, I love your nail polish colour.

*Jzlyn*, I would have NEVER liked that shoe if I hadn't seen it on you! That colour looks amazing on!! Thank you for such a great modeling picture! You look absolutely awesome in them, especially with your blue bag!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Jzlyn....OMG what a great outfit! I love your blue Pigalles! Dang, another shoe I want now!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

glamgirl...those are ultra sexy
jzlyn, the blue electric...is poppin


----------



## glamgrl921

*betty
magdalena
jsg
daisy
deedee*

thanks for the luv!!!


----------



## natassha68

Holy wow !!... see what happens when you are on vacation??.... sooooo many new purchases, all soo lovely, wear them well ladies !!


----------



## cjy

My new satin fushia Lady Gres!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

cjy said:


> My new satin fushia Lady Gres!!!


 

I LOVE IT!! I love fuschia and I love Lady Gres (my UHG!!), I love them together!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

cjy said:


> My new satin fushia Lady Gres!!!



Oh my, they are beautiful!  Ladies, please, stop posting pictures of satin Lady Gres, you are killing me!  I want them.  Dam it.  Now I want them in blue, nude/punk AND fuchsia!

June


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Cjy* those are stunning! The color is so vibrant and they look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## LaDonna

*cjy* i wasn't so crazy about those, but after seeing yours i love them.  congrats!  they're a beauty!


----------



## cjy

Aw shucks you guys are so sweet!!!:shame:  I like them, too!!


----------



## karwood

*Glam- *Classic, stylish and sexy!!!

*cjy-  *All these recent pics from everybody getting the Satin Lady Gres is killing me. Blue, yellow and now PINK!!!! I love them all equally


----------



## natassha68

cjy said:


> My new satin fushia Lady Gres!!!



Gorgeous!! .. congrats


----------



## gemruby41

WOW *Cjy*, they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## morfoula

Electric Blue Pigalles!!!! Omg I Love Them!!!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

*Jzlyn* - Your EB Pigalles are TDF! The color just pops.

*Cjy* - Your Lady Gres look beautiful. I'm loving the new colors for them this season. All of them are so vibrant. They look lovely on you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

CJY- They are FAB!!! Just FAB!!! I NEED those in Yellow!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

cjy: ooooooh, pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

Stunning, *cjy*.


----------



## *Lo

CJY They are sOOOOOOOOOO Gorgeous I am sooo excited!  Congrats they look perfect on you!


----------



## surlygirl

cjy - so pretty! They look perfect on you. congrats!


----------



## irishiris8

*cjy-* Incredible!! The fuschia is truly TDF!


----------



## cjy

The color in the pics is pretty dead on too, if anyone was wondering. You are all too kind. I feel like the belle of the  ball!


----------



## danicky

*Claudia,* they look amazing on you. BTW, you have beautiful feet!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Claudia, WOW....girlllllll, those look awesome on you!!!  Love the color!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*cjy* Those are divine! Congrats on a stunning pair of shoes!


----------



## Kamilla850

cjy - congrats, they are truly stunning.


----------



## sdesaye

Claudia - I'm missing mine already.  You look MAHVOLOUS!


----------



## betty*00

*cjy*, fuchsia is my absolute fave color!! They are gorgeous!!! Congrats, love them!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*cjy*,those are soooo yummy


----------



## intheevent

*Jzlyn love the blue*
*KRV the nude np are tdf*


----------



## frozendiva

What beautiful shoes!


----------



## *Lo

Another pair of Fushia Lady Gres!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lo- They are gorgeous gorgeous!!! I love how your polish matches!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow Lo, those really pop!


----------



## *Lo

^^^Isnt that WEIRD!! LOL You would have thought i planned it, I cant take credit for it its actually pure coincidence, hehe


Thanks ShoeAddict and shoecrazy!


----------



## ceseeber

my new orange suede decolletes hard @ work


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow ceseeber - those are beautiful! I'm loving the orange suede!


----------



## Chins4

krv - that's a classic pair that will never date - congrats

ceseeber - love that pop of colour in those DecZeps

Lo and cjy - OMG THEY'RE GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOVE the orange ceseeber! I see you are hard at work _just_ like me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

ooohhh *ceseeber*! The orange suede is so fun!


----------



## Butterfly*

ceseeber - Love that color!!!  ...and welcome! 

*Lo - what pretty shoes! 


*I'm soooo behind (what else is new...), but I'm so happy for all you girlies!!  What gorgeous new eye candy!*


----------



## bogeyjay

JetSetGo! said:


> I just posted a bunch of pix in my 23 and counting thread, but in case you don't stop by, here are my new Swing Swings!


 
nice addition jet, but i must admit, your legs are a bit of a distraction .


chins - nice pigalles!  you can hardly go wrong with those.


ruby - those rolandos are crazy hot!


kamilla - the altadamas look great!  keep them!  do you have 100 pairs yet or are you still following your 1 in 1 out rule?


babypie - a gorgeous classic


mpa - those are cute.  looks like candy canes on your feet.


ally - those are sweet.  i wouldn't call them peanuts...lol.


shoeaddict - congrats on scoring the glitters!  very pretty.


gem - nice city girls for the city girl.


xboobie - congrats on your UHG's!  i can see why so many ladies love them.


jzlyn - those are hot!  i was never a big fan of the electric blue, but leave it to the pigalle to change my mind.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Oops! Sorry,* Bogeyjay*! I'll only post ankle shots from now on! Hehehehehe! 


*Lo* I missed your Fuchsia before! Congrats! They are truly gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are gorgeous.


*ceseeber,* very pretty. Love the color.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ooooo beautiful...*Lo**


----------



## betty*00

*Lo*, again my fave color! They look so pretty on you. 
*ceseeber*, what a great color! Congrats!


----------



## ceseeber

thanks! 
all the positive support is tempting me to invest in another fabulous pair.


----------



## shoecrazy

that's what we're here for!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, vibrant shoes, *lo*!

I love the orange, *ceseeber*!!


----------



## Stinas

xboobie - Those are TDF!  
*Jzlyn*   - Love love that color!
krv - Nude is the best!  Congrats!
Glamour - ARe those Pigalle or Gwenissimas?  Pics are too small for me to tell. They are soo pretty!
CJY - OMG!!!  Those are toooo prettyyy!!!  Congrats!
LO - I soooo want them!!! lol  Congrats!
Ceesebear - Love the color!  Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*ceseeber- *_Loving those orange decolletes._

**Lo- *_Alright, I just might have to jump on "Satin Lady Gres" bandwagon. They are simply waaay too gorgeous!_


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

just received these today! i just love them...

they are a bit big, any suggestions on good insoles?


----------



## danicky

My new "Sughero" brown cork.
http://


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous, *Danicky*! What fun! I always thought those were called the Haute Seurre or something like that...and then they were listed as the African Queens somewhere else! I trust you know what they're called since you actually own them. 

*LaDoctorFutura* Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## gemruby41

*LaDoctor*-Congrats!! They are beautiful.

*Danicky*-I really like those!  I like the fact that the cork is dark colored.


----------



## LaDonna

*LaDoctor*  i think i'm in love.  love those.
*danicky* so cute for the summer.


----------



## natassha68

*Lo said:


> Another pair of Fushia Lady Gres!!



again, good lord they are gorgeous in any color !!!.. wow they look great !!  enjoy


----------



## danicky

JetSetGo! said:


> Fabulous, *Danicky*! What fun! I always thought those were called the Haute Seurre or something like that...and then they were listed as the African Queens somewhere else! I trust you know what they're called since you actually own them.
> 
> *LaDoctorFutura* Congrats on your new beauties!


 

On the box it sais both: Haute Serrure and Sughero Dark Brown. lol

Thanx ladies. I am actually debating if I should keep them.:shame:


----------



## natassha68

Danicky - great corks, arent they soo comfy??  enjoy they look soo nice

 LaDoctor - they look perfect on you !!


----------



## Stinas

La Doctor - OMG....I LOVE them!!!
Dana - Love them!


----------



## natassha68

xboobielicousx said:


> i FINALLY got my UHG thanks to a TPF'er
> 
> nude VPs with burgundy tip



aawweee !!! sooo pretty


----------



## danicky

Thanx Stinas and Natassha.


----------



## JuneHawk

I have a birthday coming up next week.  The blue satin Lady Gres are on my birthday wishlist....I sure hope I get them!  Along with the other 4 pairs of shoes on the list (all Louboutins and Manolos).  A girl can dream! 

All those satin Lady Gres are tempting me to no end!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuuute, *danicky*!!! 

*LaDoctor*, GORGEOUS! I looove the "lone shoe" in the background. LOL.


----------



## danicky

^^Thanks.


----------



## honu

LaDoctorFutura said:


> just received these today! i just love them...
> 
> they are a bit big, any suggestions on good insoles?


 
Your VPs are gorgeous!!! 

For insoles I use Sure Comfort Halter Half Soles, they're super comfortable and keep my feet from sliding out of my shoe.

http://www.shoeocean.com/31262.html


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Danicky*, keep them! they're very unique and fun!

*LaDoctor*, beautiful!!

*Xboobie*, I'm in love with those nude vp's

**Lo*, just amazing!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

LaDoctorFutura~these are gorgeous!!!!    they look great with your tan!!
Dana~beautiful additions! congrats and wear them well
Lo*~ i love bright colors, especially on shoes!  These are total eye candy!!!


----------



## morfoula

beautiful shoes ladies


----------



## danicky

Thanx, *lovely, magda *and *morfoula.*


----------



## 8seventeen19

GORGEOUS daniky!!!


----------



## danicky

Thanks *shoeaddict.*


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> My new satin fushia Lady Gres!!!


 
 Gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ceseeber*, I love love love orange...those are yummy
*dan*, those are sooooo pretty
*Ladoctor*,I love animal print...those are lovely. Too bad I don't have a sole solution for ya.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My most recent purchases (all but one were on sale!!!)

Red Patent Pigalle 100mm ($250 after the Live.com 35% discount)











Black Piafs (not on sale ) The toe area wrinkled and the writing wore almost all the way off after the first wear. 











Black satin Salopina Strass (mispriced sale price of $275 from Barneys!)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Copper Paillete Decolletes (a purchase from Barneys.com that actually shipped!)











Black Infraditodonna's (present from my grandma, bless her heart, but they might be a tad too big even though they look like they fit in the picture)











Now I'm just waiting on my Red Ambrosinas (should be here tomorrow!) and my black/nude lace VPs.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^WOW...gorgous additions!!! i especially love the red patent pigalles...yum


----------



## cjy

Dana I love them and they look so nice on you!!!!


----------



## cjy

MPA wow you are on a roll!! I love them all!


----------



## joanniii

Those copper Decollete's look stunning!!!!


----------



## danicky

Thanks *CJY* and *DeeDee*.

*MPA,* lovely new purchases.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks *Chins4, Butterfly*, Jetsetgo, Danicky, DeeDeeDelovely, Betty*00, daisyduke947, Stinas, Karwood, Natassha68, Lovely&Amazing, and Magdalena*!  You ladies are the best!!


----------



## *Lo

Love the Dark Corks Danicky!! They look Gorgeous on you!

Your VP's are Hot LaDoctorFutura!

MPA your really on a ROLL!!!! Love all your new additions!


----------



## Chins4

MPA - wow, what beautiful new additions! Especially loving those Pigalles


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

OOOOOOOHHHHHHH MMMMMYYYYYYY GGGGOOOODDDDD....I think I just went to CL heaven....*xboobie* those are so beyond lovely........May I pretty please borrow your TPF ?? I want no I need these in a 37! 




xboobielicousx said:


> i FINALLY got my UHG thanks to a TPF'er
> 
> nude VPs with burgundy tip


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*mpa*,love your new addictions...the Pigalle are yummy...i am a sucka for patent


----------



## fmd914

Nice additions all!  LaDonna - those are outstanding!  MPA - whoah - nice haul - love the red on the pigalles!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*xboobielicousx* those are soooo yummy! congrats...


----------



## 8seventeen19

My Purse Addiction said:


> Black satin Salopina Strass (mispriced sale price of $275 from Barneys!)


 
Wow!!! I didn't give these a second look but they are gorgeous on!!! So lucky too!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*MPA*, your feet were made for Louboutins! I love all your new beauties!


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE all the purchases, *My Purse Addiction*!!! You need to change your name to, "My Shoe Addiction". LOL. I love the red patent Pigalle and the black Piaf is so beautiful. Also loooove the copper Decollete. Gorgeous!!


----------



## karwood

*MPA-* Wow! They are all gorgeous. Love the Salopina!


----------



## betty*00

*danicky*, beautiful! I've never seen that style before. Lovely!!
*Ladoc*, again those are so pretty! Congrats!
*My Purse*, oh my goodness congrats on all your new purchases! I am really startin' to feel the Pigalles. They are so hot! And love your polish btw, so fresh and bright!!


----------



## danicky

Thank you *Lo *and *betty. *I was actually debating if I should keep them, and I think I will. lol


----------



## karwood

*Danicky-*  I can't believe I did not see the pics of your gorgeous CLs! They look fabulous on you!!

*La Doctor- *I posted in your other thread. They are fun and lovely!


----------



## cocovalliere

I just bought my first pair of Christian Louboutins! I'm soo excited to get them in the mail. here they are.. I thought they would be a good addition for my fall wardrobe


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Coco - welcome to the Dark Side 

Can't wait to see your modelling pics!


----------



## Stinas

MPA - Nice haul!!!  I regret passing on the copper Decolletes.  Glad a TPFer got them!


----------



## Veelyn

I dont want to sound like a freak or anything.. but MY PURSE ADDICTION..These are some SEXY shoes and they look great with that toe cleveage!


----------



## Veelyn

These are TDFFFFFFFFFF!!!


----------



## Veelyn

THESE ARE MY HG'S!!

They look great!


----------



## Veelyn

These are gorgeous! Another HG


----------



## daisyduke947

cocovalliere said:


> I just bought my first pair of Christian Louboutins! I'm soo excited to get them in the mail. here they are.. I thought they would be a good addition for my fall wardrobe



Aww YAAAYYAY!!!


----------



## karwood

*Coco- *Congrats!! looking foward to seeing pics!

*All TPFers- Please don't forget to Watermark your pictures. Pics have recently been stolen from TPFers. These pics are being used for  the sole purpose of misleading buyers into thinking they are buying authentic CL shoes.*

*Just Looking after Everbody and Mr. CL!!*


----------



## danicky

*Karwood* thanx.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thank you everyone!!! You all are too kind :shame:




daisyduke947 said:


> I LOVE all the purchases, *My Purse Addiction*!!! You need to change your name to, "My Shoe Addiction". LOL. I love the red patent Pigalle and the black Piaf is so beautiful. Also loooove the copper Decollete. Gorgeous!!


 
LOL at the "My Shoe Addiction." If I ever start a collection thread, that's what I'll call it! I said a while ago that I should change it to "My Addiction To Everything" or "My Shopping Addiction" but in all honesty I've only bought two bags since joining this forum  so my username isn't really all that fitting anymore.


----------



## daisyduke947

My Purse Addiction said:


> LOL at the "My Shoe Addiction." If I ever start a collection thread, that's what I'll call it! I said a while ago that I should change it to "My Addiction To Everything" or "My Shopping Addiction" but in all honesty I've only bought two bags since joining this forum  so my username isn't really all that fitting anymore.



Only *2* bags?!?!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I know, right! I used to buy bags like crazy but now I buy CLs. Two bags is actually a lie because I forgot to include my MJ Hudson I just got in the mail.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOL. I love Marc Jacobs...I seriously use a key pouch every day as a wallet. His stuff is awesome. 

I love your striped Simples. So cute. Looks like two different bubble gum flavours.


----------



## flowergirly

Jzlyn said:


> Electric blue pigalle


Wow, do those ever look fantastic!!!

More pics!


----------



## gemruby41

*My Purse Addiction*- your purchases!!


----------



## gemruby41

This is the *Petit Rat* that I received today from BG. It's the same as the square toe pump shown on NM & BG website. I find them very comfortable.


----------



## daisyduke947

I like them, *gemruby*! I've been wondering how those looked on. Thank you! They look great on you!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Gem those look fabulous on you! Congrats! I was also wondering how they looked on and now I'm sold! How did you size in them?


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *daisy* & *MPA*. I sized the same as my simple pumps.


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* they are very pretty. I want to get them too.


----------



## natassha68

Fabulous Gem !! as always, you have impeccable taste


----------



## letsgoshopping

Doctor- The Kim Kardashian shoes! I fell in love with them in her picture but you wear them even better!

Purse Addiction- holy mother of shoes! I cannot believe you got those all on sale! I cannot even pick a favorite. You have gorgeous feet and super tiny ankles! Totally jealous! (Also I want to see a picture of your Marc Jacobs puh-leese....did you get the Chili???????)

GemRuby- what a great pair of shoes! I normally do not like square toe shoes but these are understated sexy. I just placed my order for a pair. I swear CL should start paying people on this forum because you ladies SELL his shoes!

Jzlyn- you are ON FIRE in that outfit! That purse/shoes combination is knockout!


----------



## IslandSpice

I just wanted to post a few of my new Loubies!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *IslandSpice*! I looove the Numero Prive. Beautiful! Congrats on your wonderful purchases!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gemruby* Those look great on you! thanks for posting them! I'm sold.

*IslandSpice* Wonderful buys!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

IslandSpice- great new additions!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Island- I LOVE the black greaspaints! I wish I could have gotten my hands on a pair of those Fontanetes!! Great purchases!


----------



## natassha68

Island -  the grease np's !!  

here's what  came to my door today  120 mm magenta pigalle's


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ LOVE them! I bought a pair a while back and sadly had to return them because I could not walk. I am so jealous of those of you who can wear them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My red Ambrosinas are here! The color is really vibrant in person. I think my red Pigalles sent me on a red kick because I want the red Armadillos now!


----------



## JuneHawk

They look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

b e a u t i f u l !!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

letsgoshopping said:


> Doctor- The Kim Kardashian shoes! I fell in love with them in her picture but you wear them even better!
> 
> Purse Addiction- holy mother of shoes! I cannot believe you got those all on sale! I cannot even pick a favorite. You have gorgeous feet and super tiny ankles! Totally jealous! (Also I want to see a picture of your Marc Jacobs puh-leese....did you get the Chili???????)
> 
> GemRuby- what a great pair of shoes! I normally do not like square toe shoes but these are understated sexy. I just placed my order for a pair. *I swear CL should start paying people on this forum because you ladies SELL his shoes!*
> 
> Jzlyn- you are ON FIRE in that outfit! That purse/shoes combination is knockout!


 That's a great idea. We model his shoes so well!


----------



## irishiris8

*mpa-*  Those just scream sex- like foot lingerie!....  How beautiful!!


----------



## evolkatie

Wow ambrosinas! I wish I had a reason to get a pair, they're way too gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

Love them!  I'm desperate for a pair in black.  Did you get them from Footcandy?


----------



## gemruby41

*IslandSpice*-great additions to your collection!! I'm loving the suede fontanete!

*natassha*-all I can say is SEXY, SEXY!! They look awesome on you.

*My Purse Addiction*-very pretty.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks ladies! I love being able to share my "new shoe excitement" with people who understand! 



gemruby41 said:


> That's a great idea. We model his shoes so well!


 
Agreed! A lot of times I see a shoe's stock photo and decide I'll pass on them, but then someone posts a modeling pic and I completely change my mind!

*Jh4200*- I did get them from Foot Candy! I've had them on my watch list since their sale first started and finally caved and bought them.


----------



## JuneHawk

My Purse Addiction said:


> Thanks ladies! I love being able to share my "new shoe excitement" with people who understand!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! A lot of times I see a shoe's stock photo and decide I'll pass on them, but then someone posts a modeling pic and I completely change my mind!



Sometimes the opposite happens though.  Not with me but it happened with my husband today.  I showed him a picture of the Joli Noeud Dorcets and he liked them.  Then I showed him a picture of what they looked like on (from the front) and he hated them   I'm debating whether I should cancel the order.

June


----------



## evolkatie

June, don't cancel yet! Wait until you try them on~


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Yeah! I say if you like them, go for it!


----------



## JuneHawk

I wouldn't have paid full price for them but at $299 plus tax, they are a steal and they are not ugly shoes by any means.  I asked him if I should cancel the order and he said "well, the shipping is free so you won't lose anything if you return them.  I'm probably not gonna change my mind but you can rent them if you want and see how they look".  I've been buying so many shoes shoes lately and having to return them because they don't fit.  He jokingly says I keep paying shipping fees to rent the shoes for a few days then send them back


----------



## jh4200

That's why free shipping coupons are the best!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you JSG, Gem, DaisyDuke, Natassha, MPA and Shoe! I am loving my new babies!

LOVE those magenta and EB Pigalles


----------



## IslandSpice

Gem, thanks for modeling the square toe! They look great...hmmm 

MPA those ambrosinas are awesome!!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOVING the Ambrosinas, *My Purse Addiction*!


----------



## karwood

*IslandSpice-*  Great additions! They are all lovely!
*Natasha- *Gorgeous! Love the Color!
*Gem- *Classic and stylish!
*MPA- *Those Ambrosinas are Stunning! Love them in Red!


----------



## danicky

*Islandspice,* love all of them. Wear them well!!! Congrats!

*Natassha,* wow thoese are sexy!!!

*MPA* very pretty, love the color.


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Those are too cute
Island - Great classic additions!
Natassa - I love those!!!
My purse - WOW  those are TDF!


----------



## Souzie

Here are my new purchases...hot pink Desir and black and silver Diskoteka.  <-- Those may go back.  I don't know, I'm kind of...meh about them.  The heels aren't as high as I would like.


----------



## Chins4

Gem - that's a beautiful shoe and the square toe makes it just a little edgy

natassha - you make any CL look hot but those are gorgeous on you

islandspice - great choices, especially the grease NP

MPA - loving the red on you, just screams 'lingerie for the feet'

zsouzie - great buys - the hot pink Desir looks so much better on than in stock pics


----------



## lovely&amazing

xsouzie said:


> Here are my new purchases...hot pink Desir and black and silver Diskoteka. <-- Those may go back. I don't know, I'm kind of...meh about them. The heels aren't as high as I would like.


 

No way are those Diskoteka going back! Both look amazing on you! I can see the Diskoteka with a great little mini and miles of leg!!!


----------



## natassha68

MyPurse- thank you !!....I can agree, they can be a bit challenging to walk in, but you can't beat them as far as sexiness .... practice, practice, practice !....  the ambrosina's, it is my favorite color in them, and you wear them well !  enjoy!

Thanks *Gem,Island,Karwood,Danicky,Stinas !!*you are all very sweet

Chins - what a nice thing to say


----------



## fmd914

Wow!  Loving all of the colors!  MPA, Natassha, jzlyn, xsouzie - those colors are hot! Hot! Hot!

Gem - very classy - are they comfortable? Do they feel like simples?

Island Spice - you got some great pairs!  Those NPs look so good on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*xsouzie* I love your Desirs! They are fab!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you Chins and Fmd! I know they are not very adventurous buys, but Chins, I did get the _CL SHIVERS_!!! 

xsouzie...you MUST keep the Desir!!! They are so hot!


----------



## Chins4

^Hooray for the CL Shivers!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*zsouzie*-loving the hot pink! Does your feet slide forward in the Diskoteka?


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for your kind words on my square toe pump. I love them!! I'm thinking of also getting the camel color, when BG gets them.

*Fmd*-I do find them comfortable so far walking around the house. It's a different feel than the simples because toe box on these are a little shorter. Also the heel is a little wider than the simples making it more sturdier.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thank you all so much!!! I've been extremely bad lately, and I really should stop, but it's sale season and I just get all 

xsouzie- LOVE LOVE LOVE those Desirs! What a sexy shoe! How did you size in them?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*gem,islandspice *and* nat*...love your new additions


----------



## cjy

Gem & Island!!! Love them!!!!!!!!!
Gem thoses square toes are tdf!


----------



## karwood

xsouzie said:


> Here are my new purchases...hot pink Desir and black and silver Diskoteka. <-- Those may go back. I don't know, I'm kind of...meh about them. The heels aren't as high as I would like.


 
*Xsouzie- Both pairs are fabulous!!*The Diskoteka looks gorgeous on you!!! I woud keep those, but I understand that you were hoping for them to have taller heels. If you are definitely not feelin them, then you should return them and get something else that  you really will love.


----------



## daisyduke947

*xsouzie*, the Desir looks great on you! I also like the Diskoteka. Beautiful shoes!!


----------



## irishiris8

*gem- *the square-toe pumps are so classic!  they look comfy, too!
*xsouzie- *love the desirs in the pink! the discotekas are lovely, but i agree- if you don't love them, wait to find something in a heel height you like better


----------



## morfoula

my newest babies!
love the color!!!!! so perfect for my trip to greece next week


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ WOW! They're glowing in the last picture!

HOT!  What a perfect fun pair to take on vacation!


----------



## Chins4

WOW Morfoula! OMG I need shades for those babies - they are HOT


----------



## morfoula

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ WOW! They're glowing in the last picture!



haha i know!! the flash does the shoe NO justice!!! (soft flash used)


----------



## 8seventeen19

*xsouzie* I love your new additions!! 

*Morfoula*- We're shoe twins!!!!   
Unless you own these shoes you have no idea just how bright they really are!!!


----------



## morfoula

shoeaddictklw said:


> *Morfoula*- We're shoe twins!!!!
> Unless you own these shoes you have no idea just how bright they really are!!!




i love them!


----------



## morfoula

shoe addict... i just looked at ur collection.
we're also twins with these hot mamas (not cl)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those look fantastic on you!! BUT I am really in love with that dress


----------



## JetSetGo!

*morfoula* i love those! So fun.


----------



## keya

morfoula ~ Love the color!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oooh! I got my passmules today, too! Love them!


----------



## keya

Jzlyn ~ Love the color!


       gemruby41 ~ I like the square toe pumps!


       IslandSpice ~ Great new additions, love the Decolletes on you!


       natassha68 ~ The Magenta pigalles look great on you! 


       My Purse Addiction ~ Love the new additions! 


        xsouzie ~ Congrats on your new additions! 


      cocovalliere ~ The Laponos are hot! 


     xboobielicious ~ The nude VPs look great, congrats!


    LaDoctorFutura ~ Those look great on you, your legs look a mile long!


   danicky ~ Great new addition!


   *Lo ~ The fuschia Lady Gres are beyond gorgeous. Seriously, I drool every time I see them, the color is just spectacular!


  ceeseber ~ Love the Decolletes, and the pup in your avatar is too cute! 


  JSG ~ I've complimented you on the Swing Swings before, they're gorgeous!


 cjy ~ The fuschia Lady Gres are TDF!


glamgrl921 ~ Congrats, they look great on you!


krv ~ Great addition, congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *morfoula*!! The orange looks fabulous on you. I also love that purple dress you have on! So pretty!


----------



## morfoula

*thanks ladies for all ur kind words *


----------



## gemruby41

*Morfoula*-HOT HOT!!


----------



## LaDonna

*morfoula* those are lovely.  congrats.


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *chins4*, *fmd914*, *jetsetgo*, *islandspice*, *lovely&amazing*, *daisyduke947*, *karwood*, *keya* 

*Gemruby41:* They do make my feet slide forward a a little.  They are made a bit wide.  Foot Petals tip toes should help that.

*Mypurseaddiction:* I went up half a size.

*Irishiris8:*  The Diskotekas are nice, but I was hoping the heel would be as high as the one shown on the CL site.  I'll keep them and wait for the other ones to show up and maybe sell these ones...

*shoeaddictklw*: They were to make up for the python o my slings that I didn't get...LOL...they were on hold for someone in case they didn't buy them.  They did. ush:

Thanks again everyone and congrats to everyone with their new additions!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks *Dee, Cjy and Gem*!

*Morfoula*, those orange beauties are WONDERFUL!!!! Island style all the way!!!


----------



## morfoula

IslandSpice said:


> Thanks *Dee, Cjy and Gem*!
> 
> *Morfoula*, those orange beauties are WONDERFUL!!!! Island style all the way!!!



can't wait!


----------



## karwood

*Morfoula - Your passmules look gorgeous on you.Congrats!*


----------



## rdgldy

loving the orange, *Morfoula-*they look great


----------



## rdgldy

My birthday simples!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love the color, *rdgldy*! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LaDonna

*rdgldy*  happy birthday!  what a lovely bday present.


----------



## Chins4

Beautiful colour rdgldy, love 'em


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Lovely, LaDonna* and *Chins*!!


----------



## gemruby41

*rdgldy*-Happy B-Day!! Very pretty simples!


----------



## daisyduke947

Yay! Congrats, *rdgldy*!!! They are such a pretty colour. Happy Birthday!


----------



## keya

rdgldy ~ love the color!


----------



## danicky

*Morfoula*, love the color.


*rdgldy*  very cute.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*xsouzie,rdgldy* love your new additions
*morfoula*, those are beautiful...and I love that nail polish


----------



## irishiris8

*rdgldy*-  what a pretty color!  happy birthday!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> My birthday simples!!!!!



Woohoo! Sometimes it's good to be blue on your birthday! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> My birthday simples!!!!!


I love them!! Great color!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!artyhat:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

rdgldy said:


> My birthday simples!!!!!


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! What a great way to celebrate- with a hot pair of CLs!


----------



## intheevent

rdgldy said:


> My birthday simples!!!!!



happy birthday rdgldy! Those simples are beautiful


----------



## karwood

RDGLDY- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Those Simples are Fabulous!artyhat:


----------



## Stinas

xsouzi - great new additions!
Morfoula - 
rdg - I love that color


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *deedeedelovely* and *stinas*!!


----------



## danicky

*Xsouzi,* lovely additions.


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks Danicky!


----------



## morfoula

thanks everyoneeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.  glad you liked my present!


----------



## shoecrazy

Look at what FedEx brought me today! I wasn't sure about these but I love them in person. I was afraid to pay lots of $$ for paillettes because they seem somewhat fragile so getting these on sale was great!


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Shoecrazy - show us your modelling pics


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gorgeous shoe!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Chins4 said:


> Congrats Shoecrazy - show us your modelling pics



Well, if you insist...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those look awesome with jeans!!! I can't wait to see an outfit you put together with those!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Shoecrazy......these are sooo fun!  congrats on your new additions


----------



## fmd914

Shoe crazy!  Love those!  Congrats on them.


----------



## rdgldy

shoecrazy said:


> Look at what FedEx brought me today! I wasn't sure about these but I love them in person. I was afraid to pay lots of $$ for paillettes because they seem somewhat fragile so getting these on sale was great!




Shoe- they are gorgeous.  I had the same ones in my Barneys cart this morning and let them go!!! SH**...........


----------



## daisyduke947

They are SO HOT on you, *shoecrazy*!!! Congrats! They are so beautiful!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## LaDonna

i love them *shoecrazy*!  i really should have got them ush:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Shoecrazy- I agree, they look a lot better in person! I was iffy on mine too but once I put them on it was love. They look great on you!!! And they look so sassy with the dark jeans!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

After 4 tries, I finally received these from Barney's today! I absolutely love them and they fit perfectly.

My collection is quickly growing...


----------



## rdgldy

Very nice!!! They look great on you.


----------



## dknigh21

shoecrazy - The look fab on you. Your modeling shots make me wish I'd gotten a pair.

ladoctor - Great color combo.


----------



## sdesaye

shoecrazy - I really, really love those!!!!  Anything under $985 is truly a bargain!  They even look really cool with jeans.


----------



## BellaShoes

Another 'simple' day in San Francisco....

Look at my new babies! I stopped into Barneys SF today and finally tried the CL simple pump (100mm/4 in heel) in black patent...

Needless to say, I fell in love... and here they are, home with me where they belong...

(my pic)


----------



## karwood

*Shocrazy-  *Your Paillettes are gorgeous. Love how they look on you!!!
*LaDoctor- *Yeaah! You got them! They look fabulous on you! And of course I love them, but then again I own the same pair
*Bella-  * Your Patent Simples are divine! A true classic, but still sexy and stylish!Congrats!!!


----------



## amymin

The fedex guy just became my new friend, En Passant:
















Sorry for the lousy phonecam pics. I'm too lazy to get dig out my camera.


----------



## morfoula

amymin-- your shoes look great!
i have 3 pomeranians!!!!


----------



## morfoula

shoe crazy--- there's no place like home  they're gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Shoecrazy*, they are beautiful.

*LaDoctor,* love them.

*Bella,* so pretty.

*Amymin,* very nice.


----------



## daisyduke947

*LaDoctor*, very cool!! The colours are so pretty!

*Bella*, beautiful!! Black patent is so beautiful. 

*amymin*, lovely! Great, great shoes!


----------



## gemruby41

So many gorgeous shoes!!!

*Shoecrazy*-beautiful beautiful! They look great with jeans.

*LaDoctor*-congrats, they are very pretty. Post some outfits when you wear them.

*Bella*-very classic, and you will get tons of wear.

*Amymin*-I've debated some many of getting the En Passant. They look fabulous on you!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

http://i37.tinypic.com/34oeqlh.jpg[IMG]

Holy crap that is huge. :s Sorry! But after quite some time on tPF, I'm finally posting photos.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I'll spare you before posting more after I can control the size.


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuuute! I like that it's so big though, because then I'll be able to recognize your sexy toes and fingers from afar.  I love the mesh! Very cool!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^^ LOL!!! You used the watermark suggestion someone posted in Stinas "Stolen Photos" thread!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

lol I thought it was a cute suggestion.  Thanks to whomever came up with it! And for reference, I don't sell on eBay at all so if these ever appear, the seller isn't me!


----------



## JRed

so many great pairs.  congrats everyone!

itsmyworld, i love the colour of your polish!


----------



## karwood

*Amymin- *Congrats! YIue Wn passant are really lovely. BTW- your doggy is so cute!

*ItsMyWorld- Too funny!! *I like it alot.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

JRed said:


> so many great pairs. congrats everyone!
> 
> itsmyworld, i love the colour of your polish!


 
Thank you! It is Chanel's Marilyn if you're interested. : )


----------



## amelaura

well this is my very first time able to post in this thread.

To my delight I had a package arrive today, with my very first pairs of CL's. They are preloved, but have only been worn once. I figured this was a good starting point for my collection!













Not the best photos, its something ill have to get better at doing!


----------



## rdgldy

*amelaura*, both pair are beauties.  They look brand new.  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*bella*, the simples are divine!!!
*amymin-*the en passants are really nice in person!!
*its my world*-no one will be copying your photos.  Your shoes look great!


----------



## karwood

*amelaura- *Congrats! Both of those pairs are absolutely exquisite!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats *amelaura*! I love the yoyos!! Are they black or navy?


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Bella*- Love the simples, but look at that view!!!
*amymin*- I love how your doggie is looking exactly like mine... like what the heck are you doing? The En Passants look great on you!
*ItsMyWorld*- I think I am going to start watermarking my photos like that! We're shoe twins!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *amelaura*...welcome to our lovely obsessive world

*itsmyworld*... pretty! Your watermark is funny...

*Amymin*..your new babies are beautiful!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, what nice additions everyone !! too many to do individual shout outs  lol !!


----------



## amelaura

Thanks guys, I was a little worried as I have never spent this much on shoes before, but could not be happier!

*shoeaddict* - the Yoyo's are actually a very dark grey


----------



## gemruby41

*itsmyworld*-love the CL's and your watermark!

*amelaura*-gorgeous!! I didn't even know the yoyo's came in satin.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Amelaura- what great pairs to start off your collection! They both look gorgeous on you!

But be careful because they're ADDICTING!


----------



## daisyduke947

*amelaura*, GORGEOUS!!! Those Yoyos are so beautiful!! I really love the second pair too. You bought amazing shoes for your first couple of pairs! Congrats! And welcome!


----------



## amelaura

*Gemruby* - thank you, i thought the yoyo's were a great basic and they were a bargain.

*My Purse Addiction* - thank you for the advice, I can certainly feel a slight addiction starting!

*daisyduke* - thank you for the welcome, of all the fashion forums I have visited this is definitely the nicest by far! You have all made me feel very much apart of the community!


----------



## BellaShoes

shoeaddictklw said:


> *Bella*- Love the simples, but look at that view!!!


 
Thanks shoeaddict, you are fabulous!!!...you should see what happens if I tilt the camera up about 5 inches...HELLOOOO San Francisco!


----------



## danicky

*Amelaura*, welcome. Very pretty shoes. Congrats!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Bella! Beautiful shoes and tilt the camera up! I never get tired of the views in San Francisco


----------



## irishiris8

It's so hard to keep up with this thread!  Beautiful additions everyone!


----------



## bambolina

irishiris8 said:


> It's so hard to keep up with this thread! Beautiful additions everyone!


 

So true! 
Beautiful new babies, all! Congrats everyone!


----------



## intheevent

amy- congrats I love en passant - very demure
bella- great shoes totally classic
ame-score!! I love a pre-owned bargain. You did good.
itsmyworld- your collection is really growing. Those are sexy
ladoctor- those look so good on you


----------



## Stinas

Amelaura - Nice additions!!  
Bella - You know who to call when you get tired of them! lol Very nice!


----------



## Chins4

Damn this thread moves fast! I was only on here 12 hours ago!

Shoecrazy those copper decs look TDF with jeans  I love them on you!

LaDoctor - those NPs really work with your skin tone, they look great on you 

Bella - what a classic, they are gorgeous  Bodes well for my next shopping trip to SF 

Amymin - the En Passants look so much better on you than in stock shots. Love them (and your furry friend )

ItsMyWorld - looking good, like the darker cork finish - very nice 

Amelaura - congrats on coming over to the dark side with some GREAT choices. Especially loving the navy Yoyo  very sophisticated.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*CiaoBella* Your Simples are TDF!!! I love the combination of that style with Black Patent. It really gives them a sexy edge. So hot!

*amelaura* Gorgeous Satin Yoyos!!!! I want a pair!

*It'sMyWorld* Love your Marchands! They look so hot on you!

*Amymin* Your En Passants are divine. I think this is a truly underappreciated style.

*LaDoctorFutura* Fabulous NPs! The print is so sexy!


----------



## amymin

Thanks everyone! The shoes fit really nice and if you have wide feet like I do they are a dream come true. 

The only other Louboutins I have are the black patent slings that came out a couple years ago and are similar to the Oh My style. I cannot wait until I can find some Simples or the Ron Rons in a 35! My holy grail are the Helmuts in a 34, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## keya

ItsMyWorld ~ Nice Mademoiselle Marchands! Love the watermark too 


LaDoctorFutura ~ Those look great on you, congrats!


amymin ~ The En Passants are cute, congrats!


Shoecrazy ~ The pailettes look great on you!!


amelaura ~ What a great way to start your collection! 


 BellaShoes ~ Love the Simples!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you lovely ladies!

*JetSet*! You are so funny... CiaoBella was taken on tPF so my tPF call sign is BellaShoes You made me do a double take as to which forum I was on!!
*Stinas*.. you know you are my go to girl for the pre-loved!
*chins*...do you travel to SF much... I am aching to get back to Europeush:
and 
*neverenough*... I will see what I can come up with for the next pic


----------



## betty*00

Oh dear catch up time again...
*gem*, very cute, congrats!
*Island*, love all your shoes but the black VPs are my fave!
*natassha*, great color!! They are so pretty on. 
*My Purse*, the red Ambrosinas are gorgeous!! I've been eyeing those for myself too! They look great on you. Congrats!
*xsouzie*, hot!! The hot pink Desir are so beautiful!!! Are you going to keep them?
*morfoula*, I love your pic! It looks like the Passmules are glowing! I love how bright they are. 
*rdgldy*, love the color!
*shoecrazy*, gorgeous!! So sparkle-y!
*Ladoc*, fun pattern!
*Bella*, a simple but classic pair, congrats!
*amy*, I've never seen those before, very pretty!
*ItsMyWorld*, I love your watermark!!! It's the best! And yes, your shoes are gorgeous too btw, lol!!
*amelaura*, I've been debating on whether or not to get the Yoyo's because I've heard other members complain about the pain but....when I look at yours,  not sure if I care anymore!! LOL! I want these, need these! I want the satin too! They are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Thank you everyone. : )


----------



## shoecrazy

After a nine month wait (almost to the day) - here they are!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuute, *shoecrazy*! They look beautiful!


----------



## betty*00

Aaaaahhh *shoecrazy*!! The Nude patent VPs are my HGs!! I"m so happy you _finally _got yours! Lucky ducky!! Congrats of course I love them!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

shoecrazy said:


> After a nine month wait (almost to the day) - here they are!




These babies are definitely worth the nine-month wait! Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

Love them *shoecrazy*.


----------



## danicky

*Shoe,* they are gorgeous. They look great on you. Congrats and wear them well!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you lovely ladies!
> 
> *JetSet*! You are so funny... CiaoBella was taken on tPF so my tPF call sign is BellaShoes You made me do a double take as to which forum I was on!!




Ahahahaha! I always just recognize you by your pic! Hehehehe.
I will have to call you Bella, then I will be right on both!


----------



## Stinas

Shoe - It was like having a nude patent baby! lol  I love them!


----------



## *Lo

^^^lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*shoecrazy*, love em...I love sequin and I would love to be able to pull of the nude...they look perfect on you
*Ladoctor*, lovely new addition
*amy*...both of your babies(CL and doggie) are too cute
*Bella*...those are so yummy
*Itsmyworld*...too funny...I adore your new CLs
*amelaura*...my heart belongs to the yoyo and in satin...dreamy


----------



## *Lo

ShoeCrazy - I loooove you bronze paillette decollettes!  They look great on you and with jeans, Congrats.  Oh and of course your Nude VP's are Fabulous, totally work the wait

LaDoctorFutura - Love NP's very cute for the summer they look great on

Bella - Great Simples!  Totally classic and gorgeous.

Amy- I really love the en passant they are so gorgeous and look beautiful on

ItsmyWorld -  gorgeous shoes! and grreat watermarking


----------



## sdesaye

Here's my Red Passementerie's  AND they're not going back!!!!!!!


----------



## betty*00

Oh *sdesaye*! So pretty!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Absolutely gorgeous, *sdesaye*!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Congrats sdesaye! How exciting! They look great on you and I like them even better in your photos than in the stock photos.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*sdesaye* Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## sdesaye

Thanks everybody.  They're actually way more wearable than I initially thought.  They have the same flavor as the lace versions of NP/VP.

I can't believe they cost this much!  I hope it isn't a harbinger.


----------



## annamoon

These are so cute, and look so comfortable, can you wear them all day?



Bagologist said:


> preview of what is to come,Bagologist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG THOSE ARE SOOOO HOTTT I know you're excited to get them!


----------



## danicky

*sdesaye,* they are stunning. Congrats!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*sdesaye- *I actually like them a lot more on than the stock picture, they color is quite stunning. I still don't think I could shell out that much money for them though. The DH just loves them so I might end up with them after all . I'd love to see what they look like from the top.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

shoecrazy said:


> After a nine month wait (almost to the day) - here they are!


 
I LOVE these. They are one of my favorite CL styles and colors. You can't go wrong with them and they look beautiful on  you.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

sdesaye said:


> Here's my Red Passementerie's AND they're not going back!!!!!!!


 
I love these as well. They keep temping me!


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> *sdesaye- *I actually like them a lot more on than the stock picture, they color is quite stunning. I still don't think I could shell out that much money for them though. The DH just loves them so I might end up with them after all . I'd love to see what they look like from the top.


 
Here you go!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OHHHH very, very pretty on! Perfect for a perfect LBD!


----------



## sdesaye

I really love them.  At this point they don't even seem that expensive (until you really think about what you could do with that same money).  I will never admit to anybody how much these cost.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*sdesaye *Your Passmenteres look fab on you!

*Bagologist* I love those Yoyos! I have them in Neon Pink and wish I could wear them everyday!


----------



## bogeyjay

MPA - those red pigalles can get you into some serious trouble.  then again, they could also get you out of trouble too .

natassha - those look great on you!

xsouzie - love the hot pinks!

morfoula - i see you wearing those in greece with a floppy hat sipping on an umbrella drink.

shoecrazy - the paillettes are blingin!  and congrats on the nude patent VP's!  i think i heard music when i read, "after a nine month wait, here they are."


----------



## laureenthemean

My newest additions (please excuse my feet):











Not sure if I should keep the Very Noeud, though...


----------



## JRed

omg laureen, i love both pairs.  i am especially jealous of your mad marys!


----------



## danicky

*Laureen,* they are both gorgeous. Wear them well!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *JRed *and *danicky*!


----------



## betty*00

l*aureen*, they are beautiful!! I love the VN, the bow's not as big as I thought it was.


----------



## 8seventeen19

GASP!!!! WHYYYY oh why would you not keep the Noeuds?


----------



## betty*00

Oh and the color is gorgeous too! The blue is so pretty!! Congrats *laureen*!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

laureenthemean said:


> My newest additions (please excuse my feet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should keep the Very Noeud, though...


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE the Very Noeuds. They are beautiful.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *betty, shoeaddict*, and *ItsMyWorld*!!


----------



## sunny2

Laureen, they are both gorgeous! I especially love the blue very noeuds!


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE your Noeuds, *laureen*!!! You must keep them!! They look great on you!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Oh Laureen, the Mad Marys! Awesome!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *sunny, daisy*, and *neverenough*!


----------



## gemruby41

*sdesaye*-those look way better on you than the stock photos. Congrats!!

*laureen*-the Very Noeuds are beautiful!! They will make any outfit pop.


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen*, both are beautiful.  Keep the Very Noeuds!


----------



## natassha68

Bella - Love your new babies !!! sooo pretty 

 Laureen -  your blue very noeud, don't part with them, they are lovely !!.. the mad's are always out  of this world, enjoy them 


Here is what my ups driver brought to me today   Black Kidskin Pigalle 120 MM Straight heel 














one more to follow.....


----------



## shoecrazy

Laureen - those are both fantastic and they look great on you.


----------



## natassha68

Nude Very Prive w/ Nude tip *faints* 












I find these nudes are cut alot different from my other ones, the peep closest to the toe is cut up deeper so it doesn't it your big toe cuticle anymore  VERY comfy, I'm on cloud nine!


----------



## *Lo

OMG Natassha!!!!! Your sooo LUCKY!!!  Your pigalles are soooo sexy and of course the nude/nude tip VP is FABULOUS!  Congrats you must be soooo excited


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Natassha, those are beautiful classics. Enjoy!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Love those VP Natasha... may I ask where you scored those? Not cutting in to the cuticle is a huge +!


----------



## rdgldy

Natasha,  they are lovely.  You look great in them.


----------



## natassha68

God, I was so excited I did'nt even look at the new addition ! lol..


Shoecrazy - Aawwee, congrats, I know what you mean for waiting sooo long, I think we have all been there !! enjoy them to bits!! they look smashing 

Sdesaye - O-M-G   the passenterie's are GORGOEOUS!!!

Bogeyjay - Thanks for the nice comment on the magenta pigalle's, I'm loving the color 

Lo - Thanks !! yes, I am OVER the moon about both pairs 

Neverenough - thank you  

ItsMyWorld - Yes, no cuticle rubbing ush:... wow, I;m not going to miss that lol !!... I got them from the Bev Hills Boutique, was on a 9 month waiting list....


----------



## natassha68

, thank you !





rdgldy said:


> Natasha,  they are lovely.  You look great in them.


----------



## daisyduke947

*natassha*, I ADORE the nudes!!! SO hot! I also looove those 120 Pigalle! Gorgeous!!


----------



## sdesaye

You have got to keep the VN's - they're FAB.  

I'm also really loving those nude VPs.

The pigalle's are amazing!  don't wear those on the street, you'll cause a wreck.


----------



## gemruby41

*Natassha*-the Pigalles are breathtaking. They look fantastic on you!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lauren*....my eyes...noeuds...love em
*nat*, both are sexy


----------



## bogeyjay

laureen - i'm digging the mad mary's!

natassha - thank the ups driver for me for delivering those beauties.  they look fantastic on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

And......... Here are my babies now....my newly re-soled Louboutins!!!!

(check out the CL cobbler resource thread for the 'before' pics)



(personal pics)

My Anthra Metallikas.....






My Black Patent Metallika's.....







My Beige Super T's...........






And.... My Lady Gres!!!


----------



## danicky

*Nat,* they are both stunning.  They look great on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*BellaShoes*,


----------



## BellaShoes

*natassha*...they are fabulous, both of them. I have attempted the pigalle twice now and have had to find them both new homes.. I just cannot manage the 5 inch straight heel...YOU ROCK!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks again daisyduke... I am sooo excuted, I just had to post here too


----------



## Stinas

*sdesaye* - I loveee those!!! 
Laureen - OMG! You have to either keep the Noeuds or give them to me!!
Natassa - How beautiful!
Bella - They came out soo good.  Nice classic pairs!


----------



## karwood

*ShoeCrazy-* Your Nude Patent VP are fabulous. I love them!
*sdesaye- *Those are absolutely EXQUISITE!!!!
*Laureen* Congrats on your gorgeous shoes! LOve the Mad Mary!
*Natassha* Those Pigalles are Uber-Sexy!  Love the Nude Patent VP!!
*Bella-* Excellent additions. Love the Super Ts and of course my all -time  fav, the Lady Gres! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Amazing, amazing shoes - you wear them beautifully.  I'm so jealous!


----------



## fashionispoison

ohmyGod i haven't been on TPF that much lately and ahhh i missed it so much!!! definitely missed seeing these sweet babies


----------



## irishiris8

*laureen-*  LOVE the very noeuds!!  what a gorgeous color!  they look fantastic.  The mad marys are awesome, too!

*shoecrazy-* those VPs are TDF!  definitely worth the wait!

*sdesaye-*  wow, those look even better than the stock photos!  enjoy!

*natassha-* those pigalles are so classic!  and the VPs are incredible!  congrats!

*bella-* they turned out great!  you have a wonderful collection going


----------



## fashionispoison

yum yum yum!!! beautiful ladies!


----------



## socalboo

Okay, catching up on my 2 favorite threads! Seriously, I think it was about 20 pages! I hope I didn't miss anyone!
*Note to self, login to tpf at least once a day during sale season!

*xboobie* ~ Beautiful classics! I love the VP Nude/Burgundy!

*Jzlyn* ~ Very hot! Great match with the bag, gorgeous color!

*krv* ~ Nude/Nude NPs, beautiful! I love them!

*glamgirl* ~ Those are hot! They look so Wintery to me and I love Winter. So beautiful!

*cjy* ~ OMG! Those are stunning! I love the color! Very hot! I wasn't sure about Lady Gres until I saw them on you, beautiful!

*lo* ~ You too! You guys are making me want them, badly! They look amazing on you! I love how your polish matches too!

*ceseeber* ~ Great color! They look great on you, what a fun pair of Decolletes!

*LaDoctor* ~ Love the print on that pony hair, gorgeous! Nice NPs too, glad you found your size!

*danicky* ~ Your corks are so pretty! I really love those on you! The dark cork is so fab!

*MPA* ~ You've been busy girl! Love your new additions, especially your red Pigalles and your Ambrosinas gorgeous! Oh, and your Paillettes, all of them, beautiful!

*coco* ~ Congrats on a great first pair! Modeling pics!

*gem* ~ Aw, your square toe pumps are so pretty! I love them, they look great on you!

*island* ~ Very pretty and classic! Love them all!

*natassha* ~ Hot! I love the Pigalles, so sexy!  black kid Pigalles and Nude/Nude VPs they both look hot on you!

*xsouzie* ~ Love the strappy sandals! No! Don't return the Discotekas, they look amazing on you, plus, it's Summer, you _need_ those!

*morfoula* ~ You are so cute! Love the orange Passmules, girl you are tan! Great purple dress!

*rdgldy* ~ Happy Birthday, a little late! I love your blue Simples, very pretty!

*shoecrazy* ~ Your copper Paillettes are so gorgeous! I love how they look with jeans! Aw, you're making me sad that I passed up on the acid green ones!

*amymin* ~ Very nice!

*Bella* ~ Black patent Simples are so fabulous! Congrats! Nice soles!

*ItsMyWorld* ~ Those are very sexy, they look great on you! I like the mesh/cork! Looks great with your Marilyn polish, I have that one too! Love your watermark too!

*amelaura* ~ Congrats on your first 2 pairs, they are beautiful!

*shoecrazy* ~ Beautiful! So worth the wait! Congrats!

*sdesaye* ~ Those are gorgeous!

*laureen* ~ Love the color of your Noeuds, keep them they are gorgeous! And your Mad Marys are so fun, I just love those!


----------



## irishiris8

Wow *Socalboo-* I guess I can't get lazy when I fall behind!  Look at you go!  hehe


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you for your lovely comments, everyone!  Too many to name, but I appreciate each and every one!


----------



## luxlover

I agree with everyone Laureen. You're shoes are gorgeous. I love the color


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *lux*!  When in doubt, come to tPF for enabling, huh?


----------



## Shopalicious

laureenthemean said:


> My newest additions (please excuse my feet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should keep the Very Noeud, though...


 
Oh My God.. Lauren..!! They are both stuning !! Let me know if u are not keeping them  I love the very Noeud .. and thinking abt getting them ..


----------



## Chins4

Laureen, loving the blue of those Very Noueds 

Natasha - those are both gorgeous, especially the Pigalles - they look hot on you 

Bella, nice to see your babies back home safe and sound - looking good


----------



## xboobielicousx

natassha - LOVe both! the nudes are TDF 

laureen - the blue very noueds are beautiful! please keep them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies for all of your fabulous thoughts! I am soooo happy to have my new re-soled CL's... it truly is like coming home with new shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Natassha*! We are Kid Pigalle sisters! Where did you get them? AFIK, only Horatio ever received them, and of course, NGG got hers from them. Your VPs are TDF, too!

*Bella* Oooh... your new soles are stunning! You make me want to do all mine! I wasn't happy with Arty's work though, so I'm not running over there with more anytime soon. Maybe I should bring mine out to SF!  BTW, I want all the shoes you got re-soled!


----------



## natassha68

Wow !!! Thank you all sooo much for all the wonderful compliments on the pigalle's and nude vp's !!! I truly appeciate them ....I  TPF !


----------



## keya

natasha ~ Great new additions, congrats! 


  BellaShoes ~ The resoling looks great!



 laureen ~ Love the new additions! Tell me, are the Mad Marys as uncomfortable as I've been led to believe? I really want a pair, but I want to wear them to a concert where I'll be standing on my feet all day (lining up outside to get a good spot etc.) but I'm afraid they would kill my feet if I tried that.


sdesaye ~ Love the red!!


Shoecrazy ~ The nude VPs look fab, congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My black & nude lace VPs came today! So excited to have finally found a pair!


----------



## socalboo

MyPurse ~ Those are absolutely GORGEOUS! They look great on you!


----------



## danicky

MPA, very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

MPA, where did you find those? I've seen the lace in the yoyo style before but I don't like the exposed platform. I didn't know the laces came in VP./ *adds another CL to wish list* They look so sexy on you, total lingerie on your feet. Oh, and get working on that collection thread because with all your gorgeous recent purchases I would love to see your collection!!!!!!!!

BellaShoes, your new soles look great! And you have my UGH shoe- the fuschia lady gres! 

Natassha, oh how I envy you 120mm pigalle ladies! Those are the ultimate sexy shoe. Unfortunately I imagine I wouldn't look too sexy with a broken neck because those puppies are TOUGH to walk in! hahahahah

Laureen, the shade of blue is stunning. I love that style on others (it was my HG for a while) but when I tried it on it it broke my heard that it did not look good on me. So I will live vicariously through you, because they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *keya* and *lgs*!

*keya*,  I haven't worn them out yet, but I have worn my suede Rolandos.  They actually weren't that bad, though I didn't stand _that_ much (wore them to a party, so there was some walking around and standing, not a whole lot).  I'm a pretty heavy person, though, so my threshold is probably lower than someone who weighs less.  Also, if your Mad Marys are patent, that might make a difference as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

*MPA*, I love the VPs!  I'm not a huge fan of the lace overlay on the other styles, but I love them on the VP!


----------



## rdgldy

*MPA*, I love the lace VPs-one of my favorites!

*Bella, *the resoles look awesome.


----------



## sdesaye

Those lace VP's are KILLER!!!!!


----------



## luxlover

MPA, the lace VP's are awesome. great buys!


----------



## karwood

*MPA- *Your Lace VPs are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

*MPA*-beautiful lace VP's.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE the lace VP's!!! I have the lace yoyo zeppas but they just look funny to me so I never wear them.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks everyone! I was watching a pair of the lace Pigalles on ebay (still love that style!) but when these popped up I loved them a little more! 

LGS- I got them on ebay. I promise I'll post a collection thread soon. Maybe for my 2000th post (only 99 more to go!)


----------



## lovely&amazing

Okay, if *Shoeaddict* and *Morfoula* will have me...can I be a triplet??

Attached pics of my two current _favorite_ things...


----------



## danicky

*Lovely*, lol they are very cute. Congrats!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*lovely*-they look so pretty against your skin tone!!


----------



## karwood

lovely&amazing said:


> Okay, if *Shoeaddict* and *Morfoula* will have me...can I be a triplet??
> 
> Attached pics of my two current _favorite_ things...


 
*Lovely&Amazing-* FABULOUS!!! You three gals are totally rockin in your passamules.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *My Purse Addiction*!!! Such a stunning pair!

Your wedges look fabulous on you, *lovely&amazing*!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow I am making a mental note to check this thread daily because otherwise I can't keep up with all the new additions.  Everyone looks so great in their shoes.
Laureen - why in the world would you ever consider parting with the blue very noueds?  They are so beautiful and very HTF.  And the madmarys are just perfect, I was originally scared that those shoes were going to be trendy/seasonal but I really think that they are classic and fresh.  
Natassha - the black pigalles are so sexy on you!  That is the perfect pair of CLs.


----------



## lovely&amazing

_Why_, thank you, *Danicky*, *Gem*, *Karwood* and *Daisy*!xoxo

p.s. *MPA *Love the lace, Sister!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

YAY K!!! I  them on you!!! What are you going to wear them with first?? And of COURSE you can be a tripplet!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Kamilla*!  I think everyone has convinced me to keep them...


----------



## lovely&amazing

shoeaddictklw said:


> YAY K!!! I  them on you!!! What are you going to wear them with first?? And of COURSE you can be a tripplet!!


 

Well, I was thinking of wearing them with my white 7fam bootcut jeans, navy blue spaghetti strap halter and a stunning scarf from banana republic (pic attached and property of Bananarepublic.com)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh NICE! I actually didn't read who it was by but I just saw it and assumed it was Hermes! haha! It's gorgeous... is it there now? I am a sucker for them! 
The shoes look great with navy!


----------



## dknigh21

*Shoecrazy* &#8211; Your nudes are TDF. That red tip is so hot!
*Laureen* &#8211; Your Very Noueds are gorgeous. I love the color. And I love the Mad Marys.
*Natassha* &#8211; You Pigalles are smokin&#8217;. And the nudes are beautiful.
*Bella* &#8211; Your Metallikas are super sexy. Love them.
*MPA* &#8211; I love the lace. Congrats!
*Lovely* &#8211; I love the orange. That color is so bright. Great pop.


----------



## fashionispoison

fav CLs in my collection so far


----------



## lovely&amazing

shoeaddictklw said:


> Oh NICE! I actually didn't read who it was by but I just saw it and assumed it was Hermes! haha! It's gorgeous... is it there now? I am a sucker for them!
> The shoes look great with navy!


 
LOL! The scarf is brand new from the fall collection...I'll post an outfit pic when it gets here.

*Fashion*, you look incredible!


----------



## irishiris8

*fashionispoison-* OMG I love those Sometimes!!! They look so great on you!  Grr, my wishlist just keeps growing...


----------



## irishiris8

*MPA-* Those are so gorgeous!  Did you find them on eBay?  Congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Fashion,* I love your outfits.


----------



## amelaura

*Fashion* you are one stunning girl, with an amazing sense of style!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

fashion, your photos and outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## Missrocks

Fashionpoison~ I love your sense of style! I wasn't sure about the sometimes until I saw them on you! Love it~


----------



## techie81

Fashion, I absolutely adore that first dress. :O Where is it from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Missrocks

Adding JAWS to the thread!


----------



## irishiris8

^^^  Incredibly chic!!  Love the new avatar *Missrocks!*


----------



## MsFrida

My Purse Addiction - LOVE the lace! 
Fashionispoison -


----------



## MsFrida

500th page btw, wow


----------



## dknigh21

Fashion - Your dresses are perfect with the Sometimes. Great outfits.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lovely *Fabulous Passmules! 

*MPA* I am loving your Lace VPS!!!! So sexy.

*Fashion*  You look fantastic. The Sometimes look so great on you and that Paisley dress is TDF!

*Missrocks* My jaw(s) just dropped. Those are hot! Congrats!


----------



## sara999

wow fashion! i already want the sometimes and now i do even more!


----------



## Leescah

fashionispoison said:


> fav CLs in my collection so far


 
*Fashion* those Sometimes look stunning on you (loving the outfits as well!!) - you just made me want them as well!! Are they comfortable enough for a day/shopping shoe (my stupid feet are as delicate as little rosepetals so I have to ask LOL)?


----------



## xboobielicousx

missrocks - i absolutely LOVE the jaws!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Fashion*-haven't seen you here in awhile. You are rockin' those Sometimes!!! I love the first dress!

*Missrocks*-Congrats!! They look great on you!


----------



## sep

fashionispoison said:


>


 
Gorgeous shoes...  I love this whole look! :okay:


----------



## keya

fashionispoison ~ The Sometimes look great on you!


 Missrocks ~ The python Jaws are one of my alltime favourite CLs. Congrats, they're stunning!


lovely&amazing ~ Love the Passmules! I want a pair! 


MyPurseAddiction ~ The lace VPs are sooooooo beautiful, they're like lingerie for the feet! I'd def. need a pair if it wasn't for the fact that I have a pair of nude satin with black lace Dior pumps. I guess I just always told myself that I didn't need two pairs in the same colors (only wore the Diors once) but your pics are making me change my mind 


laureen ~ Thanks! I've been lusting after the patent Mad Marys, although I'm fairly certain I'd end up cringing with every step if I ended up wearing them to a show (I'm one of those weirdos who stand in line all day to get up front )


----------



## lovely&amazing

These are amazingly gorgeous! *Missrocks*, you wear them well...



Missrocks said:


> Adding JAWS to the thread!


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks *Irishiris, Jetset, Xboobie, Gemruby, Lovely&Amazing, Keya*! I'm so excited to wear them today!


----------



## keya

My magenta Pigalle 120 with Decollete heel arrived today.

No modeling pics as unfortunately they're cut too low for my wide-ish feet so I have a 'hang over'. It doesn't look very flattering :s  That combined with the fact that I already have purple Sirenes makes me think I'm not going to keep them (or, I might put them up on a local version of Craigslist and if there are no takers I'll know it's just meant to be )


----------



## danicky

*Missrocks,* they are really pretty.

*Keya*, I love them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Stunning, *keya*! Those are a real treat.


----------



## gemruby41

Pigalle's just make you !!


----------



## keya

Thanks, danicky, daisy and gemruby. I'm just --> because they make my feet look awful.


----------



## irishiris8

*keya-* they're beautiful!  definitely one of my favorite CL colors!


----------



## amymin

*Keya - *So pretty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yay Keya! Too bad we aren't the same size.. I'd take them off your hands! I wanted these but I just couldn't ever pick up the phone for them


----------



## keya

Thanks, irishiris, amymin and shoeaddictklw


----------



## Missrocks

Keya~ Those are such a beautiful color and a sexy shoe!


----------



## *Lo

I went to BG yesterday and found the Blue ones!! The color isnt photographing how they look IRL but they are my new favorites


----------



## irishiris8

**Lo-* that sound is my jaw scraping the floor... that blue is TDF!!


----------



## daisyduke947

OMG **Lo*!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

How amazing!!!


----------



## Missrocks

OMG! I just was dreaming about those last night.
Those are beautiful Lo!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-that is a BEAUTY!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Lo - They're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are very pretty. Wear them well.


----------



## keya

thanks, Missrocks 


*Lo ~ They are STUNNING! Congrats!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Fashion,MissRock,Keya* and *Lo*....my eyes can't take the lovely new additions...enjoy em


----------



## danicky

Here are my new Espadrilles:


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Huge pics? LOL they are so tiny! 

I looove them! Are they the Piluca?


----------



## danicky

^^ LOL, they were huge before. I don't know what happened.

Yeah the Piluca's.

It's better now. lol


----------



## daisyduke947

You could upload them to Photobucket.com or Imageshack.us. You can control the sizing that way. 

And they look fabulous on you! They look so good. Very cute!


----------



## gemruby41

Me likey *danicky*!!


----------



## danicky

Thanks *Daisy* and *Gem. *
I figured out how to do it. lol


----------



## Stinas

Lo - I want themmm!!!
Dana - YAY! we are twins now lol....mine look higer than yours?


----------



## danicky

*Stinas*, lol we are twins!!! We should wear them when we meet up.

Yeah, yours are a little higher.


----------



## gemruby41

*Danicky*, where did you find those? They look so good on you and Stinas!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lo! Lo! Lo! Those are so so so pretty!!!! 

Fun Stinas & Danicky!


----------



## evolkatie

OO pretty  Ever since I saw the piluca's on Stinas, I'm dying for a pair. They were on sale at saks too but I couldn't find them in my size


----------



## Chins4

OMG I'm losing track of the new additions- between us we must be keeping the economy afloat 

MPA - love the VPs, I have the Pigales in that finish and I adore it - it's so subtly sexy 

L&A - the colour on those wedges POPs - it's such a hot, summer shade 

Fashion - you always look so pulled together, really admire your style 

Miss Rocks - those shoes are one of my 2 ban-breakers, they look FAB on you. I'm green with envy :greengrin:

Keya - the more I see that shade, the more I think I might need it 

Lo - YOU ARE SO BAD FOR ME! They are beautiful 

Danicky - they look gorgeous on you - perfect for wearing anywhere in the summer, congrats


----------



## danicky

Gem , I got them on Ebay.

Thanx ladies. They are so comfy.


----------



## irishiris8

*danicky-* very cute!


----------



## IslandSpice

*Lo said:


> I went to BG yesterday and found the Blue ones!! The color isnt photographing how they look IRL but they are my new favorites


----------



## evolkatie

OMG!!! I just saw the satin blue lady gres! ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I have been trying to resist those blue Lady Gres for the longest time, but seeing Lo's picture officially made me cave! That is one hot shoe! Great purchase!!!

Danicky- I really like the slightly lower height on those Pilucas! They look great on you!


----------



## danicky

*Irish* and *MPA*, thanx ladies.


----------



## ksammon

omg !!!!what are you going to wear with them with I LOVE THEM


----------



## karwood

*Fashion- *Love your taste in style and Cls
*MissRocks-*  Your CL Jaws are gorgeous. Congrats!
*Danicky-*Love your Espadrille. 
*Lo-*Those Satin Lady Gres are DIVINE!!!!


----------



## karwood

My Black Nappa Armadillo:


----------



## irishiris8

Yay *Karwood!*  You got them!!!  They are truly TDF


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *karwood*!


Ooh, I was thinking about the Lady Gres. What if they were in navy satin? Or CORAL satin? A white or ivory satin would be beautiful for weddings. A light pink or a turquoise blue would be amazing too.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oooh, coral satin sounds amazing! I love coral!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Karwood*-what a hot shoe! they look gorgeous on ya!
*dana*-very cute! 
*Lo**-love, love, love the color on your lady gres...amazing!!!!!!!!
*Missrocks*`OMG...Im going to faint!  hot, hot hot!!!  love the blk/white combo on your Jaws
*Keya*-your new Pigalles are TDF!  love the color.


----------



## funandsun

These are my new Rodita's.  My first pair of CL's!





And these are my new Jlenia Slides in Copper.  They may be going back.  They were on sale so I thought I'd give them a try.  I think my big feet look better with a higher heel.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^congrats on your very first CL pair! what a great summer shoe!!!  wear them well


----------



## msJenna

TADA!
Not exciting at all compared to everyone else's though


----------



## danicky

*Karwood *and *Magda,* thanx ladies.

*Karwood,* love the Armadillo's. They look great on you.

*Funan,* very pretty.

*MsJenna,* very nice collection.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lo-  I am dying for a pair!!! 
Danicky- Just love those!!
Karwood- You already know how much I love those!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Lovely, *funandsun*!! I looove the copper slides!

*msJenna*, they look great! Such beautiful shoes!


----------



## JuneHawk

*Lo said:


> I went to BG yesterday and found the Blue ones!! The color isnt photographing how they look IRL but they are my new favorites



I SO want these!


----------



## rdgldy

*msjenna*, you are off to a great start!


----------



## natassha68

MyPurseAddition - I  your lace vp's !! I eyed those on ebay, but I knew they would be to big, enjoy them !!

Letsgoshopping- Thank you for the nice comment, you can do them to, just take a bit of practice 
Thanks Kamilla & dknigh21 !

Fashion - great outfit top to bottom !
Miss Rocks -  your python jaws !!! ... now if I could only find my size in Red python lol !!... wear them well
Keya- Love your new pigalle's 
Lo - O- M- G- !!! Is all I can say 
Danicky & Stinas - Sooooo cute, I  the color combo, enjoy ladies !!
funandsun - congrats on your first CL purchases, I'm sure they will not be your last ! lol

MsJenna - Nice collection


----------



## danicky

*Nat,* thanks girl


----------



## natassha68




----------



## karwood

*IrishIris,Daisy,Danicky,ShoeAddict,Magdalena:Soooo Much!!!!*

*FunandSun- *The Rodita looks lovely on you. If you are not feelin the lslide, then you should return them and find something you will love.

*Jenna-  *It is nice collection. We all started small with a small collection! Believe yours will grow in time


----------



## glamgrl921

ksammon said:


> omg !!!!what are you going to wear with them with I LOVE THEM


oh i love these!!! tried them on at bg, but didn't fit!!!  wear them well!!


----------



## glamgrl921

funandsun said:


> These are my new Rodita's.  My first pair of CL's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my new Jlenia Slides in Copper.  They may be going back.  They were on sale so I thought I'd give them a try.  I think my big feet look better with a higher heel.




white roditas were my first pair of cl's too!!! back in may ( or was it april...eh, whatever)!!! now i'm on pair #3!!! they look beautiful on you!


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you for the compliments ladies!!! i've missed you girls so much! i know i've been MIA. i moved..well like a month ago but am trying to get used to the new commute and...uh not being home anymore and i started a blog so i've been spending a lot of time on that! i'm slowing creeping back in to TPF though :x

*Lo *the blue ones are AMAZING!


----------



## Stinas

Karwood - Those are purrddyy
Funan - Love the copper

MsJenna - Nice collection!


----------



## Chins4

Karwood, they look great on you - are they comfortable?

funandsun - loving the Roditas, very sexy 

msJenna - those iowa MJs are hot - can we see modelling pics?


----------



## Chins4

Check out my Ebay bargain $360 for Pony VPs!


----------



## natassha68

Wow Chins !!! they look sooo great on way !... congrats for such the deal


----------



## gemruby41

*funandsun*-love the Rodita's!! They have such a fun edge to them.

*Chins*-why do you have to tease us with such a great bargain? Congrats, they look fabulous!!


----------



## karwood

*Stinas and Chins- Thank you!!!!!*

*Chins- *They are comfortable. The leather really soft, which is pretty unusual.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Chins*! The colour is very unique.


----------



## Missrocks

Danicky~ Very cute! 
Karwood~ Glad you finally got your armadillos! Very nice!
Ms. Jenna~ Nice collection!
Funandsun~ Congrats!
Chins~ What a great find!


----------



## danicky

*Chins*, they are very cute. And a great deal!

*Missrocks,* thanx.


----------



## *Lo

*Thank you* Irishiris, daisyduke, rdgldy, MissRocks (Im glad im not the only one who dreams about CL's, hehe), Gemruby, Shoecrazy, Danicky, Keya, DeeDeeDelovely, Stinas, Jetetgo, Chins, IslandSpice, EvolKatie, MyPurseAddiction, ksammon (I plan on wearin ghtem with EVERYTING, When I tried them on I was wearing jeans and a cute flowy top and they looked great and they will also be great for a more formal wear and nighttime), karwood, magdalena, shoeaddict, Junehawk, Natassha, Glamgrl, and Fashionispoison!  I love you all my CL Family!!

Ok so I FINALLY received these today after waiting over a week (ground shipping isnt for me, lol)  I would like to specially thank Stinas for suggesting i needed them, bc now that I have them I realize I DO need them


----------



## betty*00

OMG *Lo*!!! Those are gorgeous! I was wondering if you were going to get the black pair. Can you post some modelling pics? I'd like to see what these beauties look like on. I want a pair in Nude but know it is impossible to find. There's a black pair on ebay but not sure if I want to spend_ that_ much for them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, **Lo*!!! GOR-GEOUS.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Betty!!  I ams ooo happy I got them, I really love them.  I got mine from CL Las Vegas, and they also had Beige, white was very light and I was afraid I would ruin them so I got black.  Im attatching some modeling pics but their not that great sorry I tried, lol.  I hope they help

Thanks Daisy


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* very pretty. Congrats and wear them well!!!


----------



## natassha68

Lo - another GORGEOUS pair !!!


----------



## gemruby41

Beautiful Lo!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Lo....those are incredible!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, **Lo*! I love the modeling pictures!!


----------



## natassha68

I never get a pair of CL's on sale, I'm happy to say, I did get these on sale... Pink Python Privatita


----------



## JuneHawk

They are beautiful!


----------



## LaDonna

**lo*  love those!
*natassha68*  gorgeous!
congrats to you both


----------



## danicky

*Nat,* they look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

My Passementerie arrived (they are amazing!) and I am torn between whether I should keep them or the red Mouche/Ambrosina that I got not long ago? I don't think I can justify both at these prices and I wasn't supposed to be buying anything anyway right now with the upcoming nuptials but couldn't resist these. They are so me! The Passementerie were seriously tight out of the box but I have been painfully wearing them with socks for a lil while and it has definitely helped. Would be better with wet socks but don't want to ruin in case I decided to return. The red satin will run. I also have a lower heel red satin with a sparkly brooch on the toe by Pedro Garcia but need to keep a lower heel red satin for when I can't deal with nearly 5 inches.

I'm also kind of torn over the silver Sometimes and white Roditas that I haven't worn yet if I need to part with something else.

But one will need to go if I am to justify keeping these.  Any suggestions?

Excuse the pet hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I need to get offline and go vacuum.


----------



## daisyduke947

If you don't keep both, keep the Ambrosina! That's my favourite pair, even though I loooove the Passementerie so much. They both look fabulous on you!


----------



## danicky

*Blkldy, *love them both. If you can, keep both, if not I also like the Mouche's more.


----------



## fmd914

Blkldylaw - good to see you around the forums again!  Keep the Mouche!  You may like the Passam. in the other colors and materials that are being released.  

Congrats on the nuptials!


----------



## techie81

Both are fabulous but if I had to choose, I would definitely go with the Mouche. Love how that red pops!


----------



## Butterfly*

ooooh, love the pessementaries, BLL


I can't comment on everyone since I'm soooo behind... but, trust me, I LOVE all of the new purchases.... CONGRATS!!


----------



## intheevent

beautiful nat!
great choice bll - keep both, they are great


----------



## Stinas

Lo - I LOVEEE them in black!  I told you that you needed them haha....arent they fab??  Now I need them in black lol

Natassa - YAY!!  A sale is always great...its even better in python!
Blkldy\law - I say keep the Passementerie...they look amazing on you.  TDF!


----------



## irishiris8

*natassha-* those look fantastic on you!  

**lo- *the paillettes are so TDF... I'm dying for a pair 

*BLL-* both are beautiful, but I vote that you keep the passamenterie (sp)!!  They're more unique


----------



## Chins4

Lo - mmmmmmmmmmmm, sparkly 

Natasha - I  the colouring on those Fontanetes!

BLL - keep the Passementiere - it looks outstanding on you


----------



## JRed

blkladylaw, i really like the passamenterie on you.  if i was to part with a pair though, i'd let go of the white roditas.


----------



## babypie

Lo those are amazing, they look hot on you!


----------



## keya

BlkLadyLaw ~ I love them both, but if I had to chose I'd keep the Passementerie.


  *Lo ~ They look fab on you!


  Natassha ~ Love the pink pythons!


 Chins ~ What a great deal!  Congrats!


Karwood ~ The Armadillos look great on you!


funandsun ~ Nice purchases, congrats!


msJenna ~ Love the Iowa zeppas!


----------



## IslandSpice

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My Passementerie arrived (they are amazing!) and I am torn between whether I should keep them or the red Mouche/Ambrosina that I got not long ago? I don't think I can justify both at these prices and I wasn't supposed to be buying anything anyway right now with the upcoming nuptials but couldn't resist these. They are so me! The Passementerie were seriously tight out of the box but I have been painfully wearing them with socks for a lil while and it has definitely helped. Would be better with wet socks but don't want to ruin in case I decided to return. The red satin will run. I also have a lower heel red satin with a sparkly brooch on the toe by Pedro Garcia but need to keep a lower heel red satin for when I can't deal with nearly 5 inches.
> 
> I'm also kind of torn over the silver Sometimes and white Roditas that I haven't worn yet if I need to part with something else.
> 
> But one will need to go if I am to justify keeping these. Any suggestions?
> 
> Excuse the pet hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get offline and go vacuum.


 
*LOVE *the  Passementerie!I would go 1/2 size up for comfort though...I am so not into corns and bunions


----------



## gemruby41

*Nat*-Congrats on getting them on sale. They look lovely!!

*BlkLadyLaw*-keep the Passementerie. They have so much pizzazz.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Thanks ladies fore all the insight!  I am going to keep both.  I'll dump something else that I am less in love with.  It is hard parting with 42s because you know you'd likely never find them again in that size.



IslandSpice said:


> *LOVE *the  Passementerie!I would go 1/2 size up for comfort though...I am so not into corns and bunions



I wish I could but at size 42 that is as far as I can go.  I've been working some of my techniques on them and they are starting to fit better that they were out of the box.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ Oh, I see. Since the fabric is so delicate, I would take it to a cobbler for professional stretching just in the area you need kwim? It is very inexpensive (mine charges $5) and it makes a world of difference. I have a wide foot and MUST do this. Wet socks and alcohol works for me, but only when the shoe is just slightly snug. Enjoy your beautiful babies!


----------



## bagpunk

these pink python privatita look great on you! taking into consideration the platform, what is the actual rise of the heels? are they comfortable? i always hesitate getting shoes with anything around my ankles because i am very conscious of my short legs!



natassha68 said:


> I never get a pair of CL's on sale, I'm happy to say, I did get these on sale... Pink Python Privatita


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Lo- those are gorgeous! They look great on you!
BlkLadyLaw- WOW. Just wow. What an absolutely stunning pair of shoes!!! I'm glad you decided to keep both because both of them look amazing on you.


----------



## natassha68

thanks ladies for the lovely comments on the pink python privatita, I don't think they are for me though  ... just can't get passed the ankle strap, and they are just to big, I tried


----------



## rdgldy

My new Numero Prives-thanks to a tip from a fellow TPFr!!!!!


----------



## keya

rdgldy ~ Love the color!


----------



## karwood

*MissRock and Keya- Thank you for the compliments!!!*

*BlkLady-*  So glad you are keeping both pairs. They are fabulous! I would have been deadlocked on deciding which pair to return
**Lo-*  Congrats!!! Your CLs are fabulous. You wear them very well.
*Natassha-*  The Python Privatita are gorgeous.If you can't get passed the straps, then you should return them for something else.
*rdgldy*Your NP are BEAUTIFUL!!! Love the color!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Ooh, so pretty rdgldy!! Love the color too!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *rdgldy*! Such a beautiful colour. They are quite bold. Very nice!


----------



## rdgldy

*BLL*, glad to hear you're keeping both pair-they are equally beautiful and so different from each other.
* Natassha*-too bad about your shoes-I think they look beautiful on you, but you have to love them.

*Keya, Karwood*, *Gem* and *Daisy*-glad you like my new shoes.  They are really comfortable despite the height!


----------



## natassha68

rdgldy said:


> My new Numero Prives-thanks to a tip from a fellow TPFr!!!!!



Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*BLL* - I agree with the consensus. They look great! Great decision to keep both pairs!
*rdgldy* - Seriously??!! Those fuschia suede NPs are insane! Beyond hot!
*natassha* - Sorry to hear that the privatitas aren't going to work for you. I've tried on the privatita in black patent and wasn't happy with the ankle strap either!


----------



## Stinas

*rdgldy*  - very pretty!


----------



## hellokittytiara

*rdgldy *I NEED those!


----------



## danicky

*rdgldy *very pretty. Love the color.


----------



## irishiris8

*rdgldy*- ooooooh nooooo.... those are incredible!!  i just can't do it right now while saving for VPs    But who knows, I might cave...  Let's see some modeling photos!!!


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy - great colour - show us your modelling pics


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rdgldy- looove the color!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I finally got a pair of greasepaint Simples! I've been wanting these forever, but they weren't available in the US and were sold out in my size at every Holt's I called. Well, it was my lucky day last week when they showed up on ebay! I bought them from the sweetest seller who happened to be a tPFer! I can't thank her enough!!! I meant to post these pics last night but I got a little sidetracked taking pics of my whole collection LOL! Here are my pink greasepaints


----------



## JRed

rdgldy and my purse addiction, i love the colour of your new shoes!!!!!!!!!!!  so hot!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MPA *Your Pink Grease shoes are gorgeous!!!!! Congrats on finding them. 

*rdgldy* Gorgeous color on the NPs! If I knew I wouldn't destroy them I'd get the Decolletes in that color. 

*lo* I adore the Pailletes. They are so fab, but totally wearable. Congrats!  

*natassha* Congrats on getting a deal! And such a pretty one at that. 

*blkladylaw* I love the Red Mouche on you so much.  I'd go with those.


----------



## irishiris8

*mpa-* those are gorgeous, and so unique!  wear them well


----------



## karwood

*MPA- Those are Fabulous and Fun!!!! Congrats!!*


----------



## danicky

*MPA,* love the color. Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

My Purse Addiction-so pretty!!


----------



## babypie

Ohhhh these are so pretty!  As a recent convert to pink Simples, I can't stop gazing at your new lovlies 



My Purse Addiction said:


> I finally got a pair of greasepaint Simples! I've been wanting these forever, but they weren't available in the US and were sold out in my size at every Holt's I called. Well, it was my lucky day last week when they showed up on ebay! I bought them from the sweetest seller who happened to be a tPFer! I can't thank her enough!!! I meant to post these pics last night but I got a little sidetracked taking pics of my whole collection LOL! Here are my pink greasepaints


----------



## daisyduke947

Your greasepaints are absolutely adorable, *My Purse Addiction*!! Wear them well!


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Natassha!!! I have been searching for those babies EVERYWHERE! Where did you find them????


----------



## Stinas

MPA - that color is too cute!


----------



## xboobielicousx

natassha - the privatitas are so pretty! i hope you change your mind and keep them

rdgldy and MPA - welcome to the pink side   i have the pink NP greasepaints and i love them !!! both your pinkies are TDF !!! we should have a pink day and wear them together lol


----------



## Chins4

MPA, that is SUCH a cute colour - congrats


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

I just got back from Barney's NY in SF today and came back with a brand new pair of royal blue satin VP's!

I absolutely looooveee them!!! I had originally wanted them in black but couldn't resist the flashy, in your face royal blues!!

I think I'll go to sleep with them tonight if my boyfriend will let me.... haha jk.
















Also, I'm dying to get a pair of nude patent VP's as well with the red tip ...I was reading a couple of posts about how a couple of you ladies were able to get on waiting lists? Could you please tell me more about that?


----------



## hellokittytiara

^ Stunning!!!  I am not usually a blue girl, but those VPs as well as everyone's blue Very Noeuds are tempting me now!!!


----------



## Chins4

Pika that colour is TDF


----------



## natassha68

*Bella -*I found them at NM. .... I'll be sad to see them go, but they are a size to big.  they are gorgeous.


----------



## natassha68

*Boobie*- Thank you !


----------



## LaDonna

loooove the color *pika*


----------



## rdgldy

*MPA* and *Pika*, love the hot colors!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*pika princess*-TDF!!


----------



## jh4200

Pika, wow - i've never seen the VP in that color.  It's so beautiful.

Excellent greasepaint simples, MPA!  I'm so jealous.


----------



## JuneHawk

Pika, they are beautiful!  I have thing for blue satin shoes at the moment!


----------



## surlygirl

Pika - Pretty!


----------



## irishiris8

Ooooh *pika-* those are lovely!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks everyone  I wore them out last night and people kept stopping me to ask where I got my shoes! 

*Pika Princess*- those are gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## karwood

*Pika- THEY ARE STUNNING!!!!!!*


----------



## IslandSpice

MPA and Pika....WOW!


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

thanks guys!!! 

i'm almost afraid to wear them out cause i don't want to ruin the satin!!! ...almost!! haha


----------



## keya

MPA ~ Gorgeous!!  I grow more and more jealous of your collection (esp. the "candy canes" )


Pika ~ Love the color!


----------



## daisyduke947

OH *pika*!!! 

Wear them to bed.


----------



## intheevent

Those are amazing pika


----------



## ballerina

PIKA PRINCESS said:


>


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Pika * Soooo gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

Pika - that color is amazing


----------



## danicky

*Pika,* they are really pretty.


----------



## Zophie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My Passementerie arrived (they are amazing!) and I am torn between whether I should keep them or the red Mouche/Ambrosina that I got not long ago? I don't think I can justify both at these prices and I wasn't supposed to be buying anything anyway right now with the upcoming nuptials but couldn't resist these. They are so me! The Passementerie were seriously tight out of the box but I have been painfully wearing them with socks for a lil while and it has definitely helped. Would be better with wet socks but don't want to ruin in case I decided to return. The red satin will run. I also have a lower heel red satin with a sparkly brooch on the toe by Pedro Garcia but need to keep a lower heel red satin for when I can't deal with nearly 5 inches.
> 
> I'm also kind of torn over the silver Sometimes and white Roditas that I haven't worn yet if I need to part with something else.
> 
> But one will need to go if I am to justify keeping these. Any suggestions?
> 
> Excuse the pet hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get offline and go vacuum.


 
oh, my, those are both so beautiful on you I can't pick one!  Sorry I guess that's no help.  I guess in the end if you have to send one back, keep the one that you think you could get the most use out of.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Natasha-love your new additions!  too bad they dont fit perfectly and the ankle strap doesnt work....i'll take them LOL
Pika-WOW!!!! absolutely B E A U T I F U L


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Those blue Very Prives are stunning! WOW.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pika- I AM IN


----------



## dknigh21

*Natassha* &#8211; Love the color of the Privatitas. Sorry they didn&#8217;t work for you.
*BLL* &#8211; I love, love, love red. Both pairs look amazing. You can&#8217;t go wrong either way.
*Rdgldy* &#8211; Talk about pop color. 

*MPA* &#8211; Those are so cute and feminine. I love the extra sparkle in the greasepaints.
*Pika* &#8211; Those are some of the most beautiful VPs I&#8217;ve ever seen. That color in the satin is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks everyone ....I should had known better that the strap is just to thick for me... thanks again ladies


----------



## Butterfly*

Gorgeous, everyone!!!!


----------



## karwood

My newest addition, the Eel Alta Dama:


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh *KARWOOOOOOD*! You lucky girl...

"If I should call you up, invest a dime, and you say you belong to me and ease my mind. Imagine how the world could be, so very fine! So happy toogeeetheeeerrrrr!"


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Oooh *KARWOOOOOOD*! You lucky girl...
> 
> "If I should call you up, invest a dime, and you say you belong to me and ease my mind. Imagine how the world could be, so very fine! So happy toogeeetheeeerrrrr!"


 

*Sooooo Much,* *Daisy!!!!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, they are exquisite!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* That's some serious CL action! Hot!


----------



## Stinas

ooooo Karwood ....very sexy!!!


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* very nice. They look great on you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Karwood you already know I  those, but I bet those make you SOOO tall! Just a guess!


----------



## hellokittytiara

*karwood* those are amazing! I wish I could wear them but I'm tall enough lol.


----------



## MsFrida

My very first Louboutins... they're too small but I don't care, I love them


----------



## sdesaye

They don't look too small on your feet.  Your heel isn't overlapping or anything. My personal opinion is that it looks like there too big when you see extra space.  All of my slides and slings fit just like your shoes fit you.

Enjoy them, they look lucious!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Karwood*-Yum!! your new additions are gorgous!  how tall are they with the double platform?
*MsFrida*-what an adorable first pair of CLs. To me, they look like they fit you well. Very cute!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

karwood - omheavens! they look absolutely beautiful on you!!!

msfrida - those madelines looks gorgeous! i have the lavender ones but after seeing your pics, i'm wondering if i should have gotten the brown ones instead! the colors are so rich and vibrant!!! congrats on your first pair...by the way , they dont look too small on you! they look perfect


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MsFrida* They look perfect! And sooo sexy. Now I want a pair!


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh, *MsFrida*! I want those so much. They are stunning on you!!


----------



## MsFrida

Thanks everyone for you sweet, sweet comments 


I guess they are okay in lenght, but I have slight hallux valgus/bunion that makes getting into them a full-time job


----------



## natassha68

*Karwood*- wow, they are soooo pretty on you !!!... wear them well !


----------



## natassha68

love your madelaine's too MsFrida, they look great !


----------



## dknigh21

MsFrida - That is a fabulous first pair. The color combination is beautiful, and they look perfect on you.


----------



## Chins4

My new babies - Black Patent Triclos 

PS MsFrida - love the Madelines, such a great colour combo for summer


----------



## irishiris8

*msfrida-* those are so cute!  very feminine and soft

*chins*-  the triclos look very hot!  congrats!  definitely a shoe i didn't like the stock photo of, but on you they've totally changed my mind!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins *  your Triclos are sooooo sexy! I think I might need some of those... I've got to stay way from tPF. It's going to be the end of me!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins*, they look great on you.

*MsFrieda*, love the Madelines.


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuute, *Chins*! Very snazzy.


----------



## MsFrida

oooh, gorgeous triclos!


----------



## gemruby41

*Karwood*-HOT shoes!! 

*MsFrieda*-perfect fit. They look great on you!

*Chins*-those are worth the enabling. Looks so much better on than in the stock photos.


----------



## danicky

*MsFrida,* they look great on you.

*Chins,* they are very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## funandsun

funandsun said:


> These are my new Rodita's. My first pair of CL's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are my new Jlenia Slides in Copper. They may be going back. They were on sale so I thought I'd give them a try. I think my big feet look better with a higher heel.


 
I just want to thank everyone for their input.  I've decided to send back the Jlenia Slides to Saks so they may pop back up next week on the sale site.  They're size 41.5.  Now that I have a 'fun and funky' pair that I love (my Rodita's), I want to build my collection with some classic styles.  My next pair I decided will be a pair of VP's.  To me they scream sexy AND classy!  I can't wait to post photos as my collection grows.  You ladies are awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

I agree with you,*Fun.*  You made a good choice!  I love the Roditas on you.


----------



## Shopalicious

My New Shoes  








  Love them but a little bit shy to show modeling pics


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh those are both gorgeous! I love the color of the Fontanetes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

GASP! WHERE did you find those Fontanetes and WHAT size are you!?!?


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Ooh stunning! Very sexy!


----------



## cjy

Shop they are just lovely!!!


----------



## jh4200

Both gorgeous!  What a beautiful color on the fontanetes!


----------



## karwood

*rdglady,JSG,Danicky,ShoeAddict,Stinas,Hellokitty,Magdalena,XB,Natassha, and Gemruby- *


*Thank You !! *

*Shopalicius- Gorgeous! Totally love the Fontanete!*
*MsFrida- They look fabulous on you! Congrats!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*Shop*, they are both beauties!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

They take my breath away *Shopalicious*!!! Please,please show us some modeling shots.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Shopalicious* both are stunning!


----------



## Chins4

Shop they are gorgeous - congrats 

Don't be shy, show us your modelling pics


----------



## javaboo

The fontanetes in fuchsia leather were available at Saks.


----------



## shopalot

Karwood- These are stunning and they look fabulous on you!

MsFrieda- They fit on you is perfect!  I love the color of them

Chins- you make these shoes come alive

Shopalicious- modeling pics of your two beauties are in order!


----------



## 8seventeen19

javaboo said:


> The fontanetes in fuchsia leather were available at Saks.


 
But, they sold out forever ago and I couldn't ever find them in our size.. even pre-sale.


----------



## shaq91

Shopalicious both of those are gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Shopalicious*, very pretty. Congrats!!!


----------



## gemruby41

My brown glittart VP's from BG!! They slip out a little, but nothing heel grips or pads won't fix.


----------



## archygirl

gemruby41 said:


> My brown glittart VP's from BG!! They slip out a little, but nothing heel grips or pads won't fix.



OOOh La La Gorgeous, Gem!


----------



## danicky

Wow *Gem,* they are beautiful. Congrats!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Stunning, *gemruby*!!


----------



## jh4200

Those are gorgeous, gemruby!


----------



## cjy

Gem!!! Holy Cow!!!! I LOVE THEM!!!! Very stunning with your skin tone too. Great purchase!!!! You make me want these!!!! Post them with an outfit when you wear them!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Gem* those babies are HOT!!! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## natassha68

*Gem*- Oh My, they are exceptional !!!...I absolutely  them.. enjoy them !


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *archygirl, danicky, daisy, jh4200, cjy, MPA, & natassha*!! I fell in  when I got them in the mail today. I have added heel grips, and now they fit perfectly.

At first I was skeptical about getting them, but when I saw *Chins* RonRons in the same color I had to get these. See how we rub off on each other.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Gemruby those are pretty! esp. against your skin tone! I think I'mma add those to my wish list - wear them well...


----------



## Butterfly*

Congrats,* gemruby*!!

I actually like those better than the turtles..


----------



## irishiris8

WOW *gem,* those are beautiful!


----------



## IslandSpice

Gem, you look hot, hot hot!!!
Shop, lovely shoes...I'm shy too, but show us some leg, girl!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Gemruby!!  what a find-these are absolutely beautiful!!!  you're a lucky girl to find these. i remember them selling out almost overnight when they came out 2 or 3 months ago...wear them well


----------



## fmd914

Natassha - I am so sorry the privatita did not work out for you.  They are a great pair of shoes and look so good on you.

Shop - Nice additions - Love the contrast.

Gem - I have so been trying to resist those in the VP.  I bought the simples hoping that would calm the fury.  I have the tortoise VPs but may not  be able to resist!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Gem*, those are divine!


----------



## shopalot

Gem those are stunning!
They look amazing on you.


----------



## Chins4

Gem, those are beautiful! Now we are both Glittart Girls


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gem* Those are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## shoecrazy

Butterfly* said:


> Congrats,* gemruby*!!
> 
> I actually like those better than the turtles..



I think I might too.

I love them on you gemruby!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!! I can't wait to baptize them.


----------



## karwood

*Gem- *Your Bronze Glittart VPs are to die for!!!!!! I so wish I could exchange my  Bronze Glittart Ron Ron for those VPs!ush:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gem those are gorgeous!! The one and only place that carries CLs here is getting those.. may have to look into them! AND I don't even like brown shoes!


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Very pretty!


----------



## Missrocks

Gem~ Those are beautiful!


----------



## socalboo

Absolutely stunning *gem*!


----------



## bagpunk

you inspired me to get a pair!!! but mine is magenta/purple/milky brown...  they will be my first CL too!! (was not lucky enough with sizes with the original python i was after...) i can't wait for them to arrive i hope they look as good on me as they do on you!



MsFrida said:


> My very first Louboutins... they're too small but I don't care, I love them


----------



## luxlover

gemruby41 said:


> My brown glittart VP's from BG!! They slip out a little, but nothing heel grips or pads won't fix.




great shoes! its amazing what we wont do to make our CL's fit..lol. I'm guilty of heel grips and shoe pads too


----------



## MsFrida

bagpunk said:


> you inspired me to get a pair!!! but mine is magenta/purple/milky brown... they will be my first CL too!! (was not lucky enough with sizes with the original python i was after...) i can't wait for them to arrive i hope they look as good on me as they do on you!


 

Aaaw


----------



## bogeyjay

danicky - cute espadrilles!

funandsun - the roditas are sweet!  i didn't like these at first but they've grown on me.

Lo - those VP's are hot

natassha - you rock those privatitas

rdgldy - love the color of your new NP's

mpa - cute color on your greasepaints

karwood - the alta damas.  wow!

msfrida - i think they look just fine

chins - these definitely look hotter than the stock photo

gemruby - those are smokin


----------



## lolitablue

I just got my first pair and I am so THRILLED!!!! Thank you very much to a fellow pfer for helping me find this fabulous pair!! I have been wearing them at home since I got them, today!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those tiger NPs are gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## jh4200

Congratulations on your first pair - and what an awesome first pair!!!  They look stunning on you, as I'm sure the many more you're about to purchase will too...


----------



## daisyduke947

Congrats, *lolitablue*! That's such a cute pair, and they look very comfy! Have fun with them!


----------



## rdgldy

You look great in them!!!   This is only the beginning................


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you all! I am so feeling the beginning...


----------



## xboobielicousx

congrats on your first pair! i love the NPs! they loook hot on you


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lolita* They are fab! Congrats! I am a HUGE fan of the Tiger... Hot!


----------



## shopalot

lolitablue they look amazing on you!
Welcome :devil:


----------



## Chins4

Lolita they look HOT on you  What a sexy 1st pair - welcome to the dark side :devil:


----------



## gemruby41

*Lolita*-great pair!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Just got a Fedex delivery from Saks. Fuchsia Suede Passementerie.  It is a much lower napp than normal, feels nubuck.


----------



## jh4200

Wow, those are gorgeous!   And your toenails are the perfect color to match!  Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

STUNNING *sdesaye*!!


----------



## cjy

Sdesaye! All I can say is WOW!!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Beautiful, Sdesaye! Do some dancing in those...


----------



## lovely&amazing

Ohhh, *Lolita*! I love those tiger NP's....Fierce!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Sdesaye! LOVE that color!


----------



## Chins4

shoeaddictklw said:


> WOW Sdesaye! LOVE that color!



ITA  Gorgeous shade of pink and that embroidery(?) finish makes me think of matadors' jackets - very Spanish.


----------



## danicky

*Lolita,* thoese are so pretty. Congrats!!

*Sdesaye*, love the color . Congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ok *sdesaye *those look great on you! I must ask- since you have both, which do you like better, red satin or pink suede?


----------



## evolkatie

Omggg I rushed home when I saw the Fedex already delivered my declics  probably not the best pics but I was on my lunch break and had to rush back to work lol


----------



## daisyduke947

Gooorgeous, *evolkatie*!!

They are stunning, *sdesaye*! What a beautiful colour.


----------



## sdesaye

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ok *sdesaye *those look great on you! I must ask- since you have both, which do you like better, red satin or pink suede?


 
They're like children, how can you choose?  But, I have a thing for red, so I'll say red satin.  I'm not sure why I'm attracted to them except to say that they're so different I very likely won't see them on anybody else.

It's a good thing they aren't available in purple.  But, I am planning on the purple suede Alta Nodo's from NM.


----------



## surlygirl

sdesaye - Those are so pretty!


----------



## jh4200

So pretty, evolkatie!  They look great with the color of your jeans!


----------



## surlygirl

I can't see evolkatie's pic. Some sites are blocked at work. Can't wait to see them when I get home. The declic is growing on me!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks  I am so happy lol. They were definitely worth the long wait.


----------



## Chins4

Evo I'm so happy for you - I know how long you've been drooling over these


----------



## 8seventeen19

Congrats Katie!! I know your been waiting forever!! Oh, and I'd do the exact same thing.. running home at lunch to get them!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks  I can't wait to actually wear these out.


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats *evolkatie*!!  I love to see the fedex guy, especially when it's my packages being delivered.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I got my fuchsia leather Fontanete's today!!! They are in desperate need of some heel grips but thats ok! I don't have my camera here at work.. will take some pics at home though.


----------



## shoecrazy

Yay shoeaddict! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## evolkatie

woohooo  I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## jh4200

hooray on the fontanets, shoeaddict!  can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## shopalot

Sdesaye - What a stunning shoe! I would love to see some action shots

evolkatie - I love how your declics look with your jeans!


----------



## karwood

*Lolita-*  Those are purrr-fect!
*Sdesaye- *Absolutely divine!!!!!
*evolkatie-* Love the Color!! COngrats!
*shoeaddict-* Congrats! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## xboobielicousx

they look so pretty on you evolkatie! i know you've been waiting so long to get them and i'm so happy that you finally were able to   they look great with your jeans ...congrats again


----------



## rdgldy

Love the shoes, Katie!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> Just got a Fedex delivery from Saks. Fuchsia Suede Passementerie. It is a much lower napp than normal, feels nubuck.


 
AMAZING!!!  

*Evolkatie*, love the nude kid declics.  I hope you'll enjoy them as much as I enjoy mine.  

Got my new Joli Noed dorcet today in red patent and my pink python Privatitas....gorgeous!!!! love them...will post pics shortly


----------



## danicky

*Katie,* congrats they are very pretty.


----------



## keya

sdsaye ~ Gorgeous! I love the color!


katie ~ Love the Declics!


msfrida ~ Gorgeous! 


gemruby ~ Love them!


lolitablue ~ They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here we go! Fuchsia Fontanete's!!!


----------



## jh4200

sooo cute, shoeaddict!


----------



## sdesaye

Oh, I love those!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Love them!!  Especially like the pose showing the bottom of your shoe!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoeaddictklw*-love them!!


----------



## shopalot

shoeaddictklw - they look stunning on you!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful colour, *shoeaddict*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Shoe addict---your new additions are gorgeous! great pick!!!

Yaay!  i am soooo excited about my new pink python Privatitas!!!!  love 'em to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Been away so finally had a chance to drop in and say lovin the new additions,ladies


----------



## karwood

*ShoeAddict-* Love you Fontanetes. That color is totally rockin!!!!

*Magdalena- *Fabulous Privatita!! They look lovely on you


----------



## BellaShoes

Magdalena..what more can I say..fabulous!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Magdalena*! I absolutely love all the colours in that Python. It seems to look great on almost any skin tone, and I think that bright pink really helps! Congrats on your wonderful purchase!


----------



## gemruby41

So gorgeous *Magdalena*!  Do tell, where did you find them?


----------



## BellaShoes

^I am waiting word from my SA if I have a pair of those fabulous Privatita's (blue/green python) waiting for me.... oh, I do hope.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank you *DeeDee, Karwood, Bella, Daisyduke, and Gemruby*-got them online at NM when they went on sale couple days ago 
Bella-I really hope you get them. Check out ebay- they were available on there. Good luck!!


----------



## danicky

*Shoeaddict,* very pretty. Congrats!!!

*Magda,* they are beautiful, and look great on you. Congrats!!


----------



## Chins4

Shoeaddict & Magda - loving the new pink additions


----------



## Stinas

Lolita - Welcome to the club! lol 
sdesaye - OMG!!  Love them!!!
evolkatie - YAY!  Finally!  They look great!
Shoe - Love the color!!
*Magdalena* - Very prettyyy!!!


----------



## shopalot

Magdalena - the privattas look amazing on you!
I love the pink hue.


----------



## ILOVEGUCCI

OK I just bought these for a wedding!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Goorgeous, *ILOVEGUCCI*! They are stunning.


----------



## jh4200

Very pretty, gucci!  I love those shoes.  Post outfit pics when you can.


----------



## gemruby41

*ILOVEGUCCI*-perfect pair for a wedding!


----------



## Stinas

Ilovegucci - Another one of my favorites!  Congrats!


----------



## Stinas

Leopard Pony Yoyo Zeppa​


----------



## gemruby41

Very nice Stinas!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gooorgeous, *Stinas*!


----------



## irishiris8

*sdesaye-* oh my lord, my heart skipped a beat


----------



## ILOVEGUCCI

Will post pics for sure..thanks girls!!!


jh4200 said:


> Very pretty, gucci! I love those shoes. Post outfit pics when you can.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Stinas*! Congrats on your score! They're gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Ilovegucci,* very pretty.

*Stinas,* I love them. Congrats!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Hotness!!!



sdesaye said:


> just got a fedex delivery from saks. Fuchsia suede passementerie.  It is a much lower napp than normal, feels nubuck.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you *jh4200, sdesaye, rdgldy, gemruby41, shopalot, daisyduke947, Magdalena, karwood, danicky,Chins4, & Stinas!!! *

*FAB *score Stinas!! Who else was it that bought these when you did?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I think it was *fmd914*. I hope she got hers as well!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Great score Stinas!!!  Love the new additions!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

gucci...pretty and black patent CLs...LOVE!
Stinas..._'Mahhhhvalous_' as always!


----------



## Cindeelee

Hi Ladies, i'm drooling at all the gorgeous Louboutins! totally addicted to it but now trying to curb this spending habit of mine and put some money into my piggy bank.
My tiny, weeny collection.. nothing fantastic, just the basic 
I'm ashamed to say that i don't know the names to my louboutinis 

My very first pair CL store , Paris


----------



## Cindeelee

#2, #3, #4 On Pedder, Singapore


----------



## Cindeelee

#5, #6 from Seibu Shibuya, Tokyo


----------



## Cindeelee

#7 from Barneys NY, New York




got it cause it's on very good discount 

That's all


----------



## Chins4

Welcome Cindeelee 

Your collection is GORGEOUS! Especially love the Parisian Decolletes  but also feeling the burgundy patent Mary Janes and metallic pink Simples - stunning


----------



## JRed

omg, so many beautiful shoes!!!!  congrats to all the lucky owners!


----------



## gemruby41

Cindeelee-beautiful shoes!


----------



## jh4200

Those are beautiful, cindelee!  So many uncommon pairs - great work finding them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Cindelee* Your collection packs a punch!!!! Gorgeous, every single pair. Congrats and welcome to the empty-wallet club of CLs!


----------



## shopalot

Beautiful shoes *Gucci* and *Stinas!*

*Cindelee* what a lovely collection! I love your Mary Janes!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Forgive the laziness in not naming each one of you....but _DANG_! I missed some great shoe-porn this weekend!

You all look AMAZING!!


----------



## LavenderIce

JetSetGo! said:


> *Cindelee* Your collection packs a punch!!!! Gorgeous, every single pair. Congrats and welcome to the *empty-wallet club of CLs*!


 
That's a good one jet!    We've got empty wallets, but very full closets!

I have long lost track of everybody's purchases, but please know that all of your purchases are making me


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Cindeelee*! That first pair is my favourite. Beautiful collection!


----------



## sdesaye

Thanks everybody.  I snagged a pair of 39's in the brown watersnake (Altadama) yesterday.  Not sure if I can handle the elevation so may not keep them, but I'll post pictures none-the-less once I've received them.


----------



## danicky

*Cindeelee,* very nice collection. Congrats!!!


----------



## irishiris8

I haven't been on in a few days (my mom had surgery so I've been tied up), so I'm way behind- but congrats on all the great finds, ladies!!!


----------



## karwood

*IloveGucci-* Beautiful!
*Stinas-  *I am sooooo jealous!!! I still I wish had bought those! They are beautiful, Congrats!
*Cindeelee-  *Very nice collection! Congrats!


----------



## fashionista_89

CL Lola Flores


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Those are so pretty.

*IrishIris* Hope your mom's okay!


----------



## dknigh21

*Stinas* - Those are gorgeous! I'm not normally a fan of animal print, but those are making me rethink that. They look fabulous on you, as usual.

*Cindeelee* - Great collection!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *fashionista*! They are very elegant.


----------



## karwood

*fashionista- Lovely! Congrats!*


----------



## Cindeelee

*gemruby41, shopalot, daisyduke947, danicky, karwood, dknigh21* - thank you all for your compliments 

*Chins4* - Thank you for the warm welcome. so now i got some names for my shoes. Ops! heard so much about _simples_ but didn't realise i've a pair too! yet to wear them though 

*jh4200 *- Thank you for the compliments. Not much work in finding them. Just alot of money involved. LOL. 

*JetSetGo!* - Thanks for your compliment.and your warm welcome to the empty-wallet club of CLs! i've stop _Louboutining_(means shopping) for awhile coz my wallet from empty became E.M.P.T.Y. after my paris holiday in march 

*fashionista* - Love your shoes! really unique!


----------



## Edrine

i've missed out on a lot..wow..lovely shoes ladies!!


----------



## evolkatie

Wow this thread moves super fast! Congrats to all the pretty pretty new shoes 

I finally got my New Simples and boy am I super impressed. I've never really liked simples but now I'm absolutely in LOVE!

Sorry for the dark pic, I don't like turning the lights on in my office.


----------



## Chins4

Those look so much cuter IRL than stock pics! Congrats - can't wait for modelling pics


----------



## jh4200

Katie, those are adorable!  I love the new simples, it's one of my favorite styles!  Can't wait to see your modeling pics.


----------



## evolkatie

Here is me being lazy, one pic that covers both jeans and skirt modeling pics lol


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## Chins4

They look PERFECT on you


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Evolkatie* They look so hot! Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am not a fan of the simples but I LOVE the new simples!!! VERY cute!


----------



## jh4200

I like them even better on than I did before!  Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks jetset & shoeaddict!

I'm actually very surprised at how comfortable these are. No grips or any foot petals to keep from my feet sliding


----------



## snf8

congrats! are they as comfy as the regular simples? i def like the new ones alot more!


----------



## evolkatie

snf8 said:


> congrats! are they as comfy as the regular simples? i def like the new ones alot more!



I don't have any regular simples, they've always looked too boring (don't kill me). I think I wanted these shoes cause I saw them on a celeb.


----------



## irishiris8

*Evolkatie*- Those are beautiful!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oooooo...*evo* those are sooo yummy in white


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Evolkatie, those are adorable! Are they true white or the "milk" color?

I just got back from vacation and these little lovelies were waiting for me!

















I have been looking for these for a long time. I'm so happy! Now if I can get my hands on some simples I will be set. *snort* right! lol


----------



## jh4200

neverenoughhandbags, I think you'll also find there's never enough CLs!  Those are great shoes and they look dazzling on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CUTE Neverenough!!! I bet those are going to be super comfy with jeans.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*neverenoughhandbags* excellent purchase! you could wear those every day of the week! Wait... do I need some of those?


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Neverenoughandbags* - those are the frist CL's I could see myself wearing everyday. 2 cute - Good Buy!!


----------



## danicky

*Evolkatie,* they are very pretty. Congrats!

*Neverenough,* love them. Congrats!!!


----------



## danicky

Here are my new Black Kid Leather VP's.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

They look gorgeous on you danicky!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Awesome! 2 pairs of VPs! Congrats neverenough & danicky

neverenough - they are white white


----------



## 8seventeen19

LOVE those Daniky! My black suede ones with the red tip are finally on their way!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely shoes, *Danicky, Katie* and *Never Enough*!!


----------



## danicky

*OO_LET,* thanks girl!!!

*Evol,* thanx so much.

*Shoeaddict,* thanx. Post pics when you get them.

*Rdgldy,* thanx.


----------



## irishiris8

It's a great day for VPs!  
*neverenough-* those look sooo comfy!  great polish, btw.
*danicky-* you've sold me, I love them!  so sexy!


----------



## gemruby41

*neverenough*-I would totally wear those. Love them!!

*danicky*-congrats!! Wear did you find the kid leather? I know BG & NM have been shipping suede instead of kid leather.


----------



## daisyduke947

*evolkatie*, I LOVE them! I love white Simples so much. They look so cute. And they look so cute on you!! Congrats!

*neverenoughhandbags*, gorgeous! Such a great purchase. They are absolutely lovely.

*danicky*, those are the kid leather ones I want!! They look fabulous on you! I'm glad you got those.


----------



## danicky

*Irish,* lol thanx.

*Gem,* thanx. I got them at Saks NYC.

*Daisy,* thanx girl.


----------



## rdgldy

gemruby41 said:


> danicky[/B]-congrats!! Wear did you find the kid leather? I know BG & NM have been shipping suede instead of kid leather.



*Gem,  *NM has a whole bunch of sizes for pre-order, shipping 11/3-just checked


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *rdgldy*! Since they are on pre-order now, maybe they'll be sending the right ones this time.


----------



## shaq91

neverenough & danicky both those loubies are amazing =)


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thank you everyone for your nice comments!

Danicky, I love your version too. I do think I need a high pair of VPs. heh heh heh


----------



## canismajor

Very fun for summer... they look great both ways...  Congrats, *evolkatie*! 


evolkatie said:


> Here is me being lazy, one pic that covers both jeans and skirt modeling pics lol


----------



## danicky

*Shaq,* thank you.

*Neverenough*, thanks.


----------



## jh4200

Beautiful danicky!!!!

Gem, I was just at Saks Philadelphia and they have several sizes available as well.


----------



## karwood

*evolkatie- *Those White New Simples are fabulous!!
*neverenough-  *Congrats!! Those are lovely!
*Danicky- *I have seriously been thinking about buying the VP Black Kid/Red Toe. Your pics have convinced me to do it!!!! I totally love them!


----------



## cjy

danicky said:


> Here are my new Black Kid Leather VP's.


 Dana you will love these!!! They look so pretty on you!!!!


----------



## danicky

*JH4200,* thank you.

*Karwood,* lol, I love them.

*Cjy,* thanks hun, you are so sweet.


----------



## danicky

I finally got my Nude Yoyo's 110 with straight heel. 















And a comparison picture of the Nude Yoyo 100 with sculpted heel:


----------



## karwood

*Danicky: Those are beautiful!!! Congrats!*


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats *danicky*!!!


----------



## cjy

Oh I just love them Dana!!! Such a sexy shoe!!! You are a good shoe model. You always kick up that back leg "just right"


----------



## danicky

Thanks *Karwood* and *Gem. *


----------



## danicky

cjy said:


> Oh I just love them Dana!!! Such a sexy shoe!!! You are a good shoe model. You always kick up that back leg "just right"


 
Ohh, thanks Claudia, you always make me feel so special.


----------



## cjy

That is because YOU ARE SPECIAL!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Danicky, those are so pretty!


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie--congrats on the white New Simples!

neverenough--those VPs are great, but you must have a pair of the 120s!

danicky--Love your black kid VPs!  They're an asbsolute must!  Congrats on the straight heel nude Yoyo.  They are pretty!

After 62 days of being good, I bought these on sale and with store credit.  I was tired of wearing my flipflops and wanted something with the ease and comfort of flipflops, but looked dressy.  






I so wish I was blessed with Stinas's tpf, imagine what they would look like on her!  Here's a modeling pic:


----------



## cjy

Lav I absolutely ADORE them!!!!!!! I really do!! Where did you get them???
And they look great on you!!!


----------



## danicky

cjy said:


> That is because YOU ARE SPECIAL!!


 

Ohh thank you.


----------



## danicky

*Neverenough,* thank you.

*Lav,* thoese are so pretty. Wear them well.


----------



## fashionispoison

hot!


----------



## LavenderIce

cjy said:


> Lav I absolutely ADORE them!!!!!!! I really do!! Where did you get them???
> And they look great on you!!!


 
Thanks dana and cjy!  They are at footcandy.com.


----------



## gemruby41

Those are so cute Lav!!! I wish I was blessed with Stinas tpf too. lol


----------



## sara999

dana and lav i love your new shoes!!!


----------



## danicky

Thanks *Sara.*


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lavender* Those are beautiful! Congrats on such a wonderful reward for good behavior.

*Danicky* They look stunning on you. I am so jealous! Where on earth did you get them? I still want those so badly. How can I justify a third pair of nudes though!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lav* and* Danicky*, great purchases!


----------



## danicky

*JetSet,* lol thanks. I got them at Saks NYC, I think they have a few left.

*Rdgldy,* thanx.


----------



## karwood

*Lav- Those are fabulous for the summer!*


----------



## KillerTofu

I think there could be a show-down, a "perfect foot-off" between* danicky* and* stinas*!
I never liked french pedicures until I saw them on you two.


----------



## danicky

KillerTofu said:


> I think there could be a show-down, a "perfect foot-off" between* danicky* and* stinas*!
> I never liked french pedicures until I saw them on you two.


 
LOL, you are too funny!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

KillerTofu said:


> I think there could be a show-down, a "perfect foot-off" between* danicky* and* stinas*!
> I never liked french pedicures until I saw them on you two.



Yes! I saw a picture of both of their feet in the Action thread. I was trying to guess whose foot was whose. I think I was wrong...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gorgeous Dana! I think I need those..


----------



## jh4200

Danicky, those are gorgeous!!! 

And Lavender, so cute and fun!


----------



## danicky

*Shoeaddict,* and *Jh4200,* thanks girls!!!


----------



## danicky

daisyduke947 said:


> Yes! I saw a picture of both of their feet in the Action thread. I was trying to guess whose foot was whose. I think I was wrong...


----------



## lovely&amazing

May I present the patent sisters, Ms. Clichy and Ms. Pigalle....


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *lovely&amazing*! That Pigalle is gooorgeous.


----------



## JuneHawk

They are both beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lovely&amazing- they both look fabulous on you! I really need to get a pair of Clichys...


----------



## danicky

*lovely&amazing, *very nice. Congrats on both!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lav - those are so cute...and they look awesome on you 

lovely &amazing - congrats on both pairs! the clichys look so pretty and the pigalles are HOT

danicky -i LOVE the nude yoyos with straight heel...i wish i didnt have yoyo pain everytime i wear mine though...its excrutiating for me...and thats the scuplted 85mm..i cant imagine what the higher heel will do to me...congrats though! they look so sexy on you


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *XB*, *Danicky*, *MPA*, *June* and *Daisy*!

*Daisy*, one more pair of pigalles for the airport...


----------



## fmd914

Everyone - I am so behind that I will not even begin to try to list each shoe individually.  It's amazing - sale season is almost over, the new fall merchandise is barely out but we still find ways to acquire new and amazing shoes!

Congrats all!


----------



## danicky

*Xboobie,* thanks. To be honest, the yoyo with sculpted heel is actually more uncomfortable then the yoyo with straight heel. Even though the straight heel is higher.


----------



## daisyduke947

lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks *XB*, *Danicky*, *MPA*, *June* and *Daisy*!
> 
> *Daisy*, one more pair of pigalles for the airport...



LOL!


----------



## Edrine

lovely&amazing said:


> May I present the patent sisters, Ms. Clichy and Ms. Pigalle....


 gorgeous!!


----------



## Edrine

i've been absent lately..time to make up yellow satin lady gres and beige new ali


----------



## danicky

*Edrine,* beautiful additions.


----------



## daisyduke947

They are both stunning, *Edrine*! Such beautiful purchases, congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow *Edrine*! They are both absolutely gorgeous! I've been resisting the satin Lady Gres forever because I don't trust myself not to get them dirty LOL! But now I am  again. The color is so stunning! Oh, and how did you find the sizing on the New Alis? Are they TTS? Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## evolkatie

l&a - wow! two pairs of shoes that I'm dying to have  I love them on you, esp the white pigalles 

edrine - those satin lady gres! i love them!!!


----------



## irishiris8

Great additions, *edrine!* I love the color of the Lady Gres 

*l&a-* You can never go wrong with Pigalles, and those Clichys are sooo pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## shopalot

*evolkatie *- Your new Simple are amazing!  I love this style, they are so comfy to wear! 

*neverenoughhandbags *- Beautiful shoes!

*danicky* - I love your yoyos!

*lovely&amazing* - Both pairs are HOT!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I am so excited!!! I just sold my Kid Pigalle 120s, so guess what!!! I get to keep these gorgeous babes! 

Modeling pix to come...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Yay *Jet *I'm happy for you those are sooooo pretty!


----------



## shoecrazy

Yay! I can't wait to see the modeling shots!


----------



## gemruby41

So glad you decided to keep them *Jet*!! I know they will look fab on those legs of yours!


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful, *JetSetGo!* The colour is so pretty.


----------



## xboobielicousx

those are sooooo pretty jetset! i'm so glad you get to keep them ! cant wait to see modeling pics

edrine - omg the yellow is TDF


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Jet, those are truly amazing. I can't wait to see what you pair them with.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Edrine*, *Evolkatie*, *Irish*, and *Shopalot*!!!

*Edrine*, those satin lady gres are TDF! 

*Jet*, I'm so happy the Ron Ron's will be staying around for your no doubt amazing fall/winter wardrobe!


----------



## irishiris8

Hooray *JSG*!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you gem, sara, rdgldy, karwood, jh4200, xboobie.

lovely&amazing, the clichy and pigalle are such sexy vixen shoes!  They are probably my favorite closed toe style.

jsg--congrats on being able to keep the beautiful teal ronrons!

killertofu--I think the perfect foot showdown should be a three way competition between danicky, stinas and MPA.  They rock the french pedi like no other.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Yay *Jet*!!! Those shoes are awesome- can't wait to see how they look on!


----------



## 8seventeen19

J I can't wait to see these on!


----------



## LavenderIce

Edrine--the yellow satin LG and the New Ali are stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lovely, Edrine* and* Jet*-awesome new purchases!


----------



## Edrine

thanks everyone

JSG- those are stunning!!can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## danicky

*Shopalot,* thanks.

*Jetset,* good choice. Love them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

New black suede with red toe VPs!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Hot! Hot! Hot!!!!

Thank you, everybody, for loving my Teals like I do


----------



## danicky

*Shoeaddict,* very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## irishiris8

Oooh *shoeaddictklw-* those are HOT!  Love your tattoo, btw


----------



## gemruby41

*Shoeaddict*-another gorgeous pair!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Stunning, *Shoeaddict*!


----------



## Edrine

shoeaddict-very very nice!!!


----------



## ceseeber

My silk peep d'orsay's arrived today (from ebay). 

i love, love, love them....but they're too big. I'm going to have to see have i manage to walk in them on carpet and will decide later what the smart thing to do it.

But in the meantime here's some eye candy. I'm also dying to see this shoe in linen and lizard as mentioned in the HTF post, would anyone have a picture to share?


----------



## Tampachic

Oooh shoeaddict- those are hot!

Love a girl that can rock the black toe polish.  I can't wait for fall so I can take mine out again!


----------



## karwood

*Lovely- Your Cls are gorgeous! Congrats on your new additions!*
*Edrine-Your CLs are divine, but I SOOOOOO LOVE your Lady Gres!!!*
*JSG- Those are Rockin Fabulous!!*
*ShoeAddict- Your VPs are absolutely beautiful!! Congrats!*


----------



## fmd914

Edrine - The yellow Lady Gres are just .  Gotta be good, gotta be good...

Jet - I am so happy that WE get to keep the teal!  They are so wonderful....that color on the simple yet sophisticated cut of the shoe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*shoeaddict*, great pair of Very Prive! They look great!

*ceseeber*, those are so cool!!! I'm staring to reaaally want a pair. What size are those? Did you size up or down for them?


----------



## karwood

ceseeber said:


> My silk peep d'orsay's arrived today (from ebay).
> 
> i love, love, love them....but they're too big. I'm going to have to see have i manage to walk in them on carpet and will decide later what the smart thing to do it.
> 
> But in the meantime here's some eye candy. I'm also dying to see this shoe in linen and lizard as mentioned in the HTF post, would anyone have a picture to share?


 

Those are stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## ceseeber

daisyduke947 said:


> *shoeaddict*, great pair of Very Prive! They look great!
> 
> *ceseeber*, those are so cool!!! I'm staring to reaaally want a pair. What size are those? Did you size up or down for them?


 
I sized up a half a size, which seems to be a mistake. I think true to size is the best way to go with these beauties


----------



## Rocky




----------



## irishiris8

*rocky-* those are beautiful!  they look perfect with your skin tone


----------



## daisyduke947

ceseeber said:


> I sized up a half a size, which seems to be a mistake. I think true to size is the best way to go with these beauties



Thank you!!

Gorgeous, *Rocky*! They look fabulous on you.


----------



## sara999

ceseeber said:


> My silk peep d'orsay's arrived today (from ebay).
> 
> i love, love, love them....but they're too big. I'm going to have to see have i manage to walk in them on carpet and will decide later what the smart thing to do it.
> 
> But in the meantime here's some eye candy. I'm also dying to see this shoe in linen and lizard as mentioned in the HTF post, would anyone have a picture to share?


i attached the linen/lizard one...they are SUPER rare. i'd love a pair!!! yours are gorgeous though


----------



## gemruby41

*ceseeber* & *rocky*-Congrats! Lovely shoes!!


----------



## danicky

*ceseeber* & *rocky, *very nice additions. Congrats ladies!


----------



## Shopalicious

My New Shoes ... 
Trying to grow my CL collection 
























Modeling pics of my previous posted shoes


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopalicious*-lovely additions to your CL family. The pythons are TDF!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Shop, they all look great!


----------



## fmd914

Shop - NICE!  Love the color patent on the pythons and the nude jolis look so good on your feet!


----------



## rdgldy

Really great purchases-love all of them!


----------



## Shopalicious

gemruby41, JuneHawk,fmd914,rdgldy

Thank you so much !!


----------



## lolitablue

So many gorgeous shoes and gorgeous feet!! Wow, ladies this is an awesome place to come visit and hang out! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Shopalicious

oh one more but I guess I didnt get a really great deal .... but they are signed.. !! (will show pics of the signature later) 






 Thanks my lovely friend who found these for me


----------



## cjy

Great shoes shop!!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

shoeaddict - love your VPs!  BTW your butterfly tat is great!

Ceseeber - I love the look of these, I would love to find a linen and lizard pair

Shopalicious - Every pair is beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Ceseeber* - I  these!!! Did you find out the style name?

*Shopalicious* - We're shoe twins!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*shopalicious*! Spectacular collection!  Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Ladies - I miss this thread for a couple of days and there's a postive avalanche of new CLs

neverenough - cute VPs - you are gonna be wearing them SO much.

danicky - the black w/red tip look made for your feet

lavender - those look so much prettier on the foot than in stock shots, perfect for summer!

L&A - Ooh, I might need the Clichy in black as well as red...

Edrine - I swore I couldn't justify another pair of LGs but that yellow is so HOT. I'm on a ban but OMG, they're hot 

Jet - beautiful colour, so glad you got to keep them.

Shoe - black and red is such a classic combo

Ceseeber - so sorry they don't fit, they're beautiful! I lust after the navy and lizard version.

Rocky - just perfect!

Shop - you have such great taste, especially love the python - such beautiful colouring.

Exhausted now - have to sit down and catch breath


----------



## danicky

*Shopalicious,* they are all very pretty. Congrats!!!

*Chins,* thanks sweetie, that's a great compliment.


----------



## *Lo

Leopard Ronron's from NM


----------



## Chins4

Cute buy Lo - great accent for any outfit. Perfect with a LBD or jeans


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## keya

Rocky ~ They look great on you, congrats! 


          Shopalicious ~ Great new additions!


         shoeaddictklw ~ The VPs look great on you!  And the pink Fontanetes too!


         ceseeber ~ Those are TDF, I hope you'll find a way to make them work!


        JSG ~ Love the color! 


       edrine ~ Love the yellow Lady Gres!


      lovely&amazing ~ Love the new additions, especially the Clichys. 


     danicky ~ The Yoyos look gorgeous on you! And the VPs too! 


     LavenderIce ~ Great flats!


    evolkatie ~ Great purchase, congrats!


   neverenoughhandbags ~ They look amazing on you!


  fashionista_89 ~ The Lolas are cute, I'd love to see modeling pics!


 Cindeelee ~ Love your collection, especially the satin Decolletes and the metallic pink Simples (I've never seen that color before!) 


ILOVEGUCCI ~ Congrats, great purchase!


Stinas ~ Love them, they look great on you! 


Magdalena ~ Love the pink python Privatitas!


----------



## keya

*Lo ~ The Ron Rons look great! I've never seen them in that color before, I'd love to see modeling pics.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh no.... LO! I have a severe weakness towards leopard prints as beautiful as that...ahhhhh! just when I think I've gotten on top of my addiction...I guess there's no such thing. They are amazing. Now, let's see those babies on your sexy feet!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-were shoe twins!! I received mine today and will post pictures when I get home.  They look so much prettier IRL than in the stock photos.  They look much darker online.


----------



## danicky

*Keya, *Thanks so much.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous shoes, ladies! 

Those Ron Rons are hot, **Lo*.

Your shoes are stunning, *shopalicious*! Great shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

Not your typical CLs-but I love the vintage vibe-and the price was right!


----------



## LaDonna

**lo*  the ron rons.  i wish to have those one day 

modeling shots pretty pleeeease!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo* and *Gem*, the Ron Rons are stunning!


----------



## gemruby41

*rdgldy*-I like them! I would totally rock them with jeans.

Leopard pony simple 85's and leopard Ron Rons. I completely forgot that I pre-ordered the Ron Rons until I received the shipment email.  I was thinking of just keeping one of these leopards, but I like them both. What do you ladies think?  As you can see the color is different than in the stock pics of NM & BG.


----------



## LaDonna

*gemruby*  those are so prettttttttttty!!!  congrats!  the ron ron's are my fav!


----------



## keya

rdgldy ~ I think they're cute 


gemruby ~ The Ron Rons are my faves also


----------



## jh4200

Wow, I've been away for three days taking the bar exam and I feel like I have so much to catch up on!

lovely&amazing, I love your clichys and pigalles - they're so good girl, bad girl!
edrine - those lady gres are .  what a stunning color!
shoeaddict - fab new VPs - the suede is so beautiful.
Jet - so glad you're keeping the teals!  mine come tomorrow...yay!
Rockly - the nude VPs make your legs look amazing!  i have a pair of those coming tomorrow too, and seeing them on you makes me glad I decided to cancel my armadillo pre-order in favor of those babies!
Lo - I wasn't sure I liked the leopard print in the stock photos, but yours make me want some...
rdgldy - excellent unusual find!  those are really cool!
gem - both look good on you - I'd personally go with the ron rons because even though i think the pony hair is gorgeous, i always worry about them balding.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gem*, I adore the Ron Rons, but I think the color and print of the Simples is soooooo flattering on you, I'm going to have to pick them! I vote Simples!

*jh4200* yay! I can't wait to see your teals too!

*rdgldy* nice find!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Gem, nice finds...I am a sucker for ponyhair so I vote the Simples!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks LaDonna, keya, jh4200, jet, & neverenoughhandbags!!!

I thought about returning the simples, but I can't seem to part with them.  I already put them in the car twice and took them out. lol  I've decided to keep both because I also really like the Ron Rons!


----------



## LaDonna

yeaaa!!  good for you *gemruby*!  enjoy them!


----------



## jh4200

As I should have said before, obviously keeping both is the right thing to do!


----------



## Rocky

Thanks everyone!  I can't wait.  I'm going to use them as my wedding shoe!


----------



## fmd914

Lo and Gem - Love the leopard on the Ron Rons.  I may have to give the Ron Ron another try.  Normally I don't like patent leopard but WOW!

GEM -WHERE did you get leopard simples?   AAAAGGGGGGHHHHH  gotta have!


----------



## gemruby41

fmd914 said:


> Lo and Gem - Love the leopard on the Ron Rons. I may have to give the Ron Ron another try. Normally I don't like patent leopard but WOW!
> 
> GEM -WHERE did you get leopard simples? AAAAGGGGGGHHHHH gotta have!


 
I got the leopard simples from BG.


----------



## canismajor

Here's mine in grey linen... 





They do run large, but very comfy and fun to wear.  Hope you come upon a pair in your size... 


ceseeber said:


> My silk peep d'orsay's arrived today (from ebay).
> 
> i love, love, love them....but they're too big. I'm going to have to see have i manage to walk in them on carpet and will decide later what the smart thing to do it.
> 
> But in the meantime here's some eye candy. I'm also dying to see this shoe in linen and lizard as mentioned in the HTF post, would anyone have a picture to share?


----------



## irishiris8

*shopalicious*- my red karey NPs !!! my heart aches for those....
They all look great on you- what a collection!

*gem-* great additions!  when in doubt, keep both! hehe


----------



## natassha68

I missed a few days on this thread, and boy, wow, what lovely new additions!!..I'll have to go back and scroll through !!


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* love both pairs. I say keep both. lol


----------



## Showgirl

A few of my faves from my little collection:

The Vizu - one of my HG shoes!




(the bit of blue is a gel insole pad)






They are extraordinarily high, but actually fairly comfy and simple to walk in





My dog had to get in the act!


----------



## Showgirl

Next faves: Super-T






Love the Mondrian effect!


----------



## lovespeonies

Showgirl said:


> A few of my faves from my little collection:
> 
> The Vizu - one of my HG shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the bit of blue is a gel insole pad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are extraordinarily high, but actually fairly comfy and simple to walk in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog had to get in the act!


These are HAWT!


----------



## Showgirl

My very first Louboutins - Drapanova!:





















So pretty.....so uncomfortable!  I usually only wear them when I have parties and don't have to walk too much


----------



## rdgldy

*Gem*, good choice keeping both-they really are very different from each other!


----------



## rdgldy

*Showgirl*-I love all your shoes but the Super T is definitely my favorite-what a cool shoe!


----------



## *Lo

here is a modeling pic of my new ronron's as requested, not a great pic but i tried......Gem they look great on you!  I agree sooo much better IRL







And thank you ladies for al your wonderful comments


----------



## BellaShoes

Great ronron! How fun is that print!! Patent or Flat?


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats showgirl! I just adore my super Ts....


----------



## snf8

xnplo said:


> Here's mine in grey linen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do run large, but very comfy and fun to wear.  Hope you come upon a pair in your size...





i MUST have these!


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy - I  those, they are so individual. Could wear them anywhere.

Gem - the leopard looks so good on you 

Showgirl - love those Drapanovas, are they really that uncomfortable?

Xnplo - those are HOT! I lust after the navy linen version but you just never see them


----------



## Chins4

So many thanks to all those who helped out with my Black Patent Decollete v. Black Patent Pigalle v. Black Kid Pigalle debate. The winner arrived this morning from Harrods......................................

Black Patent Pigalles  

I finally went for the 100s over the 120s because much as I   over the 120s I know I can and will wear the 100s.


----------



## sara999

talk about sex on a stick! gorgeous!!!!


xnplo i have been lusting after your shoes for ages! but like chins...i wanted the navy ones!


----------



## shopgirl23

love all the latest additions~
Gem - wow both are hot!! those ron rons look great on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Showgirl* Fab collection! It's great to see the Vizus on! I have wanted to see them for so long, and the look great on you! I have always wanted the Taupe Super Ts, and your Drapnovas are stunning. 

*xnplo* Love the linens. They look so fresh!

*Lo* The Ron Rons look too hot! Meeeow!

*Chins* I love them! You really couldn't go wrong with your choice, but you did good. Congrats on such a hot purchase!

*Gemruby* Thatta girl! Good for you for keeping both!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins*, what a beautiful shoe!


----------



## natassha68

Chins - They are GORGEOUS!!!, I  them on you !!  congrats


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for all the kind words!! I'm so glad I kept both!

*Showgirl*-nice CL's!! They all look great on you. I finally get to see the Vizus modeled, and I must say they are so hot on you!!

*Lo*-rock those Ron Rons girl!

*Chins*-love the Pigalles!!


----------



## sara999

thanks showgirl, i've always wanted to see the vizus modelled!


----------



## jh4200

nice collection, showgirl!  I never thought I like the vizus, but seeing them on, they're fab!  and those drapanovas....such a shame they're so uncomfortable!

Lo, i love the ron rons!  super fun!

Chins, i think you made the right choice.  Those look amazing on you!  Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## irishiris8

*chins-* totally sexy- they look great on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins- I can't wait to get mine from saks! Those are SO HOT!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

one of my fave CLs in red patent...Joli Noed Dorcet


----------



## jh4200

Beautiful, magdalena!  I can only see a sliver of your toenail, but it looks like your polish matches those perfectly!


----------



## gemruby41

So pretty *Magdalena*!!!


----------



## Showgirl

Thanks so much GemRuby, jh4200, Chins, Jet, Sarah, rdgldy, everyone - you all have such amazing collections I'm just trying to keep up!

 The Vizus were one of my HG CLs (the other is Para La Cruz, still searching!) and I'm so glad you like seeing them.They're super-high (120mm at least) but something about how the stiletto is placed right under the heel, as opposed to on the back edge, makes them easy to balance in. I love wearing them they have a sort of 1980s - 1920s feel that works for my idiom 

The SuperTs I love wearing with red - I dig how the nude works with most bright colors, and the white heel really makes the red sole pop!

Yes, sadly the Drapanovas are a bit stiff and ouchy. I think because they're satin over leather they just haven't stretched like my all-leather CLs. However, the plus is they keep their shape nicely. 

If I may, here are some of my "everyday" CLs.....

My O My Sling 85s in Camel and Black - super-comfy and so elegant, I think. I wear them with everything, from big circle skirts to rolled-up jeans and a tee:


----------



## Showgirl

...then there are the Sock70s in Pewter - I wear these a lot too, they're so easy to wear and go with so much. Plus, again, they have that '20s feel I love:







Then my Perverse flats in patent - I like the CL flats! They're cut wide at the ball of the foot, so you get toe cleavage






And MousseClou flats in patent & suede:





I've worn both to death this summer!





These are better with jeans, but you get the idea.... (sorry for the all-leopard clash!)


----------



## Showgirl

Those are gorgeous, Magdalena! The Joli Noed Dorcet is one of my favorite new styles


----------



## jh4200

I've never seen the sock70s in pewter.  Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

The perverse flats are so cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh my goodness, so much to catch up on.  I really have to stay on top of this because it gets so overwhelming!

shoeaddict--congrats on the suede VP!  Can't wait to see the outfit you'll pair them with.

ceseeber--sorry the d'orsays didn't work for you.  GL on selling them and finding one in your size.  They are gorgeous!

rocky--congrats on finally securing the ever elusive nude VP.  I am glad you'll have them in time for your wedding.

shopalicious--each and every pair of your CLs are fantastic.  My faves are the red karey NPs, python Fontanetes, grafitti and camo Pigalles.

lo--you make the leopard ronron look so much better than in the stock pics.  

rdgldy--congrats on the vintage find!  

gem--I see you got the leopard pony simples!  I am glad that after your hesitation you decided to get them.  The ronrons look great too.

xnplo--ah, your pics show why that d'orsay style is beautiful!

showgirl--your entire collection is truly amazing.  You need a collection shot!  I can tell you have a funky, glam style!

chins--what's up with you and your penchant for the sex kitten styles?  You rock them!

magda--the red joli dorcets are pretty!


----------



## karwood

Gosh! I  have been flying flights for no more than 36 hours and all these New shoes are popping up!

*Shop: *Gorgeous!!!
**Lo- *Your Leopard Ron Rons are fabulous!
*Rdglady- *Your new additions are lovely
*Gem- *The Ron Rons Definitely!!!! More Flattering and gorgeous!
*Xnplo- *Your Super T's are absolutely HOT! I love them!
*Showgirl- *I could not keep up with all your post, but all your Cls are fabulous
*Magdalena-*  Your joli dorcets are lovely! Love the color!
*Chins- *Glad you got the Pigalles. The look gorgeous on you!

I hope I did not leave anybody out! Congrats to everybody for you lovely new additions of CL


----------



## danicky

*Showgirl,* very nice collection.

*Chins*, really pretty. Love them on you.

*Magda*, love the color. Congrats!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena *Those are TDF in red! I could kick myself with my Mad Marys for not getting those!

*Showgirl* And the beauties just keep coming!


----------



## MsFrida

*Magdalena* - Those red Jolies are TDF! :inlove:


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank you *jh4200, Gemruby, Showgirl, lavenderIce, Karwood, Dana, JetSetGo and MsFrida *for all your sweet comments!! *JSG*~you're too funny.  You can still probably get them.  I occasionally see these in red patent on ebay-that's where i got mine


----------



## karwood

My New Black Nappa Leather Rolandos:


----------



## jh4200

Hot, hot, hot karwood!  I love the nappa!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh _Baby_!

*Karwood*...I melt when I see your pics!


----------



## daisyduke947

*karwood*, HOT! LOL your modeling pictures are always funny, because of the angle. You look like a giant. Haha. 

WOW, *rdgldy*, that's a real find! They are gorgeous. I cannot wait to see them on!

*gemruby*, I love the leopard Simple! They look adorable and really comfy. I'm not sure which of your pairs, the Ron Ron and the Simple, I like more! I like the more realistic looking leopard print of the Simple, I think. 

*xnplo*, gorgeous! I'm really, really loving those. I need to find a pair for myself now.

*Showgirl*, your Super T is amazing! I'm really wanting a pair! They look great on you. 

*Chins*, they look perfect on you! They really fit you perfectly. I'm so glad you got those. They are so sexy!

*Magdalena*, love them! The red is so adorable. Beautiful, beautiful pair!


----------



## shoecrazy

karwood - those look fantastic on you - are they comfortable?


----------



## *Magdalena*

Karwood- I love your new additions!  Super sexxxxy!!!!!


----------



## keya

chins ~ Great choice! 


 Magdalena ~ Those Jolis are HOT! 


 showgirl ~ Great, unique choices. I haven't seen some of those style/color combos before  Love the Super-Ts!


 karwood ~ The black kid Rolandos are TDF! 


xnplo ~ Gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* those are hot!!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*chins* those are some sexy heels!

*magdalena*  one of my favorite designs and love the color.  i wish mine were red 

*showgirl* congrats on everything!   the pewter mary janes!

*karwood*  those look great on you!  how's the sizing?


----------



## natassha68

Karwood - the leather Ro's are awesome on you !!!... congrats


----------



## gemruby41

Beautiful *Karwood*! I also would like know how the sizing is on those.

I haven't seen the Frescobaldi's modeled here, so here they are.  I doubt I'm keeping them because I don't like how my toes hang off on the sides. There's nothing to hold my toes in on the sides.









Got these on Ebay. I don't know the exact name of these.


----------



## jh4200

Too bad about the frescobaldis, gem - they are very cool, but I would hate to have my toes hanging off the side, too!  On the up side, those espadrilles are adorable!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gem *Thanks so much for modeling those! Sorry they don't fit to your liking. They are much more interesting on than off. Your new Espadrilles are so fun! Congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

*gemruby*, I looove the gold! It's a shame they don't fit quite right. But your Cataribbon are so pretty! I love the navy. Very cute! They look great on you.


----------



## rdgldy

Its so hard to keep up with all the action-
*Magdalena*-I love the joli noued dorset in red-the color really pops,
*Karwood*-your Rolandos are beautiful,
*Gem-* I love both your new styles, but I understand your hesitance to keep the gold ones,
*Showgirl*-I absolutely love the pewter maryjanes.  You have a unique range of styles in your collection and I want every single pair!!!


----------



## natassha68

Gem - Those Frescobaldi's look super on !!.... wow... love the color on you


----------



## karwood

Everybody!!!!! Really appreciate all the compliments!
*Shoecrazy:* They are bit tight around the toe box, but I assume they will stretch with wear.
*Gem and LaDonna:*I went a 1/2 size up from true size. They feel a bit tight in the toe box, but I have had the same issues with other my other Rolandos and they do eventually  stretch out with wear.


----------



## karwood

gemruby41 said:


> Beautiful *Karwood*! I also would like know how the sizing is on those.
> 
> I haven't seen the Frescobaldi's modeled here, so here they are.  I doubt I'm keeping them because I don't like how my toes hang off on the sides. There's nothing to hold my toes in on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on Ebay. I don't know the exact name of these.



Thank you so much for the compliment. I answered your question in the post before this.

Both your pairs of CLs are very lovely, but I do agree with you in regards to the Frescobaldi.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Karwood- Such a sexy classic!!
Gem- I've never seen the Frescobaldi modeled.. they are a lot nicer on!


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* love them.

*Gem,* I like them. Sorry they don't fit you right.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks ladies for the compliments!!  

Gem I really love the gold ones too bad they dont fit well they look fabulous tho.

Magda I love the joli's

Karwood Love the Rolandos, they look great


----------



## *Lo

Nude VP/Nude Tip received today


----------



## snf8

gorgeous! everytime someone posts a pic i want them sooooo much more! you are a lucky gal!


----------



## cjy

Oh Lo!!! They had me at hello!

Oh, what do you know! I am a poet! LOL


----------



## *Lo

^^^LOL CJY!! Thanks 

Thanks snf8


----------



## daisyduke947

**Lo*, gorgeous! Those nudes are so pretty.


----------



## danicky

*Lo*, they are gorgeous. I got mine yesterday also.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Daisy and Danicky!!  

Danicky YAY!!!!!! you got yours!! Im so happy for you!!  Where did you get them from Beverly hills?  I got mine from there


----------



## natassha68

Lo & Danicky - Congrats to both of you , they are sooo lovely !!... wear them well !


----------



## xboobielicousx

mags - i love the jolis! the red is so pretty !

congrats danicky and lo ! the nudes are gorgeous!!!

karwood - wow those are hot! and they look way more comfy than my patent ones...how do they feel


----------



## dknigh21

*Shopalicious* &#8211; Your CL collection seems to be growing very nicely. Great new additions!
**Lo* &#8211; I love your new Ron Rons. And your nude VPs are TDF.
*Rdgldy* &#8211; Nice pair. Talk about being very unique.
*Gem* &#8211; Great leopard prints!
*Showgirl* &#8211; Very pretty collection. I&#8217;ve never seen the boots modeled before. It&#8217;s nice to see what they actually look like on the foot.
*Chins* &#8211; The Pigalles look amazing on you. Definitely a sexy shoe.
*Magdalena* &#8211; You have red Jolis!! They look great on you. Beautiful!
*Karwood* &#8211; I love Rolandos. Seeing everyone&#8217;s pictures makes me want to get them in every color.


----------



## jh4200

*Lo and danicky, congrats on your nudes - I got mine yesterday too!  From the BH store - thank goodness for a big shipment!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-Congrats on your nude VP's!!

Thanks for the compliments ladies!! The gold ones are definitely going back. I think if the strings were straight across then it would have more support. At least they are here for reference.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Lo*~ahhh, your new VPs are TDF!  I want a pair!!!  Dana, congrats on scoring a pair as well.  We need some modeling pics, please. And again, thank you everyone for all the compliments.  xoxo


----------



## danicky

Per request, here are my new Nude VP's :


----------



## dknigh21

Danicky - Those look so good on you.  You and Stinas are like foot models.


----------



## cjy

Dana they are simply divine! I love that last pose!! I may have to try that one next time!!! You always model your shoes so lady like!


----------



## danicky

*Dknigh,* ohh, you are so sweet, thanx.

*Claudia,* you make me feel great, every time. Thanks hun. xoxoxo


----------



## daisyduke947

Gooorgeous, darling. I love them! You make me want those, *danicky*, and you know it!


----------



## danicky

daisyduke947 said:


> Gooorgeous, darling. I love them! You make me want those, *danicky*, and you know it!


 
:devil: He, he, thanx sweetie.


----------



## natassha68

Dana - They look GORGEOUS on you !!!!!,,, glad you finally have a pair


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous, danicky!  I loooove these shoes!


----------



## Chins4

Karwood -  Rolandos and the kid are a total classic 

Gem - love the Espadrilles, I would be wearing those to death 

Lo & Danicky - you're looking hot in the nude ladies


----------



## irishiris8

**lo- *totally droolworthy!

*danicky-* i definitely agree, how about a second career as a shoe model?

*gem-* very cute and summer-y

*karwood*- very hot and classic!


----------



## gemruby41

dknigh21 said:


> Danicky - Those look so good on you.  You and Stinas are like foot models.


I agree!! Even your pedicure is perfect!


----------



## daisyduke947

gemruby41 said:


> I agree!! Even your pedicure is perfect!



Her pedicure is ALWAYS perfect. I think she and Stinas secretly compete to see who one has the better one all the time.


----------



## *Lo

^^LOL Danicky your nudes loook PERFECT on you!  Congrats!! oh and i agree gorgeous feet, lol


----------



## danicky

*Natassha, JH4200, Chins, Irish, Gem, Lo,* thank you ladies for all the lovely compliments. 
He, he, I love french pedicures, and yes, I would love to be a foot model. LOL, maybe I can convince Stinas to search for a job with me.


----------



## karwood

*ShoeAddict, Danicky,chins,irish,XB,*Lo,DKnigh* Thank you soooo Much!

*Danicky and *Lo:*Congrats on your nude VPs. They are absolutely TDF!


----------



## shaq91

LO they're goregous. post some modeling pics plz.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo* & *Danicky* How fabulous! Your nudes are spectacular!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Dana, your new VPs look hot on you!  love 'em


----------



## bogeyjay

stinas - your leopard pony yoyo's are crazy hot!

evolkatie - i'm not a big fan of the simples but your white patents are sweet.  the modeling pic did it for me.

danicky - love your VP's and the nudes!

lav - those are super cute!

lovely - those white pigalles are absolutely tdf!

edrine - nice additions!

rocky! - your nude VP's are gorgeous!  where've you been?

shopalicious - nice collection, especially the two pigalles.

gem - i prefer the color of the simples but the style of the ron ron's.  not much help, i know.  i think i'd go with the simples.

chins - yes!  i'm so glad those were the winners.  beautiful!

karwood - love your rolandos!  i never get tired of seeing this shoe.

lo - nice vp's!  even with the tissue and sticks in place, they still look great.


----------



## danicky

*Karwood, Jetset, Magda, Bogeyjay,* thanks so much for the nice compliments.


----------



## eggpudding

I never thought I'd find a pair of EB Rolandos at this stage in the season, much less ON SALE (at Lane Crawford, Hong Kong) - but here they are! 



















I didn't realize they were quite so dark IRL and that everyone's looked that color because of the camera flash!


----------



## shoecrazy

eggpudding - what a fabulous find! Congratulations!


----------



## keya

eggpudding ~ You got them on sale?! Great find, they're gorgeous! 


Lo and Danicky ~ Love the nude VPs!!


gemruby ~ The espadrilles are cute! Sorry the Frescobaldis don't fit you.


----------



## Chins4

eggpudding said:


> I never thought I'd find a pair of EB Rolandos at this stage in the season, much less ON SALE (at Lane Crawford, Hong Kong) - but here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize they were quite so dark IRL and that everyone's looked that color because of the camera flash!


 
I can't believe that you got them on sale! I love those shoes, the colour is just TDF  You look great in them


----------



## gemruby41

*eggpudding*-congrats!! They seem like a perfect fit.


----------



## aeross

These should be with me on Tuesday. I love the colour


----------



## Chins4

^ITA beautiful shade for summer


----------



## jh4200

eggpudding - what a great find!  they look perfect on you!

aeross - very cool color!  can't wait to see the modeling pics!


----------



## shoecrazy

aeross said:


> These should be with me on Tuesday. I love the colour



What a lovely color - I've never seen CLs this color before! Congratulations and nice pick!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*eggpudding*-love your new Rolandos!!  They look stunninig on you
*aeross*-beautiful color on your new additions. make sure to post some modeling pics when you get them


----------



## JetSetGo!

*eggpudding* now, that's a score! they look perfect on you!

*aeross* yippee! what a fabulous unique colorway. Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I already posted these in my collection thread and got so many wonderful comments from so many of you. I want to post them here, but please don't feel like you have to acknowledge them for a second time. I just want to make sure anyone who wants to see them does!


Teal Patent Ron Rons


----------



## keya

^ gorgeous!


----------



## keya

aeross ~ Love the color!


----------



## surlygirl

Love those on you, Jet! I wasn't crazy about the Ron Ron, but seeing them in this color ... WOW! Great addition to your collection. Glad that you were able to keep them!


----------



## MsFrida




----------



## *Magdalena*

*JSG*~I havent seen them before.  I absolutely adore the color! They look fabulous on you!!!!


----------



## intheevent

hot hot hot JSG!


----------



## intheevent

congrats eggpudding- great find
aeross- can't wait to see modeling pics


----------



## Raffaluv

I apologize in advance for the crappy pic but i'm so excited about these - I've had the silver miminettes since last year I think, my others are all from last months sale season  Can't wait to take them all out for a spin & I love this post - I could look at CL's all day! (I have one pair of "dysfunctional family" fabric mules at work that I got years ago & that's it - going to take a quick breather but cannot wait to buy more  
-Brwn Kid/Red Fabric No Prive
-Petit Nan Blue Fluo 
-Paillette Decollete (Surprisingly comfortable & make me feel so special with that glimmer) 
-Neurone Black Suede 
-En Passant Blk Patent 
-to be continued


----------



## jh4200

Nice collection, Raffaluv!  And great scores for the sales!


----------



## shoecrazy

Those Ron Rons look so good on you JetSet!

Raffaluv - Nice collection - I'm looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Chins4

Raffaluv - that's a great collection  Love the petit nan in blue - really gorgeous


----------



## LaDonna

**lo* gorgeous!

*danicky* they're beautiful! congrats!  cute pedi too.

*eggpudding* they look awesome on!

*aeross*  are those simples?  loooove that color!

*jetsetgo*  those are tdf!  love that style and color!

*raffaluv*  they're all lovely!  especially love the decolletes.

congrats to all the ladies and their beautiful shoes.


----------



## irishiris8

*raffaluv-* beautiful additions!  i'm totally envious of your decollete paillettes!


----------



## daisyduke947

*eggpudding*, gooorgeous! They are so cute on you!

*aeross*, fabulous! I can't wait to see them on you.

*JetSetGo!* Gorgeous! I adore the curved shape of the Ron Ron on you. They look fantastic.

*raffaluv*, beautiful collection! I adore those silver ones. Very cool!


----------



## snf8

*raffaluv*, you have the en passant! i was dying for it in nude patent but stupidly passed it up because i got my declics the same day...then it got reduced to 310 and went on a mad hunt for it and it was no where to be found! 

*jet*, you can post those gorgeous babies as many times as you want! t hey can never get old!


----------



## danicky

*Keya,*and *LaDonna *thanks ladies.

*eggpudding ,* very pretty congrats!!!

*aeross,* love the color.

*Jetset,* love them on you.

*raffaluv,* very nice. Congrats!!


----------



## sara999

raffaluv i adore your neurons!


----------



## gemruby41

*Raffaluv*-nice collection!!!


----------



## karwood

*Eggpudding-* Fabulous find!Congrats!
*Aeross-*  Love the color! 
*JSG-*  Love them! And as always, they look gorgeous on you!
*raffaluv- *Lovely collection!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Raffaluv* I love your collection! What a wonderful group of styles! the Blue Petit Nan is stunning! 

Thank you everyone for your very sweet words regarding my Ron Rons.


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you all so much!  For the most part I've lived in ballet flats & always admired Louboutins, I really love the way they make me feel & have fallen hard  snf8, I love the en passants in the nude patent and wanted those also but I could only find the black once they went down to $310 

JetSetGo I LOVE the color of your Ron Rons & you have amazing legs!!


----------



## sylviarr

So I just got my first pair. I was supposed to save up but I just couldn't leave Miami without them (leaving in 2 days) soo I charged them.

Purple patent new simples. They're a little tight in the toebox but i'll stretch them out.















Sorry my camera sucks and we have no good mirrors in this apartment. :[


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^super cute!  I love the purple patent-what a pefect fall color!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chins4

Cool colour, just  it!


----------



## Rocky

bogeyjay said:


> rocky! - your nude VP's are gorgeous!  where've you been?


Thanks.  I've been super busy finalizing my wedding stuff.  I've been coming around but haven't really been posting.


----------



## jh4200

sylviarr, what a gorgeous color!  congrats on your first (of many) pairs!


----------



## lovely&amazing

THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!

I must have some purple patent pumps for fall!



sylviarr said:


> So I just got my first pair. I was supposed to save up but I just couldn't leave Miami without them (leaving in 2 days) soo I charged them.
> 
> Purple patent new simples. They're a little tight in the toebox but i'll stretch them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my camera sucks and we have no good mirrors in this apartment. :[


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Sylviarr*- those are gorgeous!!! Where did you find them?


----------



## sylviarr

thank you magdalena, chins, lovely&amazing, and my purse addiction! i got them at saks in dadeland mall in miami. they also had them in black patent.


----------



## snf8

*sylviarr, *i am really loving the new simples on, and that color is soooo amazing!

congrats on them! i would have charged em too! :shame:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sylviarr, that color is perfect.  They are so beautiful.  Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## cjy

Oh that purple looks good enought to eat!


----------



## irishiris8

*sylviarr*-  oh wow- those are gorgeous!  I love the color!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Beautiful sylviarr! Nice choice and beautiful color. Congratulations on your first pair!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*sylviarr* they are gorgeous!!!! love that deep purple! congrats on a divine first pair.


----------



## gemruby41

*sylviarr*-congrats, they are beautiful!! Love that deep purple!


----------



## danicky

*sylviarr,* very pretty. Congrats!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

sylviarr - that color is gorgeous, congratulations, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, those are SO hot, *sylviarr*!! Absolutely gorgeous. That colour is amazing.


----------



## jlinds

Purple patent new simples? OMG. LOVE!!


----------



## LaDonna

*sylviarr*  WOW...what a gorgeous first pair of cl's? are those the 100's?


----------



## sylviarr

thanks everyone! i'm excited to wear them out...i dont know when i will though. 
LaDonna - they're 120mm


----------



## evolkatie

OOo purple new simples!  THey look awesome and delicious

I'll be contacting my Saks to get me a pair


----------



## techie81

Those are so beautiful!  I love the color.


----------



## techie81

No pics yet, but I broke down and got the black Ron Rons from Saks.com. Ban or not, I had merchandise credit so it wasn't toooo bad... :shame:ush:


----------



## eggpudding

Thank you so much ladies for the kind words I'm pretty shocked I found them on sale too, for 40% off!! 

*aeross, JetSet, Raffaluv, sylviarr - *am loving all your new additions, the respective colors are all amazing and unique!


----------



## bagpunk

my first ever...


----------



## sylviarr

omg bagpunk those are gorgeous! are they purple satin?


----------



## daisyduke947

*bagpunk*, I LOVE YOUR MADELEINE!!!! Ahhh, I adore those so much. They are so hot. Congrats!!!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks gaaaaals!!! not they are not satin. they look like linen. and yes, they are purple


----------



## rdgldy

bagpunk, they look amazing on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bagpunk* Those look so sexy on you!!!

*techie* can't wait to see them!

*eggpudding*


----------



## dknigh21

Bagpunk - Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## gemruby41

Bagpunk-congrats!!!


----------



## jh4200

Techie - can't wait to see pics of the ron rons!

Bagpunk - congrats on your first pair - they look amazing on you!  Hot!


----------



## techie81

Those are hot, Bagpunk! Congrats!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've been on a little CL-weekend
Very Prive Gray Flannel - LOVE THEM









I won these on a 'friendly bet' with my BF


----------



## jh4200

DC - I already said how much I loved your "bet shoes" - but the gray flannel NPs are awesome!  I saw them in NM last week and was immediately jealous of anyone who had a pair!  Congrats on your haul!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jh4200 said:


> DC - I already said how much I loved your "bet shoes" - but the gray flannel NPs are awesome!  I saw them in NM last week and was immediately jealous of anyone who had a pair!  Congrats on your haul!



Thanks, Hon.  It's funny because I looked at them first, scratched my head and thought "Who the heck wants a flannel CL????"  But my SA said "YOu gotta try it on".  I was sold. It's a very versatile color and comfy as heck!


----------



## Shopalicious

bag punk , DC cutie .. Congrats on your new shoes


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-Cutie*-love your shoes!! I have those pumps, and I love them.  The box says 100mm but they seem higher.  I've gotten many compliments at work on them. The flannel NP's look so comfy.


----------



## Shopalicious

Sylviarr.. I love the color of the Patent new simples !! Congrats !!


----------



## karwood

*sylviarr- *Those Purple Patent New Simples are TDF!!! Congrats!
*bagpunk- *Those look fabulous on you! Congrat on your first pair of CLs!
*DC-*  Congrats on winning the bet! I already posted that I love your shoess and I still do!


----------



## irishiris8

*bagpunk*- I love the madelines!!  they look great on you!

*dc-cutie*-  The NP's are very cute- I've never seen them in flannel before!  And congrats on your bet- the Alta Damas are TDF, as are the pumps


----------



## Showgirl

Jet, Eggpudding, Sylviarr - gorgeous colors, truly. I'm craving something deep for fall and any of those would do nicely! 

DC-C: do you have any modeling pics of the flannel NPs?!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, DC-Cutie


----------



## LaDonna

*bagpunk*  i wasn't a big fan of the those at first, but they've grown on me.  congrats!  they're super cute!

*dc-cutie*  looooooooove the gray flannel vp's!!!  i've never seen those before.  congrats on all your new shoes and winning the bet.


----------



## techie81

I forgot to post my new addition in this thread (and eww, excuse the nastiness of my leg...I slipped in the bathtub a couple weeks ago and the bruises are lingering...):


----------



## lovely&amazing

Very sexy, congrats!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Your feet were made for CL's! Congrats!



bagpunk said:


> my first ever...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Techie *those are amazing! Thanks for posting! I don't see any bruises...and I'm glad you're okay! ush:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Techie - honey you're wearing CLs, we only see beautiful shoes, not bruises


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

My first CL's!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Beautiful lvgucciaddict38! Congratulations on your first pair!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

bag- LOVE that color!
Techie- so glamourous! 
LVgucci- great choice!


----------



## IslandSpice

techie81 said:


> I forgot to post my new addition in this thread (and eww, excuse the nastiness of my leg...I slipped in the bathtub a couple weeks ago and the bruises are lingering...):


 
Wow! Those look fabulous on!!! Congrats and sorry about you fall.


----------



## IslandSpice

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> My first CL's!!!!


 
Very nice! Are they comfortable?...I need a brown pair (after I break my ban) :shame:


----------



## jh4200

gucciaddict - congrats on your first (of many!) pairs!  the chocolate brown on those VPs is gorgeous!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ohmigod, I LOVE the grey flannel, *DC-cutie*!! Those are so cool! Where did you get them?

Love them, *techie*! That's such a beautiful pair.

*lvgucciaddict*, awesome! Congrats! They look fabulous on you.


----------



## danicky

*bagpunk* , very cute. Congrats!

*dc-cutie* love all of them.

*Techie,* thoese are one of my favorite pairs of CL's. Congrats!!

*Lvgucci,* very pretty.


----------



## LaDonna

*techie81* so sexy!!

*lvgucciaddict38*  such a lovely classic!  and love the nail polish!

congrats to you both!


----------



## karwood

*Lvgucci- *Congrat on your first pair of CLs. I have the same pair and I can guaranatee that you got your money's worth

*tech- *Those are fabulous, Congrats!


----------



## techie81

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## *Lo

Red Patent Rolandos from NM


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-they look great on you!! Do you have to break them in?


----------



## keya

*Lo ~ They're gorgeous, congrats! 


  bagpunk ~ Love the Madelines! 


   techie81 ~ They look great on you, congrats!


  lvgucciaddict ~ Congrats on your first pair! 


 DC-Cutie ~ Great new additions!


sylviarr ~ Love the color!


raffaluv ~ Great collection!


----------



## daisyduke947

red Rolando?!   
More modeling pictures, please! They are gorgeous, **Lo*!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Gem, Keya and Daisy!!

Gem YESSSSS I have to break them in, especially the right one since my right foot is slightly larger.  I had a friend (you know who you are, hehe) warn me that they were very hard to walk in at first and THEY ARE!!  I just need to break them in a bit and see how it goes, they are such sexy shoes i dont want to part with them


----------



## 8seventeen19

I haven't posted these yet until now. I am in !


----------



## surlygirl

Oooh! Loving all the new additions. Especially the pop of color with the red rolandos and the fuschia very noeud. They are all gorgeous, ladies! Keep them coming.


----------



## pasdoy

Oh gawt noz ! some sexy memebers here !


----------



## rdgldy

*   bagpunk, techie81, lvgucciaddict, DC-Cutie sylviarr ,raffaluv,  lo*, shoe* -
amazing new shoes one and all!  Enjoy them!

Here are my new cls-definitely a vintage style-have no idea what they are but they are really lovely!


----------



## keya

shoeaddict ~ LOVE them!!


rdgldy ~ They're cute, I like them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

daisyduke947 said:


> Ohmigod, I LOVE the grey flannel, *DC-cutie*!! Those are so cool! Where did you get them?



Thanks, Hon.  Got them from Neiman's


----------



## Chins4

DC - love those flannel NPs, the texture really works with that shoe 

techie - the Vanitarita (sp?) looks so much hotter on you than in the stock shots I have seen - congrats 

lvgucci - what a way to start - a complete classic, congrats 

Lo - hot, hot, hot! (ps shoe twins AGAIN )

Shoe - those VNs are PERFECT for you, absolutely perfect 

rdgldy - those are so unique, you could wear those with anything - what a great find


----------



## jh4200

*Lo - gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  Make the effort and break them in, since they look fantastic on you!!!!!  

Krystal - love them even more on you than in your rainbow!  I especially like the pic where you can see the bottom of the shoe - it really stands out against the pink!

Rdgldy - those are so different and really cool!  Congrats on a unique score!


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> * bagpunk, techie81, lvgucciaddict, DC-Cutie sylviarr ,raffaluv, lo*, shoe* -
> amazing new shoes one and all! Enjoy them!
> 
> Here are my new cls-definitely a vintage style-have no idea what they are but they are really lovely!


 Oh I like them! They kinda remind me of some Manolos I have seen!!!


----------



## cjy

Shoeaddict and Lo!!! SEXY!!!! SEXY!!! SEXY!!!!
They look gorgeous!!!!!!!!! You both wear them well and they look so great on your feet!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins, JH, Keya, cjy*-THANKS!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Lo*~your new Wine Patent Rolandos are beautiful!!!!!!
Shoeaddict~I am absolutely in love with your pink joli noeds....im speechless!!! that's how gorgeous they are!!!!!!!!!! 
rdgly~very cute!!


----------



## karwood

**Lo-  *I am soooo jealous! I love them! I can't wait til I get my pair! Did you order those from NM? 
*Shoe-*Those are ABSOLUTELY DIVINE!!! Congrats!
*rdgldy- *Those are really lovely! They have a very classic and stylish look to them!Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*lo* gorgeous! You make me excited to break mine out again this fall! 

*shoeaddict* those are a dream come true!

*rdgldy* i love those! they are so unique and soooo pretty.

Congrats everyone!


----------



## techie81

*lvgucciaddict38*, gorgeous!!!

*Lo*, WOW! I've been eyeing those...they look so good on you!!!  Now I might have to get them!

*shoeaddict*, those are some of my favs...love, love the pink 

*rdgldy*, nice find!  I love that pattern.


----------



## natassha68

DC - lovin your new np's in flannel, i saw them at NM and I thought they were precious!

Lo - a classic!!! LOVE them   took me a while to wear mine in tho, good luck !

 Shoe - love your fuschia very noued's sooo pretty on you .

LVgucci - congrats on your first pair, and they are lovely!

rdglady - very nice old school style cl's, great foran afternoon brunch, soo sweet !


----------



## bagpunk

OMG these are looooovely!! can you tell us what they are??



rdgldy said:


> *   bagpunk, techie81, lvgucciaddict, DC-Cutie sylviarr ,raffaluv,  lo*, shoe* -
> amazing new shoes one and all!  Enjoy them!
> 
> Here are my new cls-definitely a vintage style-have no idea what they are but they are really lovely!


----------



## bagpunk

aaaw... thanks...  but there is a reason why i did not show you more of my calf  

i have to say that i am not a big fan of heels and see no reason why one should torture oneself that way. but these shoes changed my mind... i actually like my legs better in these! (but oh the height! the top of my right foot hurt after i walked around the house in them...)




lovely&amazing said:


> Your feet were made for CL's! Congrats!




and thank you all for your lovely words about my first CL...! everyone's shoes are so lovely here i visit this thread often!


----------



## bagpunk

congraaaats!!!



lvgucciaddict38 said:


> My first CL's!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*bagpunk*, I got them on e-bay and the seller did not specify a name.  There was no box to refer to either-I'm guessing they are an older style.


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* very sexy. Congrats!!!

*Shoeaddict*, love them.

*Rdgldy*, very nice.


----------



## dknigh21

Lo - I love the Rolandos. They are such a sexy shoe. And they look great on you.

Shoeaddict - Your VN are so pretty.


----------



## irishiris8

*Lo-*  oooh so hot!

*krystal-* those shoes were made for you, no doubt!!

*rdgldy- *love them, and they're so unique!


----------



## bogeyjay

jet - i love the color of your ron ron's!  btw - i noticed your pic stopped just above your ankles.  i was only joking the last time when i said your legs were a distraction.  i think it's safe to say we all dig your hot legs.

Lo - your rolandos look great!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Look again! There are knee highs!


----------



## Tampachic

DC-Cutie said:


> I've been on a little CL-weekend
> Very Prive Gray Flannel - LOVE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won these on a 'friendly bet' with my BF



DC cutie- that was a VERY good weekend.  I also just got the Grey flannel NP's for fall.  My SA here in Florida only got 4 pairs in and they sold out the first day!  Congrats, I think they're an unexpected classic.

The winter material works for the fall season before it gets too cold.  Have you decided what you are wearing with them?  Post photos in the outfit thread!

If you are looking, I just bought a sexy D & G dress in the same material at NM.  You should check it out.


----------



## sylviarr

I know I already posted these a few pages back but I didn't have very good modeling pics and I just took these and I like them and have no where else to put them...so here they are. (My camera's flash makes things WAY too bright a lot of the time, I tried to fix it in one of the pictures...)


----------



## MsFrida




----------



## jh4200

Sylvia, those are so beautiful I can hardly contain myself!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

sylvia, they look even better on!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

very nice!!


----------



## karwood

*sylvia: BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

sylviarr said:


>



In the words of RuPaul "You betta work, bish"   They look fabulous!


----------



## irishiris8

*sylviarr-* wow... seriously, my mouth is hanging open... they look incredible!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*sylviarr* totally magnificent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Sylviarr - Those look so beautiful on you!


----------



## danicky

*Sylviarr *, very pretty. Congrats!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

sylviarr - omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!they look amazing! they look even better on than in your first posts about them and i was drooling then!  these are on my list for must haves..congrats! they are beyond HOT


----------



## Zophie

*Lo said:


> Thanks Gem, Keya and Daisy!!
> 
> Gem YESSSSS I have to break them in, especially the right one since my right foot is slightly larger. I had a friend (you know who you are, hehe) warn me that they were very hard to walk in at first and THEY ARE!! I just need to break them in a bit and see how it goes, they are such sexy shoes i dont want to part with them


 

I STILL have not worn my patent Rolandos out of the house yet!  But I just feel so happy knowing they are in my closet anyway.  I'm saving them for a special occasion, at which time I will probably break my neck and embarass myself.


----------



## *Lo

LOL Zophie I feel the same way about wearing them, I am going to start wearing them out for a little bit at a time, hehe.

Here are my new Fucshia suede VP's!!  I LOVE the color its so vibrant although i feel as tho they are narrower than some of my other VP's which is weird bc they are suede i probably just need to wera them once or twice


----------



## surlygirl

sylvia - amazing ... stunning ... beautiful!
Lo! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LO!!! OMG those are GORGEOUS! LOVE them!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Surlygirl and Shoeaddict!!  Shoeaddict I knew you'd love them, they are pink!!  hehe


----------



## karwood

*Lo- *Those are fabulous!!! I love them


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lo*, those are beyond divine!!!  LOVE THEM!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Sylviarr, those are HOTTTTTT

Lo! Oh. My. I just fell over! Gorgeous!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Karwood, Lovely, and NeverEnough!!!  I am breaking them in with my pj's as we speak.  Sorry no modeling pics yet as my pedi is overdue and its not cute


----------



## irishiris8

**Lo-  *Wowza, those are incredible!  The color is TDF.... I want modeling photos!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *sylviarr*! Looove that colour.

Hot Very Prive, **Lo*! I can't wait to see those on! They totally pop.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks IrishIris and Daisy


----------



## snf8

*Lo said:


> LOL Zophie I feel the same way about wearing them, I am going to start wearing them out for a little bit at a time, hehe.
> 
> Here are my new Fucshia suede VP's!!  I LOVE the color its so vibrant although i feel as tho they are narrower than some of my other VP's which is weird bc they are suede i probably just need to wera them once or twice




OMG these are breathtaking!!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Ahhh!  *LO*- where did you get these?  They are beautiful! Amazing! I MUST have them.  Definitely drool- worthy.

Side note- this forum is the best and worst thing that's ever happened to me.   You beautiful ladies are incredibly stylish enablers and I hope I can come live with one of you when I am homeless.


----------



## Chins4

Lo, WOW............just WOW


----------



## sara999

lo you make me want teh declics even more if they're as gorgeous in colour as your vps!


----------



## eggpudding

*Lo - *I'm not usually a fan of pink, but WOW! Utterly delectable in suede!


----------



## aeross

Here's my little family, growing rapidly since the beginning of July :shame:

The green kid simple pumps really are that green lol

Apologies in advance for my shocking legs


----------



## natassha68

Syllvia - Loving the purple !!


Lo -  They are absolutely , GORGEOUS!!!! modeling pics please


----------



## Leescah

aeross said:


> Here's my little family, growing rapidly since the beginning of July :shame:
> 
> The green kid simple pumps really are that green lol
> 
> Apologies in advance for my shocking legs


 
OMG I adore the colour of those simples *aeross*! Stunning colour - I'm usually not a fan of green shoes but they are gorgeous! :okay:


----------



## xboobielicousx

WOW Lo! those are TDF! i love pink and those are PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!! modeling pics please!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo,* they are positively gorgeous.
*Aeross,* love the green simples!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lo*-I can't wait to see modeling pics because they are very pretty!!

*Aeross*-great collection!


----------



## jh4200

*Lo - I seriously don't even know what to say.  

Aeross - what a great collection - those greens simples are such a fun color!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo* OMG...those are way too gorgeous. They should not be allowed. 

*aeross* Fab collection! What's the second pair to the left? Are they cork? I think I love them.


----------



## aeross

JetSetGo! said:


> *Lo* OMG...those are way too gorgeous. They should not be allowed.
> 
> *aeross* Fab collection! What's the second pair to the left? Are they cork? I think I love them.


 
They're called Materna and they are cork. A lucky ebay raid last week :ninja: 

Thank you all for the lovely comments


----------



## keya

Lo ~ The fucshia suede VPs are STUNNING!  I feel like I MUST have them, but sadly, the season for wearing peep toes is ending here  

Those of you talking about fucshia Declics, does any of you know if they're the same color as Lo's VPs? (I haven't seen them) If so I MUST have a pair! 


aeross ~ Great collection!  Love the green Simples!


sylviarr ~ They look great on you!


----------



## jh4200

I think they are basically the same color.  There's a picture here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-29.html#post7364880

Mine are arriving on Friday - won't be able to post pics until next week (waiting for my new digital camera - birthday present!!!!), but I'll confirm for you that they at least look the same as *Lo's.


----------



## keya

jh4200 said:


> I think they are basically the same color.  There's a picture here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-29.html#post7364880
> 
> Mine are arriving on Friday - won't be able to post pics until next week (waiting for my new digital camera - birthday present!!!!), but I'll confirm for you that they at least look the same as *Lo's.



I can't wait to see more pics! They're TDF!


----------



## irishiris8

*aeross-* you have a great collection!  I love that shade of green!


----------



## LaDonna

congrats to everyone

*sylviarr *that color is so purdddddi!!

**lo   GORGEOUS!!!*

*aeross *i've never seen that color before.  so cute!


----------



## shoecrazy

Blue glittart Ron Rons


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, gorgeous shoecrazy!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Shoe!!! Those are TDF!! I am having a hard time resisting those in the VP style!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Those are so yummy shoecrazy!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Congrats shoecrazy! That color is MAJOR!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Shoecrazy!!!  Love the blue glittart....so beautiful!!


----------



## jh4200

Those are TDF, shoecrazy!!!!  Modeling pics!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Oooh *shoecrazy*, you know I love so.


----------



## LaDonna

mistyknightwin said:


> Those are so yummy shoecrazy!!


 
hehe...i was going to say the same *shoecrazy*!  congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

LaDonna said:


> hehe...i was going to say the same *shoecrazy*! congrats!


 Of course - we are "welovethesamekindaofloubiesisters" lol


----------



## Chins4

Shoecrazy, those are gorgeous! That shoe really works with the glittart finish. Can't wait for my pre-order


----------



## snf8

*shoecrazy*, those are beyond fab!! jealous....haha


----------



## sdesaye

I finally sucombed to the Very Noeud temptation.


----------



## jh4200

I looooooove that color!  What a great purchase - and they look stunning on you!


----------



## shoecrazy

Beautiful!!!


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> I finally sucombed to the Very Noeud temptation.


 
Those are divine.Congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are gorgeous.

*Aeross,* very pretty. 

*Shoecrazy,* love them.

*sdesaye,* love the color.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> I finally sucombed to the Very Noeud temptation.


 
I love this shoe and the color.  Great pick!!


----------



## keya

Shoecrazy ~ love them!


sdsaye ~ The Very Noeuds are gorgeous!


----------



## LaDonna

*sdesaye *those are so pretty!  love that color!


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are so cute, *sdesaye*! Congrats!


----------



## Leescah

Oooh the more I see the Very Noeuds the more I would like a pair!! I saw them for the first time IRL at the weekend and was surprised to find that the bow part is actually quite stiff! For some reason I was expecting it to be more... floppy! It made me like them more! Gorgeous shoe!!


----------



## sdesaye

Thanks everybody.  Exactly what happened to me.  I've been seeing them posted here in glorious colors and after I forced myself not to look at red, couldn't find purple in my size I was left with the choice of Blue, Green or Yellow.  I have no other emerald satin shoes.

Also on a side note---I called the shoe place that is dying my white satin Armadillo's to inquire about their health and was told that surgery went great and they're now a lovely shade of olive green.  They will be released to me on Saturday (when I go to SouthPark to pick them up).


----------



## shoecrazy

I can't wait to see your olive armadillos!


----------



## Leescah

*sdesaye* - what is the slingback piece like on the Very Noeud? Is it like the NP one? I tried on the NP and found that the slingback part didn't feel high enough to fix over my heel securely enough, so my foot kept slipping out. Stupidly I didn't try on the very noeud to compare..... (dur) - is it a similar feeling?


----------



## jh4200

I am so excited for your olive armadillos!  That would have been my first color choice.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye- GORGEOUS I love that color!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Leescah- They fit the exact same. My black ones go up higher on my heel I don't know why... or maybe I was imagining when I wore them around the house.... but my pink ones always feel like they're going to come off. I need to get those strappy strips or whatever they're called.
I still haven't worn either pair outside of the house.. whoa that's bad...


----------



## sdesaye

Leescah said:


> *sdesaye* - what is the slingback piece like on the Very Noeud? Is it like the NP one? I tried on the NP and found that the slingback part didn't feel high enough to fix over my heel securely enough, so my foot kept slipping out. Stupidly I didn't try on the very noeud to compare..... (dur) - is it a similar feeling?


 
I purposely wear the smaller size (39) (heels/toes right at the edge) just to compensate for the slipage.  They fit exactly like an NP, infact I believe they are an NP with a bow. I wear a 39 (8M US), and only ocassionally do I need a 39.5 (I wear a 38.5 in Pigalle).  Thats pretty much my size range.


----------



## Leescah

I hate that about slingbacks. I like to feel secure in my shoes! Although I hear those strappy strip things are quite good for that? Or a bit of sellotape hehe


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> I finally sucombed to the Very Noeud temptation.


 OMG!! They are amazing!!!! What a divine color!! Congrats!!!


----------



## pasdoy

Nice pic wow


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> Thanks everybody. Exactly what happened to me. I've been seeing them posted here in glorious colors and after I forced myself not to look at red, couldn't find purple in my size I was left with the choice of Blue, Green or Yellow. I have no other emerald satin shoes.
> 
> Also on a side note---I called the shoe place that is dying my white satin Armadillo's to inquire about their health and was told that surgery went great and they're now a lovely shade of olive green. They will be released to me on Saturday (when I go to SouthPark to pick them up).


 Awwww...I will keep them in my thoughts! Glad they pulled thru!! Make sure you give them lots of love when they are released.


----------



## Chins4

Gorgeous colour choice Sdesaye


----------



## fmd914

Sdesaye - the color of the VNs are fabolous!  I love mine - hope you do too!

Shoe - love the glitter on the Ron Rons!!!!!

Dropped by NM today to return something and my shoe SA goes "I have something I ordered in for you" and I hadn't even asked for them!  But of course I loved them and kept them....hmmm maybe I should add that to the "you know you're an addict if" thread.

Peacock suede NPs!


----------



## surlygirl

shoecrazy - love the blue glittart. still can't decide how I feel about the Ron Rons, but I love that color. Love!

sdesaye - the emerald satin VNs are beautiful! can't wait to see your armadillos when they've fully recovered from their procedure!


----------



## shoecrazy

fmd914 said:


> Dropped by NM today to return something and my shoe SA goes "I have something I ordered in for you" and I hadn't even asked for them!  But of course I loved them and kept them....hmmm maybe I should add that to the "you know you're an addict if" thread.
> 
> Peacock suede NPs!



Those are so gorgeous!


----------



## daisyduke947

Absolutely fabulous, *fmd*. You lucky duck!


----------



## sdesaye

fmd914 said:


> Dropped by NM today to return something and my shoe SA goes "I have something I ordered in for you" and I hadn't even asked for them! But of course I loved them and kept them....hmmm maybe I should add that to the "you know you're an addict if" thread.
> 
> Peacock suede NPs!


 
OMG! Those look so FAB! I'm a sucker for any NP.


----------



## jh4200

fmd, love the peacock - what a great SA you have!


----------



## gemruby41

*sdesaye*-great purchase. The color is divine!

*fmd*-beautiful shoes!! It's great when your SA knows exactly what you like.


----------



## cjy

Peacock!!! TDF!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*fmd, sdesaye, shoe crazy,*  what a wonderful range of colors- I love the glittart, and both the beautiful suedes.

I saw the fuschia VPs in person today at Saks-really incredible.


----------



## karwood

*fmd-* Your Peacock Suede NPs are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## irishiris8

It's a good day for the blue/green family!

*fmd-* gorgeous, and they look so soft

*sdesaye-* such an eye-catching color, I love them!

*shoecrazy-* absolutely gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

FMD-  I NEED that color in something!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

FMD. Those are stunning!


----------



## natassha68

*Shoe*- Loving your new blue glittart ron ron's.... hope they work out better then the vp's did .

*sdesaye*- The green very noued's are LOVELY on you!!!

*Fmd*- WOW WEE... gorgeous!!


----------



## dknigh21

fmd - Sounds like you have a great SA.  The color is beautiful.


----------



## danicky

*FMD,* they are gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Fmd*- what a great color! Love them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Fmd~love your new additions. The color is so unique.


----------



## fmd914

Thanks for all the compliments ladies!  You're right - I do have a great SA - great for my closet - bad for my wallet!   

I do like the color on these in the NP - shoeaddict you should so get these for your rainbow. I started to get the NP in the fuschia suede which I love but something made me wait.  For some reason the peacock speaks to me more in the NP.  But I think I'm going to take a page out of Lo's book and get the VP in fuschia suede!

Sorry about the rambling!


----------



## Missrocks

Back from Vegas with a new addition- patent 100mm pigalles from the CL Boutique! 
Yes, I was supposed to be on a ban, but these were a "bribe" from FI to help make me forget about the craps table "incident".


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Those are sexy, Missrocks!


----------



## cjy

Missroks they are lovely! So, did someone lose a little money in Vegas at the tables???


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Missrocks*!!! They are so sexy! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## karwood

*MissRock- *Your Pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## Missrocks

*Thanks Oh_let_me_see, Karwood, and Daisy!*
*Cjy*~ Yes, it went something like that! I was nice though- I could've asked for the lizard pigalles to make the "price adjustment" even, but he got off easy with these!


----------



## aspark

I am the worst photographer-  I never realized how dark my bedroom is!  I'm pretty new to TPF, and this is my small collection- but I am addicted! 






Hai 85's -  super comfy, I wear them all the time!





Brown Simples 






Black patent passmule pump.


----------



## 8seventeen19

FMD- I am going to look into getting something in peacock... probably the c'est moi booties... I am not sure if they are the exact shade but whatever. I am going to Vegas for DHs Bday in Sept. and I get to visit my first CL boutique in a WHOLE year!  Soooo I am going to do some serious shopping.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Love the Passmules aspark!


----------



## aspark

Thanks!  I do too - even my husband loves them!  They had them in nude patent too but they were too big


----------



## Missrocks

FMD~ Congrats on your new additions! Just an exquisite color!'
Shoe~ I love your new glittarts! One of my fav colors!
Sdesaye~ Just gorgeous! I can't wait to see those with an outfit.

Aspark~ ^ Agreed! Those passmules are just beautiful! Its too bad the nudes didn't work out.


----------



## Missrocks

^^ Shoeaddict~ Have fun on your shopping trip to Vegas! My CL boutique experience was great- I had to go back more than once of course!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ive never been to Vegas.. don't know why... I guess I would just always rather, and do go to NYC. 
The in-laws are taking us and it's all expenses paid so I can't wait to do some damage!


----------



## daisyduke947

*aspark*, your shoes are fabulous! You have a great collection of shoes that you can really wear a lot. I can't wait to see more purchases!


----------



## aspark

Thanks... I really do wear them all the time so I figured my first purchases should be basic.  I went on a little bit of a bender-  3 pairs in one day. 

Now I'm ready to branch out some and get colorful!


----------



## daisyduke947

^ LOL! I think that's fantastic though. It's the most important thing, to buy pairs that you will wear. You really get your money's worth out of them. That's what I say, if I'm going to spend 800 dollars on a pair of shoes, I better wear them every single day.


----------



## aspark

I am dying to have some Glitter NP's  (there are some on ebay right now, but 1/2 size too big- bummer!)  

I really like the red triclo's - they are beautiful!   And - for whatever reason- I just really need to own some pink shoes!


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww! Keep looking around for your size. They are bound to show up at some point. 

You should see the pink satin Lady Gres. I think you'd like that pink.


----------



## aspark

Enablers!   I have met my people!


----------



## irishiris8

*missrocks-* very classic and sexy!!

*aspark*- you have a lovely "family"


----------



## Chins4

fmd - now that's what I call an SA! Love the peacock suede 

Miss Rocks - shoe twins There's something about black patent Pigalles 

Aspark - that's the start of a beautiful collection, looking forward to seeing your colours!


----------



## bogeyjay

missrocks - those are indeed sexy!


----------



## gemruby41

*missrocks*-patent Pigalles, you can't go wrong. They look fab on you!!

*Aspark*-great start, and you will not be able to stop.


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoeaddictklw said:


> FMD- I am going to look into getting something in peacock... probably the c'est moi booties... I am not sure if they are the exact shade but whatever. I am going to Vegas for DHs Bday in Sept. and I get to visit my first CL boutique in a WHOLE year!  Soooo I am going to do some serious shopping.


 
Shoeaddict, Im going there too end of September since its' my birthday-my DH is taking me!! woohoo... do you guys know what their selection is like over there?  I am soo tempted to just get something online but the whole shopping experience is so tempting and worth to wait, i think....and BTW, www.footcandyshoes.com has the peacock(they call it teal) booties...TDF!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^ I've seen those.. I NEED those. I am waiting to try on everything though because it's just more fun that way and I always, somehow end up with too large a size. Hopefully LV CL will have some hot shoes for fall by then. When are you going?


----------



## *Magdalena*

I'll be there Oct.1-5th....you?????  and i know what you mean, I am just afraid they may not have anything that I like....


----------



## 8seventeen19

I'm not sure if we're going the 26th of Sept. or the 3rd of October. Not sure on the specific days.. the in-laws are taking us. We'll have to stay in touch and meet up at the CL boutique if we're there at the same time!


----------



## *Magdalena*

definitely!  That would be so much fun!  Just let me know as it gets closer what dates you guys have decided on....:0)


----------



## keya

missrocks ~ They look great on you!


 aspark ~ Nice collection!


fmd ~ Great purchase!


----------



## sdesaye

aspark said:


> I am dying to have some Glitter NP's (there are some on ebay right now, but 1/2 size too big- bummer!)


 
I am almost positive that either NM or BG is expecting them in the fall --- both gold & silver.


----------



## aspark

sdesaye said:


> I am almost positive that either NM or BG is expecting them in the fall --- both gold & silver.



I'm sure none of y'all will find it sad that of course I NEED a pair of each


----------



## jh4200

Missrocks - great pigalles!  And good for you, making that kind of a deal!!!

Aspark - what a great family!  I love those passmules!  And no, no one here will have a second thought that you want them in both colors - that's basically how we all think!


----------



## 8seventeen19

jh4200 said:


> Missrocks - great pigalles!  And good for you, making that kind of a deal!!!
> 
> Aspark - what a great family!  I love those passmules!  *And no, no one here will have a second thought that you want them in both colors - that's basically how we all think!*



OR Two, or three OR FOUR!


----------



## daisyduke947

*aspark*, LOL! Welcome home, darling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My babies came today.  Decollete 100, black.  Waiting on nudes!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Good choice, DC cutie!  Modeling pics!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-Cutie*-Congrats! Modeling pics pleeease!!


----------



## sdesaye

DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?

Just got the purple Declic's (120)


----------



## aspark

Love your purple Declics!


----------



## gemruby41

Too many beautiful CL's!! 

*sdesaye-*absolutely gorgeous!! Where did you get them?


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?
> 
> Just got the purple Declic's (120)



OOOOOHmygosh!!! Those are TDF! My eyes did this !!
Can you take a picture of the toes? I have these on hold and I wasn't sure about the heel not being as tall as I wanted it but these are


----------



## dknigh21

DC - Very pretty! And I agree that we need modeling pics.

sdesaye - I love the color! So pretty.


----------



## jh4200

The purple declics are amazing!  I saw them in CL Madison today and actually thought about how lucky you are that you ordered them!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC Cutie! - very classy shoe
sdesaye - that color reminds me of candy! sweet!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Very classic DC- I didn't think I would wear mine that much but I wear them ALL the time!


----------



## sdesaye

^^ Madison Ave


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> OOOOOHmygosh!!! Those are TDF! My eyes did this !!
> Can you take a picture of the toes? I have these on hold and I wasn't sure about the heel not being as tall as I wanted it but these are


 
Here you go!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you!  That color is stunning! They fit you perfectly. How did you find the sizing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdesaye said:


> DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?
> 
> Just got the purple Declic's (120)



yep, went up 1/2 size from normal size and they fit perfectly!


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you!  That color is stunning! They fit you perfectly. How did you find the sizing?


 
Sizing is borderline (I went with normal NP/VP sizing).  My left foot feels great - nice toe-box and my right foot/big toe hits the end.  I've got them on with big Chenille socks.  I was told that they were running longer this year;  so, without the benefit of trying on a 39-1/2 I can't answer honestly.  At least I don't step out of them.  Considering they're suede I think it might be okay.

Update - Sock does the trick.


----------



## daisyduke947

*DC-cutie*, those are GORGEOUS!!

*sdesaye*, I'm going to need to get a pair of those! They are so beautiful.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?
> 
> Just got the purple Declic's (120)


 

 Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Net-A-Porter rules!  Ordered from them for the very first time yesterday, paid for ground shipping, but to my pleasant surprise they arrived today...























Love them, but I also just got a pair of nude patent simples!!  which ones should I keep??????????? The Triclo isnt as comfy as the simple, but then the simple isnt as beautiful!  Grrr....


----------



## daisyduke947

Wow, GORGEOUS! They fit you perfectly!! Congrats, *Magdalena*!


----------



## jh4200

Those are gorgeous, and they look beautiful on you!  I would keep those - when you wear them with pants, they basically look like simples with a slight v-cut, since you can only see the front, but when you have a skirt/dress on, they're something else completely.  Love them!


----------



## Leescah

Ahh *Magdalena *they look gorgeous! Are they comfortable/easy to walk in? I'm rather wanting the black version of those...


----------



## JuneHawk

sdesaye said:


> DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?
> 
> Just got the purple Declic's (120)



::: swoon :::


----------



## *Magdalena*

Leescah said:


> Ahh *Magdalena *they look gorgeous! Are they comfortable/easy to walk in? I'm rather wanting the black version of those...


 
They are pretty comfy. I went with my regular CL size (which is half a size larger than my US ) and they are perfect in the toebox and all.  However, at 100mm and no platform...they seem pretty high to me.  The Simples are definitely more comfortable and I needed a nude for everyday, but then again-I am just not that into it...i think i just answered my own dilemma

Thanks Daisy and JH!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena*, they are gorgeous!  However, I hate you for making me want them.


----------



## laureenthemean

sdesaye said:


> Here you go!


OMG, GORGEOUS!  I wasn't sure about the purple, but now I'm thinking about it (now that they're probably sold out, of course).


----------



## sdesaye

Magdalena - I love those! They look so chic on you.


----------



## madamelizaking

Magdalena!!! keep them!!! they seem similar to the decollete toe and they'll ease up!!!


----------



## danicky

*sdesaye,* they are very pretty. Congrats!!!

*Magda,* they look great on you.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh *Magdalena*, they are stunning on you!


----------



## snf8

*magdalena* they are sooo beautiful i love the triclos!


----------



## pasdoy

wow nice pix


----------



## gemruby41

*Magdalena*-you have to keep those. They are gorgeous, and look so perfect on your feet!


----------



## irishiris8

*Magdalena-* they're perfect for you- keep them!!!

*sdesaye-* i'm sooo drooling right now


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdesaye said:


> DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?
> 
> Just got the purple Declic's (120)


 

The purple delics weren't really doing much for me when I first saw them, but now I might have to get the purple, and fushia. Damn TPF ya'll are such enablers


----------



## kaeleigh

*Magdalena...* They are beautiful and fit you perfect. I bought them 2 weeks ago in black, now I must have them in nude.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks so much *laureen, sdesaye, madame, Dana,* *lovely&amazing, snf8, gemruby, irishiris, and kaeleigh* for all your complements-I am definitely keeping them.  The Simples are going back fo sho....


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, am new to this thread...

Am so happy! Just got my 2nd pair of Loubies which arrived last evening, and have got my 3rd pair on its way...  

I just got my very first pair barely 1 month back and they're super comfy!  I love CLs now! LOL


----------



## lovely&amazing

Welcome, *Dreamdoll*! 

Post some pics for us...and Congrats!!!


----------



## jh4200

Welcome, Dreamdoll!  I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Lovely&amazing* and *jh4200*! Will take pictures and post them once my 3rd pair arrives! 

I can't wait to get the red soles fixed and wear them out


----------



## irishiris8

Welcome, *dreamdoll*!  Can't wait to see photos


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful, *Magdalena*! 


*Magdalena* said:


> Net-A-Porter rules!  Ordered from them for the very first time yesterday, paid for ground shipping, but to my pleasant surprise they arrived today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them, but I also just got a pair of nude patent simples!!  which ones should I keep??????????? The Triclo isnt as comfy as the simple, but then the simple isnt as beautiful!  Grrr....


----------



## bagpunk

o my god 



sdesaye said:


> DC-Cutie - Did you go up 1/2 size from your VP/NP?
> 
> Just got the purple Declic's (120)


----------



## bagpunk

o my god o my god 



sdesaye said:


> Here you go!


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks Irish, Bogeyjay, Gemruby, Keya, Jh4200 and Chins (my shoe twin ), for all the nice compliments!

Magdalena~ You should def keep the tri-clos! IMO, they are more special than a simple.


----------



## Chins4

Perfect choice DC doesn't get any more classic than that.

Sdesaye - your feet lok made for those Declics

Magdalena - the Triclos look fabulous on you!

Dreamdoll - welcome


----------



## karwood

*aspark:* All Gorgeous! 
*DC- *Classic, stylish and sexy! Congrats!
*sdesaye- *Those Purple Declics are TDF!! So LOVE the COLOR!
*Magdalena-*Love the Triclos. Gorgeous! I am impressed with NAP!
*Dreamdoll-*Welcome!Look forward to seeing pics of your CLs


----------



## Veelyn

*Lo said:


> LOL Zophie I feel the same way about wearing them, I am going to start wearing them out for a little bit at a time, hehe.
> 
> Here are my new Fucshia suede VP's!! I LOVE the color its so vibrant although i feel as tho they are narrower than some of my other VP's which is weird bc they are suede i probably just need to wera them once or twice


 
These are probably THE most amazing and gorgeous shoes I have EVER SEEN!


----------



## sdesaye

Out of necessity I made a discovery----If you can find yourselves one of those compressed (pet hair removal) sponges; they are perfect for removing lint and buffing up the napp on suede.  I've found that suede brushes are a bit much for CL suede.  You just can't believe what these little sponges can do to freshen up the shoes, and you can cut a piece for your purse/travel.

I love those Fuchsia VP's.


----------



## *Lo

I recieved my lilac declic and I am sooo in love with them they are sooo comfy and pretty, they are my new favorites!  They are photographing really light so IRL they are darker.


----------



## karwood

**LO- ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!* The color is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are gorgeous.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lo, those are amazing.  You are so making me want a pair of declics!


----------



## *Lo

Thank you Karwood, Danicky and OO_Let_Me_see (you should DEFINELTY get a pair)


----------



## gemruby41

Lo-


----------



## JuneHawk

Where are you guys getting those purple declics??


----------



## *Lo

Thanks gem!

June I got mine (lilac, lighter shade of purple) from CL Beverly Hills, and The darker purple is from Madison Ave (if you want those bc they are sooo fabulous call now and try they are selling out fast I missed my chance)


----------



## daisyduke947

**Lo*, I'm so glad to see what the lilac looks like on! They are delicious. I really need a pair now!


----------



## jh4200

*Lo, those lilacs are gorgeous, and they look perfect on you.  My fuschias are coming this afternoon - stupid UPS doesn't come until 5 pm - but seeing your beauties is making me soooo impatient!


----------



## JuneHawk

*Lo said:


> Thanks gem!
> 
> June I got mine (lilac, lighter shade of purple) from CL Beverly Hills, and The darker purple is from Madison Ave (if you want those bc they are sooo fabulous call now and try they are selling out fast I missed my chance)




How much are they? Ideally, I'd get the EBs (look at my signature) but lilac or purple sound great too!


----------



## daisyduke947

One suede style is $685. They had a red at Saks.com. Does the price change with the heel height?


----------



## jh4200

I ordered mine from CL BH, and the charge that showed up on my credit card was $685.  I don't know if this means that they forgot to charge me for shipping, or if the shoes are actually $660 - I asked for 3-day shipping, which is supposed to be $25, since I wanted them for this weekend.  More info to come when I get the invoice.


----------



## *Lo

Thanks daisy!  

Jh4200 the Fuchsia is all that has been on my mind for a few days I may end up calling and ordering them today too, you must post modeling pics I cant wait to see yours!!

June $685 I love the EB too but who can resist purple, lol


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> I ordered mine from CL BH, and the charge that showed up on my credit card was $685. I don't know if this means that they forgot to charge me for shipping, or if the shoes are actually $660 - I asked for 3-day shipping, which is supposed to be $25, since I wanted them for this weekend. More info to come when I get the invoice.


 
Mine were $660 (Purple Suede 120's) + $15.00 Shipping.


----------



## jh4200

Won't be able to post good modeling pics until next week - no digital camera, but getting one on Tuesday as a birthday present!  I'll see what I can do with my cell phone, but the pictures are almost always horrible.

I'm really glad I ordered the fuschia, but seeing your lilacs....arggghhh....okay, resisting for now.  But that was an incredible act of willpower.


----------



## sdesaye

*Lo said:


> I recieved my lilac declic and I am sooo in love with them they are sooo comfy and pretty, they are my new favorites! They are photographing really light so IRL they are darker.


 

Actually - I love those even more than my purple pair.  I should have gotten them and then the purple Alta Nodo's.

Okay - I know I'm on a ban, but I must have those!!!!!!!!!!!  Luckily I called and they had a 39.  Thanks so much for posting them (NOT).  Note to self - STAY OFF THE FORUM.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks *xnplo, Missrocks, Chins and Karwood*-returned the simples, and keeping the triclos.  yaay!!  anyways, i stopped by NM in Washington DC today and they have the same fuchsia suede as Lo's but in NP...gorgeous!  Thay also have the dark grey flannel NP-very cute IRL; in case anyone is looking


----------



## *Lo

jh4200 I am dying for the Fuchsia, lol, its almost all i can think about.

sdesaye I loooooooove the purple and was sooo sad that they didnt have my size.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks everyone! I think, bottom line, they are somewhere between 660 and 685, which isn't too bad. Thanks a lot! I hope I can get a pair at some point.


----------



## Chins4

*Lo said:


> I recieved my lilac declic and I am sooo in love with them they are sooo comfy and pretty, they are my new favorites! They are photographing really light so IRL they are darker.


 
Lo those are FAB FAB FAB!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Now, if someone can get this baby to come out then my feet will go back to normal (not looking like hams!) I can start buying shoes again!  Please oh please get him out!!!


----------



## sdesaye

JuneHawk said:


> Now, if someone can get this baby to come out then my feet will go back to normal (not looking like hams!) I can start buying shoes again! Please oh please get him out!!!


 
I guess if you drop from site for awhile we'll know that you've given birth.  Do you have names picked out?

Here's the contrast between the two purples.


----------



## JuneHawk

sdesaye said:


> I guess if you drop from site for awhile we'll know that you've given birth.  Do you have names picked out?



hopefully that'll be pretty soon!

We have a name, Liev Matthew.  You ladies are the first people I tell, we are keeping it a secret from everyone until he's born 

June


----------



## *Lo

JuneHawk said:


> Now, if someone can get this baby to come out then my feet will go back to normal (not looking like hams!) I can start buying shoes again! Please oh please get him out!!!


 
AWWWW!!! you must be so excited!


sdesaye thats a great pic comparing the colors!  Thank you

Thanks Chins!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> Here's the contrast between the two purples.


 
They're both beautiful, but I absolutely lve the dark purple!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

JuneHawk said:


> Now, if someone can get this baby to come out then my feet will go back to normal (not looking like hams!) I can start buying shoes again!  Please oh please get him out!!!



C'mon baby!!! Mummy wants her shoooes!!!

Liev Matthew is SUCH a perfect name! That's so beautiful!!


----------



## jh4200

June, what a beautiful name you have picked out!  I hope he decides to come out and play soon - good luck!

sdesaye, thanks for posting the purple pics!


----------



## sdesaye

June - great name!

I don't know why I'm on this purple kick all of the sudden.  I guess I'm just tired of neutrals. I don't feel too guilty considering some of you have so many nudes I don't know how you pick which one's to wear.  How do you? 

All I want are lots of colors! I still need Electric Blue, Fuchsia & Yellow.


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> I guess if you drop from site for awhile we'll know that you've given birth. Do you have names picked out?
> 
> Here's the contrast between the two purples.


 Love the purple!!!!


----------



## cjy

Great name June. I won't tell!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> Here's the contrast between the two purples.



There's definitely enough difference to get both. That dark purple is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## sdesaye

shoeaddictklw said:


> There's definitely enough difference to get both. That dark purple is just GORGEOUS!


 
You ladies are all such enablers.  Now I know why bans don't work.  You'd have to stay off this forum.


----------



## rdgldy

Lo, the lilac is just incredible!

June, what a wonderful name you've picked for your baby boy!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everyone


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> You ladies are all such enablers. Now I know why bans don't work. You'd have to stay off this forum.


----------



## LavenderIce

lo & sdesaye:  I  your suede purchases!  If I was into suede I'd be in big trouble this season.  Those two styles are the most comfy ones too.


----------



## sdesaye

I just can't take one more picture of these.  I've already pre-ordered the red pair on SFA.  Good thing they didn't do EB too.  I think I can maintain myself to resist the Anthracite and Emerald.


----------



## laureenthemean

Gaaahhhh, here I was all set to buy the fuchsia Declic 100 and red Declic 130, but now I want the lilac!  Darn you, **Lo*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lo- those are gorgeous!!! I love them on!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks LavenderIce!!

sdesaye I feel the same way I resisted the anthra which I am actually quite proud of, lol.  I actually just ordred the fuchsia too, hehe

Lauren  lol!!!

Thanks shoeaddict!!


----------



## sdesaye

*Lo said:


> Thanks LavenderIce!!
> 
> sdesaye I feel the same way I resisted the anthra which I am actually quite proud of, lol. I actually just ordred the fuchsia too, hehe
> 
> Lauren lol!!!
> 
> Thanks shoeaddict!!


 
All I know is that as soon as I saw Lilac I was on the phone and spoke w/Nathan.  Lilac is on the way!  

I want Fuchsia, but NP or VP.  I'm also considering Magenta Suede NPs at NM.


----------



## jh4200

Yay, Lo!  I think the fuschias will be a perfect match for your lilacs!!!

I didn't find the anthractie that hard to resist - I actually ordered the new simples in anthracite, but they sort of just looked like black that had faded.  So now I only have lilac/purple/emerald/red/yellow to drool over - at least it's one less in the pack!


----------



## *Lo

^^^OMG, lol!!!   Good for you!! I wish i could've gotten the purple.  I love the fuchsia color, and the NP's were at madison they didnt have my sie so i got the VP from saks.  I cant wait to see your modeling pics of the lilac too the color is sooo fab!!

Thanks JH4200!! I asked about the anthra color and they said it was REALLY dark grey suede i dont know why i thought it would be leather like the dark grey lady grey but when i heard suede i passed.  I cant wait to see the emerald too


----------



## jh4200

I think you may have misunderstood - I don't actually have all of those!  I wish!!!!!!!  Just the fuschia for now, although I'll probably pick up one or two others at some point, depending on availability!


----------



## sdesaye

Just in case someone doesn't know.  Madison keeps pictures of their inventory on Picasa.

http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/


----------



## *Lo

oh oops i meant to say that to sdesaye, hehe, i shouldve specified, I cant wait to see your fuchsia's too!!


----------



## rainyjewels

sdesaye said:


> Just in case someone doesn't know. Madison keeps pictures of their inventory on Picasa.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/


 
oh i did not know that! just what i need ....more shoes to tempt me


----------



## jh4200

Haha, got it!  I should have followed your arrows more carefully!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> Just in case someone doesn't know.  Madison keeps pictures of their inventory on Picasa.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/



 Holy cow how did I not know about this! It's shoe porn!!


----------



## cjy

Oh thank you so much for this!!! I had no idea!!!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am soooo cancelling my Pigalle 100 order with Saks and getting these!!! Thanks for sharing *sdesaye*!


----------



## Chins4

sdesaye said:


> Just in case someone doesn't know. Madison keeps pictures of their inventory on Picasa.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/


 
OMG I can't believe I didn't know this  Do any other boutique do the same thing? If not they really should - this is GREAT


----------



## sdesaye

I'm so glad that I could return the "Enabling" favor.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I was just playing with it and look what I found!!!http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.horatio


----------



## 8seventeen19




----------



## jh4200

Ok, fuschia declics just arrived!!!!  Sorry for the awful pics, only a cell phone right now - but good pics (of my whole collection) coming next week!

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3/jheger01/fuschiadeclic2.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3/jheger01/fuschiadeclic.jpg


----------



## sdesaye

I feel like I've died and gone to shoe heaven.


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> Ok, fuschia declics just arrived!!!! Sorry for the awful pics, only a cell phone right now - but good pics (of my whole collection) coming next week!
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3/jheger01/fuschiadeclic2.jpg
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3/jheger01/fuschiadeclic.jpg


 
lol!  I'm sure that they're lovely but, my eyes just aren't that good.  Can't wait to see lifesize pics.


----------



## 8seventeen19

JH girl those are gorgeous!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Be still my heart!

http://picasaweb.google.com/loubout...nFallWinter20082009/photo#5222885876225808946


----------



## evolkatie

you girls are evil! i have a few more added on my fall buy list


----------



## frozendiva

Shoeaddict, if I wore those shoes, I'd be getting quite a few comments at work....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Which ones the Pigalle 120? I probably will too because of the holy roller state I live in but whatever.. I don't care


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, shoeaddict!  sdesaye, sorry they're so small, but making them any larger makes them completely blurry and impossible to see.  They're TDF in person!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> Thanks, shoeaddict! sdesaye, sorry they're so small, but making them any larger makes them completely blurry and impossible to see. They're TDF in person!!!!


 
I'm so tempted to pick those up as well, but I really need to broaden the styles a bit.  I need a plain FUCHSIA shoe.


----------



## keya

jh4200 said:


> Ok, fuschia declics just arrived!!!!  Sorry for the awful pics, only a cell phone right now - but good pics (of my whole collection) coming next week!
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3/jheger01/fuschiadeclic2.jpg
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f3/jheger01/fuschiadeclic.jpg



 I can't really see them, what is the color like IRL?? 


edit: and how high are the heels??


----------



## keya

Lo ~ 


  June ~ Great baby name! 


 Magdalena ~ The Triclos look great on you! 


DC-CUTIE ~ Congrats on the Decolletes, they're gorgeous! You can't go wrong with the Decollete 


sdsaye ~ Oh wow...  They're gorgeous!!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> I was just playing with it and look what I found!!!http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.horatio


 
Holy Crap!! Great Find!!!!!


----------



## karwood

JuneHawk said:


> Be still my heart!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/loubout...nFallWinter20082009/photo#5222885876225808946


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Holy cow how did I not know about this! It's shoe porn!!




I was just going to say the same thing-you have totally made my day, which really sucked up until now!!!


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> I was just playing with it and look what I found!!!http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.horatio




BOOKMARKED!!!!! Love you!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Magdalena - your nude Tricolos are amazing.  Your pics just made me lust after them.  This is definitely one of those shoes that must be tried on because it doesn't look that great on display.  Congrats and thanks for the bad influence!  Does anyone know who else carries this shoe in nude patent besides NAP, I would rather buy from a department store or boutique.

Lo - I've already told you this, but both your new additions are AMAZING.  Because of you and your lovely pics, I also purchased the fuchsia VPs.   

Sdeyase - that color is stunning.  Enjoy.  Doesn't purple and red go perfectly together.


----------



## rainyjewels

JuneHawk said:


> Be still my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/loubout...nFallWinter20082009/photo#5222885876225808946




okay i'm going to have to make a call tmr................


----------



## jh4200

keya said:


> I can't really see them, what is the color like IRL??
> 
> 
> edit: and how high are the heels??


 

The color is the same as *Lo's VPs - they're a bright pink.  The box says they're 120s.  

sdesaye, if you're looking for a different style, I saw fuschia suede decolletes in Saks NY yesterday.  They were the same color as my declics.


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Which ones the Pigalle 120? I probably will too because of the holy roller state I live in but whatever.. I don't care


 

will you wear them to work?  I love the Pigalle 120.  I get comments about my 100s though.  I'm curious as to how hard the 120 is to walk in.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh HECK YA! I'd get looks but whatever. They're used to my "crazy" style. The people I work with probably won't say anything. It will be the everyday people around that will say something. But then again, I could care less what people here in Mississippi think of me. I actually love shocking everyone.


----------



## jh4200

shoeaddictklw said:


> I was just playing with it and look what I found!!!http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.horatio


 
I'm seeing roccia VPs with burgundy tip here!  Is this something Horatio actually has in stock right now?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think those are red tiped like Stinas. I would DIE for a pair with the burgundy tip though! I am not sure if they have them or not.


----------



## jh4200

Hmm, maybe you're right.  It's a little hard to tell on my screen.  I'd love the burgundy tip, but I could see going for the red, too.  I have the natural python in burgundy, so the red tip makes it that much more different and helps me justify two pairs of python VPs!  I may have to look into this tomorrow - I'll let everyone know if they're available.


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ please do. i've been eyeing those for a while but am actively trying to refrain from purchasing more VPs for the moment.....but still, i will NOT be able to resist if they actually have them in stock. so please do let us know what they say!


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200 said:


> I'm seeing roccia VPs with burgundy tip here! Is this something Horatio actually has in stock right now?


 
I'm not sure if Horatio has them, but I think they look like the ones that the Vegas store had.

Stinas, xboobie, wantmore, bogeyjay and I (among others) got a pair.  These are mine:


----------



## pasdoy

Nice pic wow


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kamilla850 said:


> Magdalena - your nude Tricolos are amazing. Your pics just made me lust after them. This is definitely one of those shoes that must be tried on because it doesn't look that great on display. Congrats and thanks for the bad influence! Does anyone know who else carries this shoe in nude patent besides NAP, I would rather buy from a department store or boutique.


 
Thanks Kamilla!!! hehe, didnt mean to enable!!! or did I?? anyways, I havent seen them anywhere in the nude except NAP. I will let you know if i see them at any dept stores


----------



## techie81

*DC-Cutie*, lovely!  I want a pair in patent someday myself.

*sdesaye*, wow wow wow!  I love the purple...

*Magdelena*, the Triclos are gorgeous!  I like them a lot better on too.

*Lo*, soooo gorgeous!! I wasn't sure about the color but they look fantastic against your skin tone!

*jh4200*, those pics are quite teeny but I can see the color...lovely!

*Junehawk*, what a beautiful name you have chosen!  

*shoeaddict*, living in Alabama, I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## techie81

My new Ron Rons...they have to go back, sadly


----------



## daisyduke947

Aww, why do they have to go back, *techie*? I LOVE them on you!!

Gorgeous, *LavenderIce*!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

I have died and gone to shoe porn heaven......the picasa albums from madison and horatio.....O......M.......G........I started adding up how much all the ones I'd enjoy having are......my stomach flipped and now I am getting offline......O.....M.....G.
I dont think you can be on a ban and look here.....there are like 6 more I want.......


----------



## techie81

daisyduke947 said:


> Aww, why do they have to go back, *techie*? I LOVE them on you!!



Thanks, Daisy! They're too small.   Every step makes my toes scream.  I had considered stretching them but I'm not sure it would be enough.  Though I really wanted the kid leather, the CS rep went through 4 stores before ending up at Saks SF, where they only had the black in patent...so I ended up ordering the brown glittart instead, in a half size larger.


----------



## daisyduke947

That's a shame. But that's good that you are returning them. The brown glittart sounds fantastic! Not the same, unfortunately, but the glittart is beautiful. They will be more day-to-night shoes. I can't wait to see them! I do hope you find a pair in black kid leather soon.


----------



## ceseeber

shoeaddictklw said:


>


 
oh lordy let me  with you on these beauties


----------



## keya

jh4200 said:


> The color is the same as *Lo's VPs - they're a bright pink.  The box says they're 120s.



120s?! YAY! Where did you get them?? I can't wait to see better pics of the color!


----------



## jh4200

I got them from CL BH - as far as I know, that's the only place that has them right now.  Pics are coming on Wednesday - I plan on spending the whole day with my new camera and my babies!


----------



## irishiris8

*techie-* the ron rons are beautiful, i'm so sorry they didn't work out for you!

*jh-* the declics look tdf!  I want more photos!!


----------



## tflamme

My dear Christian Louboutins  I really need to have MORE!


----------



## jh4200

Those are a great start, though!  The boots look hot on you, and I love the catenitas!


----------



## irishiris8

**lo-* I just went back far enough on this thread (damn it moves fast!) and saw your declics- OMG OMG OMG!!!!  I love them!!!!!!!  Lucky you!  I think I'm having a heart attack- congrats!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*tflamme-* the boots are so sexy!!  and so are the catenitas


----------



## *Magdalena*

tflamme~your boots are HOT!!!!!!!  they look gorgous on you....love your Catenitas as well...great choices!


----------



## rdgldy

love both pairs-only wish my fat calves would fit into the boots!


----------



## irishiris8

*rdgldy-* did you ever post modeling photos of your suede NPs?  I want to see, and I think I might have missed them... lol


----------



## cjy

tflamme said:


> My dear Christian Louboutins  I really need to have MORE!


 Very nice!! The boots are TDF!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*tflamme*, gorgeous!! I LOVE your boots!


----------



## sdesaye

Here they are ---While I wouldn't jump to olive they are at least green and I love them.


----------



## techie81

sdesaye said:


> Here they are ---While I wouldn't jump to olive they are at least green and I love them.




OMG where did you get those???  I didn't know they were available in that color...


----------



## daisyduke947

OMG *sdesaye*!!!!!!! INEEDTHOSE! Where did you get them? Modeling pictures, please!!


----------



## sdesaye

daisyduke947 said:


> OMG *sdesaye*!!!!!!! INEEDTHOSE! Where did you get them? Modeling pictures, please!!


 
Well, Madison Avenue and they were white when I bought them. I had them dyed.


----------



## Chins4

sdesaye said:


> Here they are ---While I wouldn't jump to olive they are at least green and I love them.


 
I cannot believe how well they turned out - they are TDF!!! Congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh! That's so cool! They did a fantastic job -- I thought they were official! That is so cool!! They look absolutely gorgeous! And thanks for the modeling pictures!


----------



## techie81

sdesaye said:


> Well, Madison Avenue and they were white when I bought them. I had them dyed.




They turned out AMAZING!!!! I'm tempted to do this...


----------



## purdy13

I used to keep thinking I would do this to some bridal shoes on the Browns website. They had the NPs and Jolis amongst others in white satin and I kept dreaming about the different colours I could dye them! I'm a little sad like that :shame:


----------



## sdesaye

purdy13 said:


> I used to keep thinking I would do this to some bridal shoes on the Browns website. They had the NPs and Jolis amongst others in white satin and I kept dreaming about the different colours I could dye them! I'm a little sad like that :shame:


 
I do the same thing.  However, once you get a pair and need to make a choice it becomes a reality and you really sweat about the decision.  I was forced to analyse my closet, take into account selling them on ebay one day and wearability in general.


----------



## sara999

what a great dye job!!


and those boots are tdf!


----------



## JuneHawk

sdesaye said:


> Here they are ---While I wouldn't jump to olive they are at least green and I love them.



Those are beautiful!


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye~they are gorgeous!!! i love the color....they did such a great job with the dye


----------



## cjy

Holy cow I would never in a million years think this was a dyed shoe! They are stunning!  They are TDF on you!! Congrats!
PS... who did the work for you????


----------



## sdesaye

cjy said:


> Holy cow I would never in a million years think this was a dyed shoe! They are stunning! They are TDF on you!! Congrats!
> PS... who did the work for you????


 
There is a little shoe repair shop on the 3rd floor in Belk's (SouthPark).  They do a lot of work on couture shoes.  They even cut heels down--which I've also had them do.  The cost was $17.00 to dye.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Thanks!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I would have never thought they were dyed!  They are beautiful!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

They look stunning on you! Love the color- and what a great dye job.


----------



## keya

sdsaye ~ Great dye job!! 


tflamme ~ Love the boots, and the Catenitas look great on you!


----------



## karwood

*Lavender- *Absolutely stunning!!!
*techie- *Gorgeous. I am sorry they did not work out. Can' t wait to see your modeling pics of the Bronze Glittart .
*sdyse- Amazing!! *They turned out beautiful. I actually like that shade of green.
*tflamme* Love the boots and the Catenitas. Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

*tflamme*-super hot boots!!!

*sdyse*-wow, what a great dye job! The color is beautiful.


----------



## irishiris8

*sdedaye-* they turned out beautiful!  congrats- you've got the only pair on earth


----------



## evolkatie

sdesaye-
The green looks so pretty! Def better than the white  Congrats!!

do you have a picture of your little rainbow of loubies?


----------



## cfellis522

tflamme said:


> My dear Christian Louboutins  I really need to have MORE!


 
You look great in your boots!  All of us CL boot women should get together and model them sometime!  Think of the fun!

Then again, I think we should all just have a tPF convention and all get together sometime!


----------



## sdesaye

evolkatie said:


> sdesaye-
> The green looks so pretty! Def better than the white  Congrats!!
> 
> do you have a picture of your little rainbow of loubies?


 
No, not as a group shot, but I'll do one this week once I get my lilac Declic's.


----------



## jh4200

sdesaye - those are amazing!  when you said olive i was picturing something a little darker, but I think I actually like those better than what I was picturing!  I love them!


----------



## lovely&amazing

sdesaye said:


> Here they are ---While I wouldn't jump to olive they are at least green and I love them.


 
Those are exquisite!


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> sdesaye - those are amazing! when you said olive i was picturing something a little darker, but I think I actually like those better than what I was picturing! I love them!


 
Me too.  But, I had to talk them into doing it to begin with.  I gave them a dark olive and picked another medium green from the book and told them just get somewhere in the range.  I would have liked either...darker or the one that I got.  I'm actually very happy with them and they coordinate very easily with my wardrobe.

I would definately do it again---buy a white pair and have them dyed.


----------



## daisyduke947

^ That's so cool!! It makes me really want to do it. I think the green colour you found looks amazing. It looks like the trees where I live in the spring time. It's such a beautiful colour, and you'll really be able to wear that all year round. I can't wait to see your shoes with some brown pants.


----------



## laureenthemean

*sdesaye*, I love them!  Like the sophisticated older sister of my Pigalles.


----------



## sdesaye

laureenthemean said:


> *sdesaye*, I love them! Like the sophisticated older sister of my Pigalles.


 
Which incidently was my inspiration exactly.


----------



## glamgrl921

*sdesaye* those are spectacular!!! congrats on the fabulous dye job!  i don't think i would have the guts to do that!


----------



## tflamme

cfellis522 said:


> You look great in your boots! All of us CL boot women should get together and model them sometime! Think of the fun!
> 
> Then again, I think we should all just have a tPF convention and all get together sometime!


 Oh yah, we should really do that I really LOVE the Christian Louboutin very prive Roccia PYTHON Pump , but have not been abel to find them in my size


----------



## tflamme

sdesaye said:


> Here they are ---While I wouldn't jump to olive they are at least green and I love them.


 WOOOH, LOVE them!


----------



## sdesaye

I've taken a proper picture in case any of you save them for reference. Feel free to snag it.


----------



## LavenderIce

shirli--congrats!  Your Armadillos came out beautifully.  I think they deserve their own thread so that we can admire and  over there.  I know you posted already, but I want to see in one post where you got them done and how you decided on a color.  Did you have to bring a swatch or did you bring a picture of something?


----------



## rdgldy

the green is absolutely stunning-they came out great!


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> You look great in your boots! All of us CL boot women should get together and model them sometime! Think of the fun!
> 
> Then again, I think we should all just have a tPF convention and all get together sometime!


 

That would really be fun.  Like a CL convention!


----------



## Zophie

tflamme said:


> My dear Christian Louboutins  I really need to have MORE!


 
I love them both.  I have the same boots and wanted the Catenitas but couldn't find them in my size.  You wear them well!


----------



## purplekicks

This is the most relevent thread I could find for this photo. ush: It's from a sample sale (heaven!) in London, I think. The photo is from katelovesme.blogspot.com - it's some uber cute Spanish boy named Pelayo   _muyyy_ caliente!


----------



## purdy13

^^^ Oh my god.........

Red foxtrots... Orange Laponos... Alta Ariella Clou...


----------



## surlygirl

I almost fainted! That's amazing! Thanks for posting, purplekicks!


----------



## laureenthemean

purplekicks said:


> This is the most relevent thread I could find for this photo. ush: It's from a sample sale (heaven!) in London, I think. The photo is from katelovesme.blogspot.com - it's some uber cute Spanish boy named Pelayo   _muyyy_ caliente!



I am so jealous I could throw up!  I would love to go to a CL sample sale!


----------



## evolkatie

OMG!!!! Too bad I will never ever get invited to one


----------



## daisyduke947

That is incredible! I'd give my right arm to go to a Louboutin Sample Sale.


----------



## PIKA PRINCESS

I'd die to be in that inner circle that gets invited to sample sales too.

Sooo jealous!!

Kind of irrelevant but the other day I was getting my hair done and the owner of the salon I go to comes up to my b/c I was wearing my CLs and goes... "I *looovvee* your shoes? Are they Christian Louboutin? I was at a party with him in Paris..."

That also made me pretty jealous as well...


----------



## JuneHawk

PIKA PRINCESS said:


> I'd die to be in that inner circle that gets invited to sample sales too.
> 
> Sooo jealous!!
> 
> Kind of irrelevant but the other day I was getting my hair done and the owner of the salon I go to comes up to my b/c I was wearing my CLs and goes... "I *looovvee* your shoes? Are they Christian Louboutin? I was at a party with him in Paris..."
> 
> That also made me pretty jealous as well...



She was just being a show off


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

GAH! Freaking out at the sample sale pic! I would just grab as much as I could and go!  Sort out the sizes later! lol


----------



## techie81

Ohhh wow!  I'd give anything to be at a CL sample sale!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

My HG Alta Perlas are on their way to me! I can't wait to have them in hand so I can post pictures!!


----------



## frozendiva

Are the Alta Perlas the ones with the crystals?

When I was there, Neiman's in Vegas had a pair on sale.


----------



## purplekicks

I'm glad everyone enjoys that photo as much as I do!


----------



## meggyg8r

yes, they have sort of an s-shaped strap across them.. I'll post a picture.  The picture doesn't really do them justice as they are a lot more sparkly and look a lot better on, but it will have to do!  I actually found them on sale at NM a month or so ago but they only had one size and sadly it wasn't mine.  I've been scouring the internet for them every since but they haven't gone on sale on any major sites yet.  NGG had some on eBay and I asked her if she could lower the price any and she did, so I snatched them up!  Yay!


----------



## daisyduke947

Congrats, *meggy*!!! I can't wait for modeling pictures! They are such a unique pair.


----------



## Veelyn

tflamme said:


> My dear Christian Louboutins  I really need to have MORE!


 
Wow. Those boots are SEXY! Love both pairs of shoes


----------



## Veelyn

Lo, do you have a thread with updated pictures of your shoe collection? I would love to see your whole collection!


----------



## frozendiva

Thanks for the pic. I tried those on but they didn't do much for me. I'm not the best person for slingbacks. Most fall off my feet. I think Neiman's had them for half-price. Since they didn't fit well and I don't have much of a social life for them, I passed. They are beautiful though. Wear them well.


----------



## *Lo

Veelyn said:


> Lo, do you have a thread with updated pictures of your shoe collection? I would love to see your whole collection!


 
ush:No Veelyn I havent done that yet, lol.  I dont know why but ive been kinda putting it off, lol.


----------



## Veelyn

Ah, come on girl! I am dying to see that fabulous collection


----------



## gemruby41

I love my black Petit Rat so much, so bought another pair in burgundy!


----------



## *Magdalena*

very cute Gem!  They look comfy, plus I love the color for the fall.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love the color Gem! They look great on you!


----------



## cjy

Meggy they are so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

meggyg8r said:


> yes, they have sort of an s-shaped strap across them.. I'll post a picture. The picture doesn't really do them justice as they are a lot more sparkly and look a lot better on, but it will have to do! I actually found them on sale at NM a month or so ago but they only had one size and sadly it wasn't mine. I've been scouring the internet for them every since but they haven't gone on sale on any major sites yet. NGG had some on eBay and I asked her if she could lower the price any and she did, so I snatched them up! Yay!


 
Those are beautiful!


----------



## daisyduke947

The Petit Rat is so cute, *gemruby*! That's such a fantastic shoe that will get so much wear. Great purchase!


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* they look great!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

[/QUOTE]

I love those, just not the way they looked on my foot, congrats on getting them


----------



## rdgldy

really nice Gem-they look very comfy!


----------



## gemruby41

*magdalena*-they are very comfy to me.

*MPA*-when I saw the color IRl, I loved it!

*daisy*-these pumps are very versatile, so that's why I had to get another pair.

*danicky*-thanks for the lovely compliment!

*rdgldy*-no problem with comfort, and they fit me perfectly. No adjustment needed.  
The box says 100mm, but they are at least 110 because they are higher than my 100mm simples.


----------



## meggyg8r

Ugh, girls.. NGG listed my Alta Perlas in the wrong size.. no more shoes for me


----------



## irishiris8

*meggyg8r-* Oh no!!!! I am soooo sorry!


----------



## meggyg8r

I know, hugs much appreciated.  I wrote this on the HTF thread: I think it wasn't meant to be from the start though.. I had an uneasy feeling after I purchased them, like I had still paid too much. So, I'm almost at ease that she told me they were the wrong size. I think it all worked out in the end. I'm going to hold out until I can find them more in my price range, or until I decide I really can't live without them anymore!

So I think I'll be okay for now :okay:


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> I know, hugs much appreciated. I wrote this on the HTF thread: I think it wasn't meant to be from the start though.. I had an uneasy feeling after I purchased them, like I had still paid too much. So, I'm almost at ease that she told me they were the wrong size. I think it all worked out in the end. I'm going to hold out until I can find them more in my price range, or until I decide I really can't live without them anymore!
> 
> So I think I'll be okay for now :okay:


 
Sorry to read about the shoes being the wrong size. I am sure you will find something else sooner than you think


----------



## karwood

*Gem- *The Petit Rat are so pretty. Love the color. Congrats


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood said:


> Sorry to read about the shoes being the wrong size. I am sure you will find something else sooner than you think


 
Haha I've already got my eye on a pair of Lanvin flats... sigh.


----------



## afcgirl

Gemruby, those burgundy shoes look great on you!  I love the color!


----------



## Chins4

Gem, those Petit Rats are gorgeous - the colour looks perfect on you 

Meggygr8 - bummer don't worry, the right size will come along


----------



## laureenthemean

Sorry I haven't been commenting much, but I'm trying to cut down on my shopping and coming here makes me want _everything_!  Here is my newest addition, though.  They were kind of an impulse buy.  I don't usually like velvet shoes or the graffiti pattern, but I loooove these!  Without further ado, my blue velvet graffiti Clichy 120:


----------



## rdgldy

They are gorgeous-how do you find them to walk in?  My graffiti pigalles have not made an appearance outside of my house!


----------



## gemruby41

Beautiful *laureen*!!! The color is so pretty!


----------



## Chins4

Laureen I just  those colours - they look GREAT on you! Congrats


----------



## meggyg8r

laureen... stunning. ::fans self::

I  them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *rdgldy, gem, Chins4*, and *meggy*!  

*rdgldy*, they're quite a feat to walk in!  I wore them last night, but it was just a car-dinner-car walk, nothing more than a few yards, haha.


----------



## rdgldy

I hear you!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, Laureen!  I'm with you on not normally liking velvet or the graffiti print, but I love those!


----------



## sdesaye

Laureen - Those look so smashing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Laureen - Wow! The velvet clichys look great on you. Are those from the 'bay? I think I was watching those and forgot all about them! Wasn't sure on sizing anyway, but they are amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gosh, *laureen*. Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## karwood

*Laureen- *I posted in your other thread, but I MUST write this again;

Those are Beautiful!!!!!!!!!! I So love them in Velvet!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Laureen,* very pretty.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Gorgeous, *Laureen*! Simply gorgeous!

Clichy is fast becoming my favorite style!


----------



## Missrocks

*Laureen*~ Those are amazing!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *jh4200, sdesaye, surlygirl, daisy, karwood, danicky, lovely*, and *Missrocks*!  

*jh4200*, lovin' the new avatar!
*surlygirl*, yep, they're from the 'bay!  I forgot about them too, and then asked the seller to lower the BIN when she relisted them, and she agreed!  Wish the live.com discount had been working, though.


----------



## *Lo

They look great on you Lauren!! I really like them the colors are beautiful and the clichy of course is amazing


----------



## techie81

*gemruby* - The burgundy looks FANTASTIC on you! I wasn't sure about that square toe but after seeing it on you, I'm definitely starting to feel it!

*meggy* - That really sucks  

*laureen* - I have to say it again ... GORGEOUS!


----------



## techie81

Does anybody have pics of the royal blue New Simples?  After realizing Saks photoshops the colors on the photos, I wonder just how bright the blue actually is in person. TIA!


----------



## *Magdalena*

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much, but I'm trying to cut down on my shopping and coming here makes me want _everything_! Here is my newest addition, though. They were kind of an impulse buy. I don't usually like velvet shoes or the graffiti pattern, but I loooove these! Without further ado, my blue velvet graffiti Clichy 120:


 
I'm speechless, Laureen!!!! very beautiful and unique. congrats on scoring a pair


----------



## lolitablue

Those velvet shoes are pure hotness, that is for sure!! Congrats!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

laureen - wow those are BEAUTIFUL! and i hear ya about not commenting much lately bc coming to this subforum always gets my credit cards in so much trouble...so i also have been just lingering around trying to be good lol


----------



## techie81

Got my black patent Joli Noeud Dorcet today (I  saying the name outloud). They're 35s and they still slide off my heel ever so slightly! Nothing a heel pad won't fix, but the erratic sizes make my head spin!  And it's sad..I actually sort of dread wearing them outside because I love looking at the perfect red sole.  Anyway...please excuse my dirty mirror,


----------



## rdgldy

very pretty!


----------



## cjy

Techie they are gorgeous. I wish I had found a pair!!!!


----------



## techie81

cjy, rdgldy, thank you!!


----------



## *Lo

Fuchsia suede Declic


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh **Lo*! Loooove the Pink Declics!!!!! 

*techie81* fab Jolies!

*Laureen* those Clichys! TDF!

*meggy* Love them!

*Gem* stunning!


----------



## daisyduke947

*techie*, goooorgeous!!! LOL, don't wear them outside. Or if you do, have your boyfriend or husband or personally carrier carry you outside. 

**Lo*, hot! Those are very pink. I can't wait to see them on!


----------



## *Lo

Thnks Jet and Daisy!!! Is it weird that they feel a little tighter than my lilac ones?  They are the same size


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, **Lo, techie, Magdalena, lolita, JetSet*, and *xboobie*!

*techie*, love the Jolis, one of my favorite styles!

**Lo*, the fuchsia Declics are TDF!  I can't decide which colors to get, and your pictures do not help!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Lo said:


> Thnks Jet and Daisy!!! Is it weird that they feel a little tighter than my lilac ones?  They are the same size



Hmm, well, all Louboutins are handmade, so as long as they don't feel like two different sizes, you should be okay.


----------



## cjy

Lo, in a word,LOVELY!!!!!!
You did good girl!!!
Modeling pics!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Techie - they look gorgeous (and I lov your pedi!)

Lo - you are a devil woman :devil: showing me these - HOT!!!


----------



## sara999

lo i love that pink!


and laureen, gorgeous as always. lvpiggy will be super jealous, she loves the graffiti clichy!


----------



## rdgldy

Lo, they are beautiful!


----------



## jh4200

techie, beautiful jolis!

*Lo - we're shoe twins!  your pic came out great!


----------



## sdesaye

*Lo - I'm soooooooooooooooo JEALOUS! (really).  Don't you just love them!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Lo - OMG that pink is TDF!!!!!! congrats


----------



## karwood

*tech- *lovely! they look great on you!
*Lo-* Those are fabulous! BTW-  watermark is a good idea. Would you mind if I did the same to my pics? of course, there will also be "Karwood" watermarked on them


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Techie*~one of my fave summer CL styles!!! love them
*Lo*~me likey....they are gorgeous!!!!  did you still keep your fuchsia VPs??????


----------



## gemruby41

*Techie*-enjoy them, they look great!

*Lo*-very pretty color!


----------



## keya

*lo ~  I want a pair of fucshia Declics SO bad, they're gorgeous!!


 techie ~ They're gorgeous, congrats! 


laureen ~ Wow, I really like those! 


gemruby ~ They look great on you!


----------



## keya

My nude Catenitas arrived today. It's fall here already, so I wont be able to wear them until next spring, but I've always kind of wanted them so when a pair my size popped up on ebay I couldn't help myself :shame: 












^ nevermind the doodling in the last pic


----------



## Veelyn

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

beautiful, keya!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow! They look fab on you. Are they comfortable for the height?


----------



## rdgldy

Keya, they are beauties!

My Mias arrived-and they are gorgeous and comfy too!!! Thank you Barneys-you came through this time


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *sara* and *keya*!

*keya*, love the Catenitas!


----------



## Chins4

Keya - those Catenitas look gorgeous on you - so sexy for summer 

rdgldy - love your Mias, beautiful colour


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are very pretty.

*Keya,* love them.

*rdgldy ,* love the color.


----------



## karwood

*Keya: *Love your Catenitas!
*rdgldy: *Beautiful! Congrat on getting your Mias, especially from Barneys!


----------



## rubyshoesday

So I've been away in Europe for almost a month and just returned home with two new pairs of CL's! No pictures yet, but I grabbed a pair of purple suede with gold toe/whipstitch New Ali's and a GOLD pair of ARAMDILLO's!! *squeeee* 

I haven't caught up on this thread yet, and I'm not sure I will as you ladies have been busy but from what I've see there have been some just stunning purchasing going on, so well done to everyone!

Pics to come soon!


----------



## keya

Thanks, danicky, karwood, veelyn, jh4200, laureen, gemruby, rdgldy and chins 


gemruby ~ I actually haven't had a chance to walk around in them yet since I have company and I'm trying to hide my recent shoe purchases :shame:  but I felt no discomfort during the 5 minutes I had them on. They're cut very narrow, but the leather is so soft even my wide-ish foot fit in them. 


rdgldy ~ Great purchase!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much, but I'm trying to cut down on my shopping and coming here makes me want _everything_! Here is my newest addition, though. They were kind of an impulse buy. I don't usually like velvet shoes or the graffiti pattern, but I loooove these! Without further ado, my blue velvet graffiti Clichy 120:


 Wow Laureen!!!! I've never seen those before. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sdesaye

Keya - GORGE!

rdgldy - Love those!  Great color!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks everyone-and they were a steal!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *lulabee*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

congrats, *rdgldy*!

Can't wait to see your new lovlies, *shoesday*!


----------



## Missrocks

Silver glitter NP's arrived today. My wedding shoe


----------



## Missrocks

*Techie~* Very nice! 
*Rdglady*~ Glad Barney's came through! Nice addition.
*Keya~* Those look fab on you! I am starting to fall for the double platform. I would love to see these in the outfit thread too- I'll bet they make your legs look miles long.
*Lo*~ Wow! That color is amazing!


----------



## keya

Thanks, sdsaye and Missrocks! 


Missrocks ~ I'd post in the outfit thread, but I'm having a chubby phase and it'd be difficult to stay in denial if I were to see pictures of myself.  

:shame:


edit: Oooh, I LOVE the silver glitter NPs!!   I don't think I've seen them in silver before, what a fantastic wedding shoe!


----------



## cjy

Missrocks said:


> Silver glitter NP's arrived today. My wedding shoe


 What an excellent choice!!! You will get your $$'s worth with these!!! When is the big day??????


----------



## danicky

*Missrocks,* wow they look great on you. What a perfect wedding shoe. Congrats and wear them well!!!!


----------



## Chins4

:coolpics:

Congrats Miss Rocks!! They look fab!


----------



## jh4200

rdgldy - i'm so glad Barney's came through for you, those are so beautiful and classy!

shoesday, I can't wait to see your new babies - gold armadillos = yummy!

missrocks - those are a perfect wedding shoe - great buy!  congratulations!


----------



## sdesaye

I think I might be the only one with both so I took a side by side picture of the Purple & Lilac Declic's.  There's only one issue which I'm torn about.  That small dot on the lilac pair is a bald spot.  It's not really notciable to the naked eye, but it shows up in pictures.


----------



## keya

sdesaye ~ Wow!  I am really loving the purple.


----------



## jh4200

Sdesaye, the new lilacs are TDF!  And thanks so much for posting both - I've seen the purple in person, but never the lilac, so I was having a hard time picturing the difference.  This is really helpful.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye-the purple Declic is TDF!!!!  where did you find them???
Keya~the catenitas look so sexy on you!
Missrocks~the Glitter NPs are breathtaking!  what a great idea for a wedding shoe!!!


----------



## natassha68

*Sdesaye-*I LOVE both of them !!! wierd tho, before seeing them side by side, I LOVED the lilac more, now looking at them, its the darker purple for me !!... sorry about the bald spot


----------



## evolkatie

Wow those are beautiful! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the purple ones!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Miss Rocks*-I love your wedding shoe!
*Sdesaye*-where did you find the purple-what a beautiful shade.  I think I even love it more than the lilac.


----------



## sdesaye

Okay--need advice. Should I return the Lilac's because of the bald spot or let it go? I could go either way.  It would be a one-way ticket---there are no more.


----------



## evolkatie

tough choice, that's one of the reasons I hate suede. it also happens if any water gets on them. 

i'm no help but if it were me, that would really bother me to where i wouldn't wear them.


----------



## natassha68

Return

MissRocks - LOVE your new additions!!

Keya -  Nude Caternita's


----------



## sdesaye

evolkatie said:


> tough choice, that's one of the reasons I hate suede. it also happens if any water gets on them.
> 
> i'm no help but if it were me, that would really bother me to where i wouldn't wear them.


 
I've got some plum Drapanova's that have been through serious rainstorms and they're perfect to this day. Maybe it's just the lighter colors that are so fragile.


----------



## danicky

*Sdesaye, *wow they are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

sdesaye said:


> Okay--need advice. Should I return the Lilac's because of the bald spot or let it go? I could go either way. It would be a one-way ticket---there are no more.


 

Let it go.  Think about the wear and tear they'll see when you wear them and if you return them...you'll never stop thinking about them.


----------



## sdesaye

I've already decided to keep them.  I'm not that anal about my shoes.  Just because they're expensive doesn't make me lose sight of the fact that they are "JUST SHOES".


----------



## glamgrl921

*sdesaye* both pairs are amazing!  i'm glad you kept the lilacs!


----------



## dknigh21

Missrocks - Beautiful! The silver NPs are going to be perfect wedding shoes. Congrats!

Sdesaye - Glad you are going to keep the lilacs. Your purples look so pretty next to each other.


----------



## gemruby41

*Missrocks*-you will look so glamorous on your wedding day.

*Sdesaye*-love the colors! You made a great in keeping both.


----------



## irishiris8

*sdesaye-* the lilac is gorgeous, i'm glad you've decided to stick it out

*missrocks*- what a rockin' bride you'll be


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies lovely purchases!! Congrats to all...


----------



## irishiris8

*laureen-* I LOVE the blue graffiti! what a great find!

*Keya-* the catenitas look perfect on you- congrats 

*rdgldy-* love the color!  wear them well

(man it's easy to fall behind!)


----------



## irishiris8

*techie-* a heel pad should work- they look like they were made for you 

**Lo-* WOW- I am soo in love with the fuschia!  I want modeling photos!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*keya*, OMG!! I want those SO much! Congrats!!

*rdgldy*! Gorgeous Mias! Fantastic purchase. 

*Missrocks*, beautiful glitter Numero Prive! They are very flashy. 

*sdesaye*, stop making me so jealous!! Both pairs are so incredible.


----------



## b00mbaka

*sdesaye*, I'm glad you decided to keep them since they are only noticable in photos & not in real life


----------



## snf8

*laureen*, those are so gorgeous! i seriously love the clichy in every way they could ever come!

*missrocks*, i looove the glitters! perfect for a wedding shoe you will be like cinderella!

*sdesaye*, i love the purple declics! im glad you are keeping both since you can never have too many pairs of declics in my opinion!


----------



## iimewii

Here are a few CL I have acquired and not posted yet.

 new NP Red Glittart 120 Patent. 

















and VP suede Red Tip 






Simple 70mm Turtle Patent











Simple 85mm Black Kid






Sorry went crazy on the watermarkings....hehe


----------



## snf8

^ OMG! i need those red NPs! they are sooooo drool worthy!


----------



## rainyjewels

omgggg...where did you get the tortoise simples from?? they're super cute! they all look amazing on you btw!! congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

That first pair is STUNNING, *iimewii*! Congrats on such beautiful purchases!


----------



## Missrocks

Thank you to EVERYONE for all the lovely compliments  
They really are Cinderella shoes- I can't wait for the wedding!. I may just have to wear them to one holiday party this year, just to "break them in" and make sure they are comfy .



*iimewii*~ I love everyone one of your additions! Great choices!

*Sdesaye*~ Purple suede = beautiful!


----------



## iimewii

*Snf8,* Thanks!

*Rainyjewels,* Thanks! I got them from CL horatio!

*Daisyduke947,* Thanks you very much!


----------



## iimewii

*Missrocks,* Thanks!! I love everyone shoes!


----------



## danicky

*iimewii, *great purchases. I love the Glittard NP's, I am getting thoese also. lol


----------



## ruthieee

great buys!



iimewii said:


> Here are a few CL I have acquired and not posted yet.
> 
> new NP Red Glittart 120 Patent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and VP suede Red Tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 70mm Turtle Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple 85mm Black Kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry went crazy on the watermarkings....hehe


----------



## Chins4

Sdesaye - loving the Declics, especially the purple 

iimewii - great buys , especially the NPs - that red glittart finish is hot!


----------



## bagpunk

ooooh those are lovely!! are those silver? i have to settle for pewter! since i came in late in the game!!




tigaboy said:


> OK so finally have uploaded my bling blings, enjoy


----------



## rdgldy

iimewii, beautiful shoes.  I love them all!


----------



## sakura

iimewii said:


> Simple 70mm Turtle Patent



I love the turtle simple!  Where did you get it from?


----------



## lvpiggy

laureenthemean said:


> Sorry I haven't been commenting much, but I'm trying to cut down on my shopping and coming here makes me want _everything_! Here is my newest addition, though. They were kind of an impulse buy. I don't usually like velvet shoes or the graffiti pattern, but I loooove these! Without further ado, my blue velvet graffiti Clichy 120:


 
OMG OMG LAUREEN HOW COME U DIDN'T TELL ME YOU GOT THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they're my U- U- U- HG!!!!  can never find them in my size tho . . . . so you may get intermittent random PMs demanding a few shoe porn pix


----------



## jh4200

iimewii, great new additions!  love those nps!


----------



## gemruby41

*iimewii*-congrats, they all look lovely!!


----------



## lulabee

*iimewii*- I love the red Glittarts! They look perfect on you!


----------



## dknigh21

iimewii - Great additions. I love the glittart NPs. They are such a fabulous color.


----------



## irishiris8

*iimewii-*  i love all of your additions, especially the NPs!!  Congrats


----------



## shoecrazy

I ordered the silver and black glitters and they just arrived! I'm only keeping one pair but I haven't decided which yet. I don't have time to take good photos because I'm at work but here are some quick phone pictures


----------



## b00mbaka

^^^ Keep both and wear them just like that! LOL!


----------



## natassha68

Silver !!... breathtaking


----------



## rdgldy

they are both gorgeous-you have a tough decision ahead!


----------



## Tampachic

*MissRocks*- The perfect wedding shoe!  When do we get to see them with the dress?!    Congrats.
* Lo*- I was staring at the photo of your gorgeous fuschia Declics for so long that I got dizzy.  Amazing.  I never found the fuschia VP's in my size.    Can you PM me wear you found these?
*iimewii*-  Love the red glittarts.  Perfect fall shoe.  Congrats.


----------



## sdesaye

Here's what the Alta Nodo's look like in person.


----------



## keya

*shoecrazy* ~ Love em both!  If I had to chose, I think I'd keep the silver, though. They seem more stand-out and unique than the black. 


*iimewii* ~ Great new additions! 


*tigaboy* ~ Love the bling blings!


*irishiris*, *natassha*, *magdalena* and *daisy* ~ Thanks!


----------



## keya

sdesaye ~  They look even better than I thought they would!


----------



## aeross

*laureenthemean - *If ever there was a shoe to inspire me to learn how to walk in a 120mm no platform, this is it !

*MissRocks -* Great choice of wedding shoe. You wear them well

*Lo *- Fushia Delics  

*iimewii - *Gorgeous the Simple patent Tortoise is by fave 

*shoecrazy - *I think they're both divine. I think you have a very tough decision. 

*Sdesaye - *They are absolutely gorgeous, If I didn't feel so tall in double platforms I would be buying them tomorrow lol

Hope I haven't missed anyone out

A xx


----------



## Missrocks

*Tigaboy*~ I was dying for a pair of silver Bling's, but have given up my search. Those are beautiful!!

*Sdesaye*~ These are amazing! Thanks for sharing!


*Tampachic*~ Thanks for the compliments! I will be back to post wedding dress pics next year (wedding is next June), but I did post a photo of my dress on page four of the "News Flash NP Glitter" thread.


----------



## jh4200

shoecrazy, what a tough decision!  i think the silvers stand out more, but i personally looove the blacks - i like how from far away they just look like regular shoes, but once you get closer you realize how special they are!  let us know which ones you keep!

sdesaye, those alta nodos look beautiful on you!  i wish i didn't feel too tall in a double platform!


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> Here's what the Alta Nodo's look like in person.


 


That purple is amazing!!  and you know what, the purple Declic sold out at the madison boutique ...my fault, i called in too late.  so now my hunt for purple suede continues-how comfy are these??


----------



## Kamilla850

I am not that crazy about the suede Alta Nodo.  They seem a bit too bulky in suede.  I think that this style will probably look better in satin.  The color is gorgeous.  

Shoecrazy - I responded in your other thread, but I really love the silver on you.  I think that you should keep those.  The black are very special also but I agree that from a distance it just looks like a black shoe.  

Wow those red glittart NPs are stunning.  Congrats iim.


----------



## Kamilla850

I decided to exchange my nude metallic VP for a pair of nude patent New Simples.  
I hope that I made the right decision.


----------



## gemruby41

*Kam*-you always get great CL's. They look fab and comfy!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kamilla, I am sure you will get much more wear out of these than your metallic VPs. They look great on you. I really like the New Simple. how tall are these? and are they comfy? i am thinking about getting these in Magenta patent...TIA


----------



## jh4200

Very very cute, Kam!  I love new simples, and those look so perfect against your skin tone!


----------



## danicky

*Shoecrazy,* I like both, but I tend to be more drawn to the silver.

*sdesaye*, love the color.

*Kam,* they look great on you.


----------



## sakura

Kamilla850 said:


> I decided to exchange my nude metallic VP for a pair of nude patent New Simples.
> I hope that I made the right decision.



*Kamilla*, those are gorgeous!  Are they the pink nude ones?  Where did you get them from?


----------



## karwood

*MissRocks- BEAUTIFUL!!!! *Absolutely perfect for a wedding!
*sdesaye- *Both are gorgeous! Love the colors!
*iimewii- *Love them all. especially the NP Red Glittart and the VP Suede Red Toe!Those are to TDF!
*ShoeCrazy- *I love them both! But if I had to choose, I vote for Black pair.
*Kamilla- *I love them! I think you made the right choice, you will definitely get more wear out of these pair


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> Here's what the Alta Nodo's look like in person.


 

Thanks for sharing. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## daisyduke947

*shoecrazy*, very cute! I actually really love the black pair. They look great on you!

Thanks, *sdesaye*!

*Kamilla*, very classy! That's a great purchase.


----------



## Zophie

All the new pics on here since I last checked this thread or gorgeous, too many to list!  I love them all!  This is making my ban so hard I can't look too much.


----------



## Kamilla850

*Magdalena* said:


> Kamilla, I am sure you will get much more wear out of these than your metallic VPs. They look great on you. I really like the New Simple. how tall are these? and are they comfy? i am thinking about getting these in Magenta patent...TIA



That's what I think too, they are much more wearable than metallic nude since I always associate metallic shoes with evening/formal wear.  
These are 120mm.  I haven't worn them out yet but they feel very comfy just walking my apt in them.  I saw the magenta patent at Saks and the color is beautiful, it's perfect for fall.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## sdesaye

I love these so much that despite that they're 120's I'm going to keep them and just practice walking in them!


----------



## jh4200

Those are gorgeous, sdesaye!  I'm sure you can do it with practice!  And where are your glitter NPs - weren't they coming today?


----------



## DC-Cutie

My new lovlies arrived....  They're dark brown.  I couldn't quite pick up the color in the, but they are gawgusssss


----------



## jh4200

Very pretty, DC-cutie!


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> Those are gorgeous, sdesaye! I'm sure you can do it with practice! And where are your glitter NPs - weren't they coming today?


 
They didn't get shipped until yesterday, so I'll get them tomorrow.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, they are fabulous and look gorgeous on you.  BTW, what size are we in the new simples?  (lol)


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> I love these so much that despite that they're 120's I'm going to keep them and just practice walking in them!
> 
> View attachment 516128


 
beautiful!  to be honest with you, they never caught my eye at Saks, but they look phenomenal on you!  and im sure at 120mm and no platform, they're a bit of a challenge. 

DC-Cutie~your Decolettes are very pretty!


----------



## daisyduke947

*sdesaye*, hooot! Very hot. They look great on you!

*DC-cutie*, is that the Ron Ron? It's hard to tell. They are so beautiful!! I gotta get my second pair soon.


----------



## Kamilla850

oo_let_me_see said:


> Kam, they are fabulous and look gorgeous on you.  BTW, what size are we in the new simples?  (lol)



Thanks oo!  I took these in a 38.5 which is the same size that I usually take in the original simples.

Thank you ladies!  Saks still has these available but sizes are limited.  I was surprised to find these in my size because the last time I checked my size was sold out.


----------



## gemruby41

*sdesaye*-those are gorgeous!! Practice makes perfect.

*DC-Cutie*-beautiful!!


----------



## danicky

*sdesaye, *I love them. I'm sure that with a little practice you will be a pro walking in them.

*DC-cutie,* very pretty.


----------



## gemruby41

Gray Flannel NP's.  

I love these, but they slip off my feet.  I can't size down because the length is perfect. I'm hoping a cobbler can shorten the strap since the heel strips don't work for me. I really don't want to return them.
javascript:void(0);
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





javascript:void(0);


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh gooooorgeous, *gemruby*!!


----------



## sdesaye

gemruby41 - I think those are the classiest shoes.  I love them.


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow those are even more fabulous up close Gem!


----------



## sdesaye

Just for reference---The Twistochats run long.  I need to exchange mine for 1/2 size down.  No wonder they were so wobbly!


----------



## ally143

I've been away for a while, everytime I see a pair a shoes you ladies post I feel like I need to buy it !! Sooo many beautiful additions !! Congrats to all!! Ooh I loooove the purple declics! Gorgeous!!! 
Well, I was supposed to be a ban, but I was in need of dark brown shoes...and this is what I just got (as may already know I'm too lazy to take out my camera, so I used my cell phone hehehe)

Samira 100 Suede in Brown





Inverness 100 Apollo Calf in Brown


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ooh *Gem* those are so cool!!! I hope your cobbler can make them fit!


----------



## iimewii

Hi Thank you everyone for all the nice compliements.


----------



## daisyduke947

Lovely, *ally*!! They are gooorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

*Gem* and* Ally*,
I love all the new shoes! Excellent choices.


----------



## rainyjewels

everyone's new loubs are beautiful. this is fast becoming one of my favorite threads.

posting my new pink python fontanetes. they're so gorgeous but im afraid not so comfy because the cutouts cut into the top of my toes. hopefully some stretching will help.


----------



## rdgldy

Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ooh those are stunning!


----------



## daisyduke947

Absolutely lovely, *rainyjewels*!


----------



## jh4200

Gem, those are such great shots!  I love those shoes!

Ally - two great purchases, congrats!

rainy - those are hot!  good luck getting them to stretch a little!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *daisy, sdesaye, shoecrazy, mpa, rdgldy, & jh4200*!!

*ally*-love the dark browns!

*rainy*-beautiful fontanetes!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Absolutely gorge, Rainy!


----------



## javaboo

Love all the new additions!

I just want to know that CL BH has the nude new simples (they just got them in) if anyone is looking for them.

Does anyone notice that the simples coming out are cut a little higher? Like less toe cleavage? Or maybe I'm just seeing things


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone!!! i heart them.


----------



## *Lo

Hey ladies!  I got my magenta NP's in the mail just opened the box, sorry no modeling pics right now im not in the mood my feet are swollen from being out last night and i think i hurt my knee with all of my dancing shananigans last night


----------



## danicky

*Gem*, I love those shoes!

*Ally* - great purchases, congrats!

*rainy *- very pretty.

*Lo,* very nice.


----------



## karwood

*DC- *Gorgeous!
*Rainy-  *Absolutely TDF!!!!
*Gem-  *Those are fabulous. I can't wait for my pair to arrive. You got your pair really fast!
*Lo- *Great color. Can't wait to see modeling pics
*Ally- *Absolutely lovely additions. Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Gem - those are absolutely gorgeous - I'm really tempted

Ally - love the Samiras! Beautiful detailing

Rainy - persevere because the colouring on those Fontanetes is TDF

Lo - you're on a pink streak! They are such a lovely colour..


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies!

My 3rd pair of loubies finally arrived this morning from NM, so here are my modelling pics of my first 3 pairs 
Have to excuse my nails - am going for a pedicure soon 

Down the line...my 3rd pair which arrived this morning (NM on markdown)






My 2nd pair also from NM on markdown






My 1st pair - courtesy of another TPFer






All 3 pairs of CLs together  






Thanks for letting me share! :shame:


----------



## Chins4

Dreamdoll, what a fabulous CL family  Congrats on some great buys....


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks Chins4! 

I can't wait to wear them out


----------



## sara999

i love the leather strappy ones!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Sara*! They look a little like the "button" strappy ones that Nicole Richie's wearing from Fall Collection with all the straps...they are all super comfy!


----------



## sdesaye

*Lo - Love those!  You're swimming in pink.  They do however answer my dying question regarding the Magenta Declic's on NM website.  They tend to photograph light.  

dreamdoll - Those are all great, especially the python's---and they look so comfortable.


----------



## jh4200

Lo, those are amazing!  Your pic is much better than the ones I've seen from NM - I have a much better idea of the color now, and it's gorgeous!

dreamdoll - great collection!  those python yoyo's are amazing!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Lo said:


> Hey ladies! I got my magenta NP's in the mail just opened the box, sorry no modeling pics right now im not in the mood my feet are swollen from being out last night and i think i hurt my knee with all of my *dancing shananigans* last night


 
Gorgeous! Lol @ dancing shananigans!


----------



## surlygirl

dreamdoll - Love all three of your CLs! I have the Jolis, too! They look great.
rainy - The pink python fontanetes are so hot! I constantly troll the 'Bay looking for a pair. I can't wait to see the pink python Declics.


----------



## irishiris8

**Lo-* ooooh... Those are my very favorite NPs!  Congrats!

*rainy-* totally stunning!  i hope they get more comfy for you!

*dreamdoll-* you have a lovely family 

*gemruby-* the flannel is beautiful, and I love your nailpolish!!

*ally-* both pairs are perfect for fall.  congrats!


----------



## bagpunk

is this colour true to how they look?



*Lo said:


> Fuchsia suede Declic


----------



## jh4200

Yes, bagpunk, that's a very accurate picture - looks just like my fuschias.  If you're looking for a good pic of the magenta, which is slightly different, check out Lo's NPs on the previous page.


----------



## bagpunk

oh! then i am actually looking for magenta! i prefer a more purple tone, this fuchsia looks really pink!



jh4200 said:


> Yes, bagpunk, that's a very accurate picture - looks just like my fuschias.  If you're looking for a good pic of the magenta, which is slightly different, check out Lo's NPs on the previous page.


----------



## lovely&amazing

My heart just stopped. I want these. I must have these.



*Lo said:


> Hey ladies! I got my magenta NP's in the mail just opened the box, sorry no modeling pics right now im not in the mood my feet are swollen from being out last night and i think i hurt my knee with all of my dancing shananigans last night


----------



## bagpunk

your avatar, are those fuchsia?? if so, they are really red!!



jh4200 said:


> Yes, bagpunk, that's a very accurate picture - looks just like my fuschias.  If you're looking for a good pic of the magenta, which is slightly different, check out Lo's NPs on the previous page.


----------



## jh4200

Yes, my avatar is the fuschia - although in the small picture, they do look a little bit more red than they do in person.  They're actually the same as *Lo's in real life.


----------



## daisyduke947

**Lo*, fabulous purchase! They are so cute.

*dreamdoll*, beautiful Joli Noeud Dorcet! I also love those pythons.


----------



## karwood

*Dreamdoll-* Beautiful collection.  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## danicky

*Dreamdoll*, very pretty collection.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *danicky, karwood, chins, & irishiris* for your compliments!! I took them to the shoe cobbler this morning to have the straps shortened. I can't wait to get them back!

*Lo*-beautiful color NP's! I saw them at NM, and they are truly stunning.

*dreamdoll*-great buys!!


----------



## karwood

*My "Just Arrived, Fresh out of the box" Pair of Alta Dama Brown WaterSnake.

*Will post modeling pics soon, but I am in dire need of a pedicure:shame:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ooh those are gorgeous, look much better than the stock photos I've seen, congrats!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Karwood*, those are going to look AMAZING on you!! Congrats!


----------



## daisyduke947

They are quite beautiful, *karwood*. Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

*Karwood*-wow, very beautiful!


----------



## ally143

Thanks to everybody for such kind words :shame:
*daisyduke947*
*rdgldy*
*jh4200*
*gemruby41*
*danicky*
*karwood *
*Chins4 *
*irishiris8* Im getting ready for fall!! All I need is some purple now!! Even though I live in FL!! LOL

Congrats to all the new additions!
*rainy* those are beautiful!! Must post modeling pics!!
*Lo* I saw those NP at Coral Gables NM and they are gorgeous!! Congrats!
*Dreamdoll* those are some great choices to start up your collection!!
*karwood* I love the look of your new Alta Damas, I just loooove all the shades of brown!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gem - LOVE those!!!

Ally - Fantastic new purchases... those are growing on me! 

Rainy - My Fontanetes were the same.. they'll get better and yours are 

Lo - You know I LOVE those. Trying to resist.. trying to resist 

Dreamdoll- I wish I would have gotten a pair of the dorsets. gorgeous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

KARWOOD- I almost fell over!!! The stock pictures do those NO justice!!!! I can't wait to see them on!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Gem*~i absolutely adore your flanner NPs!!!!!!!   they look so good on you-where did you get them again??
*ally*~love your new additions, especially the booties...beautiful!
*rainy*~your new pink python Fontanetes are TDF!  
*Lo*~your magenta suede NPs are unbelievable! hot, hot hot
and *Karwood*~those are stunning!!  i want to see them on


----------



## gemruby41

*Magdalena* said:


> *Gem*~i absolutely adore your flanner NPs!!!!!!!  they look so good on you-where did you get them again??
> *ally*~love your new additions, especially the booties...beautiful!
> *rainy*~your new pink python Fontanetes are TDF!
> *Lo*~your magenta suede NPs are unbelievable! hot, hot hot
> and *Karwood*~those are stunning!! i want to see them on


I got them from NM in SF.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Boy, you go out of town for a week, and so much happens! 
I can't believe all the shoe beauty on this thread!!!!!

*Shoecrazy* The Glitters are amazing. I love the solid tones. It's going to be a hard choice between the two!

*Kamilla* The Nude New Simples are pretty gorgeous, and soooo wearable.

*sdesaye* I would love to have those Alta Nodas. The color and the style are simply divine...I'm just not sure about double platforms.

*ally143* The Inverness is TDF! I am dying for a pair of those in Black. I think they are a truly underappreciated style. The Samiras are so pretty. Congrats.

*DC-Cutie* I adore your Brown Decolletes! Where on earth did you get them?

*Gemruby* Loooove the Flannel NPs on you!!!

*Rainyjewels* I hope your Fontanetes work out. They are too pretty!

*Dreamdoll* Thanks for sharing your gorgeous collection!

*Lo* your NPs are hot! Hope your knee recovers fast!

*Karwood* Your Alta Damas are stunners!

I really hope I got everyone.


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU EVERYBODY*Modeling pics:


----------



## gemruby41

The modeling pics are amazing! They look so good on you. If only I could wear that high of a heel.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* hot!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Karen - Those are so stunning on you!  I'd give anything for a NP in that watersnake.


----------



## lovely&amazing

_OOooooh-Wheeeee_, *Kar*, you are one HOT Mama!!! Love them on!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow karwood - stunning on you!!!!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so Much for the Compliments*: rainy,lovely,shoeaddict,magdalena,daisy,ally, ladylouboutin,sdesaye,gem and JSG!!!*


----------



## rdgldy

they are beautiful, Karwood.


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* they are TDF!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Karwood*, your new addition is gorgeous!! Can't take my eyes off the watersnake in your modelling pics!!

*sdesaye*, *jh4200*, *daisyduk947*, *surlygirl*, *irishiris8*, *danicky*, *gemruby41*, *ally143*, *shoeaddictklw* and *jetsetgo* -> thank you ladies!


----------



## xboobielicousx

AAAAAHHH!! everyone's new additions are sooooo beautiful! the nude new simples, the magenta NPs, the flannel NPs , the watersnakes (karwood) ....everytime i check this thread it makes me want to buy more! but i am on a strict strict ban ....this is getting to be sooo hard


----------



## cjy

karwood said:


> *My "Just Arrived, Fresh out of the box" Pair of Alta Dama Brown WaterSnake.*
> 
> Will post modeling pics soon, but I am in dire need of a pedicure:shame:


 That is the most stunning color! What a great looking shoe! The color tones are so rich!


----------



## cjy

Lo your NP's are breathtaking


----------



## irishiris8

*karwood-* wow!  I can't wait to see the modeling photos!!


----------



## sara999

karwood i'm speechless!


----------



## keya

karwood ~ The Alta Damas look even better than in the stock photos! 


(I will go back more pages and comment on everyone's purchases but my puppy is outside calling for me so I hafta go )


----------



## ally143

Thanks again for all your comments!! 
*Shoeaddictklw*: you should give em a try!! They look sooo pretty on!
*Magdalena*: thanks! the booties are surprisingly comfy!!! 
*JSG*: thanks!! I&#8217;ll post modeling pics later!!

*Karwood*: you are making me consider those Alta Damas!! H O T


----------



## surlygirl

karwood - Those brown Alta Damas are amazing! Love!


----------



## jh4200

karwood, oh my god!  those look amazing on you!  i may like them even more than your eels!


----------



## irishiris8

*karwood*- Well duh, I just saw the modeling shots... lol.  They look perfect on you, like your feet were made for them   Congrats!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Karwood* look what you've started!!!!!!!  **stomps feet** I want those, NOW.  They look fabulous on you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> *THANK YOU EVERYBODY*Modeling pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want those so bad now, are they comfortable I want both the white/grey ones, and those brown ones. They are gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## sara999

they are comfortable and gorgeous. i want them desperately!


----------



## BellaShoes

Uhhhhhhhhhhh, I'm speechless Karwood.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ ditto what Bella said!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy, danicky, dreamdoll, xb, cjy, irish, sara, keya, ally, surly, jh4200, DC, LadyLouboutin, BellaShoes, meggyg8r:*



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE COMPLIMENTS!!!

And yes, they are really comfortable


----------



## *Lo

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments!!  

Karwood your watersnakes altadamas are soo ebautiful and they look amazing on you, congrats!


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> *THANK YOU EVERYBODY*Modeling pics:


  OMG karwood those are *gorgeous*!!!!!


----------



## lulabee

*Lo said:


> Hey ladies! I got my magenta NP's in the mail just opened the box, sorry no modeling pics right now im not in the mood my feet are swollen from being out last night and i think i hurt my knee with all of my dancing shananigans last night


 OK, I REALLY need those! Modeling pics *Lo!


----------



## irishiris8

lulabee said:


> OK, I REALLY need those! Modeling pics *Lo!


 
I second that motion!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'm in the Nude Club, yay! A very special thank you to my tPF Angel!

I never knew love like this before...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ugh K I am SOOOO flippin jealous!!!! They look TDF on you!!! 

 I bought a shirt today that I was like "I NEED NUDE VPs!!!!"


----------



## Chins4

L&A, Karwood - you are SMOKIN' hot ladies


----------



## danicky

*L&A,* welcome to the Nude club. They are beautiful on you.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Girlfriend~your new VPS.....love at first sight   they are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!  i cant wait to get mine-damn waitlists


----------



## LavenderIce

Karwood--those Alta Damas have to be my current favorite of the shoe.  It looks absolutely beautiful on you.

lovely&amazing--so glad you have your nude VPs.  They are truly stunning on you.

laureen--I know this is delayed from a few pages back, but the graffiti clichy looks amazing on you.  Your legs look so long, you look like a new woman.

I got these last week, the all silver glitter NP:


----------



## lovely&amazing

*K*, you do need some nudes! You would love them and they would go so well with all of your stunning black outfits!

*Chins*, Thank you!!!

*Danicky*, YAY, should I be on the lookout for my membership card in 4-6 weeks? I'm so excited to be in the club!

*Mags*, Thanks, Girlfriend! My heart was pounding when I opened the box - it _IS_ love!! I'm sending out some vibes that yours come soon!!

*Lav*, Thank you! And may I say WOW on your glitters! Gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

^^^ You're funny!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*lovely*-truly amazing!!

*Lav*-bling bling!!! They look fab!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh *L&A* those are GORGEOUS on you!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

gemruby41 said:


> *lovely*-truly amazing!!


 
Thank you, *Gem*!


----------



## lovely&amazing

My Purse Addiction said:


> Oooh *L&A* those are GORGEOUS on you!!!


----------



## *Lo

L&A your nudes are fabulous and they look gorgeous on you!

Lav I LOVE the silver sparkle NP's they are beautiful and look great!


----------



## letsgoshopping

^^ Lovely&amazing- Ahhhhh the ones that got away! I can't get over how perfect those look on you. I feel like the nude patent color CL makes is hard to pull off (even though lots of people swear it looks good on everyone) but giiiiiiirl those are MADE for you! And what a deal you got! Enjoy them for the both of us!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Lo*! I'm in looooove!

*Letsgo*, My radar is all tuned up for you, we'll get 'em for you yet! Thank you for the love!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> I'm in the Nude Club, yay! A very special thank you to my tPF Angel!
> 
> I never knew love like this before...


 *l&a*, they look totally hottttttt on you!!! Beeeeautiful congrats!


----------



## sdesaye

lovely&amazing said:


> I'm in the Nude Club, yay! A very special thank you to my tPF Angel!
> 
> I never knew love like this before...


 
I need those shoes!  They look stunning on you.

BTW - Is that "I'm not really a waitress" on those toes?


----------



## daisyduke947

Beautiful fit, *lovely&amazing*! Congrats!

*LavenderIce*, gorgeous! They look so good on you!


----------



## karwood

**Lo, Lavendar, Chins and lulabee: *Thank so Much for the lovely compliments !!

*Lovely: *I want to join the Nude Club!!!!! I love those shoes!

*Lavender:  *Those Silver Glitter NP are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## techie81

I pretty much vanish this whole weekend and so many fabulous photos pop up. 

*rainyjewels* - I'm so in love wiht the Fontanetes.  I hope they feel better on you with a little stretching!

*Lo* - WOW!!!  That color is hot!!  

*dreamdoll* - You have a wonderful collection!! 

*Lovely* - So envious of the fabulous nude VPs!!!!  They look FAB on you! 

*Karwood* - WOW!!  I wasn't sure how I felt about them in the professional shots but they look incredible on you!!

*Lavender* - I already commented in another thread but those are so beautiful!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Lula*, *Sdesaye*, *Karwood*, *Daisy* and *Techie*!

*Sdesaye*, sharp eye! It's actually from their new France line (_Bastille my Heart_).

*Kar*, you _SO_ need to be in the Nude Club!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies you are truly out doing yourselves!! Karwood, Lovely, Lo, Lavender! love them all!!!


----------



## techie81

Got my brown glittart Ron Rons and red patent Rolandos finally! Ron Rons fit perfectly. I went up a whole size with the Rolandos but they're a little big. I think some Foot Petals and heel grips will fix them. :: crosses fingers :: 

I love the shots of your feet in the air...thought I'd give that pose a try! hehe


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Techie*, beautiful choices! I love them!!!


----------



## karwood

*Techie and MistyKnight: Thank you!!!*

*Techie- *We have the same taste. Love those Ron Rons and Rolando. They look fabulous on you!! I have the same Rolando on pre-order from NM, did you get yours from them? 

*Lovely- *I am so ready to whip out my credit card the minute I see or find a pair of VP Nude in my size.


----------



## techie81

Thanks *Lovely* and *karwood*!!! 

*karwood*, I actually ordered them from rodeodrivefashionista on eBay for what I think is the same price as retail ($699) but I got them during the live.com 25% discount.  I couldn't pass them up since I'm getting $175 back!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, those are gorgeous!  The wine rolandos...


----------



## karwood

techie81 said:


> Thanks *Lovely* and *karwood*!!!
> 
> *karwood*, I actually ordered them from rodeodrivefashionista on eBay for what I think is the same price as retail ($699) but I got them during the live.com 25% discount. I couldn't pass them up since I'm getting $175 back!


 

Wow!!! Another Congrats for getting such a great deal! I have seen this style on eBay but nothing in my size so far. Oh well,  I have been waiting since May for these shoes and I still have one more month of waiting.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gooorgeous, *techie*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Techie...your new additions are stunning!  gorgous colors....


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ugh... Seeing those gorgeous nude prives is reminding me how I DIDN'T get them when I saw them in Paris a few weeks ago. I am totally kicking myself over it. However, I do stand by the fact that it was the beginning of my trip (I always feel that if I splurge on the first thing I see I'll find something later I want more) and I did still end up with 2 new pairs of CL's and a few other goodies. Still that's my biggest shoe related regret... *le sigh*


----------



## techie81

karwood, almost there...looking forward to your modeling photos!! 

Thanks, jh4200, daisy, Magdalena!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

GORGEOUS Techie! Where did you find the Wine Rolandos??? DH is buying me a pair!


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> GORGEOUS Techie! Where did you find the Wine Rolandos??? DH is buying me a pair!



Thanks!!  I got them from RDF on eBay, and took advantage of the live.com cashback...here's a 35.5 (I went up a whole size from 35 and they're a little big so I wish I got the 35.5 instead):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-RED-PATENT-ROLANDO-Pump-35-5-5-NIB_W0QQitemZ350089902534QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWINQ3aPOST0Q3aRECOQ3aBINQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Techie*! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I wear a 35.5 in Rolandos so I may go for it if the cash back goes up.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you for the compliments lovely&amazing, gem, lo, daisy, karwood and techie.  

techie--the rolandos and ronrons look fantastic on you.


----------



## bogeyjay

karwood - those are gorgeous!

lav - your silver glitters are hot!

techie - love them both, especially the rolandos.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *irish* and *snf8*!

*lvpiggy*, thank you, I got them largely due to your influence!  

*LavenderIce*, thank you!  My SO was like, "Another pair of shoes?!"  After seeing them on me: "Well, I guess you need to keep those, then."  
BTW, the glitter NPs are pretty on you!  I have to say I was never a fan of the multi, but the silver is lovely!  Definitely like a Cinderella shoe, KWIM?


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks jay and laureen!  The sparkle of the silver NPs remind me of the first shoe that started it all for me, my Guiseppe Zanotti dragon sandals.  They are bling for the feet!  These also fill the empty void left by the silver paillette Pigalle 120 that I returned.


----------



## sdesaye

Here are a few quick pictures of the black glitter.


----------



## jh4200

I just posted these in my collection thread (because I like to have everything in one place), but I figured I'd post them here as well since they're a new style and everyone might not check out the collection threads - I'll probably do this with all my new stuff from now on, so I apologize in advance for the repetition.  Here is the black patent Kadri:


----------



## jh4200

sdesaye, those are gorgeous!  did you decide whether you're keeping them yet?


----------



## daisyduke947

*sdesaye*, those are hot! I'm not a fan of the glitter, but I really love that black one! Gorgeous shoes!

*jh4200*, I love them! So stylish.


----------



## lulabee

techie81 said:


> Got my brown glittart Ron Rons and red patent Rolandos finally! Ron Rons fit perfectly. I went up a whole size with the Rolandos but they're a little big. I think some Foot Petals and heel grips will fix them. :: crosses fingers ::
> 
> I love the shots of your feet in the air...thought I'd give that pose a try! hehe


 *techie*, What beautiful choices!!!! I both on you! You've so totally reignited my yearning for some Rolandos!


----------



## sdesaye

I have no idea if I'm keeping them, I'll wait until I get SILVER & MC before deciding.  The issue is redundancy---I have Black Patent NP's (black toe). At least these have a contrasting heel/toe.  I honestly woudn't hesitate wearing these during the day.

If someone feels the need to inquire why I would just throw my stock answer out... 

_"Life is just too short not to wear the good stuff when you feel like it.  I could be gone tomorrow without having had the supreme pleasure I get by wearing these shoes."_


jh4200 - I love those Kadri's---they look so comfy.


Lulabee - I especially love the Rolando's and wish I could wear them.  You just need a thick heel pad & possibly something light under the insole (ball).


----------



## *Magdalena*

*sdesaye*~i like the black glitter ones the best!!!  talk about sexy and not over the top like the other ones can be!!! you should keep them!
*JH*-very cute everyday shoe!


----------



## lulabee

^^ *sdesaye,* ITA with* mag* I'm lovin' those black glitter.


----------



## gemruby41

*Techie*-love your Rolandos!

*sdesaye*-the black glitter is so pretty! If I could wear those to work, I wouldn't hesitate on getting them.

*JH*-beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye- GORGEOUS!! They look more like stones than glitter but I love them!


----------



## surlygirl

*jh* - those are so stylish!
*sdesaye* - wow! that's a great pic. I am loving the black glitters. I wish they came in other styles. The NP and my wonky baby toe do not get along! :shame:


----------



## jh4200

Thank you Daisy, sdesaye, magdalena, gem, and surlygirl!  I normally don't go for the lower heels - these are only 70mm - but I love the detail on the front.  And, truth be told, the first time I put them on I was astounded how comfortable they were - I can wear 120s with no real problem, but these are like not wearing shoes at all.


----------



## danicky

*Techie*-love your new additions.

*sdesaye*-the black glitters are so pretty! I love them.

*JH*-very nice.


----------



## *Magdalena*

like your new signature, dana hehe


----------



## sdesaye

I don't mean to be redundant, but here's modeling pictures. I'm 99% sure that I'm keeping these. They're the most comfortable NP's I own.


----------



## *Lo

^^^OMG sdesaye!!! They are sooooooooo beautiful! I WANT I WANT!!!!  LOL  They look great on you.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Sdesaye!! those are sooo pretty! how do they fit? tts? 1 up?


----------



## jh4200

arghhhh - they're even more beautiful on, sdesaye!  i'm have a super hard time resisting them.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> I don't mean to be redundant, but here's modeling pictures. I'm 99% sure that I'm keeping these. They're the most comfortable NP's I own.


 
really, really, really pretty!  they look fab on you!  again, keep them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ That's it. I can't take it anymore. Triclos are officially going on my wishlist!

Gorgeous shoes *Sdeseye, JH4200* & *Techie*! (& *Magdalena*)


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, love those nude triclos!  you gorgeous ladies make me hate that they looked so funny on me!


----------



## sdesaye

Thank you everybody.  They fit TTS for NP's----These are just a bit more comfy in the toe box.  They don't need stretched or broken in.  I don't feel the glitter at all.  LOVE!


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> Magdalena, love those nude triclos! you gorgeous ladies make me hate that they looked so funny on me!


 
They didn't look good on me either.  I tried them in the dark red/wine/burgundy.  I'm only 5'4" so can't wear anything that cuts my leg like that. I need a low vamp just to make my leg look longer than it is.


----------



## shoecrazy

Magdalena - I love the nude triclos too - they're fabulous on you!


----------



## funandsun

I went home at lunch and my new City Girls had arrived!!!!  Sorry for the bad photos (and the dirty floor) but I was sooo excited.  I was really afraid they'd be too small but I think they're going to work out.


----------



## shoecrazy

funandsun - those are gorgeous and the size looks perfect!


----------



## jh4200

funandsun, those are beautiful and they look like they fit you perfectly!


----------



## surlygirl

*sdesaye* - they look amazing on! thanks so much for the modeling pics. I think the black glitters might be my first NP!

*funandsun* - what a find on the city girls! glad that barneys came through for you. they look great!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye said:


> I don't mean to be redundant, but here's modeling pictures. I'm 99% sure that I'm keeping these. They're the most comfortable NP's I own.



WOW! These look fantastic on with the red polish!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Funandsun - Those look terrific.  I wear my shoes exactly that kind of fit.


----------



## *Magdalena*

funandsun said:


> I went home at lunch and my new City Girls had arrived!!!! Sorry for the bad photos (and the dirty floor) but I was sooo excited. I was really afraid they'd be too small but I think they're going to work out.


 
*Funandsun*~~These look great on you!  Congrats!!!

*JSG*~you NEED to get the Triclos. My work is done hehehe
*JH*-Thank You!  I am sorry they didnt work out.
*Shoecrazy*~I appreciate your sweet comments :shame:


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

HOT! HOT! shoe *Funandsun *& to get them on sale from Barneys makes the deal even SWEETER!!! Does this style run TTS or did you get a size up 

TIA


----------



## funandsun

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> HOT! HOT! shoe *Funandsun *& to get them on sale from Barneys makes the deal even SWEETER!!! Does this style run TTS or did you get a size up
> 
> TIA


 
I'm still trying to figure out my sizing.  I wear a 10 US and the City Girls are 40.5's.  My other two pair of CLs are 41's and 41.5's.  I pre-ordered the Pigalles from Saks in a 41.5 and now I'm afraid theyll be too big!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

funandsun said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my sizing. I wear a 10 US and the City Girls are 40.5's. My other two pair of CLs are 41's and 41.5's. I pre-ordered the Pigalles from Saks in a 41.5 and now I'm afraid theyll be too big!


 
I see...I am in the same boat with you on the size 10 (40), I am on the HUNT for my very 1st pair of CLs, so I am trying to get a good understanding if I should just take the plunge and get a size 11 (41) whenever I see any CLs I like online OR go with the size 10.5 (41.5)  Oh well until then, I will just keep HUNTING for something that catches my eye & that will be a GRREEAATT DEAL for a newbie like me 

Thanks for your quick response


----------



## funandsun

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> I see...I am in the same boat with you on the size 10 (40), I am on the HUNT for my very 1st pair of CLs, so I am trying to get a good understanding if I should just take the plunge and get a size 11 (41) whenever I see any CLs I like online OR go with the size 10.5 (41.5)  Oh well until then, I will just keep HUNTING for something that catches my eye & that will be a GRREEAATT DEAL for a newbie like me
> 
> Thanks for your quick response


 
I hope you find a pair you love!  I don't live near a store that carries CL so i've just been making sure that if the don't fit I can return them.
Good Luck!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*funandsun*, very cute! They look a little small though...do your heels feel like they are falling off? As long as they don't, I think they are okay!


----------



## aeross

Wow, this thread moves so fast !

I love *everyone's* purchases since my last comments. I try not to visit too often or I'm going to be adding to my want list. Triclo's are tempting me now :shame:

A xx


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Here's a couple of pics of my first two Louboutin purchases. I must admit, I think I'm addicted!











Question: Do these look big? I ordered them in the same size as my black VP's (35), but they feel 1/2 size big at least. Comfy in the toe area (perfect, actually), but I can fit a finger behind each of my heels. It didn't show up well in the 1st pic, so I took another one to show my problem. Do you guys think I'll be fine with a pair of Foot Petals heel inserts, or should I exchange them?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I personally would exchange them b/c I can't stand when shoes don't fit, but others around here would try to stick it out.  Great firsts, btw!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Thanks Laureen! Do they even make a size 34.5 in the nude VP's?


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *LanaThaSTAR*!! But yes, that nude pair looks way too big. The black ones look like they fit you perfectly though! That's very odd, that the sizing is so different. The nude ones look fantastic, so a smaller size will be even better.


----------



## *Lo

Lana great first purchases!! They are fab! I would try and get another size with the nudes bc they will stretch with wear too and willbe falling off you, which is so annoying


----------



## lovely&amazing

^^Yay, another member of the Nude Club!  They look great, *Lana*! Try petals before you exchange them.
p.s. way to go to the head-of-the-class with VP's for your first two...dang!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Sdesaye* and *Jh*, Gorgeous!! Love them both!! 

*FunandSun*...absolutely gorgeous! Those are one of my all-time faves! They'll pay for themselves in the amount you wear them!


----------



## jh4200

Lana, try the grips, but if you think they're too big, which I suspect they are if you can fit a whole finger in the back, you should look for another pair.  That's strange that your nudes are bigger than the black ones, since I had the exact opposite problem - my nude patents are a 40 but the black kid in 40 slipped right off my foot when I walked, so I had to go a half size down.  So strange how the smaller sizes are different from the bigger sizes.


----------



## sdesaye

Maybe you can exchange them for another pair in the same size.  It's very strange that they don't fit like the black pair.  Those are a killer start to a great collection.


----------



## *Lo

I agree with L&A try padding before you return.  Also my SA told me that if it gets to big with wear you can go to a cobbler and they can build padding into your shoe underneath the sole.  I would only ever do this somehwre who has done it before and works with high end shoes obviously.  Good LUCK


----------



## danicky

*Lana,* they are beautiful. I sized down 1/2 size in the nudes.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

HOT! HOT! shoes *LanaThaSTAR*...you go girl!! I am new to CL too & on the hunt for my 1st pair. Where did you find your beautiful CLs


----------



## sdesaye

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> HOT! HOT! shoes *LanaThaSTAR*...you go girl!! I am new to CL too & on the hunt for my 1st pair. Where did you find your beautiful CLs


 
Well, that would depend on how far South you are...San Diego? OC? or LA?  There are plenty of places in SoCal.  I wish I were still there (at times).


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Lana*...OMG, what amazing purchases you got there!!!  love them both.  and i would suggest exchanging the nudes for 1/2 size smaller...they look a bit too big!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lana* Beautiful!!!!! 

*funandsun* fab city girls!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

sdesaye said:


> Well, that would depend on how far South you are...San Diego? OC? or LA? There are plenty of places in SoCal. I wish I were still there (at times).


 
I am in the Inland Empire - San Bernardino County....far away from fashion like this but still only 45 min. to 1 hour away from getting to LA if I really need to get something very special!!!  Do you know any good places to refer me to for CLs, where I can LUCK up on a SALE  I used to live in Orange County & Long Beach so I know my way around.


----------



## 8seventeen19

1 hr away? Psh.. I would KILL to be 1 hour away from a boutique!!! I am not even a 1 hour plane ride from one


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Sometimes it can be a curse to live so close to LA *Shoeaddictklw*...my wallet gets very  with me!


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, congrats on all the beautiful new CLs-I miss a day and so much happens here!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

So here are two quick pics of my magenta and gold New Ali's... The colour didn't turn out quite right, they look more plum purple-ish then they are IRL, but they are definitely more of a purple magenta rather then a pink magenta. But best of all I got them on sale! 

I'll try to get pics of the armadillo's up soon.


----------



## daisyduke947

Very cool New Ali, *rubyshoesday*! They are very Mardi Gras!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks Daisy! They are definitely different. I was surprised how good they look on as I wasn't in love with them on the shelf, but the colour spoke to me and once they were on my feet I knew they'd be coming home with me >


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ruby- I've never seen those before! They're very regal!!


----------



## linpaddy

Arm Candy Lady! said:


> Sometimes it can be a curse to live so close to LA *Shoeaddictklw*...my wallet gets very  with me!



ITA!!  Although I have yet to step into the CL boutique since I know that I'll lose my last modicum of self control and am trying to avoid that.


----------



## techie81

Thank you *everyone*!!!   Oi, I see a cat hair on my Rolandos in one of those pics. :shame:

Ooh *ruby*, those are unique and I love the colors!

*Lana*, perfect choices!!!!  And those nudes...TDF!!!!

*funandsun*, wow!!!  I love the City Girls and I wish I could find them in my size!

*sdesaye*, love, LOVE the glitter NPs!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks Shoeaddictklw and Techie81, I'm a sucker for the more obscure CL's


----------



## danicky

*rubyshoesday,* love the color.


----------



## cjy

Very pretty Rubyshoesday!!!


----------



## bagpunk

love these! which sale??



rubyshoesday said:


> So here are two quick pics of my magenta and gold New Ali's... The colour didn't turn out quite right, they look more plum purple-ish then they are IRL, but they are definitely more of a purple magenta rather then a pink magenta. But best of all I got them on sale!
> 
> I'll try to get pics of the armadillo's up soon.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks danicky and cjy!

bagpunk- I picked them up on sale at the Louboutin store on Mount st. in London, they had a whole wall of sale shoes (catwoman, pass mule zeppa, piluca, etc.) it was hard to restrain myself...


----------



## irishiris8

*ruby- *very pretty and unique!!  I love them


----------



## Chins4

Lavendar - the glitters are so pretty!!!

Techie - hot, hot choices  we're shoe twins on both pairs 

jh4200 - love the Kadris for work - very cute 

Sdesaye - those are truly GORGEOUS - they really are 'dark side' shoes :devil:

funandsun - I keep looking at those City Girls - very tempted - are they comfortable??

Lana - two classics to start your collection, congrats  The nudes do look big, if you can exchange them I would go a half size down 

rubyshoesday - I love the colour of those New Alis and I know they are SO comfy  So do tell me more about the Mount St sale.....


----------



## sara999

you're JOKING. mount st sale!? looks like i know where I'm going after work today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leescah

rubyshoesday said:


> Thanks danicky and cjy!
> 
> bagpunk- I picked them up on sale at the Louboutin store on Mount st. in London, they had a whole wall of sale shoes (catwoman, pass mule zeppa, piluca, etc.) it was hard to restrain myself...


 
Gorgeous shoes!! Ooooh sale.... did they have any City Girls??


----------



## sara999

i'll let you know what they have leescah, i'm headed over there in T Minus 3 hours!!


----------



## lulabee

rubyshoesday said:


> So here are two quick pics of my magenta and gold New Ali's... The colour didn't turn out quite right, they look more plum purple-ish then they are IRL, but they are definitely more of a purple magenta rather then a pink magenta. But best of all I got them on sale!
> 
> I'll try to get pics of the armadillo's up soon.


 OMG *ruby,* those are so fabulous! Where did you get them?????


----------



## Leescah

sara999 said:


> i'll let you know what they have leescah, i'm headed over there in T Minus 3 hours!!


 
:okay:


----------



## funandsun

Chins4 said:


> Lavendar - the glitters are so pretty!!!
> 
> Techie - hot, hot choices  we're shoe twins on both pairs
> 
> jh4200 - love the Kadris for work - very cute
> 
> Sdesaye - those are truly GORGEOUS - they really are 'dark side' shoes :devil:
> 
> funandsun - I keep looking at those City Girls - very tempted - are they comfortable??
> 
> Lana - two classics to start your collection, congrats  The nudes do look big, if you can exchange them I would go a half size down
> 
> rubyshoesday - I love the colour of those New Alis and I know they are SO comfy  So do tell me more about the Mount St sale.....


 
The City Girls are very comfortable so far...of course they haven't left the house yet!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Ruby~i love them!! purple & gold look beautiful together!! im so jealous


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Ruby*, Gorgeous shoes!!

I'm loving the purple around here!!


----------



## jh4200

Ruby, those are so beautiful!  I love the color combo!


----------



## gemruby41

*LanaThaSTAR*-great for your first pairs!! There is no doubt there will be more to come.

*Ruby*-I've never seen that style in that color, but they are beautiful!


----------



## karwood

This thread moves REALLY fast! 

*Bogey-  *Thank you so much for the compliment
*sdesaye- *Those are beautiful. Not much of a glitter person myself, but the black glitters really does work! 
*jh4200- *Lovely "Everyday" shoes. 
*funandsun-* I will always love those City Girls. 
*ruby-* Those colors are fabulous! Congrats!
*LanaThaStar- *Gorgeous purchases! I soooooo need a pair of  those VP Nudes


----------



## natassha68

OMG !!! where do I begin !! wayy too many new additions, and they are all unbeleivable    congrats !


----------



## aeross

sara999 said:


> i'll let you know what they have leescah, i'm headed over there in T Minus 3 hours!!


 
Mount St Sale ? Oh why do I work out of town 

Sara, I can't wait to hear what they have


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on everyones new pairs.  Ive been gone, so there are wayyy too many to list individually. lol  I see some newbies here too, how exciting!
As usual...I love them all!!!


----------



## snf8

*stinas*, i find these threads to hard to catch up on after a day...you must be going crazy!!


----------



## jh4200

May I present my new black watersnake altadamas (also going in my collection thread, as per usual):


----------



## *Magdalena*




----------



## daisyduke947

Beauuuutiful!!


----------



## keya

I am sooo behind on this thread (just started classes again, it's tiring) but I *will* go back and look at everyone's lovely new shoes as soon as I get a chance to 


jh4200 ~  The black Altadamas are absolutely gorgeous! 



Anyway, my Gwenissimas arrived today (I've been kicking myself for passing on this style when they were available) and since I posted these in one of the Gwen threads I might as well post them here as well 







And the mandatory modeling pic (again, please excuse the state of my feet :shame


----------



## 8seventeen19

JH- I CANNOT wait to get mine!!! Are they shiny or matte? They are 
Keya- Gorgeous! I love, love, love that fabric!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Keya*, I LOVE those!!


----------



## bebegirl214

keya: those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## sara999

aeross said:


> Mount St Sale ? Oh why do I work out of town
> 
> Sara, I can't wait to hear what they have


i was SO disappointed with the selection.

neon orange and blue conixelles
la falaise
the tennis shoe wedge
blue/yellow & white/gold architek
coral yoyo sling (70mm)
orange passamule
blue leather catenita
yellow patent wallis (70mm - i really liked these)

shoes that looked kind of like la falaise except they were wedges and structured
what looked like a flat peep toe...kind of like a flat yoyo
and then some flip flop flats
and then what was like teh passmules except they had an ankle strap and a short chunky heel


i can't think of anything else.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Magdalena, Daisy, keya, and shoeaddict!

Krystal, I'm so excited for you to get a pair too!  They're basically matte, but they do have a little bit of a sheen to them, which keeps them from looking totally Goth.  I'm madly in love!


----------



## *Lo

JH those are sooo BEAUTIFUL!!! congrats they look great on you!

Keya gorgeous gwenissimas


----------



## *Magdalena*

Keya~~~beautiful pumps!  I love the gray flannel


----------



## natassha68

*JH4200*- Your Black Altadamas, are TDF!!... RED HOT!!


*Keya*- Gray flannel gwen's are sooo lovely on, I have passed on those myself, now I may pick up a pair !.. enjoy them


----------



## dknigh21

*Techie* &#8211; So pretty. I love your wine Rolandos. Those are one of my favorites. Ever.
*Sdesaye* &#8211; I love the pewter paired with the black glitter.
*Jh4200* &#8211; I love the texture on your Alta Damas. The eel makes them even more engaging.
*Funandsun* &#8211; They look great on you.
*Lana* &#8211; Those are a couple of great first pairs. VPs are so classic and beautiful.
*Rubyshoesday* &#8211; Those are really cute. I have to admit that the color combo made me think Mardi Gras, too.
*Keya* &#8211; Very nice. I like the contrast of texture between the materials.


----------



## gemruby41

*jh4200*-those are indeed  worthy!!!

*keya*-very sexy shoes!!


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 - Okay, you are buying way too many shoes!!!!!!  Love them, they look classic.

keya - Love that gray flannel.  I don't know why that style isn't in my collection.  I seem to be stuck on Declic's and NP's.


----------



## jh4200

Thank you Lo, dknigh21,and  gem!

Natassha - I love yours as well - the gray was my second choice!

sdesaye - You're probably right!  It's been a busy shoe-buying summer for me.  These are my last buys for now, I'll have to be satisfied with the pre-orders I have coming to me in the next couple months, plus the CL store credit I have to use during the Manhattan meet-up.  Of course, I say this now, but tomorrow someone will post a great deal and that'll be the end of that!


----------



## archygirl

My new leopard Pigalles had to make a circuitous trip from seller to NJ to SC...but arrived today! The toebox needs a little stretching, but I  them!

Sorry about the small photos, don't have the same photo program and am not familiar with my new laptop yet....will get it right soon.


----------



## daisyduke947

So cute, *archygirl*! They look great on you!


----------



## danicky

*JH,* very pretty.

*Keya,* I love them. I want them too.


----------



## sdesaye

jh4200 said:


> sdesaye - You're probably right! It's been a busy shoe-buying summer for me. These are my last buys for now, I'll have to be satisfied with the pre-orders I have coming to me in the next couple months, plus the CL store credit I have to use during the Manhattan meet-up. Of course, I say this now, but tomorrow someone will post a great deal and that'll be the end of that!


 
I hope you know that I was teasing!  The shoes really look classy!  I also have a bit of a credit at CL. I'm just trying to resist loading up on Declic's.  I think SFA is getting just about every shade (well, except purple).


----------



## jh4200

Oh, don't worry, I know you were teasing - but that doesn't mean there's not a little truth to it!!!!  Haha!


----------



## karwood

*archygirl: *Your elopard Pigalles are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rubyshoesday said:


> So here are two quick pics of my magenta and gold New Ali's... The colour didn't turn out quite right, they look more plum purple-ish then they are IRL, but they are definitely more of a purple magenta rather then a pink magenta. But best of all I got them on sale!
> 
> I'll try to get pics of the armadillo's up soon.




Your Alis are amazing!!!!! I would love to have some just like yours!

*Archy* fab Leopards!

*Keya* Fabulous purchase! Those are perfect for fall!

*jh4200*


----------



## gemruby41

*archygirl*-cute pigalles!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you irishiris8, Chins4, Leescah, *Magdalena*, lovely&amazing, jh4200, gemruby41, karwood, dknigh21, and JetSetGo! for the lovely compliments 

lulabee- I got them at the Mount st. Louboutin boutique in London

sara999- I was there almost two weeks ago when I picked mine up so I'm not surprised there isn't much left 

And finally- jh4200, keya and archygirl - love your new additions! Rock 'em ladies


----------



## peachi521

archygirl said:


> My new leopard Pigalles had to make a circuitous trip from seller to NJ to SC...but arrived today! The toebox needs a little stretching, but I  them!
> 
> Sorry about the small photos, don't have the same photo program and am not familiar with my new laptop yet....will get it right soon.



Very cute!  My mom has these sitting in her closet... she bought them in February and she still hasn't worn them!  I told her if I come home again and they still aren't worn, I'm stealing them   So yes, very very cute!


----------



## cjy

archygirl said:


> My new leopard Pigalles had to make a circuitous trip from seller to NJ to SC...but arrived today! The toebox needs a little stretching, but I  them!
> 
> Sorry about the small photos, don't have the same photo program and am not familiar with my new laptop yet....will get it right soon.


 I love them!!!!


----------



## peachi521

My Louboutins... nothing special yet 

I really want a blush patent-leather colored pair, not too particular about the style... as long as they make my legs look good!


----------



## cjy

archygirl said:


> My new leopard Pigalles had to make a circuitous trip from seller to NJ to SC...but arrived today! The toebox needs a little stretching, but I  them!
> 
> Sorry about the small photos, don't have the same photo program and am not familiar with my new laptop yet....will get it right soon.


 I just saw they made it to S.C.???!!!! is that where you live too???? if so where??? I am in Chapin, right outside of Columbia!


----------



## irishiris8

*archy-* beautiful! I love the leopard 

*peachi-* you have some classic beauties!


----------



## irishiris8

*jh-* the alta damas are totally jaw-dropping! I love them, and they look awesome on you!

*keya-* love the gwens!!  that is the perfect fall color, I think!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Peachi- great classics! I looove the Decolletes!


----------



## archygirl

cjy said:


> I just saw they made it to S.C.???!!!! is that where you live too???? if so where??? I am in Chapin, right outside of Columbia!




I am near Clemson, got a teaching job there. How far is Chapin from Clemson? There are nOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stores here at all, my purchases will have to be online...

THANKS to everyone who commented on my new babies! I am wearing them Friday (if I get them stretched tomorrow--sock trick!) and will take outfit photos.


----------



## peachi521

My Purse Addiction said:


> Peachi- great classics! I looove the Decolletes!



thanks purse addiction and irish 

Now I just need my collection to grow!  lol... I wish my s.o. worked at the Louboutin boutique or at Saks!    That'd make things so much easier


----------



## jh4200

Thank you danicky, jet, ruby, and irishiris!

Archygirl, love those leopards!!!!

Peachi - great classics!


----------



## *Lo

Lovely additions ARchy!!! I adore patent leopard!


----------



## noah8077

Posted in another thread but thought I would post here too.

My First CL's ever--Nude Declic 100--I took the advice from tpf gals and ordered a half size larger than my normal size, but don't they look to big? I can't win for nothing!  I can't figure out how to make my pictures bigger.
Pardon the dirty mirror, my girls have been playing behind the door again!


----------



## bagpunk

oh those are lovely! congrats! (i almost bought a pair myself but ended up choosing the tortoise instead) 



archygirl said:


> My new leopard Pigalles had to make a circuitous trip from seller to NJ to SC...but arrived today! The toebox needs a little stretching, but I  them!
> 
> Sorry about the small photos, don't have the same photo program and am not familiar with my new laptop yet....will get it right soon.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Archy, I love the leopard!

Peachi, those look pretty special to me. Enjoy!

Noah, I can't tell if they look too big from the itty bitty pics...how do they feel?


----------



## danicky

*Archy,* very pretty.

*Peachi-*very nice. Congrats!!

*Noah,* they are lovely.


----------



## noah8077

Aha! Better picture.  They feel a little big, but I am not sure if I go smaller if they will be too tight.


----------



## rainyjewels

it looks like a heel-grips shaped gap to me...try them, i think once you slip em in they will fit perfectly. a size smaller may fit too tight in the toebox...


----------



## noah8077

rainyjewels said:


> it looks like a heel-grips shaped gap to me...try them, i think once you slip em in they will fit perfectly. a size smaller may fit too tight in the toebox...


 

Footpetal Heel-Grips?


----------



## peachi521

noah8077 said:


> Aha! Better picture.  They feel a little big, but I am not sure if I go smaller if they will be too tight.



Those are gorgeous!  Oooh I want!!!!


----------



## irishiris8

rainyjewels said:


> it looks like a heel-grips shaped gap to me...try them, i think once you slip em in they will fit perfectly. a size smaller may fit too tight in the toebox...


 
ITA


----------



## sara999

rubyshoesday said:


> sara999- I was there almost two weeks ago when I picked mine up so I'm not surprised there isn't much left


 ah no wonder! i wish there was more info about the sales...i would've gone right at the start! your ali's are gorgeous though


----------



## aeross

sara999 said:


> i was SO disappointed with the selection.
> 
> neon orange and blue conixelles
> la falaise
> the tennis shoe wedge
> blue/yellow & white/gold architek
> coral yoyo sling (70mm)
> orange passamule
> blue leather catenita
> yellow patent wallis (70mm - i really liked these)
> 
> shoes that looked kind of like la falaise except they were wedges and structured
> what looked like a flat peep toe...kind of like a flat yoyo
> and then some flip flop flats
> and then what was like teh passmules except they had an ankle strap and a short chunky heel
> 
> 
> i can't think of anything else.


 
Thanks Sara, I so wish we'd known 2 weeks ago hey !  Must start stalking the store more often, I've never been to that one - yet !


----------



## bagpunk

oooh. lovely!!! i found out about this shade only recently. i have been looking for a pair of python in this colouring (is it teal?)!!! 



Kamilla850 said:


> I have been resisting these for a long time now but I just couldn't take it any more so I picked up the python privitata from barneys.


----------



## bagpunk

hmmm kamilla, i can't seem to "quote" your pic.... i hope you know which ones i am commenting on...?


----------



## bagpunk

is this teal?

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-146.html#post5312173


----------



## sdesaye

Noah - Beautiful Declic's - That color looks great against your skin.


----------



## xboobielicousx

JH  - BEAUTIFUL!  they really are TDF!

keya - i was iffy on the flannel material before but wow they look HOT ON YOU! i love the gwens too...i think you just created another lemming for me 

noya - love the nude declics! they look really good with your skin tone...i agree with pp that a heel grip should fix that gap...congrats


----------



## karwood

*peachi- *Classic and beautiful. Congrats!

*Noah- *Those Nude Declics look gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## peachi521

So noah's shoes have got me wanting a pair of nude declics!  i was thinking about buying from onlymoda on ebay... lol (15% cashback!).  I need to hold off, I'm on shoe buying timeout!  

Oh and thank you everyone for the kind words about my mini collection


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *peachi*! I looove the Decollete. 

*noah*, great shoes! They suit you well.


----------



## jh4200

Noah, those look great on you - perfect with your skin!  Those are exactly how my half-size-too-big declics look on me, and heel grips fixed it perfectly - I cut them in half and put them on the sizes so they grip without pushing my foot forward.  Good luck!


----------



## keya

Thanks, xboobielicious, irishiris, dknigh21, gemruby, sdesaye, danicky, JetSetGo, shoeaddictklw, daisy, bebegirl, lo, Magdalena, natassha and 


            noah8077 ~ I love the nude Declics!


           peachi521 ~ Great classic choices! 


          archygirl ~ Congrats on the leopard Pigalles!


        rubyshoesday ~ Love the purple Alis, and your avatar is too cute! 


       LanaThaSTAR ~ Great purchases!


      funandsun ~ The City Girls look great on you!


     sdesaye ~ Love the glitters!  And the pythons too!


     jh4200 ~ The Kadris are cute, I haven't seen that style before. 


     Techie ~ Love the wine Rolandos and the Ron Rons!


    LavenderIce ~ Still loving the glitters! 


   lovely&amazing ~ They match your skin tone perfectly, congrats on a fab purchase! 


  rainyjewels ~ Love the pink python Fontanetes!


  *Lo ~ Wow, the magenta NPs are gorgeous! 


  dreamdoll ~ Great purchases! 


 gemruby ~ They are gorgeous, love the flannel! 


 ally143 ~ Great choices!


DC-Cutie ~ Gorgeous!


Kamilla ~ The nude patent New Simples look great on you!



I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## *Magdalena*

after almost 3 weeks of waiting from the moment i ordered these and getting lost and supposedly damaged by UPS, my Wine Suede Declics 120s have FINALLY made it home in one piece!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Oh Magdalena - why do you keep doing this to me? Every time I see a pair of shoes on you, I feel like I have to have it. First the nude triclos and now these! 

(You look fabulous - I love them!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

Magdalena- I can't wait to get these!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## evolkatie

omg those look really good on!


----------



## Stinas

Mag - Those are TDF!!!!!!  Yummy!  Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Geez this thread moves fast - hasn't anyoone here heard about the global recession 

jh4200 - the watersnake looks fabulous on you -  that texture...

Keya - I didn't realise that the Gwens looked quite so hot IRL. Might have to get looking for a pair of these would be perfect for the office.

Archy - those leopards look super-cute, could wear them with so many outfits  Good luck with the toe box.

Peachy - classic basis for a collection 

Noah - fabulous colour for you :okay: good luck with the heel pads!

Magda - lovely colour for your skin tone  wish my feet could get on with Declics, such hot colours this season


----------



## karwood

jh4200 said:


> May I present my new black watersnake altadamas (also going in my collection thread, as per usual):


 
*Jh4200, *I can't believe I did not see these before. They are STUNNINGLY GORGEOUS!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## karwood

I must of missed page 597!

*Keya-* Those Grey Flannel gwenissimas look beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## keya

Magdalena ~ Those are HOT!  :thud:


chins and karwood ~ Thanks!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena* said:


> after almost 3 weeks of waiting from the moment i ordered these and getting lost and supposedly damaged by UPS, my Wine Suede Declics 120s have FINALLY made it home in one piece!!!


 
*Magda- *Gorgeous rich color! They are fabulous. Congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

Magdalena-!!! Love that red!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Chins and Karwood!

Magdalena, those are soooooo beautiful!  They look fab on you!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks keya, the avatar pic is my furry baby hamming it up for the camera (or maybe for the snausage I hold when I take her picture), lol


----------



## daisyduke947

*Magdalena*, those are STUNNING!


----------



## *Lo

Magdalena I looove the dark red declic's!!!  Theyt look sooo amazing on you, CONGRATS


----------



## kanaij1

Magdalena, they are gorgeous. Are they from Saks? I have the ones from Bergdorf's and trying to figure out if the heel height are the same. My box says 140mm.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Magdalena, those are gorgeous,that means I might get the Wine,& Fuschia, delics, why do you do this to me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kanaij1 said:


> Magdalena, they are gorgeous. Are they from Saks? I have the ones from Bergdorf's and trying to figure out if the heel height are the same. My box says 140mm.



Are they really 140, I didn't think they came in 140mm, I want those!!!!


----------



## keya

rubyshoesday said:


> Thanks keya, the avatar pic is my furry baby hamming it up for the camera (or maybe for the snausage I hold when I take her picture), lol



lol


----------



## rubyshoesday

At last I have finished unpacking, so as previously mentioned here are some pics of my gold Armadillos. They are a lovely soft champagne gold and extremely comfortable. I wasn't thrilled with the other metallic armadillo's so finding these was a nice surprise


----------



## danicky

*Magda,* really pretty. Congrats!!!

*Ruby,* love the color.


----------



## jh4200

Very pretty, ruby!  What a great find!


----------



## Chins4

Ruby - those are really lovely


----------



## shoecrazy

Gorgeous Ruby! Where did you find those?


----------



## noah8077

Thanks all for the lovely comments.  Now to get the heel grips!  I didn't think I would become obsessed after one pair, but I am. NOT Good!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are gorgeous too Ruby!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> after almost 3 weeks of waiting from the moment i ordered these and getting lost and supposedly damaged by UPS, my Wine Suede Declics 120s have FINALLY made it home in one piece!!!


 *mag,* Soooooo hot!! Love them!


----------



## *Lo

Ruby I love those!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Magdalena, those are HOT!

Ruby, I love the gold.


----------



## karwood

rubyshoesday said:


> At last I have finished unpacking, so as previously mentioned here are some pics of my gold Armadillos. They are a lovely soft champagne gold and extremely comfortable. I wasn't thrilled with the other metallic armadillo's so finding these was a nice surprise


 
*Ruby- *Those are TDF!!


----------



## karwood

My New VP Black  Leather w/ Burgandy Toe. The right shoe definitely fits better this time. Same size, but different shoe. Go figure.


----------



## jh4200

Karwood, they're beautiful.  I had no idea the nappa came with a burgundy toe!  I love them!


----------



## *Lo

KArwod I really love those! Where did you find the burgundy toe on the nappa?  They look GORGEOUS


----------



## Tampachic

*Magdalena:* LOVE  those shoes on you.  The color is beautiful and perfect for fall. The Declics are my new favorite CL.  I just got the purple and am waiting for the fuschia to arrive.  (Every time I hear a sound at my front door I perk up like a dog expecting the mailman... it's pathetic really.)

*Rubyshoesday*: Those Armadillos are fabulous.  To be honest I never really saw the fuss about them, but I've only seen them in the satin and multi-suede.  Those champagne/gold ones are TDF.  Great purchase- modeling photo please!

*Karwood:* Those VP's look great on your foot and I love the red polish.  Perfect classic for your collection.


----------



## karwood

*Tampachic, *Lo and jh4200: *Thank you so Much.

I got these from BG, actually they are black leather, although the shoe box label reads "Kid/Patent Calf" :

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat200648cat203100cat261003cat208401cat271801

The polish is Nars "Dovima"


----------



## Chins4

Glad the 2nd pair round fit better Karwood - they look fabulous  Very elegant....


----------



## sdesaye

Karen - Excellent choice!  They look wonderful on you.


----------



## shoecrazy

Beautiful Karwood and I like the bookshelf background! I love the burgundy toe, I've never seen these either. When I ordered from BG using that link a couple months ago, I got the black suede with black tips!

They really look fantastic on you. Congratulations!


----------



## karwood

*chins,sdesaye and shoecrazy: Thank you so Much!*

I am  surprised these have not been noticed. They have been available on BG and NM site for several weeks, maybe even a month. 

ShoeCrazy- We have a mini-library in our home. My DH and I are both bookworms. Speaking of which, *Laureen  *I read the books you recommended, "Sex with Kings" and "Sex with the Queen". I really enjoyed them, thanks


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Karwood! I need to add those to my VP collection! Gorgeous!!!
I too had no idea these came with a burgundy toe. I thought it was red!! 
edit: Ok, nevermind. Put my size in and this is what came up: 
Christian Louboutin
Very Prive Platform Pump
Price:	$770.00
BGF09_X0829



Expected to ship no later than:
*04/01/2009*


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> WOW Karwood! I need to add those to my VP collection! Gorgeous!!!
> I too had no idea these came with a burgundy toe. I thought it was red!!
> edit: Ok, nevermind. Put my size in and this is what came up:
> Christian Louboutin
> Very Prive Platform Pump
> Price:    $770.00
> BGF09_X0829
> 
> 
> 
> Expected to ship no later than:
> *04/01/2009*


 
thank you for the compliment.

I also checked . Wow!! April 2009, that is insane!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* they are fab on you!

*Magdalena*....I am dying for your Red Declics!!!! I wish I could be trusted with suede!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rubyshoesday said:


> At last I have finished unpacking, so as previously mentioned here are some pics of my gold Armadillos. They are a lovely soft champagne gold and extremely comfortable. I wasn't thrilled with the other metallic armadillo's so finding these was a nice surprise



Ruby, those are breathtaking....*sigh*


----------



## 8seventeen19

karwood said:


> thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I also checked . Wow!! April 2009, that is insane!



Just a little. It wouldn't be so bad if they didn't hold your money hostage for all those months!


----------



## surlygirl

Magdalena - LOVE! Those are amazing on you. Can't wait to get a pair for myself! I'm waiting until I can try them on since I'm not sure I can wear Declics.

karwood - GORGEOUS! These have definitely flown under the radar. I thought they were made of the more matte, pebbly leather. Those look smooth and shiny and HOT! Love the burgandy toe. You wear them well. Glad this pair fits better than the other!

ruby - WOW! Such a great color on the armadillos. Pretty!


----------



## keya

rubyshoesday ~ Love the Armadillos! 


Karwood ~ I'm glad the second pair fits you better. They're TDF!


----------



## natassha68

*Mag*- Your Suede Declics look GORGEOUS!!!!

*Ruby*-lovely armadillos!!


----------



## natassha68

*Karwood*- They look as if they fit fabulous!! enjoy them


----------



## sara999

ruby, mags & karwood...WOW


----------



## karwood

*Surly, keya, natassha and sara: *

*ShoeAddict:  *It is annoying that they "hold" or "reserve" the funds from your cc,  even though they do not have the shoes in stock.


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200--your black AD are stunning!

magdalena--another gorgeous pair for you!

karwood--glad the VPs work for you.  It's my absolute favorite style and I love seeing them on everyone.

ruby--the gold armadillo is now my favorite of all the metallics.


----------



## natassha68

I Agree with you *Lavender* on the armadillo's that is the nicest color I have seen as well


----------



## *Magdalena*

omg, omg, omg....*THANK YOU*  Shoecrazy, shoeaddict, evolkatie, stinas, chins, Keya, Karwood, Gemruby, JH, Daisy, Kamaij, LadyLouboutin, Dana, Lulabee, neverenoughhandbags, Lo*, Tampachic, JSG, surlygirl, Natassha, Sara and LavenderIce *SO MUCH *for all your sweet compliments!!  

 To answer couple of the questions, *Kanaij*~~i got them from CL Las Vegas and they say 120mm on the box. When i compared them side by side with my two other Declic pairs (which both say 100mm on the box) they were the same.   The red Declics are slightly under 5 inches when i measured the heel.  And *JSG*~~dont be afraid of suede..especially with a darker color like this, im sure they would look great on you and not get dirty as easily


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Karwood*~~ahhh, i want these VPs so badly!!! ..and they come with my favorite tip color.  they look beautiful on you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Brand new out of the box; the color isn't so great with my skintone---but I'm still keeping them. I can always get a tan.


----------



## sdesaye

Magdalena - That is my favorite color Declic.  I would trade my purple pair in a heartbeat!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sdesaye- Those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## keya

sdesaye ~ I think they look great with your skin tone!


----------



## *Lo

sdesaye I disagree I think they look AMAZING against your skintone!! Wear them well you look great in them


----------



## karwood

sdesaye said:


> Brand new out of the box; the color isn't so great with my skintone---but I'm still keeping them. I can always get a tan.


 

You gotta keep them!!!!! I told you they would look fabulous on you!


----------



## karwood

*lavender and magdalena: THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## sdesaye

Thanks everybody!  I'm keeping them.  But, that's it for nudes (unless a very cool NP comes along)


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* they are very pretty. I also thought they had the red tip. I might have to get them now. lol

*Sdesaye,* very nice.


----------



## funandsun

WOOHOO!! Two pair in one week!  I went home at lunch today and my Burgundy Suede simples had arrived!  They're my first eBay CL purchase!  I love them!  I can't wait to post pictures.


----------



## lovely&amazing

OMG, I go to work for 8 hours and I've missed four pages of pure bliss...

*Magdalena*, those Declics are _unbelievably gorgeous_ on you! The color compiments your skin tone so nicely and your legs are va-va-voom!

*Ruby*, I cannot get enough of gold and your Armadillos make my heart flutter! Love them!

*Karwood*, I've died and gone to heaven! Those VP's are smoking hot on you and you were meant for VP the way Shirley was made for Laverne!

*Sdesaye*, you look amazing in those nudes...the color is wonderful on you! Very hot, Mami!


----------



## natassha68

*Sdesaye*- Wow ... your coloring is DIVINE in your nudes !!!... you wera them well !!


----------



## bagpunk

oooh. lovely! congrats! i don't normally like the armadillo but i love these! (what is the official name of the colour?)



rubyshoesday said:


> At last I have finished unpacking, so as previously mentioned here are some pics of my gold Armadillos. They are a lovely soft champagne gold and extremely comfortable. I wasn't thrilled with the other metallic armadillo's so finding these was a nice surprise


----------



## gemruby41

*karwood*-gorgeous!! I'm excited for you.

*Sdesaye*-those are definite keepers. Enjoy!!

I previously ordered these from NM, but they sent me the wrong size and color.  I was disappointed because they told me that those were the last ones. My CL fairy *DC-cutie* came through and brightened my day.  Because of her, I was able to get the correct ones!!  They are a little tight, so I will have to use the sock trick to make them work.

Introducing my brown patent Decolletes!


----------



## natassha68

*Gem*- sooo pretty !!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh Gem those are gorgeous, and they look great on you as always! We're shoe twins- I just bought that exact pair on ebay!


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye   Magdalena - That is my favorite color Declic. I would trade my purple pair in a heartbeat![/quote]

Aww, thanks *Shirli*!!  But i also would LOVE to have your purple beauties!!!!  They are definitely a keeper. As a matter of fact, i called the Madison CL boutique after you told me, and they were sold out   it never hurts to have both colors....hehehehe. BTW, beautiful VPs you got there. You can never go wrong with nude patent!  they look fab on you!!!

*GEM*~very classy!! im sure the brown patent is a nice change from the black


----------



## *Magdalena*

lovely&amazing said:


> *Magdalena*, those Declics are _unbelievably gorgeous_ on you! The color compiments your skin tone so nicely and your legs are va-va-voom!


 
Thanks babe!!  you're making me blush


----------



## LavenderIce

Yay gem!  We're shoe twins too!  I guess that makes us along with MPA shoe triplets.


----------



## *Lo

Gem I love those on you!!!! They look absolutely gorgeous!! and the color is so pretty, CONGRATS!!


----------



## sdesaye

This is such a Love-fest. I'm sure that I will add a few more Declic's to my collection.

Gem - I love those!  Patent is classy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What do you all think of these? I love Brian Atwood and this scultured type heel. I could really use this color too.  BTW - They're also available in PURPLE @ Bob Ellis.


----------



## *Magdalena*

they kind of remind me a little bit of a Declic...and the color is nice, but thruthfully it's not a CL. I just love the look of the red soles...aahhhhh


----------



## sdesaye

I totally expected that.  Since my collection has quite a few CL's I don't mind sharing closet space with other designers. I just love that Spice color.



*Magdalena* said:


> they kind of remind me a little bit of a Declic...and the color is nice, but thruthfully it's not a CL. I just love the look of the red soles...aahhhhh


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> Yay gem! We're shoe twins too! I guess that makes us along with MPA shoe triplets.


 
How do I get in on this?...

*Gem*, stunning find! They look wonderful on you!!


----------



## afcgirl

Gemruby, those Decolletes look amazing on you!

And I love the VPs on everyone, I am dying for a pair!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you to danicky, jh4200, Chins4, shoeaddictklw, *Lo, neverenoughhandbags, karwood, JetSetGo!, surlygirl, keya, natassha68, sara999, LavenderIce, lovely&amazing, and bagpunk for the lovely comments (I'm so sorry if I've left anyone out) They are always appreciated 

shoecrazy- I found them at the Mount st CL boutique in London along with my magenta New Ali's

Tampachic- I know exactly what you mean, I wasn't really feeling the bronze/anthracite armadillos, but the gold spoke to me. Modeling pics to come!

bagpunk- According to the box the colour is called "platine"


----------



## jh4200

sdesaye, those nudes are perfect for you!  welcome to the club!  I like those Brian Atwoods - they actually reminded me of a declic, too, the first time I saw them, but I haven't seen that color before - it's really pretty.

gem - I love the brown, so classy!


----------



## xboobielicousx

mag - those are TDF! the color is beautiful! and they look so hot on your feet...congrats


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* very nice.


----------



## Chins4

Sdesaye those nudes are fabulous on you. I'm loving the shape of those Atwoods as well, very sculptural 

Gem - those Decolletes are the perfect colour for you - congrats


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gem* the Brown Patent is amazing!

*Sdeseye* I think the Atwoods are pretty. I also have a hard time with the light sole...I'm ruined for most other designs and designers these day. I will also say that I find Atwood's shoes to be terribly uncomfortable. It's like they've taken no regard for the actual shape and pitch of the foot.


----------



## *Magdalena*

xboobielicousx said:


> mag - those are TDF! the color is beautiful! and they look so hot on your feet...congrats


 
aww, thanks boobielicous!!!


----------



## lulabee

sdesaye said:


> This is such a Love-fest. I'm sure that I will add a few more Declic's to my collection.
> 
> Gem - I love those! Patent is classy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What do you all think of these? I love Brian Atwood and this scultured type heel. I could really use this color too. BTW - They're also available in PURPLE @ Bob Ellis.


 I love them! I'm going to check out the purple though! I never wanted purple shoes until I started hanging around with all you lovely ladies!


----------



## funandsun

These are my Burgundy Simples that arrived yesterday.  I really like them.  They are much prettier than I thought they would be...and they were a steal on eBay.   Sorry about the subpar picture.  This weekend I plan on practicing my photograpy skills and read up on watermarking! (I am a newbie to this).


----------



## surlygirl

Those look so cute, funandsun!


----------



## jh4200

Those are very pretty, funandsun!  I have the new simples in the same burgundy suede, and I love the color - it's so rich!


----------



## karwood

*Danicky: *Thank you!!
*Lovely: *Thank you! You are too funny, girl!
*Gem: *Thank you! Love your Patent Brown Decolletes. Where did you find them?
*funandsun:  *Your Simples are fabulous! Love that rich burgandy color. Congrats!


----------



## sdesaye

Funandsun - While I'm not personally a fan of the Simples, I do think they look great on you in that color.  They're perfect for fall.


----------



## keya

funandsun ~ I like them on you, congrats! 


gemruby ~ Love the Decolletes!


----------



## *Lo

Oh funandswun love the color of those simples!! They look great


----------



## sdesaye

There is absolutely no way I can only choose one or two pair of these. At least I didn't get the gold pair as well. They're like Cinderella shoes! I'm keeping all three!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I can't speak right now I am so jealous.


----------



## rainyjewels

O.M.G.

I would so get these just to admire. GORGEOUS!

That said, if I had to choose one.......I'd go with the multicolors...those are breathtaking..


----------



## madamelizaking

Girl...saying that i'm envious doesn't even cut it...I just..can't..stop... 



sdesaye said:


> There is absolutely no way I can only choose one or two pair of these. At least I didn't get the gold pair as well. They're like Cinderella shoes! I'm keeping all three!!!!!


----------



## keya

sdesaye ~  Lucky you! 


meggyg8r ~ Your pup is too cute!


----------



## meggyg8r




----------



## funandsun

sdesaye said:


> Funandsun - While I'm not personally a fan of the Simples, I do think they look great on you in that color. They're perfect for fall.


 
To be honest, I wasn't a great fan either.  I bought them because they seemed like a good shoe for work and I was trying to get a feel for my sizing, so I was pleasantly surprised that I liked them so much when they arrived.
Thank you all for your kind comments and I am truly drooling over your 'Cinderella' collection above!!


----------



## sdesaye

^^^^I'm drooling that you're in CA.  I'm from Woodland Hills.


----------



## karwood

*sdesaye: *All three look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sdesaye, they are all gorgeous but there is just something about the silver that makes me go ga ga.


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> I can't speak right now I am so jealous.


 
*meggyg8r- *Your puppy is soooooo cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks karwood!  he turned 7 weeks old today artyhat:


----------



## danicky

*sdesaye ,* wow they are all gorgeous. You lucky girl!!!

*meggyg8r,* your puppy is just to adorable. I can't stop looking at how cute he is. )


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *natassha, MPA, magdalena, Lav, Lo, sdesaye, lovely, afcgirl, jh4200, danicky, chins, Jet, karwood, & keya* for your compliments!!  

kawood I got them from NM in DC.

*funandsun*-love your simples!!

*sdesaye*-your glitters are breathtaking!!!!


----------



## jh4200

oh, sdesaye...words can't even express.  they're TDF, I'm so glad you're keeping them all!


----------



## sdesaye

Merci to everybody!  I'm just too lazy to list you by name----please forgive me, but I do appreciate the compliments.  The silver pair might be my favorite followed by black. I simply couldn't choose and felt that I'd get them eventually.  Also they'll just be more expensive next year.


----------



## rdgldy

wonderful shoes everyone-I've been gone most of the week and have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdesaye said:


> There is absolutely no way I can only choose one or two pair of these. At least I didn't get the gold pair as well. They're like Cinderella shoes! I'm keeping all three!!!!!



I love those, didn't really like the silver ones in the photos from peter, but love them in your picture.


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> There is absolutely no way I can only choose one or two pair of these. At least I didn't get the gold pair as well. They're like Cinderella shoes! I'm keeping all three!!!!!


 OMG!!!! You LUCKY girl!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

meggyg8r said:


> thanks karwood! he turned 7 weeks old today artyhat:


 

I want to kiss him!!!:kiss: He is beyond adorable!


----------



## Chins4

funandsun - love that rich wine colour on you 

OMG Sdesaye!!!!! You are the sparkliest girl in town, I'm not surprised that you can't choose between them!


----------



## SookySookyLaLa

Hi everyone! I need your help - I've just invested in my first nudes and I absolutely adore them. However, do you think they're both a bit too big for me at the back? 

The Rolandes are 37.5 - I'm usually a 37 in CLs but bought this size as I heard the Rolandes were really narrow in the toe box (and these fit perfectly there).

The Triclos are 37 - and while they're VERY comfy on, I do move around a little bit. I guess I could get heel grips if they become too uncomfortable (can't be stuffed returning them to NAP!). 

What do you guys think? Can I get away with them? And apologies that the photos aren't the best quality...


----------



## laureenthemean

^^TBH, they both do look a bit big, but if you love them and can't get a smaller size, keep them!


----------



## SookySookyLaLa

laureenthemean said:


> ^^TBH, they both do look a bit big, but if you love them and can't get a smaller size, keep them!



Doh! I could possibly get away with the Triclos if I use heel grips. But I don't think I can with the Rolandes. Might just have to put them in a glass case and admire them that way. Sigh. 

Thanks for being honest laureen (and I mean that)!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gemruby41 said:


> *karwood*-gorgeous!! I'm excited for you.
> 
> *Sdesaye*-those are definite keepers. Enjoy!!
> 
> I previously ordered these from NM, but they sent me the wrong size and color.  I was disappointed because they told me that those were the last ones. My CL fairy *DC-cutie* came through and brightened my day.  Because of her, I was able to get the correct ones!!  They are a little tight, so I will have to use the sock trick to make them work.
> 
> Introducing my brown patent Decolletes!



Aw Geez, you're making me blush.  I've always wanted to be a fairy  They look great on you.  Now we're shoe twins


----------



## sdesaye

Sooky - I think they look a bit big, but if it doesn't bother you then that is what matters.  I wear my shoes right to the edge because if I don't it throws the whole balance off and the shoe becomes unstable/wobbly.  I do know that many here wear them large so it must be personal preference.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *DC-cutie*!

*SookySookyLaLa*-They're both beautiful, but it will be easier to make the Triclos work than the Rolandes.


----------



## meggyg8r

lovely&amazing said:


> I want to kiss him!!!:kiss: He is beyond adorable!



I'll give him a big one for you when I pick him up next week!


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG Meggy! He just get cuter!!!


----------



## keya

SookySookyLaLa ~ I think you can pull off the Rolandes (as long as they don't slip off your feet. If they do you could try inserting those thin foot petals slingback strips) but the Tricolos look a bit big. Have you tried adding a pad for the ball of your foot? It'll keep your feet from sliding forwards, pushing them back a little. Also, heel caps might be a good idea.  They both look great with your skin tone.


----------



## JetSetGo!

SookySookyLaLa said:


> Hi everyone! I need your help - I've just invested in my first nudes and I absolutely adore them. However, do you think they're both a bit too big for me at the back?
> 
> The Rolandes are 37.5 - I'm usually a 37 in CLs but bought this size as I heard the Rolandes were really narrow in the toe box (and these fit perfectly there).
> 
> The Triclos are 37 - and while they're VERY comfy on, I do move around a little bit. I guess I could get heel grips if they become too uncomfortable (can't be stuffed returning them to NAP!).
> 
> What do you guys think? Can I get away with them? And apologies that the photos aren't the best quality...



They are both stunning!!!! I sooooo want some Triclos!!!! Ahhh!!!

You can try putting a little lambs wool in the toe, like ballerinas do. I did this with my Blue Leopard Pigalles that are a little too big and it really helped push my foot back a little. You can get it in the shoe inserts area of most drugstores.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sdesaye said:


> There is absolutely no way I can only choose one or two pair of these. At least I didn't get the gold pair as well. They're like Cinderella shoes! I'm keeping all three!!!!!



I bow down to you...

*funandsun* they are beautiful!


----------



## karwood

*Sooky-*  The Rolandes are obviously a bit too big on you, but I am sure you can pull off the Triclos  with heel grips. Let us know what you decide


----------



## techie81

Before you give up on the Rolandes, I would try a foot petal and/or a gel insert. I did with my Rolandos and it pushed my feet up just enough.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Sooky- your nude rolande's are awesome!


----------



## SookySookyLaLa

Hi guys! Thanks for all your tips - I'll pick up some inserts/cushions/heel grips/foot petals/new feet tomorrow. I'm determined to make these two shoes work for me even if it kills me! 

I'll report back soon!


----------



## Chins4

Good luck Sooky - the Rolandes in particular are GORGEOUS


----------



## rdgldy

Bought the Josephines on e-bay-I actually wear the used ones out of the house.  I can't wait to get them.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Congrats! Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## jh4200

I'm so glad you got those - I just saw they ended and thought that was you!  I can't wait to see them in modeling pics!


----------



## TrixieBoo

SookySookyLaLa said:


> Hi everyone! I need your help - I've just invested in my first nudes and I absolutely adore them. However, do you think they're both a bit too big for me at the back?
> 
> The Rolandes are 37.5 - I'm usually a 37 in CLs but bought this size as I heard the Rolandes were really narrow in the toe box (and these fit perfectly there).
> 
> The Triclos are 37 - and while they're VERY comfy on, I do move around a little bit. I guess I could get heel grips if they become too uncomfortable (can't be stuffed returning them to NAP!).
> 
> What do you guys think? Can I get away with them? And apologies that the photos aren't the best quality...


 
You can try Foot petals Tip Toes on the Rolandes... to prevent your foot from sliding foreward. They also do a great job with absorbing shocks. That might help with making them fit better. I absolutely love them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*rdgldy*! I am so jealous. I adore those. Can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks for alerting me-I wouldn't have found them without you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^


----------



## funandsun

rdgldy said:


> Bought the Josephines on e-bay-I actually wear the used ones out of the house. I can't wait to get them.


 
LOL!!!  I was so glad to finally have a used pair that I could actually wear out and not feel like I was going to hurt them!  I'm waiting for my roll of red gaffers tape to come in the mail so I can protect the bottoms of my new pairs!
I went out to dinner last night and wore my burgundy simples and found myself staring at my feet all night.  I'll probably get hit by a bus when I finally wear a new pair out 'cause I'll be looking down!


----------



## rdgldy

I did put the gaffers tape on all the new ones about a month ago-still haven't worn them yet!  I love your comment about being so busy looking down at your shoes.........


----------



## cjy

gaffers tape??? Please do tell???


----------



## luxlover

graffers tape is a red tape one of our lovely tpfer found out about. You can buy it and then apply it to the bottom of the soles and it will protect the soles. Works great. You can do a search using the search function and look up "graffers tape" to find the thread that shows you where you can buy it online.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*cjy* It comes in many weights and qualities, so I recommend getting the one I posted, rather than some random type. 
I have tried a couple and this one's the best.

http://www.findtape.com/product416/...yVcaA==&cid=14&idx=15&tid=1&info=Gaffers+Tape


----------



## *Magdalena*

sooo, I was in New York this weekend and stopped by CL Horatio and picked up a pair of Magenta Patent New Simples. *JH,* you were so right on how beautiful they are in person. I absolutely love them  Unfortunately, I am not able to post any pics at this time, since I LOST my camera this weekend!!!   so upsetting!  then after I got home last night, an S5A box from Peter Tay was waiting for me with my C'est moi booties in teal suede. Girls, they are absolutely TDF in real life!!  Again, cant post pics..Grrr. will try to pic up another camera this week-$300 down the drain


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy  and magdalena- *can't wait to see your modeling pics!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Mag, have you heard of this website? http://ifoundyourcamera.blogspot.com/

Worth a shot, you never know!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^*meggy*...that is so nice of you.  Thank you-i will definitely check it out. Like you said, you never know.


----------



## rainyjewels

oh magdalena i would loooove to see your pics!!!!! sorry about your camera...


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> Mag, have you heard of this website? http://ifoundyourcamera.blogspot.com/
> 
> Worth a shot, you never know!



hehehe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena* said:


> sooo, I was in New York this weekend and stopped by CL Horatio and picked up a pair of Magenta Patent New Simples. *JH,* you were so right on how beautiful they are in person. I absolutely love them  Unfortunately, I am not able to post any pics at this time, since I LOST my camera this weekend!!!   so upsetting!  then after I got home last night, an S5A box from Peter Tay was waiting for me with my C'est moi booties in teal suede. Girls, they are absolutely TDF in real life!!  Again, cant post pics..Grrr. will try to pic up another camera this week-$300 down the drain




I am soooo sorry! I hope you find it somehow. Can't wait to see your new shoes. The colors sound fab!


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, I hope you find your camera, and I can't wait to see your modeling pics!  I'm so glad you liked the magentas as much as I did!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^^thanks girls!!!!  and *JSG*, hehehe.....yeah....too many shots! :shame: no more bachelorette parties for me. Im getting too old for this...LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> hehehe.


 
oh Jet, you're so punny!


----------



## ShoeLover

My wallis


----------



## rainyjewels

oh dear. i love those. LOVE. i must have them! shoelover, did you get it from the boutiques?


----------



## shaq91

those are really cute shoelover!


----------



## karwood

*Shoelover: Those are stylish and lovely! Congrats!*


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks ladies!!
*Rainy*- I got them from saks.com


----------



## rainyjewels

wow - expected ship date is like mid november....i wonder if these are all shipping early now? damn should've pre ordered my size when i had the chance, i may have them now too! lucky you, enjoy!!! look fantastic on you.


----------



## Chins4

Shoelover those are really cute - can see you getting alot of wear out of those


----------



## rdgldy

Shoelover, love the wallis!

Magdalena-can't wait to see pix of your shoes and boots!


----------



## ShoeLover

rainyjewels said:


> wow - expected ship date is like mid november....i wonder if these are all shipping early now? damn should've pre ordered my size when i had the chance, i may have them now too! lucky you, enjoy!!! look fantastic on you.


 
I know! I was expecting saks to mail them in oct and last week they sent an email saying the shoes were on my way!!!


----------



## jh4200

Those Wallis are so cute! They're one of my all time favorite styles.


----------



## sara999

those wallis are so cute. i am kicking myself for not snatching th yellow ones on sale!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Shoelover* those are hot! 




meggyg8r said:


> oh Jet, you're so punny!


----------



## laureenthemean

SookySookyLaLa said:


> Doh! I could possibly get away with the Triclos if I use heel grips. But I don't think I can with the Rolandes. Might just have to put them in a glass case and admire them that way. Sigh.
> 
> Thanks for being honest laureen (and I mean that)!



Aw, I hope I didn't make you feel bad.  I only said so b/c you asked, otherwise, if you love them, don't worry about what others think!  I agree with techie, though, you should try some inserts and/or heel grips for both.  My nude Clichys are a little too big for me, but I'll be damned if I'm going to let them go!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hey my fellow Cl shoe lovers. It has been a minute, but I did miss you guys! I bought my 1st pair decolletes today and wanted to know what you thought. I am not too sure I like the color (camel) on my skin tone. Thoughts?

BTW, it was the last pair in my size.

Hope the links work.


----------



## danicky

*Jimmyshoo,* very pretty, congrats!!

*Shoelover,* very cute.


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks ladies!!!
*Jimmyshoo*-those are lovely!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*ShoeLover*~the Wallis are so adorable!

*Jimmyshoogirl*~~beautiful new additions!  I think the color looks good with your skintone!


----------



## jh4200

Jimmyshoo, those are so pretty!  And I think they look great with your skin tone!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks *shoe, mag, *and *danicky*!

The more I walk around in the them the more I like them.


----------



## natassha68

*Jimmy*- They look lovely on you !..enjoy them


----------



## gemruby41

*Shoelover*-congrats, very nice!

*Jimmyshoo*-so pretty!


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey my fellow Cl shoe lovers. It has been a minute, but I did miss you guys! I bought my 1st pair decolletes today and wanted to know what you thought. I am not too sure I like the color (camel) on my skin tone. Thoughts?
> 
> BTW, it was the last pair in my size.
> 
> Hope the links work.


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> sooo, I was in New York this weekend and stopped by CL Horatio and picked up a pair of Magenta Patent New Simples. *JH,* you were so right on how beautiful they are in person. I absolutely love them  Unfortunately, I am not able to post any pics at this time, since I LOST my camera this weekend!!!  so upsetting! then after I got home last night, an S5A box from Peter Tay was waiting for me with my C'est moi booties in teal suede. Girls, they are absolutely TDF in real life!! Again, cant post pics..Grrr. will try to pic up another camera this week-$300 down the drain


 *mag,*I'm dying to see those on you!!! Go buy another camera ASAP!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

I know Lulabee!  believe me, it's driving me crazy i cant post them right away...LOL
P.S. Love your new avatar-what shoes are those????? they're sexxxxxy


----------



## karwood

*Jimmyshoo- They are fabulous!* Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx everyone. My SO says he doesn't like them, but he will once I dressed them up. If not, eh, tough! They are really growing on me!


----------



## sdesaye

Jimmyshoogirl - I love those with your skintone.  I'm jealous!  I want a pair.


----------



## cjy

Love them jimmy!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey my fellow Cl shoe lovers. It has been a minute, but I did miss you guys! I bought my 1st pair decolletes today and wanted to know what you thought. I am not too sure I like the color (camel) on my skin tone. Thoughts?
> 
> BTW, it was the last pair in my size.
> 
> Hope the links work.



Disclaimer: Don't beat me, she asked for thoughts.

Coming from a fellow brown skin chica, me no likey.  Nudes are a hard match to find for brown girls.  I tried on more than a few pair of nudes in different styles and couldn't get it just right.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx DC. I am not going to beat you. I keep staring at them and I am making myself like the color and my SO is stern about his no. I am wondering am I a little biased because of my love for CL or if they are indeed a lil suspect.

I will keep walking around (on carpet of course) to see. I have my SA on speed dial so I will call her. I do think those pink NPs would be good instead of these, if I change my mind.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I don't think they look bad at all, but I do think there could be a better color for you. There were some lovely Brown Patent Decolletes on eBay recently I think. Those would be gorgeous on you!

Nude is such a strange term! It so does not cover the spectrum of all of our beautiful women!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here are some in Brown Eel, but the look very dark.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx jet those are cute, unfortunately they are not my size.

I am a 36 in decolletes if you see anything else. Every time I go on ebay I can never find good deals like that. Then again my patience is limited.


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## Stinas

Jimmy - Those are one of my HG's!  I can never find them in my size!!!  They look great on your skin!  Keep them!!! or send them to me! hehe


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, Stinas

Believe it or not I am still looking at them. Check Saks in Houston they have some left, unless you are a 6.


----------



## Stinas

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thx, Stinas
> 
> Believe it or not I am still looking at them. Check Saks in Houston they have some left, unless you are a 6.


Im a 40 in Decollete.  but im on a ban at the moment...lol...maybe ill hold off until the NYC meet.  Im trying to be good.  I think im going to try to take up the one out one in policy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ I am thinking about selling some things to get some more too! Once I start buying I cannot stop!

Maybe I should go to sleep or something! I keep searching for good deals and it will get me in trouble!


----------



## rubyshoesday

ShoeLover- Loving the wallis in patent, I have them in black kid and they are by far THE most comfortable CL's I own! Enjoy them!



ShoeLover said:


> My wallis


----------



## JRed

fashionispoison said:


>



great pics, fashionispoison!!


----------



## Leescah

fashionispoison said:


>


 
LOVE those pics *fashionispoison*! Everytime you post pics of your Sometimes it just reminds me of how much I want those. 

OK checklist for NY next month:

Minibouts
Decollete in teal/turquoise
Sometimes...

Hmmm. Maybe I should add "rob a bank" to that checklist - as job number 1.


----------



## sara999

*Magdalena* said:


> I know Lulabee!  believe me, it's driving me crazy i cant post them right away...LOL
> P.S. Love your new avatar-what shoes are those????? they're sexxxxxy


mags i've been feeling the same way since i broke my camera in march!!!

i do like the camel jimmy but i agree they don't quite match with your skintone. the nudes and camels are tough to match and don't always look right with everyone. the brown patent might be a more "nude" colour for you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous *Fashion*!


----------



## Lynn12

Fashion, those shoes look great on you!!!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> I know Lulabee! believe me, it's driving me crazy i cant post them right away...LOL
> P.S. Love your new avatar-what shoes are those????? they're sexxxxxy


 :shame: Thanks sweetie! Those are my Fully Prives, now I'm looking for some suede Rolandos and Declics oooh and some Clichys.... oh yeah and some Mad Marys or just the Mads......OMG I could go on forevah!!!


----------



## jh4200

Almost the last of my recent additions, except for black kid declics that should be here tomorrow.  (As always, please excuse the repetition of my posting these in my collection thread as well.)

Tiger patent NPs:


----------



## jh4200

And silver glitter NPs:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*JH,* I am loving the Tigers. I was checking those out and wondered about them a little, but they look good on you!


----------



## danicky

*JH,* great additions. Congrats!!!


----------



## Lynn12

*JH* - I love the tigers and silver Glitters!!!!  They look fantastic on you.


----------



## karwood

*JH- BEAUTIFUL!* Love your new additions. Congrats!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Both look great on you JH! I love how the flash captures the sparkle of the glitters.


----------



## mistyknightwin

JH - love the shoes esp. the tiger print!!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you, jimmyshoo, danicky, Lynn, karwood, shoecrazy, and mistyknightwin!

shoecrazy - I think that one is my favorite picture just because it shows how sparkly they really are!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok after thinking about and looking at my camel Decolletes for the longest, I decided to take them back. and here is what I got. The RonRon Brown Glittart.

I think I like them better.


----------



## jh4200

I'm sorry the decolletes didn't work out for you, but I always think if you're not sure, that means you should return them - for this price, you should love them.  And I personally loooooove the glittart ron rons - one of my favorite shoes!  They look fab on you, congrats on a great choice!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx jh!

I feel the same way as you do. I feel if I spend a nice penny on some shoes I should love them forever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok after thinking about and looking at my camel Decolletes for the longest, I decided to take them back. and here is what I got. The RonRon Brown Glittart.
> 
> I think I like them better.



Ohhhh, yes!!!!   Me like.  Now for the BIG question: How does your SO feel about these?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Thx DC,

He went with me and picked them out, so he likes them.

But of course after I was looking all puppy-dog eyed for the fuschia VPs too (I'm never satisfied) he was ready to go!

What do you think about these?


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW jimmyshoogirl!!! I am drooling here!!! 
Is that Sunset Blvd you're wearing on your toes??


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ Thx DC,
> 
> He went with me and picked them out, so he likes them.
> 
> But of course after I was looking all puppy-dog eyed for the fuschia VPs too (I'm never satisfied) he was ready to go!
> 
> What do you think about these?



In the words of MC Hammer "Please, girl, don't hurt 'em" -   I love that color on you.  It's great for the fall, summer, spring....  Work it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Shoe, *I am not sure of the color. It is some color I got from the little sis. It's a neon orange with neon green dots on it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC, u r hilarious!!


----------



## cjy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ Thx DC,
> 
> He went with me and picked them out, so he likes them.
> 
> But of course after I was looking all puppy-dog eyed for the fuschia VPs too (I'm never satisfied) he was ready to go!
> 
> What do you think about these?


 Swoon!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Good pick Jimmyshoogirl - I love that color a lot better on you!!


----------



## jh4200

Ohhhhh, fuschia VPs....gorgeous!


----------



## Lynn12

Pink Patent Horatio Sling!!!  Thanks to the enabling from a couple of tPFers.  I love my new Barbie shoes!!!  They will look fab with white pants, blue jeans, and so many other things.


----------



## Stinas

Jimmy - Very pretty!!!
Lynn-  You hid the attention toe! lol  THose are perfect barbie shoes!  Love them!


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas said:


> Lynn- You hid the attention toe! lol THose are perfect barbie shoes! Love them!


 
Thanks Stinas!  Second toe is getting enough attention with all the summer sandals.


----------



## aspark

my new Multi-glitter NP's  






I'm the worst model ever!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Red Rosazzisimo's!  thanks to JSG on the HTF thread


----------



## meggyg8r

great stuff, *aspark!!!!*


----------



## xboobielicousx

JH - love both !

Lynn - i have been looking for those !! they are soooo preeetty   i wish i could find them in my size ...congrats!

aspark - love the glitters!


----------



## surlygirl

jimmyshoo - the ron rons look so pretty on you! love the fuschia VPs, too!
Lynn - those horatios fit you perfectly! I know you'll wear them well!
aspark - Wow - two amazing pairs! really show stoppers. Enjoy!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, xboobieliciousx!

Lynn, those are so cute!  Love the pink!

Aspark, 2 beautiful choices!  I wish I could have more than one pair of glitters, bc I adore those multis!


----------



## danicky

*Jimmy *- very pretty.
*Lynn-* love the color.
*aspark,* very nice .


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Lynn12, those shoes are hot!  And, WOW! to jimmyshoogirl...those are awesome.  I just wish I could zoom in to see the green dots on your toes, lol.  That color looks so perfect with the shoes.  Aspark, you're such a lucky girl!!  The glitters are my HG, but I haven't had enough extra money to get them and I can't find any of the ones with silver instead of gold. Oh well,  someday


----------



## jh4200

Jessicaelizabet, Bergdorf's has the silver ones right now - I just got mine in the mail today.


----------



## jessicaelizabet

^^^^Shut up! I'm off to see if they have my size. Bless you child


----------



## jh4200

Ooooh, good luck!  I hope you get them.  Keep us posted!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

jh4200, I can't find them.   Do I have to call to get them? I don't see them on the web anywhere.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, jessica, danicky, and surly!


----------



## jh4200

Yes, sorry, jessica, they're not online - you have to call the store.


----------



## karwood

*jimmyshooo: *love the fuschias!
*lynn: *your pink patent horatio's look fabulous on you! congrats!!
*aspark: * your new additions are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## jessicaelizabet

Nope, no more left.  I called and the girl I spoke with had actually gotten some for herself so she knew that there were no more. She said she ordered a size too large and wasn't able to get a smaller one.


----------



## jh4200

Oh, that's too bad.  Sorry I got your hopes up - but I bet these will come around again!  I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## ally143

This thread grows sooo fast!!! Lovely Tiger NP, I'm sad I let them pass up 

Well, I just got these in the mail...


----------



## jh4200

Yay Ally!  Those are so lovely - where's the modeling pics?


----------



## karwood

jessicaelizabet said:


> Nope, no more left.  I called and the girl I spoke with had actually gotten some for herself so she knew that there were no more. She said she ordered a size too large and wasn't able to get a smaller one.


 
Contact Peter Tay at Sak in NYC. He sent me pics  on 8/22 of the NP Glitters in silver and multi-color. He noted they had just received a shipment of these at his store


----------



## jh4200

Karwood, I thought when he sent those pics they were actually from his girlfriend's store, which is BG.  Still might be worth giving him a call, though.


----------



## karwood

jh4200 said:


> Karwood, I thought when he sent those pics they were actually from his girlfriend's store, which is BG. Still might be worth giving him a call, though.


 
 I know his GF works at BG, but I would still give it a shot.


----------



## karwood

*ally: *Your VPs are gorgeous. Love the color!!!


----------



## ally143

jh4200 said:


> Yay Ally! Those are so lovely - where's the modeling pics?


 
Thanks! I'll post mod pics tomorrow, promise!

Thanks *karwood*, they box says FUXIA...I'm waiting for the purple ones too!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jh4200* You've got some fabulous shoes, girl! I adore all things Tiger! And your all-silvers leave me speechless...I may be converted soon to the Glitter club. I can't wait to see your Declics on you!

*jimmyshoo *I love your choice of the Ron Rons in Glittart! TDF!!!! They are so perfect! And I have say, I love the fuchsia suede. Personlly, I think I'd like it better in the Declic or Decollete, but that's just me. The VPs look stunning on you!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Jet!  I would have bought your tigers if they hadn't been a size too big, haha!  You should definitely convert to the glitter club, they'd look great on you - not like everything doesn't look great on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jh4200* I wouldnt even be selling my Tiger NPs if I didn't have the Tiger Decolletes! I love that pattern so much. I'm just trying to (somewhat) sensible with my collection. Not too much overlap. 

*Ally* Too pretty! Looking forward to your modeling pix!


----------



## techie81

Oh man, this thread goes so fast, and I'm half drunk (ok, more than half drunk). on champagne and wine, so excuse me if I miss someone 

ShoeLover, LOVE the Wallis!!!

Jimmy, I'm so glad you got the fuschia VPs instead...that color just POPS on you!!   And we're shoe twins....loooove the Ron Rons!!! They look fantastic on you!

fashion, I wasn't sure about the Somethings but they look HOT on you!!

jh4200, looooove the tiger patent and silver glitter NPs!!!  I'm officially joining the glitter club at the end of the week..SO excited! Loove the silver!


Congrats, Lynn!!! Love the pink!

aspark, I'm so in love with the multicolor glitters...GORGEOUS! And the Rosazzisimos...lovely!

Congrats, ally!!!  Love your VPs!


----------



## rdgldy

I missed too many to name them all-ladies, what fabulous new shoes you have.  They are all beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Aspark- LOVE both choices!!! 
Lynn- I've always wanted a pair of those. They look fantastic with your tan!!


----------



## bagpunk

now i want fuchsia!!!  





ally143 said:


> Well, I just got these in the mail...


----------



## *Magdalena*

ally143 said:


> This thread grows sooo fast!!! Lovely Tiger NP, I'm sad I let them pass up
> 
> Well, I just got these in the mail...


 
 G O R G E O U S!!!!!!!!!

also....*Aspark*~~love your new additions. your new multi glitters are breathtaking!!!  
*Lynn*~~what a great ebay find!!! they look hot on you!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Ally143*- those VPs are gorgeous! I love the color...so vibrant!


----------



## aspark

ALLY  - those are fabulous... now I'm jonesing for a pair of pink shoes!


----------



## ally143

Thanks to *Jet*, *techie*, *Magdalena*, and *MPA*!!! Hope I didn't miss anyone!!  

*bagpunk* and *aspark* I know how that feels, *jh4200*'s Declics and *Label Addict*'s C'est Moi almost forced me to get these fuxia VPs!!!


----------



## jh4200

Aw, Ally, I'm so happy my declics led to your new beauties!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow that fuschia is stunning in the VP! now i think we definitely need some modeling pics.....


----------



## ally143

jh4200 said:


> Aw, Ally, I'm so happy my declics led to your new beauties!


We're such enablers!! Thanks for the inspiration :okay: 



rainyjewels said:


> wow that fuschia is stunning in the VP! now i think we definitely need some modeling pics.....


 
Mod pics will be posted tomorrow...after I get my pedi ...I promise...

I don't think I've ever felt as excited with a new pair of CLs...I really really really love them!!!


----------



## techie81

:: swoon ::


----------



## rubyshoesday

Jet, are those your Tiger NP's on ebay with the elastic "issue"? If so I'm watching them lol


----------



## Chins4

Jimmy - think you made the right choice with the RonRons  The brown glittart is gorgeous. But you definiyely need the fuschia VP too :devil:

Fashionpoison - looking HOT lady 

jh4200 - great new additions, especially loving the silver glitters...mmmm, sparkly 

Lynn12 - you ARE the Barbie Girl  The colour just pops with your tan!

Aspark - those are GORGEOUS, they look fab with your skintone 

Ally - lovely, lovely, lovely


----------



## jh4200

Okay, here are the last of my new additions - now no more until my pre-orders and holds start coming in in late September.  Black kid declic 120:


----------



## karwood

jh4200 said:


> Okay, here are the last of my new additions - now no more until my pre-orders and holds start coming in in late September. Black kid declic 120:


 
*jh4200: Love the declics!!! They look fabulous on you!! Congrats!*


----------



## danicky

*Ally,* love them, congrats!!

*JH,* very pretty.


----------



## Tampachic

JH4200: Wow, gorgeous! It would seem we have the same taste in shoes because I swear I am in love with every pair you post.  Where did you find the black kid Declic?  I've been thinking about the black kid pigalle 120's but these might beat them out...


----------



## JetSetGo!

rubyshoesday said:


> Jet, are those your Tiger NP's on ebay with the elastic "issue"? If so I'm watching them lol



Hehehe! Yep, those are mine.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jh4200* Hooray! They look soooo stunning on you!!! I lve the toe cleaveage. It's perfect!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Karwood- I love your delics, they look great on you


----------



## karwood

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Karwood- I love your delics, they look great on you


 
Actually, those are not my Declics. I quoted *jh4200 *post. Those are her Declics:shame:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karwood said:


> Actually, those are not my Declics. I quoted *jh4200 *post. Those are her Declics:shame:



Sorry:shame: *jh4200*-  I love your delics, sorry about the confusion


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Numero Prive Pitone Lucido Roccia Python
My latest acquisition!  I have been dying to find the original No. Prive in size 42 but have yet to find.  Then I see this with a lower more practical heel and a solid red heel that I'd worry less about messing up the python heel and I was sold!  I'll get a lot more use out of these than my other higher CLs.  These will fit in at work and many other places that my other CLs cannot.

Posting also a pic of them from Peter with the gold heel and gold tip and a different python pattern/color


----------



## shoecrazy

BlkLadyLaw I love the NPs! I got that same pair a few weeks ago and they've quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## sdesaye

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Numero Prive Pitone Lucido Roccia Python
> My latest acquisition! I have been dying to find the original No. Prive in size 42 but have yet to find. Then I see this with a lower more practical heel and a solid red heel that I'd worry less about messing up the python heel and I was sold! I'll get a lot more use out of these than my other higher CLs. These will fit in at work and many other places that my other CLs cannot.
> 
> Posting also a pic of them from Peter with the gold heel and gold tip and a different python pattern/color


 
I really, really love those!


----------



## rdgldy

They are really beautiful!


----------



## karwood

My VP Nudes:


----------



## 8seventeen19

GORGEOUS Karwood!!


----------



## shaq91

awesome shoes karwood!


----------



## kittenslingerie

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Numero Prive Pitone Lucido Roccia Python
> My latest acquisition! I have been dying to find the original No. Prive in size 42 but have yet to find. Then I see this with a lower more practical heel and a solid red heel that I'd worry less about messing up the python heel and I was sold! I'll get a lot more use out of these than my other higher CLs. These will fit in at work and many other places that my other CLs cannot.
> 
> Posting also a pic of them from Peter with the gold heel and gold tip and a different python pattern/color


I love them! Are these the 70mm? I have been searching for a pair of these myself in a 41 or 41.5, pm me if you came across any in your search in these sizes in the 70mm.
Love to see a modeling pic.


----------



## sdesaye

Karen - I love them on you.  Are you sorry that you didn't wait for a different color toe? I hope not.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Blkladylaw, those are stunning! I love love love them!

Karwood, the nudes look great on you!


----------



## karwood

*blkladylaw: *Those are lovely and they look comfy! Congrats!

*shoeaddict, shaq, neverenoughbags and sdesaye:  THANK YOU!! *
Sdesaye, there is no way I am sorry!! It was love at first sight the moment I pulled these beauties out of their shoebox! The nude color is so much prettier IRL!


----------



## rdgldy

Karwood, they are beautiful-I love the all nude.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*karwood,* those nudes are really pretty on you. I wish I could wear nude!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*BlkLadyLaw *Beautiful! Where are our modeling pix? 

*Karwood *Another TDF pair! Congrats! They are lovely.


----------



## rainyjewels

karwood - they look AMAZING on you!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy, JSG, jimmyshoo & rainyjewels: Thank you so much for the sweet compliments*


----------



## canismajor

Congrats *karwood*... They're beautiful.


----------



## ally143

I owe u guys the fuxia VP mod pics...Didn't have time for a pedi today...

Thanks *Chins* & *danicky* 

*jh* the declics look perfect on your feet!!! Congrats!

*blkladylaw* amazing exotics!!

*karwood* I really like the nude toe...goes w/everything! I want to be part of the nude club too!!


----------



## bagpunk

oooh BLL, can you model them? i have been contemplating the same ones all month but am not sure about the height. as i have wide feet, lower shoes tend to make my feet wider and flatter and not as pretty and long. 



BlkLadyLaw said:


> Numero Prive Pitone Lucido Roccia Python
> My latest acquisition!  I have been dying to find the original No. Prive in size 42 but have yet to find.  Then I see this with a lower more practical heel and a solid red heel that I'd worry less about messing up the python heel and I was sold!  I'll get a lot more use out of these than my other higher CLs.  These will fit in at work and many other places that my other CLs cannot.
> 
> Posting also a pic of them from Peter with the gold heel and gold tip and a different python pattern/color


----------



## *Magdalena*

*JH*~your new Declics are so beautiful!  This is one of my fave CL style!!!  they look great on you
*Karwood*~totally gorgous!! you're in the nude family now YAAY!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks karwood, danicky, ally, and magdalena!

Tampachic - I actually got them off Ebay from a fellow TPF'er, I have no idea where to find them in stores.  I know Barneys had some on the website not too long ago, so maybe you could call the store and see if they have anything.

LadyLouboutin - no worries!  I've done that myself before!  And thank you!

Thank you times a million, Jet!

BlkLadyLaw - I love your pythons!  So pretty!

Karwood - beautiful nudes!  They look great!


----------



## ally143

I was going to post pics of this pair after I got my pedi...but I couldn't wait...Unfortunately, my camera wasn't picking up the right color...this was the only one that looked like the real thing


----------



## techie81

LOVE those!


----------



## rdgldy

Ally, those are so incredible-I love the purple~


----------



## jh4200

I loooooove the purple, Ally!  I'd love to see modeling pics - even if they don't show the color as well.


----------



## karwood

*ally- *Love your purple suede VPs. Beautiful Color!!

*THANK YOU!!!! Xnplo,jh4200,magdalena and ally for your lovely compliments!*


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* love them on you. Congrats!!!

*Ally,* very pretty color. Congrats!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Gah! I'm so torn... I've been dying for a pair of animal print CL's, and your tiger's are speaking to me *rawrrr*  but since I've only been home for about a week since my month long European vacation I need to let the old bank account recover a bit first... What's a girl to do  haha



JetSetGo! said:


> Hehehe! Yep, those are mine.


----------



## rainyjewels

ally -


----------



## rubyshoesday

Ugh, these are making me sick, lol, every time I see nude VP's I feel a sharp twinge of regret at having somehow (in a moment of utter insanity) passed on getting them when I had the chance while on Vacation 

I am green with envy, Karwood... They look fa-boo on you. Amazing purchase!




karwood said:


> My VP Nudes:


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

thanks ladies!  I'm very excited about them!  Will take a modeling pic sometime this weekend.  I'm running around stressing out over final plans for wedding next week but had to take a sec from the madness and post this pic up on TPF!


----------



## Chins4

jh4200 - that is SUCH a beautiful, classic pair 

BlkLadyLaw - those are gorgeous, I can see you getting so much wear out of that pair 

Karwood - hot, hot, hot - and I love your polish 

Ally - that colour is absolutely STUNNING


----------



## bagpunk

karwood, how does the alta dama run? do you have to go half a size up?



karwood said:


> *My "Just Arrived, Fresh out of the box" Pair of Alta Dama Brown WaterSnake.
> 
> *Will post modeling pics soon, but I am in dire need of a pedicure:shame:


----------



## sara999

i had to go a 1/2 size down in the ones i tried one


----------



## natassha68

*Karwood *- Love your nudes, welcome to the club !!

*Ally *- l*ove your purple suede VP's.... MUST RESIST !! LOL*


----------



## bagpunk

half size *down* for alta dama? (sorry, i posted this in the size thread, but i can't resist asking here)



sara999 said:


> i had to go a 1/2 size down in the ones i tried one


----------



## sara999

yes


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, Chins!

Bapunk, I got my altadamas in my normal VP size, which is half size up.


----------



## xboobielicousx

ally - that purple is TDF!


----------



## sara999

jh4200 said:


> Thanks, Chins!
> 
> Bapunk, I got my altadamas in my normal VP size, which is half size up.


haha how funny! you had to size up and i had to size down


----------



## DC-Cutie

sara999 said:


> haha how funny! you had to size up and i had to size down



I had to size up on mine too.  I swear, we just can't get it right with CL's, huh Ladies   Sometimes we're up, sometimes we're down!


----------



## sara999

haha i tried them on in the store and even my true US size was too big. i think that in order to be sure with sizing you need to try them on yourself!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*DC-Cutie* Those are gorgeous on you! 

Oh ladies... I'm really feeling the itch. 
I'm really trying, but think I can only stand about three weeks between CL purchases.


----------



## *Magdalena*

ally143 said:


> I was going to post pics of this pair after I got my pedi...but I couldn't wait...Unfortunately, my camera wasn't picking up the right color...this was the only one that looked like the real thing


 
I am soo jealous!!! I wanted these so badly but my size sold out!! Congrats on scoring a pair-they're beyond beautiful!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ally* they are TDF!!!!


----------



## karwood

bagpunk said:


> karwood, how does the alta dama run? do you have to go half a size up?


 
I went 1/2 size up from my true size


----------



## karwood

*RubyShoes, chins natassha: THANK YOU!!!*

*RubyShoes: *I almost passed up on these too! I was waiting for the burgandy or red toe to appear. When I saw the modeling pics, I knew I had to get these. I spent one day looking for these( no avail) and put myself on the waiting list at all the CL boutiques. When I called the boutque on Madison to put my name on the list, the guy on the phone informed me that had the pair I wanted in the store. I was shocked, because the day before I had called the same 
store and they did not have them. Have put your name on the waiting lists?


----------



## danicky

*DC,* very pretty, congrats!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

*Magdalena* said:


> I am soo jealous!!! I wanted these so badly but my size sold out!! Congrats on scoring a pair-they're beyond beautiful!!



Magdalena - you may want to try again because I just returned a pair in your size and the tracking records show that they got there yesterday.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^it's Saks NY where you returned them, right?


----------



## shoecrazy

Yes


----------



## funandsun

BlkLadyLaw said:


> thanks ladies! I'm very excited about them! Will take a modeling pic sometime this weekend. I'm running around stressing out over final plans for wedding next week but had to take a sec from the madness and post this pic up on TPF!


 
Your new shoes are beautiful!  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and best of luck!  Remember to stop and breathe!!!  I may have missed it but what shoes are you wearing for the wedding?


----------



## canismajor

Gorgeous color, *ally*!  Congrats! 


ally143 said:


> I was going to post pics of this pair after I got my pedi...but I couldn't wait...Unfortunately, my camera wasn't picking up the right color...this was the only one that looked like the real thing


----------



## canismajor

They look great on you!


DC-Cutie said:


> I had to size up on mine too.  I swear, we just can't get it right with CL's, huh Ladies   Sometimes we're up, sometimes we're down!


----------



## rainyjewels

those are amazzzzzzing. i wish they did the burgundy eel in a normal VP...im so scared of the double platform. i'd prob walk in them like im walking on stilts ...lol...and then still topple over..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*DC,* those are crazy hot! I put the black ones on hold and now I'm tempted to go back and get them NOW!


----------



## lulabee

*DC, *They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## rdgldy

DC, I love them!


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous, DC!


----------



## rdgldy

My Josephines just arrived-they are really beautiful and in great shape for "used"!


----------



## jh4200

Rdgldy, I love them!  I'm so glad you're the one who got them!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks


----------



## karwood

*DC- *Gotta love those Eel Alta Damas!! They look gorgeous on you.
*rdgldy: *Your Josephines are absolutely beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*rdgldy*  those are soooo freaking gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy* They look beautiful on you!!! WOW!


----------



## gemruby41

Oooh, I am so behind on this thread. So much gorgeous eye candy!!  *Rdgldy*, I've never seen those before, but they look amaaaazing!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood, JSG, Lulabee *and* Gem*-thank you!


----------



## shopalot

Wow I can't believe how quickly this thread moves along!

Lynn - I would love to have a pair of your bubblegum pink Horatios! They look stunning on you
aspark-I really need to find me a pair of glitters!  These shoes will haunt me if I don't get them.  I also love your Rosazzisimoss, the red is TDF!
ally43- The fuchsia and purple are stunning
JH4200- i'm really starting to like the declic style, you make them look so good
blkladylaw - what can I say python 
Karwood- Your nudes are awesome
DC-Cutie - They are gorgeous.


----------



## javaboo

I've been so busy lately I haven't posted pictures of the shoes I've recently purchased. I'll post them here for now and update my other thread later.

Here are two from the bunch that I mange to snap pictures of.

*Blue Ron Ron* (Thanks to my CL Angel):






Up close of the colour




*

Black Paillettes Very Prive* (Which I have been look for forever and the the reason why I didn't purchase the black glitters):





I almost forgot to watermark them!


----------



## lulabee

^^!!!!! I want modeling pics!!!


----------



## jh4200

I love the ron rons!  I already have the bronze glittart, but your pics make me want the blue, too!

And great thinking about the paillettes/glitters!  I haven't bought black glitters bc I got the silver, but paillettes is a good alternative.


----------



## rdgldy

*Javaboo*, they are both beautiful.


----------



## karwood

*Javaboo:* LOOOOVE your Blue Ron Ron and your Black Paillette VPs!! Where did you find your new CLs?


----------



## karwood

*My New Dark Red Patent Rolando:* Seriously need to do the "sock trick". The toe box area needs some stretching.


----------



## jh4200

Love them, Karwood!  The color is amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

Great shoes, *Karwood*.  What a perfect fall/winter color!


----------



## javaboo

lulabee said:


> ^^!!!!! I want modeling pics!!!


I'll try to get some up over the weekend/next week if I don't have to do OT!



jh4200 said:


> I love the ron rons!  I already have the bronze glittart, but your pics make me want the blue, too!
> 
> And great thinking about the paillettes/glitters! I haven't bought black glitters bc I got the silver, but paillettes is a good alternative.



Thank you! I can't wait to see your silver glitters! 

I want to purchase more Ron Rons too! I'm being to like them more than the Decolletes.



rdgldy said:


> *Javaboo*, they are both beautiful.


Thank you! I'm liking your Josephine a lot and you wear them well.



karwood said:


> *Javaboo:* LOOOOVE your Blue Ron Ron and your Black Paillette VPs!! Where did you find your new CLs?



Thanks Karwood! I love the shade of your new Rolandos. I got my Blue Ron Ron at CL BH and Paillettes from NM (it was a lucky find, I couldn't get my cc out fast enough)!


----------



## karwood

*Javaboo, rdgldy and jh4200:  MUCH THANKS!!!*


----------



## jh4200

Javaboo, I posted my glitters a few pages back, but I love them so much here they are again, just for you!




jh4200 said:


> And silver glitter NPs:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*java* I LOOOVE your blue RRs and paillette VP are beautiful!!!

*karwood, *it is getting kind of hard to stay caught up with all of your latest purchases. The Rolando's are so classic with a touch of fire! I love em!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Looooooove the purchases ladies!!


----------



## karwood

*jimmyshooes and mistyknight: *

*Mistyknight- *Wishing you a lovely and relaxing vacation AND  A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! artyhat:


----------



## sdesaye

rdgldy - I love your Josephines.  There was a time when I wanted those so badly.

Javaboo - I love both of those, especially the paillettes

Kar - Those Rolando's are too fab for words. I love RED!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I have pictures of me in some CLs but they aren't _mine_! does that count??? :shame:


----------



## rdgldy

why not?


----------



## surlygirl

rdgldy said:


> My Josephines just arrived-they are really beautiful and in great shape for "used"!


 
Wow! Those are amazing, rdgldy! Congrats. They look great on you.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hmm living in Canada has left me with limited options for getting CL's. The one department store in the whole city that carried them has stopped. While they will order them for me from another store I don't have a SA to keep an eye out for them for me. However I'm thinking I must press on and get phone numbers or emails for the CL boutiques in the US. You have inspired me... 





karwood said:


> *RubyShoes, chins natassha: THANK YOU!!!*
> 
> *RubyShoes: *I almost passed up on these too! I was waiting for the burgandy or red toe to appear. When I saw the modeling pics, I knew I had to get these. I spent one day looking for these( no avail) and put myself on the waiting list at all the CL boutiques. When I called the boutque on Madison to put my name on the list, the guy on the phone informed me that had the pair I wanted in the store. I was shocked, because the day before I had called the same
> store and they did not have them. Have put your name on the waiting lists?


----------



## *Magdalena*

*rdgldy*~i wasn't very familiar with this style, but i love them!  They look so pretty on you!
*Javaboo*~WOW!!! you got some amazing additions...both of them are TDF!!!!! 
*Karwood*~the Rolandos look fab on you!  The wine color is one of my fave colors for fall.


----------



## danicky

*rdgldy,*I really like them.
*Javaboo,*love them both!!
*Karwood,* very nice.


----------



## 8seventeen19

rdgldy- You look fantastic in those!!!
Java- I am kicking myself for not getting those Paillettes!!! I know EXACTLY which ones those are I was this close to buying them!!
Karwood- The DH owes me these!!! I LOVE them!!


----------



## RedSoleAddict

These are retailing here (we just recently got a whole 4 pairs!!  better soemthing than nothing, I say!) for $1150 (= US$998) and I of course don't have that kind of money. The bf was with me and made me try them on, I said I didn't like them :shame: so he doesn't get any crazy ideas.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *DC,* those are crazy hot! I put the black ones on hold and now I'm tempted to go back and get them NOW!



Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get 'em girl.  These are hands down the most comfortable pair of CLs I have.  

Thank you ladies


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get 'em girl.  These are hands down the most comfortable pair of CLs I have.
> 
> Thank you ladies



When I tried them on they were quite comfy, but now that I am about to start my new "savings plan" I have to wait until I get enough money in it to get them. I am sure they will be gone though.


----------



## rubyshoesday

RedSoleAddict- What exactly are they, and where is "here"? 

Edited to add- Ahh I can tell they're brown glitterart VP's now that I see you've put up more pics! 




RedSoleAddict said:


> These are retailing here (we just recently got a whole 4 pairs!!  better soemthing than nothing, I say!) for $1150 (= US$998) and I of course don't have that kind of money. The bf was with me and made me try them on, I said I didn't like them :shame: so he doesn't get any crazy ideas.


----------



## rainyjewels

DC-Cutie said:


> Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get 'em girl. These are hands down the most comfortable pair of CLs I have.
> 
> Thank you ladies


 
wow that's a huge statement DC! would you say they're more comfortable than VPs? and ...simples? i think i asked jh this question but the more raves the better


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> When I tried them on they were quite comfy, but now that I am about to start my new "savings plan" I have to wait until I get enough money in it to get them. I am sure they will be gone though.




it's times like these (my CL addiction), when I reminisce about the days gone by of LAY-A-WAY.... Mom and Dad would put stuff on lay-a-way for the summer and I'd go back lookin' fly the 1st day of school....

OK, back to reality.  Savings, sounds like a great plan!


----------



## DC-Cutie

rainyjewels said:


> wow that's a huge statement DC! would you say they're more comfortable than VPs? and ...simples? i think i asked jh this question but the more raves the better



I don't mean to be an enabler, but yes, ma'am, more comfy than VP and simples.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

funandsun said:


> Your new shoes are beautiful!  Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and best of luck!  Remember to stop and breathe!!!  I may have missed it but what shoes are you wearing for the wedding?



Thanks!  Though I wanted to really wear CLs I never found anything that worked well with my dress so am wearing fuschia satin Manolos with black feather trim.  http://www.shoewawa.com/2008/02/manolo_blahnik_16.html

My bouquet is fuschia and some of my decor.  All you really see peeking out of front of dress is my toes and black feathers and from the back you catch a glimpse of fuschia.  I think they will be more comfy for a long day.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

rubyshoesday said:


> RedSoleAddict- What exactly are they, and where is "here"?
> 
> Edited to add- Ahh I can tell they're brown glitterart VP's now that I see you've put up more pics!


 
My window froze! sorry about that...I seem to have some spyware. I like on the westcoast of Australia and we just recently got 4 pairs in. Hopefully more will come soon!


----------



## hlp_28

javaboo said:


> I've been so busy lately I haven't posted pictures of the shoes I've recently purchased. I'll post them here for now and update my other thread later.
> 
> Here are two from the bunch that I mange to snap pictures of.
> 
> *Blue Ron Ron* (Thanks to my CL Angel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close of the colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Paillettes Very Prive* (Which I have been look for forever and the the reason why I didn't purchase the black glitters):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot to watermark them!


 
Javaboo  - I absolutely love your Black Paillettes !!!! They are GORGEOUS !!! I am also thinking of getting this too, may I know where you got them and how much you pay??? Do they run TTS like your normal CLs????

Please post some modelling pics. Would love to see that. 

Thanks


----------



## techie81

javaboo, GORGEOUS!!! Oh I'm so in love with the blue glittart...if I wasn't so attached to the brown, I would exchange them in a heart beat!

RedSoleAddict, those are beautiful! I hope you do get them...they look great on you.

karwood, HURRAH!!!  So glad they finally came in!  And they look FABULOUS!! 

rdgldy, I've never seen those before..beautiful!!!!


----------



## techie81

I know everyone's seen the multicolor glitter NPs by now, but I'm so in love with mine.


----------



## Chins4

DC - those look fabulous on you, the colours are TDF 

Javaboo - I'm in  with that blue glittart finish - show us modelling pics 

rdgldy - those are so HOT!  They look comfy as well?

Karwood - the Rolandos look made for you  Mine needed serious 'sock trick' work as well ush:

techie - you can never see too many MC glitters


----------



## sara999

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Thanks! Though I wanted to really wear CLs I never found anything that worked well with my dress so am wearing fuschia satin Manolos with black feather trim. http://www.shoewawa.com/2008/02/manolo_blahnik_16.html
> 
> My bouquet is fuschia and some of my decor. All you really see peeking out of front of dress is my toes and black feathers and from the back you catch a glimpse of fuschia. I think they will be more comfy for a long day.


those are great! i saw pictures of your wedding dress i'm sure it will all come together and you'll look gorgeous!


----------



## javaboo

Thank you *danicky*, *Magdalena*, *sdesaye*,* techie81 *and *jimmyshoogirl *for your kind comments!



jh4200 said:


> Javaboo, I posted my glitters a few pages back, but I love them so much here they are again, just for you!



Argh! How did I miss them!  I wish I got the silver ones but I brought the gold ones instead because I have the MC ones. They look fabulous on you and everyone else who purchased them!




shoeaddictklw said:


> Java- I am kicking myself for not getting those Paillettes!!! I know EXACTLY which ones those are I was this close to buying them!!



Thanks Krystal! I woke up and was like  where is my CC!



hlp_28 said:


> Javaboo - I absolutely love your Black Paillettes !!!! They are GORGEOUS !!! I am also thinking of getting this too, may I know where you got them and how much you pay??? Do they run TTS like your normal CLs????
> 
> Please post some modelling pics. Would love to see that.
> 
> Thanks



I got them on NM for a discount, I don't remember but it wasn't retail $500? or something like that? They randomly popped up one day because I think someone returned them. You can tell someone tried them on but the shoe was still in new condition. For me they ran TTS a little narrow but still . I got them the same size as my other VPs. They were also on sale at Barney's too.



Chins4 said:


> Javaboo - I'm in  with that blue glittart finish - show us modelling pics



 I will definitly try to get around to it this weekend.


*Techie*: Love the MC glitters! You're gonna get so many compliments on them when you wear them out!


----------



## sdesaye

Techie81 - I love them!  I really hope that you keep them and wear them.  They're TDF!


----------



## fmd914

rainyjewels said:


> those are amazzzzzzing. i wish they did the burgundy eel in a normal VP...im so scared of the double platform. i'd prob walk in them like im walking on stilts ...lol...and then still topple over..


 

rainy - saks is supposed to be getting one....keep your eyes open.


----------



## jh4200

BlkLadyLaw - nice catalinas!  those are a great unexpected wedding shoe - I'm sure they'll look wonderful!

techie - love those glitters!  i personally can never see too many pics of them, so post away!

and thanks, javaboo!


----------



## *Magdalena*

techie81 said:


> I know everyone's seen the multicolor glitter NPs by now, but I'm so in love with mine.


 
Techie~wOW WOW wow...these are ahhh-mazing!!! they look so good on you...


----------



## gemruby41

*RedSoleAddict*-love your VP's!!

*javaboo*-the Ron Rons are so beautiful in that color!

*techie*-I never get tired of seeing NP glitters. They look amazing on you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

HOW did I miss that Techie? They're gorgeous!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Muy bonito techie! Me Loves!!


----------



## rainyjewels

fmd914 said:


> rainy - saks is supposed to be getting one....keep your eyes open.


 
NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! must ...email...peter....tay...

okay i just scrolled up and saw techie's glitters..........jaw droppingly gorgeous. i have to say the multicolor ones are my fav


----------



## karwood

*sdesye, danicky,magdalena,shoeaddict,chins,techie: THANK YOU!!!!*

*techie: *Your Glitters are fabulous. They look beautiful on you! Congrats!!
*shoeaddict: You Lucky Girl!!! *They are really beautiful in IRL, but be prepared to do the "sock trick". The shoes does fit, but the toe box area is tight. A little stretchig and these babies will be all good


----------



## 8seventeen19

Uh huh! DH knows how to bribe me!!! LOL 

This may be TMI but, he was like a pair of 5" Pigalles is all it will take to get you to "dress up" and I said YES! He goes well crap we need to get you a pair!


----------



## techie81

^^ Whoo hoo!!

Thank you everyone!! My feet look so cheerful this morning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Uh huh! DH knows how to bribe me!!! LOL
> 
> This may be TMI but, he was like a pair of 5" Pigalles is all it will take to get you to "dress up" and I said YES! He goes well crap we need to get you a pair!



I don't even wear lingerie to bed anymore, just my CLs......


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even wear lingerie to bed anymore, just my CLs......



LOL that sounds familiar!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> Uh huh! DH knows how to bribe me!!! LOL
> 
> This may be TMI but, he was like a pair of 5" Pigalles is all it will take to get you to "dress up" and I said YES! He goes well crap we need to get you a pair!



A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do! "Dress up" that's funny!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> it's times like these (my CL addiction), when I reminisce about the days gone by of LAY-A-WAY.... Mom and Dad would put stuff on lay-a-way for the summer and I'd go back lookin' fly the 1st day of school....
> 
> OK, back to reality.  Savings, sounds like a great plan!



LOL at the lay-a-way. Those were the days!!


----------



## RachelMusk

Karwood - did you use the sock trick to sort out your fit in your shoes???
Mine too are like that but I'm wondering whether they are too tight....


----------



## karwood

RachelMusk said:


> Karwood - did you use the sock trick to sort out your fit in your shoes???
> Mine too are like that but I'm wondering whether they are too tight....


 
I have not done the "sock trick" yet on my new Rolandos. The shoes does fit, but since they are brand new and have not been worn yet, the toe box is expectedly tight. All my Rolandos (suede and leather) have all been tight in the toebox area. After wearing them a couple times, the toe box stretches and feels more comfortable. I am doing the "sock trick" on my Patent Rolandos, just because I am easily prone to blistering on my feet when I wear new patent leather shoes.


----------



## *Magdalena*

yaay, i got my new camera today(lost my old one last weekend..grrr), so i am able to finally post my new additions: the first one is C'est moi booties in Teal suede...I am completely in love with these beauties


----------



## shoecrazy

Magdalena those are soooo gorgeous on you! I love them. Please post outfit pictures too when you get a chance!


----------



## ellieroma

they are just so beautiful!! they look amazin on your feet!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*magdalena*, I am in love - with a bootie named c'est moi. I never really liked any of the booties but they look sooo good on u!


----------



## *Magdalena*

and i picked up these at CL Horatio: New Simple in Magenta Patent


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, love the c'est moi!  and the magentas are just as beautiful as I remember!  They look fantastic on you, great modeling pics!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*THANK YOU *Shoecrazy, ellieroma, Jimmyshoogirl and JH!!!!  i will definitely post some outfit pics whenever i can


----------



## DC-Cutie

**in my Flavor Flav voice**  wooooooowwww, Mag - those booties are perfection and the simples divine!  They look great on you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Magdalena- OK, so I NEED those C'est Mois!!! And I do NOT like simples but that color is just devine! I may need to try the new simples!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Mag I already wrote it over on the Glass Slipper thread but I think those booties are just TDF!!! They look so good on you!


----------



## danicky

*Magda,* they are both gorgeous. Congrats and wear them well!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*DC-Cutie, Krystal, meggy and Dana*~Thank you guys so much!


----------



## shaq91

theyre gorgeous magdalena! luv them!


----------



## rdgldy

Love the C'est Mois and new simples-stunning colors!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena* they are both stunning!!!!


----------



## natassha68

*Mag*- WOW !!!!!!!! I  your new cest moi's, they are stunning, and the new simples look soo lovely on you


----------



## surlygirl

Magdalena - The C'est Moi booties are gorgeous in that color! Love the new simples, too. The color is insane! In a good way, of course.  Both are just stunning!


----------



## sdesaye

Magdalena - Love the new shoe's!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

aww, i wuv u guys!  everyone is so sweet...thanks again for your comments *Shaq, rdgldy, JetSetGo, natassha, Surlygirl and Shirli*


----------



## lulabee

AWW! *Mag,* so beautiful! I'm so glad you got your new camera, I've been missing your modeling pics!


----------



## ally143

Two days w/o checking this thread and there are like 10 new pages!! Thanks to all!! *techie*, *rdgldy*, *jh4200*, *karwood*, *danicky*, *rainy*, *chins*, *natassha*, *boobie*, *magdalena*, *jet*, *xnplo*, and *shopalot* 

*dc* very cute!!
love the gold with black *rdgldy*
*javaboo* both pairs are stunnig! 
*karwood* my rolandos were tight too, i'm sure the sock trick would work, if not u can always take them to the cobbler
*RedSole *are those glittart? Very cute
*techie* how r u glitters standing up? Do you still have glitter falling off? Gorgeous btw!!
*Magdalena* I have no words!!  both pairs


----------



## laureenthemean

*Magdalena*, both pairs are TDF!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## karwood

*Magdalena: Your C'est Moi and New Simples are gorgeous! Love the colors. Perfect for fall!*


----------



## carlinha

*Magdalena* said:


> yaay, i got my new camera today(lost my old one last weekend..grrr), so i am able to finally post my new additions: the first one is C'est moi booties in Teal suede...I am completely in love with these beauties



i was never a big fan of booties, but these look AMAZING on you!!!  and the new simples are great also... great buys!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the sixties style-the low heel is great for work.  I am hoping these will fit-my other pair is huge on me, even loaded with cushioning-these are a full size smaller.
Crossing my fingers.


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> I love the sixties style-the low heel is great for work.  I am hoping these will fit-my other pair is huge on me, even loaded with cushioning-these are a full size smaller.
> Crossing my fingers.



ooh these are cute, kinda like low heeled versions of the helmuts... but 1 whole size smaller.... eek, that might HURT!!  then again, maybe you could have it stretched out, it is leather after all, and won't be as bad as say, patent leather


----------



## rdgldy

they said the insole is 10 inches which is my usual insole, so hopefully!


----------



## adeana

rdgldy said:


> I love the sixties style-the low heel is great for work.  I am hoping these will fit-my other pair is huge on me, even loaded with cushioning-these are a full size smaller.
> Crossing my fingers.



So cute! How high is the heel?


----------



## rdgldy

I think they're 3 inches or slightly lower....I'll check my other pair


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> I love the sixties style-the low heel is great for work. I am hoping these will fit-my other pair is huge on me, even loaded with cushioning-these are a full size smaller.
> Crossing my fingers.


 I love this style!!


----------



## danicky

Rdgldy, very cute.


----------



## rainyjewels

rdgldy - very classy chic yet practical. LOVE them! i need more pairs like that, lol...

mag - love both pairs!!!!! the more i see the c'est mois the more i want them. teal is tdf. how are they in terms of comfort?


----------



## Stinas

Mag - Those are AMAZING!!!  Wear them well!


----------



## Stinas

*rdgldy*  - Those look comfy!  Very cute!


----------



## Schmodi

I just got these on Saturday at 60% off!  I kept saying they're so wrong-they're right.  I wear very basic things usually jeans and plain James Perse tops and these shoes make my outfit pop!  They really look great with denim, I wore them out and got soo many compliments!

Let me introduce my glitter Mary Janes!


----------



## Chins4

Magda - I love your colour choices, such beautiful jewel tones!

Schmodi - those are so cute, perfect with jeans!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Schomdi, those are adorable!  Enjoy them.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

rdgldy, very nice.  I hope they fit.


----------



## rdgldy

*Schmodi*, love the maryjanes-I've never seen them in glitter, and 60% off!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*rdgldy* i hope they fit! they are so pretty and great for work!

*schmodi *adorable!


----------



## LaDonna

ooooh, glitter mj's how pretty!


----------



## jh4200

rdgldy, what a great work shoe!  I hope they fit!

schmodi - i've never seen glitter MJs before - they're adorable!  can you post some outfit pics?  i'd love to see how they look with jeans!


----------



## Schmodi

chins, oo and jetset, thank you I do love them.

rdgldy, jh4200: most stores ordered the NP and the buyer at this store specifically orders what he thinks other stores won't so only a few stores in the US had these.  Plus they were 60% off-couldn't resist!  

I will post some pics once I wear them again!


----------



## *Magdalena*

rainyjewels said:


> mag - love both pairs!!!!! the more i see the c'est mois the more i want them. teal is tdf. how are they in terms of comfort?


 
they are very comfortable!!!!

*Thank you for your sweet comments everyone!!!*: Lulabee, Ally, Karwood, Chins, Laureen, Carlinha, Rainyjewels, and Stinas  

rdgldy~your new additions are so pretty! wear them well!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks everyone-I'll post pictures when they come!


----------



## sdesaye

Twistochat 100's

I have to say that I'm VERY pleasantly surprised at these shoes. I've had the Python 120's in my normal 39 size (too big/too high), then I ordered the black/silver 100's in a 38.5 (NO LIKEY) and finally mistakenly ordered a 39 in the brown/gold - I actually love them and they fit. 

I wasn't going to post a picture but considering that I really haven't seen them (except LVPiggy in the black python) I wanted to give a report for sizing, especially since many of you will try them once they go on sale. My advice---true to NP/VP size for the 100's and down 1/2 for the 120's.

I'm returning my 100's in the 38.5 (python to Barney's and then reordering a 39).

The color on these is actually a very nice NUT - medium brown/tobacco and not at all how they're photographing.

Edit - I recolored the master to reflect the actual color.


----------



## keya

*Schmodi* ~ The mary janes are so cute!


*Magdalena* ~ I love the C'est Moi booties! The more I see them the more I want a pair.  The New Simples look great on you too!


*rdgldy* ~ The Sixties are cute! I got a pair (in red) for my mom but they turned out being too big. They've been sitting in my closet for a while now, I almost forgot I had them  The Josephines are cute too! 


*Javaboo* ~ Great new additions! I love them both!


*techie* ~ Congrats on the glitters! 

*
karwood* ~ Love the new additions! 


*ally* ~ Gorgeous! 

*
DC-cutie* ~ The eel Altadamas look great on you!


*BlkLadyLaw* ~ I love the lower heel! It's much more practical. 


*jh4200* ~ Great choice, the Declics are my fave style.  


*aspark* ~ Love them both, especially the glitters!


*Lynn* ~ I love the pink on you!


*JimmyShooGirl* ~ Great choice!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sdesaye said:


> Twistochat 100's
> 
> I have to say that I'm VERY pleasantly surprised at these shoes. I've had the Python 120's in my normal 39 size (too big/too high), then I ordered the black/silver 100's in a 38.5 (NO LIKEY) and finally mistakenly ordered a 39 in the brown/gold - I actually love them and they fit.
> 
> I wasn't going to post a picture but considering that I really haven't seen them (except LVPiggy in the black python) I wanted to give a report for sizing, especially since many of you will try them once they go on sale. My advice---true to NP/VP size for the 100's and down 1/2 for the 120's.
> 
> I'm returning my 100's in the 38.5 (python to Barney's and then reordering a 39).
> 
> The color on these is actually a very nice NUT - medium brown/tobacco and not at all how they're photographing.
> 
> Edit - I recolored the master to reflect the actual color.




I adore these! And they look gorgeous on you! I wish they weren't so darn $$$! I'd totally buy them!


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> Twistochat 100's
> 
> I have to say that I'm VERY pleasantly surprised at these shoes. I've had the Python 120's in my normal 39 size (too big/too high), then I ordered the black/silver 100's in a 38.5 (NO LIKEY) and finally mistakenly ordered a 39 in the brown/gold - I actually love them and they fit.
> 
> I wasn't going to post a picture but considering that I really haven't seen them (except LVPiggy in the black python) I wanted to give a report for sizing, especially since many of you will try them once they go on sale. My advice---true to NP/VP size for the 100's and down 1/2 for the 120's.
> 
> I'm returning my 100's in the 38.5 (python to Barney's and then reordering a 39).
> 
> 
> .
> The color on these is actually a very nice NUT - medium brown/tobacco and not at all how they're photographing.
> 
> Edit - I recolored the master to reflect the actual color.


 

I really like them. Great color to work with for fall!!


----------



## jh4200

Those are great, sdesaye!  Thanks for all the sizing info!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Schmodi...I love those Glitters!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I forgot which one of you lovely ladies asked me to post a modeling pic my Gray Flannel VP, so here they are.  I love them!


----------



## jh4200

DC-cute, those look great on you!  And they're probably so soft!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

DC- you wear them so well! Love the nail polish too!


----------



## sdesaye

DC-Cutie - I really love those---I think its a great choice.


----------



## adeana

*sdesaye* Those twistochats look great.  I have to say I wasn't really sure about them from the websites. But seeing them on you changed my opinion.

*DC-Cutie* The flannel NPs look fabulous.


----------



## rdgldy

I love the beautiful new shoes:

*sdesaye*-the twistochats are so pretty-the back reminds me of the architek,
*DC Cutie*-the NP is great in flannel!


----------



## natassha68

*Sdesaye*- Love your new twisto's, love the color!

*DC*- those are sooo lovely on you, the flannel is soo different, they look great !!.. enjoy them


----------



## danicky

*sdesaye* they are great. Now I'm sorry for not getting them when I saw them on Ebay.
*DC-Cutie* very pretty.


----------



## rainyjewels

*DC* and *sdesaye* -


----------



## gemruby41

*schmodi*-those are so cute with the glitter.

*sdesaye*-you model the twistochats so well. They look great on you!

*DC-cutie*-the flannel NP's are gorgeous! I took mine to the cobbler to shorten the straps, and now they fit perfectly.


----------



## can008

Everyone look soooo gorgeous in their new Loubies!
My turn now...
*Chins4*, where are you my decollete twin??


----------



## can008

^^Btw, it is winter here, hence the leggings. ^_^


----------



## sara999

all these gorgeous decolletes...maybe i need a pair!


----------



## can008

yea...
i was swayed by JSG's photos of her decolletes....they are so incredibly SEXY! (not to mention she took great photos of anything!).
I was staying away from the decolletes because many think it is not too comfy, but finally gave in.
It is incredibly sexy and although not my comfiest pair (now, but maybe better later), it is not as bad as i thought!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Can008* They are both so stunning on you! Hot! Congratulations. (and thank you for the kind words )
I would love a pair of Lace Pigalles. They are so sexy.
I never found them in my size during the sales...

*Sara* you do need a pair of Decolletes! They are the hottest CL style ever, imo. And they are cheap by CL standards!


----------



## jh4200

Can, love those decolletes and pigalles!  Both so sexy!

I'm getting to think black patent decolletes should be my next purchase during the meet-up!


----------



## rdgldy

*can*, beautiful shoes-I love both pair!


----------



## Chins4

Sdesaye - thanks for taking the time to post all the sizing info 

DC - love the grey flannel - do you find that it stretches?

Canny - you look smokin' hot in those Decolletes  Mine have now cleared customs so should hopefully be with me this week In fact I should have 2 new pairs of Decolletes this week - the blue glittart pair are also en route ush: Not sure if I can justify keeping both


----------



## sdesaye

Scissor Girl 120's - Nappa Laminato BRONZE

I picked these up from NM and they fit just like Drapanova. The length seems normal and the heel seems large--I'll need a pad for the slipage OR a pad underneath the insole. I'm not sure which I'll do, or if I'll keep them. I love the color, and speaking of color they look just like the copper pair on SFA's website. The height feels like it's slightly higher than a 100 pitch, but only slightly. I have many 120's (including the platform) and these are definately higher by ~5mm.


----------



## snf8

^^ those are soooooo pretty! i looove them! congrats!!


----------



## funandsun

These are my new Marpoils.  I thought they'd be fun for just kicking around in and they were a real steal.


----------



## sdesaye

^^^^Those are so cute!  I love RED!!!!  They're great for kick'en around.


----------



## rdgldy

*sdesaye, *the scissor girls are beautiful*.
fuandandsun*, the marpolis are really cute.


----------



## jh4200

sdesaye, the scissor girls are beautiful!  i tried the copper ones on in saks the other day, and somehow managed to get out of the store without buying them - i was amazed at my self-restraint.  I had the same problem with the heels - some sort of padding would definitely be helpful.

funandsun, what great casual shoes!  the color looks so pretty on your skin!


----------



## sara999

the scissor girls...WOW what a gorgeous deep colour


----------



## JetSetGo!

*funandsun *those are so fun!

*sdesye *stunning!


----------



## carlinha

sdesaye said:


> Scissor Girl 120's - Nappa Laminato BRONZE
> 
> I picked these up from NM and they fit just like Drapanova. The length seems normal and the heel seems large--I'll need a pad for the slipage OR a pad underneath the insole. I'm not sure which I'll do, or if I'll keep them. I love the color, and speaking of color they look just like the copper pair on SFA's website. The height feels like it's slightly higher than a 100 pitch, but only slightly. I have many 120's (including the platform) and these are definately higher by ~5mm.




ooooh beautiful!!!


----------



## carlinha

funandsun said:


> These are my new Marpoils.  I thought they'd be fun for just kicking around in and they were a real steal.



wedges are great for more casual times.... sooo cute!


----------



## ally143

*sdeseye*: the scissor girls look amazing on you! What a gorgeous color!! 

*funandsun*: very cute!! I picture it with a nautical outfit!! Navy capris would look pretty


----------



## danicky

*sdeseye*: they are very pretty.

*funandsun:* very cute.


----------



## sdesaye

I'm going to be returning Scissor Girl because (and I'd be curious if anyone else has this problem) the shank is so weak it feels as though the heel will collapse at every step.  I definately have a quality issue with this particular shoe.  Too bad really becasue I absolutely love the look and the color.


----------



## carlinha

sdesaye said:


> I'm going to be returning Scissor Girl because (and I'd be curious if anyone else has this problem) the shank is so weak it feels as though the heel will collapse at every step.  I definately have a quality issue with this particular shoe.  Too bad really becasue I absolutely love the look and the color.



sdesaye, maybe it is just this particular pair??  what if you exchanged it?  i love the color and style of this shoe!


----------



## funandsun

sdesaye said:


> I'm going to be returning Scissor Girl because (and I'd be curious if anyone else has this problem) the shank is so weak it feels as though the heel will collapse at every step. I definately have a quality issue with this particular shoe. Too bad really becasue I absolutely love the look and the color.


 
That's too bad!  Thanks for the warning.  I agree, it will be interesting to see if anyone else reports the same problem.  They are beautiful!


----------



## jh4200

Oh, that's too bad!  I only had them on for a minute, so it's hard to say - I'd agree, though, maybe another pair would be higher quality.


----------



## Chins4

sdesaye - you look great in those Scissorgirls, such a gorgeous colour  pity that they have to go back 

funandsun - those are so cute, perfect for summer


----------



## can008

JetSetGo! said:


> *Can008* They are both so stunning on you! Hot! Congratulations. (and thank you for the kind words )
> I would love a pair of Lace Pigalles. They are so sexy.
> I never found them in my size during the sales...



Hehehehe, no need to thank me. It is true.
As for the lace pigalle, I got them from ebay... so not quite full price but not sale price either... but I was quite desperate. Happy enough to find my size.



jh4200 said:


> Can, love those decolletes and pigalles!  Both so sexy!
> 
> I'm getting to think black patent decolletes should be my next purchase during the meet-up!



So you should! It is sexy, I feel instantly sexy wearing them.



rdgldy said:


> *can*, beautiful shoes-I love both pair!


Thank you!



Chins4 said:


> Canny - you look smokin' hot in those Decolletes  Mine have now cleared customs so should hopefully be with me this week In fact I should have 2 new pairs of Decolletes this week - the blue glittart pair are also en route  Not sure if I can justify keeping both



Am I? I hope they'll reach you soon. Just a warning though, you may not be able to send one of them back when you have put them on. 

I was swayed by JSG but after putting them on, I really love them.


----------



## can008

funandsun, those marpoil looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## rainyjewels

where are these gorgeous pics by JSG?? someone link me or post em! i love tempting pics...and i have to say, can008 your modeling pics of the decolletes are making me want a pair when i've completely not thought about the decolletes before. so the more tempting pics the better (or worse...for my wallet)...


----------



## can008

Here it is, rainyjewels.
You asked for it, don't blame me if you get tempted. 
And if you think my photos are tempting... wait til you see these:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ing-jetsetgo-s-cl-family-portrait-291019.html


----------



## aeross

Here they are at last, my new additions

Does anyone know the style name ? They are THE comfiest shoes I think I've ever owned and I have to have them in more colours lol


----------



## can008

Hello Aeross,
I am not sure what style this is, but I think I have seen the (black and gray, i think) satin versions of this at bluefly sometime ago. Maybe they are still there?


----------



## aeross

^^ The only style name I can find is Decol but I'm not sure if it's an actual style.

There are some black sparkly ones about at the moment and NM had a black suede one a while back but they called it a pump


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Here they are at last, my new additions
> 
> Does anyone know the style name ? They are THE comfiest shoes I think I've ever owned and I have to have them in more colours lol


 Just beautiful *aeross*!!!


----------



## aeross

^^ Thank you Lulabee


----------



## jh4200

Those are beautiful, aeross!  I think they're called the delicieuse - which you may be able to guess means delicious in French, and they so are!  I love them!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Shirli*-your new scizzorgirls are TDF!  I love the color, too!
*fundandsun*~what an adorable summer shoe! love the red!!
*aeross*~those are soo cool!  love them


----------



## gemruby41

This thread moves so fast. Beautiful shoes everyone!


----------



## rdgldy

*aeross*,what a beautiful style and comfy too!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aeross said:


> Here they are at last, my new additions
> 
> Does anyone know the style name ? They are THE comfiest shoes I think I've ever owned and I have to have them in more colours lol



they are gorgeous.  Would you mind sharing the other colors, i'd love to see them.  Thanks


----------



## karwood

*Keya and ally: thank you!! Ally,*I will definitely be doing the "Sock trick", if not the cobbler is next in mind
*rdgldy: *Great "Every Day" shoes!! Hope they fit!
*schmodi: *Never seen those before. They are really cute, great find! Congrats!
*DC: *Your VP Flannel looks great on you! Congrats!
*Can008:* They are both gorgeous on you! Congrats!
*sdesaye*- The Twistochat and the Scissor Girl looks gorgeous on you and the colors are perfect for fall. It is too bad the Scissor Girl did not work out. I had the same problem with my Catenitas and ended up selling them on eBay.
*funandsun: *Love the Marpolis. Great for everyday wear! Congrats!
*aeross:* Those are stunning, Congrats!


----------



## techie81

Oh man, gone for three days and this thread flew!  Fabulous, *everyone*!!!!!


----------



## Schmodi

Schmodi said:


> chins, oo and jetset, thank you I do love them.
> 
> rdgldy, jh4200: most stores ordered the NP and the buyer at this store specifically orders what he thinks other stores won't so only a few stores in the US had these.  Plus they were 60% off-couldn't resist!
> 
> I will post some pics once I wear them again!



http://www.box.net/shared/oahltm9n4f

http://www.box.net/shared/amjxsslhsv

http://www.box.net/shared/tn58bxm54y


----------



## lulabee

^^ They look adorable on you* Schmodi*!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

Schmodi - so cute and such a good deal!


----------



## danicky

*Aeross,* they are very pretty.

*Schmodi ,* love them.


----------



## jh4200

Schmodi, those are so cute!  I love them with your jeans!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Schmodi...I. LOVE. THEM!


----------



## cjy

Schmodi! Those shoes were made for you!!!! Love them!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the glitters in a maryjane style~


----------



## keya

*aeross* ~ They look great on you, congrats!

*
schmodi* ~ Wow, I really like those glitters!

*
funandsun* ~ Love the color!


*can008* ~ Great purchases! I particularly like the lace pigalles. 


*sdesaye* ~ Great color!  Love the Twistochats on you as well!


*DC-Cutie* ~ They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Shirli- I LOVE the Scissor Girls!!!!
Aeross- Those are very unique and gorgeous!!
Schmodi- those are awesome with jeans!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

My new NPs from Ebay (that I found on the HTF and Great Deals Thread)...

They are slightly tight in the toe box, but I'll try the sock-trick and see what happens!


----------



## noah8077

My original post



rainyjewels said:


> it looks like a heel-grips shaped gap to me...try them, i think once you slip em in they will fit perfectly. a size smaller may fit too tight in the toebox...


 

Bought some Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz put them in and they are still too big.  I guess I needed to get the half size smaller to begin with?


----------



## Moia

My Spring/Summer Louboutins. As you can see, I _love_ his trash shoes. (And am dying for a pair of Trash pumps for my collection...if they even exist.) My next fav - The Dysfunctional family wedges. Of course, wait till you see my fall/winter collection - alas, still in storage.


----------



## Moia

noah8077 said:


> Bought some Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz put them in and they are still too big. I guess I needed to get the half size smaller to begin with?


 
Noah - try gel type pads *under the toe* instead of pads behind the heel. I find that by lifting my foot up, it's slides it back as well and often takes care of the gap.


----------



## noah8077

Moia said:


> Noah - try gel type pads *under the toe* instead of pads behind the heel. I find that by lifting my foot up, it's slides it back as well and often takes care of the gap.


 

Hmmm....let me try. Should I also have some in the heel?


----------



## Moia

Nope. Try them without first. Let me know if it works.


----------



## noah8077

Moia said:


> Nope. Try them without first. Let me know if it works.


 

Did it under the toe, still slipped, did it under the toe with another in the heel, still slipped!  I just want to wear them dang it!

Sorry to bother all of you with my shoe dilemmas!


----------



## Moia

P.S. - Just to clarify: I mean the half pads, for the front of the foot only, not the Dr. Scholl type for the entire bottom of the shoe.


----------



## lulabee

Awww sorry for your dilemma! I had a pair of CLs that were one size too big, but I put two full length inserts in, one over the other, and they fit perfectly.


----------



## LavenderIce

moia--I like your trashy shoes.  lol  They remind me of the graffiti line.


----------



## noah8077

Moia said:


> P.S. - Just to clarify: I mean the half pads, for the front of the foot only, not the Dr. Scholl type for the entire bottom of the shoe.


 

I actually just dug out some 1/2 pad Dr. Scholl's I have had forever, and they actually make them work a little better.  A bit uncomfortable on the ball of my foot, but the shoes stay.  I may need to experiment some more.  Thank you thank you Moia for the help!


----------



## karwood

*LaDoctora: *Love the color of your NPs. They look gorgeous on you, Congrats!
*Noah: *Your CLs are beautiful! Hope the Dr. Scholl or some other shoe inserts does the trick!
*Moia: *Lovely collection!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*LaDoctor*-your new NPs are HOTTTT!!!!
*Moia*-your "trashy" collection is fabulous!!!  i dont think i have seen them ever before


----------



## techie81

Schmodi, those glitters are too cute and a fantastic deal!!!

LaDoctorFutura, those NPs are FAB!

Moia, I really like your collection!  So original!!

noah, glad they're working!!!


----------



## adeana

*Noah*
Have you tried the Insolia inserts?  I have had decent luck with them, they go under your heel and arch of your foot.


----------



## techie81

My shoes for my non-existant wedding are in!   They're too too gorgeous...lots of bling and the color is nearly perfect!  I might have to wear them early anyway...hehee...


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^WOW, they are gorgous!!!!!  so much detail...amazing. congrats!!


----------



## adeana

*Techie* Beautiful Beautiful Beautiful


----------



## rdgldy

techie, they are really beautiful-I think you need a wedding!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Very nice, *Techie*!!!


----------



## danicky

*Techie* they are lovely.


----------



## noah8077

Techie those are fabulous!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, those are lovely - what a beautiful color!  Now we just need to get you a wedding...haha!


----------



## techie81

Hehe, thanks everyone! I'm working on that wedding ush: and the SO's always been willing, but it's a matter of timing...!

Thanks so much, jh4200, noah, danicky, Mag, adeana, rdgldy, My Purse Addiction!  I don't even want to take them off...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Techie- I love those!!


----------



## kaeleigh

Techie81.....they are Soooo Beautiful Your modeling pictures look great and that aqua color is TDF


----------



## bagpunk

i love these! can you tell me what this style is called? and where i might find a pair?



Schmodi said:


> http://www.box.net/shared/oahltm9n4f
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/amjxsslhsv
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/tn58bxm54y


----------



## Moia

LavenderIce said:


> moia--I like your trashy shoes. lol They remind me of the graffiti line.


 
Thanks to all of you. It's really fun sharing ! 

LavenderIce - I hadn't heard of the graffitis and so looked them up. *Loved them ! *Another style to lust after.


----------



## Chins4

La Doctor - love the colour of your NPs 

Moia - those are FAB! What a cool collection 

techie - those a just SO lovely


----------



## can008

Thank you for the flattering comments, ladies....
I am already on the hunt for my next pair, this is one of the most enabling thread around.
Everyone is sooo gorgeous in their Louboutins.
Hehehehehe


----------



## JetSetGo!

*LaDoctor *So fun and unique!

*Noah *

*Moia* What an unique collection! Your trash shoes are so fun! I have a friend who would kill for those boots!

*Techie* TDF!!!! 




bagpunk said:


> i love these! can you tell me what this style is called? and where i might find a pair?



I think that's the Wallis. Correct me if I'm wrong... _(yoohoo Lau-reen.._.)


----------



## jh4200

They're not the Wallis, which has a strap that's placed lower on your foot.  I think they're Eventa mary janes, like these:


----------



## funandsun

jh4200 said:


> Techie, those are lovely - what a beautiful color! Now we just need to get you a wedding...haha!


 
Can we all go?  We can have a tPF table.  CL's required!!!


----------



## evolkatie

techie - im so glad you got them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

funandsun said:


> Can we all go? We can have a tPF table. CL's required!!!


 
I'm so there!


----------



## karwood

*techie: *Gorgeous!!


----------



## keya

*techie* ~ Gorgeous!


*LaDoctorFutura* ~ The NPs look great on you!

*
Moia* ~ fun collection!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Oh man, I have a love-hate relationship with this thread. On the one hand I love coming here and checking out everyone's amazing purchases (everyone here has such great taste). However, on the other hand it is THE worst for making me want shoes I didn't know I wanted, and it really feeds my inner jealousy monster (in a 'oh-look-what-she-has-those-are-TDF-I-need-it-yesterday kind of way). 

As always you ladies are shopping up a fabulous storm


----------



## Tampachic

meggyg8r said:


> I'm so there!



Me too! Me too!


----------



## cllover

Techie81 I totally love them!  Beautiful color.


----------



## cllover

lol I'm the same way.:devil:  half in ecstasy over the beauty and half dying of jealousy!


----------



## carlinha

cllover said:


> lol I'm the same way.:devil:  half in ecstasy over the beauty and half dying of jealousy!



agree 1000000%


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't know if any of you remember the auction for these, but I am now the proud owner of very noeuds. I decided to take a chance and try to get them fixed if all was bad. I am very happy that the pictures kind of enlarge the damage. I am not really worried about the bottoms, as I will get them covered anyway. I want to know what should I do about the toe area? You have to _REALLY _be looking for damage to see this. Should I get some kind of guard for the satin, or no?

I can't wait to take these babies out for a spin!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Forgot to add the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ What a great price you got.  If the toe area isn't that bad, I wouldn't worry about it.  I'm not sure what a cobbler can do to fix that sort of thing except cover it with more satin. I would definitely use some sort of satin protector (if they even make that?) otherwise leave it alone.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am thinking I probably should leave it alone. Even when I look at the area in question it is hard to see. I guess I just wanted another opinion.


----------



## lulabee

^^ They look so cute on you!


----------



## lulabee

techie81 said:


> My shoes for my non-existant wedding are in!  They're too too gorgeous...lots of bling and the color is nearly perfect! I might have to wear them early anyway...hehee...


 *techie*, They are TDF!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*lulabee, *Thx! I love them. I was worried about all of the talk about the bow being too flappy, but it's not at all! I am glad I gambled on this one!


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *lulabee, *Thx! I love them. I was worried about all of the talk about the bow being too flappy, but it's not at all! I am glad I gambled on this one!


 You got such a great deal too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

jimmyshoogirl- I remember these!!! They really don't look bad at all! I'd get some scotch guard in the red can to put on them but that's it. 
I LOVE my pairs they really are very cute on and you got a hell of a deal!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I did! Thx! I feel so good that I need to celebrate, by buying more shoes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*shoe, *Thx! Where can I get the scotch guard from, just a regular store? Target? 

When I saw your pink ones in the outfit thread the anticipation for these to come got greater!


----------



## jh4200

Jimmyshoogirl, what cute shoes and such a great deal!  I love them on you!

I get scotch guard from my local supermarket.  Target probably carries it as well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx ladies! I knew you all would know what to do.

<on my way to target> I will be back with more questions about how to spray them!


----------



## Schmodi

jh4200 said:


> They're not the Wallis, which has a strap that's placed lower on your foot.  I think they're Eventa mary janes, like these:



Yes they are the Eventa Mary Janes.  That's what's listed on my box.


----------



## jh4200

Hold the can about six inches away and don't soak the shoes, just make sure you hit everything.  Pretty easy really!  But here's something important about spraying them - make sure that if any of the spray gets on the soles, you wipe it off right away with a paper towel or something.  The instructions on the can say to do that, and I made sure I did it when I sprayed my satins, but I somehow missed a spot and there's a little residue from the spray there.  So just wipe thoroughly, and you'll be fine!


----------



## 8seventeen19

REALLY be carefull not to hit the soles. I actually didn't know this but the laquer WILL rub off on your hands and other parts of the shoe. I was lucky it only got all over my hands but I do have white spots on the bottom of my soles which will rub off with wear anyways. It will also make the laquer matte instead of how it is suppose to be.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx jh and shoe, I am back from Target and now I'm scared! Can I just sit them on newspaper? Will that prevent the SG from touching the bottom? What about tape?


----------



## jh4200

Maybe tape them up so that you have extra protection, but you should also be fine if you just wipe them down.  My soles were not affected at all, except the one spot I obviously missed.


----------



## surlygirl

Wow, jimmyshoo! Those look great on you. I wouldn't worry about the toe at all. If someone is looking at the toe that closely, they should see a little something! Good luck with the ScotchGuard. Post outfit pics when you wear them! So cute!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Jimmyshoo*-congrats on such a great deal!  they're beautiful


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx ladies!! I cannot wait to wear them some where.


----------



## danicky

*Jimmyshoo*- great deal. They look great, you can't really see the damage.


----------



## techie81

Thanks again, everyone! I'm so in love with them...can't believe they were such a steal too.  And you're all more than welcome to attend...unlimited bubblies for the best looking girls there! 

jimmyshoo, you got a fantastic deal on those VNs...they look lovely on you! I think the damage is definitely not as noticeable when you have them on.


----------



## bagpunk

thanks JSG and jh for the wallis eventa explanation.


----------



## JuneHawk

I did a bad, bad thing!  I bought not one, not two but THREE pairs of shoes...two Louboutins and one Manolo. I haven't  told my husband about them yet but I figured it's better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission 

I couldn't decide between the two CLs so I got both, however, I fully expect my husband to force me to return at least one pair of the three.  

VP Fuxia Suede and the New Simples 120 Burgundy Patent.  The pictures are crappy but the light in the bedroom is not good.  They don't do the shoes (or my skin tone ) justice.

June


----------



## MizzD

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thx ladies!! I cannot wait to wear them some where.



What a deal!  They are beauties!

Techie, Gorgeous!!! They look beautiful on your feet!

My yoyos came today.    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140263650788

Here is a bigger picture:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^ Those are reaaally nice!! I wish nude looked good on me!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WHOA June those fuchsia ones are seriously TDF!!!! 
MizzD I am INCREDIBLY jealous you got those for so CHEAP!


----------



## JuneHawk

OK, so my husband knows LOL  he HATES the fuxia ones


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Could it be because they are the most expensive ones?


----------



## JuneHawk

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^Could it be because they are the most expensive ones?



He says "no,  price wasn't a problem (well, it IS but not in this case).  It was the color, they look trashy"


----------



## po0hping

JuneHawk said:


> He says "no,  price wasn't a problem (well, it IS but not in this case).  It was the color, they look trashy"





But I think the VP look fab


----------



## carlinha

MizzD said:


> What a deal!  They are beauties!
> 
> Techie, Gorgeous!!! They look beautiful on your feet!
> 
> My yoyos came today.    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140263650788
> 
> Here is a bigger picture:



YAYYY!!!!  so glad they got to you so quickly!!!  they look just perfect on you!  congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*GASP!* Trashy? EEK! That would be the last descriptive word I'd use for those, but hey I guess go with the hubby - he has to see them more and the final say so! Good Luck with your choice!


----------



## JuneHawk

If I'm forced to return the fuchsia ones, I might exchange them for the purple suede Declics 120 (hubby said he might consider an exchange instead of a return) 

They weren't in store but the SA told me he'd know by the 16th when they'd have them or he could just order them for me. I prefer the lilac but goodness knows where I can get those.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Phew* An exchange is always better than a return any day. Not really sure what store you went to but I was in Saks seems like everyday last week and I want to say I saw the Lilac ones. I remember saying I would get them dirty. I do not really branch out from other stores to get my CLs so I am thinking that is where I saw them. If it wasn't there I will keep thinking!


----------



## JuneHawk

It was Saks.  I might try a different Saks and see if they have them.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ck Houston's.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jcg* congrats on your great score!

*june* fun stuff! I can't wait to see the purple!


----------



## lulabee

JuneHawk said:


> I did a bad, bad thing! I bought not one, not two but THREE pairs of shoes...two Louboutins and one Manolo. I haven't told my husband about them yet but I figured it's better to beg for forgiveness than to ask for permission
> 
> I couldn't decide between the two CLs so I got both, however, I fully expect my husband to force me to return at least one pair of the three.
> 
> VP Fuxia Suede and the New Simples 120 Burgundy Patent. The pictures are crappy but the light in the bedroom is not good. They don't do the shoes (or my skin tone ) justice.
> 
> June


 Good for you June!!! Hey, you just had a baby it's time to get some new shoes!!! I didn't buy a DAMN thing while I was pregnant then after I was out of control! Enjoy them you deserve it!


----------



## lulabee

MizzD said:


> What a deal! They are beauties!
> 
> Techie, Gorgeous!!! They look beautiful on your feet!
> 
> My yoyos came today. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=140263650788
> 
> Here is a bigger picture:


 Gorgeous!!!! love the new Avatar too!


----------



## danicky

*june* , great buys. Congrats!!!

*mizzD,* very pretty, and a great deal.


----------



## javaboo

Argh... need a break from work.

Here are some modeling pictures of my Ron Ron and VP:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Blue glittarts OMG!! I love them! Of course the VPs are stars!


----------



## javaboo

Purchased a while ago but didn't get a chance to post. I  this color!

Bronze Simple Pump 100! They are super comfy too went true to my US size.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

that color is pretty. Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the color of the simples


----------



## carlinha

i love everyone's new purchases!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*java* I am dying over your Blue Glitarts!!!  
I love the Pailletes & Bronze Simples too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Sab- Those VPs are INSANE!!! You know where to find me if you don't like them anymore!!!


----------



## luxlover

Wow, congrats everyone for all the new purchases. I love visiting this thread and drooling on all of your new goodies .


----------



## xboobielicousx

have been MIA for awhile so just catching up now...i love everyone's new additions!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Beautiful new additions everyone! I am seriously dying for some Simples.


----------



## rainyjewels

i'm such a huge fan of the simples. so comfy and cute!!

javaboo - what material are those VPs made from?? GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! and of course have always loved the glittart ronrons...


----------



## danicky

*Java,* great additions. Congrats!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, what amazing purchases everyone!!   I went back a few pages. 

*  JuneHawk* - Once your DH sees how hot they look on you, he'll probably be begging you to keep them!!   Hmm, just read further down.. men are strange haha... the fuschia's look great on you, but exchanging them for the purple suede Declics isn't a bad deal at all! 
*
 MizzD* - Those nude yoyos look perfect on you (I wish I could pull the nude patent off!)... congrats on such a fabulous find!! 

* Sab*, I LOVE all three of your purchases.  Pailette VPs are so sexy, and the Simples are an amazing color.  You have the best taste!  I want those blue glittart Ron Rons!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My Bronze Rolandos!   They came a while ago (ebay find!), but I just got around to taking pics.   They are so, so, so much more comfortable than my red patent Rolandos haha... these are wearable straight out of the box (now I just need a time and a place to wear them)!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Those are hot, congrats on your find!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow fiery - STUNNING!!!!!! i LOVE them!!!! and interesting that the kid leather is so much more comfy than patent...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much LadyLouboutin! 

Hi rainyjewels!!  Thank you!!   I know, I couldn't believe it, but really, there is such a huge, huge difference... bad though haha, because now I'm wanting another pair of kid Rolandos (ohhh, or suede)!


----------



## rainyjewels

ugh you know what would be GORGEOUS? purple or burgundy suede rolandos...oh where to find them...??


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh, that would be so gorgeous!!  Hmm, there was a pair of purple suede Rolandos on NAP a while back, but it wasn't a nice shade of purple IMO... the ideal purple would be a jewel tone, vibrant shade (IMHO)!  I think there are dark red Declics available (or maybe even Burgundy)... not the Rolando, but pretty close!


----------



## hlp_28

*Javaboo* - Is that Paillettes VP??


----------



## JetSetGo!

*fieryfashionista* They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## rockvixen76

Damn *Junehawk* shame about the fushia VPs I think they were a nice colour! Like you I didn't buy a thing whilst pregnant my son is 21 weeks old and I have bought black patent Ron Rons and then these came today........from ebay (see avatar)


----------



## shopalot

Fiery, your Rolandos look amazing on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*fiery, *I just saw you purchase on the indulge thread, now these! Oh my you went on a "little" shopping spree there, eh?


----------



## lulabee

fieryfashionist said:


> My Bronze Rolandos!  They came a while ago (ebay find!), but I just got around to taking pics.  They are so, so, so much more comfortable than my red patent Rolandos haha... these are wearable straight out of the box (now I just need a time and a place to wear them)!


 OMG!!!!! *fiery* These are gorgeous!!! They look awesome on you!


----------



## *Magdalena*

WOW...im not on here for one day and all these new shoes pop up...
*June*-your new purchases are awesome! I absolutely adore your burgundy Simples...that color is amazing! 
*MizzD*~congrats again on your fabulous ebay find!  Your nude Yoyos look gorgeous on you!!
*javaboo*~wow, wow, wow....your new additions are TDF!!! i love them all, but those VPs...ahhhhh!!!! 
and last but not least, *fieryfashionist*-your ebay find is absolutely stunning! they look beautiful on you. congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

fieryfashionist said:


> My Bronze Rolandos!   They came a while ago (ebay find!), but I just got around to taking pics.   They are so, so, so much more comfortable than my red patent Rolandos haha... these are wearable straight out of the box (now I just need a time and a place to wear them)!



JUST STUNNING!!!!


----------



## natassha68

*June & Java*- Lovely new additions!!


----------



## karwood

*Jimmyshoo: *Great find for a great deal. Congrats!
*June: *They are both gorgeous and they look fabulous on you! Congrats on your new shoes and  the arrival of your baby boy!

*MizzD: *The Nude Yoyo look beautiful on you.
*Java: *ALL THREE ARE GORGEOUS!!!!
*Fiery:  *Those Rolandos are fierce!!! Love the color!


----------



## keya

*fieryfashionist* ~ Just gorgeous!


*javaboo* ~ Love them all!


*JuneHawk* ~ I LOVE the fuchsia VPs! 


*MizzD* ~ Great score!


*Jimmyshoogirl* ~ Love the Very Noeuds.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *JSG*! 

Thanks so much *shopalot*! 

Hi *jimmyshoo*!  Haha, well I got these a month ago, but never posted pics!  I have gone a little crazy these past few months (retail therapy actually being therapy - hmm, I don't know haha)... some of the stuff was found on sale though, but it's definitely time to slow down! 

*lulabee* - Aww, thank you so much!  I'm so in love with them!! 

Hi **Magdalena**!  Aww, thank you girl!! 

*carlinha* - Thanks so much!! 

Thank you so much* karwood* and *keya*!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Fiery, no need to explain. I love retail therapy too!! At least all of your purchases were very good ones!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, that's a small comfort at least, yay! :-p


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's a big comfort. It is the gift that keeps giving. When I wear my purchases I realize why I bought them, and they make me forget how much I paid. IT works EVERY TIME!


----------



## rockvixen76

Well here's pics of my new Pigalle 120 glitters that came today


----------



## babypie

rockvixin, wow!!! I've never seen those before, they're stunning!


----------



## Chins4

Ladies, there are some truly FABULOUS new additions recently :okay:


----------



## rainyjewels

holy moly...rockvixen!!!!!! those are AMAZING!!! they look like cinderella shoes!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful. i would probably frame those. lol.

btw fiery...i am now on the lookout for bronze rolandos...SO GORGEOUS


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Rockvixen76*- Those are gorgeous


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jimmyshoo* - So true, and unlike men, shoes, clothing, and accessories don't break your heart!  Bring on the retail therapy, ahh! 

*rockvixen* - Those pigalles are so beautiful on you... I love anything eye catching and sparkly, and the pigalles accomplish that in such a sophisticated, chic way!!

*rainyjewels* - Ohhh girl, I hope you find them!!   I'll keep my eyes peeled for any on ebay!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks fiery!! do you know when these were in stores? wonder if i have any hope if i harass peter tay @ saks about it..


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on the paillettes Pigalles rockvixen!  I had them, but returned them.  My toes looked mangled in them.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey there!   Ahh, I'm sorry, I wish I knew!  I think they were out maybe last year?  I remember seeing them on some website around that time (Saks possibly)?   I found mine on ebay for $550 or $580 (forgot which), but who knows, hopefully there is a pair floating around out there in your size (I'll keep my fingers crossed for you)!! 



rainyjewels said:


> thanks fiery!! do you know when these were in stores? wonder if i have any hope if i harass peter tay @ saks about it..


----------



## karwood

*rockvixen: *your paillettes Pigalles are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

rockvixen76 said:


> Well here's pics of my new Pigalle 120 glitters that came today



WOW, this is the perfect cinderella shoe


----------



## canismajor

How fun!  Congrats, *rockvixen*!


rockvixen76 said:


> Well here's pics of my new Pigalle 120 glitters that came today


----------



## canismajor

Beautiful color for the Ron Rons; Adorable pedi to go w/ the VPs!  Great choices, *javaboo*! 


javaboo said:


> Argh... need a break from work.
> 
> Here are some modeling pictures of my Ron Ron and VP:


----------



## techie81

Congrats rockvixen!!!!!

LOVE the blue glittart...I had a hard time between those and the bronze.

My EB Rolandos:


----------



## po0hping

techie. You make them look even more fab with your pose.
Were they an ebay find?


----------



## techie81

po0hping said:


> techie. You make them look even more fab with your pose.
> Were they an ebay find?



Thanks, and yep!  Got them for a pretty good price too


----------



## rainyjewels

wow, those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! makes me want rolandos even more!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow techie those look good on you!!! Congrats on your find!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*RockVixen* those are spectacular!

*Techie *Beautiful Blues!


----------



## lulabee

Looooove them *techie*!


----------



## rockvixen76

Thankyou everyone for the lovely comments, i'm very pleased with my new shoes, just got to get used to wearing them now........plenty of practice and some gel inserts! 
Went to the new CL section in Selfridges at the Trafford Center in Manchester today and they now have loads of CLs (well alot more than they used to) tried on the black No Barre I think I have found my next purchase, some electric blue Joli Noued; so pretty, red glittart Ron Ron; gorgeous and the python Twistochat;nice but didn't feel very stable.
They had a good range of sizes and also said they will locate and order too so a useful resource. Another good place I have found for CL in the UK is Pam Jenkins in Edinburgh she has a website and store but you can order by phone with credit card.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*rockvixen*~your glitters are stunners!!!!!  you'll definitely be turning a lot of heads wearing these...
*techie*~your new rolandos look fabulous on you.  I just sold my EB declics and i already miss them


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Rockvixen*...you are rocking those! Can't wait to see an outfit pic!!

*Techie*, your EB Rolandos leave me speechless and they look like they were made for you! Congrats!


----------



## schneakersh

Here are my two Louboutins. Sorry I don't have any modeling pics. My legs just don't look that good right now. 

70 mm Peacock Mody Blues











I forgot what these are called. They're 100 mm pumps.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Great pairs, *Schneakersh*!!


----------



## danicky

Ladies, great new purchases.


----------



## rockvixen76

Need LOTS of practice walking in these although now have anti-slip heel things and gel pads for balls of feet so loads better. These are hopefully gonna be my wedding shoe ha ha ha have to learn not to fall on my a** first!!! My other Pigalles are not as bad as these I guess these are a slight fit variation?!?!?


----------



## keya

*rockvixen ~ *Cinderella shoes indeed, those are spectacular! 


*techie ~ *Love the EB Rolandos, the color looks so vibrant and gorgeous! 

*
schneakersh ~ *Nice choices


----------



## karwood

*techie : *Love those EB Rolandos!  I have the same pair and that blue color always blows me away.
*schneakersh: *Gorgeous pairs!!! Congrats


----------



## hlp_28

schneakersh - I love the two Louboutins !!!!  May I know how does the sizing runs for Mody Blues??? Is the peacock same as Teal??
Your black patent looks really pretty as well. Is that clichy???
Thanks


----------



## techie81

Great choices, schnearkersh!!!

Thank you karwood, keya, danicky, lovely, mag, lulabee, JetSetGo, jimmyshoo, rainy!!!!


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> Congrats rockvixen!!!!!
> 
> LOVE the blue glittart...I had a hard time between those and the bronze.
> 
> My EB Rolandos:



sigh.... i want want want!!!!  there are 2 of these on ebay right now, about 3-4 sizes too large for me!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*schneakeresh *Gorgeous Clichys! And I love the Modys too!!!


----------



## schneakersh

hlp_28 said:


> schneakersh - I love the two Louboutins !!!!  May I know how does the sizing runs for Mody Blues??? Is the peacock same as Teal??
> Your black patent looks really pretty as well. Is that clichy???
> Thanks


Yes, they are Clichy! I usually wear 36 in other brands, but I'm wearing a 36.5 in the Mody Blues. Peacock is the same as teal


----------



## LavenderIce

rockvixen76 said:


> Need LOTS of practice walking in these although now have anti-slip heel things and gel pads for balls of feet so loads better. These are hopefully gonna be my wedding shoe ha ha ha have to learn not to fall on my a** first!!! My other Pigalles are not as bad as these I guess these are a slight fit variation?!?!?


 
They will make for gorgeous wedding shoes, so keep practicing.  I think there are slight variations in the cut of the vamp in Pigalles, which affects how they fit for me.


----------



## 8seventeen19

GORGEOUS Techie!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

*schneakersh- *Love the colour of your Mody's... And those Clichy's are classic

*techie*- Love love love the EB!!

*rockvixen*- Your pigalle's are stunning!


----------



## javaboo

Thank you for your kind comments *jimmyshoogirl*, *rdgldy*, *carlinha*, *JetSetGo*, *Krystal*, *luxlover*, *xboobielicousx*, *neverenoughhandbags*, *danicky*, *Magdalena*, *natassha68*, *karwood*, *keya *and *xnplo*!




rainyjewels said:


> i'm such a huge fan of the simples. so comfy and cute!!
> 
> javaboo - what material are those VPs made from?? GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! and of course have always loved the glittart ronrons...



Thanks *rainy*, they are paillette. I love the glitterart too and they are one of my favs!



fieryfashionist said:


> * Sab*, I LOVE all three of your purchases. Pailette VPs are so sexy, and the Simples are an amazing color. You have the best taste! I want those blue glittart Ron Rons!



Thank you *Minal*! I  the color of your new Rolandos! They are going to make great fall shoes 



hlp_28 said:


> *Javaboo* - Is that Paillettes VP??


Yes they are *hlp*! I have been stalking NM for ages before they popped up.

*techie81*: Love your new addition and they look beatuiful with the outfit you just posted with them!

*rockvixen76*: Love the glitter pigalles they are


----------



## hlp_28

schneakersh said:


> Yes, they are Clichy! I usually wear 36 in other brands, but I'm wearing a 36.5 in the Mody Blues. Peacock is the same as teal


 
Thanks Schneakersh. I really like your Mody Blues !! May I know where you get them??

Anyone knows what is the difference btw Mody Blues and Shark?? Both are 70mm and both are pointed.... Trying to decide which one to go for. Thanks ladies.


----------



## aeross

*Great buys everyone*

I'm always amazed how quick this thread moves since I last checked in !


----------



## Chins4

Hello Ladies - just sharing modelling pics of my new Black Patent Decolletes


----------



## Chins4

And a few pics of me newly delivered blue glittart VPs - I actually ordered the Decolletes but ho hum  The VPs are too big  and the store now don't have my size in either shoe . It's such a shame as the colour is just BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 8seventeen19

OH CHINS! Those VPs are TDF!!


----------



## blackmango

hey everyone, just received my blue suede yoyo zeppas last night...and i must say, i am in love!!!

sharing piccies...

and chins, congrats on the blue glittarats VPs, i have them and simply love them........so gorgeous...


----------



## Chins4

^That colour looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## JuneHawk

blackmango said:


> hey everyone, just received my blue suede yoyo zeppas last night...and i must say, i am in love!!!
> 
> sharing piccies...
> 
> and chins, congrats on the blue glittarats VPs, i have them and simply love them........so gorgeous...



Lovely!


----------



## Tampachic

*Chins*, the black Decolette look great on you.  Those were my first CL pair and are my most comfortable.  Sorry the blue glittart VP's didn't fit you.

*Blackmango*, love the color of those Yoyo Zeppas.  I've never seen them before.  The blue is awesome on you. 

Congrats girls.


----------



## blackmango

thanks chins and junehawk!


----------



## karwood

*Chins: *The black Decolettes look gorgeous on you. I am so sorry the Blue Glittart VPs did not work out, they would have been a  fabulous additoin to your collection!
*Blackmango:  *Your EB Yoyo Zeppas are fa-bu-lous!!!! That color rocks!


----------



## rockvixen76

*Chins* those blue glittart are TDF I have seen them and deliberated on whether to get them I think they are beautiful, such a shame for you that they are too big!!!
*Blackmango* loving the EB Yoyo Zeppas I think the colour is amazing!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Awww Chins that blue glittart is stunning!!!  I hope you can find something in the right size and style in that color!


----------



## cjy

Wow chins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Yay chins, you got them! They look good on you  The VPs are so hot but it sucks that they didn't work out for you 

blackmango - that color is soooo pretty  I  EB


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins*! You sexy hot mama, you! Stunning! 

*BlackMango* your YoyoZeppas are TDF!


----------



## carlinha

Chins4 said:


> And a few pics of me newly delivered blue glittart VPs - I actually ordered the Decolletes but ho hum  The VPs are too big  and the store now don't have my size in either shoe . It's such a shame as the colour is just BEAUTIFUL



awww chins, is there any way you can make these work??  the color is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

blackmango- I am loving the EB suede!

Chins- That sucks that your VP's don't fit, they are stunning! To quote Tim Gunn, "Make it work!"


----------



## danicky

*Chins*, they are both gorgeous. I love the glittard VP's.

*Blackmango* , what a great color. Congrats!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Chins*~love love love your new purchases!  the decolettes are super sexy and those blue glittarts are stunners! Im sorry they dont fit properly...i hate when that happens
*Blackmango*~wow!!! what a gorgous color! they look great on you. congrats on a beautiful pair!!


----------



## rainyjewels

chins - i've been THIS close to purchasing the black patent decolletes and wavering back and forth with the rolandos, but your pics make this shoe look amaaaazing! are they comfy? i hope the break in period goes well....

blackmango - holy cow love that EB suede! where did you snag those beauties from? ...they look so comfy....


----------



## natassha68

*Techie*- Love your new EB Ro's !!.. they look soo great on you!
*Chins*-Wow !!! you've been doing some shopping!!..  Both, my favs are the Glittart VP's !!!enjoy them !
*BlackMango*-  Your EB suede Yoyo !... so pretty on you , wear them well


----------



## rdgldy

Chins, Black Mango-magnificent shoes


----------



## noah8077

My new purchase from NM arrived today!!
Red Triclo


----------



## danicky

*Noah,* very pretty.


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, you ladies have been busy! Love all the eye candy.


----------



## blackmango

thanks *Tampachic, karwood, rockvixen76, evolkatie, JSG, rubyshoesday, danicky, magdelena, rainyjewels, natassha68 and rdgldy* 

im really enjoying the EB suede....so gorgeous...

rainyjewels, i bought these at BG.. :0


----------



## rainyjewels

here my new additions - i love them so much!  i didn't think the burgundy glittart came in the simple 70mm, but i'm glad i found them as i've always had a soft spot for burgundy glittart. i know they're not as hot as the ronrons but they're so comfy!










 the tortoise decoltissimos were also a surprise find i was ecstatic over - and let me tell you, they are outrageously comfortable. definitely my most comfy pair of shoes ever. now i want one in every color!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Ooh great additions!!! Those simples do look really comfy!!! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*Noah- *Your red Patent  triclos are fabulous!
*Rainyjewel-* Your new pairs are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Noah*~I  your Triclos! they are beautiful....and that color ...ahhh  arent they soooo comfy straight out of the box?!  I hope you'll enjoy yours as much as im enjoying mine...
*rainyjewels*~beautiful additions!  i especially like the red glittart Simples...


----------



## techie81

Thanks again everyone 

*Chins*, looking HOT!!!!  I'm sorry the VPs didn't work though. 

*blackmango*, TDF!!!   I tried to get those at BG a few weeks back and they were sold out...congrats!!!

*noah*, those Triclos are SO gorgeous...I want them more and more every time I see them!!!

*rainy*, GORGEOUS purchases...so in love with the glittart and tortoise...


----------



## danicky

*Rainy,* lovely purchases, congrats!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone!!! i'm really in love with them. do you guys know what other finishes the decoltissimos come in? i've seen camel/black kid, and navy/black patent.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rainy- I love your purchases! The Decoltissimo is such an underated beauty! They're gorgeous!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

EEk! I cannot keep up with all of the shoppers! Everyone's purchases are so nice. 

*Rainy*, the Declotissimo's are beautiful!! What a nice find. I love when I find things that I didn't go looking for!!


----------



## Tampachic

rainyjewels said:


> here my new additions - i love them so much!  i didn't think the burgundy glittart came in the simple 70mm, but i'm glad i found them as i've always had a soft spot for burgundy glittart. i know they're not as hot as the ronrons but they're so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tortoise decoltissimos were also a surprise find i was ecstatic over - and let me tell you, they are outrageously comfortable. definitely my most comfy pair of shoes ever. now i want one in every color!!!





OOOOOOOH!  Those tortoise Decoltissimos are TDF!   I've never seen those before.  They look a lot like Pigalles.  What is the difference? What is the heel height?  Are they new?


----------



## javaboo

Wow Rainy! I love your new additions!


----------



## rainyjewels

thank you all 

tampachic - they're brand new, from www.josephstores.com! they still have a good range of sizes, if you're interested  i have no idea what the difference is compared to the pigalles, but from what i hear about pigalles they're probably more comfortable? oh and they are 100mm. but...i can't tell they're 100mm at all! even comfier than my simples 100mm. yes indeedy!


----------



## bagpunk

are these "decoltissimo"? they look like pigalle? how are they different from pigalle?



rainyjewels said:


> [...]
> 
> the tortoise decoltissimos were also a surprise find i was ecstatic over - and let me tell you, they are outrageously comfortable. definitely my most comfy pair of shoes ever. now i want one in every color!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

rainy- your new additions are just lovely... feel free to give me a heads up anytime you decide to part with a pair or two


----------



## Chins4

rainyjewels said:


> chins - i've been THIS close to purchasing the black patent decolletes and wavering back and forth with the rolandos, but your pics make this shoe look amaaaazing! are they comfy? i hope the break in period goes well....
> 
> blackmango - holy cow love that EB suede! where did you snag those beauties from? ...they look so comfy....


 
Rainy - I find the Decolletes very comfortable (especially this pair as Evolkatie broke them in for me ) Love your Decoltissimos - very sexy!


----------



## hlp_28

*Rainy* - I have been looking for a pair of Decoltissimo for ages!!! Where did you find them??  I love them !!! It's soooooo hard to get them in my size. May I know how does the sizing runs for Decolt?? Some said TTS and others said run large. Can you please let me know?? I am wanting a pair too =)

Thanks.


----------



## noah8077

Than you to everyone for the great compliments!  And thanks to Magdalena for helping me out with the sizing on these!  You all are so great!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Rainy* Amazing additions! So unique and so stunning! Modeling pix please!

*Noah* You must know I loooove your Triclos! I am so very jealous!


----------



## lulabee

*Rainy, chins,noah, blackmango*- All absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lynn12

*Chins* - Gorgeous Decolletes!!!  They look HOT on you.  SEXY!!!!  
*Blackmango* - I love your blue suede shoes!!!  
*Rainy* - Red Glittart is stunning and tortoise is so sexy.  Modeling pics!!
*Noah* - I want you red Triclos!!!  I am so close to pulling the trigger on them.  They look fantastic on you.  :okay:


----------



## rainyjewels

hlp_28 said:


> *Rainy* - I have been looking for a pair of Decoltissimo for ages!!! Where did you find them?? I love them !!! It's soooooo hard to get them in my size. May I know how does the sizing runs for Decolt?? Some said TTS and others said run large. Can you please let me know?? I am wanting a pair too =)
> 
> Thanks.


 
hlp - i got them at www.josephstores.com - i don't often seens decolts anywhere either, so these were definitely a surprise find. i got the only size available that i thought would fit, which is actually my usual CL size, but they're definitely gaping at the heel. i think i could've gone TTS or maybe half a size larger. they're also generously cut in terms of toebox width so i don't THINK there's a need to size up more than half size for wider feet. 

thanks everyone for the kind words  i will definitely post modeling pics later tonight when i get home!


----------



## afcgirl

Here are my new-to-me Minibouts in Taupe  (sorry for horrible pics):









I love that I don't need perfect toenails for these!


----------



## techie81

Love them, afcgirl!


----------



## Tampachic

Afc, those Minibouts are great on you!  That is a shoe that I always find questionable when i see it, but apparently it just needs a foot in it.  Perfect daytime shoe.


----------



## lulabee

Really beautiful *afcgirl*!


----------



## danicky

*afcgirl,* love them. We are twins. lol


----------



## hlp_28

rainyjewels said:


> hlp - i got them at www.josephstores.com - i don't often seens decolts anywhere either, so these were definitely a surprise find. i got the only size available that i thought would fit, which is actually my usual CL size, but they're definitely gaping at the heel. i think i could've gone TTS or maybe half a size larger. they're also generously cut in terms of toebox width so i don't THINK there's a need to size up more than half size for wider feet.
> 
> Thanks rainy. This gives me a good idea of the sizing. Problem is looking for my sz 34.5. I had tried all the boutiques and none of them have this size in patent
> 
> But congratulations to you. I think decolts are very sexy. Please post modelling pics when you have time. We would love to see them


----------



## afcgirl

Thanks everyone!  They are really much cuter in person, I am a horrible photographer and I have a crappy camera.  I am so happy I bought them, I was so worried they would kill my feet but they are really comfortable.  I have narrow feet so I guess that helps.


----------



## meggyg8r

love how they look, *afcgirl*!  I, too, am always weary when I see them by themselves, but they look SO MUCH CUTER on someone's foot!! Love the outfit too.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*afc*~love youir minibouts!  I have gotten mine in the same color earlier this spring and i definitely got a lot of wear out of them.  I hope you will, too!! They look fantastic on you!!!!!!

*meggy*~love your new avatar...your pup looks sooo handsome in his shades LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ haha we were out tailgating for the Florida/Miami game this weekend and one of my friends decided the sun was too bright for him... yes, there was beer involved.


----------



## karwood

*afc: *Your taupe Minibouts are VERY lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ haha we were out tailgating for the Florida/Miami game this weekend and one of my friends decided the sun was too bright for him... yes, there was beer involved.


 
I was at the game too! It definitely was sunny! What a cute pic.


----------



## rainyjewels

afc - i LOVE those minibouts!!! sooo cute!

here're some modeling pics of the tortoise decoltissimos. i have NO idea why the first one has such weird bright halo-ish coloring lol but it shows the coloring of the tortoise pretty well i think. and the second one shows the pointy toe - not too witchy i hope?


----------



## rdgldy

I love them-very sexy, including the pointy front!


----------



## techie81

Beautiful, rainy!!!  I don't think they're witchy at all.


----------



## Rocky

rainyjewels said:


>



Sexay!


----------



## *Magdalena*

rainy~they are gorgeous and look fab on you...


----------



## Stinas

I havent been in here for a while...

Nice new additions everyone!!!
They all look lovely!


----------



## Tampachic

They look fabulous *rainyjewels*.


----------



## bagpunk

o wow those decoltissimo's toe boxes are long!


----------



## karwood

*rainy: *those are sexy! they look fabulous on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

*My Purse Addiction* I wish I had known!  We could have gotten together for some fabulousness   Although I don't know how fabulous we could have been in that scorching heat and humidity... oh, the Swamp.


----------



## afcgirl

Rainy, those look great on you!


----------



## rainyjewels

thank you guys!!!! i can't wait to wear them!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Rainy love them!!! so my style gotta look into those...


----------



## pinkandgreen

Tuition has kept me from expanding my collection, but here are my lizard simple pumps from Barney's last year. I have wider feet so they're not that comfy 
I also have patent yellow simple pumps but those are at my parents' house


----------



## JuneHawk

*pinkandgreen*, those are beautiful!


----------



## danicky

*Rainy,* very pretty.

*pinkandgreen*, they are lovely.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*pinkandgreen*~those lizard Simples look awesome on you!  They are beautiful


----------



## Noegirl05

Here are my horaslings (i think) I got for $179


----------



## mistyknightwin

Noegirl they are adorable!!! and a steal - With these big feet I'll never get a deal like that


----------



## pinkandgreen

thanks all! They are gorg but SO uncomfortable...seem to have no stretch at all. Oh well, the pains of having beautiful shoes


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^oh, im sorry to hear that theyre not comfy. Simples are usually the most comfy CLs out there.  

*Michelle*~they are adorable!!! AND what a great steal


----------



## keya

*pinkandgreen* ~ beautiful!


*noegirl* ~ Were you the one who got those off ebay? I kept wondering why no one bought them, they were a steal! 


*rainyjewels* ~ Great new additions! 


*afcgirl* ~ The Minibouts look great on you!


*noah8077* ~ The Tricolos are so pretty!


*chins* ~ The Decolletes are stunning! Sorry the glitterart VPs didn't work out for you.


*blackmango* ~ Wow, EB Yoyo Zeppas! I haven't seen those before, gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

I cannot keep up with this thread at all.  You all have such gorgeous CLs!

Here are my latest--Yasmine 100 in green satin.  Thanks to *leda* for the heads up on the new bluefly stock and *laureen* for looking out for me.  I love them so much I want them in 120s!

Any satin care tips?


----------



## JuneHawk

Lavender, they are gorgeous!  Satin care tips? Don't wear them


----------



## afcgirl

Love the lizard simples and the pink slings!  So cute!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Lav, *really pretty on you. I love the green. 

When I got my VN's, the girls suggested that I get some Scotchguard. When/if you do get it make sure you do not spray the sole.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that green Lav!!!! Yes, Scotch Guard in the red can.


----------



## keya

Lavender ~ Love the color! 
I too have heard that Scotch Guard works pretty well on satin.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love 'em, *Lav*!!!

*Noe*, love the color!!!

*Pink*, those are so timeless and chic!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Lav *that green is sublime!!!  I've been hankering for a pair of CLs in that color, just gotta find the perfect one for me (in an available size!)


----------



## b00mbaka

Now that is what I call a deal, *Noegirl05*! They look gorgeous on you


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lav*, congrats on the Yasmines!  I think your pictures really made me love that style!


----------



## rubyshoesday

So I know it's been awhile, but I do remember that people asked for modeling pics of my Gold Armadillos. I finally had a relatively light work day so I got home at a decent hour, which gave me time to play with my shoes and photo application. Without further delay my newest CL's....

P.S. Please pardon the dirty mirror and pasty legs


----------



## ally143

Oooh I love every single pair!! 

Ruby gorgeous color! I think I have to add those to my want list!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^The colour is what sold me on them. I was just 'ehh' about the other two metallics the armadillo's came in, but this light champagne gold was so pretty...


----------



## karwood

*pinkandgreen: *Your lizard Simples are beautiful. Sorry to hear they are not comfy. Have you tried getting them professionally stretched at a shoe repair?
*Noegirl: *Those are fabulous and what an insane deal!!!
*Lavender: *Gorgeous!!! Love the color!
*Rubyshoes:* Love your Armadillos!!! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

rubyshoesday said:


> So I know it's been awhile, but I do remember that people asked for modeling pics of my Gold Armadillos. I finally had a relatively light work day so I got home at a decent hour, which gave me time to play with my shoes and photo application. Without further delay my newest CL's....
> 
> P.S. Please pardon the dirty mirror and pasty legs



beautiful!


----------



## Tampachic

I love seeing everyone's shoes!  

*Pinkandgreen*, I think those are the first Simples that I've ever seen that I really liked.  Sorry they are uncomfortable... hopefully they will improve with each wear.  They still look brand new to me!  The perfect nuetral for fall.

*Noegirl*, Love the color and I love the deal even more.  Anything Barbie pink is ok by me.  Those Horaslings (sp?) look fabulous on you.

*Lavender*,  That green is awesome.  I wish I could pull that color off.  I've never seen the Yasmine before. Great find.

*Rubyshoes*, I've said it before- those are my FAVORITE Armadillos.


----------



## danicky

*Noegirl: *they are great and were a great deal. Congrats!!
*Lavender: *Love the color!
*Rubyshoes:* they look great on you.


----------



## rainyjewels

*pinkandgreen* - those simples are gorgeous! maybe try heat stretching them? or spray with alcohol then sock trick? that seems to work miracles for me even with the most stubborn shoes.

*noegirl* - those are so cute!!! and wow, great deal. i wish i could catch more great deals myself!!

*rubyshoes* - those are sooooo hot and actually look very comfy. great color. i'm starting to love the armadillos more and more!!

and *lavender* i keep going back to see your pics...i think these are one of those styles that look AMAZING on the foot much more so than stock pics. great buy, for sure.


----------



## Tampachic

My Pigalles arrived today!  

I'm so excited.  They are the sexiest pair of shoes I've ever seen.  
Thanks again Chins! 

Here are some photos, clearly I had a field day modeling them in my sweatpants all evening.


----------



## Tampachic

A couple of more:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow Tampachic, those look A M A Z I N G on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Lav*those are fab!!!!!  I love all greens!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Ruby*-That gold is magnificent!  Where did u get the gold ones?
*Tampa*-Hot Hot Hot!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Lav*-love your new additions! that green is so beautiful!!!
*Ruby*~ breathtaking!!!! love them in gold
*Tampa*~woohoo!!!look at those sexy legs...your Pigalles are TDF!! they look awesome on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

everyone has such fabulous new shoes!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks *ally143*! Major props to you, my CL shoe fairy for the hotline on the VP's! 

Thank you *karwood*, *JuneHawk*,* danicky *and **Magdalena* *for the lovely compliments!

*Rainyjewels*- They really are very comfortable, and in the right colours/combo's the armadillo's grew on me too!

Thank you so much *Tampachic*, I love your pigalles, and am very impressed at your ability to walk in those 120mm heels! 

*glamgrl921- *I found the gold ones while on vacation in London at the Mount st CL boutique.


----------



## Zophie

Tampachic, I loooove those pigalles!  Are they hard to walk in?  My 100 mm are pretty comfy, but that extra 20 mm might make a big difference.


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

*Tampachic* -- hubba bubba those are so sexy! You go girl!

*Pinkandgreen* --did you say yellow simples? Are they pale yellow or lemon? I'm so sorry they arent comfy for you. They are one of my favorite styles! Hope you can make them work...and if you cant - what size are you???

And to all the other ladies...I havent been on this thread in I dont know how long. All of you have lovely new shoes...Chins,Noe,Ruby,et al. Congrats!


----------



## bagpunk

OMG those look lovely on you!! how can you stand in those...? i wish i can! are they painful? can you walk OK in those?




Tampachic said:


> My Pigalles arrived today!
> 
> I'm so excited.  They are the sexiest pair of shoes I've ever seen.
> Thanks again Chins!
> 
> Here are some photos, clearly I had a field day modeling them in my sweatpants all evening.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*rubyshoesday* Your Armadillos are stunning!

*Tampachic *Gorgeous Pigalles!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Pinkandgreen *I am in love with your Lizard Simples!!!! TDF!!!

*Noegirl* gorgeous Horaslings! Congrats!

*Lavender* your Green Yasmines are divine!


----------



## Pimbi77

The *lizard SP* are absolutley amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing.:okay:
I love exotic leather like lizard, eel or python!
I would like to know how much were the lizard SP?
Thank you!
By the way...I would like to see your yellow patent SP!


----------



## sara999

oh man where's bogejay! he LOVES 120 black patent pigalles!


----------



## lulabee

rubyshoesday said:


> So I know it's been awhile, but I do remember that people asked for modeling pics of my Gold Armadillos. I finally had a relatively light work day so I got home at a decent hour, which gave me time to play with my shoes and photo application. Without further delay my newest CL's....
> 
> P.S. Please pardon the dirty mirror and pasty legs


 OMG *ruby*!!! I love them, they look like they are a perfect fit! How did you size in these?


----------



## lulabee

*Tampa,* those look really sexy on you!! Love all the pics!


----------



## afcgirl

Tampa those look great on you!  Are they comfortable to walk in?


----------



## pinkandgreen

ShoesInTheCity said:


> *Pinkandgreen* --did you say yellow simples? Are they pale yellow or lemon? I'm so sorry they arent comfy for you. They are one of my favorite styles! Hope you can make them work...and if you cant - what size are you???


 
The yellow simples are bright yellow--my favorite shoes by far. 










I hope the lizard ones can stretch out, I haven't been able to wear them out of the house yet because they feel so tight after about 15 min of walking around


----------



## pinkandgreen

Pimbi77 said:


> The *lizard SP* are absolutley amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing.:okay:
> I love exotic leather like lizard, eel or python!
> I would like to know how much were the lizard SP?
> Thank you!
> By the way...I would like to see your yellow patent SP!


 
Pics of the yellow SP are up 

I love the lizard so beautiful. i'm kicking myself b/c right after I got them, net a porter had eel SP on SALE in my size and I didn't buy them. 

The lizard sp cost $995


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ooooh very pretty yellow simples!! When did you get those? I love yellow, its my new fav color!


----------



## Pimbi77

Thanks *pinkandgreen* for your answer and the pics, both SP are so beautiful and I would love to have them.
I hope you can stretch the Lizards so you can walk them out.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Woo-woo *Ruby*...those are really beautiful!

*Tampa*, you and pigalle were MADE for each other!! HOT!

*Pink*, love the yellow!!! The simples are really growing on me...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ruby WOW! I need Armadillos in my life!!!
Tampa- Those are quickly becoming my favorite CLs!!! DH owes me a pair of these and I hope to get these on our Vegas trip.
Pink- OMG WHERE did you find the yellow??? As you see, I have a HUGE hole in my yellow section and those are just too cute for words!


----------



## Tampachic

*OohLetmesee, Glamgrl, Magdalena, Rdgldy, Rubyshoes, Zophie, Shoesinthecity, Bagpunk,Jetsetgo, Lulabee, Afc, Lovely, and Shoeaddict:
*(Sorry if I forgot anyone.)
Thank you so much for all of your compliments.  They are one of my HG's!!  I have seriously been looking for this shoe in my size since it came out a couple of years ago, thanks for sharing in my excitement.  

*Zophie, Bagpunk, and Afc*:  I do not find them at all hard to walk in.  I actually already have the Magenta Pigalle 120's (SO calls them my Barbie shoes) so I knew what I was getting myself into. I can walk in pretty much anything, but I won't wear shoes with a heel under 3 1/2 inches and you only find me in flats when I am going to the gym.  If you're not a heel girl, I would reccommend the 100's.  :okay:


----------



## keya

*pinkandgreen* ~ What a fun color! 


*rubyshoesday* ~ The Armadillos are gorgeous! 


*Tampachic* ~ Hot! Great legs too!


----------



## ledaatomica

LavenderIce said:


> Here are my latest--Yasmine 100 in green satin. Thanks to *leda* for the heads up on the new bluefly stock and *laureen* for looking out for me. I love them so much I want them in 120s!


 
wow they look amazing on you lav! I absolutely adore this color. I got mine a few days back also. They are so stunning in real life. 

Using any kind of stain guard will do the trick. I happen to use fabric scotchguard.


----------



## keya

I just received my leopard Ariella boots, I can't zip them up, boo! I'll still post pics, though (at some point)


----------



## aeross

Fabulous additions everyone. I love em all

*Keya *Oh no ! Are they very tight, do you think they can be stretched ?


----------



## keya

aeross said:


> Fabulous additions everyone. I love em all
> 
> *Keya *Oh no ! Are they very tight, do you think they can be stretched ?



I can't zip up the last 4 or so inches (I expected this since I don't have the slimmest calves :shame Is stretching pony hair even possible?  It just seems like a lot of trouble to go through for boots I probably wouldn't wear more than once or twice. The leopard is a bit too much, almost tacky (they were an _accidental_ ebay purchase ) but I still think they'd be fun with a simple outfit. Plus, if they fit me I could always have them dyed black  I really like the Alta Ariella style.


----------



## b00mbaka

keya said:


> I just received my leopard Ariella boots, I can't zip them up, boo! I'll still post pics, though (at some point)


 
Aww! Sometimes you have to scrunch up the boot and zipper it, then pull it up your calf


----------



## keya

b00mbaka said:


> Aww! Sometimes you have to scrunch up the boot and zipper it, then pull it up your calf



I just tried that, doesn't work. Thanks for the tip, though.  I guess the next step is calf lipo


----------



## oo_let_me_see

black kid simple 100s with chunky heel:

(Trying to decide if I should keep them.)


----------



## evolkatie

OMG! Those yellow simples! Where did you find them??


----------



## keya

oo_let_me_see ~ They look cute and comfy, congrats! 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I finally managed to squeeze my right calf into the Alta Ariellas. Right now my leg is thumping and I have muffin top, but I'm keeping them on in hopes of stretching them. :shame: Obviously they're not going to work since it took me about an hour to get one boot on and I think they're cutting off my circulation  But at least I got to take a pic. lol.


----------



## Chins4

Ladies, been offline for a couple of days - can't believe how many new arrivals there have been! They are ALL gorgeous, congrats


----------



## rockvixen76

*Keya*Out of curiosity how do these measure? in all the info I have seen it says that CL boots measure 33cm around calf, now I have measured my legs and it seems there isn't a hope in hell they'd ever fit, but I am curious as to how they measure in reality. I'd be very grateful if someone can measure their legs for me.


----------



## ledaatomica

^ my calves measure 12 inches at the widest part so around 30.5 cm. My alta ariellas arent tight on me but quite snug. 


*keya* I am sure there are boot stretchers out there. I havent tried it myself but heard about it, might be worth giving a shot.


----------



## cllover

I love the yellow simples!  Would want them if I weren't saving up for bubble gum ones!


----------



## keya

rockvixen76 said:


> *Keya*Out of curiosity how do these measure? in all the info I have seen it says that CL boots measure 33cm around calf, now I have measured my legs and it seems there isn't a hope in hell they'd ever fit, but I am curious as to how they measure in reality. I'd be very grateful if someone can measure their legs for me.



They're about 34 cm (35 on the widest part but since I'm measuring on the outside of the boot I think 34 cm is more correct) They're a size 38.5, I sized up hoping the calf area would also be a bit bigger. They also have an elastic part at the top that gives you a bit more room. 



ledaatomica said:


> ^ my calves measure 12 inches at the widest part so around 30.5 cm. My alta ariellas arent tight on me but quite snug.
> 
> 
> *keya* I am sure there are boot stretchers out there. I havent tried it myself but heard about it, might be worth giving a shot.



I'll look into it, thanks!  I quite like the Alta Ariella style and if I could get these to fit me comfortably I picture wearing the leopards with a black pencil skirt dress and then probably dying them black afterward.


----------



## pinkandgreen

evolkatie said:


> OMG! Those yellow simples! Where did you find them??


 


shoeaddictklw said:


> Pink- OMG WHERE did you find the yellow??? As you see, I have a HUGE hole in my yellow section and those are just too cute for words!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ooooh very pretty yellow simples!! When did you get those? I love yellow, its my new fav color!


 
Thanks all . I got them from Barney's in Boston last fall along w/ the lizard SPs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Pinkandgreen* your yellow simples are so cute. I love all the fluoros!

*oo_let_me_see* they look beautiful on you. They are very practical, so I think they are worth having unless keeping them will make it impossible to buy a more beloved pair.

*Keya* Wowza!


----------



## rdgldy

*Pinkandgreen* I just love the yellow simples!
*Pimbo-*gorgeous
*oo_let_me_see* -I really like them-the chunky heel is cute and retro
*Keya*-the boots are amazing.........

Here are my sixties-I did the sock stretching to get them to fit, but I did wear them all day today and not bad at all-

                                                                              __________________


----------



## keya

lol, thanks  I guess 


rdgldy ~ The Sixties looks great on you! How do you find the sizing in those? I have a pair that I originally bought for my mom but they didn't fit her. I sized up and they were too big.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you keya and Jet.  I'm not feeling the love for the chunky heel.

rdgldy, RETRO!!!  That's exactly what I was thinking when I ordered them.  But I'm afraid they may be misunderstood and look old lady-ish.  Maybe not HOT, but I'd settle for cute.  I don't think it's going to happen though.......my daughter came home from school today and said, "Mom, I hate these.....they are ugly!"  Great.  lol

Well, another pair came today and I LOVE them.....so 1 out of 2 ain't bad.    Let me introduce the gorgeous black satin VPs.  (I will make LC proud.)  hehehehe


----------



## oo_let_me_see

rdgldy, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love your satin VPs *oo_let_me_see*!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks MPA!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Oo_let_me_see*! _Reeeeeaaaaal_ nice, Mami!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

love all the new additions ladies!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*pink + green*--I love both of your simples!  I'm not much of a simple fan unless it comes in a nice texture or bright color, and both pairs are awesome.

*noegirl*--congrats on your slings!  Such a cute, girlie color.

*rubyshoesday*--I absolutely adore your gold Armadillos.  If I were going to get an Armadillo, those would be the ones I want.

*tampachic*--the black patent Pigalle 120 was made for you!  You're sex on a stick!

*oo_let_me_see*--Not feeling the chunky simple , but the satin VPs are   They look better on you than LC!

*keya*--keep trying with boot stretchers.  I know you got a good deal on them, I'd hate to see you let them go.  You have all the pairs that I can't get my hands on, so I have to live vicariously through you.

*rdgldy*--I like all of your retro and vintage finds!

Thanks to everyone who suggestion fabric scotchguard.  I need to protect my green satin Yasmines.  I cannot believe how much I love them.

*junehawk*--I don't wear satin ever, but these have reformed me.  I want more satin styles now.

Thanks again to *jimmyshoogirl*, *shoeaddict* (you're my color inspiration), *keya*, *lovely&amazing* (my nude and black combo girlfriend), *meggy*, *karwood*, *danicky,* *rdgldy*, *glamgrl921*, *magdalena*, *jetsetgo* (my red gaffers tape idol), l*aureen* (you made me love green satin!) and* leda* the all around glamourpuss who makes me think twice about going anywhere schleppy.

My apologies if I missed anyone's new CLs or comments.  This felt like writing CD liner notes and I'm no rock star.


----------



## rdgldy

keya said:


> lol, thanks  I guess
> 
> 
> rdgldy ~ The Sixties looks great on you! How do you find the sizing in those? I have a pair that I originally bought for my mom but they didn't fit her. I sized up and they were too big.



I got them a 1/2 size smaller than my regular  (non-CL size)-I am usually a 39 and I got the 38.5, which were a little tight, but after stretching were fine. A 39 would have been perfect.  I got a pair a while back that were a 40 and they were huge, even with pads in them, etc, so I guess true to size is about right.


----------



## rdgldy

oo_let_me_see-I love the satin VPs!

Thank you all for your complements!


----------



## afcgirl

Love the satin VPs and the yellow simples!


----------



## Tampachic

*Rdgldy*, the sixties look reat on you!  The perfect work shoe.  And I always did a sexy pencil skirt. 
*Oohletmesee*,  LC would definitely be proud.  I love those!  The perfect classic. 

Thanks Lavender!  I actually wore them out tonight.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Awww Lav!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddictklw said:


> Awww Lav!!!


 
I should rephrase that.  You're my rainbow inspiration.


----------



## LavenderIce

rainyjewels said:


> *pinkandgreen* - those simples are gorgeous! maybe try heat stretching them? or spray with alcohol then sock trick? that seems to work miracles for me even with the most stubborn shoes.
> 
> *noegirl* - those are so cute!!! and wow, great deal. i wish i could catch more great deals myself!!
> 
> *rubyshoes* - those are sooooo hot and actually look very comfy. great color. i'm starting to love the armadillos more and more!!
> 
> and *lavender* i keep going back to see your pics...i think these are one of those styles that look AMAZING on the foot much more so than stock pics. great buy, for sure.


 
rainy--Thanks!  I've always liked the way the Yasmine looked, but wearing them brought my admiration to a whole new level.  I cannot believe that I love them this much.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

keya said:


> oo_let_me_see ~ They look cute and comfy, congrats!
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I finally managed to squeeze my right calf into the Alta Ariellas. Right now my leg is thumping and I have muffin top, but I'm keeping them on in hopes of stretching them. :shame: Obviously they're not going to work since it took me about an hour to get one boot on and I think they're cutting off my circulation  But at least I got to take a pic. lol.


 

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## javaboo

I know not many of you purchased these but I  them.

Gold NP Glitters:





Modeling:





I've included a picture of my MC glitters so you can see the difference. My MC seems more silver to me but if I get a chance to find the silver in my size I'll probably buy those too!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Javaboo, this is the first time I'm seeing a pair of the all gold modeled.  So gorgeous.  I like them even better than the silver!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

I think I like the all gold better than the all silver too - they're gorgeous (so are the silver but I  these even more)! Thanks for the modeling pictures!


----------



## javaboo

Thank you *oo_let_me_see* and *shoecrazy*! The silver one would be perfect for anyone wanting a pair of wedding shoes but these are so pretty I just want to stare at them all day!


----------



## meggyg8r

*javaboo* those are hot!! I love them on you!


----------



## rdgldy

they are gorgeous in gold


----------



## shaq91

javaboo those are HOTTT!


----------



## Chins4

Those look GORGEOUS on you Java :okay: Loving your pedi too


----------



## karwood

*Tampachic: *Your Pigalles look gorgeous on you! Congrats!
*pinkand green: *those are fun and fabulous!
*oo_let_me_see: *Love the Simples. They look comfly and perfect for a long at work. They look comfly and perfect for a long at work. If you are not feelin them, then I would return or exchange them for another pair. On the other hand, those Satin VP are stunning!!! 
*rdgldy: *Very classic and stylish!! They are gorgeous!
*keya:* I LOOOVVEE your FABULOUS boots! I REALLY hope they work out for you.
*javaboo: *The NP Gold Glitter look much better when modeled on. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

java--The all gold glitter NP is amazing!  There's something completely different about them compared to the MC and all silver one.  I think they look more versatile than the others.  You should get the all silver and all black ones to round out your collection.


----------



## snf8

gorgeous gorgeous *java*! the mc and gold are def my fav glitters!


----------



## danicky

*oo_let_me_see: *they are great. Love them.
*rdgldy: *They are gorgeous!
*keya:* really sexy. 
*javaboo:* they are so pretty*.*


----------



## LaDonna

*javaboo* those are gorgeous


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ohhhh Sab I like those!!!


----------



## hlp_28

Javaoo, those are GORGEOUS !!!! I have always want the Gold Glitters too!!! Where did you get them??


----------



## LaDonna

*java *i had to come back and admire your new glitters.  they look nice on you!


----------



## funandsun

javaboo said:


> I know not many of you purchased these but I  them.
> 
> Gold NP Glitters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've included a picture of my MC glitters so you can see the difference. My MC seems more silver to me but if I get a chance to find the silver in my size I'll probably buy those too!


 
Those are gorgeous!!  I want glitters too!  Love the pictures.  It kind of cracks me up because I can just picture you lying at the foot of the stairs, feet up, camera in hand, just to get the perfect shot!!  What we girls won't do to show off our beauties!:okay:


----------



## lulabee

OMG, so many gorgeous new additions everyone!!!


----------



## clk55girl

Ladies, you all look FABULOUS! 

Love those MC glitters on you Sab! 

Okay ladies, this is my first pair of CL's.   I'm normally a YSL kinda gal, but I couldn't resist.  I just got them yesterday from the SCP boutique.  What do you think ladies?  Honest opinions are welcome, I'm a CL newbie so I'd appreciate any feedback.   Are these keepers or not?  I'll try to get some modeling pics up this weekend.  I also included a group pic with my new YSL's.


----------



## LavenderIce

clk55girl said:


> Ladies, you all look FABULOUS!
> 
> Love those MC glitters on you Sab!
> 
> Okay ladies, this is my first pair of CL's.  I'm normally a YSL kinda gal, but I couldn't resist. I just got them yesterday from the SCP boutique. What do you think ladies? Honest opinions are welcome, I'm a CL newbie so I'd appreciate any feedback.  Are these keepers or not? I'll try to get some modeling pics up this weekend. I also included a group pic with my new YSL's.
> 
> View attachment 541800
> 
> 
> View attachment 541801
> 
> 
> View attachment 541802


 
I LOVE your No. Barres!!!  Absolutely love them and your YSLs.  They are keepers in my book.    I am waiting for a pair myself.  Until I receive mine, I would love to see your modeling pics.


----------



## clk55girl

LavenderIce said:


> I LOVE your No. Barres!!! Absolutely love them and your YSLs. They are keepers in my book.  I am waiting for a pair myself. Until I receive mine, I would love to see your modeling pics.


 
Aww, thank you Lavender.   I feel much better now.  The manager at SCP and I were laughing because she kept trying to tell me about the different models and I had to keep reminding her that I'm a CL virgin. :shame:  I kind of wanted them in black, but the camel totally elongates the legs.  I promise I'll try to get modeling pics up by tomorrow.  BTW, SA's at the new SCP boutique are super sweet and personable.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Java* what spectacular NPs! So pretty!

*clk55girl* fab No Barres! (and Tributes too!)


----------



## LaDonna

*clk55girl* congrats on a great 1st pair.  love the no barres!  modeling pics please.


----------



## karwood

*clk55girl: *The No Barres make a fabulous first pair!! Congrats on Your new CLs and your YSL Tributes, they are TDF!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CLK- That is THE BEST pair you could have bought! They are so gorgeous! I need those in my life!  congrats!!


----------



## xegbl

I just got the nude VP and the Jaws were from 2 mths ago


----------



## clk55girl

Thank you *JetSetGo, LaDonna, karwood, shoeaddictklw* for the sweet comments!    Aww, the ladies in the CL forum are just as sweet as the ladies in my "homeroom" Chanel forum!   Thanks for the compliments and I'll get some modeling pics up tomorrow.  DF is home and I had to "hide" my new purchases again.  I try to break out my new loot slowly so he doesn't go into shock.


----------



## clk55girl

*xegbl:* Those are absolutely STUNNING!! The jaws are a work of art!  Congrats, you look fabulous in them!  Eeeek, I'm going to get into so much trouble with CL's.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

xegbl said:


> I just got the nude VP and the Jaws were from 2 mths ago



AAAAAAAAAHHHHHH <that is the sound of me screaming because I seem to be the only one in the world that cannot find the jaws>!!!!


Don't mind me, I am really admiring them! They are both very beautiful!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*xegbl- Those jaws are just a SASSY classic! I  them soo much! I too, cannot find these in my size.  *


----------



## LavenderIce

xegbl said:


> I just got the nude VP and the Jaws were from 2 mths ago


 
You've got two must have CLs!  They look beautiful on you.


----------



## danicky

*xegbl:* 2 gorgeous pairs. Congrats!!!


----------



## xegbl

*clk55girl, jimmyshoogirl, shoeaddictklw, danicky, lavenderIce: *thanks for the compliment, I love the VP-style as it is comfortable and can be dressed up and down... Hope to get more variety of that style like pony hair, roccia python (my UHG!!), exotics esp.... but the recent summer sale has done too much damage to my bank a/c !!

However i will always break my ban for a good CL deal !!! Thus, let me know if anyone sees one in a size 38!!


----------



## Tampachic

Thanks Karwood!

Javaboo, those gold glitter's are hot on you.  

CLK55, welcome to the other side.   (The dark side, hehe.)  Love your CL's but I am partial to the black and gold Tributes.  WOW. Congrats on some great purchases and good stealth work (with the hiding).

Xegbl, congrats on the nude VP must-have.  Also, you inspired me to pull out my Jaws this weekend. (I usually just worship them, and since it's rainy season in Florida they have found themselves on house arrest.) BTW: is that St. Petersburgundy on your toes?  Got that pedi color today! Love it.


----------



## karwood

*xegbl: *Your Nude VPs and Jaws look beautiful on you!!! Congrats on your two lovely new additions!


----------



## Chins4

clk55 - love your No Barres (but love your black Tributes even more)

xegbl - hot shoes! I WISH I could find those Jaws in my size they are TDF !


----------



## Souzie

My new additions...


----------



## oo_let_me_see

xsouzie, those are so beautiful and different.


----------



## shoecrazy

xsouzie - I love both pairs on you, but particularly your gold tenues!


----------



## keya

*xsouzie *~ Both pairs look great on you, congrats! 


*xegbl* ~ Those python Jaws are TDF!


*javaboo *~ Love the gold Glitters!


*clk55girl* ~ Definite keepers.


----------



## keya

The second of my "accidental" ebay purchases arrived today: Black suede ankle tie booties.

I actually like these a lot more than I thought I would, simply because they're practical. The only other pair of booties I have are the Laponos, and sometimes I feel a bit silly walking around on heels that high when everyone around me is in flats. :shame: The heel on these measure 100mm on the outside and 90mm on the inside (I'm not entirely sure which way is the correct way to measure them) which makes them perfect for everyday wear.


----------



## lulabee

Love them *keya!* Modeling pics!!!!!!


----------



## keya

^ Will do later, the ones I took were too crappy and right now I have company  
Thanks, btw!


----------



## LaDonna

those are so cute *keya*.  can't wait for the modeling pics!


----------



## LaDonna

those jaws are lovely *xegbl*.


----------



## karwood

*xsouzie:* Both of your CLs are beautiful and they look gorgeous on you!

*keya: *I totally love your booties! Can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## Chins4

Love your Tenues Xsouzie 

Keya, cute booties! Just dying to see modelling pics


----------



## danicky

*xsouzie,* very pretty.

*Keya,* love them.


----------



## may3545

OMG Keya, those booties are to die for! Can't wait for modeling pics!


----------



## morfoula

watchandplot said:


> *think its all fun and games*
> *this forums DISCLAIMER:* Advice submitted herein merely reflects the opinions of the respective poster and are not official item authentications
> 
> 
> to all the bloggers on this forum it is only a matter of time until a attorney file civil suit with the jursidication of this forum for interfering with law enforced contracts on eBay.. you all are not authorized by the trademark owner to give professional advice to the public about the brand in question.. people are misleading other innocent people of the public on this forum about the authentcity of this brand. we have seen legit auctions taken down because of bad advice from bloggers on this forum. and it must stop.. you people thinks it is all fun and games until a civil suit is filed for damages and the court gives an order to subpeno records for ip address's from this thread and some of you recive certified letters in the mail to apperar before a judge.. its only a matter of time people..thats why this forum has a disclaimer.. see above.. nice day ladys



excuse me? we are doing no harm to anyone. when people post things as "authentic" and they truly ARE NOT, we as buyers on ebay have EVERY right to tell the general public not to purchase that item, as well as report them. if it wasn't right for us to report them, then there would be no such thing as reporting a seller on ebay.
please remove yourself from this forum!!!!! you are not welcome with your threats.


----------



## *Lo

watchandplot said:


> *think its all fun and games*
> *this forums DISCLAIMER:* Advice submitted herein merely reflects the opinions of the respective poster and are not official item authentications
> 
> 
> to all the bloggers on this forum it is only a matter of time until a attorney file civil suit with the jursidication of this forum for interfering with law enforced contracts on eBay.. you all are not authorized by the trademark owner to give professional advice to the public about the brand in question.. people are misleading other innocent people of the public on this forum about the authentcity of this brand. we have seen legit auctions taken down because of bad advice from bloggers on this forum. and it must stop.. you people thinks it is all fun and games until a civil suit is filed for damages and the court gives an order to subpeno records for ip address's from this thread and some of you recive certified letters in the mail to apperar before a judge.. its only a matter of time people..thats why this forum has a disclaimer.. see above.. nice day ladys


 

:ban::dftt::back2topic:

Stop spamming all the threads with this BS


----------



## Leescah

^  OK that's either a very serious case of sour grapes or just someone who has a little bit too much time on their hands. No one here thinks it's fun and games - which is why we have that authentication thread - to protect people from spending hundreds of dollars/pounds on counterfeit shoes. 

Please stop throwing long words and apparently legal jargon around to make yourself seem more intelligent than you clearly are - it's not big nor clever. If you want to sell your shoes then I'm sure iOffer will be pleased to receive your business.


----------



## *Magdalena*

GIRLS, we are WAY too smart to waste our breath on another loser that needs desperate attention. Dont commment on it-that's what this individual wants! he/she feeds off of it....BACK TO THE TOPIC


----------



## Leescah

well said Mags (although I too am guilty of letting myself comment too quickly as well hehe!) :back2topic:


----------



## ally143

Lovely shoes everybody!! I can even name every single one...I would never finish!! Congrats to all!


----------



## Leescah

keya said:


>


 
Keya I am loving these, can't wait to see modelling pics!!!!


----------



## morfoula

girls! i'm sorry i commented to quickly! i couldn't help myself!
ughhh when am i gonna find my birthday shoes


----------



## Leescah

morfoula said:


> girls! i'm sorry i commented to quickly! i couldn't help myself!
> ughhh when am i gonna find my birthday shoes


 
 know that feeling all too well girl!!!  hey are you coming to the NYC meet this month?


----------



## surlygirl

keya said:


> The second of my "accidental" ebay purchases arrived today: Black suede ankle tie booties.
> 
> I actually like these a lot more than I thought I would, simply because they're practical. The only other pair of booties I have are the Laponos, and sometimes I feel a bit silly walking around on heels that high when everyone around me is in flats. :shame: The heel on these measure 100mm on the outside and 90mm on the inside (I'm not entirely sure which way is the correct way to measure them) which makes them perfect for everyday wear.


 
Wow ... love these, keya!


----------



## morfoula

i'm already in NYC 
me and stinas are probably gonna come together.... god willing


----------



## Leescah

^ cool, maybe your birthday shoes will be found during that shopping trip, then!


----------



## *Magdalena*

awww..guys!  im jealous-i really want to be there, too!!! make sure to take lots and lots of pictures and report on what is new!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

KEYA..cute boots


----------



## more_CHOOS

Got a nice surprise in the mail today!!!  I was a little lazy on the watermarking


----------



## carlinha

more_CHOOS said:


> Got a nice surprise in the mail today!!!  I was a little lazy on the watermarking



oohhh !!  i have been eyeing those on freakbay... they look lovely on you!


----------



## Chins4

That colour is gorgeous - congrats!



more_CHOOS said:


> Got a nice surprise in the mail today!!! I was a little lazy on the watermarking


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Stunning Rolandos *More_Choos*! That is my _favorite_ color in them!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks *carlinha, Chins4, and lovely&amazing!*  I didn't think I would like them in grey, but they look so much better IRL.  I went up 1 whole size.  I probably could have gone up 1/2 size but the toe box feels so much better in a 36.  A little loose but I'll make them work!


----------



## surlygirl

Those look fantastic, more_CHOOS!


----------



## sara999

what a great neutral colour for the rolandos!!

keya those look so cute...i couldn't stand them in stock photos i can't wait for modelling pictures!!


----------



## karwood

*more_choos:  GORGEOUS!!!!!*


----------



## keya

Thanks, Leescah, sara_999, surlygirl, more_CHOOS, LaDonna, lulabee, karwood, chins, danicky and may3545 


*more_CHOOS* ~ Wow, love the gray Rolandos they're gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

xsouzie--Your tenues and Hi Tina (?) look fabulous!

keya--great booties!  I am sure they look TDF on you as all of your other CLs.

more_CHOOS--your grey Rolandos are HOT!


----------



## rockvixen76

Loving everyones new shoes!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*surlygirl, sara999, keya, and LavenderIce, rockvixen76: *THANK YOU ladies!


----------



## legaldiva

xsouizie--Those Hi Tinas are GORGEOUS!!  Are they white or more nude?  I had them in gold, and I'm still kicking myself for selling them!


----------



## keya

Thanks, LavenderIce 


Here are the modeling pics of the Boulogne booties 












Since I have a feeling that I'll get a lot of wear out of these I plan on adding Best Skins Forever to the soles and see how that works out. Does anyone know a good way of getting sticker residue off the sole? I know I read how to somewhere but I didn't pay attention


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome keya!  And, I was right they look TDF on you!

btw, more_CHOOS I like your zebra print footstool or ottoman thingy that you have your Rolandos on.


----------



## surlygirl

I already commented on the boots, keya, but the modeling pics just make them look even better! I didn't pay much attention to this boot when it was still on NM, but now I want. You'll definitely get a ton of wear out of those! Congrats on another great find!


----------



## more_CHOOS

LavenderIce said:


> btw, more_CHOOS I like your zebra print footstool or ottoman thingy that you have your Rolandos on.


 
$10 at Marshalls  I think it's a footstool...but I use it to sit on when I'm putting on makeup


----------



## ally143

*keya* I love the booties! What is Best Skins Forever? 
Ooh to remove the sticker residue, I use Goo Gone with a paper towel, make sure you remove the residue b/c it is oily! HTH!!


----------



## carlinha

here are my recent purchases in the last few weeks... i started my own thread on them, but i am reposting them here cuz i  them so much...

helmuts











VP orlato, ghana print (leopard) pony hair





Roccia python simples, about 2 whole sizes too big for me, but at the bargain price, i HAD to get them, so now after 2 layers of tip toes & heel grips on each shoe, they FIT!


----------



## carlinha

and my very recent score on ebay, just arrived a few hours ago from dublin, ireland:
cream patent leather mad mary (SO AMAZINGLY FIERCE!  i LOVE THEM!!!)


----------



## ally143

I just received my EB Rolandos!! I'm soo happy I think I'm gonna wear them right now, no matter what plans I have! LOL!!


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous ally!!


----------



## carlinha

ally143 said:


> I just received my EB Rolandos!! I'm soo happy I think I'm gonna wear them right now, no matter what plans I have! LOL!!



KARLA!!!! YAY!!!!   they are so stunning on you!

i emailed saskia and unfortunately she had no EB rolandos or declics in my size, just forest green and red... the search continues!  

you should go somewhere special tonight!  where?!?!


----------



## ally143

babypie said:


> Gorgeous ally!!


 
Thanks!! 



carlinha said:


> KARLA!!!! YAY!!!!  they are so stunning on you!
> 
> i emailed saskia and unfortunately she had no EB rolandos or declics in my size, just forest green and red... the search continues!
> 
> you should go somewhere special tonight! where?!?!


 
Thanks Carlinha!! I'm sure you'll find them! I'll keep my eyes open for you :okay:


----------



## LavenderIce

ally--the EB Rolandos look fabulous on you!  I am loving your fuschia VPs as well.


----------



## noah8077

more_CHOOS said:


> Got a nice surprise in the mail today!!! I was a little lazy on the watermarking


 

EEEK!  I love those, I have been looking at some on ebay, but they are a 1/2 size too big and I am having such a hard time finding the right size of shoes.  So sad!  Congrats on them, they are beautiful!


----------



## Souzie

*oo_let_me_see*, *shoecrazy*, *keya*, *karwood*, *chins4*, *daniky*, *lavenderice*, 
*legaldiva*: Thanks!!  They're more of an ivory color.  I was originally looking for them in gold or bronze but these changed my mind.


----------



## noah8077

ally143 said:


> I just received my EB Rolandos!! I'm soo happy I think I'm gonna wear them right now, no matter what plans I have! LOL!!


 
The more I see these the more I want them.  They are beautiful, as are many of your shoes I have seen posted. (I LOVE your pink ones too!)


----------



## more_CHOOS

ally...the EB Rolandos look great on you!


----------



## techie81

So easy to get behind in this thread... 

*pinkandgreen*, I so love your lizard Simples...beautiful! And the yellow patent Simples...wow!!!

*noegirl*, beautiful!  And such a great deal!

*Lav*, love love love your Yasmines...SO in love with that color!  I am determined to own a pair in that color someday!!!!!

*ruby*, looove the Armadillos!!!

*tampa*, the Pigalles look amazing on you!!

*oo_let_me_see*, looove your satin VPs!!

*keya*, hope you can make them work...they look fab! And I love your booties!

*rdgldy*, love the Sixties on you!

*javaboo*, the gold looks amazing on you!!! Congrats!!

*clk*, love your No Barres!  And the Tributes 

*xegbl*, so in love with your Jaws...and the nude VPs are TDF!

*xsouzie*, both pairs are beautiful!!

*more_CHOOs*, those are amazing!!!  I wasn't sure about the gray but now, OMG I want.

*ally*, your EB Rolandos look so hot on you!  I know the feeling...I wanted to wear mine ASAP but I made myself wait until I had them treated.


----------



## JetSetGo!

So many beautiful shoes!!!!!

*noah *those Grey Patent Rolandos are amaaaazing! 

*keya*, *ally* & *carlinha*


----------



## rdgldy

*Keya, Xsouzie, More_Choos, Ally*, *Carlinha, *amazingly beautiful new shoes-so many different colors and styles-I love them all!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ally143 said:


> I just received my EB Rolandos!! I'm soo happy I think I'm gonna wear them right now, no matter what plans I have! LOL!!


----------



## ally143

*LavenderIce *&* noah8077*
Thanks!! I still owe everybody modeling pics of my fuschia VPs

*more_CHOOS*, *JSG*, *rdgldy*, and *jimmyshoogirl* 

Thank you :shame:

*techie81* 
Thanks!! I'm getting ready, and I'm hesitating whether to wear them out tonight...but you're totally right, I should wait...now I'm deciding who's going out for a ride tonight


----------



## Chins4

Congrats! They are sooooooooooooo HOT! :okay:



ally143 said:


> I just received my EB Rolandos!! I'm soo happy I think I'm gonna wear them right now, no matter what plans I have! LOL!!


----------



## meggyg8r

wow I am WAY behind... everyone's recent purchases are AMAZING!! congrats ladies!!


----------



## ally143

Thanks *Chins*!!

Here are some of my latest additions...I still owe you the Fuxia and Purple VPs
Nude Patent VP 






 
Black Marazul






 
Yellow Satin VN






 
Grey Flannel NP


----------



## noah8077

New beautiful babies thanks to the *fabulous* Shoecrazy (thanks again)!


----------



## noah8077

Ally I love all of your shoes, makes me want more and more and more........


----------



## techie81

Ooh, congrats on the glitter NPs, Noah!!!

Beautiful additions, ally!!!


----------



## ally143

Thank you *Noah*!! 

I loove your glitters 

I had to give mine up! I tried to squeeze into a 39, but they were just too small for me! At least my sister got to keep them!! I'm on the lookout for a 40

Thanks *techie*! 

I have to post better quality pics! Now that I look at them, I should have kept the original size...oh well, next time!


----------



## LaDonna

*carlinha* love your new additions!  both the mm's and helmut's look great on you.  nice tanned legs btw.

*ally* love the eb rolandos!  congrats
oops...i didn't see your other additions.  all of them are fabulous!  especially love the yellow vn's 

*noah* the glitters are lovely on your feet!


----------



## carlinha

ally & noah, your new purchases are lovely... i especially love nude patent VP & the glitters... never thought i would be into them, but the more and more i see them, the more i want!

ladonna - thank you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Holy crap I am WAY behind! I promise I will comment on each and every one of your GORGEOUS shoes but in the mean time, they are all so wonderful!


----------



## techie81

ally, I just looked at your entire collection (the links in your sig). Wow!!!!


----------



## carlinha

noah8077 said:


> New beautiful babies thanks to the *fabulous* Shoecrazy (thanks again)!



by the way, for those of you who own the glitters, how have you found the glitters... do they come off the shoe or are they well-glued on?  i would be so afraid to wear these out...


----------



## *Magdalena*

Everyone, gorgeous additions!!!! * Ally*, I especially  your grey flannel NPs!! I want those!!!!!!!!


----------



## danicky

*carlinha* love your new additions! 

*ally* love all the new additions. They look great on you.

*noah* they are lovely !!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ally* Gorgeous additions!!! They are all so beautiful!

*Noah* TDF!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Ally* I love all your new additions!  I love the color of the VNs.. I haven't seen that before!

*Noah* your MC Glitters are sublime!!!!  Wear them proudly!!


----------



## LavenderIce

ally143--great additions.  You need to do a collection thread with modeling pics!  

noah--congrats on the glitters!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm just  over everyone's purchases!! I'm on a ban right now, but I love seeing all the great buys.


----------



## Chins4

Noah, nice purchase - they look fab on you:okay:


----------



## 8seventeen19

New EB.. er purple.. not really sure the color IRL Pigalles


----------



## legaldiva

Those glitters are just so gorgeous, *noah*!


----------



## LavenderIce

krystal--are those 100s or 120?  They are fab!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you everyone for the compliments, I can't wait to find a place to wear them out!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> krystal--are those 100s or 120?  They are fab!



They're 100s. Wish they were 120s! 
Thanks!!


----------



## LaDonna

*shoeaddict* they look great on you!  congrats!


----------



## morfoula

shoeaddictklw said:


> New EB.. er purple.. not really sure the color IRL Pigalles




UGH! those are fabulous! 
I need an EB pair in my life!


----------



## karwood

*more_choos: *Absolutely gorgeous!
*carlinha: *You have a beautiful collection of CLs!!
*ally: *Gotta love those EB Rolandos. I have the same pair and I am alays mesmerized by them! And the rest of your new addition are fa-bu-lous!!!
*noah: *your VP Glitters look beautiful on you!!Congrats!
*shoeaddict: *Love your Pigalles! From the pics they are looking EB. Whether they are Purple or EB, they are still gorgeous


----------



## rdgldy

great shoes, ladies!


----------



## Chins4

shoeaddictklw said:


> New EB.. er purple.. not really sure the color IRL Pigalles


 
 those Pigalles!!!  Where did you get them?


----------



## b00mbaka

I love them, *shoeaddictklw*!They look EB in your pictures.


----------



## danicky

*shoeaddictklw,* love them. Congrats!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm working on a pair of EB shoes.  I hope the bidding doesn't get ridiculously out of hand!


----------



## karwood

My just arrived pair of Grey Suede Rolando. Will post modeling pics later today or tomorrow. I just got my toes done and the polish(OPI Lincoln Park after Midnight) is still tacky, I don't want to ruin my new CL shoes or my toes


----------



## noah8077

^^^These are so pretty.  I am desperately searching for a pair of Grey shoes!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thank you ladies...

I see some new additions....
*carlinha:* i love your collection...gorgeous!
*noah:* VP glitters are beautiful...i think i want one, but i'm afraid it might not be comfortable...
*krystal*: Love the Pigalles, they look great on you...love the color!!!
*Karwood:* can't wait for modeling pics of those rolandos!!


----------



## danicky

*Karwood*, they are very pretty.


----------



## ally143

Thanks everybody!! 

*LaDonna*, *carlinha*, *Magdalena*, *danicky*, *JSG*, *meggy*, *Lavender*, and *karwood *thanks for the kind words!

*shoeaddict* I love the color/style combo...I'm a sucker for blue!! Congrats!!

*karwood* those rolandos are stunning...hope to see modeling pics soon!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shoeaddict*- Those pigalles are TDF!!
*Karwood-* I love those Rolando's, may I ask where you got them, they are gorgeous?


----------



## techie81

shoeaddict, those Pigalles are TDF!!!!!!!!!!    It's interesting how different the EB looks compared to mine when taken with a flash...it looks almost purple. 

karwood, OMG, beautiful!!!


----------



## Vixxen

If someone doesn't tell me where I can buy suede Pigalles...I MIGHT DIE TONIGHT! Do you really want that on your conscience?   What colors do they come in?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Vixxen- No idea where to get the suede ones from.. I got them at a super steal from Ebay.... I STILL cannot believe no one else tried to outbid me!


----------



## Vixxen

What!!! No one tried to outbid you? Well, then they were meant to be yours. Which ebay network is it that you guys use? It can't be the regular American ebay! It can't be. It has to be some fantasy parallel universe ebay.


----------



## Noegirl05

those grey rolandos are simply stunning!!


----------



## babypie

shoeaddictklw said:


> New EB.. er purple.. not really sure the color IRL Pigalles


 
WOW!


----------



## CLGirl

OMG!! Karwood your collection is tdf.  I just saw your slide show, because I couldn't stop looking at your post of the Gray Rolandos.  They are so beautiful, I want want want!  Finally I saw the link to your slide show, wow what a collection!


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> My just arrived pair of Grey Suede Rolando. Will post modeling pics later today or tomorrow. I just got my toes done and the polish(OPI Lincoln Park after Midnight) is still tacky, I don't want to ruin my new CL shoes or my toes


  So gorgeous *karwood*!!!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

karwood said:


> My just arrived pair of Grey Suede Rolando. Will post modeling pics later today or tomorrow. I just got my toes done and the polish(OPI Lincoln Park after Midnight) is still tacky, I don't want to ruin my new CL shoes or my toes



So so beautiful!


----------



## ashakes

Beautiful shoes ladies!  I haven't been in this thread in ages and there are simply too many of you to name! LOL  I say this every so often and then I get behind b/c you ladies buy too fast, but I will try to keep up more often!





Vixxen said:


> If someone doesn't tell me where I can buy suede Pigalles...I MIGHT DIE TONIGHT! Do you really want that on your conscience?  What colors do they come in?


 
Those suede pigalles were from Bergdorf Goodman originally more than likely. I bought them last fall and returned them b/c the color wasn't what I was looking for.  They photographed EB, but were a cross between EB and purple IRL.  I was looking for the EB rolando at the time and thought these would suffice since the rolandos were out of stock then.  So, you can try calling BG and seeing if they have anything left. Otherwise, scour Ebay. 

They look great on you *Krstyal*!  SEXY!


----------



## ashakes

Karwood, those gray rolandos are gorgeous!  What a fab find!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Karwood- OMG those are gorgeous! I  grey so much! That's like a cool blue grey too... even better!


----------



## karwood

*noah, ally, techie, ladylouboutin, CLGirl, noegirl,shoeaddict,danicky, more_choos,lullabee,shoecrazy and ashakes: *Thank you so much for the very nice compliments!
*ladylouboutin: *I got these on eBay. Thanks to my fellow tPFers for posting on the "HTF and Great Deals CL" thread!!!

Well, here are the modeling pics. They are 1/2 size bigger from the size I usually wear in CLs. There is a bit of a heel slippage, but I am sure Heavenly Heelz will do the trick.








http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/114_1426-1.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll98/khkarwood/114_1426-1.jpg


----------



## morfoula

karwood said:


> *noah, ally, techie, ladylouboutin, CLGirl, noegirl,shoeaddict,danicky, more_choos,lullabee,shoecrazy and ashakes: *Thank you so much for the very nice compliments!
> *ladylouboutin: *I got these on eBay. Thanks to my fellow tPFers for posting on the "HTF and Great Deals CL" thread!!!
> 
> Well, here are the modeling pics. They are 1/2 size bigger from the size I usually wear in CLs. There is a bit of a heel slippage, but I am sure Heavenly Heelz will do the trick.


 

to DIE FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Krystal*-your EB Pigalles are hot hot hot!!! congrats on scoring a pair
*Karwood*~i am truly in love with that color!!!!! they are soooooo beautiful!!  you made me consider the grey suede Declics


----------



## Lynn12

Gorgeous shoes ladies!!!

Here is my latest acquisition......I was afraid they would be way too small, but they are only a little snug.  The sock trick will make them PERFECT.  I LOVE how sparkly they are.  It was difficult to capture with my camera.


*Champagne Paillette Decollete*


----------



## morfoula

Lynn12 said:


> Gorgeous shoes ladies!!!
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition......I was afraid they would be way too small, but they are only a little snug. The sock trick will make them PERFECT. I LOVE how sparkly they are. It was difficult to capture with my camera.
> 
> 
> *Champagne Paillette Decollete*


 

GORGEOUS!
wait till Stinas sees them... she loves sparkly!


----------



## cjy

Oh Lynn how pretty!! You will be able to wear them with anything!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Lynn-* Those are very pretty
*Karwood-* Great find, I want them soo Bad!!


----------



## danicky

*Lynn,* they are gorgeous.


----------



## meggyg8r

*lynn *I am so jealous!! I had bought those from Barneys when they were on super sale but they were a 1/2 to full size too small on me  and I couldn't make them workush:  Enjoy them, they are beautiful!!


----------



## sylviarr

Just got these in the mail (posted in my thread as well)


----------



## meggyg8r

I just posted in your other thread, but I love the purple color! So fab!


----------



## karwood

*morfoula,ladylouboutin,lynn and magdalena: *THANK YOU

*Lynn: *Your Champagne Paillette Decollette are stunning
*sylviarr: *Your Purple Suede Lady Gres are TDF!!! Love the Color!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lynn, they look amazing on you!!! The color goes great with your skintone! Glad they worked for you.


----------



## LaDonna

*karwood *those grey rolandos are gorgeous!

*lynn*  congrats!  i love the decolletes!

*sylvia* love that color!  they look so cute on your feet!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*sylviarr*~they are gorgeous!  I was eyeing them as well on Ebay ...i let them slip away, unfortunately. That color is TDF!!!!


----------



## 4LV

beautiful color!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Wow, so many beautiful shoes!! congrats Ladies!!


----------



## Missrocks

Alta Ariella Suede Knee Boots.....my first pair of CL boots 











Sorry, about the dirty mirror...


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^those are hotttt!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*missrocks* those are incredible!  I wish I had thin enough calves for tall boots, I just love those on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Missrocks said:


> Alta Ariella Suede Knee Boots.....my first pair of CL boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, about the dirty mirror...




DAYUUMMMM!!! My computer screen almost burst in to flames!!


----------



## JuneHawk

They are HAWT!


----------



## xegbl

Nice boots, but they're not very practical for me after I go back to Singapore where it's sunny all year round...


----------



## Missrocks

Thank you for the compliments *Magdalena*, *Jimmyshoegirl*, *Meggy*, *Xebgl*, and * Junehawk *

I did find the toe box area a little narrow do I had to size up 1 1/2 sizes to keep the front part of my foot from "buldging" out over the edges. 
I was nervous they wouldn't fit my calves- but they are perfect in that area.


----------



## danicky

*sylviarr,* they are gorgeous. I love the color.

*Missrocks,* love them. They look great on you.


----------



## carlinha

sylviarr - those purple lady gres are to die for....

and missrocks, you really ROCK those boots!!!


----------



## carlinha

lynn - those are really cinderella shoes!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Hope I'm not forgetting anyone-*Lynn, Karwood, Krystal, Miss Rocks, Sylviarr*-gorgeous, gorgeous shoes and boots.  I am drooling heavily.......


----------



## more_CHOOS

sylviarr: Love the LG.  The color is TDF!!!
missrocks:  The boots look great on you!  I wish I had skinny legs!


----------



## surlygirl

sylviarr - love the Lady Gres. I was so tempted by those when shoecrazy listed them on the 'Bay! They look great!

missrocks -  seriously?! Those boots are amazing! They look fantastic on you. I need that boot in my life.

lynn - the decollete is probably my favorite style, and it's too cute in the sequins. Great color!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy: *thank you!!!
*missrocks: *those boots look fa-bu-lous on you!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*karwood, Missrocks, Lynn, sylviarr-*Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! And even more Gorgeous!!  Wow ladies!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My recent additions (I'll post modeling pics in my collection thread):

Black patent NP






Plum graffiti Pigalle 100s (I'm normally not a fan of graffiti, but when I look at these, I really don't see them as being 'graffiti')





Brown patent Decolletes





Milk patent Simple 100s


----------



## rdgldy

*MPA*, all lovely-I really like the plum graffitis!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks everyone for all the kind compliments on my new "Cinderella slippers".  They are so beautiful that I want to put them on display instead of wear them.  I can't imagine scuffing these beauties.  

*MPA* - Incredible new additions!!!  I love the brown Decollete.  Now we need to find you the champagne paillette Decollete in a 38.5......


----------



## danicky

*MPA,* very nice additions. Congrats!!


----------



## Stinas

Ladies - Great finds & additions!!
Im too lazy to list everyone lol


----------



## AnayasMom




----------



## xboobielicousx

everyone's new additions are simply TDF...the boots, the grey rolandos, the purple lady gres, the EB pigalles, the paillette decolletes....so gorg


----------



## rainyjewels

holy cow those metallikas are BLINDING! i've never seen them in that finish before! sweet!!!!!

mpa - HUGE fan of the graffiti pigalles and decolletes - so hot...and your modeling pics in your thread look amazing.


----------



## Missrocks

*Danicky, Carlinha, Rgdlady, Surlygirl, Karwood, Glamgirl, Morechoos, Xboobie, *and* Stinas*~ Glad you guys approve of the new additions!

And congrats to everyone else on their new additions!


----------



## lolitablue

Steph, those decolletes are amazing! Your legs are killers, girl!!


----------



## rdgldy

^^^^I love both pair-really hot!


----------



## lulabee

Missrocks said:


> Alta Ariella Suede Knee Boots.....my first pair of CL boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, about the dirty mirror...


 Stunning!! I need these boots in my life.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Krystal*--I said it before, I love your EB Pigalles!  Even in 100s they are simply gorgeous.  Can't wait for you to find your 120s.

*karwood*--Congrats on your grey suede Rolandos!  I am glad that they work, at only a half size up from your normal CLs.  Nothing a little pad or heelgrip can't fix so that you can strut around in them.

*lynn12*--You've got another pair of Cinderella shoes!  Your shoe collection is rich of fairy tale and Barbie shoes.  

*sylviarr*--I am so jealous that you got *shoecrazy's* purple suede LGs!  They are TDF!  

*MissRocks*--Hey babydoll, the black suede Alta Ariellas look stunning on you!  Glad they worked out, now you don't have to stress about hunting them down.  Enjoy them!

*MPA*--You've got great classics in the black patent NP, brown patent Decollettes and milk patent Simples.  I love your plum graffiti Pigalles!  Msr. Louboutin spoke so highly of the graffiti line and I'm happy every time I see someone here with a pair.

*AnayasMom*--Good loot!  Now we need modeling piccies please!


----------



## LaDonna

*anayasmom  *the sometimes!  cute booties too!  congrats


----------



## natassha68

Missrocks said:


> Alta Ariella Suede Knee Boots.....my first pair of CL boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, about the dirty mirror...



T-D-F !!!!


----------



## natassha68

sylviarr said:


> Just got these in the mail (posted in my thread as well)



Ridiculous, Gorgeous, stunning, take my breath away


----------



## karwood

*glamgrl,stinas,XB and Lavendar: *Thank you, thank you!!!

*MPA:* Wow!! Fabulous new additions!!!

*anayasmom:* Love your CLs!!


----------



## danicky

*AnayasMom,* very nice.


----------



## evolkatie

omg i love all these new purchases shoeaddict, karwood, lynn, sylviarr, missrocks, anayasmom, MPA!!
ESP ALL OF THE SUEDE SHOES!! They really really change my mind about ever owning a pair.

krystal- you need to update your rainbow!


----------



## shaq91

missrocks i luv those boots. sooo hot!


----------



## LaDonna

*Missrocks *congrats!  you wear them well!


----------



## mistyknightwin

MissRocks LOoooooovvve the boots so sexy!!


----------



## Tampachic

OMG- this thread is TERRIBLE!!!!

It's like a liquor store for an alcoholic or a poker site for an obsessive gambler.  You all look fabulous in your shoes and only feed my habit.

Thanks and no thanks.


----------



## rainyjewels

missrocks i seriously wish i had tiny calves like yours so i can wear those gorgeous boots - sooooo hot for fall. i bet you get envious stares all the time when wearing these.

my wine patent miss boxes came in today - wanted to post pics since i haven't seen many of these on tpf...


----------



## glamgrl921

*MPA*-Love each and every pair! So hot!
*Anayasmom*-OMG those boots! In gold foil! Amazing!!!!  Love the Sometimes too!


----------



## javaboo

Thank you everyone for the kinda comments about my Gold Glitter NP. I'm sorry I took so long to come back here to respond. Its been crazy for the last couple of weeks and this thread moves so fast!

I love everyone new additions, they all look great on you guys.

*Rainy*: Love the Miss Boxes! They are so comfortable once you break them in.

So I returned my burgundy tips black patent vp because they were a tad big and reordered but these came instead. I think I like them better than the burgundy tips ones because the tip really pops!

Sorry the photos are a little dark because it was kinda cloudy today and I was in a hurry.


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Sab those are insane!! Did you get those from NM or BG?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rainy I love those! The color is fantastic!


----------



## javaboo

*Krystal*: I got them from NM online. I know that some TPF already posted this but I think they screwed up and switch the black kid and patent black vp tips. The tips are actually red leather and not patent red like on the nudes and they are patent burgundy on the kid black vps. I thought I wouldn't like them but I was like  when I saw them. I can now understand why you love your suede vps with the red tips so much!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh heck ya! They go with everything!!! I REALLY like the patent though and it's a lot easier to take care of than suede. How long did it take to get yours from when you ordered them?


----------



## javaboo

Um, they came faster than usual. The order say not til Oct 22? but they shipped it late Aug 28th? 21st or something. I think someone returned a pair but I'm not sure if its our size. I remember someone posting its on the forum about a week or so ago.


----------



## rainyjewels

javaboo -  holy cow are those GORGEOUS. NM/BG is so messed up though - the kid VPs are coming with burgundy tips and patents are coming with red tips? so strange. but they look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! i want one!


----------



## fmd914

java - those are gorgeous!  I ordered from NM and got black patent with burgundy tip (got them around 3 months ago).  That is insane how you don't know what you are going to get.  I might try to re-order and see if I get the red tip with black patent!  They look great on you with the dark nail polish!

Every one's shoes look so good!  I'm trying not to come to this thread too often as I am trying to edit - not add!  

Karwood- I looked at the gray Rolandos and passed b/c i thought they would be too large - they look AWESOME on you.  Please post outfit pics when you get a chance.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *Rainy*! I'm glad for this mix up though because I don't think I've ever seen the black patent with a leather red tip before! If I did it hasn't been for a long time.

*FMD*: Yeah I know! Its crazy because I ordered and got burgundy 3 months ago from BG and since NM/BG are the same I thought the same thing would come. Thanks for the kind comment too!


----------



## LaDonna

*rainyjewels* love that color!

*javaboo* gorgeous!  they look great w/ your black pedi!


----------



## snf8

java, those look amazing on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

java--the black patent with red tip VP is gorgeous!


----------



## javaboo

LOL thanks *LaDonna *but my pedi is actually a dark purple but the photos make it look black because there isn't enough light.

Thanks *Lav *and *snf8*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Java*~those patent VPs are insane!!! they look phenomenal on you....i want a pair...like...NOW.


----------



## babypie

I'm much too far behind to name everyone, but all the new additions are stunning!!  Great eye candy!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I've been off line for a few days as I decided on an impropmtu visit to the boyfriends some 500 km's away... I would love to comment individually on everyone's purchases, but boy oh boy you ladies have been busy so it would easily take me an hour to do so!! However love all the boots, VP's, Rolandos, simples, etc. that have been added to peoples collections.    So many beauties that I didn't know I wanted until I checked this thread!

Also... a belated thank you to everyone who so kindly commented about my armadillos! 

Lastly, a few modeling pics of my magenta suede New Ali's with gold whipstitching that some requested a loooooooooong time ago. My apologies I've been busy/lazy ush:


----------



## xegbl




----------



## techie81

karwood, those gray Rolandos look amazing on you!

Lynn, those Decolletes are stunning!

sylviarr, so jealous!  They look fabulous on you! 

Missrocks, wow!!!!!!  They look amazing 

MPA, fabulous additions!!!  

AnayasMom, those Metallikas are awesome! And the Sometimes.. 

rainy, still loving the Miss Rocks 

javaboo, love your red tip VP!  NM/BG made annoying mistakes but I'm glad everyone's still happy with what they get. They're gorgeous!

Rubyshoesday, so loving the colors of the New Alis!


----------



## babypie

xegbl said:


>


 
Love that color combo!


----------



## LaDonna

*rubyshoesday* love purple and gold together!  congrats!


----------



## Chins4

I am so behind on this thread!

Karwood - that colour is SO beautiful, I am green with envy....:greengrin:

Lynn - those really are Cinderella shoes! So pretty 

sylviarr - those LGs are gorgeous, that colour really brings out the texture of the suede :okay:

Miss Rocks - those boots are hot, damn my chunky calves 

MPA - you have such great taste  some fabulous classics there.

anyasmom - those Metallikas are unreal - we need modelling pics 

Rainy - thanks for posting, I've never seen those before  amazing colour 

Java - those are so gorgeous, I'm just deliberating about whetehr to trade my burgundy tips and switch for red too 

ruby - I adore that colour combo, I wish I could find it in my size


----------



## karwood

*evolkatie,fmd914,chins, techie and babypie: THANK YOU!!! *I will post pics when I wear them out

*Rainy: *Love the Miss Boxes. Gorgeous color for the fall season.
*javaboo: *Your VPs are fa-bu-lous!!!! They look amazing on you and the polish really goes well with the shoes.
*rubyshoes: *thank you! And your New Alis are divine!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rubyshoesday said:


>



Holy hotness!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rainyjewels said:


> my wine patent miss boxes came in today - wanted to post pics since i haven't seen many of these on tpf...



I looooooove them!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Okay, I had to go back 31!!! pages to catch up to where I left off before going on vacation - you ladies have been busy!  Everyone's new additions are so amazing, I want every pair!  Special shout out to rockvixen's glitter pigalles and Lynn's champagne paillette decolletes - they're amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

Ruby, I love the combo!


----------



## Missrocks

Just wanted to say THANK YOU to everyone for all the lovely compliements! I've had limited access to tpf in the last few days and I wanted to say that before the thread moved too far...

And CONGRATULATIONS to everyone on all the new lovely additions! Wish I had more time to comment on each one individually..


----------



## lulabee

rubyshoesday said:


> I've been off line for a few days as I decided on an impropmtu visit to the boyfriends some 500 km's away... I would love to comment individually on everyone's purchases, but boy oh boy you ladies have been busy so it would easily take me an hour to do so!! However love all the boots, VP's, Rolandos, simples, etc. that have been added to peoples collections.    So many beauties that I didn't know I wanted until I checked this thread!
> 
> Also... a belated thank you to everyone who so kindly commented about my armadillos!
> 
> Lastly, a few modeling pics of my magenta suede New Ali's with gold whipstitching that some requested a loooooooooong time ago. My apologies I've been busy/lazy ush:


 OMG *ruby*!!!!! I am speechless! I am stunned at how amazing those are!!!!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you *techie81*, *babypie*, *LaDonna*, *Chins4*, *karwood*, *JetSetGo!*, *rdgldy*, and *lulabee* for the lovely compliments  Needless to say it has been everyone else's additions that have inspired my recent purchases.


----------



## cyranob

greetings 

Christine


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous *cyranob*!


----------



## LaDonna

*cyranob* congrats!  those declic's look great on!  i really need to get a pair.  are they comfy?


----------



## afcgirl

Cyranob, those are beautiful on you!  Love the declic shape, it is so sexy.


----------



## JuneHawk

cyranob said:


> greetings
> 
> Christine



They are beautiful!  I've been lusting after a few on ebay...


----------



## lulabee

Stunning *cyanrob!* I love them so much on you!!!


----------



## Chins4

Looking good Cyranob


----------



## LavenderIce

*ruby*--You've got the best d'orsays!

*cyranob*--Congrats on your Declics!


----------



## karwood

*cyranob: *Your Nude Declics are gorgeous and they look fabulous on you! Congrats!


----------



## Tampachic

I've been away for a bit, but just wanted to compliment all of you on your fabulous new purchases.

Love them, especially the modeling pics.

Thanks for sharing and making me want 2 more pairs!


----------



## cyranob

@LaDonna

Very comfy because of the hidden plateau. Makes a more stable walk.

Thanks to all


----------



## keya

Wow, you ladies have been busy in the past week! 


 cyranob ~ Love the Declics! 


    javaboo ~ The red tipped VPs looks great on you!


     rubyshoesday ~ Love the New Alis!


   AnayasMom ~ I've never seen the Metallikas in that color before. I'd love to see modeling pics.


     rainyjewels ~ Love the color!


   Missrocks ~ I love the boots on you! 


   sylviarr ~ The color is TDF! 


  MyPurseAddiction ~ Great new additions! 


 shoeaddictklw ~ Wow, I love the EB Pigalles!


 karwood ~ Love the grey Rolandos!


 Lynn ~ The Pailette Decolletes are TDF! Cinderella shoes!


ally143 ~ Great new additions! 


noah8077 ~ The Glitters look great on you, congrats!


----------



## keya

I know I've plastered pics of a pair of these everywhere already, but these are new to me so I'll post them anyway   As some of you might know, my other pair of Declic 120 (also known as 140) were a full size too big on me. Well I finally found a pair my size


----------



## aeross

Oh my goodness, This thread moves so quickly

I'm too lazy to list out right now I'm afraid :shame::shame:

But

*AMAZING PURCHASES EVERYONE *


----------



## DC-Cutie

In and out of NM in 11 minutes flat, walked out with these beauties:


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie luvvvv the booties! the slingbacks are also really cute! post more modeling pics of the booties and some modeling pics of the slingbacks =)


----------



## rainyjewels

DC-Cutie - we're the same size!!! hehe...LOVE the omirons....i just pre-ordered the c'est mois and now im second guessing myself because yours look AMAZING! and the peacock - ugh, TDF! love it!

keya - holy cow. i give you serious props for those. are you able to walk in them??


----------



## babypie

I've never seen blue suede NPs before!  Gorgeous buys DC-cutie!


----------



## keya

DC-Cutie ~ Love the Ornirons!! 


rainyjewels ~ So far so good  They're not quite as high as the pair that's a full size bigger, though. The heels on those measure 135mm while these are "just" 130mm  Now that I have a pair that fits right I'm sure I'll do some more walking in them, hopefully they'll still be comfortable after a few hours


----------



## carlinha

everyone's new purchases are so lovely!!!


----------



## morfoula

hi ladies!
my two new bday presents!
my lovely TATTOO 
and my LOVELY rolandes!


----------



## b00mbaka

Very cool! What does your tattoo say/mean?


----------



## morfoula

b00mbaka said:


> Very cool! What does your tattoo say/mean?



it's greek for passion
it says "pathos"


----------



## jh4200

cyranob - great modeling shots, those declics look perfect on you!

Keya, that pic looks like it should be in a magazine, seriously sexy!

Dc-cute - the ornirons are definitely cute, but those NPs are tdf!

Morfula - happy birthday, and what a great choice!  Those are hot!


----------



## ally143

Morfula congrats on your shoes and your tatoo!! Love the Rolande!


----------



## lulabee

keya said:


> I know I've plastered pics of a pair of these everywhere already, but these are new to me so I'll post them anyway  As some of you might know, my other pair of Declic 120 (also known as 140) were a full size too big on me. Well I finally found a pair my size


 OOOOO hot damn *keya!!!!* These Declics have always been my HG!! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## LaDonna

*keya*  those are some SEXY heels!

*DC-Cutie* great purchases!  love the booties!

*morfoula * HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  cute tat and rolandes!

congrats to everyone!


----------



## lulabee

morfoula said:


> hi ladies!
> my two new bday presents!
> my lovely TATTOO
> and my LOVELY rolandes!


 Happy Birthday! The Rolandes are TDF!!!


----------



## morfoula

i just realized that i don't have to watermark my photos of my feet anymore! woohoo!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Keya- HOT HOT HOT!!!

Dc-cutie- LOVING the color on your NPs

Morfula - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  What does your tatt say?


----------



## LavenderIce

keya--Those Declics are mad hot on you!  

DC-Two great purchases.  Did your man lose a bet again?  

morfoula--Happy Birthday!  Those Rolands look like they can take you on a walk on the wild side!


----------



## shopalot

Excellent purchases everyone!
I really should post some of my recent additions.


----------



## karwood

*keya:  *Stunning!!! Great modeling pics!
*DC: *Love your Ornirons and the NPs! Great buy and congrats on topping the record for the fastest shopping  spree for two pairs of CLs at NM in  just 11 minutes!!!
*morfoula:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!artyhat: *Your Rolandes are fabulous and that is a cool tattoo!


----------



## carlinha

morfoula, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  and love your tattoo, did it hurt?  i keep thinking of getting a foot/ankle tattoo, but people always say it hurts like a B&*&*!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks *keya*, your declics are hottt!!!

OMG *DC-Cutie*- Love the teal!

*morfoula*- I am digging the cheetah print rolandes.


----------



## Tampachic

Morfoula, those Rolandes are awesome. I've never seen them before!  Glad you had a Happy Birthday. 

Keya, I LOVE the black Declics.  They are my new favorites, and I can't find them in my size anywhere!  Not like I don't have enough black shoes already though.  Grrr...  Anyway, congrats- they look hot on you.


----------



## iimewii

I had previously posted about the whether to purchase the red or brown décolleté. I didn&#8217;t like either style when I tried it on but really liked the ron ron so I went ahead and purchase the Red Glittart Ron Ron . They also had the brown glittart, but the color was not me. Currently waiting for the Blue Glittart to arrive!!


----------



## danae

morfoula, I love your Rolandes and your tattoo! Inked like a true fashionista with a passion for shoes! artyhat: It's so nice to see that CLs have many greek fans.


----------



## danae

iimewii, you red glittart RonRons are fab! Haven't seen this style irl yet, is the toe box a shape inbetween the Decollete and the Clichy?


----------



## shoecrazy

iimewii - I looove your Ron Rons! Yours have very nice markings - I like it when they have more light streaks on the toes and yours look like they have a lot.


----------



## LaDonna

*iimewii* congrats!  love the red glittart!


----------



## jh4200

iimewii congrats - that's a great pair, you can really see the red and the glitter!  love them and can't wait to see pics of your blues!  where did you get them from (both pairs, that is)?


----------



## DC-Cutie

karwood said:


> *DC: *Love your Ornirons and the NPs! Great buy and congrats on topping the record for the fastest shopping  spree for two pairs of CLs at NM in  just 11 minutes!!!



  Nope didn't loose a bet, this time.  These are early birthday gifts, with a catch.  He said "You have 15 minutes and a 2 shoe limit.  Gooooooo"  So at 11 minutes he was quite surprised.


----------



## jh4200

Oh my god, DC-cute, that's fantastic!  I wish someone wanted to buy me 2 pairs in 15 minutes!


----------



## surlygirl

That's awesome, DC-Cutie! I'm sure you could have made it in 10 minutes. I'm sure your SO knew your shopping skills were more than up for the challenge!  The omirons look amazing on you! Love the color on the NPs!


----------



## shopalot

*imewii*, your red glittart RonRons are gorgeous!  I can't wait to see the blue ones!


----------



## Noegirl05

DC- We have to get together!!!! Love your new purchases! Are you coming to SAKS CC on Oct 2? I will be there!


----------



## babypie

*iimewii* i adored those!


----------



## rdgldy

*Morfoula*, Happy Birthday.  I love your Rolandes.
*iimewii*-those are gorgeous!


----------



## natassha68

after missing 6 pages of new additions, I'll just say, congrats on all the new addition's !! they are all lovely


----------



## aeross

*DC *I l_ove_ those Ornirons, If ever there was a boot to tempt me to buy black _that is it ! _The Peacock NP's are also divine. Great buys !

*Morfoula *Love the leopard Rolandes, twice I've stalked a pair on Ebay and given up at the 11th hour. You look great in them 

*Keya *Loving the Declics, they look GREAT on you 

*iimewii *Beautiful Red Glittart Ron Rons


----------



## iimewii

Double post.


----------



## iimewii

sorry double post.


----------



## iimewii

jh4200 said:


> iimewii congrats - that's a great pair, you can really see the red and the glitter! love them and can't wait to see pics of your blues! where did you get them from (both pairs, that is)?


 
Thanks, I got the red Glittart at CL Madison. They also have the Brown if you anyone is interested. The Blue Glittart is available at LV and BH but LV didnt have my size, so I ordered the Blue at BH.

Thanks for the nice compliments, shoecrazy, laDonna, Aeross, Rdgldy, Babypie, Shopalot, vh4200!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments ladies.  It's starting to get a little chilly here in DC, so I can't wait to break out those booties

*Noegirl05*- which Saks is having the event?  Oct 2nd is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

iimewii--Your red glittart RonRons are cute!  I tried on the teal and felt so underwhelmed.  Those look spectacular!


----------



## babypie

Morfoula those look great, you're rockin' them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*DC-cutie* What a fun thing! Lov eyour choices. Well done!

*iimewii *congrats! The Red Glittart Ron Rons are gorgeous!

*morfoula* fabulous Rolandes!

*Keya* Yay! I'm so glad you got your size!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*iimewii*-WOW!!! your new red glittart Ron Rons are beyond gorgeous!!!! yum
*keya*- oh la la!!  those are sexy!!!
*DC-cutie*~what fabulous purchases you got there!!! i love them both, but especially the peacock NPs!!! dreamy


----------



## iimewii

Thanks every for your support and nice compliments!!


----------



## cjy

iimewii said:


> I had previously posted about the whether to purchase the red or brown décolleté. I didnt like either style when I tried it on but really liked the ron ron so I went ahead and purchase the Red Glittart Ron Ron . They also had the brown glittart, but the color was not me. Currently waiting for the Blue Glittart to arrive!!


 Wow!!!! So pretty!!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Those red glittart Ron Ron's are gorgeous!!!
Perfect Dorothy shoes if you needed a costume for Halloween.  
Congrats on a lovely purchase.


----------



## morfoula

thanks everyone for the lovely comments 
i absolutely love my shoes


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies. It's starting to get a little chilly here in DC, so I can't wait to break out those booties
> 
> *Noegirl05*- which Saks is having the event? Oct 2nd is right around the corner!!!!


 
The one at chevy chase


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^ i know, i just got a card in the mail today. Grrr, I'll be away...maybe it's a good thing afterall-my wallet will be thankful


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! No, it's a bad idea! I wish you were in town so we could have a huge DC area turnout.


----------



## bagpunk

CONGRATS!!!! if you got that from ebay i was watching them for ages!! what size are you if i may ask?



Lynn12 said:


> Gorgeous shoes ladies!!!
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition......I was afraid they would be way too small, but they are only a little snug.  The sock trick will make them PERFECT.  I LOVE how sparkly they are.  It was difficult to capture with my camera.
> 
> 
> *Champagne Paillette Decollete*


----------



## glamgrl921

Wow!!! So many pages of these gorgeous shoes!!!  Everyone looks fantastic!!  Beautiful ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*iimewii -* just so you know, I'm very upset with you.  I've returned to this thread a gazillion times drooling over those beauties.  Now I want a pair of my own.  They look absolutely beautiful on you.


----------



## iimewii

DC-Cutie- Thanks! This is one of my favorite threads too. Cant stop looking at pictures!!


----------



## karwood

*iimewii: *Love your Red Glittart Ron Ron. 

My new *C'est Moi Booties. *I love them, but  I am definitely going to exchange them for a 1/2 size bigger. I usually get my CLs in size 39, but they are bit too tight in toe box. Also, after walking in them in my home, I can feel the back part of shoe  painfully rubbing on the back of my feet.


----------



## aeross

*Karwood *Those are fabulous, shame they don't fit. I hope you can exchange soon !


----------



## schwarz

^^your c'est mois look great on!


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* they look great on you.


----------



## keya

(I'm too tired to go back and check everyone's new additions out right now, but I def. will when I get a chance to )


Karwood ~ The C'est Mois looks great on you. I'm sorry they're too tight. How high are they? I've wanted to get a pair myself, but in most pics they look so high I know I'd feel silly wearing them when everyone else is in flats.


----------



## jh4200

Love them, Karwood!  I hope the new pair works out better for you.


----------



## LavenderIce

karwood--they look good on you!  Good luck on exchanging for a better pair.


----------



## karwood

*aeross,jh4200,danicky,schwarz,keya and lavender:  *Thank you!! I am hoping I can exchange them here in Chicago. Otherwise I will have to send them back to Peter and have him send me another pair.

*keya: *the heels are 4 1/2".


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Karwood* they are stunning! Hope your new ones arrive quickly so you can wear those babies out!


----------



## rdgldy

Karwood, hope you can get your size.  They're beautiful.

Here are my emerald green suede simples.  Unfortunately the color doesn't show real well-much prettier in person!


----------



## Stinas

Lady Grant - Picked up from the TPF Fall Meet NYC & My new hard wood floors lol 
I love them.  Different compared to the rest of my collection.


----------



## jh4200

Here are my blue multi armadillos, which came a couple of weeks ago but I didn't have time to post because I was packing for vacation:


----------



## jh4200

Here are my scores from CL Madison at the meet up - first, red patent clichy 100s:


----------



## jh4200

And oxblood jazz decolletes - I posted an extra picture taken near my window to try to show the color - it's a beautiful dark purple:


----------



## jh4200

And my purchases from Saks (oh, how I love GCs and store credits) - black patent decolletes:


----------



## jh4200

And black grease yoyos (again, took an extra pic to show the sparkle):


----------



## po0hping

jh, the oxblood decollete are fab! Did you get them from Madison as well?


----------



## *Magdalena*

OMG...my head is spinning from all the new beautiful additions.

*Karwood*~ Yaay!!! another C'est moi bootie owner!!!!!!!!!!!  you know i love 'em
*rdgldy*~congrats on your simples! i cant see the emerald green that well on your pics, but im sure they're super pretty in person
*Stinas*~those are so elegant!  love the color combo
*JH*~i am SPEECHLESS!!!!  gorgeous new purchases....they're all soooo beautiful; my fave is the blue armadillo-looks great with that black nail polish, and both of the decolettes: that purple is stunning


----------



## Stinas

JH - Nice haul!


----------



## jh4200

po0hping - thanks, and yes, the oxblood decolletes are from Madison as well!

thanks magdalena and stinas!


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh my goodness jh4200!    Gorgeous additions!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Black Eel Clichy 100 - love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*JH*-they are all stunning-I didn't even notice how you snuck in those Saks purchases!!!!
*Oh_let_me_see*-I love the eel!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks rdgldy!!!


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> Here are my scores from CL Madison at the meet up - first, red patent clichy 100s:



OH MY GOD!!!  I WANT THESE!!!  did they still have all sizes available at the madison store???  what size do you have to get these in?  TTS, size up or what?  please let me know, thank you!!!


----------



## carlinha

ok i can't mention everyone and all their lovely new shoes here, but oh my god, stunning!!!  i love them all... congrats on great purchases everybody!


----------



## LavenderIce

E--the black eel Clichy are gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

oo_let_me_see - those eels are beautiful!

Thanks Lavender!

rdgldy - that's probably because I didn't leave with them!  I had the yoyos sent to avoid taxes, and Peter had to order the decolletes in my size.  They luckily both came today.

Carlinha - I'm not sure how many sizes they have left, but Glamgrl and I both got a pair, so I imagine they have some left.  Definitely give them a call!  I actually went a whole size up, but I think a half size would be fine too.  I have room for a nice cushiony insole, though, which is great.


----------



## lulabee

jh4200 said:


> Here are my blue multi armadillos, which came a couple of weeks ago but I didn't have time to post because I was packing for vacation:


 I love this shoe the more I see it on! soooo gorgeous.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks Lav and jh4200.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jh4200 *wowza!!!! what a haul!!! you know I adore your Red Clichys and Black Grease Yoyos, but did you also know that I'm totally sweating your Purple Jazz Decolletes? Well, I am. And I'm not even going to say a peep about your Armadillos...or your Black Patent Decolletes....phew! 

*Stinas* Those are some classy shoes! You need to play out some kind of courtroom fantasy in those!

*ooh_let_me_see* I have never seen those Eels before! I want some too!!!! They are amazing.

*rdgldy *the Emerald City's got nothing on you.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Oo_let_me_see*- Love your eel Clichys!!! I've been eyeing those since Madison got them in. They're just so darn gorgeous! How did you size in them? Simple size?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^thanks Kelli.  As you know, I'm 38.5 in Simples.  I tried a 38.5 in the Clichys and they are a little snug at the toes.  I am going to try the 39s and see if they are better.  They should be here this week, so I will let you know.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks lulabee and Jet!  I'm particularly happy with this group of shoes, I can't even decide which I like the most!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow i'm drooling over everyones shoes!!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*JH-*U and I made out like bandits this week!!  U cleaned up at the meet-up!!  I got 3 pairs of CLs this weekend so I'm done for a good while I believe.  Have you worn the Clichys yet?  I'm thinking I might bust them out tomorrow!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Oo, *beautiful Eel Clichys!! So hot!


----------



## jh4200

Nope, haven't worn the clichys yet - I think I'm going to wear them out this weekend, though!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*iimewii*- I am so glad you got the red glitters!!! They are gorgeous!
*Karwood*- TDF HOTNESS!!! Need a pair of those! 
*rdgldy*- I'm loving the new simple more and more! Congrats!
*Stinas*- Good choice! I love that you can wear these with anything!
*JH*- JEALOUS JEALOUS OMG JEALOUS that you got yours so quickly!!! They look insane on you with the black toe nails! Can I come play in your shoe closet??? Those Clichys and Decolletes! WHERE did you find those gorgeous grease yoyos?
*E*- Those are so gorgeous. I love the eel!


----------



## danicky

*Stinas,* love them. )

*JH,* OMG, they are all gorgeous. Congrats!!!

*Oo_Let_me_see,* they are beautiful.


----------



## surlygirl

This thread is SO going to get me in trouble! I'm on an incentive based ban and since I've lost nary a pound should not be buying anything. However ... I am swooning over the oxblood jazz decolletes! *jh* - those are amazing!

Great purchases, all! WOW!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks shoeaddict!  I couldn't believe they came so quickly - NM didn't even send me a shipping email, they just showed up at my door one day!  The yoyos are from Saks NY.  And of course, you can come play in my closet any time!  

Thanks danicky and surlygirl!


----------



## karwood

*stinas: *The Lady Grant are more beautiful in your pics. Congrats!
*jh4200:  Wow!!!! *All your new CLs are gorgeous!!! 
*let_me_see: *Your Black Eel Clichy 100 are stunning!


----------



## karwood

*Krystal:* Thank you for the compliment! You should get these! I can't wait to start wearing mine.

I exchanged my size 39 C'est Moi for a size 40. The Chicago Saks did not have the C'est Moi in a 39.5, but I tried on the Orniron in 39.5 and they still felt a bit too tight in the toe box, although there was less rubbing on my heels. In the size 40,  the toe  box does not feel like it is squashing my toes and there definitely is no sign of painful rubbing on my heels.  I will need to insert Heavenly Heelz in the booties when I wear them with hosiery. Here are pics of my size 40 C'est Moi:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ nice!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful, Karwood!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous *karwood*!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Those look great, Karwood!! So, just for help...if I am a US 7.5 and a 38.5 in NPs, should I get a 39 or 38.5? I love these and NEED them in my life.


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous, Karwood!


----------



## rdgldy

Karwood, I absolutely love them!


----------



## aeross

*rdgldy *Gorgeous, I bet the colour is amazing irl
*Stinas *Those are stunning, I've never seen that style before
*jh4200 * Those Armadillos look amazing on you ! Love the Clichys, Yoyo's and Decollettes too ( Those Oxblood decollettes are the colour of the Ron Ron I was eyeing up ) 
*oo_let_me_see* Fabulous, I love the Eel
*Karwood *I'm so glad you got them exchanged so quickly, they look as stunning as ever


----------



## rdgldy

another attempt to capture the beautiful emerald green of my new simples-this is a little better..........


----------



## rockvixen76

I have just got back from a week away in Crete and soooo many new purchases and they are all TDF and amazing!!! everyone has been very busy buying beautiful shoes!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Karwood those are just stunning with tights!!! I love them!
 rdgldy- Wow!!! That color!! I need green definitely!


----------



## aeross

*rdgldy* I can see the green in the first picture. Stunning !


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> another attempt to capture the beautiful emerald green of my new simples-this is a little better..........


 They are just beautiful. What a fabulous color. I want them.


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> Black Eel Clichy 100 - love them!


  They take my breath away. What a classic!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Karwood-*Beautiful!!  Thank goodness these don't fit me or I'd be in trouble!  
*Rdgldy-*Once again, stunning.


----------



## techie81

OMG I'm so behind in this thread thanks to the NYC meetup!  Hope I didn't leave anyone out!


*rdgldy*, again, TDF!!! 

*karwood*, they look AMAZING on you!!!  If I wasn't so short, I'd snag them myself.

*oo_let_me_see*, those are gorgeous in the eel...wow!!!

*jh4200*, those Clichys are amazing!! LOVE that red! The Decolletes are beautiful too.  And the Yoyos.  And the multi Armadillos...yowza!

*stinas*, so unique and beautiful!  They look great on you!

*iimewii*, the red glittart Ron Rons are TDF!!

*morfoula*, LOVE those Rolandes! Happy belated birthday!

*keya*, those Declics are HOT on you!  Love the shot against the black satin sheet!

*DC*, fab purchases!  The booties look SO good on you!

*cyranob*, the Declics look great on you!


----------



## evolkatie

omg those new simples are beautiful!!


----------



## techie81

On my way home tonight from getting meds, I stopped at our office to pick up my new tortoise VPs:


----------



## geranium

^ I love your tortoise VPs technie!!!


----------



## bagpunk

karwood, you definitely have the ankles for these booties!! i don't normally like booties no matter what!




karwood said:


> *Krystal:* Thank you for the compliment! You should get these! I can't wait to start wearing mine.
> 
> I exchanged my size 39 C'est Moi for a size 40. The Chicago Saks did not have the C'est Moi in a 39.5, but I tried on the Orniron in 39.5 and they still felt a bit too tight in the toe box, although there was less rubbing on my heels. In the size 40,  the toe  box does not feel like it is squashing my toes and there definitely is no sign of painful rubbing on my heels.  I will need to insert Heavenly Heelz in the booties when I wear them with hosiery. Here are pics of my size 40 C'est Moi:


----------



## CLGirl

I had some catching up to do.  Wow everyone's shoes are soooo gorgeous.  Congrats and jealousy to all


----------



## keya

Thanks, everyone!  I love the Declics and I'm super happy that I _finally_ found them in my size. 


    rdgldy ~ Love the emeral green New Simples!


    techie ~ They look great on you, congrats!


   karwood ~ Love the C'est Mois!


  oo_let_me_see ~ Beautiful!


  jh4200 ~ Great new additions, they look amazing on you!


 stinas ~ I've never seen those before, they look great on you!


iimewii ~ Love the glitterarts!


morfoula ~ The Rolandes look great on you!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh *Techie*! They are gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

karwood said:


> *Krystal:* Thank you for the compliment! You should get these! I can't wait to start wearing mine.
> 
> I exchanged my size 39 C'est Moi for a size 40. The Chicago Saks did not have the C'est Moi in a 39.5, but I tried on the Orniron in 39.5 and they still felt a bit too tight in the toe box, although there was less rubbing on my heels. In the size 40, the toe box does not feel like it is squashing my toes and there definitely is no sign of painful rubbing on my heels. I will need to insert Heavenly Heelz in the booties when I wear them with hosiery. Here are pics of my size 40 C'est Moi:


 Beautiful *karwood*!!!


----------



## lulabee

techie81 said:


> On my way home tonight from getting meds, I stopped at our office to pick up my new tortoise VPs:


 Gorgeous *techie*! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xboobielicousx

karwood - AAAAAAAAAHHH! i LOVE the cest moi booties! they look hot on you   you are fueling my lemming for them even more


----------



## *Magdalena*

techie~I absolutely love your new Tortoise VPs. They are TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*techie:*  The tortoise VPs are gorgeus!!
*rdgldy: *Definitely can notice the Emerald Green in the new pics. Beautiful color!!

* nakedmosher,meggy,islandspice,jh4200,rdgldy,aeross,rockvixen,shoeaddict,glamgrl,techie,bagpunk, JSG, lulabee,CLGirl, Keya and XB*: THANK YOU!!! 

*islandspice: *All my CLs are size 39, but for the C'est Moi I had to go  up one whole size (40).


----------



## aeross

*Techie *Those are beautiful, who needs meds when you have those beauties to play with 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## rockvixen76

Those tortoise VPs are beautiful *Techie*


----------



## techie81

Thank you *aeross, karwood, Mag, lulabee, jet, keya, clgirl, geranium!*

Home again today...boss sent me home because she told me I looked like crap. :shame:


----------



## *Magdalena*

I picked up my beloved grey flannel NPs from NM today!!!  Yaay-absolutely love 'em!   they're super comfy, too!


----------



## techie81

OOoooh I LOVE them!! ^^


----------



## keya

Magdalena ~ Love the flannel NPs, they look really comfy!  I wish I could wear peep toes, it's too cold here.


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> I picked up my beloved grey flannel NPs from NM today!!! Yaay-absolutely love 'em!  they're super comfy, too!


 Those are so pretty *mags!* I love them!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE those mag!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magda* they're stunning! And they are perfect on your feet!


----------



## rdgldy

The flannels are so pretty-what a perfect fall/winter look!


----------



## danicky

*Techie,* love them.

*Magda,* they are lovely.


----------



## noah8077

I have been thinking about the flannels as my next purchase.  They are lovely!  Congrats!




*Magdalena* said:


>


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mag those flannels are stunning! i need a pair!


----------



## Noegirl05

My New Pythong Oh my Slings


----------



## 8seventeen19

Noe- I LOVE that color of python!! I think it's one of the best yet!


----------



## techie81

Noe, those are gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, love those VPs, absolutely amazing!

Magdalena, the NPs look sooo good on you!  You're making me want a pair!

Noegirl, great pythons, such a good color!


----------



## evolkatie

omg so many beauties! great purchases


----------



## aeross

Magdalena and Noegirl. Great purchases I love them both

Here's my new babies, I love love love them !.  They're even brighter IRL lol

The name on the box is Let's Go, never heard of that style before. 

I couldn't wait until I got home to show them off so I guess it's an action shot too lol


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ooooh I've never seen those before! I love the detailing on them!


----------



## CLGirl

*Magdalena* said:


> I picked up my beloved grey flannel NPs from NM today!!! Yaay-absolutely love 'em!  they're super comfy, too!


 OOOOooh everyone's shoes are sooo pretty.  I love this thread.  Magdalena, love these!  I saw them in the store and thought they were cute but didn't really give them a second look.  Now I think I HAVE to have them!


----------



## meggyg8r

really pretty, Mags!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*THANK YOU* techie, keya, lulabee, Krystal, JetSetGo, rdgldy, Dana, Noah, nakedmosher, JH, evolkatie, aeross, CL girl and meggy!!!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Love the new addition, aeross!  Such an interesting color!


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Magdalena and Noegirl. Great purchases I love them both
> 
> Here's my new babies, I love love love them !. They're even brighter IRL lol
> 
> The name on the box is Let's Go, never heard of that style before.
> 
> I couldn't wait until I got home to show them off so I guess it's an action shot too lol


 OMG *aeross*! I loooove those so much! Beautiful on you as well!


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> My New Pythong Oh my Slings


 So glad you have them!!! I just adore them!!!!


----------



## karwood

*magdalena:* Your VP flannel look gorgeous on you.
*noe:* Those are beautiful.
*aeross:* Fabulous CLs! Love the color!


----------



## keya

Noegirl ~ They look great on you!


aeross ~ ah, so Let's Go is the name of that style. I've only seen those with the beads before, I thought that was what separated them from the Sixties but now I'm just as confused as ever  Anyway, love the color!


----------



## babypie

Magda - love them!
Noe - Lovely!


----------



## keya

Lace Pigalle 120.











^ If the heels look askew it's probably just the surface being wobbly  






^ Without the flash. 

I didn't post any modeling pics this time around since the ones I took didn't turn out too great (this style is just a bit too narrow and with too low cut edges for my feet :shame, but if anyone wants to see them modeled just say the word


----------



## lulabee

^^ I want to see them modeled!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Me too Keya!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## socalboo

I don't think I can go back far enough to catch up! But everyone's shoes are so beautiful, as always! You girls have the best taste in well, everything!

karwood~Love your C'est Moi!
magda~The Flannel is tdf, perfect for Autumn!
noe~Those are gorgeous!
aeross~Stunning, love the color!
keya~Yes, modeling pics, please! They are beautiful!


----------



## sara999

wow those are super rare in teh 120s!


----------



## Katykit01

Noegirl05 said:


> My New Pythong Oh my Slings



 Oh my sling these are beautiful!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

keya said:


> Lace Pigalle 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ If the heels look askew it's probably just the surface being wobbly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Without the flash.
> 
> I didn't post any modeling pics this time around since the ones I took didn't turn out too great (this style is just a bit too narrow and with too low cut edges for my feet :shame, but if anyone wants to see them modeled just say the word



*HOLY PIGALLES, BATMAN!*  Gorgeous, keya!


----------



## techie81

Gorgeous, keya!!!


----------



## keya

Thanks, *lulabee*, *shoeaddict*, *socalboo* and *sara*  

I'll take some new modeling pics as soon as I get around to it (meaning either in 5 minutes or tomorrow. I don't know, I'm feeling lazy  :shame



sara999 said:


> wow those are super rare in teh 120s!



I know.  It took me a while to find them.


edit: o*o_let_me_see* and *techie* ~ Thanks!  (I'm feeling so lazy that it took me so long to press "post" that I missed your posts. Sorry  )


----------



## karwood

*socal: *Thank you!!!! 

*keya: *Absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see the modeling pics


----------



## keya

ok, here's a really uninspired modeling pic  
This style is just a bit too narrow and low cut for my feet :s







karwood ~ Thanks!


----------



## lulabee

^^ OMG I love them! very sexy!


----------



## techie81

keya said:


> ok, here's a really uninspired modeling pic
> This style is just a bit too narrow and low cut for my feet :s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karwood ~ Thanks!



Awww  well, they look great!


----------



## babypie

keya said:


> Lace Pigalle 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ If the heels look askew it's probably just the surface being wobbly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Without the flash.
> 
> I didn't post any modeling pics this time around since the ones I took didn't turn out too great (this style is just a bit too narrow and with too low cut edges for my feet :shame, but if anyone wants to see them modeled just say the word


 
Stunning!!! I've never seen them in tho 120 before..wait 'til *Leda* see these


----------



## LavenderIce

*techie--*your tortoise VPs are gorgeous!

*rdgldy*--your emerald green suede New Simples are lovely!

*aeross*--love the yellow let's gos!  I am more and more leaning towards older styles and bright colors and those are eyecatching!

*magdalena*--congrats on the grey flannel NPs.  I'm sure you'll get lots of wear out of them.

*noegirl*--gorgeous python Oh Mys.

*keya*--Your Pigalles are absolutely stunning.  I have serious keya CL collection envy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Keya they look insane! GORGEOUS! You'll get use to the fit, I promise


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

keya those are gorgeous!


----------



## javaboo

*Keya *I  your lace pigalles! They look great on you!


----------



## techie81

aeross said:


> Magdalena and Noegirl. Great purchases I love them both
> 
> Here's my new babies, I love love love them !.  They're even brighter IRL lol
> 
> The name on the box is Let's Go, never heard of that style before.
> 
> I couldn't wait until I got home to show them off so I guess it's an action shot too lol



Oooh missed these earlier...lovely! Are they orange or yellow?


----------



## aeross

techie81 said:


> Oooh missed these earlier...lovely! Are they orange or yellow?


 
They are a bold orange, brighter than the pictures suggest. The nearest I can describe is that of a fresh seville orange !

Thank you all for the lovely comments 

*Keya* Those are stunning, they look fabulous on. what a shame they aren't cut right for your feet


----------



## CLGirl

keya said:


> Lace Pigalle 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting behind on this thread, so many cool shoes to drool over.  To this all I can say is


----------



## keya

Thanks, lulabee, techie, babypie, Lav, shoeaddict, nakedmosher2of3, javaboo, aeross and CLGirl 




shoeaddictklw said:


> Keya they look insane! GORGEOUS! You'll get use to the fit, I promise



Thanks! and I hope so. The first time I tried my magenta Pigalles on my feet were spilling over the edges but the second time I managed to squeeze them in there, so I'm hoping that'll be the case this time around as well  




LavenderIce said:


> *keya*--Your Pigalles are absolutely stunning.  I have serious keya CL collection envy!



aw, lol, there's nothing to be envious of, my collection is very modest


----------



## hlp_28

This is the first time I post my own CL here, just bit shy coz everyone's collection are so great! But I would like to thank Javaboo for helping  me to get this. She's such a honey 

I love this and they are super comfy. Thanks Java !!!


----------



## keya

^ gorgeous!


----------



## TrixieBoo

keya said:


> Lace Pigalle 120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ If the heels look askew it's probably just the surface being wobbly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Without the flash.
> 
> I didn't post any modeling pics this time around since the ones I took didn't turn out too great (this style is just a bit too narrow and with too low cut edges for my feet :shame, but if anyone wants to see them modeled just say the word


 
I just love those Boudoir shoes.... soo sexy.


----------



## rockvixen76

*Keya, Hlp_28, Aeross* loving all your new shoes, They are all very different and beautiful shoes great buys!


----------



## ledaatomica

keya said:


> Lace Pigalle 120.


 
STUNNING..  *faint*



congrats keya on finding these rare beauties.. must have been the most amazing feeling in the world to open that brown box that day!


----------



## jh4200

hlp, love the lace yoyos!  so sexy!  please don't be shy, show us more!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love the new lace additions ladies!!!


----------



## babypie

*hpl_28* those are so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

the lace shoes are so romantic & beautiful~


----------



## Tampachic

Keya and Hlp28,
You ladies look GORGEOUS in your new shoes.  And how perfectly stylish! (Lace is very in this fall.)  Can't wait to see more.  I hope you will post in the outfits thread too!  Congrats on the beautiful new pairs.  

(And Keya, I hope you can make them work!  Good luck.)


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

You guys are making me really love the lace CL's!


----------



## CLGirl

Hlp28, LOVE those shoes! and your pedicure is so cute too!


----------



## keya

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## danicky

*Keya, Hlp_28,* gorgeous shoes ladies.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I just got home from Miami to a new pair of CLs! Yesterday I was in a bad mood because my BF and I drove down to Miami for a football game and our team lost  but of course a new pair of CLs is the fastest way to cheer me up! 

Whipsnake VPs:













Raspberry Satin VPs (I got these last week but forgot to post the pics):


----------



## babypie

They are both beautiful!! Yummy raspberry satin!


----------



## mjvictamonte

MPA- The whip material never caught my eye before but they are so kick butt cool on you! I love your nailpolish color, what brand/color is it?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thank you *babypie* & *mjvictamonte*! Mj- My nail polish is Chanel and the color is Fantastic.


----------



## sara999

MPA lovely!!!


----------



## Chins4

Girls, I've been away for a week so I haven't a hope of catching up but there is some outrageous eye-candy here  Congrats on beautiful puchases but it's so frustrating when I'm on a ban until I meet up with Sara for a CL day in 2 weeks


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. 

*JH *- Thanks for your encouragement. Will post more of the my CLs  =)

*CLGirl* - That's so sweet. I think the pedi goes well with the lace 

*MPA* - Loves the raspberry. Such a *sweet* colour


----------



## snf8

mpa, i loove the whipsnake soo pretty!


----------



## cjy

My Purse Addiction said:


> I just got home from Miami to a new pair of CLs! Yesterday I was in a bad mood because my BF and I drove down to Miami for a football game and our team lost  but of course a new pair of CLs is the fastest way to cheer me up!
> 
> Whipsnake VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry Satin VPs (I got these last week but forgot to post the pics):


 They are stunning on you!


----------



## keya

MPA ~ Great new additions! Especially love the raspberry VPs on you!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Raspberry Satin VP's  And anything snake is fah-boo!


----------



## rockvixen76

MPA your new shoes are stunning, I especially love those raspberry satins as they are TDF!!!! you wear them well!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MPA* Holy gorgeo-sity!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks ladies!!! *Jet*- I like that word!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

MPA: those Raspberry Satins are amazing!


----------



## more_CHOOS

MPA: the whipsnake looks great on you!  and the Raspberry Satin VP's are so HOT!!


----------



## techie81

hlp_28, those are so beautiful!  You girls are making me seriously desire the lace CLs!

MPA, beautiful additions!!!  Are the raspberry satin VPs from this season?


----------



## CLGirl

ooooh MPA your shoes are sooo beautiful.  I've never seen those raspberry ones before. I am .   I love Chanel Fantastic, it's my favorite nail polish at the moment and my toes are enjoying it right now!


----------



## rdgldy

*MPA*, both new pair are stunning.  I don't know which ones I love best!!!


----------



## jh4200

MPA, they're both amazing!  But the raspberry satin...oohhhhhhhhhh!  And I definitely need some Fantastic polish - I love that color!


----------



## danicky

*MPA,* they are both gorgeous. Congrats!!!!


----------



## karwood

*keya: *Your modeling pics is gorgeous! You should be a model for CL shoes!
*hlp_28:  *Your CLs are *FABULOUS and Sexy!!! *
*mpa:* Both of your CLs are beautiful. I agree,  new CLs always cheer me up no mattter how bad my day is!


----------



## funandsun

I went home for lunch and was surprised to find that the Gwennissimas I ordered from Bluefly had arrived.  I was even MORE surprised that they weren't the Black Flannel I expected but Black Nappa instead!!  I love them!  They do run a little big but with foot petals their perfect!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks to shoe, I have my first pair of VPs and they're pony also  Cept I dont know if I like how they look on me yet. Either way, whether or not I'll ever wear them, I'm keeping them cause I seriously doubt I would ever come across them esp at the deal I got them for 

cell phone pic since I am still at work:


----------



## rdgldy

Katie, I love them-can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Katie, those are FREAKING gorgeous!


----------



## evolkatie

thanks, I'm sitting in traffic now heading home, so I'll have some nice pictures up soon


----------



## sara999

funandsun said:


> I went home for lunch and was surprised to find that the Gwennissimas I ordered from Bluefly had arrived.  I was even MORE surprised that they weren't the Black Flannel I expected but Black Nappa instead!!  I love them!  They do run a little big but with foot petals their perfect!


that's insane!!!! black nappa is so rare!


----------



## lulabee

^^bluefly always sends me the wrong stuff! My gawd you totally lucked out!!!


----------



## funandsun

sara999 said:


> that's insane!!!! black nappa is so rare!


 
I was wondering about that.  I'm a CL newbie and hadn't seen them in nappa before.  I'm even more excited because I have the Pigalles in nappa on pre-order from Saks and since they are similar to the Gwens, I'm going to cancel and order something else (I want some color).


----------



## danicky

*funandsun, *wow I love them. You were so lucky to get the nappa. Congrats!!!

*Katie,* they are lovely.


----------



## techie81

katie, I think they're beautiful...I hope you will be able to wear them often!!

funandsun, wow you're so lucky!  They're gorgeous on you...congrats!


----------



## jh4200

funandsun, what a great surprise!  the flannels are beautiful, but the nappas are absolutely amazing!

Katie, those look great!  I'm sure they look beautiful on you!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks  

Also forgot earlier cause I was way excited lol:
MPA - i love your new additions 
funandsun- gwenissimas are SO hot cept I can NEVER find them in my size!

okay better pics.. well sorta lol it's hard to keep my feet up, focus the camera and then shoot lol


----------



## noah8077

My new babies!!!!!!!  Sorry for the lint on the mirror, I had to wash 3 year old fingerprints off of it before I took the pictures.

ETA: Not fingerprints that are three years old, rather the finger prints of a three year old! LOL


----------



## techie81

Katie, those look beautiful on you!

noah, oh I want those SO badly!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## evolkatie

noah, your VPs are stunning! omg I am REALLY loving that color!


----------



## Noegirl05

Katie~ Gorgeous!!!!

Noah~ Simply Stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

*Noah*, the VPs are so beautiful-I love the color!
*Funandsun*-you really lucked out by BlueFly's mistake-what a great shoe!
*Katie*-they look really good on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh, _Baby_! Looking gooooooood! LOVE them!!!



noah8077 said:


> My new babies!!!!!!! Sorry for the lint on the mirror, I had to wash 3 year old fingerprints off of it before I took the pictures.
> 
> ETA: Not fingerprints that are three years old, rather the finger prints of a three year old! LOL


----------



## jh4200

Katie, I told you they would look great on you!  I love them!

Noah...........


----------



## karwood

*funandsun: *OMG!! You totally scored! Those are gorgeous!
*Evolkatie:* Love your Pony VPs!
*Noah:* Those are fabulous! That color totally rocks!


----------



## danicky

*Noah,* hot, hot, hot. Congrats!!!


----------



## funandsun

Noah, those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## bagpunk

so lovely noegirl! i can't wait for my own to arrive!




Noegirl05 said:


> My New Pythong Oh my Slings


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Noah! Like Rachel says, "I DIE!"


----------



## Stinas

funandsun: Cuteee!
Evolkatie: Those are sooo purrrddyy!  & a steal!
Noah:  Love the color!


----------



## CLGirl

oooh cute shoes evolkatie love the pony hair, funandsun cute I havent seen those before and noah love the pink, been considering that color myself.   And neverenoughhandbags, lol, I watch Rachael too!


----------



## lulabee

*evolkatie* I loooove the pony's! soooo gorgeous!
*noah* I'm so in love with the fushia! I feel your pain about baby fingerprints!


----------



## Chins4

evolkatie said:


> Thanks to shoe, I have my first pair of VPs and they're pony also  Cept I dont know if I like how they look on me yet. Either way, whether or not I'll ever wear them, I'm keeping them cause I seriously doubt I would ever come across them esp at the deal I got them for
> 
> cell phone pic since I am still at work:


 
Oh I love Pony I have these in a taupe colour - if you ever decide to re-home yours just let me know .

funandsun - talk about lucking out!

MPA - mmmmmmmmm, raspberry satin 

noah - WOW!


----------



## karwood

My VERY long awaited Blue Satin Striped Armadillos:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Karwood-*They look great on you, still waiting on mine. Wear them well, congrats!


----------



## jh4200

Karwood, they look beautiful on you!  At least they came a little early!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood those look so amazing!! i always have shoe envy when you post!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *karwood*, your pedi looks great with the blue!


----------



## keya

*karwood* ~ Thanks!  The blue satin Armadillos look amazing on you! 


*funandsun* ~ Oooh, black nappa Gwens!! I was about to ask you where you got them and then I read that bluefly sent you the wrong pair. You lucked out. Aren't they comfy?? I love the Gwens. Congrats! 


*evolkatie* ~ Gorgeous! 


*noah* ~ Love them!!


----------



## funandsun

keya said:


> *funandsun* ~ Oooh, black nappa Gwens!! I was about to ask you where you got them and then I read that bluefly sent you the wrong pair. You lucked out. Aren't they comfy?? I love the Gwens. Congrats!


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! (and they were a great deal - I got them during the Bluefly buy 3 items get 30% off sale plus I got an additional $60 off by using my Visa and first time buyer discount) Now I want them in the Gray Flannel!!!


----------



## techie81

karwood said:


> My VERY long awaited Blue Satin Striped Armadillos:



Wow wow WOW!!


----------



## karwood

*ladylouboutin,jh4200,nakedmosher,lulabee, techie and keya: *Thank you!!! They are gorgeous IRL.


----------



## rdgldy

I love those shoes-the shades of blue look amazing.


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *karwood*, just gorgeous.  I'm totally drooling over here.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies very nice!! love them all!!!!!!


----------



## cjy

Karwood! They are so pretty! You are rocking them!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Karwood - those are TDF!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Karwood, those are lovely!


----------



## Chins4

Karwood - they are just GORGEOUS


----------



## evolkatie

OMG karwood, those are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*karwood-* wow. i love the way all the colors come together and the red sole just adds the perfect balance.


----------



## rockvixen76

As promised...my new shoes EB VN. They arrived today, I'm so happy I have my wedding shoes!!!


----------



## Katykit01

rockvixen76 said:


> As promised...my new shoes EB VN. They arrived today, I'm so happy I have my wedding shoes!!!



WOW I am loving these RockVixen! GREAT WEDDING SHOES! These shoes are TDF and perfect for that special day. They look gorgeous on you


----------



## surlygirl

*karwood* - love your polish with the blue! they look so pretty on you.


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* love them.

*RockVixen,* they are stunning.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Karwood*, those Armadillos look fabulous on you!! 

*RockVixen*, the blue is such a stunningly gorgeous color, and the satin really brings it out!   What a perfect wedding shoe!


----------



## surlygirl

*rockvixen *- wow! what a rich, beautiful blue for your wedding shoes!


----------



## glamgrl921

Ladies-you are all looking soooo hot and colorful!!!  Love it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow those a definately stunning!!!!! 

...must....have....those ..... NOWW!!!
 b


----------



## techie81

Rockvixen, they look absolutely stunning on you.  I'm SO glad you found a pair!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW I had to go back 8 pages but here we go!!!
MPA- Holy cow!!! Those raspberry VPs are some of my faves!!!
Fun- You LUCKY girl!!! I really like those!
Katie- SO GORGEOUS!!! Those are fab!!
Noah- That color is TDF!!!
Karwood- Those are just gorgeous!!!  They look fantastic with the black polish!
Rockvixen- Those are fantastic wedding shoes!! I FINALLY saw these IRL this weekend and they are stunning!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I do have purchases from Vegas but I am still recovering so I'll post pictures later


----------



## techie81

^^ Do you mean the Vegas boutique has the EB VNs??


----------



## jh4200

Rockvixen, I love your modeling pics!  They look so pretty on you, and great with your pedi!

Krystal, so happy you're back, can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## shaq91

how come nobody is buying any cl boots really? i think they all look hot i wish i could afford a pair and now that its closer to fall i'd think everybody would be buying them and posting pics of theirs but i guess not =/


----------



## 8seventeen19

techie81 said:


> ^^ Do you mean the Vegas boutique has the EB VNs??


 
Yeap! No idea what sizes though.


----------



## techie81

^^ I'm getting a pair of boots in a few weeks. Haven't been to a store to try them on yet.


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> Yeap! No idea what sizes though.



Oh crap.


----------



## shaq91

techie81 said:


> ^^ I'm getting a pair of boots in a few weeks. Haven't been to a store to try them on yet.



o awesome! knee boots? will u post pics?


----------



## techie81

shaq91 said:


> o awesome! knee boots? will u post pics?



Sure, if they fit. My SO mentioned something crazy like getting one of the boutiques to get a mold of my leg made that I can use for later purchases but I told him that if they don't fit, just to get me something else later. He's nuts but lovable.


----------



## shaq91

techie81 said:


> Sure, if they fit. My SO mentioned something crazy like getting one of the boutiques to get a mold of my leg made that I can use for later purchases but I told him that if they don't fit, just to get me something else later. He's nuts but lovable.



haha lol well lets hope they fit =) which boots do u wanna get?


----------



## noah8077

Thank you all for the sweet feedback on my shoes, I am in love with them!  
I put them on to stretch them out a bit this morning, and the bottom of my two first toes are pink, is this normal from the suede or am I just weird?


----------



## lil_AEQUITAS

carlinha said:


> and my very recent score on ebay, just arrived a few hours ago from dublin, ireland:
> cream patent leather mad mary (SO AMAZINGLY FIERCE!  i LOVE THEM!!!)


Carlinha ooh sexy feet in heels!!!! Lovely pics thanks for posting!!!


----------



## CLGirl

Love the shoes Karwood,  mine are supposed to be in this week can't wait!! Thanks for the eye candy in the mean time.  What's that gorgeous nail polish btw?


----------



## CLGirl

Rockvixen WOW I've been wanting the VN and trying to decide what color, red or green.  Now I think I might have to get blue.  Those are gorgeous, gorgeous!!


----------



## lil_AEQUITAS

jh4200 said:


> Okay, here are the last of my new additions - now no more until my pre-orders and holds start coming in in late September.  Black kid declic 120:


Lovely post babe!!!


----------



## lil_AEQUITAS

aspark said:


> my new Multi-glitter NP's
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the worst model ever! *What are you joking me these are damn HOT!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Rosazzisimo's!  thanks to JSG on the HTF thread


*You gotta be kidding me, these are damn HOT!!!!!! MORE MORE!!!*


----------



## lil_AEQUITAS

LanaThaSTAR said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my first two Louboutin purchases. I must admit, I think I'm addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Do these look big? I ordered them in the same size as my black VP's (35), but they feel 1/2 size big at least. Comfy in the toe area (perfect, actually), but I can fit a finger behind each of my heels. It didn't show up well in the 1st pic, so I took another one to show my problem. Do you guys think I'll be fine with a pair of Foot Petals heel inserts, or should I exchange them?


_*OMG can i quote, you look SUPER GORGEOUS IN HEELS!!!!*_


----------



## rdgldy

Where are your shoes?


----------



## lulabee

^^That person is creeping me out!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,meggy,mistyknight,cjy,stina,neverenough,chins,evolkatie,meluvs,surly,danicky,fiery,glamgrl and krystal: *Thank you so much!!!! In case you are wondering, my polish is OPI Lincoln Park after Dark.

*rockvixen:* I posted before, but it is so worth mentioning again. Your EB VN are gorgeous!! They are perfect for your wedding day


----------



## LavenderIce

Trying to catch up, so many lovely purchases!

*hlp_28*--I love the lace Yoyo Zeppas!  I think it's my favorite of that style.

*MPA*--Congrats on your VPs!  I especially  the raspberry satin VPs.

*funandsun*--Congrats on your black kid Gwenissimas!  I love a bluefly happy ending.  

*noah*--Your fuschia suede VPs are hot!

*karwood*--Congrats on the Armadillos!  I know you were lusting for the black/white/grey version, but these are nothing to sneeze at.

*evolkatie*--Yay!  Your first VPs!  Congrats on the steal of a deal.

*jh4200*--Congrats on your black kid declics!  Can't go wrong with that style.

*rockvixen*--The blue VNs are stunning!


----------



## carlinha

i am drooling from everyone's fab purchases!!!


----------



## snf8

lulabee said:


> ^^That person is creeping me out!


----------



## rdgldy

I agree-I asked for their posts-don't expect we'll see any!


----------



## jh4200

I also reported the posts this morning - thought maybe I'd get a good response since one of the pics he commented on was mine.


----------



## noah8077

^^^They posted in the regular glass slipper thread also. Weird.


----------



## futurerichGirl!

what was the post?


----------



## jh4200

It's the 3 above by li_AEQUITAS.  Looks like his signature was removed, but it basically said that he had a foot fetish and was looking for pictures.


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> I also reported the posts this morning - thought maybe I'd get a good response since one of the pics he commented on was mine.



he's been commenting on my photos also.... is it a weird guy?


----------



## jh4200

Yeah, I think so.  Hopefully he's gone.


----------



## snf8

creepy. i would feel violated. sorry to the girls he commented on!


----------



## lulabee

Thank Gawd he's sofa king banned! What a perv!


----------



## lolitablue

OK, allow me to show my Simples now that the perv is gone and the whole snafu with the mismatch Simples from the bay is history. I got this last weekend and cannot be happier!! They aren't the sexiest although the feeling is like a million bucks and that is sexy, too!!


----------



## Chins4

Hi ladies, pls see my latest additions - blue glittart RonRons  usual apologies for the grubby mirror ush: and scrubby legs (I have a cold at the moment and my skin seems to have gone to pieces )

I also tried to take some better lit comparison pics so you can see the difference in the finish but I'll post them seperately


----------



## Chins4

Glittart comparison pics as promised  The blue is much subtler than the brown which is more obviously streaked - but nonetheless both are lovely in their own way.


----------



## jh4200

Lolitablue - yay! I'm so glad you finally got everything worked out! You're right, they may not be the sexiest pair on their own, but if they make you feel greta then you'll be that much sexier! They look fab on you!

Chins - love the blue glittart! Thanks for the comparison pics - I wish the blue stood out as much as the brown.


----------



## Chins4

^Thanks JH - the blue ones are funny, they can look almost black in dull light to iridescent in bright sunlight (see below). Guess they're just begging to be worn in the sun


----------



## meggyg8r

^^


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow Chins and lolita love your new additions and everyone else's too (this thread moves too fast to remember everything).

*lolita*,  those are sexy, what are you talking about?

*Chins*, those blue's sound like they are begging to be worn with everything, since they change!


----------



## AnotherHandbag

Ok first off apologises for the tights...will say no more about that!! 

My first pair of CL's!!


----------



## lolitablue

AnotherHandbag said:


> Ok first off apologises for the tights...will say no more about that!!
> 
> My first pair of CL's!!


 
Oh, love them! Congrats on your new pair and welcome to this new obsession!!

*Jimmyshoo : * Thank you! I feel sexy wearing them

*Chins:  *that is a gorgeous color on the glittarts!!!


----------



## aeross

Beautiful buys everyone. *AnotherHandbag *congratulations on your first CL's. The look the right size to me


----------



## karwood

*Lolita: *Gorgeous and DEFINITELY SEXY!! Congrats
*Chins: *Thank you for the comparison pics. Both of your Ron Rons are beautiful!! 
*Anotherhandbag: *Fabulous first pair of CLs! They look lovely on you!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Here is a mad modeling pic of my new kid bruges? Got them from Barneys Outlet for $250! They look exactly like the New Simple pump but with a thicker platform and heel, so I am guessing they are Bruges, they were in the wrong box.


----------



## FabulousDiva

^^^^^ Oops, I meant BAD modeling pic!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, Chins, they're amazing in the sunlight!  I'd have to think of more reasons to be outside!

Love the ron rons, anotherhandbag!  Great first (of many!) purchase!

Fabulousdiva, they look great on you!  What a steal!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow fabulousdiva! those look great and great price too!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Thanks ladies


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins, Lolita, Another Handbag*, all the new shoes are stunning.  And Lolita, I think the simples look sexy!


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> *Chins, Lolita, Another Handbag*, all the new shoes are stunning. And Lolita, I think the simples look sexy!


 
Thank you!! I am liking them more and more!!


----------



## b00mbaka

They look great, Lolita! Now you can mark them off your wishlist!


----------



## babypie

*Chins* -  Look at you getting all kinky on that chair!  I love that color!   
*Anotherhandbag* - congrats on your first pair!


----------



## 8seventeen19

babypie said:


> *Chins* - Look at you getting all kinky on that chair! I love that color!


 
HAHA! They're definitely saying come hither!!! I love the blue ones soooo much! 

Anotherhandbag- Congrats! More to come!!
Lolita- I am so glad you got all that drama out of the way. The simples are lovely!


----------



## techie81

Yay lolita!  Glad you finally got your Simples, and they look lovely on you!

Chins, the Ron Rons look fab on you...I hope you feel better soon!  Colds suck.   You're making me seriously desire the blue glittart now...  (cclo, I know...)

AnotherHandbag, congrats on the first pair!  Perfect choice 

FabulousDiva, what a deal!  They look lovely on you!


----------



## dknigh21

I've been crazy busy with grad school starting and have been MIA. But everyone has such fabulous new additions. I've been going through Louboutin withdrawals and knew my CL ladies would have some beautiful purchases.


----------



## techie81

Hey SCAD, nifty! I desperately wanted to go there years ago but it was out of our price range.


----------



## xegbl

Wow, haven't been checking this thread for a while and everyone has fabulous new CL additions!! Gorgeous & Congrats!!


----------



## CLGirl

Oooh by the time I catch up at the end of the day, I missed so much!  Anyway everone's shoes are gorgeous and just making me want to go buy some more CL's!! This forum is so detrimental to my wallet  love it though!


----------



## dknigh21

techie81 said:


> Hey SCAD, nifty! I desperately wanted to go there years ago but it was out of our price range.



No joke. The tuition has been going through the roof. I was lucky to have half my undergrad covered by a scholarship but grad school is all me now. I wince when I think about it. But SCAD is a great school and one of only a couple to offer what I want. I've loved almost every bit of it.

And now to return to our regular program...


----------



## lolitablue

b00mbaka said:


> They look great, Lolita! Now you can mark them off your wishlist!


 
Right! Now, I need enabling for the next pair!! LOL.


----------



## karwood

*fabulousdiva:* Great buy!!! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## carlinha

FINALLY!!!!  one of my UHGs arrived in the mail today!!!  thank you *evolkatie*, this would not be possible without you!

i am in


----------



## jh4200

They are hot!!!! Congrats on finding a UHG!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just wrote this on another thread, but OMG those are so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*carlinha* you finally found a pair!  congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## carlinha

thank you jh4200, meggyg8r & LaDonna 

yes i finally found them thanks to evolkatie, and they were such a steal!!!  about 1/3 retail price, brand-new, they are mismatched though, but i can't tell at all... my feet are a little off in size also!
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=3076


----------



## Chins4

carlinha - those are awesome! I love it when a TPF plan comes together!


----------



## karwood

*carlinha: *Those are fierce!!!! They look amazing on you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

carlinha, those boots are kick a**!!!  So you can't tell with the different sizes at all?


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> carlinha, those boots are kick a**!!!  So you can't tell with the different sizes at all?



the left is a 37, and the right is a 37.5... the right maybe a smidge bigger than the left, but it works fine for me, as my left foot is smaller than my right!

you got your tiger NPs from rentme also right?  they are super quick!  i bought mine monday night, and have them today, 3 days later!  yours will be here before you know it, and then you have to post pics too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yes I got them from rentme also.  Mine had the left bigger and the right smaller which is perfect for me. I always forget to post here (I mostly post in the action thread), but I will remember this time. If you haven't seen them by Tuesday just remind me!


----------



## carlinha

thanks chins4, karwood & jimmyshoogirl... i can't wait for evolkatie to see them!!


----------



## aeross

*FabulousDiva *and *Carlinha *Gorgeous gorgeous buys !


----------



## techie81

dknigh21, so jealous, glad you're enjoying your time there!

Ooh congrats carlinha!!!  They're fabulous!


----------



## Stinas

*carlinha*- Those are SSSEEXXXYYY!!!  Love them!  They look soo much better on!
*lolitablue* - Great simples!  They look good on you!
*AnotherHandbag* - WELCOME to the club!!!  Its all downhill from here lol
Chins - Those are pretty!  I love the Glittart
*FabulousDiva* - Classic!  Very nice!

And whats all this talk about a perv??  Ive been MIA here lately....due to my "ban" i try not to look so I wont buy lol


----------



## jh4200

There was a guy who posted a couple of days ago, commenting on people's pics - it wasn't that bad until you looked at his signature, which basically said he had a foot fetish and was looking for pictures to enjoy.  Yuck.


----------



## chanelrocks

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yes I got them from rentme also.  Mine had the left bigger and the right smaller which is perfect for me. I always forget to post here (I mostly post in the action thread), but I will remember this time. If you haven't seen them by Tuesday just remind me!



Hi Jimmyshoogirl,

I was just reading the thread and saw that you guys got shoes from rentmehandbags.com. I went to the web page and gasped 

How does this work? I love BBOS but I didn't know that you can rent shoes. Before I sign up I really would like to hear from you experts how this website works. How is the condition of the shoes when you rent them? Can you buy them too? 

Please let me know because I am really having naughty ideas regarding this )) My DH will roll his eyes when he sees that I rent shoes now 

Thanks for your input


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I personally do not know about renting the shoes or bags. So far a couple of us have bought shoes from them. See carlinha's Boots in this same thread. 

I actually never looked at their whole site, I only viewed what was on eBay.

I do think they have some really good deals (for buying).

Anyone else have any input for Chanel?


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> And whats all this talk about a perv?? Ive been MIA here lately....due to my "ban" i try not to look so I wont buy lol


 
There was a guy on here commenting about how sexy the modelling shots were.  I guess he was the only one of the probably hundreds of shoe-fetish lurkers who decided to create a membership and comment


----------



## Edrine

i just got these in the mail today.. i told my SA i wanted vp in fuschia suede..i guess she got the colors and styles mixed up..i actually like this better than the fuschia.i would love to hear your thoughts ladies..

NP in magenta suede

no flash pic:







with flash:


----------



## afcgirl

Wow, those are gorgeous on you!  I can't imagine fuchsia being any better than those!  Congrats!


----------



## lulabee

OMG! That color is absolutely amazing!!! UGH I guess I need to add those to my list! they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Edrine

thank you afcgirl and lulabee


----------



## fashionaholic4u

Hey Ladies,
This is my first time posting at the CL forum and this is also my first pair of CL. I don't know what the style is called, but one day as I was looking through ebay this pair really caught my eyes. You all are my inspiration and I hope I will have a collection like you ladies' one day.


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*-those boots are unbelievable!
*edrine*-love the color of the NPs
*fashionaholic*-very pretty first pair-I'm sure there will be many more to come.


----------



## danicky

*carlinha*-those boots aree gorgeous
*edrine*-love them
*fashionaholic* very pretty.


----------



## CLGirl

Carlinha those boots are AWEsome! 

Edrine I love those shoes they are such a pretty color, I say if you love it too keep them! (I always find it so hard to let go of a pair of CL's once they have entered my home, it just seems to rude to send them away again), and 

Fashionaholic those shoes are pretty, what a great start to a collection, those will always stand out.


----------



## kaydoll

*Edrine -- *OMG  I love your NP in magenta suede!! I would love some (must..save..money...)


----------



## techie81

Those NPs are stunning, Edrine!  Magenta... 

Congrats Fashionaholic!  Gorgeous first pair!


----------



## Chins4

Gorgeous colour Edrine 

Fashionaholic - that's a beautiful 1st pair :okay:I'm sure it won't be your last - it's a slippery CL slope LOL


----------



## Souzie

Just got these. Declic 140??? It says 120 on the box... So...they are the old 120's which is now the 140?  LOL...I'm so


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

xsouzie said:


> Just got these. Declic 140??? It says 120 on the box... So...they are the old 120's which is now the 140?  LOL...I'm so



Those are hot!! I keep telling myself no, but I want red, and pink delics soooo bad!!


----------



## techie81

Those are SO hot, souzie!!!


----------



## jh4200

Edrine, the magenta NP is gorgeous!  I actually prefer it to the fuschia in that style - love them!

fashionaholic - great first pair, what a standout!  I'm sure there will be more to come!

xsouzie - love the declics, they're hot on you!  it's a little hard to tell from the height whether they're actually 120s (the new boxes are correctly labeled) or 140s (the old boxes are incorrectly labeled).  Do they feel like they're 4 inches, like VPs do, or 5 inches?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow so many shoes to catch up on! 

edrine ilove the magenta nps! that color is amazing and they look great on you!

xsouzie .... Declics


----------



## lulabee

xsouzie said:


> Just got these. Declic 140??? It says 120 on the box... So...they are the old 120's which is now the 140? LOL...I'm so


 OMG *xsouzie*!!! The Declics are TDF!! They look amazingly HOTTT on you!


----------



## karwood

*Edrine:*  Your magenta suede NP are gorgeous. LOVE the color!!!
*xsouzie:* Those Declics are ultra fabulous!! They look gorgoeus on you!


----------



## danicky

*xsouzie ,* they are beautiful.


----------



## meggyg8r

*xsouzie, *I love anything that sparkles.  Great choice, and welcome to the addiction!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Xsouzie*, GORGEOUS...I mean,...WOW!

*Edrine*, those are the shoes I want so bad! They look incredible on you!!!


----------



## keya

*xsouzie *~ Congrats on the Declics, they're gorgeous! I saw the auction that you won, they're the Declic 120, which would be referred to as 140 this season. It's a bit confusing, but basically they called the two heel heights 100 and 120 last season, but it was a bit misleading since they're actually a bit higher than that, so this season they've labeled the same heel heights 120 and 140


----------



## carlinha

edrine, fashionaholic & xsouzie, 

i am espcially loving the declics and want a pair badly but afraid i won't be able to walk in them!!


----------



## Souzie

*Ladylouboutin08*, *techie81*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *lulabee*, *karwood*, *danicky*, *meggyg8r*, *lovely&amazing* 

*Jh4200*: They definitely feel higher than VPs.  Laureen called them 140s but I got confused when I saw the box...LOL...and they look so much more higher IRL than in the pics...


----------



## fashionaholic4u

Thanks ladies! 
*Chins4 & jh4200*: It's already going down a slippery CL slope! I have already purchased my second pair and it's on it's way! Gosh....this is addictive!


----------



## babypie

*Edrine *omg i love those!! They look great with your pedi.  Keep them, keep them!


----------



## Edrine

thanks everyone

xsouzie: those are hot!!


----------



## techie81

My tiger patent Decolletes


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> My tiger patent Decolletes



techie, i said it before in the other thread, but i  them.... great buy!!!


----------



## Edrine

techie81- congrats they are tdf~


----------



## techie81

Thanks carlinha, Edrine!  OMG I'm so in love with this style now...my first Decolletes!  I already put black patent ones on my wishlist.


----------



## keya

love the tigers, techie!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Gorgeous *Techie*!

My new VP's... (I swear to god I shaved today...Italian stubble curse!)


----------



## fieryfashionist

I haven't come to this thread in a while... there's so much amazing eye candy!! 

*    FabulousDiva* - What an incredible steal, wow... they look amazing on you!! 

*   carlinha *- I said it before and I'll say it again (and again!)... they look freakin amazing on you... so damn sexy it kills me, ahh!! 

*  Edrine* - Ohhh!!  I saw the Magenta suede NPs IRL yesterday (again!), and they are gorgeous ... I love the color, and they look amazing on your feet!! 

*  fashionaholic4u *- Wow, what a pretty first pair of CL's!  You did really well!!  Congrats and enjoy them!! 

* xsouzie *- Wow, those Declics are smokin hot! 

*techie* - Those are some sexy decolletes you have there... congrats!! 

*lovely&amazing *- I love, love, love the VPs on you, ahh!


----------



## jh4200

lovely&amazing said:


> Gorgeous *Techie*!
> 
> My new VP's... (I swear to god I shaved today...Italian stubble curse!)


 

  I have the same problem!  I never notice it that much until I post my pics and then I'm like !!!  Being super pale doesn't help me, either.


----------



## fieryfashionist

So, thanks to *carlinha* and her Hirshleifer's thread (thank you!! ), I found my brown glittart VPs last week!   Even with ground shipping, they somehow arrived the day after I ordered them haha! 













Close up of why I LOVE these shoes!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> Gorgeous *Techie*!
> 
> My new VP's... (I swear to god I shaved today...Italian stubble curse!)


 LOL! I have the same problem that's why I tan regularly it hides those "dots".  Anyhoo my loveliest lovely your vps look fab!!! Very very _sexay_!! Love the tat as well!


----------



## noah8077

Firey I love those!  Congrats!


----------



## lulabee

techie81 said:


> My tiger patent Decolletes


 Good Gawd techie! I love them! Congrats on a great find!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm so on a ban!   I went to NM yesterday and fell head over heels in love with these!!   Dark brown Babels!  I was bored and put an outfit together too (don't pay attention to the wrinkled dress haha).   They're a teeny bit big (which is strange, because my calves are not small!), but they fit 129298x better than any other leather boots I've tried on... and they're so gorgeous!  I'll probably wear them with skinny jeans more than dresses/skirts (I was just in a purple tights kinda mood haha).


----------



## lulabee

fieryfashionist said:


> So, thanks to *carlinha* and her Hirshleifer's thread (thank you!! ), I found my brown glittart VPs last week!  Even with ground shipping, they somehow arrived the day after I ordered them haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of why I LOVE these shoes!


WOW *fiery*! The color in the last pic is absolutely stunning! They look amazing on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks,  *Fiery*, *Jh* and *Lula*! I suppose the next call I make is to the tanning salon... 

*Fiery*, your stunning new glittarts and your luxurious bedspread are demanding a party!! I love them!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *noah*!  

*lulabee* - Ahh, I know... they're so pretty and sparkly!!   Aww, thank you!  

Aww, thanks *lovely&amazing*!   Haha, ohh no, my bed was so not fit for any kind of picture (it's very messy right now!)... that's actually the spare room.


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks, *Fiery*, *Jh* and *Lula*! I suppose *the next call I make is to the tanning salon*...
> 
> *Fiery*, your stunning new glittarts and your luxurious bedspread are demanding a party!! I love them!


 
Let me know how that works for you because I got the same darn curse!  Which is why I try not to take close up modeling shots.


----------



## lovely&amazing

_....Hoping a flight to New York..._

Damn, *Fiery*! You are chic 24/7!!! Love those Babels and the outfit!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> Let me know how that works for you because I got the same darn curse! Which is why I try not to take close up modeling shots.


 
My "Girlfriend" has this curse, too??

Oh, it is so good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## LavenderIce

edrine--love those magenta NPs.
xsouzie--you always manage to find such good stuff!  Congrats on the Declic 140s.
l&a--you simply cannot go wrong with VPs.
techie--congrats on a great deal on your tigers!
fiery--your glittart VPs are stunning.  Congrats on the babels as well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha!   I'm in sweats right now, so that's definitely not true ... but thank you!! 



lovely&amazing said:


> _....Hoping a flight to New York..._
> 
> Damn, *Fiery*! You are chic 24/7!!! Love those Babels and the outfit!!!




Aww, thank you* Lavender*!!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> My "Girlfriend" has this curse, too??
> 
> Oh, it is so good to know I'm not the only one!


 You are killing me lovely!


----------



## lulabee

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm so on a ban!  I went to NM yesterday and fell head over heels in love with these!!  Dark brown Babels! I was bored and put an outfit together too (don't pay attention to the wrinkled dress haha).  They're a teeny bit big (which is strange, because my calves are not small!), but they fit 129298x better than any other leather boots I've tried on... and they're so gorgeous! I'll probably wear them with skinny jeans more than dresses/skirts (I was just in a purple tights kinda mood haha).


 OMG! Love these too! Thanks for all the shoe porn *fiery*!


----------



## ally143

I'm waaay behind!! Lovely shoes everybody!
*Carlinha* I'm sooo glad you finally found your studded boots!


----------



## jh4200

Fiery, oh my god, the VPs and those boots!!! HOT!!!!

Here are my new leopard pony helmuts - already posted in the live.com cashback thread, since I got such a great deal on them, but I looooove them so I'm posting all over the place!


----------



## lulabee

^^Gorgeous! Wow you ladies are getting your shoes so quickly!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks!  I was shocked, I bought these on Thursday, and they came yesterday!  I love fast shippers.


----------



## LaDonna

*techie* i'm so jealous...i love the tiger decolletes!  congrats!

*l&a*  they're lovely!  congrats!

*fiery* congrats on both pairs, but the babel's  love them!  they look really good w/ the plum colored tights!

*jh4200* i already posted in your thread, but those helmut's look great on you!  congrats!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Fiery, those babels are spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much* lulabee*!  There's so much shoe porn here, it should be illegal! 

* jh4200* - Aww, thanks so much girl!   Wow, I absolutely LOVE the helmuts on you... total perfection! 

Aww, thank you *LaDonna*!   When I put them on yesterday, I knew I was totally screwed (NM - 1, Me - 0)!   I was thinking teal tights might look good too, but since the dress is a neutral color, almost anything works! 

Thanks so much *oo_let_me_see *(haha, not sure how to abbreviate that! )!   I can't wait to see your new boots too!


----------



## fmd914

okay...I have sooooo been trying to stay out of this thread.  It makes me buy more than the HTF thread does!  I love the shoes you ladies have!  They are gorgeous!  all look great, but I have to give a special "shout out" to jh's leopard helmuts!  Those make me simply swoon!!!!

Congrats on all of the recent great buys!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow jh!  These are gorgeous!! 




jh4200 said:


> Fiery, oh my god, the VPs and those boots!!! HOT!!!!
> 
> Here are my new leopard pony helmuts - already posted in the live.com cashback thread, since I got such a great deal on them, but I looooove them so I'm posting all over the place!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *Edrine*!

*Keya*: Thanks for clarifying.  We are Declic twins now!! 

*Carlinha*: They're a little hard to walk in, but surprisingly comfortable.  I need to practice some more before wearing them out. :shame:

*Techie81: * Love your tiger Decolletes!  I was looking for a pair but couldn't find them in my size.

*Fieryfashionist:* Thanks girl.  I love your new purchases too, especially the Babels!!  Sadly I won't be able to get them because my calves are too small...

*Lavenderice*: Thank you so much!!  I have to thank *Laureenthemean* for that.  She's my enabler/authenticator extraordinaire!!


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm so on a ban!  I went to NM yesterday and fell head over heels in love with these!!  Dark brown Babels! I was bored and put an outfit together too (don't pay attention to the wrinkled dress haha).  They're a teeny bit big (which is strange, because my calves are not small!), but they fit 129298x better than any other leather boots I've tried on... and they're so gorgeous! I'll probably wear them with skinny jeans more than dresses/skirts (I was just in a purple tights kinda mood haha).


 They look great on you!!! I really love them! What a great find. You will enjoy them for a very long time!


----------



## cjy

Techie and Lovley: Great new kicks!!! You both look amazing in them!!!


----------



## danicky

l&a--they are great.
techie--congrats on a great deal.
fiery--your boots and VP's are amazing.
JH--sexy!!!


----------



## carlinha

ok seriously, i go to dinner for a few hours, and when i come back, there's like a dozen new shoes!!!  

lovely&amazing -  the VPs... such a classic shoe, everyone needs one in their collection!  and girl, i can't even tell the stubble... and *WHAT DOES YOUR TATTOO MEAN*?!?!?  if i am not mistaken, we have the same exact one, mine is on my upper back!!!

fiery - i was wondering when you would post these!  i am so glad you got your brown glittart VPs... the color is just amazing!!!  glad i helped!  and your babels are TDF!

jh4200 - your collection just keeps getting better & better... i  helmuts, and i am amazed how fast these shipped!


----------



## rainyjewels

wow jh...those leopards are HOT! hmmmmmmm i may need to run now to ebay to look for some myself....hehehe....

fiery - im so jealous that not only do you fit into those boots, you look so amazing in them...the whole outfit is just so fashionable! love love love!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*xsouzie* - Aww, that's too bad, but I'm sure you can find other gorgeous CLs (like the Declics! ) that flatter you! 

Aww, thank you *cjy*... I can't wait to wear them out!! 

Thank you *danicky*! 

Aww, you're so sweet *rainy*... thank you so much!!


----------



## IslandSpice

jh4200 said:


> Fiery, oh my god, the VPs and those boots!!! HOT!!!!
> 
> Here are my new leopard pony helmuts - already posted in the live.com cashback thread, since I got such a great deal on them, but I looooove them so I'm posting all over the place!


 
BEAUTIFUL !!! How many sizes did you go down? I want a pair of Helmuts and am trying to decide how far down to go. TIA!


----------



## Chins4

Techie -  your tigers!

Fiery - gorgeous boots (damn my chunky calves ) and the glittart VPs are TDF!

JH - O.M.G!!!! I think I may just have to hunt a pair of those down - they are drop dead GORGEOUS


----------



## jh4200

Thanks *fiery*, *fmd*, *dreamdoll*, *danicky*, *carlinha *(I know, crazy fast shipping, I guess it helped that they came from my own state), *rainy *and *chins *(get yourself a pair, seriously, they're amazing), and *islandspice *(i went down just a half a size, since my feet are on the wider size, and they fit perfectly, which is great because I don't think pony hair will stretch like leather would)!

You ladies are making me!   to all of you!


----------



## cjy

JH your helmuts are just AMAZING!!! I really think a pair may be in my future.


----------



## jh4200

Thank you!  It's so funny, because this is one of those styles that I thought I hated at first, and then I started to like them but thought I wouldn't be able to wear them because I have wide feet, but then I just decided to go for it and see, and I can't stop looking at them!!!  Definitely recommend them for everyone.


----------



## lulabee

^^ The Helmuts do really really good things for your feet!


----------



## jh4200

I know!  I was so surprised because it's such an unusual shape, but it makes my feet look pretty good!


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> I know!  I was so surprised because it's such an unusual shape, but it makes my feet look pretty good!



the helmuts are really such a surprising shoe... on its own, it looks kinda odd, but on the feet, it's like va-va-voom!!!  it is REALLY REALLY flattering on the feet, just very delicate and ladylike.  for those who don't think they can pull it off but never tried it on their feet, give it a shot and try it on at a store... you may be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## dreamdoll

hmm helmuts are really an interesting style! do they really run small?


----------



## carlinha

dreamdoll said:


> hmm helmuts are really an interesting style! do they really run small?



they run LARGE!  i am size 36/36.5 in most CL styles, and my helmuts are 34.5!


----------



## dreamdoll

wow *carlinha*, that's like 2 sizes down! so if i'm a 7 in VPs, it'd be a 5 for helmuts?


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ wow that's a huge sizing difference! how bizarre...

posting my new np glitters i got from bg last night...so gorgeous and unexpectedly super comfortable!!!


----------



## Chins4

^^Helmuts are one you really need to try on - I'm a 37 in most CLs but I take a 36 in Helmuts 

^Rainy - they are hot! Show us modelling pics


----------



## carlinha

dreamdoll said:


> wow *carlinha*, that's like 2 sizes down! so if i'm a 7 in VPs, it'd be a 5 for helmuts?



i would definitely try on first at store... some ppl go down 0.5 size, some 1, some 1.5, and some 2... 

i think it depends on width of your foot?  i was shocked when i fit 34.5 to say the least, but 35.5 was falling off me


----------



## dreamdoll

*Rainy* - fab shoes!! 

Thanks *Chins*, hmm might be difficult for me to try on any helmuts unless I fly out of my country...the CLs here are sold in a small corner of a store, and they only bring in limited styles which fly off the shelves! And wow, the helmuts do look amazing on jh!!


----------



## carlinha

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ wow that's a huge sizing difference! how bizarre...
> 
> posting my new np glitters i got from bg last night...so gorgeous and unexpectedly super comfortable!!!



RAINY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG OMG OMG SOOOOOO STUNNING!!!!  i really really want a pair now (as if i didn't before!) 

MODELING PICS!

btw rainy, now you can edit your signature (in a good way)!!!


----------



## lulabee

WOW *rainy*, those are just stunning! Could you post modeling pics?


----------



## jh4200

Seriously, rainy, how dare you tease us?!?!?!?  Modeling pics!!!

Thanks dreamdoll.  I'm usually a 40 in CLs, which is a half size up from my US size.  I got the helmuts in a 39, so that's a half size down from US and a full size down from my normal CL size.  Not sure if that helps, but I hope it does.


----------



## rdgldy

rainy-they are amazingly gorgeous............


----------



## rainyjewels

haha, you guys!! i figured everyone must've seen the glitters a bazillion times so i didn't want to tire you guys out  okay i just took modeling pics up the wazoo...rather than hijack 2 pages on this thread, i might as well start their own thread!!! will post links here!! THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!!!! i love you all!!


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200--I could not love your leopard pony Helmuts more.  That is one of the styles I have long loved!  They are incredible on you!  

rainy--Glitters!  You must have the happiest feet right now.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, Lavender!  This is a new love for me, but I couldn't be happier!


----------



## LaDonna

congrats *rainy* those are gorgeous!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks, *LaDonna*, *CJY*, *Danicky* and *Carlinha*!!

*Carlinha*, it's "water"...I would LOVE if we had the same tat! BTW, my DH was looking over my shoulder and loves your studded boots!! He goes, "those are _some_ boots!"
*Rainy*, gorgeous glitters, love! Modeling pics, please!!!


----------



## carlinha

lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks, *LaDonna*, *CJY*, *Danicky* and *Carlinha*!!
> 
> *Carlinha*, it's "water"...I would LOVE if we had the same tat! BTW, my DH was looking over my shoulder and loves your studded boots!! He goes, "those are _some_ boots!"
> *Rainy*, gorgeous glitters, love! Modeling pics, please!!!



i PMed you... mine is not exact, but very similar, it means "eternity" and it just has a dot/circle on top of the K...

the flash is making it look really washed out...







ok sorry!  :back2topic:


----------



## 8seventeen19

xsouzie- I was watching these and wanted them so bad!! I am so glad they went to you though! 
K- We're shoe twins again!!! 
techie- I still really love these... not sure why I never got them?!
fiery- Fantastic purchases!!! I LOVE those boots with the tights!!!
Jenn- Those Helmuts are TDF!!!
Rainy- you know I love those!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Carlinha*,...WAY cool tat! Love the locale too!

*Krystal*! I love that we have nearly identical closets!...Where ya been? We missed you yesterday!


----------



## techie81

Thanks so much *keya, lovely, lulabee, fiery, LaDonna, souzie, cjy, danicky, chins*!!!!

*lovely*, so in love with your patent VPs. 

*Fiery*, the Babels are incredible!  Love them with the tights!  And the brown glittart VPs... 

*jenn*, OMG OMG those Helmuts are TDF!!!!!!!

*rainy*, you know I'm loving the MC glitters...beautiful


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Krystal and techie!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much *shoe* and* techie*!!  
*
rainy*, I'm still drooling!!   Love, love them!!


----------



## danicky

*Rainy,* they are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## hotpinkheels

rainyjewels said:


> ^^ wow that's a huge sizing difference! how bizarre...
> 
> posting my new np glitters i got from bg last night...so gorgeous and unexpectedly super comfortable!!!


They're amazing! Love the good heels and tip


----------



## laureenthemean

*xsouzie*, I stopped by to see your Declics and they are TDF!  I want them more now that I've seen your pictures.  

So many beautiful shoes in this thread, which is why I never come here!  Modeling pics make me want everything!


----------



## rockvixen76

loving everyones new shoes, especially the boots and the leopard helmuts, great purchases girls!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

fieryfashionist said:


> Close up of why I LOVE these shoes!


 
*fiery* I love love love loooooooooooooooove those.. that color is just absolutely TDF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*Fiery: *Your Babel boots are* GORGOEUS!!!!!!!*
*jh: *Love your Leopard Helmuts
*rainy:  *Your NP Glitters are fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## msJenna




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I don't know what the heck I am going to wear with them yet but hey I will figure it out. Thanks to tullulahgrace for the fast shipping and great communication and to *l&a* for posting the 30% Cashback!! I really wanted to add a navy shoe and here they are!


----------



## carlinha

^ WOW jimmyshoogirl!!!!  i have never seen that style before, and it looks stunning on you!!!  so you got 2 things from 30% cashback??  you totally scored!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea, these were the first ones I ordered. I have been so excited about the Tiger NPs that I almost forgot about these! BTW, I couldn't get 30% with the NPs but they were still a good deal!


----------



## shaq91

those r all really cute msJenna u should post some modeling pics of each pair =)


----------



## laureenthemean

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I don't know what the heck I am going to wear with them yet but hey I will figure it out. Thanks to tullulahgrace for the fast shipping and great communication and to *l&a* for posting the 30% Cashback!! I really wanted to add a navy shoe and here they are!



Wow, I've never been a big fan of the New Ali, but they are so beautiful in navy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^To be honest with you they were never on my list of must haves either. I guess all I could think of was buy a pair that I would not most likely want to pay full price for with the 30% off and that is what I chose. I do love them and I cannot wait to wear them.


----------



## funandsun

They look great on you *jimmyshoogirl*!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh, *Jimmyshoo*...those are AMAZING!! They look divine on you!!!! LOVE them!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Karwood!

MsJenna - three great pairs!  

Jimmyshoo - they're fantastic!  I've never seen that color combo before - wow!


----------



## karwood

*msjenna:  *A very stylish and classic collection of CLs you have.
*Jimmyshoos: *Those are beautiful! I did not know the New Ali came in navy. Excellent find! Congrats!


----------



## Kamilla850

Jimmyshoos - congrats on a gorgeous pair.  This is one of my favorite styles, they look so sexy from behind.  I recently wore a black pair with a pair of stockings with the seam up the back of the leg and it looked amazing.  I recommend you try it!


----------



## carlinha

Kamilla850 said:


> Jimmyshoos - congrats on a gorgeous pair.  This is one of my favorite styles, they look so sexy from behind.  I recently wore a black pair with a pair of stockings with the seam up the back of the leg and it looked amazing.  I recommend you try it!



that sounds superhot, you may have to beat men off with a stick!!!


----------



## rdgldy

jimmyshoe, what a great pair.  They look beautiful on you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kamilla850 said:


> Jimmyshoos - congrats on a gorgeous pair.  This is one of my favorite styles, they look so sexy from behind.  I recently wore a black pair with a pair of stockings with the seam up the back of the leg and it looked amazing.  I recommend you try it!



Thx for the tip!! I saw your nude ones and I was going to be asking you questions in the near future about what to wear with them. I love them and I am already trying to figure out what to wear with them.

What color stockings do you think I can war with these?

Thanks everyone for the compliments!! I took a gamble and purchased these, and so far I am very happy


----------



## Souzie

laureenthemean said:


> *xsouzie*, I stopped by to see your Declics and they are TDF! I want them more now that I've seen your pictures.
> 
> So many beautiful shoes in this thread, which is why I never come here! Modeling pics make me want everything!


 
Thanks and thanks again for authenticating for me!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *meggyg8r*!!!   Me too!!   I better hurry up and break 'em out before my toes freeze off haha... it's getting cold! 

Aww, thank you* karwood*!!  

*jimmyshoo* - What a standout combination, wow... they look great on you!!


----------



## techie81

Great collection, *msjenna*!

*jimmyshoo*, whoa those are TDF!!!  I love Kamilla's advice on how to wear them too!


----------



## CLGirl

Hi everyone,  there's always too many to list for my tired self at the end of the night but everyone's shoes are soooo gorgeous.  And Laureen is right, this is a dangerous thread, I know HAVE to have some glittarts or brown tortoise shell!


----------



## Edrine

fiery- omg your new purchases are absolutely TDF!

jh4200- omg one of my HG's!!!i'm drooling!!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Edrine!


----------



## LaDonna

*jimmyshoo* love the color on those!  congrats!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Jimmyshoos - love those against your skin tone - we are pretty much the same complexion!! beautifull!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ Oh cool! My skin tone twin!


----------



## eggpudding

Kamilla850 said:


> Jimmyshoos - congrats on a gorgeous pair. This is one of my favorite styles, they look so sexy from behind. I recently wore a black pair with a pair of stockings with the seam up the back of the leg and it looked amazing. I recommend you try it!


 
Please post modeling pics in those stockings - sounds sexy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx eggpudding! I didn't even think to aak!!

Yes, pleeeeease Kamilla can you post pics of that??


----------



## mistyknightwin

jimmyshoogirl said:


> ^^ Oh cool! My skin tone twin!


Awwwww  I was a little darker after my vacation but my complexion is coming back!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh no! My friends and I went to PV for a week last year, we had a blast!


----------



## sharbear508

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm so on a ban! I went to NM yesterday and fell head over heels in love with these!! Dark brown Babels! I was bored and put an outfit together too (don't pay attention to the wrinkled dress haha). They're a teeny bit big (which is strange, because my calves are not small!), but they fit 129298x better than any other leather boots I've tried on... and they're so gorgeous! I'll probably wear them with skinny jeans more than dresses/skirts (I was just in a purple tights kinda mood haha).


 
Holy sh*t those are hot Minal!!!   I can definitely understand why you had to take them home...love!!! 

I often have the same problem with boots not fitting around my calves. Have you considered getting them taken in a little bit just to make them even more perfect?


----------



## Katykit01

My recent purchase...a bit boring :s but then again I would wear these to work

Dark Brown Insectika (very comfy)


----------



## lulabee

^^OOO I love the Insectikas!


----------



## jh4200

Great purchase, Katy!  Those shoes are so stunning in person!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jimmyshoogirl* your New Alis are TDF!!! Sooooo sexy!

*KittyKat* your Insectikas are gorgeous.

Hot stuff, ladies!


----------



## buzzytoes

*Katykit* where did you get those lovely Insekticas? The only ones I have seen online are black and a lighter brown?


----------



## Katykit01

buzzytoes said:


> *Katykit* where did you get those lovely Insekticas? The only ones I have seen online are black and a lighter brown?



NM in Bev. Hills has both Blk and Brn


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Katykit*- love your Insectikas! How did they fit- did you take your normal CL size?


----------



## danicky

*Katykit*- love them. Congrats!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Hi girls!!!! I am back from my birthday trip last weekend!!!  My hubby was sooo sweet to take me to Vegas and of course, we found some necessary time for little shopping!!! Here are my latest additions that he bought me...you turn 30 only once.  ha!

Orniron Bootie









Chanel Flap in lambskin 




and Black Jazz Decolette that he got me prior to Las Vegas


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW What an awesome DH!!! I only got one measly pair of VPs!


----------



## rdgldy

*katykit-*I love your insekticas-they are really nice in brown
*Magda*-what a haul-love everything you got-seems like you had a really good 30th-happy bday btw!


----------



## rdgldy

krystal-only!!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

rdgldy said:


> krystal-only!!!!!


 
I know, I know  I kid!
It wasn't even my birthday! I just almost feel sad that I can't take all the beauties in the CL boutique to a better home! I did give DH a LOT of Christmas "suggestions"!!!


----------



## techie81

Katy, love the Insectikas!!!

Mag, love your Ornirons!!!  Oh I so want a pair!  The Decolletes are gorgeous!  And the Chanel flap, holy crap! I've been saving up for one for months.


----------



## morfoula

awesome DH u got there


----------



## jh4200

Wow, Magdalena!  Happy birthday and I think the best present you might have gotten was that DH of yours!  Serious haul, and everything is gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Shar!   Haha, thank you!!   Hmm, I actually hadn't considered that, but that's a really good idea!   Have you had success taking boots in before?   I don't know anyone around here who would be able to do that (I live in a barren wasteland of non-fashiony things haha), but I should definitely look into it! 




sharbear508 said:


> Holy sh*t those are hot Minal!!!   I can definitely understand why you had to take them home...love!!!
> 
> I often have the same problem with boots not fitting around my calves. Have you considered getting them taken in a little bit just to make them even more perfect?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you* Edrine*! 

* Katykit01* - Great purchase... I love chocolate brown CL's, and yours are as wearable as they are pretty! 

Wow, *Mag*, what amazing purchases!!!   I love the booties on you, and the decolletes are gorgeous!   Of course, the flap is beyond amazing!!!   Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Leescah

Happy Belated Birthday *Mags* - what FAB pressies you got there!!! I so nearly bought the Orniron booties last month in NYC... am starting to regret not getting them a little bit because they really are sooo cute (actually I'm not regretting it - only because my money has just gone towards not one but TWO pairs of CLs which I really wanted... so all's well that ends well and all that ). Gorgeous!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Glad you had fun, *Mags*!!!  You are one lucky wifey!!!!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> Hi girls!!!! I am back from my birthday trip last weekend!!! My hubby was sooo sweet to take me to Vegas and of course, we found some necessary time for little shopping!!! Here are my latest additions that he bought me...you turn 30 only once.  ha!
> 
> Orniron Bootie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Flap in lambskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Black Jazz Decolette that he got me prior to Las Vegas


WOW mags!!!! I'm dying over your Ornirons, what a sweet DH you have! You got your Flap!!!! It's just gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mags wonderful  purchases!! and happy birthday!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magdalena*!!!! Now, that's what I call a birthday!!!! Amazing scores! Happy birthday!


*Fiery*, Did I tell you your Babels are TDF? Well, they are.


----------



## karwood

*katykit: *Great color! Love to see modeling pics of your lovely shoes!
*Magda:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!artyhat: *What amazing gifts! I absolutely love you new CLs and the Chanel purse. The Orniron looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## FabulousDiva

Katykit01 said:


> My recent purchase...a bit boring :s but then again I would wear these to work
> 
> Dark Brown Insectika (very comfy)


 

Where did you find these in dark brown?


----------



## chanell0ve

Hello ladies..here are my newest addition to the family. I was lucky to have not one but 3 CLs for my birthday. Thanks to my lovely and wonderful boyfriend
First up: NP 





second: Purple Declic 120





and last, C'est Moi


----------



## eggpudding

Happy birthday *Magdelena, *what amazing gifts!
*chanell0ve*- modellings pics please!! especially of your purple Declics, they look lovely.


----------



## danicky

*Magda,* they look  great on you. Happy B-day and congrats!!!

*chanell0ve,* they are all gorgeous.


----------



## cjy

ChanellOve I say he is a keeper!


----------



## Edrine

magdalena- happy birthday!1lovely b'day gifts

chanellove- ITA, he is a keeper


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chanellove! wow those are all amazing choices! agree, keeper for sure!


----------



## jh4200

chanellove - amazing!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Got these from the darling Reghan at the new CL store.  I love the color (especially the contrast between the beige and burgundy), but I'm not sure they are flattering on my own skin tone, which best matches nude patent.  I will have to post modeling pictures later when someone is home to take them.  

Aww shoot, the pictures aren't working.  BRB


----------



## b00mbaka

Keep trying! I wanna see!!! LOL


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Aw finally!  My silly computer froze up on me!  Okay, here they are.  I think these would be a nice 'nude' for people with yellow undertones in their skin.


----------



## rdgldy

chanellove, happy birthday-3 beautiful pairs of CLs!
oo_let_me_see-what is the color name of your shoes?


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you *for all the birthday wishes and sweet compliments-Krystal, rdgldy, Techie, morfoula, JH, fieryfashionist, Leescah, Meggy, lulabee, Karwood, nakedmosher, JetSetGo, Dana, eggpudding and Edrine (hopefully I didnt miss anyone!) you guys are da best!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

rdgldy said:


> chanellove, happy birthday-3 beautiful pairs of CLs!
> oo_let_me_see-what is the color name of your shoes?



The box says red & bge patent.


----------



## rdgldy

very nice!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL at your sig rdgldy!! I'm gonna change mine now! BTW, where are the cards?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok, I got my shoes today! I love them and I cannot tell the size difference at all, so it worked out perfectly!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OLMS, I love those NPs. Post modeling pics so we can see!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl, congrats on finally getting your tiger NPs!!!  they look smoking!

i am getting so impatient for my nude patent VPs to get here, eventhough i know it will take longer due to international shipping... i hope they are not stuck in customs somewhere, as royalmail of britain's tracking says that it has already been handed off to a US carrier.  i hope it gets here before the weekend as i was planning to wear it to a wedding!

Oo - those are really cute, and may perhaps work as a nude for me... modeling pics!

magdalena & chanellove - happy birthday, and DAMN!!!  your boyfriends are FABULOUS for buying you all those bday presents!!!  i hope mine does!  i have been hinting


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Oh, I'm so joining the cclo club!  I'm banned until 2009 too!!!  lol

I will post modeling pics soon.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww, *carlinha*! I'm impatient too! It seemed like it took forever for my Tiger's to get here, so I know how you feel.

*OO*, you have to join and be a card packer! LOL! and hurry up with those pics! JK!


----------



## lulabee

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aw finally! My silly computer froze up on me! Okay, here they are. I think these would be a nice 'nude' for people with yellow undertones in their skin.


 WOW E!!! Gorgeous! You absolutely MUST post modeling pics. Especially of the Clichys.


----------



## morfoula

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok, I got my shoes today! I love them and I cannot tell the size difference at all, so it worked out perfectly!!




i love these


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Thx!! I cannot wait to break them in!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Jimmyshoo - love them! the remind me of those decolletes that I want so badly but can never find my size!! 

Your taste is pretty darn nice!! lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

JimmyShoo- I love those, you wear them well!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*misty*, Thanks!! Yea those decollettes are nice. If I didn't find these I would have gotten the decolletes.  What size are you looking for? I see them on ebay all the time.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx, *LadyL*!


----------



## more_CHOOS

jimmyshoogirl:  NICE!  I just got mine Tuesday but been too lazy to post them...they look really good on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Choos!! Did you get the same ones that I have? Do you like them?


----------



## chanell0ve

Thanks everyone..yes he is a keeper


----------



## cjy

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aw finally! My silly computer froze up on me! Okay, here they are. I think these would be a nice 'nude' for people with yellow undertones in their skin.


 I really like these!!! Good choice! I am with you on the "ban" wagon!!! LOL


----------



## cjy

Jimmy they are fierce!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Wow!  Congrats to the birthday girls--magadalena & chanellove!

E--I want modeling pics of your NPs!

jimmyshoo--Congrats on finally getting the tiger NPs!


----------



## xboobielicousx

chanel - happy birthday!!! i LOVE LOVE both the cest moi booties and the purple declics...those two are the only two on my must have list right now ! so envious that you got them   please please post modeling pics soon so i can live vicariously through you!!

mags - happy birthday to you too!!!  ok both you and chanel have awesome DH's...do either of them have a brother lol...we just wont tell my DH   jk  LOVE all your presents!

jimmyshoo- i really like those NPs...i wanted them before  but could never score a good deal on them...they look awesome on you!


----------



## karwood

*chanel: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!artyhat: All your CLs are gorgeous!!! I love them all!
*O_L_M_S: *Love your Nudes!! Must see modeling pics! Congrats!
*jimmyshoo:  *Your NPs are lovely!They look fabulous on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, *karwood, xboobielicousx, Lav!

xboobie, *I think if you keep checking eBay they will pop up in your size. I have noticed that rentme seems to get a lot of them.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks everyone!  Here are modeling pics.  What do you think?


----------



## Noegirl05

Oo_let_me_see~ I have to be honest that I don't love them on your skin tone... only because they look really yellow...  love the shoe though...


----------



## LavenderIce

E--Maybe it's because my eyes are so trained to seeing the other "nude," but I have to agree with noegirl--I'm not lovin' them on you.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks for the input, Noe and Lav.  I was afraid of that.  I HATE returning.  lol


----------



## LavenderIce

I've mentioned to a few people I have new ground rules with my acquisitions.  No multiples/duplicates of style, color or material.  No more "settling" for second choice (i.e. taking home a purple suede Alta Nodo when I really want a Lady Gres) or compromising on size just to have a shoe.  And, avoid the basics in neutrals which makes up a bulk of my 26 pair collection.  I'd like to top off at 30 before joining CCLO (sorry if I got the letters wrong, I'm staying away until I can really participate.)

I put myself on the list for a nude patent Clichy months ago, however since I developed my new rules, I was ready to say NO when they called to tell me they were in.  I would only say YES if the Clichy was a 120, a Pin Up or a SOM 120.  BH called and said they were 120s, so I had them sent to me, breaking my multiple color rule.  

Here they are compared to my black grease Pigalle 120:







They are much more painful than the Pigalles.  The pitch of the shoe pushes my foot forward and smooshes my toes.  I went a half size down from my Clichy 100 size and I don't think I can go smaller because of the toebox.  I hate when there is room in the back of the heel.  Here they are without inserts:











Here they are with inserts:











I plan on returning them, but after uploading and watermarking the pics, I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## LavenderIce

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks for the input, Noe and Lav. I was afraid of that. I HATE returning. lol


 
I HATE returning to the boutique.  I like refunds better than store credit, but this way makes you think you're not spending when you use the credit.


----------



## carlinha

lav, they are beautiful, but i for one know i can never walk in these, so i would not keep them... i would hold out for another pair that is just as lovely, but also functional... that being said... they are really stunning!  maybe they can be sit and look pretty shoes??


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha said:


> lav, they are beautiful, but i for one know i can never walk in these, so i would not keep them... i would hold out for another pair that is just as lovely, but also functional... that being said... they are really stunning! maybe they can be sit and look pretty shoes??


 
I call them "legs in the air" shoes.    I think I'll return them for something else.


----------



## evolkatie

lav those are beautiful! just practice!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I broke my rules again for this pair, the leopard pony Helmut.  I have wanted this shoe forever.  Thanks to *chins* for givng me the heads up about this.  I have two other leopard pony styles (Sevillana and Pigalle 100), but this was my first love.


----------



## rdgldy

I so understand returning your beautiful shoes if you can't walk in them-I just sold my beautiful velvet graffiti pigalles (120) as I could barely stand up in them.  I finally decided I couldn't keep them, just to look at them and try them on every once in a while.  So now I have a little shopping money (LOL) for something else.


----------



## LavenderIce

evolkatie said:


> lav those are beautiful! just practice!!!


 
I can walk in them, it's just it hurts.


----------



## carlinha

LavenderIce said:


> I broke my rules again for this pair, the leopard pony Helmut.  I have wanted this shoe forever.  Thanks to *chins* for givng me the heads up about this.  I have two other leopard pony styles (Sevillana and Pigalle 100), but this was my first love.



i  this!


----------



## rdgldy

PS-I love the helmuts-they look great on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy said:


> I so understand returning your beautiful shoes if you can't walk in them-I just sold my beautiful velvet graffiti pigalles (120) as I could barely stand up in them. I finally decided I couldn't keep them, just to look at them and try them on every once in a while. So now I have a little shopping money (LOL) for something else.


 
Do you think you can ever do the Pigalle 120?  It is good to have the money for something else though.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks C and rdgldy!


----------



## *Lo

Lav I really love both!  The CLichy is gorgeous, I cant do a 120 without a platform, and if they hurt my experience is that you wont wear them as much.  They look beautiful tho.  And the Helmuts are just TDF.


----------



## LavenderIce

*Lo said:


> Lav I really love both! The CLichy is gorgeous, I cant do a 120 without a platform, and *if they hurt my experience is that you wont wear them as much*. They look beautiful tho. And the Helmuts are just TDF.


 

Thanks Lo!  That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## JuneHawk

Here are my beautiful and incredibly high maintenance nude kid Declics.  I really, really, really hope I didn't ruin them


----------



## CLGirl

Gorgeous gorgeous shoes everyone!  The talking about Pigalles made me want to ask you all:  I just got some gorgeous magenta pigalles as a gift.  The heel is a little loose but the toe box is tight.  When I went to return them, they said they would only get me a credit of $193.  I was all set to return them until I heard that.  They will give me toe inserts and they are stretching the toe box a bit for me and then I'll decide on Friday whether to keep them...what do you girls think, yea or nay?


----------



## jh4200

OLMS - I like the beige.  If you're expecting it to match your skin, then I think maybe a return is best.  But maybe you can get use to them as just a beige shoe without thinking about the nude?

Lolita - yay for your NPs!  I love that shoe!

Lavender - Looooooove the leopard pony helmuts - we're shoe twins now!  I just got mine last week.  If the clichys hurt, I say return.  You won't wear them enough and that money could be better spent.

June - love those nude delics!  Good luck with them!


----------



## CLGirl

Oh I think they are the 120's not sure they are pretty high.  and I was able to cancel the magenta one's I ordered.


----------



## xboobielicousx

lav - omg, the leopard helmuts are TDF! i LOOOOOVE them!!! i'm glad you broke your rule for those!  as for the clichy's they are gorgeous too but i think that if they hurt that badly, you will never wear them...i would return for another gorgeous pair that you WOULD wear   they are beautiful though...


----------



## aeross

I've missed so many beautiful buys since my last visit to this thread ( I try not to check too often or I end up buying again  )

Fabulous buys everyone,


----------



## socalboo

*oo_let*~ I love those! I told Reghan that if those had been VPs, I would've been in trouble! The color is beautiful! Oh, I just saw your modeling pics, they do look yellow, in an aged sort of way. Maybe the color isn't as tdf as I thought! But at least you'll have credit for something fabulous! btw-I adore your new Clichys!

*jimmyshoo*~ Your Tiger NPs look great on you!

*lav*~ The Nude Clichys are so beautiful but I agree that if they're that painful, they should go back. Your Helmuts are gorgeous, congrats!

*june*~ Fabulous! The Nude Declics look great on you! They don't look ruined to me, what happened?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*OO*, I am sorry those didn't work for you. I do agree with jh, maybe use them as a beige instead of nude, see what they look like with the whole look.

*Lav, *so how many shoes do have to buy in order to get to 30 so you can join (and yes those were the right letters)? I looove all of those shoes!! Those clichy's look like they would not give! I hate when I cannot walk in an absolutely beautiful shoes.

*June, *Your kids are beautiful, but I wouldn't recommend wearing them with jeans at all!! At least not the ones that touch the shoe.

If I missed anyone, sorry, this thread moves so darn fast!!


----------



## JuneHawk

socalboo said:


> *june*~ Fabulous! The Nude Declics look great on you! They don't look ruined to me, what happened?




http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/oh-no-dirty-nude-kid-368149.html


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks everyone for your opinions!

I didn't buy these to be a 'nude' since I know the best nude for me is the nude patent.  I just wanted something with a burgundy toe and I loved this combo.  The color IRL is like a light latte.  It really is pretty.  I'll have to try it with an outfit to see if it works as a beige (not nude).    Otherwise, off it goes and I'll have another credit at CL.  lol


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> I've mentioned to a few people I have new ground rules with my acquisitions. No multiples/duplicates of style, color or material. No more "settling" for second choice (i.e. taking home a purple suede Alta Nodo when I really want a Lady Gres) or compromising on size just to have a shoe. And, avoid the basics in neutrals which makes up a bulk of my 26 pair collection. I'd like to top off at 30 before joining CCLO (sorry if I got the letters wrong, I'm staying away until I can really participate.)
> 
> I put myself on the list for a nude patent Clichy months ago, however since I developed my new rules, I was ready to say NO when they called to tell me they were in. I would only say YES if the Clichy was a 120, a Pin Up or a SOM 120. BH called and said they were 120s, so I had them sent to me, breaking my multiple color rule.
> 
> Here they are compared to my black grease Pigalle 120:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are much more painful than the Pigalles. The pitch of the shoe pushes my foot forward and smooshes my toes. I went a half size down from my Clichy 100 size and I don't think I can go smaller because of the toebox. I hate when there is room in the back of the heel. Here they are without inserts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with inserts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on returning them, but after uploading and watermarking the pics, I'm having second thoughts.


 
Hey, Nudie! You are smoking in these! I say exhaust your options for making them work first...


----------



## lovely&amazing

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions!
> 
> I didn't buy these to be a 'nude' since I know the best nude for me is the nude patent. I just wanted something with a burgundy toe and I loved this combo. The color IRL is like a light latte. It really is pretty. I'll have to try it with an outfit to see if it works as a beige (not nude).  Otherwise, off it goes and I'll have another credit at CL. lol


 
Now, I like them on you! Put them with one of your fab outfits and take a pic...it may change things.

Congrats, Beautiful!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Mags*, great haul honey! Hope you had an amazing birthday!!!

*Lav*, love the helmuts!

*Jimmyshoo*, absolutely fabulous!

*June*, they're awesome, not ruined at all!!


----------



## lulabee

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks everyone! Here are modeling pics. What do you think?


 Gorgeous E! BTW your sig is hilarious!


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> I've mentioned to a few people I have new ground rules with my acquisitions. No multiples/duplicates of style, color or material. No more "settling" for second choice (i.e. taking home a purple suede Alta Nodo when I really want a Lady Gres) or compromising on size just to have a shoe. And, avoid the basics in neutrals which makes up a bulk of my 26 pair collection. I'd like to top off at 30 before joining CCLO (sorry if I got the letters wrong, I'm staying away until I can really participate.)
> 
> I put myself on the list for a nude patent Clichy months ago, however since I developed my new rules, I was ready to say NO when they called to tell me they were in. I would only say YES if the Clichy was a 120, a Pin Up or a SOM 120. BH called and said they were 120s, so I had them sent to me, breaking my multiple color rule.
> 
> Here they are compared to my black grease Pigalle 120:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are much more painful than the Pigalles. The pitch of the shoe pushes my foot forward and smooshes my toes. I went a half size down from my Clichy 100 size and I don't think I can go smaller because of the toebox. I hate when there is room in the back of the heel. Here they are without inserts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with inserts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on returning them, but after uploading and watermarking the pics, I'm having second thoughts.


 OMG, you must keep them Lav, the inserts do wonders! LOL, I love how you included the inserts in the pics.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions!
> 
> I didn't buy these to be a 'nude' since I know the best nude for me is the nude patent.  I just wanted something with a burgundy toe and I loved this combo.  The color IRL is like a light latte. * It really is pretty.  I'll have to try it with an outfit to see if it works as a beige (not nude).*   Otherwise, off it goes and I'll have another credit at CL.  lol



Well, see there you go! I can't wait to see the outfits. Yes, the shoes are really pretty, even in the pictures! I think you can make them work!


----------



## fmd914

E - during our time here I have seen you look "OUTSTANDING" in so many gorgeous shoes.  I don't think these do it for you.  I would rather see you SO the nude VPs with the burgundy toe.  Or I think even the camel or camel jazz would look better.  

Lav - love the Clichys and Helmuts on you.  But if the Clichys hurt - send them back!  I too have implemented new rules and not being comfortable and compromising on size is at the top of the list!

Jimmy - Those tiger eyes are so much fun!  I broke down and bought that pattern in both the NP and the Decollette!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

fmd914 said:


> E - during our time here I have seen you look "OUTSTANDING" in so many gorgeous shoes.  I don't think these do it for you.  I would rather see you SO the nude VPs with the burgundy toe.  Or I think even the camel or camel jazz would look better.
> 
> Lav - love the Clichys and Helmuts on you.  But if the Clichys hurt - send them back!  I too have implemented new rules and not being comfortable and compromising on size is at the top of the list!
> 
> Jimmy - Those tiger eyes are so much fun! * I broke down and bought that pattern in both the NP and the Decollette!*



Thanks! I was wondering would I end up doing that, and I think the answer may just be yes!


----------



## LavenderIce

jh4200 said:


> OLMS - I like the beige. If you're expecting it to match your skin, then I think maybe a return is best. But maybe you can get use to them as just a beige shoe without thinking about the nude?
> 
> Lolita - yay for your NPs! I love that shoe!
> 
> Lavender - *Looooooove the leopard pony helmuts - we're shoe twins now*! I just got mine last week. If the clichys hurt, I say return. You won't wear them enough and that money could be better spent.
> 
> June - love those nude delics! Good luck with them!


 
Hi Jenn!  We're twins on the red Clichys too.  I feel my leopard pony helmuts need a tan though.  Wonder if they can get a mystic tan?


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *OO*, I am sorry those didn't work for you. I do agree with jh, maybe use them as a beige instead of nude, see what they look like with the whole look.
> 
> *Lav, so how many shoes do have to buy in order to get to 30 so you can join (and yes those were the right letters)?* I looove all of those shoes!! Those clichy's look like they would not give! I hate when I cannot walk in an absolutely beautiful shoes.
> 
> *June, *Your kids are beautiful, but I wouldn't recommend wearing them with jeans at all!! At least not the ones that touch the shoe.
> 
> If I missed anyone, sorry, this thread moves so darn fast!!


 
I think it's 3-4 pairs now.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks everyone, though I can't name you all right now to thank you individually, you've all given me good advice. I think the majority says to return them because they hurt.  I will be going to the boutique this weekend, so I'll see if there's anything I can exchange them for.


----------



## Stinas

Magdalena - HAPPY BIRTHDAYYY!!!  Love all your gifts!
chanell0ve - HAPPY BIRTHDAYY!!!  Now I wish It was my birthday lol
jimmyshoogirl - Love them!
oo_let_me_see - classic...they would go great with non-nude skin tones.  
Lavender - So I love the nudes, but it really looks like they would be impossible to walk in.  BUT - im sooooooooo happy you found the leopard Helmuts!!!  They are TDF!  Any ban must be broken for those.  they are almost impossible to find.  Rare & classic!
June - Did you buy my Declics?? lol  I swear I sold them to a TPFer?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, I just LOVE the helmuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They look great on you!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love love love them!


----------



## Tampachic

YAY!  Beautiful shoes ladies.

Especially love the pony Helmuts, WOW.


----------



## jh4200

LavenderIce said:


> Hi Jenn! We're twins on the red Clichys too. I feel my leopard pony helmuts need a tan though. Wonder if they can get a mystic tan?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*chanell0ve* (love your name, by the way!) - What fabulous birthday presents... I so want those C'est Moi booties! 

   Aww, thank you *JSG!* 

*  oo_let_me_see* - Ohhh, they are pretty!  I have to agree though... you have fabulous taste in CL's and these particular shoes aren't as flattering on you because of the undertone (totally the shoe's fault! ), so I would get exchange them for another pair (maybe something in camel patent, or nude)! 

*      jimmyshoo* - Wow, those NPs look fab on you! 

*  Lav* - Wow, those Clichy's look amazing on you!  They are definitely sit and look pretty shoes though haha (for me anyway), and if they are painful to walk in, you are probably better off getting an equally gorgeous, but more comfortable pair!   Your Helmuts are TDF... I love them!!  Congrats on finding them!! 

* JuneHawk *- Very pretty... enjoy your Declics!


----------



## fmd914

So I have been sooooo lazy lately...too lazy to do much posting and definitely too lazy to take pics. However, I felt compelled to give as well as take so here are some pics from my purchases in LA last week.

Fuschia Suede Very Croise (I know I have the fuschia suede VP but I love them both too much to send either back!)


----------



## jh4200

Wow, fmd!  So much color!  I've never seen the Very Croise in fuschia suede, they're so cute!  And are those triclos purple or burgundy!  Either way I love them.  You've got to show us modeling pics.


----------



## danicky

*FMD-* OMG, I'm going to !! Your additions are TDF!!! I want them all. lol


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!!!!!!!!  Love them all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

fmd914 said:


> So I have been sooooo lazy lately...too lazy to do much posting and definitely too lazy to take pics. However, I felt compelled to give as well as take so here are some pics from my purchases in LA last week.
> 
> Fuschia Suede Very Croise (I know I have the fuschia suede VP but I love them both too much to send either back!)



All of your additions are  The fuchsia very Croise are my favs they are  More modeling pics please!!


----------



## funandsun

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All of your additions are  The fuchsia very Croise are my favs they are  More modeling pics please!!


 
Mine too!!  I think I need a pair!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

oh there all so lovely fmd914 oh...I'm utterly lost for words..I love the fuchsia..think i need to invest in a pair.


----------



## keya

fmd ~ I love the purple Ornirons!! And the fuschia Very Croise too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

FMD- All that COLOR!!!  I LOVE!!! It's hard to choose a favorite but I am just in love with the Ornirons!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lav- OMG Clichy 120s  I would practice practice practice!!! I am in love with those!!


----------



## fmd914

Thank you ladies!!!!  I so agree that the fuschia very croise are to die for!!!!! If any of you see them in person - you will be buying them I promise!  

jh - the triclos are the purple from Barneys.  I do have the burgundy (as well as the black - have to make some decisions).  Even though I am impractical - the purple and burgundy can not stay.  I will post pics later of side by side shots.  I haven't even bothered looking yet to see how close they are.  

ladylouboutin - I tried on the fuschia declics - they are gorgeous!  I was hoping I would like them more than the very croise b/c then I could have a close toe fuschia and the open toe VP.  But the Very Croise just stole my heart!

Krystal - I could so see you in the purple Ornirons.  I have to work out some outfits with them that will allow them to shine.  I have skinny ankles so I am a little doubtful.


----------



## jh4200

I thought they were purple!  But I wasn't sure because I thought maybe natural light made the burgundy look that way.  I totally love them - I'd keep the purple if I were you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow, *fmd* that was some week in LA! Did you buy one pari every other day? LOL.

I love all things fuchsia and those are absolutely beautiful. I love the other ones too but the Croise stand out! Congrats on the haul!


----------



## *Lo

FMD omg those Very Crosse are soooo GORGEOUS!  All your purchases are TDF.  Where did you get the Fucshia VC's from?


----------



## ally143

Wow! Fmd amazing purchases!! I love all the colors, materials, and styles! Those booties are tdf!!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks, ladies!

Jimmy - I did worse - I was only there for 3 days and think I bought 5 pairs (more to come).  Well, the blue suede were from my birthday a month ago - just never posted purchases for the past couple of months and those are so beautiful!!!  So how does the cclo membership work - do you have to be invited or can you check yourself in!

LO - I got the fuschia VCs at Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills.  I have two pairs of the VCs on backorder, have been eyeing the brown, own the fuschia (same color) suede VPs but saw the VCs and swooned!!!!  They HAD to come home!

ally - thanks.  I was a little unsure of the booties in the store ( I love them, just hate my skinny ankles in them) but decided I would get them and try them with tights and a couple of outfits before I make a final decision.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow fmd!  I'm drooling in color!  Love them all!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

So after much anticipation my wine Very Prive's arrived! Many thanks to Laureen for posting them in the HTF/Deals thread. Aside from being gorgeous they were a great deal! Needless to say, I am totally smitten. The colour is just awesome. I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ruby, those are amazing!  The color is TDF!  I want some!  lol


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks oo_let_me_see, I'd never seen the VP's in wine before, but as soon as I saw them I had to have them!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I love them in wine patent.  I've never seen even a picture of wine VPs.  What a great find!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ruby- O M G  WHERE did you find those??? I think I just found a new UHG!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

fmd914 said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> Jimmy - I did worse - I was only there for 3 days and think I bought 5 pairs (more to come).  Well, the blue suede were from my birthday a month ago - just never posted purchases for the past couple of months and those are so beautiful!!!  So how does the cclo membership work - do you have to be invited or can you check yourself in!
> 
> LO - I got the fuschia VCs at Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills.  I have two pairs of the VCs on backorder, have been eyeing the brown, own the fuschia (same color) suede VPs but saw the VCs and swooned!!!!  They HAD to come home!
> 
> ally - thanks.  I was a little unsure of the booties in the store ( I love them, just hate my skinny ankles in them) but decided I would get them and try them with tights and a couple of outfits before I make a final decision.



WOW!! 5 pairs in 3 days. You NEED to join!! BTW, no u don't have to be invited, it is open invitation for the CL obssesed!! At least when you join you will have lots of beauties to look at!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ruby, OMG those are beautiful. I love that color on you!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

shoeaddictklw- They were an eBay score... And as much as I loathe ebay it is a great resource for the HTF and the obscure!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks jimmyshoogirl, the colour is just amazing in person.


----------



## danicky

*ruby,* they are beautiful!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ruby- Do you happen to have the auction page available?? I want to email the seller to see where they got them from 
I am seriously BLOWN AWAY by these!


----------



## rubyshoesday

sheaddictklw- Here is the auction page: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120310885819&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002 The origianl label on the box is from Barney's, but who knows where the seller actually got them. Wine VP's would be amazing in your rainbow!!!


----------



## keya

congrats, Ruby!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks keya... I just got those wine VP's today, and I'm still waiting for another pair to arrive any day now and here I've gone and bought those python decollete's to top it all off!


----------



## 8seventeen19

rubyshoesday said:


> sheaddictklw- Here is the auction page: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120310885819&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002 The origianl label on the box is from Barney's, but who knows where the seller actually got them. Wine VP's would be amazing in your rainbow!!!


 
Holy crap!!!!! $400!??!! That's a STEAL! I am beyond jealous now!! They would look good huh?  Wear them and know you look HOT!


----------



## Stinas

FMD - Your crazy & I love it!
Ruby - Those are TDF!


----------



## CLGirl

rubyshoesday said:


> So after much anticipation my wine Very Prive's arrived! Many thanks to Laureen for posting them in the HTF/Deals thread. Aside from being gorgeous they were a great deal! Needless to say, I am totally smitten. The colour is just awesome. I can't wait to wear them.


 Divine!! Congrats  I want want want!!


----------



## meggyg8r

fmd, AMAZING additions!!! I love that fuschia color!!!!!

ruby, that wine is TDF!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

rubyshoesday said:


> So after much anticipation my wine Very Prive's arrived! Many thanks to Laureen for posting them in the HTF/Deals thread. Aside from being gorgeous they were a great deal! Needless to say, I am totally smitten. The colour is just awesome. I can't wait to wear them.


 

Love them!


----------



## dknigh21

Ruby, those are beautiful. I love the color. Great score!


----------



## jh4200

Ruby, they're so gorgeous!  You would have had some competition for those if they were a half size smaller - I love them!  Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ruby* Fabulous!

*FMD* What an amazing haul! I am crazy about your Very Croise! 

*Lavender* I love your Clichys, but if they hurt, don't keep them. It's another form of "settling." Wait and find something that works on all levels. Beauty, comfort, usefulness. Something else always comes along...  Keep those Helmuts though... they are perfect on you!

*JimmyShoo* your Tigers are hot hot hot!

*OLMS *I don't see your NPs as "nude," but I think they are really pretty on you.


----------



## karwood

*Lav: *Your Clichys and Helmuts are beautiful, but if the Clichys are too uncomfortable it will definitely show when you are wearing them:cry:. I would exchange them for something equally as beautiful but more comfortable to wear.  
*jimmyshoes: *Your new CLs look even more  beautiful on you!

*junehawk: *Fa-bu-lous!!!!! Love your Declics!

*fmd:* OMG!!!! I totally Love, Love, Love*  ALL *your beautful Loubies!

*Ruby:* I am in  with your Burgandy VPs! I would trade my Burgandy Rolandos in a heartbeat for your VPs


----------



## fmd914

Thanks ladies!

Karwood - everytime you post I run to this thread hoping to see your new Loubies.  I think I am almost excited as you are!  Make sure you post immediately!  

Stinas - yep - crazy I am!

Rubyshoes - ruby shoes for rubyshoes!!!!!  I love those.  Please make sure you post outfit shots!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> I broke my rules again for this pair, the leopard pony Helmut. I have wanted this shoe forever. Thanks to *chins* for givng me the heads up about this. I have two other leopard pony styles (Sevillana and Pigalle 100), but this was my first love.


 
AWESOME Lav  Truly amazing :okay:


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> I broke my rules again for this pair, the leopard pony Helmut. I have wanted this shoe forever. Thanks to *chins* for givng me the heads up about this. I have two other leopard pony styles (Sevillana and Pigalle 100), but this was my first love.


 
Lav they are stunning!!! I'm so envious of you normal-footed girl who can wear these!


----------



## babypie

Fmd - all so pretty!!! You have great taste.


----------



## babypie

Ruby those are gorgeous!  Such a rich color.


----------



## jh4200

babypie said:


> Lav they are stunning!!! I'm so envious of you normal-footed girl who can wear these!


 
Babypie, have you ever tried them on?  I thought they'd be terrible on me because I have a wide, sort of oddly shaped foot, but somehow they fit and look great.  Give them a try!


----------



## babypie

jh4200 said:


> Babypie, have you ever tried them on? I thought they'd be terrible on me because I have a wide, sort of oddly shaped foot, but somehow they fit and look great. Give them a try!


 
Nah, the pigalles were bad enough, even VPs are borderline


----------



## jh4200

Aw, I'm sorry!  At least the shoes that do work for you look fab - I've always loved your avatar pic.


----------



## babypie

^ Aww thanks.  That's the thing about CLs though, most of them flatter my feet like never before, there's so many styles to pick from there's more than enough to feed my addiction!


----------



## jh4200

That's so true!  I definitely have some styles I can't wear (triclos...why? why? why?) but most are so pretty, I'm okay with it!


----------



## Zophie

I am loving everyone's new additions, but Ruby I am drooling over those wine VPs like crazy!  They are amazing!


----------



## cjy

Lav!!! I am loving them!!! I really do!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

everyone's shoes are so lovely!  congrats ladies!


----------



## Stinas

Copper Decollette Paillettes..thanks to a fellow TPFer!
Try not to mind the cell phone pics...my bf took my camera to Vegas, so ill take better pics tom.  Plus ill have some action shots for you all!


----------



## kaeleigh

OMG Stinas they are Beautiful! Also..your nail polish looks great with your new shoes


----------



## Stinas

^^Thanks....its OPI Vodka & Caviar


----------



## javaboo

*Lav & Stinas*: I love your new additions! They look great on both of you!


----------



## jh4200

Stinas, I love them!  And that pic in your car is too cute!


----------



## karwood

*Stinas: *Your Copper Decollette Paillettes are gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

My 30% Live.com cashback shoes came in yesterday, the Enscene... pardon the sweatpants and lack of pedi!


----------



## cjy

Meggy they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## cjy

Wow Stinas!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *cjy*!!  I'm lovin them!


----------



## babypie

*Stinas* I love them, they are very "you" 

*Meggy*, those are so pretty, I don't think I've seen them before.  They look great on you!


----------



## noah8077

Stinas I love the car shot, buzzytoes sent me a similar pic when she first got them in the mail herself!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow, meggy I reeeeally like those!! Great find!!


----------



## natassha68

My newest addition, purple suede alta nodo's


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *babypie* and *jimmyshoes*!!  I found them thanks to the lovely ladies on the HTF thread


----------



## sylviarr

I got these today but I'm still not sure about how I feel about the width. I feel like my feet are kind of constricted at the top of the slide. But they're oh so cute. 














also. i LOVE those purple alta nodos!


----------



## natassha68

Ariella python natural roccia talon


----------



## meggyg8r

oh natassha, you know how to make a girl swoon!


----------



## noah8077

I Love those boots!


----------



## babypie

*Sude Lady Gres in emerald green suede*


----------



## buzzytoes

Those python boots are AMAZING!!


----------



## rdgldy

*meggy, stinas, babypie, natashha, sylviarr*- all your new shoes are fabulous!
Congratulations.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fab new shoe purchases everyone!


----------



## danicky

*Lav*, they are beautiful
*Stina,* love them.
*Meggy,* they are relly cute.
*Sylvia,* very pretty.
*Mary, *wow, they look great on you. I love the color!
*Natassha*, I am going to  here. Thoese python Ariella's are TDF!!! Gorgeous additions!!!


----------



## techie81

*ruby*, SO love them in that color...wow!

*Lavender*, the Helmuts are so stunning and so worth breaking your rule for!!!

*Stinas*, beautiful!!!

*meggy*, they're so unique and pretty!  Congrats!

*natassha*, I already commented in your threads but they are TDF!

*sylviarr*, the Noeud slides are too cute!

*babypie*,  your Lady Gres


----------



## cjy

Holy S___T Natassha!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

meggy, those sandals are so cute!  I love the color and the little bit of lizard!

Natassha - oh my god!  two such amazing, standout pairs!  gorgeous!

Babypie - love that color on the LG - they look great on you!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Babypie, me want your LGs!  lol  They are truly gorgeous and look awesome on you.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  They are very me...loveee the glitter!  They are a little big, which is weird since my patent Decolletes are a 40 and these are 39.5...but I made them work.
Baby - I love love love those!  Congrats on getting your hands on them!
meggyg8r - Those look sooo cute on!!!
Natassa - OMG!  love them both!
sylviarr - I always thought the slides were soo cute!


----------



## BAMBI_AS

Wooow Magdalena!!! The ornirons in black are sooo nice on you. I also bought it in black last friday. And the chanel is a dream  Enjoy it !!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks rdgldy, techie81, danicky, Jenn, and Stinas!!!


----------



## fmd914

Stinas - congrats on scoring such a fun pair.

Meggy - those are definitely elegant!

sylvia - the width are tricky on the jolis....I feel the same way but bought 3 pairs.

Natassha - I will say it again - OH Goodness!  You and I often have the same taste and these are no different - LOVE THEM!!!!!

Babypie - I have never tried on a pair of the Lady Gres but I keep thinking about them in suede or satin.  Your shots have made me make up my mind - I've got to get a suede pair - in green!  LOVE THEM.  They look so good on you.


----------



## jh4200

Here are my newest additions (apologies as always for posting in multiple places)

Yellow python simple 85s - gotta love that 30% cashback!


----------



## jh4200

And dark brown Insectikas - I already want these in black, too!


----------



## jh4200

Not to mention I'm really bad and just won nude/black lace VPs with black tip last night - submitted a best offer and went to bed, and it was accepted when I woke up.  This has been a bad week for me - or good, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## natassha68

You guys are the BEST!! thanks SOOO much for the lovely comments .... awaiting one last pair and I beleive my CL collection will be complete


----------



## JuneHawk

I'm liking those Insectikas.


----------



## natassha68

opps, I forgot these one's, Nude Clichy 120 mm


----------



## babypie

natassha68 There are no words for how hot those boots are! Wow!  And the Clichy look great on you.

jh4200 Love those Insectikas!  How comfy are they?


Thanks for the kind words rdgldy, nakedmosher2of3, danicky, techie81, jh4200, oo_let_me_see, Stinas, fmd914  (I'm only recently a fan of the LG, now I can't believe I waited so long!).


----------



## jh4200

Thanks June and Babypie!

The Insectikas are basically shaped exactly like the decollete, except there's a little bit more of a dip on the side.  I find my decolletes very comfortable, so these are the same.  I'd also recommend to go with your decollete size - they fit perfectly.


----------



## karwood

*meggy: *I have never seen those before. Congrats on a great find and they look fabulous on you.
*natassha:  OMG!!!! *You totally hit the Louboutin jackpot!! Your python Ariellas, Purple Suede  Alta Nodo  and Nude Clichys are ALL fantabulous!  Congrats on your  new gorgeous additions.
*babypie: *Your Lady Gres are gorgeous! Love the color.
*jh4200: *Your Insectika and the yellow python Simples are beautiful on you! Love the color of the Python.
*sylviaar: *The Joli  Noeud slides are beautiful and they look lovely on you.


----------



## Stinas

natassha68 - Those nudes look really nice on you!

jh4200 - I really like those!  They remind me of the Decollete with an edge.


----------



## rdgldy

jenn, I love both new purchases.  The yellow is really cool!
Natassha-beautiful nudes.


----------



## shaq91

natassha luv all ur new cls! the boots r amazing! the pumps & the sandals are fantastic also!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments, sorry I'm late to reply- I've been busy with family stuff for the last few days since it is the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. 

There have been some gorgeous purchases lately, I'm jealous!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Natassha & Jenn


----------



## carlinha

fmd - love your new purchases, especially the purple ornirons

ruby - those wine patent VPs are just perfect

stinas - love the copper pailettes... such a party shoe!

meg - love the enscene... lovely neutral color!

natassha - WOW!!!  love your new purchases!

sylvia - those noueds are so cute

babypie - i sooo want those lady gres!!!

jh4200 - love the color on those python simples! so fun... & the insektikas are so classy


----------



## natassha68

Thanks all for the lovely compliments, so appreciated !!!!


----------



## carlinha

here is my UHG purple lizard VP (sorry for the multiple posts, but y'all understand when you love something so much:shame:


----------



## keya

^ gorgeous!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Carlinha nice shoes and legs!! hubba hubba!! lol


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Karwood, Stinas, rdgldy, Jet, and carlinha!

And carlinha, holy crap those VPs!  Love to see the closeups, but that shot with your legs in it should be a magazine ad!  Hotttt!


----------



## shaq91

carlinha gorgeous shoes & amazing legs =)!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks for all the compliments everyone 

carlinha SMOKIN!


----------



## Noegirl05

Gorgeous CL's everyone!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Wow Wow Wow.
All of the recent shoes are so fun!  Looks like a lot of girls have filled the classic part of their collection and are branching out.  I LOVE IT.  Beautiful shoes ladies.  I love each and every pair.


----------



## IslandSpice

Beautiful purple lizards!...and wow! you are giving JSG a run for her money!


----------



## carlinha

IslandSpice said:


> Beautiful purple lizards!...and wow! you are giving JSG a run for her money!



nahhh... i think JSG has the best pale legs ever... she makes me want to be pale!  

i am too tan for direct comparison, but we can all have the best legs!  just throw on a pair of CLs and any legs look awesome!

keya, mistyknightwin, jh, shaq, megs, noegirl, tampachic & islandspice, thank you for the compliments!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Carlinha!  Those are TDF!!!  So LUCKY!!!  And You know what I think about that tan! --DH actually made me zoom up on you purple lizards... =)


----------



## CLGirl

Everyones shoes are sooooo gorgeous, it seems exceptionally so tonight.  Appreciate all the eye candy thanks.  And Carlinha, post away on those purple lizard VP's I don't think you'll hear any complaints!  Maybe drools and jealousy though.


----------



## dreamdoll

*carlinha*, wow your lizard VPs are TDF!!   And gorgeous legs btw!


----------



## la lola

Carlinha your lizard VP's are officialy the HOTEST CL's  I have ever seen!
I am not shore is it because of that great purple colour or the fact that they look awesome on you!!
Where did you found them???:wondering


----------



## lulabee

carlinha said:


> here is my UHG purple lizard VP (sorry for the multiple posts, but y'all understand when you love something so much:shame:


 WOW Gorgeous shoes!!! Your pics are stunning too!


----------



## xboobielicousx

carlin - again, i have to say that those lizard VPs are beyond words...


----------



## LaDonna

those are just gorgeous *carlinha*!  your legs are so tanned and pretty also!


----------



## archygirl

I just found these at my fav consignment shop, unworn for $200 in fuschia suede. Cannot take photos until two weeks from now, as I left them at home in NJ and had to fly back to SC without them. I'll take photos as soon as I can. I was incredibly psyched!!!!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## rdgldy

arcygirl-that is amazing!!! Congratulations on some score!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> arcygirl-that is amazing!!! Congratulations on some score!


 
Thanks *rdgldy*! I squealed in the shop when I saw them, they were my size and fit perfectly! Did not even care how much they, were, just knew I had to have them. When I saw price, was even happier!
 I also picked up a Gucci briefcase at more than 1/2 off. Was a really good weekend!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, what an amazing score!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## meggyg8r

wow, great find *archygirl*!!


----------



## carlinha

*more_choos, CLgirl, dreamdoll, la lola, lulabee, xboobieliciousx & ladonna

archygirl* - WHAT A FIND!!!  pics when they arrive please!


----------



## JuneHawk

Shoot, I need to find consignment store around here!


----------



## KittyKat65

carlinha said:


> here is my UHG purple lizard VP (sorry for the multiple posts, but y'all understand when you love something so much:shame:


Beautiful shoes and gorgeous legs.  Work it, girl.  Congrats on those shoes!


----------



## Leescah

My Iowa Zeppas arrived today! Lots of lovely surprises - not only do they fit perfectly, but considering rentmeahandbag listed the shoes as used with defects - the defects are far more minor than the pics had made out, plus they've clearly never been worn (pristine soles) and are VERY comfortable!!!! I  them 

Sorry for the crappy pics, camera is about to run out of juice and I'm too impatient to wait lol!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Hooray Leescah!  I'm glad the defects are more minor, I love it when sellers overexaggerate (I do it because I don't want any surprises when the buyer gets my stuff)!!  Congrats, they are awesome!


----------



## jh4200

Yay Leescah!!!!  I'm so happy they worked out for you, after all of your other disappointments.  More modeling pics when your camera is charged - and I can't wait to see your Sometimes!


----------



## Leescah

^ thanks gals! Mmmmmmm me neither (regarding seeing the Sometimes) - I completely trust the guy I left them with but still nervous to see how they turn out!! Eek! Hopefully I'll get them back later this week...


----------



## archygirl

KittyKat65 said:


> Beautiful shoes and gorgeous legs. Work it, girl. Congrats on those shoes!


 
Wowsa!!!!!!!!!!!carlinha  
here is my UHG purple lizard VP (sorry for the multiple posts, but y'all understand when you love something so much


----------



## danicky

*carlinha* , they are stunning on you. Congrats and wear them in good health!

*Leescah* , love them.

*archygirl*, that's a great deal. Can"t wait to see them.


----------



## rdgldy

Lisa, what great shoes-you look really good in them.


----------



## rjd2340

haven't posted in forever!! but here are some beauties i've acquired since my last post   wine patent pigalles from the saks sale and grape patent simples


----------



## IslandSpice

Everyone shoes are so great!

I want to post a collection thread (mini collection thread, but don't know how to get photos to insert larger than a thumbnail! How do you ladies post those big pictures without getting an error message?


----------



## jh4200

Rjd, great new additions - love the grape simples!

IslandSpice - hooray, can't wait to see your collection thread.  What you should do is upload your photos to Photobucket.  Once they're there, under each photo will be something called "direct link."  Click on it and it will copy.  Then come here and use the icon that looks like a little mountain (if you put your mouse over it, it says "insert image") and paste the direct link to your photo.  That way they'll show up big.  Good luck!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the grape simples!


----------



## IslandSpice

jh4200 said:


> Rjd, great new additions - love the grape simples!
> 
> IslandSpice - hooray, can't wait to see your collection thread. What you should do is upload your photos to Photobucket. Once they're there, under each photo will be something called "direct link." Click on it and it will copy. Then come here and use the icon that looks like a little mountain (if you put your mouse over it, it says "insert image") and paste the direct link to your photo. That way they'll show up big. Good luck!


 

Thanks! That will be my little project this weekend


----------



## Stinas

carlinha - looooveeeeeeee them!
Leescah - They look soo nice on you!
Archyy - yoou totally need to pm me that store again...its the one in short hills right?  Grreat steal!!!
rjd - Nice classic finds!


----------



## lulabee

Leescah said:


> My Iowa Zeppas arrived today! Lots of lovely surprises - not only do they fit perfectly, but considering rentmeahandbag listed the shoes as used with defects - the defects are far more minor than the pics had made out, plus they've clearly never been worn (pristine soles) and are VERY comfortable!!!! I  them
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics, camera is about to run out of juice and I'm too impatient to wait lol!!


 Gorgeous Leescah!! They look fab on you!


----------



## xboobielicousx

rjd - love the grape simples!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'm a bad, bad kitty...









a la Carlinha...


----------



## rockvixen76

Loving everyones new purchases I wish I could go shopping for shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!


----------



## morfoula

gotta love the tigers


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those are gorgeous K!!!


----------



## carlinha

*leescah* - LOVE the iowa zeppas!!!  i just posted on the purple lizard thread that you should get them as they are like VPs with straps!  and here you are with them!!!

*rjd2340* - classy, basic shoe!

*lovely&amazing* - MEOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*kittykat65, archygirl, danicky, stinas, xboobieliscious
*


----------



## shaq91

lovely& amazing those r gorgeous and u look amazing in them!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks Rockvixen, Rdgldy, Morfoula, K, Carlinha & Shaq!

I love the tigers...they're "_puuuuurrrrrfect_" (okay, lame attempt at a joke...did you laugh??)


----------



## jh4200

Lovely, those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## danicky

*RJD,* very pretty.

*M&A*, I love them.


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> I'm a bad, bad kitty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a la Carlinha...


 GRRRRRR! Sexay!! Love them lovely!


----------



## karwood

*carlinha:*  WOW!!!!! Your Purple Python VPs are to TDF!!  BTW, nice modeling pics!
*archy: *Great find! Can't wait to see pics.
*Leescah: *Love your Iowa Zeppas! They look fabulous on you!
*Rjd: *Fantastic CLs! Love them both.
*L&A:*  Your NPs are sheer Puurrr-fection!


----------



## Chins4

Leescah said:


> My Iowa Zeppas arrived today! Lots of lovely surprises - not only do they fit perfectly, but considering rentmeahandbag listed the shoes as used with defects - the defects are far more minor than the pics had made out, plus they've clearly never been worn (pristine soles) and are VERY comfortable!!!! I  them
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics, camera is about to run out of juice and I'm too impatient to wait lol!!


 
 these Leescah! How did they size? I'm might need to find me a pair


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> opps, I forgot these one's, Nude Clichy 120 mm


 
Natasha those are SMOKIN' hot!!!


----------



## Leescah

Thank you to EVERYONE as always for your lovely comments! I do bloomin' love it here, I do 

*Chins* - I'm probably the worst person to give sizing advice due to my odd feet - I wear the Decolletes in my TRUE size (38) as I have slender feet but these are a 38.5 and are perfect lengthways (long big toe! Gah!!). But I would guess that they are the same as VPs since they are effectively a VP with a strap? They are really comfy, I can't wait to wear them out this weekend


----------



## DC-Cutie

Picked these up at NM this past weekend, while on the Mini Meetup with JoBaker & NoeGirl


----------



## sara999

beautiful!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Well with the 30% cash back I couldn't resist the uniqueness of these Loubs... no idea what style they are, but I love the stripes!!  (And apologies for the darkness of the first couple pics!)


----------



## noah8077

Those are really cute on, way to go Meggy!


----------



## rdgldy

DC Cutie-I love the scissors on you.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Jh*, *Danicky*, *Lula* and *Karwood*!!! (_prrrrrrr_)

*DC*- those are INCREDIBLE...you wear them very well!
*Meggy* - Love them! Such a fun, versitile pair!!!


----------



## jh4200

DC Cutie - I love that shoe - they look fantastic on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *noah* & *L&A*!!


----------



## afcgirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Picked these up at NM this past weekend, while on the Mini Meetup with JoBaker & NoeGirl


 
Those look great on you!  I always wondered what they look like on.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Chins* !!

*DC*- Love your new scissor girl's 

*Meggy*- super cute vintage pair !!


----------



## meggyg8r

DC those look great on you! I  love the color.

Thanks Natassha!


----------



## 8seventeen19

DC- Just gorgeous! I am absolutely obsessed with that style!!


----------



## jh4200

I just posted these in another thread, but I have no problem plastering these babies all over!  I love them so much I called my BF, who lives with me but who wasn't home when they got here, to tell him I never wanted to take them off!  He just walked in the door and asked if I was still wearing them - and I am!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200




----------



## jh4200

And my favorite pic:


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'm speechless...how did I miss the boat on these?? *Jh*,....gorgeous, Darling!


----------



## noah8077

,   ,   ,   these shoes!  You are some lucky ladies with them, enjoy!  Send an occasional picture my way so I can drool will ya?


----------



## jh4200

Thanks guys!  I promise to at least post action shots when I wear them!


----------



## carlinha

jh4200 said:


> I just posted these in another thread, but I have no problem plastering these babies all over! * I love them so much I called my BF, who lives with me but who wasn't home when they got here, to tell him I never wanted to take them off!  He just walked in the door and asked if I was still wearing them - and I am!!!!!!*



jenn, i totally felt the same way, when i was in the car, i couldn't stop staring at them... when i was at the wedding reception, and i was dancing with them, i was AMAZED how comfy they were, and i SWORE to my guy that i was never gonna take them off, and he said "oh don't worry, cuz i'm not gonna take them off you either"    and yes i slept with them on that night... among other naughty things

and now i wear them all the time, even when i'm home doing nothing


----------



## jh4200

You're hilarious - I can definitely imagine my BF going for "other naughty things"!  :shame:  But I'd be scared to sleep in them in case I rolled over and somehow managed to scratch them against each other.  They are staying on for the next couple of hours, though!


----------



## lolitablue

What an amazing pair!! They look great on you, too!


----------



## danicky

*DC,* very pretty.
*Meggy,* that's such a cute pair.
*JH,* they are stunning on you.


----------



## IslandSpice

afcgirl said:


> Those look great on you! I always wondered what they look like on.


 

Oooh! Those are nice!...they are almost kind of a nubian nude


----------



## rdgldy

jenn, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks danicky and rdgldy!


----------



## lulabee

jh4200 said:


> And my favorite pic:


 Gorgeous jenn!!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you lulabee!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jenn HOLY !!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *danicky*!!

Jenn.... I am dying over here!!!! They are so, so fab.  I'm so happy you got them!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Jet and Meggy!  I'm so, so happy I got them too!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lordy lordy...those lizard VPs are so freakin hot!


----------



## Lady Vee

JH, those are simply gorgeous love love love the colour....feel a bit less impressive revealing my first ever pair, but still as happy as you must be


----------



## Lady Vee

Already posted pics on my thread but felt I should use protocol and post on here.  These are the reason I lost my Louboutin virginity - La C'es Moi -yeeehaa!  I couldn't ge tthe buttons to show up so haven't done them true justice, and the last pis shows where they have stuck "C'est Moi" onto the bottom but again, it looks like it is written by a drunk - sorry!! 

I have no idea how to plaster my name onto the pics, but if I could it would say "Lady Vee's Angels - tpf"   How did I still stay pasty white after 3 sessions of fake tanning??!!


----------



## dreamdoll

wow jh!!!  amazing!!!  




jh4200 said:


>


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi *lady vee*, these look really chic and you look amazing! 




Lady Vee said:


> Already posted pics on my thread but felt I should use protocol and post on here. These are the reason I lost my Louboutin virginity - La C'es Moi -yeeehaa! I couldn't ge tthe buttons to show up so haven't done them true justice, and the last pis shows where they have stuck "C'est Moi" onto the bottom but again, it looks like it is written by a drunk - sorry!!
> 
> I have no idea how to plaster my name onto the pics, but if I could it would say "Lady Vee's Angels - tpf"  How did I still stay pasty white after 3 sessions of fake tanning??!!


----------



## karwood

*DC: *Love the Scissors! They look gorgeous on you!
*meggy:* I have never seen that style before. They are tres chic and fabulous!
*jh4200: *I am utterly falling in love with those Purple Python VPs!!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks xboobieliciousx, dreamdoll, and Lady Vee!

Lady Vee, no need to feel self-conscious - you've bought a stunning pair that looks amazing on you!  Congrats on your first (of many!) pairs!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks karwood - they're actually lizard, which I think I might like more than python now!  It's less fragile, that's for sure.


----------



## karwood

jh4200 said:


> Thanks karwood - they're actually lizard, which I think I might like more than python now! It's less fragile, that's for sure.


 

 They are still very beautiful! It is very interesting to know they are less fragile than python.


----------



## karwood

I just received my three New pairs of CLs yesterday:

Black Suede Ginerva:






Black Leather Babel





And my Purple Suede Alta Nodo. I took several pics to capture the rich color. The pics do not do much justice in capturing the gorgeous purple color of these shoes.


----------



## danicky

*Karwood,* they are all gorgeous on you. Wear them well!!


----------



## jh4200

Karwood, they're all amazing!  The babels I especially love!  You look gorgeous in all of them!


----------



## afcgirl

Karwood, they are all gorgeous!

I don't know why, but this season I am really feeling suede boots!


----------



## _Danielle_

Karwood woooooow  amazing pix !


----------



## mistyknightwin

Karwood loooove the new additions! Purple is sooo "in" for fall!!


----------



## Lady Vee

*Karwood*, OMG I LOVE the alta nodo.  I want!  I've seen that colour in the C'est Moi and it is sooooo gorgeous.  Both the boots rock too.  You have just accidentally enabled to me go shopping LOL  Help you are all making me an addict!


----------



## evolkatie

omg karwood, what a haul! I love all 3 pairs!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Karwood...GORGEOUS!!! I wish CL boots could fit around my leg!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood, WOW!  I love them all.  I want to steal your boots!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *karwood*!! Your purchases all put mine to shame!!! TDF!


----------



## archygirl

My Pigalles arrived today! My Pigalles arrived today! 
Unfortunately, they went to my NJ address, and I am in SC until 
the 23rd. 
So, I promise to take photos of both my fuschia suede fontanettes and my black kid pigalles the moment I arrive back in NJ and post them immediately!


----------



## shaq91

wow karwood all three are awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lady Vee*, I love your c'est moi's
*
Karwood*, loving your great haul-I don't know what I love best-the boots or your stunning shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

My plum Lady Gres arrived today-they are so beautiful-they will be perfect for a wedding I am going to this Sunday.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> My plum Lady Gres arrived today-they are so beautiful-they will be perfect for a wedding I am going to this Sunday.


 
Congrats, rdgldy! They are gorgeous. What are you wearing them with, please post photos of your outfit!


----------



## Lady Vee

Lady Vee said:


> Already posted pics on my thread but felt I should use protocol and post on here. These are the reason I lost my Louboutin virginity - La C'es Moi -yeeehaa! I couldn't ge tthe buttons to show up so haven't done them true justice, and the last pis shows where they have stuck "C'est Moi" onto the bottom but again, it looks like it is written by a drunk - sorry!!
> 
> I have no idea how to plaster my name onto the pics, but if I could it would say "Lady Vee's Angels - tpf"  How did I still stay pasty white after 3 sessions of fake tanning??!!


 
God I am having a moment......hold me down..,....having taken these pics earlier I am now wanting these in the purple too.  Someone stop me now!!!  I haven't even worn the black yet!


----------



## danicky

*rdgldy,* they are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you!  Archygirl, I am wearing them with a burgundy and black strapless dress with a jacket.  I'll take pictures and post them.


----------



## lovely&amazing

rdgldy said:


> My plum Lady Gres arrived today-they are so beautiful-they will be perfect for a wedding I am going to this Sunday.


 
My _word_,...these are gorgeous! Congrats, *Rdgldy*! You look wonderful in them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I may need help...


----------



## techie81

*rjd2340*, great choices there!!  Love the grape 

*L&a*, too hot! Mrrrrrrrrrrrrrw!  The passmules look great on you too!

*DC-Cutie*, the Scissor Girl looks beautiful on you!

*meggy*, those are just too adorable!

*jenn*,   SO TDF!!!

*Lady Vee*, those are smokin' hot on you!!

*karwood*, those boots  and the Alta Nodo!!!! 

*archy*, can't wait to see your Pigalles!!

*rdgldy*, the Lady Gres are so stunning..congrats!


----------



## techie81

Holy crap, this came fast!  Mushroom sent it out from HK on Tuesday and they arrived this afternoon!  I never thought I'd buy anything lower than 100mm but they're so comfy and the color is fab! Orange Simples 70mm:


----------



## JuneHawk

Techie, the orange looks good on you.  I could never pull it off.


----------



## techie81

Thanks June!!  You never know...I thought I wouldn't be able to because of my skin tone but in person they work really well.


----------



## shaq91

lovely&amazing luv them! soooo cute! and ur legs look great in them!


----------



## rdgldy

*techie, lovely, meggy*-thanks!

*techie*-I love the orange simples-they look really good on you!


----------



## techie81

Thanks rdgldy!!!


----------



## jh4200

rdgldy, I love them!  I'm so happy they fit you - what a gorgeous color!  I cannot wait to see your outfit!

lovely, those passmules are just adorable, and they make your legs look so long!

techie - what a fun color!  I'm so with you on the low heel height, because I just got my yellow pythons in 85s when I really prefer 100s, but the color was just too good to pass up, and I feel the same way about yours!  You have to post some outfit pics so we can see what you're pairing them with.


----------



## xboobielicousx

WOW WOW WOW karwood! your three new additions are TDF!!! you are pushing me over the edge with those babels!  i really want boots but am supposed to be on a ban !

the purple alta nodos are GORGEOUS...i am loving purple this season


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Karwood*- those boots are insanely hot!!! I've been trying to resist buying them and your pictures aren't helping my cause!

*Techie*- looove the orange Simples!


----------



## techie81

Thank you *MPA*!

*Jenn*, yeah I was right with you there when I saw your yellow Simples, and seeing them on you pushed me to get the orange for myself. 

Funny story.  My coworker wanted to see what I got in my package from mushroom_city, and the box had a price sticker for $4250. Her eyes went so HUGE...  
 I had to clarify,  "No no NOOOOOOO..Hong Kong dollars!!!" I hope she didn't try to convert it later to be nosy.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks for all the yummy compliments, everyone!!!


----------



## Chins4

Geez I hate being away from the laptop for a couple of days - I get so far behind!!

DC - love the colour on those Scissor Girls
meggy - those stripes are awesome!
jh4200 - the colour on those lizards is TDF 
Lady Vee - the C'est Moi look so hot on you - yet another CL better on the foot than the shelf 
Karwood - I love those boots ( my chunky little legs) but the Alta Nodo are just FAB!!
rdgldy - those LGs look amazing on you  and such a lovely fall colour
l&a - they look so much cuter on than I imagined - are they comfy? They look it?
techie - hot, hot colour - they look fantastic on you!
archy - can't wait for your pics


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Thanks, Chins!  They are amazingly comfy! I love, love, love them.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, Chins!


----------



## rdgldy

Lovely, those are so cute!


----------



## Lady Vee

Wow this thread is FASSSSSSSSSST moving LOL  so.....

*Techie81 *first - thank you  .....and then WOW - loving the orange, and the co-worker LOL she'd have been home in a shot getting her calculator out - you should've just not said it was Hong Kong $ - make her think you have a sugar daddy LOL

*Chins *- thank you too, CL's need feet in them for sure (except just saw a pic of Lily Alllen in my C'est Moi booties in the pink colour - she should put them back on the shelf. Not a good look)

*Lovely&amazing* - seriously gorgeous and indeed lovely and amazing

*Rdgldy * - I think that grey was really nice when I tried it on in another style - love the Lady Gres and the grey is really in fashion so nice one!  Haven't you been wanting them for ages or am I confusing you with another Gres lover?  If not Hurrah for you!

Thx for all the compliments, I may flash my legs and my booties (NOT booty) at the postman after tht confidence boost.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*techie, *that color is absolutely beautiful on you!!

*karwood,  *OMG, your additions are fab!! I am loving those boots!!

*l&a, *Beautiful!! And yes, I think you may need help!!

*rdgldy*, Love the LGs!!

Sorry if I missed anyone, but I am too lazy to got back any further!!


----------



## karwood

*chins, MPA, XB, Shaq, Meggy, rdgldy, techie, Danicky, jh4200, afcgirl, Danielle, mistyknightwin, Lady Vee, evolkatie, Islandspice, OLMS and jimmyshoogirl:  THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!!! XOXO*


*Lady Vee:* I feel so embarrassed!:shame:. I can't believe I missed the modeling pics of your C'est Moi. They look gorgeous on you!!!  I have the same pair and I totally lve them!
*rdgldy: *Your Plum Lady Gres are Absolutely Divine!!!
*techie: *Wow!!!!!! your orange Simples are hot!  They look fabulous on you, considering that is a hard color to pull off. BTW, your cat is the exact spitting image of my sister-in-law's cat, Sammy. 
*Lovely: *Love your Black Passmule. They look really cute on you.
*Archy: *Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> *chins, MPA, XB, Shaq, Meggy, rdgldy, techie, Danicky, jh4200, afcgirl, Danielle, mistyknightwin, Lady Vee, evolkatie, Islandspice, OLMS and jimmyshoogirl: THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!!!! XOXO*
> 
> *rdgldy: *Your Plum Lady Gres are Absolutely Divine!!!
> *techie: *Wow!!!!!! your orange Simples are hot! They look fabulous on you, considering that is a hard color to pull off. BTW, your cat is the exact spitting image of my sister-in-law's cat, Sammy.
> *Lovely: *Love your Black Passmule. They look really cute on you.
> *Archy: *Can't wait to see modeling pics!


 
HAHAHA my flight arrives at 7:30PM so I am running home superfast to photo my new babies! Will post them ASAP...maybe even another new pair I am eyeing...


----------



## Dancing_Queen

My patent decollete... I nearly gave up on them because they were so painful! ush:


----------



## javaboo

*Dancing_Queen*: Love your new Decolletes! Are they patent dark grey?


----------



## angelcove

^and where did you find them?  lovely


----------



## Dancing_Queen

javaboo said:


> *Dancing_Queen*: Love your new Decolletes! Are they patent dark grey?


 
Yes they are patent dark grey. I bought them quite a while ago from a boutique in Australia called Scanlan & Theodore but they don't stock louboutins anymore.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

everyones new additions look amazing!!!

karwood


----------



## Stinas

Dancing Queen - Those are soo pretty!!  Dont worry they will get comfy.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Stinas said:


> Dancing Queen - Those are soo pretty!! Dont worry they will get comfy.


 
Thanks Stinas! Yes I hope so too... Still in the process of breaking them in though.


----------



## hlp_28

*Dancing Queen* - Love your patent Decollete!! This is the first time I seen that in dark grey.


----------



## jh4200

Love them, dancing queen!  What a great color!


----------



## CLGirl

Everyone's shoes are gorgeous!  I finally got some pics working, I can't get the watermarked ones up, but here's some of my new purchases anyway...

MC Blue Armadillos


----------



## CLGirl

My Magenta Pigalles


----------



## dreamdoll

*Techie*, your simples are stunning! 




techie81 said:


> Holy crap, this came fast! Mushroom sent it out from HK on Tuesday and they arrived this afternoon! I never thought I'd buy anything lower than 100mm but they're so comfy and the color is fab! Orange Simples 70mm:


----------



## meggyg8r

CLGirl I am SO jealous of your Armadillos!!!! I want them so badly!


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> CLGirl I am SO jealous of your Armadillos!!!! I want them so badly!


 
I am so jealous, too!! They are amazing!


----------



## danicky

*CLGirl,* very pretty. They look great on you.


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Meggyg8r, Lolitablue and Danicky you are all so sweet.


----------



## rdgldy

CLGirl-both pairs look lovely on you!


----------



## shaq91

clgirl luv both pairs!


----------



## archygirl

CLGirl said:


> My Magenta Pigalles


 
I have almost purchased these 5 times, after your pics, now I HAVE to have them, they are awesome


----------



## jh4200

CLGirl, both pairs are amazing!  If I didn't already have those armadillos, I'd be buying them after seeing your pics!  Congrats!


----------



## lvpiggy

we're blue armadillo *and* magenta pigalle twins!!!



CLGirl said:


> Everyone's shoes are gorgeous! I finally got some pics working, I can't get the watermarked ones up, but here's some of my new purchases anyway...
> 
> MC Blue Armadillos


----------



## lvpiggy

more pix in my collection thread but i'm *ecstatic* about my new nude patent clichy 120s!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

lvpiggy - Those look great. All the ladies here make me want to be a member of the nude club, too.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

jh4200 said:


> Love them, dancing queen! What a great color!


 
Thank you! I think they are fab too but I'm still in the process of breaking them in...


----------



## hlp_28

*lvpiggy *- Those nude clichy are *FAB* !!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*CLgal*, both pairs look amazing on u!

*Lvpiggy* - stunning!!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks rggldy, shaq91,archygirl, jh4200, lvpiggy and dreamdoll, such nice compliments..loving it!  

*Archygirl* yes get them, get them!  I had some problems with the toe box, but I'm having them stretched and am told when you break them in it's well worth it.  I don't care if they never leave the house I just love, love them.

*lvpiggy *yea! My first CL forum shoe twin.  BTW I love your nude patent clichys, we might have to be twins on those too.  Are they comfortable at all?

*jh4200 *lol glad you have them too!  and thanks since you were one of the ones who helped me decide to return the nude architeks for the MC Blue Armadillos.


----------



## karwood

*nakedmosher: THANK YOU!!!*

*dancingqueen: *They are beautiful! After a couple wear they should get more comfy.
*CLGirl:*  Both of your new CLs are stunning! Cograts on your lovely purchases!
*LVPiggy:* GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*LV* your nude clicys are so hot! I wish I could better handle the 120s!

*CL Girl* Beautiful Pigalles! Gorgeous Armadillos! It's so funny &#8211; I thought you were *Lovely&Amazing* for a second with your cross-leg, from-behind avatar shot! I've come to think of that pose as "her"! 

*Dancing Queen* I am dying over your Grey Patents! OMG...


----------



## jh4200

lvpiggy, they're stunning!  I wish I could do 120s without a platform!


----------



## JuneHawk

jh4200 said:


> lvpiggy, they're stunning!  I wish I could do 120s without a platform!


 
Me too.  My new simples are 120 and have a small platform and I just wanted to chop my feet off before we even left the restaurant!  It wasn't just the height though, my toes were on fire although I suspect it was because my foot was sliding forward because of the height.  What we endure in the name of fashion!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Karwood and Jetsetgo!  Yeah lol sometimes I get thrown when people change their avatar.


----------



## carlinha

man, i don't check this thread for a few days, and i am behind in the ice ages!!!

*ladyvee *- love your c'est mois, they look great on you!

*karwood* - WOW!  love the boots, and your legs are amazing!  and the purple suede alta nodo... man, i want them!

*rdgldy* -  i want your lady gres!!! i am so jealous

*l&a* - love the passmule!  i want them in orange!

*techie* - love the color!  it just POPS!  makes me wanna eat it!

*dancing_queen* - the patent decolletes look lovely on you!!!

*CLgirl* - love the armadillos, and the pigalles of course!

*lvpiggy* - WOW, i wish i could pull off 120s without platforms!!! hot mama!!


i hope i am not missing anyone!!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

My goodness I haven't been in this thread in ages because it always makes me want more and more CL's I didn't know I wanted (the modeling pics make shoes I was just 'ehh' about into must haves!) 

Super job ladies!! SOOOO many gorgeous new additions


----------



## Stinas

Here are my newest babies thanks to MPA!
Joli Noeud in Pink!!!


----------



## Stinas

CL Girl - Love the color of those!!


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas, I love your new additions and your avatar.

Carlinha, thank you!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Stinas.  I love your new pink Jolies! Pretty Pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

CLGirl said:


> Everyone's shoes are gorgeous!  I finally got some pics working, I can't get the watermarked ones up, but here's some of my new purchases anyway...
> 
> MC Blue Armadillos


I love them!  I have been trying to wait until sale season, but I might have to break down and get these after seeing your pictures!


----------



## jh4200

Stinas, love the pink!


----------



## CLGirl

laureenthemean said:


> I love them! I have been trying to wait until sale season, but I might have to break down and get these after seeing your pictures!


 
Ooooh get them Laureen!  I believe you said before you love a blue shoe.  If you think they'd still be around in your size come sale time, I guess that's not too far away.  But if I love a shoe I get too scared it won't be there at sale time.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I really do love them, but it would be the most I've ever spent on a shoe ($700 up to now), so I'm not sure if could deal with the responsibility of taking care of them, KWIM?  They're so beautiful, though...


----------



## rubyshoesday

Stinas- Those pink Joli slides are too cute! The pic where you can see your black leggings got the "Grease" soundtrack playing in my head!

larueen- How can you resist after seeing those drool worthy pics of CLGirls's blue armadillo's? You are a stronger person then I. OHHHH and those python decollete's I bought (thanks to your deals post) just arrived, so I'm going to be getting pics shortly!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you cl, rdg & jh
My avatar was inspired by another TPFer.
Ruby - lol...I totally thought that when looking at them on the computer.


----------



## funandsun

My new emerald green suede Lady Gres arrived today.  I'm a bit unsure of the fit.  They're just a bit snug and I'm afraid if they stretch that my toes might be too far forward.  I don't want 'toe-verhang'!!


----------



## rdgldy

they look great on you-they should be fine!


----------



## babypie

funandsun said:


> My new emerald green suede Lady Gres arrived today. I'm a bit unsure of the fit. They're just a bit snug and I'm afraid if they stretch that my toes might be too far forward. I don't want 'toe-verhang'!!


 
Gorgeous!! We're shoe twins


----------



## Stinas

Fun&Sun - OMG...i love them!!!!  Dont worry...you wont have overhang toes


----------



## funandsun

Stinas said:


> Fun&Sun - OMG...i love them!!!! Dont worry...you wont have overhang toes


 
Thanks Stinas!  You are the one who pushed me over the edge to purchase them...if only I could send you the bill!!!!!
I think they'll be great to wear especially around the holidays.


----------



## Stinas

^^^lol...how about we trade bills lol
Im soo glad you got them.  They really are great!  I missed out on a few pairs & I still kick myself in the as* when I see a cheap pair that are not my size.


----------



## CLGirl

funandsun those lady gres are sooooo pretty, I really love that color.


----------



## xboobielicousx

lvpiggy - i love the nudes!  and so envious of you that you can walk in those 120s!  

stinas - the pink is a great pop of color! congrats!

clgirl - omg, those blue armadillos are TDF!  i wish d'orsay styles worked better for me....


----------



## jh4200

love them, funandsun!  what a gorgeous color!


----------



## funandsun

Stinas said:


> ^^^lol...how about we trade bills lol
> Im soo glad you got them. They really are great! I missed out on a few pairs & I still kick myself in the as* when I see a cheap pair that are not my size.


 
lol!  No thanks!!  You can shop like a madwoman!!!  You have a wonderful collection...and thanks to you and my PF sista's mine is growing quite nicely!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Everyone's new additions are AMAZING! Congrats!


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy *- i love the nudes! 

*stina* - they are very pretty

*funandsun*- they look great on you.


----------



## Leescah

Stinas those jolies are soooo pretty on you! Love them!!

funandsun the colour of those LG's is just beautiful - and don't worry you are totally safe from toe-verhang (fab name for it lol!)


----------



## Leescah

oh and CLgirl I'd never really considered the Armadillos before. Now I think Imight want the blue multi ones. They're beautiful. Do we all think they will reach sale?


----------



## Leescah

Just posted these in another thread but thought I would pop them up in here too since they're just sooooo pretty!

Originally beige Sometimes which I took the plunge with and got dyed to purple!!


----------



## jh4200

Commenting again how much I love the purple sometimes, Leescah!

Not sure if the blue multis will make it to sale - although I paid full price for them, so I almost hope they don't!  No, it would be great if they did so some more people could pick them up, since they are gorgeous.  There was a big rush to pre-order them when they first showed up on NM's website, but there seems to still be plenty around, so maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Leescah said:


> Just posted these in another thread but thought I would pop them up in here too since they're just sooooo pretty!
> 
> Originally beige Sometimes which I took the plunge with and got dyed to purple!!


 


UN-BE-LIEV-ABLE!! DIVINE!!!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Leescah and xboobieliciousx!  I have no clue if the armadillos will reach the sale, hopefully someone more sale and experience savvy can help.    Leesca I love your sometimes, that's so cool you dyed them.  Gorgeous!


----------



## funandsun

Leescah said:


> Just posted these in another thread but thought I would pop them up in here too since they're just sooooo pretty!
> 
> Originally beige Sometimes which I took the plunge with and got dyed to purple!!


 
Those are incredible.  I don't really care for the style in beige but in purple they totally rock!!!  Perfect choice!


----------



## archygirl

Leescah said:


> Just posted these in another thread but thought I would pop them up in here too since they're just sooooo pretty!
> 
> Originally beige Sometimes which I took the plunge with and got dyed to purple!!


 
What a great idea, since I think they look awesome on you in purple!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Here are my newest babies thanks to MPA!
> Joli Noeud in Pink!!!


 
*Stinas*, you go girl in pink. They look fab with your leggings. "Pink" is the word....


----------



## lovely&amazing

Yayyyy, *Stinas*! Beautiful!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Lisa, they are absolutely amazing in purple-you have a very unique pair of shoes that no one else has!!!  I would definitely consider getting a pair of beige shoes and dying them purple after looking at your beauties.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Leescah- I'm so impressed with your dye job. It looks awesome! I don't know if I would have the guts to do that, so props to you.


----------



## fmd914

rubyshoesday said:


> Leescah- I'm so impressed with your dye job. It looks awesome! I don't know if I would have the guts to do that, so props to you.


 
Totally agree with ruby!


----------



## Leescah

Thank you *jh4200**, **lovely&amazing**, **CLGirl**, **funandsun**, **archygirl**, **rdgldy**, **rubyshoesday* and *fmd914*!  I would totally recommend taking the plunge with a pair of beige shoes if you don't really wear them as they are already. Totally worth it - just find a cobbler with a steady hand who's willing to spend the time getting it just right!


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh wow, if those MC Blue Armadillos make it to sale I will faint.  Seriously.  I have been dying for them but just can't afford them.  Oh man, oh man, oh man.  Please let this happen.


----------



## lolitablue

Again, here drolling over the purple Sometimes!! OMG, what an ingenious thing to do!!! 

Stinas, I so love the pink on you.  Man, I wish I could pull Joli Noeuds!!  My foot is too wide!!! ARgggg!!!


----------



## evolkatie

I'm at work but I'm just too excited to wait until I got home for pics w/ an actual camera.


----------



## jh4200

Katie, they're amazing!  I am sooooo jealous of you!


----------



## evolkatie

thanks, it's weird but I love how the scales lift up. it really brings out the python.


----------



## Katykit01

*Katie* Those are gorgeous and very unique! They look great with jeans too BTW...awesome find


----------



## jh4200

Katie, I totally agree - normally that bothers me, but I've seen it on a few pairs of Jaws and it looks so good!


----------



## xboobielicousx

katie - O.M.G.  they are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you got such a great deal on them!!! they're beyond gorgeous on you...congrats!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh wow Katie, those are AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

They are HOT Katie!! How do they fit (for my futture reference )?


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing Katie 
I'am sitting here on this island and have to watch Jaws  
they are so hot 
and hopefully comfortable like mine
the only good thing is i still don't  have to work for 2 more weeks


----------



## shaq91

katie those r sooo gorgeous! i luv them!


----------



## evolkatie

hehehehe Chins - they fit perfect, my pony VPs on the other hand slip like crazy even before I start walking. I havent walked in them yet so I don't know if there are any heel slippage. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## rdgldy

Katie, how beautiful they are!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Dana, xboobie, Leescah, L&A, Archy, & Lolita!!  I love the pink...its soo much nicer IRL.

Leescah - Omg I love them!!!!!!!!!!
Evolkatie - The Jaws are just TDF...your soooo lucky to get your hands on them!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DAMN IT KATIE!!!! I love the jaws!!! I want them sooooo bad!! Damn, damn, daaaayyuumn!! ( In my best Florida Evans voice!!)


----------



## surlygirl

lol! what jimmyshoo said. katie - those are seriously the bomb!


----------



## CLGirl

evolkatie said:


> I'm at work but I'm just too excited to wait until I got home for pics w/ an actual camera.


 Gorgeous!!  Want, want, want!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks  I wish I had more shoes then i can finally have a collection thread lol


----------



## dreamdoll

*Katie*, those jaws look amazing!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

evolkatie said:


> Thanks  I wish I had more shoes then i can finally have a collection thread lol


You actually do have collection. You have some pieces (at least what I have seen) that some people are dying to get their hands on (like me of course!).


----------



## rubyshoesday

Katie- Your Jaws are amazing. I would love a pair, but haven't seen them in any of the larger sizes for quite sometime. So I will live viacriously through you and yours! Just beautiful.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Ruby when are we gonna get pics of the Nude Rolande?????


----------



## rubyshoesday

So my nude Rolande's arrived last week, but I've been too busy/lazy to take pics and do them up with a watermark. However, I finally got to it this evening. Without further ado... My UHG 

(I think Jaws may be my new UHG, though anything python goes)


----------



## JuneHawk

ruby, they are beautiful!


----------



## rubyshoesday

lol Noegirl, I think I must have been writing up my picture post just as you were asking, I think you have a 6th CL sense!

Thanks June!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

Ruby - love them!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks Stinas!


----------



## rdgldy

very nice!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks rdgldy and nakedmosher!!


----------



## babypie

katie they look fabulous!!


----------



## jh4200

Love the rolandes!  They match your skin tone perfectly!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Hmm they're not stark white, so I don't know just how good of a match they are to my pastey Canadian legs, but thank you, jh4200


----------



## evolkatie

wow ruby - I've never seen nude rolandes and omg I want a pair even though I hate slingbacks lol


----------



## rubyshoesday

^If we were the same size we could trade back and forth because I love your jaws!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Katie- OMG those are insane!! LOVE 
Ruby- Rolande is one of my favorite pairs ever! I love the nude color in patent in those!!


----------



## sara999

katie...WOW!!! wow wow wow!!! those are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## jh4200

rubyshoesday said:


> Hmm they're not stark white, so I don't know just how good of a match they are to my pastey Canadian legs, but thank you, jh4200


 
Haha, that's exactly how I feel about my own legs!  But the shoes don't need to be the exact same color to be a good match - they just set off your skin really well.


----------



## keya

Oh wow, those Jaws are TDF! Total score, Katie!  


Love the nude Rolandes too! 


I'm sooo behind on this thread...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ruby I love them! very sexy for a nude shoe!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ruby - LOVE the nude rolandes!  are they just as uncomfortable as the rolandos ?


----------



## 8seventeen19

xboobielicousx said:


> ruby - LOVE the nude rolandes! are they just as uncomfortable as the rolandos ?


 
They are WAY more uncomfortable than the Rolando's IMO. I  them sooooo much though! It's worth it!!!


----------



## jh4200

Krystal, that burgundy croc is driving me crazy!  It's so gorgeous!  I want one too!


----------



## rainyjewels

^^ i know! me too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Me three!! I can't read what she said because the shoes are distracting me!!! I love em'!


----------



## TrixieBoo

rubyshoesday said:


> So my nude Rolande's arrived last week, but I've been too busy/lazy to take pics and do them up with a watermark. However, I finally got to it this evening. Without further ado... My UHG
> 
> (I think Jaws may be my new UHG, though anything python goes)


 
Ugh - I just absolutely love those!!!! I wish those were brought back...!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Ruby and Katie-* I am GREEN with envy!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## CLGirl

OOOoh, Shoeaddict,  I want!!!


----------



## luxurina

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww.Gorgeous..My fav Loub. design and my fav color..Wher did you get them from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rubyshoesday

*Shoeaddictklw*- rolande is one of those Louboutin's that got eclipsed by it's style double (rolando), but is really better then the more popular version! IMO 

Thanks *keya*!

I know what you mean *mistyknightwin*, I've been searching for a nude shoe forever and fell for these!

*xboobieliscioux* - Personally, I find them more comfortable then rolando's just because the sling back can be adjusted and is more forgiving during the break in period.

*jh4200* - I know what you meant, I was just having a laugh at my own expense. Despite my white-ness I do have a pink undertone to my skin. As a gay Perscriptives associate told me when he was making up foundation for me I'm "all berries and cream" haha 

I agree, *TrixieBoo,* CL needs to bring back the rolande!

Thanks *glamgrl921*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Jen, maybe we can all go in on a money tree so that we can come up with the 5k that those VPs are!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks to Laureen's post in the HTF/Deals thread here are my brown/tan python decolletes. The size is just perfect and because I got them gently used they're pretty well broken in, so they're actually quite comfortable!  They are definitely one of my favourite pairs. All I need now is exotic skin conditioner and I'm good to go.

My newest babies...


----------



## rainyjewels

whoa!!! i've never seen those before! they're stunning on you!!! what an amazingly rich color and texture...


----------



## meggyg8r

I love that color, ruby!!! Great purchase!!


----------



## madamefifi

^^^Yowsah!!


----------



## rdgldy

they are so incredible!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they are beautiful!


----------



## Noegirl05

WOW those are nothingshort of amazing!!!! I was about to be mad if they were a 39 andyou got them instead of me LOL


----------



## jh4200

Krystal, the money tree sounds like an excellent idea - except one pair of shoes wouldn't fit both your feet and mine...we'll have work on that, lol.

Ruby, those are beautiful!  The color is so interesting - I love all the variations!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ruby- Those are so hot and extremely versatile!!! You've hit the CL jackpot lately!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

jh4200 said:


> Krystal, the money tree sounds like an excellent idea - except one pair of shoes wouldn't fit both your feet and mine...we'll have work on that, lol.
> 
> Ruby, those are beautiful! The color is so interesting - I love all the variations!


 
Ohhh it will make PLENTY for two pairs


----------



## rdgldy

can we have an orchard?


----------



## rubyshoesday

*rainyjewels* - Thanks! They definitely have amazing colour/detail/texture

*meggyg8r *- Thank you!

*madamefifi* - I agree!

*rdgldy* - I am definitely in love with them.

Thank you, *nakedmosher!*

*noegirl05* - They're a 40.5 I swear!


----------



## rubyshoesday

*jh4200*- I'm trying to figure out if the colouring is natural or dyed or part natural part dyed, but they're definitely unique.

*shoeaddictklw*- you're telling me! And to top it off I just bought ANOTHER pair on fleabay (gently used taupe suede fontanetes for $250!!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's a steal!!! Now you need some color!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

haha I know! I've got purple, gold, nut brown, dark plum, wine and black-gold... I need some pink, yellow, blue and green!


----------



## rdgldy

Krystal, what a steal!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow, Ruby!! You have been busy. Congrats they are very loving pairs!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

I know *jimmyshoogirl*, I think I need to join the CCLO, I have a 4th and 5th pair on it's way now too! October is fast becoming one expensive month.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL! And I thought it was supposed to be December that is supposed to be expensive! 

We will be there when you need us! Congrats on all of your purchases. I will live vicariously through you until you join! Is that ok? LOL!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Haha I know, at this rate I will be flat broke well before December! I just keep finding these great deals that I know I'll regret passing on... Plus if I should ever change my mind I can always sell them....  So live vicariously through me while it lasts, I think I may need to put the old CC's in the freezer stat!


----------



## dreamdoll

*ruby* your nudes are amazing!


----------



## sara999

oh ruby! those are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## keya

ruby ~ Congrats on yet another great purchase! Another member here has the python Decolletes as well, I'm sure you'll be able to find pics if you do a search.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's luxlover!  I adore those python Decs, Ruby!


----------



## CLGirl

Gorgeous shoes Ruby, I've never seen pythons in that color.


----------



## Katykit01

*Ruby* I am  over your Python Decolletes! GREAT FIND and they look AMAZING on you


----------



## natassha68

Wow, lots of new purchases, hard keeping up ! lol ! ... heres my latest


----------



## rainyjewels

gasp! GORGEOUS! i've been wanting to see those on someone....they look AMAZING!


----------



## evolkatie

omg i loveee those


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Rainyjewel* & *Evolkatie*.... love your new jaws !! they are just a different python combo of my UHG which is red & black python


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Natassha*- Those are phenomenal, I didn't like them in stock pics, but they look great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg those are amazing!!! i love them on you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Natassha, I know I already commented in the other thread, but those are phenomenal on you.  They didn't even cross my mind when I saw the stock pictures, but now I cannot stop staring.


----------



## natassha68

*LadyLouboutin ,Nakermosher & Laureen *Thank you for the nice comments !!!... I know Laureen, they are addicting lol !!!


----------



## rainyjewels

my new mad marys w/ankle strap (except i dislike them and took them off!). also posted more pics in my (new) collection thread!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^So hot!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

rainyjewels said:


> my new mad marys w/ankle strap (except i dislike them and took them off!). also posted more pics in my (new) collection thread!



Those are really hot! I like them better without the ankle strap too. Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

I  those *Rainy!*


----------



## rainyjewels

Thanks *Laureen* and *LadyLouboutin* and *natassha*!! they are very uncomfortable actually...think they're worth the pain???


----------



## rdgldy

natassha, rainy-fabulous purchases!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Rainy loooooooovvve them! Natasha and Ruby hot, hot, hot!! Ruby I remember seeing those and wow did you get them for a bargain! I was thinking of getting them but I know I need at least a 41 in Decolletes yayyyyyyyyyy for you!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sooo hott i want those soooo bad!!!!!   

yes ... i seriously drooled that much!!1


----------



## glamgrl921

*Natasha & Rainy-* BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! Wear em well!


----------



## CLGirl

Natasha those are gorgeous shoes!  I agree with the others when I hadn't given them much thought..until now!  Rainyjewels those mad marys are hot, I didn't know you could remove that strap so easy, kind of like two shoes!


----------



## shaq91

wow natassha those r gorgeous i luv them!


----------



## keya

rainyjewels said:


> Thanks *Laureen* and *LadyLouboutin* and *natassha*!! they are very uncomfortable actually...think they're worth the pain???



They're gorgeous!!


----------



## keya

natassha ~ WOW!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Glam, Rdglady,Misty, CLgirl, Shaq, & Keya*, you are all soo sweet


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone as well!!

clgirl -i think in the original version with the mary janes, the lower strap wasn't removeable but this version with the ankle straps, you can just pop the straps right off. my only dislike is i wish the hoop used to hold the ankle straps could be removed too.


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Wow, lots of new purchases, hard keeping up ! lol ! ... heres my latest


 
 WOW!!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

I love those pewter Alta Nodo's - They look fabulous.  I really wish that I could wear them, and I even have the purple suede pair in a bag behind me to return.  They're just way too high (however, quite comfy).  I just think the height looks ridiculous on me---afterall I'm 50.


----------



## jh4200

Natassha - gorgeous!  I love the pewter, it's so perfect for this style!  They look amazing on you!

Rainy - I love them!  Definitely a good decision to remove the ankle strap - hot!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Shirli- PSH 50??? Who cares I bet the you look SMOKIN'!!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Edit: wrong topic , time to go to bed LOL


----------



## natassha68

Thanks a bunch *Chins,Sdesaye & jh400*


----------



## sdesaye

Krystal - You're too kind.  Thanks.  But, I try to be pragmatic with shoes.  I wouldn't have gotten the wear out of them to justify the expense.  I decided to keep the Sex and the City shoes instead.  More practical, however NOT WORTH THE PRICE, but I'm still keeping them in spite of that fact.


----------



## natassha68

sdesaye said:


> I love those pewter Alta Nodo's - They look fabulous.  I really wish that I could wear them, and I even have the purple suede pair in a bag behind me to return.  They're just way too high (however, quite comfy).  I just think the height looks ridiculous on me---afterall I'm 50.



 I know what you mean, I have just always worn the highest heels I could walk in, I will continue as long as my feet will go, I give it another 5 maybe good years...I'll try to shoot for longer, seeing since I turned 40 this year ... if you can do it?.. do it !!!... they are soo much fun to wear


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks to everyone for their lovely compliments. I was out of town for a few days and didn't get the chance to reply to everyone individually.


----------



## sdesaye

Natassha - Wear them in great health, they look stunning on you. I really loved them and it pained me greatly to return them yesterday. I can always SO the Madeleine's in order to get the look.

They're the most stunning CL's to date, along with Lady Gres. Maybe we can lobby for a single platform version.


----------



## techie81

I'm so behind in this thread!!!  Fabulous purchases, everyone!

*Stinas*, love the Joli Noeud slides!  I think the pink's my fav.

*funandsun*, those LGs are TDF!!! 

*Leescah*, I already commented in your thread, but I never get tired of looking at your Sometimes...so unique and gorgeous!

*katie*, beautiful Jaws..wow!!!!

*Ruby*, those nude Rolandes and python Decolletes are amazing!!!

*natassha*, wow!!!! 

*rainy*, so loving your Mad Marys!!!


----------



## Stinas

Ruby - Those are TDF!
Natassa - WOW
Rainy - So so pretty!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks jh, techie and stinas!


----------



## natassha68

sdesaye said:


> Natassha - Wear them in great health, they look stunning on you. I really loved them and it pained me greatly to return them yesterday. I can always SO the Madeleine's in order to get the look.
> 
> They're the most stunning CL's to date, along with Lady Gres. Maybe we can lobby for a single platform version.



Thank you *Sdesaye*I can imagine, I hate when a pair I love so much just doesn't work out no matter how hard I try ... lots of luck 

Thanks a bunch *Stinas *&*Techie *!


----------



## _Danielle_

natassha68 said:


> Wow, lots of new purchases, hard keeping up ! lol ! ... heres my latest



natassha68 they are amazing and perfect for you


----------



## techie81

Whee, my new black patent Decolletes!  My modeling shots aren't too great tonight...must take some in decent light.  I actually got them TTS because heel slippage drives me nuts. Toe box is pretty tight, of course, but they're fine.


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahhhhhhgg *techie81* you are stunning !!!! in this decollete 
i have to put them on my wishlist


----------



## purreow*

I'm new to this forum, but am a die-hard CL fan. I've added two new pair to my collection this past week.  I'll have to add modeling pics soon, but in the meantime...

my new gray Ron Ron's (more of a putty color actually)... LOVE these...


----------



## purreow*

and also my new sock-it mary jane's...


----------



## _Danielle_

:welcome2: *purreow**

Ohhhhh this ron rons are amazing


----------



## funandsun

Those Ron-Rons are hot!!!!  Welcome to our club!


----------



## jh4200

Techie - yay!!!!  I absolutely love them - so worth breaking the ban.  They look gorgeous on you!

purreow - Welcome!  Those ron rons are stunning - I love the color!


----------



## purreow*

^thanks danielle, funandsun, & jh4200 -- excited to find other CL addicts!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those grey Ron Rons are HOT!!! Where did you find those?


----------



## carlinha

OK seriously, i am 10 pages BEHIND!!!

*stinas *- i love the hot pink color of those noueds

*funandsun* - i your lady gres and i am sooo jealous and want to steal them from you 

*leescah* - again, i love the original color of your sometimes and i am now on the lookout for a cream pair that i can dye also!

*evolkatie* -  your jaws..... they are just perfect.

*rubyshoesday* - OMG where did you find that shoe in that color?!?!? (nude rolandes)... and your python decolletes... i just LOVE that color, they bring out the python scale so well

*natassha* - love that pewter color, and kudos to you for being able to wear double platform... i am still a little scared

*ran* - again... those MADS.... you MUST KEEP THEM!!!!  you will be MAD if you let them go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*techie *- what a classic pair!

*purreow* - love your ron rons and sock-its!!!  and btw, loving your avatar!!! and welcome to the club!


here again is my early surprise bday present, MC glitter NPs


----------



## purreow*

i've been wanting those glitters forever, carlinha!! so beautiful!!

shoeaddictklw: thank you -- i got the patent gray ron ron's at saks in atlanta


----------



## dreamdoll

*Carlinha* - they look stunning on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

*purreow* - your ron rons look amazing!


----------



## techie81

Thanks *Danielle*, I hope you find a pair, they're a classic must-have!  Thanks *Jenn*!!!  I have no regrets breaking the ban...I love them so much!  Thanks *carlinha*!  I will never get tired of looking at glitter NPs...gorgeous 

Hi *purreow*!  LOVE those fabulous Ron Rons! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## killerstrawbery

carlinha said:


> OK seriously, i am 10 pages BEHIND!!!
> 
> *stinas *- i love the hot pink color of those noueds
> 
> *funandsun* - i your lady gres and i am sooo jealous and want to steal them from you
> 
> *leescah* - again, i love the original color of your sometimes and i am now on the lookout for a cream pair that i can dye also!
> 
> *evolkatie* -  your jaws..... they are just perfect.
> 
> *rubyshoesday* - OMG where did you find that shoe in that color?!?!? (nude rolandes)... and your python decolletes... i just LOVE that color, they bring out the python scale so well
> 
> *natassha* - love that pewter color, and kudos to you for being able to wear double platform... i am still a little scared
> 
> *ran* - again... those MADS.... you MUST KEEP THEM!!!!  you will be MAD if you let them go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *techie *- what a classic pair!
> 
> *purreow* - love your ron rons and sock-its!!!  and btw, loving your avatar!!! and welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> here again is my early surprise bday present, MC glitter NPs




omg, they are TDF! ive been looking everywhere for these! they look gorgeous on you


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*techie - *I LOVE your Decollete's! Where did you get them?


----------



## sara999

purr you certainly came to the right place for loubie addicts!


----------



## Chins4

Welcome Purr 

Love the RonRons - awesome colour


----------



## CLGirl

Purreow, love your new shoes, both are gorgeous.  I especially am admiring your Ron rons since I want a pair myself.  I haven't seen them in the gray before, gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## CLGirl

and Carlinha I know I said it in your other thread, but love your gorgeous new early Bday present!


----------



## meggyg8r

Welcome, purreow!! You've found the motherland, and now you'll never be able to stay away!!!! hehe.


----------



## natassha68

*Purreow*-Love your new dark gray patent Ron Ron's, soooo pretty !!!

*Techie*- Those Decollete's are Delish !!!!! wear them well 
*Danielle* & *Carlinha*Thank you for the nice comments


----------



## JetSetGo!

*purreow* Welcome!!!! I'm so glad you found us! 
I am totally -ing your Ron Rons!!!! 
I might NEED that color!!!!


----------



## shaq91

carlinha those are hottt! and u have amazing legs!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Techie*, yay!! You got them! They look really good on you!!!
*purreow*, I am loving those grey Ron Ron's. I always see them but I never thought to try them on. I just may have to do so next time I go!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*carlinha*, of course, I love your glitters!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Techie loveeesss the Decolletes!!! and Purveow the RonRons are TDF! never thought I would see grey so sexy!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Techie, Purr, Carlina-*So hot!!! Everyone looks great!


----------



## karwood

I am soooooo far behind! I just want to compliment on everybodys beautiful new Loubies!! Each and everyone one of them are gorgeous! Congrats!  My DH and I just returned from a week and half  trip in NYC and the Hudson Valley. We had a fabulous time!!  I bought two pairs of CLs in NYC, the Pony hair  Leopard Print Helmuts and the black leather Belle booties. I had them shipped to my home address and I am still waiting receive them. I will post pics as soon as I receive them


----------



## purreow*

chins4, CLGirl, meggyg8r, natassha68, JetSetGo!, jimmyshoogirl, mistyknightwin, glamgrl921 ... thank you ladies for the warm welcomes!!    I have a feeling this place might become quite addictive.. hehe!!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oh dear... you have no idea what you're in for......


----------



## Chins4

LOL...'may become addictive' you have no idea how right you are!!


----------



## lulabee

purreow* said:


> I'm new to this forum, but am a die-hard CL fan. I've added two new pair to my collection this past week. I'll have to add modeling pics soon, but in the meantime...
> 
> my new gray Ron Ron's (more of a putty color actually)... LOVE these...


 Gorgeous!! Welcome!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> LOL...'may become addictive' you have no idea how right you are!!


 
 Boxes should come with a warning label!!!


----------



## purreow*

thank you, lulabee!  hahaa.. you guys crack me up!


----------



## evolkatie

purr - i love your avatar! and your shoes! I saw someone trying them on and was like wow that color is beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*purreow*, the color of the Ron Rons is gorgeous!
*techie*, the decollettes are stunning.
My RonRons came today-brown glittart-I love them!  I'll post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## rainyjewels

my new black nappa armadillos - except some panels are actually metallic black. is that normal?


----------



## rubyshoesday

carlinha- Thanks! I found the nude rolande's on eBay after much searching. I love your glitters!


----------



## carlinha

love the armadillos ran.  i cannot tell the leather difference

thanks rubyshoesday!


----------



## rubyshoesday

rainy- I can't tell, so I'm afraid I'm not much help


----------



## rainyjewels

^i know, it's hard to picture. i tried to take some close ups to post in my collection thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ed-louboutin-family-375655-4.html#post8449671


----------



## archygirl

Here they are....fuschia suede Fontanetes and Black kid pigalle 100s as promised!


----------



## rubyshoesday

oh archygirl- I love that slpash of colour with your fontanetes! I have the taupe suede ones on their way, but seeing yours makes me crave colour! And the pigalles are classic!


----------



## rubyshoesday

rainy- I checked out your close ups, sadle it doesn't seem to photograph well, but it sounds cool! lol (perhaps not what you want to hear) I suspect what others have said that it may be the grain on the various folds differs giving smoother panels more "sheen" but that's my best guess!


----------



## Stinas

purreow* -  Welcome!!!  Nice new additions!  Love the RonRons!
Techie - I love decolletes!!!
Rainy - Those are very nice!
Archy - Those are sooo pretty!  Lucky you!


----------



## archygirl

rubyshoesday said:


> oh archygirl- I love that slpash of colour with your fontanetes! I have the taupe suede ones on their way, but seeing yours makes me crave colour! And the pigalles are classic!


 
Thanks, *ruby*! I was hesitating over the pigalles, because I already have several pair of black CLs, but I am so glad I chose them, they are classic and sexy! The fuschia are a splurge, but I love the color and even found a  sweater to match...wore it over the weekend with black leggings (no, not the Target ones, they came in SC while I was in NJ). The fontanetes are extremely comfortable....


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ Well I'm glad to hear the fontanetes are comfy as I have some coming my way. I love kid pigalles! There is something about the combination of understated kid leather and the sexy cut of the shoe that is just so sexy. Good shoe chioces 

On an unrelated note.... if it were socially acceptable I'd live in leggings, lol


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> purreow* - Welcome!!! Nice new additions! Love the RonRons!
> Techie - I love decolletes!!!
> Rainy - Those are very nice!
> Archy - Those are sooo pretty! Lucky you!


 

Thanks, stinas. Did you ever make it to my fav consignment shop? She had some Zanotti (am I spelling that right?) boots to die for--brown leather over the knee...a little to daring for me to wear teaching, but they would look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*archygirl*, both new pair are beautiful. I am so sorry I cancelled my pigalle 100 preorder.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> *archygirl*, both new pair are beautiful. I am so sorry I cancelled my pigalle 100 preorder.


 
Thanks, *rdgldy*! I  them. Why did you cancel?


----------



## danicky

*purreow *- very pretty
*Techie* - love them
*Rainy* - very nice
*Archy* - they are both lovely


----------



## CLGirl

Rainy, those armadillos are gorgeous, I have no clue if some are supposed to be metallic leather or not, sounds cool though.  Archy gorgeous pigalles and fontanettes.  Congrats to both of you.  Thanks for letting me live vicariously while I'm on my ban!


----------



## CLGirl

Ok finally some pics first of my City Girls in Luggage Brown (so comfy!)


----------



## CLGirl

And not as exciting but even more comfy and I love them... Simple 70mm Brown Glittart.


----------



## jh4200

Rainy, I love the armadillos!  And I agree with everyone else, I don't think the coloring is anything to worry about - they look great!

Archygirl - love both pairs!  The pigalles are so classic, and the fontanetes are a stunning color!

CLGirl - those city girls are amazing on you!  And I love brown glittart - it looks great on the simples!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Jh!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooo I love anything glittart... I have got to find me some! great new additions *CLGirl*!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Double fabulous, CLgirl & Archygirl!!!!


----------



## CLGirl

lol Meggyg8r, I'm finding that I think I love anything glittart too!  Especially brown glittart.  It took me so long to buy those simples, because of the low heel.  Now I feel like it has such a cute profile (but maybe I'm just blinded by glittart, lol).  Thanks to you too JetSetGo, BTW love your avatar!


----------



## meggyg8r

Noooo they really do have a cute little profile.  I love them!  Then again, I would wear brown or blue or red glittart paper bags on my feet if they made them...  I think the blue is my favorite!  It is my goal in life to find me a shoe (preferably VP) in blue glittart!


----------



## gemruby41

So many beautiful CL's!! It's hard trying to keep up with you ladies.


----------



## evolkatie

Returned my pythons (since I would probably never wear them cause theyre super delicate to wear w/ jeans) to get something more 'practical' since my puppy decided to chew on my black patent simple 100s.

I figured I needed a small splash of color in my small collection so.. Simple 85s in Purple metallic leather. I really wished they came in 100 but they didnt' so I settled for the 85.

Crappy iphone pics but whatever





better picture of color:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i loove that color katie!

those are beautiful!


----------



## rainyjewels

whoa those are amazing! i didn't know they made nappa metallic colors for the simples!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks! I love the color and theyre super comfy.


----------



## jh4200

Katie, sorry about your pythons, but what a great trade!!!!  That color is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh Katie, that purple is TDF................. dangit another color to add to my "want" list.............


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Katie, I love that color. I especially love that your polish matches them looks like. Is that the color that you are searching for?


----------



## evolkatie

yup


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww, it's so pretty. Damn MAC and their discontinued makeup. I think they do it because the next time around people, like myself, buy more of it when/if they do bring it back!


----------



## evolkatie

the formula is terrible though but the color is so pretty.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, love the purple simples!

The brown glitterart Simples and City Girls are TDF as well!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahhhh Katie amazing simples i love the color !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks compulsivepurse.   Love the purple simples Evolkatie!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks everyone


----------



## _Danielle_

CLGirl your simples are TDF and the City Girls fit perfectly on you
if i see now the pictures i'll guess i have to try them on next time


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> Thanks, stinas. Did you ever make it to my fav consignment shop? She had some Zanotti (am I spelling that right?) boots to die for--brown leather over the knee...a little to daring for me to wear teaching, but they would look great on you!


Work has been crazy, so I havent gone yet.  I keep planning to go there & to Woodburry Commons with a friend & we keep pushing it off.  I think im going to end up going alone. lol


----------



## Stinas

CLgirl - Very nice!
Katie - LOVE LOVE LOVE the color!!!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Stinas and Danielle.  Yeah, definetly try them on Danielle.  I ordered the city girls without seeing them in person and I was shocked when they came in at how comfy they were on.


----------



## rdgldy

Katie, the purple is great!  That is my new favorite color.


----------



## archygirl

thanks *danicky*, *CLGirl* (and I love your City Girls!), *jh4200* and *Jet*....I should put myself on a ban, but no way! I have to make a new UHG list now...with all the recent purchases/photos


----------



## purreow*

CLGirl: love, love, LOVE the brown simple glittarts... i love your city girls, too... but I may just have to track down a pair of those simples... those are so perfect for work!

evolkatie: your purple simples are amazing!! such a great color!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks archygirl and purreow.  I got them in store at NM.


----------



## tuvili

Well, my Blue Karey VPs are here!  I am in awe.  The left one fits perfectly, and the right one is a little tight, so I will have the extra padding removed from the right.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay, they're beautiful!  So glad to hear they fit.


----------



## noah8077

tuvili I love those, they are beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

love the karey VPs.


----------



## meggyg8r

oooh I love blue karey VPs, they look great on you!


----------



## jh4200

Oooooh, I love the new VPs!!  Great buy!


----------



## gemruby41

*tuvili*-congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, all


----------



## Alice1979

Katie, I love your Simple, and your puppy looks so cute.


----------



## IslandSpice

CLGirl said:


> And not as exciting but even more comfy and I love them... Simple 70mm Brown Glittart.


 
Lovely pics CLGirl!!! The brown glittarts are beautiful!


----------



## evolkatie

Alice1979 said:


> Katie, I love your Simple, and your puppy looks so cute.



hehe thanks, she's super vicious though.


----------



## meggyg8r

Well, I know a lot of girls on here aren't crazy about the Ariella Clous, but I think they are fierce and I just love them to pieces!  Mine finally arrived today!  They are the anthracite multi-colored stud version.































And Gizmo just had to see what was going on...





Sorry for all the pics, but I love taking them and I love these boots even more!!!  I can't wait to rock them on Halloween!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Megan those are fierce!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh man, I loooove them with the anthracite studs! FAB-U-LOUS!!!


----------



## jh4200

Love them, Meggy!  I cannot wait to see pics of your costume!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks krystal, jimmyshoo, and Jenn! - I will post pics of the costume this weekend!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

_Damn_, *Meggy*! Those ARE fierce!!

I think you and all the rest of the studded crew need to start a CL S&M thread...(PG rated, obviously)


----------



## rdgldy

Love them!!


----------



## karwood

*Rainyjewels: *Love those Armadillos
*Archy: *Your Fontanetes and Pigalles are fa-bu-lous!!!!
*CLGirl:*  Congrats on your City Girls and Simples. I wore my City Girl at least a hundred times over the summer. They are incredibly comfy too!
*evolkatie: *Love the color! They are gorgeous!
*tuvili: *They are stunning! Congrats!
*meggy: *Holy Cow!!!! Those are TOTALLY ROCKIN!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

yay you got them!!  They look awesome!


----------



## Stinas

*tuvili*   - They look great on you!
Meggy - I never liked those, but the more I see them, the more I want them.  They are totoally not me, but I think I might be able to pull them off.  They remind me of Pinhead lol...Im glad you got them!  Funky & cute together!


----------



## CLGirl

*Tuvili* love the blue karey VPs congrats
*IslandSpice & Karwood  *thanks you guys!
*Meggyg8r *love those Ariella Claus and the modeling pics, fierce!


----------



## evolkatie

Okay I jsut wanted to make a revision to my previous picture post.. My shoes are actually the Ron Rons in 85mm in Purple Nappa Laminato. I just looked at the box after my toes felt funny after a while and I didn't see the 'bump' that simples normally have.


----------



## rdgldy

evolkatie said:


> Returned my pythons (since I would probably never wear them cause theyre super delicate to wear w/ jeans) to get something more 'practical' since my puppy decided to chew on my black patent simple 100s.
> 
> I figured I needed a small splash of color in my small collection so.. Simple 85s in Purple metallic leather. I really wished they came in 100 but they didnt' so I settled for the 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better picture of color:


Jet, Laureen figured out these were Ron Rons-are these the ones you were talking about?


----------



## evolkatie

hehe yup  I thought they were simples the whole time cause my SA said so hah! But I did read jet's comment and rethought about it then I saw my box  they're both the experts!


----------



## carlinha

meggyg8r said:


> Well, I know a lot of girls on here aren't crazy about the Ariella Clous, but I think they are fierce and I just love them to pieces!  Mine finally arrived today!  They are the anthracite multi-colored stud version.
> 
> Sorry for all the pics, but I love taking them and I love these boots even more!!!  I can't wait to rock them on Halloween!



meggy, you know i love these!!!!!!!!!!!!!  aren't they the best?  just wore mine to dinner today, and will likely be wearing them on halloween too!  i always get compliments on them, you will see when you wear yours out.  we are shoe twins now!!!!


----------



## archygirl

meggyg8r said:


> Well, I know a lot of girls on here aren't crazy about the Ariella Clous, but I think they are fierce and I just love them to pieces! Mine finally arrived today! They are the anthracite multi-colored stud version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Gizmo just had to see what was going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pics, but I love taking them and I love these boots even more!!! I can't wait to rock them on Halloween!


 
Awesome boots, and your kitty looks just like mine, his name is Ozzy!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Those are some serious kick @ss boots, meggy! I love it! By the way the lil devil in your avatar is too cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

*L&A* - an S&M thread sounds like an hilarious idea.. we might just have to look into it!! All these studded boots and shoes and ones with spikes are perfect for it!!

*Stinas* - the boots are so hit or miss.  People either really love them or really dislike them!!!  They are a lot to take in at first but if you have the attitude to wear them they are hot hot hot!!!  They do remind me of Pinhead too--I have heard others say that too!!  I bet you could totally rock these out!!!!

*Carlinha* - I know how much you love these--your pics were the ones that made me fall head over heels for them!! I always liked them back when I saw the Olsen twins wearing them but it became true love when I saw your modeling pics!  I love that you are wearing them on Halloween too!!!!  I wore mine around the office today, got some looks (mostly curious looks), but whatever! We are so boot twins!

*archygirl* - we are so kitty twins! haha. I love little black cats! Mine is a girl.

*ruby* - thank you!! they could kick some serious ass.  And yes, my little devil is certainly a little devil!!

and lastly, a big thank you to *rdgldy, karwood, evolkatie,* and* clgirl!!*


----------



## vmpyre

Didnt really know which brand was more exclusive , Manolos or CLs, in the end the flash of the red sole was too hard to resist! May I also say that it is the most comfortable pair of heels I have ever laid my feet in I was pleasantly surprised after my first outing in them.


----------



## meggyg8r

CLs are a little more exclusive IMO because _generally_ they are more expensive.  I'm a huge Manolo fan, too, though.  Great heels!!  You are going to love flashing that red sole all over town, *vmpyre*!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

Gosh I am waaayyy behind in this thread!  Everyone looks great with all their new CLs!  Fabulous girls!


----------



## karwood

vmpyre said:


> Didnt really know which brand was more exclusive , Manolos or CLs, in the end the flash of the red sole was too hard to resist! May I also say that it is the most comfortable pair of heels I have ever laid my feet in I was pleasantly surprised after my first outing in them.


 

Congrats on your first pair of CLs. They are beautiful!


----------



## laureenthemean

My new Coxinelles! (apologies for some blurriness, and my feet ush


----------



## lulabee

^^DAMMMMM Laureen! So gorgeous!!


----------



## keya

gorgeous, laureen! 


congrats, vmpire!


----------



## sara999

what size did you take in those laureen? i like the higher heel much better than the lower heel!


----------



## keya

meggyg8r ~ Ooh, I love those Ariella Clous! Congrats!  


 evolkatie ~ Gorgeous!!


CLGirl ~ Love the glittart!


tuvili ~ They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks lulabee, keya and sara!  Everyone needs something in red patent, right? 
*sara*, I got them in my true size.  These are the 100 though, not the 120.


----------



## jh4200

Laureen, they look great!  And yes, everyone needs the perfect red patent to go with their beautiful red soles!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WOW!! I can so see those going perfect with your sexcretary costume!!


----------



## gemruby41

Very pretty laureen.


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks keya!

And Laureen, love the coxinelles.  That color looks great on you!


----------



## Katykit01

*Laureen* Those look amazing on you! I love the Coxinelles style


----------



## evolkatie

nice, how tall are those laureen


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks Jenn, jimmyshoogirl, gem, meggy, Katy, and katie!  

*katie*, I'm not sure of the actual height, but the Saks label on the box calls them the "Coxinelle 100."


----------



## sara999

laureen you've totally turned my mind around on these. definitely keeping an eye out for a cheap pair now


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, they're definitely much better on than alone.  I got a fantastic deal on these, too!  I was a bit afraid as they look kind of Pigalle-like and Pigalles don't work on me, but they're pretty comfortable!


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, they're very pretty!~


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks rdgldy!


----------



## CLGirl

*Vmpyre* your black simples are cute (I just got the 70mm too and agree it';s comfy!)

*Laureen*  Wow those Coxinelles are hot, hot, hot!!  I'm going to have to get me some of those!  You have got to post your Halloween sexcretary pics!

and *Keya *Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks CLGirl, I will definitely post pictures!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sara999 said:


> laureen you've totally turned my mind around on these. definitely keeping an eye out for a cheap pair now



These made it to Saks second cut earlier this year. My friend played with the idea of getting them. They were around $250. She said her limit was $100. LOL! (Why was she in Saks? I don't know!) They didn't have my size or else I would have gotten them.


----------



## natassha68

So many new purchases, I had to go back 8 pages lol !!

*rainyjewels*  the armidillo's, that style is luscious !

*Archygirl* I love your Pigalle 100's !!, they are such a rare find !!! wear them well !!

*CLgirl*  That polish w/ your city girls is PERFECT!!

*Evolkatie*  O M G !, purple metallic simple's??? where did you find them? they are Fabulous!

*Meggy* Im loving the ariella clous, and kickin my own ass for not getting them at the end of the season last winter, wear them well, they look KILLER!!

*Laureen* the red patent coxinelle's are stunning on you !!!, enjoy them !


----------



## techie81

*rainy*, I think the Armadillos are beautiful! I love how unique each fold is!

*archy*, love your Pigalles!!!  

*CJgirl*, really digging the City Girls on you!!! And love the brown glittart!

*tuvili*, your new VPs are gorgeous :O I love them in the blue karey...

*katie*, I drooled over those Ron Rons in another thread...can't get tired of looking at them :O

*meggy*, those boots really are fierce!!  SO hot!!!

*vmpyre*, those Simples are too cute!

*Laureen*, yay, I was looking forward to your modeling photos of these!  Those are really hot!


----------



## babypie

Laureen that is such a sexy shoe, they look great on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you natassha, techie, and babypie!


----------



## CLGirl

Thanks Techie and Natassha!   BTW the nail polish is Chanel Fantastic, I love love love it.


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *Natassha* and *techie*!!!  I feel fierce


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *natassha* and *techie*! I cannot wait to wear them out over Thanksgiving.


----------



## laureenthemean

After the FedEx guy didn't even bother knocking yesterday (grr), my magenta suede Declic 140s finally came today! (PS, this is the mystery pair you may have seen me mention!)


----------



## b00mbaka

*I LOVE THEM LAUREEN!!!!!* How do they feel?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Me likes!!! Do you mind posting your yellow and magenta's on side of each other, so I can see the difference?


----------



## glamgrl921

Wooooowwwwwwwww!!!!  Gorgeous!  They look almost purple-y.  Is that my computer?


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh, I just noticed it says magenta. Yeah, they look purple on my computer too


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks b00mbaka, jimmyshoo, and glamgrl!

*boombaka*, they don't feel too bad.  Definitely more comfy than my Clichy 120.

*jimmyshoo*, I took some just for you!  Give me a little while to upload and watermark.

*glamgrl*, the magenta is definitely like a purplish pink color, not at all like the bright pink fuchsia color.  Sorry, I guess I didn't do too great a job capturing the color.  It's more vibrant IRL.


----------



## noah8077

See I thought they were purple at first.  Are these the ones on the Barney's site I am looking at?  I have to go check it out now.

Beautiful on you laureen!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, noah!  The comparison pics will show the color better; I will put them up in a little bit.  The ones on barneys.com look much more purple.  I think ally's comparison pictures show the difference more clearly.


----------



## glamgrl921

laureenthemean said:


> *glamgrl*, the magenta is definitely like a purplish pink color, not at all like the bright pink fuchsia color.  Sorry, I guess I didn't do too great a job capturing the color.  It's more vibrant IRL.



It's prob. my computer.

You know, I feel totally stupid.  All my time on this forum and I didn't realize until JUST NOW that your spell ur name with 2 E's.  DOH!  My apologies!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^LOL, don't worry about it!  Happens all the time. 

Here are comparison photos, especially for you, jimmyshoogirl!




From left to right: Declic 120 (lower heel), Clichy 120, Declic 140 (higher heel)






Also, the Declic 140 has a more narrow toe box:





I wish I had a ruler or measuring tape with me to confirm, but I'm thinking the yellow ones are more like 110, and the magenta are 120-125?


----------



## sara999

gorgeous, i've been wondering what your mystery pair was!!!


----------



## fmd914

okay.  I've been traveling and haven't really had a chance to keep up on tpf.   All I can say is WOW!!!!!  everyone has been busy with some great purchases!  Natassha - I love the python tall boots.  I had pre-ordered and cancelled but wow!  Meggy love the new boots  - katie - the metallic ron rons - love the color on the new declics Lareen - WOW!!!

Congrats everyone on their new purchases!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! Thanks for posting them!! I can tell there is a difference. I am hoping the toe box doesn't bother me!! I am still going to try them though!

Are they both the same size?


----------



## Souzie

Laureen, you got the 140's...beautiful!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Okay, I can tell a difference in color now.  The pair at Barneys state Purple, so I assume they are not these (they must know the differneces).


----------



## natassha68

*Laureen*- I adore them !!, they are lovely on you ... must resist lol !!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, sara, fmd, xsouzie and natassha!

You're welcome, jimmyshoo!  My yellow ones are 39, and the magenta are 38.5 (I'm a US 8.5).  My toes are short, though, and the toe box still kind of bothers me.  I wear a 39 in the Rolando if that helps--I only went up a 1/2 size, whereas many other ladies went up a whole size.


----------



## glamgrl921

Love the comparison pics!  All those gorgeous colors!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Now I need to try to figure what size I need. My leather 100s are 36 (6 US) and they still are a little roomy. Now I need to try to see if I need to get a 36?  I wish I could try them on first, oh well. We will see. I think I may order both sizes just in case.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ordering both sizes would be the best idea, but I think you could probably do the 35.5 if the 36 in the lower heel is still roomy.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think I will just order both. Now if she will only call me back!!!! I am about to go to Peter, if she don't get on it!

I know, I need to be patient! Ok, I'm good now!


----------



## JuneHawk

My blue Champus.  I have more from this UK trip but they will have to wait til I get home.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Pretty Laureen!!


----------



## _Danielle_

laureenthemean said:


> After the FedEx guy didn't even bother knocking yesterday (grr), my magenta suede Declic 140s finally came today! (PS, this is the mystery pair you may have seen me mention!)



Wooowwww laureen they look fantastic 
 the color


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you misty and Danielle!


----------



## babypie

Laureen they are TDF!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooooh Laureen, they are GORGEOUS!!!! I love the comparison pic too, great pieces!!


----------



## techie81

Laureen, they are just TDF!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, they are great shoes. Congrats.


----------



## Stinas

WOW laureen - those are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
June - I said it before & ill say it again.....pretty pretty princess shoes! love them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks rdgldy and Stinas!


----------



## CLGirl

Ooooh Laureen gorgeous gorgeous!  I was wondering what your secret pair was.  Great choice.


----------



## b00mbaka

Laureen, did your Yasmines from bluefly arrive yet?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They have, but I'm at the SO's place ATM.  I will pick them up tomorrow, hopefully, or maybe tonight!

Thanks CLGirl!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Laureen!  LOVE those!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, K!


----------



## techie81

My new Babels!


----------



## laureenthemean

Techie, so hot!


----------



## _Danielle_

*techie*


----------



## gemruby41

*techie*, you have to post an outfit for us with those boots. SUPER HOT!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those are insanely hot!


----------



## archygirl

techie81 said:


> My new Babels!


 
*speechless* boy, you have been busy, girl. Rock those boots, they are hot!


----------



## Zophie

ooh, those look great on you techie!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Techie those look fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## techie81

Thank you* laureen, Danielle, gem, naked, archy, zophie, ladylouboutin*!!!  I have a few outfits in mind...


----------



## shaq91

techie those r gorgeous! u look amazing! keep rockin those boots!


----------



## rainyjewels

techie so jealous, you look amazing in the boots.


----------



## Stinas

Techie - Please wear those out for me just once!!!  I wish I can get my big calves into CL boots!  They look lovely on you!


----------



## surlygirl

Love the Babels, techie! They look fab on you. Hot!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Techie *Your Babels look amazing on you!


----------



## keya

techie ~ They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## CLGirl

Techie, those boots rock!  Awesome!


----------



## natassha68

*Junehawk*- Your Champus are so pretty, Loving the color

*Techie*- Your new Babel's are soooo sexy, and look so soft on you, enjoy them.

 I posted these on a different thread but not on this one.

Black suede Declic 140


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Soooo hot on you!  You really rock the super high heels!


----------



## lulabee

natassha68 said:


> *Junehawk*- Your Champus are so pretty, Loving the color
> 
> *Techie*- Your new Babel's are soooo sexy, and look so soft on you, enjoy them.
> 
> I posted these on a different thread but not on this one.
> 
> Black suede Declic 140


 OMG!!! I've just made up my mind...I'm getting these! So beautiful on you!


----------



## surlygirl

natassha - Those declics look gorgeous on you! How's the sizing on the 140s?


----------



## rdgldy

*natassha*-they are gorgeous on you.
*techie*-I love your sexy new boots.


----------



## keya

natassha ~ Omg, those are sooo hot!


----------



## rdgldy

My purple metallic ron rons, 85 mm.  They are gorgeous and comfy! What else could I ask for!


----------



## keya

^gorgeous!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Laureen,Lulu,surly,Rdlady & Keya*.

*Surly*- I half size up in the 140's, they are pretty forgiving in the toe box due to short toes . HTH


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, natassha!


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> My purple metallic ron rons, 85 mm. They are gorgeous and comfy! What else could I ask for!


 Gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy, they're gorgeous!


----------



## natassha68

LOVE the color !!



rdgldy said:


> My purple metallic ron rons, 85 mm.  They are gorgeous and comfy! What else could I ask for!


----------



## lovely&amazing

rdgldy said:


> My purple metallic ron rons, 85 mm. They are gorgeous and comfy! What else could I ask for!


 
Oh, _Baby_...these are amazing!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Natassha*, those were MADE for you! Amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

techie81 said:


> My new Babels!


 
 I am in love.....


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> I posted these on a different thread but not on this one.
> 
> Black suede Declic 140


 
Natasha  :urock: those Declics!!!


----------



## purreow*

wow natasha... those declics are TDF!!!! omgah!!!


----------



## purreow*

i got some new suede babies for winter... (and i have to stop here... on a ban til spring!) 

miss gres zeppa (black suede):












the modeling shot isn't the best... too hard to capture the black suede, but it's a great wedge and perfect for work!


----------



## purreow*

also, my new 70mm simples in navy suede:




a good classic shoe for work... nothing too crazy


----------



## purreow*

and finally my modeling pics of the patent gray ron ron's...


----------



## rainyjewels

GORGEOUS! loveee the gray patent ronrons!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *keya*, *natassha*, *cj*, *laureen* and *lovely*.

*purreow*, great new choices!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks to a TPFer again....
Helmoons in black!


----------



## funandsun

Those Helmoons are TDF!!!  How was the sizing on them?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy, I love the purple RonRons!!
techie, I have already told you how hot I think those babels are on you!!
natassha, I love the Declics!!
purreow, fabulous purchases! I love the grey RonRons!! 
Stinas, those helmooms are fierce!

Wow! I am starting to notice a lot of RonRons lately!! I bet the price of these may go up any day now! I need to get me some more!


----------



## rdgldy

Christina, they are TDF!!!!


----------



## Stinas

funandsun said:


> Those Helmoons are TDF!!! How was the sizing on them?


Thanks!
Full size to full & half size DOWN from your normal CL size


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those ron rons look amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lots of good stuff ladies!

Special shout out to purreow--excellent choices!  Thanks for posting a pic of the Miss Gres Zeppa wedge, seeing your modeling pic made me appreciate them more.


----------



## jh4200

Laureen, they look so fabulous on you!

June, I already said I love them, but I'll say it again!

Techie - wow!  Super sexy boots - they look like they fit you perfectly!

Natassha - those are so hot - they look amazing in suede!

Rdgdly - those are such a beautiful color - where's the modeling pics!

Purr - I've never seen those modeled before - they look so cute with your tights!  The simples are really nice, and those ron rons are amazing in that color!

Stinas - that is one of my favorite shoes!  As soon as the ban is over, I'm going to be on the lookout for them on ebay!  Did you get them in the same size as your helmuts?


----------



## noah8077

Stinas I love them.


----------



## purreow*

thanks everyone for the sweet comments! 
LavenderIce - I was always curious about the miss gres zeppas... and I finally shelled out for them and have to say they are worth every penny -- super comfy!


----------



## danicky

Great additions ladies!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Stinas*, I love your helmoons!


----------



## Chins4

Purreow - love your RonRons - the colour is gorgeous  Thanks for the modelling pics of the Zeppas as well - yet another CL that looks better on the foot than on the shelf........

Stinas - they are so pretty on you  Congrats!


----------



## buzzytoes

My very first pair of brand new CLs!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yay!  So glad your Insectikas fit!


----------



## babypie

*buzzy *those Insectikas look beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

they look really pretty!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Buzzytoes*- they look great on you! I think the Insectikas are such a great twist on the simple black pump.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love 'em *Buzzy*!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies! I was pretty nervous before I got them but luckily they worked out perfectly. They need a little breaking in still but after a few more wears I think they'll be awesome!


----------



## Chins4

They look fab on you Buzzy - wish I could have got them to work for me, they are such a great classic pump


----------



## shaq91

buzzytoes those r gorgeous! great legs btw!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those look fabulous on you!


----------



## evolkatie

omg your insectikas are beautiful on you!! i tried them on and my foot looked terrible in them. I will have to live vicariously through you


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks again ladies - you are the greatest!


----------



## meggyg8r

congrats on your first pair, *buzzytoes*!!!! They look fabulous on you!  And welcome to the addiction!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Congrats buzzy!

Of course, these are not mine, but I didn't know where else to post them. These are the CL interpretation of Dorothy's ruby slippers.


----------



## purreow*

love your new insectikas, buzzytoes!!!


----------



## jh4200

Love the insectikas, buzzytoes!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!
I love all your new additions!  Great choices everyone!


jh4200 said:


> Stinas - that is one of my favorite shoes!  As soon as the ban is over, I'm going to be on the lookout for them on ebay!  Did you get them in the same size as your helmuts?


Half size smaller than my helmuts...no reason why I did that, but they fit a little more snug that way.


----------



## techie81

I'm kind of blushing right now. :shame: I don't usually get called hot...hehe!

Thanks *shaq, rainy, Stinas (I will wear them out...promise! ;p), surly, Jet, keya, CLGirl, natassha, rdgldy, l&a, jimmyshoo, Jenn*!!!

*natassha*, those are incredible.   You and laureen are making me consider 140s!

*rggldy*,  those Ron Rons!!!  That color is amazing!

*purreow*, those wedges are too cute! And the Ron Rons look so hot!

*Stinas*, the Helmoons  they're TDF!

*buzzytoes*, looove the Insectikas on you!

Thanks for sharing that photo, *jimmyshoo*!!


----------



## vmpyre

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Congrats buzzy!
> 
> Of course, these are not mine, but I didn't know where else to post them. These are the CL interpretation of Dorothy's ruby slippers.


 
Breathtaking!!!  I love the colour and the crystals  Are they for sale? Or more like an extra special one off design??


----------



## fmd914

I finally tried on a pair of declics in early Oct.  I hated them on me (blue suede) and decided the shoe did not look good on my foot.  When I tried on the python declic (which I only did b/c I am a sucker for anything exotic), I didn't feel the same way.  I actually like them!  I just hope that I don't have the long toes problem that others have posted about...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

those look great on yoU! ^^^


----------



## taydev

oh my lord!!!! where did u get those? another UHG to add 2 my list of HG's!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OOOO, fmd!!! I love them!!!! Are those the 140s?!


----------



## evolkatie

omg FMD those are beautiful!! I would get my toes shortened for those!


----------



## Stinas

Very pretty FMD!!!


----------



## Xander

VERY SEXY STINA!!!! You look great in them!


----------



## keya

Gorgeous, fmd!!!


----------



## keya

buzzytoes ~ Love the Insekticas!


----------



## JuneHawk

I'll add them here too for good measure 

gray suede Mad Mary












blue Rosazissimo











red suede Declic 120











and Champus


----------



## JuneHawk




----------



## lulabee

June I'm lusting after your MMs and Declics...So damn hot!


----------



## keya

great new additions, June! I love the Mad Marys and the Declics!


----------



## meggyg8r

fmd, I love that python! they look great on you!


----------



## jh4200

fmd, those pythons look great on you!

June, I don't know where to start!  I loooove the declics, and the blue on the rosazissimos is just stunning.


----------



## natassha68

Thank You,*lovely&amazing,Chins.Purreow,Jimmyshoo & JH4200* for the nice comments 

Purreow, Love your Miss Gres Zeppa's, sooo cute on you !

Stinas, WOW!! those Helmoon's are gorgeous!.. wear them well 

Buzzytoes, Congrats on your first pair, I'm betting it will no be your last lol !

Fmd, T-D-F !! 

June, loving your new additions, enjoy all of them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh those mad marys are me UHG!!


----------



## ms piggy

My new purple metallic Pigalles 100mm. 

Sorry about the lousy action pics (esp the last pic ush These were taken with the pair half a size smaller but in the end had them exchanged for my regular CL size.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hey Ms Piggy! Nice to see you outside the H forum! Where did you find those?? I LOVE purple grease!


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissPiggy - that color is stunning.  Looks great on you


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG! I am loving all of this purple lately!!


----------



## jh4200

So beautiful - the purple is really tempting!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh  purple


----------



## ms piggy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Hey Ms Piggy! Nice to see you outside the H forum! Where did you find those?? I LOVE purple grease!



Hi *shoeaddictklw*, H bags and CL shoes are my biggest weaknesses LOL! I got these from Singapore's On Pedder, a high-end multi label shoe boutique.

Thanks ladies, the purple is a great alternative to black. Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## evolkatie

OMG!! I'm goign to call my brother to tell him to get me a pair at the HK On Pedder!! 

Do you know if they had them in any other style??


----------



## glamgrl921

Gosh I am just drooling over everyone's new shoes!!  There are alot of amazing new pairs!!  Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

June - Nice haul!  Great colors
Ms Piggy - That color is TDF!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Nice Ladies!!!


----------



## karwood

Wow!!! I have some Serious catching up to do! 

*techie: *Yeeaaah! You got the Babel! They look awesome on you!
*natassha: *GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! They look amazing on you!
*rdgldy: *Great additions! They are lovely!
*purreow: *Great choices! Congrats!
*Stinas:  *Your Helmoons are stunning!
*Buzzytoes: *Congrats on your first pair of lovely CLs!! And welcome to the 
club!
*fmd914: *Love your pythons! Beautiful! 
*junehawk: *Great CL haul!!! I love them all, especially the Mad Mary!
*piggy:* They are fabulous! Congrat!


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I have an addiction to jewel toned shoes (purple, blue, oh my!)....it would make my life a lot easier if I could be equally as excited about browns and blacks.


----------



## laureenthemean

fmd, those Declics are absolutely TDF!

June, great haul!  The Rosazissimo are beautiful in that color.

mspiggy, love the purple!


----------



## archygirl

ms piggy said:


> My new purple metallic Pigalles 100mm.
> 
> Sorry about the lousy action pics (esp the last pic ush These were taken with the pair half a size smaller but in the end had them exchanged for my regular CL size.


 
OMG *faints onto the floor* Now I am sorry I got black...purple is TDF. Those are awesome!


----------



## gemruby41

Such variety and pretty colors!! Love everyone's shoes!!!


----------



## rdgldy

mspiggy-love them!


----------



## jh4200

Hey rdgldy, shouldn't you have those helmuts by now?


----------



## rdgldy

I would have thought so-they were just sending them out tonight.  I ordered them late on Saturday-I thought they would have gone out yesterday, but oh well!


----------



## jh4200

Oh, that's too bad!  Tomorrow, then!  At least you have something to look forward to.


----------



## rdgldy

yup!


----------



## rubyshoesday

So I know these aren't very exciting (nor do they seem very popular), but I love the colour and they were an economical forray into the world of CL boots. They're dark brown Love Story wedge boots. I've been wanting a pair of brown boots for ages and when I got the chance to get these one for around the same price as a pair at the mall I figured why not! That said I do need to get the shaft stretched, which is saying something because I have never had an issue with knee high boots being too tight before (usually they're too loose around my chicken calves). But once that is done I am set for winter. 

The last picture shows the colour the best and sorry for the lousy photos, I wasn't using a flash until that last one!


----------



## jh4200

Ruby, I think those are really cute!  The suede looks gorgeous, and it sounds like you got a great price!  Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks everyone!!! 




evolkatie said:


> OMG!! I'm goign to call my brother to tell him to get me a pair at the HK On Pedder!!
> 
> Do you know if they had them in any other style??


 
I did not see any other purples. They had the Pigalles in metallic silver (gorgy!) and bright red. But each country could bring in different inventories, so do get your brother to check the HK stores.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks jh420! I got them for $249 on fleabay so I'm pretty pleased with them.


----------



## Stinas

Ruby those are cute!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Ruby, I love them!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks Stinas and Laureen! I think they'll make a great everyday boot.


----------



## laureenthemean

My Yasmines!





I was originally thinking about dying them, but I think this color is really lovely IRL.  The only thing is that the straps are pretty tight on my thick ankles!

Here are some that I bought for my sister's Christmas present, though I will probably give it to her early (it's cruel to withhold CLs from a girl, don't you think?):












Aren't they adorable?


----------



## keya

I love them both, Laureen! What a great sister you are!


----------



## keya

ruby ~ They look great on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, keya!  If the striped ones were my size, they'd be mine instead of hers, though. :devil:


----------



## jh4200

Laureen, the yasmines are lovely!  I'm glad you're not changing the color.  Mine are a bit tight on my ankles, too - but they don't cause any rolls or anything, so I can deal with it.

And you are such a nice sister - I really love that shoe!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love the Yasmines Laureen!! I wish my sister would buy me CLs! And yes, they are adorable! You are such a nice sister. I would definitely give my sister hers early too. LOL!


----------



## Stinas

Lauren - those are sooo cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Laureen- the yasmins give your leg great definition! I love them!!
Those multis look just like the insectika... they're very cute!


----------



## ledaatomica

Laureen those yasmines are a truly beautiful color. I personally wish that the ankle straps were a bit looser too but its seems like this is the case with my other CL ankle straps. You would think they wouldnt be so stingy with some extra fabric! geez. 

You are such a sweet sister! I would for sure give it to her early. The wait would kill me more than the person I would be gifting such a thing to.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, Jenn, jimmyshoo, Stina, K, and leda!

Jenn and leda, glad to hear I'm not the only one with the problem.  I guess at least I don't have to worry about them slipping off my feet!

leda, I'm really dying to give them to her, I can't wait to see the look on her face when she gets her first CL!


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, I love both pair of shoes.  If I gave my sister CL shoes, she would be completely clueless.  My mom knew what red soles were, but my sister had no idea!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Laureen, those stripeys are freaking adorable!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks keya... 

Laureen- love both pairs. Those striped ones are neat!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks rdgldy, NEH, and ruby!


----------



## natassha68

Great color Yasmine's *Laureen* !!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Ruby-  *Very cute!  What a deal!
*Laureen- *love the Yasmine's!  Thats a gorgeous color!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you natassha and glamgrl!


----------



## rainyjewels

ruby - you have the tiniest calves! i can't believe you had a hard time fitting into those, they must be so tiny...are they comfortable? they look so cute on you...i really wish i could fit into CL boots!

laureen - wow, such pretty and uncommon CLs! love them!!


----------



## morfoula

my new magenta declics


----------



## Stinas

morfoula said:


> my new magenta declics



ill see them in an hour!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks rainy!

morfoula, love them!


----------



## Xander

Congrats they look stunning on you babe!


----------



## rdgldy

very nice!!


----------



## Xander

Do you have action shots of you in them?


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks glamgrl!

rainy- They're really comfortable and once I get them stretched a bit they'll be perfect. It's funny because I've never had a problem fitting into knee high boots as I do have chicken legs (lol). In fact I usually have a gap between my calf and the top of the boot.


----------



## shaq91

morfoula those r soooo pretty on u! congrats!


----------



## karwood

The celebrating has  calmed down in Chicago:tispy:,  now I can get back to focusing on  gorgeous new Loubies.

*Ruby:  *I love your boots and they are perfect for the upcoming cold weather. They look fabulous on you. If you don't mind sharing, where did you find them and how do they fit in size?
*Laureen: *Your Yasmines are lovely. Your sister is going to love her gift. You are a very thoughtful sis!
*morfoula: *They are beautiful and the color is fabulous!


----------



## danicky

*Morfoula,* they are beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## morfoula

thanks! i love them! now i can't wait to get my ginerva boots!!!!


----------



## glamgrl921

morfoula said:


> my new magenta declics


So cute!  Love them with the skinny jeans so you can really see the shoe!


----------



## karwood

morfoula said:


> thanks! i love them! now i can't wait to get my ginerva boots!!!!


 
You are  going to  your Ginerva. I love my Ginerva so much, that today I just bought my second pair of the same Ginerva boots for next fall.


----------



## b00mbaka

Here are crappy cell phone pictures of my suede alta ariellas:


----------



## bellezza

b00mbaka - love them! you are making me want them. 

morfoula - stunning! the purple is so gorgeous. very, very cute.

laureenthemean - i LOVE those striped pumps! gorgeous, and your new purple satin ones look so beautiful. great purchases!


----------



## morfoula

ouuuu lvoe the boots! i'll have pix up today!!!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

oh i love the magenta delics & alta ariella very nice. makes me want to add them to the list!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Very nice boom! Hmmm... I think I may need to check out some boots while they are on sale!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks karwood and bella!


----------



## jh4200

morfoula, those declics are gorgeous!  I love the magenta!!!  

Boom, those boots look amazing on you - the suede is so delish!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks bellezza, **shoelover**, jimmyshoogirl, and jh4200!!! I wore them 2 days in a row and love them!


----------



## glamgrl921

b00mbaka said:


> Here are crappy cell phone pictures of my suede alta ariellas:


Hot!  God I wish I could fit into CL boots!


----------



## morfoula

glamgrl921 said:


> Hot!  God I wish I could fit into CL boots!




honey! *stinas* and I sat and neimans yesterday for an hour yesterday while they were stretching   
leather and suede


----------



## Stinas

glamgrl921 said:


> Hot! God I wish I could fit into CL boots!


You can!!!!  TRUST ME!!!  Ive never fit into any boots...these I got zippered not even half way up and he stretched them for me so now I can even get skinny jeans into them!


----------



## natassha68

*Morfoula*- I LOVE your magenta Declics, GORGEOUS!!....I picked up the Ginerva's myself today, can't wait to get them, please post pics when you get them !


*Stinas*. which boots did you get??


----------



## rubyshoesday

Sorry for the double post, I don't know what happened there....


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks Karwood- To answer a few questions for you: I got them for a great price on eBay since they are an older style (though bluefly is still trying to sell them for 1k!). I got my VP size in them hoping they would fit because they are from several seasons ago and they ended up fitting perfectly (but I do have thin feet), in fact I can wear thin socks in them if I want to. However I do have to get them stretched if I want to wear them with jeans tucked in. To get technical for a moment, the top of my calf is 13" and at it's widest my calf is 14", so the boot's shaft is pretty small, but I think it'll easily stretch out. HTH!



karwood said:


> *Ruby: *I love your boots and they are perfect for the upcoming cold weather. They look fabulous on you. If you don't mind sharing, where did you find them and how do they fit in size?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Aren't mine (I'd get a sausage effect! ) but I am sure some of you want to know what the Bloody Mary's look like on...


----------



## rdgldy

I love those, but they seem difficult to wear!


----------



## shaq91

shoeaddict those look sexy! and rdgldy they dont look that hard to wear 4 me =/


----------



## evolkatie

very hot! makes me wish I had legs sexy enough to work em


----------



## ally143

Those BM are amazing!! But I'm sure my feet will also look like sausages!!! 

Well, I've meant to post my collection thread for a while, but I'm just waaay to lazy to take individual pics and modeling pics...so here is a group shot. I hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ally you have such an amazing and diverse collection!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I looooove all of the suede and colors!! Such a fab family shot!!


----------



## noah8077

Ally I love all the color!  Great collection!


----------



## ally143

Thanks shoeaddict, jimmy, and noah...There are more pics in my signature! Maybe one day I'll take individual and modeling pics


----------



## noah8077

^^ I saw the other pictures, I am absolutely jealous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow ammmaaaaazing collection!

everyone looks great!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ok ally!! I looked at your other photo's and I absolutely love that you have the basic colors and materials, but you also have lots of fun stuff. This is well thought out. I wish I can get on track and make my collection rounded. So far I am in love with suede and that is all I can think about ATM, so maybe I should just go with that. You inspire meeee!! LOL!


----------



## natassha68

ally143 said:


> Those BM are amazing!! But I'm sure my feet will also look like sausages!!!
> 
> Well, I've meant to post my collection thread for a while, but I'm just waaay to lazy to take individual pics and modeling pics...so here is a group shot. I hope you enjoy it!!



Gorgeous collection *Ally*


----------



## natassha68

is all I can say.......





shoeaddictklw said:


> Aren't mine (I'd get a sausage effect! ) but I am sure some of you want to know what the Bloody Mary's look like on...


----------



## evolkatie

omg ally!!! i love alll the colors!!!


----------



## ally143

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok ally!! I looked at your other photo's and I absolutely love that you have the basic colors and materials, but you also have lots of fun stuff. This is well thought out. I wish I can get on track and make my collection rounded. So far I am in love with suede and that is all I can think about ATM, so maybe I should just go with that. You inspire meeee!! LOL!


 
*Jimmy* I'm so flattered!! Thank you!! 
I started buying basics, my first pair was black bruges...and just recently, I've been getting brigther suedes...I try to avoid overlaps of color/style, except with classics styles (VP, NP, simples) and colors (black, brown, nude, leopard)

I'm a little nerd, so I have an XL spreadsheet with color, style,material, size, price, store, and date purchased 

Thank *natassha* and *evolkatie*!


----------



## babypie

Morfoula your Declics looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## babypie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ok ally!! I looked at your other photo's and I absolutely love that you have the basic colors and materials, but you also have lots of fun stuff. This is well thought out. I wish I can get on track and make my collection rounded. *So far I am in love with suede and that is all I can think about ATM*, so maybe I should just go with that. You inspire meeee!! LOL!


 
OMG me too! Since getting my Lady Gres! I used to swear I'd never pay designer prices for suede...those days are gone LOL


----------



## babypie

Ally what a delicious collection! They look like candy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ally, you are not a nerd. LOL! Your system is working. Now if I could only get one going.

Baby, I don't know what it is about me and suede right now, but I have to have it. I don't want to over do it with the suede and Declics though. UGH! I have a problem!


----------



## babypie

^ You and me both.  Purple suede declics on the way (hurry up bloody Fedex!!), I want the red and the fuschia is haunting me thanks to Morfoula's new pics...argh! I can't have all 3.  Right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I definitely will get the magentas and the purples. I tried the red on and I thought they would be more red, but they seemed cranberry when I tried them on.


----------



## ally143

Thanks *babypie*...

Jimmy and baby, both of you have to get the magentas, it is such a beautiful color IRL...I shouldn't be enabling CCLO members, but this sale created such a commotion, that I even forgot about my ban...what ban?


----------



## babypie

That's Ok, I'm a dropout, enable all you want


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ally, I know. I'm now mad that I didn't at least get the Magenta NPs that were on sale. What the heck was I thinking? Well at least there is still Barney's to think about on the 12th.


----------



## ally143

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> wow ammmaaaaazing collection!
> 
> everyone looks great!


 
Thank you!! 



babypie said:


> That's Ok, I'm a dropout, enable all you want



Same here!! I think I'm also dropping out...Anyways, I'm not interested in anything else besides the MC glitter NPs and a pair of LG...so I think I'm OK



jimmyshoogirl said:


> ally, I know. I'm now mad that I didn't at least get the Magenta NPs that were on sale. What the heck was I thinking? Well at least there is still Barney's to think about on the 12th.


 
Is it too late to find them?? There's got to be a pair left somewhere!! If you get the NP, you'll be diversified! LOL!! No declic overlap


----------



## cllover

Ally, I demand modeling pictures!!!    I love your collection - sooo colorful!  Are those red decolletes?  There are such things?!


----------



## Stinas

Ally - you have an amazing colorful collection!!


----------



## bellezza

ally143 - what a collection! such stunning colors you have there, and shoes!


----------



## MissCL

ally, amazing collection


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ally143 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!! I think I'm also dropping out...Anyways, I'm not interested in anything else besides the MC glitter NPs and a pair of LG...so I think I'm OK
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to find them?? There's got to be a pair left somewhere!! If you get the NP, you'll be diversified! LOL!! No declic overlap



Hmm... I guess I could give the SA in LV a call, but it may be a little too late because those were posted several days ago. I shall try. Now I must find her name and number...


----------



## danicky

*ally*, you have a great collection. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ally143

cllover said:


> Ally, I demand modeling pictures!!!  I love your collection - sooo colorful! Are those red decolletes? There are such things?!


 
I have a few modeling pics here and there, I guess I'll post them on my album...my boyfriend wasn't willing to help me take individual pics  I just can't get the pictures right with the self-timer!! I'll try to work on it though!

The red pair, is a pair of 70 mm simples red patent simples I got from Nordstrom...I don't own any decolletes, mmm, maybe I have to add something else to my list



Stinas said:


> Ally - you have an amazing colorful collection!!


 


bellezza said:


> ally143 - what a collection! such stunning colors you have there, and shoes!


 


MissCL said:


> ally, amazing collection


 
Thanks *Stinas*, *bellezza*, and *MissCL *



jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hmm... I guess I could give the SA in LV a call, but it may be a little too late because those were posted several days ago. I shall try. Now I must find her name and number...


 
I'm sure you'll find a pair...what size do you wear in NP? I'm going to the mall today, I could ask my SA if she has a pair available



danicky said:


> *ally*, you have a great collection. Congrats!!!!


 
thanks *danicky*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks ally!!! I can fit 36 or 36.5.


----------



## ally143

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks ally!!! I can fit 36 or 36.5.


 
They have them in 36.5...I'm going to PM u


----------



## karwood

*Krystal: *The Bloody Mary definitely looks amazing when they are modeled. ALthough , I have never really liked shoes, except for gym shoes, that have laces that require tying up. 

*ally:* Your collection of CLs is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ronsdiva

morfoula said:


> my new magenta declics



Wow, they look stunning on you.


----------



## morfoula

ronsdiva said:


> Wow, they look stunning on you.



thanks hunny! they're so much fun!!


----------



## gemruby41

Yay, there's hope for people with big calves like me!!

CL Babels from NM sale.


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Love them hehehhe  Dont tell your bf I convinced you lol


----------



## ally143

gem those babels are stunning!!


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas said:


> Gem - Love them hehehhe Dont tell your bf I convinced you lol


I waited until he fell asleep to take the pictures. Of course when he sees them on, I will play it off like they're old.  I'll be like "oh I normally wear them with jeans, that's why you never noticed they were knee highs" lol

Thanks *ally*!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My babies have arrived:






Modeling pics, later


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yaay!! You got them. Wow! They came fast. Congrats!! 

Are those black glitter NPs?


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie those r all hott! can't wait to see the modeling pics!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yaay!! You got them. Wow! They came fast. Congrats!!
> 
> Are those black glitter NPs?



Yes, Ma'am those are black.  And I gotta work with some foot pads in the declic.  I'll be figuring this out tonight - LOL.  But I love them.  Now we're shoe twinz

Gem - they look great on you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yay! Shoe twin!!


----------



## JRed

Nice haul, DC-Cutie!!!


----------



## glammm

DC cutie, were all those on sale :0


----------



## morfoula

omg those are all my favs. congrats!


----------



## gemruby41

DC-Cutie-you are on a roll! Love them, and waiting for modeling shots.


----------



## Kamilla850

ally143 said:


> Those BM are amazing!! But I'm sure my feet will also look like sausages!!!
> 
> Well, I've meant to post my collection thread for a while, but I'm just waaay to lazy to take individual pics and modeling pics...so here is a group shot. I hope you enjoy it!!




Ally your collection is TDF!  Please tell me about the purple pair in the second row from the back, 2nd pair from the left.


----------



## Stinas

DC - Very pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellezza

gemruby41 - stunning! fabulous purchase!

dc-cutie - i love them! that's quite a great purchase. model them, please!


----------



## taydev

dc cutie where did u get those? the mc glitter are my UHG!!!


----------



## cllover

Kamilla850 said:


> Ally your collection is TDF!  Please tell me about the purple pair in the second row from the back, 2nd pair from the left.


Those are your magenta declics, right Ally?  I still can't get over how gorgeous they are and am scared to take them out!


----------



## lilmissb

*Morfoula -  *your magenta suede declics! Can't believe how different the colour is in real life to what they show on the website. I was considering getting the purple declics but in light of your photo I may have to reconsider. Or get both......


----------



## ledaatomica

Hey ladies, I was wondering if its alright when you post your photos that you post the price as well. I have noticed that this is often asked and well some people might even been a little too shy to be that direct but would love to know. We have had several threads started with price requests. Since this is such an amazing reference thread might as well add here. 

This is especially useful when you get them for retail and not necessarily ebay.


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Yay, there's hope for people with big calves like me!!
> 
> CL Babels from NM sale.


----------



## jopapeto

Finally I have my Orlan
One in red bought at luisaviaroma and black bought at CL in Paris.Cost at luisaviaroma 563 &#8364; and at CL Paris 585 &#8364;


----------



## bellezza

the orlans are very classy, jopapeto! great purchase!


----------



## ally143

Thanks Kamilla! cllover is right, those are magenta declics...



cllover said:


> Those are your magenta declics, right Ally?  I still can't get over how gorgeous they are and am scared to take them out!



DC I love your additions! I want those NP MC glitters soo bad! How long ago did you get them!?!? I'm guessing barneys right?? I want them!! 

Jopapeto perfect couple!! They look very cute on!!

Leda I think that is great suggestion! Will keep it in mind next time I post!


----------



## JuneHawk

jopapeto said:


> Finally I have my Orlan
> One in red bought at luisaviaroma and black bought at CL in Paris.Cost at luisaviaroma 563  and at CL Paris 585 



Beautiful!

I tried them on in London and I was VERY surprised at how comfortable they were, especially considering the height.  Unfortunately my husband didn't like them so they were out.  If they ever went on sale, I'd get a pair!


----------



## gemruby41

*jopapeto*-they look great on! I saw them IRL and kept on walking because of the heel height. Now I regret not trying them on.


----------



## jopapeto

Thank you from Belgium has all for your compliments
they are comfortable, the heel is not higher because it there with the platform sole. I love them. I saw them has Paris very clear beige and they are also very beautiful. I also like them.
If you can it do not miss them. There is still has luisaviaroma.com

I hope to buy the pigalle but I look at to take the good size, because I do not want that they slip of the foot, the size is difficult has to decide.

Thank has all for this Forum


----------



## DC-Cutie

ally143 said:


> DC I love your additions! I want those NP MC glitters soo bad! How long ago did you get them!?!? I'm guessing barneys right?? I want them!!
> !



Thank you, I got them last week from BG.  A new shipment arrived in multi, black, gold and silver...


----------



## rainyjewels

gasp! they got a new shipment??? i hope ally is reading this...

so tempting..


----------



## babypie

jopapeto congrats, they look great on you.  I think that's another style that looks different on the feet compared to stock photos,


----------



## DC-Cutie

rainyjewels said:


> gasp! they got a new shipment??? i hope ally is reading this...
> 
> so tempting..



Yes, Ma'am.  When I found out, I was on the phone as soon as BG opened up!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Were these slingbacks or the whole shoe ones? I love the gold ones.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lilmissb said:


> ^^Were these slingbacks or the whole shoe ones? I love the gold ones.



slingbacks, but the SA said they also have new simple (whole shoe) multi-glitter


----------



## rainyjewels

new simple multi glitter?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh........i would die to see a pic..


----------



## DC-Cutie

rainyjewels said:


> new simple multi glitter?!?!?!?! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh........i would die to see a pic..


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=BGCIFroogleFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=X08S4
this is the link she sent, but it doesn't really look like the simple...


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow! Awesome but a bit too bling for me. I might enquire about NP's though!  Although I've already bought Iowa Zeppas and pigalles and have a pair of triclos on hold for me....


----------



## rdgldy

it's the new simple-a little different than the simple.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ally, I missed your collection post earlier.  What a wonderful collection, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ally143

rainyjewels said:


> gasp! they got a new shipment??? i hope ally is reading this...
> 
> so tempting..


 
I'm just reading this! I sent an email to my SA!! I'm going to call her first thing in the morning tomorrow!! I'm not going to be able to sleep!!  Thanks DC-Cutie and rainy!! I love you!!!



compulsivepurse said:


> Ally, I missed your collection post earlier. What a wonderful collection, thank you for sharing!!




Thanks!! I will try to post individual pics later!


----------



## compulsivepurse

DC Cutie, love the glitter!!

Jopapeto, the Orlans look great! I have never seen them before!


----------



## danicky

*jem,* they are beautiful on you.

*DC-cutie,* very nice additions

*Jopapeto,* very nice


----------



## carlinha

i've been away for a week... needless to say, i am desperately behind, but would like to say that everyone's new purchases rock!!!


----------



## hlp_28

DC-Cutie said:


> slingbacks, but the SA said they also have new simple (whole shoe) multi-glitter


 
OMG  !!! Multi glitter new simples???


----------



## hlp_28

Anyone know how high are the New Simples heels compare to NP?? I love the glitters but the heels are just too high for me..... wish they come in lower heels


----------



## Elsie87

My blue Glittart VP's:


----------



## lilmissb

*Elsie87* - I'm  over them!!!! Just georgeous...


----------



## thoang0705

Elisie87 - Gorgeous!


----------



## shaq91

Elsie those r gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Elisie87 ,* they are gorgeous.


----------



## rainyjewels

hlp_28 said:


> Anyone know how high are the New Simples heels compare to NP?? I love the glitters but the heels are just too high for me..... wish they come in lower heels


 
aren't they the same height - 120mm? i thought VPs and NPs are all 120mm, and the new simples are basically the 100mm plus 20mm (plus platform)? darn i wish i was home so i could check to be sure..ush:


----------



## dreamdoll

Stunning, *Elsie*!


----------



## Lynn12

Yellow satin Lady Gres from the BG sale. 

I have to thank Chins for the enabling me on this shoe.  She will have her yellow LG next week.  We are going to be yellow LG twins!!!  When I finally get to the UK to visit, we will recognize each other by our matching CLs .


----------



## jh4200

Oh, they're so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Lynn12 said:


> Yellow satin Lady Gres from the BG sale.
> 
> I have to thank Chins for the enabling me on this shoe.  She will have her yellow LG next week.  We are going to be yellow LG twins!!!  When I finally get to the UK to visit, we will recognize each other by our matching CLs .



I want a pair.  No, I NEED a pair!


----------



## Chins4

^^^LOL Shoe Twin 

They look drop dead GORGEOUS on you Sunny shoes for a sunny girl


----------



## gemruby41

Wow *Lynn*, they look fantastic on you!! I wish I could pull that color off.


----------



## MissCL

those yellow are great


----------



## ledaatomica

Lynn those are gorgeous! I wish I would pull off that color too. I love it. My skin has too much of a yellow tone to sport this color. They look superb on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*natassha* and *Lynn* ... the lady gres in satin are gorgeous!!!


----------



## balmiu

lovely


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn12* - WOW! They are TDF. I'm beginning to become a fan of CL yellow shoes. Those LG's are *STUNNING!* I'm usually not a bright coloured shoe gal but I think I will be soon!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Lynn12

I don't have a lot of brights either, and I was not sure about the satin.  However, *Chins* backed me into a cyber corner and INSISTED that buy a pair.  (I think that she needed us both to buy them so she didn't feel so guilty.) 

I was pleasantly surprised when they arrivedI have her to thank for it!     I have been wanting a pair of yellow CLs since I saw *Stinas's* yellow Jolies that she wore on her birthday.  



lilmissb said:


> *Lynn12* - WOW! They are TDF. I'm beginning to become a fan of CL yellow shoes. Those LG's are *STUNNING!* I'm usually not a bright coloured shoe gal but I think I will be soon!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Guilty as charged :devil:


----------



## lilmissb

^hehehehehe! Chins is a great enabler.  

I'm not keen on satin and suede but all these CL's are TDF! I just HAVE to get them. And the fact that you got them on sale makes it even better! Hope you post pics when you first wear them out.


----------



## rdgldy

Those lady gres are gorgeous!!! Congrats everyone that got them.

Re the new simples, I will measure my heel when I walk upstairs, but I believe they are 120 (which includes the platform)-they are comfy.


----------



## evolkatie

Got two pairs of shoes in the mail today.

blue greasepaint simple 85s 






black leather babels (i can't get these over my calves yet lol)


----------



## goodmornin

^^ These are BOOOOTIFUL!!

anyways - Take them to a cobbler - They'll be able to stretch it out at least an inch!


----------



## noah8077

I love the greasepaints!!!!

After all the boots I have seen for the past few days, I think I need a pair.  Fortunately and unfortunately, I am sure there are none in my size left!


----------



## rdgldy

Katie-beautiful.  Were the simples on sale too?


----------



## sakura

*evolkatie*, I've been looking for those simples!  Where did you find them?


----------



## evolkatie

I got them in a trade on another forum. I was negotiating w/ the seller for the longest time LOL I finally found something that I had that I was trying to sell and she liked it lol


----------



## Chins4

Oh Katie that blue is TDF 

And perservere with those Babels - they will fit, they will, they will, they will!!


----------



## gemruby41

Love the greasepaints.  I hope you get the boots to zip up.  Since mine are a little snug, I have a big towel stuffed in each of them.  Right now they look like two big sausages. Don't know if that'll help. lol


----------



## surlygirl

Great additions, katie!

katie and gem - How did you all size in the Babels? I'm determined to find a pair somewhere, but was just guessing on sizing. Thanks!


----------



## gemruby41

I normally wear 40.5 in CL's, but I got a 41 in the Babels.  My SA said the bigger the size, the bigger the calf area is.


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, gem! Your Babels look great on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

a friend of mine gave me a trick getting boots to zip:
1.  take an old pair of stockings cut the feet and the over the thigh, so it looks like a leg warmer
2.  But the the boot on over this thingamajig
3.  Pull it up, fold down over your boot and pull off your the boot

Does this make sense?  The stocking provides a slickness.


----------



## JuneHawk

DC-Cutie said:


> a friend of mine gave me a trick getting boots to zip:
> 1.  take an old pair of stockings cut the feet and the over the thigh, so it looks like a leg warmer
> 2.  But the the boot on over this thingamajig
> 3.  Pull it up, fold down over your boot and pull off your the boot
> 
> Does this make sense?  The stocking provides a slickness.



I would have NEVER thought of that!


----------



## shaq91

Lynn those r gorgeous and they look amazing on u!


----------



## evolkatie

Surly for the babel I got my normal cl size. But my feet are weird, I'm a 37.5 in everything


----------



## Lady Vee

OK everone please help the idiot here.  I want to post pics but I can only ever do it as an attachment.  I want them BIG!  It won't let me cut and paste, how do I put them on and how do you watermark them.

Please humour the half-wit with some assistance so she can brag.

*Evol *LOVING the babels OMG


----------



## shaq91

^^ u can upload them & watermark them using photobucket and then just post the links here like this


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am loving all of these boots!! 

Katie that blue is so pretty. I only went back two pages so if I missed you, sorry, I am being lazy today!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Nice purchases ladies!!


----------



## ally143

ally143 said:


> I'm just reading this! I sent an email to my SA!! I'm going to call her first thing in the morning tomorrow!! I'm not going to be able to sleep!!  Thanks DC-Cutie and rainy!! I love you!!!



They don't have my size!  I'm going to keep looking!!! Thanks for the leads though!


----------



## bellezza

elsie87 - wow, beautiful shoes!

lynn12 - STUNNING! ohmigod those pop like mad. gorgeous, gorgeous shoes!

evolkatie - i LOVE the blue simples! very cute and they will make any outfit pop! i also adore your babel boots. beautiful shoes!


----------



## gemruby41

Got these today. I'm returning the C'est Moi booties because the color is rubbing off on the back. I also prefer the Belle booties with pants.

C'est Moi booties










Belle booties










Defect


----------



## bellezza

love the belle, gemruby41!!


----------



## Stinas

Babel 








Aqua *Decollette Paillettes*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ooh *Gem* I love both pairs!


----------



## lilmissb

Stinas! Love them both but the Decolletes are stunning!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks bellezza & MPA!

Stinas the *Paillettes *are gorgeous!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evolkatie said:


> I got them in a trade on another forum. I was negotiating w/ the seller for the longest time LOL I finally found something that I had that I was trying to sell and she liked it lol


 

i'm glad you finally got them! they were so lonely and were on for so long.. congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* very nice.

*Stina,* love both your new additions.


----------



## Lynn12

*Gem* - Those boots look so good on you!!! 

*Stinas* - I am dying here after seeing your *Aqua Decolletes*.


----------



## evolkatie

OMG STINAS!!! I LOVE THE PAILETTES! Im so glad you got them!


----------



## bellezza

stinas - oh my... those paillettes!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  I feel like they are a rare find.  Ive never seen that color before!  Glad to share it with you all!


----------



## xboobielicousx

evol - i love your new additions!  the blue greasepaints are so fun! and you MUST keep those babels!  try all the stretching advice from the ladies...you have to keep them! they are so sexy 

dc - wow i would never have thought of that trick! i'm going to try them with my new babels  thanks!

gem - i love your avatar! those babels look HOT on you !  i got the cest mois too and so i am biased   but, in your pics, i think the belle booties look better with pants...

stinas - love the babels   those aqua paillettes are TDF! love the color...they look so special!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Lovely additions everybody!  It looks like sales has been good for the forum! 

evol, don't give up on the Babels. They are such a classic pair at a great price!


----------



## 8seventeen19

These were cheaper at Maison Weiss than I've seen them in other places....
Brown Glittart No. Prive's


----------



## danicky

*shoeaddict,* they are awesome. Congrats!!!


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful!


----------



## shaq91

shoeaddict those r hot! u look great in them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*140 Yellow Suede Declic*





*NP Multi Glitters
*





*NP Black Glitters
*


----------



## rdgldy

whoa!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I want the yellow delics sooo bad! *DC-Cutie*, they look great on you. I'm still depressed about my red delic 140's not working out. I know this has been asked a million and ten times, but where can I find the yellow ones? 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow!!! 

i love your yellow declics dc!


----------



## shaq91

those r hot on u dc-cutie why r the pics so tiny though? guess tiny pic did a good job lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I want the yellow delics sooo bad! *DC-Cutie*, they look great on you. I'm still depressed about my red delic 140's not working out. I know this has been asked a million and ten times, but where can I find the yellow ones?
> 
> Thank you ladies!



Thank you  I got mine from BG last week.


----------



## danicky

*dc-cutie,* they are all gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## morfoula

i love love love those damn yellow declics! i swear those are gonna be my next purchase! i can't take it no more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-Cutie*-great additions! Love your glitters!!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, DC-Cutie, great pics!!!  Congrats on 3 amazing pairs!


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie, why are you messing with my emotions? BIGGER PICTURES PLEASE!!! Those black glitters HOT!


----------



## karwood

My Gosh!!! Look at ALL these new Babels!

*Gem:*  Your Babels and Belle look fabulous on you!!!!!I am sorry the C'est Mois did not work 
*DCCutie: *Love your new babies! Especially your yellow Declics. I am totally falling for them!! 
*jopapeto:* Your Orlans are TDF!!!!
*elsie: *Beautiful!
*Lynn:* Your Yellow Satin LG are  so divine, that I am speechless!
*katie: *Great buy. Love the Babels!
*Stinas:* Love them both and the Babel looks fabulous on you. Congrats!
*Krystal: *Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Question, has anyone seen a Clichy 100 in black eel at all??? I want to see what they look like first before tentatively buying.


----------



## noah8077

I am exchanging these for a 1/2 size smaller, but here are my C'est Moi booties!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh i love those!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Noah,* very pretty.


----------



## rdgldy

Sigourneys-I Love them!!
Noah, those C'est Mois are beautiful!


----------



## omnivore

rdgldy, they are beautiful. Love the detail.


----------



## jh4200

Lilmissb, they had the eel clichys at CL Madison.  Here's their Picasa pic, which is the only one I can find:


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy: *Love your Sigourneys!!! 
*noah: *Love the color of your C'est Moi!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *jh4200*, they're kinda cute. I was hoping for nude or  or red but they said the only ones they had were black eel. Where did you find that pic? I google searched but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## rdgldy

The eel is gorgeous!  * DC*-I love the yellow suede-gorgeous too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC, awww, shoe twin! I love your other purchases too! I want to see the black glitters closer please!!!

Noah, ugh I am so mad I didn't get these when Saks had them. Hmph!

rdgldy, model please!! Love them, btw!


----------



## gemruby41

Dark brown Sigourney bootie.


----------



## jh4200

Lilmissb, here's a link to the Madison boutiques online album:
http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/

Here's Horatio:
http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.horatio

And here's Barneys, some of what they have in store:
http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny

Gem, I love those booties!  So cool!


----------



## lilmissb

*jh4200* - THANK YOU! Aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!   

Now I have more to plan on getting now.....this thread is positively evil! But good evil!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Haha, I know!  Keep in mind, though, those pictures were posted during the summer, so many of those styles will not be in stock anymore, especially as far as the boutiques go.


----------



## lilmissb

*gemruby41* - nice!


----------



## JuneHawk

jh4200 said:


> Lilmissb, here's a link to the Madison boutiques online album:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.madison/
> 
> Here's Horatio:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/louboutin.horatio
> 
> And here's Barneys, some of what they have in store:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny
> 
> Gem, I love those booties!  So cool!



You evil woman!!!! Why did I look????  I want these http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals93008#5251889505005794946

and these http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/Louboutin#5205228410102210850

Long shot but I wonder if they still have these in my size??? http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/LouboutinSale#5203597108508742498


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JuneHawk said:


> You evil woman!!!! Why did I look???? I want these http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/NewArrivals93008#5251889505005794946
> 
> and these http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/Louboutin#5205228410102210850
> 
> Long shot but I wonder if they still have these in my size??? http://picasaweb.google.com/barneysny/LouboutinSale#5203597108508742498


 
i'm 99.999999% positive that they won't have the mad mary's anymore 

i wish i didn't look either... so many drool worth pairs!


----------



## rdgldy

gem, now we're shoe twins!  Love the sigourneys!


----------



## lilmissb

*jh4200* - where there is a will there is a way! I just laybyed some New Simples in black kid at lunch time AND bought a birthday dress. So naughty!


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats *lilmissb*. Where did you get your new simples from?? hopefully I can get some CLs when I go to Aust in the New Year !!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Here's my FIRST pair of CLs...*Ron Rons - Camel Kid leather - 100mm!* Now I see why you ladies are  over CLs...I got the FEVER now too..there's NO turning back!


----------



## bagpunk

My last two before going on a looooooong ban.... purple lizard VP and fuchsia greasepaint simple


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Your shoes are on FIYAH *Bagpunk!!* I  them!! Great POPS of color for sure!


----------



## hlp_28

I forgot to post pics of my grease yoyo. Thanks to Tpfers for helping me to authentic this.


----------



## evolkatie

omg bagpunk! those are BEAUTIFUL!! omg fuschia greasepaint!!!! and those lizards!!


----------



## Stinas

Noah - I love them & you know it after my 2 pm's lol
Rdg - Love them too....im soooo regretting not grabbing booties while they were on sale!
ArmCandy - Very pretty!
Bag - That color & skin(meaning the shoe lol) is TDF!
hlp - Greasepaint is soo sparkly!  Very nice!


----------



## lilmissb

hlp_28 said:


> Congrats *lilmissb*. Where did you get your new simples from?? hopefully I can get some CLs when I go to Aust in the New Year !!




Took a wander into DJ's and have a looksee. They have a few styles around. I discovered they have them in 2 areas so the range is a little bigger than I thought but not that much. I really lucky to find my size. You might fit the Decollete they have there as it was too small for me. I'll PM you later re this.


----------



## lilmissb

*Arm Candy Lady* - just gorgeous!

*bagpunk* - OMG! Those Lizard VP's!!! And the Simples - wow great bursts of colour 

*hlp_28* - modelling shots please!


----------



## LaDonna

congrats to everyone on their beautiful purchases!  

bagpunk, i really love those gp simples...tdf!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

bagpunk said:


> My last two before going on a looooooong ban.... purple lizard VP and fuchsia greasepaint simple



Stunning!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i second that!!! those are beautiful!

everyones new cls are gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

*Arm Candy Lady*-the camel color goes so well with your skin tone. Congrats!

*bagpunk*-no words, just !!!

*hlp*- the greasepaints!


----------



## -vieve-

My nude VP with gold tip


----------



## danicky

*Gem -* love them
*Arm Candy Lady*-they look great on you
*bagpunk*-gorgeous!!!!!!
*hlp*-very pretty
*vieve,* they are just beautiful


----------



## jh4200

Arm Candy Lady - I already said this, but I just love them on you!  Congrats on your first (of many!) paris!

bagpunk - are you so happy with your purple lizards!  I can't believe I haven't worn mine yet - but I'm wearing them out this weekend to dinner!!!!!  Looking at yours is making me really excited!  And I love the simples as well, the greasepaint is so pretty in the pink!

hlp - shoe twins!  I have that same pair - I love the little bit of sparkle you see when you look closely!

vieve - gorgeous!  The gold tip is stunning!


----------



## shaq91

Arm Candy Lady u looks great in those! gorgeous shoes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My baby Babels just arrived.  They smell so good and fit perfectly!  May I present DC-Cutie's Babels


----------



## MissCL

amazing..love them


----------



## b00mbaka

Well worth the wait... and near accident... DC-Cutie!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> Well worth the wait... and near accident... DC-Cutie!



you betta know it...  And I'm so mad it's raining here today. I wanted to bust these badboys out!  Geesh.


----------



## lolitablue

So many nice items!!  This is so exciting for all of you guys!! Love the purples, the boots, the simples.  Holy, great buys, Batgirls!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh dc they look fabulous on you!!

i'm so glad you found them!


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-Cutie*-you know I love the Babels!! hint hint my avatar. They look great on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

gemruby41 said:


> *DC-Cutie*-you know I love the Babels!! hint hint my avatar. They look great on you!



Thanks Gem.  The others should be here by Monday..
I absolutely love them.  They smell soooooo good!


----------



## jh4200

DC, they look amazing on you!  Congrats!

And I love that you said they smell good - that's one of my favorite things about new shoes!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Looking good DC!! and I love the smell of leather fresh out the box as well!!


----------



## danicky

*DC-Cutie,* love them. I wish I would have gotten a pair.


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie those r gorgeous and they look fantastic on u. Enjoy!


----------



## lilmissb

*DC* - Very nice! They are so hot.


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Way to go *DC...*you are KILLING it girl in those boots!! You can take on anything & do it looking FABULOUS!!!


----------



## bagpunk

thanks gaaals!!! vieve, i want your nudes!!! DC, i wish i have smaller calfs!!! the boots look great on you!


----------



## karwood

*gem: *Love your Sigourneys!
*armcandy:  *Your first pair of Loubies look gorgeous on you! Congrats.
*bagpunk: *Your Purple Lizard are DIVINE!!!! ANd your Greasepaint Simples are fabulous.
*hlp: *Beautiful!
*vieve: *Your Nudes are spectacular, especially with the gold toes! Great find!
*DC: *Your Babels look fantastic on you! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

My Black Leather Ginerva, an early B-day gift to myself.


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *karwood*! They rock the hotness scale!!!!  I think I need boots....


----------



## bagpunk

ooooooo! karwood!! what's the diff between babel and ginerva?


----------



## karwood

*lilmissb and bagpunk: THANK YOU!!*

*Bagpunk: *The shaft of the Ginerva is a bit roomier than the Babels. The Ginerva zipper is on the side, as suppose to the Babel is on the back of the boots. Also, the toes of Ginerva are bit more almond-shape compared to the Babels.


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, those are great!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Karwood, they are beautiful and fit your perfectly!

What about these???  Are they different from Babels and Ginervas?  Anybody know?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1226629234032&ev19=1:4


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy and OLMS: *

*OLMS: *Those are the Ginervas.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I need some.  lol


----------



## shaq91

karwood luv the boots! they look great on u!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood the boots looks amazing!


----------



## danicky

*Karwood*, love them


----------



## thoang0705

karwood, DC, gorgeous boots!


----------



## Drdolphin

Those boots are amazing!


----------



## ashakes

Congrats to everybody on their new Loubies!  They are all gorgeous!  I'm sorry I don't have the patience to go name each of you individually here, but I'm sure I have commented or will comment on your individual threads.


----------



## Chins4

Look what arrived today


----------



## rockvixen76

oooooh *Chins* they are lovely where'd you get them from?


----------



## Chins4

Pam Jenkins in Edinburgh - can't recommend her highly enough


----------



## Xander

Chins they are absolutely gorgeous hun, lovely shading too


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Chins, they are HOT!  Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chins they look great!


----------



## danicky

*Chins,* they are so pretty.


----------



## gemruby41

Gorgeous Chins!!


----------



## Stinas

-vieve- - i want those sooo bad!
DC - your going to love them!!!  They look great on you!
Karwood - They are sooo sexy!  Love them!
Chins - That color is the best in those shoes!  They look stunning!


----------



## shaq91

Chins those r gorgeous! u look fantastic in um!


----------



## shopalot

Very hot *Chins!*

I know you've seen them before, but these are my first CL boots, and I'm sure they won't be my last!


----------



## lilmissb

*Chins!* OMG - HOT HOT HOT! I'm beginning to love the red satin armadillos.
*
shopalot* - they look great! 

I def need some boots but because it's coming into summer here I don't want to think about it yet.


----------



## IslandSpice

Here are a few pictures of my C'est Mois (on sale for $495)!


----------



## lilmissb

*IslandSpice *- I love them espcially with the textured stockings!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks, Lilmissb!!! I love them too! I just hope I can get the toe box stretched out a bit so that they are more comfortable. I thought the heel height would be too much, but they feel like my 4" heels


----------



## Lynn12

I love everyone's new boots!!!!

*Chins* - you are *RED HOT* in those Armadillos!!!! 
*IslandSpice* - The C'est Moi booties look great on you.  It will soon become your favorite look for skirts and tights, like my Lapano are for me.

I was going to buy the *black patent Triclo* a couple of weeks ago at full retail, but then I lucked into getting them for 40% off last week for the Saks pre-sale.  They arrived today!!!!!  

I needed the "pick me up" because the weather here is cold and rainy and my mood was too!  From  to ...... gotta love a Louboutin!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*shopalot*-the Babels look great on you!

*IslandSpice*-the c'est moi looks great with the stockings!! I know what what you mean about stretching the tox box, because my Sigourney booties are a little tight in the tox box.  I really need to stretch them out for more comfort.


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats *Lynn*!!


----------



## Chins4

Lynn, those Triclos were MADE for you 

Island Spice - love the booties with those tights - very chic 

Shopalot - you rock those boots


----------



## LavenderIce

I won't be able to name everybody individually (all good purchases!) in the past several pages, but from the couple pages I did go back, I must say:

chins--The red Armadillos are hot and sexay on you!

islandspice--Congrats on the c'est moi!

lynn12--All of your modeling pics are gorgeous!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Island Spice - so cute lady!


----------



## lilmissb

*IslandSpice* - I love platforms in shoes because the heel doesn't seem that high but for shorties like me it gives me some height!

*Lynn12* - LOVE them! That reminds me someone is supposed to be holding some for me, hope he didn't sell them on me - righto should call....


----------



## lolitablue

Oh so many lovely shoes!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Lynn12 said:


> I love everyone's new boots!!!!
> 
> *Chins* - you are *RED HOT* in those Armadillos!!!!
> *IslandSpice* - The C'est Moi booties look great on you.  It will soon become your favorite look for skirts and tights, like my Lapano are for me.
> 
> I was going to buy the *black patent Triclo* a couple of weeks ago at full retail, but then I lucked into getting them for 40% off last week for the Saks pre-sale.  They arrived today!!!!!
> 
> I needed the "pick me up" because the weather here is cold and rainy and my mood was too!  From  to ...... gotta love a Louboutin!!!!



*Lynn* these are definitely hot  
*Chins* the shoes are TDF
*ISpice* i guess i have to try on this c'est moi booties ones they look awesome  on you


----------



## Stinas

Shop - Love them 
Island - I sooo regret not grabbing them!
Lynn - Those look great on you!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you for the wonderful compliments, *lilmissb, gem, chins, lav, misty, lolita, danielle, *and *stinas!! *I love them and even though 1/2 size bigger would have been better, I am going to keep them unless I can exchange.  Maybe Saks will have them at Tysons when we have our mini DC meet?!?!

*Lynn*, thank you and WOW!!! Those triclos are stunning on you!!!


----------



## compulsive

Everyone looks fabulous in their shoes!

Here are my decolletes! They're my first pair of CL's & they just came in the mail today!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins, Island Spice Lynn, Compulsive*-excellent purchases.

*Lynn*-lucky you-my triclos are full price, but they still are an awesome shoe!


----------



## Chins4

compulsive said:


> everyone looks fabulous in their shoes!
> 
> Here are my decolletes! They're my first pair of cl's & they just came in the mail today!


 
awesome!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*compulsive!* They are totally *HOT*!


----------



## _Danielle_

*compulsive! * it's one of my "most wanted" style and they fit perfect on you


----------



## babypie

Purple suede Declic 120, Red suede Declic 120


----------



## JuneHawk

babypie said:


> Purple suede Declic 120, Red suede Declic 120



Beautiful!  We are red suede Declic twins


----------



## IslandSpice

^ GORGEOUS colors, *Babypie!* They fit you to perfection!


----------



## Lynn12

*compulsive* - congrats on your FIRST CL!!!!  Perfect choice.  

*babypie* - I love the suedes.  They look great on you.


----------



## danicky

*Shop,* very nice.
*IslandSpice,* love them.
*Lynn,* they look great on you.
*Compulsive,* a gorgeous classic pair.
*Mary,* wow they are stunning.


----------



## karwood

*nakedmosher,shaq,danicky,thoang,Drdolphin,askakes,stinas and lynn: Thank you sooo much for all your lovely compliments!*

*chins:* Your Red Satin Armadilos are stunning! Perfect to wear for a holiday party.
*islandspice: *Gotta love those C'est Moi. I have been wearing mine non-stop
*shopalot: *Love your boots! They look great on you
*lynn: *Your Triclos are beautiful. Congrats!
*compulsive: *Your Declics look fabulous on you. Congrats on getting your first pair of CL.
*babypie: *Gorgeous colors! I love both of your Declics


----------



## surlygirl

Wow!!! Great purchases, ladies!


----------



## jh4200

Lynn, the triclos look perfect on you!

Compulsive - congrats on your first (of many!) pairs!  Such a good one, too - the decolletes are so classic and sexy!

Damn you babypie, damn you!!!!  Those purple declics are calling me...I stopped looking at your other thread only to find them here!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

my brand new blue glittart VP's and my 21 month old puppy.
The glittarts arrived today and I'm so thrilled, I think with heel grips I can make them work....now the only question is; Is it ok to keep the glittart decollete's that are coming later in the month too?


----------



## gemruby41

Congrats *babypie*!! Stunning pairs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahhh everyones shoes!!!

compulsive ... awesome first pair!
lynn ... i loove those on you!! triclos 
cessebar soo hot! love the picture too!
babypie! i'm drooling over yours!


----------



## ronsdiva

babypie said:


> Purple suede Declic 120, Red suede Declic 120



I love them both and you look great.


----------



## danicky

cessebar , how cute!!!!


----------



## babypie

jh4200 said:


> Lynn, the triclos look perfect on you!
> 
> Compulsive - congrats on your first (of many!) pairs! Such a good one, too - the decolletes are so classic and sexy!
> 
> *Damn you babypie, damn you!!!! Those purple declics are calling me...I stopped looking at your other thread only to find them here*!!!!


 

 :devil:


----------



## sylviarr

purple declics...


----------



## natassha68

*Chins, Karwood, Island, babypie* Gorgeous new additions!!


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous!!!!  


Lynn12 said:


> I love everyone's new boots!!!!
> 
> *Chins* - you are *RED HOT* in those Armadillos!!!!
> *IslandSpice* - The C'est Moi booties look great on you.  It will soon become your favorite look for skirts and tights, like my Lapano are for me.
> 
> I was going to buy the *black patent Triclo* a couple of weeks ago at full retail, but then I lucked into getting them for 40% off last week for the Saks pre-sale.  They arrived today!!!!!
> 
> I needed the "pick me up" because the weather here is cold and rainy and my mood was too!  From  to ...... gotta love a Louboutin!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Satin Decollete!!!!


----------



## Evenstar

My latest addition: nude VPs


----------



## morfoula

beautiful additions ladies!


----------



## babypie

*Evenstar *those are beautiful!
*Noe*, love love love them!


----------



## surlygirl

*Noe* - The satin decolletes are so chic! They will absolutely go with everything!
*Evenstar* - Those nude VPs look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## shaq91

Evenstar those r gorgeous! u look great in them!


----------



## lilmissb

Ladies! I'm drooling at your new additions!!!!  Purple AND red declics! I want a pair badly along with every other style!


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks *babypie, surlygirl and shaq91 *


----------



## 8seventeen19

Evenstar I'd come steal those off your feet if they were my size!!


----------



## hlp_28

shoeaddictklw said:


> Evenstar I'd come steal those off your feet if they were my size!!


 
Me too !!! Where did you find that Evenstar?? I want one too


----------



## luxeluxe

Here is a pic of my first, and currently only (until my astraqueens arrive) pair of CL's. 






Tan Suede Wallis Wedges. Got them on sale at my first trip to NM for 1/2 price maybe a year and a half ago. perfect for spring.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice new additions everyone!


----------



## natassha68

*Noe,Everstar & Lux* great new additions!!!!.... Here is my newest, Red eel altadama's that I got on sale !!... and Black Jazz Alti Pump's 160mm, not on sale


----------



## shaq91

Natassha those r both gorgeous! u look great in them!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you, **Nat!!!*I love your new additions. Those Alti Pump are amazingly gorgeous. I love the Eel Alta Damas. I know they are 100x's more gorgeous in IRL.

*Ceeseber:* Your VPs are fabulous and your puppy is sooooo cute
*Noe: *The Satin Decollete are so elegant and stylish. Beautiful!
*Evenstar: *Nude VPs with red toes!! I am soooo jealous!
*Luxe: *Your Wallis are so lovely


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Shaq & Karwood*.... yes, they are gorgeous IRL,you have these too, correct??...BTW, the ginerva's didnt fit properly for me, I was sooo sad


----------



## jh4200

Noe, the decolletes are gorgeous - I love them in satin!

Evenstar - gorgeous!  I love the colored tip!

Luxeluxe, those are great!  You're right - perfect for spring!  The suede is so pretty!

Natassha, I love the eel altadamas - but the altis, oh my god!  They're amazing!


----------



## karwood

natassha68 said:


> Thank you *Shaq & Karwood*.... yes, they are gorgeous IRL,you have these too, correct??...BTW, the ginerva's didnt fit properly for me, I was sooo sad


 
I do have the Eel Alta Dama. So sorry to hear about the Ginerva. What size did you get? I wear 39 for all of my CLs,  except for the the boots.  I have to wear size 39.5


----------



## rainyjewels

holy cow this thread moves FAST! i can't keep up! everyone's new additions are sooo gorgeous, i love them all! 

natassha - did you get your eel altadamas from the footcandy sale? or were they on sale somewhere else? i should've gotten mine express shipping because it's taking forever to get here!!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Jh4200*

*Karwood*-Yes, I thought you had them !.. My problem w/ The Ginevra's was the zip on my midcalf, for some reason just can't make it work , I went a half size up in them, the foot fit great and were super comfy, but I guess I have a fat mid calf lol ... I never had any problem's with any other designers, and my Alta Ariella Python's are fine, but were tight when I first put them on, I think I'm going to just try another pair in the same size 

*Rainy*- I got mine from NM


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I see the CL ladies have been busy as usual! I love everybody's purchases!

Natassha, I may just have to go and try on a pair of alti pumps! I love them! Hmmm...


----------



## compulsive

Thank you everyone for all the sweet compliments! I'm ready to go broke with more CL's lol.

Natassha - I LOVE those red eel Altadama's! Those are breathtaking!


----------



## JuneHawk

My new hot pink Lady Gres


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous


----------



## carlinha

i am seriously so far behind on this thread it is not even funny...

i went back 5 pages, and everyone's purchases are ALL STUNNING!

*evenstar* - love the nude patent VPs... you are so lucky, i am dying for a pair of these..
*
natassha* - again,  those altis!

*june* - the color is PERFECT on you.

here is my loot from the sales...


----------



## carlinha




----------



## sara999

love your loot carlinha!


----------



## JuneHawk

*carlinha*, those yellow Lady Gres look stunning on you!


----------



## shaq91

carlinha luv the shoes, and i think u look gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

*June* - after seeing your pink Lady Gres maybe I should get pink not blue? Hmmm....they are seriously cute!

*carlinha* - I'm in a puddle over yours....the yellow LG, the paillettes and the satin VP! OMG - what a great mix!!!! I have shoe envy.

BTW, when do the dept stores usually have their clearance sales? I must plan a shopping trip once a year to the US I think. Do they have them once or twice a year like this?


----------



## carlinha

thanks *sara, june, shaq & lilmissb *

*lilmissb*, in the US, there is a major sale after thanksgiving, that's when all the fall items 1st go on sale. the friday next day is called "black friday" and people literally wait online outside the stores starting at 5am.  it is nuts.  i am not that crazy.... then deeper cuts in jan... 

and another major sale after labor day for the spring items.

am i missing anything else?  other stores have random sales thru the year


----------



## Noegirl05

the designer sales usually happen twice a year end of may/beginning of june and then again in november-december


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! maybe I should move over there permanently......I can just be in sale heaven. Our sales are ok but really crap for designer stuff as we often only get a few styles and only one of every size. And they're gone before you can blink an eye!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Jimmyshoo & Compulsive* 

*June*- Your pink satin's are GORGEOUS!!!... your soo lucky they fit you, they look terrific on you, like they were made just for you !... enjoy them

*Carliha*- As I mentioned in the sales thread, LOVING all your new additions !!... really lovely


----------



## Stinas

June - I love them!!
Natassa - WOW!


----------



## rockvixen76

does anyone have any thoughts on what is gonna be in the sales here in the uk?
Loving everyones new buys, I'm in serious shoe envy over the pink Lady Gres and the blue VP.


----------



## Evenstar

shoeaddictklw said:


> Evenstar I'd come steal those off your feet if they were my size!!


 


hlp_28 said:


> Me too !!! Where did you find that Evenstar?? I want one too


 


*hlp* - I got them from the Horatio store 

Thanks for all your compliments - hopefully, the toe box will give soon as I want to wear them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stunning shoes, everyone! I was away for about a week and I can't believe how many beautiful shoes there are!!!


----------



## Evenstar

Gosh, this thread moves so quickly! Loving everyone's additions.

*June* - those Lady Gres look beautiful on you!!! Love your nail polish too 

*Calinha* - gorgeous modelling pics,especially the teal satin VPs :L:


----------



## JuneHawk

Evenstar said:


> Gosh, this thread moves so quickly! Loving everyone's additions.
> 
> *June* - those Lady Gres look beautiful on you!!! *Love your nail polish too*
> 
> *Calinha* - gorgeous modelling pics,especially the teal satin VPs :L:



Thanks   It's Chanel Red Dream


----------



## _Danielle_

*babypie* the red declic are TDF

*Noe *they are hot* !

Everstar *nude VP's  my dream !!*

Lux*  perfrct for spring 

*June* 

*carlinha*  love all the satins !!





great new additions!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everybody!


----------



## cjy

JuneHawk said:


> My new hot pink Lady Gres


 Yippee!!!!! Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## pr1nc355

My small, but growing collection...Unfortunately, there was a red satin pair with rosettes that I had to let go (can't remember the style name), but the buyer was a bride-to-be who told me they were perfect for her rose-themed wedding, and she truly was grateful she got them for a great price...so it turned out to be a happy ending...and I look forward to building my collection back up, too!


Blue Tiburons:





Oxblood O My Slings:





Purple Fiorellinos:





Yellow Jolie Noeuds:





the latest addition, my black Horatios (as of yet, unworn, but that'll change soon, I'm sure!):






Now...The whole family (a wondeful rainbow!):


----------



## sara999

rockvixen76 said:


> does anyone have any thoughts on what is gonna be in the sales here in the uk?


i have NO clue. i e-mailed mount st but i haven't heard anything back. i know selfridges and harrods are on the 27th but as for WHAT is included...no clue!!


----------



## can008

pr1nc355 said:


> My small, but growing collection...Unfortunately, there was a red satin pair with rosettes that I had to let go (can't remember the style name), but the buyer was a bride-to-be who told me they were perfect for her rose-themed wedding, and she truly was grateful she got them for a great price...so it turned out to be a happy ending...and I look forward to building my collection back up, too!
> 
> 
> Purple Fiorellinos:



Oh my, this is the princess of shoes!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

pr1nc355, those Fiorellinos are TDF!


----------



## lilmissb

*pr1nc355* - BEE-YOU-TI-FULL!!!!!!


----------



## keya

June ~ Gorgeous, congrats!!


pr1nc355 ~ Love the Fiorellinos! I'm still kicking myself for not getting a pair while they were available.


----------



## keya

gorgeous loot, carlinha!!


----------



## rdgldy

pr1nc355, those are so, so pretty!


----------



## jh4200

Carlinha, I said it before, but it's worth another mention - amazing sales scores!  I love them all on you!

pr1nc355, those fiorellinos are gorgeous!  I absolutely love that style!


----------



## JuneHawk

pr1nc355 said:


> My small, but growing collection...Unfortunately, there was a red satin pair with rosettes that I had to let go (can't remember the style name), but the buyer was a bride-to-be who told me they were perfect for her rose-themed wedding, and she truly was grateful she got them for a great price...so it turned out to be a happy ending...and I look forward to building my collection back up, too!
> 
> 
> Blue Tiburons:
> 
> 
> Oxblood O My Slings:
> 
> 
> Purple Fiorellinos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Jolie Noeuds:
> 
> 
> the latest addition, my black Horatios (as of yet, unworn, but that'll change soon, I'm sure!):
> 
> 
> 
> Now...The whole family (a wondeful rainbow!):



  I LOVE them!  I WANT them!


----------



## carlinha

pr1nc355 said:


> Purple Fiorellinos:



soooo lovely... this was "the one that got away" for me


----------



## *Sophie*

So I finally got round to taking photos of my small but growing collection  with much appreciated help from my boyfriend because i just couldn't do my cls justice on my own! 
I love them so much!


----------



## rdgldy

very pretty!


----------



## *Sophie*

few more photos!...


----------



## karwood

*june:  *Absolutely beautiful!
*carlinha: *Love all your new additions. All your satin Loubies are TDF!
*pr1nc355:  *Lovely collection! The Purple Fiorellinos are gorgoeus!
*Sophie:  *Fabulous collection.


----------



## lilmissb

Does anyone have a pair of grey python declics that they can post pics of? I can't seem tofind them in a google search.


----------



## carlinha

here they are (courtesy of peter tay from saks 5th):







and blue and pink for good measure


----------



## carlinha

thank you *natassha, evenstar, danielle, keya, jenn & karwood*!!!

*sophie*, nice collection... i especially love the pewter armadillos...


----------



## JuneHawk

carlinha said:


> here they are (courtesy of peter tay from saks 5th):
> 
> 
> 
> and blue and pink for good measure


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *carlinha*, I can get the grey python but I don't think they have the blue or pink. All of them are TDF!


----------



## carlinha

they have them here at the saks in manhattan...

i saw them IRL, and yes they are TDF!!!!  i was seriously considering the grey or blue...


----------



## pr1nc355

*Sophie* said:


> So I finally got round to taking photos of my small but growing collection  with much appreciated help from my boyfriend because i just couldn't do my cls justice on my own!
> I love them so much!


 
Great collection!  What's the name of the style that's the 2nd from the right?  I haven't seen them before, and they're !


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha*, I tried contacting my SA do you know how much they are? I have no idea as to how much some of these shoes retail for. Ooohhh, you mean they had ALL the colours?


----------



## pr1nc355

Thanks for all your nice comments, can008, laureenthemean, lilmissb, keya, rdgldy, jh4200, JuneHawk, carlinha, and karwood!  

That saying about finding what you want when you don't expect it held true for my Fiorellinos and Joli Noeuds  Each pair was found MONTHS after giving up...


----------



## pr1nc355

Aaahh!  Times like this, I wished I didn't live in Cali!



carlinha said:


> here they are (courtesy of peter tay from saks 5th):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and blue and pink for good measure


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, does that mean I can't use my forwarding company in CA to buy python???


----------



## Stinas

Pr1 - Great collection!!  Love the Purple Fiorellinos!!!
Sophie - You also have a nice collection!


----------



## *Sophie*

pr1nc355 said:


> Great collection!  What's the name of the style that's the 2nd from the right?  I haven't seen them before, and they're !



Hey princess! Do you mean the nude pair with the laces? I think they are called the sometimes  the leather is amazingly soft!


----------



## *Sophie*

Thank you for all your nice comments everyone


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> *carlinha*, I tried contacting my SA do you know how much they are? I have no idea as to how much some of these shoes retail for. Ooohhh, you mean they had ALL the colours?



yes they had all the colors... i think it costs $1195


----------



## bagpunk

nice sophie!! what's the purple/magenta second pic? decolzep? purple? i loooove that pair!!



*Sophie* said:


> So I finally got round to taking photos of my small but growing collection  with much appreciated help from my boyfriend because i just couldn't do my cls justice on my own!
> I love them so much!


----------



## bagpunk

nice addition carlinha! loooove the colours!


----------



## *Sophie*

hey bagpunk! Yep they're the decolzep  my very first pair from new york! Thank you for being so sweet!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *carlinha*!


----------



## MikaelaN

My first pair of CLs: Black kid VPs w/ burg tip


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice!


----------



## Chins4

*Sophie* said:


> few more photos!...


 
Lovely collection Sophie - especially those pewter Armadillos, they are just GORGEOUS


----------



## jh4200

Great collection Sophie - those armadillos are a gorgeous color!

Mikaela - excellent first pair!  Classy and beautiful!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mikaela - awesome choice for your first pair!!


----------



## Alice1979

My second pair of CL this month also the most expensive shoes I've ever owned. I'm feeling very guilty.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love the LGs in that color Alice!


----------



## afcgirl

^^^Gorgeous, congrats!

And Mikaela your black kid VPs are tdf!


----------



## Chins4

Gorgeous LGs Alice  and Mikaela those are a beautiful 1st pair, congrats


----------



## lilmissb

*Alice *- I have shoe envy as I LOVE LG's in that colour.


----------



## Leescah

Gaaahh I have missed soo much in the past week or 2!!! I don't even know where to start!! Everyone's new additions look FAB anyway (that's a start, isn't it?! )


----------



## JuneHawk

Stunning LG Alice!


----------



## rdgldy

*Mikaela, Alice*-what gorgeous shoes.  I love them both.


----------



## surlygirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love the LGs in that color Alice!


 
ITA! The pewter is gorgeous! Don't feel guilty, *Alice*. They're lovely!


----------



## Alice1979

^^^^^^Thank you all so much. Now I can put the other shoe on.


----------



## 8seventeen19

You'll be seriously fierce on campus Alice!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Catwoman is officially on the hunt.....


----------



## MikaelaN

Thank you all for your lovely compliments!! I  that I can share my love of CLs with people who actually understand! I really appreciate the wonderful comments.


----------



## MikaelaN

L&A - Those boots are gorgeous on you!


----------



## noah8077

L&A the boots are great!!!


----------



## bagpunk

L&A are those babel? you look great in them!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Mikaela*, *Noah* and *Bagpunk*...they're the Ginervas.  I'm in LOVE!


----------



## rainyjewels

Ahhhh...those LGs are TDF!!

Here are my new burgundy eel altadamas...my 1st double platform. I've been worrying about that, but they're super comfy, esp for this height. i don't feel like i'm teetering at all. but holy cow they are HIGH!!!!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

L&A - OMG that first pic is only like the sexiest pic of louboutins EVER! those boots are STUNNING on you!!!!!!! i'm SO JEALOUS!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

^Thanks *Rainy*! I want modeling pics of those Altadamas! _Damn_, those are fab!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rainy those look taller than the other Alta damas... I think its just the angle though. VERY hot though. I concur with L&A, we need modeling pictures!


----------



## rdgldy

*rainy*-those are sooooooooooo high-drop dead gorgeous!
*
lovely*-the boots are smoking!


----------



## surlygirl

*l&a* - dayumm, girl! Those boots look incredible on you! Don't hurt 'em!
*rainy* - Wow! Such a great shoe. It looks super high in your pics. Love that!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow everyone's new pairs look Amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Received my first pair in the mail but they don't fit!!!   

Aren't they pretty?


----------



## rdgldy

too bad they don't fit-so pretty!


----------



## noah8077

Those are beautiful!!!!  Too big or small?


----------



## shaq91

damn lovely&amazing u look amazing! rock those boots girl!
rainyjewels those r so pretty! modeling pics!!! LOL


----------



## lilmissb

Too big unfortunately. I've tried stuffing them putting gel pads, putting in 2 gel pads and they are still about quarter to half a size too big. I thought because I fit 36's in other styles I might be able to get away with 36 here but to no avail.


----------



## 8seventeen19

hm... that's weird. I have a pair of 36s and I normally wear 35.5 in all his shoes. I wonder if those are bigger. Did you try heel grips?


----------



## lilmissb

^^I dont have heel grips but I can stick a whole finger between my heel and the back of the shoe when it's worn without any padding etc. I thought it was really weird too. Maybe these were a bigger make? They didn't have 35.5 so I took 36 but now I don't have birthday shoes....


----------



## 8seventeen19

Awww that's so sad  

I wish I could send you a pair of these heel grips I have here. They're SUPER cheap and thick. You can't see them in the shoe at all. I actually have a pair of 36.5's that fit with the heel grip in there!!! LOL


----------



## rainyjewels

awww lilmissb - i'm sorry they don't fit you. these were the ones from footcandy right?  maybe take them to your cobbler to see if they can pad more in there?

i seriously still can't get over how AMAZING those boots look on you, L&A!!!!!! anyway, here are some quick modeling pics of my new ultra high altadamas...still can't believe something this high is this comfy!!


----------



## lilmissb

What's the brand of heel grips? Maybe they have them here. Thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## 8seventeen19

There some really off brand that they sell at the local Shoe Station. No, I'm not making the name up. I feel like I need a shower before I get home because of the shoes they sell in there. 

Here's my Pigalles that are a good 1 size too big. I LOVE a good deal and a rare shoe


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* rainy* - that's what I was going to try tomorrow morning and then if still no joy I will give up. Nice altadamas!!! They are really super high but they look amazing.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I found them!! lol!!
You have to buy a dozen pairs though ush:
Maybe they'll have them at your local cheapie shoe store
http://www.justinblairco.com/products.php?prodid=34


----------



## 8seventeen19

These are good too for keeping the foot back.
http://www.justinblairco.com/products.php?prodid=194


----------



## 8seventeen19

Whoa rainy! Those are some heels! I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

So, I could make these work. Mmmm...must look up cobbler tomorrow morning. Here's what mine look like without any padding etc, still think I cam=n make it work?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hm. I am not sure if mine were that big or not. It's definitely worth trying to find the heel grips I was talking about. They're only $1.99 for a 2 pack.


----------



## lilmissb

BTW - Are they EB suede pigalles????


----------



## 8seventeen19

Indeed they are 
I was going to make them work no matter what!


----------



## luxeluxe

lilmissb said:


> So, I could make these work. Mmmm...must look up cobbler tomorrow morning. Here's what mine look like without any padding etc, still think I cam=n make it work?



No, imo. they're too big.


----------



## rainyjewels

the size of my gap reminds me of my bronze rolandos, when they were a full size too big. i think it's okay if they're sit down shoes, because with some pads and insoles they will stay on...but if you're planning to walk in them a lot, i'd definitely take them to your cobbler to see if he has any solutions. good luck!!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm hoping that he'll have a solution for me too! I really love them and they go so well with my peachy dress for my party this weekend.


----------



## jh4200

Alice - the LGs are fabulous in that color!  Don't feel guilty - just make sure you rock them!

Lovely, I already said it, but dayum those boots are hot!

Rainy, the altadamas are gorgeous!  The eel is such a cool texture.

Lilmissb - good luck with the padding!  Those are beautiful shoes, I hope you get to keep them!


----------



## lovely&amazing

rainyjewels said:


> awww lilmissb - i'm sorry they don't fit you. these were the ones from footcandy right?  maybe take them to your cobbler to see if they can pad more in there?
> 
> i seriously still can't get over how AMAZING those boots look on you, L&A!!!!!! anyway, here are some quick modeling pics of my new ultra high altadamas...still can't believe something this high is this comfy!!


 
*Rainy*...these are SMOKING HOT on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Rainy *- those Altadama's are SMOKIN', they look fabulous on you.  
*Shoe *- I envy ya'll that can get into pigalles.  That color is great.
*LilMissB* - I have to agree with the others, too big.


----------



## karwood

*Mikaela*:Your VPs are fabulous!! Congrats on your first pair of CL!
*Alice: *Those are soooooo *DIVINE!!!!!!!!*
*L&A:* Those boots were sooo made for you!!! They look fabulous on you!
*rainy: *Beautiful! I agree,  they  are freakin high, but they are amazingly comfy.
*lilmiss: *They are beautiful, but I agree with the others, they are too big. Even with paddings, they are still too big. Sorry.
*krystal: *What a Gorgeous and rare find!!! Double Congrats on finding those babies!


----------



## MikaelaN

Thanks, Karwood!


----------



## JetSetGo!

There is just waaaay too much gorgeousness on this thread!


----------



## Souzie

This just in...suede Bourge Zeppas. Alrighty then, goes off to join CCLO...


----------



## shaq91

^^omg i luv them! they look awesome on u!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone!! i  them. good to know i can do double platforms!


----------



## Raphaël

rainyjewels said:


>



They are just sooo fabuleuses !!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! I have missed sooo much. I love them all of course!!

Rainy, OMG those are fab!! xsouzie, those boots are fab!!


----------



## thoang0705

*rainy*, those shoes are GORGEOUS! 
*xsouzie*, those boots are great!


----------



## danicky

Great additions ladies!!!


----------



## Stinas

Nice purchases everyone!!!


----------



## omnivore

which I got on ebay...


----------



## hlp_28

*shoeaddict *- Yours look good. I love pigalle and the colour so unique !!!! 
*lilmissb* - Sorry hon, but this is too big for you. The shoe looks great though. 
*rainy* - Smoking HOT !!!!


----------



## thoang0705

*omnivore*, Jealous!  I've been eyeballing those too


----------



## lilmissb

^^I'm sad to say I'm calling it quits with the pigalles. I've stuffed them and heel gripped them and if I do that my foot pops out and if I don't pad it I can't fit it. ARGH! They were the perfect colour to go with my birthday dress and now there's not a chance that I'll be able to wear any Loubies for my birthday party as anything from the US will be too late at this stage!!!  I'm devastated


----------



## jh4200

xsouzie, the boots look amazing on you!

omnivore - great choice - I love glittart!

lilmissb, I'm so sorry they didn't work out for you!  I know it's a bummer not to have any for this party, but there will be more parties and more CLs to come!


----------



## karwood

*xsouzie: *Your boots look fabulous on you. Congrats!
*omnivore: *Love your new Blue Glittart VPs


----------



## hlp_28

Ohhh sorry lilmissb.... what about your other Cls??? We can try and see which one matches your dress best..... Don't give up !!


----------



## lilmissb

*omnivore* - in my grief I completely missed your totally hot VP's!!! I really like the blue glitterart. So pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

*^^hlp* - you're such a sweetie.  

I paid for my Iowa Zeppas on the 31st October and they're *STILL* in transit from the US!!! The USPS tracking system shows it as having left Jersey on the 16th November. WTF??? At least I paid for insurance. I don't know if they'll arrive on time or not. Maybe. Or I can get a pair of beige O My Slings from the sales in Sydney. They're a reasonable price but beige isn't what I wanted as my dress is an apricot/peach with silvery highlights. Grrrr...Oh well.


----------



## creighbaby

I bought these today thanks to the help of a wonderful tpf member!


----------



## rdgldy

nice!


----------



## Drdolphin

creighbaby said:


> I bought these today thanks to the help of a wonderful tpf member!


Those are gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## noah8077

I want those!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## 01876

creighbaby said:


> I bought these today thanks to the help of a wonderful tpf member!


Nice.  Do they make these in black with a black heel?  I've seen them in black with a gold heel only.


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *shaq91*, *jimmyshoogirl*, *thoang0705*, *jh4200*, *karwood*!!


----------



## CLGirl

Hi, I am soooooo behind that I can't name everyone.  But everyone's finds are gorgeous!!  I had to stay away from this thread some in order to be able to finish out my time in the CCLO, lol!  This thread inspires too many purchases.  Speaking of that, Rainyjewels, those eel altadamas are TDF and I have decided that they are absolutely necessary for me.


----------



## rainyjewels

they are so totally necessary. you MUST get them. PLUS...they're on sale!!! it's a no-brainer. do it do it do it


----------



## Stinas

Great purchases everyone!!!!
Cant wait to show you all my sale items next week!!!!


----------



## hlp_28

I paid for my Iowa Zeppas on the 31st October and they're *STILL* in transit from the US!!! The USPS tracking system shows it as having left Jersey on the 16th November. WTF??? At least I paid for insurance. I don't know if they'll arrive on time or not. Maybe. Or I can get a pair of beige O My Slings from the sales in Sydney. They're a reasonable price but beige isn't what I wanted as my dress is an apricot/peach with silvery highlights. Grrrr...Oh well.[/quote]

When is your birthday?? It usually takes a week for the shoes to arrive from US for me.... How much are the O My Slings?? Maybe you should wait first and if it doesn't arrive then get the O My Slings from Sydney??

*creighbaby* - I have been searching for that python high and low.... lucky u !!!!


----------



## sara999

sometimes i find the tracking things don't update accordingly....maybe that's happened to you!


----------



## lilmissb

^^My birthday was on Monday but my party is this Saturday. Grrrr...I have the perfect dress not the shoes though and if I wear the wrong shoes it'll totally drag the outfit down and it won't look very spring like.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Update - my Iowas have cleared customs but whether or not they'll be delivered tomorrow is another thing.

Oh BTW - HOT pythons!!!


----------



## hlp_28

lilmissb said:


> ^^Update - my Iowas have cleared customs but whether or not they'll be delivered tomorrow is another thing.
> 
> Oh BTW - HOT pythons!!!


 
Fingers crossed!!! Hopefully you get the shoes in time !!!


----------



## creighbaby

Thank you *DRdolphin*, *rdgldy*, and *noah807*. I got them at the CL sample sale earlier this week. There was actually a fair selection in 41.5 and 42s. Prices were $150-$400, but heels were mostly $350. 

I think the saks sale might actually have better prices for some items.


----------



## jh4200

Cl sample sale?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Chins4

OK ladies - apologies in advance for

The dirty mirror
The scrubby, in need of a pedi toes
The pasty, in need of sunshine legs
The rolled up jeans
but I was so excited when these babies arrived I just had to share straight away!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Oh chins they look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Noe - I cannot tell you how much I love this colour! It makes me happy just looking at it


----------



## peppers90

Chins~ those are TRULY gorgeous!!


----------



## natassha68

Chins - Those LG's are gorgeous on you !!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

My latest   Nude Alti Pumps 140 mm, forgot to post my Eugenie's, and Black calf 160 Alti pumps


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^wowza!!! 

natasha love the alti and the eugines!

chins .. the color of your lady gres are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Natassha - WOW!!  

Nude Alti Pump are absolutely stunning on you.  Congrats on your gorgeous new additions.  
Are the alti pump comfortable or easy to walk in?

I am so glad that you got the Eugenies, they are just drop dead gorgeous.  I was at CL Horatio last night and tried the magenta velvet.  Those are killer too.  One of the SAs was telling me about the sample that she has which is the original 160mm alti.  I am still disappointed that the 160mm is not available in the US.


----------



## evolkatie

Chins - I love the new addition!

natassha - OMG I love all 3 pairs! I didn't  know that the alti's came in nude.


----------



## sara999

chins it's like sunshine on your feet!


----------



## Chins4

sara999 said:


> chins it's like sunshine on your feet!


 
That is the PERFECT description :okay:


----------



## shaq91

Natassha wow! i luv all of them! they look amazing on u!


----------



## jh4200

sara999 said:


> chins it's like sunshine on your feet!


 
Couldn't have said it better!  No wonder you get happy just looking at them!  They're beautiful!

Natassha, wow!  Those nude altis are just gorgeous.  And the Eugenies, so pretty!  Do the altis feel like the altadamas?  I keep saying I'm scared of them, but I'm fine with altadamas so I don't really know what I'm talking about there.


----------



## eggpudding

Chins, they are STUNNING in yellow satin and on you!! 

natassha - you blow me away with your collection, I ADORE both Alti pumps. They look a bit beiger than the stock pic but maybe that's just me - either way, they're gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*creighbaby: *Beautiful!
*chins: *My Gosh,  Chins!!! THose are absolutely divine!
*Natassha: *Nude Alti Pumps!!! Where did you find those?!?!?  Your Eugenie and Black Calf Alti Pumps are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! I loooove yellow!! Chins those are beuatiful! I agree with Sara, they look like sunshine on your feet!

Natassha, gorgeous as usual! BTW, do you have collection thread? I would love to see all of your double platforms as one big happy family!


----------



## Miss_Q

I forgot to post my first pair of CL's 

black  patent 'Cynthia' slingback wedges







They are currently at the cobbler getting the soles fixed and the buckle. I will post modeling pics as soon as I get them back.


----------



## morfoula

natassha68 said:


> My latest   Nude Alti Pumps 140 mm, forgot to post my Eugenie's, and Black calf 160 Alti pumps



natassha i love all of ur shoes!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*CHINS!* OMG - I know you've heard it before but they just pop! This is why I want a yellow or blue pair! The colours are just amazing.

*NATASSHA* - Wow, I never knew the Altis came in nude. Great colour and choice! I should get a pair as I'm barely over 5".

For those that want the 160 I heard that Madison CL will be getting them in pink and natural python!!!   So call now and pre-order or at least get on the waiting list.


----------



## Chins4

Miss_Q said:


> I forgot to post my first pair of CL's
> 
> black patent 'Cynthia' slingback wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are currently at the cobbler getting the soles fixed and the buckle. I will post modeling pics as soon as I get them back.


 
Welcome to the red sole world Miss Q - what a great 1st pair - wearable with absolutely anything  Looking forward to modelling pics


----------



## eggpudding

^Those are really cute Miss_Q!


----------



## javaboo

*Chins*: Wow, those are a stunning color!

*natassha*: Love your new additions! Do you think you can do a side by side comparison of the Altis? I can't tell the difference between the heel height cuz they are both so high!

*Miss Q*: Those are so cute and they look super comfy.


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you Chins4, eggpudding & javaboo! I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## JuneHawk

My new babies and UHG...EB suede Declics


----------



## Chins4

JuneHawk said:


> My new babies and UHG...EB suede Declics


 
 Just love that colour...............


----------



## rdgldy

miss q, chins, natassha, june-fabulous shoes!


----------



## Katykit01

My BlueFly purchase arrived!!  Burgandy Glittart Decollete

This is me painfully trying to stretch them out last night but these pictures do not do the shoes justice PLUS the poor camera shots.


----------



## Miss_Q

Katykit01 said:


> My BlueFly purchase arrived!!  Burgandy Glittart Decollete
> 
> This is me painfully trying to stretch them out last night but these pictures do not do the shoes justice PLUS the poor camera shots.


----------



## lilmissb

*JUNE* -  This says enough I think 

*KATY* - Beautiful! I'm trying to find some too.

And look what came in the mail for me....and they fit bette than the pigalles did!  

I have some gel soles and heel grips in as it's slightly cold here and my feet have shrunk.

Pardon the VERY dirty mirror!


----------



## Alice1979

^Hot.


----------



## Katykit01

*June* I am so glad you were able to get them...they look amazing on you...BTW you're very lucky to have a DH that understands or accepts a women's need for her UHG.


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> http://photos.imageevent.com/tracyb/tpf/Iowa%20Front.jpg[/IMG]


 
GORGEOUS 

I need to get me a pair of these


----------



## Katykit01

*lilmiss* Those Iowa's look amazing on you


----------



## rdgldy

liismiss-love them!


----------



## rdgldy

My great e-bay find, python VPs:


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> My great e-bay find, python VPs:


----------



## karwood

*MissQ: *Those are really cute
*Junehawk: *Super Congrats on finding your UHG!! They are beautiful!
*katykit: *They are gorgeous! Have you been able to stretch them out a bit?
*lilmissb: *Love your Iowa's
*rdgldy: Stunning!!*


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Nakedmosher, Shaq, Egg, Morfoula 

 Kamilla - LOVE the teal velvets, they are totally stunning !! did they have that color at horatio?
Evolkatie-thank you, been on a waiting list since Jan. for those !
Jh4200 - No they don't feel like altadama's, probably because they are closed toe??...I can't compare them to any other's I can think of.

Thanks  Karwood!!  BH boutique!

Jimmyshoo- thanks !, I have quite a few listed under my profile  I think a photo of the double family I can manage sometime shortly 
*Here are the  140's and 160's *Javaboo *side by side !


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *lilmiss* - Wow Natural Python ......insane


----------



## morfoula

wow 160s
i'm in love


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the python vps!! i'm so glad a TPFer got those!!


----------



## thoang0705

lilmissb, they look great!
rdgldy, great looking pythons!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, I posted the pics just before going off to the races (to which I wore my shoes) and I come back to find all these lovely compliments! 

Thanks *Alice1979, Chins, Katy, rdgldy, karwood, thoang!!!!* They were fantastic at the races and I got a lot of comments on it. Must post pic of my races outfit in the other thread soon. Heads a bit sore this morning....ush:

*rdgldy* - LOVE those VP's, really would love a pair but the only pair I've seen on eBay wants about US$1400for them. Think I'll save up for the python rolandos instead.


----------



## jh4200

Lilmiss - those are great on you!  I love them!

Rdgldy - shoe twins!  They look amazing on you!  Does your box say they're roccia or natural python?  (Mine don't have the box, and I thought they were natural because roccia always looks more black/white/gray to me and mine are really brown/beige, but there's been some debate about this at times, so confirmation would be good!)


----------



## danicky

Wow, great purchases everyone!! I can't keep up. lol


----------



## javaboo

natassha68 said:


> Here are the  140's and 160's *Javaboo *side by side !



Thanks *Natassha*! I think I love the 160 more but the nude color is TDF! The nudes must really give you sky high legs


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous new shoes, everyone! I'm too behind to call you out individually, but there's isn't a clunker in the bunch! ALL AMAZING!


----------



## techie81

I've gone back through pages and pages in this thread...I can't keep up, and next week's going to get harder.  Beautiful purchases everyone, and thank you for all the eye candy!!


----------



## lilmissb

jh4200 said:


> Lilmiss - those are great on you!  I love them!




Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

Can anyone tell me if the purple declic is the same as the lilac or were they two diff colours, I'm getting momentarily confused. I think they're different juding from everyone's pics.


----------



## Chins4

^They were different - the lilac is a lighter shade


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Chins!


----------



## natassha68

OOoo , your welcome *Javaboo*.... I'm totally in love with the 160's myself, I didn't realize that the nude's were going to be 140, they were supposed to be 160's too, but when I opened the box, it was love at first sight!!... I believe if it was any other color I would only had done the 160, but now I think the 140 for the nude's is just perfect !!


----------



## JuneHawk

emerald green suede declics


----------



## karwood

*Chins: *I posted before but your Declics definitely deserve a repeat: They are GORGEOUS!

These are my New Black Patent Alti Pumps.  In case you are wondering, I did not get these sale. Although I do wish they were


----------



## natassha68

karwood said:


> *chins: *i posted before but your declics definitely deserve a repeat: They are gorgeous!
> 
> These are my new black patent alti pumps.  In case you are wondering, i did not get these sale. Although i do wish they were



gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

JuneHawk said:


> emerald green suede declics



Another Gorgeous shoe !!


----------



## rdgldy

jh4200 said:


> Lilmiss - those are great on you!  I love them!
> 
> Rdgldy - shoe twins!  They look amazing on you!  Does your box say they're roccia or natural python?  (Mine don't have the box, and I thought they were natural because roccia always looks more black/white/gray to me and mine are really brown/beige, but there's been some debate about this at times, so confirmation would be good!)



*Jenn,* mine did not come with a box-so I'm not really sure, but they seem more brown/beige to me.

Thanks everyone for your kindness.  I really love these shoes-they are so beautiful.

*Karwood*, your new pumps are sooooo hotttttt!!!


----------



## rilokiley

I've been posting here for a few days now, and I guess it's only appropriate for me to post pics, too.  I'm a relatively new CL convert (I had always been more of a handbag kind of girl), but I had been obsessing over these shoes for a while, and my boyfriend got them for me as a birthday present a few months ago.

I know these aren't as exciting as some of the other shoes that have been posted here recently (which are absolutely gorgeous, btw!), but I adore them nonetheless.

I've gotten a few more pairs since, but these will always be my first CL love , black patent decolletes!

















Sorry for the incredibly dirty mirror, lol.  I haven't figured out how to take better pictures yet


----------



## babypie

*rilokiley *black patent decolletes are still my first true CL love too.  They look lovely on you.


----------



## babypie

*June *the emerald green looks so pretty against your skin!


----------



## LaDonna

*june* love those!  you really make me want a pair!

*karwood* and *natassha* love the alti pumps!  

*rilo* congrats on your 1st pair!


----------



## YaYa3

hi!  i've been reading this forum for over a week and couldn't register because registration has been disabled.  it's been SO frustrating, let me tell ya!  i couldn't see pictures or ask questions.  finally, i just bit the bullet and started ordering CLs without having a clue how they would fit.  there are NO CLs in my town.  i've been addicted to this site and feel like i already know some of you.  you guys are the sweetest women ... so kind and supportive of one another.  i'm thrilled to be part of it now.  

anyhoot!  i think i'm keeping one pair i ordered, but they're almost too boring to post a picture: the black simple 100s.  they're the only ones that fit.  however, i have a few more pair coming next week and if they work, i'll post pictures.  (and a special THANK YOU to laureen for helping me until i could register!)  i'm SO happy right now.


----------



## LaDonna

^ no, not boring...classic!  congrats and welcome!


----------



## lilmissb

*June* - Where did you get those? STUNNING!

*karwood* - Goodness they are tall. Oh so pretty though!!
*
rilokiley* - beautiful!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you *babypie*, *LaDonna*, and *lilmissb*!!


----------



## Chins4

YaYa3 said:


> anyhoot! i think i'm keeping one pair i ordered, but they're almost too boring to post a picture: the black simple 100s. they're the only ones that fit. however, i have a few more pair coming next week and if they work, i'll post pictures. (and a special THANK YOU to laureen for helping me until i could register!) i'm SO happy right now.


 
Cool - Simple 100s - what a classic pair to start with - are they kid or patent? Either way - congrats - they are GORGEOUS


----------



## Chins4

rilokiley said:


> I've been posting here for a few days now, and I guess it's only appropriate for me to post pics, too. I'm a relatively new CL convert (I had always been more of a handbag kind of girl), but I had been obsessing over these shoes for a while, and my boyfriend got them for me as a birthday present a few months ago.
> 
> I know these aren't as exciting as some of the other shoes that have been posted here recently (which are absolutely gorgeous, btw!), but I adore them nonetheless.
> 
> I've gotten a few more pairs since, but these will always be my first CL love , black patent decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the incredibly dirty mirror, lol. I haven't figured out how to take better pictures yet


 
Couldn't have picked a sexier or more classic pair! Congrats - they are HOT


----------



## sara999

I love the simple 100! I can't wait to get a pair myself


----------



## shaq91

karwood i luv ur alti pumps! they look amazing on u! r they comfortable?
rilokiley i luv those! they look fantastic on u! would luv to see ur newer pairs as well!


----------



## YaYa3

*Chins4*  they're kid ... so boring, but for my first pair, they're safe and i LOVE them!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks guys!  I got them from Barney's BH.


----------



## karwood

*rilokiley: *Your Black Patent Decollete look fabulous on you. Congrats on getting a very classic and stylish pair of CLs.

*rdgldy,natassha,LaDonna,lilmissb and shaq, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!*

*Shaq,* they are comfortable, but they could use a little bit stretching out. This is usually expected with brand new patent leather shoes


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you *Chins4*, *shaq91*, and *karwood*!

Hopefully one day I will have a collection as lovely (and big!) as a lot of the ladies here!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi Ladies !
back to watch 

*natassha* you are a queen in your alti's and eugines's 
*miss_q* nice Cynthia 
*june *fantastic color for the drclics  and the green ones as well
*lilmiss *the iowa's are perfect for you
*rdgldy* absolutely hot VP's 
*karwood* yeeeee alti queen II that's a firecracker 
*rilokyley *black patent decolletes my last dream !!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, Danielle


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Danielle!


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *Dani!!!*


----------



## YaYa3

i don't know if this is the right thread.  if not, sorry.  i haven't posted the pictures of my FIRST pair of CLs yet, but after looking through this forum (all the way from page 1), i realized that the pair i received from Saks this week were NOT in a CL box.  it was simply a white box with a black lid.  is that weird?  or is that typical for Saks?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Saks will do that on occassion, especially with sale shoes. I've received a few pairs of sale CLs that were in plain boxes.


----------



## YaYa3

they were simple 100s and they were NOT on sale.  dang.  i wonder if they'd send me a box if i asked.  probably not, huh?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Karwood, those are beautiful.

Oh June, you little Declic Queen you! Lovely color!

Rilo, excellent first pair!!!

Welcome YaYa. No CL is ever too boring to post!


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, jimmyshoogirl!  i've been trying to get registered for over a week.  registration was 'disabled,' for some reason.  i've thoroughly enjoyed everyone's post in all the CL forums, though.  i've learned so much.  unfortunately, i'm on a buying spree now!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hehe! I think we all are. I would call Saks back and ask them for a CL box, they should do it.


----------



## YaYa3

i'll do that tomorrow.  i'm going to take a picture of my oh-so-boring simple 100s tonight and post.  that's just so i'll actually be ON topic!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It is ok. I don't think we will get banned or kicked out of the thread for talking about a box. It is CL related, right? LOL!


----------



## rdgldy

*yaya*-I love the simple 100's-they are a perfect, classic go-to shoe!


----------



## Alice1979

^ITA. Simple they might be, but boring they never will be. Can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *LaDonna & Danielle *


----------



## YaYa3

ok ... i got brave and decided to post my first EVER CLs.  i've been watching this forum for over a week and finally decided to buy safe and classic for my  first pair.  i think i'm a little old to wear anything higher than 4" ... and these are SO comfortable.  BUT these are my first-ever 4" heels, too.  WOW!  i'm very proud of myself.  you women have really spurred me on.  thank you!!


----------



## lilmissb

*YaYa* - lovely! It's a great fit and they'll add a bit of spice to any outfit!


----------



## YaYa3

lilmissb ... THANKS!


----------



## taydev

rdgldy said:


> My great e-bay find, python VPs:


 aaaaaaaawwwwwwwww i bet those are the ones i had on my watch list!!! congrats tho (only because ur a fellow tpfer)


----------



## karwood

*Yaya: *Those are very lovely. Congrats on your first pair of CL and welcome to TPF
*jimmyshoo: THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Alice1979

YaYa3 said:


> ok ... i got brave and decided to post my first EVER CLs. i've been watching this forum for over a week and finally decided to buy safe and classic for my first pair. i think i'm a little old to wear anything higher than 4" ... and these are SO comfortable. BUT these are my first-ever 4" heels, too. WOW! i'm very proud of myself. you women have really spurred me on. thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602015
> 
> 
> View attachment 602016


 
Those Simple look so good on you. Congrats.

BTW, no one is ever too old for anything.


----------



## *Lo

Nude Alti pumps ( ifind them to be VERY tight, but my SA told me to get them stretched b4 wearing so they wont be as bad) I really love them, I hope they stretch


----------



## rdgldy

*YaYa, Lo*-love both your purchases!
Here are my red patent simples, scored from Nordstrom's pre-sale!  They are extremely comfy out of the box and so cute!!


----------



## karwood

*Lo said:


> Nude Alti pumps ( ifind them to be VERY tight, but my SA told me to get them stretched b4 wearing so they wont be as bad) I really love them, I hope they stretch


 
*Lo, your Alti Pumps are gorgeous and I totally love them in nude. I have the Black patent leather Alti Pumps and they are also a bit tight on me around the toebox area. I do have other patent leather CLs and initially they were all tight. The leather does stretch with wear.


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> *YaYa, Lo*-love both your purchases!
> Here are my red patent simples, scored from Nordstrom's pre-sale! They are extremely comfy out of the box and so cute!!


 
They are very lovely. Was there alot of selections of CL shoes at the Nordstrom Pre-Sale?


----------



## rdgldy

There was a sizeable list.  I'll attach it here;
christian louboutin altadama 140 140mm watersnake open toe plat black 40% 11/25/08 $995.00 $594.90
christian louboutin altadama 140 140mm watersnake open toe plat brown mg03 / cam 40% 11/25/08 $995.00 $594.90
christian louboutin alti botte 140 rodano calf 140mm dble hden platform tl bt black rodano 40% 11/25/08 $1,495.00 $889.90
christian louboutin apollonia 100 100 biker nappa mid boot black 40% 11/25/08 $1,520.00 $909.90
christian louboutin arielle a talon 120 120mm watersnake double roccia natural 40% 11/25/08 $1,555.00 $929.90
christian louboutin armadillo 120 120mm crepe satin open toe d o black crepe sati 40% 11/25/08 $865.00 $514.90
christian louboutin babel 100 100mm tall suede boot black suede 41% 11/25/08 $1,295.00 $769.90
christian louboutin babel 100 100mm tall suede boot purple 3822 41% 11/25/08 $1,295.00 $769.90
christian louboutin bang bang 100 eden 100mm platform double gore sho black 40% 11/25/08 $1,125.00 $669.90
christian louboutin bourge zepa tall boot with back zipper black calf 40% 11/25/08 $1,475.00 $879.90
christian louboutin bourge zepa tall boot with back zipper croasta 1943 40% 11/25/08 $1,375.00 $819.90
christian louboutin catenita cork 130mm cork double platform ope dark brown cork 40% 11/25/08 $860.00 $514.90
christian louboutin catenita nappa 130mm double platform open toe black nappa/blac 40% 11/25/08 $930.00 $554.90
christian louboutin cordalarc 110mm round toe asymetrical st champagne satin 40% 11/25/08 $720.00 $429.90
christian louboutin decolette 868 100 glittart clf 100mm glittart round toe pump burgundy rd57 41% 11/25/08 $575.00 $339.90
christian louboutin decolette 868 zeppa satin platform evening pump all black satin 41% 11/25/08 $590.00 $349.90
christian louboutin decoltissimo 100 paillettes paillettes pump lame piattina 41% 11/25/08 $925.00 $549.90
christian louboutin decoltissimo 85 85mm satin pump black crepe sat 41% 11/25/08 $540.00 $319.90
christian louboutin for ever tina 120 suede 120mm hidden pltfrm frng tl bt black bk01 40% 11/25/08 $1,575.00 $939.90
christian louboutin francaise 70 70mm knotted pump black velukid 41% 11/25/08 $850.00 $504.90
christian louboutin francaise 70 70mm knotted pump elephant/grey 61 41% 11/25/08 $850.00 $504.90
christian louboutin iowa 100 100mm opne toe mary jane pump black patent 41% 11/25/08 $590.00 $349.90
christian louboutin js shoe boot100 multi material 100mm multi patchwork bootie muti gold v cm43 40% 11/25/08 $1,065.00 $634.90
christian louboutin lastic high heeled shoe bootie black calf 41% 11/25/08 $725.00 $429.90
christian louboutin lastic high heeled shoe bootie chocolate brn cl 41% 11/25/08 $725.00 $429.90
christian louboutin materna zeppa 70mm peep toe wedge pump beigre chic 303 41% 11/25/08 $565.00 $334.90
christian louboutin materna zeppa 70mm peep toe wedge pump black patent 41% 11/25/08 $565.00 $334.90
christian louboutin n barre 120 jazz calf 120mm platform open toe pump black jazz 40% 11/25/08 $965.00 $574.90
christian louboutin new simple pump 120 120mm platform pump dk gry flannel 1 40% 11/25/08 $735.00 $439.90
christian louboutin new simple pump 120 120mm platform pump fuschia suede 40% 11/25/08 $735.00 $439.90
christian louboutin oh my sling 110mm round toe sling back pum black capretto 41% 11/25/08 $555.00 $329.90
christian louboutin oh my sling 110mm round toe sling back pum camel capretto 41% 11/25/08 $555.00 $329.90
christian louboutin okay flat mary jane flat ballerina black jazz 40% 11/25/08 $595.00 $354.90
christian louboutin padrino 70 70mm suede bootie black 40% 11/25/08 $795.00 $474.90
christian louboutin padrino 70 70mm suede bootie brown 79 40% 11/25/08 $795.00 $474.90
christian louboutin paris 70 70mm short boot black croute 40% 11/25/08 $895.00 $534.90
christian louboutin paris 70 70mm short boot chocolate brn cr 40% 11/25/08 $895.00 $534.90
christian louboutin passmule 100 sandal toe d'orsay black patent 40% 11/25/08 $645.00 $384.90
christian louboutin passmule 100 sandal toe d'orsay nude patent 293 40% 11/25/08 $645.00 $384.90
christian louboutin peniche 140 140mm platform open toe loafer grey 564 40% 11/25/08 $1,050.00 $624.90
christian louboutin petit rat 100 100mm snip toe nappa pump black 40% 11/25/08 $595.00 $354.90
christian louboutin petit rat 100 100mm snip toe nappa pump cuoio 772/luggag 40% 11/25/08 $595.00 $354.90
christian louboutin rolando hidden platform pump black camoscio 40% 11/25/08 $610.00 $364.90
christian louboutin rolando hidden platform pump fuschia camoscio 40% 11/25/08 $610.00 $364.90
christian louboutin sigourney 100 100mm nappa laminato bootie black laminato 3 40% 11/25/08 $1,030.00 $614.90
christian louboutin sigourney 100 100mm nappa laminato bootie peacock lamin/te 40% 11/25/08 $1,030.00 $614.90
christian louboutin simple pump 70 70mm flannel pump black patent 41% 11/25/08 $550.00 $324.90
christian louboutin simple pump 70 70mm flannel pump red patent 41% 11/25/08 $550.00 $324.90
christian louboutin triclo 100 100mm criss cross round toe pu black chic 40% 11/25/08 $795.00 $474.90
christian louboutin triclo 100 100mm criss cross round toe pu red 6247 chic 40% 11/25/08 $795.00 $474.90


----------



## b00mbaka

WHOA!!! Thanks rdgldy!


----------



## rdgldy

I got this about a week ago-I don't know what's left though.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I think sizes were very very limited in a lot styles to begin with. I sent my SA a loooong list literally right after he sent out the email, and he only found 3 pairs in my size.


----------



## karwood

THANK YOU, *rdgldy!! *


----------



## *Lo

Thanks rgdldy! Your simples are adorable!! Perfect combination of comfort and Hotness

Thanks KArwood, im going to try and get them stretched and deal with the break in period I love them too much to give them up.  I may resort to the sock trick


----------



## rdgldy

they are kind of sexy for low heels-I guess it's the cleavage (LOL)!


----------



## evolkatie

I shoulda read that list more clearly  I only presold one pair. I want the black satin decolzeps


----------



## sara999

Some of those were cancelled from the sale. I would still love some alta damas


----------



## sakura

*sara999*, Footcandy still has them on sale in eel and brown watersnake, I believe.


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh okay, well it's just nice to have a game plan for tomorrow since I don't have a  card and couldn't pre-sale. This is my plan B in case I can't find anything good online at saks tonight.


----------



## jh4200

Yaya, congrats on your first pair!  They look great on you, definitely not too old!

Lo, the nude altis are amazing!  Good luck with the stretching - I'm sure you can make it work.

Rdgldy, I love the red simples!  Such a vibrant color, they're so cute and hot at the same time!


----------



## natassha68

*Lo said:


> Nude Alti pumps ( ifind them to be VERY tight, but my SA told me to get them stretched b4 wearing so they wont be as bad) I really love them, I hope they stretch



They are Gorgeous !!!! you little show twin


----------



## lilmissb

rdgldy said:


> christian louboutin decolette 868 100 glittart clf 100mm glittart round toe pump burgundy rd57 41% 11/25/08 $575.00 $339.90
> 
> christian louboutin iowa 100 100mm opne toe mary jane pump black patent 41% 11/25/08 $590.00 $349.90
> 
> christian louboutin new simple pump 120 120mm platform pump fuschia suede 40% 11/25/08 $735.00 $439.90
> 
> christian louboutin rolando hidden platform pump fuschia camoscio 40% 11/25/08 $610.00 $364.90
> 
> christian louboutin triclo 100 100mm criss cross round toe pu black chic 40% 11/25/08 $795.00 $474.90


 
Holy Cow! Are those rolandos fuschia suede???

BTW, nice shoes everyone - love the red simples & the nude altis 

So Nordies don't presale or hold shoes if you don't have a card?


----------



## sara999

sakura said:


> *sara999*, Footcandy still has them on sale in eel and brown watersnake, I believe.


Thanks sakura, i've got my eye on a couple other shoes and the weak pound adds to my hesitation


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, there was only one Rolando and they're gone!  You can presale at Nordies with a Visa/Mastercard.  Don't know about Amex.


----------



## lilmissb

bugger! I want fuschia rolandos but I guess so does the rest of the world!


----------



## rdgldy

I did a presale on the red simples with an amex card-already got the shoes today.


----------



## lilmissb

Cool! Hey if Peter emails you and say he's found one of your shoes does that mean he's snatched it for you? He then told me he had to put them on locator as NY didn't have them. Does this mean I DON'T have the shoes yet? I'm confused!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

that means he's placed an order but you'll have to wait and see if any stores pick it up and actually fulfill the order, because what's in the store is prob different from what the saks system says. peter should get order confirm if the store actually fulfills an order, or some stores email you directly to let you know. it's a cross-your-fingers type thing.


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, SA's check the Saks inventory system to see whether the shoe you want is available at another store.  If so, then they can place an order through store locator.  Unfortunately, it's not the most reliable during sale time.  

Some people are reporting success with getting their shoes though.  Will keep fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh, dammit! I really want my scissor girls and tomorrow they're an extra 50% off!!! Takes it down to $268.50 which is waaaaayyy more affordable for me now with the crap exchange rate!!! I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

Plus I want the tribute sandals too. Found some at Barneys but I want to see if I get them even more discounted. Anyone know if Barneys is reducing further soon?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Jenn, Karwwod and Natassha!!  I love them, Im gonna try my harderst to make them work out.

Thanks Rdgldy, I just ordered the brown watersnake altadama's on sale from Nordies!


----------



## sakura

Wait a minute, the altadamas were on sale?  I thought that they decided to keep them at regular price!  Were they the solid brown ones?


----------



## rainyjewels

lilmissb - the barneys site seems to be selling out the ysl tributes really quickly. when i bought mine, i tried to up the quantity to above 1 to see how many they had, and they had only 1 of each size. as i was checking out, 2 of the other sizes sold out, then i got an email a day later after i placed my order that they were out of stock. i went back to the site to get another color (the purple this time) and as i was checking out, the size i wanted sold out. i had to go back and get the one half size smaller and hurry to check out. i haven't gotten a cancellation email yet so crossing my fingers. i guess my point is, these sandals are super popular and everyone has their eye on it, so i'd be decisive if i were you instead of waiting for a further cut...because who knows when that'll be...!! buy now think later  you can always try to ask for a price adjustment if the price drops soon.


----------



## *Lo

Yes the solid brown ones, and i believe they were on sale I did a phone order and asked the SA, maybe i should check my cc :s


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: This is probably the first mark and the second mark doesn't come until later. Rainy is right the YSL will get sold out before the 2nd mark.That reminds me to go check my local Holts to see if those are going on sale this week.


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> *YaYa, Lo*-love both your purchases!
> Here are my red patent simples, scored from Nordstrom's pre-sale! They are extremely comfy out of the box and so cute!!


 Are those the 70 heel???? Darn it!!! I love them! Did you get a good deal???


----------



## sakura

*cjy*, Nordies had it at 40% off.


----------



## rdgldy

cjy, I got them at 40% off!  They are the 70 mm.


----------



## lilmissb

ARGH! I have transferred some money to my CC account but it may not get transferred in time to have 2 pairs of shoes coming off it! Grrr...I'm freaking out here as I want BOTH! I've decided next sale not to get so involved!!!!! (I say this now but I'm sure I'll change my mind)


----------



## lilmissb

java - will holts have the same discount at all in case I miss out on the pair I've located. What is their website?


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, I think you will need a Canadian shipping address.  I didn't have one so I couldn't order my greasepaint simples over the summer.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Bummer! I have a friend working at Big White in Canada so maybe I can get it shipped there???


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: I doubt the sale will be as good until final cut but by then everything is usually gone. Although, last time my SA did find some hidden gems for me. I asked my SA about the tributes already and he said they aren't going to be on sale this week but eventually will. They came in the purple, blue, all black?? I can't remember seeing the gold trim ones and all gold. Holts doesn't have a website to buy online. I'm going there this week to check things out though and will report back.


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> ^^Bummer! I have a friend working at Big White in Canada so maybe I can get it shipped there???



Yes, that should work!    They only need to ship it within Canada.


----------



## lilmissb

Cool, thanks java. Too many things this season but I've narrowed it down to Scissor Girls or Triclos and the Tribute Sandal. Does anyone know what the Saks SKU is for Triclos and Tribute Sandals in black/bronze? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## javaboo

Holts shipping is weird some SA said they would ship outside of Canada and some won't. I have the Triclos sku I think but its at home.


----------



## sakura

Apparently they changed it recently.  I even tried the main store where some had success getting SAs to ship purchases to the US.  No luck.


----------



## lilmissb

No worries java. Just wanting to make it easier on Peter. If he wants to locate shoes, does he put it in the locator before he charges the credit card or after? I just want to know if I'm in  with a chance or not so I can make contigency plans.


----------



## Alice1979

How about a black Tuesday tease? Got lucky, finding these at the sales .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhhh i looove the triclos!! modeling pics?


----------



## Jönathan

Very nice


----------



## danicky

^^Very pretty!!


----------



## karwood

*Alice: *Lovely!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, Naked, Jonathan, Danicky, and Karwood. I will post modeling pics soon.


----------



## Lynn12

I posted these purchases in the NAP sale thread, but I wanted to share them here as well.  What do you all think?  I do not have any blue CLs so these will look good with navy work outfits (in addition to jeans).  I have the nude patent VPs (gold toe), so do you think that the nude patent Triclo is redundant?  Is it comfortable?  THANKS!!!

*Blue Glittart New Simples*


----------



## Lynn12

*Nude patent Triclos*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lynn they look great!!  i love both pairs!


----------



## lilmissb

*ALICE* - OMG! They are soooo HOT! I want some again....I feel a serious case of shoe envy coming on....


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn* - I  the triclos. Both of them look great!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi !

*Alice* - nice purchase 

*Lynn* - i love this new simples  and they fit perfect on you


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> *Nude patent Triclos*


 GIRL!!!! OMG! I have never seen you post a bad shot! They are TDF on you!!! The color is perfect, PERFECT!


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> I posted these purchases in the NAP sale thread, but I wanted to share them here as well. What do you all think? I do not have any blue CLs so these will look good with navy work outfits (in addition to jeans). I have the nude patent VPs (gold toe), so do you think that the nude patent Triclo is redundant? Is it comfortable? THANKS!!!
> 
> *Blue Glittart New Simples*


 Look at your baby!! Is something in there for ME????????
These are classic. I love both pair on you.


----------



## Jönathan

*Lynn12*, Great pics!

I love the patent nude Triclos


----------



## Katykit01

Barney's Sale


----------



## lilmissb

Nice one Katy!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh i love those katy!


----------



## lilmissb

^^naked - purple ronrons too??? You really did clean up!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^^naked - purple ronrons too??? You really did clean up!


 
peter called me for my credit card info .... soooo ... they better be coming!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks everyone!!!  I just had to put the pics in of Abby.  She was so curious.  

*Katy* - those boots ROCK!!!!  Great choice.


----------



## lilmissb

^^He asked for mine too but I dont know whats going on....so confused. Hope I get my Scissor Girl in Pewter  ush:


----------



## shaq91

Lynn those r both gorgeous! i luv them! they look amazing on u!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^^He asked for mine too but I dont know whats going on....so confused. Hope I get my Scissor Girl in Pewter ush:


 
ohhh i hope you get them!!! he called me for my information this morning .. i love how we just give and have no idea what's even being charged lol.


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks everyone!! They are soo comfy too! I had to get them 1/2 size smaller because the top part of the boot was too big....I guess too many people tried them on..good for me because I do not have to stretch them out...

I plan to wear these to Thanksgiving or the Ornirons I bought on the NAP sale.


----------



## YaYa3

my first CLs ... three new pair!!  i think i'm really liking the boots, although they look really big around the ankle in the picture.  they don't look that way looking down on them with my own eyes.  the last picture, i pulled my jeans up a bit to show the boot.  peter is sending me a pair of black patent decolletes, but who knows when?  should i keep the black patent simples or wait for the decolletes.  so many of you have said that the decolletes are 'sexier,' but at my age, i'm not sure if that's the look i should be going for!  (excuse the cut on my leg ... got in a hurry last night and closed the car door before my leg was out of the way!)


----------



## Katykit01

*Yaya* Great choices!!!! I ordered a pair of Orniron boots too but in camel and they are en-route as we speak 

They all look amazing on you and I for one feel every women no matter age or style should own a pair of black patent decolletes...its kind of like the "little black dress" that everyone women has or should have....

Welcome to club!


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, katy!  peter said i would need an 41 in the black patent decolletes, but all three of my new ones are 40.5.  i hope they work and i hope i get them before next year!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*YaYa!* They rock! Both of them look fabulous but I agree with Katy - def should have a pair of Decolletes too. I'm so jealous I want some ornirons too but I've already allocated this years sales budget! I'll live vicariously through others!


----------



## lilmissb

^^*YaYa* - I can fit anything from 35 in Iowa 70 - 36.5 in Decolletes so you might need that bigger size for Decolletes. 

I'm usually a 35.5 or 36 in most styles but due to sizing can fit either side too! Just make things more clear for you!


----------



## cjy

Yaya there are fab!!!! The boots need some give at the ankles...otherwise you could not walk! They are perfect!


----------



## sara999

Lyn you've got such great gams! I love the new simples


Katy love yout trots


----------



## cjy

Katykit01 said:


> Barney's Sale


 Dear Lordy!!!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Yaya your purchases look great on you!


----------



## rilokiley

Great purchases, everyone!!  I can't wait until my shipment from Saks arrives!!


----------



## YaYa3

*LETSGOSHOPPING*, *CJY*, *LILMISSB* ... thank you!  i'm so happy i found you amazing girls.  you don't know it, but this forum has completely changed my attitude toward life!  i'm comin' alive and i'm lovin' that.  thank you!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww shucks YaYa!  

This family is great isn't it? I feel like I've joined the best online community so I know what you mean!


----------



## laureenthemean

YaYa, gorgeous finds!  You're off to a fantastic start.


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, *LAUREEN*.  only YOU know how hard i've worked at this!  it's been awesome.


----------



## LaDonna

*lo*  lovely!  i hope to own a pair someday!  are those easy to walk in?

*rdgldy*  great find!  those look great on you!

*alice*  very nice!

*katy* those are sexy! 

*lynn* both look fab on you!  those simples are stunning...love that color!

*yaya* congrats! if i had to pick between the simples and decolletes, i would pick the decolletes.  the simples look great on you though!  whatever you decide you really can't go wrong though. love the ornirons!

congrats to everyone on all their new wonderful additions!!!


----------



## archygirl

Ladies, was not able to score anything at Saks sale, despite a late night internet date, but did get a pair of EB suede Rolandos, courtesy of a tPFer!!! They should arrive shortly, I will post pics as SOON as they arrive! I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

congrats, *archygilr!*  don't forget to post pics when you get them!!


----------



## rdgldy

can't wait to see, Arcygirl!!  
Thanks, LaDonna!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> can't wait to see, Arcygirl!!
> Thanks, LaDonna!



Thanks! rdgldy and YaYa3...they should be waiting for me when I return from NJ


----------



## rainyjewels

everyone's new additions look amazing!!!! i seriously can't wait until EVERYONE's saks loot starts pouring in!!!!!! getting ready to post pics of mine.....hehe...


----------



## *Lo

Lynn your new additions are gorgeous, i love the tricolo's and think they are different enough than the VP's to have both nudes.

Yaya Love your new additions especially the booties, they look great on.

Thanks LaDonna!  I think they would be more tolerable when they are broken in.  My left one feels good on but the right one is tight so its uncomfy, but i think they will get better with wear


----------



## danicky

*lo* ,*rdgldy* ,*alice, **katy, **lynn, **yaya* lovely additions ladies!!!


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ohhh i hope you get them!!! he called me for my information this morning .. i love how we just give and have no idea what's even being charged lol.



So do I!!! Oh well, I'll keep my fingers crossed. I've seen some pop up on eBay already. I didn't know the Scissor Girl came in black satin! HOT! Better than leather for sure.


----------



## karwood

*Lynn:*  They both look gorgeous on you. Congrats!
*Katy:  *What a fabulous buy!


----------



## Chaneller

My New Simples in magenta suede


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ WOW!! 

those are amazingly gorgeous! sooo jealous! they lok great on you!


----------



## Chaneller

My brown 5.5 inch Trottinettes


----------



## LaDonna

*chaneller*  oh my, those magenta new simples are pretttty!!!  those were on sale?  love the trottinettes!  congrats!


----------



## Chaneller

LaDonna said:


> *chaneller*  oh my, those magenta new simples are pretttty!!!  those were on sale?  love the trottinettes!  congrats!



Thank you LaDonna!  
My fiance ordered them for me from Germany and I don't think they were on sale yet.


----------



## LaDonna

^ awww, he's sweet!  i can't wait to see your action/outfit shots in those!  they look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*chaneller,* both pair are gorgeous!


----------



## *Lo

Chaneller your additions are sooo beautiful! The color of the magenta is amazing!  

Thanks Danicky!


----------



## evolkatie

chaneller - i love your new purchases! I want those New Simples so bad but I'm banned!


----------



## karwood

*Chaneller:  *Love your new additions!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

omg im in heaven!
I was a CL virgin around 3 weeks ago, and i now cant stop buying them.

sooo pretty!!

heres my latest pride and joy







not sure if my image comes up im new at this sorry >.<


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ ohhh love the nude!


----------



## YaYa3

BEAUTIFUL!!  i like the modeling pic!  girl, how did you DO that???


----------



## karwood

*lilgooseberry: *Your VP Nude are fabulous! Congrats on a very lovely purchase. You  have the symptoms of the "Louboutin Fever", which is very contagious and there is no cure


----------



## lilgooseberry

YaYa3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!  i like the modeling pic!  girl, how did you DO that???


  is that referring to me?

thankew-it was a hard choice between these and 'miss allen' pony leopard ones, i went with the pony, but couldnt resist and went back for the nudes!! =D


----------



## funandsun

I want to be nude too!!!  They're beautiful *lilgooseberry*!


----------



## YaYa3

lilgooseberry said:


> is that referring to me?
> 
> thankew-it was a hard choice between these and 'miss allen' pony leopard ones, i went with the pony, but couldnt resist and went back for the nudes!! =D



ha!  yes, i just thought your second pic of the nudes was funny.  i can't even get a pic of the back of my shoes in the mirror without getting a cramp in my side!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanks
took me a while nearly rolled off my bed- too bad i couldnt get a bit more of the sole in the pic =P


----------



## rainyjewels

pewter lady gres from saks sale - sooo comfy! i think they're a return - there's a receipt in the box from a woman who bought them in may for the EGC event at the full $965 price. hope she snagged a pair back at the sale!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love, love, LOVE them, rainy!!! I'm so jealous. I need a pair of those in my life!!! They look amazing on you. Congrats for snagging them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ gorgeous rainy!


----------



## sdesaye

The Lady Gres look smashing on you!  Great find!!!!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Rainy, those look great on you!


----------



## karwood

*rainy: *I am sooooo jealous! They look amazing on you. I am still waiting to  get any  word  if my pair in a size 39 have been located. I am starting to lose hope


----------



## sakura

*karwood*, me too.  I haven't heard anything about mine either.  *rainyjewels*, great find!


----------



## LaDonna

*lilgooseberry* congrats!  

*rainy* lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

*channeller* - love the colour!
*
lilgooseberry* - stunning! I love CL nudes, esp VP's 

*rainy* - GORGEOUS! I have a thing for LG's.


----------



## jh4200

channeller, those are just beautiful!

lilgooseberry, the nudes are stunning - they make your legs look sooooooo long!

rainy - love, love, love them!  I just wore mine the other day and remembered how much I love these shoes - they look perfect on you!


----------



## shaq91

rainy those look amazing on u!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks surly, naked, sdesaye, mpa, sakura, ladonna, lilmissb (im really purchasing way too many shoes, aren't i lol), jh, and shaq!! now i want them in bordeaux!!! lol...

karwood - i'm crossing my fingers for you. i really hope locator comes through for you. if not, i will keep my eyes open for you, hopefully they'll pop up on ebay at a good price in your size!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I've given up my search for LG's in either yellow or blue satin in 35.5 or 36 - all sold out!!!


----------



## cjy

Rainy, they are simply amazing!


----------



## cjy

lilgooseberry they are stunning and I am very impressed with you picture taking and balancing skills.


----------



## rilokiley

*rainyjewels*, the Lady Gres look so nice on you!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi everyone !

*Katykit* - nice booties 

*yaya* - both pairs are perfect 

*chaneller* - love the color of the simples and the trottinettes are TDF 

*lilgooseberry* -  nude VP's are one of my last buy's too they fit perfect on you 

*rainy* -  hot zzzzz  like always


----------



## lilgooseberry

aw thanks girls!
i feel less guilt now =P


----------



## rdgldy

*rainy, lilgooseberry*-outstanding shoes.  I love both pair.


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks cjy, rilokiley, danielle, and rdgldy!


----------



## JuneHawk

Here are the bronze Scissor Girls I got from the Saks sale.  I picked them up yesterday.  I wouldn't have bought them at full price or even at 40% off but at 70% off....they're beautiful! LOL

Sorry about the crappy pictures. I had to take them with my phone because we just moved yesterday and I have no idea where anything is!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh those look great!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^June! I'm soooooo jealous! They're gorgeous! I hope Peter gets back to me but it's not too hopeful. I'm assuming that if he got my CC details more than 24hrs ago it's probably not hopeful that I actually got anything if I haven't got a reply or any parcels yet.   It's the first time I've dealt with Peter so I'm not sure how he operates and how long it takes.

Oh and June, did you find them TTS?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My new purchases have started arriving:

Black patent Decolletes (finally sold my pair and got the 1/2 size down!):
My only non-sale purchase 





Red satin Armadillos:






Burgundy glittart Ron Rons (these feel SO much higher than my Decolletes for some reason):


----------



## shaq91

Junehawk those look gorgeous on u!
My Purse Addiction all of them look amazing on u!


----------



## lilmissb

*My Purse Addiction* - absolutely gorgeous! Very nice selection you're managed to get ahold of.


----------



## rainyjewels

june - that's a very pretty bronze! i bought the same pair from saks.com, hopefully will get them by this wkend. after seeing your pics, i can't wait!!

MPA - love all the new additions! esp loving the glittart ronrons - i agree that they feel super high, higher than you'd expect, which is why i don't regret returning mine even though i looooooooove them and keep getting drawn to them!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks *shaq*, *lilmissb*, and *rainy*!!!

*Rainy*- unfortunately I can't return them because I bought them from one of the boutiques and sale items are final sale. I think if I walk around in them enough I could get used to them. But I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought they felt really high!


----------



## YaYa3

*My Purse Addiction*- your shoes are gorgeous.  i'm still looking for decolletes just like yours!


----------



## *Lo

June those look fabulous on you!! I also love your nail polish color.

MPA I love all your new additions, I agree about the RonRon's they feel higher than alot of my other 100mm.  I really love your decollette's I cant believe I dont have a pair, you ladies are really tempting me to get them.


----------



## JuneHawk

lilmissb said:


> ^^June! I'm soooooo jealous! They're gorgeous! I hope Peter gets back to me but it's not too hopeful. I'm assuming that if he got my CC details more than 24hrs ago it's probably not hopeful that I actually got anything if I haven't got a reply or any parcels yet.   It's the first time I've dealt with Peter so I'm not sure how he operates and how long it takes.
> 
> Oh and June, did you find them TTS?




Yes, I did find TTS.  They are my only CL that are my true US size and fit perfectly.  My CL size was too big.  Good luck!


----------



## rdgldy

*June,* the scissor girls are beautiful.
*MPA*, love all your new shoes.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks June!


----------



## Stinas

June & MPA - love them!!!!!!


----------



## evolkatie

MPA, my ron ron's feel higher than my decolletes also. Maybe cause theres more toe space in the decolletes?


----------



## Chaneller

Thank you all for your kind words, it means a lot to me since I cannot really talk about designer shoes with my friends and show them anything. They don't understand my passion for handbags, shoes, sunglasses, scarves and perfumes, at all.


----------



## LaDonna

*june *pretty!  love the polish too!

*mpa *love them all! congrats ladies!


----------



## sara999

Chaneller said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, it means a lot to me since I cannot really talk about designer shoes with my friends and show them anything. They don't understand my passion for handbags, shoes, sunglasses, scarves and perfumes, at all.


that's awful...i know how you feel! you've definitely come to the right place, i LOVED your trots...they're so pretty!

everyone's additions are great!

june the bronze looks great against your skin tone


MPA great loot, love the decolletes!

rainy those LG are TDF!


i'm sorry if i forgot anyone!


----------



## babypie

Love the new shoes ladies!


----------



## Alice1979

rainyjewels said:


> pewter lady gres from saks sale - sooo comfy! i think they're a return - there's a receipt in the box from a woman who bought them in may for the EGC event at the full $965 price. hope she snagged a pair back at the sale!
> 
> http://imageshack.us


 
^Gorgoues, Rainy. We could be shoe twins


----------



## missD

My Purse Addiction! What size did you get your glittart Ron Rons in?


----------



## Schnuggeli

I'm afraid to post this... Because it seems that not so many people like this style... But I'm trying...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Schnuggeli said:


> I'm afraid to post this... Because it seems that not so many people like this style... But I'm trying...



They look great on you.  Who cares if others don't care for them.  My motto: If you like it, I love it!


----------



## JuneHawk

I like the Orlan and wanted a pair!


----------



## LaDonna

i like them!  they look great on you *schuggeli*!


----------



## lilmissb

^^I second that! They look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## shaq91

Schnuggeli i think they look amazing on u! u have great legs!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look fantastic on you, *Schnuggeli*!


----------



## *Lo

Schnuggeli They look fab on you!!! I actually looooooove these shoes!!  I really do..how do they fit, do they run small?  narrow?  they look soo great


----------



## Schnuggeli

They DO run 1/2 size smaller. But the suede stretches a bit. Still, size up 1/2  would be better IMO.


----------



## ohNina

Schnuggeli, I love these shoes! I tried them on at the South Coast Plaza boutique and fell in love.  I think I tried them TTS and they were fine.


----------



## Schnuggeli

hmmm... I've got a bit wide feet. So I think that's the reason why I need to size it up.


----------



## xegbl

Pewter Lady Gres from Saks sale ...


----------



## surlygirl

*xegbl* - absolutely gorgeous!!! still hoping to find a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

nice one *xegbl* - would love some but I know I have NO chance!


----------



## LaDonna

*xegbl *those have seriously grown on me.  i want a pair!  love them!


----------



## xegbl

Thanks *surlygirl*, did you keep the pair in bordeaux?

Thanks *lilmissb, ladonna -* yes, this style grew on me too! After seeing all the gorgeous pics on the forum, I've been always wanting a pair... Even though this pair is half a size smaller, I just had to get them. After some stretching, they actually fit just as well as my usual size. So I'm glad it all works out!


----------



## Jönathan

xegbl,

Those Lady Gres are hot


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful lady gres!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

the lady gres are gorgeous!


----------



## Noegirl05

Here are my Babels in Chocolate!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

xegbl said:


> Pewter Lady Gres from Saks sale ...


 


WOW!!! I am soooo glad I have a pair on the way to me!!! YAy!!!


----------



## sakura

Beautiful Lady Gres *xegbl*!  Still hoping I scored a pair.


----------



## taydev

^^^those lady gres are gorgeous. i need a pair in blue satin. and they look comfy!


----------



## shaq91

xegbl those look amazing on u!


----------



## lilmissb

*noegirl* they look great on you!


----------



## cjy

Don't you just love them Noe?????? They are so pretty on you!!!!!


----------



## xegbl

*Jonathan, rdgldy, nakedmosher2of3, noegirl05, sakura, taydev, shaq91: *thanks everyone for your compliments. 

Congrats, Noegirl05!!


----------



## neonnights

First post for me! yay! but here it goes! fun!

[img=http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/9884/92211700nz7.th.jpg]


----------



## neonnights

[img=http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/9884/92211700nz7.jpg]
[img=http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/92211700nz7.jpg/1/w640.png]

oops


----------



## neonnights

i'm the worst


----------



## shaq91

^^ those r all gorgeous! would luv to see modeling pics!


----------



## kaeleigh

Schnuggeli said:


> I'm afraid to post this... Because it seems that not so many people like this style... But I'm trying...


 
They look great on you! I like them in red the best. They are beautiful Valentine's Day shoes.  I know I'm a little early.


----------



## neonnights

Here go some more.


----------



## thoang0705

Gorgeous shoes everyone!!


----------



## neonnights

shaq91 said:


> ^^ those r all gorgeous! would luv to see modeling pics!




they don't fit me! =0P  I'm a guy and i can't wear them but i love them so I buy them and I let my sister and mom wear them whenever they want....and they do!!  They have their own personal pair that I gift them but these are my personal collection! fun!


----------



## shaq91

neonnights said:


> they don't fit me! =0P  I'm a guy and i can't wear them but i love them so I buy them and I let my sister and mom wear them whenever they want....and they do!!  They have their own personal pair that I gift them but these are my personal collection! fun!



o well im a guy also but why do u buy them if u dont wear them? have ur sister model them then haha.


----------



## thoang0705

neonnights, can I be your sister?


----------



## Chins4

Schnuggeli said:


> I'm afraid to post this... Because it seems that not so many people like this style... But I'm trying...


 
They look fantastic on you  I just  that colour - congrats


----------



## LaDonna

thoang0705 said:


> neonnights, can I be your sister?


 
i know right, me too LOL!


----------



## danicky

Beautiful shoes ladies!!!


----------



## neonnights

LaDonna said:


> i know right, me too LOL!



I get that all the time!  My girlfriends come over and borrow things all the time! lol
The worst is when i get things that fit no one I know... I have a gorgeous zac posen that's never been seen and Those Dior extreme Gladiator shoes also just sit here to be looked at....bummer!


----------



## *Lo

Pewter New SImples!!!!  $208!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lo*, great score!


----------



## lilmissb

^^wow! Lo that's great!!!


----------



## cjy

Nice shoes neonnights. I wish I had a brother who liked shoes! Lucky sisters.


----------



## LaDonna

**lo* nice!  congrats!


----------



## *Lo

Thank you rdgldy, lilmissb, and lodonna!!


----------



## YaYa3

*LO*!  great shoe and GREAT deal!  wish i'd scored something so awesome at such an awesome price.  congrats!


----------



## cllover

My loves!


----------



## rdgldy

*cllover*, stunning!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks YaYa!!!  Im pretty excited im usually not a good sale shopper.

cllover OMG your purchases are TDF!!!!  Magenta declic's are amazing and the decolettes are so classic and sexy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Cllover- love them both! The magenta declics are TDF!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh lovely cllover!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*cllover* love both pairs!


----------



## lilmissb

*cllover!* I'm having shoe envy!!!   Nice loves.


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* what a great deal. Congrats!

*cllover,* love them both!


----------



## cjy

cllover said:


> My loves!


----------



## keya

gorgeous, cllover!


----------



## cllover

Thanks, ladies!  I love them, love them, love them!  Really odd, but my decolletes are actually more comfortable than the declics - I have strange feet.


----------



## JuneHawk

Clover...beautiful Declics!  I want them.


----------



## babypie

Yay *Lo*, we'r shoe twins! You're going to love those pewter NS, I wear mine all the time.


----------



## babypie

*cllover* those are perfect purchses! Both classics.


----------



## Jönathan

*cllover*, those declic's are absolutely gorgeous!! The decollete's are stunning as well.


----------



## shaq91

cllover they're gorgeous! they look amazing on u!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lo said:


> Pewter New SImples!!!!  $208!!!



What a score!!! They are stunning! Congrats, Lo!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rainyjewels said:


> pewter lady gres from saks sale - sooo comfy! i think they're a return - there's a receipt in the box from a woman who bought them in may for the EGC event at the full $965 price. hope she snagged a pair back at the sale!




These look amazing on you!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Danicky, and Babypie (TWINS!!), and Jet!!


----------



## jobaker

Schnuggeli said:


> I'm afraid to post this... Because it seems that not so many people like this style... But I'm trying...


  I have these and I love them too.  They are great.


----------



## Evenstar

My latest addition: Ron Ron 85mm in red glittart  I can't get over how comfy they are!!


----------



## Alice1979

^They look gorgeous on you, Evenstar. congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

^^HOT! Super buy Evenstar. They look comfy too.


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks alice1979 and lilmissb 

I think they are now my new "simples"


----------



## DC-Cutie

lovely additons, Ladies !


----------



## rdgldy

*Evenstar,* those look great on you.

Here are my sale find, black leather scissor girls.  They are stunning in person-I didn't give them a second glance until I saw how great they looked on some TPFrs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous! i love those in black!


----------



## Jönathan

*rdgldy,* Those scissor girls are really gorgeous and they look amazing on you


----------



## lilmissb

^^*rdgldy* - nice sale score! I def prefer them in leather. Do love them in red and black satins though.


----------



## keya

Gorgeous additions, everyone!


----------



## LaDonna

*evenstar* lovely!

*rdgldy* pretty!  love your polish also!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, *L*, I'm soo jealous!!    If Saks hadn't screwed me over, I'd be your twin!   Congrats girl!!! 

* Evenstar* - I LOVE red glittart... your new babies are beautiful!! 

* rdgldy* - What a fabulous score... they look so great on you!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

LEF said:


> I just got my first pair of Louboutins a few weeks ago and I adore them. 85 mm heel and very practical and classic. Hopefully my collection will grow; I envy some of the collections that I have seen around here!!!


 
what are these called? TIA!!


----------



## rdgldy

*naked, jonathan, lilmis, keya*, *fiery* and *ladonna*-thanks!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Minal!!!Maybe there is still hope with returns.

Rdgldy those look GORGEOUS on you! Congrats.

Evanstar congrats! Love them  (I have them too in 100mm)


----------



## foxycleopatra

moodysmom10 said:


> what are these called? TIA!!



Those should be the "Hai" pump version (also comes in a slingback).


----------



## cllover

rdgldy said:


> *Evenstar,* those look great on you.
> 
> Here are my sale find, black leather scissor girls.  They are stunning in person-I didn't give them a second glance until I saw how great they looked on some TPFrs.


They look great on you!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

foxycleopatra said:


> Those should be the "Hai" pump version (also comes in a slingback).


 
thanks!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Great purchases Ladies!!


----------



## Stinas

Lovely additions everyone!!


----------



## nancypants

hi everyone. loubie noob here. i was wondering if you ladies can tell me the style name of jonathan's profile picture? it's the black patent peep toe with the red tip? i'd loooooove to get my hands on a pair of those or non patent in 36.5 and i can't seem to find them online anywhere??
thanks!


----------



## JRed

nancypants said:


> hi everyone. loubie noob here. i was wondering if you ladies can tell me the style name of jonathan's profile picture? it's the black patent peep toe with the red tip? i'd loooooove to get my hands on a pair of those or non patent in 36.5 and i can't seem to find them online anywhere??
> thanks!



the patent peep toes are called very prive and they can be found here:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat17440733


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous new additions, everyone!  I had to go back too many pages to name you all by name, but amazing scores, ladies!

Special shout out to rdgldy, my once again shoe twin - the SGs look fantastic on you!


----------



## xboobielicousx

great additions everyone!!! congrats


----------



## karwood

I have MIA from here since the 26th and this thread has been moving very quickly. 
I love everybodys new additions! They are ALL gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Lovely new additions, everyone!!! we have been shopping for sure


----------



## natassha68

here are a few new additions..


----------



## *Lo

OMG NAtassha!!!  GREAT new additions!  I love them all the purple is gorgeous and the C'est Moi's are one of my favorite booties ever.  CONGRATS they all look fabulous on you


----------



## shaq91

natassha those r all amazing! i luv them all! they look soo hot on u lol!


----------



## _Danielle_

yeehaaa *natassha*  are this the purple suede bables I  it


----------



## cyranob

Some actual shoots:


----------



## nancypants

JRed said:


> the patent peep toes are called very prive and they can be found here:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat17440733


 

thanks!

do these ever go on sale?


----------



## Alice1979

^They are under the classic collection, therefore the chances of them go on sale are slim.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Cllover they are gorgeous!


----------



## noah8077

cyranob said:


> Some actual shoots:


 

So pretty!  Where did you get them BTW?


----------



## lulabee

natassha68 said:


> here are a few new additions..


 OMG, all sooo gorgeous! I need some Astraqueens ASAP!


----------



## natassha68

thanks everyone


----------



## lilmissb

*natassha *- I'm in  with your purple babels. I can't believe I hesitated about buying them!!!
*
cyranob* - love the declics. I too would love to know where you got them from?


----------



## Chins4

Natasha those purple babels were MADE for you


----------



## samhainophobia

The purple Babels are unreal.


----------



## Evenstar

Lovely additions, everyone!

I wasn't initially a fan of the booties in general, but after seeing Natasha's modelling pics, I'm coming around to them. They look really nice esp. with opaques


----------



## rdgldy

thank you everyone!  I wore my scissor girls at work today for the full day, and they were pretty comfortable!!!

Congrats to everyone on the gorgeous purchases!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

My new additions...

Dark Brown Very Prive I will have to use my foot petals with these cause my feet keep sliding forward and I have some space in the back.







Black Decollete


----------



## DC-Cutie

Muy Bueno, Southern-Belle


----------



## lilmissb

*Southern Belle*, they are fantastic aquisitions!


----------



## *Lo

Southern Belle those are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Jönathan

*natassha, *

Your new additions are gorgeous and those purple suede babels are amazing!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow!! CL lovers has pumped cash back into the economy with shoe purchases alone. No wonder gas prices are going down. jk. LOL! congrats on all of these purchases ladies, they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^jimmyshoogirl, where are your jaws? I wanna look and live vicariously!


----------



## viba424

What is the heel height on those? They are amazing!

-- Oops! The picture didnt show up. They are the nude delics on the previous page.



cyranob said:


> Some actual shoots:


----------



## cjy

yes jimmys and thanks to YOU I was one of them!!!!! LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilmissb said:


> ^^jimmyshoogirl, where are your jaws? I wanna look and live vicariously!


TRUST ME... I would like to know this same thing. I want to live vicariously through me too! I had NGG to re-list so I could get the cash back and use my coupon and it kinda slowed the process a little, so the should be here sometime this week.

Cjy, glad to serve the economy! LOL!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

everyone new additions look amazing!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Nice Ladies!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^well I look forward to seeing them IRL or as close as I'm getting to it soon* jimmyshoogirl*!!


----------



## evolkatie

I posted these in my collection thread but weeee I have a new favorite shoe  Ignore my legs and the freaky looking veins


----------



## lilmissb

Very pretty! Sorry my work monitor is crap, are they black patent rolandos?


----------



## noah8077

Those are b-e-autiful!


----------



## rainyjewels

holy bejeezus!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are black patent rolandos right??? i am at a loss for words. they're STUNNING!!!!! oh no....did i pick the wrong color/material?? they look AMAZING on you!! so shiny!


----------



## evolkatie

Yes they are black patent. I LOVE THEM! OMG I can't believe I didn't have a pair before, they are so comfy lol.


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful, Katie!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks  Hopefully they last me until I save up for anemones lol


----------



## rainyjewels

katie - they're so comfy for you? how did you size?


----------



## lilmissb

^^Really??? Comfy? Maybe I should snap all the rolandos I can up right now. I need black patent right now then!


----------



## evolkatie

rainyjewels said:


> katie - they're so comfy for you? how did you size?



I went all the way up to a 38. The 37s & 37.5's fit but they squished my toes. I have long toes so with the 38s, I still have very minimal slippage. Nothing that a heel grip won't fix. I figured that my feet will get bigger in the summer so they would be perfect then


----------



## rainyjewels

sorry, i forget...what's your usual CL size? like in simples or VPs/NPs? i'm thinking sizing could be key to comfort here....hmmm...


----------



## evolkatie

My sizing is weeird... I can wear a 36.5 in NPs. 37 in New Simple. 37.5 in Simples. My VP size ranges from 36.5-37.5 depending on the material.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow Katie!! I love them. We need more pics! LOL!

OT: but what color floors are those? Do they have a matte finish?


----------



## surlygirl

katie - the rolandos look amazing on you! love them.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks! I think they're some sort of cherry? I think they're laminate floors so thats why they look matte. Wood floors are too high maintenance w/ so many dogs running around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*evolkatie - *that's it.....  I was just  on the phone with a fellow tPFer talking about Rolando's.  You have made that choice real easy.  They look beautiful on you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

We have wood floors, but I wanted bamboo, so I don't like these. I would think wood floors would be easier to clean with dogs. Shows what I know!


----------



## evolkatie

oh I wanted bamboo also! I really like the way they feel for some odd reason but I don't really have a choice in the house cause it's not mine. Wood holds up well but if we ever had to replace anything cause of pet 'stains', it would be cheaper to replace laminate. 

Thanks DC 

Everyone really needs a pair lol


----------



## *Lo

Katie I loooooove the Rolandos they look perfect on you!  Congrats I love them in black they look so pretty!

Off topic I love your puppy in your av's face!  Soooo cute!  What breed is that?


----------



## LavenderIce

You've seen her in my action pics, but here she is in her first CLs, my sidekick, my partner in crime, my "favorite only" sister and her hot pink Simples:












Her HG #2 fuschia C'est Mois (with HG #1 being taupe cest mois pics to come):


----------



## lilmissb

^^Love those *HOT PINK* simples!


----------



## evolkatie

omg lav, those are hot!!! YAY you got your sis hooked! are you guys the same size? you can share shooes!


----------



## LavenderIce

I wish we could share shoes, but she's a 39.5 in her Simples and 40 in the C'est Mois.  I'm just looking forward to action shots where we're both wearing CLs.  Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## thoang0705

They look great on her lav!  Katie, those shoes are TDF!


----------



## cyranob

lilmissb said:


> *cyranob* - love the declics. I too would love to know where you got them from?



I purchased them from "naturalgasgirl" via Ebay


----------



## luxlover

Lavender, tell your sister for me that I adore her action pics of the Fuschia Cest Moi! Great pics, and the shoe looks gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks cyranob! She's got a few good things.


----------



## JRed

OMG!  Your sister's Simple pumps are so nice, LavenderIce!  She's my size too!  If she ever gets sick of them....


----------



## lilmissb

BTW, where did you score these if you don't mind me asking?




evolkatie said:


> I posted these in my collection thread but weeee I have a new favorite shoe  Ignore my legs and the freaky looking veins


----------



## keya

evolkatie ~ Gorgeous! 


Lav ~ I love both pairs!!


----------



## keya

Southern-Belle ~ Gorgeous new additions! 


natassha ~ Love them all!  


cyranob ~ Your declics are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## rilokiley

*evolkatie*, those black patent rolandos are gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

Great additions everyone!*

LavenderIce, *I love your sister's hot pink simple's 

*Evolkatie, *Those rolando's look amazing on you


----------



## natassha68

Thank you all for the nice comments on the purple babel's and the rest of the bunch .... did want to comment about sizing, I only went a half size up in all of mine, so Im guessing they really need to be tried on before purchasing  

*Evol*- LOVE your new rolando's !!!!  gorgeous


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the hot pink simples!


----------



## sakura

*LavenderIce*, those hot pink simples are stunning!  Are those the fuxia ones?


----------



## sakura

lilmissb said:


> BTW, where did you score these if you don't mind me asking?



I think Saks just got a new shipment in.  Bergdorf Goodman and Neiman Marcus websites also have them on pre-order.


----------



## shaq91

evolkatie those look amazing on u!
Lav's Sister those r gorgeous and u look amazing in them!


----------



## sara999

love the rolandos katie! lav your sister looks great in the fuxia!


----------



## Alice1979

evolkatie said:


> I posted these in my collection thread but weeee I have a new favorite shoe  Ignore my legs and the freaky looking veins


 
They look fabulous on you . Congrats. I need to seriously consider them... in pink!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Aww thanks everyone!  Now that I got her into CLs, I'm trying to get her to join tpf.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lav sister, you MUST join!!! BTW, love your shoes, lav sister!


----------



## Katykit01

Sorry for the delay on this post but I am a bit backed up due to the Holiday this past weekend...

Last week my Ornirons arrived from NAP!!

Besides the fact that the zipper cuts the back part of my leg
These are quite comfy!


----------



## noah8077

My new lovelies!!!


----------



## jh4200

Katie, those rolandos, oh my god...amazing.

Lav, you sister looks so great - the pink simples are such an outstanding color!  Not to mention one of the funniest watermarks I've ever seen!

Katy, love the ornirons! 

Noah, the SGs are TDF in red satin, they look great on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

Noah, they are beautiful in red!


----------



## Southern-Belle

noah8077 said:


> My new lovelies!!!



Love these.  I have a thing for red!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks jh, june, and SB!  I love them!  Just need some Foot Petals and Scotchgard and then I am good to go!


----------



## lilmissb

*Katy* - beautiful addition to your collection!

*noah* - I  your red satin SG! Just beautiful and so striking.


----------



## LavenderIce

katy--the ornirons are beautiful on you.

noah--the SGs are drop dead gorgeous.  Good luck with the padding, they are too gorgeous to let go.


----------



## Katykit01

*Noah* Those SG are TDF!!!

*Katie*
 Those Rolandos look amazing on you...I have to add a pair to my collection soon


----------



## lilgooseberry

noah8077 said:


> My new lovelies!!!



oh may days! they look gorgeous! in love already! again... =p


----------



## evolkatie

This thread is so hard to keep up w/ lol.

Katy - Those ornirons are so cool! I didn't know they came in that color! COngrats!
Noah - I LOVE THOSE on you!!! And your toes are cute too!!

Thanks everyone for the lovly comments


----------



## MsFrida

noah8077 said:


> My new lovelies!!!


 

Oooooh c***p  Didn't even like this style until 20 second ago haha.. They look amazing on you!


----------



## archygirl

These babies arrived today, courtesy of a WONDERFUL tPFer, Lynn12! THANKS for the EBs, I adore them! 
They came wrapped in electric blue tissue paper (how lovely!) and I tore the paper to get at the box, sorry Steph about that. These make up for not scoring any sale shoes!


----------



## noah8077

GASP!  I love them.  I need those!  Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Katy, Noah, and Archy, I love them!!

Noah, you must keep them, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*katykit*- I've never seen the ornirons in that color!  Cute!!
*noah*- The red is so pretty and festive!
*archygirl*- I looove the EB rolandos!!


----------



## archygirl

rilokiley said:


> *katykit*- I've never seen the ornirons in that color! Cute!!
> *noah*- The red is so pretty and festive!
> *archygirl*- I looove the EB rolandos!!


 
They are Mets blue! Go Mets! Thanks...rilokiley!


----------



## Katykit01

*Archy*Those EB Rolandos are AMAZING!!! Now I definitely need to purchase a pair of Rolandos!


----------



## archygirl

noah8077 said:


> My new lovelies!!!


 
I did not like this style, until I saw yours! Incredible!!


----------



## sdesaye

I love those Red Satin Scissor Girls - There's just something spectacular about CL Red Satin shoes----Almost any style is killer.


----------



## rilokiley

archygirl said:


> They are Mets blue! Go Mets! Thanks...rilokiley!



yay!!  another Mets fan!! 

... now I just need to get my hands on some EB Declics


----------



## archygirl

rilokiley said:


> yay!! another Mets fan!!
> 
> ... now I just need to get my hands on some EB Declics


 
I shall keep an eye out for you...us Mets fans need to stick together!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Archygirl those are LOVELY!! I have to add a colorful suede shoe into my collection!!


----------



## lilmissb

*archy* - LOVE the EB!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

EB rocks!


----------



## archygirl

These are my two suedes: EB Rolandos and Fuschia Fontanettes

What colors should I add? Yellow declic? Green rolando?
Thanks, *June, lilmissb, mistyknightwin*!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hmmm, archy I think you need some yellow or green too. Maybe the christmas shoe (as June refers to them). Green Declics or Rolandos but at least the Rolandos are on sale.


----------



## rainyjewels

ohhhhhhhh eb rolandos ...... you should add yellow declics!!! those look amazing!!

noah - gorgeous, as always. SGs in red satin are so TDF. wish i could wear them comfortably!


----------



## LaDonna

*natassha* love all of your shoes!  i never like the astra queens, but they look damn good on you.  especially w/ the tights!  congrats on all your lovelies!

*cyranob* very pretty!

*southern-belle*  you picked two great classics!  congrats!

*evolkatie*  love those!

*lavenderice*  those pink simples are gorgeous!  pink c'est mois...tdf!  i love pink!  can't wait to see you and your sissy action shots!

*katykit*  love those booties! 

*noah* stunning!

*archy*  simply gorgeous!  love both pairs!

congrats to everyone


----------



## noah8077

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my new SG's!  I really love them, and love them more that I got them on sale!!!!!


----------



## Jönathan

noah8077 said:


> My new lovelies!!!


 

*noah8077,*



OMG!!! Those are so beautiful and they look amazing on you


----------



## iimewii

noah8077 said:


> My new lovelies!!!


 
OMG noah8077 your Red Satin is Fabulous.


----------



## Miss_Q

I got my Cynthia Black Patent Wedges back from the cobbler.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahh everyone's new pairs are amazing!!!

i especially looove the red satin SGs! holy cow those are striking!


----------



## rdgldy

*Katie, Lav, Katy, Noah, Archygirl, Miss Q*-wonderful, gorgeous shoes!


----------



## dialmee

Everyone's CLs are BEAUTIFUL!!!! My first pair is on its way and I can't wait!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My new additions- neon pink patent Simples and red satin Pass. (I can never remember how to spell it). I looove the Simples (the color wouldn't show up on camera) but I'm not sold on the others yet. I'm not brave enough to post modeling pics of these because I am way past due for a pedicure!


----------



## macristina29

got this awhile ago...haven't worn them yet...might wear them on my birthday on Saturday... i  my new christian louboutin


----------



## rdgldy

*MPA*, I love the simples!!! Great color.
*Macristina*-happy birthday-lovely shoes.


----------



## pursemonkey

^I just bought the exact same pair! (nude Maternas) I'm waiting for them to arrive along with a pair of black Yoyos and crossing my fingers they both fit. These will be my first CLs so I'm sooo excited for them to arrive!! Love seeing everyone's gorgeous shoes. I can feel the obsession taking hold, lol!


----------



## rilokiley

*MPA*, gorgeous shoes!  I'd love to see how the Passementerie (I think ) look on!


----------



## lilmissb

*Miss_Q* - they look good!

*MPA* - Fabulous additions! I love the Satin Passementeries (I think that's how it's spelt?) We only got them in suede. The satin looks so much better.

*macristina29* - modelling pics when you do please!


----------



## xboobielicousx

archygirl - I LOVE the EB rolandos! they are one of my favs!  congrats

noah - WOW! those satin SG look BEAUTIFUL on you...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've got something patent and python to share, bu I'm a little tipsy do I'll share whenn I'm sober sometime tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hahahaha!!! Sometimes you get the best pics when you're tipsy


----------



## YaYa3

*DC-Cutie* ... you're not supposed to drink and type!!!!!


----------



## goodmornin

^^but that's when its most fun!!! (that's also when I write "catch up" emails to friends)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm sober and ready to go!!!!  Ladies go light on a drink called Champagne Cocktail - wowzers.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I guess that answers my question.

ARGH!!! PYTHON! Nice one! Are they camel decolletes?

Beautiful DC! Modelling shots please!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lilmissb said:


> ^^I guess that answers my question.
> 
> ARGH!!! PYTHON! Nice one! Are they camel decolletes?
> 
> Beautiful DC! Modelling shots please!



Yes, those are decolletes.  Modeling pics to come...


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ love it, DC-Cutie!!! Champagne and CLs! :tispy:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh i can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie both of them r gorgeous! can't wait for modeling pics!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love them DC!! Congrats!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC those are amazing, I'm really crazy about the python ones though, are those the horatios? Can't wait for modeling pics!


----------



## evolkatie

DC what great purchases! I LOVE those horatios! I tried them on a month or so ago and they are sooo hot!


----------



## YaYa3

you scored BIG, *DC-Cutie*!  can't wait to see them in modeling pics!


----------



## karwood

*natassha:* Love your new Cest Mois ad purple suede Babels!!
*cyrnaoob:*  Your Nude Declics are Beautiful!
*southern-belle:* Your CLs are lovely! Congrats!
*katie:* Absolutely gorgeous! They look amazing on you.
*lav: *Your sister's CLs are fabulous! Give her my Congrats!
*noah: *Love your Red Satin SG! THey are perfect to wear at a holiday party!
*katy: *Love your booties! After a few wear, hopefully the back zipper won't feel as tight as right now.
*archygirl: *Love your Rolandos and Fontanetes! Next color should be yellow.
*Miss_Q* They look lovely!
*MPA* Love all your new additions! Congrats!
*DC: * What great finds! They are both fabulous!
*macristina:* They are lovely. Can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## sdesaye

These are my special order Madeleine's (39.5). The (Horatio Street) boutique just sent me these pics and I'll post modeling pictures when I get them (Friday).


----------



## Alice1979

^These are super hot. Can't wait to see the modeling pics.


----------



## shaq91

sdesaye those r hot!!! can't wait for the modeling pics also!


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie, I'd like a champagne cocktail and your python horatios, please. Thank you!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice shoes *sdesaye* can't wait for modelling pics!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Loubs, from Santa

I cannot wait for them to arrive, a good first pair to start my red sole obsession!


----------



## karwood

*sdesye: *Beautiful! Can't wait to see the modeling pics!
*SLC: *Lovely gift from Santa!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> DC-Cutie, I'd like a champagne cocktail and your python horatios, please. Thank you!




I'll gladly spot you a Champagne cocktail, but you'll have to beat me for the horatios


----------



## sdesaye

Oh!  Wow, I love those python Horatio's.  They look lovely on you.


----------



## YaYa3

i LOVE those frickin' decolletes, *DC*!  they look great on you.


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie wow! Those both look amazing on u! Enjoy!


----------



## b00mbaka

:boxing: Where do you live? I'm coming for those horatios! LOL! They both look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*sdesaye, DC, SLC*-very nice!!


----------



## lilmissb

*DC* - LOVE your shoes! Did you get them on sale? I can't imagine the Decolletes went on sale? If so, why did I miss them?


----------



## *Lo

DC I LOOOOOOVE your new purchases!!! They look fabulous on you, CONGRATS.  Where did you get the python horatios?


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> :boxing: Where do you live? I'm coming for those horatios! LOL! They both look great on you!




Ummm, I'm in the CL witness protection program.   My location is being safeguarded for my feet protection - 

Thanks, B00M


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you ladies*
lilmissb* - Unfortunately, they weren't on sale. 

**Lo* - I got them from Saks, Chevy Chase.  They were part of a new shipment that came in yesterday.


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-Cutie*, I'm jealous! They are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## *Lo

Thanks DC!!! they didnt have my size, ill just admire yours


----------



## lulabee

DC, really gorgeous! You've got fab legs too!


----------



## Southern-Belle

lulabee said:


> DC, really gorgeous! You've got fab legs too!



 She sure does.


----------



## rainyjewels

my new paillettes decolts...this must be one of my top 3 fav styles. so comfy and so hot! love it!!!


----------



## YaYa3

WOW!  those are gorgeous!  put them on and show us!!!!


----------



## mscupcake

*Rainy* those are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

^^here here, I want modelling pics too *rainy!*


----------



## rainyjewels

i'm glad you guys like them!! took some quick modeling pics...sorry they're not that great!


----------



## YaYa3

they're gorgeous and they great on you!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks yaya!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*rainy*, they look so glamorous!!


----------



## fmd914

Rainy and DC - Wow!!!!  Love anything python, decollete or shiny!!!!  You ladies have all 3!!!!


----------



## noah8077

rainy those are so pretty!


----------



## fmd914

Posted other pics in the pink Rolando thread, but here are a few more including the pose made famous by Kam ...



















Sorry the photos are a little crappy.  I need to reset my camera.  The color is pretty much true to form though....


----------



## lilmissb

*rainy *- very sexy! Now I want something in pailettes. Uh oh!


----------



## lilmissb

FMD - are they pink python rolandos? What season? They're so nice.


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone!!!! fmd - LOVE the rolandos! amazing!


----------



## xboobielicousx

fmd - OMG...pink...python...rolandos    They are absolutely TDF and look breathtaking on you!

dc - i dont own any decolletes but you are making me want some ...both of your new additions are gorgeous


----------



## fmd914

lilmissb said:


> FMD - are they pink python rolandos? What season? They're so nice.


 

lilmissb - yes they are pink python rolandos.  Some of us (i know Asha and myself) that placed orders for pink patent rolandos from saks.com received pink python instead of pink patent.  A nice surprise 

thanks - lilmissb, rainy and  xboobie!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Wow! That's awesome *fmd*. All for the plain price so that's even better! Do you know if the turquiose will be the same solid colour at all?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Fmd*- you are seriously the exotics queen!!! Those are TDF!


----------



## creighbaby

Here are my Rolandos, which I got for my birthday in October 2007 and have never been worn because they are too tight in the toe box. 

And also a pair that I don't know the name of. I bought them at a DVF sample sale about six years ago for $100. I knew nothing about CL at the time, but I loved the color. I ended up getting married in these instead of the MBs that I'd bought for the wedding. As you can see, I've worn them quite a bit and was bad about storage.

Can someone tell me the name of my red shoes?

The were both on their way to the Leather Spa for treatment. The Rolandos to get stretched and the TKTKs to get a new lift as I lost one during the summer.


----------



## lolitablue

OK, ladies! Love all the exotics on DC and fmd!! Rainy, yours are TDF, too.

I got my purchases from Saks Madness and I am so thrilled. Here they are
Miss Lady Grant and Ros Gold VPs. Love them! I am so thrilled. Need to leather guarde them before they go out but I am so excited!!


----------



## creighbaby

One more shot of the red shoes and a previously posted shot of my python privatita.

That's the sum total of my CL collection. When I get them back from the cobbler I will take modeling shots.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita- what good finds! Love love love the rose gold VPs


----------



## YaYa3

oh, how CUTE are those miss lady grants????  they look AWESOME on.  i had no idea they were that beautiful.  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*lolita*, how do the lady grants fit?  tts?  up?  down?


----------



## lolitablue

Yes, Yaya! They are Miss Lady Grants.  They feel like they are ready to go out for me.  No breaking in period or nothing!  They are lovely!!!

They are TTS on my CL size which is 39.5.  I am a US 8.5.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Wow, love the lady grants. My bf hates them and thinks they look like steel capped boots! Pffft, what does he know! Those rose gold VP's are stunning.


----------



## ceseeber

My c'est moi's arrived today. I had to go hunt them down at the local post office, but well worth it. These were purchased off of eBay, from a nice seller. (please excuse the dog hair on the hardwood floor)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous!!! ^^^ must ... resist ... turqoise!


----------



## lolitablue

lilmissb said:


> ^^Wow, love the lady grants. My bf hates them and thinks they look like steel capped boots! Pffft, what does he know! Those rose gold VP's are stunning.


 


They are perfect for my line of work!! Also, I forgot to say thank you to jimmyshoo and xboobielicous b/c thanks to them I was able to nail these babies!!!  I bugged the bejezus out of them!! LOL

Thank you, guys!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too! I work for a conservative company so those are rather dignified for work!


----------



## lolitablue

lilmissb said:


> ^^Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too! I work for a conservative company so those are rather dignified for work!


 
They are corporate for corporate World, thus sexy enough, I would say!


----------



## rainyjewels

whoa, those lady grants look amazing on! i wasn't a fan of them from the stock photos but they look very edgy on you! love love love!


----------



## Stinas

Great purchases everyone!!!!  THey all make me drool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shopalicious

fmd914 said:


> lilmissb - yes they are pink python rolandos.  Some of us (i know Asha and myself) that placed orders for pink patent rolandos from saks.com received pink python instead of pink patent.  A nice surprise
> 
> thanks - lilmissb, rainy and  xboobie!




I am trying to put in my order now and see if that will happen to me as well


----------



## lilmissb

^^Maybe I should too?!


----------



## hlp_28

rainyjewels said:


> i'm glad you guys like them!! took some quick modeling pics...sorry they're not that great!


 
rainy - I really love the decoltissimo !!!! I wish i can find somewhere that have my size !!! Do you have to size down??


----------



## *Lo

Rainy I LOOOVE the paillettes!  they look GORGEOUS

FMD those python rolandos are TDF!

Lolita Love the new purchases!! Especially the VP's

Ceceeber love the c'est moi's


----------



## shoeaddict1979

My 2 pairs of very much loved Louboutins. The Very Prives are surprisingly comfortable and they elicit plenty of compliments from total strangers. I love them sooo much. The Activas are yet to be christened ... but they are so delicate I'm almost to afraid to wear them out in case someone spills a cocktail all over them (probably me, lol).


----------



## lolitablue

Shoeaddict! Those VP are awesome! Now that I know how they fit, I cannot help but to drool over them!! Lovely!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoeAddict - very, pretty
FMD - I have died!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful shoes ladies


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Thanks all!
Lolita - just checked out your rose gold VPs - they are so beautiful! I would love a pair in nude with the burgundy tip but I don't think there's a chance in hell. Or the nude pailettes. I think all those have been and gone though. Aren't they super comfortable shoes? I've had many a late night in them with no problems at all. (Except for falling down cracks in the pavement - devastating!).


----------



## JuneHawk

They are beautiful!  I want a pair!



fmd914 said:


> Posted other pics in the pink Rolando thread, but here are a few more including the pose made famous by Kam ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos are a little crappy.  I need to reset my camera.  The color is pretty much true to form though....


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Purchases Ladies!


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone for the lovely compliments! shoeaddict - the tortoise VPs will always be one of my favs, so gorgeous!

hlp - if i go with my usual size in decolts, the toebox fits perfectly but there is some heel slippage, which is easily fixed with heel grips. the paillettes i just got, i sized down half a size and they fit perfectly but the toebox is slightly tight. you should def hunt down a pair! they're sooooo gorgeous and one of the most comfy styles, imo.


----------



## jh4200

I have been so bad about keeping up this past week, craziness at work makes getting on here hard - I apologize if I missed anyone, all your new additions are lovely!

DC-Cutie - fantastic!  The python is a gorgeous print and I love those decolletes!  And champagne cocktail is my absolute favorite drink.

Sdesaye, those came out amazing!  I cannot wait to see your modeling pics.

SLCsocialite - excellent first pair, congrats!

Rainy, where did you find those!  They are so glamorous - I need more pailletes!

FMD - the pink python is stunning.  Just stunning.

Creighbaby, I'm sorry your rolandos hurt, because, they're really beautiful.  The other pair is also gorgeous and so unique.

Lolita, excellent scores!  The lady grants are so much better in modeling pics than stock pics, and of course the rose gold is gorgeous.

cseeber, love the turquoise suede - it's delicious!

shoeaddict - two great pairs!  I have the tortoise VPs on their way to me now, I cannot wait to get them, especially seeing your pic.  And the activas are the best combination that was available, IMO - I love the python.


----------



## hlp_28

hlp - if i go with my usual size in decolts, the toebox fits perfectly but there is some heel slippage, which is easily fixed with heel grips. the paillettes i just got, i sized down half a size and they fit perfectly but the toebox is slightly tight. you should def hunt down a pair! they're sooooo gorgeous and one of the most comfy styles, imo.[/quote]

Thanks rainy!! I have to start hunting for a sz 34.5 now !!!


----------



## Katykit01

Just a general question to those who own Rolandos.... Since the toe box is small, are they at all comfy? TIA and sorry Mods if this is off topic I just wanted one or two inputs without creating a separate thread.


----------



## karwood

Beautiful Loubie shoes, everybody!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddict1979 said:


> My 2 pairs of very much loved Louboutins. The Very Prives are surprisingly comfortable and they elicit plenty of compliments from total strangers. I love them sooo much. The Activas are yet to be christened ... but they are so delicate I'm almost to afraid to wear them out in case someone spills a cocktail all over them (probably me, lol).




Your VP's are gorgeous. I also note you're in Sydney too! Did you get your VP's from DJ's or did you get them overseas? I've tried them on and they're totally TDF! I've been stalking DJ's on a weekly basis checking out what they have on sale and for how much and seeing if they've reduced them even further!


----------



## Chins4

Katykit01 said:


> Just a general question to those who own Rolandos.... Since the toe box is small, are they at all comfy? TIA and sorry Mods if this is off topic I just wanted one or two inputs without creating a separate thread.


 
I find my suede pairs v.comfy (for 5" heels) - the patent are another matter entirely


----------



## evolkatie

katy - my patents have now officially been broken in and they are very comfy to me but I did size up to accommodate my freakishly long toes.


----------



## Katykit01

Thanks *Katie* and *Chins*...I may follow *Stinas* and pre-order a pair of patent cashmere blue or the nude.....

I asked my SO what color Cashmere Blue is and he was like "heck if I know" hahaha but I am dying for a pair of Rolandos in my size. Plus they go great with everything  I wear!

Thanks again!


----------



## laurayuki

Last one to grab these on sale!


----------



## SLCsocialite

My Ibizas came in.  
Im so excited i must post modeling pictures


----------



## creighbaby

jh4200 said:


> I have been so bad about keeping up this past week, craziness at work makes getting on here hard - I apologize if I missed anyone, all your new additions are lovely!
> ...
> Creighbaby, I'm sorry your rolandos hurt, because, they're really beautiful.  The other pair is also gorgeous and so unique.
> ...



The folks at the CL recommended the Leather Spa for stretching so I hope they'll work a miracle. I can't sell them because they were a birthday present from my husband, but they have been collecting dust for more than a year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## YaYa3

*SLC*, your pics are adorable!!  you look like tina fey.  the shoes are GREAT!!!  congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I have been waiting for some shoes to come in and wanted to post together but the last pair is MIA for a minute. So to be cont.... 

But first: (I was sick on a couple of these pics so excuse the ash and lack of shaving!)

burgundy glittart NP's(I returned these, got them again and returned them again, so confused)





Nude VC (finally no KC toes! I love this color!)





Pink Patent Rolando's (Hmm.... still think about the color though)




Rose gold VPs (my current fav!)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lovely purchases everyone!! 

DC, every time I go to Saks I try the python Horatio's on and I don't get them! What is my deal?!

fmd, my heartaches that I couldn't get those.

Rainy, you have been quite the busy one I see. I love them.

Sorry that is all I remember but I promise everyone have made some nice purchases!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

One more of the VCs to show that my toes are all where they are supposed to be!
I don't know what's up with the blurr, but whatever!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lovely purchases everyone!!
> 
> DC, every time I go to Saks I try the python Horatio's on and I don't get them! What is my deal?!



Do you need some enabling??????  If you keep trying them on, might as well bring them home - LOL


----------



## natassha68

laurayuki said:


> Last one to grab these on sale!



Did you get them from the NM sale??? or Nordstrom?


----------



## natassha68

what GREAT purchases *Jimmy* 


jimmyshoogirl said:


> I have been waiting for some shoes to come in and wanted to post together but the last pair is MIA for a minute. So to be cont....
> 
> But first: (I was sick on a couple of these pics so excuse the ash and lack of shaving!)
> 
> burgundy glittart NP's(I returned these, got them again and returned them again, so confused)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VC (finally no KC toes! I love this color!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Patent Rolando's (Hmm.... still think about the color though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold VPs (my current fav!)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Do you need some enabling??????  If you keep trying them on, might as well bring them home - LOL


LOL! That is what my SA tell me all the time!! I don't know why I have not bought them yet! I can be a bit crazy at times!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Natassha!


----------



## rdgldy

sorry for one group reply-I love everyone's new purchases, but I am running out the door.  They are really beautiful, wonderful finds.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Here are my babies! They are so comfy and the color looks so nice against my skin. I, I,I think I'm in LOVE! Thanks again Karwood you are the best!! 

I need better photography skills!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Jimmyshoogirl - love your purchases esp. the NP's!


----------



## b00mbaka

Misty, You already know how I feel about those but I'll just say it again for good measure..... *I LOVE THEM*!!!!!!!!!!!!! They do look nice against your complexion


----------



## JuneHawk

jimmy, so you actually got patent and not python?


----------



## mistyknightwin

b00mbaka said:


> Misty, You already know how I feel about those but I'll just say it again for good measure..... *I LOVE THEM*!!!!!!!!!!!!! They do look nice against your complexion


You know I thought about you when I tried them on for the first time!! I said I'mma wear these for my girl B00M!


----------



## Alice1979

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LOL! That is what my SA tell me all the time!! I don't know why I have not bought them yet! I can be a bit crazy at times!


 
EGC next Thursday...


----------



## lilmissb

Katykit01 said:


> Thanks *Katie* and *Chins*...I may follow *Stinas* and pre-order a pair of patent cashmere blue or the nude.....
> 
> I asked my SO what color Cashmere Blue is and he was like "heck if I know" hahaha but I am dying for a pair of Rolandos in my size. Plus they go great with everything I wear!
> 
> Thanks again!


 

This is what google gives me for Cashmere Blue 





*jimmyshoogirl* - I actually really like the pink rolandos. I thought they were going to be a wussy baby pink which I didn't want but that looks like a pearly fluro pink! I can dig that!!! Oh and your other ones rock too! Especially the rose gold VP's.  
If you ever get tired of them, you know who to call.  

*laurayuk*i - GORGEOUS! One day I will have boots too!

*mistyknightwin* - WOW! I shoulf have snapped them up when I had the chance!!! Dammit. They're totally TDF!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

JuneHawk said:


> jimmy, so you actually got patent and not python?


June - Unfortunately, yes I got the right shoes, no python!

Misty, I love those. I tried them on in Saks last week and was quite surprised at how comfy they were and how they looked against my skin. I am a bit mad that I didn't.

lilmissb - LOL! I have noticed that we are the same size!

Alice, yes I know!! I think I should be settled in Detroit by that time so I can start my search for a new SA, or just continue to work with Victoria.


----------



## archygirl

Katykit01 said:


> Just a general question to those who own Rolandos.... Since the toe box is small, are they at all comfy? TIA and sorry Mods if this is off topic I just wanted one or two inputs without creating a separate thread.


 
Yes, mine are.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lovely additions everyone!


----------



## surlygirl

jimmy - love all the new purchases! glad to see that the VCs look great on you! I'll have to remember to size down if I come across them again. I really liked them on, and they are super comfy! The rose gold VPs look amazing on you as well. They all look great!

misty - congrats on scoring the purple ron rons. They look magical! Only good things will happen in those shoes! So pretty!


----------



## mimi14

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schnuggeli*
> 
> 
> _I'm afraid to post this... Because it seems that not so many people like this style... But I'm trying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
Sorry but I'm a complete n00b when it comes to CL's but what style are these and how much do they cost? I'm totally in love with them! Are they still avaliable? ect ect! Thanks girlies.

Edit: By the way they look totally hot on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh those purple ron rons! i need you in my life! they look amazing!


----------



## samhainophobia

I'm just a Simple girl...

Metallic pink Simple 85

This photo shows the color most accurately:





Modeling shot:






Peacock Laminato Simple 100:





Modeling shot (weird angle of my leg -- it looks deformed!  It's not, I promise.  This was just the best picture I got to show the sparkle.):


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Oooh, I love the colors- both pairs look great on you! I wish I could have snagged a pair of either of those. I love Simples in fun colors!


----------



## rainyjewels

ohhhhhhh i love all those colors! so fun!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^OOOoohhhhh! Such fun colours *samhainophobia* love them both!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Katy, so far I have not had a problem with the Rolandos feeling uncomfortable, which was what I was afraid of. I do know that I should have just stayed with my TTS 6 because the 36.5 is too big- I can fix that with heel grips though.


----------



## carlinha

OMG I am like 2-3 weeks behind and i am DROOLING over everyone's new purchases!!!

LOVE THEM ALL!!!  but the pink python rolandos... and unexpected too!  holy crap!!!  can it get any better than that?!?!?!?!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> Your VP's are gorgeous. I also note you're in Sydney too! Did you get your VP's from DJ's or did you get them overseas? I've tried them on and they're totally TDF! I've been stalking DJ's on a weekly basis checking out what they have on sale and for how much and seeing if they've reduced them even further!


 

Yo! Fellow Sydney-sider and CL lover! I actually got the VPs on eBay - I check out DJs all the time too but I must say their collection of CLs is pretty woeful. They did have a good sale on a month or so back though. I got my Activas off eBay too, and my YSL Tributes. 
Scanlan and Theodore stock some CLs, and then there's Cosmopolitan Shoes in Double Bay - they seem to stock all the high-end designers but I've never actually been there (too afraid I'll run riot in there!).


----------



## shoeaddict1979

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I have been waiting for some shoes to come in and wanted to post together but the last pair is MIA for a minute. So to be cont....
> 
> But first: (I was sick on a couple of these pics so excuse the ash and lack of shaving!)
> 
> burgundy glittart NP's(I returned these, got them again and returned them again, so confused)
> 
> 
> Wow - what a collection! I love the VCs although I've seen pix of celebrities in them with their little toes sticking out the sides - hideous - apparently those in the know call it a 'shrimp cocktail', ha ha. I bet that would happen to me, my toes are weird.


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Yo! Fellow Sydney-sider and CL lover! I actually got the VPs on eBay - I check out DJs all the time too but I must say their collection of CLs is pretty woeful. They did have a good sale on a month or so back though. I got my Activas off eBay too, and my YSL Tributes.
> Scanlan and Theodore stock some CLs, and then there's Cosmopolitan Shoes in Double Bay - they seem to stock all the high-end designers but I've never actually been there (too afraid I'll run riot in there!).




Check out my new tributes! They arrived today 

Yeah, DJ's is pretty bad for selection and sizing especially for my small foot! What size are you? I'm 35.5 to 36.5 so sometimes I don't always get things I want. I did however manage to score a few things there (currently on layby for me to pick up next year when I get through christmas!!!) but the best thing is the US sales. I have to seriously save up for next year! Apparently Bondi DJ's has a good selection too.

I've never been to Cosmo Shoes in DB either, same reason!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> Check out my new tributes! They arrived today
> 
> Yeah, DJ's is pretty bad for selection and sizing especially for my small foot! What size are you? I'm 35.5 to 36.5 so sometimes I don't always get things I want. I did however manage to score a few things there (currently on layby for me to pick up next year when I get through christmas!!!) but the best thing is the US sales. I have to seriously save up for next year! Apparently Bondi DJ's has a good selection too.
> 
> I've never been to Cosmo Shoes in DB either, same reason!


 
Ooo, they are MAGNIFICENT!! You have to take those out on the town for a big night! I have the tributes in the really dark blue patent, but I looooove those velvety ones, have you seen the purple ones also? although your black ones are more timeless and versatile.
I'm a size 37 in most of the open-toe CL styles, although the closed toes are a whole different ball game. I have wide feet which sucks as CLs are always so narrow. At least with such little feet you should score big in the sales. I'd say DJs in the Junga has about as big a selection of CLs as they city store (not that that's saying much!). So the US sales on Saks, NM etc are the way to go? I note they only do phone orders for int'l customers - does that work out ok?
P.S. The AUD/USD exchange rate is killing me!


----------



## keya

samhainophobia ~ I love the pink metallic Simples!


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Ooo, they are MAGNIFICENT!! You have to take those out on the town for a big night! I have the tributes in the really dark blue patent, but I looooove those velvety ones, have you seen the purple ones also? although your black ones are more timeless and versatile.
> I'm a size 37 in most of the open-toe CL styles, although the closed toes are a whole different ball game. I have wide feet which sucks as CLs are always so narrow. At least with such little feet you should score big in the sales. I'd say DJs in the Junga has about as big a selection of CLs as they city store (not that that's saying much!). So the US sales on Saks, NM etc are the way to go? I note they only do phone orders for int'l customers - does that work out ok?
> P.S. The AUD/USD exchange rate is killing me!




Yeah I know! I really loved the teal/bronze combo as well. Soon, I'm gonna make sure they're comfy before I take them out. Your Tribs are pretty too! Love the blue. They also had a magenta/purple in patent that I really liked as well.

Hey, don't knock wide feet, I have them too but I can fit into regular sizes most of the time. I'm a 36.5 in Decolletes but can be 35.5 in the sock mary janes. Go figure! 

I have some stiff competition for the smaller sizes though. US sales are good but yes, the US dollar conversion is killing me too! It limits how much I can buy  I also have to pay sales tax sometimes when I get my stuff shipped to my freight forwarder in CA. Eeek!

Tip: Get friendly with your US SA's and get their numbers and email addresses.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> Yeah I know! I really loved the teal/bronze combo as well. Soon, I'm gonna make sure they're comfy before I take them out. Your Tribs are pretty too! Love the blue. They also had a magenta/purple in patent that I really liked as well.
> 
> Hey, don't knock wide feet, I have them too but I can fit into regular sizes most of the time. I'm a 36.5 in Decolletes but can be 35.5 in the sock mary janes. Go figure!
> 
> I have some stiff competition for the smaller sizes though. US sales are good but yes, the US dollar conversion is killing me too! It limits how much I can buy  I also have to pay sales tax sometimes when I get my stuff shipped to my freight forwarder in CA. Eeek!
> 
> Tip: Get friendly with your US SA's and get their numbers and email addresses.


 
Great tips - thanks mate!


----------



## fmd914

Sam - LOVE the metallic simples.  I, like MPA, LOVE simples in fun colors.  I've tried to buy them in black and beige but it just doesn't work.....  I'm going to have to keep  my eyes open for those that you have. Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I have been waiting for some shoes to come in and wanted to post together but the last pair is MIA for a minute. So to be cont....
> 
> But first: (I was sick on a couple of these pics so excuse the ash and lack of shaving!)
> 
> burgundy glittart NP's(I returned these, got them again and returned them again, so confused)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VC (finally no KC toes! I love this color!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Patent Rolando's (Hmm.... still think about the color though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold VPs (my current fav!)



GIRL!!!  you have been busy huh??  i guess the CCLO is defunct now with the sales? 

i love them all, especially the VP and NP... and i am glad you finally got a VC that fits without the toe overhang


----------



## karwood

*laurayuki:* Love your boots!!
*SLC: *Your Ibizas are really cute. I also agree, you do look like Tina Fey
*jimmyshoogirl: *You really scored big time during the sale!!! Congrats, all your shoes are gorgeous!!
*misty: *Awww, you are so sweet! I am so glad I could help!They are beautiful and they look fabulous on you!
*samain: *Love your Metallics!!!


----------



## jh4200

Laurayuki, those boots are beautiful!

SLC, love the Ibizas, so much fun!

Jimmyshoo....I don't even know where to start.  Everything is perfect on you!  And thank goodness you found a pair of VCs without KC toes!!!

Misty, the purple is stunning!

Samhainophobia - what amazing colors!  The sparkle, the brightness, I just love it!


----------



## Chins4

mimi14 said:


> Sorry but I'm a complete n00b when it comes to CL's but what style are these and how much do they cost? I'm totally in love with them! Are they still avaliable? ect ect! Thanks girlies.
> 
> Edit: By the way they look totally hot on you!


 
These are Orlans - NAP have limited sizes available in black pony for $930, Barneys have black, burgundy & grey suede for $885, Saks & Footcandy have red suede for $885


----------



## Katykit01

*Jimmyshoo* Thank you for your response.... I pre-ordered camel Rolandos in 39... All of my CL's in 38.5 are taking *WAYY too long* for it to stretch out therefore I thought a 39 is best due to the small toe box...hopefully there will not be too much toe cleavage  not a fan of that..


----------



## JuneHawk

My pewter Lady Gres from fleabay are here.  I have to say I don't love them as much as I love the pink satin ones but they are much more versatile.  Excuse the crappy pictures but I'm still having to use my iPhone since we haven't unpacked out junk yet.


----------



## ceseeber

beautiful shoes!...and I see Toblerone chocolate, my favorite! since I'm from Switzerland.


----------



## noah8077

Heehee, I saw the Toblerone too.  We use to get it at Christmas time growing up from our family in Spain!


----------



## JuneHawk

We bought two big bars when we went to the UK because they only sell the white one at airports! What's up with that????


----------



## Miss_Q

JuneHawk those LG's look fabulous on you! When you are done with them you can send them on over to me.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks Ladies for the kind words - you guys ROCK!! yeah I said ROCK!! lol


----------



## Southern-Belle

jimmyshoogirl said:


> shaving!)
> 
> Rose gold VPs (my current fav!)



The rose gold VP's look great on you.  I passed on them because I didn't think the color would look right on me, but seeing them on you they look great.  Maybe it was the store lighting and I didn't try them on. 

Gorgeous new additions everyone, especially the metallics.


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful* June*! I love you LG collection  Now I wish I had gotten the pink LG's instead of deciding I wanted blue or yellow only. Oh well. Love your polish & chocolate choice too!


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks   The polish is Opi's Curry Up, Don't Be Late.  I wanted the LG in blue and yellow too but I couldn't afford all three plus they only had my size in pink


----------



## cjy

My gold braided maribus slides for $147!!!!!! Excuse the scar on the left foot, I had surgery in Sept.


----------



## Chins4

^Super cute  That's a helluva bargain cjy


----------



## sdesaye

Here they are! They're anthracite on the vamp and black patent toe/heel.

Okay - Really sorry that my kitchen floor looks so skanky (lot's of company and haven't cleaned the floor yet)


----------



## shanni

sdesaye, I am drooling, those shoes are gorgeous, that anthracite and black patent are stunning together, absolutely awesome


----------



## lilmissb

JuneHawk said:


> Thanks   The polish is Opi's Curry Up, Don't Be Late.  I wanted the LG in blue and yellow too but I couldn't afford all three plus they only had my size in pink



Oooh, love Opi, I think my fave shade atm is Light My Sapphire. Before that my fave shade was Chanel Rouge Noir.

Yeah, I should have jumped onto the LG's sooner. Oh well. Think they'll bring them out in another satin colour soon? java's got PURPLE ones!!!  They aren't going to can LG's are they???


----------



## lilmissb

*cjy & sdesaye* - nice shoes, love both of them!


----------



## sdesaye

Claudia - Very cool!  How do those fit?  Normal sizing????


----------



## JuneHawk

Purple satin?  I haven't seen those but I have been them in a light pink/peachy color.


----------



## sdesaye

Someone had a purple pair on ebay several months ago, otherwise I've never seen any. It was that medium CL purple.


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> Claudia - Very cool! How do those fit? Normal sizing????


 Your new shoes are TDF!!!! I took a 38, which is my vp & lg size. In Yoyo's and simple I take a 38.5 due to the shorter toe box. I am a US 7.5. They are very comfy, I was surprized to find them and I think they were a bargain.


----------



## YaYa3

*cjy & sdesaye*, awesome shoes!  i LOVE the slides, claudia!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Claudia - I really love them and they look so wearable with a lower heel and all.

I love these so much that I ordered another pair with the aqua suede and black patent ala Carolina Panther's.  I think they'll be so fun!!!  They fit like a dream and the ruching is perfect on both shoes. Nothing is sloppy on the work. 2-months wasn't so bad to wait.


----------



## cjy

Thanks! The heel is 70, so yes, very wearable! Now that  I am training my feet to accept shoes again, they feel pretty good. My VP's & LG's.....not so much. I can stand, but no walking. Practice, practice!!


----------



## ronsdiva

Junehawk & Claudia, great pics. I so love those pewter lady gres and the maribous look cute and comfy.
Sdesaye, I have never seen that style before. So cute with the black & anthra.


----------



## sdesaye

I'm so sorry!  To me that's my worst nightmare----not being able to wear high heels (well, aside from the more obvious fears).


----------



## rdgldy

*sdesaye*-they look really lovely.  The new order sounds wonderful too!
*claudia,* I love your new shoes-glad you are able to wear them.
*june,* the lady gres are beautiful.


----------



## cjy

sdesaye said:


> I'm so sorry! To me that's my worst nightmare----not being able to wear high heels (well, aside from the more obvious fears).


 Well, after all the $$$ for the surgery and recovery time I am hoping that with time it will be easier. It has only been 3 months, so I must wait it out. However, until I know I can wear them, I will not spend $$ on heels that high. I need to be able to wear the ones I have allready purchased and not even worn yet!


----------



## sdesaye

I know, I drool everytime I see the Fuchsia pair of LG's.  I'm thinking my next Madeleine will be a medium pink satin with black patent toe/heel.


----------



## GTOFan

Here's my first, I love them!


----------



## cjy

I will wear them though!!! I am determined and I AM WOMAN HEAR ME ROAR!!!!! I am in training. Every week I try on shoes, I am getting there.....


----------



## cjy

Oh GTO I love them!


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> *sdesaye*-they look really lovely. The new order sounds wonderful too!
> *claudia,* I love your new shoes-glad you are able to wear them.
> *june,* the lady gres are beautiful.


 You always say the sweetest things!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*GTO* - they look fantastic on you!


----------



## evolkatie

sdesaye - i loveee your special orders! They are soo beautiful!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you ladies for the compliments!! LOL! I have been a bit on the busy side with the sales!

sdesaye, june, and cjy - nice purchases!!!


----------



## macristina29

rdgldy said:


> *MPA*, I love the simples!!! Great color.
> *Macristina*-happy birthday-lovely shoes.



thank you *rdglady*!  you're very sweet.

*pursemonkey*, they seem really comfortable. i wish they had this in red or purple though. congrats on your pairs... i'm excited for you!

*lilmissb*, i'm not sure if i should post modeling shots...my feet ain't pretty!!! but for you, i will..when i wear them. it always helps me when people do. so i guess this is my time to shine. just kidding.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*GTO* Thank you so much for posting your pic! They look fantastic on you! That's the first modeling pic of the Inverness I think I've seen.


----------



## lolitablue

June:  Your lady gres are amazing!! One of my HG in that same color.
Jimmy:  Love the VPs shot.  We are double shoe twins and thanks again for contactinh me with Victoria!

The rest are lovely, ladies. Wow, I was only here yesterday and this thread has grown...


----------



## DC-Cutie

20 hrs later, a trip to NYC with a fellow tPFer this is what I came home with.  Modeling pics later.... I'm tired


----------



## lilmissb

^^*HOLY COW!!!*

You are the QUEEN of shopping *DC*! I Love the bronze rolandos and altadamas! Did you see any black watersnake around in 36?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> 20 hrs later, a trip to NYC with a fellow tPFer this is what I came home with.  Modeling pics later.... I'm tired



Those altadama's are gorgeous!! Did you see any in the grey watersnake?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sorry ladies no Grey or Black watersnake (I asked)


----------



## sakura

Where did you get them from?  Were they on sale?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sakura said:


> Where did you get them from?  Were they on sale?



I got them from BG and yes they were on sale


----------



## MysteryShopper

DC-Cutie said:


> I got them from BG and yes they were on sale



DC Cutie-

How do these run? Did they have other sizes? TIA


----------



## DC-Cutie

MysteryShopper said:


> DC Cutie-
> 
> How do these run? Did they have other sizes? TIA



If you're asking about the Alta Dama, I went 1/2 size up.  I was told I got the last pair.  But you may want to call, you never know what shows up.

BG had TONS and TONS of CLs at 40% off (not as great as Saks, I know, but more of a selection)


----------



## sara999

love your loot dc!! the brown altadama's are my fav of the 3 types of snake


GTO love your booties! you and ally143 have me hooked on the inverness!


----------



## MysteryShopper

DC-Cutie said:


> If you're asking about the Alta Dama, I went 1/2 size up.  I was told I got the last pair.  But you may want to call, you never know what shows up.
> 
> BG had TONS and TONS of CLs at 40% off (not as great as Saks, I know, but more of a selection)



Yes, I was speaking of the Alta Damas. Thanks!!


----------



## Noegirl05

DC~ Beautiful!!! I love the rolandos and the altadamas... congrats girl!!!


----------



## YaYa3

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those altadama's are gorgeous!! Did you see any in the grey watersnake?



*WOW!!!*  awesome shoes!  congrats ...


----------



## jh4200

I just realized, when taking pictures of my most recent sales purchases, that I never posted my last set in this thread, just in my collection thread - apologies to those of you who've already seen these, but I'm going to post everything again here (as well as putting the new stuff in my collection thread), so seriously be prepared for a massive amount of shoe porn.  Hope you enjoy!

First, the older stuff - starting with nude paillete VPs, my HG that I got from Ebay:


----------



## jh4200

Nude satin with black lace VPs, also an Ebay find:


----------



## jh4200

Black kid pigalle 100s, from Saks (not on sale, just haven't posted pics of them yet):


----------



## jh4200

Black leather c'est mois, from the NM sale:


----------



## jh4200

Black leather Scissor Girls, from the Shoe In at the Wynn Las Vegas sale:


----------



## jh4200

And now the new stuff no one has seen yet, strating with magenta Sharka 70mms, from the Saks sale:


----------



## jh4200

Brown leather Belle booties, 85mm, from the Bob Ellis sale:


----------



## jh4200

Blue glittart Ron Rons 100, from the SCP boutique sale:


----------



## jh4200

Burgundy glittart Ron Ron 100s, also from SCP:
















And a better pic just to show how streaky these pairs are, since I love ones that have a lot of color in them:


----------



## jh4200

Tortoise VP, purchased from Ebay when I couldn't get them from the Saks sale:


----------



## YaYa3

*Oh, WOW!!!*  love the shoes and your pics are always so helpful!


----------



## jh4200

And an unexpected Ebay find, but a pair that I've been craving for some time and just happened to show up for a good deal - black satin Helmoons:


----------



## jh4200

And finally, some of you have asked for updated pics of my entire collection, but that's way too much work (sorry!), so here's a pic of my new VP family instead:


----------



## jh4200

Thank you yaya!


----------



## JuneHawk

Girl, you've been busy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I. Die..... JH4200 - I love everything.  Great additions!


----------



## cjy

JH4200 DAMN GIRL!!!!!! What a roll you are on! Great finds!!!!


----------



## ally143

jh you've been busy!!! Amazing finds! I'm liking the sharkas, great low-heel for work!!


----------



## jh4200

Haha, June, you're right - although these are from a two-month span, so that makes it a little better, right?

Thank you DC-Cutie, cjy, and Ally!  I really wanted the magenta Horatios from the Saks sale, but there were none in my size by the time I asked for them, so I "settled" for the Sharkas, and now I love them!  Wore them to work yesterday, got tons of compliments on the color but the shape and heel is still pretty conservative, so I don't feel weird wearing them to the office.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC - I am scared to hang out with you! I may get into some serious trouble! I gotta get me some watersnake!!

Jenn, Jenn, Jenn, what can I say?! Lovely purchases!! I especially love the nude pailette's! I looove the VP shot. So how many are you up to now? You definitely cannot say 26 CLs for your 26th B-day now!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks, jimmyshoo - the pailletes were my HG, so it was amazing to find them on Ebay during a time when there was cashback - they're going to be my New Year's Eve shoe, I think.  My number is somewhere around 40, since I've gotten rid of some that were in the original 25, although I haven't counted so I can't say for sure.  The sales seriously upped it more than I had anticipated - and no, definitely not 26 for my 26th birthday, lol!


----------



## rdgldy

nice haul, Jenn.  Remember your shoe twin when you get tired of some of them, LOL!!


----------



## rilokiley

*DC-Cutie*, I love your bronze Rolandos!  Were they on sale??

*jh*, you have such a great collection... my favorites (out of your new ones) are the lace VP and the blue & burgandy glittart Ron Rons.  I have the brown glittart ones, but I would love to add one of the other two to my collection.  They're all so beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

rilokiley said:


> *DC-Cutie*, I love your bronze Rolandos!  Were they on sale??



unfortunately no...  but they were the last ones, so I had to have them..


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ And they look amazing on you!!! Shutting ... it ... down!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you, Surly...  My shoulders are hurting from carrying bags all over NYC, how is yours?


----------



## keya

jh4200 ~ Great new additions! Your VP collection is spectacular, I especially like the lace pair!


----------



## surlygirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you, Surly... My shoulders are hurting from carrying bags all over NYC, how is yours?


 
Mine, too! But we were not leaving without our shoes! Instant gratification!


----------



## shockboogie

The delivery guy was banging on my door this morning and it woke me up. But instead of me being all pissed that I woke up because of the ruckus, I *knew* it would be a new shoe... My DH who was also asleep was surprised to see me wake up an run down the stairs like no other. And yes, he had to comment: "It must be a shoe!". Heehee!

Here's what I got!


----------



## surlygirl

Cute, shockboogie!


----------



## jh4200

Rdgldy - thanks, and the same back to you!  We could have a shoe swap and trade everything we're bored of!

Rilokiley - thank you!  I have the brown as well, I just love glittart!

Thanks keya!

Shockboogie, I love those on you!  They never really drew me in before, but as always, the modeling pic has me really liking them!


----------



## shockboogie

jh4200 said:


> Shockboogie, I love those on you!  They never really drew me in before, but as always, the modeling pic has me really liking them!



Thanks! I myself wasn't really sure of it based on photos of the shoe online or even seeing it on display but when I tried it on, I just liked it and the hubby liked it too! He commented on how sexy the metal heel was and then I knew... I'm keeping these for sure!


----------



## lilmissb

^^*Jenn* - fantastic haul!!! OMG, I can only ever dream of getting that many shoes in 2 months. My bf would absolutely KILL me!!!

*shockboogie* - they look awesome on you!


----------



## Cerina

*jh4200 *- love your shoes!   the pictures of the nude/lace VP made me get the pair on ebay, they look so gorgeous on you! Can't wait to get mine! 

*shockboogie - *hot!


----------



## ceseeber

Here they are: purple For Ever Tina's. 

They arrived yesterday and I think I'm in love 
Originally I was planning to return them, due to their impracticality in Denver, but once I had them on, I knew I would never let them go. 

www.polyvore.com has helped me in getting some outfit ideas. I figure if I wear them out once per month, then they'll be getting the use to justify the purchase.


----------



## shockboogie

*ceseeber* -  those look soooo hot on you!!! it's a keeper!


----------



## shockboogie

*lilmissb* and *Cerina* - thank you!!! now only if i can wear it in crazy MI snow...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

the forever tinas are gorgeous!


----------



## shaq91

ceseeber the forever tinas looks AMAZING on u!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Those look *HOT* *ceseeber*!

Not sure about peep toes and snow *shockboogie*!


----------



## sdesaye

Ceseeber - Love the FT's - They look great on you!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, my!*  these are so adorable!  thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> ^^Those look *HOT* *ceseeber*!
> 
> Not sure about peep toes and snow *shockboogie*!




I know right?Well... I actually ran outside IN THE CRAZY SNOW barefoot to pick up my Saks package since I didn't get to the door in time when the delivery guy knocked. I was so excited that I didn't care if I was BAREFOOT on the snow and that my neighbors would see me and think - "Hey! That's that crazy lady that gets a ton of boxes in her mail again!".

So maybe I can MAKE the peep toe in snow work if I made the barefoot in snow work a bit this morning


----------



## ceseeber

thank you, you're all so kind 
Way better than my boyfriend's compliments. I'm expecting him to say they look like cousin It.


----------



## jh4200

lilmissb, thanks!  Luckily for me my bf has no comments about my shoe addiction - he just accepts it and moves on.

Thanks cerina - and you won't regret the lace VPs, I love them so much!!!  They're really so much more beautiful than the pics can even show.

ceseeber - those have to be the most fun shoes ever!  I love them on you.


----------



## rilokiley

*shockboogie*, they look really good on you!! 

*ceseeber*, wow!  definitely post outfit pics!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

My new additions:

I'd been trying to figure out what this mystery charge on my Saks card was because nothing I had been told shipped to me was the price of the charge. I'm not sure which SA placed the order for these because I was working with 2 and these were a locator order. But a package showed up yesterday and it was burgundy glittart NPs!!!!













And a pair I've been looking for these for quite a while (since seeing a picture of Tori Spelling, of all people, wearing them):


----------



## lilmissb

shockboogie said:


> I know right?Well... I actually ran outside IN THE CRAZY SNOW barefoot to pick up my Saks package since I didn't get to the door in time when the delivery guy knocked. I was so excited that I didn't care if I was BAREFOOT on the snow and that my neighbors would see me and think - "Hey! That's that crazy lady that gets a ton of boxes in her mail again!".
> 
> So maybe I can MAKE the peep toe in snow work if I made the barefoot in snow work a bit this morning



Hehehehe! So true, I'm sure you'll find a way  Which HL are you gonna team them with?

Jenn, I think my bf accepts it he just makes a bit of a fuss for show. He knows it's my money and he's got no say in it! Luckily for him I don't use his money. Yet.....


----------



## lilmissb

*MPA* - well at least you got shoes for that mysterious charge! Hate to think it had been for nothing!!!!   They're pretty!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Thanks! I bought a pair of burgundy glittart Ron Rons last week and they're not very comfortable so I'm so excited to have the color in the NPs!


----------



## shockboogie

lilmissb said:


> Hehehehe! So true, I'm sure you'll find a way  Which HL are you gonna team them with?





I think they will go very well with the gold Herve I have but then I already got a ruffled Prada shoe for that one... Hmm... I guess I'll just have to mix it up depending on my mood!

So funny... you KNOW Im matching it up with one of my HLs....


----------



## shockboogie

Love your new addition glittart!!! 



My Purse Addiction said:


> My new additions:
> 
> I'd been trying to figure out what this mystery charge on my Saks card was because nothing I had been told shipped to me was the price of the charge. I'm not sure which SA placed the order for these because I was working with 2 and these were a locator order. But a package showed up yesterday and it was burgundy glittart NPs!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehe, it's funny cos when I asked the question I kinda had the gold one in mind! Great minds clearly think alike!!!


----------



## shockboogie

Awesome 




lilmissb said:


> ^Hehehe, it's funny cos when I asked the question I kinda had the gold one in mind! Great minds clearly think alike!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ceseeber, those FTs are Banging!!! I love them, especially the color!


----------



## lhasa

After the assistance of some very helpful TPF enablers - I mean members - who suggested my 6th pair should involve (a) a slingback; (b) closed toe; and (c) colour, I decided on these, which came last friday:

Python O My Slings!







Sorry for the wacky angles -- I had a glass or two of wine and found myself unable to bend over to take a picture of my feet without falling forward.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lhasa said:


> After the assistance of some very helpful TPF enablers - I mean members - who suggested my 6th pair should involve (a) a slingback; (b) closed toe; and (c) colour, I decided on these, which came last friday:
> 
> Python O My Slings!
> 
> View attachment 612973
> 
> 
> View attachment 612974
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wacky angles -- I had a glass or two of wine and found myself unable to bend over to take a picture of my feet without falling forward.



lovely, they look great


----------



## lilmissb

^^*lhasa* - fantastic shoes! I was considering the OMS in python now I know what they look like. BRILLIANT!


----------



## sara999

grrrr. i had everyonbe listed by name and a comment and it got erased. needless to say...fantastic additions everyone!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ihasa *Fabulous!!!!


----------



## shockboogie

I got these in the mail a week ago from the Saks sale through Peter!

My CL Insectikas in Black  Now I have pumps that match my Cajole booties!







Im usually a 38 and this is a 38 but then the toe box was quite narrow for me even though I dont think I have wide feet so I did the sock trick to stretch them out a little bit and I think it worked! I still need to break them in just a little bit more so Im wearing them around the house today. I need this to be a 38.5 width but still keep the length to 38 The leather is so soft though... I love them!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love the Insectikas! They look great on you- and what a great deal!


----------



## shockboogie

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Love the Insectikas! They look great on you- and what a great deal!



Thank you  And yes, for $200? Great deal indeed! -- which is why Im just doing the sock trick to stretch the toe box


----------



## buzzytoes

My beautiful brown glittart Ron Rons from the Saks firesale. I haven't worn them yet because I'm afraid I'll bust ass on the ice. It seems to all be melting though so hopefully I can wear them this week! I am not the best photographer so please excuse the shadows and funky poses!


----------



## viba424

Here are mine:

Belle (bootie), 14th Street (suede wedge boot), Divi (navy sling) and Fontanele (sassy pump). Im still undecided about the Fontanele...Im thinking its waaay to sassy for me! Im just a simple girl.....what do you think? Too sassy?


----------



## shockboogie

Love these!!!

Yeah same here.. I dont exactly know when to wear it since its ICY and SNOWING like crazy here in MI. Oh well... lets wear it around the house then



buzzytoes said:


> My beautiful brown glittart Ron Rons from the Saks firesale. I haven't worn them yet because I'm afraid I'll bust ass on the ice. It seems to all be melting though so hopefully I can wear them this week! I am not the best photographer so please excuse the shadows and funky poses!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

shockboogie said:


> Thank you  And yes, for $200? Great deal indeed! -- which is why Im just doing the sock trick to stretch the toe box


 
Ugh- I'm jealous! I was so mad I couldn't get a pair from Saks that I bought them from Barney's at 40% off. Now they're down to $279 there, my size is all gone and it's past the timeframe to get a price adjustment. *pouts*


----------



## shockboogie

My Purse Addiction said:


> Ugh- I'm jealous! I was so mad I couldn't get a pair from Saks that I bought them from Barney's at 40% off. Now they're down to $279 there, my size is all gone and it's past the timeframe to get a price adjustment. *pouts*



Well if it makes you feel better, I just bought the minibouts in pink at Barneys online (hopefully it arrives and not get cancelled!) at 40%? The discount isnt even 60% but I wasnt able to get any minibouts during Saks sale ....


----------



## rdgldy

thats OK, MPA-I paid full price for my glittart ronrons and my purple metallic-all before the sale, but I love both pair, so what can you do!


----------



## cllover

I love them, Buzzytoes!  Ronrons are definitely one of the next styles that I want!


----------



## lilmissb

*shockboogie* - wonderful! I love the Insectikas, great for work too.

*buzzytoes* - great addition. I love anything glittart!

*viba *- lovely additions.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Buzzytoes- those look amazing on you! Your camera photographed the colors really well.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am with rdg. I paid full price for my Brown Glittarts, but oh well - I still love them!

Lovely purchases everyone!


----------



## shockboogie

*CL Cajoles from NM*

I got these for full price then 4 days after, they went on First Call Sale so I just asked my SA to price adjust them for me. These are wonderfuly comfortable on my feet. I could wear them all day and I do for work!


----------



## Schnuggeli

jh4200 said:


> Tortoise VP, purchased from Ebay when I couldn't get them from the Saks sale:



Does Tortoise VP run 1/2 size smaller?


----------



## sakura

They're the same size as the regular VP.


----------



## YaYa3

*Ihasa, shookboogie, buzzytoes* ... great shoes!  there's not a single pair i wouldn't want for myself!


----------



## lhasa

Thanks for the compliments ladies!  Love, love, love everyone's new finds.


----------



## Stinas

GREAT new additions everyone!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

My sister was inspired by Lady Gaga to get these and after she got these she got her other two which I posted last week.  Here are my sister's taupe C'est Mois:

















And, she was able to get a PA on them today.


----------



## lilgooseberry

my first... 3 pairs of CLs... started with the patent simples, went back for the pony leopard, then couldnt resist and went back again for the nude. ( i think i posted the nudes b4).

oh and please excuse my peanut funky monkey toes, they look wrong =P


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love them all, especially the leopards!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thank-you!


----------



## ally143

lilgooseberry said:


> my first... 3 pairs of CLs... started with the patent simples, went back for the pony leopard, then couldnt resist and went back again for the nude. ( i think i posted the nudes b4).
> 
> oh and please excuse my peanut funky monkey toes, they look wrong =P


 
Perfect start!! They look great!!


----------



## *Lo

Ladies all your additions are sooo beautiful!!! I love them all!


----------



## lolitablue

lilgooseberry said:


> my first... 3 pairs of CLs... started with the patent simples, went back for the pony leopard, then couldnt resist and went back again for the nude. ( i think i posted the nudes b4).
> 
> oh and please excuse my peanut funky monkey toes, they look wrong =P


 
Love your shoes!! What a way to start!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thank you, ally,lo and lolita


----------



## natassha68

LOVE all the new additions !!!


----------



## YaYa3

lilgooseberry said:


> my first... 3 pairs of CLs... started with the patent simples, went back for the pony leopard, then couldnt resist and went back again for the nude. ( i think i posted the nudes b4).
> 
> oh and please excuse my peanut funky monkey toes, they look wrong =P



*CONGRATS!!*  your shoes are gorgeous ... ALL three pairs!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry* - where did you find the leopard ponies? I've been searching for almost anything in leopard pony!!!


----------



## ylime

Presenting...the greasepaint purple Decolzeps! It was the last one in my size at the SCP boutique (I _had_ to go after seeing the earlier post about them being on sale), and Patrick was sweet enough to discount it 10% for a small blemish on the right shoe. I'm loving these so much that I'm seriously debating going back for the red greasepaint version...even though I know I won't wear them that often. ush:










And leopard Decolletes from this season:


----------



## lilmissb

*ylime*, those violet decolzeps are TDF! I want some too!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

lilmissb said:


> *lilgooseberry* - where did you find the leopard ponies? I've been searching for almost anything in leopard pony!!!



i bought them in the mount street boutique in london. =)


----------



## gemruby41

lilmissb said:


> *lilgooseberry* - where did you find the leopard ponies? I've been searching for almost anything in leopard pony!!!


BG has the leopard ponies 85mm for $695. I got this picture on Saturday.


----------



## archygirl

I have been off the forum for a few days, and look what happens...everyone posts photos of amazing shoes!!!! No time to shop this weekend, so I will just say that everyone who posted purchases from Friday until today, GREAT FINDS!!!! I feel like I missed out, because I did not get to any sales...well, there is always the new year!


----------



## shaq91

Lav ur sister look great in them!


----------



## Alice1979

Orniron booties. They are so comfy.


----------



## jh4200

lhasa, those pythons are fabulous!  I love the color!

shockboogie, congrats on the insectikas!  They look great on you, and I hope you can stretch them a little more to make them feel perfect!  And the booties are great, too!

buzzytoes, love, love, love them!  And I'm with everyone else who paid full price - jealous of your great deal but thrilled someone got one!

viba - so many lovely additions, congrats!  Especially love the belles, though I'm partial because I have a pair myself!

schnugelli - the tortoise runs the same as other VPs, it's just tighter initially because it's patent.  I need to do some sock tricking to loosen them up around my toes, but I was too excited to take pics to wait for that to work!

Lav's sister, where are you?  You belong on this forum with gorgeous shoes like those!

lilgooseberry, what a great beginning to a collection - two of the most classic colors and styles, and one that's super fun - congrats!

ylime -  for both of those!  The purple greasepaint is amazing - so sparkly!  And that leopard pattern is TDF!

Alice, loving those ornirons!  And your ankle bracelet is adorable!


----------



## shockboogie

jh4200 said:


> shockboogie, congrats on the insectikas!  They look great on you, and I hope you can stretch them a little more to make them feel perfect!  And the booties are great, too!



Thanks *jh4200*!

SUCCESS!!

I was able to stretch them to fit perfectly as of late last night so now they are so comfy - feels like slippers!!!

The sock trick w/ isopropyl alcohol does indeed work and my feet are very happy


----------



## shaq91

Alice those are soo cute, and they look great on u!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you jh and shaq. I need to clean my window, lol...


----------



## lhasa

Thanks, *jh*!  Unfortunately it snowed all day yesterday so I'll be admiring the pythons in their box for a little while!


----------



## Lynn12

Everyone's shoes are so fantastic!!!!  Too many to list.

Here is my latest sales haul......

Red satin Very Brode and Brown Glittart RonRons


----------



## surlygirl

The Very Brodes are gorgeous, Lynn! Love the Ron Rons, too!


----------



## shaq91

Lynn both of those r HOTTT! U look amazing in them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lynn i love both pairs! the VBs are stunning!


----------



## shockboogie

I wish I was able to snag that pair of Ron Rons!!! so pretty!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Love the Ornirons, Alice! I'm still hoping to find a pair!


----------



## YaYa3

Alice1979 said:


> Orniron booties. They are so comfy.



*alice* ... great booties!!  congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lilgooseberry* & *gem*! I'm going to keep my eyes on that leopard pony!!! gem your phone takes really good pics! So clear.

*Alice*, those boots look fantastic on you!

*shockboogie* - yeah for you! Glad you stretched them but I'm not sure they feel like slippers though! LOL

*Lynn* - Wow! I'm really starting to love the Very Brodes. Epecially in satin. NAP has it in yellow satin now but obviously full price but they are hot. The red that is! The brown glittart ron rons aren't bad either!


----------



## jh4200

Lynn, those are just gorgeous!  I love glittart Ron Rons, now having three pairs myself, but those VBs are soooooo special and look perfect on you!


----------



## *Lo

Lynn Love your new purchases!


----------



## rdgldy

*ylime, alice, lynn*-love them all!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks for the compliments ladies! I think I could just sit and stare at them all day long I love them so much. 
Looooooooooove those purple greasepaints ylime!!
Shockboogie I think I am destined to just wear them in the house as it snowed again today. Love the Insektikas on you. I looked at your pic and I was like "Wow I wonder if that's how mine look when I wear them? Holy $%*& I must look hot!"


----------



## shockboogie

I wore them around the house too just because of the crazy snow here in MI - blah

Oh well, I guess we have to wait until spring comes around to wear our Insectikas!!!




buzzytoes said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies! I think I could just sit and stare at them all day long I love them so much.
> Looooooooooove those purple greasepaints ylime!!
> Shockboogie I think I am destined to just wear them in the house as it snowed again today. Love the Insektikas on you. I looked at your pic and I was like "Wow I wonder if that's how mine look when I wear them? Holy $%*& I must look hot!"


----------



## fmd914

I realized when looking in the new CL thread that I never posted these so...yellow satin Very Brode. I have been waiting months and months for these and last month NAP UK had one pair in stock - my size!!! 

With Flash (excuse the dire need for a pedicure!)










Without Flash


----------



## YaYa3

*ylime, lynn12, fmd914*, your shoes are AMAZING!!  i want every single pair!  congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

stunning!!


----------



## fmd914

Okay ladies - Wow!

lilgoose - LOVE anything pony

ylime - anything dec is fine by me!!  The color of the purple are just to die for!

Lav - you have to get your sister involved in the forum - wait - what size is she - don't need additional competition for sizes.  

Alice - the Ornirons fit you so well - no gaping at the ankle.  

shockboogie - yeah the midwest snow puts a real damper on cute shoes in the winter!

For anyone I missed - I am just so lovingly overwhelmed!  
Congrats.


----------



## Southern-Belle

I like these Ylime...






And these Fmd914!


----------



## cllover

fmd, your Very Brodes are beautiful!!!  And they look great on you!  So jealous because yellow looks awful on me.


----------



## Vixxen

Sorry for the photo quality but I dropped my camera a few days ago and from the photo you can tell that something got messed up...damn you slippery hands! I still wanted to show you guys my purchases from the last month. By the way, the colors are a little off. The NPs are actually magenta, NOT fuchsia (hmmm, I want those as well). The colors are black, peacock, purple, magenta and peacock. Hope you guys like them!


----------



## cllover

Vixx, they're beautiful!  I want every single pair!


----------



## Vixxen

Awwww, thanks...:shame:


----------



## shockboogie

Love the colors!


----------



## Stinas

GREAT haul everyone!!!!
FMD - Where did you get those VP's???  I need them!
Lynn - TPF Says Hello!


----------



## goodmornin

*Vixxen!! *I love every single pair! I've been meaning to invest in some suedes!!

Anyways - I've finally taken pictures of my Nude VPs with burgundy tip - I've posted them in my Nude VP thread, but I guess I'll post them here too for future reference =)


----------



## goodmornin




----------



## bagmad73

Fantastic shoes everyone!!
*goodmornin* - your VPs look fantastic on you. Love them!!! 
I'm still trying to decide whether to get the burgundy tips or hold out for gold tips.....


----------



## Vixxen

Oooooooh, I want the gold or nude tips. I can never find either anywhere.


----------



## Evenstar

Love the nude VPs, Goodmornin


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, so many incredibly shoes, wow!  *

goodmornin *- Your VPs look stunning on you!! 

Sooo... I never thought I could join the "nude" club haha, but my nude patent Triclos from NAP came last week and I'm really loving them!!   I hope they look okay on me!


----------



## lilmissb

*fmd *- love the VB's in yellow!
*
Vixxen* - WOW!!! I was considering the peacock but I'm not sold on the colour. How vibrant is it IRL? I do love how neutral they are though. Love love love your others too. Need suede something in my life!

*goodmornin* - They look FANTASTIC! Glad you got what you wanted!!! Now I have the same dilemma as bagmad, not sure if I should wait for nude/gold or nude/nude or succumb to nude/burgundy.

*fiery* - they do so suit you! I really really like them. I should have grabbed my Triclos while I could. 

I'm glad everyone has a nice haul of shoes! Keep them coming as I need my shoe porn.


----------



## rdgldy

*fmd, vixxen, goodmornin, fiery*-such lovely colors and styles!


----------



## Aurora

Minal they look gorgeous on you!! I didn't know they came in nude patent. The color's perfect on your skin tone. Don't worry!


----------



## Aurora

goodmornin the VPs look amazing!!!


----------



## fmd914

Lynn- Love the red Very Brodes - I ordered those also but then got a practical moment "" and returned them since I had the yellow satin.  They are gorgeous!

Vixxen - you are on a suede kick!  Gorgeous - love the combo of open and closed toe!

cllover - yellow looks horrible on me too!  Can't wear it any where near my face, but I really wanted these shoes!  The yellow is a rich color (more like the pics without the flash) so it works a little better!  Thanks.

Stinas - They were available at Net A porter - UK.  I got these around a month ago and it was the only size available but just looked and they had more.  They are your kind of fun shoe!

goodmornin - you so did the right thing by ordering the pair you really want - those look great!

fiery - I LOVE the triclo in nude.  They look great on you.  I tried them on at the BH boutique and my friend shuddered in horror (didn't tell her that I already have two pairs of CLs in that color).  I think she must have seen how good that they look on you first!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vixxen i love all of your new purchses! the purple vps are TDF!!


----------



## danicky

Great additions ladies!!!


----------



## Alice1979

^ITA, I love all the purchases. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## YaYa3

*Vixxen*, your shoes are gorgeous.  i want EVERY pair!

*goodmorning*, the VPs fit you so perfectly.  i LOVE that shoe.

*fieryfashionist*, the triclos look great on you!  they're keepers for sure.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much *lilmissb*, *rdgldy*, Aurora (Hey girl!  Ohhh, I know... when I saw them on sale, I decided I had to give nude a try! ), *fmd* (aww no way, your friend must've been momentarily confused... I'm sure they looked fabulous on you!!) and *YaYa3*!


----------



## archygirl

Lynn12 said:


> Everyone's shoes are so fantastic!!!! Too many to list.
> 
> Here is my latest sales haul......
> 
> Red satin Very Brode and Brown Glittart RonRons


 
GGGGRRREEAAATTTT haul! Wish I lived in Charlotte and not Clemson. 
Love your shoes!


----------



## archygirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, so many incredibly shoes, wow!
> 
> *goodmornin *- Your VPs look stunning on you!!
> 
> Sooo... I never thought I could join the "nude" club haha, but my nude patent Triclos from NAP came last week and I'm really loving them!!  I hope they look okay on me!


 
These look awesome on you! I wish I had purchased them, they are so sexy!


----------



## rilokiley

*fiery*- the triclos look amazing on you!  congrats!  I definitely need to add a nude to my collection.


----------



## Lynn12

*archygirl* - when I saw your new avatar my heart sank.....but then I was very happy because they look fantastic on you!!!!

*fmd *- I gasped when I saw your yellow satin VB pictures! INCREDIBLE 
*
Vixxen* - Love all your colorful suede CLs!!!

*goodmornin* - You look great in the NUDE!!!  

*fiery* - The nude Triclos look so good on you.  SEXY LEGS!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*vixxen*- I love all of them!!  my favorites are the Decollete and the VP... I NEED a suede in my collection!!


----------



## evolkatie

I know this is a crappy picture but boy am I sooo happy. I'm so happy these fit very comfortably. They are a 36.5 and my Rolandos are a 38!

I will take better pics tonight to add to my little thread


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

whoa whoa whoa ... when did you get these katie!!

they are gorgeous!!! i'm drooling and jealous all at the same time!


----------



## noah8077

I was thinking that too, when did you pick those up evol?


----------



## evolkatie

Remember in the CCLO thread where I said I won a pair of shoes in my sleep?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evolkatie said:


> Remember in the CCLO thread where I said I won a pair of shoes in my sleep?



psh .. i need an explanation with details and timestamps!!! 

 i think these can be described as by UHG ... 

LUCKY GIRL!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS!!!

congrats! they are gorgeous


----------



## evolkatie

lol they are a gift so I don't break my ban 

I sniped them. Don't know why the lady in the USA decided to end her auction at 3am but I'm glad, they probably would've went for more if they had ended when people are awake


----------



## lilmissb

Katie, are they the ones off ebay where the woman was selling for her daughter and she stretched them? If so, I was right now to buy them if they fit you and you're normally a 38!


----------



## noah8077

Great deal!  Maybe I should stay up all hours of the night for good deals!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Katie, how are the "ribits" on them? LOL! I couldn't help it. They are extremely sexy!!! I love them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

evolkatie said:


> lol they are a gift so I don't break my ban
> 
> I sniped them. Don't know why the lady in the USA decided to end her auction at 3am but I'm glad, they probably would've went for more if they had ended when people are awake



how much did they end for??


----------



## noah8077

^^^Haha, it WAS the frog auction!


----------



## YaYa3

evolkatie said:


> I know this is a crappy picture but boy am I sooo happy. I'm so happy these fit very comfortably. They are a 36.5 and my Rolandos are a 38!
> 
> I will take better pics tonight to add to my little thread



*WOW!!!*  these are GORGEOUS.  congrats!!


----------



## evolkatie

They ended for about $520 shipped. I had to clean up the shoe though, they had stuff on the patent but patent is so easy to take care of. They are going to the cobbler tomorrow to get red soles put on them and to fix a little heel scuff, nothing major at all. The thing I hate is that she had heel grips in them before and its annoying cause it's sticky but nothing some tape wont get rid of. 

lilmissb - I'm a tts us6.5, most of my shoes are 37-37.5 in louboutin sizes.

jimmy, the ribits are okay  None missing hehe

Thanks everyone


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noah8077 said:


> ^^^Haha, it WAS the frog auction!


Yep!


----------



## lilmissb

^She wouldn't ship o/s and in the end it was too much for me to bother with so I'm glad you got them! Plus when she measured them I thought it might be too big for me. I'm still jealous though!


----------



## Alice1979

Katie these mad marys are hot. 

p.s. I'm just taking a break waiting for my samples to dry.


----------



## evolkatie

Alice- thanks! I texted you but I forgot you didn't have your phone today.


----------



## karwood

Wow!!!! THis thread moves really FAST!!!!

Ladies, ALL of your CL shoes are beautiful! Congrats on your Fabulous new additions!!!


----------



## Katykit01

Holy cow *Katie* 36.5 when you wear a 38!  I am soo happy they fit because they look amazing on you!


----------



## JuneHawk

evolkatie said:


> I know this is a crappy picture but boy am I sooo happy. I'm so happy these fit very comfortably. They are a 36.5 and my Rolandos are a 38!
> 
> I will take better pics tonight to add to my little thread



36.5???  That's nuts!  they loo kgreat.


----------



## goodmornin

*evolkatie* - they are beautifuul!! I can't believe that a 36.5 would fit!! Love the Gold studs with Cream patent combo!!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks everyone  I'm super excited, I never imagined being able to own these shoes just cause they are so htf now. I was being very hopeful when the auction stated that they were stretched lol.


----------



## sakura

Congrats *evolkatie*!  They're beautiful!


----------



## rilokiley

They look great, *evolkatie*!  Congrats!!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks sakura & rilokiley!


----------



## Miss_Q

My new Pewter Ron Ron's 85mm

I love that they match my Furla bag


----------



## tresjoliex

They are soo prettty!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Katie*, I love the mad marys!
*Miss Q*-the ronrons are beautiful and go really well with your bag.

Here are my Padrinos-located at Saks a few days ago-so comfy!


----------



## ally143

Miss_Q said:


> My new Pewter Ron Ron's 85mm
> 
> I love that they match my Furla bag


 
Very cute! Perfect height! Congrats


----------



## Evenstar

Loving everyone's new additions! 


Ok, I just got these patent black Wallis yesterday, which I bought from Saks. I thought they were 100mm but it turns out that they are the 85mm heel... bugger! Although I think part of me is kinda relieved that they're not too high and are very comfy. What do you think?


----------



## YaYa3

*adorable!!!*


----------



## shaq91

evenstar they're really cute and look great on u!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i think they look good even though they arn't the 100mm ... they're perfect for errands and runnin around town.


----------



## carlinha

evolkatie said:


> I know this is a crappy picture but boy am I sooo happy. I'm so happy these fit very comfortably. They are a 36.5 and my Rolandos are a 38!
> 
> I will take better pics tonight to add to my little thread



WOW!!!!  how are you a 38 in rolandos??!?!?!  and these fit you?!?!  

we are SHOE TWINS NOW!!!


----------



## goodmornin

god how I wish we were shoe twins too!


----------



## Evenstar

Thanks *Yaya3, shaq91 and nakedmosher2of3* - it's a bit of a hassle returning them as I'm from Australia, if I really want to get the 100mm. But I love them nevertheless!


----------



## lilmissb

*Miss_Q* - nice combo

*rgdldy* - what happened to modelling shots or have you already posted them?

*Evenstar* - They are GORGEOUS!! I have a similar pair that I bought from ShooBiz ages ago in black patent so thank goodness I don't have to buy these CL's! I use them almost every day so you'll get a lot of wear out of that heel height.


----------



## rilokiley

*Miss_Q*- I love the pewter!  very versatile 
*rgdldy*- congrats!  they look hot!
*Evenstar*- they look incredible on you!  there's a pair in my size on ebay right now... I'm so tempted!!


----------



## Evenstar

rilokiley said:


> *Evenstar*- they look incredible on you! there's a pair in my size on ebay right now... I'm so tempted!!


 
Oooh you should get them, especally if it is below retail!! 



Thanks *lilmissb* - shame that we don't have a CL store in Australia; Im hoping that there would be one in the future as the selection in DJs is severely lacking compared to the US/Europe.


----------



## lilmissb

^^I know Evenstar. But that's ok, it encourages us to start planning for one overseas trip a year to buy shoes!


----------



## missD

sorry for the dirty mirror ladies! I got these a while ago, decolletes in vegas and belle booties for $253 at the saks sale!











so right now i have 3 CLs, nude 70mm simples, camel decolletes 868, and belle booties 100mm. YAY!


----------



## carlinha

missD - the nude patent decolletes are a SHOWSTOPPER with those stunning long legs of yours!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*missD*, I loooove your camel Decollete!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## YaYa3

*DAMN!*  i LOVE the nude patent decolletes!  they look great on you.


----------



## lilmissb

I second what carlinha said! They look fabulous especially with your great legs!


----------



## missD

thanks! i'm loving my sardine boxers too! haha


----------



## Evenstar

*missD:* lovely modelling shots, but I think the camel decolettes really elogates your pegs - gorgeous!


----------



## shaq91

missD both are gorgeous on u!


----------



## baglover1973

my first of many to come!


----------



## baglover1973

up next will be these on friday! I will post pics as soon as they are home with me! I am totally addicted not to mention my dh! some yummy bang bang booties!


----------



## rdgldy

*missD*-lovely shoes, lovely legs
*baglover*-beautiful


----------



## evolkatie

Great purchases everyone  

MissD - omg those legs!!!! love those shoes too 

baglover - definitely an addiction! can't wait until you have 10 pairs in a month lol


----------



## *Lo

HEy Ladies! Here are some new additions First the Pink NP's...I actually ordered the Nude but they sent me pink so i dont know, I may or may not keep them the color is great for the season but i am still on the fence.....plus the magenta horatio's from the sale! What can be better?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Lo, they are both so pretty.


----------



## lilmissb

*baglover* - nice!

*Lo* - I'm on the fence with the pink NP's too. Not a pink girl myself but I do LOVE HOT PINK but those are so-so. Ador the magenta though, really should snap up a pair myself.


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm the same as *lilmissb. *
Not overly keen on the pinks but love the magneta


----------



## shaq91

Lo they're both soo cute! post modeling pics!!


----------



## sdesaye

Lo - Not sure about that particular shade of pink but, love the slings.  There's something about a solid color NP that disturbs me (except black or nude).  I like them better with a contrasting toe/heel combination.


----------



## Cerina

My scissor girls, they really are true to size, and very comfy!


----------



## MsFrida

Gorgeous Cerina  I'm beginning to really like this style

btw: is that your dog (golden?) in your pic? Too cute


----------



## Cerina

My Chocolate Brown Bourge Zeppa, and my maezep wedges.


----------



## Cerina

While I'm at it; my tiburon summer-sandals, and a extremely comfortable pair I think are called My fair Burma (or something like that)


----------



## Cerina

Thank you MsFrida! Yes, she is my familys dog! She is indeed a golden and is 2 years now, but I love the puppy pics of her!


----------



## Alice1979

^Cerina, I love all your CLs, and you look fabulous in every single pair.


----------



## Cerina

Thank you so much alice  Those are my whole collection, except for a pair of Laponos I am selling because they are too small.. And I have a pair of Nude VPs with black lace on the way, they are one of my HGs so I can't wait for them to get here!

(By the way.. Sorry about the crappy pics, I am not a very good photographer!)


----------



## YaYa3

great shoes, *cerina!*  congrats!!


----------



## shaq91

Cerina gorgeous shoes and OMG @ ur legs they're amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Fantastic shoes! Really adore the SG's, they're my fave must have right now.


----------



## rilokiley

I got these about 2 months ago off eBay.  I just posted them in the reference library, but I figured I'd go ahead and post them here, too 

Tortoise patent Yoyo 85mm














I haven't seen anyone else with these... does anyone know which season they're from?


----------



## lilmissb

where's the reference library thread?


----------



## rilokiley

near the top of the page

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks!


----------



## keya

Lovely additions everyone!   (I'm sooo behind on this thread I can't comment on everyone's purchases individually, sorry!)



Anyway, here's my latest addition; Python Very Prive with burgundy tip











(I posted these in my collection thread as well)


----------



## b00mbaka

Rilokiley, I notice that your footpetals are further back on the bed of your shoe than where I place mine, does is that where they are supposed to go? I put mine where the balls of my feet touch the shoe but it doesn't prevent my foot from sliding forward. 

Those are so pretty Keya!


----------



## YaYa3

*rilokiley & keya!!*  great shoes!  i love both!!


----------



## rilokiley

*b00mbaka*- I originally put them lower, but it didn't help with preventing my feet from sliding forward either.  So I moved them up a little, but it still doesn't do anything.  But now I don't wanna keep moving it in case it loses its stickiness. 

thanks *YaYa*!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Thanks for confirming that it was a waste of money! It's too thin to give real cushion & doesn't prevent my foot from sliding forward so I'll just stick to buying the trusty ol' Dr. Scholl's gel pads.


----------



## rilokiley

yeah, I may try Dr. Scholl's next- a bit cheaper, too!  Though I did like how the Heavenly Heelz worked


----------



## b00mbaka

rilokiley said:


> yeah, I may try Dr. Scholl's next- a bit cheaper, too! Though I did like how the Heavenly Heelz worked


 
Maybe I should try that one. I have the killer heelz & have the same problem as the little pads. ush:


----------



## rdgldy

*Keya*, I love them!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

The only picture of my sculpted pigalles are with my speedy so I can't post them in the reference thread yet:


----------



## keya

^those are so hot!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Keya!


----------



## rilokiley

One of my Saks sale purchases.  Brown glittart Ron Ron!  I had my eye on these shoes for a few months, and I was so happy they went on sale! 








Apologies for the dirty mirror... it makes my legs look splotchy


----------



## rilokiley

I love your Pigalles, *b00mbaka*!


----------



## rdgldy

*boom*, love the pigalles

*rilo*-the ronrons are such a great shoe, congrats!

My UHG bloody marys-sent one pair back, kept one-such stress!


----------



## luxurina

carlinha said:


> WOW!!!! how are you a 38 in rolandos??!?!?! and these fit you?!?!
> 
> we are SHOE TWINS NOW!!!


 
WOW..iI've been wanting mad marys for a long time..I guess I should start looking at samller sizes..what did you use to stretch those out..more that socks I suppose..lol


----------



## luxurina

The triclo are gorgeous in that color..





fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, so many incredibly shoes, wow!
> 
> *goodmornin *- Your VPs look stunning on you!!
> 
> Sooo... I never thought I could join the "nude" club haha, but my nude patent Triclos from NAP came last week and I'm really loving them!!  I hope they look okay on me!


----------



## missD

b00mbaka said:


> The only picture of my sculpted pigalles are with my speedy so I can't post them in the reference thread yet:




these pigalles are gorgeos! Are they 100mm or 120mm?


----------



## noah8077

rdgldy, I am not a fan of those shoes, but you make them look fab!  I really like them with that dress too (love the dress).


----------



## natassha68

rdgldy said:


> *boom*, love the pigalles
> 
> *rilo*-the ronrons are such a great shoe, congrats!
> 
> My UHG bloody marys-sent one pair back, kept one-such stress!


----------



## sakura

rilokiley said:


> I got these about 2 months ago off eBay.  I just posted them in the reference library, but I figured I'd go ahead and post them here, too
> 
> Tortoise patent Yoyo 85mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else with these... does anyone know which season they're from?



They're stunning!  I've seen them in the yoyo zeppa style (yoyo with a platform), but not as a regular yoyo.


----------



## sakura

keya said:


> Lovely additions everyone!   (I'm sooo behind on this thread I can't comment on everyone's purchases individually, sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my latest addition; Python Very Prive with burgundy tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted these in my collection thread as well)



They're beautiful *Keya*!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, Noah!


----------



## shockboogie

Found this waiting for me when I got home from work a few minutes ago.

Minibouts from Barneys!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *rdgldy* and *sakura*!

*shockboogie*- congrats!  that color looks great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

they look great on you.


----------



## sakura

*rdgldy*, yay!  You got your UHG!


----------



## shockboogie

thanks *rilokiley* and *rgdldy*! im so glad they are comfy too!


----------



## Jönathan

shockboogie, Those minibouts are really cute


----------



## gemruby41

Oh my, so many gorgeous shoes!!!

Received these today from BG.
Burgundy Suede New Simples


----------



## tresjoliex

I LOVE Suede!


----------



## *Lo

Gem those are gorgeous!! I have them too we're she twins!!


----------



## gemruby41

Lo-these are my first New Simples, and find them so comfy! Now I want them in every color!!


----------



## rdgldy

*gem*, they're beautiful.  They are super comfy!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Out of sight shoes *Gemruby* & they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Tampachic

*OK, here goes:  You ladies kept me very busy tonight.  Haven't check this thread for a while...  PHEW!  Thanks for sharing all of your gorgeous shoes!*


*Lynn & Fmd*- I am now wishing I hadn't missed out on the Very Brodes.  The red and yellow are incredible.  Anywhere I can still find these on sale?  Wow, so elegant.

*Vixx*-  You've done some damage!    Gorgeous collection; the peacock color makes me swoon.  Plus you will keep Apple Guard in business for another month. 

*Goodmorn*- Your nude VP's are TDF.  And may I ask what nail polish you are wearing?  Perfect.

*Fiery*- Love the Triclos in nude and the color looks great on you!

*Evol*- Wow.  Mad Mary score while you are asleep?!  Awesome.

*MissQ*- I love the match with your handbag too.  Great bag, great shoes + any white T + fabulous jeans= the perfect outfit.  Wohoo!

*Rdgldy*- Oooh.  I've never seen the Padrino before. Modeling pics please... Also, as I've mentioned before the Bloody Mary's look great with your dress.

*Evenstar & Baglover*- Any CL in black patent is okay by me!  

*MissD*-  the camel Decolettes with your skin tone.

*Lo*- The pink NP's are great for spring.  I say keep them!

*Cevina*- Ooh la la.  Love the color of those wedges.

*Rilo*- Cute Yoyo's!  And the Ron Ron's are fabulous.

*Keya*-  I think we have the same taste in CL's... super sexy and the higher the heel the better.   Python VP's, are you serious?! 

*Boombaka*- Your Pigalles match your speedy perfectly. Pretty color.

*Shock*- I must own these.  Gorgeous!  Congrats, I love the color.

*Gem*- I've never seen that color.  It looks darker than the Declic burgundy suede.  I like it!  Great for fall.

Ok, sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## shockboogie

*Tampachic* - You should call Barneys and see if they have your size!!!

*Jonathan* - Thank you


----------



## lilmissb

*b00m* - very nice combo!

*rilo* - cute! I love the ronron in glittart!

*rdgldy* - OMG! They are sooo cute on you! Love the dress and the BM's. Congrats!

*keya* - don't remember if I told you you're puthon VP's are  
*
shockboogie* - So cute! I didn't think I'd like them but they look great on you!


----------



## mikakaren

keya said:


> Lovely additions everyone!  (I'm sooo behind on this thread I can't comment on everyone's purchases individually, sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my latest addition; Python Very Prive with burgundy tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted these in my collection thread as well)


 

OMG Keya!! Those are TDF!!! where did you find them??


----------



## Chins4

Ladies - awesome buys recently - I can't believe how far behind I am in this thread. Finally gotten around to taking some pics of my newest additions (and my only impulse buy during the sales).................tortoise Decoltissimos. I love these shoes - they are sooooo comfy and they show just the PERFECT amount of toe cleavage 

I think that they are more of a trouser shoe than a skirt shoe but that makes them perfect for wineter work wear! On a related note please excuse the scrubby winter legs LOL


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks tresjoliex, Lo, rdgldy, ACL, & Tampachic for your compliments!!

Chins-they are beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

Chins, what a beautiful, sexy shoe.


----------



## *Lo

gemruby41 said:


> Lo-these are my first New Simples, and find them so comfy! Now I want them in every color!!


 

LOL!!! I know the feeling!


----------



## YaYa3

*i got them!!!* 

thank you, morfoula!  i've been waiting to find a pair of black patent decolletes in my size for months.  they fit perfectly, but dang, girls, they seem SO high.  too high for me??  (remember: i'm the oldest member of this forum.  )


----------



## b00mbaka

Thankyou* rilokiley, rdgldy, missD (they are 100 mm)**, natassha68, tampachic, lilmissb*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Yaya3- *Can you walk in them? If so then they aren't too high for you!!! LOL! But in all seriousness, I do not think they are "too sexy" for an older woman.


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *tampachic* and *lilmissb*!


*gem*- they're beautiful!  can you believe I don't have any suede in my collection yet?

*Chins*- very classy!!  I love that print.

*YaYa*- GORGEOUS!!!  definitely keepers.  we are shoe twins now!


----------



## JuneHawk

Yaya, they look great.  I hope I can still rock 100mm when I'm a yaya!


----------



## ceseeber

YaYa, those shoes are so glamorous! I think you can make the height work. My Decolettes are my most comfy shoes by far, after a two day break in period.


----------



## shaq91

YaYa they look great on u!


----------



## YaYa3

in my excitement, i forgot to mention how much i love everyone else's new scores!

*b00mbaka*, the pigalles are gorgeous in that color!
*rilokiley*, i WANT those shoes!  i covet those shoes!!
*rdgldy*, the bloody marys are HOT!
*shockboogie*, gorgeous pink minibout.
*chins*, the decoltissimos are TDF!
*keya*, those VPs in python are UNBELIEVABLE!
*gemruby*, i'm with you ... i'd like a pair of those in every color.

i hope i haven't left anyone out.  GREAT SHOES everyone!!


----------



## samhainophobia

Pff, Yaya, with legs like that who cares how old you are?   They look great!


----------



## hlp_28

*chins* - I love decoltissimo!! I have to get a pair !! Did you size up or down?

*yaya* - Decollete is gorgeous !! I just got mine too (thanks to a Tpfer) . Congrats !!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Gem, rdgldy, rilokiley, yaya3 & hlp_28 

hlp - I went a full size down - I'm a 37 and these are a 36 - they fit very similar to Helmuts if that helps at all LOL?

yaya3 - damn, I hope I look that good in my Decolletes when I get older!! You look tres elegant


----------



## noah8077

YaYa!  I love them!  So hot for a YaYa, and amazing!  My mom (your age) would wish to wear shoes like those!  FA - BU - LOUS!


----------



## Tampachic

noah8077 said:


> YaYa!  I love them!  So hot for a YaYa, and amazing!  My mom (your age) would wish to wear shoes like those!  FA - BU - LOUS!



Agreed.

Never too old for hot shoes.


----------



## lilmissb

*Chins *- they're so cute! I love the turtle patent.

*YaYa* - You look HOT! I think you rock those shoes AND you have fabulous legs!!! I hope mine are that good at your age!


----------



## gemruby41

*YaYa*-I must agree that you have have fab legs! Enjoy your CLs!!


----------



## Chaneller

City Girl slingbacks.
It's winter and about -5[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]°C outside here now, so I must wear tights or socks with all my CLs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/FONT]


----------



## YaYa3

*chaneller*, those city girls are TDF!  they're one of my very favorites!


----------



## Chaneller

YaYa3 said:


> *chaneller*, those city girls are TDF!  they're one of my very favorites!



Mine too, and they are super comfortable to wear!  Actually the most comfortable CLs that I own.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the city girls!


And I must say yaya u will never be to old for those shoes


----------



## YaYa3

*b00mbaka*, *rilokiley* (tPF angel!), *JuneHawk, ceseeber, shaq91, samhainophobia, hlp_28, Chins4, noah8077, Tampachic, lilmissb, gemruby41, and makedmosher2of3*

*THANK YOU!!*  you guys make me feel like a million bucks!  (the legs aren't that great ... just skinny!!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

*YaYa* - I'm doing my 'get it girl' dance (just poke your bootie out and jirate, while waving your hands in the air) just for you....  I would have never guessed you were a grandma.  You wear it well.  You will be the envy of others in your decolletes!!


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *DC-Cutie!*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Keya -  and every other smilie I can find! HOT!!

Chins - those are smoking!!

Yaya- Not too high for you at all!! You wear them well!

DC- you crack me up!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.


----------



## Vixxen

Hey there! For all you girls that asked about the peacock color...

It is really adorable and sooo perfect with everything. It is not a true blue or a dark blue, it is a very soft and slightly dusty denim blue that looks awesome with everything. I have worn them with light brown pants, a black skirt, a navy dress, grey trousers, etc. and they look fabulous. I especially love the contrast between the blue suede and red sole. Thank you ladies for all of your nice complements, it means a lot coming from a group with amazing collections and fantastic taste!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm sold on them Vixx, must get something in peacock now.


----------



## Vixxen

I swear, the color is soooo pretty. I love peacock! Let me know if you get anything.


----------



## MsFrida

I'm sorry for the awful modeling pics :shame: 
Mr Paparazzi isn't here to help me out..

To my darling Decollete's: thank you for making 
my titanic sized feet look so small and neat


----------



## YaYa3

*MsFrida*, those decolletes look AWESOME on you!  are they gray suede?  i love them!  congrats.


----------



## Chins4

Ms Frida I  those on you!!! Why did I not get these when I had the chance?


----------



## rilokiley

*MsFrida*, I love them!!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you  

YaYa: yes they are


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*MsFrida- *I love those, the color is so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## JuneHawk

My new (to me) Decolzeps


----------



## lilmissb

*MsFrida* - LOVE your decolletes

*June* - OMG you are on a roll!!! Very nice work.


----------



## rdgldy

*June*-they look great on you!
*MsFrida*-I love the grey suede!


----------



## YaYa3

*June!!!*  those are hot!  love them on you ...


----------



## lilgooseberry

aw love this thread makes me so happy everytime i see all of ur pretty shoes!

*Gem*-they are gorgeous on you, love the colour!
*Chins*- love the patent!
*YaYa*- your legs are amazing! The shoes look so so nice!
*Chaneller*- city girls with tights uber cute! Love the colours together =D
*MsFrida*- wooo love them, I did a double and a triple take =P
*June*- stacked heels plus patent = yummy!


----------



## shaq91

msfrida those look HOT on u!


----------



## evolkatie

msfrida - i LOVE your suede decolletes!! 
june - wow those look really nice!


----------



## cllover

The decolletes look great on you, Yaya!!!  

Loves those decoltissimos, Chins!


----------



## cllover

...and the decol(zeppas) on you, Ms Frida and June!


----------



## IslandSpice

YaYa3 said:


> *i got them!!!*
> 
> thank you, morfoula! i've been waiting to find a pair of black patent decolletes in my size for months. they fit perfectly, but dang, girls, they seem SO high. too high for me?? (remember: i'm the oldest member of this forum. )


 
They look fabulous, YaYa!!! I got my Decolletes cut down by my cobbler and now they are perfect for me. You might want to give that a try.


----------



## Chins4

June - congrats, I love the patent & wood DecZeps - so striking!


----------



## baglover1973

everyones shoes are so beautiful!! I have developed such an unhealthy addiction already...my second pair in 2 weeks!  Beautiful Bang Bang boots in Burgundy!


----------



## surlygirl

Nice, *baglover*!


----------



## shaq91

baglover those r hot! modeling pics?


----------



## baglover1973

I will take a modeling pic in a bit for you ladies! they are such a great color irl!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

WoW - great additions everyone!  Congrats to all!!


----------



## lilmissb

*baglover* - very nice!


----------



## YaYa3

*baglover!*  LOVE the boots!!


----------



## moodysmom10

very nice BL!


----------



## b00mbaka

IslandSpice said:


> They look fabulous, YaYa!!! I got my Decolletes cut down by my cobbler and now they are perfect for me. You might want to give that a try.


 
Hey girl!!! How low were they able to cut them down? It didn't mess up the profile of the shoe?


----------



## Aurora

My Rubinova finally arrived! I've got such broad feet they're not really "in" the shoe. Do you think this is a keeper?


----------



## Chins4

They look fantastic on you Aurora  Such an individual style!

There doesn't look to be any obvious 'spillage' for such a low cut shoe - are they comfortble?


----------



## bagmad73

*A* - you look very sexy  . I'm glad you found a way to tie those ribbons!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> Hey girl!!! How low were they able to cut them down? It didn't mess up the profile of the shoe?


 
I am not sure how much he cut them down...they feel like my 100mm simples now so from about 4-1/4 inches to 3-3/4"?? I don't think the profile was _ruined_, but it was a sexier profile before for sure. Now it is a hot shoe that I can actually walk in without squeezing my butt cheeks till they cramp!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*Baglover*- wow that colours fantastic!
*Aurora*,- ohhh so pretty and cute! Question- do the bows un-ties easily, I got a pair made a year back like sandals tie up (not cl) and the ribbons undo or they fall down to my ankes =S


----------



## Aurora

*Chins4*, Thank you! My left bone sticks out and I'm just so conscious of it, but they stick out in almost every shoe, so I guess its something I obsess over. I haven't worn them out yet, but the height feels good so far!

Thanks *C*, Hehe, I love them!

*lilgooseberry*, I had to tie them really tight, and I could only cross them once, if I crossed them twice and try to tie them, they'll drop. I haven't worn them out yet but tried walking at home for awhile and it stayed on!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Aurora*, your CLs are really pretty!!

Here's a pic of my serpettes.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks dreamdoll! The serpettes are so pretty too! Have your LG arrived?


----------



## karwood

Ok Ladies, the last time I was here was 11 pages ago. Since then, There have been MANY pics posted of new and beautiful CL shoes . Congrats to everybody for their absolutely beautiful new additions!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Aurora said:


> Thanks dreamdoll! The serpettes are so pretty too! Have your LG arrived?


 
Thanks, nope haven't got my LG yet!


----------



## natassha68

My newest Black Python Bloody Mary's


----------



## Alice1979

^Hot!!!


----------



## sara999

stunning natassha!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! natassha, they are stunning!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Natassha, you look beautiful in them.


----------



## gheaden

First two pair, many more to come!


----------



## lilmissb

^Wow,* gheaden* both pairs are stunning!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

bloody marys!


----------



## gheaden

Natassha-your BM look great!


----------



## babypie

*gheaden *those look nice! Nude satin + black lace 
*natassha68* wow!!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Alice.Sara,Lilmiss,Rdlady ,Naked,gheaden, & babypie.*

*Dreamdoll*- Love your serpettes

Sooo many great new purchases !!.... you all look lovely in them !


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gheaden said:


> Natassha-your BM look great!



OMG, I'm cracking up.  I just came here to look at some new CLs and this is the first post I read.  It just sounded........funny.  lol

Okay, now I'll go back a page or so and see what you meant by BM.  hahahahahehehehehe  (Sorry, I'm in rare form.)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

natassha68 said:


> My newest Black Python Bloody Mary's




Awww, here we go, that's more like it.  Natasha, GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*WOW!*  everyone's shoes are TDF!!  

*natassha*, your bloody mary's are so gorgeous.  

congrats everyone!


----------



## natassha68

Forgot to post my black suede Babel's wore them out for the first time last night and LOVE them super comfy !!


----------



## natassha68

Lol *OO-Let*, that's funny, and thank you for the nice comment 

Thanks you *Yaya*


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Natassha* - Muy Caliente


----------



## Aurora

My HG Lady Gres!


----------



## LavenderIce

Fuschia suede Decollete:











Cajole:






Big thanks to shockboogie and lorihmatthews for sizing tips!  You two are the reason why I wanted these at all.


----------



## lilmissb

*natassha* - love those babels! I need some but it's summer here so can't think about them right now!

*Lav* - *FUSCHIA*


----------



## shaq91

Natassha they look amazing on u especially the babels!


----------



## YaYa3

*aurora,* love the lady gres!  they look great on you!  

*lavender,* fuschia decolletes ... TDF!!


----------



## luxurina

YaYa3 said:


> *i got them!!!*
> 
> thank you, morfoula! i've been waiting to find a pair of black patent decolletes in my size for months. they fit perfectly, but dang, girls, they seem SO high. too high for me?? (remember: i'm the oldest member of this forum. )


 

You have gorgeous legs, and the decolletes suit you very well.


----------



## sakura

Aurora said:


> My HG Lady Gres!



Did you get the black ones?  They're beautiful!


----------



## sakura

LavenderIce said:


> Fuschia suede Decollete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're stunning!


----------



## danicky

Wow ladies, this thread is moving too fast. I can't keep up anymore. Stunning new additions everyone!!!
Natassha, gorgeous shoes and legs, you sexy thing you!!


----------



## Aurora

sakura said:


> Did you get the black ones? They're beautiful!


 
Yes I did! Thank you!


----------



## YaYa3

luxurina said:


> You have gorgeous legs, and the decolletes suit you very well.



thank you SO much, luxrina!


----------



## shockboogie

LavenderIce said:


> Fuschia suede Decollete:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to shockboogie and lorihmatthews for sizing tips!  You two are the reason why I wanted these at all.



Glad I could help! Arent they super comfy and stylish?


----------



## jh4200

I am so behind here!  Such beautiful purchases, everyone!  I have to take a few minutes to go back and see everything again!  (Not to mention I haven't ventured into our new reference library in days - too much to see there, too!)


----------



## cllover

Whoa, fuschia suede decolletes?! - I didn't even know there were such things!  They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Here are my black suede Babel 100s!  No modeling pics until I stretch them, though.


----------



## YaYa3

*WOW!!*  gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

You got your boots Laureen! Congrats. I thought you wanted Ginervas though?? I'd love some boots, maybe when it gets to winter here though.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I try to avoid this thread to lessen my temptation, but I just went back a week and OMG. Soooo many beautiful shoes.* Natassha* & *rdgldy*, your Bloody Marys are insanely hotl. *Yaya*, you are _not_ too old. They are gorgeous on you. I can't mention everyone, but Wow! What an incredible week for tPF!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks YaYa and lilmissb!

I did want Ginervas, but after seeing both IRL, I decided I liked the Babels more.  Plus, I was able to find them for under $500 (after cash back) on ebay!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Natasha!! - WOW!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are gorge, *Laureen*!


----------



## jh4200

They're beautiful, Laureen, and what a steal!  Congrats, I can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah for Laureen!  That wasa great deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you Jet, Jenn, and lilmissb!  I can't wait until they actually fit!


----------



## keya

Aurora ~ Gorgeous!


Lav ~ I'm soooo jealous, the fuschia suede Decolletes are STUNNING! 


Laureen ~ What a great deal!! I want a pair of black boots too! 


(I'd go back more pages and comment, but I have a computer virus in the operating memory and it makes it near impossible to type. I've tried to get rid of it but it wont budge!   I'll thank everyone who commented on my python VPs properly once I get this sorted out. )


----------



## shaq91

Laureen they're gorgeous! can't wait 4 the modeling pics!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks so much, *Lilmiss,DC-Cutie,Shaq,Danicky , Misty & Jetset  *!!

*Lavender*- Loving the Fuxia Decollete's, Lovely!

*Aurora*- Your LG's look Perfect!!

*Laureen*- they are fabulous!!!.....can't wait for modeling pics !!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lav, Laureen*-what fabulous suedes!


----------



## archygirl

Laureen, wow! What a find...I have been avoiding eBay but I might have to start looking again. 

Everyone's purchases have been inspiring. Just arrived back in NJ last night, did some shopping today at Saks in Short Hills, and found turquoise suede Ron Ron 100. I will post photos later when I unpack my camera. They had fuschia, turquoise, red and navy. The Navy were TDF but they did not have my size. So I now have suede triplets: EB Rolando, Fuschia Fontanete, Turquoise Ron Ron. All I need is yellow or green.....


----------



## noah8077

Oh, archy I want those so bad....post pictures quick please, I am dying to see them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you keya, shaq, natassha, rdgldy, and archy!  

Argh, can't resist colored suedes!  Lav has really made me want some fuchsia Decs or Ron Rons...


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Thank you keya, shaq, natassha, rdgldy, and archy!
> 
> Argh, can't resist colored suedes!  Lav has really made me want some fuchsia Decs or Ron Rons...



Laureen, the fuschia Ron Rons are beautiful! I'll post soon! darn suitcase...


----------



## rdgldy

archygirl said:


> Laureen, wow! What a find...I have been avoiding eBay but I might have to start looking again.
> 
> Everyone's purchases have been inspiring. Just arrived back in NJ last night, did some shopping today at Saks in Short Hills, and found turquoise suede Ron Ron 100. I will post photos later when I unpack my camera. They had fuschia, turquoise, red and navy. The Navy were TDF but they did not have my size. So I now have suede triplets: EB Rolando, Fuschia Fontanete, Turquoise Ron Ron. All I need is yellow or green.....



can't wait to see* turquoise* suede!!


----------



## archygirl

You all made me unpack faster...which is good. Here are the turquoise suede. The photos do not do the color justice, it is much richer in person. For some reason, the light makes it seem less vibrant.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Beautiful!  I've seen them IRL, and you're right, they're even better in person.  Congrats!


----------



## natassha68

*Archy*- They are GORGEOUS!!! What a beautiful color, they look great on you.


----------



## rdgldy

Archy-I love them.  I'm sure they are even more beautiful in person.


----------



## archygirl

So here are my suede triplets:

Now if only yellow suede declics would appear in a 39 or 39.5.......


----------



## javaboo

I love everyone's new additions!

*Lav*: Where did you get your decolletes?


----------



## noah8077

Archy I love them!  Congrats!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*archy*- im so so so jealous! they are beautiful!


----------



## natassha68

Not new shoes, Nude patent Miss Loubi Clutch  searched forever and a day for it , what do you ladies think??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous ron rons!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love it-gorgeous with your shoes


----------



## rilokiley

This thread moves so quickly! 

*archy*- I love all your suede!  I'm so jealous!!
*Lav*- that color looks great on you.  I love the Decollete!
*Aurora*- I love your pedi!!  so cute! 
*Natassha*- great combo!  the Alti pumps look so good on you 
*Laureen*- congrats on the Babels!  I can't wait to see your modeling pics!


Gorgeous additions, everyone!  I'm sorry if I missed you- there so many fabulous new shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

*archy *- soooo jealous! love the ron rons.

*natassha* - the clutch is so cute and great with your altis.


----------



## archygirl

natassha68 said:


> Not new shoes, Nude patent Miss Loubi Clutch  searched forever and a day for it , what do you ladies think??



Love them together!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Archygirl - Love those shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone on the lovely comments about my new suede shoes! (hahaha..."new" suede shoes sounds like "Blue" suede shoes)


----------



## YaYa3

*archy,* those suede ron rons are TDF!  i love the color!


----------



## ronsdiva

My new plum suede scissor girls. Love the color and definitely makes up for my passing on the plum suede decolletes in August.


----------



## noah8077

Love that color rons!!!! Great find, congratulations!


----------



## YaYa3

*ronsdiva,* your plum suede SGs are gorgeous!  hopefully, they will help you feel better really quickly!


----------



## lilmissb

ronsdiva! Such a nice colour. Where did you find those???


----------



## ronsdiva

*bay find, but I know they were at Saks as I had an e-mail I had kept from Peter when they got them in initially.


----------



## carlinha

i am not on for a few days, and look what i have missed!!!!

everyone's new purchases are STUNNING and look fabulous on... i am too lazy to list individually


----------



## LavenderIce

javaboo said:


> I love everyone's new additions!
> 
> *Lav*: Where did you get your decolletes?


 
They came from Saks.  They are my $82 CLs!


----------



## javaboo

lavenderice said:


> they came from saks.  They are my $82 cls!



$82?!?


----------



## fmd914

Wow Laureen - under $500 - that is insane and wonderful!  Congratulations.  I love that they appear to be more of a gray/black than black!

Lav - I sooooo wish that I had bought the suede decs - even full price!  I told myself no more decs since I don't wear them but they are my favorite CL!!  Those are gorgeous.  Can't wait to see your action shots in those!

Natassha - love the clutch with the shoes.  I wish I had gotten the pink python clutch from last year.  I told myself then - NO way!  But can't stop thinking about it.  Congrats!

Archy - Okay - your pics of the RonRons are making me say I have to get a pair!  Those are gorgeous.  

Rons - I so wish you hadn't posted those SGs!!!!  I'm trying to resist temptation right now but its not working - those are TDF!  And the color - yeah, come summer you will have so much fun with them  - probably more than you would have had with the decs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the SGs rons! gorgeous!


----------



## shaq91

Natassha u look fantastic!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you,*rdlady , Rilo, Lilmiss, Archy & Shaq*!!

*Fmd*- I know exactly what you mean, this clutch is from spring 2007, I had passed on it age's ago, and never stopped thinking about it . .... I can't remember the pink python clutch , same style??


----------



## gemruby41

I couldn't resist another pair of New Simples. Excuse the mess. I took these inside my cubicle at work.


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh gem! Fantastic score. Love the colour.


----------



## cllover

So jealous, Archy, of your turquoise suede ronrons!  I want them soooo badly!


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! I love all the colors, *Archy*, *Rons*, & *Gem*! Archy, where did you purchase your ronrons?


----------



## baglover1973

too many gorgeous shoes to name names but congrats to everyone and a collective WOW!  all are gorgy!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*gemruby* - love the color of your new simples! they look fantastic on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the "new" new simples gem!!


----------



## IslandSpice

gemruby41 said:


> I couldn't resist another pair of New Simples. Excuse the mess. I took these inside my cubicle at work.


 
Gem!!! I LOOOOVE those! Where oh where did you get them?! I love the new simple and that is my nude!!!!


----------



## fmd914

Gem - great color and great color on you!


----------



## mrslaygo

Got my peniche 140mm in purple today at Christian Louboutin in Palazzo, Vegas.
I loooooooove eeeeeetttttt!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^HOT! mrslaygo they rock!


----------



## mrslaygo

thanks lilmissb


----------



## ronsdiva

Mrslaygo- those are hot! Love the color and props to you for being able to wear 140's!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*AchyGirl, Natassha* & *ronsdiva* I could just die!!! 

*Gem* Your New Simples look amazing on you! I sort of overlooked that style for some reason, but you've got me thinking... They are so beautiful! I love the color too. 

*mrslaygo* Them is some hot shoes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the penchies! the remind me of a very sexy secretary! loove them!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you ,*Jet*!!

*Gem*- Love the color of your new simples, they look lovely on you !

*Mrslaygo*- Your your 140 Peniche's, great color too ! wear them well.


----------



## Miss_Q

Mrslaygo- Wow! That is some heel!


----------



## shaq91

mrslaygo said:


> Got my peniche 140mm in purple today at Christian Louboutin in Palazzo, Vegas.
> I loooooooove eeeeeetttttt!!!!!


gorgeous!! they look amazing on u!


----------



## Miss_Q

Purple Laminato Simple 100mm

Not sure if I should keep them


----------



## gemruby41

So pretty Miss_Q!


----------



## YaYa3

Miss_Q said:


> Purple Laminato Simple 100mm
> 
> Not sure if I should keep them



are you _kidding?_  they're gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Q

YaYa3 said:


> are you _kidding?_ they're gorgeous!


 

it's the color that is throwing me off.  i thought they would be a darker purple like the ron ron's. here is a better picture of what the color really looks like. my camera phone shows them being darker. they are the center pair.


----------



## b00mbaka

You're right, the purple simples should be returned. Better yet, maybe you should give me your WHOLE collection *Miss_Q*! LOL! Just kidding, I love them! You should keep them


----------



## YaYa3

i still LOVE them.  the color adds a beautiful variety to the other shoes.  i say keep 'em!


----------



## Miss_Q

Unfortunately that is not my collection. I got that picture from the New Cl's thread. I do own the Peacock Simples in that picture though.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Mrslaygo! WoW 140!!!! I barely can walk in 100!!


----------



## noah8077

My DH gave me these for Christmas.....












*I LOVE them!*


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh sorry, i that was your collection beacuse of the other simples, Miss_Q! I would definitely keep the purple simples. They are VERY cute!

Noah, you are so lucky to receive shoes while in CCLO! Those are beautiful


----------



## karwood

*archy*-  I love all your suedes!!!
*Lav*- Your Decollete and Cajole are beautiful!!
*Aurora*- Congrat on finding your HG!!! They are beautiful!
*Natassha*- I still love your Nude Patent Alti Pumps!!! The clutch is perfect with shoes!
*Laureen*- Love your Babels!! I can't wait to see modeling pics!
*ronsdiva- *I love them in Plum Suede! I did not know they came in that color!
*gem- *I love your New Simples!! Great color!!
*mrslaygo-* Your Peniche are STUNNING!!!
*miss_Q-  *I would keep them!!  But if you are not satisfied with color, then you should exchange them for something that you will really love.
*noah: *What a beautiful Christmas gift from your DH!!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Karwood*  !!


I'm officially on a MAJOR ban, but had to share my last two before it lol , Gold Metallic Rolando & after having a SO pair, finally a new pair that fits, Nude patent Pigalle 120 mm


----------



## evolkatie

Fedex just came w/ my ban breaking shoes. Not anything special. Just a pair of black patent flats for me to wear everyday  I can't wait to break them in  these shoes looked so good with the wrinkled patent with so many people breaking them in.

I actually brought my camera to work today for the arrival of my anemones but they are not here yet 










edit: natassha. OMG I LOVE YOUR SHOES!! Those pigalles are so HOT! and those Rolandos are BEAUTIFUL also!!


----------



## Alice1979

^So cute  Congrats Katie.


----------



## karwood

*Nat: DANG!!! *Those Rolandos are GORGEOUS and the Pigalles are HOTTTTT!
*katie: *Those are sooooo cute!! They remind me of the flats that  Audrey Hepburn  used to wear!


----------



## lilmissb

*Miss_Q *- those simples are so cute, def keep them!

*noah* - OMG! I love those declics!!! Did you only size up by half or a full?

*natassha* - LOVE the rolandos and pigalles. Do you have a thing for nudes???? Hahaha, I don't blame you, the colour is HOT!

*katie* - those patent flats rock! Where did you score those? I'd love some everyday flats.


----------



## natassha68

*Evolkatie*- LOVE your new flats, they are simply adorable, wear them well !!! & Thank you 

*Karwood & lilmiss* Thank you too, and yes, I definately have a problem loving the nudes to much    lol !!


----------



## shaq91

Natassha GORGEOUS! They both look amazing on u!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Shaq*


----------



## Zucnarf

Katie, love those flats! 
Natassha, lovely Pigalles!


----------



## gemruby41

*natassha-*you rock those CL's!!

*evolkatie*-love the flats!!


----------



## rilokiley

so many beautiful shoes!!

*noah*- you know I am so jealous of your purple Declics!
*natassha*- WOW.  those nude Pigalles are so hot!!
*evolkatie*- very cute!  I can't wait to see your Anemones!


----------



## schwarz

I have never posted photos of my CLs, I only have 2 pairs. I got the black declics in Paris (august 08) and the EB declics are from a great tPFer (thank you Magdalena and everybody that helped me get them)! I have a thing for anything with a declic toe


----------



## lilmissb

schwarz! They are just gorgeous! congrats! I love declics too.


----------



## rilokiley

*schwarz*- beautiful!!  The EB Declic is definitely on my wishlist!!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments 

schwarz - OMG!! WOW EB declics!! Congrats!!


----------



## schwarz

Thank you *lilmissb*, *rilokiley* and *evolkatie*! I really love both of them and slowly am getting better at walking in them


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> My DH gave me these for Christmas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE them!*



Can I marry your husband????? I'm expecting books from mine ush:


----------



## surlygirl

*noah* - love the purple declics! what a sweet hubby you have!
*natassha* - smoking hot! wow! the gold rolandos and the nude pigalles look amazing on you!
*katie* - the patent flats are adorable! you'll get so much wear out of those. can't wait to see the anemones!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!!!!

June sorry I think I am going to hang on to him!


----------



## rdgldy

*noah*, what a nice husband. 

 I really can't complain-I picked out a ton of stuff from the NM sale and suggested that for my present-he said go ahead!!!  He doesn't get too creative but I always get what I like!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Gem, Zucnarf, Rilo,& Surlygirl !!*

*Noah*- Love your new declics !!, what a gorgeous color !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*noah*- wow those are gorgeous! such a nice hubby and i'm soo jealous!
*natassha*- wow! great choices! everything looks so amazing on you!
*evolkatie*- love the flats! I can't wait to see your Anemones either!
*schwarz- *those EB declics are to die for! i love both pairs!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Naked*, What a nice thing to say


----------



## fmd914

Noah - The suede declics do not look good on me but you make me think twice!!!

Natassha - Love both pairs.  I can't wear Pigalles, but your pics make me keep trying!

scharwz - a fun pair and a "practical" pair

katie - I love my CL flats - I keep thinking about buying the exact pair you have.  Please post modeling pics!


----------



## karwood

*scharwz, *love your declics!!! The EB are definitely TDF!!!


----------



## mrslaygo

got my scissor girl 120mm today at saks fifth fashion show mall....
beautifullllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^^ gorgeous!


----------



## eggpudding

*evolkatie* the black patent flats are soo cute, I'd love to be able to wear Loubies everyday! 

*natassha, *you just make them look so good! I love both pairs 

*schwarz *and *noah - *the purple and EB suede Declics are utterly delectable!!

*mrslaygo* - niiiiiiice!


----------



## surlygirl

Nice, mrslaygo!!! How many colors / materials do the SGs come in? The plum and taupe suedes are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

mrslaygo, I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

surly, I've seen them in red/plum/grey suede, red/ivory/black satin, pewter/bronze/black leather. Has anyone seen anything else?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Don't know if they came in this color, but the scissor girls would be gorgeous in teal satin!


----------



## lilmissb

Ooohhh...yeah they would!!!! HOT!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

I just bought the Yoyospina in tortoiseshell patent with gold heel tip!


----------



## mrslaygo

lilmissb said:


> mrslaygo, I love them!


thanks lilmiss b.....
happy holidays


----------



## Noegirl05

Here are my Fuxia Suede decollete 100mm.. do you love them?


----------



## rilokiley

I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## YaYa3

OH, YES, *noe*, i LOVE them!  they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, love them!


----------



## lilmissb

*noegirl*, you rock them! I love the colour.


----------



## rdgldy

*mrslaygo, noe*- beautiful!!!


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Ohhh wee...WOW how do I LOVE your shoes *Noegirl!* I want to marry them !!!

HOT shoes for reals!!! 



Noegirl05 said:


> Here are my Fuxia Suede decollete 100mm.. do you love them?


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> Here are my Fuxia Suede decollete 100mm.. do you love them?


 Do I love them???? Let me count the ways!!!!!!!!


----------



## sakura

Noegirl05 said:


> Here are my Fuxia Suede decollete 100mm.. do you love them?



Amazing!  Now *Lav* and you are shoe twins!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks ladies... can you believe I almost decided to dye them navy blue  LOL


----------



## sakura

*Noe*, don't you dare!  Lol.


----------



## natassha68

Those are Gorgeous on you *Noe*


----------



## cjy

Noe! Step away from the navy blue and no one will get hurt!


----------



## lilmissb

*Noe* - You can't do that!!! I agree with cjy, step away from the dye....


----------



## Bagnista

*My newest edition to my collection...















*


----------



## shaq91

Bagnista those look gorgeous on u!


----------



## danicky

*Noe,* they look great on you.

*Bagnista,* i love them. I have them in black.


----------



## evolkatie

THEYRE HEREEE YAYAYAY!!! I knew it was a good day when all the lights turned green as I was driving to work lol

My HGs!! They are super high and feel impossible to walk in lol Bows aren't even but that makes me love them even more


----------



## noah8077

Oh.............      My.............      Gahhhhh........

katie I LOVE them!

Congratulations on your UHG's! Stunning, and Merry Christmas to you in those shoes!


----------



## rilokiley

so beautiful!!!  just... WOW.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks Noah & Rilo  I am so in love


----------



## shaq91

Katie those r beautiful! I wanna see modeling pics!


----------



## laureenthemean

Yay, evolkatie, so glad you got them!  Welcome to the Anemone club!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks so much  I think I might have to save up for the black ones too LOL


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, I'm still kind of kicking myself for not buying the red ones when they were on sale!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

CONGRATS!!! The most anticipated delivery of the year!!!I thought we would have to put out an APB if they had not shown up today!!!!

They are soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks!!! When I saw the mailman pull up and then go to the back of his tiny truck, I just ran to the door LOL


----------



## samhainophobia

See, we told you to stop worrying .  Congrats!


----------



## Katykit01

*Katie* Those look AMAZING!!!! You and Laureen are shoe twins!! 

Modeling shots when you can..

Those Anemones are TDF! Congrats and a great holiday present for yourself


----------



## Alice1979

Katie, beautiful, beautiful shoes. Congrats on your UHG. They're stunning.


----------



## evolkatie

Thanks Samhainophobia & Katy & Alice- I hope I can take modeling shots soon. THese shoes are actually 1/2 size too big so I need to get some pads LOL


----------



## keya

katie ~ Congrats on scoring the perfect Christmas party shoe! 


Noe ~ I love the fuchsia suede Decolletes! 


Bagnista ~ The Ornirons are fab!


----------



## jh4200

Oh Katie, they're breathtaking!  I'm so glad they came today, after all the waiting!  Congrats on such a good find!


----------



## evolkatie

keya, jh - Thanks


----------



## lilmissb

*bagnista* - they look great on you! I actually like them morethan the black colour.

*katie* - OMG - they are FANTASTIC! Congrats on achieving your HG!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Katie, they are so lovely!!


----------



## JuneHawk

purple nappa laminato Simple 100.  I like them and they feel comfortable but I don't know if I'm going to keep them.


----------



## noah8077

June, I do like those a lot!  The color is so pretty and different!


----------



## lilmissb

June, they're definitely cute!


----------



## lulabee

Good Gawd!!! There are wayyy too many to mention individually but I'm dying over all the yummy shoe porn!! So many gorgeous colors everyone!


----------



## rdgldy

June, they're lovely.  They look almost the same as my ronrons.


----------



## Alice1979

June those simples are actually goegeous, and they look beautiful on you.


----------



## rilokiley

*June*, they're lovely.  I tried the same pair on at Saks and was surprised how much I liked them.


----------



## carlinha

evolkatie said:


> THEYRE HEREEE YAYAYAY!!! I knew it was a good day when all the lights turned green as I was driving to work lol
> 
> My HGs!! They are super high and feel impossible to walk in lol Bows aren't even but that makes me love them even more



OH MY GOD 

these are just stunning!  and i don't even LIKE pigalles!!!


----------



## sakura

evolkatie said:


> THEYRE HEREEE YAYAYAY!!! I knew it was a good day when all the lights turned green as I was driving to work lol
> 
> My HGs!! They are super high and feel impossible to walk in lol Bows aren't even but that makes me love them even more



Stunning shoes, Katie!!


----------



## archygirl

Noegirl05 said:


> Here are my Fuxia Suede decollete 100mm.. do you love them?



I am so addicted to suede now, and these are gorgeous on you!!! If I did not already have fuschia suede fontanetes, I would splurge on these too. Great choice!!!!! They look hot on you.


----------



## carlinha

WOW i am loving all these colors!!!  and the suede makes it look sooooo lush!!!  

i need me a suede pair STAT!


----------



## YaYa3

*katie,* OH, MY GOSH ALMIGHTY!!  those anemones are UNBELIEVABLE!  you are one lucky chick!  congratulations!! 

*june,* i LOVE the color of your simples.  i'd have a very hard time deciding between them and the ron rons.  they're gorgeous!


----------



## il0vechanel

rilokiley said:


> One of my Saks sale purchases.  Brown glittart Ron Ron!  I had my eye on these shoes for a few months, and I was so happy they went on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the dirty mirror... it makes my legs look splotchy
> 
> [Hey girl, those look fantastic on you! I hope mine looks good on me as much as it does on you...if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for these? =)]


----------



## *Lo

Gold Very Prive's


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

katie! stunning shoes!


----------



## shaq91

Lo those r HOTT! Modeling pics??


----------



## Stinas

Great New Additions Everyone!!!!
Hopefully I get another pair for Christmas, other than that, im on a serious ban....unless a python simple comes my way....on sale that is...hehe


----------



## I-shop

Presents my yellow patent simple pump 85mm


----------



## sakura

*I-shop*, those are a really cute color!  Where did you find them?


----------



## lilmissb

**Lo* - OMG, they are hot! I love them so much!!!

*I-Shop *- those are so cute! I need to know where you found them.


----------



## rilokiley

*il0vechanel*- they were on sale for about $178 I believe
**Lo*- beautiful!!  I can't wait to see modeling pics!
*i-shop*- wow, the yellow is really cute!  where'd you find them?


----------



## Leescah

Jeeeeeeeez everyone has been so busy with their gorgeous new additions!!!

Noe - yes I DO love them, you make me want a pair, the mixture of colour and material just looks so pretty!

Bagnista - they are hot!! I just ordered a pair in black  can't wait for them to arrive!!

Katie - oh my lord. There are no words. Stunning Anenomes. PEOPLE STOP BUYING SHOES THAT MAKES ME WANT TO ADD THEM TO MY WANT LIST!! 

June - I absolutely adore the colour of those simples, they are beautiful!!!

Lo - love the VP's! I'm really starting to come around to metallic shoes now - think it might be the holiday season's influence!

i-shop - gorgeous colour shoes, there's just something about the red CL sole against a pair of yellow shoes which works so well!


----------



## archygirl

I want these so badly, but there is no 40. Do you think a 39.5 will fit me? I have the suede rolandos in 40 and the left fits, right is a bit big...I need this pink! 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1229783500257&ev19=1:1


----------



## sakura

*archygirl*, the stores will be carrying them too.  I think Saks NY already has them!


----------



## samina

Black Patent Decollete - My 1st CL


----------



## lulabee

samina said:


> View attachment 624464
> 
> View attachment 624466
> 
> View attachment 624465
> 
> 
> Black Patent Decollete - My 1st CL


 They are gorgeous on you!!! Congrats on your first!


----------



## jh4200

June - love the color on those simples!  Why might you return them?

Lo - love the VP's! The rose gold is just beautiful!

i-shop - what a standout shade of yellow - they look great on you!

samina - congrats on your first, what a great choice!


----------



## samina

LavenderIce and Neogirl  Im not much of a pink galbut those pink Suede Decollete are stunning!! 

  Natasha  wow they look stunning on you!

  Laureen  Love the grey babels

  Archy  Turquoise Ron Rons and the blue in ur pic are beautiful!

  Noah  Love the purple delics, they look stunning on you.


----------



## samina

Schwarz  The blue declics are stunning


----------



## schwarz

Thanks samina, nakedmosher2of3, fmd914, karwood and eggpudding you made such nice comments!


----------



## YaYa3

*samina,* LOVE your decolletes!  congratulations on your first (but NOT LAST!) pair of CLs!


----------



## archygirl

sakura said:


> *archygirl*, the stores will be carrying them too.  I think Saks NY already has them!



The Short Hills store did not have them earlier this week, when I was there getting the turquoise suede ron rons. Online, there is no 40. ARRGGGHHHHH I may have to get 39.5 and stretch them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

samina! they look gorgeous on you! great choice for a first pair!! yay!!


----------



## lilmissb

samina they look fab!


----------



## bambolina

Today's purchases...

Scissor Girl Bronze Laminato 








Black Patent Rolando


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice *bambolina*! Did you go TTS CL or TTS US on your scissor girls?


----------



## bambolina

lilmissb said:


> Very nice *bambolina*! Did you go TTS CL or TTS US on your scissor girls?


 
Thanks lilmissb!! 

For the Scissor Girls, I went with my TTS CL... but I'm thinking I might need heel grips...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful shoes *mrslaygo, schwarz, noah, June, Katie (x2!), Natassha, *Lo, noe, bagnista, l-shop, ilovechanel, samina* & *bambolina*!


----------



## YaYa3

*bambolina,* gorgeous shoes!  i LOVE both pair.


----------



## thisismisschris

So, I'm quite the CL newbie and after studying styles & sizing info and admiring everyone's beautiful collections on this subforum I've recently gotten myself two pairs in the last month.

*Here's my first pair (11/22/08) - red suede Declics:*

















*And here are my second pair (12/15/08) - black calf Ornirons:*


















My SO thinks I'm crazy cuz I've often been putting on a pair in the morning when I roll out of bed and I walk around our place in my undies, robe & CLs, having a morning bagel & watching the morning news... But he also gets a little show out of it so he's not really complaining... haha.
Hopefully my SO and I aren't walking to the place we're going to tonight cuz I finally want to wear a pair out for the first time... =)

I'm VERY happy, but I feel a little guilty since I've been splurging on just myself - with Christmas being less than a week away and all... I still need to get presents for 5 more people, and there's only a few days left! Ah!


Oh, and everyone's CLs look amazing!
bambolina, your Rolandos are great, and your Scissor Girls are such a pretty color!
and samina, your black patent Decolletes are awesome and so classic!!! I think I need some now...


----------



## rdgldy

great choices-love your pictures too!


----------



## JuneHawk

Great choice!  Beautiful Declics.  I LOVE Declics!


----------



## lilgooseberry

everythings so gorgeous here!

after arriving in hk without any sleep for 24 hrs i still had to check out the cl sale... and bought... my c'est mois!! which are non existent in my size in london! at HALF PRICE!


----------



## bambolina

Thanks *JetSetGo* and *YaYa3*!! 

*thisismisschris* I am drooling over both your Declics and Ornirons! Beautiful!

*lilgooseberry* your C'est Moi are to die for! Love the color!


----------



## YaYa3

*misschris,* your shoes are gorgeous.  congratulations on two amazing FIRST pair of CLs.  your choices are beautiful!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgooseberry!* _half price_ for THOSE gorgeous c'est mois??  you lucky duck!  congratulations!!


----------



## noah8077

lingoose---I love that color!  Way to go!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*bambolina et noah*- thank you! i wanted them in black, but then they didnt have my size plus, how many black shoes does a girl need? whats the name for that colour again?

*yaya*- thankew! i know i was like huh? am i seeing things are they really half price? gotta get them


----------



## lilmissb

bambolina said:


> Thanks lilmissb!!
> 
> For the Scissor Girls, I went with my TTS CL... but I'm thinking I might need heel grips...




Thanks for letting me know! So gorgeous those SG's!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*thisismisschris*, spectacular choice of shoes!

*lilgooseberry* - good score!


----------



## bambolina

lilmissb said:


> Thanks for letting me know! So gorgeous those SG's!!!!!


 
My pleasure!


----------



## laureenthemean

My sister came over today and because I wasn't sure if I'd be able to see her over the holiday (and because I could hardly wait any longer), I gave her the gift I got her, her first CLs!  I was afraid they looked too vintage-y, but they're actually very cute on.  Here they are!  (Her jeans are pulled up to show the shoes, and I warned her about denim transfer as well, haha.)


----------



## cllover

oooh they're so pretty, Laureen - you're such an awesome sister!  They make me thinking of some lovely coffee dessert yum - very cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love those laureen! I remember when you got them for her! Does she love them? Are the heels cut or is your carpet just plush? I can't see the heel tips


----------



## cllover

I love everyone's new purchases!  

June, did you decide if you're keeping the purple laminato simples?  Didn't you say that you can't wear purple?  They look lovely on you!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

These are SO FAB.  Ugh, hello lemming!!



laureenthemean said:


> My sister came over today and because I wasn't sure if I'd be able to see her over the holiday (and because I could hardly wait any longer), I gave her the gift I got her, her first CLs!  I was afraid they looked too vintage-y, but they're actually very cute on.  Here they are!  (Her jeans are pulled up to show the shoes, and I warned her about denim transfer as well, haha.)


----------



## laureenthemean

cllover - Thank you!  I was surprised at how great the color looked on her.

b00mbaka - Thanks!  She was pretty thrilled, though she keeps it low key (no squealing or anything, haha).  The heel is there, it's just the carpet.  I am pretty sure they were 85mm, though I never measured.

Samhainophobia - Thanks!  Now that I saw them on a foot, I am really wishing I got the green ones that were my size, haha.


----------



## lilmissb

Laureen, you are one fantastic sis! I wish I had one as nice as you. They look great on her!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks lilmissb!  I was SO happy they actually fit her.  It's almost as good as buying myself a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

^Well almost!


----------



## javaboo

*Laureen*: That is so nice of you! I like the color of the shoes and they look super comfy too!


----------



## I-shop

*sakura,lilmissb,rilokiley* : found those cutie in CL Jakarta, Indonesia. Let me know if you need the number and SA info.

*Leescah, jh, JSG*: thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks javaboo!  She did think they were pretty comfy.


----------



## lilgooseberry

laureen- oh wow that so sweet of you! i wiah i had a sister that would gift cls to me for christmas! I'm so gonna bug my brother to sponser me!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

i*l0vechanel-* Great purchase! Enjoy!
*Lo-* I want a pair of those gold vp's soo bad! Congrats
*I-Shop-* That color is so pretty, enjoy them!
*Samina-* Enjoy your purchase
*Bambolina- *Scissor Girls= love the Rolandos too
*NoeGirl- *Please don't dye them, they are gorgeous!
*Thisismisschris-* Love those Delics!
*lilgooseberry-* I've always liked the cest moi's but I love them more in that color!
*Laureen- *I've never seen those before, but I like them! Glad your sister likes them! Are you hoping to get her addicted too?


----------



## lilgooseberry

ladylouboutin-thankew =D


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

awww *Laureen*! You're such a nice sister..and the shoes fit her perfectly! Now tell me, are you're parents looking to adopt?! lol


----------



## Leescah

Awww Laureen they look really cute on your sis! I wish my sister would buy me CL's hehe 

btw I LOVE your new avatar - mmmmmm Eugenies... purple.... oh lord. Are they a sign of what's to come or a photoshop dream?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous shoes, *misschris*!

Fab C'est Mois, *lilgooseberry*! I love the Taupe!

*Laureen* They look great on her! You are a sweet sister!


----------



## lulabee

*misschris,* Your Declics are TDF! 
*lilgoose,* The C'est Moi are stunning on you! Now I really can't wait for mine to arrive!
*laureen,* You finally stopped teasing your poor sis! I love those! The color is so pretty and feminine. You are such a sweet sister!


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen,* you win sister-of the year!  they are beautiful shoes and they look perfect on her!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*Jetsetgo*-thankew, ohhhh so the colour is taupe, was wondering what the actual name of the colour was.

*lulabee*- =D thank you! what colour are yours? cant wait to see them =D


----------



## bambolina

*Laureen*, what an awesome gift! Your sister must be thrilled! You go, sis!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you lilgooseberry, LadyLoub, Lana, Leescah, Jet, lulabee, YaYa, and bambolina!

LadyLoub - I introduced her to CL a little while ago, and she already loves it, of course!

Leescah - The 140mm version is in CL boutiques now!  They're the pair I'm saving for.


----------



## il0vechanel

missD: they look so fab on you!!!...did you get BOTH for $253???...omg how come i don't i never get lucky to get deals like these???? i am soooo sad right now


----------



## fmd914

Laureen - You are truly a fab sis!  I am surprised that you were able to wait this long to give them to her.  I totally would have caved!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks fmd!  Haha, it was so hard!  I lasted longer than I thought I would.


----------



## thisismisschris

Thanks, guys! I would have still been dreaming about CLs if I never found this subforum on tPF... Everyone here loves M. Louboutin's shoes so much that I started becoming obsessed about getting a pair! Finally I feel like I belong now... haha. I lve my new shoes... 


Love the color of your c'est mois, *lilgooseberry! 
laureenthemean*, your sister is very lucky! Those shoes are super cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you misschris!  I love your Declics, btw!


----------



## carlinha

*noah* - i  your purple declics.  they look stunning on you.  your husband is a great man with great taste!
*
natassha* - WOW!!!  the gold rolandos and nude pigalles look great on your feet!

*evolkatie* - the flats are cute, but the anemones are to die for 

*schwarz* - i love your purchases, especially the EB suede!!!   where oh where did you find them?!?!?  i am desperately searching!

*mrslaygo* - the scissor girls are great in that color!

*noegirl* - those fuschia decolletes are so scrumptious i wanna eat them up!!  STEP AWAY FROM THE NAVY BLUE!

*bagnista* - those ornirons were made for your legs

*june* - those metallic purple simples are so unique!  i love the color
*
rilokiley* - i  all that is glittart!!!

*lo* - beautiful gold VPs 

*i-shop* - i love the bright yellow!

*samina* - what a CLASSIC 1st pair!  you did not go wrong! 
*
bambolina* - i love your purchases, esp the scissor girl

*thisismisschris* - WOW!!!!  love declics, love the color, and love the way they look on you!!!   the ornirons are cute too

*lilgooseberry* - those c'est moi booties are too cute

*laureen* - you are the best sister!!!


----------



## carlinha

now here are my 2 most recent purchases:

Burgundy Glittart Decollete - been dying for this, but held out for BG sale... and sooo happy they are mine!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

and one of my HGs... my fabulous ebay find...

may i present the Roccia Python VP with Burgundy Tip


----------



## YaYa3

unbelievable, *carlinha!*  two fabulous and gorgeous pair!


----------



## lilgooseberry

wow wee, the decollettes are so christmassy! love 'em
n the vps are just gasp! gorgeous on you!


----------



## noah8077

Love them both carlinha!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha -


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

carolinha: 

I think I'm in love. You don't happen to be a size 35.. right?


----------



## thisismisschris

WOW!!! *carlinha*, those are *HOT!!!!!!  *


----------



## xboobielicousx

carlinha - both are TDF hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## samhainophobia

Aren't the burgundy glittart Decolletes wonderful?  I wore them for the first time on Sunday and was complimented on my "ruby slippers" -- lol.  Great choices, carlinha!  They look wonderful on you.


----------



## mama b

Carlinha, I just died! (in the words of Rachael Zoe) Pythons


----------



## mistyknightwin

Carlinha very pretty shoes!! Congrats...


----------



## jh4200

bambolina, two gorgeous choices!

misschris - what a great start!  I adore those red declics!

lilgooseberry, what a great deal, and I just love the color on them!

Laureen, they look fab on her!  Do you want to be my sister?

Carlinha, I love them both on you!  And we're shoe twins and a half - full on the roccia VPs (since I've now decided mine are actually roccia and not natural) and half on the burgundy glittart, since I have the ron rons and am festively wearing them today!  You look amazing in them, as always!


----------



## Miss_Q

*carlinha-* i am so jealous! i want both of those so bad. when you are done with them just send them on over to me.   enjoy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Carlinha, I loooooove the roccia VPs!! Ugh!! Ebay? I don't remember seeing those! I love the decollete's too (really pretty color!), but those VPs will be on to find list for the New Years!


----------



## Katykit01

*Carlinha* WOW ...amazing find!!! Congrats on another great pair to add to your colorful collection!


----------



## shaq91

Carlinha they both look fantastic on u!


----------



## Noegirl05

carlinha~ Amazing!!! 2 pair I would love to have...


----------



## keya

carlinha ~ Gorgeous purchases! Love the python VPs!


----------



## bambolina

*carlinha*! They are both stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Southern-Belle

carlinha said:


> and one of my HGs... my fabulous ebay find...
> 
> may i present the Roccia Python VP with Burgundy Tip


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha* - fabulous new additions!


----------



## carlinha

*nakedmosher, yaya, lilgooseberry, noah, lilmissb, lanathastar, thisismisschris, xboobieliciousx, samhainophobia, mama b, mistyknighttwin, jh4200, miss_q, jimmyshoogirl, katykit01, shaq, noegirl, keya, bambolina, southern belle, surlygirl*

*lanathastar -* i am a size 36 unfortunately!

*samhainophobia* - i really really love the glittart decolletes!  they are such a surprise shoe... looks like black from afar, but depending on how the light hits it... it's just like BLING BLING!!!  and yes i didn't even think of it but they are very "christmassy"

*jh4200* - i was getting so confused about the natural vs. roccia python business, i was googling it all night last night!  i think roccia means "natural" python, this type of pattern... i think that depending on the actual animal it came from, that is where the variation of the skin colors and patterns come from... i have noticed that some are more beige/brown, and some are more grey/white... probably based on the batch of shoe production it came from... mine came in a box from barneys, and it must have been one of the 1st produced, since the retail price sticker says "$850"!!!!  i was stunned... i thought they retailed more than that, over $1000?  probably went up in price as the seasons/months passed...

*jimmyshoogirl* - don't lose hope!  i have seen these turn up on ebay quite a few times... actually RDF has them listed, but for $1299... but maybe she will lower it... who knows!  (kinda glad you didn't see these, it would have been a bloodfest! )... i was hesitant to buy from the seller since he was BRAND NEW with 0 feedback... and when i emailed to ask him, he said he had broken up with his gf and he had some of her shoes which were in brand-new condition that he was selling... i was a little weirded out by that!  he has one more pair listed right now, the red glitter pigalles!  i was so nervous until they actually came, worried they would turn out to be fake, or that he wouldn't ship them, or the ex-gf would come back and claim them before he could ship them!    but i was so desperate for this pair, one of my HGs, that i even set my alarm and woke up at 3AM to "snipe" them at the last minute, since that was the time the listing ended (it was not a crazy bidding war after all!  i was the only one who bid at the last minute!)  oh, the crazy things we do for our HGs!  and it was so well worth it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yea, I am glad I didn't see them, since we are the same size. I am glad it worked out for you. They are beautiful. LOL at the GF coming back, that would not have been good. I wonder did she ever go back for the shoes?! That is crazy, I WOULD HAVE NEVER left them behind. LOL!

I also see you have EB Declics in your siggy. Why do we have to be the same size?! Darn!

I too would have set my alarm for 3am to get those!! Congrats they are beautiful on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carlinha*, they are both gorgeous. 
 I also found the python VPs on e-bay-I guess I'm a triplet with you and Jenn!  
*Jimmyshoo*, don't give up hope-mine were gently worn and I scored them for $640!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx! I will not give up! Wow, that as an awesome deal!


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh no you didn't, Carlinha! Those are *MY* shoes and I can't believe Kevin actually sold them! That SOB owes me the $1795 that I spent on them!


LOL! Just kidding! But that would be crazy if it was previously owned by a tPFer! But then again, I'm pretty sure we would have seen a thread about the triffling ex.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG, b00m! I was like oh ish!! 

Too funny! Oh well, whoever they were for they are hers now!!


----------



## lilmissb

b00mbaka said:


> Oh no you didn't, Carlinha! Those are *MY* shoes and I can't believe Kevin actually sold them! That SOB owes me the $1795 that I spent on them!
> 
> 
> LOL! Just kidding! But that would be crazy if it was previously owned by a tPFer! But then again, I'm pretty sure we would have seen a thread about the triffling ex.




Oh b00m! Here I was thinking you were serious!!!!!     Hehehehehehe!!!


----------



## carlinha

b00mbaka said:


> Oh no you didn't, Carlinha! Those are *MY* shoes and I can't believe Kevin actually sold them! That SOB owes me the $1795 that I spent on them!
> 
> 
> LOL! Just kidding! But that would be crazy if it was previously owned by a tPFer! But then again, I'm pretty sure we would have seen a thread about the triffling ex.



damn i thought you were serious for a split second!!!

well, i paid for them (a steal, but still!), they're MINE NOW!


----------



## evolkatie

lol!!! Boom you're so funny.

Carla - I really do love them! I'm so glad you got them in finally! NOw find me a pair!!!

Jimmyshoo - a pair will come up  I bet a listing for 2 pairs: Jaws and Roccia VPs will be sold together and you'll win it  You've been really good waiting for the right pair to come by though, patience will pay off


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good god, *Carlinha*!


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Katie! I hope so!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thanks Katie! I hope so!



eh gads!!!  the ivory python jaws too?!?!?!?

i am DYING for a pair, and THIS CLOSE to buying NGG or RDF's pairs... jimmy, maybe we should each get one?!

(i know i am BAD BAD BAD temptation!)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Carlinha - Trust me... I tried to get NGGs pair, but paypal screwed me over and took that as a sign that I don't need them (at that price), so I gave up. I may bid on them, if they are still there, after the holidays.

Sounds like a deal... We can share. lol!


----------



## Schmodi

carlinha said:


> and one of my HGs... my fabulous ebay find...
> 
> may i present the Roccia Python VP with Burgundy Tip



I'm in LOVE with these!


----------



## hannahc123

Shot with DMC-TZ3 at 2008-12-26

I thought i would post a couple of pics of my first pair of CL's, hopefully the first of many pairs! They are black patent simple 100. 
I'm in love with them, wearing my black rats which i love just as much!

Everyone has such gorgeous shoes, very jealous of everyones fab collections!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

^ The pictures aren't working


----------



## b00mbaka

I see her picture


----------



## YaYa3

*hanna,* the simples look awesome on you!  so cute with the black rats.


----------



## samina

Hannah - U look hot in the simples!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

The pics weren't working before but I see them now.. & wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## karwood

SOOOO many beautiful shoes!! Ladies,  Congrats on your beautiful  new Loubies!!!! And I hope everybody had a very Merry Christmas!!

I got these Anthracite Armadillos for Christmas from my DH


----------



## hlp_28

hannah - The simples look great on you. I always thought they were a bit simple but your pic definitely makes me want them !!


----------



## YaYa3

*karwood!*  gorgeous!!  i just took a look at the slideshow of your CLS and girl, your collection ROCKS!  such a beautiful variety and some shoes i would love to own!


----------



## shaq91

Karwood those look amazing on u!


----------



## Jönathan

Hannah, Those simples look really cute on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*hannah *- the simples look and great and they're comfortable!

*karwood* - simply stunning. They look great. Anthracite is still my fave colour for the armadillo.


----------



## flowergirly

Jönathan;9094243 said:
			
		

> Hannah, Those simples look really cute on you.


 I agree, and that it a perfect fit.


----------



## carlinha

thank you *evolkatie, JSG, schmodi!*

*hannahc *- i love your simples with those pants!

*karwood* - WOW!  you are making me want a pair of anthracite armadillos!!!  your husband has phenomenal taste!


----------



## BellaShoes

My New Simples in Pewter...my lovely Husband bought them for me


----------



## shaq91

Bella those r hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks shaq!


----------



## carlinha

*bella *- those look smoking on your feet!!!  what a great husband!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Karwood 


edit: Bella


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies! I just love them and yes...my husband....is divine!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* your simples are just gorgeous as is the picture!!  lucky you with such a dear husband!


----------



## lilmissb

*bella* - what a lovely gift! They look gorgeous on.


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood, Bella*-fabulous gifts!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Um ok, wow!! Maybe the CL Gods love me again? I have been reluctantly packing all morning to go back to the place I have dubbed Antartica (Detroit) and have not been so happy about that! 

Anyway, I recieved an email last week (on my b-day, it was meant!) from Peter saying that he had a pair of Astraqueens in my size. I responded instantly, and he never responded back, so I thought. Well, my BB had stop recieving email right after that and I asked him get them and again no response. Well, after that I gave up. 

So today I heard a knock on my door from my fav Fedex guy. He handed me a box and didn't know what they were. I thought it was a surprise from my SO, but it wasn't. It was my b-day gift to me!! I got them finally!!!

BTw, I didn't think to check my Saks statement. Note to self! Enough talking.. MY BABIES!!! I love them!!

The best part is there is no gap around my skinny ankles!!




















Woo hoo!!! I modelled them with tights, colored and dark wash Citizens!!


----------



## shaq91

those look amazing on u Jimmy! Congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh yeah and these...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks shaq!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Yay, *jimmy*!!! They look so sassy! Love them.


----------



## YaYa3

*jimmy!!*  those are GORGEOUS and look perfect on you!  so glad you got them!  congrats, girl!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you ladies!!! Now you don't have to hear me talk about finding them anymore! Lol!


----------



## Chaneller

*jimmyshoogirl *- those are hot and they look super good with tights and jeans! 

Can't wait to get my Astraqueens, I guess it'll be on Tuesday.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cool! I was not a fan of these at first and then I saw a post with someone trying them on and then I went to try them on and I have loved them ever since. I love them even more that I was about to get a pair on super sale!! I cannot wait to wear them!! I need to go somewhere tonight!

Congrats on getting you a pair!!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY! *Jimmyshoogirl*....we Astra-Twins! I almost, almost...lost mine as I listed them on eBay twice uncertain of the fit and after the 2nd auction closed... I went to my trusty foot petals and the fit perfectly!! Have not worn them out yet so do keep us posted if you get those beauties out tonight

Here are my astraqueen babies....paired with Wolford Satin Touch 20 in Black


----------



## shaq91

Bella HOT HOT HOT!! Gorgeous booties, and look fantastic on u!


----------



## carlinha

*jimmyshoogirl *- congrats on your bday shoe!!!  it was definitely meant to be!  they look great on you!


----------



## Chaneller

We'll be Astra-*Triplets* soon! 
How was the sizing on your Astraqueens? Up half a size, as they advise in every webshop?


----------



## Cerina

Lovely new additions everyone! Here is my lace VPs, love them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yay jimmy!! i'm so glad you got them!

edit: cerina ... love the lace vps!


----------



## shaq91

Cerina they look fantastic on u! Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Chaneller said:


> We'll be Astra-*Triplets* soon!
> How was the sizing on your Astraqueens? Up half a size, as they advise in every webshop?


 
well... I should have stayed TTS with a 39 but I bought a 39.5...a little big however with foot petals..just right


----------



## BellaShoes

cerina... your lace VPs are GORGEOUS!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yay for the Astra-triplets!!!

Thank you *naked, carlinha, bella*!!!!

I love the lace VPs Cerina!!!

Chaneller- I went up a half of size and they are still a little snug. Me having to go up surprises me because almost all of my CLs are TTS or I have to half size down from my US size.


----------



## Cerina

thanks nakedmosher2of3, jimmyshoogirl, shaq91 and bellashoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yay for the Astra-triplets!!!
> 
> Thank you *naked, carlinha, bella*!!!!
> 
> I love the lace VPs Cerina!!!
> 
> Chaneller- I went up a half of size and they are still a little snug. Me having to go up surprises me because almost all of my CLs are TTS or I have to half size down from my US size.


 
I know..the astraqueens are odd. My Metallika booties are a full size up so I thought I would go a .5 size up because I was weary of the slit down the front... I think that it why mine fit a touch looser. I used foot petals on the ball of my foot and the heel...that made all the difference. Intersting....

Sorry if we are worrying you on sizing chaneller....ush:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm.... yea, that is weird.


----------



## lilmissb

*jimmyshoogirl* - CONGRATS! I'm so happy you got them at last. They look great with the red jeans.

*Bella* - yours look great too!
*
Cerina* - lovely addition to your collection! Love the lace VP.


----------



## carlinha

cerina, the lave VPs are stunning!  i especially love the pic with your pooch in it!!!


----------



## Cerina

Thanks lillmissb and carlinha, and my dog just would not leave me alone when I took the pics, so figured she could join in


----------



## rdgldy

Cerina, the lace VPs are lovely!
Jimmyshoo-the astroqueens look great on you-tights and jeans.  Happy belated birthday.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rdgldy - Thank you!!!


----------



## rilokiley

I've missed so much this past week, but everyone's shoes are absolutely gorgeous!!  Congrats to all!!


----------



## Chaneller

BellaShoes said:


> I know..the astraqueens are odd. My Metallika booties are a full size up so I thought I would go a .5 size up because I was weary of the slit down the front... I think that it why mine fit a touch looser. I used foot petals on the ball of my foot and the heel...that made all the difference. Intersting....
> 
> Sorry if we are worrying you on sizing chaneller....ush:



Oh no!  Now I can't sleep for 3 nights in a row.
 Just kidding.

I sized up half a size. Most of my CLs are TTS but the New Simples .5 size up, and Leather 5.5 inch Trottinette boots 1 full size up since I wanted some room for my Party Feet gel cushions.

I'm mostly worried about the toe box part, if it's too low and narrow.

Well, if they feel too tight, I'll do the 'soaked sock trick' a few times before I take them out. That should make them about 0.5 size larger due to the fact that they're suede and leather. Patent leather would be a challenge though.
If they are too big, I'll put gel cusions inside them or wear them with a thicker sock.

I don't want to return them!


----------



## Roe

natassha68 said:


> My newest Black Python Bloody Mary's



i'm drooling right now...i love those shoes...wish i could find them...you look great in them


----------



## savvysgirl

Cerina said:


> Lovely new additions everyone! Here is my lace VPs, love them


 
Oh WOW!! I LOVE these  

Your dog looks impressed too!!


----------



## chanelrocks

hannahc123 said:


> Shot with DMC-TZ3 at 2008-12-26
> 
> I thought i would post a couple of pics of my first pair of CL's, hopefully the first of many pairs! They are black patent simple 100.
> I'm in love with them, wearing my black rats which i love just as much!
> 
> Everyone has such gorgeous shoes, very jealous of everyones fab collections!



OMG... I love the shoes but I also love your pants/leggings... can I ask from who they are??


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Roe !.... Loving the Lace VP's *Cerina*!!!


----------



## eggpudding

Holy sh*t *natassha*, how did I miss your Bloody Mary's!! They are bloody stunning on you! 

*Cerina - *wow,they're beautiful!

*jimmy *and *bella*  , the Astraqueens look really good on you both


----------



## Tampachic

Roe said:


> i'm drooling right now...i love those shoes...wish i could find them...you look great in them



ROE:
The Barneys in Boston had the Bloody Mary's on sale in the pink and black 2 weeks ago.  It might be worth calling them if you want them.
("Twee" is a great SA.)


----------



## danicky

Lovely new shoes ladies!! I can't keep up with this thread. lol


----------



## lilmissb

Tampachic said:


> ROE:
> The Barneys in Boston had the Bloody Mary's on sale in the pink and black 2 weeks ago.  It might be worth calling them if you want them.
> ("Twee" is a great SA.)




There were *PINK* Bloody Mary's??? Since when? I've never seen any.


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Lovely new shoes ladies!! I can't keep up with this thread. lol


Im with you here!  
Too much to keep up with!  
Love them all ladies!   Keep up the eye candy!


----------



## taydev

BellaShoes said:


> YAY! *Jimmyshoogirl*....we Astra-Twins! I almost, almost...lost mine as I listed them on eBay twice uncertain of the fit and after the 2nd auction closed... I went to my trusty foot petals and the fit perfectly!! Have not worn them out yet so do keep us posted if you get those beauties out tonight
> 
> Here are my astraqueen babies....paired with Wolford Satin Touch 20 in Black


 OMG! girl, i had your astraqueens on my watch list too! lol. well great for you that u decided 2 keep them. they look fab on you!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Eggpudding* !... we seem to have very similar taste 

*Lilmiss*- I beleive that *Tampachic* is referring to the "nude" python's that could pass off as pink because of there pinky nude color.


----------



## lulabee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Um ok, wow!! Maybe the CL Gods love me again? I have been reluctantly packing all morning to go back to the place I have dubbed Antartica (Detroit) and have not been so happy about that!
> 
> Anyway, I recieved an email last week (on my b-day, it was meant!) from Peter saying that he had a pair of Astraqueens in my size. I responded instantly, and he never responded back, so I thought. Well, my BB had stop recieving email right after that and I asked him get them and again no response. Well, after that I gave up.
> 
> So today I heard a knock on my door from my fav Fedex guy. He handed me a box and didn't know what they were. I thought it was a surprise from my SO, but it wasn't. It was my b-day gift to me!! I got them finally!!!
> 
> BTw, I didn't think to check my Saks statement. Note to self! Enough talking.. MY BABIES!!! I love them!!
> 
> The best part is there is no gap around my skinny ankles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!!! I modelled them with tights, colored and dark wash Citizens!!


 OMG!! I'm dying of envy!!! They are gorgeous! I really need these in my life!


----------



## sara999

i need 'em too!!! but they look gorgeous on you bella & jimmy!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Thanks natassha for clearing that up. I thought I had seriously missed out on something!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hellllllllooooooo *Natassha*! Your BM's are amazing!

*taydev*..I had in the neighborhood of 30+ watchers on the 2nd round...I think everyone is hoping the live.com cash will return

*hanna*...your black simples are lovely... one of my personal favs in my collection of CL's...so comfy!

*lulabee* and *sara*.... keep searching..we can almost start a 'astraqueen club' thread


----------



## Tampachic

natassha68 said:


> Thanks *Eggpudding* !... we seem to have very similar taste
> 
> *Lilmiss- I beleive that Tampachic is referring to the "nude" python's that could pass off as pink because of there pinky nude color.*


*
*

Yup.    They are the color of pink ballet slippers.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lula- don't give up and be very close to your email when Peter comes through!!

Thanks everyone. I couldn't wait to wear them so I broke them out last night and boy were they getting plenty of compliments, but my feet were not so happy. I think I need to stick to walking around the house for a while before I take them out again!


----------



## BellaShoes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> lula- don't give up and be very close to your email when Peter comes through!!
> 
> Thanks everyone. I couldn't wait to wear them so I broke them out last night and boy were they getting plenty of compliments, but my feet were not so happy. I think I need to stick to walking around the house for a while before I take them out again!


 
FABULOUS! I just knew you would get compliments jimmy!! What did you pair them with? My Metallika's killed me the first time out too


----------



## Southern-Belle

No Prive in Bone.


----------



## amazigrace

Congratulations, everyone, on your new purchases/gifts! I ordered a pair of red patent triclo's yesterday and can't wait to have them on my feet! My collection has grown to three pair in a little over a week! Good thing my hubby doesn't notice things on me like new shoes! I love him for that.


----------



## samina

My new simples in Nude


----------



## lilmissb

samina -


----------



## lulabee

BellaShoes said:


> Hellllllllooooooo *Natassha*! Your BM's are amazing!
> 
> *taydev*..I had in the neighborhood of 30+ watchers on the 2nd round...I think everyone is hoping the live.com cash will return
> 
> *hanna*...your black simples are lovely... one of my personal favs in my collection of CL's...so comfy!
> 
> *lulabee* and *sara*.... keep searching..we can almost start a 'astraqueen club' thread


 LOL, or we could start a support group for those of us that can't find them!


----------



## lulabee

amazigrace said:


> Congratulations, everyone, on your new purchases/gifts! I ordered a pair of red patent triclo's yesterday and can't wait to have them on my feet! My collection has grown to three pair in a little over a week! Good thing my hubby doesn't notice things on me like new shoes! I love him for that.


 I can't wait to see your Triclos!


----------



## lulabee

samina said:


> My new simples in Nude


 They look stunning on you!


----------



## lilmissb

amazigrace said:


> Congratulations, everyone, on your new purchases/gifts! I ordered a pair of red patent triclo's yesterday and can't wait to have them on my feet! My collection has grown to three pair in a little over a week! Good thing my hubby doesn't notice things on me like new shoes! I love him for that.


 
Wow! I so totally missed this. TRICLOS! Can't wait for pics as I LOVE these shoes too!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lula*..keep an eye on the Astraqueens (39) listed on eBay right now..perhaps the live.com cashback will make a special appearance. 

Also, try calling Saks in LV or Barneys Dallas..Saks LV is where I found mine....called looking for them and TADA! They had a return...absolutely by chance!


----------



## thisismisschris

*hannahc123*, love the Simples and the black rats together!
*karwood*, your Armadillos are beautiful! Your husband is awesome to get you those! And the color is so lovely!
*BellaShoes*, your New Simples are hot! I love them in pewter.
*jimmyshoogirl*, those Astraqueens are SO HOT!!! You look amazing in them!And those red pants are so cute!
*Cerina*, lace VPs!!! Those are so sweeeeet! And it looks like your doggie wants to wear them... haha
*natassha68*, those Bloody Marys are FIERCE!!! I was contemplating getting them when I saw that Barney's had them on sale (and my size), but I could never pull those off/don't have anything to wear them with... You, however, look fabulous wearing them!
*Southern-Belle*, love those No. Prives!
*samina*, love those New Simples!


Hope I didn't miss anyone here... Congrats to everyone for their new additions!! They all look fab!


----------



## jillykitty

Another added to the family....yippe...........


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lula - don't give up seriously!

jilly - those are cute! What are the called? I love bows!

Thanks everyone for your compliments!


----------



## lilmissb

jilly they are seriously cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tampachic

Ladies, they are all gorgeous.

Wow.  I'm going to the outfit thread now to see more pics.  Great new purchases everyone!


----------



## dialmee

amazigrace said:


> Congratulations, everyone, on your new purchases/gifts! I ordered a pair of red patent triclo's yesterday and can't wait to have them on my feet! My collection has grown to three pair in a little over a week! Good thing my hubby doesn't notice things on me like new shoes! I love him for that.


 
Congrats your new triclo's!

I was just thinking the same thing about my hubby not noticing new shoes or would even have a guess on how much they cost. I have bought 2 pair of shoes this week. I am trying to resist a pair of cest moi of ebay, but I don't know how long I can hold out.


----------



## natassha68

Thank you Bella  & thisismisschris !


 Your welcome *lilmiss*


----------



## rdgldy

Sadly, everyone notices my new shoes!!


----------



## samina

lilmissb - Aww thanks
Lulabee - Thank u
Thisismisschris- Thank u and I  ur fushia's!
Natassha - wow
Southern-Bell - they look lovely and can I ask what the blue heels are called in ur avatar? The blue is stunning!
Jimmy and Bella - Wow!!
Jilly - Cute!


----------



## Jönathan

*Jilly, *Those are super cute! What a great addition.


----------



## jillykitty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lula - don't give up seriously!
> 
> jilly - those are cute! What are the called? I love bows!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your compliments!


 
Thanks everybody! I know I have to get it as its the only pair with my size... can't resist it!

I think its called Nooka Bow Slingback...

So cute......


----------



## Jönathan

Jilly,

You're right...I've seen them online before. I've only seen red though.


----------



## lulabee

*Bella,* I sooo have my eye on those...where's that damn cashback when ya need it???
*jimmy,* I still have faith in Peter! Not giving up yet...he knows I want them, lol!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you,*samina *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love all the new pictures! I'm so behind on this thread!! 

Gorgeous ladies!


----------



## Southern-Belle

*Thisismisschris - *Thanks
*
Samina* they're Dior Miss Dior pumps.


----------



## rdgldy

jilly, those are adorable!


----------



## samina

Southern-Belle said:


> *Thisismisschris - *Thanks
> *
> Samina* they're Dior Miss Dior pumps.



Thanks SouthernBelle - I love the colour they really pop!


----------



## poshchick

The Nooka bow slingback also comes in cream and would make a great wedding shoe!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jlllykitty* I adore the Nooka! Congrats!!!!

*Samina* Beautiful New Simples!

*SouthernBelle* your NPs look amazing on you!

*Jimmyshoo* you are rocking those Astraqueens!!!!

*Bella* your husband is a dream! He's got fabulous taste!
*Karwood * yours too!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Additions Ladies!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhhh, *Jet*, thank you....I _adore_ my husband...


----------



## glamour724

I got these yoyospinas from the saks sale for about $210 with tax!


----------



## lilmissb

nice score glamour!


----------



## Chaneller

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yay for the Astra-triplets!!!


 
Yay! 
Received my Astraqueen delivery today and the +0.5 size is perfect!
I'll post pics later.


----------



## rdgldy

Glamour, they are gorgeous and what a great price too!


----------



## Jönathan

*Glamour,*

Those are really hot!!

congrats on the great deal


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

HMMM.... glamour, I kind of regret not getting these. They look good on and I love your polish with them!



chaneller said:


> yay!
> Received my astraqueen delivery today and the +0.5 size is perfect!
> I'll post pics later.


Hurry, hurry!!!


----------



## Tampachic

I love those Glamour!  Congrats on a fab steal, they look great on you.  

Yay Chaneller!!!  Can't wait to see.


----------



## rdgldy

Ban breakers, nude VP w/nude tip:


----------



## rilokiley

great additions, everyone!

*glamour724*- great deal! 
*rdgldy*- GORGEOUS!!  perfect ban breakers!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OH! *rdgldy*.... they are fabulous! Love the 2nd pic....gorgeous!

*chaneller*.... Congrats!! What is the hold up girl! PICS!PICS!PICS! 

I am taking my Astra's out for their first time tonight... with hubby to dinner!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* i've already commented on these in another thread, but i'll do it again:


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks ladies!  I think I am in love.


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy,* dying over these!!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

BellaShoes said:


> OH! *rdgldy*.... they are fabulous! Love the 2nd pic....gorgeous!
> 
> *chaneller*.... Congrats!! What is the hold up girl! PICS!PICS!PICS!
> 
> I am taking my Astra's out for their first time tonight... with hubby to dinner!


 I get to finally join the Astraqueen club too!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Chaneller -* can't wait for your modelling pics! Congrats!
*
rgdldy* -  they're on my wishlist and I'm eyeing a pair on the bay but now I'm on a ban so I'll have to content myself with your shoe porn!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*CONGRATS lulabee!!!* How'd you get ahold of them?


----------



## lulabee

^^I found them on Neimans very early this morning!


----------



## b00mbaka

How much were they on NM, lula?


----------



## noah8077

rdgldy----You know you are killing me with those nudes, don't you?  Love them.

lula-----Congratulations on finally scoring them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Congrats Lula!!! 

Ahem .. i thought you said no more for a while?!!!


----------



## lulabee

b00mbaka said:


> How much were they on NM, lula?


 $360.00 Plus free shipping!


----------



## lilmissb

^It's a loophole!


----------



## surlygirl

Yay, lula!!! The astraqueens are going to look fantastic on you. You have quite the collection of bad a-- CL booties!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks girls!!! I'm thinking I'll only keep either the Astras or the C'est Moi since I already have the Laponos. No more booties though! I'm on a bootie ban!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lulabee said:


> I get to finally join the Astraqueen club too!!!



You got them!!!! Persistence pays off doesn't?! Congrats and welcome to the AQ club, lol!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Rdgldy,
Gorgeous!  Definitely a worthy ban break choice.  
Congrats, they look great on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

CONGRATS lulabee!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

In honor of my recent acceptance into the CCLO..... I had a brief play date in my closet to celebrate my commitment.....

A few of my favorites....

Fuschia Lady Gres






My Nude YoYo's





My Super T's..... LOVE these babies!





My Black Patent Simples....another love





Tortoise VP's with Bronze Tip


----------



## BellaShoes

And a few others.....

Metallikas (both Black patent and Anthracite)










Now I am Banned....Until 3.30.09..... 

I will be window shopping here...enjoying and celebrating all of your new purchases ladies!


----------



## lulabee

*jimmy & Bella!* I hope they look half as gorgeous on me as they do on you!
*Bella,* I loooove your pics!


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Congrats Lula!!!
> 
> Ahem .. i thought you said no more for a while?!!!


 SHHH! This was an undisclosed purchase!


----------



## Noegirl05

Teal New Simples....












Pewter Lady Gres


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous Noe!


----------



## noah8077

Love that color noe!  Congratulations!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love everyone's new additions!!

Bella - what a cute idea! I love the Super T in that color combo!


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella!* I LOVE your shoes, especially the fuschia LG's  I really think I should get the Metallika bootie as it's cut quite low at the ankle. I love that kind of look in my booties. Did you size up half a size ie usual CL size? Thos super t's actually look ok. I've never seen them IRL before.

*Noegirl* - love those those teal NS's and of course the LG's!


----------



## Miss_Q

My new babies: Black Patent Decollettes 

I hope I can break them in because ouch! they hurt


----------



## lilmissb

Very Sexy *Miss_Q!*


----------



## rdgldy

Noe, Bella, Miss Q-gorgeous shoes all around.
and Noe, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*jillykitty*, those are so cute!!
*glamour724*, that's an amazing price for such pretty shoes! Great find!
*rdgldy*, beautiful VPs!
*lulabee*, congrats on the Astraqueens! I think you should keep both the Astras and the C'est Mois... Those two styles are both too beautiful to let go!
*BellaShoes*, LOVE your pics! Your shoes are so incredible!!!
*Noegirl05*, your New Simples and those Lady Gres are gorgeous!!
*Miss_Q*, I love Decolletes! Ahhh... your pictures are making me obsessed about getting them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i missed so much today!! lovely new shoes ladies and bella I loved the tour of your closet!


----------



## rilokiley

*lula*- congrats!  I'm glad you finally found them!
*Bella*- I love your Lady Gres and nude Yoyo!  Do you ever have any problems with color transfer when wearing jeans with your Yoyos?
*Noegirl05*- love them both!  They look amazing on you!
*Miss_Q*- sexy!!  We are shoe twins now!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* just WOW!  your shoes are WONDERFUL!

*noe,* the teal new simples are amazing!!  i LOVE the color.  love the pewter SGs, too!  

*Miss_Q,* the patent decolletes are the MUST HAVE shoe!  congrats!!


----------



## javaboo

BellaShoes said:


> My Black Patent Simples....another love



I think these are Decolletes. 

*Lilmissb*: You usually go up 1/2 size to 1 full size up from your US size for the Metallikas.


----------



## savvysgirl

lulabee said:


> SHHH! This was an undisclosed purchase!


 
Hahaha!!! I'm going away today for a few days. Any money i come back you have bought another pair ... undisclosed of course


----------



## glamour724

thanks for your nice comments everyone! 

Noe- I LOVE your lady gres!


----------



## Jönathan

*Miss_Q, *Those Decolletes are beautiful on you


----------



## Leescah

*Miss Q* - very sexy! Don't worry they will break in and then they will be very comfortable!

*Noe* - love the LG's and those NS's are TDF! Loving the colour!! 

Finally I got round to snapping pics of my newest additions - black Ornirons!! For those of you who were at the NY meet up in the fall you will remember me coveting these in Saks but I am glad I waited to buy them since I got them on sale and was therefore able to afford them (thanks to *lexa* and *aeross* for the heads up ). 

Oh and pls excuse the mess behind my feet in the pictures LOL... guess where we keep all our games in the house haha...


----------



## Miss_Q

thanks *lilmissb*, *rdgldy, * *Jönathan*!!

*thisismisschris* - i think you should get a pair 

*rilokiley- *please tell me they get more comfortable after time

*YaYa- *i love them so much 


*Leescah*- i hope you are right. i think i may have gotten the wrong size though. i did 1/2 up from my US size. maybe i should have gone 1 full size up.


----------



## rilokiley

*Miss_Q*, I found mine pretty comfortable right out of the box, but don't worry!  I think most girls here say the Decollete will get broken in after 2-3 good wears


----------



## Leescah

^^ ITA, I also found my Decolletes comfy out of the box - rilokiley I think we are the exception to this!!! - but for most a few wears and they'll be fine! Just wear them around the house with socks on to start the breaking-in process. A full size up might have meant heel slippage, so persevere!


----------



## Miss_Q

^^^^ That's what I thought which is why I only did a 1/2 up. I will try the sock trick this weekend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss a day, you miss a whole lot around these parts.  

*Bella* in the words of Rachel Zoe "I. Die".  Love all of your new CL's.  I almost passed out looking at the  Metallikas.  You just made me want to go take a 4th look at those YoYo's.

*Glamour* - nothing like a great shoe at a great price.  They look fabulous on you!!

*Rdgldy *- Super!  Well worth the ban.

*NoeGirl* - very nice

*Miss_Q *- you will break them in before you know it.  Look great on you.

*Leescah* - work it, sexy mama!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *DC*! Although not new...they are some of my favorites... I just praise the renewing power of adding red vibram soles!

Took my new Astraqueens out last night.... I just LOVE them! 

My fabulous, fashionable husband digs 'em too! We went for wine and dinner...paired them with straight leg Rock & Rep jeans, sequined/beaded camisole with a VINCE. draped leather jacket and my Coral GSH Balenciaga Clutch...FUN!

To add to* jimmy*and her first wear...Their crazy 120mm heel (the .5 inch hidden platform is a moot point at 120mm) makes them less than 'comfy' and keeps my wear time to a minimal...I endured about 3 hours... no CL hangover today though!






C'mon *lula*! Let's see yours!


----------



## Leescah

DC-Cutie said:


> *Leescah* - work it, sexy mama!


 
Aww shucks... thanks DC 

Bella, love the Astraqueens! Very cool!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Leescah*.... funny thing is, I never really liked them in one dimensional shots online. at Saks, NM, etc. but IRL they are fabulous! Glad I took the plunge


----------



## BellaShoes

lilmissb said:


> *Bella!* I LOVE your shoes, especially the fuschia LG's  I really think I should get the Metallika bootie as it's cut quite low at the ankle. I love that kind of look in my booties. Did you size up half a size ie usual CL size? Thos super t's actually look ok. I've never seen them IRL before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noe....  your pewter LG! AMAZINGLY FABULOUS!
> 
> lilmissb.... my *fuschia LG* are so much fun (although my honey calls them my Carmen Miranda heels) and the *Metallika's* are amazing on! I actually sized up 1 full size as they have a super high arch. My *Super T's* are one of my favorite's. I bought them last season at Net a Porter. The crazy thing...they are far and away the one pair of CL's that garnish the most compliments when I wear them... literally stopped in my tracks with women asking  me to lift my pant leg to show them off
Click to expand...


----------



## lulabee

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Leescah*.... funny thing is, I never really liked them in one dimensional shots online. at Saks, NM, etc. but IRL they are fabulous! Glad I took the plunge


 I'm glad you kept yours, I had them on my watchlist waiting for live cashback to come back.


----------



## samina

love all the new additions ladies !!

Heres a sneek at my magenta ron rons


----------



## lilmissb

javaboo said:


> *Lilmissb*: You usually go up 1/2 size to 1 full size up from your US size for the Metallikas.



Thanks! Happy new years!


----------



## rdgldy

The magenta ronrons are TDF!


----------



## lilmissb

*samina* - HOT!


----------



## samina

Happy New Years everyone and don't forget to wear ur CL even if ur stayn in!

Lilmissb - Thank u, its amazing how CLs make u feel soooo sexy
Rdgldy - Thanks hun


----------



## Chaneller

Here they finally are, my *Astraqueens*!


----------



## lulabee

^^Gorgeous!!!! I loooove them! How do they feel? Did you go TTS or size up?


----------



## lilmissb

*Chaneller* they suit you!

Didn't wear my CL's    We had a beach theme for new years. Happy new years everyone and enjoy your celebrations!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chaneller*-I love your astroqueens with the tights!


----------



## Chaneller

lulabee said:


> ^^Gorgeous!!!! I loooove them! How do they feel? Did you go TTS or size up?



Thank you lulabee!  
I sized up half a size from 37 to 37.5 and they fit great.
One full size would've been too big for me and caused heel slippage.


----------



## JRed

The rest of my December purchases.  I'm going on a ban so this will be my only opportunity to share for a while.

From Paris:

Black patent VP with burgundy tip








Nude patent VP with burgundy tip


----------



## rdgldy

JRed, love both classics!


----------



## Chaneller

Thank you lilmissb and rdgldy! 

I'm wearing them with lace tights, a black wrap dress and a black biker leather jacket at the moment. Rock'n'Roll!


----------



## JRed

From eBay:

Black leather Scissor Girls





Fuchsia paillette (spelling?) VP


----------



## JRed

Sigh, and I really need some Ron Rons and Astraqueens in my life. Beautiful pics, samina and Chaneller!


----------



## lulabee

Good Gawd *JRed*!!! You've been busy! Love them all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Holy Batman *JRed* - nice December Haul!!!
*Chaneller* - hawt, hawt, hawt!!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

*chaneller*....YAY...another Astraqueen Diva! They are fabulous..hurry fed ex man bring lula her Astra's!!!

*JRed*.... NICE! They are all TDF

Love them *Samina*


----------



## shaq91

Bella thats cute! Happy New Year 2 U 2!


----------



## Chaneller

JRed said:


> From eBay:
> Fuchsia paillette (spelling?) VP



 Love them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

So many new gorgeous shoes ladies!

Love the new year greeting bella!


----------



## rainyjewels

my roccia python VPs w/burgundy toe finally came!! the inside is pretty gross and in relatively poor condition and i'll need exotic conditioner, but no complaint because........they're GORGEOUS!


----------



## rilokiley

*Chaneller*- I really love the lace tights!
*JRed*- Your VP's are making me swoon!
*Bella*- Happy New Year!
*Rainy*-  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Rainy! Love them!


----------



## noah8077

Rainy they are so pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

*Rainy*, congrats.  They are beautiful.  I think those are my very favorite pair.


----------



## rainyjewels

thanks everyone!!! happy new year!!!


----------



## lulabee

*Rainy,* they are stunning! What conditioner do you reccomend for exotics?


----------



## noah8077

I used Bick 4 on my JC's the other day, marvelous!


----------



## Noegirl05

OH my gosh I can't keep up!!! 

Rainy!!! Amazing!


----------



## lulabee

^^Where do you find that Noah?


----------



## noah8077

ebay


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks Noah!


----------



## noah8077

You are welcome!


----------



## morfoula

my newest additions ladies! perfect for NYE!


----------



## jh4200

Soooo many gorgeous new additions, I can't even keep up!  Love everything, but special shout outs to rdgldy's nude vps (we're now shoe dozen-ets, or something like that!  How can I bequeath my collection to you if we keep buying the same ones?!?!?!  They're beautiful though, congrats!) and to Leescah's ornirons - so glad you finally got them, and on sale!  Remembering how much you loved them in NY, it's great to see you finally score them!


----------



## rainyjewels

i got DYO reptile conditioner from german shoe repair online...i heard that's worked well on python shoes and bags...


----------



## JRed

Gorgeous, Morfoula!  

Congrats, rainyjewels!  Modelling pics, please....


----------



## amazigrace

Girls, I got my new triclo's in red patent today and I have to tell you they are the sexiest shoes I've ever had on my feet in my life. And I've had a lot of shoes on my feet in my long life! (I'm old enough to be the mother (or grandmother, God forbid) to most of you on here!) These shoes fit so well and are so comfortable, and I LOVE them. I'll post pics soon.
Congratulations to all of you who have beautiful, new CLs! The ones posted are gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

^Congrats to you on your red Triclos. Can't wait to see pic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Noegirl* Wowza on both counts!

*JRed *Your new additions are TDF!!!!

Gorgeous Astras, *Chaneller*!

*Bellashoes* That is adorable. Happy New Year to you! And amazing collection! Soooo pretty.

*Rainy* They are fabulous! Congrats!

Congrats *Morfoula*! You deserve those beauties after hooking so many of our ladies up!

*Amazigrace* Cant wait to see them. I love the Triclo!


----------



## YaYa3

*morfoula,* congratulations on your decolletes!!  Jet is right ... you deserve them after hooking so many of us up with our fabulous shoes.  love you, girl!  

*amazigrace,* can't wait to see your triclos.  let's get together and take pics.


----------



## rdgldy

*Morfoula*, they are so gorgeous.
*Amazigrace*, I agree - the red triclos are so sexy on!
*Jenn*-I'm sure we can still find a few that are different, and so what if we wind up with doubles!!!


----------



## lulabee

*Amazigrace,* I can not wait to see pics! They are such a sexy shoe!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Happy New Year Ladies! I'm up bright and early with nothing to do so why not post my Bronze New Simples. I had to wear them last night for NYE!! 

They are so comfortable and I had no problem dancing the night away. Thanks again to my new angel Jimmyshoegirl for posting the info about them!

Fresh out of the box! 









@ The Palomar lounge area they made their official debut!


----------



## rilokiley

*amazigrace*- I can't wait to see your pics!
*mistyknightwin*- I love them!  They look great on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the simples!! Gorgeous colour!





mistyknightwin said:


> Happy New Year Ladies! I'm up bright and early with nothing to do so why not post my Bronze New Simples. I had to wear them last night for NYE!!
> 
> They are so comfortable and I had no problem dancing the night away. Thanks again to my new angel Jimmyshoegirl for posting the info about them!
> 
> Fresh out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ The Palumbo lounge area they made their official debut!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love your simples!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you ladies!!! I was a little worried that they wouldn't make it in time. But she assured me that they would - they were express shipped for FREE since they didn't go out last Friday when I paid for them...


----------



## Tampachic

Misty,
They are gorgeous!
Happy New Year.


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful additions ladies!

Rainy....absolutely spectacular....


----------



## rainyjewels

misty those are GORGEOUS!!!! happy new year everyone!!!

bella - thank you


----------



## samina

Misty - The are FAB!!!!!!
Morfoula - Stunning !!
Rainy - Stunning Im liking the pythons now
Bella - Thank u


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella* that happy new years postcard was so cute! Hope you had a good one.

*rainy* I'm loving how everyone is getting their roccia VP's. Congrats!

*morfoula,* where've you been girl? Glad you're posting again! Love your shoes. Hope you wore them out!
*
amazigrace* - I can't wait to see your triclos in action. Love triclos!

*misty* those simples are TDF!


----------



## IslandSpice

dreamdoll said:


> Love the simples!! Gorgeous colour!


 
Yay!!! You got them! I was so hoping you would. They look beautiful.


----------



## dialmee

Finally pics of my CLs! Here's my 1st and 2nd pair of CLs. I got the first pair, No Prive glittarts, a few weeks ago and received the second pair, VP nude 70, yesterday. SO ADDICTIVE, I want more! 

















My 3 1/2 year old was actually taking the pics for me, then she wanted in on the action.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dialmee - Aww that is soooo cute. Excellent first pairs!!


----------



## YaYa3

*dialmee,* too cute for words.  love the shoes, too!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dialmee*...congrats, fabulous new CL's and welcome.... 

*jimmy*...been meaning to tell you...LOVE your new avatar!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thank you, Bella!


----------



## girliegirl

dialmee.....LOVE the mother daughter shot! I have girls too, I love that they are into shoes!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Wow, everyone's additions are so gorgeous. Everytime i come in here my wishlist blows up in size!!!!!!!!!!! 

Here's my updated collection, i have bought 3 more pairs of CLs since i last posted here, all from Bluefly:

Babouche leather flats in blush leather and in red cashmere and leather, one  came with a cute blush and red leather bag the other in a red cashmere and leather bag.











Satin Caberet in pink


----------



## dialmee

jimmy, yaya, bella, and girliegirl - thank you! I love the shot of both of us too!


----------



## noah8077

Brasilian-Babe, I am seriously in love with all of your shoes!!!!!

yaya and lilgoose......did you see her 'slippers'!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, my gawd.*  i can't believe it, *brasilian.*  lilgooseberry and i have been DYING for those adorable slippers.  they don't have them at bluefly any longer, and i don't know if we'll ever find them again.  congrats to you!  

your other shoes are beautiful, too.  love them all!


----------



## rilokiley

*dialmee*- your pictures are adorable!!
*Brasilian_Babe*- OMG, I adore your purple Fiorellinos!!!    They are my HG shoes!!  Where/when did you find them?


----------



## Tampachic

Great new additions!
I love the red slippers.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Brasilian Babe* you have a truly beautiful collection.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks everyone 

YaYa3, the slippers are really confortable, its like walking on cotton balls, i couldn't go past them when Bluefly had the 20% off on top of their sale price promotion 

rilokiley, i got the fiorellinos off Ebay, from Mushroom City. They were my HG as well up until i found them. I would love to get them in lime or in red as well :shame:


----------



## morfoula

YaYa3 said:


> *morfoula,* congratulations on your decolletes!!  Jet is right ... you deserve them after hooking so many of us up with our fabulous shoes.  love you, girl!



thanks ladies


----------



## lilmissb

*dialmee* - so cute! Great new shoes to start off with!!!
*
Brasilian_Babe* - Your collection is TDF!


----------



## thisismisschris

*Leescah*, love those Ornirons!
*samina*, those magenta Ron Rons are lovely!!
*Channeller*, love the Astraqueens!!! Very hot! And those tights are awesome, too!
*JRed*, all those VPs... Ahhh!! Stunning! And the Scissor Girls are great!
*rainyjewels*, those python VPs, are just gorgeous!!!
*morfoula*, you're making me _need_ those Decolletes! Ahh! I love them...
*mistyknightwin*, your bronze New Simples are beautiful!!
*dialmee*, your No. Prives are hot!! And the VP nudes look fantastic on you! And your daughter looks adorable in them!
*Brasilian_Babe*, you got BOTH cashmere and leather Babouche slippers?! I'm *so* jealous! I've been fawning over those for MONTHS and I would have gotten them if Bluefly just had my freakin' size! And if I had gotten them when I discovered them, they'd be my first CLs... LOL... I'm glad a tPFer got them, though! And those pink Caberets are very cute!


----------



## samhainophobia

*dialmee*, that is possibly the cutest thing ever .


----------



## rdgldy

*brasilian babe*-what you beautiful, colorful collection!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*dialmee:* That has to be the cutest picture ever!! You need to save that and show it to her when she gets older.


----------



## junglejane

Behold my very first CL's ever! I live in Italy and a good friend of mine helped me score them from Barney's SF.  I am in shoe love!


----------



## samina

Magenta Ron Rons and Ocean Blue Mabel (Mulberry)








*Dialmee*- Ohh that is sooooo cute!! Love the pics
*Brasilian_Babe & Jungle* - Lovely pics!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ gorgeous, samina!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the magenta!


----------



## rilokiley

*Brasilian_Babe*- mushroomcity had them?!  oh no!  when???  not in the past few months, right?  
*junglejane* and *samina*- congrats!  great additions!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love all the new additions Ladies! That pic with your daughter is so cute @ Dialmee


----------



## samina

*Surlygirl, Naked, Rilo and Misty *- Thank u ladies !


----------



## lilgooseberry

*brasilian*-omds omds omds u have the slippers!!!! i so so sooo want! amazing collection =D


----------



## YaYa3

*samina,* your bag and ron rons are gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Samina* Love the Ron Rons in Magenta!


----------



## thisismisschris

*junglejane*, beautiful! Congrats on your first CLs!! Do you know what those boots are called?

*samina*, yum! The Ron Rons and the Mabel look like candy together!


----------



## samina

Yaya, JSG and Lillmisschriss - Thank u soo much I thought they might clash at first and am still holding out for electric blue but whn they arrived I loved them!


----------



## junglejane

thank you everyone!!

samina: love the color combo, super gorge!

*thisismisschris:* the style is called Chaperon


----------



## cjy

Samina that color makes me want to break a ban!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Samina* ... i am totally feeling the magenta. I should have bought them instead of the teal!!! They should arrive tomorrow so i hope i'll fall in love just as much as i love the magentas! Gorgeous Mulberry! 

*dialmee *- Cute piccies & lovely CL's!

*brasilian_babe *- Lovely collection 

*junglejane *- Gorgeous boots! Where in Italia are you? Most of my family are in Palermo.


----------



## balmiu

junglejane said:


> Behold my very first CL's ever! I live in Italy and a good friend of mine helped me score them from Barney's SF.  I am in shoe love!



cute!


----------



## carlinha

rainyjewels said:


> my roccia python VPs w/burgundy toe finally came!! the inside is pretty gross and in relatively poor condition and i'll need exotic conditioner, but no complaint because........they're GORGEOUS!



OMG they came!!!  
congratulations, they are so beautiful aren't they?!?!?!  we're shoe twins!!!


----------



## carlinha

i love everyone's new shoes, but special shout out to dialmee's mommy-daughter pic!!!!  sooooo adorable!


----------



## lilmissb

*junglejane* - cute booties!
*
samina* - LOVE the magenta ron rons with that bag!


----------



## dialmee

rilokiley, lilmissb, thisismisschris, samhainophobia, lanathastar, samina, savvysgirl and carlinha- thank you so much for the nice comments!!!

junglejane - beautiful boots!
samina - love the magenta ron rons!


----------



## schwarz

my first pair of 2009, didn't plan on them but needed booties and couldn't resist the price


----------



## lilmissb

I actually like those IRL. Wasn't sure about the stock photos. Congrats!


----------



## samina

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Black Suede Nuit d'ete 
Purchased from Neiman Marcus 
Retail $875 / Paid $360
Fit TTS


----------



## YaYa3

*pursemonkey,* i had no idea the nuit d'ete was so beautiful on!  congrats on an awesome shoe at an awesome price!  

*schwarz,* your booties are TDF!


----------



## lulabee

The Astraqueen!! These do run small, I'm glad I went half size up!


----------



## YaYa3

*lula,* OMG!!!  they are gorgeous and look absolutely stunning on you!  girl, you're rockin' those BIG TIME!!


----------



## savvysgirl

They are beautiful on you Lula

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *yaya* and *savvy!*


----------



## surlygirl

... gorgeous lulu!


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks sweet *surly!!*


----------



## pursemonkey

lulabee said:


> The Astraqueen!! These do run small, I'm glad I went half size up!




Words fail.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lula - this has been a long time coming!!!! They look beautiful on you!!! No need to take them to the cobbler! Yay your are now apart of the AQ club!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Holy Moly Lula!!!!!  
Tooooo freaaaaking hotttt!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Pursemonkey* Wowza! Those are stunning on you!

*schwarz *fabulous!!!!


----------



## baglover1973

lula those booties are HAWT!


----------



## Tampachic

*Jungle*, congrats on your first pair!  May the slipper slope begin...

*Samina*, love the Ron Rons and blown away by the color of that Mulberry.  GORGEOUS!

*Schwarz*, those are cute!  I like them with the grey jeans.

*Pursemonkey*, what a deal!  Congrat, they look great on you.

*Lula*, wohoo!  Love the Astrqueens on you.  CONGRATULATIONS!  Those are hot.


----------



## lulabee

*pursemonkey, *thank you!!
*jimmy,* yay!!! We are shoetwins!
*Jet,* It's a full-time job trying to keep up with you on the hottness factor!
*baglover,* Thanks sweetie!
*Tampa,* Thanks! I would SOOOO go shopping with you if I lived in Boston!


----------



## noah8077

Lula I love your astraqueens.

Everyone buying these and showing pictures have really made me itch for a pair!


----------



## thisismisschris

*schwarz*, LOVE the Trottinettes... I think I need those, even though I already have some black booties. Maybe I'll get another color if I can find my size.
*pursemonkey*, those Nuit d'ete look positively beautiful on you!
*lulabee*, those Astraqueens are HOT!!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *noah & misschris*!!


----------



## rainyjewels

carlinha said:


> OMG they came!!!
> congratulations, they are so beautiful aren't they?!?!?!  we're shoe twins!!!



thanks carlinha!!!! i seriously love them so much, i've been wearing them nonstop!!! i have to say, they're extremely comfy!!!! yayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*pursemonkey* - they look great IRL! Congrats

*lula!!!* Holy smokes, they look hot on you! I bet you're dancing around in them!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love them lula!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> *lula!!!* Holy smokes, they look hot on you! I bet you're dancing around in them!!!


Welll.. If you want to call it "dancing"...


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> love them lula!


 Thanks *naked!*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Rainy - darn it! I missed that you got your python VPs (did I?). So were the heels ok? I know that you were worrying about them. Well, I guess since you haven't said anything about it that means they are cool. Congrats!! I can't wait until I find a pair!


----------



## tresjoliex

dialmee said:


> Finally pics of my CLs! Here's my 1st and 2nd pair of CLs. I got the first pair, No Prive glittarts, a few weeks ago and received the second pair, VP nude 70, yesterday. SO ADDICTIVE, I want more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3 1/2 year old was actually taking the pics for me, then she wanted in on the action.


I love the VP 70's!


----------



## pursemonkey

Ohmygoodness, Dialmee! I missed your post earlier but that pic of you and your DD is just precious! (And your shoes are TDF, too!)


----------



## rainyjewels

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Rainy - darn it! I missed that you got your python VPs (did I?). So were the heels ok? I know that you were worrying about them. Well, I guess since you haven't said anything about it that means they are cool. Congrats!! I can't wait until I find a pair!



ahhhh sorry, i didn't make a big hoopla about it, only posted one measly pic, but yes!!! the heels are totally fine and they are so...spectacular.  i was worried for nothing! thanks for all the enabling and support  i will definitely be on the lookout for a pair in your size...every girl must get a pair of these beauties!!!!!


----------



## jopapeto

Hello Evolkatie
which is your usual size normal, because I look for the Mad Mary.And my usual size is 36 or 6 US
yours are beautiful
Thanks a lot


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Dialmee* I missed your daughter in there the first time! How absolutely adorable. I was to eat those legs up!


----------



## lulabee

I missed *dialmee*'s mommy daughter pics too! So adorable, baby legs are so sweet!


----------



## dialmee

Thank you tresjolie, pursemonky, jetsetgo, and lulabee! 

She was so cute wanting to wear my shoes and do her own posing! I had know idea the one of us together would turn out so cute. It was suggested to me to turn it black and white except for the red heels, I'm working on it.


----------



## lulabee

^^That would be an amazing pic!! You should enlarge it and frame it too!


----------



## YaYa3

yes, *dialmee*!!  post it if you change the pic.  how adorable.


----------



## shaq91

My New Menorca Wedges! Not sure whether they're staying or going yet!


----------



## lilgooseberry

everyone's shoes are so pretty! *sigh*

so after being unable to load pics in shanghai... here are my last purchases of 08... was a bit skeptical about them as i dont usually wear pointy shoes =S oh wait i did post 2 pics of them b4 =S but here are clearer pics =P 

but here we go...















oh n my c'est mois wanted an appearance as well =)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shaq91 said:


> My New Menorca Wedges! Not sure whether they're staying or going yet!



I've never seen those before, I love them! Congrats!!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *lilgoose*!!!


----------



## noah8077

Love them lilgoose!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lilgooseberry said:


> everyone's shoes are so pretty! *sigh*
> so after being unable to load pics in shanghai... here are my last purchases of 08... was a bit skeptical about them as i dont usually wear pointy shoes =S oh wait i did post 2 pics of them b4 =S but here are clearer pics =P
> 
> but here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh n my c'est mois wanted an appearance as well =)



Ooh, nice purchases! I love the taupe cest moi's, they are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice *shaq!* Try em out for a while...
*
lilgooseberry* - WOW! I've never seen those before! They're fab.


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*- wow, I really love them!    are they the Pigalle 100?  where did you find them?  I really want some purple CL's!


----------



## Chins4

the purple Pigalles lilgoose! Awesome


----------



## buzzytoes

Love the metallic purple lilgooseberry. They are beautiful! 

The pic with your daughter is absolutely adorable dialmee - she already knows how to pose and everything!


----------



## javaboo

*lilgooseberry*: Love the purple pigalles!

*Rilo*: They are available in HK at the CL boutique and OnPedder. They also have them in Yellow Metallic and Red Metallic. They are the 100 version.


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx *lula*, *noah*, *lilmissb*.

*rilo*- thankew! yea they are the pigallw 100, i found them in hong kong on sale =)

oh and one last pic, my CLs in my suitcase


----------



## lilgooseberry

oops and *chins*, *buzzytoes* and *javaboo*! Thanx!


----------



## rilokiley

javaboo said:


> *lilgooseberry*: Love the purple pigalles!
> 
> *Rilo*: They are available in HK at the CL boutique and OnPedder. They also have them in Yellow Metallic and Red Metallic. They are the 100 version.




thanks *java*!  You are my go-to gal when I have CL questions!    What would I do without you? 

do you know if it's cheaper or more expensive to buy from HK?

*lilgooseberry*- ON SALE?!?  on no!!  do you know if they still have them?  and if you don't mind, how much were they?


----------



## lilgooseberry

they were 2250 or something hkd... 
which works out to be $290 usd 
after getting them at 50%
i think


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgoose!* simply gorgeous!  i LOVE the pointy toes.  they look fabulous on you!  (now if ONLY we could find our slippers!)


----------



## rilokiley

oh wow, great price!  When did you get them?  and do you know if they had many more?  sorry for all the questions!


----------



## noah8077

^^^And if the yellow were on sale?


----------



## shaq91

thnx ladyloub & lilmissb!


----------



## lilgooseberry

erm erm erm... 
bought them on the 26th december 2008, i think they have more, not in hk atm but u can try giving them a call.

yellow yellow yellow... no i dont think so, they had a red metallic one, a silver (in on peddar)... a bright pink in the boutique and mayb a yellow, my memory has gona a bit  fuzzy....

thanx *yaya*- i'm plannign on going to the boutiques one my jet lag has disappeared (mid week) and i'm goin to bug them about the slippers! =D


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *lilgooseberry*!  I'll call them later tonight.  *noah*, do you want me to ask about yellow ones in a 37?


----------



## hermesbags

I have 10!  I LOVE them.  Do you think CLs will stay in style for years?  Do you think Cls or JCs are hotter?


----------



## noah8077

:ninja:   <whispers> Yes Please! :ninja:


----------



## lulabee

^^*noah!!* :busted


----------



## rilokiley

lol, *noah*, you are too funny! 

it will go towards your CL rainbow!!


----------



## noah8077

You guys are everywhere aren't you?


rilo: exactly!  Then maybe I can get the Blue Joli Noeud instead....


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL, Yes! I'm not even officially in CCLO yet!


----------



## Chins4

rilokiley said:


> thanks *lilgooseberry*! I'll call them later tonight. *noah*, do you want me to ask about yellow ones in a 37?


 
Rilo, sorry to be a pest but any chance of asking about red or purple in a 36 as well? Just in case........


----------



## rilokiley

^ sure *Chins*!


----------



## noah8077

Chins, what size would you recommend on them?


----------



## rilokiley

ooh, good question, *noah*.  hmm *Chins*, from your wishlist, it looks like I may be around the same size as you.  You're a 36 in Pigalle 100?  hmm, I thought it was TTS?


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Rilo - New Year's Resolution lasted oh, 5 days LOL ush: but it doesn't count if they're on sale, right?

Noah/Rilo I wear a 36 in the 100 - perfect in the pony but could maybe have gone 36.5 in patent and satin.........but as these are kid I would go 36 as it will stretch a little more.............I prefer a snug fit on my CLs


----------



## noah8077

Hmmmm.  I can't handle pain if they need to stretch.  You think 36.5 do-able?


----------



## Chins4

^Should be


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Chins!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *Chins*!  *noah*, do you want me to ask about yellow in 36.5 and 37?


----------



## buzzytoes

noah8077 said:


> :ninja: <whispers> Yes Please! :ninja:


 
You only have one birthday this month Miss Thing. Are you getting one pair from DH and one pair from the DD's?? You need to be on lockdown!


----------



## noah8077

rilo 36.5 please?

buzzy, I am aware that lockdown is in order!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love your new shoes lilgoose!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thankew *nakedmosher* (got it right this time) =P 

*rilo*- i got them tts =) 

good luck everyone!!


----------



## javaboo

The pigalle 100 are TTS. When I was there in Nov they had tons of size 36 left but dunno if they still have any now.


----------



## jh4200

Schwartz, love the booties - that buckle detail always catches my eye!

Pursemonkey - those don't seem to get a lot of love around here, but I've always liked them, and they look beautiful on you!

Lula - yay!  You finally got them!  They look stunning on you, as everything does!  Congrats.

Dialmee - that must be the cutest thing I have ever seen!  Your DD is adorable!  What a perfect pose!

Shaq - great pair, I like the polka dots!

Lilgooseberry - love, love, love the purple!  You definitely have to keep those!  And the suitcase pic, it's fantastic.


----------



## letsgoshopping

lilgooseberry, your purple pigalles are fab!


----------



## lulabee

Thank you *j*!


----------



## Tampachic

Wow this thread moves fast. 

Great shoes everyone!


----------



## samina

lilgooseberry - love them wow!!


----------



## techie81

Gaaah so behind here...just went back at least 10 pages. GORGEOUS purchases, everyone!!!  The mommy/daughter photo is just TOO cute! And I swear, my small feet need to make a trip to HK as I'd probably have better luck there!


----------



## BellaShoes

*LULA*!!!! What the heck?? I have not recieved any 'notification' emails on our thread here.... must be a CCLO thing....:ninja:

Your ASTRA's are TDF!! Have you taken them out yet?

Honestly Lula...truly *GORGEOUS!* on those tan legs of yours!!


----------



## shaq91

thnx j!


----------



## thisismisschris

Cute shoes, *shaq91*. Love the polka dots. You're thinking of not keeping them?

*lilgooseberry*, LOVELY purple Pigalles! I know what you mean about pointy shoes, since I didn't usually do them since I used to think I looked either evil or old in them lol! But I've learned to love them. They look fantastic on you! Oh, I'm still lovin' the color of those C'est Mois! And the pic of your CLs in your suitcase is cute!


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh my god, those purple Pigalles are FAB.  GAH.  I am dying over here.


----------



## shaq91

thisismisschris said:


> Cute shoes, *shaq91*. Love the polka dots. You're thinking of not keeping them?



yea, i am i'm not really sure about how i feel in them! i'm not really good in wedges i like stilettos more!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rainyjewels said:


> ahhhh sorry, i didn't make a big hoopla about it, only posted one measly pic, but yes!!! the heels are totally fine and they are so...spectacular.  i was worried for nothing! thanks for all the enabling and support  i will definitely be on the lookout for a pair in your size...every girl must get a pair of these beauties!!!!!



I am glad they worked out for you!! Yes, please keep an eye out for these in my size pleeeease!!! I will take a 35.5-36.5!


----------



## amazigrace

I just love everyone's new CL's! You girls are so stylish and everyone looks fabulous - cute, young, and sexy. Just like us, right *yaya?*


----------



## YaYa3

amazigrace said:


> I just love everyone's new CL's! You girls are so stylish and everyone looks fabulous - cute, young, and sexy. Just like us, right *yaya?*



uh, well ... cute, young and sexy???  i passed by that description about two decades ago!!


----------



## lilmissb

I dunno *yaya*! You're only as old as you feel!!! And shoes can help you feel younger. You have some pretty sexy shoes there...


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb*


----------



## Tampachic

YaYa3 said:


> uh, well ... cute, young and sexy???  i passed by that description about two decades ago!!



I don't think so Yaya.  We've all seen those legs in some killer heels.  Like Lilmiss said, age is just a number.


----------



## thisismisschris

shaq91 said:


> yea, i am i'm not really sure about how i feel in them! i'm not really good in wedges i like stilettos more!



Ooohh, okay. I totally understand. I like wedges just fine, but I *love* stilettos! Nevertheless, those Menorcas are cute... but I'd choose stilettos over wedges any day! lol


----------



## *Lo

Python Rolandos from Bergdorfs


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *Lo*! Just fantastic! I've heard with this seasons rolandos some people are going up an extra half size to fit into them. Peter recommended I take a 37 and I take 36.5 in decolletes! Did you take your normal rolando size?


----------



## *Lo

lilmiss well to be honest if i could have taken a half size up i probably would have but they only go up to a 42ush:, I am glad you told me this bc I thought they really did feel tighter than even my patent rolandos.


----------



## lilmissb

Phew! Glad I eased your mind!!! Righto then, must get a 37. I'm worried about heel slippage though. Argh! Do exotics stretch much? Hopefully they'll get a bit roomier with a few wears.


----------



## thisismisschris

Oooh, lovely shoes, **Lo*. I need some Rolands in my life...


----------



## gemibebe

Wow, everyone's new shoes are beautiful!!! The more I look at this thread, the more I want CLs!!! 

Here comes my CL at the end of 2008: black patent open clic.  I really love this style: it's cute and very comfy!


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, I tried the metallic Rolandos last weekend and I sized up 1/2.  I'm usually a size 35.5 and for this season's Rolando, 36 fits me perfectly fine.  However, I've never tried the Rolandos of the previous season, so can't compare here.


----------



## jh4200

Lo, those pythons are fab!

Gemibebe, those look great on you!  Do you have any modeling pictures from the front?  I'm really curious to see how the peep toe looks.


----------



## gemibebe

*jh4200*, here you go:


----------



## jh4200

You are such a doll!  I have been so curious about this - I thought the toe would look awful based on the stock pics, but they look really nice on you - the shape of the opening is actually very flattering.  Damn, for once I thought I could count a shoe off my want list...thanks!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks* jh4200* for your kind comments!  I know that there are quite many doubts about this style, but personally I really like it and the moment I put the open-clics on in the boutique, I decided to buy them right away.  I also think it may look more flattering than the minibout zep as the opening is smaller, hence more discreet and subtle.  Also this style is very comfy indeed and I consider this a very important feature 

I'm also thinking on buying the red patent one, looking gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

**Lo,* your rolando pythons are absolutely BEAUTIFUL!  

*gemibebe,* i had NO idea the open clic looked so cute on.  i LOVE them!


----------



## Miss_Q

I forgot to post my Peacock Simples that I got for Christmas 

(Please excuse my dog's rubber ducky in the background lol)


----------



## jh4200

Yummy!  I love the peacock color.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks so much *Yaya* for your kind remarks!  I absolutely love the open-clic!

*Miss_Q*, the peacock color is amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*gemibebe* - The open clics are lovely. I wasnt keen on them when they first came out but i think i prefer them to Minibouts now! 

*Miss_Q* - The Simples are lovely. Beautiful colour.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the peacock color!


----------



## danicky

*Lo,* they are gorgeous on you. 
*gemibebe, *I am starting to really like them after seeing them on you. lol


----------



## YaYa3

*Miss_Q,* those peacock simples are FABULOUS!  i want!!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *savvy* and *danicky*, I actually haven't seen any stock photos before trying them on in the boutique and instantly fell in love with them!  Probably it's the charm of CLs: you really have to try them to know how beautiful they are!


----------



## so-phisticated

I only ever posted one pair of mine.. but I was doing some organizing today and took a couple of pics.. thought i'd share.. might post pics of the individual shoes later..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

gemibebe - Thanks for modeling the open clic!! I guess, since I have never seen them modeled, I thought they were weird looking. I do like them on you though!! I love the red patent color that they come in!! That is the red patent that I want!!

Miss_Q - I love that peacock color!!! I am starting to think that a person cannot go wrong with the laminato color!

Congrats on everyone's new addition!!!


----------



## lulabee

so-phisticated said:


> I only ever posted one pair of mine.. but I was doing some organizing today and took a couple of pics.. thought i'd share.. might post pics of the individual shoes later..


 What a beautiful sight!


----------



## xboobielicousx

everyone's new additions are beautiful!


----------



## thisismisschris

*gemibebe*, those Open Clics look great on you! I always liked the style, since I'm basically in love with Declics... so anything cut similarly I would naturally love!

*Miss_Q*, LOVE your Simples in peacock! Such a lovely color!!

*so-phisticated*, love the pics of the brown boxes... Very cute! I wish I had that many pairs of CLs to have to figure out how to organize them...


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks* Jimmyshoo* and *thisismisschris* for the compliments!

*Jimmyshoo*, actually I just wanted to post on the thread of the red patent SO when I saw the discussion of the red patent open clic  I personally really like the style a lot and it's super comfy.  The red patent color looks really luscious and I actually intend to buy those as well.  Unfortunately the Paris JJR boutique hasn't received them yet during my visit last week.  Hopefully soon I can post modeling pics of the red patent open clic


----------



## YaYa3

*so-phisticated,* LOVE those brown boxes!!  darling pics!


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe!* They are HAWT!!!! I need them in my life!

*Miss_Q* - Mmmmm, peacock....love it!

*so-phisticated *- what a heart-stopping sight!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*so-phisticated-*can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ahh
I'm so behind In the threads just went back till xmas and I love all of the new additions


----------



## baglover1973

everyones shoes are so stunning! thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## MsFrida

so-phisticated said:


> I only ever posted one pair of mine.. but I was doing some organizing today and took a couple of pics.. thought i'd share.. might post pics of the individual shoes later..


----------



## lilgooseberry

*samhanophobia*, *jh*, *letsgoshopping*, *samina*, *misschris*

*Lo*- wow love the exotic rolandos

*gemibebe*- you just made me want a pair of open clics so so much! they look great!

*miss q*- love that colour!

*so-phisticated*- oh the suspense!!


----------



## natassha68

*Lo*- Soooo Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lo*-I love the rolondos
*Gemibebe*-the open clics look so much better in person-they are lovely
*Miss Q*-gorgeous color!


----------



## techie81

Lo, so in love with your Rolandos...gorgeous!

gemibebe, the Open Clics are SO fab when they're modeled...the stock photos definitely don't do them justice!

Miss_Q, the color is just stunning!!! I need those in my life!

so-phisticated, you know how to make this girl's heart stop


----------



## YaYa3

okay, friends ... i finally took some pics of my newest additions.  i think i need some more color and variety, but dang!  the decisions are so hard at my age!    (and i can't tell ya how hard it was for me to post these pictures.  it took a LOT of nerve!  )

*Lady Gres* (gray suede)

View attachment 637048


View attachment 637049


*Decollete* (black patent)

View attachment 637052


View attachment 637053


*Samira/* (Black Suede/Red Embroidery) 

View attachment 637060


View attachment 637059


*Horatio Sling* (Black Patent)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YaYa, I can only see two of your pics! The horatios look great!!


----------



## YaYa3

well, damn.  after all that work ... i'll try to fix it.


----------



## YaYa3

Lady Gres


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LOL!! Yaya - you are too funny.

I do like the horatio's on you!


----------



## YaYa3

Samira


----------



## YaYa3

Decolletes


----------



## lilmissb

yaya!!! I LOOOVE the horatios and Lady Gres!!! Lovely additions to your growing collection.

Ooh and the samiras look fab too! You know how I feel about your decolletes!!!


----------



## YaYa3

and that's IT!!  i have NO idea what i did wrong, but look!  i even watermarked the damned things.  sorry for the 2 millions posts just to show four little pair of shoes.


----------



## Tampachic

Beautiful YAYA!!!!
I too LOVE the Lady Gres but they all look fabulous on you.
I'm glad you posted and I see no reason that you would need a lot of nerve, but I am very glad you did.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely yaya!! I especially LOVE the lady gres! They look so amazing on you yaya!!


----------



## rdgldy

YaYa-they are all beautiful.  Now you need some color!


----------



## rilokiley

Beautiful additions, everyone!!  I am too lazy tonight to go back and list everyone, but you all look amazing!!

*YaYa*- woohoo!!  Every pair is stunning, and you wear them so well!!


----------



## thisismisschris

Oooooh! *YaYa3*, those are all GORGEOUS!!! I'm totally loving those Samiras!! And the Horatios are amazing on you! I've always loved Lady Gres, and they look absolutely lovely on you!! And I'm freakin' dying over your Decolletes!!! I love them all!


----------



## YaYa3

*ladyloub, jimmy,lilmissb, tampachic, naked, rdgldy, rilo, misschris!*

you're right, *rdgldy,* i need more color.  i need LoTS more color!!  

i'm SO embarrassed that it took so many posts to get those frickin' pictures posted.  :shame:

you women are so sweet and i appreciate all you very kind comments!


----------



## samhainophobia

*Miss Q*, I'm glad that you took a picture that did justice to the peacock Simples!  My picture taking skills are...well...sub-par at best.  LOL.  I could not sell a shoe to a barefoot person on a freezing day .


----------



## amazigrace

YaYa3 said:


> *ladyloub, jimmy,lilmissb, tampachic, naked, rdgldy, rilo, misschris!*
> 
> you're right, *rdgldy,* i need more color.  i need LoTS more color!!
> 
> i'm SO embarrassed that it took so many posts to get those frickin' pictures posted.  :shame:
> 
> you women are so sweet and i appreciate all you very kind comments!



*yaya-girl,* will you please teach me how you did that? I love your collection, and we'll get you some color, don't worry!


----------



## techie81

Oooh YaYa, every pair is FAB on you!!!  The red on the Samiras are TDF  and the Decolletes are a personal fav of mine.  And Lady Gres and Horatios...all beautiful!


----------



## so-phisticated

ok, you've convinced me to show you!!

this was my first pair.. got them from Paris, i've worn them twice.. i went a size up and they're still too tight.. my toes go numb after about an hour in them!!


----------



## lilmissb

Laponos - in a shade I haven't seen before! Very nice!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*yaya*!!! yummy!!! how do u keep ur legs so trim, im uber jealous! love love love the shoes, ill always be a black shoe fan =D 

*so*- so lovely!


----------



## schwarz

*jh4200*, *JetSetGo!*, *Tampachic*, *thisismisschris*,  *lilmissb*, *YaYa3* 

When I got the trotinette I didn't realize that if I put my jeans over the buckle they look similar to the Ariella talon, can't beat that 2 shoes in one 
Just in case anyone is interested, in my case they fit TTS (I don't have very wide feet) and can fit a gel pad inside.


*YaYa3* I really admire you, I can only hope to be looking as good as you and wearing CLs when I'm a grandma!


----------



## jh4200

Yaya, you are amazing!  Absolutely nothing to be embarassed about.  All 4 pairs are fantastic - can't go wrong with LGs, decolletes, or horatios, and those samiras are just beautiful!  I think you might be the only one here who has those (I recall some have the Very Brodes, but I can't remember seeing Samiras).  Congrats on all of them!


----------



## Marbella

I'm a newbie so I only have one pair (so far!), which I finally took pictures of!  My black patent yasmine's! 


















Here's to the beginning of a CL obsession!!!


----------



## lulabee

*mama yaya!* Good gawd they are all gorgeous! I absolutely love the Samira!!! I hope my legs always look as good as yours!


----------



## niccig

Welcome to the addiction *Marbella* - love your modeling shots!


----------



## jh4200

Marbella, those are stunning!  I've never seen the Yasmine in patent, only in satin, but I love them.  And your modeling shots are so fun.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful Additions everyone!!!


----------



## gemruby41

I've missed so much! Love all the new CL's!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*so-phisticated,* the laponos are gorgeous!  i LOVE the color!  sounds like you might need the sock trick which is a painful experience in itself!!  keep working on getting them comfortable because they're too stunning not to wear all the time!  

*marbella,* i've never seen the yasmines, but i love them on you.  thanks for showing us pics!  

*gemruby!!!*   so glad you're back!!  you've been missed, girl!


----------



## so-phisticated

thanksss lilmissb and lilgooseberry  ..more coming soon!

yaya3.. thank you! i tried the sock trick with my pigalles, and i was just doing it with my decolettes about an hour ago and it doesn't seem to work for me! i think my problem is that my toes are too long for his tight shoe box shoes! ..yet that doesn't stop me from buying/wearing them!! love your shoes btw.. they look great on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*amazigrace, techi, lilgooseberry, jh4200, lula,* THANK YOU for the sweet comments.  i love the samira's, too, but unfortunately, i think i'm selling them to my twin (amazigrace) because they're just a little short on me.  i've learned from those frickin' ornirons that if it hurts my foot, it hurts my entire body!!


----------



## jh4200

Aw, that's too bad!  But you definitely don't want to be in pain, it's not worth that.


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you *jh4200*, *gemibebe*, *savvysgirl*,
*naked*, *YaYa*, *jimmy* (you can never go wrong with a metallic ), *thisismisschris*, *lilmissb*,* lilgoose*, *rdgldy*, *techie* (you will love them!),  *samhainophobia* (it took me a bit but i got to show how beautiful the color really is)


----------



## amazigrace

YaYa3 said:


> Samira
> View attachment 637077
> 
> 
> View attachment 637078



See those shoes of *yaya's?* They now belong to me! I'm so glad they were too small for her because they fit me perfectly! When I tried them on, I totally fell in love with them, never knowing they might be mine. Thank you so much *yaya!*


----------



## jh4200

Haha, too funny!  So glad you two were able to work it out!  But we need modeling pics from you, now - no shortcuts here!


----------



## b00mbaka

Damn yaya!!! Love your collection and those saminas are TDF (so I guess I should congratulate amazigrace)!



Marbella said:


>


 
I  this picture!!!


----------



## Marbella

to all you beautiful ladies who have commented so far, thank you!!!
normally I would've been completely self-conscious about putting up that shot of me on the sofa, but if I've learned one thing already, it is that CL's make you feel soooooo sexy! 

*hugs*


----------



## lilmissb

^^So do I, it looks like you are just having the time of your life!! I love the yasmin style and I LOVE it in patent!! What is the RRP of Yasmins anyway?


----------



## amazigrace

Marbella said:


> I'm a newbie so I only have one pair (so far!), which I finally took pictures of!  My black patent yasmine's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marbella,* this is about the most adorable picture I've ever seen of a CL girl - outside of a magazine. Even looks like it came from a magazine! Are you sure you're not a shoe model??? Congratulations on your beautiful new pair!


----------



## so-phisticated

my second pair.. white new simples.. excuse the insole, they're a little big! plus they stretched! just realized from the pic that they've turned a bit blue from my jeans!


----------



## rdgldy

Marbella, so-phisticated-gorgeous new shoes, ladies.


----------



## Marbella

lilmissb, thanks! I had also never seen it in patent, only in satin and in a variety of colors but never black. I believe RRP is about $575 for the satin ones, yet I've seen them on bluefly for about $460. I'm not sure how much the patent ones run for... I actually got mine for $450 from a tpf member (MKMWDA) who had originally gotten them from naturalgasgirl on ebay, and of course she paid way more for them but Im not sure how much.


----------



## Marbella

*amazigrace*, youre too kind! thank you so much for your sweet comment! but it's not the model, its the shoes!!!! =)

*rdgldy*, thank you!!!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Marbella said:


> I'm a newbie so I only have one pair (so far!), which I finally took pictures of!  My black patent yasmine's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the beginning of a CL obsession!!!


 

GORGEUS


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*Marbella* you look absouletly divine in that picture, it really does look like that pic belongs in a magazine


----------



## lilmissb

I'm seriously loving the yasmine style now! I think I need to add it to my list!!!!


----------



## samina

Marbella! WOW - Prob the best pic I've seen on here and ur rite it's the CL shoes that make u feeeeeeel so sexy!


----------



## cjy

Yaya looking good in your shoes woman!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

^^ thanks, claudia!!!


----------



## amazigrace

These are my second pair of CL's, and I really love them. Walking in them is kind of tricky, but I've worn them and survived! I'm a little embarrassed about posting them, but I love seeing everyone else's pics. Wish I had a picture of me spread out on a sofa like *marabella,* but I think my hubby would faint if I asked him to do that!


----------



## lilmissb

I love them amazigrace!! They are sooo stylish.


----------



## lulabee

amazigrace said:


> These are my second pair of CL's, and I really love them. Walking in them is kind of tricky, but I've worn them and survived! I'm a little embarrassed about posting them, but I love seeing everyone else's pics. Wish I had a picture of me spread out on a sofa like *marabella,* but I think my hubby would faint if I asked him to do that!


 Gorgeous *amazi!* They are so beautiful on you! Ok, give DH a few more weeks to recover before you start making him take those kinds of modeling pics...could be dangerous!


----------



## rilokiley

*amazigrace*- love the Triclos on you!  beautiful!!


----------



## LavenderIce

There are many, many lovely purchases here and they look so beautiful on all of the ladies here.  However, *marbella's black patent Yasmines* shot an arrow straight to my heart.  The black patent 120s have always been on my "have to have" list even before I got my much loved green satin pair.  That shoe is incredibly flattering and transforming.  No wonder you took such a provocative picture!


----------



## september gurl

*amazigrace,  *Those Triclos are TDF


----------



## danicky

Love the new additions ladies!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Danicky!  Where have you been?  I feel like I haven't seen you around here much lately, but then again I've had a lot on my mind recently so it could be me spacing...

Love the shoes Marabella and Amazi!  As usual they just make me want to add more to my list...


----------



## thisismisschris

*so-phisticated*, your Laponos are awesome! Love the color!! And the New Simples are sweeet!
*Marbella*, those pics are great! I agree with *amazigrace* and *AllHailtheQueen*. They look like those pics should be in a magazine.
*amazigrace*, congrats on the Samiras (and _*YaYa3*_, you are awesome for finding those Samiras a good home!) And the Triclos are so pretty on you!


----------



## xboobielicousx

marbella - i love your pic! it is so cute! and congrats on your first pair


----------



## jh4200

Amazi, love those triclos on you!


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you so much, *thisismisschris, tampachic, september, rilokiley, lulabee, lilmissb, and jh4200.* I do think the triclo's are so beautiful on. I really appreciate all the support and kind words of all of you. Makes the guilt of paying so much for shoes, easier to bear! All of you are so amazing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Amazing* and *YaYa* - love 'em all......


----------



## so-phisticated

my half a size too small Pigalles.. from Harrods, London.. (i'm not one to let incorrect shoe sizes stop me from purchasing! ..they do kill my feet though!)


----------



## evolkatie

^^ they look good on you! I'm sure you can wear them with a thick pair of socks to stretch them out a little if theyre too tight but the length looks like it fits really well


----------



## lulabee

*so-phisticated,* They really do look lovely on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*so-phisticated,* they look absolutely gorgeous on!  hope you can stretch them enough to wear them comfortably!


----------



## Alice1979

so-phisticated, love your new pigalles. They look great on you.


----------



## jh4200

Gorgeous pigalles!  As Katie said, the length looks good, so wear those babies with some thick socks to make the width a little less painful.


----------



## rilokiley

*so-phisticated*, those are STUNNING!!!


----------



## morfoula

stunning


----------



## lilmissb

so-phisticated they rock! You wear them well...


----------



## so-phisticated

aw you ladies are all so sweet!!!! 

makes me wanna post more of my collection!!  (..and also sit all day in them in thick socks so i can wear them out for more than an hour and a half!!)


----------



## archygirl

YaYa3 said:


> and that's IT!!  i have NO idea what i did wrong, but look!  i even watermarked the damned things.  sorry for the 2 millions posts just to show four little pair of shoes.



LOVE your pics *YaYa*! I think my favorite shoes on you are the Lady Gres.


----------



## archygirl

so-phisticated said:


> my half a size too small Pigalles.. from Harrods, London.. (i'm not one to let incorrect shoe sizes stop me from purchasing! ..they do kill my feet though!)



They look stunning on you! Wish I did not have to return my pair, but alas, the Pigalle will not be a style I can wear until I have foot surgery. But on you, girl, awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Loves my arch enemy the pigalle on others and on the shelf. I tried those on and screamed in the inside, my poor feet! They look really nice on you So-phisticated!


----------



## techie81

amazigrace, LOVE the Triclos on you!  I'm glad you found the Samiras a new home too. 

so-phisticated, they look stunning!!!

This freaked me out a little. Doing some closet reorganizing and I'm getting ready to take photos of each shoe to put on the boxes.  After my Decolletes come in tomorrow, I am up to 20 pairs of CLs.  This photo includes a few pairs of Miu Mius I bought during the fire sale...







Edit: I can't count


----------



## thisismisschris

*so-phisticated*, LOVE those Pigalles! And I think if they're too tight, you should definitely try the sock trick... But when I tried the sock trick on my Declics, instead of wearing thick socks and stretching the heel of the shoe too, I wore thin socks and folded them over so they'd just be covering the ball of my foot & toes... I don't know if that makes sense, but it definitely stretched my shoes in the right places and didn't make heel slippage an issue.

*techie*, I love when people post pics of their boxes in stacks... lol. Such a lovely sight!


----------



## so-phisticated

thank you so much *archygirl, mistyknightwin* and *techie81* - i was also doing the taking pictures to put on boxes thing when i realized how big my pile was! and i did it all in a year, unbelievable addiction!! i'd love to see what's in that chanel box as well though!!

*thisismisschris*- thank you so much! that makes perfect sense and is actually a lot smarter since i have no problems at the back of my pigalles, just the front.. my toes feel like they're getting crushed!!! thanks again for the tip! 

ps. i love it that everyone in here keeps their shoes in their boxes as well.. in the "outside world" people think i'm a big big weirdo for keeping all my shoes in their boxes! lol!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, love the box pic!  Maybe I should take a pic of the inside of my shoe closet.  (There are a few other things in there, but it's mainly shoes.  I'm a freak.)


----------



## rilokiley

wow, *techie*, what a beautiful sight!  

I'm not sure, but have you ever posted a collection thread?


----------



## Cerina

*Marbella*, very stylish photos and beautiful shoes! *Amazigrace*, looooove the tricolos - they look great So-phisticated, stunning Pigalles!! *Techie*, great photo! I would like to see what's inside the boxes  as well  

I got my *Cream Mad Marys* with gold studs today, will post pics later They fit, though they are a bit snug.. Guess I have to try the sock trick with these


----------



## surlygirl

*so-phistcated* - the pigalles look amazing on you! Hope you can stretch the toe box to make them a bit more comfortable.

love the tower of shoe boxes, *techie*! I can't wait to have one of my very own!


----------



## lilmissb

I love your tower of CL techie!


----------



## jopapeto

so-phisticated said:


> my half a size too small Pigalles.. from Harrods, London.. (i'm not one to let incorrect shoe sizes stop me from purchasing! ..they do kill my feet though!)


 

Hi so phisticated
which difference in size with your usual size. they make you very beautiful feet


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the tower of boxes techie!


and I can't wait to see the new mad marys cerina!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! Love the black patent pigalle jopapeto!


----------



## Tampachic

*So-phisticated*, the Pigalles look gorgeous on you.  They are my favorite pair of sexy CL's, and even if you can only wear them for an hour and a half, it's worth it!

*Techie*, are you all done with your photos and closet organization?  Show us photos of the finished product!  Love seeing all those brown boxes.


----------



## techie81

Hehe, it's definitely quite a sight!  It was a real eyeopener for me.  My SO was quite shocked.

rilo, I do have a collection thread but I haven't kept up with it, and my collection's doubled since...I think I'm going to start fresh.   Here's the old thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...o-months-of-enabling-have-done-me-361048.html  Holy crap, those barely make one stack now.

Jenn, I'd love to see photos!  I've been hunting around the forum a bit for inspiration.

Tampa, it's actually my big project for this weekend, but I've started moving stuff out early to get ready. I'm also indecisive on converting my old office into one big closet with wall-to-wall wardrobes from IKEA.


----------



## babypie

I'm a million pages behind in this thread but OMG **LO* your python rolandos are TDF! Congrats girly!


----------



## amazigrace

*so-phisticated,*, I love your patent Pigalles. My new patent Simples were really tight in the beginning, but they've stretched a whole lot in just a couple of outings. I know yours will stretch and fit you if you just walk around with those big, ugly white socks on! I can't imagine an uglier picture than black patent pigalles (or any CL) with white tube socks. Someone should post a picture of that. We all need a good laugh!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, i LOVE your new avatar, *amazi!!*

why don't YOU take that pic for us???


----------



## so-phisticated

*surlygirl, jopapeto, tampachic* - thank you!!!! 

*amazigrace* - funnily enough, i had my patent black decollettes on with these BRIGHT BLUE socks on a couple of days ago and i was thinking "hmm.. i should take a picture of this and post it!!"
love your triclos btw, i have them in  nude.. will post them soon!


----------



## Miss_Q

*so-phisticated-* i love your pigalles. they look lovely on you!


----------



## amazigrace

Okay, *yaya,* here's a picture for you! :weird:

And, one of my bee-u-ti-ful new CL Very Brode's without the stretching socks. I have never in my life had on a more beautiful pair shoes, and I've had a lot of shoes on my feet in my life! I'm just thrilled to have this forum and all of you to teach me and show me these gorgeous shoes. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## techie81

Love sock trick photos! And the Very Brodes are stunning, btw!


----------



## lulabee

^^LOL, cute pics *amazi!* The Very Brodes are TDF!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the pic with the socks amazigrace!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*amazigrace*, love the Very Brodes! The pic with the socks is super cute, too! lol...


----------



## techie81

Thanks to kayleigh, these are mine!!!  Green paillette Decolletes!  The color is AMAZING in person!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OOOO AAAaHHH!! I love them!! So sparkly!


----------



## thisismisschris

*techie81*, those are HOT! Absolutely LOVE the color!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Techie81, those are unbelievable! My jaw totally dropped when I saw the pictures.


----------



## lilmissb

OMG techie! They are GORGEOUS! Do they fit ok? Are they 34.5? or 35?


----------



## rilokiley

*amazigrace*- the Very Brode is stunning, and they look perfect on you! 
*techie*- gorgeous!  and I love the kitty in the background!


----------



## YaYa3

*TECHIE!!!*  i actually *gasped* out loud when i saw your pics.  OMG!  they are incredibly gorgeous.  unbelievable, girl!


----------



## laureenthemean

techie, I love them!  You are making me regret not getting them during the sale!


----------



## techie81

Thank you *rilo* (she's a ham but has to show her fluffy butt ), *ceseeber*, *lilmissb*, *misschris*, *jimmy*, *YaYa*, *laureen* (I'm still lusting for your green Pigalles!)!!! I'm so in love  *lilmissb*, I got them in 34.5 and they fit! The front could use a bit of stretching to avoid the sausage look but otherwise fit like a dream!


----------



## kaeleigh

techie81 said:


> Thanks to kayleigh, these are mine!!! Green paillette Decolletes! The color is AMAZING in person!


 
Oh... I have been checking my phone all day to see if they fit. LOL
They look great on you and the color in person is amazing.
I'm so glad they fit and such a great deal.


----------



## evolkatie

Congrats techie! I love those. They look absolutely perfect!


----------



## Chins4

Wow Techie - those are stunning!


----------



## carlinha

Techie... OH MY GOD!


----------



## so-phisticated

techie i saw those on ebay and wasn't sure if they're too much but wow they're gorgeous!!!!

these are my Belle Booties.. i tried something different and wore them with legwarmers and colored tights (i promise the tights were not half as bright IRL, they looked a lot better than in the pic!!)


----------



## noah8077

^^^I love your belle booties, I was unable to track a size down after the frenzied of the fire sale!  I love them with the leggings!  Beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

so-phisticated - love the booties!


----------



## *Lo

OMG Techie!!!!! those are TDF!!! Love the color


----------



## noah8077

Techie those are so pretty!  And they are multi purpose as you can be safe at night with them (used as a reflective device)!


----------



## Cerina

Techie: LOVE THEM!! I really want a pair my self, and even more after seing your pics! They look great on you!!
So-phisticated: those boots are hot! Love them paired with legwarmers!


----------



## amazigrace

Your new shoes are absolutely gorgeous, *techie*!

*so-phisticated* love the leg warmers with the boots. I need those boots, I really do. Don't I?


----------



## rilokiley

great booties, *so-phisticated*!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *techie*!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

amazigrace said:


> Okay, *yaya,* here's a picture for you! :weird:
> 
> And, one of my bee-u-ti-ful new CL Very Brode's without the stretching socks. I have never in my life had on a more beautiful pair shoes, and I've had a lot of shoes on my feet in my life! I'm just thrilled to have this forum and all of you to teach me and show me these gorgeous shoes. Thank you, everyone!


 
love the goldtoes lol they are my fav socks! looks like we have more in common than shoes  hehe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Techie ...  .... GORGEOUS!


So .. I love the Belle booties on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

techie....fabulous, fabulous..shimmering fabulous!

so...Love the Belle Booties paired with legwarmers....very Carrie Bradshaw!


----------



## rdgldy

techie, amazing grace-gorgeous purchases!


----------



## rdgldy

My incredible e-bay find-thanks to the lovely ladies here-decolzep in orange and silver


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they look fabulous on you rdgldy!


----------



## rilokiley

^ I agree!  congrats, *rdgldy*!


----------



## noah8077

I love the funky orange and silver combo!  Great find!


----------



## kaeleigh

Wow!! Those shoes are great *rdgldy. *


----------



## amazigrace

Oh, *rdgldy,* your new shoes are TDF, and I'm so happy for you! They look bee-u-ti-ful on your feet. Yea for you!


----------



## lilmissb

rdgldy - nice score!


----------



## evolkatie

gorgeous!!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*so-phisticated*, those Belle booties are amazing!! Love them with the leggings.
*rdgldy*, great find!! I love the orange & silver Decolzeps!


----------



## *Lo

Gorgeous rdgldy!! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Chins4

the funky DecZeps rdgldy! They look fantastic on you - congrats!


----------



## jh4200

Amazigrace, the sock pic is so cute, and I love those very brodes!

Techie - stunning.  Just stunning.  You must post outfit pics asap.

Rdgldy - those are amazing!  I don't even like orange, but now I want a pair!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*so-phisticated*- they look amazing on you, do you mind me asking how much you got them for, im so confused with the whole pricing thing in london now...  o o o i love ur booties as well!

*amazigrace*-ooooo love the shoes, they look great =D

*techie*- shiney shiney ooooo

*rdgldy*-love the colours


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, ladies.  They are such a fun shoe.  They really jazzed up an otherwise neutral outfit today!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Techie* your Pailletes are amazing. I like that your kitty is sitting nearby. He doesn't want out miss out on the action!

*rdgldy* Your Decolzeps are fabulous! I love the orange color!


----------



## surlygirl

Great purchases, all! I'm so behind between this thread and the first CLs of 2009 thread!

*amazigrace* - the very brodes are gorgeous in grey suede! love them on you!
*so-phisticated* - omg! girl, you are rocking those legwarmers! you are going to inspire me to go out and buy some to wear with my c'est mois! they look super cute with your belle booties. I have been wanting to get some legwarmers and now I may just go for it!
*techie* - love the decolletes! so glad that they worked out for you.
*rdgldy* - thanks for snatching those up before I could even be tempted by them! they look amazing on you, and I'm still in the cclo! lol.


----------



## Miss_Q

*Techie-* Love the SPARKLE!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Rdgldy! those are 2 cute! Orange is one of my favorite colors...


----------



## Veelyn

Techie- Those shoes are GORGEOUS!


----------



## MsFrida

*techie81 - *Your paillettes made me smile like crazy, SUPER fun and original shoes!


----------



## so-phisticated

*noah8077, lilmissb, cerina, amazigrace (yes you do need them! lol!), rirokiley, naked, bella, thisismisschris-* thank you all so much, you're so sweet!! 

*lilgooseberry-* thank you!! you mean my pigalles? i think i got them for about 300 pounds.. and this was in september.. and i don't live in the UK, so 300 pounds was a lot more expensive then than it is right now.. there's actually a huge difference! but what can i do other than take advantage of the low pound and order more online from the UK now!!

*surlygirl-* thanksss.. you should definitely go for it! they can make shoes look a lot more interesting.. i always try to wear my stuff in a way that's a bit "different" hence the legwarmers! they can look cute with flats and leggings as well!


----------



## lilgooseberry

wasnt sure where to put these but its so cute!
Cookie with my bronze scissor girls


----------



## noah8077

Oooh I love THAT dog!


----------



## cllover

Awww what a good dog!  I would not trust my dog at home anywhere NEAR my loubies.


----------



## lilgooseberry

Cookies got a thing for feet and shoes (weird),
hehe thanx he likes chewing squeeky toys more, thank gawd!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry *- Cookie is sooo cute! Yeah, thank god he like rubber toys more otherwise it would have been a very DIFFERENT picture!!! I'm so glad no CL's were hurt during the picture taking!


----------



## evolkatie

aww is that a husky, i LOVE their eyes 

are those fit flops I see? Do they work lol


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lilmissb*- thankew!

*evolkatie*-yea cookie has one blue and one brown eye =P yea they are fitflops, me and my mummy got a pair b4 going hk (in the summer) thinking we'll get toned legs from them, they are jsut odd, i dunno i lost interest within a week.


----------



## Stinas

Techie!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love love love them!!!  They are soooo on my list!!  but then again, which Pailletes arent? lol

Great additions ladies!!


----------



## techie81

*Stinas*, you need paillettes in every color! Thanks!  Thank you SO much *MsFrida, Veelyn, Miss_Q, surly, Jet, lilgoose, Jenn (I'm still figuring out outfits! Been looking at color pallettes today ), rdgldy, Bella, naked, lulabee, kaeleigh (my angel! ), katie, Chins carlinha, so-phisticated, Lo, noah, Cerina, amazigrace!!!*

*lilgoose*, Cookie is so precious! What a good dog! 

*so-phisticated*, you're making me want legwarmers!  LOVE the booties!  Perfect.

*rdgldy*, I know I already commented in your other thread, but those are SO lovely...love the silver and orange combo!


----------



## glistenpearls

I was looking for working shoes, I found this little angel during NM sale. Retail at 595 plus tax, I paid 180 plus tax. My very first Louboutins..I'm sure it won't be the last.

ps. excuse my gross nail and dry skin


----------



## so-phisticated

great first pair, congrats! i'm sure there will be many more to come!!


----------



## dancer1

I purchased these from Footcandy.


----------



## techie81

Congrats on your first pair, glistenpearls!! Beautiful.

Love them, dancer1!  Really love the navy/red combo.


----------



## glistenpearls

Thanks *So*-*phisticated* and *techie81*!!
Btw techie81, your collections are to die for! I'm so jealous


----------



## so-phisticated

My still unworn nude Triclos... they seem pretty comfy..


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^AMZING!!! I wish nude looked that good on me!


----------



## luxurina

Gorgeous..I'm dying for nude CL right now..I've been eyeing the clichy in nude, but the triclos in nude are TDF.





so-phisticated said:


> My still unworn nude Triclos... they seem pretty comfy..


----------



## lilmissb

*glistenpearls* - love those on you! Very good choice for work!!! Notice you're from Sydney! 
*
dancer1* - LOVE the lady grants in that colour combo.

*so-phisticated* - why haven't you worn your triclos??? lvpiggy says they're one of her most comfy shoes! Hope you wear them out soon! They look great on you!


----------



## MsFrida

*glistenpearls* - Love them, so simple and classic!

*so-phisticated* - They look like they were made for you feet, gooorgeous! Absolutely gorgeous!

*dancer1* - Modeling pics of these, _please _


----------



## glistenpearls

lilmissb said:


> *glistenpearls* - love those on you! Very good choice for work!!! Notice you're from Sydney!



I was!! I'm currently in the States, missing Sydney terribly. Will be home for vacation in May, cannot wait!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks to jimmyshoogirl, I will have these [Gattaca, Pewter, sz. 39] by next week. Photos to follow!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mn/NMX08CV_mn.jpg


----------



## rdgldy

Congratulations, Arcygirl-can't wait to see them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

congrats archygirl! I resisted PMing her and I'm so glad you got them!

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> congrats archygirl! I resisted PMing her and I'm so glad you got them!
> 
> Looking forward to pics!


 
Thanks, *naked*. If you are a 39 in most Cls, I will PM you if any come my way that I am resisting. I guess we are size twins?!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> Thanks, *naked*. If you are a 39 in most Cls, I will PM you if any come my way that I am resisting. I guess we are size twins?!


 
i'm kind of all over the place ... between a 38.5 and a 40 but my US size is 8.5ish

Perhaps we are shoe twins!!  .... and i might have to start by stealing shoes from your avatar!!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i'm kind of all over the place ... between a 38.5 and a 40 but my US size is 8.5ish
> 
> Perhaps we are shoe twins!!  .... and i might have to start by stealing shoes from your avatar!!


 

That is me too! I range between 38.5 and 40. My US size is 8.5. Hey, when I tire of those EB Rolandos, you will be first on the list! I am in NYC next week and am possibly getting bubblegum pink rolandos and something else...not sure yet!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> That is me too! I range between 38.5 and 40. My US size is 8.5. Hey, when I tire of those EB Rolandos, you will be first on the list! I am in NYC next week and am possibly getting bubblegum pink rolandos and something else...not sure yet!


 

ugh so jealous! i love the bubblegum pink rolandos! i think my next pair is going to be the turqoise suede ron rons

We are shoe twins!!  ... yep whenever you tire of something  hehehe 

have fun in NY and report back but you get!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

glistenpearls said:


> I was looking for working shoes, I found this little angel during NM sale. Retail at 595 plus tax, I paid 180 plus tax. My very first Louboutins..I'm sure it won't be the last.
> 
> ps. excuse my gross nail and dry skin


 Great first pair! Is the leather "taupe"? Classic and timeless.


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ Thanks! The box says camel nappa...


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ugh so jealous! i love the bubblegum pink rolandos! i think my next pair is going to be the turqoise suede ron rons
> 
> We are shoe twins!!  ... yep whenever you tire of something  hehehe
> 
> have fun in NY and report back but you get!


 
OHHH post pics when you get them. I just posted a photo in the outfit thread, Kors dress with the turquoise suede ron rons, tell me what you think!


----------



## b00mbaka

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ugh so jealous! i love the bubblegum pink rolandos! i think my next pair is going to be the turqoise suede ron rons
> 
> We are shoe twins!!  ... yep whenever you tire of something  hehehe
> 
> have fun in NY and report back but you get!


 
Sorry to impose but.... We are shoe TRIPLES! I want to know when you get tired of your beauties too


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

The more the merrier ... Even though you are the CCLO police!

Will do!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ lol, make that shoe quadruplets! I'm a US 8.5, and all of my CLs are 39 - 40. b00m has already said she's taking my unworn shoes from me!


----------



## rdgldy

I'm kind of in there too-I am a us 9 (maybe a drop smaller) and all my shoes are 39-40 too!  Glad to know I'm in good company.


----------



## archygirl

Wouldn't it be fun if we could all start a CL-sharing service. List what we are willing to share (virtually) and borrow each other's shoes? I am keeping a list of all of us who wear this size, so when we tire of shoes we can pass them on!


----------



## so-phisticated

...sextuplets anyone? i guess it's a common size!!


----------



## so-phisticated

thank youuuuu *noegirl05* (i'm sure it does! i find that nude suits all skin shades and colors!!), *luxurina* (i think theyre still available on net-a-porter if you're interested!), *msfrida, lilmissb*- i'll wear them soon! i've just been taking advantage of the extremely short and not very cold winter that we're having and i've been wearing boots ALL the time!!


----------



## jh4200

glistenpearls, congrats on your first (of many) pairs!  What a great choice!

s0, those look absolutely perfect on you!  Perfect color, perfect style, everything!

dancer1, that color combo in the Lady Grants is just gorgeous!

Archy, a shoe sharing service would be incredible!  Or even a shoe trying-on service, so that if you weren't sure which size you were, you could borrow another tpfers shoe just to check the sizing, then send them back without any wear to the shoes.  It would be great for styles that aren't in stores anymore or for people who aren't close to any stores.


----------



## madamelizaking

Posted these in the '09 thread but i'm absolutely loving them I had to post again!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jh4200 said:


> glistenpearls, congrats on your first (of many) pairs! What a great choice!
> 
> s0, those look absolutely perfect on you! Perfect color, perfect style, everything!
> 
> dancer1, that color combo in the Lady Grants is just gorgeous!
> 
> Archy, a shoe sharing service would be incredible! Or even a shoe trying-on service, so that if you weren't sure which size you were, you could borrow another tpfers shoe just to check the sizing, then send them back without any wear to the shoes. It would be great for styles that aren't in stores anymore or for people who aren't close to any stores.


 
love the idea of a shoe sharing service ... there could be a "rental" fee lol. Good idea if you only wanted to wear the shoe for a special occasion only and didn't actually want to own it .... 


--------------


love the TURBAN FLATS!! ... when is that baby coming???


----------



## so-phisticated

madamelizaking, i've got the exact same ones!! they're soo cute!!


----------



## cllover

Cute flats, madamelizaking!


----------



## lilmissb

Cute flats *madamelizaking*!!!

*glistenpearls* you must be hanging out to catch up with your friends and family! I hope you are enjoying you stay in the US though! I would LOVE to live and work in the States. Maybe one day!


----------



## madamelizaking

so-phisticated- How are they? I got them .5 size up from my tts and they feel great but i'm thinking they might rub and might cause blisters so I'm on a search for some blister block!!

Thanks girls, I LOVE THEM! I'm waiting till the baby comes to wear them 

nakedmosher- baby was due last thur so any day now!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*lizaking,* every time i see you've posted, i wonder if you're going to say you're on your way to the hospital!!  uh, but you probably won't take the time to do that!!  your precious baby will arrive exactly when he/she's ready.  i hope that's SOON!!


----------



## b00mbaka

madamelizaking, if your baby is born on tuesday morning at 7:58, you should name him/her B00MBAKA (just because I guessed correctly)!



archygirl said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if we could all start a CL-sharing service. List what we are willing to share (virtually) and borrow each other's shoes? I am keeping a list of all of us who wear this size, so when we tire of shoes we can pass them on!


 
I'm too hard on my shoes to partake in this service. My shoe sextuplet would laugh at my shoes if I sent them!


----------



## so-phisticated

madamelizaking said:


> so-phisticated- How are they? I got them .5 size up from my tts and they feel great but i'm thinking they might rub and might cause blisters so I'm on a search for some blister block!!
> 
> Thanks girls, I LOVE THEM! I'm waiting till the baby comes to wear them
> 
> nakedmosher- baby was due last thur so any day now!!!!!



lol i got them half a size small because they didn't have my size and i loved them too much!

i've never worn them for too long because they're quite hard since the leather is so thick.. so i've never gotten any blisters! but i have worn them walking around the mall for a while and nothing happened.. but they aren't the most comfortable flats out there! but maybe that's just me because of the whole half a size small issue!!

hopefully yours will be great! 

btw- you have super skinny ankles for a 9 month pregnant lady! i find that so cute.. when everything is normal and all you see is a big belly!!


----------



## jh4200

Liza, you look amazing!  I'm so excited for you to come back and tell us all about your new baby!  And the shoes are super cute, too!


----------



## sdesaye

Trading sounds better than borrowing----and I'm all for that.


----------



## lulabee

I agree trading sounds like fun!


----------



## danicky

*madamelizaking,* they are so cute. I want a pair too. lol


----------



## cfellis522

It would be fun to have a place that we could trade shoes out with our "shoe twins".  

Cara


----------



## Alice1979

Leopard print ron rons. First two pics are without flash, the last pic is with.


----------



## YaYa3

*alice,* OMG!  those are TDF!  i LOVE them!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Alice- *They are purrrrrrfect!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice those are gorgeous!!


----------



## jh4200

Love them Alice!

And yes, I think trading sounds good, too!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, YaYa, Miss_Q, Naked, and jh4200.

Naked, I actually got these because of your tip. You posted the pink glittart NP in the deal/HTF thread, and as I was looking on MN, these were on there and they were my size


----------



## evolkatie

WOOOHOOO My UHGs are here!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they are sooo gorgeous Katie!!!

congrats!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Alice*- congrats!  they look great on you!
*katie*- yay for finally getting your UHG's!!  those VP's are so fun!


----------



## Alice1979

Katie, congrats on your UHG. They are TDF.


----------



## YaYa3

*katie!!!*  your VPs are TDF!!  and they look gorgeous on!


----------



## Chins4

Lookin' hot Katie :okay:


----------



## noah8077

They are so cute Katie!


----------



## lilmissb

*Alice* - love those leopard ron rons!

*Katie* - OMG! They are hot!!!


----------



## Katykit01

*Alice* Those Ron Ron's are amazing on you

*Katie* I love those VPs....

Great additions!!!


----------



## canismajor

They look so fun...   Congrats!


Alice1979 said:


> Leopard print ron rons. First two pics are without flash, the last pic is with.


----------



## savvysgirl

* Alice *- Stunning Ron Ron's. Love them!

*Katie* - Your HG's are gorgeous. Well done for winning!


----------



## lhasa

*Katie*, they are so beautiful.  I'm glad you got them!


----------



## savvysgirl

*My newest babies! (UHG) 






I apologise that they are everywhere ... BUT i LOVE them! 
*


----------



## b00mbaka

Don't apologize! Make those beauties your avatar!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love them savvys!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ooh good plan b00m!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh Savvy those are SEXY!!


----------



## YaYa3

*savvy!*  unbelievable!  congrats!!!


----------



## poshchick

Gorgeous - I love that colour with the red, really pops!


----------



## IslandSpice

*Katie *- I soooo need a pair of those VPs! They look fantastic...and great pedi!
*Alice *- love those Ron Rons! I love leopard everything!
*Savvy* - MEEEEOOOOWW!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*savvys!* OMG!!! They are TDF. I think I need some now!


----------



## rdgldy

Everyone's new shoes are so gorgeous-
*Alice*, I love the leopard ronrons
*Katie*, how beautiful-they may be on my want list soon!
*Savvy*-your shoes are TDF-I absolutely love the EB color


----------



## karwood

*madame: *Love your Cl flats!! They are soooo cute!!
*Katie: *Congrats on finding UHG!!! They are gorgeous!
*alice: *Absolutely beautiful!!!
*savvy: *Your Cat Woman are fa-bu-lous!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Jaws has entered the house..





....a big thank you out to Rilokiley' for posting such awesome deals
(b00m, I promise to stay in cclo for a while)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow .....! gorgeous!


----------



## noah8077

Sooo lovely!


----------



## rilokiley

*ceseeber*!!!! 

ahhhhhhhhhh I LOVE THEM!!!!!     

major congrats are in order... and I am so jealous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

ceeseber


----------



## rdgldy

how beautiful!


----------



## YaYa3

*ceseeber!!*  OMG!  your jaws are unbelievable!  gorgeous!  amazing!  and besides that, they look AWESOME on!  congrats ...


----------



## bagmad73

*ceseeber* -   
The more I see, the more I want...oh no!!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

naked, noah, rilo, lilmissb, rdgldy, yaya, surlygirl & bagmad73

thank you so much for the compliments
...these shoes make me feel special!


----------



## surlygirl

the jaws are lovely, *ceseeber*! congrats on getting such a great HTF pair!


----------



## cfellis522

Here are some updated pictures of some old and some brand new addditions to my collection... Enjoy! I updated my "family collection" thread as well... Cara


----------



## lilmissb

Cara - WOW! Love them! So many boots!


----------



## lilmissb

Look what arrived at this little miss's work yesterday....






I could have done with TTS US as I have heel grips and gel pads inserted! I also find that within 10mins of my foot being in the shoes my foot swells. Weird! Modelling pics can be seen in the outfit thread as I wore them to work today!

CCLOers, these were one of my loophole shoes!!! ush:


----------



## savvysgirl

*ceeseber* - GORGEOUS springs to mind. LOVE them 

*cfellis522* - LOVE the new additions. Your boots are fab.

*lilmiss* - I was going to say weren't you banned?!!! They are beautiful though. SG' have totally grown on me. Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmiss!*  the SGs are beautiful!  congrats!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys* & *yaya*! Yes I am savvys but a) loophole shoes and b) everything else is on layby!!!! I've got a few others coming through soon that were laybyed prior to CCLO!


----------



## jh4200

Katie and savvy, congrats on the UHGs - love them both!  Katie, the VP looks gorgeous on you, and savvy, the color on the catwomen is just stunning!

ceseeber - those are ugly, disgusting, and look horrible on you.  I'm pretty sure you should just sell them and get them out of their misery.  Haha. Actually I love them on you, and I love your polish - what color is it?  I must have some.

Cara, I already commented in your collection thread, but each and every one is perfect on you.

Lilmiss, they're fantastic!  Off the outfit thread to see what you wore!


----------



## **shoelover**

oh i've been slow in this thread. Every one's collection is amazing!..


----------



## ceseeber

jh4200 said:


> Katie and savvy, congrats on the UHGs - love them both! Katie, the VP looks gorgeous on you, and savvy, the color on the catwomen is just stunning!
> 
> ceseeber - those are ugly, disgusting, and look horrible on you. I'm pretty sure you should just sell them and get them out of their misery. Haha. Actually I love them on you, and I love your polish - what color is it? I must have some.
> 
> Cara, I already commented in your collection thread, but each and every one is perfect on you.
> 
> Lilmiss, they're fantastic! Off the outfit thread to see what you wore!


 
...yeah, they're so ugly I jammed them down the garbage disposal this morning....
I'm not sure of the polish name, I do think it was Opi though. It's a vacation souvenier; my fish spa pedicure in Malaysia 10 days ago


----------



## jh4200

Gah!  Don't even joke about such things!

I'll stake out my OPI selection next time I'm out.  How did you like the fish spa pedicure?


----------



## archygirl

jh4200 said:


> Gah! Don't even joke about such things!
> 
> I'll stake out my OPI selection next time I'm out. How did you like the fish spa pedicure?


 
is the fish spa pedicure the pedicure where the little fish are in the water picking away at your feet? Weird! But the polish is great color and the shoes are TDF


----------



## ronsdiva

I just got off a marathon call so decided to post a pic of me & my yoyo's while I was on the phone.


----------



## archygirl

ronsdiva said:


> I just got off a marathon call so decided to post a pic of me & my yoyo's while I was on the phone.


 

Love the trousers AND the shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

Rons, they are beautiful.


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovely yoyo's! 

Must have been an interesting chat to think of taking a pic of your shoes whilst you were on the phone!!!


----------



## carlinha

i am in love with everyone's shoes... but cesebeer, your jaws just blow me away!!!  and at such a great price, how can you not feel like a princess in them!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*rons*, those yoyos are sensational! Love 'em!!!


----------



## amazigrace

lilmissb said:


> Look what arrived at this little miss's work yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have done with TTS US as I have heel grips and gel pads inserted! I also find that within 10mins of my foot being in the shoes my foot swells. Weird! Modelling pics can be seen in the outfit thread as I wore them to work today!
> 
> CCLOers, these were one of my loophole shoes!!! ush:



*lilmissb,* I adore your SG's. I've been looking at them at Barney's, but just didn't know. Now that I've seen yours, I might have to get them. They look so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lilgooseberry

is it allowed to put katie, savvy, ceseeber and ron's cls on my uhg list? which will also cause me to sell like everything and me and cookie will literally live in a pile of shoes (neat pile) i would put lilmiss' on my list but i've got them already =P

ladies they are sooo preetty! 
I'm gonna go look at them again!


----------



## lilmissb

*amazigrace*, if you like the triclos then you might like the SG's as they are cross overs too. In fact the triclos are on my list to get! I find SG's are so elegant looking on your feet and the barest hint of peep toe is really sexy even for someone like me who has mangled feet!

*lilgooseberry* don't worry I feel your pain! If I bought all the shoes I want plus all the other things I want, me, my partner and my little dog Bailey would be living in cardboard box in a pile of CL's too!!! BTW, where are you modelling shots with your bronze SG's?


----------



## noah8077

The triclos cross a little higher across the foot than the SG's do, in case you wonder...


----------



## YaYa3

*ronsdiva,* your yoyo's are awesome.  LOVE them!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks noah. I thought that might be the case judging from the pics. Hey noah, are you finding your satin SG's are just going to stay the same and never stretch? I'm interested in getting suede or satin SG's now and I'm just guaging what size to get....


----------



## noah8077

I dunno, haven't worn them anywhere yet!  I really love yours....need something metallic.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i would get your tts us size because arn't the pewter ones a little big large??


----------



## lilmissb

^^In metallics, I would go SG's or VP's. Would love pewter VP's! Pewter goes with more than the bronze does IMO. You've got to be careful with mettalics as they seem to scuff and scar easily. I already have a dark patch on the back of my heel!! Boo hoo! At least SG's have minimum surface area to scratch!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah* naked*, they're a bit big on me but at least in closed toe ones I can stuff the toe with a half pad. Maybe I'll wait and see what Neiman's sale is like with both Triclos and SG's......


----------



## babypie

ronsdiva said:


> I just got off a marathon call so decided to post a pic of me & my yoyo's while I was on the phone.


 
Love that color! You should post that pic in the action thread


----------



## jh4200

Love the yoyos, Rons - the wine color is TDF!


----------



## karwood

*ceseeber: *They are fabulous!!! What a great find!!
*cara: *What a great collection of CL boot and Booties!! I love all of your CLs!
*lilmissb: *Your SG are gorgeous!!! Congrats!
*rons: *Your Yoyos are lovely. The color is is beautiful


----------



## archygirl

Home today sick, but my Gattacas arrived! Here's the reveal...Sorry about the sock lines...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous archy!! i'm so glad you got them shoe twin!


----------



## rdgldy

very nice!


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovely new CL's!!! Congrats


----------



## jh4200

Love em, archy!


----------



## Katykit01

gorgeous *archy*...feel better too


----------



## lilmissb

*archy*, they're fabulous! I love pewter. So versatile.

Thanks *karwood*!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My new Mads!!

First .... the sad sad box 










but the shoes were safely tucked inside!






I love them!!!











[


----------



## noah8077

Yay naked, I am glad they made it safe.  Go out and rock those shoes!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked!!!* those mad mary's are UNBELIEVABLE and they look like a perfect fit!  congratulations!


----------



## evolkatie

woohooo!!! hot!

I really love the way they look w/o the strap


----------



## Noegirl05

Naked i am glad I let you get them  they look amazing on you!!!!! Congrats... sigh back on my list they go


----------



## rilokiley

there are way too many great purchases to name... congrats, everyone!


*naked*- they are amazing!!  I'm looking forward to outfit pics!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Mads!!
> 
> First .... the sad sad box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the shoes were safely tucked inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


 
OMG these blow my Gattacas away!!!!!!!!!!!! They are awesome
Maybe we can do a little trade one day, shoe twin?


----------



## Alice1979

Naked, they are sexy and gorgeous. Congrats. They are TDF and you wear them really well


----------



## lilmissb

*naked* -  I am in love with your shoes! I really like that they're not normal mad marys. You look _*VERY*_ VB!!!!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *naked! *I'm so jealous!


----------



## lilgooseberry

screams and runs around!
yay!! *naked* they are hot hot hot! =D 
congrats!

*lilmissb*- i've got action shots of them in the action shot thread with my mummy =D, hmmm y havent i modelled them yet? will do tomorrow =P


----------



## MsFrida

naked - Now I want a pair myself... they're hot, hot, HOT! Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

my ron ron's are here!!  my ron ron's are here!!  i have two meetings tonight, but when i get home i might post pics.  

and again, *naked,* congrats!  i'm SO happy for you!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Must have missed it lilgoose. I'll go searching but look forward to new ones!


----------



## Noegirl05

My Tortoise VP's are here! Do you think I have over hang? They feel great!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah for yaya! Can't wait to see your ron rons!


----------



## lilmissb

*noegirl* they rock!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noe,* stand up and take a picture from the side.  that's the best way to see if there's any over-hang.  whatever, though, they are TDF!!  tortoise VPs.  OMG!!


----------



## poshchick

Naked and noegirl - your new shoes are fab! Lucky lucky girls!


----------



## ylime

*Naked* & *Noe* - your new additions look great!


----------



## Noegirl05

Here are some more... I think it is slightly with the right foot but the funny thing is my 2nd toe's are NOT longer than my first... so weird


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yaya you can't tempt us with pics!! you MUST post them!


noegirl ... i think they look great ... like yaya said though i need a side pic to see over hang

edit: sorry we were posting at the same time ... looks slightly on the right foot but i bet they will stretch a touch and be perfect


----------



## mistyknightwin

Naked I love them!! gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Noe,* they're beautiful and I think they look great on.
*Naked*, those shoes are fabulous.


----------



## amazigrace

*naked,*
They're gorgeous and so sexy on you! Congratulations!

*noe,* they're stunning and I agree with my sis, I bet they stretch just enough that you won't worry about over-hang. I love them!


----------



## amazigrace

noah8077 said:


> The triclos cross a little higher across the foot than the SG's do, in case you wonder...



*lilmiss* and *noah,* thank you for you comments about the SGs. You know I love my triclo's, so I think I'd love the SG's too.


----------



## lulabee

Noegirl05 said:


> My Tortoise VP's are here! Do you think I have over hang? They feel great!


 Those are hotttt *noe!* They look great on you!


----------



## lulabee

*mama yaya *can't wait to see your new babies!!!


----------



## so-phisticated

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Mads!!
> 
> First .... the sad sad box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the shoes were safely tucked inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



wow, they're gorgeous!! and they look amazing on you!! congrats!! are they comfy??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ thanks for the wonderful comments everyone!! I'm so in love with them!

so - they are .... pretty ... comfy but probably the highest heels I have to date ... i will need a little more practice


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats on Everyone's new purchases!! 
*Naked-* Those Mad Mary's are Hot!!
*NoeGirl- *I don't think you have toe overhang, they look great! Congrats!
*Archygirl*- I love those!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*noegirl*! they look so yummy and shiny and i want!


----------



## cllover

Love the Mads, Nakedmosher!!!


----------



## javaboo

*Naked*: Love them! Did they come with an ankle strap? Its so rare to see on without it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

javaboo said:


> *Naked*: Love them! Did they come with an ankle strap? Its so rare to see on without it.


 
nope ... no ankle straps in sight! ... i'm sure they had them at one point but there is no evidence of it.


----------



## rilokiley

I can't wait to see your Ron Rons, *YaYa*!

*Noe*- great VP's!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thank you ladies... I love them!! You all are too sweet! Plus I am banned for a while! LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! I have missed many deliveries!!

*lilmissb*..the SG are fabulous... love the color
*naked*.... TDF! I love them sans ankle strap!
*Noe*...SHOE TWIN! I love your VP's....one of my favs!
*lula*...you musn't be jealous of naked's MM...go put your Astra's on you studded hottie!


----------



## jh4200

Noe, I love them - they look perfect on your feet, and once they stretch your toes will have a little more room, so it won't even be close!  

Yaya, I can't wait to see the new ron rons!


----------



## cfellis522

Noe and Naked, your new shoes are great!  Love teh Mad Marys and the VPs.


----------



## thisismisschris

So... I'm way backed up on tPF, so I'll try to get updated - at least on this thread... Here's my attempt:

*lilgooseberry*, Cookie is adorable!!! And your SGs are beautiful!
*glistenpearls*, congrats on the first CLs! And they were a GREAT price! YAY!
*dancer1*, so pretty!!!
*so-phisticated*, those nude Triclos are beautiful on you!!
*madamelizaking*, love those flats!! Super cute!
*Alice1979*, those leopard Ron Rons are awesome!
*evolkatie*, congrats on getting your UGHs! so fab!!
*savvysgirl*, congrats on your UGHs, too! Ahh.. EB Cat Woman?! GORGEOUS!
*ceseeber*, just one word - HOT!
*cfellis522*, just lovely! Those boots!!! Love them all!
*lilmissb*, those SGs are so awesome!!!
*ronsdiva*, your yoyos are so pretty!!
*archygirl*, those Gattacas are amazing!!! And they look great on you!
*nakedmosher2of*3, AHHH!!! SO HOT! I'm in love! I need some mads!
*Noegirl05*, those tortoise VPs are beautiful!! And they're perfect on you!


----------



## techie81

Oooh I'm behind here.

lilmissb, those SGs are so stunning!

ceseeber, what a find...absolutely stunning. 

cara, SO wish we were shoe twins...I envy your insane boot collection 

ron, love your YoYos 

archy, gorgeous!!!  Love the color 

Noe, the tortoise VPs look lovely on you...no overhang!  

naked, YAAAAAY!!!!  SO glad they're finally in!  They're just too hot, congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* Bella*, *misschriss* & *techie*!!!

Ok, I picked up my beige jazz O My Slings today after much anticipation but now that I look at them I can't decide whether they match or clash with my skin tone so I'm going to take a poll. I'm thinking the camel or nude would suit me better....you be the judge!







With flash on:





With flash off:


----------



## MsFrida

noe - Your VP's are lovely, can't wait to get mine (updating usps.com like crazy, still in texas *sniff*)

lilmissb - love the OMS's!


----------



## chanelrocks

My DH bought me these beautiful Declics in Wine Red. I wasn't so sure about them at first in the store because I like the red sole like popping out really nice but then I tried them on longer and I started to like them really and now I love them... 

So are some pics  Let me know what you think about the red color.


----------



## jh4200

Lilmiss, I like them on you.  It depends what you're looking for though - if you want something that really blends with your skin, my guess is that you'd be more suited to nude.  But if you think of them as beige shoes and not as nude shoes, they're a nice color and I don't think they clash.  Make sense?

Chanel, I love the red!  I'm a total sucker for red shoes, so much that I have to forcibly stop myself from buying them.  It's delicious in the suede.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb - i love the Oh My Slings! I agree with Jenn's comment though ... i think she worded it the best


----------



## Miss_Q

Wow! So many great new additions!!


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- I love the style on you, but to be honest, I think it does clash with your skin tone.  I think we have the same complexion, and CL nude works really well for me 

*chanelrocks*- gorgeous Declics!


----------



## MsFrida

Lovely Declics!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* i like the o my slings.  i know you're worried about them, but personally, i think they look great!  

*chanel,* the red declics are gorgeous.  that red sole and heel can't be disguised no matter what color the shoe!


----------



## karwood

*archy: *Your Gattacas are FABULOUS!
*nakedmosher: *Your Mads are totally rockin hot!!
*Noe: *I think your VPs look perfect on you! They are beautiful
*lilmissb: *The OMS are  very classic and stylish, although I am bit undecided on the color.
*chanel: *Your DH was very sweet and thoughtful to get you a pair of gorgeous Declics! Tell him he has very good taste!


----------



## chanelrocks

I know... I am so lucky for having such a wonderful DH he even understands my craziness for shoes. He was determined to buy me shoes, i couldn't even say anything. The first pair (black VPs) I bought myself and now I am saving up for the golden rolandos.... they are my new holy grail


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *MsFrida*, *Jenn*, *naked*,* rilo*, *yaya* & *karwood* 

*chanelrocks* - OMG! I love your declics!

Thanks for your opinions. I think while I love the style the colour is not my friend. I think what I really want is nude so I think I'll return them. I like beige but that shade of beige is very pedestrian on me and I can't be bothered owning shoes I'm only half sold on. Now if only they were beige PYTHON!!!! 

Wow, every member of the CCLO would be proud of me....hehehehehe


----------



## noah8077

Yay!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Noah-* Fabulous!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ I'm going to post in here also because they look stunning on you! Congrats!!


----------



## rilokiley

oh *noah*, I went to your collection thread before coming here, so I didn't realize you already had a modeling pic up.  They look amazing on you!!!  

and only a few more months until we both graduate from CCLO... you can do it!


----------



## babypie

chanelrocks said:


> My DH bought me these beautiful Declics in Wine Red. I wasn't so sure about them at first in the store because I like the red sole like popping out really nice but then I tried them on longer and I started to like them really and now I love them...
> 
> So are some pics  Let me know what you think about the red color.


 

I have those and love them!! They wine color compliments a lot of outfits.  They look great on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*noah*, those are STUNNING on you! Absolutely breathtaking....I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## babypie

noah8077 said:


> Yay!



Fab!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!  I really love them, they need some stretching, but they are FABULOUS!


----------



## jh4200

Gasp!  Noah, they're fabulous!!!!  Your polish looks like it's a perfect match, too!


----------



## rdgldy

All beautiful new additions, ladies!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lilmissb*- i actually really like them on you! 
*chanel*- oh you've just convinced me even more to get a pair of red shoes, they look great on you and they match the christmas stocking =D
*noah*- wow they are like candy!

and as requested by *lilmissb* modelling pics of my SGs, cause i dont think cookie and my SGs count? mayb i dunno.

nyhows....


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* lilgoose*! I love the style just not fussed on the colour. They look a little odd IRL. That's ok, I can save for another pair of OMS in python or something.

I love your SG's on you! Is that a tat I spot? I thought I saw something in one of your outfit pics but thought it might have been a smudge but it's in the same place.


----------



## lilgooseberry

^^
yupyup that is a tattoo, its of a butterfly =) 
oooo they'll look great in python!


----------



## laureenthemean

Congrats, noah, they're gorgeous!


----------



## ylime

Love all the new additions!


----------



## karwood

*Lilgoose: *Your Scissor Girls are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^Nice tat *lilgoose*! My aim is to get python something. Not sure what yet...watch this space


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks to *pursemonkey*'s incredibly fast shipping, I got the nude VPs today!





(Sorry, picture's a little blurry.)


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*- the SG looks great on you!! 
*laureen*- I love your watermark, haha, but I love those VP's even more!!  congrats on an amazing deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks for posting them, rilo!


----------



## babypie

Laureen those are beautiful!!  And you have some lovely legs on you there girl


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen*, your watermark made me laugh! Do you pose naked when you take your photos??? Or do you have incredibly short shorts on?  I never see clothes in your modelling pics....Oh the VP's are totally TDF! I'm so happy they fit you!!! I love the gold tips.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks babypie!

lilmissb, I'm wearing what I usually wear around the house--shorts and a sweatshirt.  Not exactly an outfit-thread-worthy outfit, haha!  Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Laureen*- Love your VP's


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hehehehehe..had to ask! Can't wait to see them dressed up.


----------



## danicky

*Laureen*- they are gorgeous on you.

*Noah*, love them.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you Miss_Q and danicky!


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, they are gorgeous!


----------



## *Lo

Laureen they are GORGEOUS!!! love the gold tip/nude combo, they look great on you


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* congratulations on your beautiful VP's.  they look so beautiful on you!!

*lilgoose,* i LOVE the scissor girls.  great color!!

*laureen,* HOORAY FOR YOU!  i'm SO glad you decided to get them.  they look amazing.  congrats!  

yaya got some color.  my ron ron's arrived today.  modeling pictures next.


----------



## YaYa3

and a modeling pic:


----------



## sakura

YaYa3 said:


> and a modeling pic:
> 
> View attachment 646975



Boy, did we get the sizing wrong on this one!  

*Mama Yaya*, do you like the color?


----------



## lilmissb

yaya that's adorable!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

so many new additions!! eek!


----------



## YaYa3

thanks, *sakura and lilmissb!* yes, i LOVE the color.  here's an actual modeling pic.  my little granddaughter took it, so it's not that great.  we did a little modeling and picture taking today.  it was fun!


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*, they look amazing on you _and_ your granddaughter!  and I love your jeans!  :okay:


----------



## lilmissb

She did really well *yaya*! I think it's a great photo. Love the colour of your ron rons, they're such a lovely shade!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely yaya!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you rdgldy, Lo, and YaYa!

YaYa, that is too cute!  The shoes are lovely as well.


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My new Mads!!
> 
> First .... the sad sad box
> 
> but the shoes were safely tucked inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Sorry I missed these, they're gorgeous on you!


----------



## carlinha

OMG!!!!  so many stunning additions!

laureen - the nude VPs are to die for on you!  and to think you were even debating getting them!  psshhhh....

yaya - glad you finally got some color in your shoe collection!

noah - wow... what can i say, they are just perfect.

lilgoose - love the SG...


----------



## lilmissb

^off topic but *carlinha*, your siganture is adorable!


----------



## babypie

Yaya those are gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

*laureen* - the nudes on you are ... amazing! gorgeous! beautiful! congrats!
*yaya* - wow! the ron rons look absolutely perfect on you (and your granddaughter!) ... love those jeans, too!


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks to *pursemonkey*'s incredibly fast shipping, I got the nude VPs today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, picture's a little blurry.)



OMG... Congrats Laureen!!! They look absolutely stunning on you!!! My eyes are falling out 
I so want a pair!!! Congrats again!


----------



## laureenthemean

surly and schnuggeli, you guys are too sweet!


----------



## pursemonkey

Laureen, they look _perfect_ on you! It wasn't easy to let them go but it makes me happy to see a fellow PFer enjoying them! So glad you love them!!

Yaya, love the first modeling pic - too cute! And they look amazing on you, too! LOVE the color!!


----------



## bagmad73

YaYa3 said:


> and a modeling pic:
> 
> View attachment 646975



Love the ron rons *yaya* but I think you may need to size down for those!!! . Love the colour!!!

*laureen* - loving your new VPs, I must take mine out to admire again Hee Hee!

I love everyone's CLs!!!!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks to *pursemonkey*'s incredibly fast shipping, I got the nude VPs today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, picture's a little blurry.)


 Holy hot legs *laureen*!!!! They look absolutely fabulous on you!!


----------



## Miss_Q

That's it I need a Nude pair ASAP!


----------



## lulabee

*mama yaya,* They are gorgeous!!! The clolor is so rich! They look stunning on your Granddaughter!


----------



## jh4200

Laureen, they're perfect on you!  I love the gold tip.

Yaya, that has to be one of the cutest things I've ever seen!  And they look great on you as well - such a beautiful color.


----------



## cfellis522

Yaya, your Gdaugher did great!  You look great in those.  Must have been fun!

Laureen, Those nude VPs look great on you!  Way to show off those legs!


----------



## ceseeber

Lulabee, those nudes are gorgeous. You are one lucky girl!


----------



## MysteryShopper

They are perfect for you!!  




laureenthemean said:


> Thanks to *pursemonkey*'s incredibly fast shipping, I got the nude VPs today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, picture's a little blurry.)


----------



## natassha68

Wow Laureen, the nude tone is lovely with your skin, now you know why Im sooo addicted to the color !!!!... enjoy them, they look gorgeous!


----------



## karwood

*laureen: *Your  Nude VPs are fabulous and they really goes well with your skin tone.
*yaya: *What a cute pic of your granddaughter!!! Your Ron Rons are beautiful


----------



## Cerina

Here are some pics of my new mad marys, they fit perfectly though they need some kind of stretching to be comfortable (sock trick)  It is the same size as my VPs, believe it or not!
And I paid about $360 for them!! 

I'm also adding some photos of my new storing idea, it is from IKEA. 
BTW, 4 pairs missing in there.. (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/38047210)
What do you think?


----------



## YaYa3

*cerina,* all i can say is just WOW!  i want those mad mary's in that color.  gorgeous!  and your storage idea is fabulous.  you are so respectful of msr. louboutin's shoes.


----------



## rilokiley

*cerina*- I love them!  and what a great price, too!


----------



## karwood

*Cerina: *I absolutely love your Mad Marys!!! And what a steal!!


----------



## jh4200

Cerina, they're gorgeous on you, and I can't believe you found them at such a great price!  The storage is great as well - it will be such a beautiful display when it's full.


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo, lilmissb, naked, laureen, carlinha, babypie, surly, pursemonkey, bagmad, lula, jenn, cfellis, and karwood,*    you guys are all so kind and supportive.


----------



## Cerina

Thank tou yaya, rilokiley, karwood and jh4200 And a big thanks to Rdgldy for finding them for me
By the way, there is room for 7-8 pairs in there, so I need to buy another one soon Not sure if the satin shoes should be in there, but at least there is no sunlight that can damage them.. But I'm worried about dust though.


----------



## Cerina

Laureen, love those nude VPs The color is perfect for your skin tone!
and YaYa, that color is gorgeous, great new addition!! :okay:


----------



## laureenthemean

pursemonkey, I'm sure it was hard, but be assured that they are loved. 

bagmad, lulabe, Miss_Q, Jenn, cfellis, Mystery, natssha, karwood, Cerina--thank you!  You all know how to pump a girl's ego, haha! 

Cerina, the cream MM are gorgeous on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Cerina love the MM, Laureen the VP's look great on you! Yaya the RonRon's are divine!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Laureen* - Gorgeous nudes!!

*Yaya* - Your modelling piccie is toooooo cute. Beautifl Ron Ron's.

*Cerina* - Love MM's. Are they the ones you bought from ebay.co.uk or did you buy some others? I want some cream ones!


----------



## carlinha

cerina, LOVE the mad mary's!!!!  aren't they just so bad-ass!  we are shoe twins now, although i paid nearly retail for mine!  but it's worth it cuz i love them...

and i love your storage idea!  i may copy the idea from you!


----------



## singtong

cerina what size are you? I'm sure I saw some fuschia paillettes on ebay in a 38 i think? x


----------



## lilmissb

*Cerina* they are fabulous! I can't believe you found some so cheap. Had my eye on some on the bay but they went past US$600! Sheesh!!! Love the display idea too!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks misty and savvys!


----------



## amazigrace

*laureen, yaya, cerina,* absolutely gorgeous shoes! You all three look so beautiful in them, too. Yaya, save those for her to play dress-up in when she gets older (if you'll EVER let her play with them!). Lucky for me - all boys!


----------



## poshchick

Laureen, they are just fabby, no more words can describe them! 
Cerina - I love your new shoes and I especially love your storage idea - it's great - where do you keep your boxes though?? 

Here's a pic of my Moyen Empire, no modelling pics sorry, no pedi been done at the moment!!


----------



## lilmissb

nice poshchick! I can't wait for your modelling pics.


----------



## poshchick

Thanks lilmissb! I just got Silver Pigalle too so will post modelling pics of both when I get them!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, posh!  Those shoes are so cute, I love the color and gold detailing!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks! They are definetely more of a summer shoe so can't wait for the sun to come out so they can come out and play!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

posh - cute! hope summer comes soon so you can wear those beauties!


cerina - finally we see the mad marys! they look amazing on you, such a great style and I love that color! Your storage idea is really unique, let me know if you shoes get dusty ... I think thats an awesome way to display them!


----------



## techie81

*lilmissb*, I love the OMS on you!!!

*chanelrocks*, I think the red is fab on the Declics!  The color is stunning. 

*noah*, YAAAAY they finally made it!  I thought of you today when I saw a Wyoming license plate with a cowboy and wondered if your shoes would ever make it.  As far as the VPs...  I think I need those in my life!  The burgundy toe is just so eyepopping. Congrats!

*lilgoose*, the bronze SGs are so stunning on you! 

*laureen*, oooh gold toe...fabulous!!  They look fantastic on you 

*YaYa*, yaay they're in!!!  The color is TDF!  Love both modeling pics...the one with your granddaughter is too cute 

*Cerina*, what a deal!  They're totally fierce and I love it in the cream. Congrats!

*poshchick*, can't wait for modeling photos! Too cute.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you amazigrace (missed you before) and techie!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

My newbie Loubies for 2009!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new additions!! ^^^

I got my teal Ron Ron's from Pam Jenkins too ... lovely lady!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Thanks *savvysgirl*! Aren't they TDF? I was practically swooning with love when I took them out of the box. And yep, Pam was a darl - love the Scottish accent!


----------



## savvysgirl

Funny thing is i actually phoned her to buy the magenta Ron's but literally at the last minute changed my mind to the teals and when i took them out the box i knew i had made the right decision!! Your right, they really are TDF!!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Yes!! I think it was you who said that once you saw the red sole against the teal you knew you'd made the right decision. Just beautiful. Of course, I wouldn't kick the magentas out of bed if a pair came my way - I like the dark plum patent colour too. And nude! Hell, I'm a sucker for anything patent.


----------



## mrslaygo

beautiful mad mary!!!!!!
congrats girl!!!!!





Cerina said:


> Here are some pics of my new mad marys, they fit perfectly though they need some kind of stretching to be comfortable (sock trick)  It is the same size as my VPs, believe it or not!
> And I paid about $360 for them!!
> 
> I'm also adding some photos of my new storing idea, it is from IKEA.
> BTW, 4 pairs missing in there.. (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/38047210)
> What do you think?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shoeaddict the color of those ron rons is gorgeous!


----------



## Cerina

Thanks to *laureen*, *mistyknightwin*, *savvysgirl *(yeah, they are from ebay.co.uk), *carlihna *(The MMs are my new favorites, love them! And I think you should copy my storage-idea - those lizard VPs would look fab in there Post pics if you do!), *singtong *(37, I am watching a pair of fuchsia pailettes in 37,5 from mushroom city - waiting for them to hopefully go on sale!), *lillmissb*, *amazigrace*, *poshchick *(my boxes are all over the place, but I am thinking of putting them in my closet LOVE the Moyen Empire, such a uniqe shoe!), *naked *(LOVE your Mads too, think I need a black pair as well I'll let you know if the shoes get dusty, hopefully they'll be alright in there!) *techie *(I'm so jealous of your green pailettes..), and *mrslaygo!!
Shoeaddict: *Love both paris!! The teal color is gorgeous!!


----------



## pursemonkey

*Shoeaddict*, love the teal! That is GORGEOUS!! And I'm a sucker for anything tortoise, too! Congrats!


----------



## cfellis522

Cerina, those shoe are to die for!  You and Naked are making me want some!

Shoeaddict, I love the teal color!

Cara


----------



## Cerina

Thanks Cara, and I think you are right - you need a pair of MMs!


----------



## sdesaye

Madeleine - Pink Satin (SO)


----------



## sdesaye

Madeleine - Turquoise Suede


----------



## YaYa3

*poshchick,* get a pedi SOON.  i want to see modeling pics of your beautiful new shoes.  i've never seen those before and they're gorgeous!  

*shoeaddict,* OMG!  your teal ron ron's are stunning!  you can't beat the color against those red soles.  i'm in love!!!


----------



## jh4200

Poshchick, those are so cute - you're right, when I look at them I just think about summer!  It will be so fun to wear them when the weather gets warmer.

Shoeaddict - I definitely think you made the right choice!  I absolutely love the teal - I have the same pair and wore them the other day, and even though I've had them for months, I still couldn't stop looking down at them!  Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## samina

Shoeaddict - wow they look stunning on you !


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks to the awesome igormn, I was able to get my hands on a pair of blue python Fontanete's from NM- which I have been in love with forever but was unable to afford at full price.  (Please excuse the poor modeling pics....I am not yet adept at photographing my own feet )


----------



## carlinha

shoeaddict, love the new additions.  the teal color is just stunning.

sdesaye, your babies have arrived, you must be in heaven!

louboutinnerd - i love all things python!


----------



## MsFrida

Love the Fontanete's!


----------



## taydev

BLUE PYTHON FONTANETE'S!!! I want!


----------



## YaYa3

*louboutinNerd,,* so gorgeous!!  and your pics are great!  thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Cerina

*sdesaye*: I'm out of words!! Those are so stunning, the color combos are drop dead gorgeous Modeling pics please!
*louboutinnerd*: those pythons are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## amazigrace

*louboutin nerd,* *sdesaye,* *poshchick,* and *shoeaddict,* I love your new shoes! They are so beautiful! Great finds!

I got two new pair this week - my teal ron-ron and my brown insectika. They are great except the Insectika stretched from the time I put them on until the time I got where I was going. I had to take them off because I was limping around like crazy. After foam pads, they fit better.


----------



## rdgldy

*amazigrace, louboutin nerd, sdesaye, poshchick, shoeaddict*-wonderful new additions.  I am enjoying all your new CL purchases while I am being very good!!


----------



## YaYa3

*amazi,* i forgot you got the teal ron ron's.  i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!  maybe they'll stretch too much and i'll have to take them off your hands!    are you saying the insectikas stretched too much?  or they were too tight?  hope they work because they're beautiful shoes.  congrats!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha - you and I both!  I am in love with anything exotic.    I keep trying to save up for a pair of ostrich Pigalles or lizard VP's but I keep getting derailed by sales!  

MsFrida, taydev, yaya, cerina, amazigrace, rdgldy - thanks for you nice comments!  You ladies are so kind and wonderful here 

amazigrace - love the new CL's!  The Ron Ron color is just to die for and the Insektica is one of my fav CL's - classy and elegant with a twist!


----------



## karwood

*Poshchick: *Very very lovely!! Can't wait to see modeling pics.
*Shoeaddict; *Congrats!!! Both of your new CLs are beautiful!!!
*sdesye: *Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! The colors are stunning!
*Louboutinnerd: *I love your Python Fontanete!! 
*amazigrace: *They are both fabulous!! Congrats!


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, *louboutinnerd, rdgldy, karwood, and yaya.* Everone on here is so kind and supportive. Makes my new 'addiction' so much more fun. And *yaya*, they stretched too big. I'm bumming because I really love them. The pads help, but make them either too tight, or not tight enough.


----------



## melzy

amazigrace love your teal Ron Rons!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow! I go away for 24hrs and these threads go wild!!! I've missed out on so much...

Thanks *techie*!

*shoeaddict* - OMG! I should have got the teal ron rons but I was being good. Stupid me should have been a baaad girl!!! Hahaha The tortoise is gorgeous too!

*Shirli *they are TDF, I did comment in your special order thread but once again, they are just exquisite!

*LouboutinNerd *- I  python so much!!! Congrats

*amazigrace *- wow! Love both pairs, just stunning!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely new additions Ladies! Congrats!!


----------



## jh4200

LouboutinNerd, those fontanetes are such a pretty print - I love that you can see so much variation in the python!

Amazigrace, two incredibly beautiful pairs - and ones that make us double shoe twins!  Good luck with the insectikas - I hope you can pad them so they're not too tight or too loose!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

A big thank you to all you guys for your lovely compliments - *limissb, karwood, rdgldy, amazigrace, carlinha, samina, jh4200, nakedmosher, cerina, pursemonkey, cfelliss522, YaYa3* - hope I haven't missed anyone!

*LouboutinNerd* - love your new Fontanettes! I reckon the blue/gold was the best python combo in this style. Congrats! (p.s. I adore your name - tee hee!)
*sdesaye* - congrats on your new Madeleines - so feminine and lovely.


----------



## techie81

Oooh *shoeaddict*, gorgeous finds. Those teal Ron Rons are amazing especially...

*Shirli*, I never get tired of looking at the Madeleines 

*LouboutinNerd*, YAY shoe twin!!!  Aren't they just divine in person??  You're going to get so many compliments. Congrats!

*amazigrace*, sorry the Insektikas don't fit well!  After they're broken in, the heel grips won't make them feel too tight any more.  The Ron Rons are gorgeous on you!


----------



## glamour724

sdesaye said:


> Madeleine - Pink Satin (SO)



OMG!! these are unbelievable, one of the prettiest pairs of CLs i've ever seen!!


----------



## poshchick

Thanks everyone for your kind comments  

LouboutinNerd - those fontanetes are absolutely amazing! They look absolutely perfect on you , hope you got a good deal! 

Amazing Grace - I love the cut of the insectika - did you do modelling pics? They look like they would sit lovely on the foot! 
And I love the teal ron rons, the red pops like crazy against that colour! Did you get those ones from Pam Jenkins? I'm sure I saw those ones in her shop!


Can't wait to get my Pigalles so that I can post another nice pair!


----------



## september gurl

*sdesaye, *OMG, those are TDF


----------



## dreamdoll

Cerina said:


> Here are some pics of my new mad marys, they fit perfectly though they need some kind of stretching to be comfortable (sock trick)  It is the same size as my VPs, believe it or not!
> And I paid about $360 for them!!
> 
> I'm also adding some photos of my new storing idea, it is from IKEA.
> BTW, 4 pairs missing in there.. (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/38047210)
> What do you think?


 
*Cerina*, love your closet and new mad marys (beauty!) of course!!  And thanks for your kind words in the deals chat thread - hope the pythons reach you soon


----------



## carlinha

LouboutinNerd said:


> carlinha - you and I both!  I am in love with anything exotic.    I keep trying to save up for a pair of ostrich Pigalles or lizard VP's but I keep getting *derailed by sales*!



hahahahaa i like that... DERAILED BY SALES... totally on point!  i have the same problems too.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Karwood, lilmissb - thank you ladies!  I agree with amazigrace - you all do make CL addition too much fun!

jh4200 - thanks!  I agree - I can't stop staring at them!  CL Python blows my mind with the gorgeous variations in the skin.

shoaddict1979 - Agreed!  I thought I wanted the pink python combo until I saw these - and then I fell in love .  And thanks for nice name comment- I am a computer nerd at heart and an engineer even though I love CLs and fashion!

techie81 - Yeah!  Shoe twin!  They are SO much better in real life.  The pictures seriously don't do them justice!  I think I would sleep with them on if DH would let me .  I had been admiring (read: drooling over) yours and didn't think I would ever find a pair!

poshchic - thanks!  I did actually get an amazing deal on them since it was the last pair.  It makes the find that much better!  Congrats on your Pigalles - can't wait to see them!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha said:


> hahahahaa i like that... DERAILED BY SALES... totally on point!  i have the same problems too.



LOL, I swear it's true!  As much as I looooove sales I have so many CL's that I still want and the sales make it that much harder to get those!  I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Alice1979

Gorgeous CLs, Laureen, Cerina, poshchick, shoeaddict1979, sdesaye, LouboutinNerd, and Amazigrace. MIA for one day, I have so much to catch up...

Another leopard for your eyes, Doppio Nodo.


----------



## babypie

Wow I don't think I've seen those before *Alice1979 *, they are so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

Alice they're really stylish! I like!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Alice - love them!  The Leopard is perfect for that style!


----------



## karwood

*Alice, *your Leopard Doppio Nodo are simply fabulous.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

OMG you all have amazing louboutins, im seriously jealous  i need to wait for like 3 months just to afford a pair of salopette (they will be my first ever louboutins  )

but damn you all have loads of them, i envy you all. :cry:


----------



## ylime

Those are gorgeous, *Alice1979*!


----------



## techie81

Ooh Alice, your Doppio Nodo are fabulous.


----------



## rdgldy

Alice-I love your shoes-they are so cute.


----------



## archygirl

*Alice*, your leopard print shoes say grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! They look wonderful on you.


----------



## Vendrazi

I bought my first pair of Louboutins this holiday season (in no small part to finding out about them here on tPF...this place is going to be the death of me, I swear). I bought black Bruges platform pumps, which were very comfortable, but my feet began to hurt after a couple of hours... I'm thinking they're an acquired ability!

(How do I get the full size pic into my post? I'm going to learn this forum system, I am...)


----------



## cfellis522

Alice, Love your Doppio Nodos!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*alice,* your new CLs are gorgeous!!  congrats!  

*vendrazi,* the bruges are HOT!


----------



## techie81

Love them, Vendrazi!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you babypie, lilmissb, LouboutinNerd, karwood, ylime, techie81, rdgldy, archygirl, cfellis522, and YaYa


----------



## ally143

Vendrazi said:


> I bought my first pair of Louboutins this holiday season (in no small part to finding out about them here on tPF...this place is going to be the death of me, I swear). I bought black Bruges platform pumps, which were very comfortable, but my feet began to hurt after a couple of hours... I'm thinking they're an acquired ability!
> 
> (How do I get the full size pic into my post? I'm going to learn this forum system, I am...)



Congrats on your first pair! Bruges were also my first pair!! You are going to love them


----------



## karwood

*Vendrazi, *Congrats on your first pair of CL! They are lovely!


----------



## jh4200

Alice, those are super cute in the leopard print - I've only ever seen black and red, but the leopard is perfect for that style!

Vendrazi, great first (of many!) purchase!  To get your pictures in your post full sized, you need to upload it to a site like Photobucket, then copy the direct link and paste it into your post using the icon that looks like a little mountiain (4th from the right).


----------



## rilokiley

finally... my purple laminato Pigalle 100 from HK 












a big thank you to *lilgooseberry*- after seeing your pics, I knew I had to have them!  I had been wanting purple CL's for a long time, and the Pigalle is the first CL style that ever caught my eye 

and thank you to *javaboo* for letting me know where to find them!

apologies for the ashy and super pale legs, made even whiter by the flash


----------



## laureenthemean

*rilo*, they're gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

oh YAY!!! RILO!!!!  you got them!  your cousin did well, he got you the right pair!  *they look great on you*!   

how do they fit, and are they comfortable?  are they 100mm?  did you go TTS or down or up?  i am still a little afraid of pigalles, but maybe i will try one on this upcoming NYC meet-up.... are you coming by the way?  it would be cool to meet you!


----------



## savvysgirl

They are gorgeous *Rilo*!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Rilo, you're one lucky, lucky girl! Beautiful!


----------



## babypie

*Rilo *those are soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *laureen*, *carlinha*, *savvysgirl*, and *ceseeber*, and *babypie*!! 

*laureen*- you are one of the ladies here who has inspired me to branch out into the world of COLOR! 

*carlinha*- yep, they are 100mm.  I haven't worn them out yet, but they are very comfortable so far   I got these TTS (36.5) based on recommendations, but I could have also gone 1/2 size down.  There's a little heel slippage (which I have with some other CL's too), but I put in some Foot Petals Heavenly Heelz though, and they're perfect now 

I really want to go to the meet up, but I've been really busy with school... and I'm afraid I won't be able to stick to my ban if I go!   next time I'll go- promise!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good god, Rilo. They are amazing!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous, rilo! That purple laminato is absolutely stunning! Congrats again!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *Jet*!  not as amazing as your purple lizard VP's- those are absolutely TDF! 


and thanks, *surly*!


----------



## tuvili

They're beautiful, Rilo!  That is a great color, isn't it?  I love my Ron Rons!  I wish you were coming to the meet up....


----------



## carlinha

rilokiley said:


> I really want to go to the meet up, but I've been really busy with school... and I'm afraid I won't be able to stick to my ban if I go!   next time I'll go- promise!



no that is a LAME EXCUSE!!! come on!!!  i am on a ban too and am not going to be buying anything, so you need to come so we can be each other's support (and CCLO!)  i just thought it would be nice to meet a few of the members as i've never met anyone on here, and it would be a cool experience.  you don't have to come for the whole thing also!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *tuvili*!

aw, *carlinha*, now you're making me rethink it!  if I were still in NJ, I'd definitely go, but I'm back in MD for school now... and I hate dealing with the traffic... and my boyfriend doesn't want to drive up... and... arghhhh I really do want to meet all of you! 

let me ask him again...


----------



## carlinha

^tell him to come... my BF is coming for the 1st store part (he is so curious about this whole thing, and wants to witness an "event".. plus he wants the cocktails and such) and then taking off to do his own thing in the city while i stick with the girls, and then we will re-meet up later for dinner/drinks... so your BF will not be the only guy there (i am a horrible enabler )


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *rilo*! They are absolutely stunning! Congrats!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

So let me give this a shot...


----------



## Vendrazi

Oh those are gorgeous, Rilo! Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo!!!* i just now saw your new pigalles!!  OMG!!  they are absolutely gorgeous and look beautiful on you!  i remember how nervous you were about what your cousin got for you and whether they would be the right size, but he did an awesome job.  great cousin!  fabulous dad!  CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *lilmissb*, *Vendrazi*, and *Yaya*! 

*Vendrazi*- congrats to you, too!  I'm sure you will get a lot of wear out of those!


----------



## noah8077

RILO!  I love them!  So pretty, congrats!


----------



## jh4200

Rilo, they're absolutely gorgeous!  You have to post some outfit pics with them, they're just fantastic.  Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Rilo they are fabulous! I love the color and they look perfect on you!

Ill be waiting for some outfit pics


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *noah*, *jh*, and *naked*!  I'm a bit shy to post an outfit pic, as I am not nearly as stylish as all of you fabulous ladies


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo,* they are really gorgeous!  I have that color in the ronrons, but I love the pigalles.


----------



## goashleygo

Those Pigalles are delicious Rilo! that color  Well i just got my first pair of CLs.. black jazz decolletes. Loving them but wondering when the breaking in period ends... my toes are seriously hating me right now ha :cry:


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *rdgldy* and *goashleygo*!

*goashleygo*- gorgeous!  I think they will be ok after 2-3 good wears.  They are a great first pair- I got the black patent Decollete as my first CL's


----------



## karwood

*rilo, *those are fabulous!
*goashley,* Congrat on your 1st pair of CLs!!! They are lovely. You may want to try the "sock trick". It will help the shoes to stretch out a bit.


----------



## YaYa3

*goashley,* the sock trick really works.  push some socks down into the toe box really tight and leave them there overnight or longer, if necessary.  your first pair are gorgeous.  i'm certain they won't be your last pair!!


----------



## lilmissb

Don't put yourself down *rilo*! It doesn't matter what you wear (as long as it's not your birthday suit! ) just that you wear your CL's and are showing them off. We really just want proof you actually wear yours!!! Hahahaha

*goashleygo* - fantastic purchase. Still drooling over them but missed out on a pair.


----------



## BellaShoes

*goashleygo*...love your new decolletes! It takes a few wearings..but alas...like a glove

*vendrazi*...your CLs are pretty, bruges?


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo!* whoa.  hold up.  i didn't see that little negative comment you made about yourself.  now you just stop that!  you are ADORABLE and just as stylish as anyone else.  i know other wonderful things about you as well!  end of lecture.  love you, girl!


----------



## javaboo

rilokiley said:


> finally... my purple laminato Pigalle 100 from HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a big thank you to *lilgooseberry*- after seeing your pics, I knew I had to have them!  I had been wanting purple CL's for a long time, and the Pigalle is the first CL style that ever caught my eye
> 
> and thank you to *javaboo* for letting me know where to find them!
> 
> apologies for the ashy and super pale legs, made even whiter by the flash



 them! I'm so glad one of us got them. I'm going to live vicariously through you for these shoes!


----------



## techie81

rilo, those are absolutely stunning on you!  That color is just TDF!!!!  I'm so glad to hear the size worked out.

goashleygo, congrats on your first CLs!  That's one of my fav styles...beautiful choice!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yikes!!! This thread grows to fast to not check it in one hour, let alone a few days!

Congrats on all of your fabulous purchases ladies!!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *karwood*, *java*, and *techie*!

*lilmissb*- I do wear mine!  but usually just with skinny jeans or something... nothing especially post-worthy   just for you and *Yaya*, I'll take an outfit pic tomorrow 

(Mama) *Yaya*- you are so sweet!  hehe I'll take a lecture like that _any_ day! 

*java*- have you considered calling On Pedder?


----------



## BellaShoes

rilo... your purple pigalles are fantastic!

My astraqueens..... I am not sure if I shared this pic yet..apologies if its a duplicate.


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* i'm loving those astraqueens!  they look absolutely fabulous on you!


----------



## techie81

Oooh those Astraqueens are fab!!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *Bella*!  those Astraqueens look great on you!


----------



## Vendrazi

BellaShoes said:


> *vendrazi*...your CLs are pretty, bruges?



Yup, that's what I got.... Is there a thread around here that delineates the differences between Bruges and Ron Rons and Decolletes and all the standard pumps CL makes?


----------



## babypie

goashleygo said:


> Those Pigalles are delicious Rilo! that color  Well i just got my first pair of CLs.. black jazz decolletes. Loving them but wondering when the breaking in period ends... my toes are seriously hating me right now ha :cry:


 
By your 3rd wear you'll be loving them


----------



## babypie

Vendrazi said:


> Yup, that's what I got.... Is there a thread around here that delineates the differences between Bruges and Ron Rons and Decolletes and all the standard pumps CL makes?


 
Go to the CL library for oodles of pics of each stye


----------



## lilmissb

*rilo* - can't wait, I'm sure it will be fab! 

*Bella* - fantastic astraqueens! 

I don't presonally like the style for myself but all you ladies who have them absolutely rock them!


----------



## goashleygo

Thank you ladies! I will definitely try the sock trick. I'm sure this is the first pair of many Bella, those astraqueens are HOT!


----------



## samhainophobia

*rilo*, they're fab -- and now I know what size we wear!   Thanks for being the guinea pig!


----------



## MsFrida

First CL's for 2009: VP Turtoise w/gold toe


----------



## sara999

oh they're so lovely!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous msfrida!


----------



## Cerina

They are stunning!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Rilo-*  Your purple laminato Pigalle

*MsFrida*- Your VP's are stunning!


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you, are you sure they don't look too small? I feel like my toes are miles long...


----------



## jh4200

Goashley, congrats on your first pair!  What a great, classic, beautiful choice.  Good luck with the breaking in, and definitely use socks to help you out.

Bella, love the astraqueens on you!

Msfrida, they're gorgeous!  I've been dying to wear mine but it's too cold, and seeing your pics is making me crave them even more!  If you think your foot is coming too close to the edge, try some ball of foot padding to keep your foot pushed back in the shoe.


----------



## karwood

*Bella, *those Astraqueens look fabulous on you.
*msfrida, *your VPs are beautiful!!! I think they look perfect on you


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *sam* and *Miss_Q*! 

*MsFrida*- I love the tortoise print!  Great pair!


----------



## YaYa3

*msfrida,* those tortoise VPs are TDF!


----------



## HalieB

One of my fav Louboutins.  My friend Deb took the picture.  I set up the shot.


----------



## *Magdalena*

sdesaye said:


> Madeleine - Turquoise Suede


 

God, I am soooooo behind on this thread...havent been here in months....
Ladies, congrats on all the beautiful additions!!!

*sdesaye*-I am in  with your turqoise suede Madeleine's. That color is TDF!!  what an eye candy...


----------



## MsFrida

HalieB: Excellent photography!


----------



## savvysgirl

Wow, love the new leopards* Alice*!

*Vendrazi* - Congrats on your first pair

*goashleygo *- Congrats on your first pair too!

*Bella* - Love the astras on you

*MsFrida* - Love the vp's!

Still loving the Pigalles *Rilo *!!


----------



## YaYa3

*halieB,* your pic should be in a CL ad!  i LOVE it!!


----------



## slimcouture

My first pair...they arrived moments ago..I'll take better pics tonight I'm still in the office 





 I love them.


----------



## rilokiley

*halieB*- I agree with Yaya!  your pic should be a CL ad!

*slimcouture*- what a fabulous first pair- congrats!


----------



## MsFrida

ooh, hot! I wish I could pull these off, but I'm afraid I'd look like a sausage in them..


----------



## lilmissb

*MsFrida* they are GORGEOUS!

*HalieB*, cute! Love the shot!!!!
*
slimcouture* - wow! They look great on you!


----------



## amazigrace

*vendrazi,rilo, goashleygo,bella, msfrida, and slimcourutre,* your new shoes are absolutely fabulous! I love each and every pair. 

*rilo,* I completely ditto what my sister said about you!

*halieb,* your shoes are gorgeous, and the photo is magnificent. And, I hope you don't mind,hali, but girls, you can see more of her collection here ->

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/shoe-art-everyone-please-participate-411638.html.

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lilgooseberry

omds! im so behind here! Everyones shoes are soo gorgeous!
Didnt realise i was so behindn until i came to have a see see look look at *rilo*'s pigalles!

*RIlo*-my pleasure, really no need to thank me =D so glad they fit you! and they look awesome! *double smiles* o o shoe twins!


----------



## ceseeber

Thank you for posting the link, Amazing photos. 
It gives me some ideas for a collection thread I've been meaning to get together.


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *amazigrace*!  there must be something special in the Oklahoma water that makes you gals so sweet! 

*lilgooseberry*- yay for shoe twins!!


----------



## jh4200

Halie, gorgeous shoes but even better photo!  

And slimcouture, congrats on your first pair - way to start big!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Lovely new additions everyone!


----------



## aeross

Morning ladies

A special thanks to *Rilo* for posting this deal ! 

My Green Velvet Biba's as requested by Savvy and Sara 

Enjoy !


----------



## savvysgirl

BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm so glad you decided to get them


----------



## rilokiley

gorgeous, *aeross*!  and what a steal!  I'm glad you got them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they look gorgeous aeross! I'm glad you got them!


----------



## aeross

Thanks all !

They are in excellent condition, I can't believe what a steal they were !


----------



## sara999

oh they're perfect!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Aeross, your new Bibas are so beautiful. Congratulations on adding to your coll.ection


----------



## singtong

aeross they're gorgeous, I only wish they would pop up in a 37.5, i love that style!!!


----------



## jh4200

Aeross, they're just beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

well... somebody's been bad... *very very very very BAD*... 

at long last, my 1st CLs of 2009...

first, my spectacular ebay find, thanks to the lovely ladies on this forum who posted it on the HTF thread: 
*green satin pompadouce* 






then comes my 1st venture into the "lower heel" territory, from lovely ebay seller mushroom_city:
*neon orange patent yoyo 85mm* 





*pink python pigalle* 





and LAST but certainly NOT LEAST... my beloveds from st. honore, paris boutique... it has been a very very long time coming... 
*nude patent VP, burgundy tip* 






yes ladies, someone has been completely out of control... 4 shoes in 2 weeks.  maybe i should check in to CCLO now... NOT!!!!

thank you for letting me share, and i warn you, many other pics will be placed in other threads


----------



## singtong

whoa, someone hit the CL jackpot!!!! gorgeous, glad you got your pompadouce x


----------



## ceseeber

4 shoes! At first I only saw one and was like, "that's not too bad", but 4!!!!
You go girl, and by the way they are all exceptionally gorgeous.


----------



## YaYa3

*aeross,* those bibas are incredible!  green velvet ... OMG!  congrats!!  

*carlinha,* just WOW!  all FOUR pair are fabulous!


----------



## sara999

oh wow...they are all BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Wow *carlinha *you did some damage! They are lovely!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love them all carlinha!


----------



## savvysgirl

Wow *Carlinha* .. you HAVE been bad, but totally worth it! They are all gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats *carlinha* !!! Esp love the pink python pigalle !!!! Hope you'll enjoy your 'lower heel' venture


----------



## babypie

*Carlinha *wow! I love them all!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for all of your lovely words on my Astraqueens ladies! 

*Carlinha*...... ummmmm, wow!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG!
*
aeross*, your bibas are sooo cute! I really like the biba...SO anyone?

*CARLINHA!!!! *Wow, look at your haul! I wondered where the pink python pigalle went from mushroom city! How do the yoyo and pigalle fit?


----------



## sakura

Stunning haul *carlinha*!


----------



## karwood

*Slimcouture: *Congrats on your very first pair!! They are mucho caliente!!!
*Halie: *Perfect pic of fabulous shoes!
*aeross:  *Your Bibas are GORGEOUS!!!!!!
*carlinha: *Indeed you have been bad:devil:, but all your new CLs are sinfully beautiful!


----------



## natassha68

*Java*- LOVE your new pigalle's !!!... gosh I wish they would do 120's in that color !

*aeross*- those Biba's look soo lovely !!, congrats!... one of my favs 

*Carlinha*- love all your new additions!!!... youve done some serious shopping!!


----------



## amymin

I'm trying to build up a collection of flats before I go back to heels so here are my latest ebay find: 







I'll have to take a pic of the Insectikas as well as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha said:


> well... somebody's been bad... *very very very very BAD*...
> 
> at long last, my 1st CLs of 2009...
> 
> 
> *pink python pigalle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share, and i warn you, many other pics will be placed in other threads




OMG....these are beyond words!  Just beautiful. Congrats on such a great find! Modeling pics, please!


----------



## MsFrida

^ She posted some in the 'First CL's of 2009' thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...irst-cls-of-2009-a-404871-21.html#post9405589


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, four wonderful pairs-all completely different too!


----------



## Cerina

*aeross*: Love the bibas! The color is stunning and they look so good on you! COngrats on a beautiful and HTF pair!!
*carlinha*: OMG, I'm out of words.. Those are all beyond gorgeous, love the pompadouche - so feminine and unique! and those yoyos are smashing, ...and those beautiful pigalles The VPs are one of my favourites, I could watch them all day actually I'm green of envy...:greengrin:
*Amymin*: those flats are so cute, love 'em! and please post pics of your insectikas as well, such a great classic shoe - with a twist


----------



## samhainophobia

*carlinha*, I love the neon orange Yoyos.  Fab!


----------



## Kamilla850

Carlinha - wow I am drooling all over my desk!!  The neon orange yoyo is amazing, I love the color, it makes me long for spring. 
Tell me about the nude patent VPs, was it a hassle to get them from Paris?  Were you charged with customs fees?  Any info would be appreciated since I've been searching for these shoes everywhere.  I had to sell my pair since they were 1 full size too big


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha*!!!!    

holy cow, girlfriend, you went all out!!  Wow, all 4 pairs are amazing- the green satin Pompadouce is divine and the neon orange Yoyos are so cute... and I had no idea you also got the pink python Pigalles!!!  and of course... the nude patent VP is just absolutely perfect.



CONGRATS!!


----------



## carlinha

Kamilla850 said:


> Carlinha - wow I am drooling all over my desk!!  The neon orange yoyo is amazing, I love the color, it makes me long for spring.
> Tell me about the nude patent VPs, was it a hassle to get them from Paris?  Were you charged with customs fees?  Any info would be appreciated since I've been searching for these shoes everywhere.  I had to sell my pair since they were 1 full size too big



hey kamilla,  

i am so sorry to hear you have to sell yours!  i really love them, and i have been looking for almost 6 months for these!  well finally...

getting them from paris was an absolute breeze... i will PM you all the details!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*carlinha*-great purchases!! 
*amy*- ooo cute flats!


----------



## surlygirl

*aeross* - the bibas are amazing! They are gorgeous on you!
*carlinha* - bravo! love all of your new pairs especially the pompaduce and the neon orange yoyos. The color is stunning against your skintone! And congrats on getting your UHGs. The nude with the burgandy tips are truly a special pair. Your tattoo makes all of your shoes pop!


----------



## noah8077

Calinha----yay!  They all made their way to you safe!  Gorgeous shoes, I had a suspicion one pair was those yoyo's!  Beautiful shoes!


----------



## buzzytoes

Carlinha HOLY MOLY!!! Love the Pompadouces the most and I don't really like green very much!


----------



## carlinha

*aeross, *so glad you got the bibas!  they are beautiful on you!

*singtong, cesebeer, yaya, sara, miss_q, naked, savvysgirl, hlp_28, babypie, bella, lilmissb, sakura, karwood, natassha, louboutinnerd, rdgldy, msfrida, cerina, samhainophobia, kamilla, lilgooseberry, surlygirl, *my shoe twins* rilokiley & noah *(yes, FINALLY they came!!!)* and buzzytoes*


*lilmissb* - the yoyo is a tiny bit loose (i got 1/2 size up, but i could have gone TTS in these... i actually find the toepeep to be more generous than the VP), but nothing that heel and ball pads cannot fix... the pigalle is a tiny bit tight (these were 1/2 size down) especially on my bigger foot, but i have faith that this will stretch and be more comfy once broken into... the length is fine otherwise.


----------



## Vendrazi

Carlinha: Those are gorgeous!  (How is it possible for there to be this many shoes that I am coveting...when two months ago I didn't own ANY high heels?)


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks for letting me know carlinha, I seem to have to go TTS or size down for peep toes so maybe I should get the 35.5 yoyos...then we can be shoe twins!

The 35.5 python pigalles might been ok for me as the 100mm 36's were too big but I'm glad they fit you!

I can't wait for your modelling shots!


----------



## amymin

Per Cerina's request I finally took a picture of the Insectikas. I'm still attempting to take some arty shots for the shoe art thread, so this one is just i-phoning it in.


----------



## *Lo

OMG Carlinha!!! You really scored!  All your purchases are amazing, I love every single pair, the colors are great congrats


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^^Thanks for letting me know carlinha, I seem to have to go TTS or size down for peep toes so maybe I should get the 35.5 yoyos...then we can be shoe twins!
> 
> The 35.5 python pigalles might been ok for me as the 100mm 36's were too big but I'm glad they fit you!
> 
> I can't wait for your modelling shots!



that would be cool if you got the yoyos in 35.5!  the color is really stunning, much brighter in real life... i could not capture it well with the camera!  it makes me smile just looking at them... can't wait for the spring/summer!

thanks **Lo and vendrazi!*
*
amymin,* cool shoes!  the flats are very practical!


----------



## Cerina

They look great amymin  I think arty shorts of CLs belong in this thread too, loved a pic HailieB posted not long ago in this thread! Wish I was a good photographer, I'd be snapping pics of my CLs all the time


----------



## LouboutinNerd

MsFrida said:


> ^ She posted some in the 'First CL's of 2009' thread
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...irst-cls-of-2009-a-404871-21.html#post9405589




Thank you - just saw them!


----------



## Blueberry12

My new CLs :


----------



## lilmissb

*amymin *- sorry I completely missed your post but I had a look back and they're great! I need some flats too!

*Blueberry12* - WOW! Those are stunning. Congrats on your new CL's!!!


----------



## MsFrida

I just commented on these in another thread, but it must ge said again: gorgeous!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## Cerina

they look great blueberry! do you have modeling pics? I haven't seen these on before
BTW, nice to see a fellow scandinavian in here too! Do you have a louboutin-store in Sweden, Stockholm perhaps? Sadly we don't have that in Norway..
Anyways, congrats on a lovely pair of shoes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eveyone's Purchases are Amazing!!


----------



## samina

Rilo - luv ur purple pigalles
Carlinha - wow what a haul....naughty! But loving them all 
Areoss - Wow bargain !!!


----------



## so-phisticated

not that new but haven't posted pics of them yet.. purple sigourneys (not sure why they're looking a bit brown in the pics).. love them!
a size up.. quite comfortable


----------



## Cerina

so-phisticated, those are hot love the color, congrats on a beautiful pair


----------



## Blueberry12

Cerina said:


> they look great blueberry! do you have modeling pics? I haven't seen these on before
> BTW, nice to see a fellow scandinavian in here too! Do you have a louboutin-store in Sweden, Stockholm perhaps? Sadly we don't have that in Norway..
> Anyways, congrats on a lovely pair of shoes!


 




Hi!


I´ve just bought the shoes on Ebay, so I don´t have modelling pix yet.

But I´ll post pix later.


There is no real Louboutin store in Stockholm, but you can buy Louboutin shoes here:




http://www.nathalieschuterman.se/








So check it out if you visit Stockholm someday.


----------



## rdgldy

so-phisticated, blueberry-very nice!


----------



## YaYa3

*blueberry,* absolutely gorgeous!!  

*amymin,* the insectikas are such a beautiful cut.  congrats!  

*So,* your sigourney booties look awesome on you!  love them.


----------



## danicky

Wow, I can't keep up with this thread anymore. Too many gorgeous new shoes!! Congrats ladies!


----------



## karwood

*amymin: *They are beautiful!!
*bluberry:  *Very lovely! 
*So:*  Your Purple Sigourney are fa-bu-lous!!!!!

I just received my new CL Black Satin Paquita:


----------



## YaYa3

*karwood,* i posted on another thread about these, but i've gotta say it again:     UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## sara999

damn i LOVE THOSE karwood


----------



## karwood

Thank you *yaya and sara!!*


----------



## jh4200

Carlinha - there are no words, my dear!  What a haul!  I'm going to check out your other pics now!

Amymin, those flats are really cute, and I've always been partial to insectikas!  Congrats!

Blueberry, those are gorgeous!  I have them in black, and they are so sparkly!  The nude must be even more amazing, I bet all you can see is the crystals!

So, the purple on those is so cool!  

Karwood, those look fantastic on you!  They make your legs look so lovely!


----------



## MikaelaN

*Karwood*...those are amazing!!! They look great on you!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you everyone!


----------



## amazigrace

*karwood,* I've never seen a more gorgeous CL. And they look way beyond fabulous on your feet. I want them! I have absolutely nowhere to wear them, but I really want them! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## karwood

*amazigrace, Mikaela and jh4200:* Thank you for the lovely compliments


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood,* I was waiting to see those on someone.  They are beautiful and look great on you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love those karwood!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i love those karwood!!!


 
Naked....did you get your new shoes today? I haven't seen any pictures yet or am I missing them?


----------



## natassha68

*Karwood* - Wow, oh my, simply stunning!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yeah!!! I am glad someone got the Paquita's!! They are absolutely beautiful!

Carlinha- very nice haul!! I am glad you got the neon yoyo's! Do you find them comfy? Congrats on finally getting the Nude VPs also!!

Everyone, nice purchases!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kaeleigh said:


> Naked....did you get your new shoes today? I haven't seen any pictures yet or am I missing them?


 
I don't know if I should keep them. ... I'm scared to post


----------



## noah8077

Post them!


----------



## ceseeber

*Naked*, please post, we've all been waiting so patiently


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ceseeber said:


> *Naked*, please post, we've all been waiting so patiently


 
We'll see ... I'll try to post tomorrow because it's dark now and all the pics are turning out like poo. The excitement is so gone now though because I don't know if i will keep them.


----------



## ceseeber

oh, pooooo


----------



## surlygirl

*karwood* - Those look amazing! But I've never seen any style look anything less than stunning on you! Congrats!

*naked* - Can't wait to see what you got even though you may not keep them. Do you not love them or is the fit? Hope you feel better.


----------



## YaYa3

awww, *naked.*  how disappointing.  i've been so excited to see what you got.  PLEASE post them.  i want to know, too ... is it the fit?  or the shoe?  i'm so sorry.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm sooo behind on this thread!!! *

Karwood,* they are absolutely stunning on! 

*naked* why are you considering mot keeping them? Do they not fit properly? Or do you not like how they look on?


----------



## rilokiley

*naked*, after making me wait, you better post them!!!


----------



## pursemonkey

*Karwood*, those are insanely gorgeous! They fit like a dream and that style is HOT! 

I was hoping to post again in here but the Minibouts I ordered from Barneys are too smallHopefully something else comes along!


----------



## karwood

*naked,* we would love to see what you got. I hope you decide to post pics.

*rdgldy,naked,natassha, jimmyshoo,surly,lilmissb and pursemonkey: *

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVELY COMPLIMENTS!!!!*


----------



## samhainophobia

*karwood*!  HOT!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh wow *karwood* - they are gorgeous!!! And they look perfect on you!


----------



## gemibebe

*karwood*, the satin parquitas are so GORGEOUS!!!  It's one of the styles high on my wishlist for SS09.  I want it in the blush color BTW, have you sized up in these?


----------



## mistyknightwin

Karwood~ love, love, love them!!


----------



## karwood

*samhain, savvy,gemibebe and misty: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!*

*Gemibebe, *I got these in the same size I wear in my VPs, NPs, LG, etc. I was deciding between the blush and black, but I opted for the black. These shoes only come in Satin and unfortunately  the lighter color will easily become dirty.


----------



## MissPR08

I got this last night! I just love love pink!


----------



## angelcove

^they are so pretty!! Are those decolletes? And where did you get them? Thanks! Again, gorgeous.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ gorgeous!! i love the color!

edit: had to come back for a second look!


----------



## noah8077

Oh my, that color pick is soooooo pretty!  I want to know too, where did you pick these up?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

These are just simple white sexslings that i enhanced with swarovski crystals  I was so happy to walk down the aisle in CLs


----------



## YaYa3

*misspro,* that color is BEAUTIFUL!  love them!!  

*nerdy,* you DID that?  they are simply stunning!


----------



## amymin

*Karwood, *those are beautiful!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nerdy, WOW!! great job!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Woah, MissPR, those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*MissPR*...they are FABULOUS! Do share...what style? Where did you find them!

*Nerdy*... so crafty, they look so pretty, Best Wishes!


----------



## rilokiley

*MissPR08*- that color is so pretty!  I love it! 
*NerdyBirdy*- wow, great job!!  if CL made that shoe w/ the Swarovski crystals, it would've cost $500 more!


----------



## karwood

*MissPro: *My Gosh!!! the color is fabulous! They look amazing on you!
*Nerdy:  *Best Wishes!!!Definitely those are the most perfect CL for a bride to wear at her wedding day.

*amymin: THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## lilgooseberry

*misspro*-wow they are gorgeous! and the colour looks great on you@@
*nerdy*-they are so pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

MissPR08 - they are gorgeous!

Nerdy - that was great job with the crystals!


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve bought these JOLI NOEUD´s today for about $ 60!!!


I´ve found them in a shoe box for a different shoe ( Monty Nappa , in size 41 ) ,and this was the last pair, and no SA remembered the price because they were shoes from the summer 2008 sale , now 75 % off , and the real box & the sleeper bag was lost, so I got them for SEK 500...






And I could have that other shoe box too, so I do have a CL box for the shoes.


----------



## YaYa3

*NO WAY!!* OMG, *blueberry!*  what an awesome steal!  congrats!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## rdgldy

*MissPR*-the pink is so pretty!
*Nerdy*-you did an outstanding job on those-perfect wedding shoes
*Blueberry*-what a steal-incredible!


----------



## ronsdiva

Blueberry, what a find. Congrats.

Miss PR, love the color & they look great on you.

Nerdybirdy, those are gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*Blueberry*- incredible steal!  what a pretty color, too!


----------



## ceseeber

*Blueberry*, you made a big time score! Congratulations & thank you for sharing.


----------



## lilmissb

*blueberry* that is some deal!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' good Blueberry!  and what a deal!


----------



## MissPR08

angelcove said:


> ^they are so pretty!! Are those decolletes? And where did you get them? Thanks! Again, gorgeous.


thanks!!! i got them at my local saks in boca town center last night!
there ron rons!!


----------



## MissPR08

*nakedmosher2of3 and noah8077* thanks!!.. i picked them up at saks in town center last night..  '


----------



## MissPR08

*Yaya3*  thanks so much 

*oo_let_me_see* thanks!
*bellashoes*thanks for the complements, there ron rons suede. purchased in boca town center. last night. 
*RIlokiley* thanks 

*karwood , lilgooseberry* thanks so much
*lilnissb,  rdgldy*thanks a lot
*ronsdiva* thanks


----------



## MsFrida

*Blueberry12* - Did you get them at Nathalie Schuterman? And if so, how long will the sale last? Do you know? 

I'm going there in two/three weeks but I'm sure it'll be over by then


----------



## gemibebe

*MissPR08*, I  pink too!  It's so gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!

*Nerdy*, fabulous wedding shoes!  They're so beautiful!

*Blueberry*, great deal and they look fantastic on you!


----------



## gemibebe

Here again my latest CLs:

Red Python Arielle a Talon ankle boots:







Black Python Arielle a Talon ankle boots:






Red Patent Open Clic:






Metallic Python Simples 80:


----------



## MsFrida

Those simples are TDF


----------



## savvysgirl

*misspro* - I am in love! Those Ron Rons are stunning. I think i want some of those right now!!!

*blueberry* - Fabulous bargain!!! Gorgeous colour 

*gem* - already said it in the other thread but your buys are stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx a lot everyone!


----------



## Blueberry12

MsFrida said:


> *Blueberry12* - Did you get them at Nathalie Schuterman? And if so, how long will the sale last? Do you know?
> 
> I'm going there in two/three weeks but I'm sure it'll be over by then


 


Hi!


Yes, they are from N S.

But I think the sale will be over soon.



And there were only a few pair of sale Louboutins left yesterday:
50 % off:



One pair of black suede boots like those :

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22731


 Size 38,5


One pair of those :

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...cat000000cat205700cat211103cat211105cat221007 

About 4 pair of silver pumps :

Different sizes.  38-41.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_7sHDMAqrgo4/SGqf5zgFwXI/AAAAAAAAA5M/KTmM0jSyuPQ/fall+winter+022.jpg



One pair of those in size 41.



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2mVDVsFP_...n-louboutin-very-prive-942-peep-toe-shoes.jpg




75 % off , shoes from earlier sales:


About 4 pair of Montys in different sizes:


http://lh5.ggpht.com/_7sHDMAqrgo4/SAAqQeUv9OI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/Uy0zH3ItEcs/monty+nappa+757+sable.JPG


3 pair of yellow patent sandals , sizes 40-41.




http://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/standard/92547_1.jpg





And that´s all.


I LOVE the boots but I can´t pull the zipper all way up.






There is only a few cms , but I don´t want to force it up, cos I can damage the boots.

So I had to leave them.


----------



## MsFrida

Tack!


----------



## Blueberry12

gemibebe said:


> Here again my latest CLs:
> 
> Red Python Arielle a Talon ankle boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Python Arielle a Talon ankle boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Patent Open Clic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic Python Simples 80:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous shoes, everyone!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Great new additions, everyone!  Especially MissPR, love the pink suede!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks! It took me hours to do!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

gemibebe said:


> *MissPR08*, I  pink too!  It's so gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> *Nerdy*, fabulous wedding shoes!  They're so beautiful!
> 
> *Blueberry*, great deal and they look fantastic on you!



thanks


----------



## MissPR08

*gemebebe*  congrats!!


----------



## MissPR08

savvysgirl said:


> *misspro* - I am in love! Those Ron Rons are stunning. I think i want some of those right now!!!
> 
> thanks!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Everyone, beautiful additions!!!!  so, I went a little crazzzzzzy in the last 4 weeks buying 7 pairs....  seriously...I have NO self control!!!  I am posting only 5 of them since my last two pairs didnt get here yet.  Sorry for not the best pic quality; i cant find my camera anywhere and had to take these with my blackberry

*Ron Ron in Turquoise Suede from the TPF met-up yesterday:*





*Decollete 328(looks more like Petit Rat) in Pink Patent:*






*Very Prive Turtle Patent(thanks Kamilla!!!)*





*Ambrosina in Red crepe satin*





and finally...*VP Mouche Ricamo in black satin with beads*





PHEW!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Magda they are all amazing, WOW 7 pairs!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh my .. i'm in love with all of your new buys *Magdalena*. Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous! i love the turq. ron rons! i saw somone in the group pic with those!


----------



## samina

wow love the new additions esp turq ron rons x


----------



## mistyknightwin

Magda love all the new additions!


----------



## rdgldy

Magdalena, these are exquisite.  Can't wait to see the other 2.


----------



## tresjoliex

I love the Ambrosina.


----------



## danicky

*gemebebe,* they are all gorgeous. I love the Arielas. Congrats!!!!

*Magda,* wow girl, u are on a roll! Congrats!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Magda *They are all amazing!!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Magdalena - Yummy Ron Ron's!


----------



## babypie

*gemebebe, Magda, *gorgeous additions.


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve just bought this pair of boots from Ebay.


----------



## gemibebe

*MsFrida, Savvy, Blueberry, MissPR, danicky, babypie*, thank you so much for the compliments!  You ladies are so sweet!

*Magdalena*, wow, what great new additions and *7* in a row!!!  They are all gorgeous!!!  Can't wait for the rest of the 2 pairs!

*Blueberry*, those boots are HOT!


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats *Mag*!! WOW !! 7 pairs in 4 weeks......

Love the pink decollete !! Is this pink the same pink as the Barneys simples?? Modelling pics pls.....


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow magdalena!  nice haul!


----------



## rdgldy

Nude decoltissimos


----------



## floridasun8

rdgldy said:


> Nude decoltissimos



  I LOVE those!  Where did you find them?  and what is the heel height?  
I didnt know Decoltissimos came in Nude!  Gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Saks in NY-they had a gorgeous true red, a midnight blue and the nude.  I think they are 120, but I will check the box.


----------



## JRed

rdgldy, love the nude Decoltissimo.  It's one of his best, IMO.


----------



## lilmissb

WOW!

*gemibebe* - I love your recent haul! Love the open clic and the boots 

*magdalena* - 7 pairs???? My fave is the turquoise ron rons and pink decolletes


----------



## danicky

*rdgldy,* they are gorgeous!! I need a pair too. lol


----------



## lilmissb

*blueberry* - wow, nice score there!

*rdgldy *- I missed your nude decolts! I'm in love.....!!!!


----------



## karwood

*blueberry: *$60!!!!!! Both of your CLs are fabulous!
*magda:*  Each and every one of your new CLs are beautiful!
*gem: ALL GORGEOUS!!!*
*rdgldy: *I am in love with your Nude Decoltissimos


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## hlfinn

magdalena- love the shoes!!! i have always wanted the mouches. those are tdf!


----------



## hlp_28

rdgldy said:


> Saks in NY-they had a gorgeous true red, a midnight blue and the nude.  I think they are 120, but I will check the box.



True red??  Mine nude decolts is 100, is the red 100 or 120??


----------



## Blueberry12

rdgldy said:


> Saks in NY-they had a gorgeous true red, a midnight blue and the nude. I think they are 120, but I will check the box.


 
Your shoes are very lovely and the 2 other colours must be fantastic too.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy! love the nude decolts! worth breaking a ban for!


----------



## natassha68

*Rd*- LOVE your new nudies!!...one of my favorite old school style's


----------



## rdgldy

floridasun8 said:


> I LOVE those!  Where did you find them?  and what is the heel height?
> I didnt know Decoltissimos came in Nude!  Gorgeous!



They are 100's.


----------



## rdgldy

hlp_28 said:


> True red??  Mine nude decolts is 100, is the red 100 or 120??


They are 100's-I checked the box.


----------



## floridasun8

rdgldy said:


> They are 100's.



Thanks for checking rdgldy


----------



## *Magdalena*

*rdgldy*-congrats on your nude patent Decoltissimos...love that color!!

Thank you so much *Noah, savvysgirl, nakedmosher, samina, mistyknightwin, rdgldy, tresjoliex, Dana, Juliet, MsFrida, babypie, gemibebe, hlp_28, kuromi-chan, lilmissb, Karwood and hlfinn *for your lovely compliments.  

*hlp_28*....i think the pink patent on my decolletes is the same color as those Simples at Barneys


----------



## Drdolphin

MissPR08 said:


> I got this last night! I just love love pink!


What color are your ron rons listed as on the box?  It's a beautiful pink.  It looks lighter than fuchsia.  I might have to call for a pair.  Pink is my favorite color.


----------



## YaYa3

*magdalena,* there's nothing to say except just plain WOW!!  girl, you made one stunning haul!  i love every pair.  

*blueberry,* the boots are really cool!  i've never seen that style, but i just LOVE it!

and *rdgldy,* your nude decolts are amazing.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* yaya*!


----------



## Blueberry12

YaYa3 said:


> *blueberry,* the boots are really cool! i've never seen that style, but i just LOVE it!


 


Thanx.


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie. Here are my lovely Joli Noeud Dorcets in silver grease. I managed to get these off a lovely TPFer and I love them to bits!!! They need a bit of stretching width ways though so I'm trying out the sock trick. Still a tad tight but give it time...


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh *lilmiss* - what a gorgeous colour! And were these purchased before or during your ban


----------



## lilmissb

^They were one of my loopholes that I arranged to get before my CCLO check in!!!


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, gorgeous new additions!  Those ron rons looked so lovely on you at the meetup, so I'm so glad they went home with you!

Rdgldy, you already know how I feel about the decoltissimos...love them.

Lilmiss - those are amazing!  I love the silver grease in that style.  Keep working with the socks, you can definitely make them fit.


----------



## MissPR08

Drdolphin said:


> What color are your ron rons listed as on the box?  It's a beautiful pink.  It looks lighter than fuchsia.  I might have to call for a pair.  Pink is my favorite color.



the box says rose indien. the camera didn't capture the color right. i used the flash, maybe that's why.


----------



## MissPR08

congrats Magdalena.!!

love love the pink patent!!


----------



## sara999

oh lilmiss i'm jealous! i want those in that colour and in yellow!


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss,* those are seriously gorgeous! The color is TDF!


----------



## lulabee

*Magdalena* said:


> Everyone, beautiful additions!!!! so, I went a little crazzzzzzy in the last 4 weeks buying 7 pairs.... seriously...I have NO self control!!! I am posting only 5 of them since my last two pairs didnt get here yet. Sorry for not the best pic quality; i cant find my camera anywhere and had to take these with my blackberry
> 
> *Ron Ron in Turquoise Suede from the TPF met-up yesterday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Decollete 328(looks more like Petit Rat) in Pink Patent:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very Prive Turtle Patent(thanks Kamilla!!!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ambrosina in Red crepe satin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally...*VP Mouche Ricamo in black satin with beads*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHEW!!!!!


 Good Gawd *mags!* So gorgeous! I'm so glad to see you back here, I've been missing you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmiss I'm so glad you made that a loophole! They are to die for!


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- I love the silver grease!  gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

Gorgeous CLs everyone 

These are supposed to be my first of 2009, but long story. They are here now... my HG, black eel VP.


----------



## rilokiley

*Alice*, I love them!  so sexy!


----------



## hlp_28

*lilmissb* - Congrats !!!! They are really pretty !!


----------



## carlinha

ohh i love everyone's purchases!!!

mags, you are really making me rethink not getting the turquoise suede ron rons...

and lilmissb, i WANT those silver greasepaints sooooo BAD!!!


----------



## karwood

*lilmiss: *Love the color!! The "sock trick" should help with the stretching

*alice:* OH MY!!!!! Your Black Eel VP are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* OMG!  i've never seen that shoe in the silver grease and i just LOVE it!  absolutely gorgeous.  

*alice,* there's nothing else to say except just plain WOW!!


----------



## **shoelover**

MY UHG are here and i  them to bits!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ do u think it's too much toe cleavage?


----------



## YaYa3

*shoelover,* NO!  it's not too much toe cleavage.  they're so gorgeous!  wear them knowing you look like a million bucks!  congratulations!!


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you^^. i'll have to glue these to my feet since i shouldn't really have bought them. i had to plea & beg to justify these beauties to my DH.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks* lilmissb* and *karwood* for the compliments!

*rdgldy*, love the nude! 

*lilmissb*, they're so gorgeous!  Congrats!

*Alice* and *shoelover*, congrats on getting your HGs!!!  *shoelover*, the toe cleavage looks just right!


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you gemibebe for your comment. i'm sure with positive comments i will pluck up the courage to wear them out eventually.


----------



## archygirl

**shoelover** said:


> ^^ do u think it's too much toe cleavage?


 
No, that is how they fit, shoe twin!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Jenn*, *sara* (yellow is divine too!), *lula*, *naked*, *hlp*, *carlinha*, *karwood*,* yaya* & *gemibebe* 

*Alice* those eel VP's are super HOT! I want me a pair too!!! Can I ask how much? I know the eel clichy price (I love those too)

*shoelover* - EB rolandos!  I'm personally not a fan of toe cleavage but for those I would put up with it and get my sexy on!!!


----------



## sakura

*lilmissb*, the eel VPs are $845 at Saks.


----------



## javaboo

*lissmissb*:  They look fab on you! Have you try them on with your Ash HL yet?

*Alice*:  Yummmmmmy

*shoelover*: I'm so glad you finally got your HG!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Additions Ladies!!


----------



## Noegirl05

My deal of the centuy Saks NY $147


----------



## rilokiley

*shoelover*- gorgeous!  I  them!
*Noegirl*- beautiful color, and what a great deal!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

thanks  *Yaya, Miss PR and lulabee...*missed you, too girlfriend 

*Carlinha*-it's still time to get them...did they have your size?

*Lilmissb*-love your new Noed Dorcet pumps!  they are so dreamy!!! i have them in red and yellow but never even knew they came in this color...
*Alice*-your new eel VPs are breathtaking!  TDF  
*Shoelover*-what a beautiful pair of EB Rolandos!  I love the toe cleavage
*Noegirl*-what an amazing deal!


----------



## ive_flipped

My first pair...simple and will go well with my LV's


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sakura*, yeesh, another one on the list...need aircon first!

*java*, I think I'm gonna try the ash HL with it tonight...stay tuned!!! Can't wait, will be fab...

*noegirl*, talk about bargain! Congrats on your great scouting skills!

Thanks **Magdalena*!* I think yellow or red might be the next colour on my list!

Well done *i've_flipped* on your first pair!


----------



## YaYa3

*noe,* what an AWESOME deal on such an AWESOME bootie!  girl, you scored BIG!!  

*flipped,* great first pair!  they'll look prefect with LVs!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *rilokiley*, *karwood*, *YaYa*, *gemibebe*,* lilmissb*, *javaboo*, and **Magdalena**.

*lilmissb*, I actually paid $895 for them from Saks.


----------



## rdgldy

*Lilmissb*,* Alice*,* Shoelover*,* Noegirl*,* ive flipped, *such beautiful, beautiful shoes.
Noe, you got the most amazing bargain!


----------



## karwood

*shoelover: *Love those EB Rolando. I also have the same pair with same amount of toe cleavage.
*noegirl:  *What a steal!!!! They are fabulous!
*ive_flipped: *Congrats on your first pair!! They are lovely


----------



## ive_flipped

thanks everyone  the best part was I paid almost NOTHING for them at barney's in Las Vegas. After baby is born I will treat myself to a few more pairs. CL's are sooooooooooooooo nice. I have been drooling over all of the pairs on here. I am shoe addict so it's going to be hard to not put my DH in the poor house now with an LV and CL addiction ha ha ha


----------



## lilmissb

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *rilokiley*, *karwood*, *YaYa*, *gemibebe*,* lilmissb*, *javaboo*, and **Magdalena**.
> 
> *lilmissb*, I actually paid $895 for them from Saks.


 
That's not much more now that they've had the price hike. Yay!

Thanks* rdgldy*!


----------



## Kamilla850

*Magdalena* said:


> Everyone, beautiful additions!!!!  so, I went a little crazzzzzzy in the last 4 weeks buying 7 pairs....  seriously...I have NO self control!!!  I am posting only 5 of them since my last two pairs didnt get here yet.  Sorry for not the best pic quality; i cant find my camera anywhere and had to take these with my blackberry
> 
> *Ron Ron in Turquoise Suede from the TPF met-up yesterday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Decollete 328(looks more like Petit Rat) in Pink Patent:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very Prive Turtle Patent(thanks Kamilla!!!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ambrosina in Red crepe satin*


Oh my    What gorgeous shoes you got!  I'm glad that you love the tortoise VPs, enjoy!  Where did you find the red ambrosina, I have the nm link bookmarked and check it daily, but I can never find my size.  Want to trade?


----------



## BellaShoes

congrats on your first CL purchase ive_flipped!


----------



## BellaShoes

holy canoli magdalena!! What a haul of CL's! Congrats...love the pink patent


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

EB suede rolandos 

noe .. what a STEAL!!!!


----------



## justkell

Kamilla - I sent back a pair of the red ambrosina in a 38 that i bought at NM.com a little over a week ago so they should be popping back up soon...hope this is your size


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you archygirl, lilmissb, javaboo, mistyknightwin, rilokiley, *Magdalena*, karwood, nakedmosher2of3: : for u all.  I'm on looking at em'. Still can't believe i have a pair! shall be wearing em' in a while to strech out the toe box.


----------



## **shoelover**

Noegirl05 they look fab on U!..seeing them makes me want a pair. :blink:


----------



## **shoelover**

ive_flipped congrats!...look forward to seeing many more yummy shoes.


----------



## lulabee

Noegirl05 said:


> My deal of the centuy Saks NY $147


 Holy hell *noe*!!!!! I loooove those on you! The price! Lucky girl!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kamilla850 said:


> Oh my  What gorgeous shoes you got! I'm glad that you love the tortoise VPs, enjoy! Where did you find the red ambrosina, I have the nm link bookmarked and check it daily, but I can never find my size. Want to trade?


 
*Kamilla*, thanks sweetie!  I found the red Ambrosinas last week on NM.com for about $400.  *Justkell*-they are probably the ones you returned..hehe -they are 38 as well.


----------



## surlygirl

So many beautiful new additions ...*
Magdalena* - amazing haul!!! The suede ron rons were perfect on you! The red Ambrosinas are gorgeous!
*rdgldy* - Love the nude decolts! They were amazing on you!
*lilmissb* - The silver greasepaint are my fav in that style! Love them!
*Alice* - Black eel VPs?!?!? What? Where? When?!! LOL! They are absolutely fabulous. Love, love, love them. Those are going on my list!
*shoelover* - Congrats on your HG! They look great!
*noe* - Love the C'est Moi, especially in that color! They are gorgeous on you! Congrats!
*i've flipped -* Congrats on your first pair! Enjoy!


----------



## LoubouLush

*Noe* what a steal they look fab on you!  I have mine ordered and thought I had a bargain til I saw this!!


----------



## Blueberry12

My new Yoyospina pumps:
































60 % off!


----------



## jh4200

Alice - love the black eel - they're so hot on you!
shoelover - Congrats on getting your HG! They're beautiful.
noe - I said it already at the meetup, but I adore those on you - the color is just perfect!
i've flipped - congrats on your first (of many!) pairs!  and great deal!
blueberry - another great deal and gorgeous pair!


----------



## HalieB

Geeeee.....new pink ones.  My Manolos came today too.


----------



## surlygirl

blueberry - those look so pretty!
halieB - fabulous! love the color!


----------



## amazigrace

*halie*, I love the new pink shoes - they are perfect for you and look so fabulous on your feet. Good for you! You deserve these shoes!

And *noe*, I LOVE your booties. They are so beautiful and look beautiful on you!


----------



## justkell

*Mag- *That's too funny! I didn't ever receive an email from NM saying they had received my return. But, if those are the same shoe, damn they work fast!


----------



## floridasun8

HalieB said:


> Geeeee.....new pink ones.  My Manolos came today too.



WOW, what a hot shoe!   those!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* surly!*

Nice shoes *blueberry & HalieB!!!*


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Halie* I love them! So fun and fresh!

*Noe*, Your C'est Mois look divine on you!

Gorgeous, *Blueberry*! I love the steel heels!


----------



## Blueberry12

HalieB said:


> Geeeee.....new pink ones. My Manolos came today too.


 



Lovely!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Surlygirl, Jh4200,lilmissb, JetSetGo!


----------



## love_savvy

I don't know the name of these but they are the best little pink flats.  I adore them.






And the Insectika


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love the shoes and GORGEOUS pics!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the perforated ballerinas!!! Great pics, are you a photographer?


----------



## MsFrida

Love the Insectikas, and the photos are amazing


----------



## tresjoliex

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## karwood

Fabulous shoes, *blueberry, halie and love_savvy!*


----------



## love_savvy

thank you JetSetGo, lilmissb, MsFrida and Karwood!

lilmissb - I am a part time photographer who loves taking pictures of her shoes! 

tresjoliex - Canon EOS 40D


http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=152137


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Karwood!


----------



## Blueberry12

love_savvy said:


> I don't know the name of these but they are the best little pink flats. I adore them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Insectika


 


Lovely shoes and great pix!


----------



## lilmissb

love_savvy said:


> thank you JetSetGo, lilmissb, MsFrida and Karwood!
> 
> lilmissb - I am a part time photographer who loves taking pictures of her shoes!
> 
> tresjoliex - Canon EOS 40D


 
That's SLR I was looking at!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvy love the pics and the shoes!


----------



## Lady Vee

**shoelover** said:


> MY UHG are here and i  them to bits!


 
OMG shoelover how did I miss this - you kept me in the dark (or rather I wasn't online LOL)!  You little star you finally went for it and you look FANTASTIC!!!  I  these too and may end up being a shoe triplet but as we are nearly the same size..........  Did you get the 36.5?  I need the 36 and you know my one true love is a violet colour but maybe we can go out together in EB rolandos one day!

I'm so happy for you and the cleavage is perfect, in fact they are perfect congrats so pleased for you honey pie


----------



## gemibebe

*Noegirl05*, what a great deal!  Congrats!  They look gorgeous!

*ive_flipped*, congrats on your first pair and look forward to the many pairs to come! 

*Blueberry*, I love the Yoyospina!  They look so sexy! I grabbed the same pair as well last year, so now we're Yoyospina twins 

*HalieB*, what a stunning pink! I'm loving it!

*love_savvy*, great pics and shoes!  The Insectika looks really elegant!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am sooo surprised! Found these posted on the HTF thread... for $130 very lightly worn soles...add zip soles and good as new...so I thought hey, why not...

They arrived today and they are really pretty!!! Great for a special occassion pump....Who knew?!?!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They're gorgeous on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks laureen! I just cannot believe how pretty they actually are and what a STEAL! The pump itself is in perfect condition.... 

Here is another pic with a flash... the spots are on my mirror not the shoe:ninja:


----------



## Stinas

Blue - Those are soo cute!
Haile - Love the pink!
Love Savvy - The pink are Ballerinette...I have them in black.  They are sooo cute!  I wish I grabbed the pink too!
Bella - I had my eye on those too!  They look soooo much better on!  congrats on a great steal!


----------



## rdgldy

Bella, those are stunning!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella*, what a bargain!!! And they look soooo good on you!


----------



## Blueberry12

gemibebe said:


> *Blueberry*, I love the Yoyospina! They look so sexy! I grabbed the same pair as well last year, so now we're Yoyospina twins


 

I agree.


The Yoyospina is hot!


----------



## Blueberry12

The Alta Perlas I´ve bought on Ebay last week are here:


----------



## karwood

*Bella: *$130!!!!!!! OMG!! What a steal! They are sooo beautiful!!
*blueberry: *Your Alta Perlas are elegant and lovely. Congrats


----------



## amymin

love_savvy said:


> thank you JetSetGo, lilmissb, MsFrida and Karwood!
> 
> lilmissb - I am a part time photographer who loves taking pictures of her shoes!
> 
> tresjoliex - Canon EOS 40D



How do you like the 40D? I bought the 30D right before the 40D was offered and am wondering if I made a mistake. I guess it is a little late at this point though...


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Karwood!


----------



## _Danielle_

Great new addition from all of you Ladies


----------



## lilmissb

*blueberry* they rock!


----------



## archygirl

Bella, what a DEAL! They look incredible on you, enjoy!


----------



## fmd914

There is no way I can catch up and name everyone!!!  But LOVELY additions.  I am so happy to see all of the fabulous colors and exotic materials that everyone is purchasing!  I am so a fan of it all.   Congrats on all of the HGs, limited colors and styles that everyone is obtaining!  Great times!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow... thank you, thank you, thank you to all of our lovely ladies... 

*Stinas*... I could absolutely picture you in these too! Funny, I agree, they did look really odd in the auction. I went back and checked them a couple of times on eBay, tried to find any pics of fellow tPF'ers modeling this CL style in the past and then said..what the heck...$130! I'll go for it!! Can believe the deal

*rdgldy, lilmissb* and *karwood*...thanks

*karwood*, I have to thank our own *speedah* for the call out on the HTF thread..... Nice catch!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, good lord, *bella!*  i saw those, but had no idea how beautiful they would be on.  they are GORGEOUS!!  congratulations, girl!!


----------



## rilokiley

*BellaShoes*- they are so pretty!  perfect with a LBD :okay:


----------



## kuromi-chan

Bella - those are absolutely gorgeous!  and what a steal!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Bella*-LOVE your new shoes!!! gorgeous....and what an amazing deal you got! congrats!!!

I just posted these in my own thread, but here are my newest additions:

Armadillo in Blue multicolor satin






and Sometimes in Silver Nappa


----------



## Noegirl05

hahahah Magdalena... you didn't last very long honey! Beautiful though!!! They are gonna look soo hot on you!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> *blueberry* they rock!


 

Thanx.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice ones *Magda*! They're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Schnuggeli

My new babies!!!  them  them  them!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^They're DIVINE *Schnuggeli*!!!  

Did you go TTS on them?


----------



## Schnuggeli

^^ Thank you, *lilmissb*. Yes, I did  But I compared them with my blue glitter VPs, they seem half size smaller. Strange but fit!!!


----------



## floridasun8

Schnuggeli said:


> My new babies!!!  them  them  them!!!!!!!!



GORGEOUS!! I'm still trying to find a pair in my size (36). Would you mind sharing where you found them?


----------



## Schnuggeli

^^ Thank you, *floridasun8*.

I've bought them on eBay... Not a nice experience though...


----------



## floridasun8

Schnuggeli said:


> ^^ Thank you, *floridasun8*.
> 
> I've bought them on eBay... Not a nice experience though...



Uh oh, sorry about your experience. I'll keep looking on eBay then...was just kinda hoping someone had some luck at a boutique. LOL
Enjoy them!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Noegirl05 said:


> hahahah Magdalena... you didn't last very long honey! Beautiful though!!! They are gonna look soo hot on you!


 
haha...i know....but this is it!!! i swear!  the only thing im buying this year is a red jumbo and maybe one or two SO's. After that,  im going on a 11 MONTH BAN!!! it's gotta stop


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous new pairs *Mag *and *S*!!! Love the armadillos and the nude VPs


----------



## lulabee

*Bella* they are TDF!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Gorgeous new additions ladies!!!*


----------



## Cerina

Oh my God, I just love everyones new additions It was a trill looking back in this thread, I just don't have time to comment every one of you
Here are my new gold/pink python Oh My Slings, bought of a lovely TPF member that I can't thank enough for being such a perfect seller 
Dreamdoll, THANK YOU!!
Just love these shoes, can't wait for summer to get here!
(PS, sorry for my crappy pics, I'll post better ones later - off to work now)


----------



## YaYa3

*magdalena,* i LOVE your new additions!  girl, you've created quite an amazing collection!  

*schnuggeli,* your VPs are absolutely gorgeous and they look so beautiful on you!  your modeling pics are wonderful!  

*cerina,* congrats on the pythons!  WOW!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Magdalena*- love the Armadillos!  they are so pretty in the multi blue 

*Schnuggeli*- gorgeous!!  they look perfect on you! 

*Cerina*- I love the python in that color.  beautiful choice


----------



## dreamdoll

Cerina said:


> Oh my God, I just love everyones new additions It was a trill looking back in this thread, I just don't have time to comment every one of you
> Here are my new gold/pink python Oh My Slings, bought of a lovely TPF member that I can't thank enough for being such a perfect seller
> Dreamdoll, THANK YOU!!
> Just love these shoes, can't wait for summer to get here!
> (PS, sorry for my crappy pics, I'll post better ones later - off to work now)


 

*Cerina* - you're most welcome!! So happy to see the pythons in good hands!!


----------



## ronsdiva

Here are me & my metallikas today.


----------



## YaYa3

lovin' those booties, *rons!!!*


----------



## karwood

*Magda:  *Your Armadillo and Sometimes are beautiful. Congrats!
*Schnuggeli: *Your Nude VPs look absolutely gorgeous on you
*Cerina: *Your Python Oh My Slings are DIVINE
*rons: *I love your booties


----------



## love_savvy

*Schnuggeli  - *so so pretty!  I really want a pair of nude Louboutins.  Love that you and I are the same size too!  I don't know about you but I have the worst time finding them in my size!


----------



## love_savvy

amymin said:


> How do you like the 40D? I bought the 30D right before the 40D was offered and am wondering if I made a mistake. I guess it is a little late at this point though...



I love it!  But it is my first DSLR so I don't have much to compare to.  I am really just saving up to get a 5D at this point.  Am needing the full frame.


----------



## downrabbithole

Rons Rons!


----------



## amymin

love_savvy said:


> I love it!  But it is my first DSLR so I don't have much to compare to.  I am really just saving up to get a 5D at this point.  Am needing the full frame.



I would kill for the 5D. A friend has it and it takes amazing shots. I feel like I couldn't justify the price because I'm just a hobbyist. What lens did you use for your shoe photos? I've been using the Canon EF 35mm, because I love the depth of field it creates.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Additions Ladies!!


----------



## lilmissb

Schnuggeli said:


> ^^ Thank you, *floridasun8*.
> 
> I've bought them on eBay... Not a nice experience though...



Did you buy them off thekubrick? I notice that they had some in 35.
*
Cerina* love the pythons!!!

*rons*, I need me some metallikas....

Oh and someone had ron rons...love 'em!


----------



## Schnuggeli

lilmissb said:


> Did you buy them off thekubrick? I notice that they had some in 35.




Yes, I did.


----------



## gemibebe

*Shirli*, the nude VPs are Gorgeous!

*Cerina*, I love pythons too!  This pair is a dream!

*ronsdiva* and *downrabbithole*, those shoes are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

YaYa3 said:


> oh, good lord, *bella!* i saw those, but had no idea how beautiful they would be on. they are GORGEOUS!! congratulations, girl!!


 
 Thank you!!!! Thank you *yaya, rilo, magdalena*...all of our fabulous ladies for your wonderful thoughts

*Cerina*... your python oh my slings are beautiful!

*Schnuggeli.....* Oh.... My..... GAAAAAAAAA* *

*Magdalena....* Holy CL!! What a haul Love your Armadillos and Silver Sometimes! Congrats!


----------



## Noegirl05

Here is my newest pair!
Black kid Rolando!


----------



## rilokiley

*Schnuggeli*- what happened with the transaction? 

*Noegirl*- absolutely beautiful.  I really like them in black kid


----------



## rdgldy

Love the rolandos!


----------



## YaYa3

love them, *noe!!*


----------



## pursemonkey

So much pretty!! Love everyone's additions!


----------



## carlinha

Schnuggeli said:


> ^^ Thank you, *floridasun8*.
> 
> I've bought them on eBay... Not a nice experience though...


 
schnuggeli!!!!  i am glad to see thekubrick came through... lovely authentic shoes right??!?!?!  i am kinda regretting returning the gold tip VPs... cuz they're so rare and i don't know if i will ever find them again...

but i am glad to see the heartache paid off!!!

all's well that ends well...


----------



## lilmissb

*Noe*, great rolandos! Love them in kid!!!


----------



## sakura

Wow, so many fabulous shoes!    Congrats everyone!


----------



## Cerina

Thank you for your compliments! 
-Noegirl, those Rolandos are hot! Love them in kid leather, and you look so good in them! Congrats!


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyones new additions are gorgeous and fabulous 

* Bella* - i'm not keen on this style but they look lovely on you!

* Blueberry* - Gorgeous!! 

* Magdalena* - I WANT ALL YOUR NEW SHOES!!!! They silver sometimes are stunning. 

* Schnuggeli* - Beautiful! I think i need some nudes this year.

*Cerina* - The pythons are gorgeous!

Love the kid Rolandos *Noe*!


----------



## **shoelover**

all so mouth  shoes!


----------



## Chins4

1st pair of 2009 - White Pony Decolletes with Lizard Heel & Trim







Seen here playing with their Decollete buddies - Miss Red Karey, Miss Black Patent and Miss Cow


----------



## *Magdalena*

Chins4 said:


> 1st pair of 2009 - White Pony Decolletes with Lizard Heel & Trim


 
OMG, CHINSSSSSSSS....I am so jealous! i love these...they are stunning!!!  did you find them on ebay?? congrats


----------



## *Magdalena*

Noegirl05 said:


> Here is my newest pair!
> Black kid Rolando!


 
sexxxy!!!!  these look amazing on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Chins they're gorgeous! Are they giraffe or cow decolletes I spot???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chins i'm so glad you got them! they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks ladies 

Magda - yes, they were a Fleabay purchase 

lilmiss, the other pair are cow print  What can I say? I have a thing for pony - better pics in my collection thread.


----------



## lulabee

*noe,* Those rolandos look so gorgeous on you! Want them!!!
*chins,* There are no words!


----------



## lilmissb

Chins, those cow print decolletes are TDF! I love 'em! And if you were the same size as me I'd seriously be tempted to roll you for them....


----------



## rilokiley

*Chins*- so unique!  and I love all your Decolletes... congrats!


----------



## danicky

Great new shoes ladies!!!!


----------



## karwood

*Noe; *I love your Black Kid Rolando! I had the same pair and returned them. At that time I thought I had too many black CLs and my collection was lacking color.  Nowadays, I totally miss them!
*chins: Beautiful!!! *You seriously have a gorgeous collection of Decolletes!!


----------



## natassha68

*Noe*-  your new Ro's !, they look so hot in leather !

*Chins*- Congrat's on the decollete's !!... I've eyed those sooo many time's, next time I spot a pair, I'm gonna make them mine


----------



## natassha68

My New and only CL wedge's


----------



## BellaShoes

*Noe*... love your new ro's!
*Chins*....what a fabulous shoe! Love the heel...perfect!
*Natassha*... perfect summer wedge! Congrats...very pretty!


----------



## canismajor

They're so puurrty!   Congrats!!


Chins4 said:


> 1st pair of 2009 - White Pony Decolletes with Lizard Heel & Trim


----------



## YaYa3

*chins,* your pony decolletes are GORGEOUS!!!  congratulations on such a stunning pair!  

*natassha,* WOW!  i've never seen those CL wedges, but i LOVE them!


----------



## noah8077




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhh noah!! lookin sasssy!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*natassha*, wow, wedges look good on you!

*noah*!!!! Whoa you badass!!! So that's what you escaped for!


----------



## natassha68

*Bella,YaYa & Lilmissb,*Thank's for the lovely comment's


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks ladies... I simply love them! I think I need a few more colors!

Natassha~ I love those wedges ahhh I think I need them and a great price!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy ..... Noah! NICE! You know how I feel about AQ's...you look FABULOUS!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah, girl!!!*  oh, WOW!!  they look amazing on you and SUCH a hot shoe!  congratulations on a FABULOUS buy!!


----------



## MissPR08

*NOAH*  those are super HOT!!


----------



## Schnuggeli

*Noah*, they look fab on you! I'd love to see more pics of your Astraqueens from other angles.


----------



## archygirl

noah8077 said:


>


 
WOOHOO! As Vicki would say on RHC...


----------



## ebayBAGS

*Noah* -- those look so hot!! I need me some AQ


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Purchases Everyone!!!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

My newbies!


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddict! They are gorgeous! I love pewter...are they comfy?


----------



## dreamdoll

*Chins*, pony is TDF!

*Noah*, those are amazing! 

*Shoeaddict*, gotta say I love the pewter too!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats on everyones new pairs!!!!
Love them all very much!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> shoeaddict! They are gorgeous! I love pewter...are they comfy?


 Thanks lah! They're actually bronze believe or not - and I am road testing them tonight so will let you know.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

dreamdoll said:


> *Chins*, pony is TDF!
> 
> *Noah*, those are amazing!
> 
> *Shoeaddict*, gotta say I love the pewter too!


 Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Really??? Looks like pewter. ush: Lemme know how you go!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Natassha* - Not a fan of the wedges but they do look fab on you!

*Noah* - Those astras are gorgeous

*Shoeaddict* - Gorgeous yoyo's. Love the colour


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the color of the yoyos!


----------



## karwood

*Nat: *Those are going to be perfect for the summer. 
*Noah: * Those are fierce!!
*shoeaddict: *Never knew the Yoyos came in Pewter. They are  VERY lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Cerina

Got a pair of loubs in the mail, and I just love them! 
Paid $170 for them on ebay 
I think they are so fairytale-like, don't know why but they make me think of knights and heroes and castles - and true love I know, I know - I'm strange!! Don't have a clue what outfits to wear them with though, if you have any ideas let me know! 
(modeling pics will come after I get my pedicure done..)


----------



## dreamdoll

Cerina said:


> Got a pair of loubs in the mail, and I just love them!
> Paid $170 for them on ebay
> I think they are so fairytale-like, don't know why but they make me think of knights and heroes and castles - and true love I know, I know - I'm strange!! Don't have a clue what outfits to wear them with though, if you have any ideas let me know!
> (modeling pics will come after I get my pedicure done..)


 
V pretty! what a steal!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the dragon.... congrats Cerina!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Cerina said:


> Got a pair of loubs in the mail, and I just love them!
> Paid $170 for them on ebay
> I think they are so fairytale-like, don't know why but they make me think of knights and heroes and castles - and true love I know, I know - I'm strange!! Don't have a clue what outfits to wear them with though, if you have any ideas let me know!
> (modeling pics will come after I get my pedicure done..)



Cerina....love them!  The red is beautiful and the dragon adds a fantastic touch. What a great style - never seen them before!  You are lucky to find such an unusual CL!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you to everyone who commented on my shoes, I love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

My new-to-me black suede Babels!!!! They are absolutely PERFECT!!!!

WOOO HOOOOOO! Thanks Laureen for the fabulous CL's

Here is their 1st pic.... just out of the box


----------



## archygirl

BellaShoes said:


> My new-to-me black suede Babels!!!! They are absolutely PERFECT!!!!
> 
> WOOO HOOOOOO! Thanks Laureen for the fabulous CL's
> 
> Here is their 1st pic.... just out of the box


Congrats Bella, I know you were waiting patiently for them! They look so wonderful on you


----------



## laureenthemean

*Bella*, they look perfect on you!  I was sad they didn't work for me, but seeing them look so great on you makes me happy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Archy!!! I don't know if 'patiently' is what my post man would have called it:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

laureenthemean said:


> *Bella*, they look perfect on you! I was sad they didn't work for me, but seeing them look so great on you makes me happy!


----------



## BagsR4Me

*GASP* *Bella*, those are Fabulous! And they look great on you. I really, really want Babels...


----------



## samina

Wow bella they are FAB!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *BR4M*! They were the cause of my CCLO breakdown...without a doubt

*Samina*.... thank you so much! They mark my very first CL 'Tall' Boot...


----------



## MissPR08

oh my this thread is  dangerous.! 

*Bellashoes* those boots are sexy hot! congrats


----------



## YaYa3

*bella!!*  OMG!  those look just fabulous on you, and it makes me happy that laureen is happy!  it worked out beautifully for both of you!  YAY!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous Bella!


----------



## samhainophobia

Oh wow, *Bella*.  They look great!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> ^^Really??? Looks like pewter. ush: Lemme know how you go!!!


 Thanks - they were fine! Totally comfy, no dramas. As for the colour, it definitely says "bronze patent" on the box but they do look a bit pewter-ish as well. But definitely more brownish than silverish I would say. They are so much prettier IRL too, fotos don't do em justice!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Congrats *Bella*, those boots are HOT!


----------



## karwood

*Cerina: *Very Very lovely!
*Bella: *Those boots were made for you!! Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## lilmissb

*Cerina*, that was the steal of the century!!

*Bella!!!*  *sigh* Need some babels now...

*shoeaddict*, glad you had a great night in them! Where did you go?


----------



## rilokiley

*Bella*- they are amazing!  black boots are definitely next on my list.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Thanks *lilmissb!* Actually just had a pretty quiet one in Paddington.


----------



## lilmissb

There are some nice places in Paddington. It doesn't really matter where you are as long as you have a good time and you look fabulous! I think you ticked all the boxes!!!


----------



## natassha68

*Noe,Savvysgirl & Karwood *.. Thanks for the nice comments!

*Bella*- They are TDF on you !!!, Boot twin


----------



## natassha68

Here's my new Hyper Prive's  in Pink , sorry for the messy mirror, my 2 and a half year old was drawing on it lol !patent


----------



## BellaShoes

*misspro, samhainophobia, naked, shoeaddict, karwood*.... thank you for all of you wonderfully kind words....

*yaya*...thanks! It's always nice buying pre-loved from a fellow devotee

Perhaps a graduation present for *lilmissb*??

Thanks* Rilo!!!!* Not to enable a fellow CCLO'er but I will for these... as they are a MUST HAVE

Hey boot twin *Natassha*!! Aren't they fabulous? Now I know why you have several:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

Natassha your hyper prives are FUN!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*natassha!*  WOW!!  those hyper prives are GORGEOUS!!  they look amazing on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow natassha! I am in awe!


----------



## lilmissb

Natassha the HP's rock! I'm starting to really love that cutesy pink....oh no!

Maybe Bella, maybe....I'll def be on the lookout now that summer's almost over here...


----------



## shoeaddict1979

lilmissb said:


> There are some nice places in Paddington. It doesn't really matter where you are as long as you have a good time and you look fabulous! I think you ticked all the boxes!!!


Awwwwwww


----------



## compulsivepurse

*Shoeaddict* &#8211; the pewter yoyos are lovely! I wear my yoyos more than any other pairs.
*Cerina* &#8211; what a beautiful, unique pair! I love them!
*BellaShoes*, those babels are killer on you!
*Natassha* &#8211; Hyper Prives! In Pink! I loooove the color and how they look on you!

Thanks for the pics, all!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *compulsive*... I am really happy with them and they fit absolutely perfect!

*lilmissb*.... I have been longing for black Babels for sometime now but it is painfully obvious such a great 'staple' boot was not going on sale anytime soon...when I came across Laureen's on eBay...._and in my size_... I didn't even hesitate.... easy decision.... BIN!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WOW!!! THOSE LOOK AMAZING ON YOU!!! So sexy!!



BellaShoes said:


> My new-to-me black suede Babels!!!! They are absolutely PERFECT!!!!
> 
> WOOO HOOOOOO! Thanks Laureen for the fabulous CL's
> 
> Here is their 1st pic.... just out of the box


----------



## lilmissb

^^So true *Bella*...I really like the burgundy ginervas that thekubrick had on eBay but they're auctions have been pulled so many times I'm beginning to think they're dodgy!!! I wigged out for a minute when I saw them cos I thought her's were grey not black...must have been my memory playing tricks on me! I'll start a little fund for boots methinks. Although I worry about my calves as they're quite large. You can see that when I post my outfits.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Natassha - those HPs look amazing on you!! I tried on some yesterday and was quite surprised that I loved them on and even in the same pink that I didn't like the Rolando's in!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

You are fabulous *jimmy*, thank you!

*lilmissb*.... laureen used a flash in the pics so you are right they definitely looked grey in some pics..but rest assured, they are jet black! Oh, and FYI...the top of the shaft measures 14 inches round...


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bella* The Babels are gorgeous on you!!!

*Natassha* Your Hyper Prives are so fun!


----------



## taydev

natassha68 said:


> Here's my new Hyper Prive's  in Pink , sorry for the messy mirror, my 2 and a half year old was drawing on it lol !patent


 WOW!! I was iffy about the hyper prives when i saw them on NM and BG website but they look great on!! the pink looks so good with the grey skinnys *natassha!*


----------



## HalieB

MEOW......love those shoes!!!

Here are my new one.


----------



## lilmissb

BellaShoes said:


> You are fabulous *jimmy*, thank you!
> 
> *lilmissb*.... laureen used a flash in the pics so you are right they definitely looked grey in some pics..but rest assured, they are jet black! Oh, and FYI...the top of the shaft measures 14 inches round...




Thanks Bella. I'm going to measure...


----------



## lilmissb

Halie! I love the lady grants. They are gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*natassha*- wow!  they were made for you!!


----------



## thisismisschris

Wow... I've been MIA from this thread for a little while, and I don't think I have the patience to go back all the way to really catch up, but you ladies have definitely acquired some amazing shoes!!

*Noah*, your Astraqueens are TDF!!!

*ShoeAddict*, love the Yoyos!!!

*Cerina*, LOVE those shoes!! Amazing find!

*Bella*, those Babels are HOTTT!!! They look fierce on you!

*Natassha*, your pink Hyper Prives are AMAZING!!! I don't think I could pull those off, but you look awesome in them... And paired with the skinny jeans, they're hot!

*HalieB*, beautiful!!


----------



## samhainophobia

*Halie*, they are fab!  I know I voted for the black with gray toe cap, but those are gorgeous!  Can I change my vote?


----------



## floridasun8

HalieB said:


> MEOW......love those shoes!!!
> 
> Here are my new one.



LOVE  them!  I knew I had good taste    j/k

They look a lot better on than they do by themselves too...but they look hot on.  Enjoy them!


----------



## **shoelover**

natassha68 looking hot! very nice!


----------



## **shoelover**

bella ur boots look amazing on u! congrats!


----------



## karwood

*Nat: *You have totally made me reconsidered the Hyper Prive in Pink. Initially when this style came out, I did not like them in the bright colors. Now I am really starting to love them!!!  They look FABULOUS on you!!

*Halie: *They are VERY lovely


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the new CL's everyone.

*Natassha* - OMG is all i can think of saying! LOVE them 

*Bella* - They are perfect!


----------



## archygirl

Just purchased these...possibly for Valentine's Day (if I don't wear my fuschia Suede fontanettes). Thanks to the ladies in the Authenticate these thread!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400028501355&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous archy!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> gorgeous archy!


 
Thanks, shoe twin!
 I was eyeing the black ones on ebay, but Surly was interested to I figured I have enough black for now, and the nude ones would be great for the holiday. You and I should work out a borrowing scheme...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> Thanks, shoe twin!
> I was eyeing the black ones on ebay, but Surly was interested to I figured I have enough black for now, and the nude ones would be great for the holiday. You and I should work out a borrowing scheme...


 
definately! hehehe ... i'm still waiting for when you tire of your rolandos  .. what size are they by the way?

I was looking at those too but I don't do the pointy toe too well... I'm looking forward to pics, they will look AWESOME on Valentines.


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> definately! hehehe ... i'm still waiting for when you tire of your rolandos  .. what size are they by the way?
> 
> I was looking at those too but I don't do the pointy toe too well... I'm looking forward to pics, they will look AWESOME on Valentines.
> 
> Do you have a collection thread yet? I think you have enough for one...


 
I do have a collection thread, but I should update it since I am pondering another purchase....my rolandos are 40, and the right shoe is a bit big....I may sell them to purchase a pair of barbie rolandos (those pink patent ones at Saks)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I just searched for it and had a good drool... I totally forgot you had the turq. ron rons!! 

barbie rolandos?!?!  i love those too!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I just searched for it and had a good drool... I totally forgot you had the turq. ron rons!!
> 
> barbie rolandos?!?!  i love those too!


 
me too! which is why I may part with the EB suedes to gain the barbie ones! I am watching yellow suede babels too.....the turquoise ron rons are awesome. I wore them the other night with my jeans and Chanel fantasy tweed jacket and the color matched the turquoise threads in there exactly. I would have posted a photo, but my battery on my camera died. 
I am out again on Tuesday and am weariing almost same outfit, will post then.


----------



## natassha68

*Bella, Yaya, NakedMosher, Lilmissb, Compulsive, Jimmyshoo (I agree !), Jetset, Tavdev, Rilo, Thisismisschriss, Shoelover, Karwood (agree,they are not cute in stock photo's, I also dont ever go for colors! ), Savvysgirl* Thank you Ladies soo much for all the nice comment's on my Hyper Prive'syou are all very sweet !


----------



## archygirl

natassha68 said:


> *Bella, Yaya, NakedMosher, Lilmissb, Compulsive, Jimmyshoo (I agree !), Jetset, Tavdev, Rilo, Thisismisschriss, Shoelover, Karwood (agree,they are not cute in stock photo's, I also dont ever go for colors! ), Savvysgirl* Thank you Ladies soo much for all the nice comment's on my Hyper Prive'syou are all very sweet !


 
OMG I totally forgot to say that I was drooling over your hyper prives *natassha*! They look awesome on you...


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Archygirl*


----------



## savvysgirl

*Archy* - I just had a thought about the black Catwoman you were interested in. If you are a size 39 the Cats would be far too big for you as they are a 39.5 and they run big


----------



## archygirl

savvysgirl said:


> *Archy* - I just had a thought about the black Catwoman you were interested in. If you are a size 39 the Cats would be far too big for you as they are a 39.5 and they run big


 
savvy, thanks for letting me know. I am glad then that I did not focus on those....because I found these nudes instead (which I think I will wear more!).


----------



## savvysgirl

Pleasure, again! 
I bought my Cats in my usual CL size but the are slightly too big. I can make them work but the next half size down would be perfect. Your Coxinelles are lovely. I hadnt seen them in nude before!


----------



## archygirl

savvysgirl said:


> Pleasure, again!
> I bought my Cats in my usual CL size but the are slightly too big. I can make them work but the next half size down would be perfect. Your Coxinelles are lovely. I hadnt seen them in nude before!


 
I had only seen them in black and red (both of which I had thought about at Saks early on but never bought--I had just got Dear Nans in black and did not want another pair, for red, I don't know why!). I only have one other pair of nude CLs, so I think it was a sensible buy. I want the Catwomans, but will wait to see if they turn up, I am patient. 
Thanks! for the advice!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*halieb,* i just LOVE those shoes!  so much pretty on than in a picture.

*archy,* the coxinelles are just gorgeous.  congrats!!


----------



## MissPR08

*NATASSHA68* those are hot!! are they comfortable?


----------



## karwood

*archy: *Beautiful!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*archy*, I was watching those shoes, but I'm glad you got them (they're too big for me anyway)!  

*natassha*, those HP are gorgeous on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*Bella* - The babels look amazing on you! Congratulations!
*natassha* - Oh my goodness! The hyper prive are gorgeous on you! Love them with the grey skinnies. Wow!!!
*HalieB* - Love the Lady Grants! They look fantastic on you!

Love all the new additions, ladies!


----------



## samina

Archy & Natasha - Wow both stunning!!!

I bought these while on a ban - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220347431282&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Purple laminato Ron Rons 85mm


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> *archy: *Beautiful!!


 
Thanks, *karwood*!


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> *archy*, I was watching those shoes, but I'm glad you got them (they're too big for me anyway)!
> 
> *natassha*, those HP are gorgeous on you!


 
*laureen*, You were? Oh, sorry then. But if they were going to be too big....I will wear them on Saturday evening in your honor and post photos!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Sam they're gorgeous but bad sam!!! LOL


----------



## archygirl

samina said:


> Archy & Natasha - Wow both stunning!!!
> 
> I bought these while on a ban - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220347431282&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> Purple laminato Ron Rons 85mm


 
Thanks, *samina*. Love those purple laminato ron rons! Congrats on that purchase! Ban, what is a ban? They are beautiful and cannot wait to see pics....


----------



## Stinas

Great buys everyone!!!


----------



## carlinha

lovely new purchases everyone!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but...here is a shot of my gorgy new arielles! well, one of them anyway....


----------



## lilmissb

*madamefifi*, they're GORGEOUS! I need me a pair of those too. Damn the wishlist keeps getting bigger!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

madame - love the boots and the Neverfull (?) in the background!!


----------



## YaYa3

*madamefifi,* your boots are absolutely GORGEOUS!!  congrats.


----------



## madamefifi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> madame - love the boots and the Neverfull (?) in the background!!


LOL, yes that's my "work bag" which is why it's on the floor. I see a kitty tail poking out around the corner, too!


----------



## pursemonkey

*madamefifi, *I think those have to be the hottest boots on the planet! LOVE 'em!!


----------



## archygirl

madamefifi said:


> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but...here is a shot of my gorgy new arielles! well, one of them anyway....


 
Wow...hot! even with the cell phone camera they look incredible, congrats!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

madamefifi said:


> LOL, yes that's my "work bag" which is why it's on the floor. I see a kitty tail poking out around the corner, too!



LOL! I saw the kitty tail too!


----------



## ::Nicole::

here's my pics of my 1st pair of louboutin.. sorry girls, u have to click on the *link*


----------



## pursemonkey

::Nicole:: said:


> here's my pics of my 1t pair of louboutin.. sorry girls, u have to click on the *link*



They're perfect! Love the pics of the boutique, too!


----------



## ::Nicole::

thanks  i'm sure i'd go there AGAIN the next time i drop by singapore.. hehehe..


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful nicole!


----------



## ::Nicole::

thanks lilmissb  i can't wait to go back to singapore


----------



## madamefifi

My gosh, how on Earth did you decide on just one pair!! I either would've gone mad and bought a dozen or become paralyzed by indecision and have to lie down!! Thank goodness there isn't a CL boutique anywhere near where I live!

Beautiful choice BTW!


----------



## samina

lilmissb - Thanks

Archy - THanks ....I'll post pics whn they get here....waiting is the hard part!


----------



## ::Nicole::

it was a TOUGH tough choice but i've my mind set on 1.. actually my hubby limited me to buy 1 only.. hahaha.. no choice.. but i think he'd be okay if i get a few more pairs down the road 



madamefifi said:


> My gosh, how on Earth did you decide on just one pair!! I either would've gone mad and bought a dozen or become paralyzed by indecision and have to lie down!! Thank goodness there isn't a CL boutique anywhere near where I live!
> 
> Beautiful choice BTW!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the CL you bought *Nicole*!! Beauty!!

Great boutique isn't it..just went by the other day..


----------



## lulabee

Wow I am so behind here! Gorgeous new shoes everyone!


----------



## jh4200

I was more than 10 pages behind on this thread!  I cannot believe that!  Gorgeous new additions, all of you - my desk is now covered with drool, very unprofessional.


----------



## savvysgirl

Niiiiiiiiiice *Jenn*!! ^^^^


----------



## **shoelover**

oh wow every1's new purchases are amazing!...the boutique is so wow factor. in pic 4 there are blue shoes does any1 know the name. tia


----------



## BellaShoes

*halie*.... your lady grants are fantastic! I always think Sexy Librarian when I see the camel/black LG's... 

*Archy*...your lovely new CL's would perfect for Vday!! Modeling pics please!

*Samina*....Perfect Ron Rons!! Pics when they arrive please!

*Madamefifi*... your Arielle's are INCREDIBLE!!! Love your kitties too >0<

*Jet, thisismisschris, surly, shoe lover and savvy*.... thank you for al of your fanulous compliments on my new Babels!!

*lilmissb...*any luck in your Babel search? 

I debuted my fabulous new Babels in LA at Pizzeria Mozza Sunday night... paired with a black BCBG Maxzeria wrap assymetric dress... I am 'head over loubs' for them!


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats nicole, can't wait to go to Singapore !!

May I know what shoes is the one on pic 4 top row 2nd from the right hand side with the pointed heels??


----------



## ::Nicole::

yea.. niceeeeeeee boutique 



dreamdoll said:


> Love the CL you bought *Nicole*!! Beauty!!
> 
> Great boutique isn't it..just went by the other day..


----------



## ::Nicole::

sorry, i don't know the name of the shoe.. i'm no expert on the CL.. just a newbie.. i've got so much to learn! 



hlp_28 said:


> Congrats nicole, can't wait to go to Singapore !!
> 
> May I know what shoes is the one on pic 4 top row 2nd from the right hand side with the pointed heels??


----------



## laureenthemean

**shoelover** said:


> oh wow every1's new purchases are amazing!...the boutique is so wow factor. in pic 4 there are blue shoes does any1 know the name. tia



Looks like Pigalles to me.


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe *Bella*, not urgently searching for them just yet. We've still got about 2-3 months to go before it gets cold enough to wear boots. I might get some when the winter sales start in the US. Hopefully they'll have som good deals.

Glad to hear they were success!


----------



## laureenthemean

Alright, I've been bad.  Here are some pics of my Alti Pump 160:









Not sure if I should keep them, though.


----------



## noah8077

Laureen I love them!  There is your black pump you were looking for.  No offense, but I like these much better than the Chanel's you just bought.  KEEP!


----------



## peachi521

To keep... or not to keep!  lol


----------



## floridasun8

laureenthemean said:


> Alright, I've been bad.  Here are some pics of my Alti Pump 160:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should keep them, though.



  How the heck do you walk in those things???  LOL  They are very nice looking, but WOW!


----------



## Schnuggeli

laureenthemean said:


> Alright, I've been bad.  Here are some pics of my Alti Pump 160:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should keep them, though.



Laureen, they look ... FABULOUS!!! I have mine in 140  and I love them very very much! Don't know how comfortable 160 though.

1 question. Are the heels wooden or covered leather? Because the 140 version (in black calf leather) are wooden.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *noah, florida*, and *Schnuggeli*!

*Schnuggeli*, they're stacked leather, but dyed black.


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *laureen!*  YES!!  you should definitely keep them!!!  YES!!!!!  they look amazing on you!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG Laureen! They're hot but I don't know if I could ever do altis. What we need is an outfit. Maybe post in pants and skirts so we can give you an opinion.


----------



## LaDonna

*laureen* you must keep them!   them!


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, you HAVE to keep them!


----------



## ceseeber

* Laureen,* those are smokin'! 
I hope you do decide to keep them.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Laureen*!!! They are fabulous!!! Keep.. Keep.. Keep...  
*Peachi*.... you can never go wrong with nude CL's! Congrats, gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

Oh Laureen, I didn't realize there were pictures in this thread!  They are stunning on you, but like I said in the chat thread, don't keep them if they're too big.  Otherwise, though, I absolutely adore them!


----------



## rilokiley

damn *laureen*, those are HOT!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Laureen, the Alti is awesome!! KEEP!! 

Peechi, the Architeks are beautiful on you! If they are comfortable and the color works for you, keep them. I found them a bit too "Peechi," for a nude IMO, but if that is the color you are looking for, they are a very nice shoe.

That being said, here are my newest babies..Camel Decolletes! I love them! They are not exactly my "nude" but they come close.


----------



## madamefifi

*Laureen*: Keep!! (My DH would loooove those, I might have to show him your pics!)
*Peach*: Keep!!
*IslandSpice*: close enough to nude!!


----------



## rilokiley

*IslandSpice*- I love your Decolletes, and that shade looks great with your skin tone!


----------



## lilmissb

IslandSpice, they look fab! I think I need camel decolletes....


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you, Madame, Rilo and Lilmissb! They will work as "nude" until I go on vacation and need luggage brown to be my nude backup...lol! They don't have that pinkish tint that makes the true nude look horrible on some tanned/olive/brown skin so I like them for that! I have camel simples that are my true "nude" but they are not dressy enough for an evening event, IMO and I LOVE decolletes!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*IslandSpice *- those shoes look fantastic on you!  


until i find the perfect nudes... these shoes come pretty close to naked and that works for me!


----------



## lilmissb

^Cool shoes!


----------



## bagmad73

hlp_28 said:


> Congrats nicole, can't wait to go to Singapore !!
> 
> May I know what shoes is the one on pic 4 top row 2nd from the right hand side with the pointed heels??



Hey *E*, I can help you with that - they are bronze pigalles - cannot remember the heel height though, but I think it is a lower heel. Excuse me if i am being a kay poh


----------



## lilmissb

What kind of bronze pigalles? Paillettes or leather?


----------



## nillacobain

Laureen keep them! They look AMAZING on you!


----------



## bagmad73

lilmissb said:


> What kind of bronze pigalles? Paillettes or leather?



It's leather.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks! They sound devine...


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Alright, I've been bad. Here are some pics of my Alti Pump 160:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should keep them, though.


  They are hot *laureen*!!!


----------



## peachi521

IslandSpice said:


> Laureen, the Alti is awesome!! KEEP!!
> 
> Peechi, the Architeks are beautiful on you! If they are comfortable and the color works for you, keep them. I found them a bit too "Peechi," for a nude IMO, but if that is the color you are looking for, they are a very nice shoe.
> 
> That being said, here are my newest babies..Camel Decolletes! I love them! They are not exactly my "nude" but they come close.



Those are gorgeous... ok I've just added those to my list of CLs that I want to buy!  lol


----------



## Miss_Q

Gorgeous additions *Laureen, Melia & Island*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Laureen I love the Altis on you but DAMN those are HIGH!


----------



## samina

Laureen - Wow they looooook amazing on u!!!
Island - Wow caramel delight!!


----------



## floridasun8

Island...I just bought those exact shoes...just waiting for delivery.  Thanks for sharing your modeling pics...they look AMAZING and now I'm even more excited to get mine!!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## jlinds

Island- What a lovely color on you!!
Laureen- You MUST keep them, they are AMAZING!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks *lilmissb *& *Miss_Q*


----------



## archygirl

*Island*- Yeah! Shoe Twin
*Laureen*- You MUST keep them, they are so hot!
*Melia-* cute shoes, they look so comfy too


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks everyone!   I guess I'll have to think about it some more...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely additions ladies! IslandSpice you have me wanting to get a pair of those - goes great with darker skin tones!


----------



## girliegirl

laureenthemean said:


> Alright, I've been bad.  Here are some pics of my Alti Pump 160:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should keep them, though.



Laureen those look so awesome. KEEP!
My sort of BF put a pair on hold for me to surprise me with and they got sold out from under him. I've had not much luck finding these so I say hold onto them!!


----------



## karwood

*madamefifi: *Fabulous boots!
*laureen: *Those look gorgeous on you!! Seriously, those are KEEPERS!!!
*melia: *Very lovely!!
*islandspice: *That color looks beautiful on you!! Congrats!


----------



## *Magdalena*

You NEEEEED to keep them, *Laureen*! Unless you can't deal with their height...but they do look sexy on you
*Peachi*~i love your architeks!! 
*Islandspice*~decollettes have become one of my fave CL styles.  They are versatile, simple and elegant.  Great color-goes well with your skin tone
*Melia*~what a cute summer pair! talk about shoes that just go with everything


----------



## jh4200

IslandSpice, I love those on you!


----------



## jopapeto

My new Activa


----------



## lilmissb

^They're gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

jopapeto said:


> My new Activa


 
Fab shoes! jopapeto.


----------



## jopapeto

archygirl said:


> Fab shoes! jopapeto.


*Thanks lilmissb and archygirl*  ,yes I love them


----------



## BellaShoes

*jopapeto*...great style on you! Congrats!

*Island*...your camel decollette's are a fabulous compliment to your skin tone!

*Laureen*.... I know you are going back and forth on your new Alti's.... I would say if you can actually walk in them... with confidence...keep them..if not, return and find another CL you adore... what about the Altadama? I LOVE those and they have that same sexy edge as the Alti...


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you Misty, Jlinds, Samina, Florida, Archy, Karwood, Magdalena, Jh4200, and Bella!! I appreciate your compliments. I looooove them, too!  It seems that Decolletes are the only CLs that fit my feet without spillage and actually feel comfortable. I know that I am outside the norm, but they really feel good (for heels, that is). 

Lovely "nudes" Melia! Those will work with anything! 

Jopapeto, love the Activas. I let my pythons go because I had spillage, but...I miss them.


----------



## Stinas

jopapeto - Your going to LOVE them!!!  They are one of my ultimate fav CL's!
Island - OMG...ive been wanting the Decolletes in that color FOREVER!!  Congrats!!
laureen - you sexy bad girl! lol I love them!!!  I would totally fall flat on my face, but you go girl!!!
Melia - Those look great on you!!  they go with everything!
Peachie - I love that color combo!  Only bad thing is with those is that the leather discolors easy I hear.  but if you like them, thats all that matters!
Madamfifi - Very niceeee!!!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the Activa's *Jopapeto*. I'm regretting not bidding on a pair now in white, grrr. They went so cheap


----------



## jopapeto

Hello,*BellaShoes,Islandspice,Stinas, Savvysgirl*
I took them true to size and they go super good adjusted. Islandspice why slip??? Too large size??? I do not take larger. The white ones are very beautiful too. Thank you has all yours are very beautiful too.

Good forum, without this forum one would be lost.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ wow, this thread moves fast! sooo many lovely shoes!!
Here're a few of my new additions in Dec 08 - finally got down to taking pics! 
Thanks for letting me share!


*Lady Gres in bordeaux*








*Very brode in peacock*







*Altadama in black pony hair*


----------



## lilflobowl

wah wah wah *dreamdoll* you're on a roll! these just came in today I suppose???


----------



## dreamdoll

^ thanks *lilflobowl* - only the altadamas came in today...everything else was january!


----------



## bagmad73

Ooooh *dreamdoll* - you finally posted pics - great CLs...Congrats, esp love the very brodes.
Does the lady Gres fit well after all?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow Dreamdoll! Great new additions!! LOVE the very brodes


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *bagmad* - LGs fit alright! All from the wonderful saks sale! Yea, I've got more to post...when I finally take more pics another day...lol

Thanks *naked*!


----------



## rilokiley

*dreamdoll*- are 3 pairs are so beautiful!  I wish I could've gotten the Lady Gres during the Saks sale


----------



## IslandSpice

jopapeto said:


> Hello,*BellaShoes,Islandspice,Stinas, Savvysgirl*
> I took them true to size and they go super good adjusted. Islandspice why slip??? Too large size??? I do not take larger. The white ones are very beautiful too. Thank you has all yours are very beautiful too.
> 
> Good forum, without this forum one would be lost.


 
Not "slip" but "spill" . My feet are on the wide side so they were too tight around my foot.


----------



## IslandSpice

Dreamdoll, your lot is gorgeous! I love the Brodes!


----------



## karwood

*jopapeto: *Your Activas are lovely. Congrats!
*dreamdoll: *Wow!! All your CLs are beautiful


----------



## jh4200

jopapeto, love those activas!  Makes me wish for summer...

Dreamdoll, fantastic purchases!  Those very brodes are absolutely stunning.


----------



## jopapeto

jh4200 said:


> jopapeto, love those activas! Makes me wish for summer...
> 
> Dreamdoll, fantastic purchases! Those very brodes are absolutely stunning.


*Jh4200 and Karwood* thank you 
to advise for the summer bronzed well


----------



## lilmissb

What a haul dreamdoll!!! Congrats and all of them are GORGEOUS!


----------



## BellaShoes

dreamdoll... the lady gres and the Altadamas are.....


----------



## rdgldy

*dreamdoll*-wonderful purchases!


----------



## HalieB

dreamdoll said:


> ^ wow, this thread moves fast! sooo many lovely shoes!!
> Here're a few of my new additions in Dec 08 - finally got down to taking pics!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> *Lady Gres in bordeaux*


 
I was on the fence about buying these and now I know I must have them.


----------



## madamefifi

*Dreamdoll*, all those shoes are beyond hot!!! I seriously cannot decide which ones I am coveting the most!


----------



## dreachick2384

Gorgeous purchases! Laureen, great altis, must keep! And dreamdoll, gorgeous.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Rilo*, *islandspice*, *karwood*, *jh4200*, *lilmissb*, *bellashoes*, *rdgldy*, *madamefifi*, *dreachick* &#8211; thanks ladies for the compliments, the very brodes are similar to my VPs, and I was pleasantly surprised that peacock is sucha gorgeous colour!! 

*Halieb* &#8211; the LGs are really comfy, totally love them!


----------



## HalieB

Yeah I have them in Green Suede and I was like....hum wonder what that color looks like on....I think they look better then my green ones.


----------



## samina

my purple metalic ron rons came today will try n take pics later


----------



## Blueberry12

My Sigourney boots are here:


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful* blueberry*!! Perfect colour.


----------



## lilmissb

*blueberry*, wow, talk about  CL spree!!! Nice booties! Love the colour.


----------



## dreamdoll

*blueberry* - wow gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you all!


I love them!


----------



## Blueberry12

I´ve just bought these!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390028159812&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## samina

Bluberry lovely!

Here's all of my loubies together ...


----------



## Blueberry12

They are so lovely!


----------



## peppers90

Finally got a pair of Patent VPs!  My little girl seems to like 'em too


----------



## samina

wow love the baby n vp shots soo cute!!


Here's a pic of my metalic purple ron rons as promised they came this morning yay...


----------



## BellaShoes

congrats on your new purchases *blueberry*.... looking forward to pics of your new boots!

*peppers*....they are definitely a long time favorite...classic!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.






I´ve longed for black CL boots since ages.


----------



## JadeVetti

Nice pics ladies, some of the styles and colors I would have never guessed look so nice IRL .


----------



## Blueberry12

samina said:


> Here's a pic of my metalic purple ron rons as promised they came this morning yay...
> 
> View attachment 669274


 

Congrats!

They are lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

peppers90 said:


> Finally got a pair of Patent VPs! My little girl seems to like 'em too


 

Your little girl is so sweet!


And the shoes are great too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow ladies, nice additions!


----------



## HalieB

I think these will be my ace kicking shoes.....New Plum Peniche Patent Loafer Pumps.  These are the highest shoes I have ever had.


----------



## dreamdoll

So many lovely additions!!

*peppers* - love your VPs, and your DD is so cute!!

*Halie* - wow I love those!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*HalieB *- i'm seriously  -ing over here!  i've wanted the peniches for a while but i couldn't decide on a color and i figured i'd stick to black since... well, it's black?!?  but you make me wanna run out and buy these...  but one more dilemma-- single platform or double???

anyways, congrats!  they are stunning on you!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

my new gabines are here!!!  









http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp196/melia166300/tpf/gabineblack1tag.jpg


----------



## HalieB

This double is super high!  Plus I never wear my Black shoes....I love color!  I don't have any shoes this shade either.  I love them.


----------



## HalieB

The other pair I got today.  EN PASSANT LIZARD....I tell you what I might have to resell....these are 130mm.  I was thinking they were 120....woo...these are high.  I am wear my shoes with them right now.  They are tight too.


----------



## singtong

halie i got the shorter heel height and they are perfect for everyday wear, but i would love some in the higher height!!!! these are fabulous, the width is narrow though, but the sides do stretch over time, you do have to almost pull the sides over your feet though, but looking at lots of pics of other people wearing them i think every one has to do this  enjoy them x


----------



## lulabee

HalieB said:


> The other pair I got today. EN PASSANT LIZARD....I tell you what I might have to resell....these are 130mm. I was thinking they were 120....woo...these are high. I am wear my shoes with them right now. They are tight too.


 I looooove these!! I have my eye on a pair of these right now! I've actually been searching for the higher version! How did you go sizewise in these?


----------



## singtong

^ i went half size up in the en passants but next time will look for full size up for the width, the strap keeps you in the shoe. x


----------



## HalieB

lulabee said:


> I looooove these!! I have my eye on a pair of these right now! I've actually been searching for the higher version! How did you go sizewise in these?


 

I got a 40.5...my normal size.....I think I could have done 40.


----------



## HalieB

singtong said:


> halie i got the shorter heel height and they are perfect for everyday wear, but i would love some in the higher height!!!! these are fabulous, the width is narrow though, but the sides do stretch over time, you do have to almost pull the sides over your feet though, but looking at lots of pics of other people wearing them i think every one has to do this  enjoy them x


 
Yeah I put the shoe stretcher in them over night...now they just side on.  I was walking around the livingroom....I think I can walk in them now that my foot slides all the way in.


----------



## karwood

*blueberry: *What a cool color!!!! Love the Sigourneys!!
*pepper: *AAWWWWW!!! Your baby girl is soooo cute!! I love your VPs,those red toes really make the shoes pop!
*halie: *Your Plum Patent Peniche and En Passant are fabulous!!! Congrats!!
*melia:* Very lovely


----------



## Stinas

Halie - I love love love those Peniche!!!
Meliva - I always liked the Gabine even though im not a fan of thick heels!  
Peppers - I cant belive you never got those all this time lol Classic!
Blueberry - Perfect color in those boots!
Samina - That color is soo prettyy!!  
Dreamdoll - Those LG's are TDF!


----------



## archygirl

Blueberry12 said:


>



Very nice Sigourneys, love the color!


----------



## archygirl

samina said:


> wow love the baby n vp shots soo cute!!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my metalic purple ron rons as promised they came this morning yay...
> 
> View attachment 669274




OMG, they are so pretty! Loving the purple, good catch *samina*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*ceseeber*..... have your y'opens arrived yet? Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Karwood,Stinas,Archygirl.


----------



## jh4200

Okay lovelies, here are my new fiorellinos, which I now want in every color of the rainbow:


----------



## jh4200

Rilo, that enough for you?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous JH!!! I love them!!


----------



## rdgldy

Jenn, they're lovely.  Is your nail polish blue?  It looks great with the shoes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely shoes JH!


----------



## ceseeber

BellaShoes said:


> *ceseeber*..... have your y'opens arrived yet? Looking forward to pics!


 
Monday!!! ...and then I think I'll finally post a collection thread.
Don't worry *Bella*, you might get to see them up close and personal later this month.


----------



## ceseeber

Oh *JH*, those are absolutely smashing!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you naked, rdgldy, blueberry, and ceseeber!

My nailpolish is actually purple - it's Chanel Vendetta, one of the new spring ones.  I'm not sure why it reflects blue in the photos, but I like it in real life and in the pics, so I'm okay with it!  Maybe next time I'll wear them with my Blue Satin!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow* Halie*, love both but I have a soft spot for the peniches. I have the en passants in black satin (getting them soon)

*Melia*, nice ones! Great height for work and play.


----------



## Kamilla850

Jen, your new shoes are gorgeous!  I like the polish too


----------



## laureenthemean

Jenn, they're absolutely gorgeous!  I'm glad you were so generous with pictures.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*karwood*, *Stinas*, *lilmissb **- *thanks girls!

*Stinas* - i'm not a big fan of chunky heels in general, but these are probably one of my favorite styles.  imo, there's usually nothing sexy about chunky heels, but leave it to Louboutin to add a few inches and a TON of sex appeal!  and to top it all off, they're are super comfy, but it's not like i buy CLs for comfort


----------



## carlinha

jenn. oh my god, they are stunning beyond words!!!!  i am so glad you got them!!!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG Jenn! Your fiorellinos are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Chins4

jh4200 said:


> Okay lovelies, here are my new fiorellinos, which I now want in every color of the rainbow:


 
OMG Jenn they look made for your feet - truly beautiful :okay:


----------



## samina

Bluberry, Stinas and Archy - Thank you ladies!!

JH - the brown are growing on me - lovely!


----------



## AspenMai

My very small family


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful start *AspenMai!*


----------



## gemibebe

*Blueberry*, love the Sigourney boots!  Such beautiful color!

*peppers90*, congrats on the patent VP!  The shoe+baby pic is too cute!

*Halie*, those Plum Peniche are so sexy!  And the EN PASSANT LIZARD!  They are so classy!  However, I understand that 130mm might be a real challenge!

Lovely purchase, *melialuvs2shop*!

*jh*, those are so beautiful and feminine!  Love how they match with your nail polish.

*AspenMai*, yours may be a small collection, but definitely a stunning one!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*AspenMai*~omg, i love your purple/pink paillette VPs..  absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Kamilla, Laureen (several people were begging for pictures of these, so I decided to make more than usual since it's a style we don't see often), carlinha (I'm so glad I got them too!), lilmissb, Chins (I think they were made for my feet too, since they're incredibly comfortable on), samina, and gemibebe!

AspenMai, what a great little collection!  I especially love the paillettes!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ there breath taking! i love the color!


----------



## *Magdalena*

i just posted these in my own thread, but i figured i could post them here as well.

Python VP with gold/tip...my first exotic and my first pair over $1000  i dont know if i should be happy or just cry lol


















Drapidays in Purple Suede...love this color IRL


----------



## floridasun8

magdalena...those pythons are STUNNING!!!!  

Be happy, be VERY happy and enjoy them!  The rest of us will just drool over them!  LOL


----------



## Blueberry12

gemibebe said:


> *Blueberry*, love the Sigourney boots! Such beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx.
Click to expand...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Magdalena* - OMG these are stunning!! TDF!!! 




*Magdalena* said:


>


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Mag, those are so stunning.  I'm fighting the urge to get them!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Mag - those python VPs are amazing!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Blueberry12

That Python VP is fantastic!

Congrats Magdalena!


----------



## lulabee

*Mags,* omg the Python are seriously gorgeous!!! They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## danicky

*Magda,* thoese VP's are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*aspenmai*, what a beautiful start to CLs!
*magda*, two beautiful new pair.  I cannot wait for my python, especially after seeing yours and Alices!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful Additions Ladies!


----------



## sdesaye

Magdalena - Those VP's or so... KILLER, KILLER, KILLER!  I love them!  They look fabulous on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

ceseeber said:


> Monday!!! ...and then I think I'll finally post a collection thread.
> Don't worry *Bella*, you might get to see them up close and personal later this month.


 
*ceseeber*....remember I have seen your Y'Opens up close and personal!! Check for my fingerprints as kept them held close as I walked all about the shop..wondering..._'Can I make a 39.5 work?? Hmmmmmm'....._

Alas, at my next stop I pulled out my iPhone and posted them for you to begin your pursuit! We want modeling pics!!


----------



## peppers90

Magdalena~  Those VPs are super hot!  Love them and wear them well

*Thanks Bellashoes, Blueberry12, Dreamdoll, Karwood, Stinas, Gemibebe* for your kind words! I am going to get some great use out of the patent VPs!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jh*... I love the chocolate brown color and the brooch is fabulous!

*Magdalena*.... wait for it, wait for it..... Your Python are absolutely TDF!

Perhaps you should have posted your purple drapidays separately as the VP's have clearly stolen their thunderush:...they are very pretty too


----------



## LaDonna

*jh* beautiful!  they look lovely on you!

*magda*  gorgeous!  love the polish too!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Bella and LaDonna!

Magdalena, those VPs are amazing!  I love them on you.  And what is that polish?  It's lovely.


----------



## *Magdalena*

you girls are sooo sweet!!!  thank you so much *floridasun, blueberry, dreamdoll, oo_let_me_see, Kamilla, Lula, Danicky, rdgldy, mistyknightwin, sdesaye, bella, la donna and Jenn

rdgdly-*congrats on getting a pair, too!  we'll be shoe twins*
Jenn-*the nailpolish is "Outback Aphrodisiac" by OPI...my fave!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Magdalena, those VP's are stunning!!!!


----------



## samina

MAags - WOW they r sooooooooo hot!


----------



## rilokiley

*jenn*-  thank you!!!   I haven't checked this thread in a few days, so I didn't realize you posted more pics here.  beautiful, gorgeous, amazing, stunning... I could go on and on!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

new decolzeps for me!!!


----------



## floridasun8

those Decolzeps!  Perfect casual kind of shoe.  I love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW WOW WOW! I love that color!! Congrats.... they are beau..ti...ful!


----------



## lilmissb

Melia, you are on a roll!


----------



## LaDonna

congrats *melia*!  pretty, pretty!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

They are lovely Melia!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*floridasun8*, *BellaShoes*,* lilmissb*,* LaDonna*, &* Blueberry12 *- thanks everyone!

this looks like it's going to be a good year for louboutins!


----------



## lilmissb

Well, I think I'll have to pad them as they are half to full size too big. I can stick my pointer finger in without a problem... 

I'll try it out home tonight and see if I can pad them otherwise....

They're sooo pretty though!

Sorry for the quality as my camera phone isn't too flash and it was in the bathroom. The other girls there must have thought I was some kind of pervert when they heard my camera click! LOL!!!


----------



## rilokiley

aw, *lilmissb*, they're beautiful!  what size did you get- 36 or 36.5?  is it 1/2 size up?


----------



## laureenthemean

*lilmissb*, adore them!  Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* rilo* & *Laureen*. 

They're 36.5 and the insole measurement according to the lady was 23cm. My feet are apparently tiny as I could prob fit a 36 or maybe even a 35.5. Thinking 36 would be better. They're extremely comfy judging from the fit.


----------



## gheaden

Excuse the floor-needs to be stripped and rewaxed


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*lilmissb *- those are so pretty!  so girly-- i love it!


----------



## LaDonna

love the bibas *lilmissb*!


----------



## BellaShoes

lilmissb....foot petals foot petals foot petals!

use code _facebook_ for 20% off


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks LaDonna but they're pinups. Very similar though! The bibas are d'orsay style.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *melia*! 

Thanks* Bella*, 20% off huh? Must be on their website? Why's the code facebook??? Or am I being dense and not getting it? I've got a whole lot of foot stuff at home that I'll try. I'm hoping they don't end up like my pigalles.


----------



## karwood

*Jen:* Youe Fiorellinos are so elegant and gorgoeus!!
*magda; *I also just got my pair of the Python VP and I can't stop ogling at them!! Your Purple Suede Drapiday are beautiful as well.

*melia: *Fabulous!!!
*lilmissb: *They are absolutely lovely and ITA w/ *Bella- *"Foot Petals"
*gheaden: *I have never seen that style before, what are they called? And are they mules? They are very pretty.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb ... I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *karwood* & *naked*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - love the bibas!!


----------



## gheaden

Karwood, they are Alexandra Pumps


----------



## melialuvs2shop

gheaden said:


> Karwood, they are Alexandra Pumps


 
they're so dainty!    more pics?


----------



## lilmissb

karwood, OT, but I love your new av pic!

Thanks dreamdoll. Sorry I should have said what they are, they're pinups!


----------



## gheaden

More photo as requested


----------



## lilmissb

*gheadon*, they're gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb, love the bibas, but girl, you gotta give us better pics than that!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^I know. I'm working on it. Just got home and have had my shower so now it's onto the serious business of padding and pictures!!! LOL


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie, presenting in full hi def...my black nappa/black satin pinups!!! 

They're half a size too big so I've padded it with half soles and heel grips. Still a a bit loose so will have to pad some more....


----------



## carlinha

WOW!!!!   NOW I WANT A PAIR!!!

they're beautiful lilmissb!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ They're really pretty!!


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats lilmissb !! They are really unique and cute !!! I think the toe box looks bit like declic with a ribbon??


----------



## carlinha

i think the bibas are clichy with a ribbon


----------



## k*d

My Mount Streets arrived and I don't love them.  They're a shade of peachy pink that doesn't agree with my coloring at all, and the ankle strap was definitely made too short.  I have them buckled on the last notch and they're a bit snug.  I've got pretty thin ankles so I don't know how anyone with normal ankles will buckle the strap.


----------



## carlinha

k*d, wow, these are actually more beautiful than the black ones!  i think they look great on you, but if you don't like them, no sense in keeping a pair of shoes you are not crazy about...

and yes, we were talking about how the strap is unbelievably tight, even for us ladies with thin ankles... i don't know who these were made for!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *carlinha*, *dreamdoll* & *hlp*!!! I'm so in love with them.

*hlp*, yeah they're basically clichys. You just can't SO them yet! If I could I would have one in every colour. They're actually called pinups not bibas (sorry carlinha!). Bibas have open sides with toe covers and heel caps and are d'orsay style. I think *aeross* bought a pair recently from memory.

*k*d* - OMG! I can't believe you got them. They're soooo pretty. I have skinny-ish ankles so I could probably do them up...


----------



## Chins4

the PinUps lilmiss, so sophisticated & feminine


----------



## savvysgirl

Pinups are LUSH *lilmiss*. I LOVE them so much!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Chins* &* savvys*! I was really lucky to get them. They really are feminine and make me feel like a 50's pinup. LOL! Good thing I love vintage style clothing!!!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> They're actually called pinups not bibas (sorry carlinha!). Bibas have open sides with toe covers and heel caps and are d'orsay style.


 
WHOOPS BRAIN FART!  it is like 4 am here and i am at work and awake for near 24 hours.... 

in my head i kept thinking pinups and i was typing bibas.  d-oh!ush:


----------



## lilmissb

^Hahaha, ouch! 24hrs, those shifts must be a killer as a res. I don't know how you guys do it! At least I know if I'm in NY and I need a rad I can come see you! I know you knew what they were


----------



## carlinha

^well at least i get to chat on this forum during downtime... the hospital server has not figured out to block it yet...

bummer that i can't do any ebaying though.... or facebook... or pretty much everything else.  ugh!


----------



## lilmissb

^That sux! I'm lucky at work they barely bloack anything so I can keep ebaying and TPFing! It's so distracting though. LOL!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, presenting in full hi def...my black nappa/black satin pinups!!!
> 
> They're half a size too big so I've padded it with half soles and heel grips. Still a a bit loose so will have to pad some more....


 Really beautiful!


----------



## *Magdalena*

gheaden said:


> More photo as requested


 
*Gheaden*, i really like these! soo pretty....where did you find them??

*k*d*-WOW!!!  gorgeous!! i actually think they look fabulous on you and go well with your skin tone...


----------



## gheaden

^^ Great evilbay find!


----------



## meggyg8r

I haven't been on here for a little over a month, but that doesn't mean I haven't been thinking about Loubies! As some of you girls may recall I desperately wanted some Alta Perlas last summer.  Well... drumroll please... I finally got a pair!!  Got them for about $300 on eBay--I almost died!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous Meggy!

And I love the mount streets!


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- so pretty!  and if more padding still doesn't work, my 1/2 a size bigger feet will take them off your hands 

*k*d*- gorgeous.  I like the Mount Street better in pink than black, and I actually think it looks great with your skin tone 

*meggy*- they look great on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks naked and rilo!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Still waiting for *ceseeber's *fabulous and 'exotic' reveal.....


----------



## k*d

Thanks everyone!  I told the bf to hold off on sending the Mount Streets back.  Maybe I just needed to see them in a full-length mirror.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lula*!

*meggy*, they're fab!

Hehehehe, I'll keep you in mind *rilo*!


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, those are adorable!  Really elegant!

*gheaden*, love all the details and the combination of lace and satin...

*k*d*, I actually quite like the Mount Streets, they're truly feminine.  However, I can understand what you talk about regarding the ankle strap: I have quite small feet as well: but sometimes when I put my shoes in Monsieur Louboutin's shoes, I feel like Cinderella's step sisters trying to get into the crystal shoes!!! 

Congrats *meggy*!  They're beautiful!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LMB - I absolutely love the pinups and in black too!! So pretty!!

meggy - Congrats on finally finding a pair! How have you been? You have been missed!!!

Sorry, I didn't go back on the pages to try to catch up but I am sure there are some lovely purchases made!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## ceseeber

I'm so Y'open happy right now...


----------



## Blueberry12

Lovely shoes and VERY cute dogs!


----------



## floridasun8

Awwww, what a cute pic ceseeber.  Beautiful dogs...and shoes!


----------



## savvysgirl

Holy crap .. i love them* cesee*  They are perfect on you. Your doggies are beautiful. SUch a lovely piccie!

Whats the sizing like for these?


----------



## carlinha

OMG CESEBEER!!!!  they came!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they look like they fit PERFECTLY!!!

and you little tease!  we *NEED MORE PICS!!!*

oh and yes, your doggies are both very beautiful


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, presenting in full hi def...my black nappa/black satin pinups!!!
> 
> They're half a size too big so I've padded it with half soles and heel grips. Still a a bit loose so will have to pad some more....


 

They are SO pretty!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

cees - Congrats they are absolutely beautiful, oh yeah and the shoes too!!! hehe The one black dog is looking at them like he/she wants a pair. LOL!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *gemibebe*, *jimmy *& *Blueberry!*

*Ceese*, WOW!  Your dogs are gorgeous, they love shoes too I'm taking it as their at your feet worhsipping them and you! LOL


----------



## noah8077

Ceese, those are perfect for you, absolutely amazing!


----------



## Miss_Q

Pink Satin Lady Gres 

They are a little big but I will make them work


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! *Miss_Q*, they're stunning. I really want blue or yellow but those are making me rethink. I'm so not a barbie girl though. They're really bright pink IRL.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh ok. I see them Miss_Q!! Congrats!!! I really like that color on you. Do you have lots of slippage? They do seem to be a bit big, but you can get them professionally padded to make them fit, right?


----------



## rdgldy

*ceseeber*-they look beautiful on you and I love your pups!  Glad it worked out.
*Miss Q*-very pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

*sigh*..... I knew they had to go to a tPF'er the moment I saw them... they look fabulous on you *ceseeber*! I am glad you kept after 'em.


----------



## buzzytoes

Man between the EB Lady Gres and the pink ones I am beginning to rethink my opinion on that style!!!


----------



## karwood

*lilmissb:* OH MY!!!! Your Pin Ups are divine!!!
*k*d: *I love the Mount Street, but I was expecting the pink to be more pinky and not so peachy. They are beautful, but I think I would prefer them in black or the black/pink combo.
*meggy: *What a deal!!!! They are beautiful!!
*cesee: *Those are hot!!
*Miss_Q:*  Your Pink Satin Lady gres are FA-BU-LOUS!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are nothing short of stunning, *Ceseeber*!!! 

Love your new LGs, *Miss_Q*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Cesee they are even more gorgeous than I imagined!

Miss_Q all those pictured of  Lady Gres are making me jealous!!! Love them!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *karwood*! I'm wearing them at work today and they are getting all the attention...hehehehe!


----------



## b00mbaka

Boy oh boy! So many lovely purchases! Love the Pin-ups (or was it bibas LOL!), Mount streets, Alexandras, Lady Greys, Y'Open


----------



## danicky

Beautiful new purchases ladies!!!


----------



## Stinas

Bow T Dorcet​My Potential Wedding Shoe...so far....but I am going to put crystals on the knot of the bow.


----------



## sumnboutme

Those look divine... I caught myself staring at those at SCP this past weekend but they're a little too fancy for me.  They'll be even more gorgeous with crystals!  Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

oh stinas, so pretty!!!  but i would still go for the samira strass if DF agrees to pony up the cash!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *b00m*!

*Stinas*, they're gorgeous!! I agree with calinha that you should def go the samira strass if the DF agrees!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Stinas, those are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Stinas said:


> Bow T Dorcet​
> My Potential Wedding Shoe...so far....but I am going to put crystals on the knot of the bow.


 

 need i say more?


----------



## Stinas

DF gave me the most nastiest look when I told him how much the Samiras were.  So they are a no from him, BUT....my GRANDMA loves them and said she is most likely going to get them for me lol......but I dont know...we will see what the next few months brings us.  These are still TDF...and when I put those crystals on them forget about it! lol


----------



## lilmissb

^Stingy-a**!!! LOL! He just won 25k....! Awesome about your gramdma. Maybe just get her to "loan" them to you for the wedding and they can be your something borroed unless you have that covered.


----------



## Stinas

lilmissb said:


> ^Stingy-a**!!! LOL! He just won 25k....! Awesome about your gramdma. Maybe just get her to "loan" them to you for the wedding and they can be your something borroed unless you have that covered.


I KNOW!!!  I rather have the 25k go towards a house to tell you the truth.  
My grandma loves my shoes...but I feel bad even taking $1 from them.  I dont know if im doing the whole something blue, borrowed, new thing.  But that is not a bad idea.  My bff is borrowing my pink satin Helmoons for her wedding!  She has no CL's...so this will be her CL debut!


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I'd rather have a house too. We only have a unit so I'd love to swap it for a house one day. Once she gets into your shoes I think she'll be hooked at how well it goes with her dress! Just make sure you get them back...!! Hahahaha


----------



## Stinas

^^Oh dont worry...I have the keys to her house! lol


----------



## Southern-Belle

ceseeber said:


> I'm so Y'open happy right now...



So sexy and your dogs are too cute.


----------



## meggyg8r

jimmyshoogirl said:


> LMB - I absolutely love the pinups and in black too!! So pretty!!
> 
> meggy - Congrats on finally finding a pair! How have you been? You have been missed!!!
> 
> Sorry, I didn't go back on the pages to try to catch up but I am sure there are some lovely purchases made!! Congrats to all!!


 
Thanks Jimmy! I have missed it here too.  Been good, been really busy!! I hope to be back for a while though!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow Stinas! They are sooo gorgeous! I wasn't sure of the bow at first but seeing them on you!  ...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Amazing, Stinas!


----------



## meggyg8r

Stinas- I saw those in person the other day and all I could think was "MAN those would make AWESOME wedding shoes!!!"  I think you've got a winner there, especially if you add crystals!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you *lilmiss, rdgldy, karwood, Jet, naked, b00m*

*Jimmy- *Not too much slippage but there is a tiny gap. I will put some Foot Petals padding in there. 


*Stinas*- Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*ceseeber*- stunning!   they look amazing on you!

*Miss_Q*- what a gorgeous color 

*Stinas*- beautiful!  what a great wedding shoe, and they look great on you


----------



## lolitablue

*lilmissb*!! Your pinups are TDF!! 

Aww, ladies! So many beautiful pairs to name! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## jh4200

Why do I stay away from this thread!  There are so many gorgeous new additions, I love them all!

Meggy - I'm so glad you finally found them!  I've been waiting for pics ever since you told me you got them, and they don't disappoint!  I haven't even worn mine yet, but I'm dying to - told BF the other day that we need to do something fancy.

Lilmissb - PINUPS!!!!!!!!!  One of my dream shoes!  They're so beautiful, and you definitely have to make them work with some padding, because you cannot let them go!

Stinas - those are lovely, although I would still love for you to have the samiras.  But I always think they'd be perfect wedding shoes when I see them, so they would be a gorgeous choice!  Plus you can always dye them a fantastic color after the wedding if you want.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^Jenn, I think I'm going to wear mine for my rehearsal dinner, but it's so far away--I have to wear them before then!!  I'm also thinking about bringing them to Vegas to wear to my friend's wedding.  I think your BF might be right--they call for a fancy occasion!  Although now that I think about it, I can definitely see them with a pair of jeans being dressed down a little.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh Stinas! They are fabulous....absolutely perfect for your day!


----------



## jh4200

Meggy, they're perfect for a rehearsal dinner, but you definitely have to wear them before then!  I don't need something super fancy, but I do want to wear them with a skirt/dress so you can see the whole shoe, so I need something more than just dinner at Houlihan's, which is our usual scene, lol.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lolita*! Don't worry *Jenn* I've stuck some heel grips and foot petal like stuff into them and now they fit! Yeah!! The toe box is a bit crowded on my left foot now. LOL! Australia's version of foot petals is really interesting, they're more shaped for your foot. And I made sure they weremade of poron too so they're non slip and bacteria resistant. It's a 2 pack for $7 so that was good! Whoops, just realised one of my hairs made it into the pic. Apologies for that! Ewww...


----------



## meggyg8r

jh4200 said:


> Meggy, they're perfect for a rehearsal dinner, but you definitely have to wear them before then!  I don't need something super fancy, but I do want to wear them with a skirt/dress so you can see the whole shoe, so I need something more than just dinner at Houlihan's, which is our usual scene, lol.



Yeah! I was actually just trying them on with this red, black, and grat Theory dress I got and they are perfection! I really love the way they look.  I agree--you need to wear something that shows off the entire shoe! I'll be rocking these puppies in Vegas next month!!


----------



## danicky

Stina, I love them. They are sooooo you.


----------



## madamelizaking

Girls...I need your help... 
I can't choose between these two
Black Jazz Decollete
or
Black Patent Yopi

This is for the signing. On one end I love the decollete..it's the perfect all around shoe that can be dressed up or down

on the other hand Monsieur Louboutin is signing these and I know I'll wear the heck out of the decollete's an the yopi's are so sexy and I already have a pair of camel patent decollete's and I was thinking to have a diverse collection that doesn't have duplicates of style...

what do you think?


----------



## Missrocks

*Stinas~  *Those Bow Dorcets are absolutely stunning on you! I love the idea of the crystals too. I preordered them as a wedding shoe and I am really hoping that they will match my dress...


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!

Missrocks - They are a perfect wedding shoe!  Did you see the blue insole??!?  Im sure they will match your dress...they are not white white.


----------



## hlp_28

*mademlizakin*g - I think it's a tough one btw black patent decollete & yopi. I personally have not seen yopi IRL before and have not seen modelling pics either, would imagine it'll look similar to yoyo. Decollete on the other hand is one of the most popular closed toe shoes here. It's good for ever occasions whereas I would say yopi will be more suitable in summer due to open toe??

However since  you already have camel decollete you can consider getting the yopi or yoyo. You will not go wrong with either pairs. 

Remember to post pics when you got your shoes


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lilmissb*- so so cute n sexy at the same time!
*
ceseebar*- they look amazing on you! o o o I wish we were shoe twins but we are dog twins!

*miss_q-*they are gorgeous!


*stinas*- wow they look perfect on you! *yay*


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh Stinas, you just had to model them!  I had no interest in the Bow T before, but now I want them!


----------



## Missrocks

Stinas said:


> Thank you everyone!!!
> 
> Missrocks - They are a perfect wedding shoe! Did you see the blue insole??!? Im sure they will match your dress...they are not white white.


 

The blue insole is perfect! I am in love with this shoe. My dress is a very slightly off white color, but not quite considered ivory...eekk, I hope they go. You will have to post pics of your dress! I plan on posting some of mine in the CL outfit thread after my wedding day


----------



## YaYa3

i've been out of town, so i'm way behind.  but i've gotta say, *stinas,* OMG!  i've never seen that shoe and i'm now in love.  it would be a gorgeous wedding shoe.  and *cesee,* your picture is ... well, i can't think of a word to use.  your dogs have stolen my heart and the y'opens are simply gorgeous, and you already know how much i love your apartment (house?)  i'm just in awe right now.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lilgoose*!


----------



## pursemonkey

My new pewter VPs! I love this color IRL - sort of a subtle bronze/gunmetal combo. Some spillover on the sides which I'm hoping gets better as they stretch, but I think it's love!


----------



## lilmissb

pursemonkey, OMG!! I love pewter and in VP's...


----------



## carlinha

WOW!!!  so many amazing new purchases!!!  they look positively stunning on you ladies!  congrats!!!

and now my new babies, from the lovely javaboo... it's 

the beautiful packaging... yes my pups had to inspect it














presenting.... the NUDE PATENT CLICHYS!!!!


----------



## carlinha




----------



## floridasun8

Beautiful carlinha!  Is that the Clichy?


----------



## sakura

*carlinha*, they look amazing on you!


----------



## pursemonkey

*carlinha,  *the Clichys look perfect on you! They are just gorgie!!


----------



## sumnboutme

lovely new shoes ladies ...


----------



## lilmissb

Awww *carlinha*! They're gorgeous! I thought* java* was killing me with her listings and I did wonder where these had gone as they were on my watch list. CONGRATS on your wonderful purchase!!!


----------



## ceseeber

yeah *Carlihna *they're gorgeous and I  your tattooo too!


----------



## rilokiley

*pursemonkey*- I love the pewter VP!  congrats! 

*carlinha*- hold up.  I had no idea you were getting these!   you're supposed to tell me these things!!   hehe just kidding.  I LOVE them, and they look amazing on you.  the Clichy is definitely going on my wishlist


----------



## rdgldy

*pursemonkey*-I love the VPs!
*Carlinha*-they are outstanding shoes!


----------



## carlinha

*floridasun, sakura, pursemonkey, sumnboutme, lilmissb, cesebeer, rdgldy and rilokiley*!!!!

*floridasun* - yes these are the clichys 100mm (would not be able to handle 120mm!)

*lilmissb* - i know java absolutely kills me with her listings cuz i love all her shoes, but they are about 1/2 size too small for me... for example, those fuschia suede declics??!!  would be mine now if they were 36!  i was willing to give these a shot since they are so rare... they fit perfect length-wise but a bit tight in the toebox (i have the damnedest longest toes!!! ), which hopefully will get better with time

*rilokiley* - sorry my dear that i kept this secret from you... it was kinda an immediate decision type thing :shame:


----------



## javaboo

I'm glad they went to a good home. I'm glad they fit (kinda ) and look fab on you!


----------



## carlinha

javaboo said:


> I'm glad they went to a good home. I'm glad they fit (kinda ) and look fab on you!



thanks so much java!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i absolutely ADORE them!!!  wore them to work today, and man i forgot the agony of breaking in brand new patent shoes... whoowhee... still, i had to try not to stare at them all day cuz they are so pretty...


----------



## lilmissb

That's sooo cute! I betcha patients couldn't stop staring at them either. How the heck do you do a shift in 4in heels???

And if you do ever wanna get "rid" of 'em I'm a 36 in clichys  hehehehe


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> That's sooo cute! I betcha patients couldn't stop staring at them either. How the heck do you do a shift in 4in heels???



i'm a radiologist my dear.... so thank god i am sitting on my ass most of the time... still, i did do some substantial walking in them, back and forth from the hospital to our outpatient office about 2 blocks away, about 2 round trips   so proud of myself!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW! And we are talking NYC blocks too! Very impressive!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha! they are gorgeous!!!!!!! clichy


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone's shoes looks so beautiful!  Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## *Magdalena*

carlinha said:


>


 

Yaaay...your long wait is over! they are finally here!!!  worth the wait....they are absolutely stunning!!!  that nude is my fave!!!


----------



## lulabee

pursemonkey said:


> My new pewter VPs! I love this color IRL - sort of a subtle bronze/gunmetal combo. Some spillover on the sides which I'm hoping gets better as they stretch, but I think it's love!


  They are simply TDF!!! They look lovely on you *purse*!!


----------



## lulabee

WOWZA *Carlinha*!!! I loooove the nude clichy!


----------



## schwinn3

What a great way to start the day...

My new turquoise suede VPs!!!!!     I am so so so excited for these.  I originally fell in love with the ron rons but realized I have way too many closed toe CLs so I hunted these down and finally found them!


----------



## schwinn3

Carlinha, those Clichys are gorgeous!  Where did you find a nude Clichy?!?!    I am so jealous.


----------



## schwinn3

Ooh, pursemonkey, I love the pewter color, they are tdf!


----------



## rilokiley

*schwinn*- gorgeous!    where did you find them?  I vaguely recall someone saying she got these in Belgium a few months ago...


----------



## schwinn3

I found them at St. Honore.  I called the Belgium store on the suggestion of naked, and they were out of small sizes so I took the plunge and probably rang up a boatload of long distance charges to Paris and London, lol!  I have to thank Naked, if it weren't for her, I probably wouldn't have even thought to call, and that's what really got the ball rolling for me.


----------



## noah8077

Carlinha, beautiful shoes, that is the next style I want to try!  I am glad you were able to find them!

Schwinn, I LOVE them!  Congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

YAY!! they're here!! they are gorgeous! modeling pics modeling pics!!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous *schwinn!*


----------



## rilokiley

schwinn3 said:


> I found them at St. Honore.  I called the Belgium store on the suggestion of naked, and they were out of small sizes so I took the plunge and probably rang up a boatload of long distance charges to Paris and London, lol!  I have to thank Naked, if it weren't for her, I probably wouldn't have even thought to call, and that's what really got the ball rolling for me.



oh that's great!  and fyi, I really recommend using Skype   I called JJR and the HK boutiques a bunch of times, and it cost like $2 total.


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah that's what I use to call o/s & friends.


----------



## schwinn3

I definitely will give you ladies some modeling pics but I must get a pedi first, lol!  

Rilo- Damn!  I knew I forgot something.  I have skype and didn't even think to use it...come to think of it, my earpiece doesn't work but it didn't even cross my mind to use my skype.


----------



## carlinha

:urock: *naked, jancedtif, magdalena, lulabee, schwinn, noah!!!*

*schwinn* - i got these from the lovely javaboo... they were too big for her, so i reaped the benefits!  and your turquoise suede VPs are TO DIE FOR!!!  love that color!!!  must get something in it soon!!!


----------



## pursemonkey

OMG those turquoise VPs are TDF!!!! What a beautiful color!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooooh! *Carlinha* you make every shoe look so hot!!!!

*Schwinn* Those Turquoise VPs are amazing!


----------



## madamefifi

Too many to mention by name but GORGEOUS SHOES *everyone*!!! My wish-list gets longer every time I visit this thread. I'm worried that for each pair of CLs that enters my head some piece of vital non-shoe-related information is squeezed out. This could be dangerous...


----------



## danicky

*carlinha,* they are stunning on you. Congrats hun!!!

*schwinn,* what a beautiful color. Love them.


----------



## meggyg8r

congrats Carlinha, they're gorgeous! they look great on you!

schwinn, that color is TDF!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*carlinha *


----------



## singtong

hello to all, I just received this afternoon,

Cream Mad Mary, Black Mad Mary and Blue Declic from Maxi Outlet on Ebay.

I don't know how he does it but these are 100% authentic and brand new, they were even still in the plastic packing!!!

i got the armadillos a while back and the joli dorcet but was too lazy to post.

I am so excited...which one to wear first....


----------



## sdesaye

I just want to give a heads up! I've got the Mother-lode coming over the next two day's... I'm expecting (and will do modeling shots (the works) ASAP)

NP - Mastic Patent (Ivory/Bone)
Decoltissimo - Barbie Pink Patent (SFA)
Madeleine - Red Suede/Pink Kid (SO)
NP - Roccia/Anthracite Patent (SO)
Decoltissimo - Red Kid (BG) 

I'm so EXCITED!


----------



## b00mbaka

Wear the EB Declics first, singtong!!! They are gorgeous!

Carlinha, I wouldn't wait to wear those beauties either! 

Schwinn, I love the turquoise suede ron rons too but your VPs are jawdropping! You made an excellent choice! I can't wait for modelling pix

Sdesaye, don't play with my emotions like this! The countdown begins until I see the Roccia/Anthracite VPs...


----------



## meggyg8r

sdesaye said:


> I just want to give a heads up! I've got the Mother-lode coming over the next two day's... I'm expecting (and will do modeling shots (the works) ASAP)
> 
> NP - Mastic Patent (Ivory/Bone)
> Decoltissimo - Barbie Pink Patent (SFA)
> Madeleine - Red Suede/Pink Kid (SO)
> NP - Roccia/Anthracite Patent (SO)
> Decoltissimo - Red Kid (BG)
> 
> I'm so EXCITED!


 
I'm so EXCITED TOO!!  Can't wait to see them ALL!


----------



## floridasun8

sdesaye said:


> I just want to give a heads up! I've got the Mother-lode coming over the next two day's... I'm expecting (and will do modeling shots (the works) ASAP)
> 
> NP - Mastic Patent (Ivory/Bone)
> Decoltissimo - Barbie Pink Patent (SFA)
> Madeleine - Red Suede/Pink Kid (SO)
> NP - Roccia/Anthracite Patent (SO)
> Decoltissimo - Red Kid (BG)
> 
> I'm so EXCITED!



Wow, thats some haul!  How exciting!!!!  Cant wait to see them.


----------



## **shoelover**

singtong said:


> hello to all, I just received this afternoon,
> 
> Cream Mad Mary, Black Mad Mary and Blue Declic from Maxi Outlet on Ebay.
> 
> I don't know how he does it but these are 100% authentic and brand new, they were even still in the plastic packing!!!
> 
> i got the armadillos a while back and the joli dorcet but was too lazy to post.
> 
> I am so excited...which one to wear first....
> 
> View attachment 675567



I've tried to find the seller on ebay.com the store shows up but nothing in the shop. can u please tell me what i'm doing wrong...tia


----------



## singtong

Here you are shoelover

http://search.stores.ebay.it/Maxi-O...opZ1QQfsubZ245173013QQsaselZ149225113QQsofpZ0

its bank transfer only, but I bought 3 pairs (and stressed a lot about potentially losing that money) but the service was excellent!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WOW!!! look at that haul singtong!

can't wait to see the SOs shirli!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks for the link singtong! I just checked it out too!

*Is there a way for me to see it in english with US currency?


----------



## karwood

*Stina: *My Gosh!!! They are gorgeous!! 
*pursemonkey: *Love you Pewter VPs!
*carlinha:*  BEAUTIFUL!
*schwinn: *WOW, what an amazing color!! Fabulous!
*sdesye:* That is a huge haul!! I can't wait to see the modeling pics, especially of the SO! 
*singtong;*  I gotta check out this site!!! Congrats on all your fabulous purchases!


----------



## singtong

thanks naked - feel rather bad, buying one at a time is ok...no guilt but 3...

then again excitement of getting 3....PRICELESS!!!!

Boom - change it to com in the web address, this should do it.


----------



## lilmissb

*Singtong*, wow love them all!

*Shirli!!! *That is the motherload of hauls coming you way, can't wait to see them all!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

For some reason when I tried .com the Max Outlet became empty 
http://stores.ebay.com/Maxi-Outlet-Occasioni_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfclZ4QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ same for me.


----------



## HalieB

My lastest...I got today....I love them...so cute.  They are from a tPFer too.  I am normally a 40 these are a 41.5 and only .5 too long for me.  Can not even tell since a slide.


----------



## schwinn3

Thanks for all your lovely comments, ladies!  I will hopefully get those modeling pics up a little later today.


----------



## b00mbaka

Halie, those are fabulous! I love how your polish matches the platform!

Schwinn, hurry up and get that pedicure! LOL!


----------



## HalieB

lol...thanks....I did them Sunday myself...I was trying to use the polish I never use.  Now I love that color....I have had it for years and never even opened it.


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie*, they're gorgeous on!


----------



## rilokiley

*singtong*- incredible haul!  I love all of them, especially the EB Declic.  I'm tempted to buy something from that seller, but I'm paranoid about the bank transfer only


----------



## Odalysb2006

HalieB said:


> lol...thanks....I did them Sunday myself...I was trying to use the polish I never use. Now I love that color....I have had it for years and never even opened it.


 *Love the shoes! ! ! ! !  I looked at those . . . but they were not my size! ! ! *


----------



## Odalysb2006

How many CLs do we need to post a picture? ? ?  
You guys have a zillion! ! !  I only have 5  (possibly 6 - since I am watching one on ebay at the moment). . . 
I feel INTIMIDATED! ! ! !


----------



## rilokiley

Odalysb2006 said:


> How many CLs do we need to post a picture? ? ?
> You guys have a zillion! ! ! I only have 5 (possibly 6 - since I am watching one on ebay at the moment). . .
> I feel INTIMIDATED! ! ! !




after editing some out, I only have 5 CL's myself.  the ladies are all sweet here.  It's not about how many you have, it's about how loved they are!


----------



## singtong

boom and meggy - yeah sorry tried that too, but if you click on the individual ones I could get it to convert to UK, however when I tried to change it to .com it said that the seller does not post to the USA. So I would email him, as he is happy to do it outside of ebay.

Rilo - I was so worried that something would go wrong, the money would disappear, but I ordered 3 pairs and they arrived safe and sound. I would definately buy from this seller again. It was a chance, and I really do not know where he gets these shoes from, but they are the real deal. (that was the other thing I was worried about)

Judgement call really :okay: x


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *singtong*!  I might ask him about EB Declics.  do you have to pay customs?


----------



## Odalysb2006

rilokiley said:


> after editing some out, I only have 5 CL's myself. the ladies are all sweet here. It's not about how many you have, it's about how loved they are!


 
I'm new here . . . and yeah the ladies here do seem very sweet
and their collections . . .  AMAZING! ! ! !
Yeap . . . my 5 are ADORED! ! ! ! 
I'll post pics soon. . . 
Thanks!


----------



## singtong

i didnt because I'm in the EU, are you in the US or simply a UK mets fan?

i was lucky getting the EB declics as he hasn't got them on ebay but Bitstuff got them and then I asked, I know that he didn't have a 37.5 though, but I found that I was TTS with a 37 (although maybe my toes are a teeny bit squished, but they are perfect length wise). Fingers crossed suede stretches.


----------



## rilokiley

singtong said:


> i didnt because I'm in the EU, are you in the US or simply a UK mets fan?
> 
> i was lucky getting the EB declics as he hasn't got them on ebay but Bitstuff got them and then I asked, I know that he didn't have a 37.5 though, but I found that I was TTS with a 37 (although maybe my toes are a teeny bit squished, but they are perfect length wise). Fingers crossed suede stretches.



hahaha I'm a US Mets fan 

hm I think I would need a 36.5 or 37.  Any idea if he has these sizes available?  and how much were they?  sorry for all the questions!


----------



## singtong

no that is fine, I bought mine in a 37, I don't know whether he had a 36.5 I'm afraid.

the EB declics cost me 229 euros.

ask as many questions as you want, and if you want any further help just let me know.


----------



## sdesaye

Halie - Those are so scrumptious, but then I'm a huge Madeleine fan!  They look great on you.


----------



## YaYa3

*PURSEMONKEY,* your pewter VPs are just gorgeous.  they look really beautiful on your feet.
*carlinha,* what is there to say???  UNBELIEVABLE!
*schwinn,* i'm a sucker for anything turquoise and especially in suede!  WOW!
*sington,* THREE new pair all at once??  girl, you have a STUNNING collection!
*halie,* your madeleines are so pretty.

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!


----------



## fleurdelys

Halie - Madeleines are great!  And yes, they fit small!


----------



## rilokiley

singtong said:


> no that is fine, I bought mine in a 37, I don't know whether he had a 36.5 I'm afraid.
> 
> the EB declics cost me 229 euros.
> 
> ask as many questions as you want, and if you want any further help just let me know.



thank you *singtong*!  you're a doll!


----------



## JRed

Soo many beautiful pairs!!!  Congrats to all!


----------



## ally143

Sooo many beauties!! 



Odalysb2006 said:


> How many CLs do we need to post a picture? ? ?
> You guys have a zillion! ! !  I only have 5  (possibly 6 - since I am watching one on ebay at the moment). . .
> I feel INTIMIDATED! ! ! !



Odalys please post!! We would love to see your collection!! But be careful, that's how I started!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Ally* I just viewed ur VERY AMAZING collection! ! ! I will post as soon as I figure this out. . . Thanks for making me feel like part of your "group" . . . and I do have to be very careful because I am obsessed totally with these shoes!  !  !


----------



## BellaShoes

+1 to Odaly.... Ally your lovely CL's are just that....lovely!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

b00mbaka said:


> For some reason when I tried .com the Max Outlet became empty
> http://stores.ebay.com/Maxi-Outlet-Occasioni_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfclZ4QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm


 

make sure you're not signed into your ebay US account...  something about not being allowed to purchase from their italian site


----------



## thisismisschris

*Carlinha*, lovely Clichys!!

*Schwinn3*, those turquoise VPs are FAB!!! I love them!

*sdesaye*, I'm sooo looking forward to your pics!!! Ahhh, the lot sounds absolutely magical!

*Singtong*, amazing shoes!!!

*HalieB*, those are so pretty!! Love the colors...
*
Odalysb2006*, I only have 2 pairs and I'm pretty sure I've posted pics in this thread... lol! So post away!!! I'm sure everyone here will appreciate some lovely shoe pics!


----------



## cfellis522

HalieB said:


> My lastest...I got today....I love them...so cute. They are from a tPFer too. I am normally a 40 these are a 41.5 and only .5 too long for me. Can not even tell since a slide.


 

Halie,

These are great!  Its nice to see another person from DFW on here!

Cara


----------



## sdesaye

New Decoltissimo - Pink Patent (100mm) SFA $595


----------



## jh4200

I love those Shirli!  What a striking color - I've been considering something like that since I tried on the NPs at the meetup.  They're perfect with your skin tone.


----------



## karwood

*halie: *Love your Madelienes!!! Love the colors!
*sdesye: *I posted in your other thread, but it is worth mentioning again. Your Pink Patent Decoltissimo are fabulous!!
*Odalysb2006: *This is not about the quantity of CL shoes you own, but the quantity of  love you have for CL shoes


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful colour Shirli!


----------



## sdesaye

Only one problem. They totally duplicate my Miu Miu's which are maybe a few shades off and a sculptured heel. I'm trying desperately to rationalize (1) keeping both or (2) selling the Miu Miu's or (3) returning the Decoltissimo's. Any thoughts?


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh wow, they do look quite similar!!  Do you think you could get a good price for the Miu Mius?  If not, I would probably take the Decoltissimos back.  IMO they are way too close to have both (granted, the red sole is nice--but aren't there so many other shoes out there that you would love to have too??)


----------



## sdesaye

meggyg8r said:


> Oh wow, they do look quite similar!! Do you think you could get a good price for the Miu Mius? If not, I would probably take the Decoltissimos back. IMO they are way too close to have both (granted, the red sole is nice--but aren't there so many other shoes out there that you would love to have too??)


 
Well, at least I got the Miu Miu's on sale so I could pass that price along.  I can put them up for a long-term (30-days/BIN) auction and see what happens.  I have 60-days to return the Decoltissimo's without penalty to SFA.


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh true!  That's a good option--see what happens after 30 days.  But if you really want to keep both, keep them!  I just think for $600 you could get a gorgeous completely different pair!


----------



## jh4200

Consider what forum you're asking here - I would perfer to keep the Decoltissimos - it's just a lovely shape and I prefer the heel.  List the Miu Mius and see if you get a good price, and if not, then return the Decolitissimos and get another fabulous pair.


----------



## b00mbaka

I would sell the miu mius. I'm not being biased either because I'm usually not a decoltissimo fan but the color is very pretty on you & the cut is better than the miu mius


----------



## sdesaye

Thank you Ladies!  I think that's what I'll do.  Gotta love eBay!  The ND's are so flattering a cut when you see them side-by-side.


----------



## Alice1979

sdesaye said:


> Only one problem. They totally duplicate my Miu Miu's which are maybe a few shades off and a sculptured heel. I'm trying desperately to rationalize (1) keeping both or (2) selling the Miu Miu's or (3) returning the Decoltissimo's. Any thoughts?


 
I'm not too crazy about the heels on those Miu Miu, so I would probably keep the Decoltissimo and sell the Miu Miu.


----------



## gemruby41

*sdesaye*-I prefer the Decoltissimo because of the straight heel.


----------



## Chins4

^I second that, supports your ankle in a more delicate curve


----------



## hlp_28

*sdesaye*, love the pink decoltissimo !! And I love decoltissimo b/coz they are super comfy!!


----------



## lilmissb

Shirlir, I'm gonna have to agree too. Sorry. Love the Decolts.


----------



## savvysgirl

Sell the Miu Miu's!!!


----------



## sdesaye

hlp_28 said:


> *sdesaye*, love the pink decoltissimo !! And I love decoltissimo b/coz they are super comfy!!


 
You are so CORRECT! Super comfy!  They're my new favorite style.


----------



## Odalysb2006

*sdesaye* love the decoltissimo and the COLOR is amazing!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

I'll be posting my first pics soon! ! !


----------



## sakura

Another vote for the Decoltissimo!


----------



## sdesaye

Okay, I'm definately keeping them.  The Miu Miu's are going bye-bye.


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY! Hehehehe


----------



## rdgldy

I am newly converted to the decoltissimo and I love it, so I agree you should sell the miu mius.  I am already thinking of adding the midnight, which is gorgeous, as I aready have the nude.


----------



## sdesaye

rdgldy said:


> I am newly converted to the decoltissimo and I love it, so I agree you should sell the miu mius. I am already thinking of adding the midnight, which is gorgeous, as I aready have the nude.


 
I've already ordered Red Kid and am thinking about getting black to replace my Piaf 85's.  Nude is tempting, but I have a pair of VP's in nude.  Midnight is as well, but I don't see getting any serious wear from that color unfortunately.


----------



## ShoeNoob

Here's my first pair of CLs, Simple 70s, out at the movies! Confessions of a Shopaholic, naturally. Oh no, I don't relate to that movie AT ALL!


----------



## rdgldy

love the red simples, shoe twin!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Thanks! I love them. I also just got a pair of black suede Simple 85s... amazing what a difference those 15mm make, I can't hardly walk in those at all yet. But I walk great in these babies!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ love the red simples!!


----------



## samina

yay loving the red simples!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hooray Red Simples! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*Shoenoob, *Congrats on your fabulous Red Simples!! What a fun idea to wear your CLs at the opening of  "Confessions of a Shopaholic" I can't wait to see this movie this weekend.


----------



## YaYa3

*shoenoob,* the red simples are GORGEOUS!  congrats!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Found these on sale last thursday: the last pair without a home (aka box+dustbag) I just had to take them home...














And guess what, they were only $175!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Msfrida* - What a steal!! Congrats!!

Happy Valentines ladies!

Here're my LGs worn for dinner today...


----------



## justkell

^^^^, both of you, they look great!


----------



## ally143

Thanks Odalys and Bella! 

Sdesaye I'm totally biased, so another vote for the CLs

ShoeNoob we are shoe twins!! 

MsFrida what a steal!! 

dreamdoll nice picture! Love the LGs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *Ms Frida*... they are lovely! And the price....wow!

*Dreamdoll*.... have always loved the Lady Gres... looking fabulous!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am soooo exicted, my very 1st pair of Exotic CL's!

Whipsnake VP's





This was their reveal earlier today.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/i-love-whips-on-valentines-day-424534.html


----------



## karwood

*MsFrida:*  Congrats on gettig the Drapiday on sale! They look lovely on you
*Dreamdoll: *One of my very fav CL style!!! Congrats on getting those lovely Lady Gres.
*Bella: *You had me at "WHIPS"! I absolutely LOVE them


----------



## BellaShoes

karwood said:


> *Bella: *You had me at "WHIPS"! I absolutely LOVE them




You're funny karwood.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love them Bella!


----------



## tresjoliex

rdgldy said:


> love the red simples, shoe twin!


 
I have those too!


----------



## sdesaye

Ms. Frida - Those look so good with opaque tights!  What a deal!


----------



## gheaden

Lovely red Simples


----------



## lilmissb

ShoeNoob they're gorgeous!

MsFrida, they look really good with the tights.

dreamdoll, again, great shoes 

Bella, they're gorgeous on your feet


----------



## YaYa3

*missfrida,* WOW!  what a beautiful shoe, especially for such a BEAUTIFUL price!!
*dreamdoll,* your SGs are awesome!  i think they're comfortable, don't you?  i love the color!
*bella,* girl!  you're rockin' those whipsnake VPs!  absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## sdesaye

Well, Ladies....The Miu Miu's have sold.  Now there's no more issue with the Decoltissimo's!


----------



## BellaShoes

_*naked, yaya *_and _*lilmissb*_!!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Beautiful additions!!! 

Bella~ When you get tired of those whips... send them my way LOL


----------



## ShoeNoob

Thanks so much everyone! You all know how to make a girl feel great 

Frida, awesome deal and beautiful shoes. Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Noegirl05 said:


> Beautiful additions!!!
> 
> Bella~ When you get tired of those whips... send them my way LOL


 
Thanks Noe!!

Although it seems as though Stinas has rightfully claimed first right of refusal in my closet


----------



## YaYa3

well, i finally received the shoes i bought in dallas.  except for the ron rons, i'm a little unsure about the them.  the flats are really cute IRL, but i think the  bilbao's have an age limit on them, and i probably passed it about a decade ago!


----------



## sdesaye

Not lovin the wedges, but the flats and the Ron Ron's are FAB! (and I'm either the oldest or second oldest---to you on this board)


----------



## jancedtif

Hello Yaya!  I love the flats and the Rons.  Not sure how I feel about the wedge.  Also there's an age limit for the flats?  I'm 42 and just ordered a pair (a little different from yours) but flats non-the-less.


----------



## lulabee

YaYa3 said:


> well, i finally received the shoes i bought in dallas. except for the ron rons, i'm a little unsure about the them. the flats are really cute IRL, but i think the bilbao's have an age limit on them, and i probably passed it about a decade ago!
> View attachment 678031
> 
> 
> View attachment 678032
> 
> 
> View attachment 678030
> 
> 
> View attachment 678028
> 
> 
> View attachment 678029


 I strongly disagree, I don't think there's an age limit on these wedges. I think they look great! OMG the Ron Rons though!!! They all look lovely on you!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Yeah, I think those wedges look great on you, and comfortable. The Ron Rons are gorgeous though!


----------



## lilmissb

YaYa! I love your haul! Is that a tattoo I spot??


----------



## BellaShoes

*yaya*...yes yes!! I think all three look lovely on you! I think if it was a gingham espadrille wedge...there is an age limit...but the ones you chose, FABULOUS! I vote KEEP!


----------



## YaYa3

thanks for all the comments, everyone!  yes, *lilmissb,* that's my little tattoo.  my twin and i got one on our 53rd birthday!  we were cold sober, too!  it hurt like a mother, though.  thought i was gonna faint!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* thank you!  you're so sweet.


----------



## lilmissb

^^That's so cute! I'm still working on my design but I think I'm almost there. Ankles are ouchie spots from what I've been told.


----------



## pursemonkey

*Yaya, *those Ronrons look INCREDIBLE on you! Love the color!! And I definitely think you could rock those wedges at any age with legs like yours!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies!! *Bella* - your whipsnake VPs are TDF!!

*Yaya* - Love your Ronrons! Lovely colour!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Bella -- the whipsnake are so gorgeous!

Yaya- You look fabulous in all three pairs! The ron rons are my favorite. Great color!


----------



## lolitablue

*Yaya*, love the wedges and the ron rons, not so much the flats. 

*Bella*, congrats again!!


----------



## bagmad73

*yaya* - love all 3 pairs that you bought. I know what you mean about the wedges - I tried them on and felt it would take some practice walking in them. I have to say - they look more than fantastic on you - you have nice legs!!!


----------



## justkell

YaYa- if the ron rons i just got looked even half as good as yours do on you, i'd totally keep them...you look HOT!


----------



## singtong

yaya - im young-ish (24) and I think that any woman any age could rock those wedges, in my opinion shoes never date, the person does unfortunately but if one wanted one could wear the shoes she loved in her teens in her sixties. The difference is the outfits you wear them with.

I watched a fashion documentary where a 60-ish year old lady was talking about some green strappy shoes that she had bought in her 20's, she's still wearing them now and she look fabulous, and to top it off I wanted those shoes too!!!!

If you love the wedges, keep them, if not don't as you will never wear them.  x x x

ps i second what the girls above say, you have lovely legs, better than mine, and I'm being serious!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Bella* - love them ! ! 
*MsFrida* - great deal and great shoe!
*Dreamdoll* - they look awesome. . . I just bought them in pewter - I will post pics once I receive them!  !  !


----------



## Odalysb2006

YaYa3 said:


> well, i finally received the shoes i bought in dallas. except for the ron rons, i'm a little unsure about the them. the flats are really cute IRL, but i think the bilbao's have an age limit on them, and i probably passed it about a decade ago!
> View attachment 678031
> 
> 
> View attachment 678032
> 
> 
> View attachment 678030
> 
> 
> View attachment 678028
> 
> 
> View attachment 678029


 
Love all three! ! !


----------



## savvysgirl

*Yaya* - Seriously, all 3 look fabulous on you. Those Ron's are gorgeous. I want!!! You totally make those wedges work. Love it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yaya I love each pair! I'm not really feelin the flats as much but maybe because I'm not much of a flat wearer ... but I think they'll be awesome if you ever need flats KWIM. I love the wedges though 

Damn Yaya! You have great legs!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*ShoeNoob*  the red simples!  I'm taking my daughter to watch the movie today.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yaya I LOVE the color of those Ron Rons!! And all 3 look fab on you!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*- great haul!!  The flats are adorable, and I think the wedges look great on you.  My favorite though is the lilac suede Ron Ron   congrats, my dear!  I can't wait to see what your sister got!


----------



## YaYa3

*lula, shoenoob, lilmissb, bella, pursemonkey, dreamdoll, ebaybags, lolita, bagmad, justkell, singtong, odalysb, savvy, naked, meggyg8r, and rilo,*


----------



## rdgldy

*YaYa,* I love all 3 purchases-all very different from each other (which I something I need to learn to do)!!


----------



## noah8077

Yaya I love them all!


----------



## samina

yaya - I love the pics esp the lilac ron rons!


----------



## archygirl

As promised, here are the nude coxinelles I purchased for last weekend. They are great, except for the broken clasp, which I am taking for repair my next trip back to NJ.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Very nice!


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty and ladylike!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you _*dreamdoll *_and_* eBaybags*_!!! I love seeing all of the fabulous new additions in this thread!!

Thank you again *lolita* and *odaly..... *


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhhh, _*archy*_, love your new nudes!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*archy* they are fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

Archy they're just devine! I wish I had me a pair now!!!


----------



## samina

Archy - they r fab!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

My new teal patent New Simples!!! I'm in love!


----------



## meggyg8r

These aren't very good pics because I was trying to balance on the cobblestones out back of my house, but here are my new Burgundy Glittart Yoyospinas!  I wore them out last night for Valentine's day and got complements even from males!












BTW--I totally look superimposed in these pics! Kinda funny 

And please excuse the pedi (or lack of--been wearing closed toe shoes for a while!!) on this one :shame:


----------



## meggyg8r

Love the color, Nerdy!!!


----------



## floridasun8

meggyg8r said:


> These aren't very good pics because I was trying to balance on the cobblestones out back of my house, but here are my new Burgundy Glittart Yoyospinas!  I wore them out last night for Valentine's day and got complements even from males!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW--I totally look superimposed in these pics! Kinda funny
> 
> And please excuse the pedi (or lack of--been wearing closed toe shoes for a while!!) on this one :shame:



Meggy....I LOVE those!  Where did you find them?  I didnt even know the yoyospinas came in the glittart except for the tortoise print!  I'd love a pair of the burgundy ones!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ A freaking magical eBay find!!!  $275 with shipping--I couldn't believe it!  I've been dying for something glittart (I really wanted blue glittart but red was close behind) and I couldn't pass on that price.  The seller was amazing, too.  They got to me gift-wrapped (!!) with a card and everything in 2 days.


----------



## lilmissb

Nerdy, that colour is FAB!

Meggy, I LOVE glittart patent and those look great on you!


----------



## floridasun8

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ A freaking magical eBay find!!!  $275 with shipping--I couldn't believe it!  I've been dying for something glittart (I really wanted blue glittart but red was close behind) and I couldn't pass on that price.  The seller was amazing, too.  They got to me gift-wrapped (!!) with a card and everything in 2 days.



Wow, fabulous!  I'll just have to keep stalking ebay  LOL   They look great on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *lilmissb* and *floridasun*


----------



## lulabee

*meggy*, they are gorgeous! I love glittart!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fabulous new additions!

Archy - i like those!

Nerdy - the color on the simples is AMAZING!


----------



## MissPR08

YaYa3 said:


> well, i finally received the shoes i bought in dallas.  except for the ron rons, i'm a little unsure about the them.  the flats are really cute IRL, but i think the  bilbao's have an age limit on them, and i probably passed it about a decade ago!
> View attachment 678031
> 
> 
> View attachment 678032
> 
> 
> View attachment 678030
> 
> 
> View attachment 678028
> 
> 
> View attachment 678029



*YAYA3* i love love your ron rons, are they lavander? 
what a pretty color!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy, noah, and samina,* THANK YOU for your sweet comments!

*misspro08,* thank you.  the color is called 'lilas,' and they're a light lavendar.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thanks,  there gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## fmd914

Bella - LOVE the whipsnake VPs on you!!! :okay: They are awesome!

YaYa - I've been waiting on your pics - LOVE the ron rons! - Don't underestimate the flats - out of all of my CLs I wear my flats the most!

Archy - You wear the nude coxinelles so well!

Meggy - the burgundy glittart are the best. I adore that color .

I'm sorry for all that I've missed - I am swamped right now. A quick post of my latest - Black Croc NPs - thanks Kam for the heads up!


----------



## noah8077

fmd, those are amazing!


----------



## YaYa3

*fmd914,* just WOW!!!  could there be a more dynamite shoe?  i don't think so.  congrats!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*fmd* I love the dimension that croc gives to the black coloring.. gorgeous!!


----------



## pursemonkey

*fmd, *BLACK CROC VPS?!  I die. Those are insanely hot! Congratulations!! 

*meggy, *love the glittarts! They look great on you!!


----------



## rilokiley

*meggy*- so pretty!  I love the burgundy glittart.

*fmd*- wowza!!!  congrats on those beauties!  I'd love to see modeling pics.


----------



## sakura

*fmd*, stunning NPs!  I agree with *rilo*.  We need modeling pics!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Archy* - Love the nudes 

*Nerdy* - I was thinking today how i would like some teal New Simples. I have teal Ron's already though

Love the glittart *Meg*!

What can i say *fmd* - beautiful


----------



## sakura

*meggyg8r*, great find!  Those Yoyospinas were a steal!

Beautful Teal New Simples *NerdyBirdy1982*!

Love the Coxinelles *archy*.  I'm glad you're keeping them.  Good luck with getting it repaired at the cobbler.

Stunning shoes *Mama Yaya*!  The Ron Rons are my favorite.  I'm glad you had fun with your sister.  Which stores did you visit and which ones had the best selection?


----------



## sumnboutme

Here are my newest acquisitions from SCP yesterday.  Turquoise Suede Ron Rons  and Jean Paul 20 Zeppa Wedge (which I will sadly return).


----------



## sumnboutme

This one I bought 2 weeks ago at SCP as well: Beige Watersnake New Simples


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

UGH! I love the ron rons! I can't wait until I get mine!


edit: those watersnake simples are GORGEOUS!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Thanks.  We'll be shoe twins!!!


----------



## noah8077

Shoe triplets!


----------



## sakura

Love the Ron Rons and New Simples, *sumnboutme*!


----------



## sumnboutme

*noah* - yay! the more the merrier!

*sakura* - thanks.  I'm hoping Msr. L will sign my New Simples.


----------



## jancedtif

Nerdy, Meggy, Fmd, Sumnboutme all of your shoes are great!  Hope you all wear them in good health!


----------



## YaYa3

*meggy,* the glittart yoyo's are just gorgeous.  and i love the outdoor pictures, too.

*nerdybirdy,* i'm in love with the teal new simples.  fabulous!  

*sumnboutme,* you bought those watersnake new simples two weeks ago, and you're just NOW showing us???  girl, those and your turquoise ron ron's are simply stunning.  

congrats, everyone!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^LOL.  Sorry, I was too lazy to take pics.


----------



## jh4200

So many amazing new additions! Nerdy, I love the color on those new simples!

Meggy, the glittart is just fab!

Fmd, the croc is perfection - where are modeling pics, woman?

Yaya - I think all three pairs look fantastic on you, and I wouldn't worry about any age limit - you're rocking all of them! If nothing else, though, DO NOT let those ron rons go, they're amazing on you!

Here are my new additions, probably my last new ones for awhile:

Navy blue decolitissimos, the most perfect dark blue color that looks almost black:


----------



## jh4200

And my Gino t-straps:


----------



## noah8077

Jenn I was unsure about the Gino's but they look great on you!


----------



## rilokiley

*jenn*- I love both pairs!  and I agree with *noah*- you make the Gino T-straps look so much better than I expected them to be!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks ladies!  I was unsure about them myself, until I tried them on at the meetup, and realized they look much better on than in the stock photos.  I also wasn't sure about the gold bits, thought they might be too flashy, but I think they blend pretty well and just give them a fun, sort of retro feeling.


----------



## YaYa3

*jenn,* i LOVE both pair!  i actually tried on the gino's in dallas and they were so beautiful in real life.  i wanted them SO badly, but couldn't buy yet another pair of shoes that day.  the gold on them just gives a little punch, but not too much.  they look beautiful on you.  congrats!!


----------



## rdgldy

Love them both, Jenn.


----------



## meggyg8r

Jenn I LOVE those Ginos!! They are very different looking.. retro is a good description! You look great in them!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you so much *pursemonkey*, *rilo*, *savvy*, *sakura*, *Jan*, *YaYa*, and *Jenn*!


----------



## jh4200

Thank you Yaya, rdgldy, and meggy!  

I meant to say before that if anyone is thinking of ordering the Ginos, you should try luisaviaroma.com - I got them for much, much less than if I had ordered from the US.


----------



## *Magdalena*

WOW!!!!!!!!!

*Yaya*~fabulous additions. wear them well!!  and those wedges look fantastic on you
*Meggy*-gorgeous pair! I really like the burgundy glittart
*fmd*-love your NPs!  they are beautiful
*sumnboutme*-you're on a roll, girl!!! love your Ron Rons; enjoy them as much as im enjoying mine; your new simples are divine as well!  wear them well
*Jenn*~amazing additions!!!  you make these Gino T-straps look unbelievable.  they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jenn, great additions!  They look lovely on you.  Congrats.  =)


----------



## pursemonkey

jh4200 said:


> Thank you Yaya, rdgldy, and meggy!
> 
> I meant to say before that if anyone is thinking of ordering the Ginos, you should try luisaviaroma.com - I got them for much, much less than if I had ordered from the US.



They look amazing on you! Do you mind me asking how much you had to pay in customs? I've yet to order from overseas and I can't seem to find any info that tells me exactly how much to expect from customs fees. TIA!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OH MY!!!

What a fabulous couple of pages!!!

Let see if I catch them all.....

*nerdy*...your teal new simples are FA*BU*LOUS!!!
*meggy*...great new glittarts! Burgundy is amazzzzing!
*jh420*...your new decolitissimos are stunning... I love the toe box!
*sumnboutme*...WHAAAA Those beige watersnake simples
*fmd*...fantastic new NPs....more pics... on the feet please
*jenn*...the profile on your gino t-straps are 'simplistically sexy'


----------



## BellaShoes

fmd914 said:


> Bella - LOVE the whipsnake VPs on you!!! :okay: They are awesome!


 
thanks fmd!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love them both Jenn ... the GINOS are GORGEOUS!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Magdalena, oo_let-me_see, pursemonkey, Bella, and naked!

Pursemonkey, I haven't gotten my customs charges yet - the shoes were delivered last week, and I understand that it takes a couple of weeks.  I'll certainly keep you posted when I find out.  But in the meantime, I'll tell you that I paid $579.55 for them, and they're $865 at NM and Saks.  So unless customs is more than $248.45, I still paid less going overseas.  Shipping was free and only took 2 days, including the delay for FedEx to send me the customs forms.


----------



## Stinas

Great new additions ladies!!!


----------



## Xander

Very gorgeous additions everyone.....


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks for the info, Jenn and congrats on a great deal!!


----------



## lilmissb

*fmd*, those are AWESOME!
*
sumnboutme* your haul is MASSIVE! Love them all!
*
Jenn*, wow, love both of them! Really really love the Gino's!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *Mags* and *Bella*


----------



## pinkiestarlet

This is my first pair of CL, black greasepaint Yoyos 100


----------



## gemruby41

*sumnboutme*-the Ron Rons are TDF and the New Simples just make me !


----------



## MissPR08

sumnboutme said:


> Here are my newest acquisitions from SCP yesterday.  Turquoise Suede Ron Rons  and Jean Paul 20 Zeppa Wedge (which I will sadly return).


 
beautiful ron rons!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Congrats on your first pair of CL's pinkie ... gorgeous!


----------



## cathy1228

I love your first CLs pinkie!  How much did you get them for?


----------



## Odalysb2006

*pinkie* beautiful! ! !


----------



## lulabee

pinkiestarlet said:


> This is my first pair of CL, black greasepaint Yoyos 100


 Wow! These are so pretty! The color is TDF!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*jh* love the shoes!
*meggy* great deal. . . I have them in tartaruga and they are sooo comfortable! !
*fmd* I WANT THOSE SHOES! ! ! ! Amazing!
*sumnboutme* love both! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Nerdy* the teal is TDF! ! !


----------



## jh4200

Thanks lilmiss and odalysb2006!

pinkie, congrats on a fantastic first pair - I love the greasepaint!


----------



## meggyg8r

pinkie, what a great first pair!! They look great on you! Congrats and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Thank you *savvysgirl*, *cathy1228*, *Odalysb2006*, *lulabee*, *jh4200* and *meggyg8r*! I can't wait to buy my second pair lol!


----------



## YaYa3

*pinkie,* your yoyo's are stunning!  congrats.


----------



## karwood

My Gosh!! Alot of new CLs!

*yaya:  *I definitely love the flats and the declics, but I am not particularly crazy about these wedges. I think wedges look great on any age, but this style simply is not flattering on anybody.
*archy:*  Love your nude coxinelles!! Where did you find them?
*nerdy: *Great color! 
*meggy; *The Yoyospina looks very lovely on you! I bought these same shoes as a gift for my Mom and she gets complimented everytime she wears them out.
*fmd: *Black Croc NP!!! Wow, those are hot!!
*sumnaboutme:*  I absolutely love your Watersnake New Simples and the Ron Rons. 
*jh4200:  *Beautiful new additions!
*pinkie:* Congrats on your first pair of CLs!! They are very lovely!


----------



## sumnboutme

I knew there was a reason I stopped buying CLs...it's because it's hard to stop once you've started.  So many beautiful shoes, so little time (and money)...


----------



## HalieB

jh4200 said:


> And my Gino t-straps:


 
Meow...love these.....can you just box those up and mail them over to me.


----------



## HalieB

sumnboutme said:


> This one I bought 2 weeks ago at SCP as well: Beige Watersnake New Simples


 
Oh wonderful....LOVE


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Thanks!  I'm hoping I can get those signed.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Additions Ladies!!!


----------



## lilmissb

pinkie, they're just gorgeous! Love grease colours!


----------



## Veelyn

meggyg8r said:


> These aren't very good pics because I was trying to balance on the cobblestones out back of my house, but here are my new Burgundy Glittart Yoyospinas!  I wore them out last night for Valentine's day and got complements even from males!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW--I totally look superimposed in these pics! Kinda funny
> 
> And please excuse the pedi (or lack of--been wearing closed toe shoes for a while!!) on this one :shame:



Gorgeous! Love the tattoo on your foot too!


----------



## Veelyn

sumnboutme said:


> Here are my newest acquisitions from SCP yesterday.  Turquoise Suede Ron Rons  and Jean Paul 20 Zeppa Wedge (which I will sadly return).



Those Turq Ron Rons are absolutely gorgeous. The color is breathtaking!


----------



## Veelyn

schwinn3 said:


> What a great way to start the day...
> 
> My new turquoise suede VPs!!!!!     I am so so so excited for these.  I originally fell in love with the ron rons but realized I have way too many closed toe CLs so I hunted these down and finally found them!



Gorgeous.. again.. love the colors!


----------



## mocha beans

pinkiestarlet said:


> This is my first pair of CL, black greasepaint Yoyos 100


 
Wow, those are gorgeous!!  Where did you get them from?


----------



## b00mbaka

1000 pages of jaw dropping gorgies!!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Wow nice new additions Ladies


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Schwinn* those are great!  Love the color! ! ! 

Now, if I can ever figure out how to get my pictures on here . . . . they are not working! ! ! !


----------



## shockboogie

My first exotic CLs!!! 







I also ordered the gray watersnake altadamas which should be on their way to me this week!!!


----------



## sakura

Congrats on your Alta Damas!  Can't wait to see the grey/white ones!


----------



## sakura

*schwinn3*, those blue turquoise VPs are stunning!  I'm glad you found them!


----------



## sakura

*pinkiestarlet*, beautiful Yoyos!  The greasepaint adds an extra sparkle to it.


----------



## ronsdiva

Meg the glittarts look great on you, Nerdy-congrats,  fmd  the crocs!, jh4200 love the ginas and the decols look great on you, Sumn- great additions- I reall like the snake new simples.

Thanks all of you for the eye candy.


----------



## ronsdiva

pinkiestarlet said:


> This is my first pair of CL, black greasepaint Yoyos 100


Congrats on your first pair! May they be the first of some great CL's. You chose a great pair and great modeling pics.


----------



## ronsdiva

Schwinn- fab turquise suede vp's. Congrats!

Shockboogie- LOVE them!


----------



## danicky

Great new shoes ladies!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Beautiful, *Shockboogie*.


----------



## pursemonkey

*Shockboogie, *those are GORGEOUS!! Love the color!


----------



## lilmissb

shockboogie! Welcome back!!!! Very nice purchases


----------



## BellaShoes

*shockboogie*...........Oh....My....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Shockboogie!!! Gorg!


----------



## jancedtif

Pinkie congrats on your beautiful black greasepaint yoyo!
Schwinn3 how did I miss your pretty turquoise VP?  Congrats!
Schock OMG!  What pretty Alta Damas!


----------



## shockboogie

*sakura, ronsdiva, jancedtif, nakedmosher, bellashoes, lilmissb, pursemonkey, kittenslingerie - *thank you everyone!!!! ah... i must say that this forum is definitely an enabler... and i mean that in a good way  now im hooked on exotics!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*YaYa3*, *karwood*, *lilmissb*, *mocha beans*, *sakura*, *ronsdiva*, *jancedtif*, Thank you ladies for the compliments!

*shockboogie*, That is so gorgeous! I can't wait for the day I get a pair of exotics too lol!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Shockboogie* those are gorgeous! !  I love them! !  Congrats.


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks so much, *Veelyn* and *ronsdiva*!


----------



## meggyg8r

*shockboogie*- TDF! love the color!


----------



## xboobielicousx

congrats on everyone's new additions!


----------



## Odalysb2006

OKAY GUYS FINALLY LEARNED HOW TO UPLOAD PICS. . .


----------



## Odalysb2006

Odalysb2006 said:


> OKAY GUYS FINALLY LEARNED HOW TO UPLOAD PICS. . .


 
I GUESS NOT! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006




----------



## Odalysb2006




----------



## jancedtif

Hello Odalysb2006, if those are your new Yoyo spinas, they are very lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Odalysb2006

jancedtif said:


> Hello Odalysb2006, if those are your new Yoyo spina, they are very lovely! Congrats!


 
Thank u!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh *schwinn* - Loving your VP's. Stunning. Congrats! 

Beautiful Altas *shockboogie*. Can't wait to see the watersnake!!

I cant see your piccie very well *Oda* but i'm sure they are beautiful!


----------



## halah

Forgot to clean the mirror!  These are the yasmines from the Bluefly 10hr sale.  Satin Lavender Yasmines.  I'm having them dyed black, I'll post an after pic once I get them back!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ oooh I love them! I love the color too even though you're dying them black!


----------



## HalieB

halah said:


> Forgot to clean the mirror! These are the yasmines from the Bluefly 10hr sale. Satin Lavender Yasmines. I'm having them dyed black, I'll post an after pic once I get them back!


 
Oh no why would you die them.....they are so pretty and a neutral Color.....noooo


----------



## rilokiley

*halah*- don't dye them!!  I love that shade of lavender, and it looks so pretty on you.


----------



## halah

Thanks girls!  I know I was pleasently suprised with the color as well...it's a bit more purple IRL and I didn't really have anything that looked nice with them so I knew I wouldn't get enough wear out of the lavender.


----------



## savvysgirl

Aww, i agree with the others. They are such a beautiful colour! And they look lovely on you.


----------



## karwood

*shockboogie., *Love your Eel Alta Damas!! IRL the color are truly mesmerizing!
*halah: *Love the Yasmines and the color.


----------



## YaYa3

*shockboogie,* those alta damas's are incredible!  WOW.  congrats!  

*halah,* whether you die them or not, they're gorgeous and look beautiful on you!


----------



## lovely&amazing

A naughty reveal...I thought I could wait until the SCP signing to buy a pair buuuuuuut.....














*Laureen* _MADE_ me do it!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lovely&amazing said:


> A naughty reveal...I thought I could wait until the SCP signing to buy a pair buuuuuuut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laureen* _MADE_ me do it!


 

is it me?  or are these just screaming SEXy???


----------



## melialuvs2shop

a little birdy told me that there are 3 packages waiting for me at home...  whaddaya know???  i bought three pairs of shoes last week  

i'm so excited and can't wait to share them!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

halah said:


> Forgot to clean the mirror!  These are the yasmines from the Bluefly 10hr sale.  Satin Lavender Yasmines.  I'm having them dyed black, I'll post an after pic once I get them back!



Yay, shoe twins!  I too bought them with the intent of dyeing them, but I fell in love with the color.

*L&A*, super sexy!  I'm glad I made you do it!


----------



## lovely&amazing

OOOOOoooh, *Melia*! Cant wait to see what you got! Thanks for the compliment!

*Laureen*, thanks! I'm so glad you made me do it to.  A SOLID size up...whaddya know?!


----------



## surlygirl

Those are smokin', *lovely*! Clichys?


----------



## Miss_Q

So many fabulous new purchases! I can't keep up.


----------



## lovely&amazing

surlygirl said:


> Those are smokin', *lovely*! Clichys?


 
Yup! Clichy 100's from Vegas...I had these in a 38.5 and loved them so much but they made my toes go numb!  Had to do a 39 and I am completely re-smitten!


----------



## rilokiley

*lovely*- those black patent Clichys are AMAZING on you!!  wow!!


----------



## jh4200

HalieB said:


> Meow...love these.....can you just box those up and mail them over to me.


 
Normally I would say no problem, but since we're the same size, I doubt I'd get them back!  Maybe one day when I'm tired of them...lol.

Thanks rons!

Shockboogie, I love those altadamas - I always thought the red eel was so beautiful.  Can't wait to see the gray ones!

Odalys, those look great!

Halah, I love the Yasmines!  The purple looks so lovely on you, but I'm glad you're going to be able to get some use of them when they're black.

Lovely, yay clichys!!!!  That Laureen, what a horrible person to make you buy something so beautiful!


----------



## lulabee

OMG *loveliest lovely*!! The Clichy are beyond hot on you! Gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

L&A- TDF!!!!!!!!! I want a pair of Clichys now.  Seriously, you just put me over the edge.

I'm going to Vegas next month.. hmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## YaYa3

*l&a,* super gorgeous and they look absolutely perfect on you.  such a beautiful shoe.  congrats!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

L&A they are GORGEOUS!!! Super Sexy!


----------



## carlinha

*halah* - the satin yasmines are lovely as they are!  i hope you don't dye them black!  maybe another color if you are concerned that lavender would get dirty easily?  blue?  green?  red??

*lovely* - YAY!!!! CLICHY TWINS!!!!   that laureen, she is just so naughty


----------



## melialuvs2shop

these weren't part of today's delivery...  i got them last week but haven't posted them yet










http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp196/melia166300/tpf/graffiti2.jpg


----------



## carlinha

this thread moves like lightning!  i am sure i have forgotten some people... 
*
singtong *- love the haul!

*fmd *- good god, croc!!!  i die!

*sumnboutme* - love the turqouise... want to get it one day

*shockboogie* - the eel altadamas are smoking on you

*bella* - the whipsnake looks amazing on you
*
yaya* - love your new purchases, especially the suede ron rons

*melia* - the flats are so cute!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

and my excitement for today is all because of these three lovely shoes...


----------



## noah8077

Oooooh, I love them all!
  But where did you get those peep toe wedges?


----------



## *Magdalena*

*melia*~you're on a roll, girlfriend!!!  all of your new additions are beautiful; I especially love the black Rolandos.  Hotness!!!
*L&A*~ooo la la!!!!!  your new Clichys are super sexxxxy!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*melia!!*  OMG, girl!  i love all of your new shoes!  i love the flats because i had no idea they were that cute IRL.  they look fabulous on you, as do all the others.  beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

noah8077 said:


> Oooooh, I love them all!
> But where did you get those peep toe wedges?


 
ebay hunnee!  you know how i do! 


they were a fantastic deal too-- $84, free shipping...  the had a knick in the back of one of the shoes...  took it to my cobbler and he fixed it on the spot...  and best of all, he did it for free!!!

but i don't know the name of these fabulous greasepaint wedges...    looks like i'm gonna have to get them ID-ed


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Magdalena* said:


> *melia*~you're on a roll, girlfriend!!! all of your new additions are beautiful; I especially love the black Rolandos. Hotness!!!
> *L&A*~ooo la la!!!!! your new Clichys are super sexxxxy!!!


 
on a serious roll--  it's like i can't stop lol.  the black rolandos topped off my day.  i thought they weren't going to make it today.  of the three, they were the first ones purchased, and of course, the last to be delivered.  it's my first pair of rolandos and i think these might have opened pandora's box!   

i mean, i liked them and especially liked the newer colors, but now i think i *have to have them* in every color!!!  time to clear out the closet and make some munnees to support my most current addiction ush:


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^Have you seen the blue ones that are available at Neimans right now?!  they are soooo pretty...not to enable or anything


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> *melia!!* OMG, girl! i love all of your new shoes! i love the flats because i had no idea they were that cute IRL. they look fabulous on you, as do all the others. beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!


 
thanks YaYa!  if you don't own a pair of CL flats, you need to get some!  this is my third pair.  although they do require a little bit of breaking in, they're just fantastic!  i was indifferent about toe cleavage back in the day (before i met my lover, christian louboutin) but now i don't think i could live without it and these flats stay true to louboutin's style with the sexy low cut.

my bf loves my louboutin ballet flats--  he even says they're sexy!

sexy flats?    who knew!


----------



## bambolina

melialuvs2shop said:


>


 
We are shoe twins!  Those Rolandos are beautiful!

And your other shoes are beauties as well! Congrats!


----------



## sumnboutme

love the Rolandos on you *melia*!  sadly my feet and rolandos don't mesh well...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^Have you seen the blue ones that are available at Neimans right now?! they are soooo pretty...not to enable or anything


 

blue rolandos?  they're not as bright as i would like.  i really really want them in bubblegum pink patent, gold nappa and i NEED the camel patent ones!!!  and don't even get me started on python 

i want a pair of bright yellow shoes, but the yellow rolandos are not bold enough for me.  i wish they had them in the fluo blue that the lolas came in...  or even magenta patent.  omg, greasepaint & glittart!!!    louboutin needs to get cracking and make all these!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*melia*, they all look gorgeous on you!  Loving the flats.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

bambolina said:


> We are shoe twins!  Those Rolandos are beautiful!
> 
> And your other shoes are beauties as well! Congrats!


 
thanks shoe twin!  

omg don't you just love rolandos?!?  they're so comfy!  i'm saying that now...  let's hope i'm still saying that after a few hours of wearing them


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sumnboutme said:


> love the Rolandos on you *melia*! sadly my feet and rolandos don't mesh well...


 
 that's not cool, but i bet you rock your other CLs well! :okay:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

laureenthemean said:


> *melia*, they all look gorgeous on you! Loving the flats.


 

  thanks *laureen*!


----------



## YaYa3

*melia,* i love CL flats, too, and i also love the toe cleavage.  what's great about you is that whether it's a flat or a rolando or any other style, they ALL look great.  i'm really in love with those flats, though.  they look adorable on.


----------



## Stinas

Lovely new additions ladies!!!
I should have mine late this week.  Waiting for 2 steals I found on the bay!  Cant wait to show you all!!


----------



## carlinha

melia, love the new additions!  they look great on you.  what is the heel height of the wedges?  are they greasepaint?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> *melia,* i love CL flats, too, and i also love the toe cleavage. what's great about you is that whether it's a flat or a rolando or any other style, they ALL look great. i'm really in love with those flats, though. they look adorable on.


 

thanks YaYa  <-- this smilie hardly does justice to the smile i'm smiling right now...  it's like a foot long!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

carlinha said:


> melia, love the new additions! they look great on you. what is the heel height of the wedges? are they greasepaint?


 

thanks hun!  the wedges are 70mm and i think they're greasepaint   they're black patent with glitter embedded! -- and oh so fun!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*melialuvs2shop*, I love all your new additions, especially the Rolandos and the greasepaint wedges, lovely!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks, *Rilo*, *Jh*, *Lula-lovah*, *Meggy* (get em'), *Yaya*, *Naked*, *Carlinha* (twins!) and *Mags*!

*Melia*....words can not express your haul...but I'll try.  Absolutely, divinely, breath-takingly gorgeous! Did you go a full size up in those Rolandos?  I believe I MUST have them now...


----------



## pinkiestarlet

lovely&amazing said:


> A naughty reveal...I thought I could wait until the SCP signing to buy a pair buuuuuuut.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laureen* _MADE_ me do it!


I can't believe I missed this post, these are amazing


----------



## noah8077

L&A, I thought my wishlist was stalled for the moment, but you make me want these!  So beautiful!


----------



## IslandSpice

melialuvs2shop said:


> and my excitement for today is all because of these three lovely shoes...


 
Wow!! Melia, your new Loubies are absolutely TDF! BTW...weren't you the one who said something about losing weight in one of your threads?!? NOT! you have fab legs woman! Rock those shoes, girl!


----------



## Minda

Melia! Gorgeous legs!!! And nice shoes too BTW


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pinkiestarlet said:


> *melialuvs2shop*, I love all your new additions, especially the Rolandos and the greasepaint wedges, lovely!


 

thanks for sharing my  for my new shoes *pinkie*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks, *Rilo*, *Jh*, *Lula-lovah*, *Meggy* (get em'), *Yaya*, *Naked*, *Carlinha* (twins!) and *Mags*!
> 
> *Melia*....words can not express your haul...but I'll try. Absolutely, divinely, breath-takingly gorgeous! Did you go a full size up in those Rolandos? I believe I MUST have them now...


 
have you ever been so happy that you can't stop smiling and your face becomes sore?  that's me!  

as for the rolandos...  i wear a true US 8 and have narrow feet and just went up to a 38.5 as recommended by a SA at the LV store  i think a 39 would have worked too  but these "new" rolandos are definitely cut lower and you know what that means--  sexier!!! 

do you need rolandos right now?  *ABSOLUTELY*!!!  get them and we can drool over them simultaneously


----------



## melialuvs2shop

noah8077 said:


> L&A, I thought my wishlist was stalled for the moment, but you make me want these! So beautiful!


 
you need these in your life


----------



## melialuvs2shop

IslandSpice said:


> Wow!! Melia, your new Loubies are absolutely TDF! BTW...weren't you the one who said something about losing weight in one of your threads?!? NOT! you have fab legs woman! Rock those shoes, girl!


 

i got 'em from my momma!!!  she's like 60 (61 actually) and hers are identical to mine--  unbelievable!

but yeah, i was talking about losing weight in my luggage decolzep thread...  lol that you remembered   and i'm on the road to success, i hope!  

honestly, i'd be content at my current weight as long as i tone up a little...  my legs are sooo not proportionate to the rest of my body.  i need to just maintain being healthy.  my wii fit age is like 80!!!  granted, i only wiid about 10-12 times since i got it on new year's eve.  besides, being fit makes it much easier to wear fabulous shoes for longer periods!  and i'll definitely drink to that!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Minda said:


> Melia! Gorgeous legs!!! And nice shoes too BTW


 
thanks Minda!


----------



## lilmissb

*Odalys*, they look great!

*hala*, they great as is! I love the lavendar colour and wish I hadn't missed out on bluefly!

*Lovely* they're amazingly sexy on you!!!

*Melia*, wow, you do love to shop!!! LOL. Love the graffiti flats and the wedges are super cute! Great buying there chickie!! I also agree, killer legs!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> *Odalys*, they look great!
> 
> *hala*, they great as is! I love the lavendar colour and wish I hadn't missed out on bluefly!
> 
> *Lovely* they're amazingly sexy on you!!!
> 
> *Melia*, wow, you do love to shop!!! LOL. Love the graffiti flats and the wedges are super cute! Great buying there chickie!! I also agree, killer legs!


 
thanks hun!  all this talk about my legs is making me blush, but i'm too brown to blush, so here:  :shame:


----------



## lilmissb

^So cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE the new haul, Melia! I gotta say my favorite is those wedges though!


----------



## rdgldy

*melia, halah, l&a*-wonderfully gorgeous new CLs!


----------



## lulabee

*melia*, you've been a busy bee! They all look gorgeous on you! Loooove the Rolandos!


----------



## karwood

*L&A:*  They are truly very stylish and sexy!
*melia: *What an amazing haul!!! They all look beautiful on you!


----------



## pursemonkey

*Melia, *what an incredible haul!! Such a steal on the wedges and the Rolandos and cork heels are STUNNING!! They look fabulous on you - we're gonna have to start calling you Tina Turner with those gams! Congrats!


----------



## Noegirl05

Wow great additions!!!!
melia I think you and I are the same size what sizze did you take in the flats?

I had 3 nes additions that I need to post!


----------



## Kamilla850

fmd914 said:


> I'm sorry for all that I've missed - I am swamped right now. A quick post of my latest - Black Croc NPs - thanks Kam for the heads up!


 

Hooray!  I am so glad that you love them!  They are absolutely TDF!  

I go away for a week and come back to see so many new wonderful shoes.  Gorgeous new additions to everyone.


----------



## sdesaye

Declic 120's - Dark Brown Suede (These may be marked 39, but they feel like a 38 - 38.5) so if anyone is looking for them they're on the way back to SFA (NYC) today.

New Decoltissimo (100mm) - Bone Patent


----------



## floridasun8

sdesaye said:


> Declic 120's - Dark Brown Suede (These may be marked 39, but they feel like a 38 - 38.5) so if anyone is looking for them they're on the way back to SFA (NYC) today.
> 
> New Decoltissimo (100mm) - Bone Patent



Love them both!!


----------



## sdesaye

NP - Bone Patent (Going back - I like the Decoltissimo's the best and really don't need two pairs of bone patent shoes)


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*meggyg8r*,* rdgldy*,* lulabee*,* karwood* & anyone else i forgot to mention-  thanks ladies!  




pursemonkey said:


> *Melia, *what an incredible haul!! Such a steal on the wedges and the Rolandos and cork heels are STUNNING!! They look fabulous on you - we're gonna have to start calling you Tina Turner with those gams! Congrats!


 
that's what my mom's friends call her   but i feel honored that you would think of that 



Noegirl05 said:


> Wow great additions!!!!
> melia I think you and I are the same size what sizze did you take in the flats?
> 
> I had 3 nes additions that I need to post!


 
those flats are a 39, but a 38.5 would have been ok too...  i have leather ones in a 38.5 and 39.  you should get some


----------



## jh4200

Melia, what a haul!  I especially love the rolandos.

Sdesaye, sorry the declics didn't work out, but you know I love the decoltissimos.  And I agree with your decision on the NP - they're great, but the decolts are better.


----------



## halah

...the Yasmines are black.  I loved the Lavender but was in desperate need of dress shoes in black...these were perfect and such a good deal, had to do it!  I know they'll get much more use this way.  In fact I'll have some modeling photos soon as I'll be wearing them to a Charity event on Saturday!








Also, waiting for me on my desk this morning were my Purple Simples with the lower heel...I actually don't like the lower heel so these may go back to bluefly but the color (more raisin than purple) I love!


----------



## floridasun8

halah said:


> ...the Yasmines are black.  I loved the Lavender but was in desperate need of dress shoes in black...these were perfect and such a good deal, had to do it!  I know they'll get much more use this way.  In fact I'll have some modeling photos soon as I'll be wearing them to a Charity event on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, waiting for me on my desk this morning were my Purple Simples with the lower heel...I actually don't like the lower heel so these may go back to bluefly but the color (more raisin than purple) I love!



I love those Simples!  Im not usually a fan of Simples, but those are gorgeous.   What size are you?


----------



## cathy1228

oh the simples are gorgeous!!!! how much did you get them for?


----------



## halah

Floridasun:  I'm usually a 40 (US9) these are 39.5, not too tight but not as comfy as 40's are.

Cathy:  They were $414 ($460 with add'l % off).  Not the best deal on simples but still less than retail and I love the color!


----------



## cathy1228

*halah:* i agree! the color's TDF! congrats on the find


----------



## YaYa3

*halah,* beautiful shoes!  i love the color of your simples.  just gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

halah, the simples are such a pretty color.


----------



## sabrinabossy

OMG

ive finally gone through all 1007 pages!

and all i can say is WOW 

congratulations ladies on such amazing collections it is truly inspiring 

keep em coming, have to feed my shoe monster


----------



## rdgldy

You deserve a medal for going through all of this!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

sdesaye said:


> NP - Bone Patent (Going back - I like the Decoltissimo's the best and really don't need two pairs of bone patent shoes)



Very nice


----------



## sabrinabossy

rdgldy said:


> You deserve a medal for going through all of this!!!!


 

how about a pair of shoes ?


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Melia*  love all of your shoes!
*Lovely* the clichys are awesome!


----------



## Odalysb2006

sdesaye said:


> Declic 120's - Dark Brown Suede (These may be marked 39, but they feel like a 38 - 38.5) so if anyone is looking for them they're on the way back to SFA (NYC) today.
> 
> New Decoltissimo (100mm) - Bone Patent


 
I love them!


----------



## Odalysb2006

lilmissb said:


> *Odalys*, they look great!
> 
> *hala*, they great as is! I love the lavendar colour and wish I hadn't missed out on bluefly!
> 
> *Lovely* they're amazingly sexy on you!!!
> 
> *Melia*, wow, you do love to shop!!! LOL. Love the graffiti flats and the wedges are super cute! Great buying there chickie!! I also agree, killer legs!


 
thanks . . . even though its a tiny pic! I'm playing around with my mac and hopefully will learn how to post better pics once my new Lady Gres arrive later this week! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*halah* love the purple simples!


----------



## floridasun8

My DESIRs are here!!   

Unfortunately my camera doesn't pick up on their beauty, but these babies REALLY sparkle!   Now, to figure out where to wear them


----------



## meggyg8r

Everywhere!!!!! They are fab and look great!


----------



## Odalysb2006

floridasun8 said:


> My DESIRs are here!!
> 
> Unfortunately my camera doesn't pick up on their beauty, but these babies REALLY sparkle! Now, to figure out where to wear them


 

GORGEOUS ! ! ! ! !


----------



## karwood

*sdesye: *I am glad you are keeping Bone Patent Decoltissimo. I definitely prefer them over the NP.
*halah:  *I agree, I like the Yasmines more in black!! I am not a Simple fan, but I do like color.
*floridasun: *Your Desirs are very fabulous


----------



## sdesaye

Floridasun8 - WOW!  I really love those.  I think you can wear them casually if you do it just right.


----------



## rdgldy

*floridasun*, they are beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

*halah*, the yasmines look great and your simples are a fantastic colour!!!
*
Odalys* - Lady Gres? In what colour?

*florida *- WOW!!!


----------



## ashakes

I have missed way too many pages as usual to comment individually, but gorgeous purchases everybody!


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks for the compliments everyone.  Now that I sit here and look at these shoes even more, they are beautiful, but I dont know how much I would really get to use them for and I'm second guessing myself whether it was worth it.  

I did get them about 60% off but I keep thinking I could use that money for a pair that I would use more.  I'm not really one for collecting shoes, bags or clothes that I know I wont wear.   I do go out for nice dinners every once in a while and I have a concert to go to and a wedding in April to attend, but other than that, how much would I really use them.   I admit, they are a lot more "blingy" than I thought they would be!  lol


----------



## samina

Everyone new additions are FAB!!

here's a quick peek at the blue lizards that finally came!


----------



## lilmissb

Woohoo *samina!!!* Stunning!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

lilmissb said:


> *halah*, the yasmines look great and your simples are a fantastic colour!!!
> 
> *Odalys* - Lady Gres? In what colour?
> 
> *florida *- WOW!!!


 

Pewter. . . hope to get them by tomorrow . . .


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Samina* those are just beautiful! !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ahh so many gorgeous new additions everyone!


----------



## samina

Thanks LilmissB, Odalysb2006 and naked.


----------



## sdesaye

These are the Terracotta Suede VP's from Net-a-Porter.


----------



## YaYa3

*floridasun,* they're truly beautiful.  besides the wedding and the concert, you'll have places to wear them.  you never know when another event invitation will hit your mailbox!  i understand your dilemma, though.

*samina,* TDF!!  what stunning shoes you have there, girl!  congrats.


----------



## floridasun8

^ Thanks Yaya...well my dh is making me keep them  lol  so I guess I dont have a choice.  I second guess myself a lot and need to learn to stop.  We do go out to dinners a lot so I know I will wear them, I guess I'm just 1) not used to having so much bling on my feet as most of my other shoes are mild and 2) I have other special event shoes that I rarely wear now so I feel bad for buying others and not wearing the ones I have.    Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## kaeleigh

floridasun8 said:


> My DESIRs are here!!
> 
> Unfortunately my camera doesn't pick up on their beauty, but these babies REALLY sparkle! Now, to figure out where to wear them


 
Yeah you received them! Yes they sure have alot of bling, so shiny pictures do not even come close to shwing how beautiful they are.
Looks like they do fit you great. I love themand I think you could just wear them with jeans too.


----------



## sumnboutme

Gold Laminato Rolandos from BH Boutique.  I exchanged my wedges for these.    The second pic makes it look a little too gold but it's really not.


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh sumn, those are gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *sumnboutme,* those are killer!  i love the color and the fit.  they're absolutely TDF beautiful!!  congrats.


----------



## ally143

sum you made a great choice!! The gold is gorgeous!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

*floridasun8*, Those Desirs are gorgeous!

*samina*, WOW

*sdesaye*, Love the color of your VP!

*sumnboutme*, That shade of gold is perfect, your shoes are HOT!


----------



## lilmissb

*Shirli*, I like your VP's. A very unique shade.
*
sumn* i love love love your rolandos!


----------



## Stinas

Great buys everyone!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

I've always been a little afraid of Rolandos but today I decided to take the plunge.  Thanks *kuromi*, *yaya*, *lilmissb*, *ally*, *pinkie* and *stinas*!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new buys everyone


----------



## lilmissb

I picked these beauties up off layby today  A bit sad about the tear on the box. They wrapped it in paper during the layby but they taped it to the box! What imbeciles!!! They clearly don't know CL...

En Passant 100mm in Black Satin


----------



## AspenMai

Lilmissb, they look great !!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *AspenMai!*


----------



## meggyg8r

love the gold, *sumn*!

they look great, *lilmissb*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Meg!


----------



## kittenslingerie

lilmissb said:


> I picked these beauties up off layby today  A bit sad about the tear on the box. They wrapped it in paper during the layby but they taped it to the box! What imbeciles!!! They clearly don't know CL...
> 
> En Passant 100mm in Black Satin



The En Passant look really great on you, congrats!


----------



## Marisa783

i got my astraqueens yesterday from naturalgasgirl on ebay. it was funny because i sold a few things on ebay and one of them was returned to me.  i figured the other USPS box my doorman handed me was the other item i mailed out so i brought them both to work today to re-mail and as i was opening the second box to repackage, i realized they were my astraqueens!  good way to start the day!  here's a few quick pics i took under my desk


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* the satin en passant's are gorgeous.  they look beautiful on you.  congrats!  

*marisa,* i'm so glad you checked that box!  your astraqueens are fabulous!


----------



## Marisa783

^thanks yaya!


----------



## karwood

Congrats ladies on your fabulous new Loubies! They are all beautiful!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lilmiss* - you already know but your En Passant are beautiful .. esp in satin.

What a nice surprise for you *Marisa*!! Congrats!


----------



## danicky

Beautiful new additions ladies! I gave up trying to keep up with this thread! lol


----------



## ronsdiva

Sdesaye- the decols really look good on you. I tried them but they were not very comfortable for me. I liked the np's on you also, but I think you were right the decols are better. Love the the suede vp's also.

Melia- You are looking tres hot in your pics. Definitely working the rolandos and I love the wedges also.

Sabrina- way to go through all of the posts!

Florida- The desirs are very cute. 

Samina- Congrats. It is always good to get a cute good black shoe. I am looking forward to getting my pigalles late next week.

Sumn- those gold rolandos are very cute and look great on you.

Lilmiss- Congrats on your en-passants. 

Marissa-Love your astraqueens. Congrats.

There, I was catching up quickly so if I missed anyone sorry. Great eye candy!


----------



## sdesaye

New Decoltissimo - RED KID (BG/NM) $595.00


----------



## rdgldy

*Sdesaye*,  I love the red kid.  The red patents are also stunning and are more of the true red color.  
*Marissa*-the astroqueens look great on you.
*lilmissb*-the en passants are beautiful in satin.


----------



## sdesaye

Who has red patent?


----------



## rdgldy

Saks in NYC-we tried them on at the meetup-nude, red, and twilight(deep navy) patent.


----------



## meggyg8r

Marissa- LOVE the AQs.. I would love to find a pair some day!!

Shirli- That red is stunning!!


----------



## sdesaye

rdgldy said:


> Saks in NYC-we tried them on at the meetup-nude, red, and twilight(deep navy) patent.


 
Thank you!!!!!

Meg - I'll be keeping these.  Red is probably my favorite color for a shoe.


----------



## meggyg8r

sdesaye said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> 
> Meg - I'll be keeping these. Red is probably my favorite color for a shoe.


 
I think they look great on you.  The color is perfect for your skin tone!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Sumnboutme, I love them, they are gorgeous and look great on you!
Sdesaye, I love your VPs! ! !
Lilmissb those are stunning! ! !
Enjoy them everyone! ! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Marisa* congrats, they look great! ! !
*Sdesaye* WOW another amazing pair! ! !


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sdesaye, your red kid decolts are beautiful!  The color is perfection.


----------



## shockboogie

Received it from Saks today


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## sedds

rdgldy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!



i'll second that!!!


----------



## sdesaye

Yes, definately Gorg!!!!


----------



## floridasun8

shockboogie said:


> Received it from Saks today



Wow!  Love that skin, whatever it is!


----------



## pursemonkey

Love everyone's newest additions! 
I just got my new brown suede nuit d'etes today and I love them! I have another pair on the way but I thought I'd go ahead and post these now.


----------



## floridasun8

pursemonkey said:


> Love everyone's newest additions!
> I just got my new brown suede nuit d'etes today and I love them! I have another pair on the way but I thought I'd go ahead and post these now.



Ive considered buying those myself, but in black.  Love them...they look great on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks everyone!

Love the watersnakes *shockboogie*...quite stunning!
*Pursemonkey*, those shoes are sexy!


----------



## YaYa3

*pursemonkey,* it never ceases to amaze me how beautiful ALL CLs are, even if they don't appeal to me in an ad.  your nuit d'etes look beautiful on you and what a good fit.  i LOVE them!


----------



## sdesaye

pursemonkey - Those look so cool, especially in that color.


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, ladies! *YaYa, *I couldn't agree more - that's why I love this forum! I can see shoes that never would've caught my eye in a stock photo and truly appreciate their beauty when I see them "on." *Floridasun, *I bought them in black first - you should go for it!


----------



## floridasun8

pursemonkey said:


> Thanks, ladies! *YaYa, *I couldn't agree more - that's why I love this forum! I can see shoes that never would've caught my eye in a stock photo and truly appreciate their beauty when I see them "on." *Floridasun, *I bought them in black first - you should go for it!



Where did you find them, if you don't mind me asking?  Its been several months since I last saw them and now cant find them again.


----------



## pursemonkey

floridasun8 said:


> Where did you find them, if you don't mind me asking?  Its been several months since I last saw them and now cant find them again.



I got the brown ones from ebay seller *venee2* (whom I would highly recommend), and the black ones I got awhile back from Neiman Marcus. I see them pop up now and then on Barneys and Neimans sites but your best bet might be ebay at this point. What size are you looking for? I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## immashoesaddict

My new babies ; 
CL Jolie noeud 
CL miss box or something i forgot looks like simples / ron rons 

Both in black patents 

No pic yet waiting for them to arrive in the mail


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *kittens, yaya, karwood, savvys, danicky, rons, rdglady, odalys!!!* :shame:

*Marisa*, the astraqueens look fab on you! 

*Shirli*, those red decolts are amazing. Yup, need some red....ush:

*shock* -  nuff said

*purse *they're stunning on you! Love 'em!!!!


I can't wait to see your shoes *imma*, hey you're Aussie too!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pursemonkey said:


> Love everyone's newest additions!
> I just got my new brown suede nuit d'etes today and I love them! I have another pair on the way but I thought I'd go ahead and post these now.


 
these look so good on you!  they make me want to get a pair and wear them with jean shorts, which i don't think i've worn since elementary school, and a white tee and parade around in this gorgeous california weather!  they put me in such a summery mood!

btw...  i can't wait to see the others that are on the way!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Pursemonkey* - you really do make the nuit d'etes look so good! Congrats!


----------



## gemibebe

*lilmissb*, those look gorgeous on you!!!  You have def. caught the CL bug! hehe

*Marisa*, the astraqueens are so sexy!

*Sdesaye*,  the red color of your New Decoltissimo!

OMG *Shock* Those whipsnakes are TDF!

*Pursemonkey*, those nuit d'etes are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm so behind but gorgeous new  additions everyone!

SHOCKBOOGIE!! THOSE ARE HOTT!!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked!!!* you made it to houston??!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Shockboogie *those are amazing they look great! 
*Pursemonkey* they look great on you, congrats!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> I can't wait to see your shoes *imma*, hey you're Aussie too!!!


 
Ahh great to see another aussie * waves*

I cant wait for themm!! i think the Bf is soo sick of me telling him everyday that i cant wait to receive them in the mail hahahha


----------



## ashakes

*floridasun, *congrats on your Desir!  They look beautiful on you. LOVE the BLING!

*lilmissb,* the satin En Passant is gorgeous!  

*Marisa,* the Astraqueens look fabulous on you!

*Shirli*, you are on a decolt kick!  The red kid is beautiful!  I'm a sucker for red too!

*pursemonkey*, those look fantastic on you!  Congrats!

*shockboogie*, the grey/white watersnake Alta Damas are GORGEOUS!  Love them!


----------



## ashakes

I haven't posted my Louboutins in this thread in ages.  I am just used to putting them in my collection thread and the reference library. I probably should put them here too though since so many people use this as a reference thread as well.

*Red Patent Yopi


















*


----------



## pursemonkey

*ashakes, *the color of those is GORGEOUS!! They look perfect on you!


----------



## jancedtif

ashakes said:


> I haven't posted my Louboutins in this thread in ages. I am just used to putting them in my collection thread and the reference library. I probably should put them here too though since so many people use this as a reference thread as well.
> 
> *Red Patent Yopi*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
 Ashakes they are TDF!  They look like the same shade of red as my simples. Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

I love that shoe!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *gemibebe, naked & asha*!! 

*asha*, those yopis are TDF!


----------



## archygirl

*ashakes*, those yopis look great on you! That color is fab.


----------



## Odalysb2006

*ashakes* those are gorgeous! ! ! ! Just like every other shoe in your collection! ! ! !


----------



## floridasun8

ashakes.....LOVE, , LOVE those Yopis!!  Everything from the toe to the color are fabulous!!  Might have to go and try on a pair of those for myself


----------



## MissPR08

shockboogie said:


> Received it from Saks today



Congrats those are stunning!!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *MissPR08*!


----------



## fmd914

ashakes - the color and cut on the yopi are TDF!!!!  Do they feel like the yoyos?  Please tell me they are more comfy!!!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

I just finished going through this thread for the first time in a very long time. I love all the new purchases and congratulate you all! They are absolutely beautiful - every, single pair! 

Just bought a pair of pewter lady gres for *yaya3's* son's wedding (my little nephew), and also bought a pair of Privatita Python ankle straps on eBay that I'm really thrilled about. And just bought my UHGs from Barney's - the lilas RonRons! I'll post pictures when they all get here. 

I've never seen so many gorgeous CLs as *yaya3* and I saw in Dallas. A lot of the new Spring shoes were there. At Barney's they had all the colors in the suede RonRons for spring and in all sizes if anyone is interested. The SA there is Josephine and she really knows her CLs. Here's the number: 469-221-4700.


----------



## YaYa3

^^we'll be shoe twin twins!


----------



## amazigrace

YaYa3 said:


> ^^we'll be shoe twin twins!



Heart, soul, womb, and shoes, *yaya3*!


----------



## lilmissb

^That's so cute, twins with twin shoes!!! 

Thanks for the info *amazigrace!* Welcome back, we missed you.


----------



## BellaShoes

*ashakes*.... love your new yopi's!!


----------



## IslandSpice

pursemonkey said:


> Love everyone's newest additions!
> I just got my new brown suede nuit d'etes today and I love them! I have another pair on the way but I thought I'd go ahead and post these now.


 
Loving these on you!!! Were they TTS or 1/2 up from your US size? TIA!


----------



## rilokiley

*amazigrace*- I've missed you!


----------



## pursemonkey

IslandSpice said:


> Loving these on you!!! Were they TTS or 1/2 up from your US size? TIA!



Thank you! My black ones were TTS but I went up 1/2 size in the brown and I think it's a much better fit HTH!


----------



## amazigrace

rilokiley said:


> *amazigrace*- I've missed you!



Ah, *rilo*, I don't think there's anyone as kind and sweet as you! And I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## IslandSpice

pursemonkey said:


> Thank you! My black ones were TTS but I went up 1/2 size in the brown and I think it's a much better fit HTH!


 
Thanks, Purse!  You've inspired me to find a pair since it looks like my camelish brownish patent VPs are a fig newton of my imagination...


----------



## lulabee

pursemonkey said:


> Love everyone's newest additions!
> I just got my new brown suede nuit d'etes today and I love them! I have another pair on the way but I thought I'd go ahead and post these now.


 OOOH! I really love these!


----------



## Marisa783

another pic of my new astraqueens.  i got so many compliments on them from random people


----------



## meggyg8r

those look great, *marisa*!! I'm regretting not buying them now...


----------



## Marisa783

thanks meggy! yea, i held off for awhile but couldn't stop thinking about them so i took the plunge.  i got them on ebay from naturalgasgirl. i think she has others


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah, I'm regretting not getting them when I saw my size at NM during their hefty sale!!


----------



## Marisa783

^i know....they had my size too and i resisted. def should have bought them then because i would have saved $200


----------



## meggyg8r

I hear ya


----------



## karwood

*sdesye: *Love your red decoltissimo.
*shockboogie: *Your Watersnakes are super GORGEOUS!!!!!
*pursemonkey: *They look beautiful on you. Congrats!
*ashakes: *They are very lovely!!
*marisa:*  Your Astraqueens are definitely fabulous!


----------



## annadand

Hey all you fabulous CL lovers,
I've been lurking in this forum for about a year now, working all the while on building a collection.  Today, I unveil it for you!!
I had a small Oscar's party last night. Living in Mpls, MN it is hard to get use out of the Loubies in the winter, so we sat around inside trying them on and drinking champagne.  The middle two pictures are of the shoes this morning, in a little disarray, but happy to be out!!
The first picture is of a pair of Givenchy that I just ordered from Barneys.
Enjoy!


----------



## floridasun8

^ A party of sitting around drinking champagne, playing with CLs and watching the Oscars?!    Now thats my kind of party!  LOL


----------



## melialuvs2shop

floridasun8 said:


> ^ A party of sitting around drinking champagne, playing with CLs and watching the Oscars?!  Now thats my kind of party! LOL


 

seriously!  where was our invite???


----------



## jancedtif

annadand said:


> Hey all you fabulous CL lovers,
> I've been lurking in this forum for about a year now, working all the while on building a collection. Today, I unveil it for you!!
> I had a small Oscar's party last night. Living in Mpls, MN it is hard to get use out of the Loubies in the winter, so we sat around inside trying them on and drinking champagne. The middle two pictures are of the shoes this morning, in a little disarray, but happy to be out!!
> The first picture is of a pair of Givenchy that I just ordered from Barneys.
> Enjoy!


 
Welcome!  Your collection is  worthy!  What a great idea!  Sounds like an event I would have loved to been invited to!


----------



## BellaShoes

They arrived today!! A fabulous, deep shade of magenta..... love!


----------



## jancedtif

Oh so pretty Bella! Wear them in good health!


----------



## sdesaye

These are CAMEL Patent New Decoltissimo's. I got them from the Bev Hills Boutique (Nathan). If you're a blond these would be a perfect neutral and they'll look much better once I have a tan.


----------



## floridasun8

^ Very nice Decolts!  Love my camel colored shoes!

Bella...pretty color!


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella,* I'm so in love with the colour of your ronrons!

*Shirli,* those camel decolts are tottaly TDF! I think you're becoming VERY fond of the style!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Purchases Ladies, you guys have been busy!!

*sdesaye*- Love those decolts! Enjoy them
*Bella*- Those Ron Rons are gorgeous!!


----------



## sdesaye

lilmissb said:


> *Bella,* I'm so in love with the colour of your ronrons!
> 
> *Shirli,* those camel decolts are tottaly TDF! I think you're becoming VERY fond of the style!!!


 
Thanks and I am.  I love a point toe pump.  I'm so happy now that I have nude in a VP and these in a closed-toe.  It leaves me free to add a nude patent New Simple should I desire. I only have three pairs of ND's (Red, Pink & Camel).  Is that too many????? 

I'm still expecting my 2 SO's (this week) and a pair of brown suede NP's from SFA.


----------



## sumnboutme

oh *Bella*, those look great on you!!  I tried those on and opted for the Turquoise.  Somehow, I feel weird wearing pink.


----------



## BellaShoes

*sdesaye*...your new decol's are fantastic!

Thank you *sumnboutme...lilimissb....florida....jance and ladylouboutin*!! I really do love the deepness of this particular magenta!!


----------



## surlygirl

*sdesaye* - the decolts look so good on you!

*bella* - love the magenta ron rons! They look gorgeous on you! I need them in my life. How did you size in them?


----------



## lilmissb

Definitely not *Shirli*, especially if you wear them all the time. Plus you need a different colour to go with different outfits! I can't wait to see your roccia NP's!!! I really want roccia pigalles now. 100mm though not 120's!


----------



## lulabee

*Bella*, I love the magenta Ron Rons on you! What is the heel height?


----------



## noah8077

Bella those are such a yummy color!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* your ron ron's are TDF!!!  the color is fabulous.  i'm such a ron ron lover, too!  congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bella I love the ron rons! The color is so rich!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Surly*! Thanks! I sized them just as I did my Simple100's..... 39

Thanks *lula*... they are 100's...4 inches....love

*Noah*...the magenta is just incredible IRL....really deep not a bright, shocking magenta..... I think it will wear very well in S/S and F/W...


----------



## BellaShoes

*yaya*.... thanks!! I love your RonRons too!!

Thank you so much *naked*....you are always so fabulous!


----------



## immashoesaddict

My new toys has arrived!!!!!!!!!!!  and they fit perfectly omg. Jolie neoud and Miss cool.


----------



## BellaShoes

Very pretty shoeaddict! Congrats!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *bella*!

hrm i think my obsession with jolies has just begun...i want them in all colours


----------



## YaYa3

*immashoesaddict,* they're WONDERFUL!  i LOVE the jolie neouds especially.  how did you size them?  up, down, or TTS??  congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Sdesaye what pretty shoes!


----------



## shockboogie

*Bella*, love those magentas on you!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

immashoesaddict - congrats on your new pairs!  i too would love the jolis in all colors!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> They arrived today!! A fabulous, deep shade of magenta..... love!


 

what a gorgeous new addition!!!  and they look great on you too!  the color is stunning...  i want 'em!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sdesaye said:


> These are CAMEL Patent New Decoltissimo's. I got them from the Bev Hills Boutique (Nathan). If you're a blond these would be a perfect neutral and they'll look much better once I have a tan.


 

tan or no tan, they look great!  as if choosing between camel ron rons and camel rolandos wasn't hard enough, you had to show me these lovlies!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

immashoesaddict said:


> My new toys has arrived!!!!!!!!!!! and they fit perfectly omg. Jolie neoud and Miss cool.


 
very beautiful!  although now i'm kicking myself for selling my jolies ush:


----------



## guccigirl2000

I definitely had an amazing weekend. I went down to San Fran for a little shopping. Sadly, all the sales were over. However I talked to the SAs and they were all very helpful. After a while one of the SAs told me to give him sometime to see what he could find. When I returned he had three sale shoes left in my size. As he brought out the boxes I saw the brown box of Louboutins. I waited eagerly to see which pair he found and when he opened the box I felt like I had won the lottery. The Very Noeud in Red! I LOVED the very noeud but they never really went on sale in Canada and by the time I called the US everyone said they were sold out. So before I knew it I paid for them. So, here are pics of my precious shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

*imma,* they're gorgeous! I have the joli noeud dorcets in silver grease. They're fab!!!
*
guccigirl*, those are sooo pretty!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> *imma,* they're gorgeous! I have the joli noeud dorcets in silver grease. They're fab!!!
> 
> *guccigirl*, those are sooo pretty!


 
silver grease???  where are they?  shoe me them!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

ooooh, very pretty *guccigirl*!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

guccigirl, what a fabulous find!  soooo lucky!  they look awesome on you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you everyone i absolutely love them!!



YaYa3 said:


> *immashoesaddict,* they're WONDERFUL! i LOVE the jolie neouds especially. how did you size them? up, down, or TTS?? congrats!


 
 Funny thing is that i actually went down. i bought 38 jolie neouds.I'm normally 38.5 - 39 with my pigalle 120 .

*Lilmissb* where did you get them , i dont remeber Sydney DJ ever having them in that colour 

*gucci *all i can say is WAW


----------



## lilmissb

A repeat just for *melia & imma!!!*












*imma,* DJ's didn't carry them in silver grease, they never seem to cover ANY seasonal stock, just plain stuff. I was lucky enough to buy it off another TPFer by coincidence. They're half a size too small but I'm working on stretching them width ways.

I haven't been into DJ's for nearly a month, do they have anything good in?


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> A repeat just for *melia & imma!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *imma,* DJ's didn't carry them in silver grease, they never seem to cover ANY seasonal stock, just plain stuff. I was lucky enough to buy it off another TPFer by coincidence. They're half a size too small but I'm working on stretching them width ways.
> 
> I haven't been into DJ's for nearly a month, do they have anything good in?


 

OT : what programs do you girls use to watermark your pictures.i'm fedup with flickr shrinking my pictures 

WAWW  i loveeeee . I was in sydney in january for my 21st birthday ..personally the stocks rather dissapoints me but i do recall seein jolie neouds in yellow and red patent , few simples pigalle 120 grafitti  hrm not much .* lilmissb* I LOVE IT


----------



## Stinas

lilmissb - I love them!!  I was thinking about them today when I decided to re-watch the Saks 08 NYC signing.  I regret not getting that color, but I guess having the yellow and red is enough for now lol


Lovely new additions everyone!!


----------



## lilmissb

*imma,* they have pigalles? I haven't seen any in Sydney!!! Argh, must visit tomorrow....thanks for your lovely compliments 

Thanks *Stinas!* I want them in yellow and red too! The yellow ones the bay were 35's not 35.5 so I decided not to.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> *imma,* they have pigalles? I haven't seen any in Sydney!!! Argh, must visit tomorrow....thanks for your lovely compliments
> 
> .


 
yup last time i was there they had the yellow grafitti ones.i know melb definetely have the pigalle well last time i was there hahahha


----------



## lilmissb

immashoesaddict said:


> OT : what programs do you girls use to watermark your pictures.i'm fedup with flickr shrinking my pictures



BTW, I use photoshop but I think you can use paint.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> BTW, I use photoshop but I think you can use paint.


 
Maybe you can teach how to do it .I'll pm you when i get my laptop back .Paint makes it look ugly.... i dont like it at all :okay:


----------



## lilmissb

^No wuckers! Happy to help


----------



## meggyg8r

*lilmissb* I LOVE the silver greasepaint in those Jolis--they are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks *meggy!* They are aren't they? hehehe


----------



## *Magdalena*

guccigirl2000 said:


> I definitely had an amazing weekend. I went down to San Fran for a little shopping. Sadly, all the sales were over. However I talked to the SAs and they were all very helpful. After a while one of the SAs told me to give him sometime to see what he could find. When I returned he had three sale shoes left in my size. As he brought out the boxes I saw the brown box of Louboutins. I waited eagerly to see which pair he found and when he opened the box I felt like I had won the lottery. The Very Noeud in Red! I LOVED the very noeud but they never really went on sale in Canada and by the time I called the US everyone said they were sold out. So before I knew it I paid for them. So, here are pics of my precious shoes!


 
Guccigirl~your new VNs are *GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

guccigirl! i love the VNs ... pretty and great find!


----------



## surlygirl

Fabulous new additions ... love the silver grease jolies, *lilmissb*! That's my favorite color in that style. And *guccigirl*, the VNs are gorgeous! Congrats on a great find!

*immashoesaddict* - I love the black jolies, too! And how cool are the Miss Cool?!


----------



## immashoesaddict

surlygirl said:


> Fabulous new additions ... love the silver grease jolies, *lilmissb*! That's my favorite color in that style. And *guccigirl*, the VNs are gorgeous! Congrats on a great find!
> 
> *immashoesaddict* - I love the black jolies, too! _And how cool are the Miss Cool?!_


 

HAHAHHAHAH this maded me giggle  i finnaly have a CL that icacn wear everyday hahahha


----------



## Schnuggeli

my new black patent Decolletes


----------



## angelcove

^Classy & Sexy!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *schnugelli*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh i love them!!! I need some decolletes!


----------



## surlygirl

Love them Schnuggeli! I need a pair of black Decolletes ... so chic!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Schnuggeli - love the black patent decolletes!  such a classic staple!


----------



## floridasun8

Schnuggeli said:


> my new black patent Decolletes



GORGEOUS!  Love them!!


----------



## sdesaye

Numero Privé - BROWN SUEDE & BRONZE SPECCHIO
I feel like I'm in a Shoe-of-the-day Club". Only expecting my two SO's at this point (besides the two suede Blahnik's)


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ I LOVE that combo, Shirli!  Looks great on you!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*schnuggeli,* your decolletes are TDF!!  they look absolutely gorgeous on you.  congratulations!


----------



## surlygirl

Love them, Shirli! You are in the Shoe of the Day club! I need to join!


----------



## rilokiley

beautiful, *schnuggeli*!  they look great on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*schnuggeli *- they are fab! Decolletes are a must have for sure!

*Shirli,* I love that combo! Very unusual but stunning!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Bella* beautiful ! ! ! !
*Sdesaye* I love the color! ! !  I ordered my HP in that color on Saturday . . . I will be picking them up at the end of the week! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

immashoesaddict said:


> My new toys has arrived!!!!!!!!!!! and they fit perfectly omg. Jolie neoud and Miss cool.
> 
> View attachment 688259
> 
> 
> View attachment 688260


 

Love both of them! ! !  Enjoy


----------



## Odalysb2006

guccigirl2000 said:


> I definitely had an amazing weekend. I went down to San Fran for a little shopping. Sadly, all the sales were over. However I talked to the SAs and they were all very helpful. After a while one of the SAs told me to give him sometime to see what he could find. When I returned he had three sale shoes left in my size. As he brought out the boxes I saw the brown box of Louboutins. I waited eagerly to see which pair he found and when he opened the box I felt like I had won the lottery. The Very Noeud in Red! I LOVED the very noeud but they never really went on sale in Canada and by the time I called the US everyone said they were sold out. So before I knew it I paid for them. So, here are pics of my precious shoes!


 
Love them, they look great on you.  I have them in peach and was thinking of dying them to red. . .


----------



## Odalysb2006

sdesaye said:


> Numero Privé - BROWN SUEDE & BRONZE SPECCHIO
> I feel like I'm in a Shoe-of-the-day Club". Only expecting my two SO's at this point (besides the two suede Blahnik's)


 
OMG! !  These are beautiful too! ! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Schnuggeli* congrats, they are beautiful! ! !


----------



## archygirl

Everyone's new additions are lovely! It is making me want to go out and spend some $ on a new pair. I have reason to celebrate, so while I am home in NJ I may have to get something....any suggestions? My recent acqusitions were Pewter Gattacas, turquoise suede Ron Rons, EB Suede Rolandos, and Nude Coxinelle.


----------



## carlinha

stunning new shoes everyone!!!!


----------



## sdesaye

I'm now ready to add New Simples to my collection.  I'm guessing that everyone loves them?????? (and they run TT NP/VP size)?????


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ Yup I took my VP?NP size although I could have sized down a half size!


----------



## jancedtif

I've managed to be both behind and jump ahead.  So if I commented before on your shoes, just ignore it.  

Sumn - beautiful gold Rolandos!

Lilmissb - pretty En Passants!

Sdesaye - what lovely red, camel Decoltissimos, and sassy brown Numero Prives!

Pursemonkey - love your nuit d'etes!

Immashoeaddict your Jolies are TDF!

Schnuggeli - love your black Decolletes!

Guccigirl2000 - What gorgeous red Very Noeuds!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Black Eclairs.  (Don't know if they are keepers.)


----------



## sdesaye

Those are kind of interesting, are they comfortable?  Rather ecclectic.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sdesaye, they are a bit wobbly because the heel is thin.  They are......different.


----------



## rdgldy

I really like them~


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Thanks girl.


----------



## sdesaye

Well then, you do wear them well.  I can't get too excited because they're not my personal taste.  I like the idea of them though----maybe I would just like them to be a bit more revealing on the foot instead of so gladiator w/o the gladiator.

But hey, if you love them---then that is all that truely matters. I had to return my Scissor Girls because of the last making them feel so unstable.  So sad!


----------



## HalieB

humm those are diff.....maybe in a tan I would take them on.


----------



## guccigirl2000

thanks for the great comments everyone! 

Imma, those jolies are great! LOVE the color!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Yeah, I guess I gotta try them on with different outfits and see.  If I don't keep them, I'm think about exchanging them for grey suede Declics.  Hmmm....


----------



## sdesaye

oo_let_me_see said:


> Yeah, I guess I gotta try them on with different outfits and see. If I don't keep them, I'm think about exchanging them for grey suede Declics. Hmmm....


 
Now those I can get behind.  What about a SO instead?????


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sdesaye said:


> Now those I can get behind.  What about a SO instead?????



I'm so tempted, but I can't think of what to come up with.  I was thinking Jaws or Jolis.  I don't know.  Too many choices of styles and material!  lol


----------



## b00mbaka

oo_let_me_see said:


> Black Eclairs. (Don't know if they are keepers.)


 
What? You don't love them? I do!!! Are they a new style? Where'd you get them from?


----------



## b00mbaka

I realized WHY I love them so much! They look like a slide version of MissPR08's Giuseppes:



MissPR08 said:


> beautiful shoes ladies!! .. i have a few pairs of GZ, but was never a super fan until this pair!!! there so comfortable and sexy IMO! thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jancedtif!
*
*oo,* not sure if I like them to be honest. They are very different though!


----------



## lolitablue

I purchased this pair last week since my love for blue has grown thanks to you lovely ladies and after seeing the pictures of a pair owned by a fellow tpfer, I could not resist!

I love them and they fit great!  I am planning to wear them to a wedding in April.  I do not have the dress yet but will work around the color of the shoes. LOL!!

Royal Blue Satin VPs


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous! I love the royal blue satin .. so pretty!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lolita~ Those are amazing!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Beautiful Lolita!


----------



## sdesaye

Lolita - I love them, where on earth did you find them?


----------



## immashoesaddict

ZOMG lollita they are sooooooooooooooooooooo hot.are they still widely available?


----------



## rilokiley

*lolita*- stunning!  the color is beautiful!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you very much, ladies!!  I am in absolute love.  Now, looking for the outfits!!!

*sdsaye *and* immashoe*, they are an *bay find.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lolitablue said:


> Thank you very much, ladies!! I am in absolute love. Now, looking for the outfits!!!
> 
> *sdsaye *and* immashoe*, they are an *bay find.


 

 some dday i'll find them in my size.i swear i trawled through ebay 10x the last few days i didnt see them  anywho they are gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

nvm


----------



## lolitablue

immashoesaddict said:


> some dday i'll find them in my size.i swear i trawled through ebay 10x the last few days i didnt see them  anywho they are gorgeous!


 
Awww! What is your size?


----------



## immashoesaddict

normally 38.5 i'll probably go up half size with them right?


----------



## savvysgirl

*Bella* - I can't tell you how jealous i am of your Rons. They are truly beautiful!!! 

*Shirli* - Love the colour of both your newbies

*Iamma *- Beautiful new additions, congrats.

*Gucci* - STUNNING! Love them

*Schnuggeli* - The more i see Decolletes the more i think i want a pair. They look great on you.

*Lolita* - LOVE them!! Ever since i saw Carlinha's i decided i needed a pair of these babies at some point. They look gorgeous on you. Congrats


----------



## lolitablue

savvysgirl said:


> *Bella* - I can't tell you how jealous i am of your Rons. They are truly beautiful!!!
> 
> *Shirli* - Love the colour of both your newbies
> 
> *Iamma *- Beautiful new additions, congrats.
> 
> *Gucci* - STUNNING! Love them
> 
> *Schnuggeli* - The more i see Decolletes the more i think i want a pair. They look great on you.
> 
> *Lolita* - LOVE them!! Ever since i saw Carlinha's i decided i needed a pair of these babies at some point. They look gorgeous on you. Congrats


 
Yep, it is all Carlinha's fault!!! It was  for me when I saw hers.  Now, I need to figure out how to protect the satin from the weather and such!


----------



## pursemonkey

Luggage brown Decolzeps which I actually was hoping I _wouldn't_ love so I could sell them to fund my newest bag target - too bad, they're keepers I think my daughter likes 'em, too!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ how CUTE!!!


----------



## noah8077

purse those are great, where did you pick them up?  Your picture with DD is too cute!


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, girls! They were actually an ebay find so I got a pretty good deal on them


----------



## savvysgirl

Congrats on the new pair *purse* ... definately too nice to sell on. I love your piccies of your gorgeous girlie! So cute!!!


----------



## surlygirl

I adore the decozeps, pursemonkey! Love the wooden platforms, but haven't come across a pair in my size just yet. They look perfect on you!


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, *savvy *and *surly!!*


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pursemonkey said:


> Luggage brown Decolzeps which I actually was hoping I _wouldn't_ love so I could sell them to fund my newest bag target - too bad, they're keepers I think my daughter likes 'em, too!


 

i knew you'd love them!!! 

they fit you perfectly and look just as great!!!


----------



## pursemonkey

melialuvs2shop said:


> i knew you'd love them!!!
> 
> they fit you perfectly and look just as great!!!




Thanks, *melia!!* Your pics convinced me I had to have them - and thank you for the sizing info when I was unsure Glad I went up a size!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pursemonkey said:


> Thanks, *melia!!* Your pics convinced me I had to have them - and thank you for the sizing info when I was unsure Glad I went up a size!


 

no prob!  i'm glad i could help!  :okay:


----------



## BellaShoes

shockboogie said:


> *Bella*, love those magentas on you!!!!


 
Thank you shockboogie....


----------



## BellaShoes

*lolita*, your satin blue VP's are simply fabulous!!!

Thank you *savvy* for your sweet words about my new RonRon's!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lolita*... GORGEOUS!!!!

*purse,* you've got an adorable DD, fantastic shoes and some killer legs!


----------



## pursemonkey

*lilmissb, *you are too sweet Trust me, it's only from the knees down, lol! But I must admit the DD is awfully cute - in my completely unbiased opinion, of course


----------



## carlinha

lolitablue said:


> I purchased this pair last week since my love for blue has grown thanks to you lovely ladies and after seeing the pictures of a pair owned by a fellow tpfer, I could not resist!
> 
> I love them and they fit great! I am planning to wear them to a wedding in April. I do not have the dress yet but will work around the color of the shoes. LOL!!
> 
> Royal Blue Satin VPs


 
STUNNING SHOE TWIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(well, sorta... pre-glue disaster.... i kinda miss them without the bow, but the bow is lovely also)


----------



## lilmissb

^You had a bow on yours? WTH? What glue disaster???


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> ^You had a bow on yours? WTH? What glue disaster???


 
here's the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/oh-no-i-got-krazy-glue-my-satin-399073.html


----------



## savvysgirl

I forgot you added the bow! I love them *carlinha* ... Still beautiful & unique.


----------



## meggyg8r

I like the bow, too, *carlinha*!   I think it was the perfect way to fix what happened.

ETA:  I had seen the pics before but just went back to look at the thread again and I can't believe how great the bows look on them.  They are so freakin' adorable!


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha*, OMG, I LOVE your VN VP's!!! I actually like them better with the bow in the center as the side bow irritates me.


----------



## rilokiley

*pursemonkey*- they look great on you!


----------



## lilflobowl

FedEx just delivered these today!


----------



## cathy1228

*lilflobowl* amazing pair!!! they look great on you !


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *lilflobowl*!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*lilflobowl*~beautiful!!! they look fantastic on you....especially with the dark nail polish!!!


----------



## floridasun8

lilflobowl....they look GORGEOUS on you!!  Enjoy!


----------



## sdesaye

lilflobowl - Love the VP's on you!  Excellent choice.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl *- you know what I'm gona say..congrats!!! I love your nudes on you (and your gorgeous polish!) we're shoe twins!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Lovely lilflobowl!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

They look fantastic on you *lilflobowl*!


----------



## archygirl

lilflobowl said:


> FedEx just delivered these today!


 
Great shoes! These are the hyper prive, yes?


----------



## carlinha

lilflobowl, the nudes are just perfect!!! 

OK... i declare... the *green suede para la cruz* in size 36 are MINE!!!! (please god, pretty please, i hope i win the auction!)


----------



## *Lo

^^Ohhhh I'll keep my finger crossed for you I adore the Para la Cruz


----------



## lilflobowl

wow! thanks for the compliments everyone!!!

archygirl> nope nope... these are the VPs! if I were to get the hyper prives I might be taller than the bf so...


----------



## pursemonkey

*lilflobowl, *the nudes are perfect on you! Congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

lolitablue said:


> Yep, it is all Carlinha's fault!!! It was  for me when I saw hers.  Now, I need to figure out how to protect the satin from the weather and such!





glad to be of influence!!!  i used apple garde water and stain repellent on mine... works great... just be careful not to drop glue on it!


----------



## carlinha

thanks savvy, meggy & lilmissb!


----------



## YaYa3

*lolita,* your royal blue satin VPs are absolutely gorgeous!  i love the color!  

*pursemonkey,* the decolzeps look amazing on your gorgeous legs.  i love that style, and you wear them beautifully!  

*lilflobowl,* oh, WOW!  the nude VPs are so stunning.  i love your polish with them, too.  with that shoe, you could wear ANY polish and it would be perfect.


----------



## Miss_Q

keeping my fingers crossed for you carlinha


----------



## karwood

*ismashoesaddict: *Congrats on your purchases!! They are both VERY lovely.
*guccigirl:  *What a great find!! They are beautiful!
*schnuggeli: *Classic, stylish and VERY SEXY!!!
*Shirli: *WOW!!!!! I agree, you are need a "Shirli's Shoe of the Day" sticky. I love the color combo of bronze specchio and brown suede. Are these also SO?
*o_l_m_s: *I have been looking forward to seeing modeling pics of the Eclairs (did not know the name of this style until today). I love that "gladiator" style and may need to try on a pair when I go to the stores sometime in the near future.
*lolita:*  Truly a gorgeous color!!! I love your beautiful VPs!
*pursemonkey: *Congrats on your Luggage Decolzep! They are fabulous and your DD is so cute!
*carlinha: *I love your VPs with the bow!! If you had not mention you had applied the bow, I would have thought you had bought them that way. ALso, I am so jealous there is pair of Para La Cruz on eBay in your size! I have been  searching endlesslyfor a pair in my size. Still, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!
*lilflobowl:* The Nude VPs look beautiful on you!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, *rilo, yaya *and *karwood! *


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> glad to be of influence!!! i used apple garde water and stain repellent on mine... works great... just be careful not to drop glue on it!


 
Thank you, Madam!! I need to find Apple Guarde now!

All the beautiful shoes, ladies!! I think I need to stay away of this thread, for lent!


----------



## Odalysb2006

oo_let_me_see said:


> Black Eclairs. (Don't know if they are keepers.)


 
I love them . . . I think I would wear them with jeans. . .


----------



## Odalysb2006

*lolita, pursemonkey and lilflobowl* CONGRATS on beautiful shoes! ! ! !


----------



## sdesaye

This is from the boutique and my roccia np's are stuck in customs. Hopefully that will unravel soon. Edgy, aren't they?


----------



## Odalysb2006

Here's a pic of my pewter LGs which I received last week. . . 


http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2218.jpg


----------



## sdesaye

Odalysb2006 said:


> Here's a pic of my pewter LGs which I received last week. . .
> 
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2218.jpg


 
I love those!!!!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Here's a picture of my Camel HPs which I just picked up today! ! !

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2219.jpg


----------



## Marisa783

^love the camel HPs!


----------



## sdesaye

karwood said:


> *Shirli: *WOW!!!!! I agree, you are need a "Shirli's Shoe of the Day" sticky. I love the color combo of bronze specchio and brown suede. Are these also SO?


 
No, I got them from SFA (NYC). They also have black suede with anthracite.


----------



## angelie

sdesaye said:


> This is from the boutique and my roccia np's are stuck in customs. Hopefully that will unravel soon. Edgy, aren't they?


 

those are wicked


----------



## Odalysb2006

Thank you *sdesaye* and *marisa*


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Shirli!* Stunning combo. Def edgy.

*Odalys*, wow too. I love the LG's and the camel HP's rock! I need me some camel.


----------



## pursemonkey

Ooh, the camel HPs are TDF, *Odalys!!*


----------



## danicky

Awesome new shoes ladies!!


----------



## karwood

*odalys, *Love your Pewter Lady Gres and Camel HP. 
*shirli, *love the pink and red combination.


----------



## YaYa3

*odalys,* your HPs are just gorgeous.  and the LGs make me want to jump for joy!  you're so lucky to have such beautiful shoes!!


----------



## HalieB

New shoes Alert!  Magenta Horatio Sling!  Have the Leather at the Sling pull away on the shoes.....I might take them into Saks and see if they can get them fixed.

I have been running Stadiums again....so that freaking muscle at my Ankle is really starting to stick out again..... :s


----------



## YaYa3

LOVE THEM, *halie!!* the color is so pretty.


----------



## micahrain

Odalysb2006 said:


> Here's a picture of my Camel HPs which I just picked up today! ! !
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2219.jpg


 your house looks awesome. do you have rocks on your floor?


----------



## Noegirl05

Brown Arielle Talons






Tiger Decollete





Red Ambrosina's











Camel Oh My Slings


----------



## YaYa3

*noe!*  SCORE!!!  gorgeous additions!  i LOVE the tiger decolletes.  congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Carlinha!! Good Luck **KARMA**

odalysb.... gorgeous camel HP's

lilflobowl....lovely VP's Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

So many great new shoes!!!! *Noe*, that's quite a haul-and more to come!
*Halie, Shirli, odalys, lilflobowl*, and anyone else I've left off-congratulations on all the new finds.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Noe* the tiger decolletes are fantastic are you...how could you not LOVE them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

so many amazing new additions ladies!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*HalieB* - Magenta is a very pretty color on you, can't wait to see what fabulous dress you're going to pair it wit


----------



## BellaShoes

halieb...ohhhhhh, magenta


----------



## Souzie

Here's my latest pair...


----------



## noah8077

^^I love that color!


----------



## rilokiley

*xsouzie*- oooh I like!!   I love the bronze Rolandos... congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

HalieB - the magenta color is sooo pretty!  

Noe - my, you've been busy!  ooooh, tiger decolletes!


----------



## kuromi-chan

xsouzie - those rolandos look fabulous on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*xsouzie,* simply gorgeous!  congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie,* I love that colour!

*Noe,* OMG! That's a lot of shoes! I love your tiger decolletes! And your OMS!

*xsouzie, *love those rolandos! Congrats!


----------



## fmd914

I haven't been to this thread in a while (so many great ones below to review!)  I won't try to catch up - will just say awesome shoes ladies and thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Wow lilmissb these look HOT! And not too small at all!? I've never seen the Jolies in this grease edition before. Noice. Different. Unusual.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *shoeaddict!* They're a little narrow but I'm hoping that it'll stretch eventually. I got my hands on some pigalles in this grease colour but they were too big


----------



## immashoesaddict

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Wow lilmissb these look HOT! And not too small at all!? I've never seen the Jolies in this grease edition before. Noice. Different. Unusual.


 

theres one on ebay at the moment..size 41 though


----------



## immashoesaddict

OH ..MY ..GOD ..*noe*


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* how did you size in the jolie's?  shoould i go up or down from my simple, ron ron, decollete shoes?  TIA!


----------



## immashoesaddict

not lilmissb , but *YAYA* i went down half a size , if i had stayed at my true size 38.5 i think it would slip out , *Stina *went down a whole size from what i've read


----------



## meggyg8r

great new additions ladies!!!


----------



## YaYa3

thank you, *imma!*  i can't figure out the sizing on them, and i REALLY want a pair!


----------



## immashoesaddict

YaYa3 said:


> thank you, *imma!* i can't figure out the sizing on them, and i REALLY want a pair!


 
GET IT GET IT , what size are you btw? i wanted the red one but its half a size too big ..on sale too


----------



## YaYa3

*imma,* i don't know.  i'm basically a 41 in every shoe i have.  my kid simples are 40.5, and they fit great, but all others are 41.  i have no idea what size i'd be in the jolie's.


----------



## immashoesaddict

you'll probably need 40.5 , I'm a 38.5 with every other shoes except pigalle 120 im a 39 , jolie 38

p.s you  _maybe_ can get away with 41 , just buy insoles and leather heel grip , bang bang done


----------



## surlygirl

Good morning, YaYa! You could probably go with a 40 or 40.5 in the Jolie Noued Dorcets. I think everyone has heel slippage in this shoe, so maybe 40 would be better. Good luck!


----------



## rdgldy

*shoeaddict*, they are gorgeous.
*xsouzie*, I love the color!
*yaya*-I got my joli's TTS and they could have easily been 1/2 size smaller-I have a hard time keeping them on.


----------



## YaYa3

*imma, surly, and rdgldy,* thank you!  i just love that shoe, so i'll look for them in a 40, i guess.  i appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## immashoesaddict

I have a new obsession with the jolie's..what other colours did they come in? beside the yellow , red and navy patent ..oh lordy * bad imma badd*


----------



## YaYa3

*imma,* they also come in nude.


----------



## immashoesaddict

o.m.g ..this is bad lol


----------



## lilmissb

*yaya,* I got mine half size down at 35 and while the toe box is extremely cramped my foot seems to wedge into the toebox and the heel flaps on and off. I love the grease colour but if they keep annoying me like that I don't know what I'm going to do as a heel grip will probably make the length too short! I do have a slightly wider than normal foot though.

Another thing with the JND's, does anyone find they look funny looking down at them. I much prefer the look of them from the side. Looking down at them my feet seem like little fat sausages stuffed into them! I can post a pic to show you what I mean but they just look weird. Maybe it's just me!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmiss have you trued stretching it a bit?


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I have them stuffed with socks and I wear them around the house but they're still quite tight around the toes. I don't wanna wear them out as my feet would probably turn blue due to lack of circulation! I don't want to take them to a cobbler to stretch as I'm afraid the grease patent will look like a pregnant woman with stretch marks once they're through with it. I don't have any trusted cobblers as I don't use cobblers much so I don't know their work.


----------



## Noegirl05

Thank you ladies for all the wonderful comments! I love all my new pairs!!! And have more on the way lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

*YaYa* - I went down a half size to, due to slippage.  You are gonna be one hot lady out there in cowboy country

*LilMissB *- the color is TDF.  Jolies are my favorite shoe.  They look perfect on you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Are you near St.leonard / north sydney.Theres a cobbler than one of my gf uses for her CL's.i read some where in tpf ..rub alcohol and they stretch much more easier ? I'm planning to buy shoe stretchers , dont think i can leave my shoesies with cobblers over night


----------



## lilmissb

Noegirl05 said:


> Thank you ladies for all the wonderful comments! I love all my new pairs!!! And have more on the way lol



Noe, what's going on??? You are on a roll my friend!!!! Keep it up I need more shoe porn in my life! 

*imma, *I'm located pretty much within 5kms of the CBD so anything would have to be cityish. I work near town hall and I noticed there's a cobbler in the station so I might have to try them first before I resort to anywhere else. Only a re-soling first to test the waters.


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ I don't even know I just keep finding all these deals I can't pass up on then I justify them LOL my hubby has just been shaking his head lately!


----------



## lilmissb

DC-Cutie said:


> *LilMissB *- the color is TDF.  Jolies are my favorite shoe.  They look perfect on you!



Thanks DC! I do love them so much!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Hehehehehehehehe!!! Well as we've discussed before, you need some great modes of transport to get you to work and back!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> *imma, *I'm located pretty much within 5kms of the CBD so anything would have to be cityish. I work near town hall and I noticed there's a cobbler in the station so I might have to try them first before I resort to anywhere else. Only a re-soling first to test the waters.


 
If you need one , pm me  oh and he does the "shrinking shoes" business  i think it's time i move back to sydney


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *Noah8077*, *rilokiley*, *kuromi-chan*, *yaya3*, *lilmissb*  and *rdgldy*!!


----------



## lulabee

Noegirl05 said:


> Brown Arielle Talons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger Decollete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Ambrosina's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Oh My Slings


  Gorgeous haul *noe*! I love the Tiger Decolletes and the Arielles sooo much!


----------



## pursemonkey

So many hot new shoes!! *Halie, *love the color of your Horatios - they look fabulous on you! *Noe, *what a haul! Love them ALL!!* Xsouzie, *I'm drooling over your bronze Rolandos! Where did you find them? They're GORGEOUS on you!! *Shoeaddict, *just beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely Additions Ladies! *Noe* what a beautiful haul!


----------



## mistyknightwin

YaYa3 said:


> *imma, surly, and rdgldy,* thank you! i just love that shoe, so i'll look for them in a 40, i guess. i appreciate your thoughts!


yaya! I notice you said you were a 41 in most of your CL's I intially brought the jolis in a 40 but would have def. needed at least a 40.5 and could have possibly done 41. They are tricky imo - good luck!


----------



## amazigrace

Wow! I haven't been on in a while and I just looked at all the new CLs! They are all gorgeous! 

*halieb*, your shoes and outfits are just gorgeous! You have a very beautiful style about you - your dresses are so beautiful, and paired with your CLs, you look absolutely stunning. Are you really running the stadium stairs? You go, girl!!!  

*noe*, I love your new bounty. All of your shoes are beautiful! Congratulations on a fabulous haul!!!

*yaya3*, why don't you go with the 40? If they're too little for you, they'll be perfect for me!!


----------



## HalieB

amazigrace said:


> Wow! I haven't been on in a while and I just looked at all the new CLs! They are all gorgeous!
> 
> *halieb*, your shoes and outfits are just gorgeous! You have a very beautiful style about you - your dresses are so beautiful, and paired with your CLs, you look absolutely stunning. Are you really running the stadium stairs? You go, girl!!!
> 
> *noe*, I love your new bounty. All of your shoes are beautiful! Congratulations on a fabulous haul!!!
> 
> *yaya3*, why don't you go with the 40? If they're too little for you, they'll be perfect for me!!


 
You now I am.....Right now I only run 2 of the 10-12 I do.....but give me some time and I will be back to 30 running!
I am headed to the Stadium tonight....I can not wait!  I love it.


----------



## karwood

*Halie: *Love the color. They look lovely on you.
*Noe: *WOW!! What a haul! Love all your new CLs. Congrats!
*xsouzie: *Your Rolandos are gorgeous! That color is really fabulous


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *pursemonkey* and *karwood*!!

*Pursemonkey*: They were an ebay find.


----------



## karwood

I was looking forward to introducing my 30th pair of CL shoes, unfortunately that won't be the case. I received my Pewter Turbella and sadly they are going back. There are several reasons why. First, I wear size 39 for all my CL d'orsays and for some reason the Turbella feels too big and loose, especially in the back of my feet. In the pics they appear to fit perfectly. When I start walking, my heels keep coming out of the shoes. Second, I am not too crazy about the wrinkly look on the shoes. I thought IRL they would look better than in the stock photo.  IMO, they looks unfinished and not neat like the pleats on the Armadillos. Last, the soles on one of the shoes has a small defect. The red paint is starting to chip off.


Here are some pics:











And a pic of the sole with the chipped paint:


----------



## ronsdiva

Noe, congrats on your new goodies! Those tigers are hot! Are the ambrosinas comfy? The areilles and the oh my's are so great and you will be able to wear them for ages.

Karwood, I love the color but if they are running bigger plus the defect, not good.


----------



## lulabee

*kar *Aww that sucks they aren't working for you! I think they look gorgeous on you though! The color is beautiful.


----------



## rilokiley

*Noe*- I missed this before, but great haul! 

*karwood*- they're pretty, but you're right in returning them if they don't give you butterflies.  and I love your nail polish color


----------



## karwood

Thanks ladies. I do love the color. I have been searching for a pair of bronze leather CL for quite some time. Oh well, I guess I got to keep on searching

*Rilo, *thanks. The polish is OPI Lincoln Park after Dark.


----------



## madamelizaking

I call these Sex on Heels!!

My Louboutin signing event purchase 





Almost as big as my daughter!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

karwood - sorry they didn't work out!  but now you can buy a replacement pair!  

madame - those are sexy!  you are one hot mama!


----------



## hlfinn

holy moley madame!!! those are hot!! i am in awe of your legs! but how in god's name can you walk in them?


----------



## BellaShoes

ahhhhh, the 120mm black pigalle...heavenly MadameLiza....


----------



## pursemonkey

*Madamelizaking, *holy $@%* those are hot!! And the fact your legs look like that when your daughter (who is ADORABLE!!) is a newborn? WOW!!


----------



## madamelizaking

LoL Thanks girls! I'm so in awe in how SEXY THESE DAMN shoes are! I swear I want to sleep with them...they make me feel so sexy! They're not the easiest to walk in but they're doable...just have to walk in them slow..Just as monsieur Louboutin says, if you want to run wear running shoes...


----------



## noah8077

Love them liza, and the signature, and the little one!


----------



## YaYa3

*liza,* simply gorgeous ... and i'm talking about all three ... your shoes, your precious baby AND your legs!


----------



## sumnboutme

*Liza*, those are stunning!  I'm so glad you changed your mind and got those instead!!


----------



## rdgldy

OMG, *Liza*-what seriously hot shoes!


----------



## rilokiley

*madamelizaking*- hot hot hot!! 




karwood said:


> *Rilo, *thanks. The polish is OPI Lincoln Park after Dark.



oh cool!  I have that polish on right now!!


----------



## sdesaye

Liza - I love them, and the baby's cute too.

Karen - So sorry, but thanks for the modeling pics.

Here's mine, don't anybody barf now. Personally I love them, they're kind of kicky!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Shirli- I am actually kinda lovin them! They look so much better on the foot. The red is just divine!!


----------



## Noegirl05

ronsdiva said:


> Noe, congrats on your new goodies! Those tigers are hot! Are the ambrosinas comfy? The areilles and the oh my's are so great and you will be able to wear them for ages.





Thanks!!!!   The ambrosina's feel just like the VP to me which for me is very comfy! Yeah I think they are timeless pairs!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Liza- holy cow! those pigalles are stunning!

Shirli - i actually think they are fun!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

immashoesaddict said:


> not lilmissb , but *YAYA* i went down half a size , if i had stayed at my true size 38.5 i think it would slip out , *Stina *went down a whole size from what i've read


 

i wear a true US 8 and a 38.5 in most CLs and got the black patent joli noeud dorcets in a 38.5...  i thought they fit ok but i ended up selling them and them i bought another pair in a 38 and they fit much better!


----------



## laureenthemean

*liza*, so hot!  I can attest to seeing their hotness in person, of course!  You definitely made the right choice.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> *liza,* simply gorgeous ... and i'm talking about all three ... your shoes, your precious baby AND your legs!


 

ITA!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Karwood* I love 'em but if they are running big def don't keep them. I do prefer the armadillos to the turbellas though. I think it's the wrinkly look.

*Liza *they are hot, wait you are hot! How can you have just given birth???

*Shirli,* they look fantastic on! Where are your roccia NP's? You must ahve cos they were getting sent together weren't they?


----------



## lolitablue

Oh the hotness!! All the new shoes are amazing girls! *Noe*, great additions, *Madame Liza*, you are right...sex on heels!!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

I am new in this thread, here are some pictures of my new purchases from Macau. Then shipped back here in TN, since we don't have stores here that sells CL, can you believe it?!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

7cm are  the most comfortable ones.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Here some modeling picture of my one and only 12cm....


----------



## dreamdoll

*lvchanelqueen* - very pretty!


----------



## sdesaye

lilmissb said:


> *Shirli,* they look fantastic on! Where are your roccia NP's? You must ahve cos they were getting sent together weren't they?


 
They should be at the boutique on Monday or Tuesday. I'll get them 2-days after that. You can be sure that I'll post pictures within an hour of getting them. I'll put them is this thread as well as my own and the reference library.

I admit that the Red/Pink pair are a bit intense upon first glance, but they really do grow on you which is what makes them so fun.  They'll be my little ice breakers.


----------



## Odalysb2006

micahrain said:


> your house looks awesome. do you have rocks on your floor?


 
Thanks! ! !  Actually what you see in the background is an area rug from West Elm. . .


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Lilmissb; pursemohnkey; karwood; yaya; bella; rdgldy* thank you so much for your compliments! ! ! !

*sdesaye* I love ur new shoes. . . 

Everyone else that just posted - - great additions, congrats! ! ! !


----------



## sdesaye

LVChanelQueen - I love those, are they Declic's?

Lulabee - I'm so regretting not getting those Ambrosina's.  Love them (and the other pair's too)

Odalysb2006 - Thanks!!!!!  (I love yours as well)

Just arrived from SFA (NYC) New Simple's BROWN PATENT (They've obviously been tried on alot)


----------



## Odalysb2006

sdesaye said:


> LVChanelQueen - I love those, are they Declic's?
> 
> Lulabee - I'm so regretting not getting those Ambrosina's.  Love them (and the other pair's too)
> 
> Odalysb2006 - Thanks!!!!!  (I love yours as well)
> 
> Just arrived from SFA (NYC) New Simple's BROWN PATENT (They've obviously been tried on alot)




OMG ! ! ! Gorgeous! ! ! U do get a new pair everyday! ! ! !


----------



## BellaShoes

*lvchanelqueen*.... your black CL's are fabulous!

*sdesaye*....love your new simples...the chocolate looks like patent brown...oops...patent brown looks like chocolate....mmmmm, chocolate


----------



## BellaShoes

OK... naked and rdgldy..... bring them on!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*lvchanelqueen,* congratulations on your first pair of CLs!  the flats are gorgeous in that color!  glad you've joined us in the CL addiction!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

dreamdoll said:


> *lvchanelqueen* - very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Thank you. I think so, got those in HK, and thrown away the box, oops, have to be light on packing coming back, bought too much things.


sdesaye said:


> LVChanelQueen - I love those, are they Declic's?
> 
> Lulabee - I'm so regretting not getting those Ambrosina's.  Love them (and the other pair's too)
> 
> Odalysb2006 - Thanks!!!!!  (I love yours as well)
> 
> Just arrived from SFA (NYC) New Simple's BROWN PATENT (They've obviously been tried on alot)


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Thank you.





BellaShoes said:


> *lvchanelqueen*.... your black CL's are fabulous!
> 
> *sdesaye*....love your new simples...the chocolate looks like patent brown...oops...patent brown looks like chocolate....mmmmm, chocolate


----------



## lvchanelqueen

YaYa3 said:


> *lvchanelqueen,* congratulations on your first pair of CLs!  the flats are gorgeous in that color!  glad you've joined us in the CL addiction!


Thank you for your warm welcome.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lvchanelqueen said:


> Thank you. I think so, got those in HK, and thrown away the box, oops, have to be light on packing coming back, bought too much things.


 
*LV* i went to Singapore last year for short holiday , and i told my dad if i had bought any CL's i want to take the box and everything home i dont care if i have to leave my clothes behind lol , oh i also bought around 12 pairs of other brand shoes


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sdesaye said:


> LVChanelQueen - I love those, are they Declic's?
> 
> Lulabee - I'm so regretting not getting those Ambrosina's. Love them (and the other pair's too)
> 
> Odalysb2006 - Thanks!!!!! (I love yours as well)
> 
> Just arrived from SFA (NYC) New Simple's BROWN PATENT (They've obviously been tried on alot)


 
i must admit, before this, brown patent didn't really sit well with me...  it almost gave me a tummy ache when i saw some on ebay...  but leave it to you to make EVERYTHING look as fabulous as you are!!!  

it seems like not a day goes by when your shoes don't rock my world!


----------



## sdesaye

Melialuvs2shop - You're too sweet for words, that is the nicest compliment, thank you.


----------



## rdgldy

Here are my nude decoltissimo slingbacks, lizard heels.  They were a great e-bay find.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow...rdgldy...they are gorgeous!!

Naked...... still waiting for the clichy pics......


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, *rdgldy*!! Those are awesome!! Love that they could be a all year round kind of shoe!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Bella and Lolita!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*rdgldy* they are GORGEOUS! Congrats!


----------



## sdesaye

rdgldy said:


> Here are my nude decoltissimo slingbacks, lizard heels. They were a great e-bay find.


 
Those are incredible! Well done.


----------



## YaYa3

love them, *rdgldy!* so unique and fun!  congrats.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Jet*, *Sdesaye* and *YaYa*-they definitely fit my eclecticism!!


----------



## klassykdt

Here are the picts of my modest collection. Its growing....


----------



## YaYa3

*klassykdt,*i like them!  could you make the pictures any larger, though?  i think i see a few pair i haven't seen before.  at any rate, congratulations on FIVE amazing pair!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy,* wow, what a find!!! V. nice.

*klassy* nice little collection! I love the metallika bootie. I think I need some for winter.

*Shirli* I'll say it again, nice patent new simples!


----------



## floridasun8

rdgldy said:


> Here are my nude decoltissimo slingbacks, lizard heels.  They were a great e-bay find.



Wow rdgldy...those are fabulous!  Love the backs!!


----------



## floridasun8

klassykdt said:


> Here are the picts of my modest collection. Its growing....



Very nice klassykdt!


----------



## karwood

*Liza:  *Your Pigalles are super hot!!! They look amazing on you! Love the pic of your baby!
*shirli: *Your Madeleines and New Simples look beautiful on you!! 
*rdglady: *What a great find! They are truly one of a kind and gorgeous!
*klassy: *A very lovely collection! Love your Ernestas
*lvchanel: *Your collection is very pretty. Welcome to the CL forum!


----------



## samina

lovely pics ladies love all ur new additions!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Yoyo 85mm, My first ebay CL purchase $250. Not sure of exact color name, hot pink patent? I had to add inserts, but they fit great with the inserts. The color did not photograph well, its much brighter and pinker.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the new additions ladies!

rdgldy - love the lizard heel on the decolts


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *naked*.
kitten, I love the yoyos.  They look really good with your skinny jeans.


----------



## lilmissb

*kitten,* those yoyos are adorable! Love the colour!


----------



## YaYa3

*kitten,* the yoyo's are awesome.  they look really pretty on and i like your skinny jeans, too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooh Kittens, I have those and love them! Congrats on a fabulous summer shoe!


----------



## hlp_28

Ohhh *kitten*, I love your pink yoyo !!!! I wish I can find some pink patent yoyo too!!! 

Congrats ! They are really pretty.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*kittens*, those hot pink Yoyos are smokin! 
Finally took a photo of my little CL family of 5 and their boxy home. You know I haven't bought any new CLs yet this year - that's 2 months cold turkey!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=695464&stc=1&d=1235990450


----------



## floridasun8

kittenslingerie said:


> Yoyo 85mm, My first ebay CL purchase $250. Not sure of exact color name, hot pink patent? I had to add inserts, but they fit great with the inserts. The color did not photograph well, its much brighter and pinker.



Kittens...they are gorgeous!  I'm a big fan of the Yoyo anyway, but the color is just too cute!  Look great with your jeans.


----------



## klassykdt

*YaYa3-klassykdt,*i like them! could you make the pictures any larger, though? i think i see a few pair i haven't seen before. at any rate, congratulations on FIVE amazing pair! 
*lilmissb- klassy* nice little collection! I love the metallika bootie. I think I need some for winter.
*Floridasun 8*- Very nice klassykdt!
*karwood-*A very lovely collection! Love your Ernestas

Thank you  soo much.


----------



## gemibebe

*rdgldy*, what a unique find!  Congrats!

*klassykdt*, what a nice collection to start with!  I'm sure it'll grow lightning fast 

*kitten*, those Yoyos are so delicious!


----------



## karwood

*kitten, *your yoyos are really cute and I agree with *rdgldy  *that they look really good worn with skinny jeans


----------



## peachi521

My new blue patent rolandos!!  

Purchased from NM in San Francisco


----------



## shockboogie

^^Love!!!!


----------



## karwood

*peachi, *I just saw those last Friday at the  NM in Chicago. The color is soooo gorgeous IRL!!


----------



## **shoelover**

love ur new patent rolandos peachi521


----------



## lilmissb

*peachi* they're gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## peachi521

thanks *shockboogie*, *karwood*, *shoelover*, and *lilmissb*!!   The blue is stunning IRL... I plan on wearing the rolandos with as many outfits as possible


----------



## sdesaye

Peachi - Those are *OMG *Gorgeous. I had no idea that there was blue patent anything out. Any New Simple's?????


----------



## rdgldy

peachi-that blue is amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## YaYa3

*peachie,* just WOW!!  the color is absolutely gorgeous.  CONGRATS!!


----------



## Cerina

peachi: Love them! Fantastic color


----------



## Noegirl05

Peachi~ Seriously!!!! They are amazing!!!!


----------



## peachi521

thanks sdesaye, rdgldy, yaya3, cerina3, noegirl05 

Not sure if the blue patent is available in the simples (that would be a fantastic color/style combo!!) ... Actually I need to thank *melialuvs2shop* because she alerted me to the color and location!!!   Here's the thread/link: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...d-what-shoes-to-get-427291-3.html#post9858263
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...d-what-shoes-to-get-427291-3.html#post9858632


----------



## Odalysb2006

rdgldy said:


> Here are my nude decoltissimo slingbacks, lizard heels. They were a great e-bay find.


 

Beautiful! !  I love them.


----------



## Odalysb2006

*peachi* love the color; *kitten* love your yoyos!


----------



## enciell

*kittenslingerie*, your pink yoyo is really pretty. It suits you very well!

*Peachi*, wow, love the blue patent rolandos


----------



## rdgldy

Odalysb2006 said:


> Beautiful! !  I love them.


thanks


----------



## lulabee

*peachi*, They are seriously stunning on you! The color is TDF!


----------



## willwork4shoes

peachi521 said:


> My new blue patent rolandos!!
> 
> Purchased from NM in San Francisco


 

Oh my Peachi, these are divine!!!!!!  I would probably sleep in these

Kittenslingerie, love the color, those are very caliente!!!!

rdgldy, I love them, the contrast is amazing.


----------



## pursemonkey

*kittenslingerie, *love the YoYos in that color! Perfect for spring and summer!!

*peachi, *I die.  Those are perfection in a shoe! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Aqua Python Rolandos  

I'm so in love with these, but I have too much heel slippage.  I'm going to try the next size down.


----------



## sumnboutme

Those Python Rolandos are pretty...did you go a half size up?


----------



## peachi521

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aqua Python Rolandos
> 
> I'm so in love with these, but I have too much heel slippage.  I'm going to try the next size down.



Omgosh!  Those are GORGEOUS!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I went up to a size 39, only because they didn't have a 38.5 available.  My VP size is 38.5.


----------



## pursemonkey

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aqua Python Rolandos
> 
> I'm so in love with these, but I have too much heel slippage.  I'm going to try the next size down.



Those look incredible! Do heel grips not do the trick? LOVE the color!!


----------



## rilokiley

*oo_let_me_see*- they are so pretty!


----------



## carlinha

peachi and OLMS - love your new rolandos!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you ladies.


----------



## LavenderIce

They look like they fit you perfectly E.  If you can't find the next half size down, I'd go with heelgrips or a very thin toe pad in the front.  That's what I did with my patent pair.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, I thought they fit perfectly, but when I tried to walk in them around the house, they came right off my feet.    I will try heel grips, because I'm thinking the 38.5 will be too small on the toes.


----------



## lolitablue

*Peachi*!!! Love this picture!  Love the shoes!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=695993&d=1236020796


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Peachie and OLMS - gorgeous new rolandos! I love the color!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

oo_let_me_see said:


> Lav, I thought they fit perfectly, but when I tried to walk in them around the house, they came right off my feet.  I will try heel grips, because I'm thinking the 38.5 will be too small on the toes.


 
looks like we're the same size...  i don't think any sort of padding will really help with the new cut on the rolandos.  i tried all materials in a 38.5 and 39 and ended up getting a pair in a 38.5 which seem a little small in the toes at first but i think will be fine with some breaking in or the sock trick


----------



## noah8077

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aqua Python Rolandos
> 
> I'm so in love with these, but I have too much heel slippage. I'm going to try the next size down.


 


I have been dreaming of these lately!!!!!  Beautiful, lucky lady!


----------



## cathy1228

peachi521 said:


> My new blue patent rolandos!!
> 
> Purchased from NM in San Francisco



Oh *peachi* they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*OLMS,* great rolandos!!!! Love 'em!


----------



## immashoesaddict

My new babies has arrived!!!!! More pictures in the something bleu thread


----------



## lilmissb

*imma, *GORGEOUS!!! I love the grease colours!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thus begun my new addiction, if all my shoesies sell on ebay im going to get another heheheheh


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*peachi *- those blue rolandos are so hot! congrats!
*imma* - gorgeous sparkly blue newbies!
everything blue today!
*oo_let_me_see* - good luck with the new rolandos what a bummer the size is not quite right. you are all making me crave rolandos now!


----------



## savvysgirl

I cant look at these new buys!! I am seriously in LOVE. All *blue*!!!

*Peachi*, *OLMS* & *Imma* - BEAUTIFUL


----------



## shoeaddict1979

and *savvy* aren't you the blue catwoman gal? seeing all these other lovely blue CLs must be torture!


----------



## pursemonkey

*Imma, *the blue greasepaints are just gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## lulabee

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aqua Python Rolandos
> 
> I'm so in love with these, but I have too much heel slippage. I'm going to try the next size down.


 *E,*  Soooo beeeeeautiful!


----------



## savvysgirl

shoeaddict1979 said:


> and *savvy* aren't you the blue catwoman gal? seeing all these other lovely blue CLs must be torture!



I am indeed the blue Catwoman girl!! I just love anything blue so i'm in my element looking all these lovely babies!

However, i do have my Cats & Crocs to keep me satisfied ... for now


----------



## meggyg8r

yay *imma*!! I'm so glad you got them--I think they would have been too big on me so I don't feel bad for passing! Phew!  They look stunning on you!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Imma, great shoes!

OLMS, those are stunning!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

meggy theres the beige ones..too small for me 

thank you ladies


----------



## Odalysb2006

oo_let_me_see said:


> Aqua Python Rolandos
> 
> I'm so in love with these, but I have too much heel slippage. I'm going to try the next size down.


 
They are stunning! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*imma* congrats! ! !


----------



## *Magdalena*

peachi521 said:


> My new blue patent rolandos!!
> 
> Purchased from NM in San Francisco


 

Peachi~~all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   total hotness lol....no seriously, love that color. they look fantastic on you


----------



## peachi521

*Magdalena* said:


> Peachi~~all i can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   total hotness lol....no seriously, love that color. they look fantastic on you



Thank you!!  And um... I LOVE the shoes in your avatar!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*olms,* the rolandos are beyond words.  absolutely stunning!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*peachie *- Your Rolandos are so stunning!!! 

*E *- What a pretty color, ahh!!   They look perfect on you!   I have some heel slippage with my patent Rolandos too (probably cuz I stretched the hell out of them), but my bronze ones don't (so weird). 

* imma *- I love them!!   I was debating over whether or not to get them for months (they were on ebay forever), but passed in the end.   Your pics are making me seriously regret that decision!  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

thank you *odal*
*Fiery* i was debating for 3 days, couldnt sleep over it.........so then imma had to ddo some click clik LOL , with the crappy exchange it's a fair bit of money for me to fork out..but ohhhhhhhh so worth it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I bought these beauties a while back, but only got around to taking pics the other day!!   I'm soo happy I was able to find two of my HGs (and from the sweetest pfers)!!   I'd model them, but you seriously do NOT want to see my lack of a pedicure! 

My two HGs :

Nude satin/black lace Yoyo Zeppa:







Leopard Sevillanas:






And my two steals:

Metallic rose VPs:






Teal patent Ron Rons:


----------



## cathy1228

*fiery* i love your latest CL hauls! i especially love the ronrons, the VPs and the TDF yoyo zeppas!


----------



## peachi521

LOVE the teal ron rons... where did you find those beauties??


----------



## YaYa3

*fiery!!!*  OMG!!  what absolutely gorgeous shoes!  every single pair is amazing and i LOVE them all!  congratulations, my dear!


----------



## immashoesaddict

fiery i love them all!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much *cathy*!! 

Hi *peachi*!   Wellllll... I was sooo close to getting them on super sale at Saks a while back, but that fell through ... I was so depressed that I went straight to ebay  ... you can still find them on sale (but marked up from the Saks fire sale price) there, so check it out! 

Aww, thanks so much *Yaya*!!   I'm so over the moon about all of them... especially my HGs!!   After my latest pair gets here, I'm going on a ban (I have no more space for shoes, and have so many unworn pairs it's a crime)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *imma*!   Hmm, not sure what you mean..


----------



## immashoesaddict

editedd


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Yes, there is one... it's been around for a long time actually.   You have to apply.   Hmm, but we're not supposed to talk about it (it's a rule around here!), so I better shut up now haha.


----------



## immashoesaddict

okeee edited


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, that works!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*nods* i  still love your shoesies* fiery* lol


----------



## needloub

Fiery, I love all your new additions!!


----------



## ceseeber

*fiery*, wowow you scored big time! I'm especially lovin' the nude lace


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, thanks *imma *(and likewise)! 

Aww, thank you *needloub *and *ceseeber *(ahh, me too... I take them out of the box for regular stareathons haha).


----------



## sumnboutme

LOVE all your new shoesies *fiery*...esp the lace yoyo zeppas...


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery *what a nice haul! Congrats!!!! Love the teal ron rons


----------



## immashoesaddict

*lilmiss *when will i ever see your CL's


----------



## hlp_28

Ohhh *fiery*, the nude lace yoyo zeppa was also one of my HGs and I am so glad we got it !! 

I also love the teal ron ron. Congrats on your new shoes !!


----------



## lilmissb

*imma,* I haven't got a lot but I just sent you a friend request. Once you're my fiend you can see my little collection.  

*hlp! *I haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## immashoesaddict

uhh new friend!!im soo excited..off to perve now


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Lilmissb* where ddid you get the pin-up ? OMGGGGGGG i have been hungting them down for yearssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## shoeaddict1979

savvysgirl said:


> I am indeed the blue Catwoman girl!! I just love anything blue so i'm in my element looking all these lovely babies!
> 
> However, i do have my Cats & Crocs to keep me satisfied ... for now


  I love the little hearts you put between the pairs in your avatar! Reminds me of the Care Bears lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

awesome haul fiery! I love them all but the color of the ron rons is amazing!!


----------



## lulabee

*fiery!!!!* They are all TDF!!!


----------



## karwood

*OLMS: *I totally love your Aqua Python Rolando. I just purchased a pair from Barneys in NYC this past Monday. After seeing your pics, I can't wait to receive my shoes.
Hopefully I won't have any sizing issues, although I was able to get them in my VP size.
*Imma: *Soft blue and aqua must be this year's spring color!! Your CL are very lovely!!
*fiery: *I love ALL your CLs, but I am very jealous you have a pair of the Leopard Sevillana. If you are a size 39, I would be very willing to trade ANY of my CLs for your Sevillanas


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Karwood* : summer in aussie land ..scrap that its autumn now LOL i wear colours throught the year regardless hahahah.so madly in love with them


----------



## natassha68

Gosh, I can't believe all the new additions here, wow !!..I have alot of catching up to do


----------



## savvysgirl

shoeaddict1979 said:


> I love the little hearts you put between the pairs in your avatar! Reminds me of the Care Bears lol



Haha, i LOVED the Care Bears! I had CB wall paper for years!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Without futher laziness and ado ... here are the red velvet clichys!!*























*I am in love!!*


----------



## lilmissb

immashoesaddict said:


> *Lilmissb* where ddid you get the pin-up ? OMGGGGGGG i have been hungting them down for yearssssssssssssssssssssssss



On the bay about a couple of months ago! Pity we're different sizes otherwise I could share!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh* naked!!!!*  I'm in love too!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Holy cr*p *naked*!!!! They are seriously stunning on you. I am so pleased you managed to get these. I think i'm in love too! 

*Feiry* ... gorgeous new buys! Shoe twins with the Rons! Beautiful


----------



## Marisa783

so hot them naked! love them! the velvet makes them really interesting and different!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*fiery* love all four!  !  Congrats! ! !
*naked* those are absolutely amazing, they look great on you. . . congrats! ! !


----------



## meggyg8r

*naked* they are GORGEOUS!  I love the color!


----------



## karwood

*naked, *they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

*fiery*, all 4 are wonderful!  I love, love, love the sevillanas.
*naked*, gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Without futher laziness and ado ... here are the red velvet clichys!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am in love!!*


 
Absolutely fabulous, *naked*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

sorry, double post


----------



## LouboutinNerd

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Without futher laziness and ado ... here are the red velvet clichys!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am in love!!*



Naked....these are gorgeous!   And may I add, they look fab on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

naked - the velvet clichys look gorgeous on you!


----------



## carlinha

*NAKED*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  when the hell did you slip those red velvet clichys by me?!??!?!  they are STUNNING on you!!!! 
*
fiery* -  your new purchases, especially the nude lace yoyo zeppas!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo worth the wait for pics! They are fabulous *naked*!! FABULOUS!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Nakedmosher, those shoes are beautiful


----------



## cjy

Naked they are gorgeous alone AND on your feet. It's a win win!!!


----------



## noah8077

Naked!  I love them!  Now I think I need a pair!  They look extraordinary on you!


----------



## rilokiley

*fiery*- amazing haul!!  I've been seriously lusting for some lace CL's 

*naked*-- OH MY GOD... I'm dying here... they look SOOO GOOD on you!!!     I neeeeed these!!


----------



## natassha68

Naked, They are INSANE!!!!  enjoy \


----------



## YaYa3

*OH, naked!!*  what absolutely gorgeous velvet clichys.  oh, my goodness!!  they look gorgeous on you and your pictures are fabulous!!  (someone has a very nice camera!)  CONGRATULATIONS and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Without futher laziness and ado ... here are the red velvet clichys!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am in love!!*


 

i'm in love too!  they're gorgeous shoes and they look stunning on you...  congrats!


----------



## surlygirl

Damn, *naked*! Those velvet clichys look amazing on you! It makes me sad that I missed the auction, but relieved at the same time because they fit you perfectly! I think I would need a 39.5 in the clichys. The search begins ...


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Without futher laziness and ado ... here are the red velvet clichys!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am in love!!*


 They are TDF!!! Loook at your sweet lithy ankles! They are gorgeous on you!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

savvysgirl said:


> Haha, i LOVED the Care Bears! I had CB wall paper for years!!!


 Me too! I used to spread pillows all over the floor of my room and pretend they were clouds while I played with my bears. I only had one real bear though - I think we were a bit thrifty as the rest were those "fake" Care Bears - a printed fabric "front" and "back" sewn together around the sides and stuffed with stuffing lol!
*Naked* - hot clichys! they are such a gorgeous fabric too.


----------



## Xander

HalieB said:


> New shoes Alert!  Magenta Horatio Sling!  Have the Leather at the Sling pull away on the shoes.....I might take them into Saks and see if they can get them fixed.
> 
> I have been running Stadiums again....so that freaking muscle at my Ankle is really starting to stick out again..... :s


HALE OMW OMW they look terrific......You rock your MAGENTAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwood

LADIES, please don't forget to watermark your pics. Pics have been stolen from here with the intent to sell fakes. Speaking from experience, you really do not want to see the pics of your beautiful CLs being used on ioffer or eBay to sell fake CL  .


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> On the bay about a couple of months ago! Pity we're different sizes otherwise I could share!


 

Omg..we could sooo share our stash ..if only 

*naked*............they are soo preetiful


----------



## morfoula

peachi521 said:


> My new blue patent rolandos!!
> 
> Purchased from NM in San Francisco




yay we're shoe twins!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Halie...your new horatio slings are fantastic!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

My newest arrival....

Patent Leopard Miss Boxe


----------



## lilmissb

*Bella* they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## natassha68

*Bella*  ... they are totally delish !!!!


----------



## shockboogie

I love those on you, *Bella*!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella,* they are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

These are my latest e-bay find-I love them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Bella * those are hot hot hot!!!

*rdgldy*, those are so fun!! I love that color!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Here is my small collection! 
Sorry for the terrible picture quality, they were takne with my phone. 
Orlan


----------



## iloveredsoles

Can't upload pics for some reason....i'll try again...


----------



## iloveredsoles

.


----------



## iloveredsoles

Well....supposed to be Orlan in dark red, Joli Noeud slides in Pink, Lola in black, and 120 Pigalle in Magenta!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rdgldy said:


> These are my latest e-bay find-I love them!!


 

lovely *rdgldy*!  but come on now...  1 modeling shot???  what's up with that?


----------



## rdgldy

I'm still trying to figure out the new camera and getting my pictures bigger than thumbnails.


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* your new shoes are stunning!  i LOVE them on you.  

*rdgldy,* what an awesome find on the bay.  i love the color, the style, and how they look on you.  congratulations!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy,* they're so fun and cute!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, ladies!  I had seen them a while back and they were relisted, and I love the vintage vibe.  They are brand new too and were very reasonable.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella *they are so GORGEOUS!! I love your signature pose 

*Rdgldy* - love the find .. those are so fun and unique!!


Thank you everyone for the lovely comments about my Clichys! and a special thanks to all of your who enabled me!! (ahem ... Noah!)


----------



## noah8077

Anytime Nakey, Anytime!!!


----------



## Nancy7

*Bella - *LoveLoveLove the new addition to your family!  Love the animal prints.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much _*lilmissb, shockboogie, natassha, rdgldy and meggy*_!! I just cannot believe how incredibly comfy the Miss Boxe are....who knew!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *yaya* and _*nancy...*_ I definitely filled a 'need' for a fabulous animal print (and yes, for the ladies following the alibi/excuse thread...that was THE excuse)

Uh-oh *naked*... do I need a new pose? I switched it up a bit on the last picush: you like?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> My newest arrival....
> 
> Patent Leopard Miss Boxe


 
This will always be my fav bella pose


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Bella *those leopards are gorgeous! And you look great in them!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> These are my latest e-bay find-I love them!!


 
You bought those? How cool! I was looking at them, but I already have pink. They look great on you *rdgldy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This will always be my fav bella pose


----------



## BellaShoes

kittenslingerie said:


> *Bella *those leopards are gorgeous! And you look great in them!


 
Thanks *kitten!!* I hope to wear them for the first time this weekend...perhaps an action shot is in order....although our very own *nakedmosher* still holds the honor of best action shot!!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Love the new additions, *Bella and rdgldy!! *Gorgeous!!
I need to figure out how to watermark my pics and then I'll post a few of my new tortoise VPs


----------



## karwood

*Bella:*  Your Miss Boxe looks very beautiful on you!
*rdgldy: *What a lovely find! THe color is very pretty


----------



## natassha68

My latest lovlies.. who know they would both be so comfy!!


----------



## natassha68

Rdlady, I'm loving your vintage CL's !!


----------



## pursemonkey

*natassha68, *those are both stunning and the autograph is just the icing on the cake!


----------



## pursemonkey

After some encouragement/enabling from some lovely TPFers, I bit the bullet and BINed one of my HGs, tortoise VPs!! I'm in ! (First time using Photobucket and attempting to watermark, so hopefully this works!)


----------



## cfellis522

Natasha and Pursemonkey, you both look great!  Cara


----------



## Marisa783

pursemonkey, love the tortoise VPs! and that is the cutest pic ever of your baby!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh la la natassha...meOW! Love the open clics!

Pursemonkey...wooohooo, shoe twins! They are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

My new Black Patent Activa's 
Sizing... 1/2 up

(a completely unplanned BIN purchase on the Bay but I love the 'strappy' look for Summer!)


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*, those are so pretty! Love the color
*Bella* you busy bee! I love the Activas!


----------



## YaYa3

*pursemonkey,* absolutely stunning shoes and absolutely adorable pic!  

*bella,* congrats on the activa's.  you're right:  they'll be perfect for summer and they look amazing on you.


----------



## pursemonkey

*bella, *love the Activas on you!! They're so sexy and summery!


----------



## lulabee

pursemonkey said:


> After some encouragement/enabling from some lovely TPFers, I bit the bullet and BINed one of my HGs, tortoise VPs!! I'm in ! (First time using Photobucket and attempting to watermark, so hopefully this works!)


  So beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

*natassha* those shoes are hot! I love Msr Louboutin's siggy on the black triple platform. It's adorable!!!!

*purse* they're adorable! I am so regretting missing out on tortoise VP's!!!

*Bella*, goodness me, those activas are gorgeous on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *lula* (love your new avatar!), *yaya*...(always), *pursemonkey* and *lilmissb*!!

I have been 'sold' on the Activa ever since I first saw them in *Stina's* collection (she has them in white!!) and also *Sara999* has a pic posted in the reference library!! 

That's it for me....it's been a busy-economy stimulating-shoe budget breaking two months...babels, whipsnakes, ronron100, missboxe and activa's...time for me to live vicariously through all of you ladies..and build up my shoe budget again:ninja:


----------



## sumnboutme

my new shoe twins - *bella *and *purse*!  YAY!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

natassha! I love your new additions ... and the signature 

purse - love the new VPs

Bella - you have been doing a lot of stimulating lately but I am loving the shoe candy!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bella - you have been doing a lot of stimulating lately but I am loving the shoe candy!!


 
I know!!! Your turn please.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I know!!! Your turn please.....


 
It may be time for a little signed reveal


----------



## dreamdoll

*pursemonkey *- Love those VPs on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It may be time for a little signed reveal


 
Oooooh. now don't tease me....yes please... I'm ready :couch:

(ps...love your new avatar naked)


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> My new Black Patent Activa's
> Sizing... 1/2 up
> 
> (a completely unplanned BIN purchase on the Bay but I love the 'strappy' look for Summer!)


 

Hey...*naked*....where you in my office today?? Check out my second pic and your 'reveal' pic.....


(...these hot legs belong to NAKEDMOSHER)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella* .. were you in my apartment when I was at work?!!? 

we could have twin reveals!

*Love* the new activas by the way


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Bella* .. were you in my apartment when I was at work?!!?
> 
> we could have twin reveals!
> 
> *Love* the new activas by the way


 
....and keep them all guessing..... and thanks for the love for my new activas!


----------



## lilmissb

Love those ronrons *naked!*  what size did you get em in?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> Love those ronrons *naked!*  what size did you get em in?


 
Thanks! They are a 39.5


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks sweets! So which one you gonna get next?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^Thanks sweets! So which one you gonna get next?


 
well some glitter NPs from the Deals and Steals thread may be in the works!  and then I'm oh so banned untill June!


----------



## surlygirl

*pursemonkey* - love the tortoise VPs! such a cute pic with your baby reaching out for the shiny shoe!

*bella* - love the activas on you! they look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

thanks *surly*!

*naked*...congrats again on your fabulous new RonRons!


----------



## karwood

*purse: *Your VPs are fabulous and your little one is a sweetie pie!
*bella: *You have been busy shopping!! Love your Activas and of course, they look beautiful on you!
*naked: *Again, your Ron Rons are amazing!


----------



## natassha68

The tortoise vp's are so lovely, along with another fav, activa's , ladies enjoy them !


----------



## carlinha

bella - love your new purchases

naked - the turquoise ron rons are stunning against your skin complexion

pursemonkey - love the VPs!!!  your baby pic is so cute too

here's my latest purchase, one of my HGs... finally...
ivory python jaws


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha,* absolutely, unbelievably BEAUTIFUL!  congrats!


----------



## sara999

yay activas! my first ever HG


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Carlinha they are sooo amazing! I had no idea you were getting them! Congrats they are fabulous!


----------



## lilmissb

Glitter NP's hey *naked???* Nice! Multi gold silver or black?
*
Carlinha,* OMG! Sooo jealous. Where did you score them from? Had no idea any were around. Did you SO them?


----------



## archygirl

So I just arrived back from my celebratory shopping trip to Atlanta. Here is what I ended up with at Saks:
I tried on these http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1236465652894&ev19=1:10
 they were awesome, but I needed a 39.5 on left foot and 39 on right, but could not spend $3000 on the shoes-so I got two pair instead!

Ron Ron 100 Suede Rose geranium
Clic 120 Patent Leopard


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice *archy! *They look fab on you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ perfect purchases archy!!! 


congrats again on the new job!


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ perfect purchases archy!!!
> 
> 
> congrats again on the new job!


 
Thanks, *naked and lilmissb*! The ron rons are just geranium, I totally cannot read today.


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, archy!*  you got two completely awesome shoes!  i'm especially in love with the red suede ron ron's, but they both look beautiful on you.  TRIPLE CONGRATS!!  (one for the ron ron's, one for the clic's, and one for the new job!)


----------



## BellaShoes

sara999 said:


> yay activas! my first ever HG


 
*SARA999*!!!!! Your modeling pics on 'Post your Acitvas' thread are what sold me....you look fabulous and I had no idea they were a HG for you!

Thanks *Carlinha* and yes.... *karwood*, I was quite busy however all done now.... I am going to sit back and enjoy all of the new purchases here


Speaking of which.....hello LEGS! *Carlinha*...your Jaws and your legs...GORGEOUS! Congrats (on both)....


----------



## pursemonkey

Damn, *carlinha!! *You AND the Jaws are smokin'!! Gorgeous!

*archy, *both are lovely but the geranium Ron Rons are my faves - so pretty!!


----------



## archygirl

YaYa3 said:


> *oh, archy!* you got two completely awesome shoes! i'm especially in love with the red suede ron ron's, but they both look beautiful on you. TRIPLE CONGRATS!! (one for the ron ron's, one for the clic's, and one for the new job!)


 
Thank you *YaYa*! I am still walking on air!


----------



## danicky

Beautiful shoes ladies!!!


----------



## sara999

BellaShoes said:


> *SARA999*!!!!! Your modeling pics on 'Post your Acitvas' thread are what sold me....you look fabulous and I had no idea they were a HG for you!


yeah! they were the shoes that made me fall in love with CL i just couldn't resist. although i waited 6 months before buying them, i was so excited! i haven't worn them in ages though...it's been so cold! i love them, they're a great summer shoe and they can dress up or down an outfit depending on what you wear!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Bella* those are beautiful!  Congrats! !
*rdgldy* they look great on you and I love the color!  Congrats!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Natassha* WOW! ! ! 
*Pursemonkey* those look amazing on you. . . congrats!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*carlinha* OMG! ! !  I HAVE TO HAVE THOSE JAWS! ! ! !  Absolutely amazing. . . enjoy them they look beautiful on you! ! 

*archy* love both of them. . . congrats!! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Naked* I love your ronrons. . . great color! ! ! They look beautiful!  Congrats! ! !


----------



## rdgldy

too many to list-gorgeous new shoes ladies!!!!


----------



## floridasun8

archygirl said:


> So I just arrived back from my celebratory shopping trip to Atlanta. Here is what I ended up with at Saks:
> I tried on these http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1236465652894&ev19=1:10
> they were awesome, but I needed a 39.5 on left foot and 39 on right, but could not spend $3000 on the shoes-so I got two pair instead!
> 
> Ron Ron 100 Suede Rose geranium
> Clic 120 Patent Leopard



Archy...I LOVE your Ron Rons!  They look gorgeous.   I have a question though because Jonathan never got back to me...did they have any other color Ron Rons there?   I am looking for a suede pump in either a Ron Ron, Decollete, Clichy or Pigalle but I need something a little more conservative in color like dark blue, dark purple, burgundy, peacock, etc.  Do you happen to remember seeing any of those?


----------



## so-phisticated

i am obsessed with these!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohhhhhhh  I love the color!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

I haven't seen them in this color before. . . they look great!


----------



## archygirl

floridasun8 said:


> Archy...I LOVE your Ron Rons! They look gorgeous. I have a question though because Jonathan never got back to me...did they have any other color Ron Rons there? I am looking for a suede pump in either a Ron Ron, Decollete, Clichy or Pigalle but I need something a little more conservative in color like dark blue, dark purple, burgundy, peacock, etc. Do you happen to remember seeing any of those?


 
They did, but it will depend upon your size. I wanted the dark blue as well, but they did not have a 39. My suggestion is to contact LaSean, he was incredibly helpful. 404-812-7350
They had declics ,  VPs (Purple and Fuschia), and Ron Rons in suede (red, dk blue, black, pink). Good luck!


----------



## archygirl

so-phisticated said:


> i am obsessed with these!


 
What a great color for the summer! I had only seen the black and pink, these are stunning!


----------



## sedds

carlinha said:


>



 beautiful.... love the tattoo


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Here are my newest babies - Purple Suede Declics!  I had ordered the magenta, but after seeing ronsdiva's purple, I realized that was the color I really wanted (please excuse the jammies in one of the pics!). The lighter purple is with flash, but I think without shows the color more true to life.  I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

*so-phisticated,* haven't seend you around lately! I haven't seen that colour before. Stunning!

*LouboutinNerd* Love them!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*LouboutinNerd* I wish declics looked like that on my feet! They look great on you and the purple color is TDF!! congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

^what do they look like on yours naked?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> ^what do they look like on yours naked?


 
like this ... 

..i'm hoping it was because they were a half size to big


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ we really are shoe twins, *naked*! That's exactly what Declics look like on me! But like a good CL lover, I keep trying them on in a range of sizes and colors just to be sure!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ we really are shoe twins, *naked*! That's exactly what Declics look like on me! But like a good CL lover, I keep trying them on in a range of sizes and colors just to be sure!


 

we're just trying to do our part!! 

i'm determined to keep trying them! I keep thinking maybe 140mm will be better? ... i'm a nutjob


----------



## surlygirl

That's what I think, too! My rationale is because the pitch of the 140s is more like the clichy, so I'm hoping maybe less toe cleavage! We're crazy! But, yes, I have convinced myself that the 140s are perfect for me.

*Louboutin* *Nerd* - the purple declics are so pretty! The color is gorgeous!
*so*-*phisticated *- love the color on your paquitas, too! They look great on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> That's what I think, too! My rationale is because the pitch of the 140s is more like the clichy, so I'm hoping maybe less toe cleavage! We're crazy! But, yes, I have convinced myself that the 140s are perfect for me.
> 
> *Louboutin* *Nerd* - the purple declics are so pretty! The color is gorgeous!
> *so*-*phisticated *- love the color on your paquitas, too! They look great on you!


 
you know *surly *... I don't have ANY toe cleavage in the clichys ... so maybe


----------



## MsFrida

Boring, rainy days are actually kinda good, you get to play with your shoes all day and not feel bad about it, voila


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MsFrida said:


> Boring, rainy days are actually kinda good, you get to play with your shoes all day and not feel bad about it, voila


 
  

This picture is AMAZING!


----------



## MsFrida

so-phisticated: Love the yellowish colour !


----------



## floridasun8

MsFrida said:


> Boring, rainy days are actually kinda good, you get to play with your shoes all day and not feel bad about it, voila



WOW!!!!  LOVE that artistic effect.  Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb, naked and surlygirl...thanks ladies!

Naked....I've seen your modeling pics...I can't imagine ANY shoes would look bad on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

MsFrida....loooove the picture!  So artistic and beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

*naked*, surely the 140's would look better on you!!! 

*MsFrida* you should put that in our art thread. It's such a gorgeous picture!


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you! :shame:

lilmissb: can you redirect me?

Edit: should be able so search by now LOL sorry. Found it


----------



## so-phisticated

*naked, odalysb, archygirl, surly, msfrida* - thank you all so much for your lovely comments!! i originally wanted them in pink but they never got them here.. i'm scared this colour is too seasonal, but i'll manage!! 



lilmissb said:


> *so-phisticated,* haven't seend you around lately! I haven't seen that colour before. Stunning!
> 
> *LouboutinNerd* Love them!!!!



thanksssss.. and i know! i've been trying to avoid coming here because of my ban, but i got these as a birthday gift so WOO HOO!  lol! now that i got a fix i can post for a while before i get a new itch to buy another pair!


----------



## lilmissb

^yay!


----------



## karwood

Love *ALL *the new CLs!!!Gorgeous shoes, Ladies!!!


----------



## canismajor

(Sorry about the picture quality of these first three; my camera's broken and had to use my bb8100...) 

Here are a few recent acquisitions:

Patent Lola





Patent New Simple





Suede Lady Gres





Any _just_ received today... (better pics from my new bb8900!)
Red Patent Rolando (w/ a very special _thank you_ to *lvpiggy*)


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful new purchases^


----------



## lilmissb

*xnplo,* wonderful haul!!!


----------



## archygirl

xnplo said:


> (Sorry about the picture quality of these first three; my camera's broken and had to use my bb8100...)
> 
> Here are a few recent acquisitions:
> 
> Patent Lola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede Lady Gres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any _just_ received today... (better pics from my new bb8900!)
> Red Patent Rolando (w/ a very special _thank you_ to *lvpiggy*)


 
GREAT shoes! Boy, I wish I could wear Rolandos. I think I may have to pass on my EB Suede ones (my toes keep coming out of them).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Awesome haul!! Love them!!


Archy your rolandos really arnt working??


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Awesome haul!! Love them!!
> 
> 
> Archy your rolandos really arnt working??


 
No  I tried stuffing the toe on the right foot, but I still fall out of it. I wish I could have a 39.5 in it, I think the 40 is too big for my right foot (I have two different size feet, argh)....


----------



## lulabee

*xnplo*, I'm in love with your Rolandos! So beautiful!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

archygirl said:


> No  I tried stuffing the toe on the right foot, but I still fall out of it. I wish I could have a 39.5 in it, I think the 40 is too big for my right foot (I have two different size feet, argh)....



I think you might need a 39.5 altogether my mads are a 39.5 and you have a little smaller feet than me ...


----------



## rubyshoesday

So I've been verrrrry lazy lately (and for the last little while) when it comes to taking pictures of my new additions. I think I've acquired 8 pairs since I last debuted my new CL's... I was planning on doing a collection thread, but I've been waiting till I have all my Loubies at home, or I have enough free time, or waiting for the newest pair I bought to arrive etc. However I know there are a few of you interested in this particular pair and I promised pics, so here they are!

Electric Blue Satin Palace Zeppa 

(the colour is just gorgeous in person, it almost glows)






















Enjoy!


----------



## rdgldy

lovely!!


----------



## savvysgirl

The colour is TDF 

I was going to bid on these but this style isnt for me. Great price!


----------



## rubyshoesday

^^^ I know what you mean, I was never in love with the style, but the colour sold me on them... Plus they were a great deal, and I can never say no to a deal :shame:


----------



## lilmissb

*Ruby* they're totally TDF!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rubyshoesday said:


> So I've been verrrrry lazy lately (and for the last little while) when it comes to taking pictures of my new additions. I think I've acquired 8 pairs since I last debuted my new CL's... I was planning on doing a collection thread, but I've been waiting till I have all my Loubies at home, or I have enough free time, or waiting for the newest pair I bought to arrive etc. However I know there are a few of you interested in this particular pair and I promised pics, so here they are!
> 
> Electric Blue Satin Palace Zeppa
> 
> (the colour is just gorgeous in person, it almost glows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 

lovely shoes!  and you definitely wear them well...  

unfortunately the color reminds me of Dr. Manhattan--  not a pretty picture


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks lilmissb! 

melia- I don't know what/who Dr Manhattan is, but I have a feeling it's for the best! lol


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rubyshoesday said:


> Thanks lilmissb!
> 
> melia- I don't know what/who Dr Manhattan is, but I have a feeling it's for the best! lol


 

he's the bright blue glowing character from _The Watchmen_.  I had no idea who he was until saturday...  and I wish I never did!  lol...  but only because he's naked throughout 99% of the movie and it really bothered me.  your shoes are very nice even though they glow like a naked superhero 

make sure you wear them out soon as i'm sure they would stand out in any action shot!


----------



## kuromi-chan

ruby - love your palace zeppas!  the color is beyond beautiful!


----------



## rubyshoesday

melia-  HAHA! Oh my gosh, I almost snorted reading that. I promise to wear them with clothes  I need a pedicure before I can wear them out (oh yeah and for the snow to be gone ) However this gives me time to come up with a great outfit and the perfect polish colour...

kuromi- The colour is definitely what attracted me to them. Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

*ruby,* i LOVE your beautiful EB palace zeppas!  they're absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

xn i wish i could make lola work on me  they look soo hawt on you!!

everyone else gorgeous purchases!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

melialuvs2shop said:


> lovely shoes! and you definitely wear them well...
> 
> unfortunately the color reminds me of Dr. Manhattan-- not a pretty picture


 
Ruby, those shoes look beautiful on you!

Melia, if I remeber correctly, Dr. Manhattan was a VERY pretty picture . lol!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Oh dear i've been corrupted  Dr.Manhattan  not a preety sight indeed


----------



## azure418

What's up CL lovers!  I've been on a long long ban...well, I'm only allowed to buy wedding shoes.  I managed to pick up a pair of Gold Fiorellinos several months ago for a great deal, my absolute dream shoe.  I was trying to plan my wedding colors around these babies, but it's been really hard.  Does navy/raspberry/and gold go?

Then my friend found some White Desir Slings for me in my size on Yoox.  I've never seen them as a slingback before, so I had to order them to see how they looked. UPS just dropped them off today!   Let me know what you think.


----------



## lilmissb

^OMG! What size are you??? I love those Fiorellinos!!!! Must add them to the substantial wish list....can always SO them I suppose. The desir slings are very nice too!


----------



## canismajor

I vote for the White Desir Slings...   They look gorgeous and would be perfect wedding shoes!  
And maybe the Gold Fiorellinos for the wedding reception to carry your navy/raspberry and gold theme through??


----------



## canismajor

Thank you to *rdgldy*, *lilmissb*, *archygirl*, *lubabee*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *immashoesaddict* for your kind comments!


----------



## meggyg8r

*ruby* OMG!!! Those PZs are absolutely TDF.  That color is stunning and the PZ is one of my favorite styles for some reason!  They look great on you!!

*azure* 1st- great photos! 2nd- great shoes!!!!  I love the gold and of course the Fiorellino style!  However, my vote is for the Desirs as wedding shoes--they are PERFECT!!  They are just stunning IMO.  I'm big on wedding shoes right now and the white Desirs are one of the best for a wedding that I've seen!


----------



## rdgldy

The desirs would be an ideal wedding shoe!


----------



## savvysgirl

I love both styles on you but the desirs are just stunning


----------



## Leescah

OMG azure I LOVE those Desirs with the slingback - I've never seen them with a sling either!! I'm also looking for wedding shoes (pretty unsuccessfully at the moment) - does anyone know where else I can find these? I tried Yoox but they don't seem to be available any more...


----------



## floridasun8

azure418 said:


> What's up CL lovers!  I've been on a long long ban...well, I'm only allowed to buy wedding shoes.  I managed to pick up a pair of Gold Fiorellinos several months ago for a great deal, my absolute dream shoe.  I was trying to plan my wedding colors around these babies, but it's been really hard.  Does navy/raspberry/and gold go?
> 
> Then my friend found some White Desir Slings for me in my size on Yoox.  I've never seen them as a slingback before, so I had to order them to see how they looked. UPS just dropped them off today!   Let me know what you think.



LOVE LOVE LOVE the Desirs!  Thats one of my favorite styles anyway and I just got the blacks about a month ago.  They are so sparkly and beautiful!
I like the Fiorellino's also and think that they could still be worn for other events, but I would choose the Desirs for a wedding shoe.


----------



## meggyg8r

Gosh, I came back just to gaze at those Desirs again.  They truly are stunning!  I wish I could pick up a pair as a backup for the reception or something (since I already have my wedding shoes!)  The colors on them are just so, so gorgeous.  You can wear yellow shoes anytime you want--IVORY is a tried and true wedding color! They couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love the desirs! 

I've never seen them with the slingback before but they are soo stunning!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

meggyg8r said:


> Gosh, I came back just to gaze at those Desirs again



Me too!! They are just so pretty


----------



## lulabee

*azure,* They are both too stunning for words!


----------



## dreamdoll

*ruby* - The colour is TDF!!!

*azure* - the desirs are perfect for a wedding!!! and i LOVE the Fiorellinos too!


----------



## surlygirl

*azure* - Both pairs are gorgeous! Could you wear the Fiorellinos to your rehearsal dinner? The Desir slings will be perfect as wedding shoes! Congratuations!


----------



## Marisa783

Love the Desirs!! Perfect wedding shoe! I tried on the black slingback version at BG and they are stunning in person!


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Gorgeous, *tresjoliex!! *Perfect for summer.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

azure418 said:


> What's up CL lovers! I've been on a long long ban...well, I'm only allowed to buy wedding shoes. I managed to pick up a pair of Gold Fiorellinos several months ago for a great deal, my absolute dream shoe. I was trying to plan my wedding colors around these babies, but it's been really hard. Does navy/raspberry/and gold go?
> 
> Then my friend found some White Desir Slings for me in my size on Yoox. I've never seen them as a slingback before, so I had to order them to see how they looked. UPS just dropped them off today!  Let me know what you think.


 
OMG!!!





both shoes are so beautiful!  way to make a comeback *azure*!  but those desir slings...  make me want to get married just to wear those to my wedding!  i'm not one for white shoes, or anything of that sort, but these are in a gorgeous league of their own!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

melialuvs2shop said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both shoes are so beautiful! way to make a comeback *azure*! but those desir slings... make me want to get married just to wear those to my wedding! i'm not one for white shoes, or anything of that sort, but these are in a gorgeous league of their own!!!


 
ITA!!! The Desir slings are beautiful!!! Wear them, wear them!! And anyone with the name "Azure" has to be sweet, name twin


----------



## lvpiggy

xnplo said:


> (Sorry about the picture quality of these first three; my camera's broken and had to use my bb8100...)
> 
> Here are a few recent acquisitions:
> 
> Patent Lola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patent New Simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede Lady Gres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any _just_ received today... (better pics from my new bb8900!)
> Red Patent Rolando (w/ a very special _thank you_ to *lvpiggy*)


 
hurrah hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!  they look fabulous on you!!    i'm totally amped that they found a loving new tpf home!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_*note to mods:  never fear!  tpf guidelines were strictly observed!  i got a question on my ebay auction only to discover it later that it was a fellow tpf'er! _


----------



## peachi521

YAY ladies I got a bunch of new shoes   Including my lovely black satin palace zeppas!  I'm lazy so I'm going to just post my "first" CL "family" shot hehe 

L-R: 
Burgundy Altadamas (ebay steal; selling, wayyyy too small for me or my friend)
Camel O My Slingbacks (a new addition, thanks to *noegirl*!!)
Black Patent Decolletes (these shoes kick-started my CL addiction; Saks in NYC)
Blue Patent Rolandos (SF NM)
Black Satin Palace Zeppas (ebay steal; the newest addition!!)
Red Patent Peanuts (ebay steal)
Black Kid Miss Boxes (ebay steal)


----------



## dreamdoll

^ wow lovely collection!! Congrats on your additions!!


----------



## peachi521

Modeling pics of the *Palace Zeppas* ... I LOVE them and they fit perfectly EXCEPT they are a bit baggy in the back, so my foot slides forward... would you ladies recommend *heel grips* or a* toe pad* to keep my foot from sliding forward (and doing that ugly hanging toe thing yuck)!?!

btw they are also super comfortable and they've compelled me to go get a pedicure asap haha   and ugh, sorry for the dark photos - camera battery was dying!


----------



## peachi521

dreamdoll said:


> ^ wow lovely collection!! Congrats on your additions!!



Thanks *dreamdoll*   I plan on adding a pair of *very croise* (and maybe a pair of *wine rolandos*) very soon and then I am on ban until May '09!  Well unless an amazing deal or something comes up  lol... I can always justify an amazing deal on CL!!  

Here are pics of the *camel o my slingbacks*... courtesy of *noegirl *(thank you again!)... I LOVE them and these are also quite comfy... great work shoes too!


----------



## gingerfarm

azure418 said:


> What's up CL lovers!  I've been on a long long ban...well, I'm only allowed to buy wedding shoes.  I managed to pick up a pair of Gold Fiorellinos several months ago for a great deal, my absolute dream shoe.  I was trying to plan my wedding colors around these babies, but it's been really hard.  Does navy/raspberry/and gold go?
> 
> Then my friend found some White Desir Slings for me in my size on Yoox.  I've never seen them as a slingback before, so I had to order them to see how they looked. UPS just dropped them off today!   Let me know what you think.



Um...you know my vote!!!  Desir..... I keep looking at them...makes me want a pair too!


----------



## lilmissb

*tresjoliex* what a beautiful pair for summer!

*peachi* that's one great collection you got going there!


----------



## Noegirl05

peachi521 said:


> Thanks *dreamdoll*  I plan on adding a pair of *very croise* (and maybe a pair of *wine rolandos*) very soon and then I am on ban until May '09! Well unless an amazing deal or something comes up  lol... I can always justify an amazing deal on CL!!
> 
> Here are pics of the *camel o my slingbacks*... courtesy of *noegirl *(thank you again!)... I LOVE them and these are also quite comfy... great work shoes too!


 

I am soo glad you got them and you love them!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Peachi*, gorgeous collection. I want your blue Rolandos. They are just stunning


----------



## sedds

peachi521 said:


> Modeling pics of the *Palace Zeppas* ... I LOVE them and they fit perfectly EXCEPT they are a bit baggy in the back, so my foot slides forward... would you ladies recommend *heel grips* or a* toe pad* to keep my foot from sliding forward (and doing that ugly hanging toe thing yuck)!?!
> 
> btw they are also super comfortable and they've compelled me to go get a pedicure asap haha   and ugh, sorry for the dark photos - camera battery was dying!



lightened your dark photo's a little bit









Very nice


----------



## carlinha

HOLY CRAP, AZURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  those fiorellinos are SO FREAKING STUNNING ON YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i die... i just die...

i agree that if they do not work with the dress, you can wear them at your reception.


----------



## peachi521

savvysgirl said:


> *Peachi*, gorgeous collection. I want your blue Rolandos. They are just stunning



Thanks *savvysgirl*!  Such an amazing shoe...!  They still have the blue at the SF NM - Bruce was the SA who helped me   Now if only the Rolando came in Purple Patent or Purple Python... 

And *sedds* - thank you so much for lightening the shots!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Too many beautiful shoes to mention individually. . . great new additions ladies. . . enjoy them! ! !


----------



## savvysgirl

peachi521 said:


> Thanks *savvysgirl*!  Such an amazing shoe...!  They still have the blue at the SF NM - Bruce was the SA who helped me   Now if only the Rolando came in Purple Patent or Purple Python...



Hmmm, after seeing* Morfula*'s and now yours i definately want a pair. I promised myself i wouldnt buy any full price Loubs until May, grrrr.


----------



## azure418

OMG, thanks for all the comments and the votes everyone!  Desir it is!  I'm going to find a way to wear the Fiorellinos, probably at the reception like everyone suggested.

BTW, I'm a 38 in almost all of my CLs, and these 2 were 38s, so they were TTS for me.


----------



## rdgldy

peachi-lovely collection!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous shoes ladies!!


----------



## YaYa3

*peachi,* you have a very beautiful collection of CLs!  i love the variety.  congratulations!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*xnplo,* those Rolandos are TDF! I loooove this colour in patent ...


----------



## meggyg8r

*peachi* those PZs are TDF!!  They look great on you!!


----------



## natassha68

I'm loving the new addition's , those desir sling's are TDF !!!


----------



## karwood

*xynplo: *Great haul!! Love all your new additions! Are the color of your LG's saffron?
*ruby:*  Beautiful color!
*azure: *I agree, I love both styles, but I am glad you decided on the Desir. They are truly stunning to wear  to a wedding.
*tres: *They are perfect for the summer
*peachi: *You have a very lovely collection of CLs! Congrats!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

the purchase that officially declares it SPRING!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## jancedtif

Ahhhh Melia...I want and love your shoes!!!!  I don't have any summer shoes yet.


----------



## lilmissb

Lovely *Melia!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love those *Melia! *


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks *jancedtif*,*lilmissb*, &* naked*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the Gabine's Melia.... great heel!


----------



## canismajor

Additional Thank You to *karwood* and *shoeaddict1979*! ... and to anyone I may have missed... 

karwood- yes, the LGs are saffron... 
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=169428


----------



## shoeaddict1979

melialuvs2shop said:


>


 Ooo *melia* these are COOL! Funky heel!


----------



## rdgldy

Melia, those are great!


----------



## surlygirl

*xnplo* - lovely new additions! The Lady Gres are amazing in that color, and of course the wine patent Rolandos are just classic CL fabulous-ness!

*melia* - I am so crushing on the Gabines. I remember seeing them in the celebrity thread a while back and looking for them on the 'Bay. Great find!


----------



## karwood

*melia*: Love your Gabines!!! Those are going to be super hot for the summer!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Melia*, love your new CL. They are perfect for spring/summer


----------



## fmd914

melialuvs2shop said:


>


 

soooooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Melia, I LOVE THOSE!  Where did you get them??!!


----------



## Cerina

melia, those are so cute Perfect for summer!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks Bella, shoeaddict, rdgldy, surlygirl, karwood, Alice, fmd914, Tampachic, & Cerina!!!

the weather was gorgeous today and i'm hoping it stays that way because i plan on wearing them on saturday!

Tampachic - they were a fantastic eBay find!  

i was getting ready for work last friday and they had just been listed but i was worried they would be too big since i am a true 8 and they're a 39.5...  i have them in a 39 and they fit fine, plus the slingback has an adjustable buckle so i took the plunge and bought 'em right away as i was afraid they'd be gone when i got out of the shower...  here's more pics...


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pics *Melia*....congrats again!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> Great pics *Melia*....congrats again!


 

thanks again Bella!  if i were going to SF play day, i'd probably be wearing them


----------



## canismajor

A couple more finds!  

*Ron Ron* GlitterArt











And finally, my very own.... *Black Patent Decollete*!


----------



## rilokiley

congrats, *xnplo*!  double shoe twins!  you'll get so much wear out of these two


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous!! i need to get my hands on a pair of black patent decolletes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgoeus xnplo!

And Melia....why *aren't* you coming along??


----------



## noah8077

Double Shoe triplets!  Love them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

xnplo - beautiful new additions!


----------



## sumnboutme

great additions *xnplo*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgoeus xnplo!
> 
> And Melia....why *aren't* you coming along??


 
i have class until 4 pm on wednesdays... yucky! when you first started planning and it was on thursday, i was sooo excited to be going  then the plans changed


----------



## melzy

*xnplo *you have my HG shoes (the black patent decolletes).


----------



## YaYa3

*melia,* the gabines look gorgeous on you!  i absolutely love them!  

*xnplo,* congrats on your ron ron's and decolletes!  two perfect new additions to your already beautiful collection!  i LOVE them both.


----------



## girliegirl

A little fuzzy but.....my new Madeleines!!


----------



## YaYa3

love 'em, *girliegirl!*  congrats.


----------



## girliegirl

Thank you YaYa!


----------



## savvysgirl

Fabulous* girlie* .. shoe triplets with *Halie*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats girliegirl! they look great on you!


----------



## Papillon

I don't have the actual shoes to post just yet, but I'm sooooooo excited that I wanted to share what they are right now! If that is okay???

Thanks to Chins for giving me all of the colour & contact information, as well as, offering to send them to me & Asha for providing me with the sizing information.

I just got off the phone with Selfridges in Manchestor - Trafford Centre & purchased myself a pair of Eugenies in Royal Purple Satin!  They are exclusive to this Selfridges store only & had 3 sizes left, one being mine! So it was meant to be. 

Here is the Eugenie (although everyone has already seen it) & here is the royal purple satin (lady gres). Combine the two together & you get myyyyyyyyyyyyyy shoes!  Some even better news is they worked out to be *only* (gulp) $1736.67cad. 

*pics from scp, daniel, asha, javaboo*

 Thanks for letting me share my excitement, even though I do not have the actual shoes to post. I will though as soon as they arrive.


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, Papillon! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Miss_Q

Can't wait to see pics Papillon!!


----------



## Papillon

Thanks surlygirl & Miss_Q! I can't wait to see them either. lol


----------



## jancedtif

YAY PapillonCan't wait to see pics of your shoes!


----------



## Papillon

jancedtif said:


> YAY PapillonCan't wait to see pics of your shoes!


 
Thanks jancedtif! I know it's a little lame of me to post here without actual pictures.  But I've never been very good at keeping secrets when it comes to presents/purchases. I really tried to be  (which lasted for all of 5 minutes) & not post them until they arrived. Ah well, I'll leave the secrets up to the :ninja: & others who are much better at them than I am.


----------



## rilokiley

omg *Papillon*- I can't wait to see them.  the purple satin is divine


----------



## Cerina

Papillon, those sound divine.. LOVE purple satin, and the eugines are so beautiful..! Please post pics as soon as you get them!


----------



## karwood

*xnplo: *Love your new additions. Your Ron Rons and Decolletes look beautiful on you!
*girliegirl: *Those are fabulous!! Congrats!
*papillon:* OMG!!! They are all truly beautiful!! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## lilmissb

*xnplo* - fabulous buys!

*girliegirl* they look great on you!

*Papillon* they are going to be sooooo


----------



## YaYa3

*papillon,* i'm so happy for you!  they're absolutely beautiful.  can't wait to see modeling pics when you get them.


----------



## so-phisticated

kuromi-chan said:


> congrats girliegirl! they look great on you!




what are those shoes in ur avy? they're GORGEOUS!!!!!!



*papillon* - those lady gres are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*papillion *- I can't wait to see them!!! They sound just divine!


----------



## rdgldy

Papillion, they sound so beautiful. I love the shoe and I love the color.  Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## BellaShoes

*girliegirl*...love the madeleines!

*papillion*....busy, busy...what fabulous new addtions, looking forward to pics!


----------



## canismajor

Thank you *rilokiley*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *BellaShoes*, *noah8077*, *kuromi-chan*, *sumnboutme*, *melzy*, *YaYa3*, *karwood*, *lilmissb*!!

*Papillon*-- Eager to see your Royal Purple Satin Eugenie...


----------



## girliegirl

Thank you everyone! I can't wait for summer!


----------



## dreamdoll

*melia*, *girliegirl* - Love those shoes!!


----------



## Swanky

Closed/archived due to length.


----------

